# Is Biden really that bad?



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2021)

It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
But they don't like Biden.
Huh?
I don't get it, what the fuck did he do wrong?
Afghanistan?
Like Trump would have done better?
Sorry for the dead soldiers, but shit like that happens in Afghanistan & they were soldiers that signed up for that job.
Anyway, Biden FINALLY got us out of that shit show, something that should have happened a long time ago.
So, what's the beef?
The Pandemic?
Inflation?
The price of gas?
Drought?
Forest fires?
A high Dow Jones?
Oh yea?
I got it!!!!
It's wearing a mask or getting a vaccination!!!
That's why he sucks, right?
Fucking idiots.
What's your opinion of Bidens presidency.
I think he would be doing a better job if the GOP would get the fuck out of the way & he wasn't left a pile of shit/debt by Trump.
I don't think there's anyone better out there than him at least
I like him


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2021)

He did what had to be done and beat Trump. At the end of the day he is a war mungery politician with blood on his hands. I don't think he would last many minutes on the streets of Serbia for eg. He didn't need to be anything special, just had to do what he did, and lets hope the US gets to choose between two good candidates next election.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 7, 2021)

It's not that he's that bad, it's he's not that good......
Definitely would not have been my 1st (or 3rd) pick.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/trump-and-his-minions-have-been-successfully-contaminated-every-aspect-of-life-in-the-united-states/


> Time to dial it up to 11, as Nigel Tufnel would say.
> 
> If my fellow Louisvillian Dr. Hunter S. Thompson were still among us, this is when he'd drop multiple hits of acid, snort up enough marching powder to keep his shirts stiff for several months, drink copious amounts of Wild Turkey sufficient to numb or knock out the average human being — and then show up at a White House briefing in shorts, drenched and babbling like a ferret on Benzedrine.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-and-his-minions-have-been-successfully-contaminated-every-aspect-of-life-in-the-united-states/View attachment 5004421


That was an excellent article.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 7, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> It's not that he's that bad, it's he's not that good......
> Definitely would not have been my 1st (or 3rd) pick.


That's my take. He's just sort of there. Not really good or bad, it is good that he makes decisions like a grown up, happy with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> He did what had to be done and beat Trump. At the end of the day he is a war mungery politician with blood on his hands. I don't think he would last many minutes on the streets of Serbia for eg. He didn't need to be anything special, just had to do what he did, and lets hope the US gets to choose between two good candidates next election.


Yeah withdrawing us from afganistan was so war mungery


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blows my mind to this day of all the candidates the democrats picked Biden. This election was more a vote against Trump than a vote for Biden. It’s my opinion this will backfire now and either Trump will be re-elected or someone similar. The mid terms should be interesting


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

No one was really in love with Joe Rob. It's just that mr trumpf scared the shit out of them. Now he has all the problems left behind, and folks have a short memory.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Blows my mind to this day of all the candidates the democrats picked Biden. This election was more a vote against Trump than a vote for Biden. It’s my opinion this will backfire now and either Trump will be re-elected or someone similar. The mid terms should be interesting


Moderates are the biggest group in the Democratic Party. trumpf was reading the polls way back when, and did the whole Ukrainian thing in an effort to slow Joe Rob's roll.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2021)

Another old white straight elderly man, what’s not to love


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Moderates are the biggest group in the Democratic Party. trumpf was reading the polls way back when, and did the whole Ukrainian thing in an effort to slow Joe Rob's roll.


Define moderate


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This election was more a vote against Trump than a vote for Bide


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5004499


You have to admit, that's pretty stupid from multiple angles. First, the monster energy bro being in agreement has obvious comedic value, and second, they should have chosen better examples, because the bias is very evident when one is clearly good for you and one is clearly bad for you. Not going to even mention the line at the bottom.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Define moderate


*Moderate*

*Description*
Moderate is an ideological category which designates a rejection of radical or extreme views, especially in regard to politics and religion. A moderate is considered someone occupying any mainstream position avoiding extreme views and major social change. Wikipedia


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

News flash it's not Biden.....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Biden is doing a great job:









Biden's first 100 days: What he's gotten done


President Joe Biden has moved fast since his January 20 swearing-in, signing a $1.9 trillion Covid relief bill into law less than two months into his term and issuing more executive orders so far than his three predecessors.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> You have to admit, that's pretty stupid from multiple angles. First, the monster energy bro being in agreement has obvious comedic value, and second, they should have chosen better examples, because the bias is very evident when one is clearly good for you and one is clearly bad for you. Not going to even mention the line at the bottom.


In Gary’s hilarious meme, I guess trump is the broccoli? 

Methinks the irony is lost on Gary.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Exactly. Trump is fucking broccoli. You know, super good for you, very healthy, tastes pretty good, etc. Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5004499


didnt you guys riot at the capitol and smear your shit on the walls and try to kill mike pence and install trump as a fascist dictator


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> News flash it's not Biden.....


ill vote to re elect bidens body double doppleganger, hes doing an ok job and definitely not spearheading any insurrections or fascist coups


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

It's really sad that in a country with over 300 million people we end up with 2 choices. Either a lying conman with failing mental capabilities that should be spending the rest of his days on the golf course or another ancient relic that should be enjoying his golden years in a rocking chair sipping iced tea and enjoying the company of his great grandchildren.

This 2 party system our democracy has become is not selecting the best and the brightest.

Bring Back Obama! Damn that 22nd amendment.


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> In Gary’s hilarious meme, I guess trump is the broccoli?
> 
> Methinks the irony is lost on Gary.


different minds / different thoughts


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's really sad that in a country with over 300 million people we end up with 2 choices. Either a lying conman with failing mental capabilities that should be spending the rest of his days on the golf course or another ancient relic that should be enjoying his golden years in a rocking chair sipping iced tea and enjoying the company of his great grandchildren.
> 
> This 2 party system our democracy has become is not selecting the best and the brightest.
> 
> Bring Back Obama! Damn that 22nd amendment.


We had a lot of great choices in the Democratic party. 

I am glad that we wisely picked the least troll-able option so that Trump and his foreign dictator pals were unable to con Trump back into office.

Hopefully once Biden is able to ride off into the sunset we can get someone like Warren elected into the presidency and get a lot of great work done as a nation that has been ignored for a long time.


----------



## topcat (Oct 7, 2021)

Biden wasn't my first choice, but he beats the hell out of the alternative. Anyone faced the prospect of the Republicans denying anything that was proposed. Their agenda consists of saying no to everything, even that which benefits their constituents. The party of hate and fear has no ideas, except to wield power. Hell, they even boo their dear leader, Loser 45, when he says they should get a vaccination. Rabid cult members. If this wasn't so consequential, it would be a fascinating study of human behavior, but it's a horror show that the former guy brought to town.

As far as Afghanistan; it was always going to be messy, that's the very reason it was kicked down the road. Biden at least had the courage to get us out of that quagmire and is taking the heat from it. History will judge him well for doing it, I think.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> different minds / different thoughts


The word "different" doesn't cover everything. Some things/people are just objectively bad.

Also, there are some short memories out there, because they seem to have forgotten that they did the same thing because Hillary.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

IMO if it wasn't Biden we would be sitting through the bullshit Republican trolling sessions instead of having actual hearings in the house and senate.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Biden is doing a great job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not since FDR has a POTUS inherited such a world of pure shit as what was handed to him by Trump & the GOP.
Maybe he was put into the WORST situation imaginable ever facing this country, the COVID-19 virus.
It's only 8 months into his presidency & I think he's doing fine, even with McConnell doing everything he can to make him fail.
He'll do fine in the long run I think, if he gets help from the GOP.
We shall see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> different minds / different thoughts


Hey gaybo i got a riddle for you

If i have three berries and i dip one in your moms pussy and then eat it how many berries do i have left


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> The word "different" doesn't cover everything.


OK, what about; "same minds, same thoughts" how does that grab you?


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> If i have three berries and i dip one in your moms pussy and then eat it how many berries do i have left


Typical response from a weak minded person.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> OK, what about; "same minds, same thoughts" how does that grab you?


Trump doesn't parallel a superfood like brocolli...at all. It's not "different", it's simply incorrect. He epitomizes unhealthy gluttony, which if you want to parallel that to freedom, that's fine, but not something healthy.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> didnt you guys riot at the capitol and smear your shit on the walls and try to kill mike pence and install trump as a fascist dictator


That's the official Deep State line!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We had a lot of great choices in the Democratic party.
> 
> I am glad that we wisely picked the least troll-able option so that Trump and his foreign dictator pals were unable to con Trump back into office.
> 
> Hopefully once Biden is able to ride off into the sunset we can get someone like Warren elected into the presidency and get a lot of great work done as a nation that has been ignored for a long time.


Yes there were better choices. The best choice would have been for Biden to have run after Obama instead of getting kicked to the side of the road because the Democratic establishment wanted Clinton. If Biden would have run instead of Clinton we would never have had a trump Presidency and that blame lies at the feet of the Democrats.

I'm still mad about that. Screw the Clintons. Why was it Hillary's turn. 

That hold on the party turned into a very bad thing.

They all make me sick. All a bunch of grifters using the American people for personal gain. 

Botox anyone?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes there were better choices. The best choice would have been for Biden to have run after Obama instead of getting kicked to the side of the road because the Democratic establishment wanted Clinton. If Biden would have run instead of Clinton we would never have had a trump Presidency and that blame lies at the feet of the Democrats.
> 
> I'm still mad about that. Screw the Clintons. Why was it Hillary's turn.
> 
> ...


I think Clinton would have been a great POTUS, and Biden's kid just died. 

I think that the right wing propaganda machine that was leaning hard on the anti-Clinton spam may have had a big impact in how you feel about her.


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes there were better choices. The best choice would have been for Biden to have run after Obama instead of getting kicked to the side of the road because the Democratic establishment wanted Clinton. If Biden would have run instead of Clinton we would never have had a trump Presidency and that blame lies at the feet of the Democrats.
> 
> I'm still mad about that. Screw the Clintons. Why was it Hillary's turn.
> 
> ...


Looks like the good old boys (and girls) club.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Typical response from a weak minded person.


You typically get riddles about eating berries out of your moms pussy? wow


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Looks like the good old boys (and girls) club.


But it looks like you are giving aid and comfort to that man and his politics of horror.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Looks like the good old boys (and girls) club.


Or a bunch of whore mongers trying to get pictures with the last POTUS to balance a budget.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-and-his-minions-have-been-successfully-contaminated-every-aspect-of-life-in-the-united-states/View attachment 5004421


Nice photo of Trump
Looking at him puckering up like that makes me think about how much I would LOVE to stick my dick into his mouth & grab his ears/hair & skull fuck him until he chokes & drops dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Looks like the good old boys (and girls) club.


dont you support that trump guy who raped little girls with jeffrey epstein


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Looks like the good old boys (and girls) club.


Isn't pissing off Liberals your primary goal?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think Clinton would have been a great POTUS, and Biden's kid just died.
> 
> I think that the right wing propaganda machine that was leaning hard on the anti-Clinton spam may have had a big impact in how you feel about her.


No I never really liked her to begin with and was not impressed with her when she ran against Obama in the 2007 primary. They were implicit in some really nasty stuff. 

Here in Portland Obama held the largest rally ever on the waterfront. The line to get in stretched around the downtown area for about 100 blocks. The place was jammed. The river was jammed with boats as well. I didn't even bother getting in line. For some reason Bill Clinton was here. He was in a car and rolled down the window to ask what was going on. Apparently when he was told it was due to the Obama rally his eyes went huge. I'm sure he knew at that point that his wife didn't have a chance. 

Portland is Obama country.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> dont you support that trump guy who raped little girls with jeffrey epstein


I dunno he looks like the Loranna Bobbit type


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i watched it live actually, maybe they were chanting "lets hang, mike pence" or maybe youre fucking retarded idk


You must be physic to be able to tell who is who. Antifa can dress just like MAGA if they want. I bet they even had some rebel flags.

Careful with the retard label, there's a lot on here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You must be physic to be able to tell who is who. Antifa can dress just like MAGA if they want. I bet they even had some rebel flags.
> 
> Careful with the retard label, there's a lot on here.


antifa blm did it oh no how did they paint their faces so white and disguise themselves as being so old and fat


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No I never really liked her to begin with and was not impressed with her when she ran against Obama in the 2007 primary. They were implicit in some really nasty stuff.
> 
> Here in Portland Obama held the largest rally ever on the waterfront. The line to get in stretched around the downtown area for about 100 blocks. The place was jammed. The river was jammed with boats as well. I didn't even bother getting in line. For some reason Bill Clinton was here. He was in a car and rolled down the window to ask what was going on. Apparently when he was told it was due to the Obama rally his eyes went huge. I'm sure he knew at that point that his wife didn't have a chance.
> 
> Portland is Obama country.


Obama was next level for sure. But Clinton I would rather have had Clinton in office when it came to Russia fucking with our nation's democracy. Obama dropped the ball on that hard. And as much as it sucks to say it, Romney was right about that too.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 7, 2021)

Other than a geriatric nightmare, he's useless and succumbing to Dementia. There were better choices, much, much, much better!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Exactly. Trump is fucking broccoli. You know, super good for you, very healthy, tastes pretty good, etc. Lol.


And green, don’t forget. 

trump wouldn’t put broccoli on his burger.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Other than a geriatric nightmare, he's useless and succumbing to Dementia. There were better choices, much, much, much better!


OK say which ones.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Other than a geriatric nightmare, he's useless and succumbing to Dementia. There were better choices, much, much, much better!


hilarious when biden bragged about passing a cognitive test for months. Person woman man camera tv. Brilliant shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> OK say which ones.


The ones who banned the thing that wasnt being taught but the thought of which made him sad and hurt his feelings


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Obama was next level for sure. But Clinton I would rather have had Clinton in office when it came to Russia fucking with our nation's democracy. Obama dropped the ball on that hard. And as much as it sucks to say it, Romney was right about that too.


Romney is a decent man. I've spent quite a bit of time in Salt Lake. I was really surprised at the amount of Obama supporters there. Even those that chose the other side didn't hate Obama like they do in other red states.

It's just really hard to go backwards like we have after Obama. And it pisses me off. I watched my father cry after Obama was elected and I cried myself. I remember that moment when the election was called. I'll never forget it. And now look where we are. It sickens me.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Romney is a decent man. I've spent quite a bit of time in Salt Lake. I was really surprised at the amount of Obama supporters there. Even those that chose the other side didn't hate Obama like they do in other red states.
> 
> It's just really hard to go backwards like we have after Obama. And it pisses me off. I watched my father cry after Obama was elected and I cried myself. I remember that moment when the election was called. I'll never forget it. And now look where we are. It sickens me.


It sickens me too. I just make sure to lay the blame for this correctly, and it is not Clinton's fault. She warned us time and again of so much that ended up being true about Trump, even the Russian military attacking our democracy to help get him elected. 

There is only one party attacking our democracy using the racist/chauvinist/xenophobic/classist propaganda with the help of foreign dictators, and that is the Republican party.

I am just glad we got it right in 2018 and 2020. Biden and the Democrats are doing as good of a job as anyone could do in the current situation that our nation finds itself.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

Another thing about having Biden as President is that trump no longer has that platform to preach his hate. Hate is all trump has. This guy, that guy, they're bad. It's not because of you it's because of them. Pure hate speech and trump had 4 years at the biggest platform on the world stage to preach it. No wonder the world hates us more than they ever have.

The Republicans need to push back. Most are not that stupid to follow trump but they're scared to speak out. The radical right has completely hijacked the party. It's almost as bad with the Democrats as well. The extremes on both sides end up hijacking things by being more vocal and in your face which to moderates is really unappealing but it gives rise to many voters just going with the flow. The more cash you have and the more dirt you have leads to winning elections. 

The process sucks as so much money is flowing in. It takes maybe $100,000 to buy a seat in many cities. Large companies pretty much control elections in cities they're located in. Pay to play. That's politics in America today.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Another thing about having Biden as President is that trump no longer has that platform to preach his hate. Hate is all trump has. This guy, that guy, they're bad. It's not because of you it's because of them. Pure hate speech and trump had 4 years at the biggest platform on the world stage to preach it. No wonder the world hates us more than they ever have.
> 
> The Republicans need to push back. Most are not that stupid to follow trump but they're scared to speak out. The radical right has completely hijacked the party. It's almost as bad with the Democrats as well. The extremes on both sides end up hijacking things by being more vocal and in your face which to moderates is really unappealing but it gives rise to many voters just going with the flow. The more cash you have and the more dirt you have leads to winning elections.
> 
> The process sucks as so much money is flowing in. It takes maybe $100,000 to buy a seat in many cities. Large companies pretty much control elections in cities they're located in. Pay to play. That's politics in America today.


I disagree. Trump just lost his ability to use the Executive office to spread his propaganda. It didn't do shit to stop the propaganda trolling that was what got him elected in 2016.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I disagree. Trump just lost his ability to use the Executive office to spread his propaganda. It didn't do shit to stop the propaganda trolling that was what got him elected in 2016.


You're correct. He's still out there grifting at his rallies and ranting about how the election was stolen. He's pure garbage and a bigger threat to our democracy than China or terrorism. He's still actively undermining our elections. I don't wish him any ill will but he's probably committed offenses that should put him in a Supermax prison for the rest of his life and I wouldn't complain.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Exactly. Trump is fucking broccoli. You know, super good for you, very healthy, tastes pretty good, etc. Lol.


do you think he wants that game piece on his fries box? i imagine that's^^^^ the same look when they play the theme to Cats.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Not since FDR has a POTUS inherited such a world of pure shit as what was handed to him by Trump & the GOP.
> Maybe he was put into the WORST situation imaginable ever facing this country, the COVID-19 virus.
> It's only 8 months into his presidency & I think he's doing fine, even with McConnell doing everything he can to make him fail.
> He'll do fine in the long run I think, if he gets help from the GOP.
> We shall see.


the media is frantic because they've been Trumpified and they're passing it on to us..everything is fine Jim and BOTH bills will pass. we've gone back to working the way we always have behind closed door and not another episode of ChopperOne..relax


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You're correct. He's still out there grifting at his rallies and ranting about how the election was stolen. He's pure garbage and a bigger threat to our democracy than China or terrorism. He's still actively undermining our elections. I don't wish him any ill will but he's probably committed offenses that should put him in a Supermax prison for the rest of his life and I wouldn't complain.


he needs a platform (and cheering audiences/followers) to continue his hate. he wrote to Twitter to restore him because his 3 months have been up and you can see how much they want to go back to that because they haven't.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> do you think he wants that game piece on his fries box? i imagine that's^^^^ the same look when they play the theme to Cats.


Can you imagine the fit he pitches when they give him the shitty fries at the end of a shift?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think Clinton would have been a great POTUS, and Biden's kid just died.
> 
> I think that the right wing propaganda machine that was leaning hard on the anti-Clinton spam may have had a big impact in how you feel about her.


she is polarizing and annoying in general but a much better pick over The Flaming Smelly Dumpster (and he does stink). i also voted her.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Can you imagine the fit he pitches when they give him the shitty fries at the end of a shift?


i always order mine 'extra crispy' so they have to make them fresh..the best fast food for this is Wendy's, they always comply and you can get a nice BLT with cheese and LTO off value menu for $2; it's fresh not like McD..they're the only ones who can make fresh taste like it's been sitting there.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she is polarizing and annoying in general but a much better pick over The Flaming Smelly Dumpster (and he does stink).


Everything is polarizing when you have a decade+ of internet spam manufacturing bullshit. That is not her fault. 

I agree with her being far better than the twice impeached loser ex-POTUS.



schuylaar said:


> i always order mine 'extra crispy' so they have to make them fresh..the best fast food for this is Wendy's, they always comply and you can get a nice BLT with cheese and LTO off value menu for $2; it's fresh not like McD..they're the only ones who can make fresh taste like it's been sitting there.


lol I just take what I get and get home. I dislike spit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i always order mine 'extra crispy' so they have to make them fresh..the best fast food for this is Wendy's, they always comply and you can get a nice BLT with cheese and LTO off value menu for $2; it's fresh not like McD..they're the only ones who can make fresh taste like it's been sitting there.


You are quite the fast food connoisseur. Gross.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Lurking in the shadows, Biden his time, then BAM he strikes...with a weak one.


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> dont you support that trump guy who raped little girls with jeffrey epstein


That is the stupidest question I have ever been asked. Go back to your sick dream, you pervert.


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Isn't pissing off Liberals your primary goal?


Isn't loving liberals your primary goal?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Lurking in the shadows, Biden his time, then BAM he strikes...with a weak one.


Is it really though? I mean fast food kills more Americans each year than covid.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is it really though? I mean fast food kills more Americans each year than covid.









Like from choking on it?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Like from choking on it?











Unhealthy Eating Linked To 400,000 US Deaths Per Year: Study


Unhealthy eating habits can be blamed for more than 400,000 US deaths a year due to heart disease and related illnesses, researchers said Thursday.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is it really though? I mean fast food kills more Americans each year than covid.


Exactly. Please show us all your posts talking about the fast food industry, because...certainly there should be way more of those than on vaccine side effects if you're at all concerned about societal issue hierarchy...right??

Edit: Cool, you're up to 1 now. Lol...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Unhealthy Eating Linked To 400,000 US Deaths Per Year: Study
> 
> 
> Unhealthy eating habits can be blamed for more than 400,000 US deaths a year due to heart disease and related illnesses, researchers said Thursday.
> ...


So not choking to death.

How many of those people are dying of heart disease that they caught from someone else eating fast food?


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So not choking to death.
> 
> How many of those people are dying of heart disease that they caught from someone else eating fast food?


At least one...



http://imgur.com/6ImqPdo


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So not choking to death.
> 
> How many of those people are dying of heart disease that they caught from someone else eating fast food?


You are welcome to read the study, no need for me to spoon feed you.

Hey if you and @schuylaar want to eat garbage, that's your prerogative. If you want to debate the effects of fast food on the health of Americans, then you are already a lost cause.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> At least 2..
> 
> View attachment 5004684


Cool.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are welcome to read the study, no need for me to spoon feed you.
> 
> Hey if you and @schuylaar want to eat garbage, that's your prerogative. If you want to debate the effects of fast food on the health of Americans, then you are already a lost cause.


Look at you just making shit up again to troll on this forum.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Look at you just making shit up again to troll on this forum.


Right, I just made up a study from 2017 that shows 400,000 people a year die from conditions related to fast food.

I swear you would argue with me about anything, just for the sake of debating. 

Here's more info for you folks who still eat fast food:









Study: Unhealthy Eating Is Top Cause of Death in U.S.


An unhealthy diet is the leading risk factor for death in the United States, causing more than 500,000 deaths via heart disease, diabetes, and cancer, in 2016.




salud-america.org













Eating junk food is killing people more than smoking, finds a study | The Times of India


Eating bad quality food is increasing the mortality rate at a higher speed than smoking. Yes, you read that right.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com













Health & Diet


From healthy diet plans to helpful weight loss tools, here you'll find WebMD's latest diet news and information.




www.webmd.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Head over to the bacon thread. Leading cause of colon cancer as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> That is the stupidest question I have ever been asked. Go back to your sick dream, you pervert.


Why did convicted pedophile jeffrey Epstein have 14 of trumps personal numbers in his ledger then


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2021)

Honestly, as an outsider... nearly every day of the trump dynasty was like a sucker punch. 
The new guy is doing anything spectacular, but not a single day have I woken up and thought I'd better look what that fucker did now again while I slept!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Head over to the bacon thread. Leading cause of colon cancer as well.


I already decided to avoid that thread like I do fast food.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, I just made up a study from 2017 that shows 400,000 people a year die from conditions related to fast food.
> 
> I swear you would argue with me about anything, just for the sake of debating.
> 
> ...










I have no issues with getting kids quality nutrition, you just making shit up to push your anti vaccine bullshit is just more trolling from you.


It is truly fucked up that we live in a world that would allow children to go hungry.




Or Republicans doing stupid shit like nixing nutrition programs for school kids because or whatever stupid shit they said.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I already decided to avoid that thread like I do fast food.


Have you been able to apply the same thought process to vaccines and vaccine related discussions?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Have you been able to apply the same thought process to vaccines and vaccine related discussions?


I'm not allowed to discuss vaccines in the politics forums, or @rollitup will simply ban me from the thread. This is about fast food, not vaccines.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Have you been able to apply the same thought process to vaccines and vaccine related discussions?









in 3.2.1...

Edit, oh shit he already did.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not allowed to discuss vaccines in the politics forums, or @rollitup will simply ban me from the thread. This is about fast food, not vaccines.


It's about Biden., but do you remember when you cried "off topic" the last time I brought up you being in conflict...? Those were good times.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's about Biden., but do you remember when you cried "off topic" the last time I brought up you being in conflict...? Those were good times.


You mean this?..


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Word. You were crying about fair replies while having a history of posting terribly unbalanced information. Conflict. Yeah yeah, I know, you're blind to positive/negative and it's just a coincidence that you only post the negative. Heard it all before.


----------



## garybo (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Why did convicted pedophile jeffrey Epstein have 14 of trumps personal numbers in his ledger then


Why did he have your phone number in his leger?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Head over to the bacon thread. Leading cause of colon cancer as well.


Heck you. Bacon so rox.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes there were better choices. The best choice would have been for Biden to have run after Obama instead of getting kicked to the side of the road because the Democratic establishment wanted Clinton. If Biden would have run instead of Clinton we would never have had a trump Presidency and that blame lies at the feet of the Democrats.
> 
> I'm still mad about that. Screw the Clintons. Why was it Hillary's turn.
> 
> ...


I have long held the belief that trump and Billy c have touched balls, likely squishing some poor teenager.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Why did he have your phone number in his leger?


he didnt, gaybo


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Heck you. Bacon so rox.


Heroin is awesome too, but also not that good for ya. Yumminess and health impact, two separate topics.,


----------



## Grojaks (Oct 7, 2021)

Republicans had a horrible candidate, the democrats put up someone they thought could win, I didn’t vote for either. Fuck the lesser or 2 evils argument, vote for who you want in office!


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Republicans had a horrible candidate, the democrats put up someone they thought could win, I didn’t vote for either. Fuck the lesser or 2 evils argument, vote for who you want in office!


Totally agree in theory, but in practice, trump would be president right now if everyone did that.


----------



## Grojaks (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Totally agree in theory, but in practice, trump would be president right now if everyone did that.


Didnyou grow up with a father or father figure that had to put his foot up your ass on occasion to get you motivated? Another 4 years of Trump might have been that foot up the ass Americans need, or we’d be United States of Russia, could have went either way.

Democrats suck, but suck a little less than Republicans, bunch of do nothing, money grabbers, the whole lot of em.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Didnyou grow up with a father or father figure that had to put his foot up your ass on occasion to get you motivated? Another 4 years of Trump might have been that foot up the ass Americans need, or we’d be United States of Russia, could have went either way.
> 
> Democrats suck, but suck a little less than Republicans, bunch of do nothing, money grabbers, the whole lot of em.


You're going to have to explain that parallel, or maybe come up with a better one, because practice versus theory is not akin to being motivated or unmotivated.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Heroin is awesome too, but also not that good for ya. Yumminess and health impact, two separate topics.,


Yeah I do like heroin. But bacon does no displace heroin.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Republicans had a horrible candidate, the democrats put up someone they thought could win, I didn’t vote for either. Fuck the lesser or 2 evils argument, vote for who you want in office!


A lot of money went into getting people to think like this.

What was it that made you feel Biden was not a good choice? He was my top choice for several reasons, the biggest was that he went about 50 years in public service without selling out his political power the entire time.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Didnyou grow up with a father or father figure that had to put his foot up your ass on occasion to get you motivated? Another 4 years of Trump might have been that foot up the ass Americans need, or we’d be United States of Russia, could have went either way.
> 
> Democrats suck, but suck a little less than Republicans, bunch of do nothing, money grabbers, the whole lot of em.


Because you heard this? I think you might have been spammed some right wing propaganda to the point it stuck.

There is one party (the Democrats) that has been (slowly moving towards) legislating for 100% of the population since the 70's and one (the Republicans) that has been legislating only for the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda. We are just now getting to the point that we have one party that is truly representative of our nation, and people are falling for the 'both sides' trolling that the right wing propagandists are cat fishing as 'the left' to sell.


----------



## Grojaks (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Because you heard this? I think you might have been spammed some right wing propaganda to the point it stuck.
> 
> There is one party (the Democrats) that has been (slowly moving towards) legislating for 100% of the population since the 70's and one (the Republicans) that has been legislating only for the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda. We are just now getting to the point that we have one party that is truly representative of our nation, and people are falling for the 'both sides' trolling that the right wing propagandists are cat fishing as 'the left' to sell.


Sorry I must have hurt your feelings, personally I don’t get offended by conversations of crooked politics. Do the democrats spoon feed you bullshit, you just buy whatever they say is going on? I don’t pay attention to propaganda, my thoughts are not based on faux or cnn or any other corporate (or deep blue/red media). Sure the left is a little more civil than the right but you’re drinking the Kool-Aid if you think they’re above the board. 

just because you subscribe to the crooked acts they do and not the crooked acts of the other party does not make one much better than the other m.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Sorry I must have hurt your feelings, personally I don’t get offended by conversations of crooked politics. Do the democrats spoon feed you bullshit, you just buy whatever they say is going on? I don’t pay attention to propaganda, my thoughts are not based on faux or cnn or any other corporate (or deep blue/red media). Sure the left is a little more civil than the right but you’re drinking the Kool-Aid if you think they’re above the board.
> 
> just because you subscribe to the crooked acts they do and not the crooked acts of the other party does not make one much better than the other m.


No worries you didn't hurt my feelings. Sweet troll though, does that usually work with people that disagree with your nonsense?

So, do all you have are your feelings, and we just have to believe you because you start it with a stupid troll? Because I call bullshit on you having much outside of some right wing propaganda (even if it is cat fishing you as 'left').


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> smear your shit on the walls


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So not choking to death.
> 
> How many of those people are dying of heart disease that they caught from someone else eating fast food?


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Asks the guy with ideas that completely undermine the ideologies of this country.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Asks the guy with ideas that completely undermine the ideologies of this country.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Ahhhhh, when rob roi dodges and deflects, I'm reminded of a well worn pair of slippers; so very familiar, yet basically garbage.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ahhhhh, when rob roi dodges and deflects, I'm reminded of a well worn pair of slippers; so very familiar, yet basically garbage.


Wait...did you say garbage?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

hey rob when you were in prison did you enjoy getting raped as much as you enjoyed raping children


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

Time for a tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

One more,
maybe


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> hey rob when you were in prison did you enjoy getting raped as much as you enjoyed raping children


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5004911


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5004965


----------



## HGCC (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5004965


Trumps mom looks pissed.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Trumps mom looks pissed.


she knows Malania approves...


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

Allright, last one really (Billy Cobham/one of the greatest drummers that ever picked up the sticks (fuck Moon  )


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Allright, last one really (Billy Cobham/one of the greatest drummers that ever picked up the sticks (fuck Moon  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 7, 2021)

View attachment 5004980
[/QUOTE]
Please explain your point @Rob Roy 
What is your reaction to this photo?
Does it bring back fond memories?
Or ones that are buried deep inside your soulless cavity of a body, waiting to explode upon mankind?
I'm curious


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5004911


Good old @Rob Roy always willing to toe the company line.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good old @Rob Roy always willing to toe the company line.
> 
> View attachment 5005156View attachment 5005157


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5005159









I would be more worried about his kid if Biden was doing stupid shit like putting him in charge of things like Middle East peace or combatting the pandemic.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey gaybo i got a riddle for you
> 
> If i have three berries and i dip one in your moms pussy and then eat it how many berries do i have left


That’s a pretty tough question, I hope he gets it right.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 8, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Other than a geriatric nightmare, he's useless and succumbing to Dementia. There were better choices, much, much, much better!


Well thank the gods you made the right decision this time and picked the better of the two.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 8, 2021)

I think he's worthless and a crook.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> That's the official Deep State line!


Never thought I'd Agree with Uncle Buck on anything but... Yup.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You must be physic to be able to tell who is who. Antifa can dress just like MAGA if they want. I bet they even had some rebel flags.
> 
> Careful with the retard label, there's a lot on here.


You're underscoring the Need to investigate.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I think he's worthless and a crook.


What is it that he stole to be considered a crook by you?


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would be more worried about his kid if Biden was doing stupid shit like putting him in charge of things like Middle East peace or combatting the pandemic.


Pandemic? Nuh uh.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 8, 2021)

His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.

My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.
> 
> My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Congratulations, you're my first ignore on this board. I'm better off staying out of politics on here. Too many immature idiots to have an intelligent discussion.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.
> 
> My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


Really, when was this? What office was Joe Biden holding to trade political power on?

I would suggest that you double check what you think you know on AP news. Because what you are describing yourself as is the trap that is the right wing propaganda circus that is being used to trick people into believing their lies using catchy bullshit catch phrases to program you all full of false information and hate. Like "Mainstream Media" and 'Woke".

Also suggest that you stop listening to what 'the Democrats' are about from right wing hate mongers and paid propaganda trolls on whatever it is that you usually post on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Congratulations, you're my first ignore on this board. I'm better off staying out of politics on here. Too many immature idiots to have an intelligent discussion.


I don’t expect to have intelligent discussions with trumptards.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in


Maybe he asked Trump how the fuck he did it, a fucking idiot/retard, who had no experience at governing at all, like none/nada/zilch/zip/absolutely NONE!!!! con the American people into voting for you?
It's possible, right?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.
> 
> My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


Another question, are you ok with the fact that the data on us Americans that the RNC gave to Trump was handed over to the Russian military by Trump's campaign manager to help their attack on our citizens?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 8, 2021)

Propoganda = main stream media.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm done with this thread. Vote your conscience. I'll do the same.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Propoganda = main stream media.


Where do you get your information from?
A fucking cereal box?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm done with this thread. Vote your conscience. I'll do the same.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Propoganda = main stream media.


So Fox, Breitbart, OANN, Newsmax, cultist rag Epoch Times, essentially everything that is being spammed to the right wing then by your definition.



rollupreader said:


> I'm done with this thread. Vote your conscience. I'll do the same.


lol, be best.

It is sad that as an 'American' you can't even answer a simple question on if you are ok with the Russian military's attack being helped by the Trump campaign or not.

For real, you should double check everything you think you know with the AP news. Something entirely fact based and non biased, and luckily free. Because the attack on our nation relies on people being so triggered by actual information that is not cherry picked for them that it leaves them vulnerable.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.
> 
> My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


Congrats you have been fully indoctrinated into a cult 

Seems cult members focus on grievance politics 24/7


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2021)

Definitely drank the Qool-aid


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm done with this thread. Vote your conscience. I'll do the same.


Please stay true to your word
Plenty of vets don't share any of your views bro


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was done. But now I'll answer you cock sucker. I'm an American veteran and consider myself a patriot. If you want to talk about Russia,, you should talk about how the main stream media sold you some horse shit. There was no collusion. That was bullshit that Hillary's campaign paid for to smear Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was done.


Welcome back.



rollupreader said:


> I was done. But now I'll answer you cock sucker.




I have never sucked cock. Not that there is anything wrong with those that have.

But I would point out that the shitty attitude you put out in the world is what you get programmed with so that people have a hard time not treating you like they treat them to avoid actual conversations from happening. It is what I truly hope you can figure out.

Seeing the type of shit you have posted towards me over and over and then using the same stupid trolling attacks is what causes you to be nudged into a information bubble.



rollupreader said:


> I'm an American veteran and consider myself a patriot.


Like patriot or like the idiots that consider the below 'patriots'?







rollupreader said:


> If you want to talk about Russia,


Yes, in the current attack on our nation it is very important that our citizens are fully aware of the propaganda attack on our nation that the Russian military has been conducting. But it doesn't have to just be Russia anymore, it is just them that has been most exposed as using their military to conduct the attack on us.



rollupreader said:


> you should talk about how the main stream media sold you some horse shit.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-biden-really-that-bad.1063879/post-16578999

Do you have some examples other than the ones I listed in the above link? 




rollupreader said:


> There was no collusion.


You don't consider giving the Russian military data to attack our citizens while trying to secure a business deal (Trump tower in Moscow) collusion?



rollupreader said:


> That was bullshit that Hillary's campaign paid for to smear Trump.


So you can't answer if you are ok with the fact that Trump's campaign gave the Russian military the data to attack our citizens, and instead deflect to a 'but Hilary' troll?

You are deep down the rabbit hole man. People are pushing these lies you seem to believe on you and it pisses me off that they have gotten away with it (mostly), and wish you the best as you hopefully wake up to the fact that you have been conned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5004980


kinda galling for you, a convicted pedophile, to imply that about someone who isnt one dontyathink


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was done. But now I'll answer you cock sucker. I'm an American veteran and consider myself a patriot. If you want to talk about Russia,, you should talk about how the main stream media sold you some horse shit. There was no collusion. That was bullshit that Hillary's campaign paid for to smear Trump.


If you supported trump then you're no patriot.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> You're underscoring the Need to investigate.


So you were there on the ground or do you just accept the MSM's account of what happened as gospel? You did see they had the 'official' Antifa/BLM video grapher right at the proper place and time when Babbit was 'shot'. There are no coincidences right?

Pelosi's daughter is a Hollywood movie producer. The don't say 'you are watching a movie' for nothing. Have you ever watched the Truman Show?









Alexandra Pelosi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. Hunter, especially. Who do you think "the big guy" was in Hunter's correspondences about his financial deals? How does Hunter get appointed to a board of directors of an company that he has no experience in the field and is not multi-lingual. The mainstream media gives all democrats a pass.
> 
> My advice to you, is watch and read more diverse news sources. I've voted Dem and Republican in my day. I voted for Ross Perot back in the day. But nowadays it's straight republican. From my perspective, Dems are more concerned with woke, political correctness than anything else. I certainly don't agree with everything the republicans push, but they are by far the lesser of two evils for someone who is the average joe and works for a living.


The lamestream media wont even cover the fact that hunter biden came in your moms pussy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So you were there on the ground or do you just accept the MSM's account of what happened as gospel? You did see they had the 'official' Antifa/BLM video grapher right at the proper place and time when Babbit was 'shot'. There are no coincidences right?
> 
> Pelosi's daughter is a Hollywood movie producer. The don't say 'you are watching a movie' for nothing. Have you ever watched the Truman Show?
> 
> ...


More like ashli bit-it


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Methigan is back


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So you were there on the ground or do you just accept the MSM's account of what happened as gospel?


Were you there? 

Who’s account are you accepting?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Were you there?
> 
> Who’s account are you accepting?


No I wasn't there. I watched the video of the actual shooting. Kind of a Mexican Standoff as far as sources eh?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

As you folks are fond of saying, she should have listened to the police. Wouldn't have got shot if she just listened.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As you folks are fond of saying, she should have listened to the police. Wouldn't have got shot if she just listened.


If the police would just comply with vaccinations then covid wouldnt be the number one cop killer, more deadly than all other causes of cop death combined


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Congratulations, you're my first ignore on this board. I'm better off staying out of politics on here. Too many immature idiots to have an intelligent discussion.


No point arguing with someone whose username didn’t even get the forum name right.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Where do you get your information from?
> A fucking cereal box?


From
prop o ganda


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> From
> prop o ganda


Nah, probably this


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was done. But now I'll answer you cock sucker. I'm an American veteran and consider myself a patriot. If you want to talk about Russia,, you should talk about how the main stream media sold you some horse shit. There was no collusion. That was bullshit that Hillary's campaign paid for to smear Trump.


T R I G G E R E D

Yup. Trump Cult.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, probably this
> 
> View attachment 5005297


Cereal sucked, but the commercials were cool


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So Fox, Breitbart, OANN, Newsmax, cultist rag Epoch Times, essentially everything that is being spammed to the right wing then by your definition.
> 
> lol, be best.
> 
> ...


Rudy said it was on Facebook though.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So you were there on the ground or do you just accept the MSM's account of what happened as gospel? You did see they had the 'official' Antifa/BLM video grapher right at the proper place and time when Babbit was 'shot'. There are no coincidences right?
> 
> Pelosi's daughter is a Hollywood movie producer. The don't say 'you are watching a movie' for nothing. Have you ever watched the Truman Show?
> 
> ...


Where did I say I was there? The GQP wants to investigate all these things so where's the investigation of 1-6? We've pampered Trump's baby ass with bullshit court proceedings but we can't invetigate 1-6 to expose "antifa"? Most people would be ashamed at that orange bully's behavior but not the God-loving GQP? You don't want the truth. And if you got it, you still wouldn't believe it.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005245
> ...


Oh shore, facts. A lot of people on Facebook say you can't trust facts any more than you can science. So there!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Cereal sucked, but the commercials were cool


I wouldn't know about the cereal. My mother never let us eat that garbage. We ate oatmeal, puffed wheat, shredded wheat, Cream of Wheat, etc... Saturday morning cartoons were torture watching all the commercials for colorful sugar laden cereals knowing that I couldn't have any. It sucked. 

I'm so fortunate to have had a mom that fed us healthy food and not that candy in a box.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Where did I say I was there? The GQP wants to investigate all these things so where's the investigation of 1-6? We've pampered Trump's baby ass with bullshit court proceedings but we can't invetigate 1-6 to expose "antifa"? Most people would be ashamed at that orange bully's behavior but not the God-loving GQP? You don't want the truth. And if you got it, you still wouldn't believe it.


There is an ongoing investigation isn't there? Where's the investigations on Hunters laptop?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Hunter biden FUCKED my wife and came in her [email protected]@@@

then he said i was being too loud so he LOCKED me in the guest bedroom and came inher pussy [email protected]@@@

why wont the LAMESTREAM MEDIA report on my ultimate HUMILIATION????????

trump 2024


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> There is an ongoing investigation isn't there? Where's the investigations on Hunters laptop?


they wont investigate hunters laptop or hunters proclivities with my wife!!!!!!!! [email protected]@@

trump 2024


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hunter biden FUCKED my wife and came in her [email protected]@@@
> 
> then he said i was being too loud so he LOCKED me in the guest bedroom and came inher pussy [email protected]@@@
> 
> ...


Do you get a bonus for stuff like that?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> There is an ongoing investigation isn't there? Where's the investigations on Hunters laptop?


He is a private citizen ...so


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> There is an ongoing investigation isn't there? Where's the investigations on Hunters laptop?


Didn't know Hunter held public office. But Nevermind. Investigate. I'm all for it. Sure is a lot of whining about socialism and health care for our own people while the orange retard burns up tax dollars on stupid claims and gets his day in court, despite the idiocy. But don't be ashamed of his behavior. Push forward and make ridiculous claims. A true patriot would be ashamed of supporting fascism, But not the GQP. Trump loves the uneducated. He said so. Gee. Wonder why.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Do you get a bonus for stuff like that?


Cumming in your moms pussy is its own reward


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

I really shouldn't laugh at those, but....they just pop sometimes(npi).


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is a private citizen ...so


With plenty of Daddy info on it so.... 10% for the big guy. And chock full of Ukraine ties.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Cumming in your moms pussy is its own reward


That's great as she has ben dead for 30 years. Typical lame brain lib. Hope your dick fall off (even if it's fake). And with post like this I'll never worry about offending someone here. Makes things a lot easier though it's been many years since grade school playground rules.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> With plenty of Daddy info on it so.... 10% for the big guy. And chock full of Ukraine ties.


It is so lame that the best you guys have to troll about Biden is just regurgitated Russian propaganda that Giuliani worked like hell to get spread about Biden's kid that didn't work when they needed it to in the 2020 election.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I wouldn't know about the cereal. My mother never let us eat that garbage


I never did either really, only when I was in college & we would go on munchie scavenger hunts at 1 o'clock in the morning at the local supermarket & would buy a bunch of different stuff (once that) & while another one of us would be sticking steaks down his pants in the back of the store


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> That's great as she has ben dead for 30 years. Typical lame brain lib. Hope your dick fall off (even if it's fake). And with post like this I'll never worry about offending someone here.


You don’t think any of your posts have been offensive? Did you really worry about offending anyone before? So all of the racist bullshit was you holding back?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> With plenty of Daddy info on it so.... 10% for the big guy. And chock full of Ukraine ties.


Fine. I'm pro-investigation of everything. QANUTs operate on conspiracies. Let's look at the truth.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> That's great as she has ben dead for 30 years. Typical lame brain lib. Hope your dick fall off (even if it's fake). And with post like this I'll never worry about offending someone here. Makes things a lot easier though it's been many years since grade school playground rules.


Don't categorize "libs" as "lame brains"
Every group/tribe/cult/political party has it's so called lame brains.
Name one that does not.
I'm a straight up Liberal/Socialist Democrat and speaking for what I think are/is the majority of people that affiliate with that/those ideals, that comment made about your mother was wrong, period.
Sorry, stay around & discuss, it is required


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

Trump vs Biden, blah blah blah..

The only real difference between the two is that they have different puppet-masters.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Trump vs Biden, blah blah blah..
> 
> The only real difference between the two is that they have different puppet-masters.


Ummmm. I like To think that one is not a full blown fascist and totally obvious grifter.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The only real difference between the two is that they have different puppet-masters.


And who are they, the puppet masters, might I ask?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Ummmm. I like To think that one is not a full blown fascist and totally obvious grifter.


We all have things that we like to think.


Jimdamick said:


> And who are they, the puppet masters, might I ask?


I'm not sure, we need to pull back the curtain.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

Time for a tune by MY MAN!!!!!






(I want his guitar strap  )

Notice how Neil is using a hard connection to his guitar & everyone else is wireless?
Nice


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As you folks are fond of saying, she should have listened to the police. Wouldn't have got shot if she just listened.


F*cked around and found out....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No point arguing with someone whose username didn’t even get the forum name right.


it probably didn't translate from russian.....


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We all have things that we like to think.
> 
> I'm not sure, we need to pull back the curtain.


Most politicians have corporate influence, but that's built in with legalized bribery (i.e. lobbying). But as far as a proper puppet-master is concerned, you have to look at a strict adherence to an ideology. Trump has zero adherence to any ideology, except maybe something that has to do with a room full of mirrors and a backbreaking autofellatio effort. Biden has no clear/firm/strict ideology either. Now, take someone like Bannon who has a very clear agenda, you could say that he's a puppet-master if you saw Trump mirror his ideologies. There's no puppet-master for either, just random influence here and there. You'd have a much better puppet-master argument for Hitler.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Time for a tune by MY MAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you believe that he's married to Daryl Hannah these days? I helped Neil pump biodiesel into his Mercedes once back in the day, when I happened to also be putting biodiesel into my Mercedes. Pegi was with him then, and I always thought they were so cute together. I wonder what made him leave her for Daryl. Pretty sad that Pegi died of cancer shortly after Neil let her too.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Most politicians have corporate influence, but that's built in with legalized bribery (i.e. lobbying). But as far as a proper puppet-master is concerned, you have to look at a strict adherence to an ideology. Trump has zero adherence to any ideology, except maybe something that has to do with a room full of mirrors and a backbreaking autofellatio effort. Biden has no clear/firm/strict ideology either. Now, take someone like Bannon who has a very clear agenda, you could say that he's a puppet-master if you saw Trump mirror his ideologies. There's no puppet-master for either, just random influence here and there. You'd have a much better puppet-master argument for Hitler.


Puppet Masters often do not operate alone..


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

Of course. You'll notice I placed an emphasis on the ideologies.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

thump should be in jail for treason....lets get the trial started


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

*Trump Asked DOJ Nine Times to Overturn Election, Says 'Damning' Senate Report*








Trump Asked DOJ Nine Times to Overturn Election, Says 'Damning' Senate Report


"Donald Trump's Big Lie about the 2020 election represents a very real and continued threat to our democracy," said Senate Judiciary Committee Chair Dick Durbin.




www.commondreams.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> That's great as she has ben dead for 30 years. Typical lame brain lib. Hope your dick fall off (even if it's fake). And with post like this I'll never worry about offending someone here. Makes things a lot easier though it's been many years since grade school playground rules.


why would cumming in your moms pussy be offensive? it's a beautiful act of love


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

*DONALD TRUMP’S ELECTION-STEALING PLOT WAS EVEN WORSE THAN WE KNEW*








Donald Trump’s Election-Stealing Plot Was Even Worse Than We Knew


A new Senate report details the former president’s efforts to weaponize the Justice Department to stay in power. “We were a half-step away from a full-blown constitutional crisis,” says Sen. Dick Durbin.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is so lame that the best you guys have to troll about Biden is just regurgitated Russian propaganda that Giuliani worked like hell to get spread about Biden's kid that didn't work when they needed it to in the 2020 election.


yeah it's not like we obsess about don juniors coke habit or eric stealing from cancer kids or ivankas chinese sweatshops or the fact that none of them are allowed to un a chrity in new york anymore and had to attend mandatory "do not steal charity money from cancer kids" classes


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Trump vs Biden, blah blah blah..
> 
> The only real difference between the two is that they have different puppet-masters.


this is the weakest limp dick shit ive ever seen. at least the trumotards have some conviction to their nonsense


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We all have things that we like to think.
> 
> I'm not sure, we need to pull back the curtain.


I don't want to believe nutty conspiracy theories. And I would venture To say there is no man behind the curtain of that Trump-Bozo act. He's a one-man circus. An amazing one at that.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

California makes weird Republicans.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> California makes weird Republicans.


PJ says he's a liberal, yet approaches everything with extreme caution and has a few tweeker conspiracy theories.

Classic democrat.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

Classic liberal!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Classic liberal!


clue me in? Liberal how?


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> His whole family uses his political influence for financial gain and kicks back to him. . . . . . . . .


The kickbacks. Oh the kickbacks. Beau's must have been pretty small, as he spent his life in public service.









Beau Biden - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





from wiki wiki ;
Biden graduated from Archmere Academy, his father's high school alma mater, and the University of Pennsylvania in 1991,[8] where he was a member of the Psi Upsilon fraternity.[9] He was also a graduate of Syracuse University College of Law, as was his father. After graduating from law school, he clerked for Judge Steven McAuliffe of the United States District Court of New Hampshire.[10] From 1995 to 2004, he worked at the United States Department of Justice in Philadelphia, first as Counsel to the Office of Policy Development and later as a federal prosecutor in the U.S. Attorney's Office.[11][12]
Following the Kosovo War (1999), Biden was in Kosovo[a] and worked on behalf of the OSCE to train judges and prosecutors for the local judicial system.[13][14] In 2004, he became a partner in the law firm of Bifferato, Gentilotti, Biden & Balick, where he worked for two years before being elected Attorney General of Delaware.

Biden joined the military in 2003 and attended The JAG School at the University of Virginia[18] as a member of the Delaware Army National Guard. He attained the rank of major in the Judge Advocate General's Corps as part of the 261st Signal Brigade in Smyrna, Delaware.[19][20]
Biden's unit was activated to deploy to Iraq on October 3, 2008, and sent to Fort Bliss, Texas, for pre-deployment training,[21] the day after his father participated in the 2008 presidential campaign's only vice presidential debate. His father was on the record as saying, "I don't want him going. But I tell you what, I don't want my grandson or my granddaughters going back in 15 years, and so how we leave makes a big difference."[22]
Biden traveled to Washington, D.C., from Iraq in January 2009 for the presidential inauguration and his father's swearing-in as vice president,[23] then returned to Iraq.[24] Biden received a visit at Camp Victory from his father on July 4, 2009.[25]
Biden returned from Iraq in September 2009 after completing his yearlong stint on active duty.[26] Biden had announced during his deployment that he would continue to actively serve as Delaware's Attorney General by working in conjunction with his office's senior staff in Delaware,[27] although a member of his unit related Biden saying he had turned over most of his attorney general work to his deputy so as to focus on his duties in Iraq.[28]
For his service in Iraq, Biden was awarded the Bronze Star Medal.[29] After Biden's death, Army Chief of Staff Raymond Odierno delivered the eulogy at his funeral and presented a posthumous Legion of Merit for his service in the Delaware National Guard, stating "Beau Biden possessed the traits I have witnessed in only the greatest leaders."[30] He was also posthumously presented with the Delaware Conspicuous Service Cross, which is "awarded for heroism, meritorious service and outstanding achievement".[31]


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> PJ says he's a liberal, yet approaches everything with extreme caution and has a few tweeker conspiracy theories.
> 
> Classic democrat.


The definition of liberal has apparently changed in the past couple of years. I am a former Democrat, but changed to no party affiliation about 5 or 6 years ago. I've never been a tweeker, but not all conspiracies are only theories either.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> clue me in? Liberal how?


The classic definition: "willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas."


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The classic definition: "willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas."


“so long as they are not about vaccines”


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> “so long as they are not about vaccines”


I have no problem if other people want to get vaccines, I respect their medical choices. Unfortunately that mutual respect is not returned back to me in terms of my own choice.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have no problem if other people want to get vaccines, I respect their medical choices. Unfortunately that mutual respect is not returned back to me in terms of my own choice.


It is not a matter of choice. I believe this has been pointed out previously. Civic duty is not a popular idea these days.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have no problem if other people want to get vaccines, I respect their medical choices. Unfortunately that mutual respect is not returned back to me in terms of my own choice.


Today the unvaccinated are like drunk drivers....they respect your right to drive sober so they can have "rights" to endanger everyone else on the road. We should lock them up for being a menace to society


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> clue me in? Liberal how?


Does a good job of explaining it, its libertarian stuff more or less. 









Why the ‘Classical Liberal’ is Making a Comeback


A perfect storm of political upheaval has led to the resurgence of a label with centuries-old roots.




www.politico.com


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Today the unvaccinated are like drunk drivers....they respect your right to drive sober so they can have "rights" to endanger everyone else on the road. We should lock them up for being a menace to society


Tax’em right in the taxhole


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It is not a matter of choice. I believe this has been pointed out previously. Civic duty is not a popular idea these days.


That is a separate topic, which I am not allowed to debate in this subforum unfortunately. Again, I am certainly open to your choice to your own medical procedures. I have no intention of trying to control your choice in the matter. I have always been pro-choice.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That is a separate topic, which I am not allowed to debate in this subforum unfortunately. Again, I am certainly open to your choice to your own medical procedures. I have no intention of trying to control your choice in the matter. I have always been pro-choice.


What I am saying is that your obligation exceeds your freedom. Freedom abused is bad for the entire community.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Does a good job of explaining it, its libertarian stuff more or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a libertarian. I support social services. Maybe you can find a different box to fit me into.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

Nah, let your freak flag fly my man.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What I am saying is that your obligation exceeds your freedom. Freedom abused is bad for the entire community.


I do not have an obligation to submit to medical procedures against my will. The Nuremberg Code is clear in that regard.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Nah, let your freak flag fly my man.


I'm on it..


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The classic definition: "willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas."





PJ Diaz said:


> I have no problem if other people want to get vaccines, I respect their medical choices. Unfortunately that mutual respect is not returned back to me in terms of my own choice.


Like an umbrella, the word "different" has a gamut, and no longer functions beyond the edge. Person A thinks it's better to pull people into the workforce, whereas person B thinks it's better to push people into the workforce....those two methods qualify as being "different". When person C thinks it's best to wave their wiener at people in the workforce, they've stepped outside of the gamut and are now into "objectively wrong".

Your malicious amplification of the downsides of vaccines is deceitful at best, and you repeatedly step outside of the gamut that warrants respect.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I do not have an obligation to submit to medical procedures against my will. The Nuremberg Code is clear in that regard.


That code needs a revision. The unvaxed need to be identified as the vector class.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That is a separate topic, which I am not allowed to debate in this subforum unfortunately. Again, I am certainly open to your choice to your own medical procedures. I have no intention of trying to control your choice in the matter. I have always been pro-choice.


how about the choice of business's or employers' who require vaccines?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Like an umbrella, the word "different" has a gamut, and no longer functions beyond the edge. Person A thinks it's better to pull people into the workforce, whereas person B thinks it's better to push people into the workforce....those two methods qualify as being "different". When person C thinks it's best to wave their wiener at people in the workforce, they've stepped outside of the gamut and are now into "objectively wrong".
> 
> Your malicious amplification of the downsides of vaccines is deceitful at best, and you've stepped outside of the gamut that warrants respect.


briefly distracted by wiener waving


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> briefly distracted by wiener waving


Who wouldn't be?? Sometimes you just gotta live a little.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

Maybe talk to the guy I quoted since he brought it up, I'm just the reply'er gai.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Maybe talk to the guy I quoted since he brought it up, I'm just the reply'er gai.


What is a gai? I’m old and unhip.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> briefly distracted by wiener waving


Brother in law number two was fond of saying, "it was so nice out today, I think I'll take it out again tomorrow."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

I will send a message to the administrators. Great minds should not be silenced.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> Brother in law number two was fond of saying, "it was so nice out today, I think I'll take it out again tomorrow."


walk the hog


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice!









Biden undoes Trump's cuts to Bears Ears, Grand Staircase-Escalante, and Northeast Canyons and Seamounts Marine national monuments | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden on Friday announced the expansion of three national monuments -- Bears Ears, Grand Staircase-Escalante, and Northeast Canyons and Seamounts Marine -- in a move that restored protections that had been undone by then-President Donald Trump.




www.cnn.com





*Biden undoes Trump's cuts to Bears Ears, Grand Staircase-Escalante, and Northeast Canyons and Seamounts Marine national monuments*




I'm happy that Biden is our President- he's doing a great job cleaning up in Aisle 45.


----------



## CrazyCatPeaking (Oct 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What is a gai? I’m old and unhip.


Apparently I am old and unhip as well. I thought it was internet speak for "guy", but I guess it's internet speak for "gay". I will have to erase it from my finger vocabulary.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Apparently I am old and unhip as well. I thought it was internet speak for "guy", but I guess it's internet speak for "gay". I will have to erase it from my finger vocabulary.


I'm a liberal so I wouldn't have judged you for it anyway.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


Good first post. You'll fit right in here.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm a liberal so I wouldn't have judged you for it anyway.


It would have been fine to do so. Liberal isn't synonymous with floormat.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Apparently I am old and unhip as well. I thought it was internet speak for "guy", but I guess it's internet speak for "gay". I will have to erase it from my finger vocabulary.


That makes me extra curious about an assegai.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> It would have been fine to do so. Liberal isn't synonymous with floormat.


I could care less if you're gai or str8. Don't make a lick of difference to me.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I could care less if you're gai or str8. Don't make a lick of difference to me.


The usage was the problem, not my sexuality. Go to urban dictionary, it's not really a cool word.


----------



## dtracy11191978 (Oct 8, 2021)

People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


People have that man as a comparison.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

The most recent polls for Biden don't look good..


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The most recent polls for Biden don't look good..
> 
> View attachment 5005488


Rough patch laid by Trumptards.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


Who was the politician? Anyway, everyone here knows who reagan was and trump's main tagline is from reagan.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

Apparently it's not just a GOP thing either. Looks like a third of Dems are unhappy with Biden:


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Who was the politician? Anyway, everyone here knows who reagan was and trump's main tagline is from reagan.


Had to Google, apparently he lifted lines from a British politicians speech in 1987 and put them in his campaign speech in 1988. Maybe it's some other thing.

Melania "borrowed from" Michelle's speech, and also Rick rolled everyone. That was good times.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


the alternative was a grifter/conman/traitor.....so it really wasn't a hard decision...Biden 2024


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Rough patch laid by Trumptards.


Fortunately the trumptards are killing themselves with the 'fake virus' to own the libs..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the alternative was a grifter/conman/traitor.....so it really wasn't a hard decision...Biden 2024


Yeah I'm not a big biden fan, but holy shit you are a dumbass chump if you didn't see him as the only option. Trump just wasn't a choice if your brain works and he pulled the whole party over into stupid fucker territory.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Had to Google, apparently he lifted lines from a British politicians speech in 1987 and put them in his campaign speech in 1988. Maybe it's some other thing.
> 
> Melania "borrowed from" Michelle's speech, and also Rick rolled everyone. That was good times.


She is such a POS...


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Yeah I'm not a big biden fan, but holy shit you are a dumbass chump if you didn't see him as the only option. Trump just wasn't a choice if your brain works and he pulled the whole party over into stupid fucker territory.


Word. Kind of bland and uninspiring, or straight up external white trash tweeker rage nonstop for four years? Those were our choices.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> She is such a POS...
> View attachment 5005505


No big deal, just the acting first lady of the united states on her way to a detention center for migrant children.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


Yeah no.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


We get tired of specifics. The good news is no morons tried to overthrow the government. To some of us that's a biggie. Since I was a little kid people have taken vaccines. Trump took the vaccine and then discouraged others from doing the same. It goes on and I can be very specific and it seems to have no effect anyway. Besides, I'm trimming my ass off.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> We get tired of specifics. The good news is no morons tried to overthrow the government. To some of us that's a biggie. Since I was a little kid people have taken vaccines. Trump took the vaccine and then discouraged others from doing the same. It goes on and I can be very specific and it seems to have no effect anyway. Besides, I'm trimming my ass off.


Morons did try to overthrow the government. So there is that.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

I just got my SNAP approved for full amount this includes the $50 raise Biden gave..so I'm happy; thank you, President Biden


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Morons did try to overthrow the government. So there is that.


Okay. My Point was not since Biden and more importantly not at Biden's instruction.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> I just got my SNAP approved for full amount this includes the $50 raise Biden gave..so I'm happy; thank you, President Biden


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Okay. My Point was not since Biden and more importantly not at Biden's instruction.


I’m good with that.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> She is such a POS...
> View attachment 5005505


Tax the Rich.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Tax the Rich.


Fyeah.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


Read: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=crimes+of+the+trump+family+proven&t=fpas&ia=web
Oh I ferdot. It's fake news, Trump said and you obey the cult leader.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I used to get $194, but during UI +300, I didn't qualify so I'm just qualifying and now it's $250. I agree that it's not enough but I cook and bake so I can stretch that amount.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> I used to get $194, but during UI +300, I didn't qualify so I'm just qualifying and now it's $250. I agree that it's not enough but I cook and bake so I can stretch that amount.


Yea, my BIL was on disability and got food stamps. I did his shopping for him, so I know how hard it is to stretch.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like the TeaParty2.0 is ramping up in here.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Looks like the TeaParty2.0 is ramping up in here.


Fuh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


oh no surely this is the post that dooms ole joey b


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


bunch of malarkey, jack


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> bunch of malarkey, jack


I sort of want to know the history


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

Clearly a monster.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


----------



## ebcrew (Oct 8, 2021)

the guys a moron


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> the guys a moron


i guess trump sucks so bad that he lost to a moron


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


if you think thats bad you should see what i do to my wife or your moms pussy


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> the guys a moron


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


More edited fake shit by you.



ebcrew said:


> the guys a moron


Because you say so?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

CrazyCatPeaking said:


> Well, London Broil has doubled in 10 months. We are once again begging the Saudis to up oil production. Gas pipelines shut down while Biden approves of Russian pipelines. Bribery of Ukrainian officials. Chinese communists paying Hunter for access to the Vice President. 10% held by H for the big guy? Joe telling illegals to “surge the border” resulting in more illegals entering the country in one month than jobs created. Mandates to fire healthcare workers during a pandemic while not requiring illegals to be vaccinated. Joe is also a total racist. Cuz if you don’t vote for him “you ain’t black”. Did not want his kids growing up in a racial jungle. “According to Joe “blacks are predators”. Just to scratch the surface. The best any Trump hater could ever offer in regards to Trumps inability to be President was “to much to go tell”. Never, not once any specifics.


You forgot how he told Kamala (seen here wih green makeup) to unleash the monkeys


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess trump sucks so bad that he lost to a moron


Never heard Anybody say that Trump was not a moron. I sure never considered it. Wasn't he supposed to do a healthcare plan? Grifter filled the WH with his family of greedy bastards. Only plan he ever had was to fill his pockets.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Never heard Anybody say that Trump was not a moron


You see, Trump isn't a moron actually
We're the morons that elected basically a used car salesman.
He's a smart fuck & played the fools in this country like a fucking fiddle.

For some reason thinking now about fiddles, this & Trump voters came to my mind 






Yup. I'm gonna watch that movie, again, tonight (I love it  )


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Apparently I am old and unhip as well. I thought it was internet speak for "guy", but I guess it's internet speak for "gay". I will have to erase it from my finger vocabulary.


It's chicken in reference to Thai food


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You see, Trump isn't a moron actually
> We're the morons that elected basically a used car salesman.
> He's a smart fuck & played the fools in this country like a fucking fiddle.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be smart to be a conman/cult leader, you just have to be shameless.

IMO Trump is a shameless moron who got enough of daddies money to get away with it for far too long.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You don't need to be smart to be a conman/cult leader, you just have to be shameless.
> 
> IMO Trump is a shameless moron who got enough of daddies money to get away with it for far too long.


Yup and Insert the word narcissist. Defined as a special kind of off-the-charts asshole.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 5005872


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Today the unvaccinated are like drunk drivers....they respect your right to drive sober so they can have "rights" to endanger everyone else on the road. We should lock them up for being a menace to society


How about the folks who've already had the virus or have pre-existing conditions? Lock em up?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How about the folks who've already had the virus or have pre-existing conditions? Lock em up?


This Only became a thing since Trump. All my life there have been polio vaccines required in order to attend school and etc. Who wants to wind up on an iron lung? Only Trump-following immature snowflakes say " but I don't wanna!" People do It for their own good, the good of their country and countrymen. PATRIOTS MY FUCKING ASS.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How about the folks who've already had the virus or have pre-existing conditions? Lock em up?


If they are walking around acting like dicks and coughing on people? Sure.

If they are not being dicks, there is nobody being 'locked up', or 'forced' into doing anything. It is just people snow flaking that they are being told they have to do something that nobody is telling them that they have to do, unless they want to do something that others are deciding that they don't want to take the risk of having people who are 2300% more likely to end up in the hospital around them if they catch the virus.



SmichiganOG said:


> This Only became a thing since Trump. All my life there have been polio vaccines required in order to attend school and etc. Who wants to wind up on an iron lung? Only Trump-following immature snowflakes say " but I don't wanna!" People do It for their own good, the good of their country and countrymen. PATRIOTS MY FUCKING ASS.


The anti vaccine nonsense has been building for a while. Trump and his propaganda minions just weaponized it IMO.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How about the folks who've already had the virus or have pre-existing conditions? Lock em up?


Only if they supported the last administration


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2021)

Trump rally in Howell, Michigan
Watched a supporter lick his hand and touch every shopping cart handle at Krogers

Deplorable?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If they are walking around acting like dicks and coughing on people? Sure.
> 
> If they are not being dicks, there is nobody being 'locked up', or 'forced' into doing anything. It is just people snow flaking that they are being told they have to do something that nobody is telling them that they have to do, unless they want to do something that others are deciding that they don't want to take the risk of having people who are 2300% more likely to end up in the hospital around them if they catch the virus.
> 
> The anti vaccine nonsense has been building for a while. Trump and his propaganda minions just weaponized it IMO.


The anti-vax people used to be a both sides thing, plenty of hippies saying nay, weird CA stuff. I think it was Portland that was the epicenter of it, maybe the bay area. Covid was like a mini Civil rights act of 1964, purged that stuff right out.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> The anti-vax people used to be a both sides thing, plenty of hippies saying nay, weird CA stuff. I think it was Portland that was the epicenter of it, maybe the bay area.


Yeah I think there is something to looking back at the roots of all the non-GMO, all natural, anti-vaccine, spring water kind of marketing to make people look/act like assholes. The 'both sides' troll has been exposed and I do not see any reason to think that you scratch the surface of it you will get some mega donor using it as a way for them to exploit some future manufactured division.



HGCC said:


> Covid was like a mini Civil rights act of 1964, purged that stuff right out.


Man I hope you are right. Everything about the last decade should be a major wake up call for us all to not get conned so easily.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 9, 2021)

It's been a bit, but worth noting, sources like natural news were cited by the left version of anti vaccine people back in the day. That was part of Mike adams network of bs "news" websites that targeted both far left and far right fringes. 

That asshole is my putin/Russia equivalent.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 9, 2021)

Vice president was saying she wouldn't take it if it was from the trump administration. Changed her tune pretty quickly...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

James Michner wrote a novel called "Space" that follows (somewhat fictionalized) the development of the space program from ww2 up to the 80s...
there is a character in the book named Leopold Strabismus, an unabashed con man who causes a world of problems to better himself...that is how i've viewed trump since day one, an unashamed grifter who steals from people so stupid they refuse to press charges against him...
if they would have run Biden's dog that bites, i'd have voted for Major in a major way...
but now that trump is out, the Democrats have an obligation to find a viable candidate before the shit hits the fan. they have to be ready to counter whatever shit the trumptards fling, whatever lies they tell, whatever sleight of hand they try to pull of at the political three card monty table. i've found that if you pin one of their hands to the table with a large knife, it becomes much easier to find the card....pin them down with the truth...and FORCE it down everyone's throat...like the medicine your mom made you take as a kid, it sucked, and you'd spit it out if you got the chance, but in the end, it made things better...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> People forget very fast with what Biden has done with his 40+ years in politics. Plagiarism and many other things. Even the Built, Back, Better he stole from a British politician!


i wasn't aware the Brits hold patent on words..are you talking about BoJo and his 12 kids; princess beatrice hottie wife.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Vice president was saying she wouldn't take it if it was from the trump administration. Changed her tune pretty quickly...


No one in their right mind would trust the grifter administration


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i wasn't aware the Brits hold patent on words..are you talking about BoJo and his 12 kids; princess beatrice hottie wife.


I think they have to say something in response to Ivanka's blatant copying word for word of Michelle Obama's speech. Grifters seem to think that EVERYONE is as mentally slow as their followers.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> View attachment 5005931


Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Vice president was saying she wouldn't take it if it was from the trump administration. Changed her tune pretty quickly...


right wing radicals are such a contradiction. 

One moment beat a cop to death with a fire extinguisher, the next cry like a hormonal teenager over a well deserved snub.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I think they have to say something in response to Ivanka's blatant copying word for word of Michelle Obama's speech. Grifters seem to think that EVERYONE is as mentally slow as their followers.


this is a Biden thread.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


Trump worked the Afghan deal as everyone knows. Gas was cheap because the country was shut down but it was that high under Bush (here I paid a dollar more under Bush, currently pay $3). Of course the president directly controls gas prices. Only King Tiny Dick can do that, or at least try to toy with the stock market to make his fellow grifters happy.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


The economy is still Trump's and will be for the first year of Biden's term in office. The same is true for every first term of every president, except maybe George Washington. 

You voted for Trump and then complain about the price of gas? Idiot.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is a Biden thread.


Oh yeah.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> Oh yeah.
> View attachment 5006088


be gone Trumper- your evil will not work in a Leftie Lair.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> be gone Trumper- your evil will not work in a Leftie Lair.


I s'pose I should chop some.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The economy is still Trump's and will be for the first year of Biden's term in office. The same is true for every first term of every president, except maybe George Washington.
> 
> You voted for Trump and then complain about the price of gas? Idiot.


Son i didnt write the executive order closing the pipeline and recall that there are libertarians...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


Too bad your son didn't have the balls to be in your beloved Afghanistan

I bet you're pissed Biden kept Trumps promise to remove the troops

And how do Presidents control oil prices ?

Oh thats right ...they don't


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Son i didnt write the executive order closing the pipeline and recall that there are libertarians...


lulz

The first year of every presidency might affect the economy in his second year. It's too large and responds too slowly for Biden to have much of an effect. But that's not what your fake complaint is about. 

I get it. The people who write the propaganda you recite want to distract our attention from fascist Republicans and their white nationalist terrorism, their assault on our right to vote, their hypocrisy regarding spending, their attack on women's rights, their support for police brutality, not to mention the attack on the Capitol on Jan 6. 

It won't work. We see you clearly now.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Son i didnt write the executive order closing the pipeline and recall that there are libertarians...


Just the Keystone XL section was cancelled. Google search a map of gas and oil pipelines in the US and then Google the phase 4 Keystone XL section that was cancelled. I think you'll find that it's a drop in the ocean.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> be gone Trumper- your evil will not work in a Leftie Lair.


Perhaps you might re-read the meme?

It asks women who supported Trump, when did they lose their dignity and self respect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 9, 2021)

Trumptards be like; “gas was cheap under the reign of the chosen one”


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Vice president was saying she wouldn't take it if it was from the trump administration. Changed her tune pretty quickly...


Cherry picked and pushed on right wing propaganda man.

Did you ever get to hear what the entire context of what she said was?

Why would you trust something that ONLY Trump was pushing? She (and everyone else that is sane on the planet) was saying is that they would wait until the medical community said it was ready and not take snake oil pushed by Trump (like he did with Hydroxichloroquin (how ever it is spelt), which was in retrospect a very wise thing to do.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> James Michner wrote a novel called "Space" that follows (somewhat fictionalized) the development of the space program from ww2 up to the 80s...
> there is a character in the book named Leopold Strabismus, an unabashed con man who causes a world of problems to better himself...that is how i've viewed trump since day one, an unashamed grifter who steals from people so stupid they refuse to press charges against him...
> if they would have run Biden's dog that bites, i'd have voted for Major in a major way...
> but now that trump is out, the Democrats have an obligation to find a viable candidate before the shit hits the fan. they have to be ready to counter whatever shit the trumptards fling, whatever lies they tell, whatever sleight of hand they try to pull of at the political three card monty table. i've found that if you pin one of their hands to the table with a large knife, it becomes much easier to find the card....pin them down with the truth...and FORCE it down everyone's throat...like the medicine your mom made you take as a kid, it sucked, and you'd spit it out if you got the chance, but in the end, it made things better...


I still like Biden, and he was my first choice. And the Democrats don't just have one viable option, they have many. And all of them will do better than anyone that the insurrectionist Republicans have to offer up. I really look forward to them becoming a responsible party again though.



pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


All bullshit spam, outside of the gas prices maybe, it is still just over $3 here.


----------



## dtracy11191978 (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i wasn't aware the Brits hold patent on words..are you talking about BoJo and his 12 kids; princess beatrice hottie wife.


It just tells you he can't come up with something all by himself.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> It just tells you he can't come up with something all by himself.


I just googled "can't come up with something all by himself" and there are millions of people that have said the same. 

Using your own logic, you are hereby discredited.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just the Keystone XL section was cancelled. Google search a map of gas and oil pipelines in the US and then Google the phase 4 Keystone XL section that was cancelled. I think you'll find that it's a drop in the ocean.


Just..


----------



## dtracy11191978 (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> I just googled "can't come up with something all by himself" and there are millions of people that have said the same.
> 
> Using your own logic, you are hereby discredited.


That's really intelligent to say when there is nothing left to say. Always what you Biden lovers do. Fuck Biden.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trumptards be like; “gas was cheap under the reign of the chosen one”


Econ 101


----------



## dtracy11191978 (Oct 9, 2021)

If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> That's really intelligent to say when there is nothing left to say. Always what you Biden lovers do. Fuck Biden.


The funny part is that....all I did is say the same thing you said.

I don't think there are many(any?) actual Biden lovers here. We just don't hate him like you do, because we're not tweeker white trash.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How about the folks who've already had the virus or have pre-existing conditions? Lock em up?


they should stay home away from the vaccinated...they don't belong in society without a vaccine during this pandemic


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trumptards be like; “gas was cheap under the reign of the chosen one”


Well,

It was when we were stuck at home while Trump's epidemic and the economy for all intents and purposes was shut down. The recent price rise was triggered by OPEC+ policy to reduce production. But then again, the price of gas at the pump is not what @pinner420 was really talking about.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps you might re-read the meme?
> 
> It asks women who supported Trump, when did they lose their dignity and self respect.


i read it..delete 'women' and insert 'men'.

you know Fog only a women can lose dignity and self respect.


----------



## topcat (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Propoganda = main stream media.


Propaganda = Fux, right wing media


Jimdamick said:


> You see, Trump isn't a moron actually
> We're the morons that elected basically a used car salesman.
> He's a smart fuck & played the fools in this country like a fucking fiddle.
> 
> ...



Edit; "We'll unveil it in 2 weeks."


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


The majority of people in this country support Biden's mandate. Why is that?


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i read it..delete 'women' and insert 'men'.
> 
> you know Fog only a women can lose dignity and self respect.


You get the point though...? It's saying that the women that are supportive of other men telling them what to do with their bodies, are effing cowards. Tough to disagree with that.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Too bad your son didn't have the balls to be in your beloved Afghanistan
> 
> I bet you're pissed Biden kept Trumps promise to remove the troops
> 
> ...


Explain to me how reducing supply effects price with an executive order... ill wait to hear this beautifully crafted bullshit orange man bad reply.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i read it..delete 'women' and insert 'men'.
> 
> you know Fog only a women can lose dignity and self respect.


I disagree.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


cool story dude


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


there is no vaccine mandate however private business can do anything they wish because why? private business rights.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Explain to me how reducing supply effects price with an executive order... ill wait to hear this beautifully crafted bullshit orange man bad reply.


Explain how a single pipeline that was never built affected the price of oil.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Explain to me how reducing supply effects price with an executive order... ill wait to hear this beautifully crafted bullshit orange man bad reply.


Show us a reduction in supply.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Propoganda = main stream media.


Sure, whatever propoganda is. lulz.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


Snowflake....


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

It's funny when the people that are willing to assault someone over words, talk about the first amendment.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


He beats his saboteur predecessor all hollow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> (like he did with Hydroxichloroquin




?????


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 5005872


what is screwed up


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


If we were a healthy society, the idea of a vaccine mandate would not be necessary. Every sane adult would have taken the first opportunity to get vaccinated on our own initiative.

The folks who complain about a vaccine mandate are usually the same ones who are stupidly choosing death and contagion. They are the problem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> That's really intelligent to say when there is nothing left to say. Always what you Biden lovers do. Fuck Biden.


we say something intelligent when there's nothing left to say? how fucking dare us...
so do you prefer the rapist in the trump community? the kiddy diddlers (trump himself has a tiny little hardon for his own daughter 
do you like the seditionist who tried to overthrow the legally elected winner of the election, and in the process killed 5 people that day, and several since?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


how is the first amendment pissed on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Son i didnt write the executive order closing the pipeline and recall that there are libertarians...


how would the pipeline lower gas costs?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you fucking moron, you voted for the biggest fucking liar on the planet, and you have the fucking gall to insult Biden in any way? you are the dumbest motherfucker in this forum today, congratulations


These understated diffident beating around the bush kind of posts will dog you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> how would the pipeline lower gas costs?


Ssssh, this is the uber-simple-talk-down-to-childlike-minds story that the Republicans have sold their semi-moron supporters on. Be careful with their brains, they break easily.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> It just tells you he can't come up with something all by himself.


when is trump gonna release his healthcare plan? two more weeks?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> These understated diffident beating around the bush kind of posts will dog you.


you should come out drinking with me sometime...shit happens...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


listen, jack - biden's gigantic, enormous penis won't suck itself


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

Something about down. And trickling.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should come out drinking with me sometime...shit happens...


If I get to bring my gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> Fuck Biden.


that's what dr. jill biden does.

it's nice to have a first lady who is smart and kind and not a dumpster trash racist prostitute like melania


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Econ 101


didnt we have the worst recession in american history under trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


didnt trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked 13 year old girls


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If I get to bring my gun.


so that'll be at least three....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


Because I am not a brainwashed Trump cultist and actually pay attention to what is going on.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> If I remember correctly I know Biden said there would not be a vaccine mandate. Can trust anything he says. Even when he talks about kids rubbing his blonde leg hairs. He's a sick dude.


Nobody is going to force you to have a vaccine cupcake.

Your job might require one for you to continue working there though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


Hey no one cares about the shit stupid lies you spew so you can just shut the fuck up already thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


it seems like he's trying to me, but fucking republican assholes are breaking all the toys since they can't control them their selves...he should just mint the fucking coin and fuck trying to get along with dumbass republicans, let them fillibuster till their fucking faces turn bluer than they already are.
oh...and we WILL remember it when they fucking want ANYTHING....pound sand, assholes


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


You underestimate the ambushes left in place by the previous band of miscreants. You blame him for the deeds of them.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


Yeah it is Biden's fault that the entirety of the right wing propangda network from their elected and TV to internet trolls nonstop hate spam (from the right and left) brainwashing vulnerable people is dividing us on anything and everything that they can.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


Howdy, bitch-boy!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Howdy, bitch-boy!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems like he's trying to me


How so?



CatHedral said:


> You underestimate the ambushes left in place by the previous band of miscreants. You blame him for the deeds of them.


No, not at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah it is Biden's fault that the entirety of the right wing propangda network from their elected and TV to internet trolls nonstop hate spam (from the right and left) brainwashing vulnerable people is dividing us on anything and everything that they can.


we should start a campaign of misinformation on our own..we could tell people that Bob Enyart is gay...oh yeah, he died of covid..
well, we could tell them that Dick Ferrel, Phil Valentine, and Marc Bernier are in the illuminatti....what's that? they died of covid, too?...well shit
how about telling them that Tod Tucker and Jimmy DeYoung, sr. are running a cult and using Tuckers programming to...what?!?!...both dead of covid, too...
look, you motherfuckers are going to have to quit dying of covid, we can't get a good conspiracy theory going on over here


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> No, not at all.


Since I disagree with your basic premise, can you tell me how no?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> No, not at all.


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/21/us/politics/biden-unity-republicans.html

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/04/30/biden-bipartisan-dealmaking-backfire-226758/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/biden-unity/2021/01/28/89707242-5fe6-11eb-afbe-9a11a127d146_story.html

https://www.npr.org/2021/04/26/990305593/100-days-how-biden-has-fared-so-far-on-his-promises

need more? i got more..but it gets uglier and uglier for republicans...


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Explain how a single pipeline that was never built affected the price of oil.


redifne never and how the futures markets function!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Since I disagree with your basic premise, can you tell me how no?


Your disagreement is made upon assumptions of what you think I "blame" him for, so perhaps you should expound on your assumptions.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Snowflake....


I bet your mommy gives you gas money. No disrespect.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your disagreement is made upon assumptions of what you think I "blame" him for, so perhaps you should expound on your assumptions.


Should, perhaps. Gonna happen, (watch this space)


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


Biden is managing the end days of the epidemic very well. We went from Trump killing 600,000 people by mismanaging the crisis to, by mid May/three months into Biden's term -- vaccine available to everybody. Vaccinated are doing fine. Since May, 100,000 unvaccinated died and another 3 million are disabled due to long haul but I'm beginning to feel OK with that. Their body, their choice and all that. And now, with the mandate, the unevolved people who refuse the vaccine will be given another chance at taking the vaccine before they get fired. 

Given the number of unevolved people in this country, things are going about as well as they could. Sure, your propaganda source calls their reaction to a fairly normal and routine condition of employment, "divisive". Because their intent is to sow division. Only an unevolved person would buy into that.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Show us a reduction in supply.


Love you man that's funny shit..


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> how would the pipeline lower gas costs?


Again hilarious..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/21/us/politics/biden-unity-republicans.html
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/04/30/biden-bipartisan-dealmaking-backfire-226758/
> 
> ...


One of those articles is from 2019. Another is behind a paywall, so I can't read it. The other two do not show any evidence of unity, but more of a "this is the Biden agenda, so get out of the way if you dun likey it".


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> how is the first amendment pissed on?


Ask Zuckerberg and old jack. Fuck half the time you shut people out of threads just like this one when an opposition point of view comes out to play.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your disagreement is made upon assumptions of what you think I "blame" him for, so perhaps you should expound on your assumptions.


can you ever fucking answer a question with anything but another question? are you our own resident russian disinformation agent, trained to never give up one piece of accurate info?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Fuck half the time


Oh to be able.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you ever fucking answer a question with anything but another question? are you our own resident russian disinformation agent, trained to never give up one piece of accurate info?


Of course he can, but he doesn’t.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> One of those articles is from 2019. Another is behind a paywall, so I can't read it. The other two do not show any evidence of unity, but more of a "this is the Biden agenda, so get out of the way if you dun likey it".


you can get around the pay wall easily, and an offer of unity was extended, which was shit on...what do you expect him to do, stand there and get shit on by republicans even more? he's doing more than i would, i'd have drug a few of them republican cocksuckers out behind the woodshed by now and reminded them that they serve the people, the people do not serve them...except an asswhipping when appropriate, which it has been for some time now


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Ask Zuckerberg and old jack. Fuck half the time you shut people out of threads just like this one when an opposition point of view comes out to play.


Technically that has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood. This is just a case of good old fashioned censorship. I've been removed from multiple threads for having an alternate viewpoint, and now I'm being further "discouraged" via back-end protocols. Dem scurred.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Technically that has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood. This is just a case of good old fashioned censorship. I've been removed from multiple threads for having an alternate viewpoint, and now I'm being further "discouraged" via back-end protocols. Dem scurred.


oh fuck...he caught on that we're terrified of him and his razor sharp wits....  from what i've seen, you get banned from threads for badgering people and being an exceptional asshole...and this isn't a democracy, so we're all subject to the admins will....the rest of us seem to be able to dissent with each other without getting banned from threads...when you keep finding yourself in fucked up situations, look for the common reason...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> redifne never and how the futures markets function!


Keystone was never built. As in it wasn't built. As in not a drop was ever delivered. Nor will it ever. Nor was it ever going to be. Some speculators are taking a bath if they bet it was. Why should I care about that? Of course, they are making a lot of noise and you are listening. But again, why should I care about your misguided opinion?

lulz at the idea that oil prices are driven by a simple supply and demand model. What a simpleton. You should read a book instead of listening to right wing radio. 

I'm guessing you call yourself a libertarian too.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you ever fucking answer a question with anything but another question? are you our own resident russian disinformation agent, trained to never give up one piece of accurate info?


Questions end with question marks. There was not one in my statement. But to answer your question, yes -- yes I can.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can get around the pay wall easily, and an offer of unity was extended, which was shit on...what do you expect him to do, stand there and get shit on by republicans even more? he's doing more than i would, i'd have drug a few of them republican cocksuckers out behind the woodshed by now and reminded them that they serve the people, the people do not serve them...except an asswhipping when appropriate, which it has been for some time now


I never would have voted for you, nor would have expected you to be a unifier or true to your word. That is the difference here.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Questions end with question marks. There was not one in my statement. But to answer your question, yes -- yes I can.
> 
> I never would have voted for you, nor would have expected you to be a unifier or true to your word. That is the difference here.


Tell us again how Rollie banned you from some threads for being an asshole. 

lulz

good times.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh fuck...he caught on that we're terrified of him and his razor sharp wits....  from what i've seen, you get banned from threads for badgering people and being an exceptional asshole...and this isn't a democracy, so we're all subject to the admins will....the rest of us seem to be able to dissent with each other without getting banned from threads...when you keep finding yourself in fucked up situations, look for the common reason...


Oh yeah, show me where I called someone an asshole. The rest of you aren't descent (I think that's the word you meant) at all. You can call me a cock-sucking mother fucker, and it's all good because of bias perspective. Common reason -- yes I agree, it's pretty clear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh yeah, show me where I called someone an asshole. The rest of you aren't descent (I think that's the word you meant) at all. You can call me a cock-sucking mother fucker, and it's all good because of bias perspective. Common reason -- yes I agree, it's pretty clear.


well you were wrong Einstein, look up
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=dissent


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

It is really not even worth bumping my stupid 'ban me' thread for the death cult troll (who is turning 'both sides' troll lately it seems).


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well you were wrong Einstein, look up
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=dissent


I apparently misunderstood your intention. My bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I apparently misunderstood your intention. My bad.


PJ just described his entire life in seven simple words.


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 9, 2021)

damn man ide slam trumps wife
i wonder how often she cheats on him with fabio lookin servants


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps you might re-read the meme?
> 
> It asks women who supported Trump, when did they lose their dignity and self respect.


I thought he was joking around. Lol. Either way it works.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 9, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> damn man ide slam trumps wife
> i wonder how often she cheats on him with fabio lookin servants


Be my guest. ICKKKK!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Again hilarious..


thats not an explanation you limp dick


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Funny im paying 4 dollars a gallon for gas, 86 billion in equipment left in Afghanistan, 1st amendment pissed on and don't get me started on the ellection infection. And the stats to this are in this very thread.... good luck trying to gasslight anyone with that shit.


they didn't leave equipment..retrograde of inventory started long ago..the equipment you're seeing on FAUX NOT NEWS is what they already had. are you aware we can deactivate hardware from a distance btw?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> How can any of you praise Biden? This is a Biden dick sucking group.


Biden is great he has everything Trump never had- a brain.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Ask Zuckerberg and old jack. Fuck half the time you shut people out of threads just like this one when an opposition point of view comes out to play.


the first amendment means the government cant prosecute you for your speech, it doesnt mean we have to listen to your stupid shit. are you fucking retarded or something? learn what the first amendment does


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Technically that has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood. This is just a case of good old fashioned censorship. I've been removed from multiple threads for having an alternate viewpoint, and now I'm being further "discouraged" via back-end protocols. Dem scurred.


the nerve of people to censor others for trying to spread disease and kill people


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

dtracy11191978 said:


> It just tells you he can't come up with something all by himself.


like most Trumpers.



what was with the eyes?..pretty creepy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2021)

This is a statement made by a Republican strategist who advised that lizard McConnell

“McConnell’s role is to be the leader of the opposition and it’s his job to push back on what the majority wants to do,” said Alex Conant

“Nobody should be surprised to see the leader of the Republicans making the Democrats’ job harder,” he said.

I especially like the part where he states the obvious to anyone with a fucking brain,

“McConnell’s role is to be the leader of the opposition and it’s his job to push back on what the majority wants to do,”

"It's his job to push back on what the majoriy wants to do" ?

What the fuck is up with that.?

Sounds like Fascism/Treason to me.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a statement made by a Republican strategist who advised that lizard McConnell
> 
> “McConnell’s role is to be the leader of the opposition and it’s his job to push back on what the majority wants to do,” said Alex Conant
> 
> ...


No joke, I heard that and couldn't help but think that it is bullshit that they don't consider their first job to make sure what the citizens of their districts/states get their needs met in any legislation that is being constructed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they didn't leave equipment..retrograde of inventory started long ago..the equipment you're seeing on FAUX NOT NEWS is what they already had. are you aware we can deactivate hardware from a distance btw?


How do you take billions of dollars worth of military bases with you?

Damn FAUX news..









Billions spent on Afghan army ultimately benefited Taliban


WASHINGTON (AP) — Built and trained at a two-decade cost of $83 billion, Afghan security forces collapsed so quickly and completely — in some cases without a shot fired — that the ultimate beneficiary of the American investment turned out to be the Taliban.




apnews.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Love you man that's funny shit..


Are you sure the issue is that you don't know what "reduction" means? Because not allowing a pipeline to be completed isn't a reduction. Oil supply has increased over the years, save for Covid labor issues.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought that Biden was supposed to be a great unifier who could work across the aisle, but frankly he seems to have done the opposite by alienating huge swaths of the US population, and galvanizing opposition to the Democrat's agenda. I don't see how he can possibly win another election (assuming he even lives that long), unless the GOP are stupid enough to put Trump up against him for another run.


Please list his alienation efforts.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Technically that has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood. This is just a case of good old fashioned censorship. I've been removed from multiple threads for having an alternate viewpoint, and now I'm being further "discouraged" via back-end protocols. Dem scurred.


When you enter someone else's private domain, their rights take precedent over your rights. Their first amendments rights allow them to censor any of us however they see fit. Their right to censor has everything to do with the first amendment, and the first amendment is exactly why you can never do anything about it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No joke, I heard that and couldn't help but think that it is bullshit that they don't consider their first job to make sure what the citizens of their districts/states get their needs met in any legislation that is being constructed.


Republicans are selfish pricks who only care about themselves.
Yup, those stupid/ignorant/uneducated misfits that compose the majority of the Republican party of today are fixated & actively working on making Biden fail.
Don't they get it that if Biden fails. we all fail?
In the middle of a fucking Pandemic they're pulling this shit?
And then McConnell has the balls to say that the Democrats don't want to work with the Republicans, after announcing his mission is to fuck them/Biden up, the hell with the country.
And you know what?
They'll all be reelected,
We're fucking doomed as a Nation.
Wanna bet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Republicans are selfish pricks who only care about themselves.
> Yup, those stupid/ignorant/uneducated misfits that compose the majority of the Republican party of today are fixated & actively working on making Biden fail.
> Don't they get it that if Biden fails. we all fail?
> In the middle of a fucking Pandemic they're pulling this shit?
> ...


no....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> When you enter someone else's private domain, their rights take precedent over your rights. Their first amendments rights allow them to censor any of us however they see fit. Their right to censor has everything to do with the first amendment, and the first amendment is exactly why you can never do anything about it.


Didn't I say that it "has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood" in what you quoted? Why are you trying to explain it to me? Anyone has a right to be an asshole in their own home, but the fact that they do it in their own home doesn't make them any less of an asshole.



mooray said:


> Please list his alienation efforts.


Lack of proactive unification and his inability to meet his adversaries half-way, in a "my way or the highway" sort of approach alienates everyone who has an alternate viewpoint. Same way that Trump alienated half the country. Shoe is just on a different foot now. Pendulum swung too far in both directions, and now we're spiraling off course to a point where those with opposing viewpoints can not engage in productive discourse.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Republicans are selfish pricks who only care about themselves.
> Yup, those stupid/ignorant/uneducated misfits that compose the majority of the Republican party of today are fixated & actively working on making Biden fail.
> Don't they get it that if Biden fails. we all fail?
> In the middle of a fucking Pandemic they're pulling this shit?
> ...


Im not really one to bet, but I do think that it is one that I think if I did I would win by betting that we are not doomed as a nation.

McConnell and the Republicans are trying like hell to pull a TeaParty2.0, no question that it might somewhat work. But too many people have figured out their game, and 81 million of them is a bigger number than they can trick to vote for them again. 

I would be more worried about us failing (if Biden fails) if we didn't see this game in 2009 when they pulled the exact same shit on Obama. Also the dickheads that are funding them also don't want to lose all their money with a fully melted economy, they just like to keep us in a recession so they can vacuum up all the nation's wealth and then sell it back at a profit. 

Trump got lucky with the foreign nations helping tip the scales for him in 2016, and screwed the Republican party.
And if there is a full on insurrection, the Republicans may think it would benefit them, but it is not garanteed in the least. The 81 million people who did not want that have been playing nice. 

And we can see what happens when they really try to pull their racist insurrectionist shit in the real world.







Someone who said it better than I ever could (except maybe to point out that the white supremecists were the ones doing all the rioting in most the summer protests).


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Didn't I say that it "has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood" in what you quoted? Why are you trying to explain it to me? Anyone has a right to be an asshole in their own home, but the fact that they do it in their own home doesn't make them any less of an asshole.


You said the censorship technically has nothing to do with the first amendment, but the ability to censor has everything to do with the first amendment. 



PJ Diaz said:


> Lack of proactive unification and his inability to meet his adversaries half-way, in a "my way or the highway" sort of approach alienates everyone who has an alternate viewpoint. Same way that Trump alienated half the country. Shoe is just on a different foot now. Pendulum swung too far in both directions, and now we're spiraling off course to a point where those with opposing viewpoints can not engage in productive discourse.


So, he's alienating huge swaths of the US population because of something he's not doing? What are those things that he should be doing? Are they sort of "standard" things that other presidents do?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Lack of proactive unification and his inability to meet his adversaries half-way, in a "my way or the highway" sort of approach alienates everyone who has an alternate viewpoint. Same way that Trump alienated half the country. Shoe is just on a different foot now. Pendulum swung too far in both directions, and now we're spiraling off course to a point where those with opposing viewpoints can not engage in productive discourse.


And you base this on his speeches? The ones that he is constantly trying to reach out to the Republicans? Not in the bi-partisan infrastructure bill?

Just saying shit doesn't make it true.

The Democrats have stepped up and worked with the Republicans every single time they needed to get something done, only to have trolls try to rewrite history by pretending like it didn't happen, because they know their cult is lazy and will just nod along with the lying spam.

Opposing viewpoints are one thing. Flat out lying is not conducive to productive discourse. Which is what the Republicans and their trolls (even the ones cat fishing as the left) are doing with their selective history and cherry picked propaganda.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> You said the censorship technically has nothing to do with the first amendment, but the ability to censor has everything to do with the first amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's alienating huge swaths of the US population because of something he's not doing? What are those things that he should be doing? Are they sort of "standard" things that other presidents do?


You are warping my words regarding the 1A, but I think we both agree on that topic and you are just picking nits to do it.

As far as what he is/isn't doing, I'm fairly certain that one of his campaign promises was indeed to unify the country. He definitely promised it in his victory speech..









US election: Joe Biden vows to 'unify' country in victory speech


"This is the time to heal in America," the Democrat says in his first speech as president-elect.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Er3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Joe saved this country period i couldn't imagine another 4 years of trump...jeez


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I bet your mommy gives you gas money. No disrespect.


Yep...a snowflake


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 9, 2021)

The Biden administration created less jobs in the month of September than the amount of illegal migrants that it let through our southern border.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How do you take billions of dollars worth of military bases with you?
> 
> Damn FAUX news..
> 
> ...


thanks, bush


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Didn't I say that it "has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood" in what you quoted? Why are you trying to explain it to me? Anyone has a right to be an asshole in their own home, but the fact that they do it in their own home doesn't make them any less of an asshole.
> 
> 
> Lack of proactive unification and his inability to meet his adversaries half-way, in a "my way or the highway" sort of approach alienates everyone who has an alternate viewpoint. Same way that Trump alienated half the country. Shoe is just on a different foot now. Pendulum swung too far in both directions, and now we're spiraling off course to a point where those with opposing viewpoints can not engage in productive discourse.


You didnt list one thing

Joe bidens penis > your tiny penis


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The Biden administration created less jobs in the month of September than the amount of illegal migrants that it let through our southern border.


everyone and their mama is hiring right now, no one gives a shit


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks Joe......
Nearly all major airlines mandate COVID vaccine for employees 








Nearly all major airlines mandate COVID vaccine for employees


One union is warning that it could have repercussions for the holiday season.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5006436


LOL, might wanna try taking some of your own advice.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, might wanna try taking some of your own advice.


Coming from the one pushing the death cult troll lies, that seems like a whole lot of 'Pee-Wee Herman' trolling form you.


----------



## mooray (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are warping my words regarding the 1A, but I think we both agree on that topic and you are just picking nits to do it.
> 
> As far as what he is/isn't doing, I'm fairly certain that one of his campaign promises was indeed to unify the country. He definitely promised it in his victory speech..
> 
> ...


His quote was, "I pledge to be a president who seeks not to divide, but to unify ". Technically, he definitely didn't promise to unify the country in his victory speech....right?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Joe......
> Nearly all major airlines mandate COVID vaccine for employees
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5006452


good, keep the planes on the ground if the workers wont get vaccinated


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> good, keep the planes on the ground if the workers wont get vaccinated


lol it doesn't seem like it is going to be a issue.

https://apnews.com/article/business-health-coronavirus-pandemic-de26955d518a498c5ffb26160d9c623d



> DALLAS (AP) — United Airlines says more than 97% of its U.S.-based employees are fully vaccinated against COVID-19 now that there is less than a week before a deadline to get the shots or get fired.
> 
> The airline said Wednesday that the new figure does not include a “small number” of employees who are seeking a medical or religious exemption from vaccination.
> 
> ...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> James Michner wrote a novel called "Space" that follows (somewhat fictionalized) the development of the space program from ww2 up to the 80s...
> there is a character in the book named Leopold Strabismus, an unabashed con man who causes a world of problems to better himself...that is how i've viewed trump since day one, an unashamed grifter who steals from people so stupid they refuse to press charges against him...
> if they would have run Biden's dog that bites, i'd have voted for Major in a major way...
> but now that trump is out, the Democrats have an obligation to find a viable candidate before the shit hits the fan. they have to be ready to counter whatever shit the trumptards fling, whatever lies they tell, whatever sleight of hand they try to pull of at the political three card monty table. i've found that if you pin one of their hands to the table with a large knife, it becomes much easier to find the card....pin them down with the truth...and FORCE it down everyone's throat...like the medicine your mom made you take as a kid, it sucked, and you'd spit it out if you got the chance, but in the end, it made things better...


Trump


Fogdog said:


> right wing radicals are such a contradiction.
> 
> One moment beat a cop to death with a fire extinguisher, the next cry like a hormonal teenager over a well deserved snub.


So I'm a radical for pointing out the feckless dick sucking cunt is a cunt? Google WIllie Brown, you'll see how the feckless cunt got her start. Radical my ass.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> they should stay home away from the vaccinated...they don't belong in society without a vaccine during this pandemic


Why in the hell should someone who's already had the virus need a vaccine? You must not believe in science...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Why in the hell should someone who's already had the virus need a vaccine? You must not believe in science...


This is classic trolling.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Trump
> 
> 
> So I'm a radical for pointing out the feckless dick sucking cunt is a cunt? Google WIllie Brown, you'll see how the feckless cunt got her start. Radical my ass.


I can understand why you want to deny but it is a very radical thing to do -- beating a police officer unto death with a fire extinguisher because he was in the way when the mob wanted to kill Trump's political enemies.

Then you play the victim card because you are being called a white nationalist radical. A big fat wet snowflaky thing to do.

I'm just pointing out the contradiction. In one post you both play the perpetrator and the victim.

And now? You tried to slut shame our Vice President for something that your orange leader did many times, even on the night that his son with Melania was born. He paid for sex with a porn star that night. But you don't care about that, do you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This is classic trolling.


Just another piece of shit that will be gone in a few days.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Why in the hell should someone who's already had the virus need a vaccine? You must not believe in science...


There is no debate. 

If you work for an organization that mandates you being vaccinated as a condition of employment, then that's what you must do. Or quit. Or be fired. 
Maybe you can get a waiver if you claim special circumstances but if you want to argue over it? Won't work. 

This is not debatable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Why in the hell should someone who's already had the virus need a vaccine? You must not believe in science...


cdc says to get the vaccineeven if youve had covid and i trust them more than i do you, methigan


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Didn't I say that it "has nothing to do with the first amendment, which is often misunderstood" in what you quoted? Why are you trying to explain it to me? Anyone has a right to be an asshole in their own home, but the fact that they do it in their own home doesn't make them any less of an asshole.
> 
> 
> Lack of proactive unification and his inability to meet his adversaries half-way, in a "my way or the highway" sort of approach alienates everyone who has an alternate viewpoint. Same way that Trump alienated half the country. Shoe is just on a different foot now. Pendulum swung too far in both directions, and now we're spiraling off course to a point where those with opposing viewpoints can not engage in productive discourse.


i'm not gay, and don't say things like this often, but you are just fucking precious...can we put you in a bell jar and keep you for further study?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The Biden administration created less jobs in the month of September than the amount of illegal migrants that it let through our southern border.


who the fuck else is going to do the work? lazy ass fucking Americans that have NEVER done it? do you not see the fucking help wanted signs in practically every window of every store? Millenials and generation Z are both fucking useless, with a few exceptions...either ignorant redneck fucks, or entitled "Woke" radicalized college students who love the power cancel culture gives them...so you go ahead and shut down the borders tight...then see how fucking long it takes you to get tokens for the glory hole movie booths at the back of the dirty bookstore...which is where i assume you hang out....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Why in the hell should someone who's already had the virus need a vaccine? You must not believe in science...


you should read more science...having previously contracted covid does not give you life long immunity...smh


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> cdc says to get the vaccineeven if youve had covid and i trust them more than i do you, methigan


True, that. 

No point in arguing. Tell the authoritarian follower that he has to get vaccinated. He will get vaccinated. Because he's authoritarian. He can grumble all he wants after he's vaccinated.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The Biden administration created less jobs in the month of September than the amount of illegal migrants that it let through our southern border.


logic fail. 


*The Half Truth*_ (also Card Stacking, Stacking the Deck, Incomplete Information): A corrupt argument from logos, the fallacy of consciously selecting, collecting and sharing only that evidence that supports one's own standpoint, telling the strict truth but deliberately minimizing or omitting important key details in order to falsify the larger picture and support a false conclusion.(E.g. “The truth is that Bangladesh is one of the world's fastest-growing countries and can boast of a young, ambitious and hard-working population, a family-positive culture, a delightful, warm climate of tropical beaches and swaying palms where it never snows, low cost medical and dental care, a vibrant faith tradition and a multitude of places of worship, an exquisite, world-class spicy local curry cuisine and a swinging entertainment scene. Taken together, all these solid facts clearly prove that Bangladesh is one of the world’s most desirable places for young families to live, work and raise a family.”) See also, Confirmation Bias._

perhaps I would change my mind if you would help me understand you better by answering a very simple question.

Were the people who mobbed the Capitol building patriots or seditious white terrorists?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Yep...a snowflake


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2021)

pinner420 said:


>


Your making a point?

What is it?

That Biden actually had a grandfather?

See if you can get my point






Do/did you get it?

Ok, it's this

Trump is an insulting/crude/unfeeling sack of shit & a liar & a fucking traitor.

Dispute/debate that

Please, go right ahead


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2021)

Watch this
I agree with Eugene Robinson & Fiona Hill wholeheartedly
And according to recent polls the majority of Republicans don't seem to mind.
Figure that the fuck out


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 9, 2021)

It's nice to not have to deal with Trump's daily cry for attention


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah withdrawing us from afganistan was so war mungery


I didn't know Serbia was in Afghanistan. He had the "UN" bomb the fk out of them and then "apologizer's " years later. Ask any Serb if Biden would last long in Serbia without a large security detail.
I'd give him 12 hrs- tops. Serbs are mean fkers.

But he did get a road named after his son......
"Biden will travel to Kosovo on Wednesday, where the government recently announced it would be naming a road after his son Beau"-


"In March 1999, NATO launched an air strike campaign against Serbia and Montenegro to force Serbian forces to withdraw from Kosovo. According to the official data of the Serbian authorities, between 1200 and 2500 people were killed by NATO bombs.
A US senator at the time, Biden was a strong advocate for the 1999 NATO bombing. He once said that his work to end the Yugoslav wars was one of the “proudest moments” of his long political career."









Biden Offers Condolences for Victims of NATO Bombing


US Vice-President Joseph Biden offered condolences to the families of 1999 NATO bombing victims and urged Serbia and Kosovo to resolve open issues during a visit to Belgrade.




balkaninsight.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's nice to not have to deal with Trump's daily cry for attention


It’s still there but no one with a speck of brain matter cares except for the comedic effect.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

pinner420 said:


>


lol 'Real Grandma's Kitchen', sound like totally not a click bait edited troll fest.

lmao really that is what bothers you, him explaining that people didn't understand the reasons to put gas stations around when there were not many cars nationwide and how that helped the auto industry to take off?

How dastardly. 

I really don't get why you think that video was some kind of burn on him. It must really suck to have to work so hard to troll someone and still have nothing.

Here is the full video if you ever actually take in your own information and come to your own conclusions instead of having 'Real Grandma's' chew up your news and tell you what to think about it.








rollupreader said:


> Trump
> 
> 
> So I'm a radical for pointing out the feckless dick sucking cunt is a cunt? Google WIllie Brown, you'll see how the feckless cunt got her start. Radical my ass.


You really are off the deep end if you are what you say. If you are not just cat fishing us like all the other paid propaganda sock puppet trolls, I really hope that you wake up to the attack that we are all under online and realize that as an American we are not enemies. And anything that you think is a reason to hate your fellow American is the result of decades of hateful brainwashing.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> I didn't know Serbia was in Afghanistan. He had the "UN" bomb the fk out of them and then "apologizer's " years later. Ask any Serb if Biden would last long in Serbia without a large security detail.
> I'd give him 12 hrs- tops. Serbs are mean fkers.
> 
> But he did get a road named after his son......
> ...


Sorry not up on the facts but didn’t the Serbs displace over a million people by invading Kosovo? I’m sure they do hate him but most do hate their enemy. Did Biden order, or just back the bombings along with every other participating NATO country?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> you should read more science...having previously contracted covid does not give you life long immunity...smh


I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab. Keep shaking your head...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab. Keep shaking your head...


Are you a doctor that you know the difference between death cult spam propaganda that uses pre-peer reviewed false credibility to trick people into thinking that they are reading something well thought out and not bullshit, and actual research that is peer reviewed?

Because you are not correct, the vaccine is more effective at keeping you out of the hospital due to the Corona virus than getting sick with it. The people who are trying to trick you into being one of their death cult are lying to you when they say otherwise.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> There is no debate.
> 
> If you work for an organization that mandates you being vaccinated as a condition of employment, then that's what you must do. Or quit. Or be fired.
> Maybe you can get a waiver if you claim special circumstances but if you want to argue over it? Won't work.
> ...


I'm not debating what policies are. I'm saying you're better protected from having the virus vs the shot. So why risk side effects of a vaccine, when it's not needed at least for some time.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who the fuck else is going to do the work? lazy ass fucking Americans that have NEVER done it? do you not see the fucking help wanted signs in practically every window of every store? Millenials and generation Z are both fucking useless, with a few exceptions...either ignorant redneck fucks, or entitled "Woke" radicalized college students who love the power cancel culture gives them...so you go ahead and shut down the borders tight...then see how fucking long it takes you to get tokens for the glory hole movie booths at the back of the dirty bookstore...which is where i assume you hang out....


Shutting the borders down is what we need. I like legal immigrants. There is a process...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not debating what policies are. I'm saying you're better protected from having the virus vs the shot. So why risk side effects of a vaccine, when it's not needed at least for some time.


You are also wrong.



rollupreader said:


> Shutting the borders down is what we need. I like legal immigrants. There is a process...


So we shouldn't be able to go to Canada to see a local hockey game without government permission because it happens to be across a border?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You are also wrong.
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't be able to go to Canada to see a local hockey game without government permission because it happens to be across a border?


That would be nice. I could finally go see my buddies . Unfortunately we do need permission .


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab. Keep shaking your head...


Could you please use citation I’m very curious to read what you’ve read. What about those who have never been proven to have had it? I see there are lots of “well I’ve had it (I think) so don’t need the shot”.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Could you please use citation I’m very curious to read what you’ve read. What about those who have never been proven to have had it? I see there are lots of “well I’ve had it (I think) so don’t need the shot”.


How do you 'prove' Covid 19? The test are easily manipulated. Why don't they do culture test like any other infection?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> How do you 'prove' Covid 19? The test are easily manipulated. Why don't they do culture test like any other infection?


Like, right on man, how can you really know anything, like, maybe we are really just in a dream man.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh wait...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab. Keep shaking your head...


I don’t know why doctors spend all that time and money going to medical school when all they have to do is “read the science”.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh wait...
> View attachment 5006771


Yes they would work as good as a mask at stopping the virus. Do you have any education at all?


----------



## Er3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Take this anyway you like but my brother lives in the uk and I know that the rest of the so called civilized world(got money) view Trump as the obnoxious idiot he is. Damn near got us dragged into a war with China we probably couldn't win. This country wouldn't survive another republican president right now. In my lifetime I've watched republican president fuck shit up it takes a 2 term dem to fix it. Hell my first vote was for Regan but I was on basic training and he was head of the chain of command.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yes they would work as good as a mask at stopping the virus.


You are saying that a microscope, that is not used to stop transmission of bodily fluids spraying from someone's mouth, is as effective as a mask that is designed to do just that, and has been shown with actual replicable results in large scale studies to keep people safer during this very dangerous pandemic?

You are mistaken about them being as good as one another in stopping the virus. Because one is for looking at very small objects, and one is a mask. Maybe there is some weird round about troll of a argument that a microscope helps the scientists (not the troll ones that rant about Demon Sperm or end times, but real actual doctors that are not trying to scam people into being one of their death cult) understand what it is that they are fighting, but in actual day to day transmission, no you are wrong.



Three Berries said:


> Do you have any education at all or is it all?


Is it all what?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yes they would work as good as a mask at stopping the virus. Do you have any education at all?


Another "projection " post


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You are saying that a microscope, that is not used to stop transmission of bodily fluids spraying from someone's mouth, is as effective as a mask that is designed to do just that, and has been shown with actual replicable results in large scale studies to keep people safer during this very dangerous pandemic?
> 
> You are mistaken about them being as good as one another in stopping the virus. Because one is for looking at very small objects, and one is a mask. Maybe there is some weird round about troll of a argument that a microscope helps the scientists (not the troll ones that rant about Demon Sperm or end times, but real actual doctors that are not trying to scam people into being one of their death cult) understand what it is that they are fighting, but in actual day to day transmission, no you are wrong.
> 
> Is it all what?


Don’t forget the incubators.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> How do you 'prove' Covid 19? The test are easily manipulated. Why don't they do culture test like any other infection?


Well thanks for that insightful response to a question that was directed at another member. So you have no citation either, just feels? So yes I get it now, no proof because it’s all a lie, everything is a lie, and the end game is ????? World domination caused by mask wearing and vaccine microchip tracking? Please explain to me what the end game is and who is behind this world plot? Im thinking aliens .


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^^^ I just started watching X-Files again and things are becoming way clearer now.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^^^^ The truth is out there!!!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

Fox Mulder, Fox Network…… see!!!! ! This shit is getting real!!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> ^^^^^^ The truth is out there!!!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Did Mulder bone Scully? Wait don’t tell me!!! Only 15 more seasons to go ! Just to get this back on topic, yes Jim there is no comparison between the two men, actually one is not even a man in the true sense, can’t be a man and a slimy phlegm coated piece of cheeseburger poo at the same time, just can’t!!!


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Could you please use citation I’m very curious to read what you’ve read. What about those who have never been proven to have had it? I see there are lots of “well I’ve had it (I think) so don’t need the shot”.


No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Did Mulder bone Scully? Wait don’t tell me!!! Only 15 more seasons to go ! Just to get this back on topic, yes Jim there is no comparison between the two men, actually one is not even a man in the true sense, can’t be a man and a slimy phlegm coated piece of cheeseburger poo at the same time, just can’t!!!


It’s amazing that show still holds up all these years later.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.


Ok then, no citation? Thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.


I think I’ll rely on the research done by scientists and doctors instead of the research done by a trumptard, but thanks for sharing your resurch.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.


Say stupid shit demand to be proven wrong
Kinda like saying you are a patriot while carrying a confederate flag and attacking our constitution


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5006791View attachment 5006792


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.




Or at least pretending like one type of disease response in the body means that a different disease like the Covid-19 virus is going to be the same, is such a stretch that it is essentially a lie.

And vaccines are lasting longer than 6 months, and guess what, hundreds of millions of people who have gotten them have had virtually no major side effects from them because they are extremely safe and effective.

Are you going to stop being a troll and start being a real person, or are you going to just continue to be indistinguishable from all the other paid propaganda sock puppet trolls?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ok then, no citation? Thanks for clarifying!!!


Here's the first one that came up on my search. Published in Feb 2021, that states at least 8 months. Long term studies obviously aren't available for covid. But plenty of studies out there that show decades and bone marrow involvement. FACTS.









How Long Does Immunity Last After COVID-19? What We Know


Here’s what we currently know about how long people may be immune after they recover from COVID-19 or get the vaccine.




www.healthline.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Here's the first one that came up on my search. Published in Feb 2021, that states at least 8 months. Long term studies obviously aren't available for covid. But plenty of studies out there that show decades and bone marrow involvement. FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN and COULD last up to 8 months. I prefer to stay healthy and am Moderna vaxed x 2. Should a hospital stay be necessary I would prefer to be taken care of by health care pros who are vaxed rather than a brainwashed MAGAt. My bad.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

But


Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5006824View attachment 5006823


But Joe admits he had The vax rather than get the vax and speak out against the vax like the orange cowardly bone spur guy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's nice to not have to deal with Trump's daily cry for attention


Really?
I still pretty much wake up in the morning & read/hear something that blathering idiot said/did the day before.
No more Tweets at least, that is some relief but that fucker is never going to go away until he's six feet under.
In Iowa yesterday for example in excess of 10,000 Trump supporters showed up to adulate him.
His poll numbers in Iowa are his BEST EVER in fucking history!!!






Nope, he's still cying & his hordes are still screaming & the GOP is still sucking his dick


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

U.S. Naval Institute

@NavalInstitute

If you had extra change in your pocket this past week, you could have bought two aircraft carriers. The Navy sold the USS John F. Kennedy and USS Kitty Hawk for the low, low price of 1 cent each (aircraft not included). The decommissioned carriers were bought by a scrap company.



https:_//_twitter.com/NavalInstitute/status/1446295261056315408


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab.


so then surely the cdc says to get covid instead of the vaccine then, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Sorry not up on the facts but didn’t the Serbs displace over a million people by invading Kosovo? I’m sure they do hate him but most do hate their enemy. Did Biden order, or just back the bombings along with every other participating NATO country?


Fuck the Serbs


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not debating what policies are. I'm saying you're better protected from having the virus vs the shot. So why risk side effects of a vaccine, when it's not needed at least for some time.


the side effects of covid have been 800,000 deaths and millions of long haul cases. no such morbid side effects from the vaccine though, methigan


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> didnt you guys riot at the capitol and smear your shit on the walls and try to kill mike pence and install trump as a fascist dictator


yes he was the guy behind the Pence Noose..cowboy hat wrapped in Trump flag/baby blanket.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck the Serbs


nice that dudes a madman

how do you make YOUR irish covfefe?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Shutting the borders down is what we need. I like legal immigrants. There is a process...


You dont even have a job methigan, you sell grams at the nursing home


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Shutting the borders down is what we need. I like legal immigrants. There is a process...


why do we need to shut the borders down? do you think for one minute that there are enough legal immigrants to hoe all the sugar beets in Mn.?
to pick all the peaches in Ga.?
read this, and think about it for at least an hour...don't just come back and tell me what you "like"...come back and tell me how we're supposed to feed ourselves without them....
https://www.fwd.us/news/immigrant-farmworkers-and-americas-food-production-5-things-to-know/


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.

He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You dont even have a job methigan, you sell grams at the nursing home


they deliver weed in Boulder and Denver now..those guys get all the good shit first..maybe he could do that since he has a contact list.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-and-his-minions-have-been-successfully-contaminated-every-aspect-of-life-in-the-united-states/View attachment 5004421


Headline says everything.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.
> 
> He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


really? tell me more..left you a Halloween scary below.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, go do some more research. Viruses have lead to immunity for decades and end up in bone marrow. Those are studies that involved decades. I'll rely on that other than KNOWING that vaccines aren't lasting 6 months. FACT.


did you make your sickly wife get covid


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.
> 
> He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


When was the last American POTUS been able to stop a Russian pipeline with sanctions? The rest of your garbage is bullshit too.

Your mangling of history is on par for the weak as shit trolling you do here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've read the science. It's better/longer protection than any jab. Keep shaking your head...


https://www.aljazeera.com/features/2021/9/14/which-offers-the-best-protection-a-covid-infection-or-vaccines

https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0806-vaccination-protection.html

https://www.cancer.gov/news-events/cancer-currents-blog/2021/covid-19-antibodies-nci-seronet

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/hybrid-immunity-people-covid-still-get-vaccinated-rcna1974

You're WRONG on every front...where did you read this "science"? the back of a matchbook? or was it on an official trumptard site? both have about the same level of reliability...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Headline says everything.


I like Rawstory's clickbait titles, they really cut to the chase.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.
> 
> He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


On the upside the orange messiah (ask nut bag Paula White) hasn't gotten us laughed out of the U.N. (cuz he can't).


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> He did what had to be done and beat Trump. At the end of the day he is a war mungery politician with blood on his hands. I don't think he would last many minutes on the streets of Serbia for eg. He didn't need to be anything special, just had to do what he did, and lets hope the US gets to choose between two good candidates next election.


Joe Biden spent 40 years in the Senate and 8 as a Vice President; Misinformation and Disinformation are insidious..Media Sensational.

Please keep in mind I supported Bernie Sanders until very the end and he had the most money while Joe Biden was flat broke.

I know this country and when it comes down to it..it's much easier to swallow a Delaware WASP than a New York Jew.

We just don't riot at the Capitol when not getting our choice.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Here's your orange heroes "spiritual advisor" on full display. Very impressive! She deserves another private jet just for sucking a fascists ass.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> really? tell me more..left you a Halloween scary below.


"Something all Americans should be ashamed of." But oh no, not Trumpers. The patriots.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> did you make your sickly wife get covid


people are beating up nurses and killed a pharmacist for giving vaxx without the permission of MAN..UGH!









Anti-vaxxer killed brother and sister-in-law for ‘killing people’ with the Covid shot


Mr Burnham told their mother he believed the government was poisoning people with vaccines




www.independent.co.uk





they're coming to a head like pus out of putrid wounds of Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Here's the first one that came up on my search. Published in Feb 2021, that states at least 8 months. Long term studies obviously aren't available for covid. But plenty of studies out there that show decades and bone marrow involvement. FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i read your link...the whole link...i didn't stop halfway through, after it said what i wanted to hear. If it turns out they're right, and having covid gives you good long lasting protection, that's awesome....but it still requires you to get covid to get that protection, during which time, you are an incubator for new variants, and a spreader to everyone around you...doesn't it make sense to get vaccinated to avoid that to begin with? instead of gambling that you're young and strong enough to survive an infection?

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-diseases/coronavirus/coronavirus-and-covid-19-younger-adults-are-at-risk-too

right now, as far as ANYONE knows, the best protection is a combination of being vaccinated and having had covid...since you are a gambler, go for it...i'll sit here with my two shots and watch you roll the dice


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i read your link...the whole link...i didn't stop halfway through, after it said what i wanted to hear. If it turns out they're right, and having covid gives you good long lasting protection, that's awesome....but it still requires you to get covid to get that protection, during which time, you are an incubator for new variants, and a spreader to everyone around you...doesn't it make sense to get vaccinated to avoid that to begin with? instead of gambling that you're young and strong enough to survive an infection?
> 
> https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-diseases/coronavirus/coronavirus-and-covid-19-younger-adults-are-at-risk-too
> 
> right now, as far as ANYONE knows, the best protection is a combination of being vaccinated and having had covid...since you are a gambler, go for it...i'll sit here with my two shots and watch you roll the dice


you also run the risk of Long Covid + I know of those who've not vaxxed and had Covid more than once..so how's that possible?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> On the upside the orange messiah (ask nut bag Paula White) hasn't gotten us laughed out of the U.N. (cuz he can't).


The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


Is there not a item on the Russian propaganda wishlist that you don't push?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


why dont you go get your guns and kick them out then. go re-invade afghanistan while youre at it too


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.
> 
> He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


maybe this is the one that will sink ole joey b, time will tell

i know i cant sit down in a blue collar diner without hearing all the chatter about the nord stream 2 pipeline


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


Looked to me like orange-aid was trying To impress them. But since he came off as the true idiot that he is you might as well blame the U.N. Especially since you got nothing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Econ 101


Maybe you should have gotten past remedial freshman economics before having ridiculous opinions.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


your talking points are verbatim FOX..do you have any of your own?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe this is the one that will sink ole joey b, time will tell
> 
> i know i cant sit down in a blue collar diner without hearing all the chatter about the nord stream 2 pipeline


go over the mountains first to Boebert's place..thank god for the mountains.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Since he came into office, Joe Biden has made horrible foreign policy decisions.
> 
> He’s given strength to Russia with his decision on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, giving them a hold over the EU and hurting our own energy position in the world. He managed to offend France so deeply they pulled their ambassador — and he didn’t even know what was going on, according to his climate czar, John Kerry. His worst disaster so far — Afghanistan — cost 13 American service members and at least 170 Afghans their lives. He left Americans and Afghan allies there and lied that he would keep troops there to save them. They’re still there and he’s off on vacation in Delaware, not a care in the world.


This is genius. You have a great team!

Salon: Mike Lindell's new genius plan: Knock on your door and ask whether you.








Mike Lindell's new genius plan: Knock on your door and ask whether you


The pillow maven's last-ditch effort centers around sending out canvassers to neighborhoods across the nation




www.salon.com


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5006824View attachment 5006823


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> people are beating up nurses and killed a pharmacist for giving vaxx


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


really? do you believe that horseshit?....can you please define "globalist" for me? because that's a term economist and sociologist use for world spanning trends and traits...you are apparently using it as a derogatory term for people who would like one world government....which you know what? you do NOT have to worry about, there is no fucking way there's ever going to be a one world government in our lives, our kid's lives, or even their kid's lives...we aren't even close to mature enough for that to happen....and good fucking thing, too...can you imagine everyone, everywhere having enough to eat, good medical care, a good education, without capitalist fuckery keeping half the world in poverty? can you even imagine kids in Africa not having to worry about their parents getting killed in ethnic purges? i mean, what do they expect?...being different than their neighbors, they're just asking for it...
and as far as Marxism goes...it's already a failed experiment, and there are NO Marxist governments anywhere in the world. modern "communism" is not marxism, it's a diluted derivative of marxism, socialism, and capitalism...
if you're going to throw those words around, learn what they mean, and how they apply, or don't apply...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do we need to shut the borders down? do you think for one minute that there are enough legal immigrants to hoe all the sugar beets in Mn.?
> to pick all the peaches in Ga.?
> read this, and think about it for at least an hour...don't just come back and tell me what you "like"...come back and tell me how we're supposed to feed ourselves without them....
> https://www.fwd.us/news/immigrant-farmworkers-and-americas-food-production-5-things-to-know/


To stop anyone from coming in illegally. I'm not against immigration, I am against illegals crossing and bringing drugs, human trafficking etc.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/features/2021/9/14/which-offers-the-best-protection-a-covid-infection-or-vaccines
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0806-vaccination-protection.html
> 
> ...


I'm not wrong. There are no long term studies and to date, previous infection is more effective for longer than a vaccine...


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you please define "globalist" for me?


Hey Roger, wha da fuck?
Everyone knows dat!
They're all JEWS!!!!!
Globalist = Jew
Now ya know (say thanks  )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> To stop anyone from coming in illegally. I'm not against immigration, I am against illegals crossing and bringing drugs, human trafficking etc.


the people who bring drugs and practice human trafficing aren't crossing borders in the middle of the night, they're flying in on commercial flights, doing their business, and then flying home...the people crossing the borders in the night are the ones picking cucumbers and pecans...can you really be this ignorant and naive?...or are you just another racist isolationist whose afraid to meet anyone who doesn't look, act, smell, and think just like you?...¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not wrong. There are no long term studies and to date, previous infection is more effective for longer than a vaccine...


isn't it funny how you use that "there are no long term studies" argument to try to prove diametrically opposed view points?...shit don't work both ways


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> To stop anyone from coming in illegally. I'm not against immigration, I am against illegals crossing and bringing drugs, human trafficking etc.


I sent a letter to the headquarters of the KKK and Ronna McDaniels replied back asking for money so she could make Amerika Great Again..


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't it funny how you use that "there are no long term studies" argument to try to prove diametrically opposed view points?...shit don't work both ways


I saw this interview with a dying 31 years old male and when asked he said the reason he didn't get vaccinated was he "felt it was was too new & I thought I'd wait a year or two"
He wanted to wait & see while people are dropping dead now?
Oh well


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't it funny how you use that "there are no long term studies" argument to try to prove diametrically opposed view points?...shit don't work both ways


No long term covid studies to support either side, plenty of studies that support long term immunities from other viruses. And the preliminary studies support that having covid is better than a vaccine in the short or intermediate term. That's not both ways, that's factual information.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the people who bring drugs and practice human trafficing aren't crossing borders in the middle of the night, they're flying in on commercial flights, doing their business, and then flying home...the people crossing the borders in the night are the ones picking cucumbers and pecans...can you really be this ignorant and naive?...or are you just another racist isolationist whose afraid to meet anyone who doesn't look, act, smell, and think just like you?...¿


PS the cartels that are putting fentanyl in percocets have found their way to FoCo..just talking to my primary she was renewing RXs and we got on the subject..she told me there have been deaths from it recently right here in my Rightie laden town  

the moral of the story: don't buy what you think are Percocets on the street.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the people who bring drugs and practice human trafficing aren't crossing borders in the middle of the night, they're flying in on commercial flights, doing their business, and then flying home...the people crossing the borders in the night are the ones picking cucumbers and pecans...can you really be this ignorant and naive?...or are you just another racist isolationist whose afraid to meet anyone who doesn't look, act, smell, and think just like you?...¿


You know this how? Are you a drug smuggler? Ever heard of tunnels? You seem to know everything about everything when it comes to supporting your view point?


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

So you're saying that walls are stupid..?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not wrong. There are no long term studies and to date, previous infection is more effective for longer than a vaccine...


In an earlier post you definitively claimed the immunity you acquired through negligence was better than that gained through vaccination. You contradict yourself in this post. The thing about lying is you must keep track of them to keep from sounding like an over confident know-nothing. 

Not to mention that the idea Trump's white nationalists are pushing -- it's better to run the risk of long haul Covid than to avoid the risk altogether by getting vaccinated -- on it's face is stupid. Not only is it stupid but evidence proves the assertion false. 

So, maybe I'm being unfair in assuming you are an idiot. Maybe I just don't understand you and am unfairly thinking you are a raving lunatic. So, to better understand you, I'd appreciate if you could answer a question.

Were the perpetrators of the attack on Congress on Jan 6 patriots or violent white nationalist terrorists?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You seem to know everything about everything when it comes to supporting your view point?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Shutting the borders down is what we need. I like legal immigrants. There is a process...


they are all legal immigrants...some just haven't finished the paperwork yet


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


this would be a good time to be in the armed security industry..or get a off duty cop in uniform..you just call your City Hall to arrange a detail for those of you with real businesses here. And he WAS a security guard. you need armed security now.

these Righties..jesus god almighty!

they're not going to stop until we beat them back under their rocks again.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No long term covid studies to support either side, plenty of studies that support long term immunities from other viruses. And the preliminary studies support that having covid is better than a vaccine in the short or intermediate term. That's not both ways, that's factual information.


Did you get vaccinated?
Or have you had it?
I had the virus & then I got a shot of the J&J just in case.
And I'll get the booster & if necessary I'll get another & another & another (I like drugs  )
I ain't fucking around with this shit
Once is definitly enough


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not against immigration, I am against illegals


ok then we'll give them all amnesty. problem solved.

right, racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> having covid is better than a vaccine


does the cdc agree with you on this or no


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You seem to know everything about everything when it comes to supporting your view point?


Since when was knowledge a bad thing?

Rhetorical question, we know that Republicans departed from that a long time ago. 

Say, as long as we are on the subject of knowlege, I'd appreciate some context for your posts to help me understand them. 

Were the people who mobbed the Capitol Building on Jan 6 trying to save democracy or were they trying to overturn the results of a perfectly run election and kill Trump's political enemies?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not debating what policies are. I'm saying you're better protected from having the virus vs the shot. So why risk side effects of a vaccine, when it's not needed at least for some time.


In other posts you claim there is not enough information from long term studies to make the claim you make here.

If you are going to lie to me, please try to be consistent. 

Or maybe you are making sense and I need to understand you better. To help me better understand you, I'd like to know your opinion about what happened on Jan 6 in DC. On Jan 6, about a thousand people forced their way into the Capitol Building with zip ties, guns, knives and spears. One guy even beat a cop unto death with a fire extinguisher while an onlooker holding a blue lives matter flag was cheering him on. My question to you is:

Were those people patriots defending democracy or violent anti-democratic fascists?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

*Tennessee doctors who spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation could lose their licenses*









Tennessee doctors who spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation could lose their licenses


At least 24 coronavirus-related complaints have been lodged against Tennessee practitioners so far in 2021.




www.wrcbtv.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

We're all f*cked.....
*CDC director says the Covid pandemic’s end date depends on human behavior*








CDC director says the Covid pandemic's end date depends on human behavior


CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky says ending the Covid pandemic comes down to human behavior, which "hasn't served us very well" so far.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> In other posts you claim there is not enough information from long term studies to make the claim you make here.
> 
> If you are going to lie to me, please try to be consistent.
> 
> ...


I don't paint them all with one brush. They all were trespassing. What guns and knives? If this were a true insurrection, they'd have all had guns/knives, etc. You know 99 percent of those folks own guns. I don't think all of them were fascists, but I'm sure there were many patriots there. Do you have any video of this beating? I don't think so... But feel free to share.


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

I gave him a chance I mean really I wanted him just to run the country and not change too much but now after several stupid things and this insane 3.5 trillion spending where he wants to snoop in our bank accounts I realize he is just as big of pos as the gov of California. He really fucked up the country with his paying people to sit on their ass and forcing landlords to allow people to live for free even if they could pay. I had a couple shipments from Home Depot and they are a couple weeks late and nobody can say when because nobody wants to work. This is coming directly from several people and one of the drivers.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't paint them all with one brush. They all were trespassing. What guns and knives? If this were a true insurrection, they'd have all had guns/knives, etc. You know 99 percent of those folks own guns. I don't think all of them were fascists, but I'm sure there were many patriots there. Do you have any video of this beating? I don't think so... But feel free to share.


Patriots were the ones defending the Capitol....the traitors and insurrectionists that seized the Capitol should receive long prison sentences. Lock them up!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> We're all f*cked.....
> *CDC director says the Covid pandemic’s end date depends on human behavior*
> 
> 
> ...


She's simply stating the truth. In all it's ugly glory.

_"With only about 55% of the U.S. population fully vaccinated and some additional protection among people who have been recently infected, there is not enough immunity to fight off the more contagious delta variant."_

It's going to be with us and then flare back up whenever and wherever unvaccinated people gather. Bars, restaurants, theaters, grocery stores, you name it. 

I'm guessing it becomes a major cause of death among the elderly next year. Remember when elderly Republicans were saying they would sacrifice their lives to Covid for the good of the nation? Perhaps one should beware of what they wish for.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I gave him a chance I mean really I wanted him just to run the country and not change too much but now after several stupid things and this insane 3.5 trillion spending where he wants to snoop in our bank accounts I realize he is just as big of pos as the gov of California. He really fucked up the country with his paying people to sit on their ass and forcing landlords to allow people to live for free even if they could pay. I had a couple shipments from Home Depot and they are a couple weeks late and nobody can say when because nobody wants to work. This is coming directly from several people and one of the drivers.


Trumps 2017 Tax Cut for the Wealthy was $7.7 Trillion* UNPAID* for with working class families receiving a raise (i guess you were good with this).

Bidens Build Back Better Agenda at $3.5T is *fully paid* for.

when you say 'snoop in our bank accounts' what do you mean..do you have something to hide?

as far a noone wanting to work?..we want a cut in..no more boss make 100x workers..and you're right WE ARE DOING THIS FOR BETTER WAGES.

you're going to just sit on your ass and wait until you pay us more or you can go down to the docks and unload those containers yourself!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I gave him a chance I mean really I wanted him just to run the country and not change too much but now after several stupid things and this insane 3.5 trillion spending where he wants to snoop in our bank accounts I realize he is just as big of pos as the gov of California. He really fucked up the country with his paying people to sit on their ass and forcing landlords to allow people to live for free even if they could pay. I had a couple shipments from Home Depot and they are a couple weeks late and nobody can say when because nobody wants to work. This is coming directly from several people and one of the drivers.


Keep Cali Great!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No long term covid studies to support either side, plenty of studies that support long term immunities from other viruses. And the preliminary studies support that having covid is better than a vaccine in the short or intermediate term. That's not both ways, that's factual information.


then why have i read the direct opposite in several places...places like the cdc website, johnshopkins website, the ama website....


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Let's do this!!
> View attachment 5006951



You like paying more for everything and having every aspect of your life dictated to you? The guys a pos and turned first the city of SF then CA into a mess. I don’t care what side runs the state but Newsom is an elitist asshole and career politician. There’s much better people out there than that!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You know this how? Are you a drug smuggler? Ever heard of tunnels? You seem to know everything about everything when it comes to supporting your view point?


that's because i look into things before i start running my fucking mouth...i don't like to be proven a moron, so i do a fair amount of reading, from different sources, and draw my own conclusions from the information i get...you might try that, instead of parroting back trump website bullshit


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't paint them all with one brush. They all were trespassing. What guns and knives? If this were a true insurrection, they'd have all had guns/knives, etc. You know 99 percent of those folks own guns. I don't think all of them were fascists, but I'm sure there were many patriots there. Do you have any video of this beating? I don't think so... But feel free to share.


Thanks. For the background information. 

I'm not going to debate the facts with a white nationalist terrorist. Of course, you can't say you are. But your answer says it all.


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Trumps 2017 Tax Cut for the Wealthy was $7.7 Trillion UNPAID for.
> 
> Bidens Agenda at $3.5T is fully paid for.
> 
> ...



You really don’t know about the $600 thing? That’s where he wants every $600 that comes in or out of your account documented and sent to the IRS. It’s insane! The reason they are trying to do that is because they are looking for money to pay for all these bullshit social programs in the bill.


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5006953



Why not tell me what he has done for CA? And don’t say some BS about saving our lives during the pandemic because that isn’t something that can be proven one way or another.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You like paying more for everything and having every aspect of your life dictated to you? The guys a pos and turned first the city of SF then CA into a mess. I don’t care what side runs the state but Newsom is an elitist asshole and career politician. There’s much better people out there than that!


If so, then name them.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why have i read the direct opposite in several places...places like the cdc website, johnshopkins website, the ama website....


Isn't the AMA the one that recommends no longer putting the sex of a child on a birth certificate. CDC and the AMA are too political nowadays. Since we're talking medical experts and such, what do you think about Dr Fauci's opinion? The dude that's contradicted himself several times and wears a mask when he knows he's on camera? The dude denies paying for funding for gain of function in the Wuhan lab. Lied to congress? I don't trust any of these bureaucrats.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> If so, then name them.


Elitist like having dinner unmasked, keeping his kids in private schools while he shuts down the entire state? I'd call that elitist...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Why not tell me what he has done for CA? And don’t say some BS about saving our lives during the pandemic because that isn’t something that can be proven one way or another.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Elitist like having dinner unmasked, keeping his kids in private schools while he shuts down the entire state? I'd call that elitist...


Newsome saved California........Newsome 2022!!
Lets get the voting started


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You like paying more for everything and having every aspect of your life dictated to you? The guys a pos and turned first the city of SF then CA into a mess. I don’t care what side runs the state but Newsom is an elitist asshole and career politician. There’s much better people out there than that!


We don't have a right to cheap things in a capitalist economy.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You really don’t know about the $600 thing? That’s where he wants every $600 that comes in or out of your account documented and sent to the IRS. It’s insane! The reason they are trying to do that is because they are looking for money to pay for all these bullshit social programs in the bill.


i remember the $600 thing..i was a recipient of it when instituted during Donald Trumps Administration. Paid every month of rent unfortunately it ended rather abruptly and i didn't have money for 8 weeks because that FVCKER signed another Bill one day late.

That's incorrect..$600 is tax free..so is the $300..so is the $1400 (but Rightie wanted to tax it- we overrode them) so is the 1st $10k on your tax return so is your Unemployment but if you go to another social safety net while receiving this money like SNAP..you're right..they won't let you. During the time that i received extra money i didn't have SNAP because i wouldn't qualify..that's double dipping..you don't mean you were trying to double dip were you?

your post is mostly projection of stuff you want to get away with ie. fraud the government.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't paint them all with one brush. They all were trespassing. What guns and knives? If this were a true insurrection, they'd have all had guns/knives, etc. You know 99 percent of those folks own guns. I don't think all of them were fascists, but I'm sure there were many patriots there. Do you have any video of this beating? I don't think so... But feel free to share.


video....? seriously?...the corpse of the cop with fire extinguisher sized dents in his skull, lying next to a bloody fire extinguisher..with a FASCIST FUCKING MURDERER COVERED IN HIS BLOOD STANDING OVER BOTH isn't enough proof for you, you foul fuck? 
what will you say next?...that imigrants aren't really human, so it's ok to beat them with whips from horseback? 
the only patriots in that building that day wore capital police uniforms, and fought to uphold the laws of our country, while seditious pieces of shit tried to tear it down and install a con man as a dictator...motherfucking shame on you....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

*STEVEN MNUCHIN STEPPED IN TO PREVENT IVANKA TRUMP WORLD BANK APPOINTMENT*
*President Donald Trump very much wanted Ivanka at the helm, and it was the Treasury secretary who blocked her ascent.*








Steven Mnuchin Stepped In to Prevent Ivanka Trump World Bank Appointment


President Donald Trump very much wanted Ivanka at the helm, and it was the Treasury secretary who blocked her ascent.




theintercept.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Elitist like having dinner unmasked, keeping his kids in private schools while he shuts down the entire state? I'd call that elitist...


I'd call your post cowardly.

You said there are better. Name them. Who do you think is better than Newsom?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Here's the first one that came up on my search. Published in Feb 2021, that states at least 8 months. Long term studies obviously aren't available for covid. But plenty of studies out there that show decades and bone marrow involvement. FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm that really doesn’t say that natural vaccines last longer did it? I may have missed that part, was it linked to another study? Perhaps you could clarify your citation. Thanks for the effort though, FACT !


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> video....? seriously?...the corpse of the cop with fire extinguisher sized dents in his skull, lying next to a bloody fire extinguisher..with a FASCIST FUCKING MURDERER COVERED IN HIS BLOOD STANDING OVER BOTH isn't enough proof for you, you foul fuck?
> what will you say next?...that imigrants aren't really human, so it's ok to beat them with whips from horseback?
> the only patriots in that building that day wore capital police uniforms, and fought to uphold the laws of our country, while seditious pieces of shit tried to tear it down and install a con man as a dictator...motherfucking shame on you....


"Not all of them were armed and tried to kill people" lulz

As if that makes any difference.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You really don’t know about the $600 thing? That’s where he wants every $600 that comes in or out of your account documented and sent to the IRS. It’s insane! The reason they are trying to do that is because they are looking for money to pay for all these bullshit social programs in the bill.


the reason they are doing this is to get tax cheats to pay what they owe...if they do so voluntarily, there would be no reason to do any of this...but you don't have time to be angry at them, you only have time to blame the guy who is trying to rebuild the country after the shameful neglect of the past century.
the idea is to report gross movements of money. no info on what you're doing with it, which pron sites you're subscribing to...only the large transfers of cash that usually accompany money laundering and tax evasion...the 600 dollar number comes as an idea to keep the very wealthy from dividing their money up into many smaller accounts to avoid this reporting, 600 dollars is too small an amount to be useful to them in this situation...
they do not have the time or the personnel to monitor every bank account in the country...not even 10 percent of them...the information will go into a data pool, and only people kicking certain flags will be looked at...just like 90% of online monitoring now... so this is just more of the same shit, driven by the same cheating, lying, stealing capitalist republican fucks who can't play fair...


----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> To stop anyone from coming in illegally. I'm not against immigration, I am against illegals crossing and bringing drugs, human trafficking etc.


The fuck outta here ya narc


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Isn't the AMA the one that recommends no longer putting the sex of a child on a birth certificate. CDC and the AMA are too political nowadays. Since we're talking medical experts and such, what do you think about Dr Fauci's opinion? The dude that's contradicted himself several times and wears a mask when he knows he's on camera? The dude denies paying for funding for gain of function in the Wuhan lab. Lied to congress? I don't trust any of these bureaucrats.


the ama is the american medical association, the best source of medical information in the country, and your opinion about their politicization is irrelevant. the CDC is governed by a "president" that they pick, from among their own ranks. i trust them and any information they put out about 10,000 times more than i trust the bullshit you read off of trumpist rags...
as far as Fauci goes, i have no problem with him..you say he wears masks on camera? that's because he's in a crowd of people when he's on camera.... 
https://www.logically.ai/factchecks/library/fa4b939b

https://abcnews.go.com/US/white-house-seeks-discredit-fauci-memo-leaked-reporters/story?id=71745265

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/politics/white-house-statement-attacking-fauci-fact-check/index.html


----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

You guys waste a lot of sentences on people either too dumb or just too shitty to get what you are saying.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Why not tell me what he has done for CA? And don’t say some BS about saving our lives during the pandemic because that isn’t something that can be proven one way or another.


Two stellar points were mandating masks and getting the vaccines quickly distributed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You guys waste a lot of sentences on people either too dumb or just too shitty to get what you are saying.


yeah, well, it's actually more to vent than to try to enlighten the fucking morons...but you never know, you might get lucky and wake one fucking moron up to the fact that he's being turned into trumptard cannon fodder


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You guys waste a lot of sentences on people either too dumb or just too shitty to get what you are saying.


It's a source of wonder to me. I'd never even consider saying some of the crap that comes out of that authoritarian dick licker's mouth.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *STEVEN MNUCHIN STEPPED IN TO PREVENT IVANKA TRUMP WORLD BANK APPOINTMENT*
> *President Donald Trump very much wanted Ivanka at the helm, and it was the Treasury secretary who blocked her ascent.*
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine her in charge of the World Bank?!....Oy Vey


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Two stellar points were mandating masks and getting the vaccines quickly distributed.



The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them? You could just wear a mask on your own like I did. Why did you need the government to hold your hand and tell you what to do? That’s what I don’t get. 



Redirect Notice


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I gave him a chance I mean really I wanted him just to run the country and not change too much but now after several stupid things and this insane 3.5 trillion spending


If you wanted to give him a chance, why not wait a reasonable amount of time, say like a year, before you condemn him?

"Several stupid things"?

Please name them

The sum you mention is a PROPOSAL still under debate, just like the $ 1.5 trillion is a PROPOSAL, not a finished product.
He has not agreed to anything yet.

Oh, and you thought it was OK the way things were with Trump & you didn't want things to change much?
Look at the fucking country around you now



This is what Trump left Biden & this Nation with after 4 fucked up years.

You think Biden is responsible for the all the death/destruction & general mayhem that is America today?
And Biden did all this in 8 fucking months?
Have you lived in a cave/hole?
This country is self-destructing and Trump is the one, aided & abetted by fellow cunt Republicans, that lit the fuse on the bomb that has been sitting & waiting to explode for a long, long time.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, well, it's actually more to vent than to try to enlighten the fucking morons...but you never know, you might get lucky and wake one fucking moron up to the fact that he's being turned into trumptard cannon fodder


Well hopefully your in the same boat as me and got high, ate way to much raisin bran, and are posting while pooping all day.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *STEVEN MNUCHIN STEPPED IN TO PREVENT IVANKA TRUMP WORLD BANK APPOINTMENT*
> *President Donald Trump very much wanted Ivanka at the helm, and it was the Treasury secretary who blocked her ascent.*
> 
> 
> ...


'Oh what a tangled web we weave, when at first we try to deceive'.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them? You could just wear a mask on your own like I did. Why did you need the government to hold your hand and tell you what to do? That’s what I don’t get.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Anything being hawked by the trump cartel is subject to proper scrutiny...good looking out Newsom


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them? You could just wear a mask on your own like I did. Why did you need the government to hold your hand and tell you what to do? That’s what I don’t get.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


That man did everything in his power to delay and sabotage national pandemic response.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

INTERMISSION


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If you wanted to give him a chance, why not wait a reasonable amount of time, say like a year, before you condemn him?
> 
> "Several stupid things"?
> 
> ...



I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful? I mean he wasn’t the most affable guy but the economy was good and prices were low. We had illegal immigration in check. People try to say the country was in unrest but who created that unrest? Who refused to keep those people in check? Mayors and governors just let people act stupid and those were all democrats


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful? I mean he wasn’t the most affable guy but the economy was good and prices were low. We had illegal immigration in check. People try to say the country was in unrest but who created that unrest? Who refused to keep those people in check? Mayors and governors just let people act stupid and those were all democrats


he incited an insurrection and got people killed .....Lock him up


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful? I mean he wasn’t the most affable guy but the economy was good and prices were low. We had illegal immigration in check. People try to say the country was in unrest but who created that unrest? Who refused to keep those people in check? Mayors and governors just let people act stupid and those were all democrats


Most of a million needless deaths of people in his care, for starters.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful?


I'll make it easy for ya (because I like ya  )

Google "Impeachment"


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

Basically he empowered the 80 IQ category and all that comes with it (i.e. Idiocracy IRL).


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them? You could just wear a mask on your own like I did. Why did you need the government to hold your hand and tell you what to do? That’s what I don’t get.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Trump advocated UV enemas and injecting bleach, among many other contradictory and harmful things. People died because of his touting hydroxychloroquine. So, Gavin made the right call there. 

Regarding masks, it's just a piece of fabric one pulls over their mouth and nose when in public buildings and crowds. We do it to protect others in case we are infected. Businesses require you wear a mask while inside their establishments are only doing what is necessary to protect employees and customers You people who complain about them are the epitome of snowflakes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> They all were trespassing.


why were they trespassing


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I gave him a chance I mean really I wanted him just to run the country and not change too much but now after several stupid things and this insane 3.5 trillion spending where he wants to snoop in our bank accounts I realize he is just as big of pos as the gov of California. He really fucked up the country with his paying people to sit on their ass and forcing landlords to allow people to live for free even if they could pay. I had a couple shipments from Home Depot and they are a couple weeks late and nobody can say when because nobody wants to work. This is coming directly from several people and one of the drivers.


thats terrible man why do you think no one wants to work


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them? You could just wear a mask on your own like I did. Why did you need the government to hold your hand and tell you what to do? That’s what I don’t get.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


you do realize that's from a year ago (during the Trump Administration) October 20*20?

oh wait! you wanted to know why?










*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You like paying more for everything and having every aspect of your life dictated to you?


didnt you guys just tell all women in texas they cant get an abortion even if they got raped


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm that really doesn’t say that natural vaccines last longer did it? I may have missed that part, was it linked to another study? Perhaps you could clarify your citation. Thanks for the effort though, FACT !


No, it doesn't but there are hundreds probably thousands of breakthrough cases in less than 8 months. Watch the news smart guy...


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll make it easy for ya (because I like ya  )
> 
> Google "Impeachment"


They were trying to go after him as soon as he got in. That Talib idiot even said “ Let’s impeach the mothetfucker.” All the impeachment stuff was one side trying to suppress the other.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> he incited an insurrection and got people killed .....Lock him up
> View attachment 5007031


More like misguided protest or riot. No insurrection. Who goes to an insurrection without an arsenal?


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> he incited an insurrection and got people killed .....Lock him up
> View attachment 5007031



That was at the very end of his term. What did he do during his term that was so bad? I was enjoying the stable economy and lower prices. I mean let’s put emotions aside and be real. What was the real issue?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You really don’t know about the $600 thing? That’s where he wants every $600 that comes in or out of your account documented and sent to the IRS.


they just want to make sure youre not sending money to illegal aliens


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> didnt you guys just tell all women in texas they cant get an abortion even if they got raped



Who says everybody is onboard with that? Or not wearing masks or not getting the shot?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Isn't the AMA the one that recommends no longer putting the sex of a child on a birth certificate.


how would that effect you. would it make you cry and hurt your feelings?


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> they just want to make sure youre not sending money to illegal aliens



Actually that is one place they actually should tax is money sent out of our country via transfers


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Who says everybody is onboard with that?


well you guys passed it into law so everyone has to be onboard with it now

yet here you sit claiming we are the ones that want to run "every aspect" of your life even though you didnt name even one way

so maybe try mowing your own lawn first


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> More like misguided protest or riot. No insurrection. Who goes to an insurrection without an arsenal?





in·sur·rec·tion
/ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


a violent uprising against an authority or government.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> The same vaccines he was so skeptical of when president Trump was pushing them?


hey if you want to trust the guy who lied about everything from having a healthcare plan in the next two weeks to his racist prostitute wife's illegal immigration status then thats your poor decision to make


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> They were trying to go after him as soon as he got in. That Talib idiot even said “ Let’s impeach the mothetfucker.” All the impeachment stuff was one side trying to suppress the other.


if the republicans had allowed the impeachments to go to trial thump would be in jail today. The republicans in Washington stopped trumps trial from even happening because they knew he would be convicted....republicans should be outlawed for aiding and abetting the trump criminal organization....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful?


besides trying to install himself as a fascist dictator?



BodegaBud said:


> People try to say the country was in unrest but who created that unrest?


this convicted murderer:



and the police union who supported him murdering black people:





maybe try not murdering people and not supporting the murderers and there wont be nationwide racial unrest? just a thought


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> They were trying to go after him as soon as he got in. That Talib idiot even said “ Let’s impeach the mothetfucker.” All the impeachment stuff was one side trying to suppress the other.


why is tlaib an idiot?

did she suggest nuking a hurricane?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No insurrection.


so they werent there to install trump as a fascist dictator?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was at the very end of his term.


it's ok to install yourself as a fascist dictator as klong as you wait until the last two weeks of your term, great stuff

you remember a rosy economy but we had the worst recession in american history under trump you fucking cuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> So did the billionaire asshole


LOLOLOLOLOL you have some delusions about how wealth is accumulated

ever heard of wage theft?


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 10, 2021)

Just the same talking points over and over. No matter what it always goes back to climate change, Covid,racism, Jan 6, rich people, or Trump. It’s like a big wheel of fortune. I could try to argue that the registration fees are too high on vehicles and somehow it would end up on Trump. Weak! This is a waste of time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> I didn't know Serbia was in Afghanistan. He had the "UN" bomb the fk out of them and then "apologizer's " years later. Ask any Serb if Biden would last long in Serbia without a large security detail.
> I'd give him 12 hrs- tops. Serbs are mean fkers.
> 
> But he did get a road named after his son......
> ...


I worked for years with a Bosnian ex-special forces guy. More than half of his family got tortured and killed by the Serbs. He had stories they wouldnt dare put in Hollywood war movies, stuff like people being cooked alive on a spit like a rotisserie, torturing kids and babies, Using rats and moles, etc. He got captured at one point and was tortured for weeks before he got traded back for some Serb prisoners. Dudes back was scarred from top to bottom like John Rambo. 

Anyway, theres still a statue of Bill Clinton in his town, needless to say him and Biden are pretty revered there. (although he hated Hillary, saying she completely fabricated the story of snipers firing on them on their visit to the area) I remember my coworker saying how the aid sent there probably saved his life, and how thankful he was to be in America now. I guess it depends on who you ask.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just the same talking points over and over. No matter what it always goes back to climate change, racism, Jan 6, rich people, or Trump.


imagine that! almost like frying the one planet you get to live on is a sticking point. or the cops murdering a bunch of black people sucks. or installing yourself as a fascist dictator is bad. or stealing from your employees to pad your billions is a negative


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

*This Isn't a Labor Shortage—It's a Strike by Workers Kicked in the Face by Low Wages for Too Long*
A lot of those now out of work simply don’t want to return to backbreaking, low-wage shit jobs. Why should they?








Opinion | This Isn't a Labor Shortage—It's a Strike by Workers Kicked in the Face by Low Wages for Too Long


Corporate America wants to frame all this as a “labor shortage.” But that’s not what’s really going on. In reality, there’s a living wage shortage, a hazard pay shortage, a childcare shortage, a paid sick leave shortage, and a health care shortage – and American workers are demanding an end to...




www.commondreams.org


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just the same talking points over and over. No matter what it always goes back to climate change, Covid,racism, Jan 6, rich people, or Trump. It’s like a big wheel of fortune. I could try to argue that the registration fees are too high on vehicles and somehow it would end up on Trump. Weak! This is a waste of time.


That man did one good thing. He shredded the fiction that Republicans want a republic and exposed their criminal nature.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

@schuylaar why angry?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was at the very end of his term. What did he do during his term that was so bad? I was enjoying the stable economy and lower prices. I mean let’s put emotions aside and be real. What was the real issue?


lulz

stable economy? The manufacturing sector went into recession in 2019 due to his botched handling of his trade war with China. That was a year before the covid epidemic.

Meanwhile, no progress was made on repairing the nation's decaying infrastructure. The "good times" you cite were created by deferring necessary maintenance. What you were "enjoying" was no different from spending money needed to repair a roof on a trip to Vegas, 

As for what good he did, I will say that he demonstrated very clearly that Republicans have zero problem with boosting the deficit with unfunded increases in spending. It makes them look foolish and hypocritical now that they are trying to stop Biden's agenda by crying over the national debt that they own every bit as much as Democrats do. So there is that.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> in·sur·rec·tion
> /ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n/
> Learn to pronounce
> 
> ...


The most violence that I saw was the lady who got shot. Show me this violent attack... Maybe a push or a shove?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was at the very end of his term. What did he do during his term that was so bad? I was enjoying the stable economy and lower prices. I mean let’s put emotions aside and be real. What was the real issue?


There is no point arguing with this level of dishonesty.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The most violence that I saw was the lady who got shot. Show me this violent attack... Maybe a push or a shove?


now your just lying....everybody saw the violent insurrection mob.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just curious as to what did Trump do that was so awful? I mean he wasn’t the most affable guy but the economy was good and prices were low. We had illegal immigration in check. People try to say the country was in unrest but who created that unrest? Who refused to keep those people in check? Mayors and governors just let people act stupid and those were all democrats


It was peaceful right up until the white nationalists started breaking shit and Trump used it to attack the protesters.






It is sad how much of sheep you people stuck in the right wing propaganda spam are to be so blind to it.




BodegaBud said:


> They were trying to go after him as soon as he got in. That Talib idiot even said “ Let’s impeach the mothetfucker.” All the impeachment stuff was one side trying to suppress the other.


Working with a foreign nation to manufacture dirt on a political opponent is illegal. There would never have been any reason to impeach Trump if he didn't continually break our nations laws.



rollupreader said:


> More like misguided protest or riot. No insurrection. Who goes to an insurrection without an arsenal?









BodegaBud said:


> That was at the very end of his term. What did he do during his term that was so bad? I was enjoying the stable economy and lower prices. I mean let’s put emotions aside and be real. What was the real issue?


Yeah all those government employees that were out of work for a month during the holidays because Trump's temper tantrum might disagree. I would also point to the trillion+ Trump cost our economy to get nothing from China. And the biggest job loses in the history of our nation because of his shit job of keeping our nation safe during the pandemic. It was a miracle that he took 3 years to destroy the booming economy that Obama left him. The one that in Obama's last 3 years had more job growth than Trump's first three.

But yeah. If it was what you say, I would love it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> So did the billionaire asshole


There is an ongoing investigation into suspected tax fraud by Trump. We'll see how much he earned and how much he stole by defrauding our government. 









Trump Reacts to Latest Tax Returns Ruling Like a Man Who Has Committed All Manner of Fraud


It sure sounds like the ex-president has a whole bunch of stuff to hide.




www.vanityfair.com





*TRUMP REACTS TO LATEST TAX RETURNS RULING LIKE A MAN WHO HAS COMMITTED ALL MANNER OF FRAUD*
It sure sounds like the ex-president has a whole bunch of stuff to hide. 

_Legal experts who, unlike Mnuchin, actually know the law, noted at the time that it would be unprecedented for the secretary to not turn over the returns, given that a 1924 law expressly states that “Upon written request from the chairman of the Committee on Ways and Means of the House of Representatives, the chairman of the Committee on Finance of the Senate, or the chairman of the Joint Committee on Taxation, the Secretary shall furnish such committee with any return or return information specified in such request.” But Mnuchin, loyal stooge that he was, had indicated for some time now that he would do no such thing.)_


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just the same talking points over and over. No matter what it always goes back to climate change, Covid,racism, Jan 6, rich people, or Trump. It’s like a big wheel of fortune. I could try to argue that the registration fees are too high on vehicles and somehow it would end up on Trump. Weak! This is a waste of time.


Nice snowflake. I mean why would people care about the worst economic and social disasters when they could snowflake about a obscure legal term that nobody is teaching kids?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> now your just lying....everybody saw the violent insurrection mob.


eady a 

you're
/yo͝or,yôr/

_contraction_


you are.
"you're an angel, Deb!"
By the looks of the poll in here (a marijuana forum no less!) he's doing a shitty job. Go sit down at your local VFW, grab a beer and ask those folks how they feel? Go to any non-metropolitan area and ask those folks... Keep spouting your liberal bullshit, it doesn't change the fact that Biden sucks. Doesn't change the fact that he's a crook and Hunter's laptop has the emails that prove it. Russia collusion, next? Tell me HIllary's campaign didn't drive those investigations? One of her campaign lawyers just got indicted by Durham... Already a convic tion for a guy lying on a FISA warrant. Dems are the problem here. I don't agree with every republican, but I sure as hell disagree with 95% of the dems on everything. They want socialism.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The most violence that I saw was the lady who got shot. Show me this violent attack... Maybe a push or a shove?


Say Her Name!!!


Noting says hugs and kisses like the MAGA mob stomping a woman to death to get into the capital to hang our VPOTUS.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> There is an ongoing investigation into suspected tax fraud by Trump. We'll see how much he earned and how much he stole by defrauding our government.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if he cheated on his taxes. I can't vote democrat. I'm not a socialist...


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't care if he cheated on his taxes. I can't vote democrat. I'm not a socialist...


Pretty much every american supports some socialist aspects.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pretty much every american supports some socialist aspects.


US Military is a socialist organization....


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pretty much every american supports some socialist aspects.


Some is a far cry from being a full blown socialist. Sorry, Biden sucks and is a crook. I don't doubt Trump's no boy scout but I've been around long enough to know none of them are...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> US Military is a socialist organization....


It was pretty much a dictatorship when I was in. Did you serve? Seem like a socialist organization?

Bottom line again. Biden sucks, is a crook and radical socialist democrats have taken over your party. It won't stand, dems will be voted out...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't care if he cheated on his taxes. I can't vote democrat. I'm not a socialist...


republicans & trump incited the overthrow of the US Government...i can't vote republican because I'm not a traitor


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Some is a far cry from being a full blown socialist. Sorry, Biden sucks and is a crook. I don't doubt Trump's no boy scout but I've been around long enough to know none of them are...


Because his kid who has a ivy league law degree took a job in a foreign nation that is a ally to us?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It was pretty much a dictatorship when I was in. Did you serve? Seem like a socialist organization?
> 
> Bottom line again. Biden sucks, is a crook and radical socialist democrats have taken over your party. It won't stand, dems will be voted out...


US Army 9th Infantry 1969-73. Yes Army has socialized medicine & food & operates as a team for the good of them all. Dictators in the Army is where the term "fragging" comes from..seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Some is a far cry from being a full blown socialist. Sorry, Biden sucks and is a crook. I don't doubt Trump's no boy scout but I've been around long enough to know none of them are...


I agree with you that americans in general are crooks, but the whole, "this country isn't at all socialist and adding two years of school/trades to the existing 12 year system is full blown totalitarian socialism!!" is insanely dishonest. I think that your dishonest socialism hyperbole makes you no different than the people you loathe.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> US Army 9th Infantry 1969-73. Yes Army has socialized medicine & food & operates as a team for the good of them all. Dictators in the Army is where the term "fragging" comes from..seen it with my own eyes.


We need less socialism, period. Too many working people are paying for non-working people.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> overthrow my ass, there was more crime being committed in all the BLM riots, Kamala bailed some of em out and one killed someone. That's a traitor. Biden leaves US citizens behind in Afghanistan, THAT'S A TRAITOR. How about we talk about patriots and traitors? Poll every living US veteran and service member about who was better for the country? THEY ARE PATRIOTS, LET THEM DECIDE. Traitor my ass motherfucker. I'm a veteran patriot.


You do know that you have been under attack for a very long time don't you? It must suck to be so trapped in the right wing propaganda.

As for Biden, if those people that were in Afghanistan did not want to leave, should he have had them forcibly removed for you to be happy?

You might not be a traitor, but you are supporting one when you ignore Trump selling out our nation and trying like hell to destroy our democracy.



rollupreader said:


> We need less socialism, period. Too many working people are paying for non-working people.


Yeah fuck all those rich people who don't have real jobs and just spend money they got from someone else. lol cuck.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> We need less socialism, period. Too many working people are paying for non-working people.


If you're referring to CEO's making 1000x more than they pay the actual workers I agree....tax the rich!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't care if he cheated on his taxes. I can't vote democrat. I'm not a socialist...


Yes, we know that fascists are corrupt and will only follow laws if they are forced to. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> I agree with you that americans in general are crooks, but the whole, "this country isn't at all socialist and adding two years of school/trades to the existing 12 year system is full blown totalitarian socialism!!" is insanely dishonest. I think that your dishonest socialism hyperbole makes you no different than the people you loathe.


Google the term socialist democrat. Look at Bernie Sanders' body of work. He almost beat Biden. Between him and the squad, they're trying to make us a total socialist state. I'm not making this shit up dude. Total socialist state...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, we know that fascists are corrupt and will only follow laws if they are forced to. Thanks for confirming that.


Ever get a speeding ticket you self-righteous turd? lol


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Google the term socialist democrat. Look at Bernie Sanders' body of work. He almost beat Biden. Between him and the squad, they're trying to make us a total socialist state. I'm not making this shit up dude. Total socialist state...


Yeah those post offices he got names were really a drag on our economy. Snicker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Already a convic tion for a guy lying





rollupreader said:


> I don't care if he cheated


life is too easy when you just make it up as you go


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> radical socialist democrats have taken over your party. .


radical socialist joe biden


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> all the BLM riots


if the cops didnt murder black people in the streets in broad daylight none of it would have happened. the riots are your fault and no excuse to install trump as a fascist dictator. joe biden won.


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Google the term socialist democrat. Look at Bernie Sanders' body of work. He almost beat Biden. Between him and the squad, they're trying to make us a total socialist state. I'm not making this shit up dude. Total socialist state...


More specifics please. He wants to expand healthcare and education and lower the standards of antitrust legislation. A "total socialist state" in its purest form means that you, personally, could not own anything in entirety and that you could only own a slice of something that we all own. That has literally never existed before, even in the most hardcore socialist/communist nations. The fact of the matter is, a significant degree of capitalism will always exist in every country, if for no other reason than the fact that people just don't have the ability or manpower to enforce a total socialist state. Again, please be specific with what you object to and don't just jump to some blanket catchphrase of the week.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Too many working people are paying for non-working people.


the 400 or so counties that voted for biden account for 70% of the economy and pay for the 2700+ counties that trump won. be careful what you wish for cuck!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Google the term socialist democrat. Look at Bernie Sanders' body of work. He almost beat Biden.


he lost by like 40 points. are you retarded?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> More specifics please. He wants to expand healthcare and education and lower the standards of antitrust legislation. A "total socialist state" in its purest form means that you, personally, could not own anything in entirety and that you could only own a slice of something that we all own. That has literally never existed before, even in the most hardcore socialist/communist nations. The fact of the matter is, a significant degree of capitalism will always exist in every country, if for no other reason than the fact that people just don't have the ability or manpower to enforce a total socialist state. Again, please be specific with what you object to and don't just jump to some blanket catchphrase of the week.


I don't care to at this time. While it is entertaining arguing with democrats, I think I need a break for a bit. I'll revisit at some point.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't care to at this time. While it is entertaining arguing with democrats, I think I need a break for a bit. I'll revisit at some point.


It must suck supporting a would be dictator like Trump that worked with foreign nations to cheat his way into office and would tear down our democracy and pretend like you are a patriot.


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't care to at this time. While it is entertaining arguing with democrats, I think I need a break for a bit. I'll revisit at some point.


You'd be surprised how many here share more conservative ideologies, which means we haaaaaaaaate republicans, because conservative is the last thing they are.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, it doesn't but there are hundreds probably thousands of breakthrough cases in less than 8 months. Watch the news smart guy...


So you seem to be getting angry? Not once did I say you were wrong, just wanted citation so I could read what you said, I believe it was “natural immunity was longer lasting than the vaccine”. Correct me if I’m mis quoting. And your right I dont watch Fox. But I’m still interested btw.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> More like misguided protest or riot. No insurrection. Who goes to an insurrection without an arsenal?


goddamn...just when i think you can't get stupider...you get stupider (thought i should spell it out, so you didn't get confused...) when a FUCKING RIOT...no fucking misguided anything, those motherfuckers came to fuck up that building and anyone they found in it, no fucking mistake...but a FUCKING RIOT where people die...takes place in a government building, with the express purpose of overthrowing the duly elected president of the United States..that is the very fucking definition of insurrection....
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=definition+of+insurrection


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> So you seem to be getting angry? Not once did I say you were wrong, just wanted citation so I could read what you said, I believe it was “natural immunity was longer lasting than the vaccine”. Correct me if I’m mis quoting. And your right I dont watch Fox. But I’m still interested btw.


Fox news isn't the only outlet covering break through infections of vaccinated folks. I'm not angry. How about you cite a source that proves definitively that I'm wrong and people who had the virus were less likely to get sick, hospitalized or die vs the folks with the vaccine? None exists. It's too early. But when they get some done, you'll see that infected versus current vaccines, nature


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> goddamn...just when i think you can't get stupider...you get stupider (thought i should spell it out, so you didn't get confused...) when a FUCKING RIOT...no fucking misguided anything, those motherfuckers came to fuck up that building and anyone they found in it, no fucking mistake...but a FUCKING RIOT where people die...takes place in a government building, with the express purpose of overthrowing the duly elected president of the United States..that is the very fucking definition of insurrection....
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=definition+of+insurrection


Yawn, riot maybe. Show me some video of all this violence? I want the one with the cop being beat to death with a fire extinguisher since you claimed that one specifically...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was at the very end of his term. What did he do during his term that was so bad? I was enjoying the stable economy and lower prices. I mean let’s put emotions aside and be real. What was the real issue?


are you motherfucking for real? it's ok that he incited a deadly riot to try to stay in an office he never should have been allowed to step into, because he did it at the end of his term?
real issues? ok, some real issues...

*January 4, 2018* – The Trump administration drafted a proposal to open 94% of previously protected American shorelines to offshore drilling. The plan, entitled the National Outer Continental Shelf Oil and Gas Leasing Draft Proposed Program, would distribute the first drilling leases for the California coast in 49 years, while also adding nearly a billion acres of new drilling area in the Arctic and along the Eastern Seaboard. Trump’s plan would be the single largest expansion of offshore drilling in American history. The Obama administration had spent about five years and hundreds of millions of dollars to lay down protections for the Arctic and Atlantic Seaboards in 2015 and 2016. Of the 22 governors representing coastal states effected by the new proposal, 15 of them disagreed with the president’s plan to open drilling (1/3 of these dissenting governors were from the Republican party). In an article on the threat the new drilling would pose to the environment and marine wildlife, the Director for Federal Affairs at the National Resources Defense Council called Trump’s proposal, “the most extreme fossil fuel assault on our nation’s public oceans—ever.” 

*January 4, 2018* – Donald Trump dissolved his commission on voter fraud in the 2016 election. The commission found no verifiable evidence of voter fraud. 

*January 8, 2018* – A study by Factbase’s Bill Frischling found that Donald Trump speaks at a fourth-grade level. After evaluating Trump’s speech patterns and vocabulary on the Flesch-Kincaid grade level scale, Factbase determined Trump communicates at the lowest level of any president since Herbert Hoover. (Herbert Hoover actually spoke at an eleventh-grade level; Factbase’s study didn’t analyze any president from before 1929.) The fourth-grade competency discovered by Frischling resonated with another review nearly three years earlier conducted by the _Boston Globe_. The _Globe_ had analyzed the verbal fluency of all presidential candidates based on their statements during presidential debates. Their review determined Trump’s language was the least sophisticated of all 19 candidates—including both Democrats and Republicans. Mirroring the results of the Factbase study in 2018, Trump’s verbal fluency during 2015 presidential debates equaled that of a fourth grader. 

*January 11, 2018* – According to an account of an immigration meeting with members of Congress, Donald Trump allegedly referred to Haiti, El Salvador, and nations in Africa as “shithole countries.” In regard to the 60,000 Haitian immigrants sheltered in America following the 2010 earthquake in Haiti, Trump purportedly said, “Why do we want people from Haiti here?” Trump followed this saying that the U.S. should admit more people from places like Norway, and that he would accept more Asian immigrants because he believed them to be beneficial to the economy. 

*January 17, 2018* – In January of 2018, the adult film actress Stormy Daniels announced that she had an affair with Donald Trump in July of 2006 after a celebrity golf tournament. Just four months before Trump’s infidelity with the porn star, President Trump’s wife Melania had given birth to Barron Trump. Daniels said she and Trump met several times after their first encounter. Then, a few weeks before the 2016 election, Donald Trump’s lawyer paid Daniels a sum of $130,000 to keep her affair with Trump from public knowledge. 

*January 18, 2018* – Donald Trump appointee Carl Higbie, Chief of External Affairs at the Corporation for National and Community Service, resigned after racist, sexist, anti-Muslim, and anti-LGBT comments he made on the radio surfaced due to reporting from CNN’s _KFile_. Higbie had said, “I’m not afraid of [Muslim people]. I don’t like them. Big difference,” and, “the black race” had “lax” morals. 


*January 18, 2018* – The Department of Health and Human Service opened the Conscience and Religious Freedom Division, which had the stated goal of protecting doctors who cited religious objections against providing their patients with medical care.

*January 29, 2018* – White Supremacist propaganda on college campuses tripled in 2017, according to research conducted by the Anti-Defamation League. These instances varied from hanging banners adorned with swastikas to a full-fledged private speaking event—held on the campus of UC San Diego—called “A Brighter Future” which distributed pamphlets regarding “The Color of Crime” and “Protecting Our Heritage.” 

*January 30, 2018* – Donald Trump’s appointee for Director of the CDC, Brenda Fitzgerald, was found to have personally profited from investments in the tobacco industry. 

*January 31, 2018* – Donald Trump’s first State of the Union Address received public praise from known white supremacists like David Duke and Richard Spencer. Following the speech, Spencer tweeted, “Trump said that he wants to maintain the “nuclear family” by ending chain migration. Basically, he’s implying the superiority of the Prostestent [sic] “wife and kids” over the South American and African extended family. Interesting rhetoric.”



that's ONE MONTH OF ONE YEAR of issues....i could fill ten pages with just the worst shit he did, leaving the "minor" shit out.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What was the real issue?


His fucking hair


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Trump said on TV prior to the riot peaceful. It's in the video, watch it... again, yawn... taking a break for tonight.

Biden is a crook and can't string a sentence together. Dems are about to get crushed...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fox news isn't the only outlet covering break through infections of vaccinated folks. I'm not angry. How about you cite a source that proves definitively that I'm wrong and people who had the virus were less likely to get sick, hospitalized or die vs the folks with the vaccine? None exists. It's too early. But when they get some done, you'll see that infected versus current vaccines, nature
> 
> 
> Yawn, riot maybe. Show me some video of all this violence? I want the one with the cop being beat to death with a fire extinguisher since you claimed that one specifically...


you want to see video?
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/11/us/capitol-mob-violence-police.html

this is all i need to show you, if you can call this anything but a failed insurrection attempt, you're too fucking stupid to waste time on anymore and i'm going to ignore you, you were never amusing, and now you're just being a cocksucker for what passes for fun if your rotten brain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Trump said on TV prior to the riot peaceful. It's in the video, watch it... again, yawn... taking a break for tonight.
> 
> Biden is a crook and can't string a sentence together. Dems are about to get crushed...


just done with you, ignored, no more fucking time wasted on your stupid ass, you're just a hateful little piece of shit, and i never have to hear from you again, goodbye


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fox news isn't the only outlet covering break through infections of vaccinated folks. I'm not angry. How about you cite a source that proves definitively that I'm wrong and people who had the virus were less likely to get sick, hospitalized or die vs the folks with the vaccine? None exists. It's too early. But when they get some done, you'll see that infected versus current vaccines, nature
> 
> 
> Yawn, riot maybe. Show me some video of all this violence? I want the one with the cop being beat to death with a fire extinguisher since you claimed that one specifically...


So no proof of your claim, just feels then….. ok that’s fair. At least you’d admit you lied, that takes a real man to do that, thank you for your honesty!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Trump said on TV prior to the riot peaceful. It's in the video, watch it... again, yawn... taking a break for tonight.
> 
> Biden is a crook and can't string a sentence together. Dems are about to get crushed...


Trump is a con man that talks out of both sides of his mouth so that trolls like yourself can pretend whatever it is that you want, whenever you want. 

And you are lying about Biden, which is not a surprise since you are pushing the lies that Trump's cult needs to see constantly to feel better about being traitors to our democracy.

You have a good night sweetheart. Go to your safe space.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

getting fired by your 19 year old boss to own the libs.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fox news isn't the only outlet covering break through infections of vaccinated folks. I'm not angry. How about you cite a source that proves definitively that I'm wrong and people who had the virus were less likely to get sick, hospitalized or die vs the folks with the vaccine? None exists. It's too early. But when they get some done, you'll see that infected versus current vaccines, nature
> 
> 
> Yawn, riot maybe. Show me some video of all this violence? I want the one with the cop being beat to death with a fire extinguisher since you claimed that one specifically...


*'Approximately 1,000' assaults on law enforcement occurred during Capitol attack, DOJ review finds*








'Approximately 1,000' assaults on law enforcement occurred during Capitol attack, DOJ review finds


A full review of bodycam footage from the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol found roughly 1,000 instances of assault against members of law enforcement, according to the DOJ.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

There is no hope left for America or really even the World for that matter it seems.
The Pandemic will/can be controlled thru vaccinations
The Trump supporting anti-vac/anti-mask crew will all eventually die off
But, when over 51% of votes cast on a fucking Head/Hippie/Pot growers site, like this microcosm of American society/depravity, Rollitup, apparently don't mind/approve of fucking Trump & only 33% like Biden, I really believe now we're screwed.
Nothing makes any sense anymore at all.
Oh well, it is whatever the fuck it is, right?
I think it's time to go to the Happy Thread.
I'm depressed


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fox news isn't the only outlet covering break through infections of vaccinated folks. I'm not angry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Trump said on TV prior to the riot peaceful.


beating cops to death with a fire extinguisher and smearing your shit on the walls of the capitol isnt peaceful


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The UN is just another Globalist organization funded with our taxpayer dollars to bring a Marxist one government world. they should be kicked out of the USA.


I hope you gave Alex Jones a bunch of money this week. He's fighting against the globalist demons and your only hope is for him to expand his activities. The money is for that - not because he is about to have to pay millions to the Sandy Hook parents.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Trump said on TV prior to the riot peaceful. It's in the video, watch it... again, yawn... taking a break for tonight.
> 
> Biden is a crook and can't string a sentence together. Dems are about to get crushed...


Welcome back bitch-boy. You're any army of 1.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> getting fired by your 19 year old boss to own the libs.....
> View attachment 5007152


He found himself a new home full of bearded men without masks?
Man, I could make more than one joke on that statement (Yup, by golly, no more gosh darn masks to get in the way while Billy Bob sucks my dick)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> overthrow my ass, there was more crime being committed in all the BLM riots, Kamala bailed some of em out and one killed someone. That's a traitor. Biden leaves US citizens behind in Afghanistan, THAT'S A TRAITOR. How about we talk about patriots and traitors? Poll every living US veteran and service member about who was better for the country? THEY ARE PATRIOTS, LET THEM DECIDE. Traitor my ass motherfucker. I'm a veteran patriot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It was pretty much a dictatorship when I was in. Did you serve? Seem like a socialist organization?
> 
> Bottom line again. Biden sucks, is a crook and radical socialist democrats have taken over your party. It won't stand, dems will be voted out...


It seems like you and your buddy @garybo might not be very smart.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2021)

garybo said:


> Why did he have your phone number in his leger?


Wow, good one. Powerful stuff.

Lol.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just done with you, ignored, no more fucking time wasted on your stupid ass, you're just a hateful little piece of shit, and i never have to hear from you again, goodbye



Bye!


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 10, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It seems like you and your buddy @garybo might not be very smart.


It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


Majority? Not very good at math either, huh?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> eady a
> 
> you're
> /yo͝or,yôr/
> ...


Trump lost. He lost because he was a terrible president and people rejected him on his poor record while in office. 

We see you clearly now. Gaslighting, lies, menacing, half truths, and logical fallacies don't work any more. Next election, try competing through ideas. That's definitely not what you are doing here now.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Majority? Not very good at math either, huh?


They have the majority of the hot air.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


polls are all rigged


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Ever get a speeding ticket you self-righteous turd? lol


Sure I have. 65 in a 55 zone. I was speeding and got a ticket. What does that have to do with you fascists being corrupt and your disregard for the rule of law in a democracy?

We saw the archetype fascist in Trump. The fucker couldn't follow the law even if he was tasked with enforcing it, which he was. I mean, goddam, he even tried to use US taxpayer money earmarked for national defense as a bargaining chip to get a personal favor from Ukraine. Of course, his fascist party has no regard for the rule of law either. But he was impeached. Don't forget that. He was impeached twice. He very clearly abused the power of his office. Should have never even had a chance at running again.

That and Trump is a tax cheat. He's going to pay for that.

The sedition he organized is still under investigation. We'll see about that.

Who is your next ultimate leader going to be? Ted Cruz? Good ol Cancun "warm buns" Cruz? lol


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


But Republicans always say they don't believe opinion polls.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Ever get a speeding ticket you self-righteous turd? lol


Some of us transported drugs for years, we follow the rules of the road. Its a hard habit to break.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> getting fired by your 19 year old boss to own the libs.....
> View attachment 5007152


That's an excellent setup for some gay porn. Room fulla bearded unmasked men is the new pool boy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> That's an excellent setup for some gay porn. Room fulla bearded unmasked men is the new pool boy.


Goldie logs and the three bears ………..All contracted covid on the last day of the shoot, so sad. .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> overthrow my ass, there was more crime being committed in all the BLM riots, Kamala bailed some of em out and one killed someone. That's a traitor. Biden leaves US citizens behind in Afghanistan, THAT'S A TRAITOR. How about we talk about patriots and traitors? Poll every living US veteran and service member about who was better for the country? THEY ARE PATRIOTS, LET THEM DECIDE. Traitor my ass motherfucker. I'm a veteran patriot.


A masked, umbrella-wielding man accused of helping incite riots and looting in the aftermath of George Floyd's police-involved death has been identified as a member of a white supremacist group that aimed to stir racial tensions amid largely peaceful Black Lives Matter protests, according to police. 








Man who helped ignite George Floyd riots identified as white supremacist: Police


A masked umbrella-wielding man helped incite riots and looting in the immediate aftermath of George Floyd's death, police said.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


"It seems" = facts for the ignorant


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 10, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


That's only because "at least he's not Trump" wasn't a choice


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It seems like we're in the majority as far as Joe Biden being a shitty president....


Sock puppets are free. And it is a well known far right propaganda ploy to artificially inflate everything online to make it seem like your insurrectionist cult leaders are more popular than they are to keep their cult following them.

https://www.npr.org/2019/01/17/686182230/trumps-ex-lawyer-cohen-acknowledges-scheme-to-rig-polls-in-presidential-race


> President Trump's former personal attorney Michael Cohen acknowledged on Thursday that he schemed to rig online polls that sought to make Trump seem like a more plausible presidential candidate.
> 
> The story was first reported by The Wall Street Journal. In a tweet following the report, Cohen said he sought to help Trump's political aspirations, having been directed by the candidate.
> 
> ...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> A masked, umbrella-wielding man accused of helping incite riots and looting in the aftermath of George Floyd's police-involved death has been identified as a member of a white supremacist group that aimed to stir racial tensions amid largely peaceful Black Lives Matter protests, according to police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't support any white supremist. But statues of George Floyd being erected aren't my thing. This is the guy that pointed a gun at a pregnant woman while he robbed her. He wasn't a great person...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *'Approximately 1,000' assaults on law enforcement occurred during Capitol attack, DOJ review finds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see some pushing and shoving. Where's the cop being beaten to death with a fire extinguisher? This shit was happening every day at BLM rallies. Where was the outrage then?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Some of us transported drugs for years, we follow the rules of the road. Its a hard habit to break.


So an alleged tax cheat is crossing the line for you? lol


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's only because "at least he's not Trump" wasn't a choice


That's pretty much why I voted for Trump. At least he's not a dem...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> But Republicans always say they don't believe opinion polls.


Not this one. I believe in polls and even science. Holy cow, how can that be?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't support any white supremist. But statues of George Floyd being erected aren't my thing. This is the guy that pointed a gun at a pregnant woman while he robbed her. He wasn't a great person...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sure I have. 65 in a 55 zone. I was speeding and got a ticket. What does that have to do with you fascists being corrupt and your disregard for the rule of law in a democracy?
> 
> We saw the archetype fascist in Trump. The fucker couldn't follow the law even if he was tasked with enforcing it, which he was. I mean, goddam, he even tried to use US taxpayer money earmarked for national defense as a bargaining chip to get a personal favor from Ukraine. Of course, his fascist party has no regard for the rule of law either. But he was impeached. Don't forget that. He was impeached twice. He very clearly abused the power of his office. Should have never even had a chance at running again.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Desantis has the early lead. He'll most likely wipe the floor with any candidate Dems can produce.

Trump may be a tax cheat or may not. Based on his past leaked returns, he paid more in tax percentages than most politicians including Hillary. The point is, you stated that fascists don't respect of follow the law. So that would make you one, correct?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I see some pushing and shoving. Where's the cop being beaten to death with a fire extinguisher? This shit was happening every day at BLM rallies. Where was the outrage then?


No, it wasn't


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm thinking Desantis has the early lead. He'll most likely wipe the floor with any candidate Dems can produce.
> 
> Trump may be a tax cheat or may not. Based on his past leaked returns, he paid more in tax percentages than most politicians including Hillary. The point is, you stated that fascists don't respect of follow the law. So that would make you one, correct?


Huh? No that’s not correct. Your comprehension skills are quite weak it seems and you lie soooo much …….. is that you Donald?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't support any white supremist. But statues of George Floyd being erected aren't my thing. This is the guy that pointed a gun at a pregnant woman while he robbed her. He wasn't a great person...


So let some cop kneel on his throat till he died? That’s ok with you? Your really not a good person if that’s your thought process.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> That's pretty much why I voted for Trump. At least he's not a dem...


So you admire Trump, huh?
You like/love him actually.

Let me then ask you a couple of questions & please answer honestly

Do you trust Trump & believe what he says is the truth & factual?
Do you believe that Trump is a good man?
If you had a daughter would you condone her having a relationship with him?
If you were ship wrecked on a desert island, would you choose him to be the one you are stranded there with?

Let me know, so I can determine how I feel about you.
I thank you in advance


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> So let some cop kneel on his throat till he died? That’s ok with you? Your really not a good person if that’s your thought process.


That's not what I said. I said George Floyd wasn't a great person. You need to work on your reading comprehension. I suspect it's the stress from your case of Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> That's not what I said. I said George Floyd wasn't a great person. You need to work on your reading comprehension. I suspect it's the stress from your case of Trump Derangement Syndrome.


Sorry buddy TDS is what Trumps cult members have  

It all changed on January 6th for the American people as a whole


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> This shit was happening every day at BLM rallies.


show us videos of it happening every day at blm rallies then and explain why they makes it ok to install trump as a fascist dictator in a coup, methigan

You fucking loser


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Huh? No that’s not correct. Your comprehension skills are quite weak it seems and you lie soooo much …….. is that you Donald?


JR


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I said George Floyd wasn't a great person.


Neither are you. 

Maybe somebody should kneel on your neck until you die.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Neither are you.
> 
> Maybe somebody should kneel on your neck until you die.


Nah 
I would let him up as long as he begged me
Sorry former lifelong RepubliCON here


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

"but blm did it!"

First of all no they didnt. Secondly what happened in 2020 was a nationwide uprising againt racial injustice, not an attempted coup


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nah
> I would let him up as long as he begged me
> Sorry former lifelong RepubliCON here


The world’s a better place without him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> This is the guy that pointed a gun at a pregnant woman while he robbed her


never happened. White supremacist fiction, methigan


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> he paid more in tax percentages than most politicians including Hillary.


no he didnt methigan

It was nice when you werent here compulsively lying every day


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> never happened. White supremacist fiction, methigan


He doesn’t like the idea of a statue of George Floyd but is okay with a statue of the KKK founder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Id ask methigan if hes keeping the monthly checks biden is sending him but i know his wife and him are infertile from years of meth abuse and thus not getting those checks

Hey methigan did you keep the $1400


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> So an alleged tax cheat is crossing the line for you? lol


Sir, you are bad at jokes.

Edit: and no, I don't give a shit that he didn't pay taxes. It's a bad look for a president to brag about it, but oh well. What bothered me was the dude was and is a fraud that lies constantly and just pushes bullshit. Motherfucker is a used car salesman. He was born rich and behaved like a spoiled little bitch, yet wanted the accolades of being seen as a great man.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Sir, you are bad at jokes.


I was more of a sarcastic question, but I found it funny. The whole point is a tax cheat doesn't make you a fascist. It makes you a tax cheat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was more of a sarcastic question, but I found it funny. The whole point is a tax cheat doesn't make you a fascist. It makes you a tax cheat.


What about the fascist coup


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I was more of a sarcastic question, but I found it funny. The whole point is a tax cheat doesn't make you a fascist. It makes you a RepubliCON .


FIFY


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> So an alleged tax cheat is crossing the line for you? lol


If running for public office then yes it takes on a whole new meaning, but as I said you have weak comprehension skills. He also did far worse than that, but raping women is ok too I guess. Fucking pathetic you trumpers are.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> If running for public office then yes it takes on a whole new meaning, but as I said you have weak comprehension skills. He also did far worse than that, but raping women is ok too I guess. Fucking pathetic you trumpers are.


Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations? Didn't think so. Russian collusion? Didn't think so. You're being sold a bill of goods. Dude's no boy scout but neither was Bill Clinton. I suppose by your standards of proof, he's a pedophile...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations? Didn't think so. Russian collusion? Didn't think so. You're being sold a bill of goods. Dude's no boy scout but neither was Bill Clinton. I suppose by your standards of proof, he's a pedophile...


Ya don't suppose someone with money could skirt a sex charge?
And why did Trump payoff the Playboy bunny and Stormy Daniels...Hush money?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations?


How do you feel about trump admitting to sexual assault?

Fake news, right?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Google the term socialist democrat. Look at Bernie Sanders' body of work. He almost beat Biden. Between him and the squad, they're trying to make us a total socialist state. I'm not making this shit up dude. Total socialist state...


Social Democrat is a less loaded search term, especially since you proudly display that you don’t know what socialism is and how it differs from social democracy.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

Clinton and Trump eiffel towered a 12 year old.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Clinton and Trump eiffel towered a 12 year old.


Source?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Clinton and Trump eiffel towered a 12 year old.


I doubt Hillary did that


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Source?


....the piss tapes are real.

Edit: lol, its just rampant speculation on my part. The two families were pretty close.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't support any white supremist. But statues of George Floyd being erected aren't my thing. This is the guy that pointed a gun at a pregnant woman while he robbed her. He wasn't a great person...


More spouting of the propaganda that there is no proof of, but that does get spammed by you right wing trolls nonstop in the hopes that it sticks so your cult leaders have any hope to keep their hateful shit alive.

I really feel bad for you man.



rollupreader said:


> Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations? Didn't think so. Russian collusion? Didn't think so. You're being sold a bill of goods. Dude's no boy scout but neither was Bill Clinton. I suppose by your standards of proof, he's a pedophile...


lol you do make it hard to continue to feel bad though since you are such a sheep/cult member/flat out lying con.

You are standing up for a traitor, one whose campaign manager and many other people who worked for Trump pled guilty or were found guilty for working with a foreign nation by 12 randomly selected Americans.

You never answered, are you ok with the fact that Trump sold out his country when the data that he received from the RNC on us American citizens was handed over to the Russian military to help their attack on us all?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> More spouting of the propaganda that there is no proof of, but that does get spammed by you right wing trolls nonstop in the hopes that it sticks so your cult leaders have any hope to keep their hateful shit alive.
> 
> I really feel bad for you man.
> 
> ...


To be fair 
We have no proof he lives in America


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> To be fair
> We have no proof he lives in America


I really don't know how he could be while calling himself a 'patriot' being as willfully ignorant of the traitorous acts he is supporting.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I really don't know how he could and call himself a 'patriot' being as willfully ignorant of the traitorous acts he is supporting.


You can call yourself Lord of the real patriots after all it is the internet


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I really don't know how he could be while calling himself a 'patriot' being as willfully ignorant of the traitorous acts he is supporting.


Rebranding patriotism is one of the more insidious actions of the GQP.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can call yourself Lord of the real patriots after all it is the internet


lol if you mean me, nah I am just a dick American with internet access that is sick of the propaganda attack on our citizens. It is shitty and needs to be shown for what it is every single time until it withers and dies because it stops being profitable for these would be dictators and rich assholes who pay for it to keep power (and from not having to pay taxes).



CatHedral said:


> Rebranding patriotism is one of the more insidious actions of the GQP.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> ....the piss tapes are real.
> 
> Edit: lol, its just rampant speculation on my part. The two families were pretty close.


I would be careful with humor like that. 70ish million voters would believe and embellish it. We’re in enough deep yogurt.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> ....the piss tapes are real.
> 
> Edit: lol, its just rampant speculation on my part. The two families were pretty close.


Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations?


only multiple settlements


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I would be careful with humor like that. 70ish million voters would believe and embellish it. We’re in enough deep yogurt.


You can't silence the truth!

Bleach and ammonia kills covid, mix and inhale. You know I'm the only one telling you the truth. You can trust my medical advice, I hold degrees from both the school or hard knocks and do your own research university.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Any convictions of Trump on those rape allegations? Didn't think so. Russian collusion? Didn't think so. You're being sold a bill of goods. Dude's no boy scout but neither was Bill Clinton. I suppose by your standards of proof, he's a pedophile...


Is confessing on a televised interview to committing sexual assault (rape) not enough for you then your comprehension skills are worse than previously thought. Oh but wait!!! Bill Clinton was bad too …….. hmmmm! And I wondered how drump ever became POTUS …… seems so clear now, thank you for that at least!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Is confessing on a televised interview to committing sexual assault (rape) not enough for you then your comprehension skills are worse than previously thought. Oh but wait!!! Bill Clinton was bad too …….. hmmmm! And I wondered how drump ever became POTUS …… seems so clear now, thank you for that at least!


Oral Office
vs
Evil Office


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You can't silence the truth!
> 
> Bleach and ammonia kills covid, mix and inhale. You know I'm the only one telling you the truth. You can trust my medical advice, I hold degrees from both the school or hard knocks and do your own research university.


Lol, I don't see any confessions. He said when you're rich you can do anything including grab em by the pussy. That's simply stating what you can do when you're rich and get away with it. Give it up dude, Biden is a senile crook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> He said when you're rich you can do anything including grab em by the pussy. That's simply stating what you can do when you're rich and get away with it.


thats actually still called sexual assault/rape


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, I don't see any confessions. He said when you're rich you can do anything including grab em by the pussy. That's simply stating what you can do when you're rich and get away with it. Give it up dude, Biden is a senile crook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey methigan my familys wealthy so im gonna rape your wife


Just kidding id never touch that fat sickly thing who you make pay rent


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, I don't see any confessions. He said when you're rich you can do anything including grab em by the pussy. That's simply stating what you can do when you're rich and get away with it. Give it up dude, Biden is a senile crook.


Yup you are a shitty person, good thing your not rich too . Give it up dude, your mushroom dick saviour is a raping, piece of blow fly shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Not this one. I believe in polls and even science. Holy cow, how can that be?


"it seems" is a poll? It seems that to you, your belief is a "poll".

You've laughably contradicted yourself regarding "science". Pretty much showed you lack any technical understanding or ability whatsoever.

So, getting back to something you said earlier. Why did you call me self-righteous? Was it because I pointed out that Trump is a tax dodging fraud, a grifter and allowing you to out yourself as a fascist? If not, then why?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, I don't see any confessions. He said when you're rich you can do anything including grab em by the pussy. That's simply stating what you can do when you're rich and get away with it. Give it up dude, Biden is a senile crook.


My man, I don't exactly know where you are coming from with all that jazz or what it is I am to give up. Not a big biden supporter, but trump was an outstandingly stupid jackass, will take a biden admin over that embarrassment any day of the week. Again, that's not a defense of or even real support for biden, it's that what you hold him up against is so bad, stupid, and just unacceptable. Trumps a rich bitch daddies boy that bankrupted a casino and sold steaks. He's fucking trash.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "it seems" is a poll? It seems that to you, your belief is a "poll".
> 
> You've laughably contradicted yourself regarding "science". Pretty much showed you lack any technical understanding or ability whatsoever.
> 
> So, getting back to something you said earlier. Why did you call me self-righteous? Was it because I pointed out that Trump is a tax dodging fraud, a grifter and allowing you to out yourself as a fascist? If not, then why?


But people are saying


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm thinking Desantis has the early lead. He'll most likely wipe the floor with any candidate Dems can produce.
> 
> Trump may be a tax cheat or may not. Based on his past leaked returns, he paid more in tax percentages than most politicians including Hillary. The point is, you stated that fascists don't respect of follow the law. So that would make you one, correct?


OK. DeSantis, the governor or the death cult state is your guy. Makes sense.

So funny how you compartmentalize facts to avoid facing contradictions. lulz

Regarding paying taxes. Do you believe former Presidents cannot be held to account for their crimes?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "it seems" is a poll? It seems that to you, your belief is a "poll".
> 
> You've laughably contradicted yourself regarding "science". Pretty much showed you lack any technical understanding or ability whatsoever.
> 
> So, getting back to something you said earlier. Why did you call me self-righteous? Was it because I pointed out that Trump is a tax dodging fraud, a grifter and allowing you to out yourself as a fascist? If not, then why?


You obviously are deranged. You said that fascists ignore/don't follow the law. My point to you is nobody follows every law. Go play in traffic kid...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> OK. DeSantis, the governor or the death cult state is your guy. Makes sense.
> 
> So funny how you compartmentalize facts to avoid facing contradictions. lulz
> 
> Regarding paying taxes. Do you believe former Presidents cannot be held to account for their crimes?


Desantis protected the old first. Furthermore, he didn't mandate a bunch of rules that he didn't follow like most democratic clowns that wore masks for cameras and refrained when nobody was watching.

Democrats have went so far left that they're no longer electable for anyone with common sense.


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Recent attacks on Roe v. Wade is an actual metric of a shift to the right. 

Please show your metrics of a shift to the left.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Democrats have went so far left that they're no longer electable for anyone with common sense.


So the RINO's?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My man, I don't exactly know where you are coming from with all that jazz or what it is I am to give up. Not a big biden supporter, but trump was an outstandingly stupid jackass, will take a biden admin over that embarrassment any day of the week. Again, that's not a defense of or even real support for biden, it's that what you hold him up against is so bad, stupid, and just unacceptable. Trumps a rich bitch daddies boy that bankrupted a casino and sold steaks. He's fucking trash.


I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me. 

So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


Hey sparky
Hunter Biden isn't in office 
You wanna try again with the Trump heathens?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


Spewing hateful lies is not arguing.

Afghanistan was set up by That Man specifically to leave Biden holding the bag.

Morally, Biden is head, shoulders and groin above the orange wannabe Fuhrer.

You gotta stop watching Big Lie vids. They have you believing, championing, propagating the exact opposite of a republic. You don’t need to stay a pathogen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Democrats have went so far left that they're no longer electable


deranged leftist joe biden


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You obviously are deranged. You said that fascists ignore/don't follow the law. My point to you is nobody follows every law. Go play in traffic kid...


Dude, do you even know what you just did there? You projected your own beliefs onto me. As if we are anything alike. As was pointed out earlier, on Jan 6, a fascist mob attacked the US Congress at Trump's insistence with the intent of overturning a free, fair and secure election and to kill Trump's political enemies. Your reply was "not all of them were violent white terrorists intent on a murder and a violent coup." As if that excuses the ones who were and I'll add that you offer nothing other than your belief that not all of them were or are still

Then you say I'm just like you. Well fuck no I'm not. You have no basis for saying so other than projecting your own coronvirus infected ass on me. No sir, we are not alike. 

Fascists are corrupt as all hell. I mean, just look at the con man you hold up as your leader. It's not as if it was any kind of a surprise that he was a con and held himself above the law. Just stop it with the lying and gaslighting. It doesn't work any more. We saw you and your kind clearly and can't unsee it. Fascists suck. Lock them up. Something like 600 indicted co-conspirators of a violent coup are walking free and they should all be rounded up and locked away for good.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


trump shits his pants on a regular basis.

I like presidents who don’t wear diapers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Common sense party injecting bleach and nuking hurricanes


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


To the forum, I present, propaganda. Note the lack of facts based substance in the above example of right wing propaganda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Common sense party paying massive tariffs to lose a trade war with china


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

And nebulizing hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


You can still go to afghanistan and fight cuck boy


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Desantis protected the old first. Furthermore, he didn't mandate a bunch of rules that he didn't follow like most democratic clowns that wore masks for cameras and refrained when nobody was watching.
> 
> Democrats have went so far left that they're no longer electable for anyone with common sense.


Because you say so?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Don juniors common sense of letting the secret service fuck his wife and girlfriend


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> To the forum, I present, propaganda. Note the lack of facts based substance in the above example of right wing propaganda.


The facts are Hunter's emails clearly spell out that he's holding back 10 percent for the big guy. Also, the fact is he knows jack shit about oil companies yet was on the board. Fact is, Joe threatened to withhold aid to Ukraine if they didn't fire a prosecutor investigating that company. Fact is, Joe left Americans behind and most of our allies didn't like it and publicly said so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The facts are Hunter's emails clearly spell out that he's holding back 10 percent for the big guy. Also, the fact is he knows jack shit about oil companies yet was on the board. Fact is, Joe threatened to withhold aid to Ukraine if they didn't fire a prosecutor investigating that company. Fact is, Joe left Americans behind and most of our allies didn't like it and publicly said so.


i think you mean tony blair was mad that big dick biden ended his forever war and you are welcome to suck tony blairs dick if youd like


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2021)

Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


what was trumps approval rating like

will you take a liking to ole joey b if he bans teaching american history like you want


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


The best the insurrectionist Republicans can hope for is that Biden has a low approval rating 3 years out from the next presidential election when the propaganda trolls are out in force trying to rewrite history as investigations and trials still haven't happened yet to let the world know exactly what had happened.

I guess when you support a traitor, any crumb is nourishment.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I see some pushing and shoving. Where's the cop being beaten to death with a fire extinguisher? This shit was happening every day at BLM rallies. Where was the outrage then?


the assaults at BLM rallies were being committed by the police. Big difference. The assaults committed by the traitorous mob at the Capitol were committed on the police....Lock the traitors up.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the assaults at BLM rallies were mainly committed by the police. Big difference. The assaults committed by the traitorous mob at the Capitol were committed on the police....Lock the traitors up.


And the same insurrectionist dick head white guys trying to start a revolution by attacking minority cities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


https://news.gallup.com/poll/203198/presidential-approval-ratings-donald-trump.aspx

trump's approval ratings dipped below 40% many times, when he finally got his orange ass booted out of the office he befouled for four years, he was at 34%................no, seriously....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And the same insurrectionist dick head white guys trying to start a revolution by attacking minority cities.


Republicans suck....vote republicans out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the assaults at BLM rallies were being committed by the police. Big difference. The assaults committed by the traitorous mob at the Capitol were committed on the police....Lock the traitors up.


did you see "umbrella man"...a white hate group instigator that stirred up peaceful protests, setting businesses on fire, breaking windows, spreading hateful graffiti....wasn't just the police...it was white hate groups stirring the pot so they could have something to point at when they did something fucking foul...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what was trumps approval rating like
> 
> will you take a liking to ole joey b if he bans teaching american history like you want


LMAO, you powder puff bitches are so predictable. Just chill out and lets see how it goes. I could care less about who is President, They ALL are just cardboard cutouts that are candy for the masses. Obamma sucked, Trump sucked, Clinton Sucked, Joe Biden sucks and so will the next dip wad they put up there. Which party, has nothing to do with it. 
Try critical thinking Buck and not just gobbling up every bit of precum that oozes from Joe's Geriatric Dick. Seriously, Try It!!


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Support your case for Clinton please. Oh, and start with the economics.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> LMAO, you powder puff bitches are so predictable. Just chill out and lets see how it goes. I could care less about who is President, They ALL are just cardboard cutouts that are candy for the masses. Obamma sucked, Trump sucked, Clinton Sucked, Joe Biden sucks and so will the next dip wad they put up there. Which party, has nothing to do with it.
> Try critical thinking Buck and not just gobbling up every bit of precum that oozes from Joe's Geriatric Dick. Seriously, Try It!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did you see "umbrella man"...a white hate group instigator that stirred up peaceful protests, setting businesses on fire, breaking windows, spreading hateful graffiti....wasn't just the police...it was white hate groups stirring the pot so they could have something to point at when they did something fucking foul...


white power boogaloo bois murdered some cops too


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I could care less about who is President


oh ok

so which school districts in your state were teaching CRT?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://news.gallup.com/poll/203198/presidential-approval-ratings-donald-trump.aspx
> 
> trump's approval ratings dipped below 40% many times, when he finally got his orange ass booted out of the office he befouled for four years, he was at 34%................no, seriously....


Stifle the ignorance, no one cares about it unless its your guy  


doublejj said:


> View attachment 5007656


You place memes to prove your ignorance, gutsy, sad, but gutsy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%





ASMALLVOICE said:


> I could care less about who is President,


does anyone see a contradiction here


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Stifle the ignorance, no one cares about it unless its your guy
> You place memes to prove your ignorance, gutsy, sad, but gutsy


why do you get so upset about your grandkids being taught that america was founded on institutional racism by white christians?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> does anyone see a contradiction here


nope, it proves that ALL Presidents suck, nothing more, I know this critical thinking is new to you, but keep at it, you'll get there


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The facts are Hunter's emails clearly spell out that he's holding back 10 percent for the big guy. Also, the fact is he knows jack shit about oil companies yet was on the board. Fact is, Joe threatened to withhold aid to Ukraine if they didn't fire a prosecutor investigating that company. Fact is, Joe left Americans behind and most of our allies didn't like it and publicly said so.


Yes, we understand that you can hold baseless belief as fact. Everything you've said in the above post is disputed elsewhere by reliable facts based sources of daily news. But maybe I'm the one who is wrong. How about providing a reference source to back up your claims about Hunter Biden? I'll read it and we can go forward talking from the same set of information.

You have no credibility but I'm willing to read your sources.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> LMAO, you powder puff bitches are so predictable. Just chill out and lets see how it goes. I could care less about who is President, They ALL are just cardboard cutouts that are candy for the masses. Obamma sucked, Trump sucked, Clinton Sucked, Joe Biden sucks and so will the next dip wad they put up there. Which party, has nothing to do with it.
> Try critical thinking Buck and not just gobbling up every bit of precum that oozes from Joe's Geriatric Dick. Seriously, Try It!!



Just another dumb fuck texan who is angry that he has a small dick! Nobody cares what you say son!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> LMAO, you powder puff bitches are so predictable. Just chill out and lets see how it goes. I could care less about who is President, They ALL are just cardboard cutouts that are candy for the masses. Obamma sucked, Trump sucked, Clinton Sucked, Joe Biden sucks and so will the next dip wad they put up there. Which party, has nothing to do with it.
> Try critical thinking Buck and not just gobbling up every bit of precum that oozes from Joe's Geriatric Dick. Seriously, Try It!!


I like the higher job hiring, better economic stability, improved race and gender rights, non xenophobic, pro-science, and pro-democracy platform that the Democrats are far better at legislating. So I disagree.

I could see if you only really give a shit about the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda how it really wouldn't matter though.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I like the higher job hiring, better economic stability, improved race and gender rights, non xenophobic, pro-science, and pro-democracy platform that the Democrats are far better at legislating. So I disagree.
> 
> I could see if you only really give a shit about the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda how it really wouldn't matter though.


My Bad, I seemed to have triggered your inner child, I'll chill for a while and let you calm down


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


cherry pick much?

Translation: last week I found a rare opinion poll that confirmed my bias


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> nope, it proves that ALL Presidents suck, nothing more, I know this critical thinking is new to you, but keep at it, you'll get there


So, "proof" is when a guy on the internet makes a statement and that guy happens to be you...and that's what you call critical thinking? 

Do you know what autofellatio is?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> nope, it proves that ALL Presidents suck


funny how you stopped singing that tune for four years must just be a coincidence


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> My Bad, I seemed to have triggered your inner child, I'll chill for a while and let you calm down


what is the thing you like most about banning the teaching of racism by whites in american history


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Stifle the ignorance, no one cares about it unless its your guy
> You place memes to prove your ignorance, gutsy, sad, but gutsy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> LMAO, you powder puff bitches are so predictable. Just chill out and lets see how it goes. I could care less about who is President, They ALL are just cardboard cutouts that are candy for the masses. Obamma sucked, Trump sucked, Clinton Sucked, Joe Biden sucks and so will the next dip wad they put up there. Which party, has nothing to do with it.
> Try critical thinking Buck and not just gobbling up every bit of precum that oozes from Joe's Geriatric Dick. Seriously, Try It!!


so...you're just a douchebag troll with no real interest in politics, you just want to be as offensive as you can be.....got it, ignored right now before i waste anymore time on your stupid shit


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> My Bad, I seemed to have triggered your inner child, I'll chill for a while and let you calm down


Nope, I am all good. Was just thinking you might have been actually curious about how the Democratic POTUS and the Democratic congress and senate bailed us out from another Republican led economic collapse. Because it was different than what you had said.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Don juniors common sense of letting the secret service fuck his wife and girlfriend


Well really, can you blame them…….


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> nope, it proves that ALL Presidents suck, nothing more, I know this critical thinking is new to you, but keep at it, you'll get there


What does the moron that spews trumptard talking points know about critical thinking?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well really, can you blame them…….


i can blame the secret service for being willing to touch that white trailer trash


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> nope, it proves that ALL Presidents suck, nothing more, I know this critical thinking is new to you, but keep at it, you'll get there


It does no such thing. Our last real Republican President was Eisenhower.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What does the moron that spews trumptard talking points know about critical thinking?


Probably what nuclear smart bombs do


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can blame the secret service for being willing to touch that white trailer trash


But given a choice between junior and them? Kind of a no brainer really. The world needs those kinds of women Rodger, for the hunting camp and drunken urge filling…… ok maybe it’s just me .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Biden's approval falls to less than 40%


So still above Trumps entire term?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not arguing Trump's a good person. I'm arguing that he was by far a better president than Biden. Do you not believe the emails that were found on Hunter Biden's laptop about 10 percent for the "big guy"? Do you believe Hunter belongs on any board of directors? Biden's family have enriched themselves because of their ties to Joe and Joe encouraged it. He's the real trash. Furthermore, how about the withdrawal from Afghanistan? You think he did the right thing there? Leaving US citizens behind? Unacceptable to me.
> 
> So when I say give it up, I mean give up trying to convince folks Biden isn't a senile old scumbag. Because he is.


Of course he got that job because of his dad. That's how shit works unfortunately. You think politicians kids have the grades to all go to ivy league schools? He grabbed that board of directors job by the pussy because when you are rich and powerful they let you do that. 

He doesn't have a government post, that's a departure from trumps approach.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Desantis protected the old first. Furthermore, he didn't mandate a bunch of rules that he didn't follow like most democratic clowns that wore masks for cameras and refrained when nobody was watching.
> 
> Democrats have went so far left that they're no longer electable for anyone with common sense.


Picking and choosing when to invoke the first amendment is a very fascist thing to do. I know you can't understand this but rule of law is not arbitrary in its application. 

For example, De Santis is invoking the first in order to force social media platforms to reinstate Trump's access. This is grandstanding and will get thrown out in court because the first amendment does not apply to private institutions. Read the whole amendment, idiot.

What you fascists are doing is treating the constitution like it is some girly mag and you just look at the bits you like.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> But given a choice between junior and them? Kind of a no brainer really. The world needs those kinds of women Rodger, for the hunting camp and drunken urge filling…… ok maybe it’s just me .


i think it's just you...a woman can be attractive on the outside (not saying that's the case here...) but so rotten and rank inside all she has to do is speak her mind one time and i just lose all desire, no matter how attractive she is...


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

Simon Rosenberg, Democratic strategist and president of liberal think tank NDN, expressed concerns about the president’s popularity in a memo published Wednesday on NDN’s website.

Titled “Time for Dems To Come Together,” Rosenberg’s began with a partisan characterization of Republicans as “extremists” whom Democrats must defeat in the upcoming elections to advance Biden’s supposed “democracy vs autocracy agenda.”

“Over the last few weeks we’ve talked about how an early, compelling 2022 election narrative has emerged for Democrats – lean into defeating COVID, sell the rest of the agenda (growing economy, climate, health care, etc) and brand the GOP as extremists, unfit to govern,” he wrote.

“Considering the stakes, 2022 is no ordinary election and we simply must be doing everything we can to make sure we prevail. Which is why all Democrats should be more alarmed by the drop in the President’s approval rating since a rancorous debate has broken out over his post-American Rescue Plan agenda,” Rosenberg said.









'The President’s Decline Is Alarming': Dem Insiders Worried by Biden's Growing Problems


'People don’t feel like their lives have been improved. They did sort of feel that promises aren’t being kept.'




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

my 2 cents about Biden?

at this point in trump's presidency, he already locked up Hillary, gave us Trumpcare and cashed the check from Mexico for his bigly lovely wall. and he was just starting to roll out his plan for infrastructure week.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Simon Rosenberg, Democratic strategist and president of liberal think tank NDN, expressed concerns about the president’s popularity in a memo published Wednesday on NDN’s website.
> 
> Titled “Time for Dems To Come Together,” Rosenberg’s began with a partisan characterization of Republicans as “extremists” whom Democrats must defeat in the upcoming elections to advance Biden’s supposed “democracy vs autocracy agenda.”
> 
> ...


I laughed when I read your post because Trump stifled any talk of his disapproval ratings, calling it fake news. He did not care about growing his base of support. He did nothing to win over new voters, not through PR efforts, speech or deeds. How well did that go for him?

So, Democrats do take this seriously and do care that Biden is not growing his base of supporters. I'm glad they care. Maybe they will work up some ideas to try to win more people over. Unlike Trump's people who just circled the wagons and started taking pot shots just because people disagreed with them. I laugh that you think this is some sort of troll.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> He did nothing to win over new voters, not through PR efforts, speech or deeds. How well did that go for him?


about the same as it did for hillary. she followed the same approach i think and thought she could just coast on obama's coat tails


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> about the same as it did for hillary. she followed the same approach i think and thought she could just coast on obama's coat tails


Then again, she beat Trump by millions of votes. It was the electoral college and sharp numbers shaving using Putin's propaganda machine that won it for Trump in 2016. Lightning didn't strike twice, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Simon Rosenberg, Democratic strategist and president of liberal think tank NDN, expressed concerns about the president’s popularity in a memo published Wednesday on NDN’s website.
> 
> Titled “Time for Dems To Come Together,” Rosenberg’s began with a partisan characterization of Republicans as “extremists” whom Democrats must defeat in the upcoming elections to advance Biden’s supposed “democracy vs autocracy agenda.”
> 
> ...


correct side of town of side of tracks is something i hear most americans say all the time


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> correct side of town of side of tracks is something i hear most americans say all the time


in america, i find party. in russia, party find you!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it's just you...a woman can be attractive on the outside (not saying that's the case here...) but so rotten and rank inside all she has to do is speak her mind one time and i just lose all desire, no matter how attractive she is...


Who said anything about talking and yes probably just me .


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Who said anything about talking and yes probably just me .


best charlie sheen line?
i don't pay them (whores) to come over, i pay for them to leave.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

hey...i have to call bullshit on myself...i do not like to be proven wrong, and i and others said something wrong yesterday.
a capital police officer was NOT beaten to death with a fire extinguisher...a fire extinguisher was thrown at an officer in a skuffle, but it didn't even seem to knock him down in the video...the only officer killed ( not counting the ones driven to suicide after trying to reconcile the insurrectionists actions) actually died after having two strokes the next day while he was still in the hospital. i totally lay that at the seditionist's feet, but they didn't beat an officer to death with a fire extinguisher, or anything else. not for lack of trying, i'm sure, but they were as successful at that as they were at everything else they set out to do...
so, my mistake, and i retract it publicly...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey...i have to call bullshit on myself...i do not like to be proven wrong, and i and others said something wrong yesterday.
> a capital police officer was NOT beaten to death with a fire extinguisher...a fire extinguisher was thrown at an officer in a skuffle, but it didn't even seem to knock him down in the video...the only officer killed ( not counting the ones driven to suicide after trying to reconcile the insurrectionists actions) actually died after having two strokes the next day while he was still in the hospital. i totally lay that at the seditionist's feet, but they didn't beat an officer to death with a fire extinguisher, or anything else. not for lack of trying, i'm sure, but they were as successful at that as they were at everything else they set out to do...
> so, my mistake, and i retract it publicly...


TL DR
lol. apology accepted.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey...i have to call bullshit on myself...i do not like to be proven wrong, and i and others said something wrong yesterday.
> a capital police officer was NOT beaten to death with a fire extinguisher...a fire extinguisher was thrown at an officer in a skuffle, but it didn't even seem to knock him down in the video...the only officer killed ( not counting the ones driven to suicide after trying to reconcile the insurrectionists actions) actually died after having two strokes the next day while he was still in the hospital. i totally lay that at the seditionist's feet, but they didn't beat an officer to death with a fire extinguisher, or anything else. not for lack of trying, i'm sure, but they were as successful at that as they were at everything else they set out to do...
> so, my mistake, and i retract it publicly...


Oh dear. You’re right. I thought it was real too.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the assaults at BLM rallies were being committed by the police. Big difference. The assaults committed by the traitorous mob at the Capitol were committed on the police....Lock the traitors up.


You obviously haven't seen all the footage. Lame stream media is propoganda.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey...i have to call bullshit on myself...i do not like to be proven wrong, and i and others said something wrong yesterday.
> a capital police officer was NOT beaten to death with a fire extinguisher...a fire extinguisher was thrown at an officer in a skuffle, but it didn't even seem to knock him down in the video...the only officer killed ( not counting the ones driven to suicide after trying to reconcile the insurrectionists actions) actually died after having two strokes the next day while he was still in the hospital. i totally lay that at the seditionist's feet, but they didn't beat an officer to death with a fire extinguisher, or anything else. not for lack of trying, i'm sure, but they were as successful at that as they were at everything else they set out to do...
> so, my mistake, and i retract it publicly...


Thank you for being honest. There was no video that you described, correct? This kind of thing seems to happen often to conservatives...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lame stream media is propoganda


fringe of reality based media is the truth.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> cherry pick much?
> 
> Translation: last week I found a rare opinion poll that confirmed my bias


A rare 


HGCC said:


> Of course he got that job because of his dad. That's how shit works unfortunately. You think politicians kids have the grades to all go to ivy league schools? He grabbed that board of directors job by the pussy because when you are rich and powerful they let you do that.
> 
> He doesn't have a government post, that's a departure from trumps approach.


I'll answer your question with a question. Comparing Trump's kids vs Biden's son, who would you trust your kids lives with?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Thank you for being honest. There was no video that you described, correct? This kind of thing seems to happen often to conservatives...


what about beating unity and love into an unconscious officer?



what about the murder of brian sicknick?

you are a white power piece of shit methigan


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> A rare
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question. Comparing Trump's kids vs Biden's son, who would you trust your kids lives with?


trump's kids had to attend mandatory "dont steal charity money from cancer kids" classes because they stole money from cancer kids


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You obviously haven't seen all the footage. Lame stream media is propoganda.


a lot of the footage is being saved for the trails.....lock them up


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> propoganda.


----------



## Er3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Its like this when Bob Woodward is on your ass you must go. How about Google that fucked up Trump university or all the wall money. For chrissakes Steve Bannon was arrested off a Chinese billionaires super yacht. Not to mention all that kung flu shit had China ready to roast us be glad general Millie was on duty..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what about beating unity and love into an unconscious officer?
> 
> View attachment 5007805
> 
> ...


where are the riot cops with tear gas, rubber slugs, and water cannons when you need them?...they should have hosed these motherfuckers down with all three, drug them all to jail, and hung them the next fucking day...seditious fucking morons


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> a lot of the footage is being saved for the trails.....lock them up


Yawn, if there was anything that spectacular, it would have been leaked long ago. The only reason they're keeping it is to continue to utilize the event politically. It's like Russia collusion, a narrative...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 11, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Its like this when Bob Woodward is on your ass you must go. How about Google that fucked up Trump university or all the wall money. For chrissakes Steve Bannon was arrested off a Chinese billionaires super yacht. Not to mention all that kung flu shit had China ready to roast us be glad general Millie was on duty..


Lol, Millie's a political hack. More time studying "white rage" than making a real evacuation plan for Afghanistan. Do you really deny it? "I'm interested in learning more about white rage". What a fucking joke...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yawn, if there was anything that spectacular, it would have been leaked long ago. The only reason they're keeping it is to continue to utilize the event politically. It's like Russia collusion, a narrative...


lets see how that works for them in court......lock them up


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, Millie's a political hack. More time studying "white rage" than making a real evacuation plan for Afghanistan. Do you really deny it? "I'm interested in learning more about white rage". What a fucking joke...


This is why traitriots are so offended by CRT. It describes a national reality mostly held up by same traitriots. And they know it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yawn, if there was anything that spectacular, it would have been leaked long ago. The only reason they're keeping it is to continue to utilize the event politically. It's like Russia collusion, a narrative...


Hey methigan you cant even convince us youre not a piece of shit so you should give up on trying to tell us we didnt see an insurrection on january 6


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, Millie's a political hack. More time studying "white rage" than making a real evacuation plan for Afghanistan. Do you really deny it? "I'm interested in learning more about white rage". What a fucking joke...


Hes preparing for little terrorists like you. Hell introduce you to ashli babbit!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yes, let's... Suck a cock


For you that would be a more dignified living than selling grams at the hospice


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Gonna put this here. Go man go!








Risky move: Biden undercuts WH executive privilege shield


WASHINGTON (AP) — It’s a risky move by President Joe Biden that could come back to haunt him — and future presidents — in the hyperpartisan world of Washington politics. Democrat Biden has agreed to a request from Congress seeking sensitive information on the actions of his predecessor Donald...




apnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Gonna put this here. Go man go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fucking hammer is rising...i want to be there when it falls


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> A rare
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question. Comparing Trump's kids vs Biden's son, who would you trust your kids lives with?


Tiffany, baron, Biden kid/Ivanka tie, trump Jr., Eric.

Thats a pretty dumb point/example though, what has it got to do with the fact that none of them should be in charge of government anything. What point are you trying to make? What do these two old dudes kids have to do with any of it?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yawn, if there was anything that spectacular, it would have been leaked long ago. The only reason they're keeping it is to continue to utilize the event politically. It's like Russia collusion, a narrative...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yawn, if there was anything that spectacular, it would have been leaked long ago. The only reason they're keeping it is to continue to utilize the event politically. It's like Russia collusion, a narrative...


yeah, it was a big snore fest. Hardly anyone got killed.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> yeah, it was a big snore fest. Hardly anyone got killed.


Right? It is almost like the fact that Roger Stone was a direct link between WikiLeaks who was working with the Russian military who was attacking hundreds of millions of American citizens to help Trump cheat his way into the presidency in 2016 is not being force fed to the Trump cultists by their propaganda channels, so it doesn't actually matter to them. 

Either that or these potential domestic terrorists who brand themselves (wrongly) 'Patriots' are such sheep that when their cult leader says something completely self serving like 'No Collusion' they are so programmed that they are willing to disregard any actual information so they can ignore that sick feeling in their stomach that is (correctly) telling them they are being scammed by a cult leader.

Trump was working with the Russian military to brainwash conservatives to cheat in our elections, which is a crime. And he got caught because he is a idiot and hired crooks and con men who are also idiots and they got him caught when they started bragging about their ill gotten gains prior to the 2016 election. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-16271224


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Tiffany, baron, Biden kid/Ivanka tie, trump Jr., Eric.
> 
> Thats a pretty dumb point/example though, what has it got to do with the fact that none of them should be in charge of government anything. What point are you trying to make? What do these two old dudes kids have to do with any of it?


I'm not asking what they should be in charge of in govt. I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent. It's a matter of trust since everyone seems to attack Trump. I think his kids turned out fine. Hunter, not so much. They're crooks pal. The whole family is enriching itself on Joe's power/influence.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not asking what they should be in charge of in govt. I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent. It's a matter of trust since everyone seems to attack Trump. I think his kids turned out fine. Hunter, not so much. They're crooks pal. The whole family is enriching itself on Joe's power/influence.


Of course you think Trump's kids turned out fine, you are a disingenuous propaganda troll selling Trump's lies.

Hunter is not out there trying to tear our nation apart with some bullshit insurrection so that daddy can keep them out of jail. Trump's little spoiled brats have been doing just that. The Trump's are traitorous pieces of shit that have time and again been proven as con's that are more than happy to rip off vulnerable Americans. It is not even close. Biden's kids are far more respectable, even when Hunter is flat on his ass high as shit, than Trump's brood.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent.


It certainly is. There is no way in hell I would trust any of trump’s larvae to watch my kid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not asking what they should be in charge of in govt. I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent. It's a matter of trust since everyone seems to attack Trump. I think his kids turned out fine. Hunter, not so much. They're crooks pal. The whole family is enriching itself on Joe's power/influence.


You dont have any kids methigan. Never will. Your barren wife cooked her womb with meth. Ditto your flaccid cock


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not asking what they should be in charge of in govt. I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent. It's a matter of trust since everyone seems to attack Trump. I think his kids turned out fine. Hunter, not so much. They're crooks pal. The whole family is enriching itself on Joe's power/influence.


I'll take my chances with Biden the Trump family are proven grifters


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Shit I really wouldn't even trust Trump with his own kid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Shit I really wouldn't even trust Trump with his own kid.
> 
> View attachment 5008089


Her safe place is at a pageant with a bunch of fifteen year olds naked to distract daddy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Hunter seems nice.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

This guy:


or this guy:


Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not asking what they should be in charge of in govt. I'm asking would you trust them over Hunter to watch your kid. The answer is apparent. It's a matter of trust since everyone seems to attack Trump. I think his kids turned out fine. Hunter, not so much. They're crooks pal. The whole family is enriching itself on Joe's power/influence.


Alright then, if that's your metric that's fine. It is still a super weird measure to me and is meaningless in my opinion. I don't give a shit about any of their kids, one could certainly say trumps kids also enrich themselves on their daddies power and influence. It sort of is what it is, that's how the world works. Again, I would have to point out that Joe didn't put his coked out kid in charge of anything. He does not have a white house office. Cant say the same for trump. Can't do a whole lot about people buying influence in the private sector, but it is wildly inappropriate to have in government.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

How is it super weird when my contention is Biden and his family are crooks? Hunter Biden peddled influence to Ukranians, Chinese, etc. The emails on that laptop make it clear Joe was involved also. They're not even close to the same thing in my book.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Shit I really wouldn't even trust Trump with his own kid.
> 
> View attachment 5008089


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How is it super weird when my contention is Biden and his family are crooks? Hunter Biden peddled influence to Ukranians, Chinese, etc. The emails on that laptop make it clear Joe was involved also. They're not even close to the same thing in my book.


A guy on the internet told me you spread lies and disinformation without citation 
PROVE ME WRONG cause this is clearly what is happening in my book


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and trump's kids aren't riding his coattails like fucking maggots on a slugs tail?.....you make me sick with your transparent bullshit...get fucked asshole...now putting you back on ignore, cocksucking trumptard troll


Big difference between having advantages and "saving 10 percent for the big guy". It's all in his emails. You seem like a triggered little troll.

And I'll ask it again little troll. Who would you leave your kids with if you went out to dinner? Hunter?? lol


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


Did you notice her hand. As much as I am not a fan of the adult she turned out, it sucks that she had a abusive father.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Did you notice her hand. As much as I am not a fan of the adult she turned out, it sucks that she had a abusive father.


Well having a hooker as a stepmom aint easy

But hey Joe Biden ..


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Big difference between having advantages and "saving 10 percent for the big guy". It's all in his emails. You seem like a triggered little troll.
> 
> And I'll ask it again little troll. Who would you leave your kids with if you went out to dinner? Hunter?? lol


Is there any propaganda that you don't swallow like a baby bird having right wing propagandists throw up into your mouth?

What year was that email (that I think you are actually wrong about what it says, but I will play along with your propaganda for a moment)? What political office did Joe Biden have to trade favors with in 2017? This is why the propaganda trolls are so cucktastic, they can just say anything that they want and pretend like it is reality and means something. And it doesn't.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah man, it's a weird and bad comparison and isn't winning anyone over. Again, I have to point out that you seem to have no concept of wealth/power and how that works as a whole, and don't seem to have a distinction between government and private businesses.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How is it super weird when my contention is Biden and his family are crooks? Hunter Biden peddled influence to Ukranians, Chinese, etc. The emails on that laptop make it clear Joe was involved also. They're not even close to the same thing in my book.


I thought they couldn’t find the laptop. Didn’t tucker lose it?

yeah, UPS said they delivered it to Tucker’s lair but the fucking porch bandits swiped it.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought the couldn’t find the laptop. Didn’t tucker lose it?
> 
> yeah, UPS said they delivered it to Tucker’s lair but the fucking porch bandits swiped it.


It is ok, Giuliani's buddies in Russia can always just get him another one.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Yeah man, it's a weird and bad comparison and isn't winning anyone over. Again, I have to point out that you seem to have no concept of wealth/power and how that works as a whole, and don't seem to have a distinction between government and private businesses.


I fully understand the difference between being privileged and being a criminal. Pay to play is Hunter's and the entire Biden family's game. Can't spell it out any more clear than that. Did you even read the emails or watch the interview with Hunter's former business partner? Very clear that he's peddling influence for money.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I fully understand the difference between being privileged and being a criminal. Pay to play is Hunter's and the entire Biden family's game. Can't spell it out any more clear than that. Did you even read the emails or watch the interview with Hunter's former business partner? Very clear that he's peddling influence for money.


OMG and he isn't even a Republican


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry but anybody that would’ve won that race would’ve been just as bad remember Congress runs the show Mitch McConnell is the real enemy hear guys that mans the devil look at what he’s done for this country policy that divides us legislation to keep the poor down and big business up Biden is a puppet and trump a pos you want better don’t vote for the next 70+ year old white man with a few million dollars in his account Democrat or republican all just a scam our founding fathers founded a free country for the people we live in a capitalist country for the dollar


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I fully understand the difference between being privileged and being a criminal. Pay to play is Hunter's and the entire Biden family's game. Can't spell it out any more clear than that. Did you even read the emails or watch the interview with Hunter's former business partner? Very clear that he's peddling influence for money.


So disregard almost 50 years of Joe Biden's actual time in political office where we can see his tax returns and see clearly that he was firmly in the middle class the entire time, because once he was out of office his 50 year old kid (who is a Yale law graduate) was trying to make money?

That is hilarious.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Sorry but anybody that would’ve won that race would’ve been just as bad remember Congress runs the show Mitch McConnell is the real enemy hear guys that mans the devil look at what he’s done for this country policy that divides us legislation to keep the poor down and big business up Biden is a puppet and trump a pos you want better don’t vote for the next 70+ year old white man with a few million dollars in his account Democrat or republican all just a scam our founding fathers founded a free country for the people we live in a capitalist country for the dollar


Race has no place in this conversation. I do agree that an age limit and tighter term limits should be in place.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I fully understand the difference between being privileged and being a criminal. Pay to play is Hunter's and the entire Biden family's game. Can't spell it out any more clear than that. Did you even read the emails or watch the interview with Hunter's former business partner? Very clear that he's peddling influence for money.


Based on this, you don't man.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Race has no place in this conversation. I do agree that an age limit and tighter term limits should be in place.


Attacking critical race theory puts race front and center just like trying to rewrite history about election fraud and January sixth attack on America


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I fully understand the difference between being privileged and being a criminal. Pay to play is Hunter's and the entire Biden family's game. Can't spell it out any more clear than that. Did you even read the emails or watch the interview with Hunter's former business partner? Very clear that he's peddling influence for money.


Hunter Biden is allowed to run a charity in the state of New York. Do you know why the trumps can’t?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How is it super weird when my contention is Biden and his family are crooks? Hunter Biden peddled influence to Ukranians, Chinese, etc. The emails on that laptop make it clear Joe was involved also. They're not even close to the same thing in my book.


Did you read those email to make this decision? oh and by the way Hunter was cleared by 3 different republican panels, did you know that......


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Based on this, you don't man.


Whatever you say professor. Privilege isn't the same as criminality. I can have my rich daddy groom me for business, etc. It's not the same as going to a foreign country and selling your dad the president or vp's ear to an oil company.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Whatever you say professor. Privilege isn't the same as criminality. I can have my rich daddy groom me for business, etc. It's not the same as going to a foreign country and selling your dad the president or vp's ear to an oil company.


Is it the same as fleecing a kids charity?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Whatever you say professor. Privilege isn't the same as criminality. I can have my rich daddy groom me for business, etc. It's not the same as going to a foreign country and selling your dad the president or vp's ear to an oil company.


What about withholding aid to a foreign country to get dirt that is to be manufactured against your primary political opponent 

Asking for the majority of Americans?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did you read those email to make this decision? oh and by the way Hunter was cleared by 3 different republican panels, did you know that......


He's not cleared of shit. He hasn't been charged, that's a long way from being cleared. I did read some of the emails and I did see the interview with his business partner. Did you?

I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> He's not cleared of shit. He hasn't been charged, that's a long way from being cleared. I did read some of the emails and I did see the interview with his business partner. Did you?
> 
> I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


If Trumps goons found anything they would have shown it far and wide 
Since they failed they tried a coup


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> He's not cleared of shit. He hasn't been charged, that's a long way from being cleared. I did read some of the emails and I did see the interview with his business partner. Did you?
> 
> I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


actually i did.....and since those republican panel found nothing that's the reason he wasn't charged.....even his buisness partner as well.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> He's not cleared of shit. He hasn't been charged, that's a long way from being cleared. I did read some of the emails and I did see the interview with his business partner. Did you?
> 
> I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


Which means you have no principles just like your party


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> He's not cleared of shit. He hasn't been charged, that's a long way from being cleared. I did read some of the emails and I did see the interview with his business partner. Did you?
> 
> I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


I read an email that says you charge your fat sickly wife rent?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Whatever you say professor. Privilege isn't the same as criminality. I can have my rich daddy groom me for business, etc. It's not the same as going to a foreign country and selling your dad the president or vp's ear to an oil company.


lol this troll is pretending like the year that this oil company (that is located in a foreign nation that is our ally) hired Hunter just happens to be the same one that the Russian military started their attack on our nation. A job that he got paid a yearly salary about the same as what Trump Jr was getting for doing a couple hate rallies while his daddy was POTUS.

I do not think it is a coincidence that these propaganda trolls are trying to make this smear to deflect from the very real crimes that Trump and his criminal syndicate was perpetrating with the Russian military at the same time. It was always their intention to use anything they could to troll the Democratic nominee.

And again, none of this has anything to do with Joe Biden, who is the one that is actually in office, and who is also not appointing his kid to do things like negotiate a middle east peace agreement or all the other things that Trump stupidly put his brood in charge of.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

First off, specifically, what panels are you talking about? What exactly is a "republican panel". If you're talking a congressional or senatorial committee holding hearings, they're bipartisan with whoever controls congress or senate being the chair. Furthermore, "panels" don't charge criminals with the exception of perhaps lying to congress. That would fall under a federal or state prosecutor typically.

Do you believe the emails are fake? The laptop not real? The business partner to be a liar?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> How is it super weird when my contention is Biden and his family are crooks? Hunter Biden peddled influence to Ukranians, Chinese, etc. The emails on that laptop make it clear Joe was involved also. They're not even close to the same thing in my book.


Because that is pointing and shrieking at the opossum in the room while ignoring the tiger.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> First off, specifically, what panels are you talking about? What exactly is a "republican panel". If you're talking a congressional or senatorial committee holding hearings, they're bipartisan with whoever controls congress or senate being the chair. Furthermore, "panels" don't charge criminals with the exception of perhaps lying to congress. That would fall under a federal or state prosecutor typically.
> 
> Do you believe the emails are fake? The laptop not real? The business partner to be a liar?


If Hannity says it it's bullshit


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't even like Trump. But he's a much better choice based on my beliefs and values than any of the dems at this time.


yes, we know. You have fucked up “beliefs and values”.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> First off, specifically, what panels are you talking about? What exactly is a "republican panel". If you're talking a congressional or senatorial committee holding hearings, they're bipartisan with whoever controls congress or senate being the chair. Furthermore, "panels" don't charge criminals with the exception of perhaps lying to congress. That would fall under a federal or state prosecutor typically.
> 
> Do you believe the emails are fake? The laptop not real? The business partner to be a liar?


The emails oh no


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

assuming the rusky can read english......



https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/200923_FullReport_PetersHSGACWydenFinance.pdf



there is the full report......


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> assuming the rusky can read english......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the report on election interference. While there may be some material about Hunter in there, he's not the focus of that.

All I needed was to see the pictures of the crackhead and those emails to know what he's about. But the business partner cemented my opinion...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> That's the report on election interference. While there may be some material about Hunter in there, he's not the focus of that.
> 
> All I needed was to see the pictures of the crackhead and those emails to know what he's about. But the business partner cemented my opinion...


oh you want that one too.....

here is the final report......ck out the area where it says he was a protectee of the Secret Service for that time too......



https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/HSGAC_Finance_Report_FINAL.pdf



section VII


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> That's the report on election interference. While there may be some material about Hunter in there, he's not the focus of that.
> 
> All I needed was to see the pictures of the crackhead and those emails to know what he's about. But the business partner cemented my opinion...


2020 election interference....and to make sure Hunter was all in it for the misinformation campaign....setup by an Russian Oli that was trying to steal money for Ukrainian people.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> That's the report on election interference. While there may be some material about Hunter in there, he's not the focus of that.
> 
> All I needed was to see the pictures of the crackhead and those emails to know what he's about. But the business partner cemented my opinion...


Emails !


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

I understand Joe was wealthy middle class basically upper class and all politicians have to swing both ways to compromise that’s actually a good politician and I feel he was a good politician but now a puppet and I am Democrat he made to many promises to many minorities to actually make any significant change in our country and as we know all incoming presidents have to face the problems of there predecessor but he was not a good choice to lead our country he’s a good choice to have as a puppet to push the progressive agenda and believe me trump is no better actually worse to impulsive and stuck in old time ways our country is ran on old policy by old men our representatives only push there own views when in fact I thought they represented us as a whole man it’s all just very sad that this is what we are talking about


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 2020 election interference....and to make sure Hunter was all in it for the misinformation campaign....setup by an Russian Oli that was trying to steal money for Ukrainian people.......


I'll refer you to key findings in the front. Burisma involvement was problematic and yet nobody did anything. Hunter's spending spre

Matter of fact Biden states that he withheld aid to Ukraine due to a "corrupt" prosecutor who was looking into Burisma. There's video all over showing him saying "what do you know, he was fired". 

And if we're going to talk about russia disinformation, how about the collusion that was pushed so hard? It was complete bullshit that Hilliary's campaign fed to DOJ and DOJ was weaponized. John Durham indicted one of Hilliary's campaign lawyers recently. And that will most likely be the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Fucking Biden supporters...









Georgia's Fulton County fires election workers accused of shredding voter applications


Fulton County is Georgia's most populous county.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I understand Joe was wealthy middle class basically upper class and all politicians have to swing both ways to compromise that’s actually a good politician and I feel he was a good politician but now a puppet and I am Democrat he made to many promises to many minorities to actually make any significant change in our country and as we know all incoming presidents have to face the problems of there predecessor but he was not a good choice to lead our country he’s a good choice to have as a puppet to push the progressive agenda and believe me trump is no better actually worse to impulsive and stuck in old time ways our country is ran on old policy by old men our representatives only push there own views when in fact I thought they represented us as a whole man it’s all just very sad that this is what we are talking about


I agree. I don't think Trump is a good guy at all. But I think we need more conservative leadership to stop the squad...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 2020 election interference....and to make sure Hunter was all in it for the misinformation campaign....setup by an Russian Oli that was trying to steal money for Ukrainian people.......


Except they set it up for 2016, and instead used their Giuliani-Russia-email troll on "But Clinton". Kind of loses it's potency when they tried it two presidential elections in a row.



rollupreader said:


> I agree. I don't think Trump is a good guy at all. But I think we need more conservative leadership to stop the squad...


Yeah those handful of Democratic congress woman that represent their districts are the real problem. Not all the 100+ insurrectionist propaganda pushing Republicans who voted to overturn the will of the 81 million people who voted for Biden and are now trying to destroy any economic recovery as well as the ability to stop this pandemic from tearing hundreds of thousands of people apart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'll refer you to key findings in the front. Burisma involvement was problematic and yet nobody did anything. Hunter's spending spre
> 
> Matter of fact Biden states that he withheld aid to Ukraine due to a "corrupt" prosecutor who was looking into Burisma. There's video all over showing him saying "what do you know, he was fired".
> 
> And if we're going to talk about russia disinformation, how about the collusion that was pushed so hard? It was complete bullshit that Hilliary's campaign fed to DOJ and DOJ was weaponized. John Durham indicted one of Hilliary's campaign lawyers recently. And that will most likely be the tip of the iceberg...


How many did mueller indict and imprison


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I understand Joe was wealthy middle class basically upper class and all politicians have to swing both ways to compromise that’s actually a good politician and I feel he was a good politician but now a puppet and I am Democrat he made to many promises to many minorities to actually make any significant change in our country and as we know all incoming presidents have to face the problems of there predecessor but he was not a good choice to lead our country he’s a good choice to have as a puppet to push the progressive agenda and believe me trump is no better actually worse to impulsive and stuck in old time ways our country is ran on old policy by old men our representatives only push there own views when in fact I thought they represented us as a whole man it’s all just very sad that this is what we are talking about


And what are you seeing that makes you feel that he is a puppet? Because I disagree. What sources do you read that makes you think this is the case?

Also I call bullshit on the drastic difference of Trump in the executive office and his trolls that he appointed and the professionals that Biden appointed are not clearly different and have made a significant change. If nothing else we actually are getting real hearings that the people are willing to answer questions about what is going on and are not actively breaking the laws of our land by doing things like beating up peaceful protesters or working to manufacture a riot.

And as for 'promises to many minorities' what were these promises and how is he not living up to them, especially since he is only 9 months into office?



Three Berries said:


>


LMAO I mean if 'thestormhasarrived17' said it, it must be true!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Waaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Schiff claimed to have first hand knowledge of Russia collusion, yet never brought any to light. He's the worst...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Schiff claimed to have first hand knowledge of Russia collusion, yet never brought any to light. He's the worst...


You mean like Trump's campaign manager giving the Russian military the data and his campaign strategy on us Americans (that you refuse to acknowledge like a Trump cuck) is not collusion in your mind? Nor is Trump working through Roger Stone to get the plan of attack from the Russian military through Wikileaks (that he was found guilty by 12 American Jurors for)?

You are supporting a traitor when you lie for Trump like you are doing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Schiff claimed to have first hand knowledge of Russia collusion, yet never brought any to light. He's the worst...


Like when manafort gave kilimnik their internal campaign info to use in their propaganda spree?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here are seventeen things with higher approval ratings than Joe Biden:
> 1. Candy corn - Even these tasteless cones of wax fare better in the polls than Sleepy Joe.
> 2. Prostate exams - Uncomfortable but at least they don't last four years.
> 3. The restrooms at Walmart - Unsanitary but they've never tried to sniff our hair.
> ...


Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here are seventeen things with higher approval ratings than Joe Biden:
> 1. Candy corn - Even these tasteless cones of wax fare better in the polls than Sleepy Joe.
> 2. Prostate exams - Uncomfortable but at least they don't last four years.
> 3. The restrooms at Walmart - Unsanitary but they've never tried to sniff our hair.
> ...


And here is a list of all the American presidents who did not work with a foreign nation to attack our citizens so that they could win a election.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And what are you seeing that makes you feel that he is a puppet? Because I disagree. What sources do you read that makes you think this is the case?
> 
> Also I call bullshit on the drastic difference of Trump in the executive office and his trolls that he appointed and the professionals that Biden appointed are not clearly different and have made a significant change. If nothing else we actually are getting real hearings that the people are willing to answer questions about what is going on and are not actively breaking the laws of our land by doing things like beating up peaceful protesters or working to manufacture a riot.
> 
> ...


I never said he wasn’t better than trump fully agreed their but overall he has no actual baseline to move forward to correct the inflation to bring stability to our country to provide a future that extends past his term I’m all for corrective actions being takin and they are not he was what the Democratic Party had to work with so is what it is please explain to me what he has done that has helped we still have full internment camps at the borders and that’s what they are wether you accept it or not we have inflation on a scale never experienced in America before without a end in site our policing policies have not been corrected or even touched on for much longer than a week and that’s with police unions wow very corrupt we haven’t changed any actual stance against China or Russia we’ve said we will but haven’t and are pushing a infrastructure bill that gives billions of dollars away to foreign countries i mean wtf is that no he is not pushing what’s better for our country he’s pushing what progressives want him to push he’s a puppet I’m a Democrat but that doesn’t mean I supported their choice in a candidate it’s a shame this is what we got out of supposedly the best country on earth the most advanced country on earth you know the one that sold its economy to foreign countries and gave away its dignity America the land where when they pass you the ball you just kick it down a ravine and forget about it america


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

This is a massive problem I see from right leaning people, is they allow someone else's words to have way too much emotional control over them.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> This is a massive problem I see from right leaning people, is they allow someone else's words to have way too much emotional control over them.


Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter? 

I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?
> 
> I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


NOPE
Born again after they screw everyone just makes them sneaky


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?


When they tried to kill congress during the insurrection after donald lost


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> When they tried to kill congress during the insurrection after donald lost


Touche"
Or when has a Democratic party member 
Built gallows and demanded the hanging of the Vice President ?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I never said he wasn’t better than trump fully agreed their but overall he has no actual baseline to move forward to correct the inflation to bring stability to our country to provide a future that extends past his term I’m all for corrective actions being takin and they are not he was what the Democratic Party had to work with so is what it is please explain to me what he has done that has helped


Why do you think that the inflation we have been experencing is not a short term trend due to the pandemic squeezing businesses last year which now that demand is increasing is causing bottle necks and the rising prices? Why do you not think that the prices would stabilize once this instability passes through the system?

Are you under the impression that Biden could ever fix everything that Trump and the Republicans allowed to collapse in 9 months?

I would point to the Covid Relief legislation as one giant thing that he did to help stabilize our nation. That doesn't mean that it fixed everything and that the results would all be instantaneous though. 



Sidram420 said:


> I never said he wasn’t better than trump fully agreed their


Yeah it really is not even close is it.




Sidram420 said:


> we still have full internment camps at the borders and that’s what they are wether you accept it or not


Are you under the impression that it is possible for a POTUS to stop humans from walking in another country?

You do understand that Biden is just following the laws that are in place, which is his job? Just because the right wing propaganda machine wants to trick people into thinking otherwise does not make it true. 

But as for what Biden is doing is trying to stop it at the source by addressing the lies that are being spread to try to get people to come to the southern border so that (IMO) the Republicans can point to it as somehow being a problem. And it is not. We have plenty of work and space to bring these very hard working people here and it would be a economic boon to our nation, just like immigration always has been for us. The xenophobic lies that are spread about them is one more tool for division (like the vaccine) that is not a political issue outside of the Republicans that are unfortunately making it one so they can scare people into voting for them.



Sidram420 said:


> we have inflation on a scale never experienced in America before without a end in site


I disagree.



Sidram420 said:


> our policing policies have not been corrected or even touched on for much longer than a week and that’s with police unions wow very corrupt


This is a lie, but I understand you might not understand that. Trump signed executive orders to stop the things that Obama did to work to fix this, and Biden made sure to put them back in place. Have you not seen things like the FBI raiding that NY police union guy, or any other the many other things that have been happening? 

It is easy to just say shit, that does not make it true though.



Sidram420 said:


> we haven’t changed any actual stance against China or Russia


lmao, now you are just trolling. Trump was Putin's bitch boy and Biden is not, and showed that to the world in July. We don't need to be enemies with these nations, but Biden has not bent the knee to Putin and China like Trump did man, saying otherwise just makes me start to question if you are just trolling me to waste my time.



Sidram420 said:


> we’ve said we will but haven’t


You are wrong.



Sidram420 said:


> and are pushing a infrastructure bill that gives billions of dollars away to foreign countries i mean wtf is that


Where did you read this drivel? 



Sidram420 said:


> no he is not pushing what’s better for our country he’s pushing what progressives want him to push he’s a puppet I’m a Democrat but that doesn’t mean I supported their choice in a candidate it’s a shame this is what we got out of supposedly the best country on earth the most advanced country on earth you know the one that sold its economy to foreign countries and gave away its dignity America the land where when they pass you the ball you just kick it down a ravine and forget about it america


You don't think that roads, rural internet, free community college, bridges, pre-k education, fixing led pipes and old ass schools would make out country better?

Come on man. 

You really have been sold some bullshit if you believe everything you wrote and are not just trolling me.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?
> 
> I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


Stop it. You didn't post that to be taken literally. You posted that metaphorically to represent interaction on this forum. That image you posted, you posted it because that's how you feel and you're not alone. Many right leaning folks feel that way. That feeling is an emotion and you're allowing other people's words to make you have that feeling, which is why I say "emotional control". I'm not saying that you're being emotional, only that your giving other people some degree of control over how you feel. It's not a dig on you, so don't turn it into some weird toxic masculinity thing like I'm saying you're a puss or weak or whatever. I'm not doing that at all. Think of it similarly to people getting super offended over the n-word. It's just a word, right? And it's being spoken by a person you don't care about? So, why give other people that power over you? I know we're on opposite ends of the political spectrum, but people like you and I get along much better if we don't allow each other's words too much power/control. I can say "fuck you' and you can say "go fuck yourself" and then we can move on without a bunch of hatfield and mccoy bullshit.

The only time I see people get beat up for political stuff is when certain groups go to protest and counter-protest, which is really just code for going to a street fight. For those people that go looking for trouble like that, I absolutely do not give a flying fuck about them or what happens to them. Anything that happens beyond that is extremely rare and isn't a legitimate concern, imo.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Stop it. You didn't post that to be taken literally. You posted that metaphorically to represent interaction on this forum. That image you posted, you posted it because that's how you feel and you're not alone. Many right leaning folks feel that way. That feeling is an emotion and you're allowing other people's words to make you have that feeling, which is why I say "emotional control". I'm not saying that you're being emotional, only that your giving other people some degree of control over how you feel. It's not a dig on you, so don't turn it into some weird toxic masculinity thing like I'm saying you're a puss or weak or whatever. I'm not doing that at all. Think of it similarly to people getting super offended over the n-word. It's just a word, right? And it's being spoken by a person you don't care about? So, why give other people that power over you? I know we're on opposite ends of the political spectrum, but people like you and I get along much better if we don't allow each other's words too much power/control. I can say "fuck you' and you can say "go fuck yourself" and then we can move on without a bunch of hatfield and mccoy bullshit.
> 
> The only time I see people get beat up for political stuff is when certain groups go to protest and counter-protest, which is really just code for going to a street fight. For those people that go looking for trouble like that, I absolutely do not give a flying fuck about them or what happens to them. Anything that happens beyond that is extremely rare and isn't a legitimate concern, imo.


Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat?


you guys murdered a black jogger for being black nd the da tried to cover it up


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


All the "conservatives" walked away from the Republican party when they were called RINO's 

Now those were radicals that attacked on January sixth ...RIGHT WING RADICALS aka Homegrown terrorist


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Stop it. You didn't post that to be taken literally. You posted that metaphorically to represent interaction on this forum. That image you posted, you posted it because that's how you feel and you're not alone. Many right leaning folks feel that way. That feeling is an emotion and you're allowing other people's words to make you have that feeling, which is why I say "emotional control". I'm not saying that you're being emotional, only that your giving other people some degree of control over how you feel. It's not a dig on you, so don't turn it into some weird toxic masculinity thing like I'm saying you're a puss or weak or whatever. I'm not doing that at all. Think of it similarly to people getting super offended over the n-word. It's just a word, right? And it's being spoken by a person you don't care about? So, why give other people that power over you? I know we're on opposite ends of the political spectrum, but people like you and I get along much better if we don't allow each other's words too much power/control. I can say "fuck you' and you can say "go fuck yourself" and then we can move on without a bunch of hatfield and mccoy bullshit.
> 
> The only time I see people get beat up for political stuff is when certain groups go to protest and counter-protest, which is really just code for going to a street fight. For those people that go looking for trouble like that, I absolutely do not give a flying fuck about them or what happens to them. Anything that happens beyond that is extremely rare and isn't a legitimate concern, imo.


The only emotion that I feel is sadness for the state of our country. You've never seen the folks knock off the MAGA hats off kids, beat them up, etc? Maybe you should find some more news outlets. Or, if you ask nicely, I can do the legwork for you and post them here...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The only emotion that I feel is sadness for the state of our country. You've never seen the folks knock off the MAGA hats off kids, beat them up, etc? Maybe you should find some more news outlets. Or, if you ask nicely, I can do the legwork for you and post them here...


I watched one kid in a MAGAt hat spit in his hand and start touching shopping carts 

They and you need to take the L


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


Well...I'm sure you've all seen the infamous Top Gear episode? But, are you really going to count trolling behavior? Trying being a hot chick by herself and pass out at a frat house. Try juggling wads of cash through a shitty neighborhood at 2am. Try yelling the n-word at a club in Oakland. Try french kissing a dude at a rodeo in alamaba. Everyone knows those situations should be perfectly fine in theory, but everyone also knows that those situations are absolutely not fine in practice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The only emotion that I feel is sadness for the state of our country. You've never seen the folks knock off the MAGA hats off kids, beat them up, etc? Maybe you should find some more news outlets. Or, if you ask nicely, I can do the legwork for you and post them here...


you guys literally passed multiple bills making it ok to murder protestors with your cars. you guys did so before those bills were passed hundreds of times

youre a pussy methigan


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The only emotion that I feel is sadness for the state of our country. You've never seen the folks knock off the MAGA hats off kids, beat them up, etc? Maybe you should find some more news outlets. Or, if you ask nicely, I can do the legwork for you and post them here...


I don't doubt that you can find some videos of it happening, but if that's your metric, that something just needs to happen a few times and it's the same as it happening all the time, then literally nothing anywhere is good and you're going to die when you leave your house so we should all just kill ourselves. But, you're welcome to try and prove to me that it's commonplace.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't doubt that you can find some videos of it happening, but if that's your metric, that something just needs to happen a few times and it's the same as it happening all the time, then literally nothing anywhere is good and you're going to die when you leave your house so we should all just kill ourselves. But, you're welcome to try and prove to me that it's commonplace.


I have to excuse myself from these conversations as they will ruin my taste for this forum lol have good one guys see on another conversation


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


I have never seen a "dem hat" worn in public. So, it's a fake argument you have there. Maybe at political rallies you'll see them but not in the general public spaces, you won't. 

Why is it that the only people who want to wear a hat as a political statement are Trumpers? Rhetorical question. We all know the answer. Because they are assholes who shove their white entitlement into other people's faces. And then they get all outraged that people say shit to them. Tell you what, take that chip off your shoulder and nobody will feel the need to knock it off.

You guys are uncivil. That's the main problem with your kind.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I have to excuse myself from these conversations as they will ruin my taste for this forum lol have good one guys see on another conversation


When losing always run?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I have to excuse myself from these conversations as they will ruin my taste for this forum lol have good one guys see on another conversation


Just look at the Charlottesville image above. Do you support the left saying that happens all the time? Because you're doing the same, just the right version of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Woman charged after video shows theft of boy's MAGA hat, sign ripped in Wilmington


A 21-year-old Wilmington woman was arrested in connection with an anti-Trump incident, that was captured on video that's gone viral, on the final night of the virtual Democratic National Convention




www.wdel.com






Fogdog said:


> I have never seen a "dem hat" worn in public. So, it's a fake argument you have there. Maybe at political rallies you'll see them but not in the general public spaces, you won't.
> 
> Why is it that the only people who want to wear a hat as a political statement are Trumpers? Rhetorical question. We all know the answer. Because they are assholes who shove their white entitlement into other people's faces. And then they get all outraged that people say shit to them. Tell you what, take that chip off your shoulder and nobody will feel the need to knock it off.
> 
> You guys are uncivil. That's the main problem with your kind.


Ok, how about BLM? Folks wear those all the time. That's not politically left?


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Complains about the media.

Pushes articles from the media as commonplace.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just look at the Charlottesville image above. Do you support the left saying that happens all the time? Because you're doing the same, just the right version of it.


it does though





__





List of vehicle-ramming incidents during George Floyd protests - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Woman charged after video shows theft of boy's MAGA hat, sign ripped in Wilmington
> 
> 
> A 21-year-old Wilmington woman was arrested in connection with an anti-Trump incident, that was captured on video that's gone viral, on the final night of the virtual Democratic National Convention
> ...


Civility is all they are asking for 

Big difference from a violent insurrection to violate our constitution


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Woman charged after video shows theft of boy's MAGA hat, sign ripped in Wilmington
> 
> 
> A 21-year-old Wilmington woman was arrested in connection with an anti-Trump incident, that was captured on video that's gone viral, on the final night of the virtual Democratic National Convention
> ...


that's the very rare MAGA hat that made in China......wow


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Woman charged after video shows theft of boy's MAGA hat, sign ripped in Wilmington
> 
> 
> A 21-year-old Wilmington woman was arrested in connection with an anti-Trump incident, that was captured on video that's gone viral, on the final night of the virtual Democratic National Convention
> ...


get back to me when you have multiple fucking murders, methigan.

maga hats deserve beatings.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> it does though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....uhhhh....maybe I should have used another example lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

oh wait thats right methigan is too much of a pussy to try to engage with me LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Hitting cops with rocks, bottles, etc all ok at the "peaceful protests". I like the


mooray said:


> Complains about the media.
> 
> Pushes articles from the media as commonplace.


Yes, I do complain about the media. When the reporter stands in front of a riot for BLM with fires in the background, they need to be held to account. Really, I don't like the term media, propogandists is more like it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Hitting cops with rocks, bottles, etc all ok at the "peaceful protests". I like the
> 
> 
> Yes, I do complain about the media. When the reporter stands in front of a riot for BLM with fires in the background, they need to be held to account. Really, I don't like the term media, propogandists is more like it.


oh no a fire! and emails!

you guys tried to install trump as a fascist dictator

fuck the cops


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Hitting cops with rocks, bottles, etc all ok at the "peaceful protests". I like the
> 
> 
> Yes, I do complain about the media. When the reporter stands in front of a riot for BLM with fires in the background, they need to be held to account. Really, I don't like the term media, propogandists is more like it.


Half the cops are racist white christians in name only 
Who think they are judge and jury 
So stoning should be the norm


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just look at the Charlottesville image above. Do you support the left saying that happens all the time? Because you're doing the same, just the right version of it.


I am not saying this shit happens all the time simply saying it is happening now and didn’t just happen overnight all this arguing and back and forth far left far right shit is just the by product of what 9/11 and our 20 years of political military and domestic turmoil and abuse has created look at all the policy and legislation that was changed during the free for all after 9/11 and I mean don’t watch a doc on it read up on it you’d be amazed to see the changes in your everyday life that really took place and the dynamics it created in our political system it’s a shame this is what we are and how deep we’ve taken ourselves we have poisoned our own views


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Hundreds of car ramming incidents versus "they took a kids maga hat! Waaaaaaah!"


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

this from a person who can't use punctuation.....smh


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this from a person who can't use punctuation.....smh


Damn straight


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 5008272


Chuck Grassely and the leader of the GOP in congress calls this is just a normal day


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Hitting cops with rocks, bottles, etc all ok at the "peaceful protests". I like the
> 
> 
> Yes, I do complain about the media. When the reporter stands in front of a riot for BLM with fires in the background, they need to be held to account. Really, I don't like the term media, propogandists is more like it.


and Cops hitting..?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this from a person who can't use punctuation.....smh





UncleBuck said:


> get back to me when you have multiple fucking murders, methigan.
> 
> maga hats deserve beatings.


Oh, the little triggered bitch is now judge, jury and punisher. You're what's wrong with this country turd...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Someone hit a nerve

WELL DONE


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Chuck Grassely and the leader of the GOP in congress calls this is just a normal day


i wish death on him and have a feeling my wish granted shortly.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 12, 2021)

Let's get this straight. Every MAGA guy is evil and deserves beatings. Nothing better than the "evolved, tolerant" left showing folks the error of their ways...


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I am not saying this shit happens all the time simply saying it is happening now and didn’t just happen overnight all this arguing and back and forth far left far right shit is just the by product of what 9/11 and our 20 years of political military and domestic turmoil and abuse has created look at all the policy and legislation that was changed during the free for all after 9/11 and I mean don’t watch a doc on it read up on it you’d be amazed to see the changes in your everyday life that really took place and the dynamics it created in our political system it’s a shame this is what we are and how deep we’ve taken ourselves we have poisoned our own views


At the same time, how much has actually affected your daily life? And I'm not talking about little hypersensitive jerkoff stuff like, oh boohoo I could only get a 10rd mag and had to take my shoes off at the airport, but have you starved to death recently, or had to walk ten miles for water?

I'm worried about the country too and the news and even this forum isn't a big help, save for the occasional optimist(cough*hanimmal*cough). Ultimately, I am worried more about maga people than anyone else, but I also believe that we've become a shitty and selfish group of people and the notion of "oh we just need to find the right people to vote for" is too little too late.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Oh, the little triggered bitch is now judge, jury and punisher. You're what's wrong with this country turd...


You guys tried to throw away my familys votes and install trump as a fascist dictator so yeah you earned it methigan

Hows your fat sickly wife


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I am not saying this shit happens all the time simply saying it is happening now and didn’t just happen overnight all this arguing and back and forth far left far right shit is just the by product of what 9/11 and our 20 years of political military and domestic turmoil and abuse has created look at all the policy and legislation that was changed during the free for all after 9/11 and I mean don’t watch a doc on it read up on it you’d be amazed to see the changes in your everyday life that really took place and the dynamics it created in our political system it’s a shame this is what we are and how deep we’ve taken ourselves we have poisoned our own views


The people who track domestic terrorists say that White Supremacists are the top threat and BLM is not a threat at all.

This jibes with what we are seeing. Take the Jan 6 insurrection, for example.

I know you don't like facts but there it is.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> At the same time, how much has actually affected your daily life? And I'm not talking about little hypersensitive jerkoff stuff like, oh boohoo I could only get a 10rd mag and had to take my shoes off at the airport, but have you starved to death recently, or had to walk ten miles for water?
> 
> I'm worried about the country too and the news and even this forum isn't a big help, save for the occasional optimist(cough*hanimmal*cough). Ultimately, I am worried more about maga people than anyone else, but I also believe that we've become a shitty and selfish group of people and the notion of "oh we just need to find the right people to vote for" is too little too late.


I don’t fly nor do little inconveniences bother me before 9/11 when you had a point to be argued on a tv network or news network you had to have an equal opposing argument so not to create a bias standpoint they deregulated news networks on the types of news and factuality of there stories that they where aloud to cover also passed several bills regarding policing in minority areas to be labeled as possible domestic terrorist hot spots and left the policy so vague that it’s interpretation led to multipolar houses and families being raided for their Muslim beliefs and or no Christian values all because of the free for all the government was in over 240 policies were impacted from sept 13 2001 to December of 2002 not to say the fucking nsa spying on everybody even you and that’s just the tip but you can think that doesn’t affect you but when you have biased news outlets preaching hate and propaganda now our opinions and beliefs are ultimately affected and then you fast forward 20 years and here we are


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> At the same time, how much has actually affected your daily life? And I'm not talking about little hypersensitive jerkoff stuff like, oh boohoo I could only get a 10rd mag and had to take my shoes off at the airport, but have you starved to death recently, or had to walk ten miles for water?
> 
> I'm worried about the country too and the news and even this forum isn't a big help, save for the occasional optimist(cough*hanimmal*cough). Ultimately, I am worried more about maga people than anyone else, but I also believe that we've become a shitty and selfish group of people and the notion of "oh we just need to find the right people to vote for" is too little too late.


I do also agree with your bottom half of your comment sometimes we have to bit the bullet and except we all have to change and be better people all around not just the white old rich people


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Let's get this straight. Every MAGA guy is evil and deserves beatings. Nothing better than the "evolved, tolerant" left showing folks the error of their ways...


See fools think the left would be tolerant of homegrown terrorist 

We will stand if pushed


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You guys tried to throw away my familys votes and install trump as a fascist dictator so yeah you earned it methigan
> 
> Hows your fat sickly wife


She's not his wife. He only says that when its convenient. Not when it matters.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> She's not his wife. He only says that when its convenient. Not when it matters.


Man I love mething around


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Man I love mething around


wait till your teeth fall out of your head....js


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I don’t fly nor do little inconveniences bother me before 9/11 when you had a point to be argued on a tv network or news network you had to have an equal opposing argument so not to create a bias standpoint they deregulated news networks on the types of news and factuality of there stories that they where aloud to cover also passed several bills regarding policing in minority areas to be labeled as possible domestic terrorist hot spots and left the policy so vague that it’s interpretation led to multipolar houses and families being raided for their Muslim beliefs and or no Christian values all because of the free for all the government was in over 240 policies were impacted from sept 13 2001 to December of 2002 not to say the fucking nsa spying on everybody even you and that’s just the tip but you can think that doesn’t affect you but when you have biased news outlets preaching hate and propaganda now our opinions and beliefs are ultimately affected and then you fast forward 20 years and here we are


I have to ask, what percentage of your media unhappiness with everything you've described in your post, would you say is manufactured by yourself? And to ask another way, how much impact do you think the media would have if people simply cared less about what some stranger on tv says? This is why I don't care much about "thuh mediuh", because I simply wasn't raised to believe everything. And I think it's more of a problem with people that were raised with the bible, where they were told various stories and also told, "of course it's true". I think indoctrination leads to....basically, gullibility, and the subsequent outrage when they find out they were lied to, because they feel stupid when they believe a lie, and that outrage is mostly manufactured from within.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I do also agree with your bottom half of your comment sometimes we have to bit the bullet and except we all have to change and be better people all around not just the white old rich people


If you read this post with a Russian accent, it makes more sense.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Biden is planning to make the wealthy pay their fare share
The right can't stand the thought


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Biden is planning to make the wealthy pay their fare share
> The right can't stand the thought


There's a 1:1 scale where the more of a hate-filled asshole you are, the more you hate helping your fellow humans.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wait till your teeth fall out of your head....js


Shit already did man see you when you get past the negative affects its nothing but heaven and glory


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Shit already did man see you when you get past the negative affects its nothing but heaven and glory


I’m just fucking with you I don’t smoke meth


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Shit already did man see you when you get past the negative affects its nothing but heaven and glory


I can out lie you in just three little words


"I BELIEVE YOU"


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I have to ask, what percentage of your media unhappiness with everything you've described in your post, would you say is manufactured by yourself? And to ask another way, how much impact do you think the media would have if people simply cared less about what some stranger on tv says? This is why I don't care much about "thuh mediuh", because I simply wasn't raised to believe everything. And I think it's more of a problem with people that were raised with the bible, where they were told various stories and also told, "of course it's true". I think indoctrination leads to....basically, gullibility, and the subsequent outrage when they find out they were lied to, because they feel stupid when they believe a lie, and that outrage is mostly manufactured from within.


Never have I truly believed everything the media tells me but the point of what I was saying is that no matter what you believe or think you can filter out when you have a biased opinion shoved into your face constantly it will start to create and manifest biased opinions within yourself those little changes over a long period of time and then add in new generations of people will make long-term effects last in this country that’s what I was saying And before 911 do you had to have an opposing equal argument just look at when Fox News was created


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Never have I truly believed everything the media tells me but the point of what I was saying is that no matter what you believe or think you can filter out when you have a biased opinion shoved into your face constantly it will start to create and manifest biased opinions within yourself those little changes over a long period of time and then add in new generations of people will make long-term effects last in this country that’s what I was saying And before 911 do you had to have an opposing equal argument just look at when Fox News was created


Or CNN for that matter nowadays and anybody else that calls themselves a reputable news outlet well I’m really trying to say is that these little changes that you think didn’t affect our lives ultimately did because they change the way that we lived our lives they change the ways that we thought the ways that we thought we were going to end up living our lives I mean for fucks sake‘s the apprentice is our former fucking president


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I can out lie you in just three little words
> 
> 
> "I BELIEVE YOU"


You better


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Or CNN for that matter nowadays and anybody else that calls themselves a reputable news outlet well I’m really trying to say is that these little changes that you think didn’t affect our lives ultimately did because they change the way that we lived our lives they change the ways that we thought the ways that we thought we were going to end up living our lives I mean for fucks sake‘s the apprentice is our former fucking president


I completely agree with everything but the part about the former guy actually being President


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I completely agree with everything but the part about the former guy actually being President


Lmao


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Never have I truly believed everything the media tells me but the point of what I was saying is that no matter what you believe or think you can filter out when you have a biased opinion shoved into your face constantly it will start to create and manifest biased opinions within yourself those little changes over a long period of time and then add in new generations of people will make long-term effects last in this country that’s what I was saying And before 911 do you had to have an opposing equal argument just look at when Fox News was created


You're assuming a willing exposure and then an inner battle that's hard to win, but why even have the battle when it's so easy to control your exposure? Do you watch tucker carlson? Rachel maddow? Why not? See, it's really effing easy. Do drugs exist with zero demand? We're getting exactly what we're asking for and then we're blaming them for giving it to us we're blaming them for our reaction to it. We're a bunch dodgy responsibility avoiding fingerpointing mf'ers.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Let's get this straight. Every MAGA guy is evil and deserves beatings. Nothing better than the "evolved, tolerant" left showing folks the error of their ways...


what do you mean the error of OUR WAYS?

every MAGA deserves the firing squad..those at Insurrection drawn and quartered the remains of which made into wagon wheel grease.

'oh please Mr. Twump don't primary me weweweweweweweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're assuming a willing exposure and then an inner battle that's hard to win, but why even have the battle when it's so easy to control your exposure? Do you watch tucker carlson? Rachel maddow? Why not? See, it's really effing easy. Do drugs exist with zero demand? We're getting exactly what we're asking for and then we're blaming them for giving it to us we're blaming them for our reaction to it. We're a bunch dodgy responsibility avoiding fingerpointing mf'ers.


I agree with you partially nobody the peons that we are don’t control our exposure the man and the money controls our exposure if I choose not to watch TV and news that’s fine doesn’t mean that you still won’t be exposed to it or what it has created we’re not hermits to a point to where we can’t experience anything it has nothing to do with an inner battle I guess if you’re the son of Sam but I work with a bunch of gentleman that are at the most 25 years old and the ways that their opinions and beliefs are structured and all over the place The only thing we as people control are the things that we say and do everything else is beyond that man look whether Biden won or Trump won or Jackie Chan ran and he won we would still be in a shit show of a situation that we are in now ain’t nothing to do except accept it live in it try to make it better and move forward man I believe the big money and the man do you have some behind-the-scenes shit going on where they profit from this turmoil and confusion whether it’s consciously done or it just worked out that way either way that’s how it worked out and that’s what we’re stuck with guys so grab whatever dick you can suck it And hope it helps you get forward in life


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


Are you another California conservative? Yall got weird views. 

In a previous post you mentioned we have not had each other's life experiences so view stuff differently. Just wanted to say I very much concur, I wish "both sides" would take that to heart and try and get where the other is coming from. 

Other than 3berries, 95% chance that guy lived within an hour of where I grew up, and fuck that place and most of the residents. Life experiences and such.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I agree with you partially nobody the peons that we are don’t control our exposure the man and the money controls our exposure if I choose not to watch TV and news that’s fine doesn’t mean that you still won’t be exposed to it or what it has created we’re not hermits to a point to where we can’t experience anything it has nothing to do with an inner battle I guess if you’re the son of Sam but I work with a bunch of gentleman that are at the most 25 years old and the ways that their opinions and beliefs are structured and all over the place The only thing we as people control are the things that we say and do everything else is beyond that man look whether Biden won or Trump won or Jackie Chan ran and he won we would still be in a shit show of a situation that we are in now ain’t nothing to do except accept it live in it try to make it better and move forward man I believe the big money and the man do you have some behind-the-scenes shit going on where they profit from this turmoil and confusion whether it’s consciously done or it just worked out that way either way that’s how it worked out and that’s what we’re stuck with guys so grab whatever dick you can suck it And hope it helps you get forward in life


Yeah but nothing is binary, except....binary, so when you talk about having no control of a certain degree of exposure, I do agree, but I also think you can control 95% of it yourself. And that 5% that you hear from friends or whomever, you could just....not care what other people say. [infomercial voice]I don't, and you can toooooooo![/infomercial voice]

We're only in a shitshow situation because of us and how awful we are. We created our own reality with the election and manufactured the "steal" just because we didn't like the outcome. We're a bunch of paranoid tweeker bitches.

And of course, you always gotta give a little head if you want to get ahead.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I doubt Hillary did that


One of her doubles might have.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I agree with you partially nobody the peons that we are don’t control our exposure the man and the money controls our exposure if I choose not to watch TV and news that’s fine doesn’t mean that you still won’t be exposed to it or what it has created we’re not hermits to a point to where we can’t experience anything it has nothing to do with an inner battle I guess if you’re the son of Sam but I work with a bunch of gentleman that are at the most 25 years old and the ways that their opinions and beliefs are structured and all over the place The only thing we as people control are the things that we say and do everything else is beyond that man look whether Biden won or Trump won or Jackie Chan ran and he won we would still be in a shit show of a situation that we are in now ain’t nothing to do except accept it live in it try to make it better and move forward man I believe the big money and the man do you have some behind-the-scenes shit going on where they profit from this turmoil and confusion whether it’s consciously done or it just worked out that way either way that’s how it worked out and that’s what we’re stuck with guys so grab whatever dick you can suck it And hope it helps you get forward in life


lulz at the idea that it doesn't matter whether Biden or Trump are president.

Downright naïve thing to say, that is.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2021)

Judging by the poll above which reads Good 38%, Just Ok 17.4% and Sucks 47.8%. Will Biden stand again for reelection or will the Democrat's put someone better up for election? Harris has been very quiet maybe her?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Judging by the poll above which reads Good 38%, Just Ok 17.4% and Sucks 47.8%. Will Biden stand again for reelection or will the Democrat's put someone better up for election? Harris has been very quiet maybe her?


probably depends if trump runs again. i think conservative repubs hate him but love him for his retarded and rabid base. who trump wouldn't piss on if most of them were on fire.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

The next presidential election is going to be an absolute mess, worse than 2020, imo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> The next presidential election is going to be an absolute mess, worse than 2020, imo.


not if trump's in jail.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> The next presidential election is going to be an absolute mess, worse than 2020, imo.


Will be...a bugaloo v3


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not if trump's in jail.


Doesn't that just feel like an impossibility though? And if it somehow happened, don't you think it would virtually guarantee him being reelected?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Doesn't that just feel like an impossibility though? And if it somehow happened, don't you think it would virtually guarantee him being reelected?


i think the gop is getting ready to implode. real conservatives (i hope) can't stand trump and what he stands for

we need more of this to come out and let trump start blasting his own party. 








Tom Cotton and Mitch McConnell secretly plotted against Trump to undermine his election-fraud claims, book says


Cotton and McConnell privately worked to stop senators from joining Trump's efforts to overturn the election, a book by journalist David Drucker says.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Judging by the poll above which reads Good 38%, Just Ok 17.4% and Sucks 47.8%. Will Biden stand again for reelection or will the Democrat's put someone better up for election? Harris has been very quiet maybe her?


why would we get rid of ole joey b?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Judging by the poll above which reads Good 38%, Just Ok 17.4% and Sucks 47.8%. Will Biden stand again for reelection or will the Democrat's put someone better up for election? Harris has been very quiet maybe her?


Who can say right now? In 2024, we'll hold a primary to decide who will be nominated to run as the Democratic Party's candidate. I have a thing for Elizabeth Warren but my preference is the kiss of death for a candidate's chances.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I never said he wasn’t better than trump fully agreed their but overall he has no actual baseline to move forward to correct the inflation to bring stability to our country to provide a future that extends past his term I’m all for corrective actions being takin and they are not he was what the Democratic Party had to work with so is what it is please explain to me what he has done that has helped we still have full internment camps at the borders and that’s what they are wether you accept it or not we have inflation on a scale never experienced in America before without a end in site our policing policies have not been corrected or even touched on for much longer than a week and that’s with police unions wow very corrupt we haven’t changed any actual stance against China or Russia we’ve said we will but haven’t and are pushing a infrastructure bill that gives billions of dollars away to foreign countries i mean wtf is that no he is not pushing what’s better for our country he’s pushing what progressives want him to push he’s a puppet I’m a Democrat but that doesn’t mean I supported their choice in a candidate it’s a shame this is what we got out of supposedly the best country on earth the most advanced country on earth you know the one that sold its economy to foreign countries and gave away its dignity America the land where when they pass you the ball you just kick it down a ravine and forget about it america


Anybody with such contempt for correct form has a message with no substance. Do you have any idea how stupid your opinion vomit sounds?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...


This clearly identifies MAGA as not conservative. They’re itching to be violent against n*s of all colors.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Let's get this straight. Every MAGA guy is evil and deserves beatings. Nothing better than the "evolved, tolerant" left showing folks the error of their ways...


No. MAGA is complete evil, but doesn’t deserve beatings. It deserves legislated into the past. This is your projection without which your policy of violent hatred collapses, MAGA.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the gop is getting ready to implode. real conservatives (i hope) can't stand trump and what he stands for
> 
> we need more of this to come out and let trump start blasting his own party.
> 
> ...


What is your most accurate and honest opinion, no hyperbole/optimism/pessimism, of the percentage split between the crazy maga types and the maybe-still-half-decent republicans, in both congress and of the republican voter half of the country?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> What is your most accurate and honest opinion, no hyperbole/optimism/pessimism, of the percentage split between the crazy maga types and the maybe-still-half-decent republicans, in both congress and of the republican voter half of the country?


good question. 
i'd say 1/3 are trumptards, 2/3 are ronnie reagan repubs. but the 2/3 are smart enough to realize that he's their ticket to win (so far)

and how i came up with 1/3? IIRC trump had about 20 million followers


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> What is your most accurate and honest opinion, no hyperbole/optimism/pessimism, of the percentage split between the crazy maga types and the maybe-still-half-decent republicans, in both congress and of the republican voter half of the country?


The 73 million who voted for That Man when so much evidence of his crimes against the republic was out there suggest a ratio of 3 lost ones to every 1 in the moderate camp. It’s 25 to 1 or worse in Congress.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The 73 million who voted for That Man when so much evidence of his crimes against the republic was out there suggest a ratio of 3 lost ones to every 1 in the moderate camp. It’s 25 to 1 or worse in Congress.


i'm not sure. trump's sycophants if put to a lie detector would probably say trump is a moron. but he's their ticket to stardom so they are hanging on still. any semi intelligent being knows the election wasn't rigged.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> good question.
> i'd say 1/3 are trumptards, 2/3 are ronnie reagan repubs. but the 2/3 are smart enough to realize that he's their ticket to win (so far)
> 
> and how i came up with 1/3? IIRC trump had about 20 million followers


Reagan repubs are already proponents of the big lie. He led in dismantling programs that help ordinary people, and don’t get me started on voodoo economics, the development of which you see today. A soaring stock market combined with a deeply wounded economy.

They are protoMAGA. “It’s morning in America”, remember that chestnut?

Just say no.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Reagan repubs are already proponents of the big lie


i bet you a hundy that if you waterboard lindsey, hannity, tucker and the rest they'd all say trump lost fair and square.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bet you a hundy that if you waterboard lindsey, hannity, tucker and the rest they'd all say trump lost fair and square.


All confessions under torture are useless. Indict, not waterboard.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> All confessions under torture are useless. Indict, not waterboard.


point being, when trump gets tossed under the bus, these idiots will be the first ones to bash him.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> point being, when trump gets tossed under the bus, these idiots will be the first ones to bash him.


I know.
But the only way to do this right is within the law. And not nudge wink Guantanamo law.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Difference is a mob of conservatives won't physically attack you. They just shake their head and go about their business...









Sidram420 said:


> Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


I really don't think I have ever seen a 'Dem' hat.



rollupreader said:


> Woman charged after video shows theft of boy's MAGA hat, sign ripped in Wilmington
> 
> 
> A 21-year-old Wilmington woman was arrested in connection with an anti-Trump incident, that was captured on video that's gone viral, on the final night of the virtual Democratic National Convention
> ...




I know nothing screams Democrat like a white guy with a wheelbarrow mustache. 

Likely another white domestic terrorist trying to paint 'the left' as violent like they did all summer long in 2020 to scare people into voting for Trump.


rollupreader said:


> Ok, how about BLM? Folks wear those all the time. That's not politically left?


LMAO of course they are not a political movement. That is just the right wing propaganda programming that they hope stuck with their flock.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Hitting cops with rocks, bottles, etc all ok at the "peaceful protests". I like the
> 
> 
> Yes, I do complain about the media. When the reporter stands in front of a riot for BLM with fires in the background, they need to be held to account. Really, I don't like the term media, propogandists is more like it.


You mean the ones started by white nationalists? You really are either a complete brainwashed cuck, or know you are full of shit and spreading the right wing propaganda like your paycheck depends on it.



Sidram420 said:


> I am not saying this shit happens all the time simply saying it is happening now and didn’t just happen overnight all this arguing and back and forth far left far right shit is just the by product of what 9/11 and our 20 years of political military and domestic turmoil and abuse has created look at all the policy and legislation that was changed during the free for all after 9/11 and I mean don’t watch a doc on it read up on it you’d be amazed to see the changes in your everyday life that really took place and the dynamics it created in our political system it’s a shame this is what we are and how deep we’ve taken ourselves we have poisoned our own views


The difference is that you are also talking about right wing propaganda that is cat fishing as the 'left' in order to allow people to say 'both sides'.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Try wearing a dem hat in redneck backwoods Ohio Kentucky or tenn yeah 90 percent of all progressives and complainers live in inner cities


i live in TN and i wear a FUCK TRUMP shirt quite often...i get a few weird looks, but no one has had the fucking balls to say anything to me about it yet...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well...I'm sure you've all seen the infamous Top Gear episode? But, are you really going to count trolling behavior? Trying being a hot chick by herself and pass out at a frat house. Try juggling wads of cash through a shitty neighborhood at 2am. Try yelling the n-word at a club in Oakland. Try french kissing a dude at a rodeo in alamaba. Everyone knows those situations should be perfectly fine in theory, but everyone also knows that those situations are absolutely not fine in practice.


they aren't....?...so that's why that cowboy gave me a belt buckle....


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in TN and i wear a FUCK TRUMP shirt quite often...i get a few weird looks, but no one has had the fucking balls to say anything to me about it yet...


Oh ya?!?!

I would walk right up and in your face and yell............................................................................................
























AWESOME SHIRT DUDE!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> point being, when trump gets tossed under the bus, these idiots will be the first ones to bash him.


Almost all of them would throw each other under the bus to guarantee another term.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Oh ya?!?!
> 
> I would walk right up and in your face and yell............................................................................................
> 
> ...


well, that's cool, but you might want to stop a couple of feet away...this is ALWAYS in my waistband
and i'm very pissy about people invading my personal space....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, that's cool, but you might want to stop a couple of feet away...this is ALWAYS in my waistbandView attachment 5008423
> and i'm very pissy about people invading my personal space....


The MAGA crowd do seem to go after non threatening soft targets when in large numbers.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, that's cool, but you might want to stop a couple of feet away...this is ALWAYS in my waistbandView attachment 5008423
> and i'm very pissy about people invading my personal space....


I see.................

So no Saprono like greetings allowed. ok ok

So it's shoot first and cheek kisses later. That's all right in my book


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

Hey...i didn't used to carry all the time, actually i went years with out ever carrying, but shit's too fucking crazy right now, and i do NOT trust trumptards to act like adults, or even human beings. When our fucked up society goes back to the same appalling heap of shit it was 2 years ago, i'll start leaving it in the safe when i go out again, until then...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I see.................
> 
> So no Saprono like greetings allowed. ok ok
> 
> So it's shoot first and cheek kisses later. That's all right in my book


at the moment, it's anyone i don't know that gets too close too fast gets to look down the barrel...you can see the silver hollow point gleaming....


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The 73 million who voted for That Man when so much evidence of his crimes against the republic was out there suggest a ratio of 3 lost ones to every 1 in the moderate camp. It’s 25 to 1 or worse in Congress.


Anybody who voted for Trump voted for a white supremacist/right wing radical. To me, people who voted for Trump are no different than he is. Hard to say if they reflect the sentiment of the same fraction of non-voters. So, a generous assumption is 73 million right wing radicals out of 360 million total population -- 20% or 1 in five. Less generous assumption is slightly less than half the US population are right wing assholes. 

Between the House and Senate there are 264 Republicans holding a seat. 17 of them either voted to impeach or remove him from office after Jan 6.

So, I'd make it, 17/264 or 6% or 6 out of a hundred moderate Republicans currently hold office in Congress.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The MAGA crowd do seem to go after non threatening soft targets when in large numbers.


they do, and i do not intend to be fucked with by the redneck cocksuckers...
i have no intention of displaying it until i think there is no alternative. i don't walk around with it showing, it's always under my shirt. 
i'm not trying to scare anyone, i'd rather surprise them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Anybody who voted for Trump voted for a white supremacist/right wing radical. To me, people who voted for Trump are no different than he is. Hard to say if they reflect the sentiment of the same fraction of non-voters. So, a generous assumption is 73 million right wing radicals out of 360 million total population -- 20% or 1 in five. Less generous assumption is slightly less than half the US population are right wing assholes.
> 
> Between the House and Senate there are 264 Republicans holding a seat. 17 of them either voted to impeach or remove him from office after Jan 6.
> 
> So, I'd make it, 17/264 or 6% or 6 out of a hundred moderate Republicans currently hold office in Congress.


i think so much of this is being orchestrated by Putin and his team of hackers....we really need to do something about them...i personally would just blow up the fucking building in moscow they operate out of...but apparently that is "murder" and could lead to "retaliation"....fucking snowflakes.
so why doesn't the U.S. have it's own team of hackers? we should recruit the best available, and set them up with the best systems and all the red hot cheetos and monster drinks they can swill down, and turn them loose on russia...shut down their power plants, send false withdraw orders to their troops, send misinformation to all their official state run websites, just cause as much havoc as possible in as short a time as possible, and don't let up for a few days, just fuck with everything it is possible to fuck with, while at the same time, doing everything we can to lock our own critical systems down.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hey...i didn't used to carry all the time, actually i went years with out ever carrying, but shit's too fucking crazy right now, and i do NOT trust trumptards to act like adults, or even human beings. When our fucked up society goes back to the same appalling heap of shit it was 2 years ago, i'll start leaving it in the safe when i go out again, until then...


I hope it's comfortable to carry. Probably you'll be carrying that thing around for five or six more years is my guess. Longer, if Republicans manage to take control in 2024. 

It's getting crazy out there.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think so much of this is being orchestrated by Putin and his team of hackers....we really need to do something about them...i personally would just blow up the fucking building in moscow they operate out of...but apparently that is "murder" and could lead to "retaliation"....fucking snowflakes.
> so why doesn't the U.S. have it's own team of hackers? we should recruit the best available, and set them up with the best systems and all the red hot cheetos and monster drinks they can swill down, and turn them loose on russia...shut down their power plants, send false withdraw orders to their troops, send misinformation to all their official state run websites, just cause as much havoc as possible in as short a time as possible, and don't let up for a few days, just fuck with everything it is possible to fuck with, while at the same time, doing everything we can to lock our own critical systems down.


We do have our own set of hackers and there is evidence that the US has used them in psy ops on other countries. 

I read some time ago a statement from a person living in an Eastern European country that they have been living with Soviet/Russian propaganda for so long that they have learned to spot it and write it off as nothing to pay attention to. 

I think a lot of people in the US already do that. Not enough, but something like half or more do.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think so much of this is being orchestrated by Putin and his team of hackers....we really need to do something about them...i personally would just blow up the fucking building in moscow they operate out of...but apparently that is "murder" and could lead to "retaliation"....fucking snowflakes.
> so why doesn't the U.S. have it's own team of hackers? we should recruit the best available, and set them up with the best systems and all the red hot cheetos and monster drinks they can swill down, and turn them loose on russia...shut down their power plants, send false withdraw orders to their troops, send misinformation to all their official state run websites, just cause as much havoc as possible in as short a time as possible, and don't let up for a few days, just fuck with everything it is possible to fuck with, while at the same time, doing everything we can to lock our own critical systems down.


Imagine if Biden did what Putin does and just announced that we can go hog wild and everyone with a computer/internet in America could just do whatever they wanted to attack the Russian government/people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> We do have our own set of hackers and there is evidence that the US has used them in psy ops on other countries.
> 
> I read some time ago a statement from a person living in an Eastern European country that they have been living with Soviet/Russian propaganda for so long that they have learned to spot it and write it off as nothing to pay attention to.
> 
> I think a lot of people in the US already do that. Not enough, but something like half or more do.


it's pretty fucking easy to tell which half it is...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Imagine if Biden did what Putin does and just announced that we can go hog wild and everyone with a computer/internet in America could just do whatever they wanted to attack the Russian government/people.


i want directed, orchestrated attacks designed to cripple their own efforts to carry out more cyber terrorism, and to let them know in no uncertain terms that we're fed up with their horseshit, and the next step will not be cyber anything, it'll be right in your fucking lying, cheating, fucking faces


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want directed, orchestrated attacks designed to cripple their own efforts to carry out more cyber terrorism, and to let them know in no uncertain terms that we're fed up with their horseshit, and the next step will not be cyber anything, it'll be right in your fucking lying, cheating, fucking faces


Attacks kind of suck, because you're playing war games at that point. Yes, maybe they started it, but it's very dangerous ground, imo. I'd rather see isolation efforts. Not sanctions, but eliminating just about every direct connection possible, including internet.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Man I love mething around


do you see shadow people outside in the trees? (real question)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Attacks kind of suck, because you're playing war games at that point. Yes, maybe they started it, but it's very dangerous ground, imo. I'd rather see isolation efforts. Not sanctions, but eliminating just about every direct connection possible, including internet.


how do you disconnect the internet from the internet?
or are you just talking about the voting machines? aren't they already not directly connected to the internet?


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you disconnect the internet from the internet?
> or are you just talking about the voting machines? aren't they already not directly connected to the internet?


Not voting machines and I'm not savvy enough to really answer that, but I suppose you'd block all incoming/outgoing IP connections to russia. I'm not sure how you'd deal with proxy servers, but I suspect there are some ways to block a good chunk of russian connections through them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Attacks kind of suck, because you're playing war games at that point. Yes, maybe they started it, but it's very dangerous ground, imo. I'd rather see isolation efforts. Not sanctions, but eliminating just about every direct connection possible, including internet.


All is fair in love and war and you are at war against Russian disinformation.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Within a certain gamut, yes, just not when nukes are flying.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want directed, orchestrated attacks designed to cripple their own efforts to carry out more cyber terrorism, and to let them know in no uncertain terms that we're fed up with their horseshit, and the next step will not be cyber anything, it'll be right in your fucking lying, cheating, fucking faces


I was thinking more of all the 330 million people with their own computers/internet access conducting their own k-pop/anonymous level online attack on any country that thinks it is ok to allow their citizens/military to do the same to us until they agree to stop.

But I understand just like with the Democrats asymmetrical battle with the insurrectionist Republicans having to follow the rules of our nation to keep our democracy safe, that our nation has to hold our own citizens to a higher standard too.

Also as I am typing this, I am also aware that I have likely watched way too many movies growing up.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what do you mean the error of OUR WAYS?
> 
> every MAGA deserves the firing squad..those at Insurrection drawn and quartered the remains of which made into wagon wheel grease.
> 
> 'oh please Mr. Twump don't primary me weweweweweweweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'.


Ahhh, the tolerant, evolved left... Can't stand anyone that doesn't conform to their way of thinking so they have to go. Idiot.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> What is your most accurate and honest opinion, no hyperbole/optimism/pessimism, of the percentage split between the crazy maga types and the maybe-still-half-decent republicans, in both congress and of the republican voter half of the country?


I know Mitch isn't a fan. Not sure about Cotton. But based on all the books put out lately, it's probably just more liberal horse shit. Trump is Trump, polarizing figure due to his personality.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hey...i didn't used to carry all the time, actually i went years with out ever carrying, but shit's too fucking crazy right now, and i do NOT trust trumptards to act like adults, or even human beings. When our fucked up society goes back to the same appalling heap of shit it was 2 years ago, i'll start leaving it in the safe when i go out again, until then...


Trumptards lol. You should worry more about the crazy libs fool.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I know Mitch isn't a fan. Not sure about Cotton. But based on all the books put out lately, it's probably just more liberal horse shit.


Funny that Trump and the rest of the insurrectionist RINO's call all the actual Republican voters that are not in their cult 'liberals'. 



rollupreader said:


> I know Mitch isn't a fan. Not sure about Cotton. But based on all the books put out lately, it's probably just more liberal horse shit. Trump is Trump, polarizing figure due to his personality.


And his actions of trying to destroy our democracy. 



rollupreader said:


> Trumptards lol. You should worry more about the crazy libs fool.


Why because they are the ones that the domestic terrorist Trump cultists use as cover?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Anybody who voted for Trump voted for a white supremacist/right wing radical. To me, people who voted for Trump are no different than he is. Hard to say if they reflect the sentiment of the same fraction of non-voters. So, a generous assumption is 73 million right wing radicals out of 360 million total population -- 20% or 1 in five. Less generous assumption is slightly less than half the US population are right wing assholes.
> 
> Between the House and Senate there are 264 Republicans holding a seat. 17 of them either voted to impeach or remove him from office after Jan 6.
> 
> So, I'd make it, 17/264 or 6% or 6 out of a hundred moderate Republicans currently hold office in Congress.


Did you ever stop to think that the folks that voted for him simply wanted less government, more jobs, more freedom and putting the working Americans ahead of non-working shit bags?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Did you ever stop to think that the folks that voted for him simply wanted less government, more jobs, more freedom and putting the working Americans ahead of non-working shit bags?


How’d that work out for them? 

How many “working Americans” benefited from a tax break for the uber rich? 

You dumb.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Did you ever stop to think that the folks that voted for him simply wanted less government, more jobs, more freedom and putting the working Americans ahead of non-working shit bags?


Some sure, but others were brainwashed into thinking that Democrats murder babies, that immigrants are bad for the nation, some were flat out racists that feel like there is some kind of white genocide (there isn't), that somehow people protesting their communities being ground down for generations with police brutality and lack of economic and education equality were the white nationalists that were attacking these cities, any and every crazy ass thing that people could be tricked into beleiving that is a lie aimed to get people to hate 'the libs' enough to vote for a would-be dictator.

It seems that you fell into the right wing propaganda that would see rivers and lakes catch on fire due to industrial pollution, and somehow people getting support in the time of need takes away from you (it doesn't).


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> All is fair in love and war and you are at war against Russian disinformation.


President Biden will pick the time and place of his choosing.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How’d that work out for them?
> 
> How many “working Americans” benefited from a tax break for the uber rich?
> 
> You dumb.


Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


Really how about those million or so people that were out of work during the government shutdown in the middle of the holidays because of Dear Leader throwing a temper tantrum about his wall?

Nor all the millions of people that lost their jobs in the largest drop ever that was due to Trump's mishandling of the pandemic. It sure would have been nice to have the federal pandemic response team that Trump disbanded because it was done under Obama.

https://fortune.com/2021/01/11/us-economy-jobs-numbers-trump-compared-past-presidents-worst-record-since-hoover/


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


Can you tell me how inflation impacts your life? I know why it gets pushed as some terrible thing, and believe certain people have an incentive to get a bunch on board that it is some sort of boogieman. 

The broad economy is roughly the same as it was under Trump, pretty divorced from the stock market and kind of shaky. Lots of jobs under both really, part of the reason employers are bitching about nobody wanting to work is that they do want to work, just not for dogshit companies that want to exploit them. Too much opportunity out there to be stuck in a position of having to accept your lot in life.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Can you tell me how inflation impacts your life? I know why it gets pushed as some terrible thing, and believe certain people have an incentive to get a bunch on board that it is some sort of boogieman.
> 
> The broad economy is roughly the same as it was under Trump, pretty divorced from the stock market and kind of shaky. Lots of jobs under both really, part of the reason employers are bitching about nobody wanting to work is that they do want to work, just not for dogshit companies that want to exploit them. Too much opportunity out there to be stuck in a position of having to accept your lot in life.


Gas prices, food prices go up. Pretty much everything an American needs to live costs more. So, it gives me less money to feed and care for my family, duh...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Gas prices, food prices go up. Pretty much everything an American needs to live costs more. So, it gives me less money to feed and care for my family, duh...


Do you also understand the benefits of inflation?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I know Mitch isn't a fan. Not sure about Cotton. But based on all the books put out lately, it's probably just more liberal horse shit. Trump is Trump, polarizing figure due to his personality.


book was written by a guy from the washington examiner. 

you aren't very bright, huh?


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


Kind of surprised people have forgotten already. Google "trump tariff steel workers" and also "trump tariff farmers".


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> book was written by a guy from the washington examiner.
> 
> you aren't very bright, huh?


So what? A guy that works for the examiner can't be a liberal? I suppose the main stream media isn't full of liberals?

Bottom line: Joe Biden and his family are criminals. And he's so senile he can't string a coherent thought together or read a teleprompter. Geez...


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Gas prices, food prices go up. Pretty much everything an American needs to live costs more. So, it gives me less money to feed and care for my family, duh...


We should probably import less stuff. 

So, the ultra rich suffer under inflation. Their hoards of gold or whatever become worth less. It obviously doesn't always pan out, but in theory that inflation is fine for the average Joe, the growth in wages and the economy should make up for it. You just aren't dealing with large enough amounts over a long enough period for it to matter. 

There is a vested interest by that elite .01% or whatever you want to define them as, to protect their wealth. They get the masses sold on the idea that inflation is bad, but it just is part of the economy. Wages go up (in theory) with inflation, again, not something the wealthy people that own it all are fond of.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Did you ever stop to think that the folks that voted for him simply wanted less government, more jobs, more freedom and putting the working Americans ahead of non-working shit bags?


Actually, I've spent some time on the subject. In fact, people who voted for Trump did not feel any more economic anxiety than people who voted for Clinton. Median income among Trump voters was quite a bit higher than Clinton voters, so, I'd say they weren't really all that stressed out, just worried and wound up by right wing propaganda.

What was clear: Trump's rhetoric attracted votes from misogynist and racist whites like no other candidate in the modern era. 

This is all to say that it's a fucking lie that white people voted for Trump because they wanted less government. The government expanded programs and grew spending under Trump and you are trying to say otherwise. The states that voted for Trump also collect more from the Federal government than they pay in federal taxes. Regarding freedom? "I can't breathe". Also, you fuckers tried to steal away an election you lost. You are no more concerned about freedom than Hannibal Lector was about table manners. Stop it with the lying and gaslighting. It doesn't work any more.

A Republican wants to cancel programs that other people need. Corollary to that is Republicans want more from the government than they currently receive, regardless of social standing.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Kind of surprised people have forgotten already. Google "trump tariff steel workers" and also "trump tariff farmers".


Leverage in trade deals with china. Want to make an omelette, you need to break a few eggs...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> We should probably import less stuff.
> 
> So, the ultra rich suffer under inflation. Their hoards of gold or whatever become worth less. It obviously doesn't always pan out, but in theory that inflation is fine for the average Joe, the growth in wages and the economy should make up for it. You just aren't dealing with large enough amounts over a long enough period for it to matter.
> 
> There is a vested interest by that elite .01% or whatever you want to define them as, to protect their wealth. They get the masses sold on the idea that inflation is bad, but it just is part of the economy. Wages go up (in theory) with inflation, again, not something the wealthy people that own it all are fond of.


I'm not ultra rich, I'm talking about the masses that aren't.

Give it up, Biden sucks.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> So what? A guy that works for the examiner can't be a liberal? I suppose the main stream media isn't full of liberals?
> 
> Bottom line: Joe Biden and his family are criminals. And he's so senile he can't string a coherent thought together or read a teleprompter. Geez...


You do know he has a stutter right?

You guys just come off as hateful dickheads for making fun of someone with a speech impediment that are lying about a man whose taxes are out in the open for everyone to see how not corrupt he was.








rollupreader said:


> Leverage in trade deals with china. Want to make an omelette, you need to break a few eggs...


That got us jack shit but about a $1.2 economic reduction in the economy.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I'm not ultra rich, I'm talking about the masses that aren't.
> 
> Give it up, Biden sucks.


Well alright then, good luck out there.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, I've spent some time on the subject. In fact, people who voted for Trump did not feel any more economic anxiety than people who voted for Clinton. Median income among Trump voters was quite a bit higher than Clinton voters, so, I'd say they weren't really all that stressed out, just worried and wound up by right wing propaganda.
> 
> What was clear: Trump's rhetoric attracted votes from misogynist and racist whites like no other candidate in the modern era.
> 
> ...


It's not a lie. I'm white, middle class, college educated and a veteran. I want less government. Don't speak for people you don't know anything about...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It's not a lie. I'm white, middle class, college educated and a veteran. I want less government. Don't speak for people you don't know anything about...


Its a lie. You don't really. Not if you voted for Trump. He did none of that. He did the opposite. To know a person, look at what they do and not what they say. 

Republicans don't want less government, they want less to go to others. Did Trump cut a large spending program that helped his constituency? Did they advocate for that? Take farmers. He spent more subsidizing farmers than he collected in tariffs on Chinese goods during his botched trade war.

And freedom. Don't make me laugh.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> So what? A guy that works for the examiner can't be a liberal? I suppose the main stream media isn't full of liberals?
> 
> Bottom line: Joe Biden and his family are criminals. And he's so senile he can't string a coherent thought together or read a teleprompter. Geez...


what's that saying about proving you're a moron by opening your mouth??? lmao. 

you really "owned the libs" this time!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Leverage in trade deals with china. Want to make an omelette, you need to break a few eggs...


you should work as a comedian part time to help offset biden's inflation. you're a hoot albeit naive.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> It's not a lie. I'm white, middle class, college educated and a veteran. I want less government. Don't speak for people you don't know anything about...


Does saying 'I am a vet' make it ok to try to destroy our democracy by trying to overcome the will of the American electorate in order to install a dictator?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> college educated


you should ask for a refund. they failed you miserably.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Its a lie. You don't really. Not if you voted for Trump. He did none of that. He did the opposite. To know a person, look at what they do and not what they say.
> 
> Republicans don't want less government, they want less to go to others. Did Trump cut a large spending programs that helped his constituency? Did they advocate for that? Take farmers. He spent more subsidizing farmers than he collected in tariffs on Chinese goods during his botched trade war.
> 
> ...


You're clueless...

Biden sucks.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Leverage in trade deals with china. Want to make an omelette, you need to break a few eggs...


But, did you forget what you had just said and what I quoted? I was just wanting you to know that you were mistaken when you said that, "Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies ". It's simply not true. Now, if you want to change it to say that some benefitted and some lost and the loss was worth the money gained, that would be fine, but you also said that you want less government and the tariffs were a tool to feed the government, so I'm not sure how that will be reconciled, but I'd like to hear it.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you should ask for a refund. they failed you miserably.


Nah, I've done just fine with my degree. See I work for a living and don't rely on sleepy joe to take care of me....


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> But, did you forget what you had just said and what I quoted? I was just wanting you to know that you were mistaken when you said that, "Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies ". It's simply not true. Now, if you want to change it to say that some benefitted and some lost and the loss was worth the money gained, that would be fine, but you also said that you want less government and the tariffs were a tool to feed the government, so I'm not sure how that will be reconciled, but I'd like to hear it.


trump and his family did wonders for lawyers' employment. look how many he needs to fend off lawsuits against him and his company


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

I like the space force. I think that was trumps big accomplishment. Not sure what they do, but space is where it's at. 

Republicans sure like to create massive amounts of government, lookin at u DHS and a new branch of the military.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Nah, I've done just fine with my degree. See I work for a living and don't rely on sleepy joe to take care of me....


if a slight bump in inflation makes you worried about feeding your family, you might need to rethink your "career"


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> But, did you forget what you had just said and what I quoted? I was just wanting you to know that you were mistaken when you said that, "Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies ". It's simply not true. Now, if you want to change it to say that some benefitted and some lost and the loss was worth the money gained, that would be fine, but you also said that you want less government and the tariffs were a tool to feed the government, so I'm not sure how that will be reconciled, but I'd like to hear it.


Fair point. But I say they benefit in the long run. China was taking advantage of us on every front. Do you believe I'm wrong on that?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You're clueless...
> 
> Biden sucks.







rollupreader said:


> Nah, I've done just fine with my degree. See I work for a living and don't rely on sleepy joe to take care of me....


You are such a sheep you even bleat the same lying spam as your cult leader.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


how about you stfu? he belongs here; you don't.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5008764
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a sheep you even bleat the same lying spam as your cult leader.


he's too busy owning the libs to even take 30 seconds to research the GOP author of the cotton/mcconnell hit piece. lmao!!


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I like the space force. I think that was trumps big accomplishment. Not sure what they do, but space is where it's at.
> 
> Republicans sure like to create massive amounts of government, lookin at u DHS and a new branch of the military.


Star Wars-Reagan administration crippled the Soviet Union due to an arms race. I'll admit Trump stole the idea. But you really think we're alone in the universe?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> book was written by a guy from the washington examiner.
> 
> you aren't very bright, huh?


he's a Rightie 'nuff said?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he's too busy owning the libs to even take 30 seconds to research the GOP author of the cotton/mcconnell hit piece. lmao!!


let me know when they stop winning.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fair point. But I say they benefit in the long run. China was taking advantage of us on every front. Do you believe I'm wrong on that?


didn't you learn how Capitalism works in college? I did. and the Republicans loved to ship jobs overseas to increase profits.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how about you stfu? he belongs here; you don't.


Yawn, pass. I'm going to talk all fucking day.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he's too busy owning the libs to even take 30 seconds to research the GOP author of the cotton/mcconnell hit piece. lmao!!


Ever heard the term RINO?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yawn, pass. I'm going to talk all fucking day.


so are we.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> You're clueless...
> 
> Biden sucks.


Another emotionally weak and weak minded Trump follower loses his mind.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> didn't you learn how Capitalism works in college? I did. and the Republicans loved to ship jobs overseas to increase profits.


I know how capitalism works, knew it before college. Last I checked Tim Cooke was a dem. He's just one of many dem elitists that ship jobs overseas. Sorry, your argument doesn't hold water.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Star Wars-Reagan administration crippled the Soviet Union due to an arms race. I'll admit Trump stole the idea. But you really think we're alone in the universe?


No, that's why I think its rad. We should fund the hell out of science on all fronts, only way we can deal with screwing up the earth and its ever growing population. 

...but I'm in favor of big government. It's not always bad and sometimes the only mechanism that can move society forward.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Another emotionally weak and weak minded Trump follower loses his mind.


Lol. You guys should get over your TDS. He's not even in office anymore. But apparently Dems fear he may run again and do everything to stop it.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Fair point. But I say they benefit in the long run. China was taking advantage of us on every front. Do you believe I'm wrong on that?


I do think you're half wrong, because the US benefits as well, and I couldn't say who benefits "more". But, I am fine with working on cutting ties with china. We're responsible for a big chunk of their pollution and their growth with our purchases and we're hurting our own businesses buying their cheap products. However, I am not a fan of our government inserting themselves as a middleman to milk funds, because that's a bogus mask of trying to hurt/control china when really it's just a cash grab. If you want to cut the cord, then don't be chicken shit and start cutting the cord. It's going to sting, but independence from china is better for us in the long run.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I do think you're half wrong, because the US benefits as well, and I couldn't say who benefits "more". But, I am fine with working on cutting ties with china. We're responsible for a big chunk of their pollution and their growth with our purchases and we're hurting our own businesses buying their cheap products. However, I am not a fan of our government inserting themselves as a middleman to milk funds, because that's a bogus mask of trying to hurt/control china when really it's just a cash grab. If you want to cut the cord, then don't be chicken shit and start cutting the cord. It's going to sting, but independence from china is better for us in the long run.


Agreed. Problem with cutting the cord is we're not ready for it. I believe orange man had us headed in that direction. I don't think that's the case now.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Agreed. Problem with cutting the cord is we're not ready for it. I believe orange man had us headed in that direction. I don't think that's the case now.


He really wasn't heading us in that direction. He's a narcissistic money guy. He does narcissistic money things.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Ever heard the term RINO?


Likeas in the insurrectionist RINO's that are all in on Trump's lies?


rollupreader said:


> Lol. You guys should get over your TDS. He's not even in office anymore.


You mean like the cultists that keep running around trying to get domestic terrorists elected into office using Trump's insurrection and lies as their platform?



rollupreader said:


> But apparently Dems fear he may run again and do everything to stop it.


Yeah unlike the Republicans they are fans of democracy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


Says the Russian troll.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> TDS


you mean if Trump Didn't Suck, he'd still be POTUS? i've heard of that. bigly sad for your loss, sweetie.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how about you stfu? he belongs here; you don't.


This sock will be gone soon.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> He really wasn't heading us in that direction. He's a narcissistic money guy. He does narcissistic money things.


Incorrect and Biden is a senile crook..


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you mean if Trump Didn't Suck, he'd still be POTUS? i've heard of that. bigly sad for your loss, sweetie.


No I mean Trump Derangement Syndrome.

We'll see how the mid terms go sweetie


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Incorrect and Biden is a senile crook..


Please show support that A) trump is not narcissistic, and B) that he isn't a money guy.

Seriously, you can't dodge that. They're his two most defining characteristics.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Please show support that A) trump is not narcissistic, and B) that he isn't a money guy.
> 
> Seriously, you can't dodge that. They're his two most defining characteristics.


Can't argue with either of those points. I can also say he put working Americans first. But I can still say Biden is a senile crook.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I know how capitalism works, knew it before college. Last I checked Tim Cooke was a dem. He's just one of many dem elitists that ship jobs overseas. Sorry, your argument doesn't hold water.


just keeping it real.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Can't argue with either of those points. I can also say he put working Americans first. But I can still say Biden is a senile crook.


I think he puts himself first, just because that's what narcissists do, but I'd like to hear more about the "Biden is a crook" part. And I'd have to ask, if trump also a crook?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> We'll see how the mid terms go sweetie


is trump going to try to overthrow our gov't again?


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> just keeping it real.
> 
> View attachment 5008783


Pretty sure I read somewhere that his stuff was actually made in California of all places. His supporters are the same shysters that he is and they sell unlicensed maga swag from china all day long.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Can't argue with either of those points. I can also say he put working Americans first. But I can still say Biden is a senile crook.


Sweet troll. 

Basically just a rubber-glue statement with a dash of shitty slander about someone with a stutter to make your cult feel better about supporting traitors to our nation.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No I mean Trump Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> We'll see how the mid terms go sweetie


but the elections are gonna be rigged again. so what will the midterms show us other than they are still rigged?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but the elections are gonna be rigged again. so what will the midterms show us other than they are still rigged?


Im guessing the power of gerrymandering.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Sweet troll.
> 
> Basically just a rubber-glue statement with a dash of shitty slander about someone with a stutter to make your cult feel better about supporting traitors to our nation.


trump's kids are legally not allowed to work at non-profits. lol. and the biden's are the crooks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im guessing the power of gerrymandering.


i like trapping these trumptards in their own circle of lies.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere that his stuff was actually made in California of all places. His supporters are the same shysters that he is and they sell unlicensed maga swag from china all day long.


My MAGA hat was made in the US lol.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but the elections are gonna be rigged again. so what will the midterms show us other than they are still rigged?


I think they actually are going to be rigged here pretty soon. Too many Q-plants going on.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> My MAGA hat was made in the US lol.


You probably have licensed gear, but the trumpers you see on the street corner selling paper thin trump flags, that shit comes from china.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> trump's kids are legally not allowed to work at non-profits. lol. and the biden's are the crooks.


Yes, the Biden's are crooks. And one is a degenerate crack head. But they've all enriched themselves through Joe's political ties.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> You probably have licensed gear, but the trumpers you see on the street corner selling paper thin trump flags, that shit comes from china.


I don't own any Trump gear. Personally, I don't like the guy. But I liked his policies much more than Obama or Biden's. I just enjoy stirring shit with know it all libs...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think they actually are going to be rigged here pretty soon. Too many Q-plants going on.


if history repeats itself, the gop "should" win the midterms. 
and then they impeach biden and kamala become POTUS. the plan worked perfectly. lol


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> trump's kids are legally not allowed to work at non-profits. lol. and the biden's are the crooks.


No shit, also illegally paying off porn stars, screwing over contractors, getting sued for racist practices, taking out page sized ads to call for the death penalty for innocent black kids, having his goons beat up peaceful protesters so he can have a photo-op, bragging about an attempted rape with the guys, ogling naked kids because he felt like he was entitled to, so much.

"But Biden's kid took a job". Fucking idiots. I don't know why the line is not drawn on this kind of shit as not being free speech and instead being flat out slander.


rollupreader said:


> Yes, the Biden's are crooks. And one is a degenerate crack head. But they've all enriched themselves through Joe's political ties.


And your proof of this is a laptop that just happens to be given to a blind repairman and given to Giuliani that has a email from 2017 when Biden was not even in office?

You are a joke.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Yes, the Biden's are crooks. And one is a degenerate crack head. But they've all enriched themselves through Joe's political ties.


better than men that prefer trannies to women. don jr follows daddy dotard. do moronia and guilfoyle compare dongs ?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but the elections are gonna be rigged again. so what will the midterms show us other than they are still rigged?


Dems do cheat in elections...


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

Hunter is a pos, but pops hasn't brought him onto his WH staff. I wonder if there been any other presidents with pos kids that have been brought onto the WH staff...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> better than men that prefer trannies to women. don jr follows daddy dotard. do moronia and guilfoyle compare dongs ?


Hunter prefers kids, and that's no joke, sadly.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't own any Trump gear. Personally, I don't like the guy. But I liked his policies much more than Obama or Biden's. I just enjoy stirring shit with know it all libs...


We're all hip to the LTA.

(Liberal Tears Agenda)


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hunter is a pos, but pops hasn't brought him onto his WH staff. I wonder if there been any other presidents with pos kids that have been brought onto the WH staff...


No, he flew him to China, Ukraine, etc while he was a civilian. He's Joe's bag man...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Dems do cheat in elections...


Legally voting is cheating in white right wing domestic terrorist speak.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if history repeats itself, the gop "should" win the midterms.
> and then they impeach biden and kamala become POTUS. the plan worked perfectly. lol


Oddly enough, while Mitch is a giant piece of shit, he does also keep a foot on the ground. I think he knows how much instability is too much.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, he flew him to China, Ukraine, etc while he was a civilian. He's Joe's bag man...


Does it bother you how much money trump has made golfing and having everyone stay at his resorts? Don't you think the right thing would have been to stay at someone else's resort just to avoid such a conflict of interest?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Dems do cheat in elections...


finally you are correct about 1 thing! they cheat so well that not one republican can find and/or prove anything. 

not even the SC that trump stacked in his favor. lmao!!!


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oddly enough, while Mitch is a giant piece of shit, he does also keep a foot on the ground. I think he knows how much instability is too much.


Mitch is smarter than most. I have to give you the POS comment, he did screw dems out of scotus nomination. Suckers lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> No, he flew him to China, Ukraine, etc while he was a civilian. He's Joe's bag man...


Someone with a Yale law degree and a famous name is flying around to different countries is deemed a 'bag man' by right wing Trumptarded folks because they say so and Giuliani showed them some Russian propaganda.

People that believe this traitor supporting cuck are suckers.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> My MAGA hat was made in the US lol.


So was Trump

A hat is just a hat


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Does it bother you how much money trump has made golfing and having everyone stay at his resorts? Don't you think the right thing would have been to stay at someone else's resort just to avoid such a conflict of interest?


his DC hotel still lost 70 mil during his tenure. what a great businessman!! hahaha


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> finally you are correct about 1 thing! they cheat so well that not one republican can find and/or prove anything.
> 
> not even the SC that trump stacked in his favor. lmao!!!


Well when you have a bunch of deranged poll workers in the democratic cities throwing out votes, not letting observers watch, etc, you're bound to win every once in a while...


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> his DC hotel still lost 70 mil during his tenure. what a great businessman!! hahaha


Has Joe Biden ever created a job in his career? Besides for his family? LMAO.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't own any Trump gear. Personally, I don't like the guy. But I liked his policies much more than Obama or Biden's. I just enjoy stirring shit with know it all libs...


How do you think that shit stirring is going? Not sure you are coming across like you think you are.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Well when you have a bunch of deranged poll workers in the democratic cities throwing out votes, not letting observers watch, etc, you're bound to win every once in a while...


They were able to watch, they just were not able to breath down their necks since there was a pandemic going on.

You really just keep spamming the right wing propaganda, it is pretty sad. Hopefully you are getting paid well to try to destroy the democracy that said you fought for.


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> How do you think that shit stirring is going? Not sure you are coming across like you think you are.


Let me worry about that. As a matter of fact, the poll numbers support my opinion that Joe Biden is a senile crook.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Let me worry about that. As a matter of fact, the poll numbers support my opinion that Joe Biden is a senile crook.


Are you so mentally impaired that you actually believe this?

I have yet to see a actual poll asking if the American people think that Biden is a crook or senile. Or are you talking about what your boys on Stormfront or whatever domestic terrorist supporting website you frequent?


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Does it bother you how much money trump has made golfing and having everyone stay at his resorts? Don't you think the right thing would have been to stay at someone else's resort just to avoid such a conflict of interest?


Doesn't bother me. Although, it does raise questions about his motivation. Not good judgment in my opinion in that case. But that's not even close to selling influence to the CCP and others...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Doesn't bother me. Although, it does raise questions about his motivation. Not good judgment in my opinion in that case. But that's not even close to selling influence to the CCP and others...


Projecting Trump's criminality onto the Biden's is not really that convincing, especially when it is just regurgitated Russian propaganda attack that Giuliani used in 2016 against Clinton.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

Let's Go Brandon !!!!!!


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Doesn't bother me. Although, it does raise questions about his motivation. Not good judgment in my opinion in that case. But that's not even close to selling influence to the CCP and others...


That seems odd to me, that you hate the costs of Hunter's plane tickets and then the millions to mar-a-lago is fine. Did it bother you when he criticized Obama for playing too much golf and then played much more than Obama? How about when trump said he would get rid of the debt and instead added almost 8 trillion to the debt? Kinda seems like some of those things should be really bothersome.

Tell me more about selling CCP influence please.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> his DC hotel still lost 70 mil during his tenure. what a great businessman!! hahaha


He couldn't even make money with a casino

I suppose the aspect of being able to take people's money legally threw him


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

The cost of his plane tickets? He flew with Joe on airforce 1. I guess it would be odd to the uninformed.

I don't care how much golf anyone plays if they get their job done.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> his DC hotel still lost 70 mil during his tenure. what a great businessman!! hahaha


Unfortunately for him, he can only stay at one at a time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Everyone that had a job benefitted from Trump's policies. If you didn't work, then not so much. Don't believe me, look at the economy and inflation now. If you're a canuk, how about you stick to your country's politics and let us Americans worry about ours?


We had the worst recession in american history under trump, methigan


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The cost of his plane tickets? He flew with Joe on airforce 1. I guess it would be odd to the uninformed.
> 
> I don't care how much golf anyone plays if they get their job done.


Please don't ignore the part about debt, that was actually the most important thing in there by a lot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Gas prices, food prices go up. Pretty much everything an American needs to live costs more. So, it gives me less money to feed and care for my family, duh...


Ask your wife for more rent


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Leverage in trade deals with china. Want to make an omelette, you need to break a few eggs...


Trump lost his trade war with china though and cost us a ton of money doing it


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Please don't ignore the part about debt, that was actually the most important thing in there by a lot.


Sometimes I choose to ignore uninformed/ignorant people. Deal with it.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Sometimes I choose to ignore uninformed/ignorant people. Deal with it.


Okay I've been polite and I know we "all look the same", but I'd appreciate it if you didn't lose track of that.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> The cost of his plane tickets? He flew with Joe on airforce 1. I guess it would be odd to the uninformed.
> 
> I don't care how much golf anyone plays if they get their job done.


Trump left the worst economy since Hoover.

And he towed his brood around everywhere. 




rollupreader said:


> Sometimes I choose to ignore uninformed/ignorant people. Deal with it.


Like yourself or is this another Pee Wee Herman troll?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Hunter prefers kids, and that's no joke, sadly.


Didnt trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked 13 year old girls


----------



## rollupreader (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay I've been polite and I know we "all look the same", but I'd appreciate it if you didn't lose track of that.


I've been called every name in the book and piled on for stating my opinions, polite time is over. Joe Biden is a senile crook. Like Rashida said "Impeach the motherfucker"...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I don't own any Trump gear. Personally, I don't like the guy. But I liked his policies much more than Obama or Biden's. I just enjoy stirring shit with know it all libs...



Unfortunately, I don't like that.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've been called every name in the book and piled on for stating my opinions, polite time is over. Joe Biden is a senile crook. Like Rashida said "Impeach the motherfucker"...


So it is the Pee Wee Herman troll.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've been called every name in the book and piled on for stating my opinions, polite time is over. Joe Biden is a senile crook. Like Rashida said "Impeach the motherfucker"...


Okay, so we all look the same then, even though I haven't treated you as being the same as a magat. Cool.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay, so we all look the same then, even though I haven't treated you as being the same as a magat. Cool.


Nice trying to get these disingenuous right wing propaganda trolls to act like a human though. There were a few times I thought they might have just been a misguided actual person, but yeah their mask slipped.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nice trying to get these disingenuous right wing propaganda trolls to act like a human though. There were a few times I thought they might have just been a misguided actual person, but yeah their mask slipped.


We just made him mad is all. It was nice to see when he posted those elicited walls of text. Hard to read, sure, but I think there were real thoughts in there. After a certain point though, the LTA switch is tripped and that's all you get.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> We just made him mad is all. It was nice to see when he posted those elicited walls of text. Hard to read, sure, but I think there were real thoughts in there. After a certain point though, the LTA switch is tripped and that's all you get.


It is their safe space so they don't have to deal with the reality of what they are doing.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is their safe space so they don't have to deal with the reality of what they are doing.
> 
> View attachment 5008819


Fuckin-a. Classic rob roy matrix defense mechanism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> I've been called every name in the book and piled on for stating my opinions, polite time is over. Joe Biden is a senile crook. Like Rashida said "Impeach the motherfucker"...


ok go ahead and impeach him


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Sometimes I choose to ignore uninformed/ignorant people. Deal with it.


Thats called going alone


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Well when you have a bunch of deranged poll workers in the democratic cities throwing out votes, not letting observers watch, etc, you're bound to win every once in a while...


I live in a county where no democratic candidates exist 

All offices are Republican run

Trump lost here the second time
Hmmm


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Well when you have a bunch of deranged poll workers in the democratic cities throwing out votes, not letting observers watch, etc, you're bound to win every once in a while...


----------



## mathed (Oct 13, 2021)

People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.

This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.

The Bush’s are really named the Sherff’s and are NAZIS. Biden and Clinton are Freemasons and Obama is Muslim Brotherhood.

I feel sorry for people who do not believe in Jesus or GOD because we are in the last days. Our country will continue to be torn to pieces and the media will continue to keep us divided and focused on the wrong things. These next two months will open up many people’s eyes to this truth. Nothing Biden is doing is by accident, his mission is to take away our freedoms and destroy the economy to usher in communism.

Wish I had better news but, Trump isn’t the problem, he just exposed the establishment for what it truly is.


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...


Do you think the corruption is everywhere, or somehow just a handful of the worst make it to the top?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.











mathed said:


> The Bush’s are really named the Sherff’s and are NAZIS. Biden and Clinton are Freemasons and Obama is Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who do not believe in Jesus or GOD because we are in the last days. Our country will continue to be torn to pieces and the media will continue to keep us divided and focused on the wrong things. These next two months will open up many people’s eyes to this truth. Nothing Biden is doing is by accident, his mission is to take away our freedoms and destroy the economy to usher in communism.
> 
> Wish I had better news but, Trump isn’t the problem, he just exposed the establishment for what it truly is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...


FAKE NEWS 
Comrade SMH


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...





mathed said:


> People need to wake up. Biden worships satan, just like Clinton, Obama, Bush’s, Carter, etc.
> His mission is to destroy America and turn us into a communist nation. After which, China will invade and take us over.
> 
> This is all for the New World Order, which is a worldwide totalitarian communist posthumanist slave camp. You can easily find videos of Biden, Clinton and Bush Sr. talking about the NWO.
> ...


I didnt know that but i support biden more now because of it


----------



## mathed (Oct 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I didnt know that but i support biden more now because of it


Great, do you think that supporting him or not will protect you or your family from a gulag? They only seek power, they actually laugh at us for believing there is a choice between “republican” or “democrat”. It’s just an illusion and in reality, they despise humanity. You think COVID was an accident and this “vaccine” is gonna save us? Lol, people are dying every day from it while politicians and the elite take Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine to cure their COVID. They tell you it’s poison and prevent your family from getting it.

They only care about useful idiots until they achieve total control, then the ones that helped them achieve power become a liability and must be erased.

“build back better”

Why that motto?

Because it’s really [6]uild [6]ack [6]etter


----------



## mathed (Oct 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tissue?


Why, because I told you the truth?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Great, do you think that supporting him or not will protect you or your family from a gulag? They only seek power, they actually laugh at us for believing there is a choice between “republican” or “democrat”. It’s just an illusion and in reality, they despise humanity. You think COVID was an accident and this “vaccine” is gonna save us? Lol, people are dying every day from it while politicians and the elite take Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine to cure their COVID. They tell you it’s poison and prevent your family from getting it.
> 
> They only care about useful idiots until they achieve total control, then the ones that helped them achieve power become a liability and must be erased.
> 
> ...


Amazing
Your like a genius sans sense or facts of course 
Well played , did Putin send you?
Or god?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Why, because I told you the truth?


Be sure and provide legitimate sources for all your so called "facts" 
I'll wait LOL


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Great, do you think that supporting him or not will protect you or your family from a gulag? They only seek power, they actually laugh at us for believing there is a choice between “republican” or “democrat”. It’s just an illusion and in reality, they despise humanity. You think COVID was an accident and this “vaccine” is gonna save us? Lol, people are dying every day from it while politicians and the elite take Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine to cure their COVID. They tell you it’s poison and prevent your family from getting it.
> 
> They only care about useful idiots until they achieve total control, then the ones that helped them achieve power become a liability and must be erased.
> 
> ...


Did you think you were on TweekItUp..?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did you think you were on TweekItUp..?


He thinks he is Stone cold Steve Austin 
It is all a fact because he says so


----------



## mathed (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Do you think the corruption is everywhere, or somehow just a handful of the worst make it to the top?


You won’t make it in politics unless you sellout. It’s funny how people here feel comfy putting trust in a system that hasn’t fixed poverty, crime, education, perpetuates racism, can’t fix debt. If your democrat party could or wanted to fix it, they would. Just like republicans when they controlled the WH, Senate and House... they couldn’t fix healthcare for one simple reason, they didn’t want to fix it.

I’d advise people to research Australia right now. That’s our future here and guess what... they are OPENLY talking about this is the new normal under the new world order.

I mean laugh it up if it makes you feel safe but it’s coming and it’s just around the corner. Pretending it isn’t happening won’t save anyone from it.


----------



## mathed (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did you think you were on TweekItUp..?


Sure pal, I did because I knew I would find you here


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Sure pal, I did because I knew I would find you here


Still waiting on proof of all that fake shit you posted about Biden ?
Sweety


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> You won’t make it in politics unless you sellout. It’s funny how people here feel comfy putting trust in a system that hasn’t fixed poverty, crime, education, perpetuates racism, can’t fix debt. If your democrat party could or wanted to fix it, they would. Just like republicans when they controlled the WH, Senate and House... they couldn’t fix healthcare for one simple reason, they didn’t want to fix it.
> 
> I’d advise people to research Australia right now. That’s our future here and guess what... they are OPENLY talking about this is the new normal under the new world order.
> 
> I mean laugh it up if it makes you feel safe but it’s coming and it’s just around the corner. Pretending it isn’t happening won’t save anyone from it.


You won't make it in life unless you sellout to some degree.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> You won’t make it in politics unless you sellout. It’s funny how people here feel comfy putting trust in a system that hasn’t fixed poverty, crime, education, perpetuates racism, can’t fix debt. If your democrat party could or wanted to fix it, they would. Just like republicans when they controlled the WH, Senate and House... they couldn’t fix healthcare for one simple reason, they didn’t want to fix it.
> 
> I’d advise people to research Australia right now. That’s our future here and guess what... they are OPENLY talking about this is the new normal under the new world order.
> 
> I mean laugh it up if it makes you feel safe but it’s coming and it’s just around the corner. Pretending it isn’t happening won’t save anyone from it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Can't argue with either of those points. I can also say he put working Americans first. But I can still say Biden is a senile crook.


Trump never put anybody ahead of himself. His was the most corrupt administration in the modern era. Unlike your sweeping statements made from top of mind without any supporting information, one can tally up the number of times Trump entered into an arrangement that conflicted with his role as president.



It's a fact. The dude had his hands so deep in corruption that he'll never get his hands clean.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Sure pal, I did because I knew I would find you here


Knock Knock !

Citation remember ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Why, because I told you the truth?


when did you not lie?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay I've been polite and I know we "all look the same", but I'd appreciate it if you didn't lose track of that.


Samesies, was going to ramble about economics and such, but well, I'm not qualified. School of hard knocks is not accredited. 

So faaaaart! Trumps a dumb bitch and so are his supporters. Buncha damn failures crying like pussies non stop that the world won't take care of them or make them feel special.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Samesies, was going to ramble about economics and such, but well, I'm not qualified. School of hard knocks is not accredited.
> 
> So faaaaart! Trumps a dumb bitch and so are his supporters. Buncha damn failures crying like pussies non stop that the world won't take care of them or make them feel special.


It needed to be said


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5008929


he did say 'new world order'.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he did say 'new world order'.


And gulag 
I have never even met an American who uses that word


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Samesies, was going to ramble about economics and such, but well, I'm not qualified. School of hard knocks is not accredited.
> 
> So faaaaart! Trumps a dumb bitch and so are his supporters. Buncha damn failures crying like pussies non stop that the world won't take care of them or make them feel special.


I have to ask....do you know "samesies"? "NO. MORE. SAMESIES!!! Starting tomorrow..."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I have to ask....do you know "samesies"? "NO. MORE. SAMESIES!!! Starting tomorrow..."


Jinx?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

Every single hardcore Trumper is less of a person than Jose the gardener. These whiny fucks keep bitching about how hard life is, go fuck yourself. You can't compete with a dude making less than minimum wage that doesn't speak English, they are beating the fuck out of jimbob in the trailer park in every aspect and these white trash assholes are furious about it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> I’d advise people to research Australia right now. That’s our future here and guess what... they are OPENLY talking about this is the new normal under the new world order.


No i dont think America will ever get as Social as Australia. The Majority see Social Democracies as COMMUNISM. I don't think they will even get a Free to end user health care let alone employer paid superannuation funds. They may get the paid 4 weeks leave a year but i dont think they will get the loading % we have here.

Not sure what this new world order thing is your talking about. Countries cannot agree on free trade deals let alone a one world gov.

Edit: Found this and it does make a lot of sense https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/economic-diplomacy-australia-inc-s-new-world-order

"You need to work with the country (China), it is going to be there, it is going to be a substantial presence. You don’t have to become like them, neither can you hope to make them become like you."


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Great, do you think that supporting him or not will protect you or your family from a gulag? They only seek power, they actually laugh at us for believing there is a choice between “republican” or “democrat”. It’s just an illusion and in reality, they despise humanity. You think COVID was an accident and this “vaccine” is gonna save us? Lol, people are dying every day from it while politicians and the elite take Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine to cure their COVID. They tell you it’s poison and prevent your family from getting it.
> 
> They only care about useful idiots until they achieve total control, then the ones that helped them achieve power become a liability and must be erased.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he did say 'new world order'.


i thought he liked New Order.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

mathed said:


> Great, do you think that supporting him or not will protect you or your family from a gulag? They only seek power, they actually laugh at us for believing there is a choice between “republican” or “democrat”. It’s just an illusion and in reality, they despise humanity. You think COVID was an accident and this “vaccine” is gonna save us? Lol, people are dying every day from it while politicians and the elite take Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine to cure their COVID. They tell you it’s poison and prevent your family from getting it.
> 
> They only care about useful idiots until they achieve total control, then the ones that helped them achieve power become a liability and must be erased.
> 
> ...


Thats fine we invested early in gulags


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you also understand the benefits of inflation?


Are there any for someone on a fixed income adjusted via COLA? That measure is designed to underperform inflation. In twenty years my fixed income has maybe half the purchasing power it had.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Are there any for someone on a fixed income adjusted via COLA? That measure is designed to underperform inflation. In twenty years my fixed income has maybe half the purchasing power it had.


Depends on if you have any property or have any loans you are paying off really. Are you able to get any other benefits that you were unable to get prior?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Depends on if you have any property or have any loans you are paying off really. Are you able to get any other benefits that you were unable to get prior?


I am in the coffin corner between being broke and the official poverty line, so no.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am in the coffin corner between being broke and the official poverty line, so no.


That sucks man, that is why having the Republicans stopping everything that can actually help us all out is so shitty.

I really think that we should all benefit from inflation that the wealthy are able to tap into.

That $380 billion they get every year when the treasury pays out that interest on the debt goes right into the pocket of the wealthiest and I really think that just as much should also be divided and go into every Americans' pocket too.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That sucks man, that is why having the Republicans stopping everything that can actually help us all out is so shitty.
> 
> I really think that we should all benefit from inflation that the wealthy are able to tap into.
> 
> That $380 billion they get every year when the treasury pays out that interest on the debt goes right into the pocket of the wealthiest and I realy think that just as much should also be divided and go into every Americans' pocket too.


From your keyboard to God’s monitor, to modernize the phrase.

edit- I agree with your addendum, but do not know how to realize it.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 14, 2021)

Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


Seems the powers that be aka Big Oil fear democratic success
Afraid to lose there freebies is my take 

But at least our environment has a chance with the Democratic party in charge


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


 wrong

George Bush, Iraq war


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


Cum is cheap though and your mom is ecstatic


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


You must be a jenious to put it all together like that. Well done.

I don’t know why you’re so smart. it must be the extra berry.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 14, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Cum is cheap though and your mom is ecstatic


Yes my poor mum is dead . You have some prevented fantasies. Not many would boast such mental illness on a public forum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yes my poor mum is dead . You have some prevented fantasies. Not many would boast such mental illness on a public forum.


Cumming on dead people is harmless fun, foreigner

Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Not many would boast such mental illness on a public forum.


But here you are.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2021)

Donald J Trump motivational speaker and marketing genius....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> You really don’t know about the $600 thing? That’s where he wants every $600 that comes in or out of your account documented and sent to the IRS. It’s insane! The reason they are trying to do that is because they are looking for money to pay for all these bullshit social programs in the bill.


https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-science-business-ap-fact-check-media-569714f738fb7d857e93e2594777d596
Online posts misrepresent scope of tax proposal, policy

*CLAIM:*
A new tax policy allows the IRS to “monitor all transactions involving bank accounts worth more than $600.” Another new policy taxes all payments of more than $600 made through applications like PayPal and Venmo.

*THE FACTS: *
Current tax proposals and policies do not call for either of these actions. 

As part of its efforts to crack down on tax evasion by the wealthy, the Biden administration has proposed a policy aimed at reducing the tax gap and improving tax compliance. Under this proposal, financial institutions — which are already required to report to taxpayers and the IRS when bank accounts earn interest that exceeds $10 — would also document the total amount deposited and withdrawn from personal and business accounts annually. The requirement would not extend to bank accounts that have less than $600 in transactions per year or contain a balance of less than $600. 

The Biden administration argues this data may give the IRS a better sense of who might be receiving large incomes that they aren’t reporting. But claims the proposal would allow “direct access to your bank transactions” are incorrect. Banks would not be able to report individual transactions to the IRS. “The statement that has been making the rounds that the IRS will be monitoring every transaction is extremely misleading,” said Samantha Jacoby, a senior tax legal analyst at the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities. “The only thing that the IRS would have access to is two new numbers, total gross inflows and gross outflows for the whole year.” The suggested new rules remain in proposal form and are still being discussed. In recent days, House Ways and Means Committee Chairman Rep. Richard Neal, a Democrat from Massachusetts, has suggested the reporting threshold could change from $600 to $10,000. 

Additionally, some social media users have made a separate false claim alleging that new taxes will be placed on people who use third-party payment apps including Zelle, Cash App, Venmo or PayPal. 

This stems from a misunderstanding of a provision in the Biden administration’s American Rescue Plan Act, an economic stimulus bill that was passed in March and is set to go into effect in January 2022, according to Steven Rosenthal, a senior fellow at the Tax Policy Center. That policy requires a tax form called a 1099-K to be filed for business owners earning $600 or more a year on payments that are received through third-party applications. The rule does not apply to noncommercial payments like reimbursing someone for food or rent or other one-off transactions such as selling an old piece of furniture, Rosenthal said. “The American Rescue Plan requires Venmo and PayPal and others to report commercial transactions, those are transactions for the sale of goods or services to any seller whose receipts exceed $600,” Rosenthal told the AP. “That’s merely information reporting. It does not impose any tax liability on its own.”


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yes my poor mum is dead . You have some prevented fantasies. Not many would boast such mental illness on a public forum.


you don't know us well, mate.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-science-business-ap-fact-check-media-569714f738fb7d857e93e2594777d596View attachment 5010233
> Online posts misrepresent scope of tax proposal, policy
> 
> *CLAIM:*
> ...


wasn't two berries worried SNAP (that he doesn't get) would find out?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Donald J Trump motivational speaker and marketing genius....
> 
> View attachment 5009543


where can i donate..only 17 minutes left! wouldn't want the human vagina neck to call me a deserter!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Gas hasn't been this expensive since the last time Biden was in the White House....


You mean OIL prefers a Republican cause the are easy to buy
DUH !


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-science-business-ap-fact-check-media-569714f738fb7d857e93e2594777d596View attachment 5010233
> Online posts misrepresent scope of tax proposal, policy
> 
> *CLAIM:*
> ...




Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


Shh I think your microwave is listening


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


Why are you so worried about a measure that makes it easier for the IRS to prove tax fraud?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Why are you so worried about a measure that makes it easier for the IRS to prove tax fraud?


Because it puts tea baggers in jeopardy


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Because it puts the people who manipulate the tea baggers in jeopardy


Fixed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Fixed.


Touche'


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


Sounds like youve got it all figured out


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


Guess you missed this part:


But claims the proposal would allow “direct access to your bank transactions” are incorrect. Banks would not be able to report individual transactions to the IRS. “The statement that has been making the rounds that the IRS will be monitoring every transaction is extremely misleading,”


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


they already are. $10k+ gets an auto report.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Are there any for someone on a fixed income adjusted via COLA? That measure is designed to underperform inflation. In twenty years my fixed income has maybe half the purchasing power it had.


Look into TIPS based options, they adjust for inflation.


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they already are. $10k+ gets an auto report.



There’s a huge difference between $10k and $600. $10K should be raised because it’s been the same forever and never adjusted with price changes. Why anyone would even try to defend this kind of meddling is beyond me. They are trying to spend more than they should on bullshit social programs and are trying to saddle everybody else with the costs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> There’s a huge difference between $10k and $600. $10K should be raised because it’s been the same forever and never adjusted with price changes. Why anyone would even try to defend this kind of meddling is beyond me. They are trying to spend more than they should on bullshit social programs and are trying to saddle everybody else with the costs.


So how does it work? Do they secretly tax you on $601 transactions and earmark it specifically for people who dont work?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

And what are the bullshit social programs? Childcare? Pre-k? Child tax credits?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Look into TIPS based options, they adjust for inflation.


Yeah no. They do not compensate for actual inflation. They are soft-shoes in exactly the same way as Cola.

What I need is something that doubles the difference between official and real inflation. collectible price trends are the go-to there, as those sensitively track how much money really is out there.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> And what are the bullshit social programs? Childcare? Pre-k? Child tax credits?


brown sugar


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> There’s a huge difference between $10k and $600. $10K should be raised because it’s been the same forever and never adjusted with price changes. Why anyone would even try to defend this kind of meddling is beyond me. They are trying to spend more than they should on bullshit social programs and are trying to saddle everybody else with the costs.


You don't understand why people would be ok with others trying to scam the system paying the same taxes that everyone else does?

And I would point out that those taxes pay for real investments that are why we have the ability to make more money than we otherwise would be able to without all the great things like roads/internet/computers/educated workforce/on and on. Rich guys wanting to get away with paying 3% or so on their billions should step up and help get our economy back on track for 100% of our population like they did back in the day when they payed up to build the suburbs for the 33% of the population to take advantage of.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

I think it makes sense if you look at the $600 threshold as a way for a micro donation scam check.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5011272


Peej and the other left trolls when they get to post bad poll numbers for Biden.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 17, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?
> 
> I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> And what are the bullshit social programs? Childcare? Pre-k? Child tax credits?


Food Stamps. Lets Make America Obese forever! My son and wife were really happy with the child tax credits.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 17, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?
> 
> I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)

rollupreader said:


> Lol, emotional? As far as I'm concerned, you have it backwards. When's the last time you saw a guy get beat up for wearing a democratic hat? Try wearing a red one in the inner cities... When's the last time you saw a right winger follow a senator into the shitter?
> 
> I don't have your life experience but most right wingers I know are respectable, thoughtful folks.


Im sure there are more examples. But here is a classic bathroom story with Republicans.




https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2013/03/11/174030793/former-sen-larry-craig-argues-his-bathroom-antics-were-part-of-his-work


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah it’s reported like I wrote. It’s keeping an eye on you. You might argue that is doesn’t mean action will be taken but to me it’s big brother in your personal business. Very scary stuff. And why?? Because they want to steal more money from the people who earned it to give it to people that didn’t. It’s to buy votes. We have not enough people working for their money and too many people voting for a living.


whose sock are you? i've "heard" you before .....
and you were just as full of shit then, whoever you were...if lazy white trash assholes would report their earning accurately, they wouldn't have anything to worry about at all...but they try to cheat the government out of what they owe...imagine that...magat traitriots not wanting to pay their fair share...just like their dear leader...i'm getting all choked up, mama trump would be so proud of all of you, and papa putin, too


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Food Stamps. Lets Make America Obese forever! My son and wife were really happy with the child tax credits.


Yeah i was talking to your wife about that after i came on her pussy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5011272


Show me a presidrncy that does anything different than that


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5011272


Do you remember when Trump pulled terrible poll numbers and it didn't matter to him that almost everybody thought he was not representing the will of the majority in this country? You do recall how much of a fuck up he was, don't you? How could he learn what to do to improve if he didn't listen? Which he did not.

Not like that any more. Democratic leaders are listening and do respond to a clear message. I know you can't understand this but because Biden has been so successful with rolling out the vaccines despite headwinds from the trogs like you, because Biden is listening and right-sizing the infrastructure spending bills he's going to make progress on the economy which sets Democrats up nicely next year. Things are looking good coming into mid-term elections.


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 17, 2021)

Biden's poll numbers dropping due to Congress not doing it's job and dithering about holding the Trumpists feet to the fire. If Congress would get their shit together and *ACT* instead of posture, Biden would be a lot more popular.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Biden's poll numbers dropping due to Congress not doing it's job and dithering about holding the Trumpists feet to the fire. If Congress would get their shit together and *ACT* instead of posture, Biden would be a lot more popular.


Or Manchin and Sinema were hit by lightning


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Biden's poll numbers dropping due to Congress not doing it's job and dithering about holding the Trumpists feet to the fire. If Congress would get their shit together and *ACT* instead of posture, Biden would be a lot more popular.


You aren't saying that Democrats are to blame for Republican obstruction, are you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You aren't saying that Democrats are to blame for Republican obstruction, are you?


that's it exactly...does the asshole think that democrats are holding this shit up?...well...i do have to admit, two of them are...sinema and manchin....we should start calling them DINOs...because they're fucking closet trumptard republicans if you ask me, hope they both get bounced the fuck out of office so hard they're still collecting skid marks on their asses in 2024


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You aren't saying that Democrats are to blame for Republican obstruction, are you?


He is vaguely and deniably oh something.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's it exactly...does the asshole think that democrats are holding this shit up?...well...i do have to admit, two of them are...sinema and manchin....we should start calling them DINOs...because they're fucking closet trumptard republicans if you ask me, hope they both get bounced the fuck out of office so hard they're still collecting skid marks on their asses in 2024


But the coal???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> But the coal???


Manchin has always had dirty hands...the coal just covers up the stuff that's even worse....
he isn't a democrat, he's an opportunist, switching sides to whatever is most popular with his voting base...if that fucks over the democratic party, oh well, it serves manchin, and that's whats important...
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2021/03/what-drives-joe-manchin/618208/

if you get blocked on the atlantic, just delete your cookies and refresh the page


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Manchin has always had dirty hands...the coal just covers up the stuff that's even worse....
> he isn't a democrat, he's an opportunist, switching sides to whatever is most popular with his voting base...if that fucks over the democratic party, oh well, it serves manchin, and that's whats important...
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2021/03/what-drives-joe-manchin/618208/
> 
> if you get blocked on the atlantic, just delete your cookies and refresh the page


Thanks Rodger I just read an article but it didn’t go into much detail.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2021)

62% of Americans say Biden’s policies responsible for inflation: poll


Sixty-two percent of Americans said President Biden is somewhat or very responsible for increasing inflation, according to a new poll released Wednesday.




nypost.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> 62% of Americans say Biden’s policies responsible for inflation: poll
> 
> 
> Sixty-two percent of Americans said President Biden is somewhat or very responsible for increasing inflation, according to a new poll released Wednesday.
> ...


Devastating


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> 62% of Americans say Biden’s policies responsible for inflation: poll
> 
> 
> Sixty-two percent of Americans said President Biden is somewhat or very responsible for increasing inflation, according to a new poll released Wednesday.
> ...


Where's that 'people say' thread when you need it.







https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-16440958


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 22, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Biden's poll numbers dropping due to Congress


Biden's poll numbers are dropping because he is an incoherent, corrupt, nincompoop and even the dumbest Democrats are figuring that out now.

If the Hunter Biden thing ever stops being covered up, even the most staunch Democrat will have a hard time continuing to fuel their own echo chamber.

But, but Trump. Uh huh, sure. That's feeble and staler than a Hillary's cankle meme.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Biden's poll numbers are dropping because he is an incoherent, corrupt, nincompoop and even the dumbest Democrats are figuring that out now.
> 
> If the Hunter Biden thing ever stops being covered up, even the most staunch Democrat will have a hard time continuing to fuel their own echo chamber.
> 
> But, but Trump. Uh huh, sure. That's feeble and staler than a Hillary's cankle meme.


I mean, if @Rob Roy says it, how can it not be true.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I mean, if @Rob Roy says it, how can it not be true.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Biden is being used to destroy the left. It's delicious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Biden's poll numbers are dropping because he is an incoherent, corrupt, nincompoop and even the dumbest Democrats are figuring that out now.
> 
> If the Hunter Biden thing ever stops being covered up, even the most staunch Democrat will have a hard time continuing to fuel their own echo chamber.
> 
> But, but Trump. Uh huh, sure. That's feeble and staler than a Hillary's cankle meme.


You sound like a trumptard. Ayn Rand would be so disappointed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Biden is being used to destroy the left. It's delicious.


Meanwhile the orange idiot needs you to help him build “truth social” 
Ahh the irony 
Probably the only time tRUMP and truth collide in the same sentence 
Truth


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You sound like a trumptard. Ayn Rand would be so disappointed.


I don't like Trump, never have. 

Ayn Rand? Made some good points, but she was a bit of a hypocrite and could never really let go of a coercion based government, albeit a very small one.

You sound like you wish Joe biden would let you feel the hair on his legs.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 22, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> 62% of Americans say Biden’s policies responsible for inflation: poll
> 
> 
> Sixty-two percent of Americans said President Biden is somewhat or very responsible for increasing inflation, according to a new poll released Wednesday.
> ...


Shows just how manipulated / ignorant those “62%” are (for the record, I don’t trust that ‘statistic’ at all): our prolonged pandemic exercise has bitten deeply into profits across the board these last ~18 months. Only a fool couldn’t predict a wave of reactive price-hikes at the earliest opportunity. NO non-“Republican” could take meaningful action against it without every professional wrong-wing fire-starter screaming “SEE??? WE WAAARNED YOOUU!!!”…just like “Only Nixon could go to China”.

Besides, “inflation” is one of the GOP’s biggest sticks for beating the crap out of their opposition; only a freaking FOOL would think they wouldn’t use it …NOW, of ALL times.

If (all gods forbid) we get another GOP regime, we won’t hear about inflation (or deficits) anymore.

It does show, though, that many in the US have no actual idea what the powers of the presidency actually entail, or of what the office is capable - especially after it’s been stretched all to hell by That Fat Guy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't like Trump, never have.


Of course you don’t, trumptard.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Meanwhile the orange idiot needs you to help him build “truth social”
> Ahh the irony
> Probably the only time tRUMP and truth collide in the same sentence
> Truth


Meanwhile Biden is in charge and look where we are. I hope you have your Christmas list filled already. Trump doesn't need my help. There is 81M of US!


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course you don’t, trumptard.


tl/dr


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Meanwhile Biden is in charge and look where we are. I hope you have your Christmas list filled already. Trump doesn't need my help. There is 81M of US!


Must be that new math 
You need to subtract all the RINOs 
Really don’t understand GQP restrictions on voter rights if that were true


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Must be that new math
> You need to subtract all the RINOs
> Really don’t understand GQP restrictions on voter rights if that were true


You are incoherent. But I already stocked up....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You are incoherent. But I already stocked up....


Mango moron lost the popular vote twice but hey I’m sure the third time is the charm 
No offense but you seem as much an intellectual as Don jr


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mango moron lost the popular vote twice but hey I’m sure the third time is the charm
> No offense but you seem as much an intellectual as Don jr


Your hero?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Your hero?
> 
> View attachment 5014541


That would be Vindman 


Three Berries said:


> Your hero?
> 
> View attachment 5014541


oh no a meme
Memes when the truth just.won’t fit your agenda


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> That would be Vindman
> 
> oh no a meme
> Memes when the truth just.won’t fit your agenda


Vindman good Ukrainian commie. You know he is the son of a Russian Mossad agent right? His family moved to the Ukraine from Israel when he was a boy. Mother Russia is their roots.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Vindman good Ukrainian commie. You know he is the son of a Russian Mossad agent right? His family moved to the Ukraine from Israel when he was a boy. Mother Russia is their roots.


Seems like Putin’s puppet would have had a great relationship with him then


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Vindman good Ukrainian commie. You know he is the son of a Russian Mossad agent right? His family moved to the Ukraine from Israel when he was a boy. Mother Russia is their roots.


Wow did Vindman's actual patriotic heroism trigger the (totally not a Russian) paid spam troll?


----------



## Danja-83 (Oct 22, 2021)

Everyone's getting played by sock puppets - you might as well vote for bidens false chattering teeth or trumps ginger toupee .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Biden's poll numbers are dropping because he is an incoherent, corrupt, nincompoop and even the dumbest Democrats are figuring that out now.
> 
> If the Hunter Biden thing ever stops being covered up, even the most staunch Democrat will have a hard time continuing to fuel their own echo chamber.
> 
> But, but Trump. Uh huh, sure. That's feeble and staler than a Hillary's cankle meme.


look at this pedo be a partisan hack


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Biden is being used to destroy the left. It's delicious.


When will trump be reinstated


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> Everyone's getting played by sock puppets - you might as well vote for bidens false chattering teeth or trumps ginger toupee .


A lot of money has gone into making people fall for the 'left' cat fishing troll from right wing propagandists trying to trick them into not voting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't like Trump


you followed his election lawsuots like a giddy schoolgirl cuck


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> When will trump be reinstated


As soon as enough pillows are sold


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Meanwhile the orange idiot needs you to help him build “truth social”
> Ahh the irony
> Probably the only time tRUMP and truth collide in the same sentence
> Truth


it's truth as long as you don't talk bad about the site or trump


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's truth as long as you don't talk bad about the site or trump


Oh my bad


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Oh my bad


but trump totally doesn't miss twitter like an 11 yr old schoolgirl. the same age of the girls he bought a pageant so he could watch them change by the way.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but trump totally doesn't miss twitter like an 11 yr old schoolgirl. the same age of the girls he bought a pageant so he could watch them change by the way.


Come on man some were at least 15


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Biden's poll numbers are dropping because he is an incoherent, corrupt, nincompoop and even the dumbest Democrats are figuring that out now.
> 
> If the Hunter Biden thing ever stops being covered up, even the most staunch Democrat will have a hard time continuing to fuel their own echo chamber.
> 
> But, but Trump. Uh huh, sure. That's feeble and staler than a Hillary's cankle meme.


Thanks for paying your fair share of taxes.

Care to explain why you believe the richest people in our country SHOULDN'T? Because the TCJA that REPUBLICANS passed in 2017 was a gift to the super rich, and increased your taxes, I bet you supported that idiotic legislation, and I'll bet you didn't know the Democrats are attempting to at least partially reverse some of the TCJA with this legislation.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Seems like Putin’s puppet would have had a great relationship with him then


No because he is siding with the Corrupt Ukraine government. He is *The Deep State's boy* and his twin brother too!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Thanks for paying your fair share of taxes.
> 
> Care to explain why you believe the richest people in our country SHOULDN'T? Because the TCJA that REPUBLICANS passed in 2017 was a gift to the super rich, and increased your taxes, I bet you supported that idiotic legislation, and I'll bet you didn't know the Democrats are attempting to at least partially reverse some of the TCJA with this legislation.


They pay the largest dollar amount as a percentage of taxes paid by a wide margin.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> No because he is siding with the Corrupt Ukraine government. He is *The Deep State's boy* and his twin brother too!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> No because he is siding with the Corrupt Ukraine government. He is *The Deep State's boy* and his twin brother too!


I'm sorry can you help me out I don't speak Russian?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5014725


TWINS !


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm sorry can you help me out I don't speak Russian?


I may, do you? You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> No because he is siding with the Corrupt Ukraine government. He is *The Deep State's boy* and his twin brother too!


Oh no! No one gives a shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> They pay the largest dollar amount as a percentage of taxes paid by a wide margin.


Bootlicker


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I may, do you? You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked.
> 
> View attachment 5014728


Imma cum in your hair and then rub it in like a cum noogie


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Imma cum in your hair and then rub it in like a cum noogie


I'll save it so you can lick it off.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I may, do you? You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked.
> 
> View attachment 5014728


You're up late tonight comrade, it's 9:30pm in Moscow. Do they pay you overtime in rubles?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I may, do you? You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked.
> 
> View attachment 5014728


American hero to Americans


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You're up late tonight comrade, it's 9:30pm in Moscow. Do they pay you overtime in rubles?


They work in shifts. One incel who runs the account wasnt aware the other incel said "correct side of town of side of the tracks". Pathetic attempt even by incel standards


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


Never thought about Hunter what government position does he hold , again ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


oh look a butterfly


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


Your wife thinks he is


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

My wife LOLOLOL Look a squirrel..


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Never thought about Hunter what government position does he hold , again ?


I don't know. He traveled on AF1 to ChYna with VP Joe and got some great deal at alibaba I heard.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


----------



## mooray (Oct 22, 2021)

Ahhhh *now* they care about conflict of interest. How cute.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I don't know. He traveled on AF1 to ChYna with VP Joe and got some great deal at alibaba I heard.


So no facts just conspiracy theories 
I wish u were capable of critical thinking rather repeating what you heard


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

It's sad that someone can be so obsessed about a politician's relative that holds no position in the government, while COMPLETELY glossing over the fact that double impeached don installed his family as advisors who then used their position to make money which is some real dictator shit. Bootlicker.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> They pay the largest dollar amount as a percentage of taxes paid by a wide margin.


lol how many times did you have to hit the "I believe" button to start thinking that?

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll save it so you can lick it off.


You're a homosexual?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2021)

Putin loves little boy bellies.....


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Vindman good Ukrainian commie. You know he is the son of a Russian Mossad agent right? His family moved to the Ukraine from Israel when he was a boy. Mother Russia is their roots.


SPEAKING of incoherent….


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I may, do you? You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked.
> 
> View attachment 5014728


Pretty certain English isn’t your first - or even second - language…based on your displayed “mastery”


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well if you think Vindman is a hero to Americas, Hunter is a God.


…to “incoherent”, add *imbecile*


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You Vindman is a traitor the tor the State but also a lacky. And you need your vison checked


you sound totally like an American by the way. what side of wrong tracks you on are?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> One word for you: BENGHAZI
> There's your Clinton


Welcome new member comrade. What part of Russia are you from? Are you looking for a Western man for husband?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> I can only imagine that the sound of sheep incessantly BAAAAA-BAAAAA-ing is simple white noise to people who are so willing to swallow bullshit rhetoric, as long as CNN is the spoon ladling the steamy pile of lies in the gaping mouths of sheeple.
> • Look at the Southern Border
> • He can't remember the lies he's told, can't formulate full sentences. He changes his stances like he changes his diapers.
> • Really believes that people chant, "Let's Go, Brandon".
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> I can only imagine that the sound of sheep incessantly BAAAAA-BAAAAA-ing is simple white noise to people who are so willing to swallow bullshit rhetoric, as long as CNN is the spoon ladling the steamy pile of lies in the gaping mouths of sheeple.
> • Look at the Southern Border
> • He can't remember the lies he's told, can't formulate full sentences. He changes his stances like he changes his diapers.
> • Really believes that people chant, "Let's Go, Brandon".
> ...


Welcome back, bitch-boy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> I can only imagine that the sound of sheep incessantly BAAAAA-BAAAAA-ing is simple white noise to people who are so willing to swallow bullshit rhetoric, as long as CNN is the spoon ladling the steamy pile of lies in the gaping mouths of sheeple.
> • Look at the Southern Border
> • He can't remember the lies he's told, can't formulate full sentences. He changes his stances like he changes his diapers.
> • Really believes that people chant, "Let's Go, Brandon".
> ...


wow, you are completely and totally a fucking trump puppet...has he gotten his hand up your ass to the elbow yet? what's scary as hell is that there are more people than you stupid enough to believe any of the pile of horse shit you just regurgitated...and you stink of dirty sock...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> One word for you: BENGHAZI
> There's your Clinton


i'd reply with trumps "signature" fuck up...but there are just SO MANY i can't pick one that stands out...oh...btw, hillary was cleared of any wrong doing in that terrorist attack...by NINE separate investigations...but of course, you know that if you were the one investigating it, you'd get to the bottom of things...you fucking moron


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Biden makes stunning admission on cnn townhall…
And so are his minions when asked the wrong questions.

NIH CONFIRMS Flip-Flopping Fascist Fear Fuhrer Fauci LIED Under Oath About Funding Gain-of-Function Research . . . 

Louis Gohmert’s Explosive Question About FBI’s Role in Jan. 6 Leaves Attorney General Merrick Garland Stammering


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Biden makes stunning admission on cnn townhall…
> And so are his minions when asked the wrong questions.
> 
> NIH CONFIRMS Flip-Flopping Fascist Fear Fuhrer Fauci LIED Under Oath About Funding Gain-of-Function Research . . .
> ...


Gohmert is so stupid he asked the forest service and bureau of land management if we could change the orbits of the earth and moon to combat climate change. So you maybe shouldn’t listen to a person that isn’t capable of doing some really basic math problems on their own before displaying their stupidity in public on public record.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Gohmert is so stupid he asked the forest service and bureau of land management if we could change the orbits of the earth and moon to combat climate change. So you maybe shouldn’t listen to a person that isn’t capable of doing some really basic math problems on their own before displaying their stupidity in public on public record.


Do you see who we have as the BLM director now? A past tree spiker terrorist.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Do you see who we have as the BLM director now? A past tree spiker terrorist.


And this effects you how
Or are you just spitballing racial hatred again?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And this effects you how
> Or are you just spitballing racial hatred again?


What's racist about it? She is an eco terrorist.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What's racist about it? She is an eco terrorist.


And the BLM WAS NECESSARY?

god your trashy


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Do you see who we have as the BLM director now? A past tree spiker terrorist.


Your brain is so full of holes you just pivot to be contrarian about whatever you last read.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Your brain is so full of holes you just pivot to be contrarian about whatever you last read.


He lives such a sad life


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And the BLM WAS NECESSARY?
> 
> god your trashy


Bureau of Land Management. Are you that ignorant?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Bureau of Land Management. Are you that ignorant?


Yes I guess I am 
After all I belonged to the Republican Party for decades so obviously not very smart in the past


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yes I guess I am
> After all I belonged to the Republican Party for decades so obviously not very smart in the past


I know how you feel. I was s Dem for years.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I know how you feel. I was s Dem for years.


I am an American patriot you have no clue how that feels


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I am an American patriot you have no clue how that feels


If you voted for Bidan you voted for ChYna. I have no idea how that feels.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If you voted for Bidan you voted for ChYna. I have no idea how that feels.


The other option was Russia 
Hard pass


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The other option was Russia
> Hard pass


The left hides their Russian Ties with screams of Trump. Typical defection tactics.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The left hides their Russian Ties with screams of Trump. Typical defection tactics.


The Chinese will try and sell ya something 
The Russians want to steal it
Understandable the right relates to Russia


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Chinese will try and sell ya something
> The Russians want to steal it
> Understandable the right relates to Russia


Understand the Russians gave the Clintons money.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Understand the Russians gave the Clintons money.


People are saying isn’t facts


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> People are saying isn’t facts


It is facts. Mr Bill did the talk while the Hill was SoS. Something something Uranium 1


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It is facts. Mr Bill did the talk while the Hill was SoS. Something something Uranium 1


I love watching all your people getting indicted for attacking our government 
That will be the rights anthem forever 
Be proud anti-American


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I love watching all your people getting indicted for attacking our government
> That will be the rights anthem forever
> Be proud anti-American


Private citizens? indictments and subpoenas from kangaroo courts don't mean shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Private citizens?


Homegrown jihadist


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 23, 2021)

These are who you support when you vote for that cocksucker Trump, fuck!!!! You guys are dumb as stumps!!!!

Duterte (Philippines)
President Trump also invited President Duterte to the White House to discuss the importance of the United States-Philippines alliance, which is now “*heading in a very positive direction*."


Vladimir Putin (Russia)
“ the man has very strong control over a country. Now, it's a very different system, and I don't happen to like the system. But certainly, in that system, he's been a leader, far more than our president has been a leader

Xi jinping (China) 
And what Trump said "He certainly doesn't want to see turmoil and death. He doesn't want to see it. He is a good man. He is a very good man and I got to know him very well."

Kim Jong un (North Korea)
And what Trump said “ "At a very young age, he was able to assume power. A lot of people, I'm sure, tried to take that power away, whether it was his uncle or anybody else. And he was able to do it. So obviously, he's a pretty smart cookie."

*Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi* (Egypt)
"I will tell you, President al-Sisi has been somebody that's been very close to me from the first time I met him. I met during the campaign, and at that point there were two of us, and we both met. And *hopefully you like me a lot more.* But it was very long. It was supposed to be just a quick brief meeting, and we were with each other for a long period of time. We agreed on so many things. I just want to let everybody know, in case there was any doubt, that we are very much behind President al-Sisi. *He's done a fantastic job in a very difficult situation.”*



There is more of this but I know this means nothing to you dumb imbeciles so why bother.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Private citizens? indictments and subpoenas from kangaroo courts don't mean shit.


Care to point out what laws or standards the courts that are sentencing insurrectionists are ignoring? I've found none. That means it doesn't meet the definition of a kangaroo court, people like you use words they don't understand to try and make points, but words mean things all the time, they don't mean what you feel like in the moment.

The really sad thing is that it took zero evidence to convince you of your current position, and no amount of evidence will convince you otherwise because you are a sheep.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd reply with trumps "signature" fuck up...but there are just SO MANY i can't pick one that stands out...oh...btw, hillary was cleared of any wrong doing in that terrorist attack...by NINE separate investigations...but of course, you know that if you were the one investigating it, you'd get to the bottom of things...you fucking moron


She also responded to all subpoenas and sat for hours answering every stupid fucking question the Republican kangaroo court fired. 

Responding to Congressional subpoenas. Those were the days, huh?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Care to point out what laws or standards the courts that are sentencing insurrectionists are ignoring? I've found none. That means it doesn't meet the definition of a kangaroo court, people like you use words they don't understand to try and make points, but words mean things all the time, they don't mean what you feel like in the moment.
> 
> The really sad thing is that it took zero evidence to convince you of your current position, and no amount of evidence will convince you otherwise because you are a sheep.


How many congressional subpoenas have been ignored in the past? And you will see it was the Globalist commies and Dems behind the 1/6 picnic. I'm anything but a sheep or I wouldn't be posting here in the den of vipers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Typical defection tactics


or deflection. either one i guess Komrad?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm anything but a sheep


more like a trump lemming


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> How many congressional subpoenas have been ignored in the past? And you will see it was the Globalist commies and Dems behind the 1/6 picnic. I'm anything but a sheep or I wouldn't be posting here in the den of vipers.


Now you're conflating congressional subpoenas with the entirely separate judicial process that insurrectionists are experiencing. Further demonstrating your lack of understanding on the subject. Sheep.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> or deflection. either one i guess Komrad?


The error is understandable. Defection is a word Russians have been using a lot since 1917.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> How many congressional subpoenas have been ignored in the past? And you will see it was the Globalist commies and Dems behind the 1/6 picnic. I'm anything but a sheep or I wouldn't be posting here in the den of vipers.


In America we just call them fellow Americans 
Now Nazis say otherwise…


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Well when the hearings get over when will see who is the sheeps. Because Pelosi is sure hiding a lot of film footage for some reason..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well when the hearings get over when will see who is the sheeps. Because Pelosi is sure hiding a lot of film footage for some reason..


Yeah it was me and all the libs here that attacked our government 
Dumb as they come 
Been accusing any Democratic women of wrong doing based on feelings 
Scared little lemmings


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well when the hearings get over when will see who is the sheeps. Because Pelosi is sure hiding a lot of film footage for some reason..


Again, which process are you talking about? The 1/6 investigation is being ran by the House which is part of the legislative branch, and trials are being held for insurrectionists by the judicial branch, an entirely different branch of the government, which you would already understand if you knew how our government works.

You keep trying to lump different things together, that's conflation.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yeah it was me and all the libs here that attacked our government
> Dumb as they come
> Been accusing any Democratic women of wrong doing based on feelings
> Scared little lemmings


No it was orchestrated and there is proof of that, thee days advanced notice relayed by the NYCPD. And Pelosi is hiding 1400 hours of video from the public!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Again, which process are you talking about? The 1/6 investigation is being ran by the House which is part of the legislative branch, and trials are being held for insurrectionists by the judicial branch, an entirely different branch of the government, which you would already understand if you knew how our government works.
> 
> You keep trying to lump different things together, that's conflation.


I'm talking about your fake insurrection. Try to follow along, I know the subject being discussed changes from facts to insults a lot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> No it was orchestrated and there is proof of that, thee days advanced notice relayed by the NYCPD. And Pelosi is hiding 1400 hours of video from the public!


Oh cool 
Let’s see your proof? 
sources should be a hoot
Bob Woodward or ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> that's conflation


you know he thinks that's the opposite of inflation right?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

It must be a dreary life trying to defend Bidan!!! LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm talking about your fake insurrection. Try to follow along, I know the subject being discussed changes from facts to insults a lot.


Beating Americans with flag poles isn’t fake
Did you know about the confederate flag? 
it was white and they all yelled
Please let us live
That is your confederate roots


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well when the hearings get over when will see who is the sheeps. Because Pelosi is sure hiding a lot of film footage for some reason..


lol why wait, just look at what has actually happened and it is easy to see you all are the ones stuck in a brainwashed cult. 12 random American jurors have shown this by finding Trump's minions guilty over and over again, while you idiots are hanging your hats on Trump's bullshit 'but Clinton/FISA troll' that so far has seen one attorney under Trump's administration found guilty of changing a email (after Trump's DoJ took over and started messing with the investigation), and a lawyer that was sent to a grand jury on the very last day possible that so far looks like bullshit.



Three Berries said:


> It must be a dreary life trying to defend Bidan!!! LOL


I would point to defending our democracy is far more satisfying than you paid propaganda trolls trying to destroy it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It must be a dreary life trying to defend Bidan!!! LOL


President Joe Biden
Try and act American


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

LOL look at the poll numbers. I had forgotten to vote.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

this explains why so many repubs take russian money. they adhere to putin's beliefs too. 









Putin rails against cancel culture and suggests teaching gender fluidity to kids is a 'crime against humanity'


Putin, who vies to project a macho image, has been condemned worldwide over his anti-LGBTQ policies and rhetoric.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Resident Bidan!


7 more years too


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> 7 more years too


He will be lucky to finish the year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Resident Bidan!


Enjoy !


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> this explains why so many repubs take russian money. they adhere to putin's beliefs too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the Dems taking the money????? You keep forgetting!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Enjoy !


There is nothing I enjoy more than seeing the globalist Dem and their ilk being destroyed. Some can't even see it happening though. Still kicking around the best President we ever have.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> There is nothing I enjoy more than seeing the globalist Dem and their ilk being destroyed. Some can't even see it happening though. Still kicking around the best President we ever have.


Never once have I kicked President Obama
The last guy wasn’t President since he only had one term
fake President


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)

Hell I can get 10k post out of this thread.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Hell I can get 10k post out of this thread.


8000 you wrote and not a speck of proof to any of your propaganda


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Never once have I kicked President Obama
> The last guy wasn’t President since he only had one term
> fake President


And Trump was the worst jobs president since Hoover and drove us into the worst economy since then too with his shit policies.


----------



## carlsbarn (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Hell I can get 10k post out of this thread.


What's the bonus for that? Extra ration of vodka on Friday?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> I can only imagine that the sound of sheep incessantly BAAAAA-BAAAAA-ing is simple white noise to people who are so willing to swallow bullshit rhetoric, as long as CNN is the spoon ladling the steamy pile of lies in the gaping mouths of sheeple.
> • Look at the Southern Border
> • He can't remember the lies he's told, can't formulate full sentences. He changes his stances like he changes his diapers.
> • Really believes that people chant, "Let's Go, Brandon".
> ...


joe biden hates your freedom and sheep just repeat dumb shit they hear, couldnt agree more


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Private citizens? indictments and subpoenas from kangaroo courts don't mean shit.


No were talking about the terrorists who tried to make trump a fascist dictator on january 6


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Globalist commies


oh no not the cummies

You are homosexual?


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What about the Dems taking the money????? You keep forgetting!


Do you have a shred of philosophical consistency in you? How much did trump make from his mar-a-lago visits?? Oh, and we can put numbers to that. So, please put numbers to which dems are taking the money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> The Dems don't take money.
> The steal the shit out of it!!


how?


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

Comin' out of the woodwork now..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Here's a simple one.
> The terrorist rocket fired upon Seal Team 6, causing their helicopter to crash, had a rather distinct serial number on it.
> It came from a stash of weapons the CIA had stockpiled, each with matching numbers.
> HRC, the true murderer of those brave Americans, had sold the rocket (along with other weapons AND uranium) to our enemies in the Middle East.
> ...


So i just did some research and it all says the uranium one thing is made up bullshit by retarded trumpsucking crybabies?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Here's a simple one.
> The terrorist rocket fired upon Seal Team 6, causing their helicopter to crash, had a rather distinct serial number on it.
> It came from a stash of weapons the CIA had stockpiled, each with matching numbers.
> HRC, the true murderer of those brave Americans, had sold the rocket (along with other weapons AND uranium) to our enemies in the Middle East.
> ...


Tell us about the Jewish lasers ?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> One word for you: BENGHAZI
> There's your Clinton


oh goody! we're playing Password!

INSURRECTION..the next password is yours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Typical foul language and name calling, par for the course. Use your words, my man. The urgency of your statement and your language makes me sense that you know what's right; just won't accept being wrong.


Trumptards against foul language and name calling, you love to see it


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> oh goody! we're playing Password!
> 
> INSURRECTION..the next password is yours.


Buttery males!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Always check your sources. Do they also say that the Steele Dossier was real?


What does god have to say about building a golden idol to the orange conman? 
I’ll wait


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Always check your sources. Do they also say that the Steele Dossier was real?


not sure i just researched the thing you were talking about and they all said youre a retard


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> BagofDicks


Awwww, foul language, how fast they piss on their god and abandon their ideologies. Sad.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Typical foul language and name calling, par for the course. Use your words, my man. *The urgency of your statement and your language makes me sense that you know what's right; just won't accept being wrong.*


use your senses, my man.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Awwww, foul language, how fast they piss on their god and abandon their ideologies. Sad.


At least gawd led him to the political section as soon as he registered or maybe even before


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> Rather be a retard than a Dem


Mission accomplished


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Buttery males!


it can only be one word..let's stick to the rules


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2021)

KnotADrinker said:


> rather be a retard than a dem


well you got your wish


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> well you got your wish


that's actually why Beau feels Trumps Truth site won't work because you need lefties unless they're just going to listen to Dear Leader daily missive and be happy with fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> There is nothing I enjoy more than seeing the globalist Dem and their ilk being destroyed. Some can't even see it happening though. Still kicking around the best President we ever have.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> He will be lucky to finish the year.


he's in much better shape than that fat fuck trump


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Hell I can get 10k post out of this thread.


and all 10k will be the truth...you and trump are both lying pieces of shit...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> He will be lucky to finish the year.


President Joe Biden, President of the United States. Man, that feels nice to say. The words are clean and free from corruption.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> President Joe Biden, President of the United States. Man, that feels nice to say. The words are clean and free from corruption.


It feels foreign after having to kiss Putin butt for four years


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It feels foreign after having to kiss Putin butt for four years


The past four years were like an abusive relationship. The creep still hangs around and ignores restraining orders.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It feels foreign after having to kiss Putin butt for four years


And right on the spot doing all that pootin‘


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It must be a dreary life trying to defend Bidan!!! LOL


Well I for one am not trying to defend Biden. What I am saying is Trump was a giant fucking asshole and a criminal that somehow has made all you idiots think he’s some kind of messiah …….. Oh never mind I guess cult leaders draw in the gullible and weak minded, you know, like the men he adores.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Do you have a shred of philosophical consistency in you? How much did trump make from his mar-a-lago visits?? Oh, and we can put numbers to that. So, please put numbers to which dems are taking the money.


Now now, that would take work and effort and there is no bonus pay for straying from the script.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

you don't have to like Biden to know that he's a much better person than trump...but how hard is it to be a better person than a greedy, homophobic, misogynist, racist, psychopathic liar? throw in the attempted insurrection, and you'd have to be a pretty lowlife fucking piece of shit to not be better than trump...


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't have to like Biden to know that he's a much better person than trump...but how hard is it to be a better person than a greedy, homophobic, misogynist, racist, psychopathic liar? throw in the attempted insurrection, and you'd have to be a pretty lowlife fucking piece of shit to not be better than trump...


As accurate as those adjectives are, it's invisible to his followers. When that's you, it just looks like a normal person.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

You mean being an ahole and doing anything for the almighty dollar while lying your azz off to anyone gullible enough to listen isn’t the American dream?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It must be a dreary life trying to defend Bidan!!! LOL


psst, Kkkomrade -- it's spelled "Biden" not "Bidan"

But actually, the full title is President Joe Biden

What a wonderful thing to be able to say.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean being an ahole and doing anything for the almighty dollar while lying your azz off to anyone gullible enough to listen isn’t the American dream?


You make it just sound so very dirty. Are you a bad man? I like bad men. Be bad the me.


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean being an ahole and doing anything for the almighty dollar while lying your azz off to anyone gullible enough to listen isn’t the American dream?


It kind of is. I'll have to phrase this correctly to avoid issues, but the big waves of immigration to the US, especially throughout the 1800's, was largely due to the outside perception of, "you can do whatever you want and get rich as fuck". That might not attract the best people.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> It kind of is. I'll have to phrase this correctly to avoid issues, but the big waves of immigration to the US, especially throughout the 1800's, was largely due to the outside perception of, "you can do whatever you want and get rich as fuck". That might not attract the best people.


Just one mammoth and you had the neighbor tribe’s hottie’s hand in marriage. 

Be bullish on mammoth.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Just one mammoth and you had the neighbor tribe’s hottie’s hand in marriage.
> 
> Be bullish on mammoth.


Beastiality is against forum rules except for Sasquatch


----------



## mooray (Oct 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Just one mammoth and you had the neighbor tribe’s hottie’s hand in marriage.
> 
> Be bullish on mammoth.


God damn it.

Lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Beastiality is against forum rules except for Sasquatch


And who then to adjudicate who is man-beast and who is beast-man? Oh man, that’s a beast.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> God damn it.
> 
> Lol.


Pachyderms had the best PACs


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> psst, Kkkomrade -- it's spelled "Biden" not "Bidan"
> 
> But actually, the full title is President Joe Biden
> 
> What a wonderful thing to be able to say.


Oh I so agree!!! And I’m not even American


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh I so agree!!! And I’m not even American


Anyone, anywhere, that isn’t a piece of shit agrees.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> psst, Kkkomrade -- it's spelled "Biden" not "Bidan"
> 
> But actually, the full title is President Joe Biden
> 
> What a wonderful thing to be able to say.



That's just part of a troll's posting strategy. Anything that he can post to gain attention, he will do.

I've been trying to decide just what kind of troll he is. So I did a little checking. He started posting here last month on 9-5, and has almost 1000 posts! He started posting in Politics on his second day, which is a telltale sign. His posts in the Grow forums are pure bullshit. He said that he has been growing for 4 years, and grows 2 plants at a time. He adds Limestone to his soil  and he says he uses "clear ammonia" to raise his pH to 7.

His posting of bullshit, and his posting solely to annoy others is my indication that he is just a troll, and his membership here will be short-lived.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's just part of a troll's posting strategy. Anything that he can post to gain attention, he will do.
> 
> I've been trying to decide just what kind of troll he is. So I did a little checking. He started posting here last month on 9-5, and has almost 1000 posts! He started posting in Politics on his second day, which is a telltale sign. His posts in the Grow forums are pure bullshit. He said that he has been growing for 4 years, and grows 2 plants at a time. He adds Limestone to his soil  and he says he uses "clear ammonia" to raise his pH to 7.
> 
> His posting of bullshit, and his posting solely to annoy others is my indication that he is just a troll, and his membership here will be short-lived.


Humble bow


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's just part of a troll's posting strategy. Anything that he can post to gain attention, he will do.
> 
> I've been trying to decide just what kind of troll he is. So I did a little checking. He started posting here last month on 9-5, and has almost 1000 posts! He started posting in Politics on his second day, which is a telltale sign. His posts in the Grow forums are pure bullshit. He said that he has been growing for 4 years, and grows 2 plants at a time. He adds Limestone to his soil  and he says he uses "clear ammonia" to raise his pH to 7.
> 
> His posting of bullshit, and his posting solely to annoy others is my indication that he is just a troll, and his membership here will be short-lived.


Detective Potroast on the job!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2021)

*White supremacists are returning to Charlottesville. But this time, they’re on trial.*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/charlottesville-unite-right-rally-lawsuit/2021/10/23/3a99652a-32a4-11ec-a880-a9d8c009a0b1_story.html?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> How many congressional subpoenas have been ignored in the past? And you will see it was the Globalist commies and Dems behind the 1/6 picnic. BAAAAAAA! BAAAAAAA! BAAAAAAA!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's just part of a troll's posting strategy. Anything that he can post to gain attention, he will do.
> 
> I've been trying to decide just what kind of troll he is. So I did a little checking. He started posting here last month on 9-5, and has almost 1000 posts! He started posting in Politics on his second day, which is a telltale sign. His posts in the Grow forums are pure bullshit. He said that he has been growing for 4 years, and grows 2 plants at a time. He adds Limestone to his soil  and he says he uses "clear ammonia" to raise his pH to 7.
> 
> His posting of bullshit, and his posting solely to annoy others is my indication that he is just a troll, and his membership here will be short-lived.


It's partly our fault for feeding the troll. We know what he is. 

But when it stops, I won't miss it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's partly our fault for feeding the troll. We know what he is.
> 
> But when it stops, I won't miss it.


i will...it gives me someone to vent aggression on who actually deserves it...fucking dumbass prick...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i will...it gives me someone to vent aggression on who actually deserves it...fucking dumbass prick...


that is your weakness.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> that is your weakness.


better than beating the shit out of people that annoy me, like i used to do...


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2021)

I don’t come to the politics section for intelligent, thoughtful discussion, sadly it’s gone beyond that due to dumb, duped, brainwashed idiots like three berries for brains. I now am here to mostly fling dung at them and prove them stupid …… As Rodger says, it’s better than a beating …. I suppose


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> that is your weakness.


I've seen worse.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better than beating the shit out of people that annoy me, like i used to do...


Also better than calling Eric Swalwell after watching Tucker Carlson and leaving an extremely racist and violently threatening phone message from the "Trump Nation" that will invariably cause you to get a visit from the FBI and result in losing your job at Domino's.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Also better than calling Eric Swalwell after watching Tucker Carlson and leaving an extremely racist and violently threatening phone message from the "Trump Nation" that will invariably cause you to get a visit from the FBI and result in losing your job at Domino's.


i'll have to take your word for that one, never been able to watch more than 2 or 3 minutes of mothertucker carlson without turning him off in disgust


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Also better than calling Eric Swalwell after watching Tucker Carlson and leaving an extremely racist and violently threatening phone message from the "Trump Nation" that will invariably cause you to get a visit from the FBI and result in losing your job at Domino's.


and it appears that i like swalwell...he has some balls...
https://kesq.com/news/national-politics/cnn-us-politics/2021/09/01/mccarthy-warns-telecom-and-social-media-companies-that-comply-with-january-6-committee-records-requests/


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and it appears that i like swalwell...he has some balls...
> https://kesq.com/news/national-politics/cnn-us-politics/2021/09/01/mccarthy-warns-telecom-and-social-media-companies-that-comply-with-january-6-committee-records-requests/


You seem kinda timid lately 
You should telling folks what you really think


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You seem kinda timid lately
> You should telling folks what you really think


it's the girlfriend's civilizing influence...next thing you know, i'll be using a fork and knife, instead of hunching over my food and growling at anyone that comes too close


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 24, 2021)

Bidan said he had been a Senator for 100s or years. Poor guy just adding to his woe as he has been corrupt for every year he has been on the public dole. Just like Bernie! Never had real jobs. I bet Hunter carried his lunch bucket......

And did you see there was a another execution hit from the Clinton gang last week.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 24, 2021)

Sunday Pounce Party!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll have to take your word for that one, never been able to watch more than 2 or 3 minutes of mothertucker carlson without turning him off in disgust


Google eric swalwell Twitter.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Bidan said he had been a Senator for 100s or years. Poor guy just adding to his woe as he has been corrupt for every year he has been on the public dole. Just like Bernie! Never had real jobs. I bet Hunter carried his lunch bucket......
> 
> And did you see there was a another execution hit from the Clinton gang last week.....


Your posts are utter shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Bidan said he had been a Senator for 100s or years. Poor guy just adding to his woe as he has been corrupt for every year he has been on the public dole. Just like Bernie! Never had real jobs. I bet Hunter carried his lunch bucket......
> 
> And did you see there was a another execution hit from the Clinton gang last week.....


Wow
Thanks for the terrific info and so fully sourced too 
I gotta say a thousand cult members at a cult rally sure makes President Biden look weak


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Google eric swalwell Twitter.


good stuff, we need more like him


----------



## RobCat (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll have to take your word for that one, never been able to watch more than 2 or 3 minutes of mothertucker carlson without turning him off in disgust


I feel the same way about Cooper when hes on his rag and balling like a little girl


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I feel the same way about Cooper when hes on his rag and balling like a little girl


I’m sure
Say have you registered for selfie’s with tRUMP on Dec3
$10,000 a grift I mean pic 
Just curious cause President Biden hasn’t begged me for money , do you have direct deposit to give money to a “billionaire “ or do you have to send a actual check monthly 
I imagine it would be rough if you forgot the monthly minimums?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I feel the same way about Cooper when hes on his rag and balling like a little girl


Post an example


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I feel the same way about Cooper when hes on his rag and balling like a little girl


really? do you get upset when Cooper tries to incite his fans to violence?...oh, that's right, he doesn't do that.....but how about when he tells all those obvious blatant lies about the opposition?...oh yeah, he doesn't do that, either....well how about when he has antivaxxers, Qanon weirdos, and insurrectionists on his show?...damn, that's carlson too....

Cooper doesn't need to lie, incite violence, or give voices to the insane...the Republicans all do that, on mothertucker carlson's show....


----------



## RobCat (Oct 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m sure
> Say have you registered for selfie’s with tRUMP on Dec3
> $10,000 a grift I mean pic
> Just curious cause President Biden hasn’t begged me for money , do you have direct deposit to give money to a “billionaire “ or do you have to send a actual check monthly
> I imagine it would be rough if you forgot the monthly minimums?


I was no fan of Trump. But hes been replaced by the great cornholio. Id much rather blow my $10k for a meltdown photo when hes asking a journalist what they do for a living


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I feel the same way about Cooper when hes on his rag and balling like a little girl


Is it tiring being really, really dumb? I wonder this a lot. You guys make it look so easy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I was no fan of Trump.


Lol. Sure you aren't.

We are ready to believe you.

Don't forget to tell us that you're black before you get really racist.


----------



## RobCat (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is it tiring being really, really dumb? I wonder this a lot. You guys make it look so easy.


I dont know. Youd have to ask a liberal. Im smarter than to fall for the 2 party scam. Youre the tool here


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I dont know. Youd have to ask a liberal. Im smarter than to fall for the 2 party scam. Youre the tool here


So how does smarter man vote?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> So how does smarter man vote?


Rawn Pawl. ROFL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I dont know. Youd have to ask a liberal. Im smarter than to fall for the 2 party scam. Youre the tool here


How in the world did you get your spell check so confused?
Luckily tRUMP loves the poorly educated


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rawn Pawl. ROFL


So much for smarter.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Son of Suck-a-Dick said:


> I dont know. Youd have to ask a liberal. Im smarter than to fall for the 2 party scam. Youre the tool here


uh huh.


----------



## RobCat (Oct 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> How in the world did you get your spell check so confused?
> Luckily tRUMP loves the poorly educated


They would say the same about a sad sack that sits online all day obsessing over trump


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> They would say the same about me.


Fify


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> They would say the same about a sad sack that sits online all day obsessing over trump


It’s called retired 
Work hard u might get here


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2021)

Please stop confusing him FFS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I was no fan of Trump. But


Lol suck his dick


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

RobCat said:


> They would say the same about a sad sack that sits online all day obsessing over trump


Eric ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2021)

Stop worryong about the loser who tried to do a fascism guys


----------



## HGCC (Oct 24, 2021)

Trumps a stupid bitch and people that voted for him are gullible rubes.


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


I feel like trump would have won if he would have sent out the last stimulus before the election but I’m not political.. but if you ask me trump and Biden both suck lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I feel like trump would have won if he would have sent out the last stimulus before the election but I’m not political.. but if you ask me trump and Biden both suck lol


Let me check …
Let’s see, lies to us about COVID for months 
Nope nobody ask ya


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

ya but just like any politician they ALL LIE! So they both suck imho


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> ya but just like any politician they ALL LIE! So they both suck imho


Just because it is what you would do it does mean they all do


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Now why do you keep talking about yourself that way love yourself haha you take this way too personally hahaha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Now why do you keep talking about yourself that way love yourself haha you take this way too personally hahaha


Yup democracy is important
Worked pretty well for hundreds of years


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Now why do you keep talking about yourself that way love yourself haha you take this way too personally hahaha


wtf peewee...i know you are but what am i?....a trump troll...


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

I agree but when you can’t change anything yourself kinda beating a dead horse don’t ya think?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf peewee...i know you are but what am i?....a trump troll...


Rubber or glue seems to be their go to


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh shit we got another one hahah I honestly couldn’t give a flying fuck about trump or Biden I just think he would have won if he sent the stimulus ya trumps a shit head so is Biden I didn’t vote for either so it is what it is


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

You picked fucking glue dude with you little I know you are little bullshit


----------



## mooray (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> ya but just like any politician they ALL LIE! So they both suck imho


They all lie because most people are selfish and lie, but I can tell you from experience that when most new people come in here and say, "they both suck", it's perceived as an attempt to create an equivalence. I don't know if that's what you're doing, or not, just telling you how it's perceived. It's important to note that if you have a guy that has kicked one cat and another guy that has kicked ten thousand cats, you would be right to say that they both suck, but one is also a giant piece of shit, and that distinction is important. I'd recommend expanding on, "they both suck" unless your goal is to say they're basically the same, but that's not reality and that's not going to go over very well here.


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ya I don’t like either is what I was trying to say b
What I personally thought about the stimulus I don’t think he should’ve won or anything but whatever people can thin whatever no shit off my nose


----------



## mooray (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> You picked fucking glue dude with you little I know you are little bullshit


Also, google translate doesn't work very well with Romanian.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> ya but just like any politician they ALL LIE! So they both suck imho


Sigh, welcome back.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Oh shit we got another one hahah I honestly couldn’t give a flying fuck about trump or Biden I just think he would have won if he sent the stimulus ya trumps a shit head so is Biden I didn’t vote for either so it is what it is


Didn’t vote ? Then STFU


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> They all lie because most people are selfish and lie, but I can tell you from experience that when most new people come in here and say, "they both suck", it's perceived as an attempt to create an equivalence. I don't know if that's what you're doing, or not, just telling you how it's perceived. It's important to note that if you have a guy that has kicked one cat and another guy that has kicked ten thousand cats, you would be right to say that they both suck, but one is also a giant piece of shit, and that distinction is important. I'd recommend expanding on, "they both suck" unless your goal is to say they're basically the same, but that's not reality and that's not going to go over very well here.


And no I think they both suck but trump is obviously shittier


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Good thing you can’t tell me or make me do anything right


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Some Dum Guy said:


> Now why do you keep talking about yourself that way love yourself haha you take this way too personally hahaha


You seem to think that your feelings matter.

That's dumb.

They don't.


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> And no I think they both suck but trump is obviously shittier


Anyone with a brain knows


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Oh shit we got another one hahah I honestly couldn’t give a flying fuck about trump or Biden I just think he would have won if he sent the stimulus ya trumps a shit head so is Biden I didn’t vote for either so it is what it is


dude...i'm not saying Biden is pure as the driven snow, i don't like a lot of the things he supported on his way to where he is...but compared to trump, he's a freaking saint...trump is a lowlife criminal insurrectionist piece of subhuman feces...and his whole family is as well...say what you want about hunter, he's never been banned from being an officer in a nonprofit organization because he stole from it...


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Have a good night beautifuls Obviously not getting anywhere and no my feelings don’t matter just like your or anyone else’s so have fun talking about trump I couldn’t care less


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Ya I don’t like either is what I was trying to say b
> What I personally thought about the stimulus I don’t think he should’ve won or anything but whatever people can thin whatever no shit off my nose


why is there shit on your nose to begin with? had it up someones ass?


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...i'm not saying Biden is pure as the driven snow, i don't like a lot of the things he supports on his way to where he is...but compared to trump, he's a freaking saint...trump is a lowlife criminal insurrectionist piece of subhuman feces...and his whole family is as well...say what you want about hunter, he's never been banned from being an officer in a nonprofit organization because he stole from it...


I’m not defending either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Anyone with a brain knows


so you don't know, then?


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

I don’t repeat myself


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I’m not defending either


i am...Biden has his problems, but hes 100 times the politician trump could ever be, and 1000 times the person...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> And no I think they both suck but trump is obviously shittier


good enough for me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Have a good night beautifuls Obviously not getting anywhere and no my feelings don’t matter just like your or anyone else’s so have fun talking about trump I couldn’t care less


I appreciate the fact that you used "couldn't care less" correctly.


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

I know, I need to use better grammar.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Anyone with a brain knows


Guess you are excluded


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I know, I need to use better grammar.


And E N G L I S H


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I’m not defending either


You should probably know that we get a lot of trolls in here - like, dozens every week. Usually it is one or two people who open dozens of accounts to pretend to represent more than their singular bitch-boy selves. We clearly tagged you as one of them. We might be wrong, or maybe not. Either way, if you are a real human rather than some 16 year old asshole or foreign troll, please feel free to post here again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I know, I need to use better grammar.


I was being sincere. Most people use "could care less" which is a meaningless term.


----------



## Jerry Cush (Oct 24, 2021)

Biden is far from ideal, but he was able to dislodge the orange menace, and for that alone he earned and deserves enormous respect.

Fuck anyone who ever votes Republican again.


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should probably know that we get a lot of trolls in here - like, dozens every week. Usually it is one or two people who open dozens of accounts to pretend to represent more than their singular bitch-boy selves. We clearly tagged you as one of them. We might be wrong, or maybe not. Either way, if you are a real human rather than some 16 year old asshole or foreign troll, please feel free to post here again.


I wasn’t trying to be a troll.shit just snow balled I guess but whatever what’s done is done. I just had an opinion that I just wanted to say but I’m no way defending trump I was just trying to talk not say it like a douche bag like someone might have thought


----------



## Hempninja420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was being sincere. Most people use "could care less" which is a meaningless term.


I am too. Just reading can make it seem like I was being an ass but I promise I wasn’t trying to be if it seemed like it.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 24, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> I wasn’t trying to be a troll.shit just snow balled I guess but whatever what’s done is done. I just had an opinion that I just wanted to say but I’m no way defending trump I was just trying to talk not say it like a douche bag like someone might have thought


It's fine, they call everyone a Russian.


----------



## Jerry Cush (Oct 24, 2021)

Here in Virginia we have an election (ongoing.. and coming up) and obviously this election is serving as a proxy for the national condition.

I'm surprised it's even 'too close to call'..... 


Fucking indoctrinated morons, is why, in case you're wondering


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> Here in Virginia we have an election (ongoing.. and coming up) and obviously this election is serving as a proxy for the national condition.
> 
> I'm surprised it's even 'too close to call'.....
> 
> ...


I'd say its more like "fucking fascists" than morons. They are smart enough to know the difference but they would have to admit they were wrong. Fascists don't ever do that. 

Speaking for myself and perhaps addressing your post, the mistake was mine. Going into the 2016 election and even going into the 2020 election, I hadn't accepted just how many fascists there are in the US population. Turns out that the percentage is nearly half of all voting age. Their numbers drop every year. No wonder their power was unquestioned 20 years ago. The demographic trend is on the side of multicultural democracy, but we are only now transitioning toward multicultural/plural majority and away from white power that has been in control until now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Hempninja420 said:


> Good thing you can’t tell me or make me do anything right


was that a freudian slip? we can't tell you or make you do anything right....so you will continue to do all the wrong things?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice job, President Biden. You’re one cool ass, son of a bitch. How fucked up do you have to be to not like this guy?


Biden's answer to reporter draws laughter








Video: Joe Biden's answer to reporter draws laughter - CNN Video


While addressing the passing of his $1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure bill in Congress, President Joe Biden tells reporters he's confident that his Build Back Better plan will receive the necessary votes as well.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice job, President Biden. You’re one cool ass, son of a bitch. How fucked up do you have to be to not like this guy?
> 
> 
> Biden's answer to reporter draws laughter
> ...


Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.

I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


----------



## mooray (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.
> 
> I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


Capitalism works and crybabies bitch. Yep. 

Oh, what are your thoughts on employers requiring masks and vaccination?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.
> 
> I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less.


you only have one of them? i keep getting more and more of them every week. wages are skyrocketing under biden, everyone is hiring. workers are in high demand right now.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.
> 
> I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


Notice you didn't say 'like Trump' when it comes to paying taxes.

Also if they are shifting funds from Trump and the Republicans bullshit spending from the last 4 years it doesn't increase the rate of inflation. But I doubt that will stop you from keeping on selling the Right wing big lies.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> you only have one of them? i keep getting more and more of them every week. wages are skyrocketing under biden, everyone is hiring. workers are in high demand right now.


I haven't worked for a wage since I was a kid. Grow up and start a business like a grownup.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Notice you didn't say 'like Trump' when it comes to paying taxes.
> 
> Also if they are shifting funds from Trump and the Republicans bullshit spending from the last 4 years it doesn't increase the rate of inflation. But I doubt that will stop you from keeping on selling the Right wing big lies.


What is your obsession with Trump?
That's why your party lost Tuesday. How about a discussion that doesn't use "but trump" anywhere in it? Or can you not do that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I haven't worked for a wage since I was a kid. Grow up and start a business like a grownup.


already did. probably make more than you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What is your obsession with Trump?


besides the attempted fascist coup?


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Trailer park boys was a bunch of homophobes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What is your obsession with Trump?
> That's why your party lost Tuesday. How about a discussion that doesn't use "but trump" anywhere in it? Or can you not do that?


Keep telling yourself that lol


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> besides the attempted fascist coup?


It failed, now what?
You sound like uncle Rico talking about high school.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Keep telling yourself that lol


So the dems really overperformed, we just can't see it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It failed, now what?


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

See you chaps in a week or two. I'm of to vacation in Hawaii with my unvaxxed


UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 5023751


Trump is gay with your dad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> See you chaps in a week or two. I'm of to vacation in Hawaii with my unvaxxed
> 
> Trump is gay with your dad.


have fun in quarantine in hawaii, sounds like a hoot


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> have fun in quarantine in hawaii, sounds like a hoot


I didn't say I don't have a card.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I didn't say I don't have a card.


smart move paying $400 for a fake and subjecting yourself to criminal proceedings when you could have gotten one for free


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice job, President Biden. You’re one cool ass, son of a bitch. How fucked up do you have to be to not like this guy?
> 
> 
> Biden's answer to reporter draws laughter
> ...


Where was the text?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Trailer park boys was a bunch of homophobes.


Who?


----------



## mooray (Nov 6, 2021)

Uh oh, he done it now!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.
> 
> I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


capitalism makes wealthy people wealthier, while working class people slowly fall behind inflation...
capitalism provides tax shelters to the rich, who already pay little to no taxes...
capitalism promotes pollution on a massive world wide level...
capitalism promotes unsustainable farming practices, strip logging, strip mining, ocean dumping...
capitalism lets giant corporations mine your data and store it insecurely so that it can be hacked...
so yeah...it works, if your goal is to fuck up the world beyond repair...a goal we're getting closer and closer to reaching


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It failed, now what?
> You sound like uncle Rico talking about high school.


now what? now we put trump and all the republicans that helped plan it in jail for as long as the law allows, and all the magats that participated as well...least that's what i would do, since we aren't allowed to hang seditionist and insurrectionist anymore


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 6, 2021)

Ideally, Trump would die from a massive heart attack and the sooner the better


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 6, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, now my dollar is worth even less. But alas, who cares? Capitalism works and I'll just make more money while crybabies bitch about how it's not fair people like me that actually work have more.
> 
> I hope daddy Biden brings you all the presents you want for Christmas. You can thank people like me that actually pay taxes.


^^This person who thinks Nazis were communists is lecturing about capitalism.  

The truly funny thing is, even if you make more than I do, which I doubt, it doesn't validate anything you say. You were triggered into a taunt. Weak sauce.

Tell us more about how inflation is ruining you. I mean, until last year, inflation was running around 2%, which it had been for more than a decade. Last year, the epidemic that Trump failed to adequately respond to broke employment and supply chains. The capitalist globalist economy with it's interconnected just in time supply system is inherently weak and it broke. It failed and while it is recovering, supply shortages and downsized workforces are causing shortages, rising salaries and rising cost. 

Now that Biden has adroitly and almost perfectly managed the end days of the epidemic, companies are hiring, employment is getting back to normal and -- bonus -- wages are finally going up too. This surge in inflation is entirely due to Trump's mishandling of the epidemic AND "free market" multinational corporate bullshit. Inflation when coming out of the pandemic was predicted years ago. That turned out to be true. But a guru like you already knew that, didn't he?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> See you chaps in a week or two. I'm of to vacation in Hawaii with my unvaxxed


Snicker

Yeah, the last thing I do before leaving for a vacation is spend hours on the internet trying to troll people. 

If you are going to lie so much, at least learn how to be believable.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 7, 2021)

This inflation spike isn't restricted to America. It's a world wide thing. Investors have and will do well out of it. Its not necessarily a bad thing as most of us have some money tied up in the market thru Superannuations schemes or housing. Its only bad if wages don't increase to cover it.

But all the toys have gone up. Classic motorcycles and cars, pinball and amusement machines, boats. People have been spending. That means the stimulus programs countries have been running have been working. We wont see a major depression like we otherwise might.

There might even be some bargains available as interest rates rise and people have to offload toys or property.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> This inflation spike isn't restricted to America. It's a world wide thing. Investors have and will do well out of it. Its not necessarily a bad thing as most of us have some money tied up in the market thru Superannuations schemes or housing. Its only bad if wages don't increase to cover it.
> 
> But all the toys have gone up. Classic motorcycles and cars, pinball and amusement machines, boats. People have been spending. That means the stimulus programs countries have been running have been working. We wont see a major depression like we otherwise might.
> 
> There might even be some bargains available as interest rates rise and people have to offload toys or property.


Instead of celebrating recovery as this epidemic winds down, they are doing their best to ruin it for all of us. After all, the only way Trump and his kind win is if they prevent Biden from succeeding. They play a zero sum game while Democrats shoot for win-win solutions.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Instead of celebrating recovery as this epidemic winds down, they are doing their best to ruin it for all of us. After all, the only way Trump and his kind win is if they prevent Biden from succeeding. They play a zero sum game while Democrats shoot for win-win solutions.


Trump is a horrific and comedic footnote in America politics but it has unearthed what a huge % of Americans who are just ignorant and racist with no real idea of politics. How America goes about educating this electoral college voting block is a problem. Not just for Americans but the rest of the world. Trump was so unstable and had no respect for allies or prev well working foreign policies.
How stable America and the world has been since the election shows what a contrast it was.

As you know i'm not a huge fan of President Biden but this Infrastructure bill is a clear winner.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Ideally, Trump would die from a massive heart attack and the sooner the better


At a klan rally on live tv


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 7, 2021)

The polls would be the same for any Democratic president at this point IMO & actually much worse if a woman had been elected. There is no news unless there is tension. Over the next year no one will see any news about the GOP platform. There can't be bc there isn't one. All that will be reported are quotes from the former guy on how he would have done things much better, not how but "much better" & interviews with rural citizens, a minority, on how the country is going in the wrong direction as their preferred party fights against every attempt to improve the lives of low-income folks & the drastically shrinking middle class.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> The polls would be the same for any Democratic president at this point IMO & actually much worse if a woman had been elected. There is no news unless there is tension. Over the next year no one will see any news about the GOP platform. There can't be bc there isn't one. All that will be reported are quotes from the former guy on how he would have done things much better, not how but "much better" & interviews with rural citizens, a minority, on how the country is going in the wrong direction as their preferred party fights against every attempt to improve the lives of low-income folks & the drastically shrinking middle class.


Trump is your current shadow President. Bidan is Resident.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump is your current shadow President. Bidan is Resident.


More foreign shit from the spam troll.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> More foreign shit from the spam troll.


More like a BOT


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

Just look at Rollitup circus of circle jerking.

But Carville was parsing the Wokeness last week before the election shellacking so it's just typical Lib going with the flow. Just that sometimes the failures of Lib polices cannot be hidden.









Carville: 'What Went Wrong Is Just Stupid Wokeness'


Long-time Democratic strategist James Carville blames so-called "wokeness" for his party's defeats on Tuesday in Virginia. | Clips




www.breitbart.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Just look at Rollitup circus of circle jerking.
> 
> But Carville was parsing the Wokeness last week before the election shellacking so it's just typical Lib going with the flow. Just that sometimes the failures of Lib polices cannot be hidden.
> 
> ...


Old white guy crying about 'woke-ness'. Someone should give him a twitter time out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Old white guy crying about 'woke-ness'. Someone should give him a twitter time out.


I can’t believe anyone still listens to him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump is your current shadow President. Bidan is Resident.


:^)


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Ideally, Trump would die from a massive heart attack and the sooner the better


The perfect time for him to vapor lock would be while he is standing for sentencing. Let him be found guilty before he shuffles off.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Lol


Wow. “Breathing his oxygen” lol 

she should probably never walk outside again: just to be safe


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Wow. “Breathing his oxygen” lol
> 
> she should probably never walk outside again: just to be safe


Or he could just move out of our country


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2021)

It seems some of our MAGA members doesn't know how supply and demand works. So I will explain it where they can understand it.

Imagine you wanted to buy a ten pack of seeds of the latest most popular strain. But the seed company will only release 10 ten packs in an auction, and there are 100 growers trying to buy them. The scarcity will cause the individual growers to pay more than they want to if they really want to grow that strain. In this case the scarcity is artificial. The seed company have tons of seeds, but they only release a few at a time. They can make the same amount of money selling less seeds.

Now imagine that car companies thought folks would buy less cars because of the pandemic, so they cancelled orders for computer chips. Now imagine that the chip makers sold those chips to other customers. And in the mean time, lots of the middle and upper income folks were working from home, not going out to eat, or go on vacation while they were making the same money as before, so they were saving thousands of dollars per month. With lots of them living in cities, they suddenly wanted to buy cars so they could get out in the countryside. But the car companies didn't have enough cars to sell them. Did they sell what they had at the old prices, first come, first served? No, they raised the prices as high as the market would bear.

Now image the same bunch of folks suddenly bought lots of shit off Amazon and other online shopping sites. And the factories in Asia were understaffed due to the pandemic so their output was less than normal. Since there was so much stuff being shipped all of a sudden, there was a shortage of shipping containers. Did the shipping companies keep charging the same amount per container? No they kept raising the price per container until the supply and demand equaled out. (the price of shipping a container from China to the West Coast actually doubled from $10K to $20K from July to September) So the cost of retail and online stores went up sharply. Amazon raised the price until the supply and demand equaled out.

Now imagine everything you buy is impacted by this set of events, and you will have a better understanding of the way the world works.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

Trump is healthier now than ever. Contrast that to old sick Joe. You are watching a movie.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Define moderate


a Libertarian that doesn't vape weed.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> It seems some of our MAGA members doesn't know how supply and demand works. So I will explain it where they can understand it.
> 
> Imagine you wanted to buy a ten pack of seeds of the latest most popular strain. But the seed company will only release 10 ten packs in an auction, and there are 100 growers trying to buy them. The scarcity will cause the individual growers to pay more than they want to if they really want to grow that strain. In this case the scarcity is artificial. The seed company have tons of seeds, but they only release a few at a time. They can make the same amount of money selling less seeds.
> 
> ...


i imagine not buying any of their over-priced, inflation baiting goods- this is what happened during the Trump Pandemic when evil henchman The Kush went and out bid against states while telling them they're on their own; cancelling orders.

refuse to purchase! Lucky's Market and JAX carry tons of items made in Colorado; *support YOUR state AND nation* this gift giving season!

the AOC 'Tax The Rich' comes in many items now for the inner Progressive in you, your family. Made in the USA by Union.






so what did they do? they shipped jobs oversees.






we like to pay our way..but are called Welfare Queen instead same time in history after they shipped our jobs away.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> It seems some of our MAGA members doesn't know how supply and demand works. So I will explain it where they can understand it.
> 
> Imagine you wanted to buy a ten pack of seeds of the latest most popular strain. But the seed company will only release 10 ten packs in an auction, and there are 100 growers trying to buy them. The scarcity will cause the individual growers to pay more than they want to if they really want to grow that strain. In this case the scarcity is artificial. The seed company have tons of seeds, but they only release a few at a time. They can make the same amount of money selling less seeds.
> 
> ...


Man that was a good post, hopefully some people read it.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> N*o one was really in love with Joe Rob*. It's just that mr trumpf scared the shit out of them. Now he has all the problems left behind, and folks have a short memory.


our love affair was with the black guy i brought home.


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> our love affair was with the black guy i brought home.


Yes indeed. Love that cool cat.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump is healthier now than ever.


Right, because all that "diet and exercise" stuff is just liberal-driven misinformation


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Right, because all that "diet and exercise" stuff is just liberal-driven misinformation


He does get exercised pretty regularly.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yes indeed. Love that cool cat.


 +rep thank you for 'getting me'


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump is healthier now than ever.


:^)


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Trump is healthier now than ever. Contrast that to old sick Joe. You are watching a movie.


Citations please.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a Libertarian that doesn't vape weed.


I spit up my beer a little that was good


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

Kinda early for beer...?


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Kinda early for beer...?


uhhhhh ever been to Europe? We used to drink beer for breakfast in Spain lol. Or wine

Today is Sunday, and football has been on longer than this bottle has been open, so I may actually be late


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

American football?


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> American football?


Gridiron.


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Gridiron.


I take it to mean you're not native to the EU? Because "football" by default isn't gridiron football, correct?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I take it to mean you're not native to the EU? Because "football" by default isn't gridiron football, correct?


I believe that to a majority of English speakers, football has the round kicky thing. Do Canadians say soccer?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Kinda early for beer...?


It's never too early for beer. But it has to be good beer. Not some American Lager light beer. An IPA, Stout, Bitter, Porter, etc...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's never too early for beer. But it has to be good beer. Not some American Lager light beer. An IPA, Stout, Bitter, Porter, etc...


Stout!
Just say no to the coffee of beers!


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's never too early for beer. But it has to be good beer. Not some American Lager light beer. An IPA, Stout, Bitter, Porter, etc...


The only person I've ever seen drink beer in the morning was a fellow that did it first thing every morning to keep from shaking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I believe that to a majority of English speakers, football has the round kicky thing. Do Canadians say soccer?


Soccer. We also have a gridiron football league. It’s more polite but boring to watch.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I take it to mean you're not native to the EU? Because "football" by default isn't gridiron football, correct?


I’m American, I studied abroad. Now my wife’s best friend lives in Madrid so it’s been really cool going back somewhat often. Spend more time in Latin America now 

There is nothing incorrect or some lesson to be learned when referring to football as football and soccer as soccer. Especially on an English language forum. I’d write soccer or fútbol before referring to soccer as just “football.”

I know what you’re trying to get at now, but not sure what point you’re trying to make? At first I thought you were actually asking, but now I see it’s just a veiled attempt to keyboard warrior a stranger lol. Who hurt you?

Football by default isn’t even “fútbol/soccer” as you’re attempting to cement because there is no default style of football.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> The only person I've ever seen drink beer in the morning was a fellow that did it first thing every morning to keep from shaking.


For me that signals “proceed directly to vodka”


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m American, I studied abroad. Now my wife’s best friend lives in Madrid so it’s been really cool going back somewhat often. Spend more time in Latin America now
> 
> There is nothing incorrect or some lesson to be learned when referring to football as football and soccer as soccer. Especially on an English language forum. I’d write soccer or fútbol before referring to soccer as just “football.”
> 
> ...


I would say there is a default. What Americans call soccer.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I would say there is a default. What Americans call soccer.


Youd say that, and I wouldn’t make a point to try and correct you on it, because we’re having a basic conversation with a cordial sense of communication. It wouldn’t make you correct though, especially if we’re speaking in absolutes like this


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Youd say that, and I wouldn’t make a point to try and correct you on it, because we’re having a basic conversation with a cordial sense of communication. It wouldn’t make you correct though, especially if we’re speaking in absolutes like this


Do you disbelieve my point that most English speakers think of soccer as proper football?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Do you disbelieve my point that most English speakers think of soccer as proper football?


i can't imagine why anyone gives a fuck...entitled dumbasses running up and down a field trying to get a ball past a line, or into a net...both are fucking retarded


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m American, I studied abroad. Now my wife’s best friend lives in Madrid so it’s been really cool going back somewhat often. Spend more time in Latin America now
> 
> There is nothing incorrect or some lesson to be learned when referring to football as football and soccer as soccer. Especially on an English language forum. I’d write soccer or fútbol before referring to soccer as just “football.”
> 
> ...


Well, it's no secret that you lean redneck, so when you indicated that you weren't in the states, I was wondering which strain you had. Spain is probably the first or second most gay-friendly nation, so I didn't think that was it, plus theirs is more of a cartoonish-toxic-masculinity version, but you're american and we're currently manufacturing one of the most toxic strains in decades, so that kinda sucks. You mentioned spending time in south america, which is becoming more and more popular with rednecks seeking to live in the wild west, and I will say, good for you for putting your money where your mouth is and living in areas closer to your ideologies, unlike some other lazy jerkoffs around here(cough rob roy cough).


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Do you disbelieve my point that most English speakers think of soccer as proper football?


There is no point to be made. There is no proper football

-

“Kinda early for beer...?”

-

“uhhhhh ever been to Europe? We used to drink beer for breakfast in Spain lol. Or wine

Today is Sunday, and football has been on longer than this bottle has been open, so I may actually be late”

-

If someone after the fact wants to ask me what kind of football I’m referring to I’ll happily explain. It’s just not necessary to use this as some opportunity to prove some point about language. I don’t speak for the world. How a light hearted response devolves into this, is pretty fucking hilarious. You should probably hit this a couple times and mellow out, tastes great


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> There is no point to be made. There is no proper football
> 
> -
> 
> ...


the emotional pain in your reply is delicious


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well, it's no secret that you lean redneck, so when you indicated that you weren't in the states, I was wondering which strain you had. Spain is probably the first or second most gay-friendly nation, so I didn't think that was it, plus theirs is more of a cartoonish-toxic-masculinity version, but you're american and we're currently manufacturing one of the most toxic strains in decades, so that kinda sucks. You mentioned spending time in south america, which is becoming more and more popular with rednecks seeking to live in the wild west, and I will say, good for you for putting your money where your mouth is and living in areas closer to your ideologies, unlike some other lazy jerkoffs around here(cough rob roy cough).


Why would you refer to Latin America as South America, and then refer to South America as the Wild West? Seems a lot more offensive than football or soccer to me. Are you implying their culture is less civilized? That’s fucked up dude

I implore you to research anti gay attacks in Spain, the perpetrators are not redneck lol. Toxic masculinity, definitely, but it seems to be a cultural issue deeply rooted in that kind of thinking. It’s getting worse too


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> the emotional pain in your reply is delicious


Feed on me unclebuck. I don’t even mind.


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Why would you refer to Latin America as South America, and then refer to South America as the Wild West? Seems a lot more offensive than football or soccer to me. Are you implying their culture is less civilized? That’s fucked up dude
> 
> I implore you to research anti gay attacks in Spain, the perpetrators are not redneck lol. Toxic masculinity, definitely, but it seems to be a cultural issue deeply rooted in that kind of thinking. It’s getting worse too


Don't you guys cry about venezuela non-stop?

I mentioned south america because that's where argentina is.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> For me that signals “proceed directly to vodka”


 A Bloody Mary is a perfectly acceptable breakfast drink. In fact there a restaurants that have a special cocktail menu for their breakfast service. Don't ask me how I know.  And no I don't have the shakes in the morning but I have been known to crack a beer.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Don't you guys cry about venezuela non-stop?


You guys? You mean like Maduro specifically? Do you know any Venezuelans?

You really want to learn about Venezuela, have a conversation with a Colombian.

Why do you hate Latin America?


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You guys? You mean like Maduro specifically? Do you know any Venezuelans?
> 
> You really want to learn about Venezuela, have a conversation with a Colombian.
> 
> Why do you hate Latin America?


American rednecks cry about venezuela all the time. You already know this.

I don't understand why recognizing parts of regions that are shitty, is so offensive? Much of the middle east is a barbaric shithole too. If none of this is true, why aren't you vacationing in the congo? Because you prefer first-world Spain and their top-five socialized healthcare system..?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> There is no point to be made. There is no proper football
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Even so, I hope you’re cool with football meaning more than one thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Even so, I hope you’re cool with football meaning more than one thing.


it means boredom...it's a poor substitute for gladitorial combat...lose the helmets and pads and it would at least be slightly entertaining


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You really want to learn about Venezuela, have a conversation with a Colombian.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it means boredom...it's a poor substitute for gladitorial combat...lose the helmets and pads and it would at least be slightly entertaining


The folks over there, no pads or helmets. Just legs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The folks over there, no pads or helmets. Just legs.


football is pussified gladitorial combat, and soccer is pussified foot ball....rugby is 20 times as entertaining as either, and it still sucks


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> football is pussified gladitorial combat, and soccer is pussified foot ball....rugby is 20 times as entertaining as either, and it still sucks


Polo. Many annoyed horses. NOW we’re having fun!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Polo. Many annoyed horses. NOW we’re having fun!


only if you can knock the other guys off their horses with those hammers....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only if you can knock the other guys off their horses with those hammers....


Pretty sure that’s disallowed. Also pretty sure “no holsters”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The folks over there, no pads or helmets. Just legs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Pretty sure that’s disallowed. Also pretty sure “no holsters”


nah, being able to shoot each other would take the fun out of it, it would be over too quick...i think softball bats would be good, force them to get close, maybe teach the horses to trample anyone who falls off...and maybe a few obstacles on the field, large mud pits, jumps that occasionally have a pit just past the jump....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, being able to shoot each other would take the fun out of it, it would be over too quick...i think softball bats would be good, force them to get close, maybe teach the horses to trample anyone who falls off...and maybe a few obstacles on the field, large mud pits, jumps that occasionally have a pit just past the jump....


Lol you just turned American democracy into a Japanese game show for me. Epic.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> American rednecks cry about venezuela all the time. You already know this.
> 
> I don't understand why recognizing parts of regions that are shitty, is so offensive? Much of the middle east is a barbaric shithole too. If none of this is true, why aren't you vacationing in the congo?


woah woah woah.

So now much of the Middle East, and Congo are a barbaric shithole?

“You guys” sure like to talk out of both sides of your mouth lol. I think I’ll take my “american redneck” over whatever ideology you’re selling, if it means I’m more open to experiencing other cultures and not fearful of the world; all while still loving my own American culture. Nothing wrong with navigating other people’s beliefs while holding your own.

What specifically are rednecks crying about in terms of Venezuela? I swear I missed this talking point but I assume it’s the socialism/capitalism argument. In my mind, even if the US went more “socialist” than we already are, there are far too many engaged Americans to allow what happened in Venezuela to happen here. Are you of the mind Maduro and his form of government are good for the population? I assure you they are not doing well


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, being able to shoot each other would take the fun out of it, it would be over too quick...i think softball bats would be good, force them to get close, maybe teach the horses to trample anyone who falls off...and maybe a few obstacles on the field, large mud pits, jumps that occasionally have a pit just past the jump....


You should try playing paintball. Hella fun team sport with plenty of shooting but no death.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Says the guy who knows a total of zero Colombians or Venezuelans. Ignorance is bliss I guess




CatHedral said:


> Even so, I hope you’re cool with football meaning more than one thing.





nuskool89 said:


> Football by default isn’t even “fútbol/soccer” as you’re attempting to cement because there is no default style of football.


yes, we established that prior to your post, are you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You should try playing paintball. Hella fun team sport with plenty of shooting but no death.


i have no desire at all to participate in fake warfare, and if i was going to, i'd immediately go rogue and start sniping any target of opportunity...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Says the guy who knows a total of zero Colombians or Venezuelans. Ignorance is bliss I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did. The rest is a headscratcher.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Says the guy who knows a total of zero Colombians or Venezuelans.


How could you possibly know who I know?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> woah woah woah.
> 
> So now much of the Middle East, and Congo are a barbaric shithole?
> 
> ...


Your kind were pretty hot on the idea of invading Venezuela a couple of years back.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How could you possibly know who I know?


I don’t.

I assumed I knew everything about you based on your response to my post/previous posts/geographic region (I assume Canada but my bad if not)/political leanings.

I see now I was wrong to make that assumption and apologize. You’re probably level headed; and just based off your thumbnail picture choice, I naturally want to assume you have a sense of humor


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> woah woah woah.
> 
> So now much of the Middle East, and Congo are a barbaric shithole?


You're shocked? Reads disingenuous to me, but whatever. Try being a lesbian in saudi arabia. Let me know how it goes.



nuskool89 said:


> “You guys” sure like to talk out of both sides of your mouth lol.


Explain please.



nuskool89 said:


> I think I’ll take my “american redneck” over whatever ideology you’re selling, if it means I’m more open to experiencing other cultures and not fearful of the world; all while still loving my own American culture. Nothing wrong with navigating other people’s beliefs while holding your own.


Fan of the USC here, so it doesn't surprise me you'd prefer the american redneck ideologies.



nuskool89 said:


> What specifically are rednecks crying about in terms of Venezuela? I swear I missed this talking point but I assume it’s the socialism/capitalism argument. In my mind, even if the US went more “socialist” than we already are, there are far too many engaged Americans to allow what happened in Venezuela to happen here. Are you of the mind Maduro and his form of government are good for the population? I assure you they are not doing well


Yes, socialism. If we subsidize one more second of education, the nation implodes.

Is Maduro good for the population?? Lol, no.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Polo. Many annoyed horses. NOW we’re having fun!


I played water polo


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I played water polo


Simply not as cool


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Simply not as cool
> View attachment 5024438


depends on what kind of armor you put on em....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on what kind of armor you put on em....
> View attachment 5024446


Oo la la


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


Fellow Americans 
Wanna reconsider skippy ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5024450


puff puff pass and forget bidens ass lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

i prefer puff puff pass and put a boot up trumps ass


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i prefer puff puff pass and put a boot up trumps ass


pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it. not a trump fan either but for sure not for biden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it. not a trump fan either but for sure not for biden.


Biden wouldn't have been my first choice, but compared to trump, he's a fucking saint, a genius, a gentleman, a statesman...and not a fascist seditionist who wants to install himself and his brood of vermin as rulers for life


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden wouldn't have been my first choice, but compared to trump, he's a fucking saint, a genius, a gentleman, a statesman...and not a fascist seditionist who wants to install himself and his brood of vermin as rulers for life


biden is far from a saint from any man. and a genius doesn't have to be told what to say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> biden is far from a saint from any man. and a genius doesn't have to be told what to say.


so you're smarter than Joe? a man who served as a U.S. senator for 36 years, who was the leader of the house foreign relations committee twice, who was an adjunct law professor at Widner? who was vice president for 8 years?...
i just ain't seein it....
as far as him being a saint, maybe only in comparison to trump...and i'll grant you that it doesn't take much to appear to be a saint when the person you're being compared to has the morals of a cockroach and the ethics of a sewer rat...but better is better...


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you're smarter than Joe? a man who served as a U.S. senator for 36 years, who was the leader of the house foreign relations committee twice, who was an adjunct law professor at Widner? who was vice president for 8 years?...
> i just ain't seein it....
> as far as him being a saint, maybe only in comparison to trump...and i'll grant you that it doesn't take much to appear to be a saint when the person you're being compared to has the morals of a cockroach and the ethics of a sewer rat...but better is better...


didn't do nothing as vise president and not doing anything now.i served my country for 22 years. and no i don't need someone to tell me what to say or do.but i'm not on the sight to talk politics. so have a nice night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> didn't do nothing as vise president and not doing anything now.i served my country for 22 years. and no i don't need someone to tell me what to say or do.but i'm not on the sight to talk politics. so have a nice night.


he did quit a bit as a senator, and as vice president, and i expect him to do even more than pass the biggest infrastructure bill in the countries history as president. i've yet to see one single person telling him what to say, or do...i've only heard both side trolls saying that, usually in conjunction with some apology for trumps crimes...right after they say " i don't really like trump or Biden, but here's why Biden sucks"...
well, that's ok, you keep on explaining why Biden sucks, no one needs an explanation of why trump sucks, we all know why he sucks with no help at all...


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he did quit a bit as a senator, and as vice president, and i expect him to do even more than pass the biggest infrastructure bill in the countries history as president. i've yet to see one single person telling him what to say, or do...i've only heard both side trolls saying that, usually in conjunction with some apology for trumps crimes...right after they say " i don't really like trump or Biden, but here's why Biden sucks"...
> well, that's ok, you keep on explaining why Biden sucks, no one needs an explanation of why trump sucks, we all know why he sucks with no help at all...


certainly not from you


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it. not a trump fan either but for sure not for biden.


Welcome to this shit hole.. /pol/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> certainly not from you


well i did just say no one needs any explanation of why trump sucks...it's all very self explanatory...so...certainly not from me...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it. not a trump fan either but for sure not for biden.


Then who are you for?


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> certainly not from you





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well i did just say no one needs any explanation of why trump sucks...it's all very self explanatory...so...certainly not from me...


dude get a life. wipe bidens brown stuff off your nose. after you say your not his fan.im not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that. i never said one word about liking or being a trump fan.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> im not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that.


This *is* the politics board, Einstein


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> dude get a life. wipe bidens brown stuff off your nose. after you say your not his fan.im not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that. i never said one word about liking or being a trump fan.


i'm not a fan of Biden...i just hate trump so much that i would be effusive about a rabid dog with three legs and one eye replacing trump...and i'm sure the dog would be a better person and a better president than trump ever was or will be


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> m not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that.


this is politics...YOU GO SOMEWHERE ELSE if you don't want to talk politics...but be forewarned...they talk about weed on this weed website...


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> This *is* the politics board, Einstein


last count i had this is a weed sight retard. or are you to special to figure that one out, EINSTEIN


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Welcome to this shit hole.. /pol/


you got that right. this sight wasn't always like this.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

*site*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Then who are you for?


?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you got that right. this sight wasn't always like this.


yup...trump changed all that, there are too many intelligent, sensible, reasonable people on this website to ignore the crimes he committed for four years and still tries to commit now...and just so you're aware, this weed website is broken up into different forums, and this is the political forum...if you don't want to talk about politics (but you obviously do, or you would have left when you said goodbye several posts ago) then this isn't the forum for you...


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yup...trump changed all that, there are too many intelligent, sensible, reasonable people on this website to ignore the crimes he committed for four years and still tries to commit now...and just so you're aware, this weed website is broken up into different forums, and this is the political forum...if you don't want to talk about politics (but you obviously do, or you would have left when you said goodbye several posts ago) then this isn't the forum for you...


well if you would of moved on instead of keep replying to me i would of been away from your biden sniffing ass. so move on with your life.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 7, 2021)

*would have*


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *would have*


Or * would've


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


i think biden sent you $1,400 and then another $300 every month for each kid you have. did you send all that back or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> not a trump fan either but


:^)


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


Why because he hasn't bent over for the Saudi's and Russia like Trump did?

Because that is who is fucking around with the prices, has nothing to do with Biden. But that really doesn't matter to the brainwashed masses does it. Trump dumped almost 8 trillion in the rich people's pockets which is the reason for the vast majority of inflation that we are dealing with now after he tanked the economy in 2020 with his shit handling of the pandemic.







I read you said you served your country for 22 years (not sure if that is America or not).

So I got to ask.

Are you an American and if so are you ok with the fact that the data Trump received from the RNC on all of us American citizens was handed over to the Russian military to help their attack on us?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> dude get a life. wipe bidens brown stuff off your nose. after you say your not his fan.im not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that. i never said one word about liking or being a trump fan.


Can you show us where bad Biden touched you, to make you so chapped?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i served my country for 22 years.


Big deal, Joe Biden served his country for over 40 years. I’ll give you half the amount of respect you give him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i never said one word about liking or being a trump fan.


trumptards have a particular odour. You smell like a trumptard.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is politics...YOU GO SOMEWHERE ELSE if you don't want to talk politics...but be forewarned...they talk about weed on this weed website...


I thoroughly enjoy encountering politics posters other places on the website, both sides. 

That's all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> well if you would of moved on instead of keep replying to me i would of been away from your biden sniffing ass. so move on with your life.


why do you think i'll do what you tell me to? my parents are both passed away, and they were the last ones i ever listened to...you're a bullshit troll who can't stop trolling, you seem addicted to it, so i intend to see how long i can keep you replying to me, at least then you won't have a chance of fucking with anyone who doesn't know what you are


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> This inflation spike isn't restricted to America. It's a world wide thing. Investors have and will do well out of it. Its not necessarily a bad thing as most of us have some money tied up in the market thru Superannuations schemes or housing. Its only bad if wages don't increase to cover it.
> 
> But all the toys have gone up. Classic motorcycles and cars, pinball and amusement machines, boats. People have been spending. That means the stimulus programs countries have been running have been working. We wont see a major depression like we otherwise might.
> 
> There might even be some bargains available as interest rates rise and people have to offload toys or property.


My guess is that the after Christmas sales will be epic as the shipping sorts itself out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> dude get a life. wipe bidens brown stuff off your nose. after you say your not his fan.im not here to talk politics so go somewhere else with that. i never said one word about liking or being a trump fan.


Yeah, you never do. That would mark you as an idiot without having to read half a dozen of your posts to figure it out 

Glad you finally started to post after being a member for four years.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it. not a trump fan either but for sure not for biden.


A lot of people are saying that.

Should we compare speeches of Biden and Trump? I am sorry you find Biden a less than impressive speaker. You are not alone. He doesn't have the gift of saying absolutely nothing in a compelling way. You know, the type of speaker who can literally spout gibberish and yet _still _get the blood riled up in a certain type of person. 

But I am pretty sure that we could take actual transcripts of Biden and Trump and even the most unschooled would have to agree that on of them uses words that cooperate to form coherent ideas and thoughts while the other uses them as more of a salad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> wipe bidens brown stuff off your nose





reeper2013 said:


> didn't do nothing as vise president and not doing anything now.





reeper2013 said:


> biden is far from a saint from any man. and a genius doesn't have to be told what to say.





reeper2013 said:


> pretty bad when your on a weed sight talking politics about a man that cant remember what he says 20 seconds after he says it.





reeper2013 said:


> puff puff pass and forget bidens ass lol


so you aren't for trump or Biden, either one?...so how about giving trump some equal love?...all i see is you Biden bashing...you're insulting the legally elected president of the United States, but you have nothing to say about a seditious chronic liar who hates everyone on the planet except rich white men? a man whose family is barred from charitable organizations, because they can't be trusted to not steal from them? a man involved in multiple scandalous cover ups of his sex life? a man who LOST A FUCKING CASINO DUE TO MISMANAGEMENT....how the fuck do you mismanage a casino, a business designed to remove money from idiots and place it in the owners pockets?


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *would have*
> [/Q





CunningCanuk said:


> trumptards have a particular odour. You smell like a trumptard.


your just as retarded as the rest of them that can't read. i said several times i'm not a TRUMP fan.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> The only person I've ever seen drink beer in the morning was a fellow that did it first thing every morning to keep from shaking.


I worked with a fellow like that the summer between high school and college. He would take half a Quaalude and drink a beer every morning while we were waiting to clock in. He's been dead about ten or fifteen years now, even though he would have only been 62.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> your just as retarded as the rest of them that can't read. i said several times i'm not a TRUMP fan.


And yet you rail against our legitimate President and don’t speak against the authoritarian liar. Your hypocrisy is on display.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> your just as retarded as the rest of them that can't read. i said several times i'm not a TRUMP fan.


and yet you bash Biden non stop, while never saying anything at all about trump....that would make you a liar...if you didn't like either of them, you would have said at least a little about how trump is a horrible person and the worst president in history...i mean ffs, he lost the white house, the house, and the senate in one election...
Biden has a lot to answer for, he was a war hawk, who participated in nation building, and there's a good chance his hands have some blood on them from decisions he made while he was a senator...i do not give him a free pass and say he's great, and has a perfect record...
trump, on the other hand....is a complete and total piece of shit, who has never done a single thing in his life that didn't serve his own purposes, and stroke his own ego...he fondles his own daughter like she was a whore, and engages in nepotism and cronyism on a daily basis...i just don't see any comparison between the two if them...since you are unbiased, why don't you explain it to me?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i said several times i'm not a TRUMP fan.


Nobody cares about what you say, trumptard.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> whoever voted for biden owes me gas money. lol


Hurricanes in the gulf is what drove up gas prices. It would be great if our leaders would take climate change seriously.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> last count i had this is a weed sight retard. or are you to special to figure that one out, EINSTEIN


I hate it when I get weed sight. Really hard to see anything.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nobody cares about what you say, trumptard.


 did i hit your little nerve i see you still can't read and understand not a trump fan. i was out of this conversation. but you had to think you know something and drag me back in. thanks buddy. now run along and play with your friends.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> did i hit your little nerve i see you still can't read and understand not a trump fan. i was out of this conversation. but you had to think you know something and drag me back in. thanks buddy. now run along and play with your friends.


why do you have this thing where you think you're everyone's parent? sounds like a facist freudian slip...your authoritarianism is showing, grandma, pull your skirt down.
you've never been about to leave this conversation. if you had been, it would have stopped a long time ago. you can blame others for dragging you back in, but that decision is yours, and yours alone. if you want to leave, go, we won't chase you down. if you stay, then you're already a liar, and we're going to treat you as a hostile witness, and cross examine the shit out of you. we don't expect any straight answers, you are a liar, after all...but we won't stop


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

so, to borrow someone else's favorite question...
do you think those who attacked the capital building on Jan. 6th were patriots trying to save democracy, or seditionists looking to make trump dictator for life, and kill democracy? just curious


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> did i hit your little nerve i see you still can't read and understand not a trump fan. i was out of this conversation. but you had to think you know something and drag me back in. thanks buddy. now run along and play with your friends.


It sounds like I’m the one that hit a nerve, trumptard.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you have this thing where you think you're everyone's parent? sounds like a facist freudian slip...your authoritarianism is showing, grandma, pull your skirt down.
> you've never been about to leave this conversation. if you had been, it would have stopped a long time ago. you can blame others for dragging you back in, but that decision is yours, and yours alone. if you want to leave, go, we won't chase you down. if you stay, then you're already a liar, and we're going to treat you as a hostile witness, and cross examine the shit out of you. we don't expect any straight answers, you are a liar, after all...but we won't stop





CunningCanuk said:


> It sounds like I’m the one that hit a nerve, trumptard.


my cage can't be rattled by idiots like biden fans


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> my cage can't be rattled by idiots like biden fans


why don't you just admit you're a trumptard magat troll?...don't live a lie, be the best magat you can be


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> my cage can't be rattled by idiots like biden fans





reeper2013 said:


> i was out of this conversation. but you had to think you know something and drag me back in. thanks buddy.


You’re sounding like a triggered little bitch to me, trumptard.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re sounding like a triggered little bitch to me, trumptard.


big little boy on a computer you are.


----------



## mooray (Nov 8, 2021)

Remember when you said your cage wasn't rattled? 

Those were good times.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> big little boy on a computer you are.


the quality of your replies are slipping...not that they were that great to begin with...
and your speech patterns are starting to sound a little...not American, comrade...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I hate it when I get weed sight. Really hard to see anything.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> big little boy on a computer you are.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


your not man enough to wear the pants. your the little bitch that makes the pants. so you have yourself a nice day and go make those pants.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> your just as retarded as the rest of them that can't read.


Dude, you can't WRITE! 



reeper2013 said:


> i said several times i'm not a TRUMP fan.


I asked who you *were* for, but you chose not to reply.

I suppose that's probably for the best, given your clearly demonstrated inability to articulate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> your not man enough to wear the pants. your the little bitch that makes the pants. so you have yourself a nice day and go make those pants.


That is the most I’ve ever seen the word pants used in two sentences. Kudos.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> big little boy on a computer you are.


Snivler alert !


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That is the most I’ve ever seen the word pants used in two sentences. Kudos.


thanks for making them


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Snivler alert !


troll alert


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> troll alert


More projection is that all you got?


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Dude, you can't WRITE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sir don't deserve a reply because no one was talking to you. but since you asked im not for trump or biden. have a nice life


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you sir don't deserve a reply because no one was talking to you. but since you asked im not for trump or biden. have a nice life


Son, you’re dumber than a bag of hammers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you sir don't deserve a reply because no one was talking to you.


^^ says this in a reply.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^ says this in a reply.


Moments like these
(contented sigh)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you sir don't deserve a reply because no one was talking to you.


You quoted my post 



reeper2013 said:


> but since you asked im not for trump or biden.


Thanks once again for demonstrating your inability to overcome your propensity for inarticulation


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Son, you’re dumber than a bag of hammers.
> [/QUOT





CunningCanuk said:


> ^^ says this in a reply.


i hit the idiot jackpot here. have a nice life


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i hit the idiot jackpot here. have a nice life


You hit it long before you started posting here.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

Also, what grade of moron cannot spell reaper? Username suggests user is eight.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Also, what grade of moron cannot spell reaper? Username suggests user is eight.
> View attachment 5024700


to make stupid ass people like yourself wonder. its my fallen brothers gamer name. its called respect. something you know nothing about. when you have the guts to serve in the armed forces then you come talk your trash.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> to make stupid ass people like yourself wonder. its my fallen brothers gamer name. its called respect. something you know nothing about. when you have the guts to serve in the armed forces then you come talk your trash.


Bad spelling is always disrespect.


----------



## mooray (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> to make stupid ass people like yourself wonder. its my fallen brothers gamer name. its called respect. something you know nothing about. when you have the guts to serve in the armed forces then you come talk your trash.


Simply serving isn't enough information. For all we know, you stole shit and were dishonorably discharged. Your employer type does not gain you merit, that's something you have to earn. And, suggesting that a person has to serve in order to express their 1a rights tells us you might have had zero understanding of the bigger picture.


----------



## reeper2013 (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Bad spelling is always disrespect.


you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


With your penchant for clumsy and polarized lies, I do not thank you for your disservice.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


Your ptsd is quite evident seek counseling


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Also, what grade of moron cannot spell reaper? Username suggests user is eight.
> View attachment 5024700


I checked some of his other posts. He was complaining about daylight savings time and having to adjust his timers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> to make stupid ass people like yourself wonder. its my fallen brothers gamer name. its called respect. something you know nothing about. when you have the guts to serve in the armed forces then you come talk your trash.


Respect is a two way street.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i wasn't asking for it. a real vet doesn't ask for it. so take your thanks and put them up your ass. now piss off. i don't have time for stupid shits like yourself.


In that case our opinions of each other are blessed by symmetry.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Aye, fuck that bullshit of surrendering the obligation of determining who the enemy is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> In that case our opinions of each other are blessed by symmetry.


And not solely limited in scope or participation


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> i'm not a TRUMP fan.


but


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


Thank you for your service 

Those iraqi kids werent gonna blow themselves to shreds


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


Well no shit Sherlock, he is like 80 years old.

Were you in the American military?

And if so, are you ok with the fact that the RNC data that Trump was given on us American citizens was handed over to the Russian military to help them attack us?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> your not man enough to wear the pants. your the little bitch that makes the pants. so you have yourself a nice day and go make those pants.





reeper2013 said:


> you sir don't deserve a reply because no one was talking to you. but since you asked im not for trump or biden. have a nice life


and the motherfucker still doesn't answer...i think we may have one of the actual trump boys here...no one else can answer a question 20 times without ever answering the question...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 13, 2021)

LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


HOLY FUCK DUDE YOU SHOWED HIM


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


can you not try a little harder? i don't like lazy people, even hateful ignorant trolls need to put in a little effort


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 13, 2021)

reeper2013 said:


> you wouldn't make it through boot camp let alone 22 years in the service. so go back to your free life that i helped provide you with


After witnessing your reaction here, i find it hard to believe you survived basic training let alone 22 years or minutes... The latter the most likely


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 5027989


+rep POTD


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


Americans usually support the person that gets the job done no matter who they are.<shrug>


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> LET'S GO BRANDON!!!


Back to the 50’s? 
nah not gonna happen
tRUMP already failed at that


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Back to the 50’s?
> nah not gonna happen
> tRUMP already failed at that


He does deeply believe in the Golden Age of the 50s (and getting mentally abused by Daddy?)

From 1994








Trump in 1994: 'Putting a wife to work is a very dangerous thing' | CNN Politics


Donald Trump once said that "putting a wife to work is a very dangerous thing" in a recently resurfaced interview with ABC News from 1994.




www.cnn.com





From 2016








In Trump's America, Only Women Take Care of Babies


Donald Trump is so sexist, even his family leave plan is anti-woman




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5028278


Oh, c'mon! You can be more childish than that if you try harder


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Oh, c'mon! You can be more childish than that if you try harder


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow. Memes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

I hope they actually lock Trump up soon or at least legally prevent him from holding office as he will start campaigning soon and see if he has enough idiots to give himself a chance in 2024.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

Scary shit going down…………… https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/nov/14/trump-president-2024-election-coup-republicans


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> I hope they actually lock Trump up soon or at least legally prevent him from holding office as he will start campaigning soon and see if he has enough idiots to give himself a chance in 2024.




That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s. You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living.


If he runs again Biden will just crush him like the last time.



BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s.


Like it did under Trump's presidency when any county that he visited just happened to have a 200%+ increase in hate crimes, and Trump's instigated summer long protesting, peppered with white supremacists initiating rioting, that culminated with Trump's bullshit failed insurrection on January 6th?

There has been people getting punished, but I agree mostly they have not lately. But they are getting there.




BodegaBud said:


> You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


By getting duped into believing the shit you spam here, by whatever spam trolls like yourself are spreading the Republican lies to them wherever they happen to chat online.

There is only one party that is trying to legislate for 100% of the American citizens and that is the Democratic party. All the Republicans have at this point is placating to the richest in our country while stopping any other legislation that would help the rest as they gerrymander their way into relevance for the next decade.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If he runs again Biden will just crush him like the last time.
> 
> 
> Like it did under Trump's presidency when any county that he visited just happened to have a 200%+ increase in hate crimes, and Trump's instigated summer long protesting, peppered with white supremacists initiating rioting, that culminated with Trump's bullshit failed insurrection on January 6th?
> ...


Actually it will be bigger defeat no matter who runs against tRUMP

He has lost all media except the extreme right bubble
I’ll be surprised if he doesn’t lose the primary
Looks like I’ll be returning to the Republican Party just to vote against him
I’m not alone 
just facts no memes showing how I wish it was required


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5028298
> 
> View attachment 5028299


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5028278


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s. You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s. You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


Plan? ROFL ….. trumptard lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s. You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


is this fucking moron still running his trump sucker? you're a fucking pinhead...which qualifies you to be a republican political analyst.
the inflation Biden is working on is a direct result of trump policies, the high crime rate is a direct result of trump policies. 
Latino and black voters seem to be just fine, i haven't heard anything about a mass exodus of either, and especially not to the republican camp, where they know they're second class citizens, because the trump crowd are fine with the way the police are treating them...
schools aren't failing anyone, anywhere..some parents are ignorant fucktards who have no clue what they're talking about...most of them barely graduated high school, but that qualifies them to have a valid opinion about education?....morons helping morons be moronic...just because a minority screams so loud that you can't ignore them, does not mean they're anything but a loud minority...their votes are a drop in the bucket...moron


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along. Try to find any reason to keep him from running again and looking for any reason to impeach him. The GOP is going to take over next election because people are seeing that this woke utopia into a crime ridden cesspool with unaffordable costs of living. It’s actually good because people will get more desperate and crime will go up yet none of the crimson are being punished properly. Same thing happened in the 70’s. You will see a shift in demographic voting too. Latino and black voters are realizing they have been duped by the left. They will see the way the schools are failing and how their kids are growing up in a war zone and vote out the woke idiots. It’s already begun


Its actually because you nazis tried to do a fascist coup after President Joe Biden wiped you out

btw crime went up under trump nazi boy


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2021)

*Ex-press secretary says ‘paranoid’ Trump had ‘off the books’ meetings to keep details out of archives*

Stephanie Grisham has claimed that “paranoid” Donald Trump had several “off the books” meetings in the White House in order to keep details out of the National Archives.

Ms Grisham, who served as White House press secretary and chief of staff for First Lady Melania Trump during the Trump administration, told CNN that the then-president had “lots of” closed door meetings








Stephanie Grisham says Trump had ‘off the books’ meetings to keep info from archives


Stephanie Grisham claims former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was involved in planning some of these closed door meetings




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Ex-press secretary says ‘paranoid’ Trump had ‘off the books’ meetings to keep details out of archives*
> 
> Stephanie Grisham has claimed that “paranoid” Donald Trump had several “off the books” meetings in the White House in order to keep details out of the National Archives.
> 
> ...


just like he had 2 sets of books for the Trump Org. what we turn in to the IRS and what we scammed the IRS out of.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That was their plan all along.


I hope it becomes their plan, Biden said early on it wasnt. Let's hope he changes his mind. It should be the plan for the vast majority of Americans and people all over the world.

Can't be to hard just make it so that anyone convicted of stealing money from a Charity cannot run for public office. Job done.


----------



## althor (Nov 14, 2021)

Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Scary shit going down…………… https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/nov/14/trump-president-2024-election-coup-republicans


That's a scary read. America is headed down the Dictator path.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


Because he is cleaning something up after someone took a shit on it and left it to fester. You can't clean shit up and come out smelling like a rose.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


Like the infrastructure bill?

You should try to get out of your Fox News bubble


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


We must not be watching the news on the same planet. Things that have NOT happened in the present one’s tenure include a tax cut giveaway to the richest, or a pandemic policy built around denying that it was real. 
Tell me how these facts did not figure in your calculus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


Like what racist boy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


Americans disagree


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Americans disagree


So do some Canadians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Americans disagree


let's hear the racist out, maybe he is posting from afghanistan after joining the mujahideen to combat the taliban who trump negotiated with exclusively rather than the afghan government


----------



## RobCat (Nov 14, 2021)

althor said:


> Either way you shake it.. Trump was a fucking moron. Biden makes Trump look like a genius. That does not make Trump better than a moron, but my god Biden is the exact opposite of Midas. Everything that idiot touches is an unmitigated disaster.


And hes not even running the show. A list of journalists he should talk to. Give me a fucking break. Trumpleton could give a real stupid press conference but atleast he didnt have someone wagging his tail. Embarrassing. Pathetic. At this point if the republicans run anyone but Trump next election theyd win by a landslide. 40% of voters are independent swing voters and they have the final say on things when push comes to shove. No more celebrities or geriatric patients for me


----------



## RobCat (Nov 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Americans disagree


Well the working class agrees but youre "retired" supposedly.......


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> And hes not even running the show. A list of journalists he should talk to. Give me a fucking break. Trumpleton could give a real stupid press conference but atleast he didnt have someone wagging his tail. Embarrassing. Pathetic. At this point if the republicans run anyone but Trump next election theyd win by a landslide. 40% of voters are independent swing voters and they have the final say on things when push comes to shove. No more celebrities or geriatric patients for me


Sorry but those (cough) independents as you call them include a buttload of “RINO’s”
You are a fool if you think they will support the current GOP
The DEMOCRATIC party benefits from the rights my way or the highway defeatist attitude


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> And hes not even running the show. A list of journalists he should talk to. Give me a fucking break. Trumpleton could give a real stupid press conference but atleast he didnt have someone wagging his tail. Embarrassing. Pathetic. At this point if the republicans run anyone but Trump next election theyd win by a landslide. 40% of voters are independent swing voters and they have the final say on things when push comes to shove. No more celebrities or geriatric patients for me


No.


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 14, 2021)

If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Well the working class agrees but youre "retired" supposedly.......


Always working as they say


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


O T A Y


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> And hes not even running the show. A list of journalists he should talk to. Give me a fucking break. Trumpleton could give a real stupid press conference but atleast he didnt have someone wagging his tail. Embarrassing. Pathetic. At this point if the republicans run anyone but Trump next election theyd win by a landslide. 40% of voters are independent swing voters and they have the final say on things when push comes to shove. No more celebrities or geriatric patients for me


Because you say so after being told that by hate mongers spamming it to you?



Token Dankies said:


> If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


Have you actually watched an entire speech of Biden's or are you just going off of propaganda edited click bait that is designed to trick people into believing it?


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Have you actually watched an entire speech of Biden's or are you just going off of propaganda edited click bait that is designed to trick people into believing it?


I've done enough research on them to know that we are going straight down the shitter, capitalism is almost at its end. You can try to bullshit and pretend but our money is being burned of its value about 1% per month.

You don't have to agree, just save this post for the future when I end up right and you still support a useless fuck.

[ADDED] I will admit if I am wrong too in the coming years cause that's what a real man does, takes responsibility for their actions.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I've done enough research on them to know that we are going straight down the shitter, capitalism is almost at its end. You can try to bullshit and pretend but our money is being burned of its value about 1% per month.
> 
> You don't have to agree, just save this post for the future when I end up right and you still support a useless fuck.


lmao if your 'research' has told you that 'capitalism is almost dead', you have done a shit job of it.

Did your research tell you how last year this time the prices were artificially low due to the shit handling of the pandemic that Trump and the Republicans did? Do you know that the 1% you are talking about is from last years prices and not some measure of total value?

Because if not you really should not just rely on your internet degree.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I wish youd strive to be one of the kind gay guys, like Sean Hayes. Not the ones that show up at the bar on saturday night and ramble about all the crinkles in mens shirts


What night is drag night? Asking for a friend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I wish youd strive to be one of the kind gay guys, like Sean Hayes. Not the ones that show up at the bar on saturday night and ramble about all the crinkles in mens shirts


maybe you have bad taste in gay men


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I've done enough research on them to know that we are going straight down the shitter, capitalism is almost at its end. You can try to bullshit and pretend but our money is being burned of its value about 1% per month.
> 
> You don't have to agree, just save this post for the future when I end up right and you still support a useless fuck.


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


You got our whip ready?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


No.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Oh hey look, the nazi stormfront member is still here


Good to know where you came from.



Token Dankies said:


> KK


Forget a K?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Oh hey look, the nazi stormfront member is still here


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good to know where you came from.
> 
> 
> Forget a K?


Never been on there, I was just here when they exposed his ass. Was another nazi who called him out so I guess even nazis don't like each other. 

You need some vaginal wipes?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Never been on there, I was just here when they exposed his ass. Was another nazi who called him out so I guess even nazis don't like each other.


Exposed his ass as what? 

Are you sure that this is not just another example of you believing what nazi's told you to believe online?



Token Dankies said:


> You need some vaginal wipes?


No, but you seem really manly pretending like that is a good burn or whatever it is that you thought you were thinking that was a clever thing to say about.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> He won't deny it cause he knows its true, believe what you want to believe he doesn't need you to defend him. Fuckin pussy


Im not defending him, I am question your sources.

You are the one talking about your great research then when I asked a couple questioned you trolled back with your 'blah blah blah' nonsense.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


yeah, all the politicians get together every night and drink and sing song together, because they all really have the same goal, which is to divide the whole world...the only braindead retards around here think that all politicians are the same...they are not the same, they have different goals, and different means of trying to achieve those goals...republicans lie, cheat, and steal, trying to keep the country firmly in the 1950s, when women wore pearls and heels while they stayed home to raise the kids, and black people rode in the back of the bus...democrats seem to be trying to make a level playing ground for everyone, while supplying jobs that will help rebuild the country's tired old infrastructure, and they may not always tell the truth, but i'll trust any democrat before any republican, all day, every day...
it just amazes me that people actually believe that there is some secret cabal all politicians belong to, where they all get together and decide the fate of the world...it's not the fucking WWF, FFS....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Oh hey look, the nazi stormfront member is still here


you recognize him from the meetings?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Never been on there, I was just here when they exposed his ass. Was another nazi who called him out so I guess even nazis don't like each other.
> 
> You need some vaginal wipes?


why, is your cocksucker dripping?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> my sources are on this site you fuckin weasel use the search button.


i'm pretty sure that i'd rather use the ignore button...but not quite yet...it's like watching a giant spastic kid with tourettes try to act tough...not pleasant, but strange enough you want to get a good look first


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> my sources are on this site you fuckin weasel use the search button.


You have been here two minutes and you have sources? Do tell.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2021)

BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..



Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..
> 
> View attachment 5028927
> 
> Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


please, be specific...what larger shortcomings are you referring to? his handling of the Afghanistan withdrawal, that was started by trump? his handling of the economy, that was fucked by trump? his handling of the pandemic? the pandemic that was ignored then completely mismanaged by trump?
his handling of the recession that was started by trump?....people are fucking idiots, and in a year that graph will be meaningless, after people start to go back to work out of necessity, and don't have the time to listen to the trash propaganda being pumped out by oan, newsmax and fox....they'll be too busy bitching about their jobs and eating wings to give a fuck about politics again


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..
> 
> View attachment 5028927
> 
> Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


Two Conservative, incontinent and out of touch rich old white dudes.
Amazing really that there the type that America wants in the job.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> please, be specific...what larger shortcomings are you referring to? his handling of the Afghanistan withdrawal, that was started by trump? his handling of the economy, that was fucked by trump? his handling of the pandemic? the pandemic that was ignored then completely mismanaged by trump?
> his handling of the recession that was started by trump?....people are fucking idiots, and in a year that graph will be meaningless, after people start to go back to work out of necessity, and don't have the time to listen to the trash propaganda being pumped out by oan, newsmax and fox....they'll be too busy bitching about their jobs and eating wings to give a fuck about politics again


I'm not sure what you're on about, except that you seem to think that you have everyone's positions all figured out. I'm not sure how to answer your question exactly, but I'm willing to tell you that I voted for Biden and I never stopped working during the pandemic. I find him to be generally disingenuous, completely out of touch with reality, and a puppeteer's useful tool. Just because he's "better than Trump" doesn't make him any good. Dude sucks, and the polls show it pretty clearly. He said he was a unifier who could "reach across the isles", but he's done the opposite by drawing hard lines and alienating anyone who's not on board 100% with his policies.

Doesn't look like Kamala to take over is looking like a good plan for Dems anyway. Don't be too surprised if the GOP wake up and get some young handsome flamboyant but conservative person of color to try to rebrand the GOP in 2024. If they are smart enough to do that, and find the right person for the job, the Dems won't have a chance next election unless they are able to find someone much better than Biden/Harris.









At 28 percent approval, say goodbye to Kamala Harris being Plan B to an aging Biden


At 28 percent approval, it’s hard to see how the VP ever takes the next step to the Oval Office.




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Two Conservative, incontinent and out of touch rich old white dudes.
> Amazing really that there the type that America wants in the job.


I know right? Indoctrination works magic though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2021)

I would of thought kamala Harris was a no brainer to run for the next election but she has to start getting on the front foot asap. Right now she is just irrelevant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure what you're on about, except that you seem to think that you have everyone's positions all figured out. I'm not sure how to answer your question exactly, but I'm willing to tell you that I voted for Biden and I never stopped working during the pandemic. I find him to be generally disingenuous, completely out of touch with reality, and a puppeteer's useful tool. Just because he's "better than Trump" doesn't make him any good. Dude sucks, and the polls show it pretty clearly. He said he was a unifier who could "reach across the isles", but he's done the opposite by drawing hard lines and alienating anyone who's not on board 100% with his policies.
> 
> Doesn't look like Kamala to take over is looking like a good plan for Dems anyway. Don't be too surprised if the GOP wake up and get some young handsome flamboyant but conservative person of color to try to rebrand the GOP in 2024. If they are smart enough to do that, and find the right person for the job, the Dems won't have a chance next election unless they are able to find someone much better than Biden/Harris.
> 
> ...


who is this puppeteer? i've yet to see anyone with their hand up his ass...
seems like he's fairly in touch with reality, he at least knows that the infrastructure of the country is failing, and he did something to fix it, instead of saying he was going to, then giving his rich friends a tax break that greatly contributed to the 7.8 TRILLION he raised the national debt...
there are other people who could do the job better, but he was what we had, and i think hes doing a much better job than people give him credit for...and all the depends jokes and fart jokes don't fucking help...people say they're patriots, then they make fun of the president of the United States...they say fuck Joe Biden...that's saying fuck the president of the United States...when i was a kid that would get you punched in the fucking mouth...and it still might


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who is this puppeteer? i've yet to see anyone with their hand up his ass...
> seems like he's fairly in touch with reality, he at least knows that the infrastructure of the country is failing, and he did something to fix it, instead of saying he was going to, then giving his rich friends a tax break that greatly contributed to the 7.8 TRILLION he raised the national debt...
> there are other people who could do the job better, but he was what we had, and i think hes doing a much better job than people give him credit for...and all the depends jokes and fart jokes don't fucking help...people say they're patriots, then they make fun of the president of the United States...they say fuck Joe Biden...that's saying fuck the president of the United States...when i was a kid that would get you punched in the fucking mouth...and it still might


I don't recall anyone on the left caring when we were all saying "Fuck Trump" just a couple of years ago. But you say it's bad now? Uh, ok.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

Fuck President Trump. Fuck President Bush snr. Fuck President Bush jnr.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..
> 
> View attachment 5028927
> 
> Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


Peej:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..
> 
> View attachment 5028927
> 
> Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


Joe Biden farted, you say!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Joe Biden farted, you say!


No joke.

Now if he pulled out a 'hey watch this' and started a song while doing the side lean like my grandpa used to do I would be a bit more worried about it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't recall anyone on the left caring when we were all saying "Fuck Trump" just a couple of years ago. But you say it's bad now? Uh, ok.


We as a nation are saying it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No joke.
> 
> Now if he pulled out a 'hey watch this' and started a song while doing the side lean like my grandpa used to do I would be a bit more worried about it.


I heard the duchess pulled Joe’s finger. What did she think was going to happen?


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> You have been here two minutes and you have sources? Do tell.


 I don't entertain fools anymore, the search function works for a reason. If you wanna know you can find it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I don't entertain fools anymore, the search function works for a reason. If you wanna know you can find it.


Typical troll move


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't recall anyone on the left caring when we were all saying "Fuck Trump" just a couple of years ago. But you say it's bad now? Uh, ok.


Biden is a reasonable, responsible adult...trump is a moronic con man whose sole talents are taking advantage of those stupider than him, and taking advantage of every loophole and poorly written law in existence to line his own pockets...everyone on the planet with more than an I.Q. of 50 should have been outraged and demanded his instant removal from office...he is a chronic liar, a mysoginist, a racist, an isolationist, a thief, and a seditious traitor....to equate the two men in any way is an insult to Biden AND the United States...so at the very high risk of you labelling me a hypocrite....FUCK TRUMP...who should have never been allowed to step foot in D.C. let alone the White House.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden is a reasonable, responsible adult...trump is a moronic con man whose sole talents are taking advantage of those stupider than him, and taking advantage of every loophole and poorly written law in existence to line his own pockets...everyone on the planet with more than an I.Q. of 50 should have been outraged and demanded his instant removal from office...he is a chronic liar, a mysoginist, a racist, an isolationist, a thief, and a seditious traitor....to equate the two men in any way is an insult to Biden AND the United States...so at the very high risk of you labelling me a hypocrite....FUCK TRUMP...who should have never been allowed to step foot in D.C. let alone the White House.


Exactly. The trolls pretending that we need some kind of savior instead of a smart, competent, well intentioned, person to make sure that the work of the nation gets done and the best people are nominated into the roles in the government that get the heavy lifting done, is just more bullshit propaganda trying to help the insurrectionist Republicans in 2022 and beyond.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

you may notice that even though i didn't like most of their policies, i don't say FUCK YOU to other republican presidents...Nixon, Ford, Reagan, both Bushes did a lot of stuff i don't like, but they don't deserve FUCK YOU....trump does...
Biden does not....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you may notice that even though i didn't like most of their policies, i don't say FUCK YOU to other republican presidents...Nixon, Ford, Reagan, both Bushes did a lot of stuff i don't like, but they don't deserve FUCK YOU....trump does...
> Biden does not....


Reagan does. He started the trend, closing mental health facilities, blaming fictitious welfare queens (there’s the racism and sexism in one!) and introducing voodoo economics. He laid the cornerstones, that man just applied the absurd façade. America has been “left holding his bag” 40 years, 55 if you’re Californian.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Reagan does. He started the trend, closing mental health facilities and introducing voodoo economics. He laid the cornerstones, that man just applied the absurd façade. America has been “left holding his bag” 40 years, 55 if you’re Californian.


Reagan was an asshole, but he didn't try to install himself as dictator for life by telling huge lies and fomenting insurrection...he didn't lie EVERY time he opened his mouth...he helped Gorbachev begin the process of reforming Russia, where trump licked putin's ass...
so yeah, i don't like Reagan, but FUCK HIM?...not quite


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you may notice that even though i didn't like most of their policies, i don't say FUCK YOU to other republican presidents...Nixon, Ford, Reagan, both Bushes did a lot of stuff i don't like, but they don't deserve FUCK YOU....trump does...
> Biden does not....


Agreed.

I dont agree with their crashing the economy, but those Republican POTUS' never had to question their dedication to our nation's democracy. 



CatHedral said:


> Reagan does. He started the trend, closing mental health facilities, blaming fictitious welfare queens (there’s the racism and sexism in one!) and introducing voodoo economics. He laid the cornerstones, that man just applied the absurd façade. America has been “left holding his bag” 40 years, 55 if you’re Californian.


They all helped to give us the current Republican shit show. But they were nothing close to what is going on today.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 15, 2021)

[QUOTE="Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden is a reasonable, responsible adult...trump is a moronic con man whose sole talents are taking advantage of those stupider than him, and taking advantage of every loophole and poorly written law in existence to line his own pockets...everyone on the planet with more than an I.Q. of 50 should have been outraged and demanded his instant removal from office...he is a chronic liar, a mysoginist, a racist, an isolationist, a thief, and a seditious traitor....to equate the two men in any way is an insult to Biden AND the United States...so at the very high risk of you labelling me a hypocrite....FUCK TRUMP...who should have never been allowed to step foot in D.C. let alone the White House.


I don't need to label you, as you've done it to yourself already quite splendidly. Congrats on that.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't need to label you, as you've done it to yourself already quite splendidly. Congrats on that.


What label is that?


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't know of anyone truly excited about Biden, we just had to put an end to the trailer trash narcissist. Everyone knew we weren't getting total awesomeness, but repeatedly pointing it out that he's not total awesomeness reminds me of those complaining that they still got Covid after getting vaccinated; you have to play make believe in order to make a counter-point to one that doesn't exist. It's pretty popular in the republican playbook right now, to counter nonexistent points.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I don't entertain fools anymore, the search function works for a reason. If you wanna know you can find it.


Its OK i don't mind entertaining you.

So no sources then.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know of anyone truly excited about Biden, we just had to put an end to the trailer trash narcissist. Everyone knew we weren't getting total awesomeness, but repeatedly pointing it out that he's not total awesomeness reminds me of those complaining that they still got Covid after getting vaccinated; you have to play make believe in order to make a counter-point to one that doesn't exist. It's pretty popular in the republican playbook right now, to counter nonexistent points.


I agree. I am very happy that Biden was nominated as the Democratic presidential candidate, but I am not truly 'excited'. 

I am over being 'excited' about candidates. I am more in a state of determination, and that doesn't require the need of the next cult movement to do the right thing and show up and vote for the most competent and least dangerous option to our nation and it's democracy. 

The trolling runs on being able to get the major mood swings to rock the boat. Biden is pure middle of the road non-corrupt politician with a extra long record in public office to know what you are getting. Proven competence and stability > excitement and trollability.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't need to label you, as you've done it to yourself already quite splendidly. Congrats on that.


thanks, that means so much, coming from someone like you


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> BIden is really starting to hit some all time lows in the polls..
> 
> View attachment 5028927
> 
> Perhaps if he stopped farting in front of dignitaries and falling asleep while at work, his numbers wouldn't be quite so abysmal, but the truth is he has bigger shortcomings that that. Is he better than Trump? Yes. Is that saying much? Not at all. It's atrocious that with all the amazing minds that we have in this country, that somehow our pick was between two incontinent and out of touch old rich white dudes.


tell mommy to change your diaper piss-baby


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> capitalism is almost at its end.


Of all the things one could choose to say, you picked the stupidest


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Of all the things one could choose to say, you picked the stupidest


it's sad, but true. capitalism is in place, and it's a truly monumental undertaking to replace a economic system that ALL businesses use and are invested in maintaining. the only real way to do that is long term change, in increments. if you try to change too much at once, you'll hit a huge wall of resistance. you would need to have a social renaissance the like of which has never been seen to scrap capitalism and install something like....and there's another problem...what would you replace it with? communism and socialism are both doomed to failure, as they rely on people actually wanting to follow rules. whatever replaces capitalism will be something that's evolved and grown out of it, there's no just "replacing " it


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I've done enough research on them to know that we are going straight down the shitter, capitalism is almost at its end. You can try to bullshit and pretend but our money is being burned of its value about 1% per month.
> 
> You don't have to agree, just save this post for the future when I end up right and you still support a useless fuck.
> 
> [ADDED] I will admit if I am wrong too in the coming years cause that's what a real man does, takes responsibility for their actions.


Yep, capitalism is doomed. We found a better system.

What is it?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> If you are for Trump you are a retard, if you are for Biden you are a retard. The only ones with a brain around here can see they both are there to divide everyone further. Bunch of braindead fucks in the world but i'll take it as it comes.


What new world order are you promoting?

Also you are naïve but I've said similar to a former sock of yours, haven't I?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

it's hard to hide the smell of sulfur/evil.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know of anyone truly excited about Biden, we just had to put an end to the trailer trash narcissist. Everyone knew we weren't getting total awesomeness, but repeatedly pointing it out that he's not total awesomeness reminds me of those complaining that they still got Covid after getting vaccinated; you have to play make believe in order to make a counter-point to one that doesn't exist. It's pretty popular in the republican playbook right now, to counter nonexistent points.


i couldn't agree with you more but polls are not shows; i don't like them because i don't know what the sample is. landline people?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

Biden Infrastructure Bill Signing- Delivered!



and Trumps destroyed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5030709


THANKS BRANDON


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Biden Infrastructure Bill Signing- Delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5030675
> 
> and Trumps destroyed.


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER TO BIBLE BELT PUKAGE!!!

but they don't 'liiiiiiiiiiike' him; i'm going to say we're circa 6th grade about now.

personally, i like Sanders but *we have a President doing the job ..so, what's not to like*?


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 18, 2021)

I think the reason for Joe's falling approval numbers is due to the two Blue DOg Senators holding up the Progressive/Centrist agenda and the fact that Joe isn't calling them out and pushing the Senate to strip them of any 'leadership' roles.
LBJ would have been kicking their asses all day everyday until they got with the program.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 18, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I think the reason for Joe's falling approval numbers is due to the two Blue DOg Senators holding up the Progressive/Centrist agenda and the fact that Joe isn't calling them out and pushing the Senate to strip them of any 'leadership' roles.
> LBJ would have been kicking their asses all day everyday until they got with the program.


LBJ was fortunate to have come before Reagan. That administration marks the departure of the GOP from consensus politics.
Now, with such sharp and even division along party lines, two blue dogs have extraordinary power to aim the other party square at their own. And no mention of a recall for either. They probably don’t go to French restaurants much.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 18, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I think the reason for Joe's falling approval numbers is due to the two Blue DOg Senators holding up the Progressive/Centrist agenda and the fact that Joe isn't calling them out and pushing the Senate to strip them of any 'leadership' roles.
> LBJ would have been kicking their asses all day everyday until they got with the program.


LBJ also had at least 10 more Democratic senators. Biden's job is a lot more difficult.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> LBJ also had at least 10 more Democratic senators. Biden's job is a lot more difficult.


I don’t know if I agree Biden’s job was a lot more difficult. LBJ also had Dixiecrats to contend with (one could argue he was one himself), which made the passing of civil rights legislation extremely difficult.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know if I agree Biden’s job was a lot more difficult. LBJ also had Dixiecrats to contend with (one could argue he was one himself), which made the passing of civil rights legislation extremely difficult.


yeah, but he didn't have sinema, manchin, greene, gaetz,......to deal with, either


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but he didn't have sinema, manchin, greene, gaetz,......to deal with, either


Can we agree they both had a difficult job passing legislation with quasi Democrats on their side?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can we agree they both had a difficult job passing legislation with quasi Democrats on their side?


Id still rather be in LBJ with super majorities and low hanging fruit of allowing people to be part of society over where we are at today with the insurrectionist Republicans and their foreign dictator fuckery against our citizens online.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id still rather be in LBJ with super majorities and low hanging fruit of allowing people to be part of society over where we are at today with the insurrectionist Republicans and their foreign dictator fuckery against our citizens online.


It’s a different world today, for sure. LBJ also had the advantage of working with a Republican Party that had an interest in responsible governance.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id still rather be in LBJ with super majorities and low hanging fruit of allowing people to be part of society over where we are at today with the insurrectionist Republicans and their foreign dictator fuckery against our citizens online.


Bing. It’s apples/oranges.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can we agree they both had a difficult job passing legislation with quasi Democrats on their side?


no...i'm feeling contrary today, time to ride my horse backwards and take a dust bath


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can we agree they both had a difficult job passing legislation with quasi Democrats on their side?


every president has faced challenges, but the closer you get to the present, the more ridiculous the challenges become.
Hoover never had anyone claiming he was born in Kenya...Washington never had anyone say that he served a worldwide council that ate babies....
even Buchanan, at least in the top three for the worst president ever, never had to put up with a U.S. senator making a movie (or maybe a kinetoscope, considering the time frame) of them killing him, and then trying to play it off as "just a cartoon"...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I think the reason for Joe's falling approval numbers is due to the two Blue DOg Senators holding up the Progressive/Centrist agenda and the fact that Joe isn't calling them out and pushing the Senate to strip them of any 'leadership' roles.
> LBJ would have been kicking their asses all day everyday until they got with the program.


and they're trying to pin it on the Progs who have been remarkably patient under the circumstances..i mean did you ever think you'd see Debbie Dingall go at it with MTG on the steps of the Capitol?

i'd like to take this moment to remind the others reading that the* holdout from the Progs is THE BIDEN AGENDA and what he ran on.*

what you run on is what you promised us, President Biden..don't YOU forget that either..Manchin's jig is up- his constituents woke up and they know what he's doing..Sinema? what a laugh..she should go back to wedding planning or whatever she was doing..don't forget her lollipop.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> LBJ was fortunate to have come before Reagan. That administration marks the departure of the GOP from consensus politics.
> Now, with such sharp and even division along party lines, *two blue dogs have extraordinary power to aim the other p*arty square at their own. And no mention of a recall for either. They probably don’t go to French restaurants much.


sadly another Framers Fail..we had the 25th but who would ever anticipate that those around the President would be in on it too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and they're trying to pin it on the Progs who have been remarkably patient under the circumstances..i mean did you ever think you'd see Debbie Dingall go at it with MTG on the steps of the Capitol?
> 
> i'd like to take this moment to remind the others reading that the* holdout from the Progs is THE BIDEN AGENDA and what he ran on.*
> 
> what you run on is what you promised us, President Biden..don't YOU forget that either..Manchin's jig is up- his constituents woke up and they know what he's doing..Sinema? what a laugh..she should go back to wedding planning or whatever she was doing..don't forget her lollipop.


don't make the mistake of thinking sinema is stupid. she's a smart cookie, i just question her ethics, or total lack there of....i do not think she does a damn thing out of ignorance, i think she has a plan, unfortunately, her plan doesn't involve the welfare of the country or her constituents, it involves the welfare of sinema....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s a different world today, for sure. LBJ also had the advantage of working with a Republican Party that had an interest in responsible governance.


technology revolution has really changed us much more than the industrial revolution changed those in the late 1800s..with industrial you could keep gas lamps or go to electric but you're not changing anything other than a different way to light your home.

technology needs no explanation..it's more than just a different world; it feels like a different dimension these days.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every president has faced challenges, but the closer you get to the present, the more ridiculous the challenges become.
> Hoover never had anyone claiming he was born in Kenya...Washington never had anyone say that he served a worldwide council that ate babies....
> even Buchanan, at least in the top three for the worst president ever, never had to put up with a U.S. senator making a movie (or maybe a kinetoscope, considering the time frame) of them killing him, and then trying to play it off as "just a cartoon"...


I don't think there was ever a time that people didn't mock the prez. What's significant is how much a few of the recent ones deserved it. 

a cartoon of 1880, presidential candidates.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't make the mistake of thinking sinema is stupid. she's a smart cookie, i just question her ethics, or total lack there of....i do not think she does a damn thing out of ignorance, i think she has a plan, unfortunately, her plan doesn't involve the welfare of the country or her constituents, it involves the welfare of sinema....


constituents are catching on because this debate has been highlighted- no primary necessary..if corporations are people then they get one vote right along with us..let her suck their cock..i remember one who did..always in the news..where is she now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> constituents are catching on because this debate has been highlighted- no primary necessary..if corporations are people then they get one vote right along with us..let her suck their cock..i remember one who did..always in the news..where is she now?
> 
> View attachment 5031208


Making Sarah Palin look good


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...i'm feeling contrary today, time to ride my horse backwards and take a dust bath


can i come?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Making Sarah Palin look good


good times, good times


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> can i come?


no


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 18, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah withdrawing us from afganistan was so war mungery


Who brokered that commitment...........


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Who brokered that commitment...........


trump...but Biden oddly stuck to trumps ridiculously bad plan...i'm having trouble seeing the the underlying wisdom of any of that situation.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5031228


Politics changes like the weather


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2021)

That's true. The first half of this year, his poll numbers were quite favorable. Then around July or August his support took a sharp nosedive. Interesting enough that's also when he took on an authoritarian demeanor.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm pretty sure a very high bar was set for being "bad" ( a f'ing understatement) during the apocalypse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5031228


https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/biden-approval-rating/

scroll down to where they show his popularity against single presidents...Biden is only ahead of two at this point, Gerald Ford, and trump.... 
for someone as saddled down with magats as Biden is, i think he's doing pretty well. the government under reported jobs for three months in a row, and the shipping back up in major ports is already down over 60%, and catching up. as soon as that sinks in and everyone has turkey for thanksgiving, and enough money to buy presents for christmas, the polls will turn around....but Biden is STILL beating trumps ass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

it's also interesting to note that the only two recent presidents to stay at a positive rating for their whole administrations were Kennedy and Ike, all the rest had plenty of time on the negative side


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

and that all of the rest had lower lows than Biden has had so far, except Kennedy, Ike, and Nixon....¿.....Nixon?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Politics changes like the weather


more like the news cycle- everything has been politicized courtesy of maga.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump...but Biden oddly stuck to trumps ridiculously bad plan...i'm having trouble seeing the the underlying wisdom of any of that situation.


as i understand it to be, the deal was made and there was no changing it..there was only so much time the roads would be secure and the new leaders were coming in- ready or not and no guarantee of access to airport.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's true. The first half of this year, his poll numbers were quite favorable. Then around July or August his support took a sharp nosedive. Interesting enough that's also when he took on an authoritarian demeanor.





PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5031228












Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/biden-approval-rating/
> 
> scroll down to where they show his popularity against single presidents...Biden is only ahead of two at this point, Gerald Ford, and trump....
> for someone as saddled down with magats as Biden is, i think he's doing pretty well. the government under reported jobs for three months in a row, and the shipping back up in major ports is already down over 60%, and catching up. as soon as that sinks in and everyone has turkey for thanksgiving, and enough money to buy presents for christmas, the polls will turn around....but Biden is STILL beating trumps ass


It is interesting that Peej is all excited in the months that those upward job revisions really started making a big difference in the narrative.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump...but Biden oddly stuck to trumps ridiculously bad plan...i'm having trouble seeing the the underlying wisdom of any of that situation.


I certainly understand......a very slippery slope......I think we lack a lot of info.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> as i understand it to be, the deal was made and there was no changing it..there was only so much time the roads would be secure and the new leaders were coming in- ready or not and no guarantee of access to airport.


there was always changing it, if we had brought back a significant number of troops, what would they have done? gotten pissed and blown a couple of things up...? that's what they do anyway....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5031228


pat yourself on the back for dragging out the pandemic you disease-ridden scumbag!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's true. The first half of this year, his poll numbers were quite favorable. Then around July or August his support took a sharp nosedive. Interesting enough that's also when he took on an authoritarian demeanor.


no that was when you right wing scumbags killed yourselves into dropping his poll numbers by firing up the pandemic again. hope the dead bodies were worth it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5031440


are you still fucking here? how many times do you want to be wrong in one day?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you still fucking here? how many times do you want to be wrong in one day?


Which part of the meme was wrong? Seemed pretty accurate to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Which part of the meme was wrong? Seemed pretty accurate to me.


i feel united.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2021)

Biden is so bad I sleep better


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there was always changing it, if we had brought back a significant number of troops, what would they have done? gotten pissed and blown a couple of things up...? that's what they do anyway....


And surrender twice?

Isis will be in charge of Afghanistan by this time next year.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there was always changing it, if we had brought back a significant number of troops, what would they have done? gotten pissed and blown a couple of things up...? that's what they do anyway....


one bandied about thought process would be 2500 troops for the airport; sadly would be quickly overrun without re-enforcements then we're right back to 20 one year wars.

Trump stinks like sulfur for a reason..the closer he gets to his Demon reclaiming his soul the more he will smell.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Which part of the meme was wrong? Seemed pretty accurate to me.


Memes 
Propaganda for the cult


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> capitalism makes wealthy people wealthier, while working class people slowly fall behind inflation...
> capitalism provides tax shelters to the rich, who already pay little to no taxes...
> capitalism promotes pollution on a massive world wide level...
> capitalism promotes unsustainable farming practices, strip logging, strip mining, ocean dumping...
> ...


Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.

This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.
> 
> This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


We know you’re 58 and living in your mom’s basement.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.
> 
> This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


sure, you got to retire at 40, but what about the millions of people it fucks over? "well fuck them, i got mine...."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure, you got to retire at 40, but what about the millions of people it fucks over? "well fuck them, i got mine...."


He’s a 58 year old virgin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.
> 
> This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


not everyone has what it takes to start a business of their own, and those that do have what it takes, better be fucking glad everyone can't do it, or you wouldn't have anyone to hire at your business...and you would also have competition coming out of the woodwork for every job you bid on...some people are business owners, and some people are employs...you NEED both, and capitalism is shitting on the employs, who are starting to get fucking tired of it.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure, you got to retire at 40, but what about the millions of people it fucks over? "well fuck them, i got mine...."


It's not capitalism holding people down.
I personally know dozens of people like me that grew up in poverty, started from less than zero, and now support thenselves and their family.

The biggest problem I've seen recently is people thinking they can conform their way to success. "You have to go to college and get $100,000 in debt to start your life" is a huge lie. How can someone not "adult" enough to buy beer sign away hundreds of thousands in debt?

Another huge issue holding people down is the criminal justice system. By removing a large amount of fathers they put it on black women to be the black family unit. She must provide, protect, teach, etc..


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.
> 
> This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


So basically congrats on getting lucky and not having a larger business bankrupt you and then steal your shit before someone bought it out from under you I am guessing.



Hiddengems said:


> It's not capitalism holding people down.
> I personally know dozens of people like me that grew up in poverty, started from less than zero, and now support thenselves and their family.


Is this more bullshit that you are making up, or are you hearing it from far right propagandists (even ones cat fishing as 'left')? 

Notice nobody has said that there should not be capitalism in this thread (that I have seen, feel free to prove me wrong) that is not snow flaking about their pretending someone is against it.



Hiddengems said:


> The biggest problem I've seen recently is people thinking they can conform their way to success. "You have to go to college and get $100,000 in debt to start your life" is a huge lie. How can someone not "adult" enough to buy beer sign away hundreds of thousands in debt?
> 
> Another huge issue holding people down is the criminal justice system. By removing a large amount of fathers they put it on black women to be the black family unit. She must provide, protect, teach, etc..


Look at you pretending like the only way to get a really good college degree is to have $100k in debt. It is not.

Go to a community college get all your prereqs done for a few grand (would be free is Biden had his way). Transfer to a University and get a math degree (or any STEM) in a couple years and get your grad school paid for.

And just like that you are able to make bank and not have a house payment sized student loan.


----------



## mooray (Nov 19, 2021)

Classic republican narcissism. I did this, I did that, I, I, I, therefore it should be the same for everyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

how can we as a country allow the cost of education to get so out of hand that it causes the average student to build a debt of $30,000 before they get a job? Student in Germany and Sweden get a college education for free, and in Denmark, they actually receive a stipend of about $1,000 a month while attending school. Japan has an average tuition of $4,700, compared to America's $20,000. the result is that Japan has the second best educated population in the world, with over 50% having graduated college. 
well, this happens because we've allowed the educational system to become privatized, and become for profit institutions, where the athletics departments receive priority because they make money. In other words, they have been "Capitalized".
as far as "removing a large amount of fathers"...they do that...a lot of it happens because of things like people being placed in positions they have no expertise at, because of nepotism, or cronyism. those people then make incompetent decisions over and over again. they hire their friends and relatives, expanding the pool of incompetence. those people hire their friends and relatives...how many of those friends and relatives are racists and white supremacists, do you suppose? how many are mentally unstable people placed into positions they never should have been placed in?
then there are laws on the books in almost every city in the country that prohibit blacks and or latinos from owning property in certain areas, forcing minorities to live in poorly developed areas, with bad access to school, healthcare, public transportation...who do you think got those laws passed? who do you think started hiring their idiot nephews and nieces? the rich people who run those towns...who were, just coincidentally, capitalist...who want things to stay the way they are, and have the money to make it happen


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

School can be pretty cheap if you do it right. 

Man...the weeds good today. So I have pretty socialist views, really think anarcho-collectivism is the ideal way for the world to work (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collectivist_anarchism) but I'll be damned if I don't also recognize that is a fantasy, and you should get out there and kick some ass in capitalism. Poverty is slavery, the people I want to make my views work will flourish under any system.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how can we as a country allow the cost of education to get so out of hand that it causes the average student to build a debt of $30,000 before they get a job? Student in Germany and Sweden get a college education for free, and in Denmark, they actually receive a stipend of about $1,000 a month while attending school. Japan has an average tuition of $4,700, compared to America's $20,000. the result is that Japan has the second best educated population in the world, with over 50% having graduated college.
> well, this happens because we've allowed the educational system to become privatized, and become for profit institutions, where the athletics departments receive priority because they make money. In other words, they have been "Capitalized".
> as far as "removing a large amount of fathers"...they do that...a lot of it happens because of things like people being placed in positions they have no expertise at, because of nepotism, or cronyism. those people then make incompetent decisions over and over again. they hire their friends and relatives, expanding the pool of incompetence. those people hire their friends and relatives...how many of those friends and relatives are racists and white supremacists, do you suppose? how many are mentally unstable people placed into positions they never should have been placed in?
> then there are laws on the books in almost every city in the country that prohibit blacks and or latinos from owning property in certain areas, forcing minorities to live in poorly developed areas, with bad access to school, healthcare, public transportation...who do you think got those laws passed? who do you think started hiring their idiot nephews and nieces? the rich people who run those towns...who were, just coincidentally, capitalist...who want things to stay the way they are, and have the money to make it happen


Easy, we let minorities and women to have equal access to it. White men had to do something to bottle neck that shit. It wasn't until then that you start seeing the costs of a degree skyrocket.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Classic republican narcissism. I did this, I did that, I, I, I, therefore it should be the same for everyone.


A succinct expression of social Darwinism. I win you lose


----------



## mooray (Nov 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> A succinct expression of social Darwinism. I win you lose


Zero sum morality!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Capitalism allowed my to retire at 40.
> 
> This is the secret. Don't work for a wage making someone else rich. Sacrifice a few years being dirt poor to get a business going.


no one is gonna take your unreliable word for any of this. prove even one little bit of this


----------



## mickyp1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


lmao makes sense.

Trump with no political power was able to overcome some nefarious 'deep state' plot to beat 'crooked' Hillary. But then got his ass handed to him when he had all the levers of power that come with being POTUS.

And all the actual voter fraud so far is Trump cultists voting for their dead wives/mom's and shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


You are required to post a pic of your victim card before posting the unfairness to your mango god 

Welcome back to RIU


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


Do you use chloroquine for a mouth wash ?
I thought so


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you use chloroquine for a mouth wash ?
> I thought so


I’m surprised that no enterprising Photoshopper has yet made a meme for Pepperidge Farm “Ivermectin Milano”.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


You are talking about Trump, right?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 21, 2021)

mickyp1 said:


> He is not liked because he stole that job through fraudulent means plus he is weird as hell


More people voting is fraudulent?
Imagine what chance a Republican party would have if everybody had to vote.
Imagine coupling mandatory voting with the removal of Electoral colleges.

Those two things would make America Great again.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2022)

Fuck me
What the fuck is wrong with the public
Biden: A brutal poll number for the president - CNNPolitics
Don't they see what the fuck is going on around him/us.
We're in a Pandemic/the Republicans hate Biden/love Putin, what's he supposed to do with those motherfuckers sticking sticks into his wheels while he tries to get ahead.
Then he doesn't even have full support of his fellow Dems.
Yea, I forgot inflation, gas prices, food increases, rent, college loans & every other fucking thing that's wrong in America is Biden's fault, right?
Jesus fucking Christ almighty, We're probably going to lose seats to those cockroaches.
I'm disgusted/feel like screaming/I think I will


----------



## mooray (Feb 26, 2022)

Bummer. Dems are likely to take a hit at the next couple of elections.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

mooray said:


> Bummer. Dems are likely to take a hit at the next couple of elections.


I expect the tide will turn as indictments and criminal referrals start to happen. The GOP has bargained with the devil, and it will not escape the payment portion of that deal. In ten years all of the folks with half a heart will be driven off, perhaps to a moderate-right party that is more Eisenhower than Reagan and the startling damage the Gipper did to us as a society. The remaining Repubs will be boiled down to its hard core of drug-addled pillow magnates, Klansmen, dominionists, and just plain head cases like Greene.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 26, 2022)

mooray said:


> Bummer. Dems are likely to take a hit at the next couple of elections.


A year in politics can be like ten in RL
Don't be so sure


----------



## mooray (Feb 26, 2022)

I sure hope you're both right. The last thing we need is someone like trump anywhere near politics, particularly when there are serious and complex issues at hand.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 26, 2022)

Yeah got to remember that Biden is a constant target by the right wing trolls (even ones cat fishing as left). 

In a actual election there will be a 'insert Republican here'. And anyone that can win a Republican primary is going to be one of the trolls that are going to have to stick with a 'owning the libs' narrative, which is very inspiring.

IMO a lot of Democrats are still only been able to unclench after 4 years of Trump's Dear Leader routine for 1 year, and it has been a hell of a year with nonstop Trump/Republican induced mess after another. And it has all been leading up to this war Putin was going to conduct that the Biden knew was coming since he got us out of Afghanastan without triggering us having to send in more troops (after Trump fucked our positioning there when he made a deal with the Taliban). 

Who needs a years long election like Trump and the Republicans forced us into with their constant sales pitching. Biden and the Democrats have been doing the work that the country needs to get us through the aftermath of the last 4 years, and the J6th commission seems to be timing their hearings perfectly to give a couple months of hardcore campaigning afterwards.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2022)

mooray said:


> Bummer. Dems are likely to take a hit at the next couple of elections.


These early polls only tell us what people are saying at the moment. Agree that the outlook was dismal for Democrats at the time the polls were taken.

I'm very curious how sentiment shifts now that there can be no denying the relationship between the GOP and Putin is tight and lovey dovey. Trump's "Pootie is a jeanius" speech for example. I don't know how well that will go over with his older supporters. He doesn't have very many young ones, either.

I've been creeped out by how they aren't even trying to hide it. If feels like they know they have already won and no longer have to keep their treasonous actions under wraps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've been creeped out by how they aren't even trying to hide it. If feels like they know they have already won and no longer have to keep their treasonous actions under wraps.


That's because they are idiots, this is yet another wedge issue in the GOP, fueled by Trump. The public wants Joe to go hard on Russia and he and the national security community are delighted to comply.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because they are idiots, this is yet another wedge issue in the GOP, fueled by Trump. The public wants Joe to go hard on Russia and he and the national security community are delighted to comply.


everyone wants him to go full bore on putin, but then where do you have to go? what do you have left to threaten with?..putin still has more men to throw at Ukraine, he still has a lot of hardware to expend, he still has nukes when it comes right down to it, which is the only reason NATO doesn't just stomp him a new asshole...
so you have to hit them hard, but not as hard as you can...as he elevates his repsonse, you elevate your sanctions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everyone wants him to go full bore on putin, but then where do you have to go? what do you have left to threaten with?..putin still has more men to throw at Ukraine, he still has a lot of hardware to expend, he still has nukes when it comes right down to it, which is the only reason NATO doesn't just stomp him a new asshole...
> so you have to hit them hard, but not as hard as you can...as he elevates his repsonse, you elevate your sanctions


They will make Vlad pay a price in blood, treasure and trouble in his empire, we might not be able to save the Ukraine, but we can crush Russia and eliminate a pain in the ass over the next few years. The people of Russia know what is coming and who is to blame, it will get simply awful for the average Russian, they live like shit now and it is gonna get really bad there. The oligarchs must be shitting bricks at the coming prospect of all their accumulated ill gotten gains in the west disappearing. I say take Vlad's money and give it to Ukrainian refugees and anybody else who wants to be a pain in the ass to Vlad!

Vlad kicked off cold war 2, not us, sew sow the wind and reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will make Vlad pay a price in blood, treasure and trouble in his empire, we might not be able to save the Ukraine, but we can crush Russia and eliminate a pain in the ass over the next few years. The people of Russia know what is coming and who is to blame, it will get simply awful for the average Russian, they live like shit now and it is gonna get really bad there. The oligarchs must be shitting bricks at the coming prospect of all their accumulated ill gotten gains in the west disappearing. I say take Vlad's money and give it to Ukrainian refugees and anybody else who wants to be a pain in the ass to Vlad!
> 
> Vlad kicked off cold war 2, not us, sew the wind and reap the whirlwind.


i agree...putin and the corrupt system in russia have to go. i have no animosity to russian citizens, even the ones who don't protest putin's poor decisions. the blame for this rests on putin's shoulders, and who ever has been advising him. going full bore on sanctions doesn't leave you anywhere to escalate, but it still leaves the option of offering to remove a few of them for good behavior.
i say this knowing that it will piss some people off, but i'd allow Ukraine to be occupied for a few years if thats whats necessary to cripple putin's ability to wage more war. i'm willing to pay more for gas for a couple of years to get that done. i'm willing to live with the karmic blood of the Ukranians who will die on my hands, if it guarantees that putin can never do that again, and neither can his successor. 
i also place a pretty high value on the lesson this will teach other would be dictators about the cost of dominion...
so yeah, full bore ahead with the sanctions, till they choke russia to death. hopefully, the survivors will crawl from the rubble and do better


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will make Vlad pay a price in blood, treasure and trouble in his empire, we might not be able to save the Ukraine, but we can crush Russia and eliminate a pain in the ass over the next few years. The people of Russia know what is coming and who is to blame, it will get simply awful for the average Russian, they live like shit now and it is gonna get really bad there. The oligarchs must be shitting bricks at the coming prospect of all their accumulated ill gotten gains in the west disappearing. I say take Vlad's money and give it to Ukrainian refugees and anybody else who wants to be a pain in the ass to Vlad!
> 
> Vlad kicked off cold war 2, not us, sew the wind and reap the whirlwind.


To the last, what stitchery? I thought the expression contained the word sow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To the last, what stitchery? I thought the expression contained the word sow.


Yer right, my bad! fify


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 26, 2022)

mooray said:


> Bummer. Dems are likely to take a hit at the next couple of elections.


I said that a couple of months ago and was called a qanon follower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i agree...putin and the corrupt system in russia have to go. i have no animosity to russian citizens, even the ones who don't protest putin's poor decisions. the blame for this rests on putin's shoulders, and who ever has been advising him. going full bore on sanctions doesn't leave you anywhere to escalate, but it still leaves the option of offering to remove a few of them for good behavior.
> i say this knowing that it will piss some people off, but i'd allow Ukraine to be occupied for a few years if thats whats necessary to cripple putin's ability to wage more war. i'm willing to pay more for gas for a couple of years to get that done. i'm willing to live with the karmic blood of the Ukranians who will die on my hands, if it guarantees that putin can never do that again, and neither can his successor.
> i also place a pretty high value on the lesson this will teach other would be dictators about the cost of dominion...
> so yeah, full bore ahead with the sanctions, till they choke russia to death. hopefully, the survivors will crawl from the rubble and do better


I can't help but think that Vlad was maneuvered into this position and this is a major fuck up on his part, He couldn't have fucked himself any better than if he sat down for a month and planned it! No way would America get these kind of sanctions of Russia without Vlad's help, this was like Hitler declaring war on America FFS, a major mistake. They might think they are prepared for sanctions, like he figured he was prepared for war in the Ukraine. He also screwed all his right wing fan club in the west, including the republicans, it's an echo of what happened to the first America first movement in 1941 when Hitler declared war on America!


----------



## mooray (Feb 26, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I said that a couple of months ago and was called a qanon follower.


My best guess is that folks didn't trust your motive for saying so. Normally I don't sweat polls too much, but I'll flat out admit that it comes from a place of fear and paranoia, due to current events and how scary the other options are.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I said that a couple of months ago and was called a qanon follower.


did something change to make it untrue?


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Absofuckinglutely - the simple answer to this thread title.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Absofuckinglutely - the simple answer to this thread title.


Not according to Americans


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Absofuckinglutely - the simple answer to this thread title.


yeah, he pulled our troops out of Afghanistan on trump's incredibly stupid schedule that trump agreed to while negotiating poorly with the taliban,
he added more jobs in one year than trump added in his whole fucked up administration, he's doing his best to refill important government posts trump either left open or filled with unqualified cronies, while having the republicans block as many as possible because..well, you know, they're republicunts...
the economy under his leadership is stronger than trump's ever was...he's accurately predicted what putin would do for months now...he passed a bill to rebuild the infrastructure that trump let crumble further into decay...
what a cocksucker, let's hang him, right next to pence....


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not according to Americans


Approval rating isjust 37%


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Approval rating isjust 37%


That is like asking “do you think America is headed in the wrong direction “?
Polls are easy to manipulate 
elections not so much


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Approval rating isjust 37%


polls go up and down, back and forth...like a cheap whore...


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, he pulled our troops out of Afghanistan on trump's incredibly stupid schedule that trump agreed to while negotiating poorly with the taliban,
> he added more jobs in one year than trump added in his whole fucked up administration, he's doing his best to refill important government posts trump either left open or filled with unqualified cronies, while having the republicans block as many as possible because..well, you know, they're republicunts...
> the economy under his leadership is stronger than trump's ever was...he's accurately predicted what putin would do for months now...he passed a bill to rebuild the infrastructure that trump let crumble further into decay...
> what a cocksucker, let's hang him, right next to pence....


You do realize that Biden was in charge when he pulled out of Afganistan. He could have extended that pull out date if he wanted to. Don't think otherwise. He knew exactly what he was doing when he left that equipment over there.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx-t9-2RFM0 

Its easy to "add jobs" to the economy when Democrat run states and cities killed jobs under Trump in the last year. It was part of their strategy to get Trump out of office. 

What you are failing to realize is that the infrastructure bill isn't really an infrastructure bill. Only 5% goes towards roads and bridges. He called it the infrastructure bill in an effort to sell it to the American people as a must pass bill. It was a lie. It was basically the green new deal in disguise,.

Whats your thoughts on why gas is so high?How about food prices? How about health and car insurance going up as well? How about him looking like an idiot on the national stage? Putin and Xi are going to do what they want. Not to mention we still have a crisis at the border with how many migrants they are letting sneak in and distribute to all areas of the country in the wee hours of the night.

I find it hard to believe that this is anything but intentional. My rationale for thinking the inflation is intentional is because its the only thing that makes sense. Higher prices means higher taxes. He wants to tax us to pay for what they already spent by selling us out to China over the last half century. 

So how exactly has he been good? Where hasn't he fucked up?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You do realize that Biden was in charge when he pulled out of Afganistan. He could have extended that pull out date if he wanted to. Don't think otherwise. He knew exactly what he was doing when he left that equipment over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which equipment? Are you talking about the stuff in our own hands that was destroyed or the stuff that was in the hands of the Afghani armed forces that largely got abandoned? Of course, if we stripped it from the Afghans, you would be here whining about how we abandoned the Afghans (like Trump did the Kurds).

The rest of your post is utter garbage. Higher inflation means higher taxes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You do realize that Biden was in charge when he pulled out of Afganistan. He could have extended that pull out date if he wanted to. Don't think otherwise. He knew exactly what he was doing when he left that equipment over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump made an agreement to be out of Afghanistan by the date we were out of Afghanistan, and the taliban made it very clear if we were one day late, they would cause trouble about it...trump set up the shitty deal and Biden kept his word for him, so we wouldn't have to send even more troops in to cover our delayed withdrawal.
i gotta go be grandpa today, i'll tell you why you're wrong about everything else when i get back to the house


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You do realize that Biden was in charge when he pulled out of Afganistan. He could have extended that pull out date if he wanted to. Don't think otherwise. He knew exactly what he was doing when he left that equipment over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You completely neglect the elephant in the room: every negative you mention was set up by the previous dolt as a deliberate obstruction. You’re blaming the wrong man, and that is dishonorable.


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Which equipment? Are you talking about the stuff in our own hands that was destroyed or the stuff that was in the hands of the Afghani armed forces that largely got abandoned? Of course, if we stripped it from the Afghans, you would be here whining about how we abandoned the Afghans (like Trump did the Kurds).
> 
> The rest of your post is utter garbage. Higher inflation means higher taxes?


Lol get off your high horse. LOL uncle or grandaddy can go sniff kids with Joe.

He was president and he was responsible. He could have destroyed them the moment that the Afgans didn't have control over those. There are always options. This is going to be a big problem in the future. Just watch.

Utter garbage you say? Thats because you can't argue your point.

Inflation = higher taxes for the government. its basic math how that works. The government doesn't produce anything. It takes when you make a sales transaction. So they take a %. If you paid $2 for something with a 9% sales tax then government is getting 18 cents off of that transaction. But lets say you are now paying $3 for that same item. The government is now getting 27 cents in revenue from that same item. So when you increase gas pries by more than 50% because of your policies you are essentially creating inflation. Because everything we get from a grocery store comes in on a truck. Plastic is also going up because it is a byproduct of oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Lol get off your high horse. LOL uncle or grandaddy can go sniff kids with Joe.
> 
> He was president and he was responsible. He could have destroyed them the moment that the Afgans didn't have control over those. There are always options. This is going to be a big problem in the future. Just watch.
> 
> ...


The kid-sniffing libel is associated with fourth-stage MAGAnoma. Prognosis is poor.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Lol get off your high horse. LOL uncle or grandaddy can go sniff kids with Joe.
> 
> He was president and he was responsible. He could have destroyed them the moment that the Afgans didn't have control over those. There are always options. This is going to be a big problem in the future. Just watch.
> 
> ...


Utter garbage.

Amazing that those state governments that collect sales tax managed to create worldwide inflation. Impressive.

And isn't inflation affecting the tax receipts making it a wash anyway?

My grandfather was against fighting the Nazis because it would cause meat, gas and pretty much everything else to go up in price. Oh, and also because he was a Nazi.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

88 messages in 10 years. 90% of them this week. Clearly another hack job. I've seen this all over the internet in the last year. _Someone _has gathered up tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of dead accounts, subjected them to a password dictionary and then zombified the dead accounts to add that extra "I'm a long time listener - first time caller, Rush" credibility.


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> 88 messages in 10 years. 90% of them this week. Clearly another hack job. I've seen this all over the internet in the last year. _Someone _has gathered up tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of dead accounts, subjected them to a password dictionary and then zombified the dead accounts to add that extra "I'm a long time listener - first time caller, Rush" credibility.



I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You’re starting to sound like those 13 Ukrainians on that island with the go fuck yourself.
> 
> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


We normal Americans just call them fellow Americans , comrade


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You’re starting to sound like those 13 Ukrainians on that island with the go fuck yourself.
> 
> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


Lol.

You suck.

Your arguments are basic and non-factual and so are you.

You are the same little bitch-boy that has gotten his ass kicked dozens of times.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You’re starting to sound like those 13 Ukrainians on that island with the go fuck yourself.
> 
> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


So in 1 year the ENTIRE world’s economies crashed? Wow you give Biden too much credit I think. The only thing Biden is behind trump on is federal indictments.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Utter garbage you say? Thats because you can't argue your point.
> 
> Inflation = higher taxes for the government. its basic math how that works. The government doesn't produce anything. It takes when you make a sales transaction. So they take a %. If you paid $2 for something with a 9% sales tax then government is getting 18 cents off of that transaction. But lets say you are now paying $3 for that same item. The government is now getting 27 cents in revenue from that same item. So when you increase gas pries by more than 50% because of your policies you are essentially creating inflation. Because everything we get from a grocery store comes in on a truck. Plastic is also going up because it is a byproduct of oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You’re starting to sound like those 13 Ukrainians on that island with the go fuck yourself.
> 
> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


Why piss off libs? We libs are the only line of defense between a free society and the MAGA disease. Value us for our service in protecting freedom from those who use the same word as a weapon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> So when you increase gas pries by more than 50% because of your policies you are essentially creating inflation.


Which policies are you talking about? Please brosplain it to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Which policies are you talking about? Please brosplain it to me.


He can’t. He (near certainly a he) has accepted whinny plop as gospel.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You do realize that Biden was in charge when he pulled out of Afganistan. He could have extended that pull out date if he wanted to. Don't think otherwise. He knew exactly what he was doing when he left that equipment over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol.
> 
> You suck.
> 
> ...


Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


Hey bro, I’m doing a project for economics class. Could you please explain which policies of Biden’s are causing world wide inflation?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


Can you link me to the fact facts?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey bro, I’m doing a project for economics class. Could you please explain which policies of Biden’s are causing world wide inflation?


Holy crap you still haven’t graduated. I must know your secret.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Holy crap you still haven’t graduated. I must know your secret.


I’d like to say it’s because I enjoy being a professional student but if I’m being honest, I’m kinda dumb.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d like to say it’s because I enjoy being a professional student but if I’m being honest, I’m kinda dumb.


I tried. I failed. 
By not failing, maybe. 
“Dammit i am not ready to adult”.
Outsmarted myself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I tried. I failed.
> By not failing, maybe.
> “Dammit i am not ready to adult”.


As I tell my soon to be 14 year old daughter, don’t rush growing up.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> As I tell my soon to be 14 year old daughter, don’t rush growing up.


That’s some wisdom right there.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Lol get off your high horse. LOL uncle or grandaddy can go sniff kids with Joe.
> 
> He was president and he was responsible. He could have destroyed them the moment that the Afgans didn't have control over those. There are always options. This is going to be a big problem in the future. Just watch.
> 
> ...


Here I’ll cover all this in terms you’ll totally understand 
FAKE NEWS


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Aside from the insults, none of you have successfully presented any evidence that Biden is doing anything good


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Aside from the insults, none of you have successfully presented any evidence that Biden is doing anything good


That is not easy when your premises are other.


----------



## GOT420 (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is not easy when your premises are other.


You’re right. There’s nothing in the world that would change my opinion on this guy. Does that mean I’m an avid trumper and qanon supporter? No. I can not be in favor of someone without being the other being true. I’m simply pointing out the current situation and the things I’ve seen this administration do that make me question why they haven’t gotten things under control. I don’t think there’s any lack of competence in them, so the only thing I assume is it’s intentional where we are. Psaki has mentioned several times that the American people will have to make sacrifices to hold up this administrations “values”. Those sacrifices include inflation, higher gas prices, eating less meat, etc etc


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> You’re right. There’s nothing in the world that would change my opinion on this guy. Does that mean I’m an avid trumper and qanon supporter?


Yes.


> No. I can not be in favor of someone without being the other being true. I’m simply pointing out the current situation and the things I’ve seen this administration do that make me question why they haven’t gotten things under control. I don’t think there’s any lack of competence in them, so the only thing I assume is it’s intentional where we are. Psaki has mentioned several times that the American people will have to make sacrifices to hold up this administrations “values”. Those sacrifices include inflation, higher gas prices, eating less meat, etc etc


Those sacrifices are the unavoidable tax we all need to pay in order to recover from the fever dreams of that man and his flying monkeys.


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Yes


Please, yes what?


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please, yes what?


Calm down karl. I was answering OP


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Calm down karl. I was answering OP


Understood. Now enumerate why.


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Understood. Now enumerate why.


Worst inflation in 40 years, crackhead son, owned by china etc etc. Do some research dude


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Worst inflation in 40 years, crackhead son, owned by china etc etc. Do some research dude


Inflation is the direct result of Agent Orange’s anti populist tactics. Thank you, please play again


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Inflation is the direct result of Agent Orange’s anti populist tactics. Thank you, please play again


Haha. Man, I've heard that one before. Blame the issues on the last dude. It doesn't hold water. Have you watched the dude? He has dementia for sure. I'd love to watch him draw a analog clock is all I'm saying. Is this how you get your kicks? Aurging about a dude you've never met online with strangers? You should smoke some and chill out


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


Fact. Trump fucked up the pandemic response leading to hundreds of thousands of deaths and long term economic damage. Fact, oil prices were insanely low because Saudi Arabia and Russia were dumping it on the market. Fact, crude oil prices were briefly negative meaning that there was no place to put it. Fact, Trump himself tried and failed to get them to stop because we could not produce at that price.

And, fact,, the best you cunts can come up with is oil prices are high and the entire world is experiencing inflation and blame it on Biden.

Fact, you suck at this.

Fact, I'm done with you. Time for you to switch accounts.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Haha. Man, I've heard that one before. Blame the issues on the last dude. It doesn't hold water. Have you watched the dude? He has dementia for sure. I'd love to watch him draw a analog clock is all I'm saying. Is this how you get your kicks? Aurging about a dude you've never met online with strangers? You should smoke some and chill out


It holds water so long as one does not rely on the right-wing liar press. Look it up because it is a thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Calm down karl. I was answering OP


Also, please explain how “Karl” is a bad thing.


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Also, please explain how “Karl” is a bad thing.


Its theft for one. You're quite the fella huh?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I'm an RN and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Worst inflation in 40 years, crackhead son, owned by china etc etc. Do some research dude


This happened in the last 11 months?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Its theft for one. You're quite the fella huh?


Is that anything like pizza for one? Set oven at 400 and smell the desperation?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Worst inflation in 40 years, crackhead son, owned by china etc etc. Do some research dude


https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MCRFPUS2&f=M


Not that it matters when you have been all in on buying the right wing propaganda, but when you did your 'research', did you somehow fuck it up so badly that you didn't see that oil production in America dropped during Trump's presidency? 

So how exactly is increased gas prices a result of Biden's policies? (hint: It isn't (unless you count not bending a knee to MBS and Putin so that they spend their nation's money to artificially deflate the prices))

Trump fucked us, Biden has been doing the work of getting people in place with the tools they need to help get our nation and it's economy through this latest Republican led economic collapse.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Aside from the insults, none of you have successfully presented any evidence that Biden is doing anything good


Here’s some evidence; His efforts were integral in the passing of the infrastructure bill.

Your turn. You claimed Biden’s policies are the cause of inflation. I asked you which of Biden’s policies are to blame and you couldn’t name one.

This isn’t chuckers paradise. If you want to be taken seriously around here you’re going to have to up your game.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Well it seems that the evening shift in Leningrad has ended.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5093263


You have a long history of innaccurately quoting people, Pedo-boy. Then you say "well I didn't make the meme."

Every now and then I am glad to read one of your simple and moronic posts.

Now get back to work and earn our tax money, slave. That deep-fryer won't clean itself.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You have a long history of innaccurately quoting people, Pedo-boy. Then you say "well I didn't make the meme."
> 
> Every now and then I am glad to read one of your simple and moronic posts.
> 
> Now get back to work and earn our tax money, slave. That deep-fryer won't clean itself.


Omg 
The duly elected President of the United States misspoke 
What a great day for anti democratic folks all 
Now I guess we should review all the shit tRUMP said wrong ? 
oh wait Brandon doesn’t need an entire fake news network to tell us what he meant
It must suck to be loyal to such a failure 
Let alone imply you are American 
Toss Rob the pedo a bone


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


if trump was still here, who would you be blaming for the inflation that would be twice as bad, because he had had so much longer to completely fuck the economy...he put us in a recession, and Biden already pulled us out of it, you numb nuts dumbass


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ..he put us in a recession,


Name a republican president that hasn’t


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


keep telling yourself that as you apply another bandaid to your bleeding rectum, comrade


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Not really. I speak my peace and you guys just keep bitching and screaming about how non factual anything I said was without saying anything factual yourself. So that doesn’t count as an ass kicking.


Here’s a fact republicans = recession


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> There’s nothing in the world that would change my opinion


enough said...a closed mind is a lost mind...and it appears you lost your mind a while ago


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Haha. Man, I've heard that one before. Blame the issues on the last dude. It doesn't hold water. Have you watched the dude? He has dementia for sure. I'd love to watch him draw a analog clock is all I'm saying. Is this how you get your kicks? Aurging about a dude you've never met online with strangers? You should smoke some and chill out


you should smoke less (crack) and stop trying to breath through a snorkel, because your head is so far up your ass...
a president's economy has lasting repercussions, through at least the first half of the next administration's term...Obama got the end of Clinton's great economy and ran with it, trump got a damn good economy and shit all over it, and called Obama's wave that he rode into the beach his own work, and he left Biden a pile of shit to deal with, and Biden has done a damn fine job of fixing trump's fucking idiot policies...
look this up, you won't believe me, but it's true...EVERY republican president in the last 100 years has led the country into recession...EVERY FUCKING ONE...including pumpkin head


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Name a republican president that’s hasn’t


Eisenhower


----------



## cawolves (Feb 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should smoke less (crack) and stop trying to breath through a snorkel, because your head is so far up your ass...
> a president's economy has lasting repercussions, through at least the first half of the next administration's term...Obama got the end of Clinton's great economy and ran with it, trump got a damn good economy and shit all over it, and called Obama's wave that he rode into the beach his own work, and he left Biden a pile of shit to deal with, and Biden has done a damn fine job of fixing trump's fucking idiot policies...
> look this up, you won't believe me, but it's true...EVERY republican president in the last 100 years has led the country into recession...EVERY FUCKING ONE...including pumpkin head


Yeah, yeah "reeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 28, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.



So let me get this straight.

You say you are posting solely to piss me off. How long do you think you will last here doing that?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2022)

*Former Attorney General Bill Barr says the 2020 presidential election was not stolen: 'Trump lost it'*








Former Attorney General Bill Barr says the 2020 presidential election was not stolen: 'Trump lost it'


Barr also called on conservatives to embrace "an impressive array of younger candidates" to take on the party's mantle in the 2024 GOP primaries.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should smoke less (crack) and stop trying to breath through a snorkel, because your head is so far up your ass...
> a president's economy has lasting repercussions, through at least the first half of the next administration's term...Obama got the end of Clinton's great economy and ran with it, trump got a damn good economy and shit all over it, and called Obama's wave that he rode into the beach his own work, and he left Biden a pile of shit to deal with, and Biden has done a damn fine job of fixing trump's fucking idiot policies...
> look this up, you won't believe me, but it's true...EVERY republican president in the last 100 years has led the country into recession...EVERY FUCKING ONE...including pumpkin head


Didnt Obama inherit a huge recession from Bush?? And Bush inherited a surplus from Clinton???


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Didnt Obama inherit a huge recession from Bush?? And Bush inherited a surplus from Clinton???


Yup. Clinton had a year of net surplus. Then baby Bush, and foosh!
Obama worked as hard on that crap as Congress would allow.
There is a real spite component to R politics.
“Don’t show us up by doing the job because we will punish you for that.”


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Obama didnt get 1 reTHUGliKLAN vote to help him on the economy.

Obama and the Ds are 100% responsible for getting us out of the worst recession since the great depression. tRump rode his coat-tails


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 28, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> I don’t post because I have no need to. The only time I’ve ever posted was just to piss off the libs when I get bored. Figured I’d comment on this post to see who cries about saying Biden is absolutely terrible. He is terrible and inflation shows that. Inflation was nowhere near this bad when trump was here but it’s their economic policies that are driving the prices up. You can bitch and scream it was trumps fault all ya want. But Biden owns this economic environment, and his military pullout game is weak. So in my eyes he is absolutely fucking terrible.


Nobody is pissed at you in fact we just pity the ignorance you have on full display


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Obama didnt get 1 reTHUGliKLAN vote to help him on the economy.
> 
> Obama and the Ds are 100% responsible for getting us out of the worst recession since the great depression. tRump rode his coat-tails


Every R since Eisenhower has.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nobody is pissed at you in fact we just pity the ignorance you have on full display


nope, fuck him and everyone like him...i feel no pity when i look at a verminous cockroach, and magats are a lower class of vermin than them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, fuck him and everyone like him...i feel no pity when i look at a verminous cockroach, and magats are a lower class of vermin than them.


I was channeling my tolerant “lib” side


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

Should Biden resign and give Harris a chance to build some momentum for the midterms?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Should Biden resign and give Harris a chance to build some momentum for the midterms?


?to what end


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 28, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Name a republican president that hasn’t


One did.. good old 45. Hopefully 46 can get us back on the right track

Edit: that came out wrong.. Trump set us up for today.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?to what end


Well he isn't doing well. With his popularity being so low Trump must be thinking of running again. If he resigns it will give Harris time to build some forward momentum for the Democrats.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well he isn't doing well. With his popularity being so low Trump must be thinking of running again. If he resigns it will give Harris time to build some forward momentum for the Democrats.


Politicians in general have very low popularity due to their inability to do their jobs. Wish they would mostly resign and let us get back to a functioning government


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well he isn't doing well. With his popularity being so low Trump must be thinking of running again. If he resigns it will give Harris time to build some forward momentum for the Democrats.


Oh. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Should Biden resign and give Harris a chance to build some momentum for the midterms?


VP Harris is all that is keeping Biden alive, the Red Hat Republicans would have attempted to bump Biden off except they know that would make a black woman President.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> VP Harris is all that is keeping Biden alive, the Red Hat Republicans would have attempted to bump Biden off except they know that would make a black woman US President.


Trump wont run against a black women. He couldn't handle the loss.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well he isn't doing well. With his popularity being so low Trump must be thinking of running again. If he resigns it will give Harris time to build some forward momentum for the Democrats.


his popularity is about the same as trump's was...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Politicians in general have very low popularity due to their inability to do their jobs. Wish they would mostly resign and let us get back to a functioning government


and exactly what was the last "functioning government" , according to you?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> his popularity is about the same as trump's was...


I think its lower. Trump was/is at least popular with Republicans and Bidens not very popular with Democrats.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and exactly what was the last "functioning government" , according to you?


According to me..... It seems as though it is a goal of the house and senate is to not actually get anything done. Every year it gets worse. 
I would put it in the mid to late nineties. Early 2000 is a blip due to.. things.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think its lower. Trump was/is at least popular with Republicans and Bidens not very popular with Democrats.


I know I always listen to anti-American shit talking Australian trolls telling us what they think about American politics.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think its lower. Trump was/is at least popular with Republicans and Bidens not very popular with Democrats.


tRumps job approval rating was 34% when he left office.

As of right now, on the eve of Bidens State of the Union Address Real Clear Politics has Biden at 40.3%.

Comparing each one of them in their first state of the union address, the rating is a statistical dead heat. Biden 40.3% vs tRump 40.1%

But tRump never exceeded 48% approval in 4 years.

Biden has been as high as 57%, so Biden has a higher ceiling.

Bidens average approval rating stands at 47% over 1 years time. Only 1% lower than tRumps Highest approval rating.



Joe Biden's Presidential Job Approval Ratings

% ApprovePolling datesLatest job approval rating41Feb 1-17, 2022Term average to date47Jan 20, 2021-presentHighest job approval rating to date57Jan 21-Feb 2 and Apr 1-21, 2021Lowest job approval rating to date40Jan 3-16, 2022


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

*Biden approval rating continues to slide among Democrats*
https://www.pewresearch.org › views-of-joe-biden



25 Jan 2022 — About three-quarters of adults who identify as _Democrats_ (76%) say they approve of _Biden's_ performance – down 7 percentage points from the fall.


I'm not sure of what Trumps approval ratting is amongst republicans but its probably higher than 76%


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

But you can guarantee if Biden runs against tRump again, the Democrats will come out in droves to defeat him. The only way they can win is if they suppress the vote, and gerrymander districts. They will never win the popular vote either.

The reThuGliKLANS have only won the popular vote one time since 1992. Which was Bush 2 in 2004, and he lost the popular vote the first time around in 2000. If any election was stolen it was in 2000 Bush vs Kerry.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> *Biden approval rating continues to slide among Democrats*
> https://www.pewresearch.org › views-of-joe-biden
> 
> 
> ...


Propaganda is is easy eh ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But you can guarantee if Biden runs against tRump again, the Democrats will come out in droves to defeat him. The only way they can win is if they suppress the vote, and gerrymander districts. They will never win the popular vote either.
> 
> The reThuGliKLANS have only won the popular vote one time since 1992. Which was Bush 2 in 2004, and he lost the popular vote the first time around in 2000. If any election was stolen it was in 2000 Bush vs Kerry.


I hope your right. I have a feeling though that Trump will run again and the chancers of the voter turn out numbers of last election will be slim. 

Im just surprised that trump has not been legally prevented from running after his attempted coup.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Propaganda is is easy eh ?


where is their propaganda?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> According to me..... It seems as though it is a goal of the house and senate is to not actually get anything done. Every year it gets worse.
> I would put it in the mid to late nineties. Early 2000 is a blip due to.. things.
> View attachment 5093913


peoples approval is a HORRIBLE metric to use to judge anything, people are fucking morons, and the most vocal are usually the stupidest ones...look at the gdps for each year, the crime rates, the number of insured versus uninsured, the number of government officials indicted and/or convicted....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I hope your right. I have a feeling though that Trump will run again and the chancers of the voter turn out numbers of last election will be slim.
> 
> Im just surprised that trump has not been legally prevented from running after his attempted coup.


tRumps legal woes are coming, Stay tuned.

Forget polls.
Who ever runs on either side will give the support of their candidate.

Like I said. Only 1 reTHUGliKLAN has won the popular vote since 1992.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im just surprised that trump has not been legally prevented from running after his attempted coup.


you and me both


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 28, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Worst inflation in 40 years, crackhead son, owned by china etc etc. Do some research dude





cawolves said:


> Haha. Man, I've heard that one before. Blame the issues on the last dude. It doesn't hold water. Have you watched the dude? He has dementia for sure. I'd love to watch him draw a analog clock is all I'm saying. Is this how you get your kicks? Aurging about a dude you've never met online with strangers? You should smoke some and chill out


Poor thing, I see you having trouble sorting all this out, but I can help:

Inflation worst in 40 years? Companies across the market raising prices first chance they get after the shutdowns, AND AFTER POSTING RECORD PROFITS through the pandemic. Because they could - and because the usual bullshit justifications work with too many people, even today…and here you are blaming your holy vision of a senile Joe? Please….

Crackhead son? You mean, like a pretty large portion of American parents? There’s no point to this beyond being mean for its own sake

Owned by China? You mean even more than Orange Furious is owned lock, stock, and testicle by Pooti? Having looked into the claims, I mostly see the usual “conservative” character assassination.

Blame the issues on the last dude? Well, there’s Trump Derangement Syndrome, in which a number of otherwise solid citizens come to see Trump as some kind of leader; there’s Obama Derangement Syndrome, which causes knee-jerk, lockstep opposition to everything he might get credit for, and a convenient target for everything that’s gone wrong since Reagan. But these are just subsets of Hilary Derangement Syndrome: talk about living rent-free in people’s heads…HRC has somehow inflicted the entire GOP, top to bottom, with a fierce and livid hatred that time has been unable to diminish. EVERYTHING is her fault. Absolutely EVERYTHING.

So: *who* are we blaming? And for what? Joe for dementia? You clearly have neither watched nor listened to his speeches. No, he is NOT at the top of his game, but I have never heard him stumble over words more than any older people (teeth…), and I have watched for signs of dementia or disconnection, and I’ve never seen it appear. This is distinct from the endless, pointless meaning I have heard issue from the former guy.

I’m happier with Joe in the job now than I was when he won.

PS: the whole “lighten up, Francis” routine at the end is really lame.

If this is the result of you “doing some research, dude”, I suggest you find out what research is, and how to do it. In the long run, it will help. I promise.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> VP Harris is all that is keeping Biden alive, the Red Hat Republicans would have attempted to bump Biden off except they know that would make a black woman President.


…And Dan Quayle was the only thing keeping Pappy Bush alive…and Cheney was the only thing keeping Shrub alive…Spiro Agnew was the only thing keeping Nixon alive….


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …And Dan Quayle was the only thing keeping Pappy Bush alive…and Cheney was the only thing keeping Shrub alive…Spiro Agnew was the only thing keeping Nixon alive….


No....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> tRumps legal woes are coming, Stay tuned.
> 
> Forget polls.
> Who ever runs on either side will give the support of their candidate.
> ...


He has had legal woes his entire life..and still became President..
He doesn't need to win the popular vote but that just shows you he has a very big voting base.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 1, 2022)

Him winning just shows you how bad the states are gerrymandered.

tRumps never been in the legal trouble hes in right now.

Most of his cases have also been civil, and he settled most of them out of court, and hes also lost a bunch of cases. That aint happening this time round. Hes going to have to go to court now. No settling out of court this time.

Hes got criminal charges pending against him now. Hes in deep shit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 1, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Him winning just shows you how bad the states are gerrymandered.
> 
> tRumps never been in the legal trouble hes in right now.
> 
> ...


I hope your right, i honestly do. Him going to gaol would make my decade.
But it does sound like wishful thinking. Teflon Don has been a good nickname for him.

I'm not even sure the American people would put a President in gaol.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5093997


----------



## GOT420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Gonna be eating popcorn and watching this comedy special tonight. Tune in for the state of the union everyone.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 1, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Gonna be eating popcorn and watching this comedy special tonight. Tune in for the state of the union everyone.


Make sure your mom waits until the popcorn cools and removes the old maids - they're a choking hazard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Gonna be eating popcorn and watching this comedy special tonight. Tune in for the state of the union everyone.


It should be a good one now that Joe has Vlad by the balls and moved the fight for liberal democracy onto his doorstep and in his face! It only took ole Joe a little more than a year to turn the tables on Vlad and make it a fight for his survival as the Russian economy collapses around him and the Putin loving MAGATS run for cover. Trump got caught with both feet in his mouth and CPACs timing couldn't have been better, neither could the timing of those "oppressed" truckers on their "freedumb" convoy!

Yep the fight for liberal democracy is strong now and Joe's speech should be a good one. Wars are often good for presidents and this kind of war is the best of all, there are many flavors. White Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty is every republican incels wet dream, it will divide them like no other issue, it resonates deeply with many on the right... Better get in line on this one.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> No....


Oh yeah


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …And Dan Quayle was the only thing keeping Pappy Bush alive…and Cheney was the only thing keeping Shrub alive…Spiro Agnew was the only thing keeping Nixon alive….


Dan Quayle, Spiro Agnew, Cheney were not BLACK WOMEN. They were old WHITE MEN so the Red Hat's don't see them as a major threat. So No


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry - I had no idea you were trying to make such a lame ‘point’, but facts are facts: it was a running gag with EACH of these VPs - there’s a Robin Williams show where he does the Bush-Quayle thing….

They were all CAREER REPUBLICANS, PRESIDENTS, AND THEIR VICE-PRESIDENTS - and they were ALL seen as corrupt and/or incompetent…and Agnew resigned after being indicted - which is how we ended up with President Ford.

If this is all news to you, I guess maybe you were unborn or incarcerated? …Or…maybe you think being a “BLACK WOMAN” is even more dangerous than a “conservative” career criminal, an ignorant doofus, and Darth Cheney?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Sorry - I had no idea you were trying to make such a lame ‘point’, but facts are facts: it was a running gag with EACH of these VPs - there’s a Robin Williams show where he does the Bush-Quayle thing….
> 
> They were all CAREER REPUBLICANS, PRESIDENTS, AND THEIR VICE-PRESIDENTS - and they were ALL seen as corrupt and/or incompetent…and Agnew resigned after being indicted - which is how we ended up with President Ford.
> 
> If this is all news to you, I guess maybe you were unborn or incarcerated? …Or…maybe you think being a “BLACK WOMAN” is even more dangerous than a “conservative” career criminal, an ignorant doofus, and Darth Cheney?


yes republicans see blacks and women as the most dangerous threat to their control and power, especially black women.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5094329
> View attachment 5094330


Lets put Barack back in the White House.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)

*Alleged ‘Proud Boy’ charged over calling woman ‘n-word’ before punching her in the face*








Alleged ‘Proud Boy’ charged for calling woman ‘n-word’ before punching her in face


Police are investigating whether there are any links to Proud Boys ‘gang activity’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Alleged ‘Proud Boy’ charged over calling woman ‘n-word’ before punching her in the face*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate crime, big time inside.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hate crime, big time inside.


*These Three Republicans Voted Against Making Lynching a Hate Crime*
The bill passed in a Monday night vote by 422 votes to 3. The only three lawmakers to vote "no" on the Emmett Till Antilynching Act were Republican Reps. Andrew S. Clyde (GA), Thomas Massie (KY) and Chip Roy (TX). 








These Three Republicans Voted Against Making Lynching a Hate Crime


Andrew S. Clyde, Thomas Massie and Chip Roy were the only lawmakers to vote no on passing the Emmett Till Antilynching Act on Monday.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

I’m generally pleased with the President, but this … is bullshit. Do something, Mr. President!



Redirect Notice


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 20, 2022)

The funny thing is. Older people are generally unemployable. Due to age, mental/physical health. ETC. Yet they're exclusively running the country


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> The funny thing is. Older people are generally unemployable. Due to age, mental/physical health. ETC. Yet they're exclusively running the country


It’s important to have a bit of variety in one’s bigotries.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2022)

Former Giuliani associate Lev Parnas revealed Hunter Biden was "set up" with seat on Burisma board.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> The funny thing is. Older people are generally unemployable. Due to age, mental/physical health. ETC. Yet they're exclusively running the country


If you ask nicely we might even leave it for you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m generally pleased with the President, but this … is bullshit. Do something, Mr. President!
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


It’s shameful considering there aren’t any other efforts being used to mitigate the spread.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes republicans see blacks and women as the most dangerous threat to their control and power, especially black women.


Fair enough, but let’s not US fall for it


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Alleged ‘Proud Boy’ charged over calling woman ‘n-word’ before punching her in the face*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That BOY has a face as punchable as Choker’s


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> The funny thing is. Older people are generally unemployable. Due to age, mental/physical health. ETC.


OLD people are too old to put up with abusive “bright-idea” bullshit from the inexperienced…*that* makes them ‘unemployable’ all by itself. It’s why businesses like to hire the trained-but-inexperienced - because they are both willing and able to tolerate and survive abuse (in hopes of “building a resume”).


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s shameful considering there aren’t any other efforts being used to mitigate the spread.


I’m stumped, the spread?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m stumped, the spread?


Of the virus. I should have added that


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

I was implying we’ve given up trying to mitigate the spread of the virus.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of the virus. I should have added that


I was drawing attention to Title 42. It is very illiberal, enough so to run against core national principles, so why hasn’t the administration done anything? I believe this one is in executive order territory. Maybe the untold part of the story is that half of Congress is obstructing. But that isn’t in there. What the hey, Mr. President?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was drawing attention to Title 42. It is very illiberal, enough so to run against core national principles, so why hasn’t the administration done anything? I believe this one is in executive order territory. Maybe the untold part of the story is that half of Congress is obstructing. But that isn’t in there. What the hey, Mr. President?


It’s a political hot potato. Many Americans no longer want the tired, poor and huddled masses yearning to breathe free.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s a political hot potato. Many Americans no longer want the tired, poor and huddled masses yearning to breathe free.


I don’t care much for the opinions of many Americans. Unless your last name is Gitche or Yazzie, we’re not from here either.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s important to have a bit of variety in one’s bigotries.


Didn't mean it like that. I meant it as a general statement. Our congress and House people are 70-80 years old and have been in office since the 80's. Everyone wants change, but the same people who made shitty laws in the 80's are making shittier laws and keeping shitty laws in todays world.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you ask nicely we might even leave it for you


At the rate this world is destroying itself, There won't be anything left for any of us


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Didn't mean it like that. I meant it as a general statement. Our congress and House people are 70-80 years old and have been in office since the 80's. Everyone wants change, but the same people who made shitty laws in the 80's are making shittier laws and keeping shitty laws in todays world.


What legislative shift do you foresee if, say, we did recall elections for all legislators born before 1952?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Didn't mean it like that. I meant it as a general statement. Our congress and House people are 70-80 years old and have been in office since the 80's. Everyone wants change, but the same people who made shitty laws in the 80's are making shittier laws and keeping shitty laws in todays world.


That may 'feel' truthy, but is it?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Didn't mean it like that. I meant it as a general statement. Our congress and House people are 70-80 years old and have been in office since the 80's. Everyone wants change, but the same people who made shitty laws in the 80's are making shittier laws and keeping shitty laws in todays world.


That's a sweeping generalization. Let's test your statement.

Compare the 2018 class of new members elected to the House and tell me if what you say is equally true for Republicans and Democrats.



If you were to have reduced your statement to Republicans, I'd say you were right.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

The reason why Biden sucks is not really his policies, of many which do suck, but its because our entire political process sucks, and which he is a part of, and hes acted in accordance with all other advancing career politicians, selling out mainstream while acting like their pal..

Republicans do the same only they don't even give you the courtesy of acting like they care.

Democrats are on the right path with the right agendas with the right heart and minds but act ignorant to the fact that our political process is nothing more than a reality TV show and the network feeds you drama with actors while behind the scenes human greed and moral weakness prevails. I mean about 5 hedge funds own all of the media and its no surprise out of 350 million people in America everyone gets behind 2 morons like Trump and Biden and the only reason that type of nonsensical puppet politics can happen is by a rigged political process. I don't care if your vote counts if the only people you get to choose voting between are hand picked by the hedge funds and popularized through the media until they are the only ones participating in interviews, the only ones winning primaries, the only choices for president. So no your vote doesn't really count and it's evident in our debates when they block out any contenders with the hand picked puppets and the way people like Biden and Bernie spend decades talking universal Healthcare and the second they actually can make it happen you get crickets. I mean if a pandemic of world proportions can't convince America that we need healthcare nothing will. But it isn't Americans who need convincing its those career puppet politicians who only puppeteer profit for the hedge funds who control everything..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> The reason why Biden sucks is not really his policies, of many which do suck, but its because our entire political process sucks, and which he is a part of, and hes acted in accordance with all other advancing career politicians, selling out mainstream while acting like their pal..
> 
> Republicans do the same only they don't even give you the courtesy of acting like they care.
> 
> Democrats are on the right path with the right agendas with the right heart and minds but act ignorant to the fact that our political process is nothing more than a reality TV show and the network feeds you drama with actors while behind the scenes human greed and moral weakness prevails. I mean about 5 hedge funds own all of the media and its no surprise out of 350 million people in America everyone gets behind 2 morons like Trump and Biden and the only reason that type of nonsensical puppet politics can happen is by a rigged political process. I don't care if your vote counts if the only people you get to choose voting between are hand picked by the hedge funds and popularized through the media until they are the only ones participating in interviews, the only ones winning primaries, the only choices for president. So no your vote doesn't really count and it's evident in our debates when they block out any contenders with the hand picked puppets and the way people like Biden and Bernie spend decades talking universal Healthcare and the second they actually can make it happen you get crickets. I mean if a pandemic of world proportions can't convince America that we need healthcare nothing will. But it isn't Americans who need convincing its those career puppet politicians who only puppeteer profit for the hedge funds who control everything..


I used to think a lot like this. And would go through it point by point, but it is getting late and I am tired.

So I would start small right with one question though, about this part:

"the way people like Biden and Bernie spend decades talking universal Healthcare and the second they actually can make it happen you get crickets. "

When was this time that they can make it happen? In say the last 50 years, there has been about 7 years that the Democrats could actually get anything passed and every single time they were dealing with a obstructionist Republican party that refused to help with the recession that they dumped on our economy.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I used to think a lot like this. And would go through it point by point, but it is getting late and I am tired.
> 
> So I would start small right with one question though, about this part:
> 
> ...


Umm Biden made Bernie in charge of his healthcare task force. Did he make moves to present universal Healthcare? I mean it was a pivotal moment climaxing Bernies entire career yet he backed down when Biden told him universal Healthcare wasn't on the agenda. How disgraceful.. There would never have been a better time.. Republicans would have looked awful to deny universal Healthcare during a pandemic. Many Republicans support it.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Umm Biden made Bernie in charge of his healthcare task force. Did he make moves to present universal Healthcare? I mean it was a pivotal moment climaxing Bernies entire career yet he backed down when Biden told him universal Healthcare wasn't on the agenda. How disgraceful.. There would never have been a better time.. Republicans would have looked awful to deny universal Healthcare during a pandemic. Many Republicans support it.


How many votes would it take to pass universal healthcare? How could the Democrats been able to get it done with the current Republicans in the senate?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> The funny thing is. Older people are generally unemployable. Due to age, mental/physical health. ETC. Yet they're exclusively running the country


I've been "unemployable" for ~15 years now

that was when I actually started making money


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> The reason why Biden sucks is not really his policies, of many which do suck, but its because our entire political process sucks, and which he is a part of, and hes acted in accordance with all other advancing career politicians, selling out mainstream while acting like their pal..
> 
> Republicans do the same only they don't even give you the courtesy of acting like they care.
> 
> Democrats are on the right path with the right agendas with the right heart and minds but act ignorant to the fact that our political process is nothing more than a reality TV show and the network feeds you drama with actors while behind the scenes human greed and moral weakness prevails. I mean about 5 hedge funds own all of the media and its no surprise out of 350 million people in America everyone gets behind 2 morons like Trump and Biden and the only reason that type of nonsensical puppet politics can happen is by a rigged political process. I don't care if your vote counts if the only people you get to choose voting between are hand picked by the hedge funds and popularized through the media until they are the only ones participating in interviews, the only ones winning primaries, the only choices for president. So no your vote doesn't really count and it's evident in our debates when they block out any contenders with the hand picked puppets and the way people like Biden and Bernie spend decades talking universal Healthcare and the second they actually can make it happen you get crickets. I mean if a pandemic of world proportions can't convince America that we need healthcare nothing will. But it isn't Americans who need convincing its those career puppet politicians who only puppeteer profit for the hedge funds who control everything..


naive


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> naive


On point..


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> How many votes would it take to pass universal healthcare? How could the Democrats been able to get it done with the current Republicans in the senate?


I bet half of republicans support it only bich McConnell would block it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I bet half of republicans support it only bich McConnell would block it.


What's the difference how many Republicans support it if they can't or won't vote for it?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I bet half of republicans support it only bich McConnell would block it.


There is nothing to support your statement. A baseless opinion. You are spinning a story that fits your baseless belief.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is nothing to support your statement. A baseless opinion. You are spinning a story that fits your baseless belief.


Sheesh, I think you're right. I thought he was just clueless.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What's the difference how many Republicans support it if they can't or won't vote for it?


Exactly my point. What's the point of rallying for something your entire career only to not even try once you have the position, power, and leverage more than ever before and ever will have? I'll tell you. Pandering puppetry..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Exactly my point. What's the point of rallying for something your entire career only to not even try once you have the position, power, and leverage more than ever before and ever will have? I'll tell you. Pandering puppetry..


If it wasn't for everything we have learned about the attack on our democracy over the last handful of years you might have a better point. 

Also you should read up on Obamacare, which if not for the Republican led states that have stopped their citizens from being able to access the insurance and all the court battles that they have had to try to dismantle it, we would have that final 8% of Americans covered with health insurance that were not.

This is the problem with the 'both sides' troll, it really doesn't hold up when you really look at it.

But I get it, after decades of the brainwashing propaganda, even though it is not logical, it doesn't mater since it...




PS it will take 60 votes to pass anything in this senate at least and the Democrats only have 50 (+tie breaker), so I ask again, when is this magical time that the Democrats could have fixed healthcare?


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> If it wasn't for everything we have learned about the attack on our democracy over the last handful of years you might have a better point.
> 
> Also you should read up on Obamacare, which if not for the Republican led states that have stopped their citizens from being able to access the insurance and all the court battles that they have had to try to dismantle it, we would have that final 8% of Americans covered with health insurance that were not.


What good is covering everyone if they still have to pay the disgusting high cost of healthcare? The cost is the biggest problem. But of course our government will focus on making sure everyone is covered rather than deal with the problem of high cost because after all getting everyone covered means more profit for the Healthcare industry, which is owned by the insurance companies to begin with. What a surprise?? Why is it insurance rates are so high? Because insurance companies know it doesn't matter how much they spend at the hospital on your Healthcare because they can just raise premiums next year to offset costs.. Why do you think you now sit in a room for 20 minutes waiting to see the doctor when even though you're on time for your appointment its a long wait? Because the glory of having a Healthcare system run by insurance companies hell bent on profit means they now have a doctor working for a Healthcare system instead of private practice, because that's the only way they will get referrals, completely maximizing the Healthcare systems profit(The insurance company) by seeing as many patients a day as possible.. And they do this by now employing less doctors which in turn increases volume of referral rates per doctor. But yeah the fears dumb Republicans used to throw out there about having to wait 2 weeks for surgery and months for an appointment... Those times have come even without nationalized Healthcare.. But yeah you keep supporting that system pal!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> What good is covering everyone if they still have to pay the disgusting high cost of healthcare? The cost is the biggest problem. But of course our government will focus on making sure everyone is covered rather than deal with the problem of high cost because after all getting everyone covered means more profit for the Healthcare industry, which is owned by the insurance companies to begin with. What a surprise?? Why is it insurance rates are so high? Because insurance companies know it doesn't matter how much they spend at the hospital on your Healthcare because they can just raise premiums next year to offset costs.. Why do you think you now sit in a room for 20 minutes waiting to see the doctor when even though you're on time for your appointment its a long wait? Because the glory of having a Healthcare system run by insurance companies hell bent on profit means they now have a doctor working for a Healthcare system instead of private practice, because that's the only way they will get referrals, completely maximizing the Healthcare systems profit(The insurance company) by seeing as many patients a day as possible.. And they do this by now employing less doctors which in turn increases volume of referral rates per doctor. But yeah the fears dumb Republicans used to throw out there about having to wait 2 weeks for surgery and months for an appointment... Those times have come even without nationalized Healthcare.. But yeah you keep supporting that system pal!


translation: demand everything be done at once and accomplish nothing.

First, Bernie's healthcare bill was just a symbolic act. The plan was not defined well enough to estimate the cost, much less how to pay for it.

Second, the shit stupid bill required people to leave the healthcare plans that they liked. Forcing more than a hundred million people off healthcare plans that they like without anything to offer but a promise. It was Trump's best hope to win another term.

What so called Progressives must do before they can be taken seriously is win elections in contested districts. They can't. And there is the rub. They are an small and powerless group. But oh my they can bitch.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> translation: demand everything be done at once and accomplish nothing.
> 
> First, Bernie's healthcare bill was just a symbolic act. The plan was not defined well enough to estimate the cost, much less how to pay for it.


That part is true!


> What so called Progressives must do before they can be taken seriously is win elections in contested districts. They can't. And there is the rub. They are an small and powerless group. But oh my they can bitch.


How will they win when they don't get the media coverage to be popular, meanwhile Sarah Palin panders to her constituents to build a bridge to no where and wins, because of unfair election processes that rely on media popularity.. The medias job during elections is pursuading the majority of the mindless masses who can't think for themselves, who idolize pop culture, in the same way, to pick a front runner to be part of the popular group to feel better about themselves. To pick one or the other puppet the puppet masters have hand picked.

Why aren't debates more inclusive??


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> On point..


no, the both sides bad argument is tired old weak and false.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> That part is true!


Well, then at least we don't have to discuss his shitty bill. 




rootforme said:


> How will they win when they don't get the media coverage to be popular, meanwhile Sarah Palin panders to her constituents to build a bridge to no where and wins, because of unfair election processes that rely on media popularity.. The medias job during elections is pursuading the majority of the mindless masses who can't think for themselves, who idolize pop culture, in the same way, to pick a front runner to be part of the popular group to feel better about themselves. To pick one or the other puppet the puppet masters have hand picked.
> 
> Why aren't debates more inclusive??


People win elections when they get more votes than their opponents. It is the job of the candidate to convince people to vote for them. Which districts do you think held unfair elections? Who lost for the simple reason they could not get their messages out? Be specific. You aren't making sense.

Regarding your complaint that elections are unfair because they rely on media popularity. Was Biden popular? Was Trump? Both have had horrible approval/disapproval ratings, even during the primaries. So I don't know what you are talking about. Please be specific. Sarah Palin isn't an elected official and she isn't popular with the majority, so I don't know what you are talking about there either. 

What debates are you talking about and who do you think was shafted?

What to you propose we DO.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Well, then at least we don't have to discuss his shitty bill.
> 
> 
> 
> People win elections when they get more votes than their opponents. It is the job of the candidate to convince people to vote for them. Which districts do you think held unfair elections? Who lost for the simple reason they could not get their messages out? Be specific. You aren't making sense.


Hi my name is John and my hedge fund owns 35 percent of the cable TV networks and this is my friend Bill. His company owns another 35 percent of the cable networks. This is my father Bob. His hedge fund owns 51 percent of all the newspapers in the country. We've decided Jimmy Longstocking and Terry Snickerling are our candidates.

(all the media shows are Jimmy Lingstocking and Terry Snickerling as viable candidates)

You're like a trout looking for bait.

"What to you propose we DO."

We could start by admitting our government is outdated and not working for the majority. Then we could consider the way of the Swiss who have citizens initiatives and referendums pretty much keeping politicians in check and the power of government in the hands on the people.

In America we elect a bunch of self centered shipbags who make decisions for us and often deciding things that hurt us. I mean yeah it made sense in 1800 when word of mouth traveled by horseback and could take weeks to months to receive pertinent information meaning you needed government to act on your behalf but today with the instantaneous flow of information elected officials should really have no say in anything and should be merely clerks carrying out the will of the public.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Hi my name is John and my hedge fund owns 35 percent of the cable TV networks and this is my friend Bill. His company owns another 35 percent of the cable networks. This is my father Bob. His hedge fund owns 51 percent of all the newspapers in the country. We've decided Jimmy Longstocking and Terry Snickerling are our candidates.
> 
> (all the media shows are Jimmy Lingstocking and Terry Snickerling as viable candidates)
> 
> ...


So you have nothing but platitudes and fiction to discuss. 

Your story sells in Tokentalk.

Your entire argument is a sweeping generalization. You basically state your belief and can't say exactly who or what is wrong. Just "the media" and "those politicians". I get that you think you are smart but your words say otherwise. You are just another deluded narcissistic authoritarian windbag who wants to tell others what to do and do nothing themselves. 

Might I suggest you start taking a practical line? Because nobody can make the changes you suggest without convincing a majority to do them. From what you've said here, you don't know or say anything of value. Perhaps your problem lies in your grandiosity.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 20, 2022)

Biden is like Jesus, if Jesus ran against Trump and won


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> What good is covering everyone if they still have to pay the disgusting high cost of healthcare? The cost is the biggest problem. But of course our government will focus on making sure everyone is covered rather than deal with the problem of high cost because after all getting everyone covered means more profit for the Healthcare industry, which is owned by the insurance companies to begin with. What a surprise?? Why is it insurance rates are so high? Because insurance companies know it doesn't matter how much they spend at the hospital on your Healthcare because they can just raise premiums next year to offset costs.. Why do you think you now sit in a room for 20 minutes waiting to see the doctor when even though you're on time for your appointment its a long wait? Because the glory of having a Healthcare system run by insurance companies hell bent on profit means they now have a doctor working for a Healthcare system instead of private practice, because that's the only way they will get referrals, completely maximizing the Healthcare systems profit(The insurance company) by seeing as many patients a day as possible.. And they do this by now employing less doctors which in turn increases volume of referral rates per doctor. But yeah the fears dumb Republicans used to throw out there about having to wait 2 weeks for surgery and months for an appointment... Those times have come even without nationalized Healthcare.. But yeah you keep supporting that system pal!


All of this text to avoid the reality that the Democrats have not had the ability to actually get things done and have had the Republicans in office trolling them while they did for the handful of years they held power in DC over the last half century. And again, while fixing a wrecked Republican economy in those first couple years of each presidency before the astroturf movements paid for by the mega wealthy win the Republicans back enough power to really stop everything from getting done.

That is the problem with the 'both sides' trolling. It lacks reality of history and moves on to the snow flaking.




rootforme said:


> That part is true!
> 
> How will they win when they don't get the media coverage to be popular, meanwhile Sarah Palin panders to her constituents to build a bridge to no where and wins, because of unfair election processes that rely on media popularity.. The medias job during elections is pursuading the majority of the mindless masses who can't think for themselves, who idolize pop culture, in the same way, to pick a front runner to be part of the popular group to feel better about themselves. To pick one or the other puppet the puppet masters have hand picked.
> 
> Why aren't debates more inclusive??


Then move onto 'the media' trolling.



rootforme said:


> Hi my name is John and my hedge fund owns 35 percent of the cable TV networks and this is my friend Bill. His company owns another 35 percent of the cable networks. This is my father Bob. His hedge fund owns 51 percent of all the newspapers in the country. We've decided Jimmy Longstocking and Terry Snickerling are our candidates.
> 
> (all the media shows are Jimmy Lingstocking and Terry Snickerling as viable candidates)
> 
> ...


What is sad is that if you actually believed this, you should actually be able to appreciate that Joe Biden (and shit the majority of the Democrats voted into the house the last few election cycles at least) was firmly in the middle class his entire political career (his taxes are out there if you actually bothered to check and not just rely on your feels). He didn't have all these 'connections' that you claim everyone in politics have.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> All of this text to avoid the reality that the Democrats have not had the ability to actually get things done and have had the Republicans in office trolling them while they did for the handful of years they held power in DC over the last half century. And again, while fixing a wrecked Republican economy in those first couple years of each presidency before the astroturf movements paid for by the mega wealthy win the Republicans back enough power to really stop everything from getting done.
> 
> That is the problem with the 'both sides' trolling. It lacks reality of history and moves on to the snow flaking.
> 
> ...


One thing we can say about that idiot is he was good at separating facts from his opinion. His posts were purely opinion. "they", "the media", "the puppet masters" and so forth. He managed to string together several sweeping generalizations that were masterpieces of fact free propaganda. 

His handler will be proud.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That may 'feel' truthy, but is it?


https://www.quorum.us/data-driven-insights/the-115th-congress-is-among-the-oldest-in-history/

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/29/politics/congress-age/index.html

old, and getting older. of course, that doesn't mean senile, or doddering...maybe incontinent though....
it does probably mean many are out of touch with what most of their constituents actually want...which may also not be a bad thing, as most of their constituents are probably morons. only two are in their 80s though, but as long as they're mentally aware, does it really matter? i'd rather have someone with experience than a freshman who can be manipulated easily


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Absofuckinglutely - the simple answer to this thread title.


Define please Biden's shortcomings & while you're at it tell me what he should do differently oh wise one.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5105183


Now I've got that song stuck in my head

At least there aren't any insipid lyrics


----------



## rootforme (Mar 21, 2022)

Biden can't even tie his own shoes. An obvious puppet.. 









President Biden refers to VP Kamala Harris as 'first lady' (video) - ItemFix


Social Video Factory




www.itemfix.com


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Umm Biden made Bernie in charge of his healthcare task force. Did he make moves to present universal Healthcare? I mean it was a pivotal moment climaxing Bernies entire career yet he backed down when Biden told him universal Healthcare wasn't on the agenda. How disgraceful.. There would never have been a better time.. Republicans would have looked awful to deny universal Healthcare during a pandemic. Many Republicans support it.


Have you really not noticed (wouldn’t be much of a surprise) that Dems only control the senate ON PAPER? A fifty—fifty split, when DINOs vote Republican on every major issue….

If the battle between the two sides has been inaudible to you for the last 3 years, I have to assume you haven’t been listening.

it’s a popular GOP myth that “Dems can’t get things done”, enabled by the fact the GOP obstructs and interferes with EVERYTHING any democrat tries to accomplish - including pretending to work with Dems to sabotage their efforts. All while lying with nearly every word (the most effective lies have some grain of truth, but a durable lie will serve as well as truth).

GOP can no longer be seen as a viable political choice, as they’ve chosen the path of imposing their will on the voters in a quest for permanent power (Rove’s “permanent Republican majority). They can’t be trusted with anything, as they’ve proved repeatedly they will sacrifice *anything and everything* to this quest. Their goals are the return of (de-facto) slavery, the absolute rule of white wealth, and reducing the number of citizens with voting rights.

Their voters depend on them for “the future”, but GOP only depends on the base for power; once they get enough in their hands, their base will discover just how disposable they truly are.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Biden can't even tie his own shoes. An obvious puppet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YAWN*. Prove ANYTHING.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Umm Biden made Bernie in charge of his healthcare task force. Did he make moves to present universal Healthcare? I mean it was a pivotal moment climaxing Bernies entire career yet he backed down when Biden told him universal Healthcare wasn't on the agenda. How disgraceful.. There would never have been a better time.. Republicans would have looked awful to deny universal Healthcare during a pandemic. Many Republicans support it.


Even having a crack at it would of been something. Even if it had of failed. At least Obama made a start and got people talking about it.

Americans in general don't want universal healthcare, we have seen the debate on here time and time again. They don't understand it. "My tax's will go up". "Why should i pay for someone else" (sadly a very American/Capitalist response to most things). "But how will Dr's make any money?" "It's Communism".

Then try to explain to them that the cost of most used prescription medicine comes, way, way, way down and they explode...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> An obvious puppet..


Who is he a puppet to/for?
Show me some hard data, not some insipid gurgling


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Biden can't even tie his own shoes. An obvious puppet..


He beat Trump miserably, didn't he?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Biden can't even tie his own shoes. An obvious puppet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, the clueless idiot is back.

Here to tell us more of your baseless opinions, are you? lulz


----------



## rootforme (Mar 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He beat Trump miserably, didn't he?


Cool man. tweedle d beat tweedle dumb. Why are either remotely close to the most intelligent choice for a presidential candidate? Because our banana republic doesn't need intelligence it needs brainless puppets to carry out their bidding so you get a TV reality star like Trump who's dumb enough to drink bleach or another career actor who's brain is so foggy they can really have their way with him. Both have history of creepy sexual misconduct. Best choice right? I mean the regional manager for stop and shop in your local area is probably a better choice.. That's telling.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Cool man. tweedle d beat tweedle dumb. Why are either remotely close to the most intelligent choice for a presidential candidate? Because our banana republic doesn't need intelligence it needs brainless puppets to carry out their bidding so you get a TV reality star like Trump who's dumb enough to drink bleach or another career actor who's brain is so foggy they can really have their way with him.


Opinions from idiots are idiotic.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Both have history of creepy sexual misconduct.


No they don't

But keep comparing Trump to Biden


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.quorum.us/data-driven-insights/the-115th-congress-is-among-the-oldest-in-history/
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/29/politics/congress-age/index.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for those charts, point taken about the age (although average age under 65 is still well below the troll statement of the 80's). I am with you about liking the experience over rolling the dice like the Republicans have been doing with idiots like Cawthorn, MTG, Bobert, and so many others.



>


I still stand by the feel of being 'truthy' though. A couple decades off is still quite a bit. 



I double checked the second part too to make sure.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No they don't
> 
> But keep comparing Trump to Biden


I hope the common comment about our C-in-C is “does not cheat at golf”.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey Biden lovers..Sniffed anyone's kids lately? Did you know Biden says poor kids are just as smart as white kids? He knows poverty because he's lived with roaches. Wanna come feel up his hairy legs in the pool?? He confused his wife with kamala Harris. Are your knees red kamala? Remember the accusations against Bidens finger? #Metoo right? Yeah..That's our President. The most unsuitable for the position. Not saying Trump was remotely suitable either but at least can the partisan politics stop? I mean its really pathetic when so many people fight over which incompetent moron conniving theif child molester is better. 

How about a President with intelligence? How about a President who's at least all there? Would be dramatic change.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Hey Biden lovers..Sniffed anyone's kids lately? Did you know Biden says poor kids are just as smart as white kids? He knows poverty because he's lived with roaches. Wanna come feel up his hairy legs in the pool?? He confused his wife with kamala Harris. Are your knees red kamala? Yeah..That's our President. The most unsuitable for the position. Not saying Trump was remotely suitable either but at least can the partisan politics stop? I mean its really pathetic when so many people fight over which incompetent moron conniving theif child molester is better.
> 
> How about a President with intelligence? How about a President who's at least all there? Would be dramatic change.


this whole rant is a bigoted pile of horseshit, so i can only imagine what stayed inside your head... 
people like you do make me sick. tear down everything you can get your hands on, and make vague, stupid, untenable "suggestions" for improvements...oh get a better president, change this law, make this a law and get rid of this one...all with no motherfucking clue what the fuck you're talking about...you obviously don't bother to learn any facts, you just go with what makes your dick hard, or your asshole clench....


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Hey Biden lovers..Sniffed anyone's kids lately? Did you know Biden says poor kids are just as smart as white kids? He knows poverty because he's lived with roaches. Wanna come feel up his hairy legs in the pool?? He confused his wife with kamala Harris. Are your knees red kamala? Yeah..That's our President. The most unsuitable for the position. Not saying Trump was remotely suitable either but at least can the partisan politics stop? I mean its really pathetic when so many people fight over which incompetent moron conniving theif child molester is better.
> 
> How about a President with intelligence? How about a President who's at least all there? Would be dramatic change.









Got anything other than a couple click bait edited videos to make your point?

Here is a random full speech, feel free to watch it and be proven a stupid as shit troll.







Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this whole rant is a bigoted pile of horseshit, so i can only imagine what stayed inside your head...
> people like you do make me sick. tear down everything you can get your hands on, and make vague, stupid, untenable "suggestions" for improvements...oh get a better president, change this law, make this a law and get rid of this one...all with no motherfucking clue what the fuck you're talking about...you obviously don't bother to learn any facts, you just go with what makes your dick hard, or your asshole clench....


lol @ 'people like you'. Do sock puppet trolls count as 'people'?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Guys, this is one bored broken Benny. Trying to get an angry rise out of words on a screen because that is the only pathetic terrain in the bleak plain of his solitude. Let’s respect the bleak and add no terrain.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

"I love Biden he's so smart and qualified. "


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

Biden is so Abraham Lincoln..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

ellsmay ymay ingerfay


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Got anything other than a couple click bait edited videos to make your point?
> 
> Here is a random full speech, feel free to watch it and be proven a stupid as shit troll.
> 
> ...


there's a person somewhere with their hand up that troll's ass...that is who i am refering to.
even if they're a paid russian troll, there is still one person running it, and they're a loathsome piece of parasite infested feces


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> ellsmay ymay ingerfay


your ingerfay should smell like itshay, because you've had it up your osenay...asshole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> "I love Biden he's so smart and qualified. "
> 
> View attachment 5106019


so you admit that kid is smarter than you? keep telling the truth like that and you'll lose your troll club membership


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2022)

This one is so stupid it’s not even fun slapping it around a little.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a person somewhere with their hand up that troll's ass...that is who i am refering to.
> even if they're a paid russian troll, there is still one person running it, and they're a loathsome piece of parasite infested feces


Could be a bot, it doesn't really add anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Could be a bot, it doesn't really add anything.


I think it’s a human troll. The emotioneering is too realtime.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one is so stupid it’s not even fun slapping it around a little.


i don't know, i 'd like to slap him a little harder, make sure it's not fun


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Hey Biden lovers..Sniffed anyone's kids lately? Did you know Biden says poor kids are just as smart as white kids? He knows poverty because he's lived with roaches. Wanna come feel up his hairy legs in the pool?? He confused his wife with kamala Harris. Are your knees red kamala? Remember the accusations against Bidens finger? #Metoo right? Yeah..That's our President. The most unsuitable for the position. Not saying Trump was remotely suitable either but at least can the partisan politics stop? I mean its really pathetic when so many people fight over which incompetent moron conniving theif child molester is better.
> 
> How about a President with intelligence? How about a President who's at least all there? Would be dramatic change.


This is like watching you eat boogers


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> "I love Biden he's so smart and qualified. "
> 
> View attachment 5106019


Oh look the monkey is throwing poo.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2022)

*Kid Rock Says Trump Turned to Him for Advice on How to Handle North Korea *

*“We’re looking at maps and shit, and I’m like, ‘Am I supposed to be in on this shit?’ the rocker told Tucker Carlson*









Kid Rock Says Trump Turned to Him for Advice on How to Handle North Korea


“We’re looking at maps and shit, and I’m like, ‘Am I supposed to be in on this shit?’ the rocker told Tucker Carlson




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2022)

Get to them young is the Republican philosophy 








Video shows preschoolers chanting they want Joe Biden out during class


A Southern California mother was horrified when she saw a video of her preschool daughter and her classmates chanting that they wanted President Joe Biden out of office.




nypost.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Get to them young is the Republican philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's a true story, that teacher at the very least need to have their license to teach revoked, permanently


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that's a true story, that teacher at the very least need to have their license to teach revoked, permanently


Private school if I am remembering right, not sure they need licenses.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally good education


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2022)

I’ve never met a group of people ok with indoctrinating children like the religious right. They’re proud of manipulating and molesting young kids.


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this whole rant is a bigoted pile of horseshit, so i can only imagine what stayed inside your head...
> people like you do make me sick. tear down everything you can get your hands on, and make vague, stupid, untenable "suggestions" for improvements...oh get a better president, change this law, make this a law and get rid of this one...all with no motherfucking clue what the fuck you're talking about...you obviously don't bother to learn any facts, you just go with what makes your dick hard, or your asshole clench....


Maybe that vein in your forehead will pop soon. We can only hope.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> Maybe that vein in your forehead will pop soon. We can only hope.


Naw, he’s an asset and not a fasctard.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Hey Biden lovers..Sniffed anyone's kids lately? Did you know Biden says poor kids are just as smart as white kids? He knows poverty because he's lived with roaches. Wanna come feel up his hairy legs in the pool?? He confused his wife with kamala Harris. Are your knees red kamala? Remember the accusations against Bidens finger? #Metoo right? Yeah..That's our President. The most unsuitable for the position. Not saying Trump was remotely suitable either but at least can the partisan politics stop? I mean its really pathetic when so many people fight over which incompetent moron conniving theif child molester is better.
> 
> How about a President with intelligence? How about a President who's at least all there? Would be dramatic change.


Spends first half of post bashing Biden. Spends second half of the post asking why we all can’t just get along


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Spends first half of post bashing Biden. Spends second half of the post asking why we all can’t just get along


Spends entire post emotioneering.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Spends entire post emotioneering.


He voted for trump but doesn’t think “he’s suitable either”


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> He voted for trump but doesn’t think “he’s suitable either”


Like I believe that, “both sides”. The key imo is the unbroken appeal to emotion in order to start shit that feeds his black little heart.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Cool man. tweedle d beat tweedle dumb. Why are either remotely close to the most intelligent choice for a presidential candidate? Because our banana republic doesn't need intelligence it needs brainless puppets to carry out their bidding so you get a TV reality star like Trump who's dumb enough to drink bleach or another career actor who's brain is so foggy they can really have their way with him. Both have history of creepy sexual misconduct. Best choice right? I mean the regional manager for stop and shop in your local area is probably a better choice.. That's telling.


Sorry your buddy Rant Paul is unelectable by America’s real patriots 
And the violence on the right makes it a one sided issue 
Enjoy a lifetime of being a whiney wish monger


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’ve never met a group of people ok with indoctrinating children like the religious right. They’re proud of manipulating and molesting young kids.


republicans in general have an unhealthy fascination with children...how many democratic child molesters have there been?
well let's see...
https://stuffthatspins.com/2016/04/28/who-has-more-sex-offenders-republicans-or-democrats/

that is a fucking huge list of republican pedos and sex offenders, looks like about a 50 to one ratio to me, at least...and republicans have the balls to imply Biden is a pedophile, after sucking this assholes dick for years


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> Maybe that vein in your forehead will pop soon. We can only hope.


you keep on hopin', everyone needs hope...i hope that you will one day pull your head out of your ass and open your eyes...i doubt either one of us will get what we want any time soon


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

It’s the Puritanical background. Puritans gave us the archetype of the disapproving tight-faced prig. Add Calvinism and (duck and cover)


----------



## rootforme (Mar 22, 2022)

Joe Biden RULES!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Joe Biden RULES!
> View attachment 5106363


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 22, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Joe Biden RULES!
> View attachment 5106363


Right, because physical deformities are oh so funny


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 23, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Right, because physical deformities are oh so funny


Trump thought so as well and called people out for them. Seems there is a pattern here. Unless your white, hate all others that are different, your not part of the “cool” kids group......sad.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Because the movie goonies is real. You guys think I'm a trump voter but I'm actually a long time Democrat who believes in old school Democrat values with slightly progressive beliefs. Modern democrats however are the epitome of hip hop culture brain dead morons who just follow the winning team and can't think for themselves and would put a guy who can't tie his own shoes and is a freaking senile moron as the president And then have the audacity to sit there and act like he is the absolute best choice possible while totally ignoring the reason why it is that way.

I support intelligent people not morons and that goes for democrats and republicans. Unfortunately today the masses are feeble minded and can easily be put in a row to follow one simpleton just by showcasing them in the media. Use your brains people you have a guy who can't wipe his own a** as the president of your country you can't sit there and defend that. There are literally millions of adults who would serve as a better president than either trump or biden.. No puppetry going on here though completely fair and balanced elections process. Completely ignore the fact that the same few families have been running this country for decades. Feeble minded people are persuaded by the media and that's the masses as stated before so when the media hand picks the presidential candidates for the powers that be, the masses run to them because they wanna be part of the winning team. The majority don't follow politics or understand government they're just waiting for the Super Bowl when they're gonna pick a side. And they don't really care about the battle getting up to the game they just want the game so they can pick a side and have a battle. So the media sticks their carrot candidates in the face of the feeble minded masses and the masses then run to the polls to pick their winning team and do their battle Democrat verse Republican. But rarely is the best candidate picked and rarely is the best candidate picked from an organic process but it's more done in the same way that high school prom king and high school prom queen get picked through popularity and the media creates that popularity..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You guys think I'm a trump voter but I'm actually a long time Democrat who believes in old school Democrat values


Old school Democrat values, you say? How far back are we going? Pro slavery values of the 18th and 19th century or segregation values of the 20th century?


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Old school Democrat values, you say? How far back are we going? Pro slavery values of the 18th and 19th century or segregation values of the 20th century?


That's pretty insulting considering I'm mixed racially and many of my ancestors were slaves. How are you going to talk to me about slavery?? Are you mixed racially are you black? Are you Native American? I think you barked up the wrong tree m***********. I'm happy to debate you any day of the week on slavery you lttle armchair little piece of s***.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Old school Democrat values, you say? How far back are we going? Pro slavery values of the 18th and 19th century or segregation values of the 20th century?


I think you hit a nerve


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

You all are digging your own grave now you want to get racist in this debate and start poking at people because they're mixed racially you're really standing on the high ground let me tell you that m************ and that m************ and all of you that want to come and laugh at me for being insulted racially you're a part of that crowd. And now you know why I say modern democrats are complete piles of s*** that can't think for themselves and are the irony and the laughing stock. You have no values all you do is wait for the Super Bowl so you can have a little battle like little children.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> That's pretty insulting considering I'm mixed racially and many of my ancestors were slaves. How are you going to talk to me about slavery?? Are you mixed racially are you black? Are you Native American? I think you barked up the wrong tree m***********. I'm happy to debate you any day of the week on slavery you lttle armchair little piece of s***.


You seem upset, snowflake.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Real high ground you're standing on insult people racially and then call them a snowflake when they get upset. You are actually the prime definition of a low life racist piece of s***.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

I didn't realize I entered trump's mansion


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Real high ground you're standing on insult people racially and then call them a snowflake when they get upset. You are actually the prime definition of a low life racist piece of s***.


You’re quick to throw the victim card out there. You fit in good with the Trumpies. Good luck in life. Supporting a party that hates mixed people but you claim to be mixed. Love the way you threw the slave thing in there like you were ever a slave.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re quick to throw the victim card out there. You fit in good with the Trumpies. Good luck in life. Supporting a party that hates mixed people but you claim to be mixed. Love the way you threw the slave thing in there like you were ever a slave.


I don't have to have been a slave to be offended by people by people being ignorant and racist.. You laughing at my post and thinking it's a joke that I'm offended by it puts you in the class of one of the worst f****** humans on the face of the Earth as far as I'm concerned You want to sit there and laugh? You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded and then when someone actually acts racist you'll wanna be quiet? The irony..


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't have to have been a slave to be offended by people by people being ignorant and racist.. You laughing at my post and thinking it's a joke that I'm offended by it puts you in the class of one of the worst f****** humans on the face of the Earth as far as I'm concerned You want to sit there and laugh? You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded and then when someone actually acts racist you'll wanna be quiet? The irony..


You’re such a victim. You should report all of us for being mean.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Real high ground you're standing on insult people racially and then call them a snowflake when they get upset.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

This is exactly what you get from modern democrats nowadays.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't have to have been a slave to be offended by people by people being ignorant and racist.. You laughing at my post and thinking it's a joke that I'm offended by it puts you in the class of one of the worst f****** humans on the face of the Earth as far as I'm concerned You want to sit there and laugh? You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded and then when someone actually acts racist you'll wanna be quiet? The irony..


I’m sure this guy doesn’t want you making fun of him either.




__





Is Biden really that bad?


this whole rant is a bigoted pile of horseshit, so i can only imagine what stayed inside your head... :spew: people like you do make me sick. tear down everything you can get your hands on, and make vague, stupid, untenable "suggestions" for improvements...oh get a better president, change this...



www.rollitup.org





Did it stop you? No. YOU can do what you want. Guess what WE can too.

let your whining continue now


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

You guys can make fun all you want just pick something a little bit more tasteful than the color of someone's skin.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re such a victim. You should report all of us for being mean.


It looks like we pissed off a troll this morning. Great job, bro. I feel like we accomplished something today and it’s it not even 8 am.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

So basically what you're saying is you are so offended by my comments on Biden that you guys became racist towards me?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You guys can make fun all you want just pick something a little bit more tasteful than the color of someone's skin.


No one has talked about skin colour but you.


----------



## Popop (Mar 23, 2022)

No, he isn't that bad....he is horrible

Most normal folk would take mean tweets and embellishments over ruining the foundation of a country, any day of the week.‍


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> No one has talked about skin colour but you.


 I don't find poking fun at slavery to be something not racist especially when you're doing it to someone who's part black and has a family history of slavery..


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Would you go to a Jewish person and make fun of the holocaust to them? It might hit a nerve.. And if that did happen I wouldn't expect a group of people to start pointing the finger and laughing at them when they were offended because then it would look like the entire group is a bunch of f****** prejudice b*******.

You wouldn't say to that person. You've never been in the holocaust so you can't really be offended if I make fun of it. LIKE YOU SUGGESTED TO ME..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't find poking fun at slavery to be something not racist especially when you're doing it to someone who's part black and has a family history of slavery..


I wasn’t “poking fun at slavery”, I was poking fun at you.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Poking fun at me because I'm offended by something racist.. Which is being racist..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

No. Poking fun at you because you’re really dumb.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Because I got offended got it! I think you're a low life who's intolerant. Id rather be me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You wouldn't say to that person. You've never been in the holocaust so you can't really be offended if I make fun of it. LIKE YOU SUGGESTED TO ME..


Show me where I suggested such a thing.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Show me where I suggested such a thing.


Maybe that was someone else in your gang of racists. I could have lost track of the attacks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Maybe that was someone else in your gang of racists. I could have lost track of the attacks.


You aren’t doing very well this morning. Maybe you should take a time out and come back anew.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Yeah being attacked by racists can do that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

Popop said:


> No, he isn't that bad....he is horrible
> 
> Most normal folk would take mean tweets and embellishments over ruining the foundation of a country, any day of the week.‍


Hey pop, you really need to get out of your information bubble because most normal folk know trump put a lot of those cracks in your country’s foundation. 

Im curious though. What do you think Biden is doing that is ruining the foundation of your country?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I think you hit a nerve


Plus he’s got lots of black friends


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Yeah being attacked by racists can do that.


White Power !


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Because the movie goonies is real. You guys think I'm a trump voter but I'm actually a long time Democrat who believes in old school Democrat values with slightly progressive beliefs. Modern democrats however are the epitome of hip hop culture brain dead morons who just follow the winning team and can't think for themselves and would put a guy who can't tie his own shoes and is a freaking senile moron as the president And then have the audacity to sit there and act like he is the absolute best choice possible while totally ignoring the reason why it is that way.
> 
> I support intelligent people not morons and that goes for democrats and republicans. Unfortunately today the masses are feeble minded and can easily be put in a row to follow one simpleton just by showcasing them in the media. Use your brains people you have a guy who can't wipe his own a** as the president of your country you can't sit there and defend that. There are literally millions of adults who would serve as a better president than either trump or biden.. No puppetry going on here though completely fair and balanced elections process. Completely ignore the fact that the same few families have been running this country for decades. Feeble minded people are persuaded by the media and that's the masses as stated before so when the media hand picks the presidential candidates for the powers that be, the masses run to them because they wanna be part of the winning team. The majority don't follow politics or understand government they're just waiting for the Super Bowl when they're gonna pick a side. And they don't really care about the battle getting up to the game they just want the game so they can pick a side and have a battle. So the media sticks their carrot candidates in the face of the feeble minded masses and the masses then run to the polls to pick their winning team and do their battle Democrat verse Republican. But rarely is the best candidate picked and rarely is the best candidate picked from an organic process but it's more done in the same way that high school prom king and high school prom queen get picked through popularity and the media creates that popularity..


lol you really are a fucking moronic spam troll.

You're missing the fact that you have no idea what you actually 'know' about anyone. That is why I base my decisions on who to vote for based on their record.

50 years give or take of a very clean pro-American record and never cashing in on their political power was a great reason to vote for Biden.

Giving him shit because he has a stutter and you bought into the lying propaganda is not.



rootforme said:


> Yeah being attacked by racists can do that.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol you really are a fucking moronic spam troll.
> 
> You're missing the fact that you have no idea what you actually 'know' about anyone. That is why I base my decisions on who to vote for based on their record.


You mean like spending a large portion of your energy and your career toward incarceration of minorities? 



> 50 years give or take of a very clean pro-American record and never cashing in on their political power was a great reason to vote for Biden.


That's laughable..


> Giving him shit because he has a stutter and you bought into the lying propaganda is not.


There's no lies here and yes propaganda IS real that's why you keep brainlessly voting for the same puppets the media popularizes. It's the same reason people buy an Armani t-shirt for $70. They're dumb, brainwashed, and want to fit in..







[/QUOTE]


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

Imagine you wanna buy a house and the realtor only shows you property A or property B and you have to choose between property A and property B. You don't get to look at anything else.. Do you think that realtor is giving you a fair choice in what's out there in the market? That's basically how our politics are. The media is the real estate agent.

So then what do you do if the real estate agent is only showing you properties it owns itself? Property A and B are owned by the agent. That's basically where we are..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You mean like spending a large portion of your energy and your career toward incarceration of minorities?


Nope you are incorrect once again. I assume you are trolling about the Crime bill which was hard on minorities thanks to the crack epidemic and the Republican propaganda spam about it back then that led to America thinking it was way worse than 'white people' drugs. Biden actually did not want that in the Crime Bill, but unfortunately the Republicans stuffed it and left Biden with a choice, to abandon all the hard work to protect abused women and children, and all the other great things that were in that bill, and be trolled as 'soft on crime' that was a very real issue in the late 80's early 90's here in America, or abandon it for something that he did not have a crystal ball to fully know how harmful the impacts would be in the non-white population.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/ 

And even then was only one bill, where is the rest of what you are pretending is there that is in his almost 50 years that was 'incarcerating minorities'?



> That's laughable..


Nope, just the bullshit propaganda spam you keep pushing.




> There's no lies here and yes propaganda IS real that's why you keep brainlessly voting for the same puppets the media popularizes. It's the same reason people buy an Armani t-shirt for $70. They're dumb, brainwashed, and want to fit in..


lmao more 'the media' bullshit, you are 'the media' when you post. 


rootforme said:


> Imagine you wanna buy a house and the realtor only shows you property A or property B and you have to choose between property A and property B. You don't get to look at anything else.. Do you think that realtor is giving you a fair choice in what's out there in the market? That's basically how our politics are. The media is the real estate agent.
> 
> So then what do you do if the real estate agent is only showing you properties it owns itself? Property A and B are owned by the agent. That's basically where we are..


Does this stupid as shit analogy actually make sense to you?

There were about what 20 Democrats in the primary, hell there were even about 5 or so Republicans trying to get the nominee over Trump (who had the RNC change their rules so nobody could vote against him in the Republican state primaries).

You are a joke that should take a step back and really take some time to realize how lame your trolling is (assuming you are not just a paid propaganda troll here to generate spam to keep bumping shit titled threads).

And if you are crying about actual news companies, you again are wrong, there was press coverage of them. Your trolling bullshit might seem truthy but really it is just your bullshit feels.

https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2020-54334173


----------



## rootforme (Mar 23, 2022)

I only have to listen to Bidens own mouth speak. There's countless hours of him on tape saying racist comments spanning his entire career. Not surprising you guys defend the racist though. That's real irony.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I only have to listen to Bidens own mouth speak. There's countless hours of him on tape saying racist comments spanking his entire career. Not surprising you guys defend the racist though. That's real irony.


lmao you are so full of shit.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/post-15263858








Or is this where you lie about him calling black men 'super predators', or use the example of him saying stupidly racist shit about Indian guys owning gas stations or whatever it was?

He is a old white guy, of course you can find shit he said that is stupid and racist. But to pretend like you have 'countless hours' of it is just a lie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Because the movie goonies is real. You guys think I'm a trump voter but I'm actually a long time Democrat who believes in old school Democrat values with slightly progressive beliefs. Modern democrats however are the epitome of hip hop culture brain dead morons who just follow the winning team and can't think for themselves and would put a guy who can't tie his own shoes and is a freaking senile moron as the president And then have the audacity to sit there and act like he is the absolute best choice possible while totally ignoring the reason why it is that way.
> 
> I support intelligent people not morons and that goes for democrats and republicans. Unfortunately today the masses are feeble minded and can easily be put in a row to follow one simpleton just by showcasing them in the media. Use your brains people you have a guy who can't wipe his own a** as the president of your country you can't sit there and defend that. There are literally millions of adults who would serve as a better president than either trump or biden.. No puppetry going on here though completely fair and balanced elections process. Completely ignore the fact that the same few families have been running this country for decades. Feeble minded people are persuaded by the media and that's the masses as stated before so when the media hand picks the presidential candidates for the powers that be, the masses run to them because they wanna be part of the winning team. The majority don't follow politics or understand government they're just waiting for the Super Bowl when they're gonna pick a side. And they don't really care about the battle getting up to the game they just want the game so they can pick a side and have a battle. So the media sticks their carrot candidates in the face of the feeble minded masses and the masses then run to the polls to pick their winning team and do their battle Democrat verse Republican. But rarely is the best candidate picked and rarely is the best candidate picked from an organic process but it's more done in the same way that high school prom king and high school prom queen get picked through popularity and the media creates that popularity..


ahh, i see, you're not a magat, you're an elitist who believes in his own superiority...and who uses every fallacious argument in the propagandist toolbox to push your bullshit narrative...
well, first off, the goal was to get trump the fuck out of office. goal accomplished. did the best possible candidate win? no, because the best possible candidate didn't run. i don't even know who that would be, but we had who we had, and crying about it after the fact accomplishes fuck all. second, Biden has a law degree, was a US Senator for 36 years, Vice President for 8 years, and still has more common sense and intelligence than you, and about 75% or republicans...and there are no real scandals surrounding Biden, or his son...all manufactured shit by republicans...his son was never barred for life from having anything to do with a charity, because he stole from it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> That's pretty insulting considering I'm mixed racially and many of my ancestors were slaves. How are you going to talk to me about slavery?? Are you mixed racially are you black? Are you Native American? I think you barked up the wrong tree m***********. I'm happy to debate you any day of the week on slavery you lttle armchair little piece of s***.


i have to believe any African or Hispanic ancestors you might have had would smack the smug off of your face if they had the chance...you're working directly against everything that they dreamed of...congratulations...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You all are digging your own grave now you want to get racist in this debate and start poking at people because they're mixed racially you're really standing on the high ground let me tell you that m************ and that m************ and all of you that want to come and laugh at me for being insulted racially you're a part of that crowd. And now you know why I say modern democrats are complete piles of s*** that can't think for themselves and are the irony and the laughing stock. You have no values all you do is wait for the Super Bowl so you can have a little battle like little children.


this isn't a debate, this is you abusing us with your bad trolling, and us laughing at your pathetic efforts, while owning your every statement...
no one, and i mean no one on this forum gives a shit if you're of mixed ancestry...you're the one who keeps bringing it up and acting like that qualifies you to be an expert on racism...my great grandmother was a Romani Gypsy...and that meant i knew fuck all about Romani Gypsys...i had to read and do research to know about that part of my family heritage...and i just can't see you doing the same kind of research


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Real high ground you're standing on insult people racially and then call them a snowflake when they get upset. You are actually the prime definition of a low life racist piece of s***.


no one racially insulted you...please highlight where this occurred? because looking back, i don't see anyone making any slurs about your as yet unmentioned racial makeup...


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no one racially insulted you...please highlight where this occurred? because looking back, i don't see anyone making any slurs about your as yet unmentioned racial makeup...


He has a victim card and he can use it if he wants to


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I only have to listen to Bidens own mouth speak. There's countless hours of him on tape saying racist comments spanning his entire career. Not surprising you guys defend the racist though. That's real irony.


I smell magat FAKE NEWS!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't have to have been a slave to be offended by people by people being ignorant and racist.. You laughing at my post and thinking it's a joke that I'm offended by it puts you in the class of one of the worst f****** humans on the face of the Earth as far as I'm concerned You want to sit there and laugh? You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded and then when someone actually acts racist you'll wanna be quiet? The irony..


well it's a good thing that you are the only person included in "as far as i'm concerned"....
so it was ok for you to use the (makeup supplied) appearance of a mentally and physically impaired person to imply that everyone who voted for Biden is mentally deficient, but it's not ok for us to find your use of the same image distasteful and call you out about it?


which one is you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m sure this guy doesn’t want you making fun of him either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, this guy is fine with him making fun of me, his opinion means nothing to me, and he can run around all day long calling me whatever he likes, i could give a fuck less. if i cared what asshole douchebags thought of me, i wouldn't be here to begin with...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You guys can make fun all you want just pick something a little bit more tasteful than the color of someone's skin.


who the fuck made fun of the color of your skin? i still ain't seein it....link to the post that contains this alleged racist remark, please?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't find poking fun at slavery to be something not racist especially when you're doing it to someone who's part black and has a family history of slavery..


again...don't see that...ANYWHERE in this thread...and even if the thing that didn't happen, happened, did you inform any of us about your racial heritage prior to this imagined racist statement that you still can't link?...no, so then how can it be "especially" anything when there couldn't possibly have been any intent to do so, when no one knew that information, about the statement they never made?


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I don't have to have been a slave to be offended by people by people being ignorant and racist.. You laughing at my post and thinking it's a joke that I'm offended by it puts you in the class of one of the worst f****** humans on the face of the Earth as far as I'm concerned You want to sit there and laugh? You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded and then when someone actually acts racist you'll wanna be quiet? The irony..


STOP SAYING RETARDED, jerk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Would you go to a Jewish person and make fun of the holocaust to them? It might hit a nerve.. And if that did happen I wouldn't expect a group of people to start pointing the finger and laughing at them when they were offended because then it would look like the entire group is a bunch of f****** prejudice b*******.
> 
> You wouldn't say to that person. You've never been in the holocaust so you can't really be offended if I make fun of it. LIKE YOU SUGGESTED TO ME..


ahh i see, you think him saying you were never a slave makes him a racist?....no, it makes you a person who is trying to use the experience of others to validate your shitty attitude and abusive statements...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again...don't see that...ANYWHERE in this thread...and even if the thing that didn't happen, happened, did you inform any of us about your racial heritage prior to this imagined racist statement that you still can't link?...no, so then how can it be "especially" anything when there couldn't possibly have been any intent to do so, when no one knew that information, about the statement they never made?


It’s revisionist history that the right is trying to go mainstream with 
The old rubber/glue routine


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Biden is on my disapproval side a bit now. Kinda worried actually. Who’s next?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Because I got offended got it! I think you're a low life who's intolerant. Id rather be me.


Circular reasoning (Latin: circulus in probando, "circle in proving"; also known as circular logic) is *a logical fallacy in which the reasoner begins with what they are trying to end with*. The components of a circular argument are often logically valid because if the premises are true, the conclusion must be true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Imagine you wanna buy a house and the realtor only shows you property A or property B and you have to choose between property A and property B. You don't get to look at anything else.. Do you think that realtor is giving you a fair choice in what's out there in the market? That's basically how our politics are. The media is the real estate agent.
> 
> So then what do you do if the real estate agent is only showing you properties it owns itself? Property A and B are owned by the agent. That's basically where we are..


every single person in this forum is aware of the situation, and has been for years. we're voting for the best people we can, and we're pushing reforms as hard as we can...sorry we haven't finished fixing the country for you yet...so, maybe get the fuck up and help, instead of excoriating those who are already doing more than you're ever done to help the situation?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I only have to listen to Bidens own mouth speak. There's countless hours of him on tape saying racist comments spanning his entire career. Not surprising you guys defend the racist though. That's real irony.


produce some links to these "countless hours" ?....¿


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> You guys wanted to find a fictional character in a movie offensive because you think he looks retarded


Why did you find the image *you* posted offensive? No one ever said anything about his looking "retarded" but you, projectarino


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> STOP SAYING RETARDED, jerk


It’s a deplorable thang


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a deplorable thang


It’s hate speech now imho so yeah sounds about right, deplorable.


----------



## Roger.H (Mar 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


The guy is not sane, If you like him so much shut off your gas at home, buy an electric car and learn to say HELLO in Chinese because he will sell out the country, and with the money, he and his family have accumulated they will be hard to touch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

^^^^^^ First post.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger.H said:


> The guy is not sane, If you like him so much shut off your gas at home, buy an electric car and learn to say HELLO in Chinese because he will sell out the country, and with the money, he and his family have accumulated they will be hard to touch.


Welcome to RIU and the politics section  
fresh new sock


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger.H said:


> The guy is not sane, If you like him so much shut off your gas at home, buy an electric car and learn to say HELLO in Chinese because he will sell out the country, and with the money, he and his family have accumulated they will be hard to touch.


well, whose foot stink is on this sock? another post or two please, to narrow down the stench.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Because the movie goonies is real. You guys think I'm a trump voter but I'm actually a long time Democrat who believes in old school Democrat values with slightly progressive beliefs. Modern democrats however are the epitome of hip hop culture brain dead morons who just follow the winning team and can't think for themselves and would put a guy who can't tie his own shoes and is a freaking senile moron as the president And then have the audacity to sit there and act like he is the absolute best choice possible while totally ignoring the reason why it is that way.
> 
> I support intelligent people not morons and that goes for democrats and republicans. Unfortunately today the masses are feeble minded and can easily be put in a row to follow one simpleton just by showcasing them in the media. Use your brains people you have a guy who can't wipe his own a** as the president of your country you can't sit there and defend that. There are literally millions of adults who would serve as a better president than either trump or biden.. No puppetry going on here though completely fair and balanced elections process. Completely ignore the fact that the same few families have been running this country for decades. Feeble minded people are persuaded by the media and that's the masses as stated before so when the media hand picks the presidential candidates for the powers that be, the masses run to them because they wanna be part of the winning team. The majority don't follow politics or understand government they're just waiting for the Super Bowl when they're gonna pick a side. And they don't really care about the battle getting up to the game they just want the game so they can pick a side and have a battle. So the media sticks their carrot candidates in the face of the feeble minded masses and the masses then run to the polls to pick their winning team and do their battle Democrat verse Republican. But rarely is the best candidate picked and rarely is the best candidate picked from an organic process but it's more done in the same way that high school prom king and high school prom queen get picked through popularity and the media creates that popularity..


And yet you quack MAGA.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Old school Democrat values, you say? How far back are we going? Pro slavery values of the 18th and 19th century or segregation values of the 20th century?


“when folks knew their place”


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 23, 2022)

rootforme said:


> This is exactly what you get from modern democrats nowadays.


I’m not a Democrat and I still think your a dick.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> hat is the only pathetic terrain in the bleak plain of his solitude. Let’s respect the bleak and add no terrain.


Beautifull, simply wonderful prose

I am in awe!

Your elegance in using the written word with such mastery to paint such a vivid picture of Man's inhumanity/stupidity towards fellow Humans., expressed by that dumb fuck.

Bravo!!!!


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Beautifull, simply wonderful prose
> 
> I am in awe!
> 
> ...


Damn you're really on his dick aren't ya. It's cute you're so easily impressed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Damn you're really on his dick aren't ya. It's cute you're so easily impressed.


^^^^^ Joined 31 minutes ago.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Damn you're really on his dick aren't ya


Why is it the 1st thing you think/thought of is @cannabineer's cock?
Tell me why?
Why such deviant thoughts 
Are you a homophobe?
Or jealous?
Or both?
Probably both.


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Why is it the 1st thing you think/thought of is @cannabineer's cock?
> Tell me why?
> Why such deviant thoughts
> Are you a homophobe?
> ...


You're the one in awe over someone formulating 2 sentences and I thought it was sweet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

I wonder whose sock this is? James, who did you piss off?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Why is it the 1st thing you think/thought of is @cannabineer's cock?
> Tell me why?
> Why such deviant thoughts
> Are you a homophobe?
> ...


It is a head-turner


----------



## GOT420 (Mar 23, 2022)

Biden was terrible the day he took office and he still is.
He even let it slip that he is working towards a New World Order...starting to sound like Alex Jones. He must be going senile.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Biden was terrible the day he took office and he still is.
> He even let it slip that he is working towards a New World Order...starting to sound like Alex Jones. He must be going senile.


Every single day he outperforms That Russian Asset In The Oval Room (cool acronym)


----------



## GOT420 (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Every single day he outperforms That Russian Asset In The Oval Room (cool acronym)


Looks like he's the one that can't get a grip on inflation and sound policy. Instead he's looking to make a digital programmable currency...thats a terrible idea.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Every single day he outperforms That Russian Asset In The Oval Room (cool acronym)


I doubt got will get it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I doubt got will get it.


A mouth breather, can't smell shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> You're the one in awe over someone formulating 2 sentences and I thought it was sweet.


no you didn't, and you still don't get it...you're just the same fucking foot, stuffed into a different sock, none of us gave a fuck what you said when you were argyle, none of us gave a fuck what you said when you were plaid, none of us are going to give a fuck when you're a cum crusted tube sock behind your own bed....
no matter how many times you paint a piece of shit a different color, it's still just a piece of shit painted a different color....


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no you didn't, and you still don't get it...you're just the same fucking foot, stuffed into a different sock, none of us gave a fuck what you said when you were argyle, none of us gave a fuck what you said when you were plaid, none of us are going to give a fuck when you're a cum crusted tube sock behind your own bed....
> no matter how many times you paint a piece of shit a different color, it's still just a piece of shit painted a different color....


Men can magically become women now so i guess its possible i can turn into a tube sock. I'm not sure how I want to identify yet but I'm thinking about going with gender fluid so I can change depending on how I feel that day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Biden was terrible the day he took office and he still is.
> He even let it slip that he is working towards a New World Order...starting to sound like Alex Jones. He must be going senile.


I WANT A NEW WORLD ORDER....you fucking dumb asses have turned this one into shit. of course you're idea of a new world order is someone being under someone else's boot, because that's all you've ever understood, and have no hope of realizing that to a lot of us, a new world order would be welcome relief from constantly having to explain EVERYTHING to those of you that are less "congitively sophisticated" (which is the nicest way i've ever heard to call fucking morons fucking morons)
how about a one world government? where crop surpluses are used to feed those in hunger, instead of being destroyed and the farmers being paid subsidies for not growing food? where everyone has enough to get by, and no one has to worry about starving, or freezing?
how about living together in tolerance, and not killing each other over petty disagreements over who has the better mythology?
a world with transparent government, where corporations are just business entities, with no real say in world governance?...
God money's not looking for the cure. 
God money's not concerned with the sick among the pure. 
God money let's go dancing on the backs of the bruised. 
God money's not one to choose


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I WANT A NEW WORLD ORDER....you fucking dumb asses have turned this one into shit. of course you're idea of a new world order is someone being under someone else's boot, because that's all you've ever understood, and have no hope of realizing that to a lot of us, a new world order would be welcome relief from constantly having to explain EVERYTHING to those of you that are less "congitively sophisticated" (which is the nicest way i've ever heard to call fucking morons fucking morons)
> how about a one world government? where crop surpluses are used to feed those in hunger, instead of being destroyed and the farmers being paid subsidies for not growing food? where everyone has enough to get by, and no one has to worry about starving, or freezing?
> how about living together in tolerance, and not killing each other over petty disagreements over who has the better mythology?
> a world with transparent government, where corporations are just business entities, with no real say in world governance?...
> ...


(Slow clap)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

GOT420 said:


> Looks like he's the one that can't get a grip on inflation and sound policy. Instead he's looking to make a digital programmable currency...thats a terrible idea.


He told the fed to explore the possibility...if they seem to think it's a good idea, i tend to trust their opinion over yours...but just out of morbid curiosity, why do you think it's a terrible idea?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Men can magically become women now so i guess its possible i can turn into a tube sock. I'm not sure how I want to identify yet but I'm thinking about going with gender fluid so I can change depending on how I feel that day.


one more thing you don't understand...people don't change their gender identification. they are what they are, and deserve to be allowed to be what they are. apparently, to you, they're playing a game of spin the gender when they get out of bed every day...


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one more thing you don't understand...people don't change their gender identification. they are what they are, and deserve to be allowed to be what they are. apparently, to you, they're playing a game of spin the gender when they get out of bed every day...


Yes, gender fluid means you can identify as whatever you want based off how they feel that day. Sounds pretty sweet to me.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Men can magically become women now so i guess its possible i can turn into a tube sock. I'm not sure how I want to identify yet but I'm thinking about going with gender fluid so I can change depending on how I feel that day.


It's not magic, it's called science & medicine......You can research it


----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's not magic, it's called science & medicine......You can research it


Theres no science that says you can change gender daily. I'm happy for them if they're happy but I live in reality.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Theres no science that says you can change gender daily. I'm happy for them if they're happy but I live in reality of my own making. FTFY


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> . . . . . . . i guess its possible i can turn into a tube sock. I'm not sure how I want to identify yet . . . . . . . . . . so I can change depending on how I feel that day.


I always thought a sock full of shit pretty much was the same as any other sock full of shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I always thought a sock full of shit pretty much was the same as any other sock full of shit.


Smell wise yes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 24, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Theres no science that says you can change gender daily. I'm happy for them if they're happy but I live in reality.


Only your reality which is dangerously close to flat earth land


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5108870


Welcome back propaganda spam troll.

I wouldn't worry about Putin killing us all. That is the pedo your talking about right? 

It will be interesting though if this picture turns out to be photoshopped by some right wing hate monger though.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5119566
> 
> View attachment 5119567


That & Covid
Does any fucking anybody fucking understand (apparently you fucking don't) that Covid brought the entire fucking world , right fucking now, into this fucked up situation.
Added to that is the fucking Russia/Ukraine conflict which has set the commodities exchange market exploding & will lead to cost increases for a fucking loaf of fucking bread.
And your insinuating that it's Biden's fault?
Your one of the reasons & your ilk that is fucking destroying this country.
Go to fucking Mar a Lago or whatever that shithole is called/spelled and suck Donalds dick
As they said in the Quite Man, your in my book.
Keep talking shit
I'm looking forward to it


----------



## rootforme (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> That & Covid
> Does any fucking anybody fucking understand (apparently you fucking don't) that Covid brought the entire fucking world , right fucking now, into this fucked up situation.
> Added to that is the fucking Russia/Ukraine conflict which has set the commodities exchange market exploding & will lead to cost increases for a fucking loaf of fucking bread.
> And your insinuating that it's Biden's fault?
> ...


First off, Trump sucks crooked d1cks.. Secondly, most don't blame Biden the unthinkable. They blame the democrats as a whole who used scare tactics and partisan politics during a pandemic like hiding ppe(NY) and then blaming Trump for not supplying enough, or making fun of Trump for pop up hospitals and converting two navy vessels into emergency hospitals in record time, but nobody democrats whined and called him stupid while at the same time telling everyone to stay indoors, fear mongering all day on TV, fear mongering all day on the radio, influenced by the king of fears master story teller Anthony Fuckme I mean Fauci, up to and including publicly scaring people into believing 1 million Americans could die in the first year.. Then as soon as Trump is out Covid isn't scary anymore. 

That's why democrats suck. Trump has nothing to do with it. (Not saying Republicans are better)


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> That & Covid
> Does any fucking anybody fucking understand (apparently you fucking don't) that Covid brought the entire fucking world , right fucking now, into this fucked up situation.
> Added to that is the fucking Russia/Ukraine conflict which has set the commodities exchange market exploding & will lead to cost increases for a fucking loaf of fucking bread.
> And your insinuating that it's Biden's fault?
> ...


you’re projecting your feelings and missing the point. The fact he said something so asinine is something to acknowledge.

Everyone is locking in to the air handshake viral video and him wondering around on stage; but I think what he actually says is a big deal, and the other stuff just more of the same mindset that turned Trump into the boogeyman. Nowhere in either picture blames all inflation on Biden you just got defensive and jumped to that. Clearly the disruptions because of lockdowns and forced closure, along with mandatory 2 week quarantine, compounded all over the world for 2 years are a primary contributor to inflation - along with our own government’s policies. Not Russia


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

rootforme said:


> First off, Trump sucks crooked d1cks.. Secondly, most don't blame Biden the unthinkable. They blame the democrats as a whole who used scare tactics and partisan politics during a pandemic like hiding ppe(NY) and then blaming Trump for not supplying enough, or making fun of Trump for pop up hospitals and converting two navy vessels into emergency hospitals in record time, but nobody democrats whined and called him stupid while at the same time telling everyone to stay indoors, fear mongering all day on TV, fear mongering all day on the radio, influenced by the king of fears master story teller Anthony Fuckme I mean Fauci, up to and including publicly scaring people into believing 1 million Americans could die in the first year.. Then as soon as Trump is out Covid isn't scary anymore.
> 
> That's why democrats suck. Trump has nothing to do with it. (Not saying Republicans are better)


I could eat alphabet soup and a laxative and *shit* more coherent prose.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> , and the other stuff just more of the same mindset that turned Trump into the boogeyman.


Mindset that turned Trump into a Booooogeyman?
Fuck, I've been laughing for the last 5 minutes so hard my stomach actually hurts, which was accomplished the last time when my Catholic school nun, Sister Cyrill fell down the stairs and really fucked up her face/head/arms/legs.
I was in 3rd grade & it was wonderful/Tragic............/WONDERFULL!!!!!
That cunt nun used to snap her fingers onto your earlobe when you were standing in the cold all lined up before school.
Imagine that
Your fucking freezing standing in the cold & this fuckingnun bitch snaps your ear?
Unforgettable
Fuck Catholicism 
Built on violence/exploitation/myth & fantasy.


Anyway, back to the subject

Trump needed no fucking help at all to be considered a fucking clown/idiot/charlatan/sexual predator/adulterer/lying/perverted/lusts after his daughter/Putin's ass kisser/racist POS that is a FUCKING DANGER TO THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You don't get that?
Sorry to be you


----------



## Popop (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm sorry you guys are arguing here. But if you think this geriatric, kid sniffing, word jumbling president is doing a good job, I have some beach front property in Montana I would like to sell you.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> I'm sorry you guys are arguing here. But if you think this geriatric, kid sniffing, word jumbling president is doing a good job, I have some beach front property in Montana I would like to sell you.


what are you talking about?

nothing you said makes any sense.


----------



## Popop (Apr 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> nothing you said makes any sense.


Nothing ? Hmm that's odd.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> Nothing ? Hmm that's odd.


No; it is not. You are heaping the sort of baseless calumnies upon the head of the current President that say much more about you than about him.


----------



## Popop (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No; it is not. You are heaping the sort of baseless calumnies upon the head of the current President that say much more about you than about him.


What is false about what I said? Geriatric? Kid sniffing? Or was it the word jumbling? Because I have plenty of proof for you, if you are so inclined.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> What is false about what I said? Geriatric? Kid sniffing? Or was it the word jumbling? Because I have plenty of proof for you, if you are so inclined.


They contain varying levels of falsehood. More to the point, the uncritical consumption of Repug lies by people who could have just listened to the real news is an indicator of crazy, stupid or both. You propagate lies willingly. Seek help outside the cult.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> I'm sorry you guys are arguing here. But if you think this geriatric, kid sniffing, word jumbling president is doing a good job, I have some beach front property in Montana I would like to sell you.


Biden is doing a much better job than the rapist, lying, cheating, incestuous, barely literate traitor he replaced did.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> What is false about what I said? Geriatric? Kid sniffing? Or was it the word jumbling? Because I have plenty of proof for you, if you are so inclined.


 It is pretty sick watching Biden sniff so many kids. Better be careful dont want to trigger same 3 people who live in these political threads lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> you’re projecting your feelings and missing the point. The fact he said something so asinine is something to acknowledge.
> 
> Everyone is locking in to the air handshake viral video and him wondering around on stage; but I think what he actually says is a big deal, and the other stuff just more of the same mindset that turned Trump into the boogeyman. Nowhere in either picture blames all inflation on Biden you just got defensive and jumped to that. Clearly the disruptions because of lockdowns and forced closure, along with mandatory 2 week quarantine, compounded all over the world for 2 years are a primary contributor to inflation - along with our own government’s policies. Not Russia


In the immortal words of a true traitor to the USA “FAKE NEWS”!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> It is pretty sick watching Biden sniff so many kids. Better be careful dont want to trigger same 3 people who live in these political threads lol


Seems you make it number four


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> What is false about what I said? Geriatric? Kid sniffing? Or was it the word jumbling? Because I have plenty of proof for you, if you are so inclined.


Can you list the hookers he paid to silence cause I can for the former guy?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

rootforme said:


> First off, Trump sucks crooked d1cks.. Secondly, most don't blame Biden the unthinkable. They blame the democrats as a whole who used scare tactics and partisan politics during a pandemic like hiding ppe(NY) and then blaming Trump for not supplying enough, or making fun of Trump for pop up hospitals and converting two navy vessels into emergency hospitals in record time, but nobody democrats whined and called him stupid while at the same time telling everyone to stay indoors, fear mongering all day on TV, fear mongering all day on the radio, influenced by the king of fears master story teller Anthony Fuckme I mean Fauci, up to and including publicly scaring people into believing 1 million Americans could die in the first year.. Then as soon as Trump is out Covid isn't scary anymore.
> 
> That's why democrats suck. Trump has nothing to do with it. (Not saying Republicans are better)


ommfg what a rant of tucker carlson /faux news bullshit...you say trump sucks and then you defend him for taking half measures and stupid shit....just not even worth the time, ignored


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> What is false about what I said? Geriatric? Kid sniffing? Or was it the word jumbling? Because I have plenty of proof for you, if you are so inclined.


Careful or you’ll really offend them. Biden and all dems are “Demigods” who have our best interest in mind. They’re doing such a good job at everything always. Cant you tell? Biden is even gonna end the war on drugs and fix all racial disparity once he forgets he’s been against doing either the other 700 years he’s been in office

We’re supposed to blame Trump - forever. The source of all the worlds problems and all the hate. He ruined our lives and killed everyone with covid. It’s all his fault man…..all his fault.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> I'm sorry you guys are arguing here. But if you think this geriatric, kid sniffing, word jumbling president is doing a good job, I have some beach front property in Montana I would like to sell you.


you're entitled to your opinion, as we are entitled to ours...do i need to tell you what our opinion is, do i need to tell you that you're a drone who listens to faux news and believes it? is it really necessary to tell you that you listen to manipulative people who want to control every aspect of your life and you're letting them?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5119566
> 
> View attachment 5119567





nuskool89 said:


> you’re projecting your feelings and missing the point. The fact he said something so asinine is something to acknowledge.
> 
> Everyone is locking in to the air handshake viral video and him wondering around on stage; but I think what he actually says is a big deal, and the other stuff just more of the same mindset that turned Trump into the boogeyman. Nowhere in either picture blames all inflation on Biden you just got defensive and jumped to that. Clearly the disruptions because of lockdowns and forced closure, along with mandatory 2 week quarantine, compounded all over the world for 2 years are a primary contributor to inflation - along with our own government’s policies. Not Russia


lmao cucktastic posts!

Do you believe everything you are told to believe from right wing propagandists?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-16900794


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> It is pretty sick watching Biden sniff so many kids. Better be careful dont want to trigger same 3 people who live in these political threads lol


a bowl of what? a bowl of dicks, apparently...you think watching Biden being affectionate to children in an unsexual way is creepy? how 
about this?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> Because I have plenty of proof for you


Oh yea, oh wise one?
Show me data/facts to back-up your bullshit.
Links please


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao cucktastic posts!
> 
> Do you believe everything you are told to believe from right wing propagandists?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-16900794


same question, do you believe everything from left wing propagandists? 

“This is one of those clever talking points that pose a conundrum when doing the Pinocchio Test. Biden’s math is defensible, especially because his full quote — not the truncated one circulating on Twitter — specifically refers to the impact of oil prices.

But at the same time, ordinary people might certainly have assumed he was referring to the 12-month inflation rate, not the one-month figure. Moreover, even not counting energy costs, the inflation number is relatively high. Most Americans care about the inflation rate over the past year, not the past month.

We went back and forth over whether some level of Pinocchios was warranted. We were tempted to award Two Pinocchios, essentially half true. We certainly would be more comfortable if Biden had referred specifically to monthly inflation figures. But he did refer to the invasion that began 50 days ago. So we will leave this unrated and let readers decide for themselves.”

Lol even the “fact checkers” can’t stop worshiping him


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> “This is one of those clever talking points that pose a conundrum when doing the Pinocchio Test. Biden’s math is defensible, especially because his full quote — not the truncated one circulating on Twitter — specifically refers to the impact of oil prices.
> 
> But at the same time, ordinary people might certainly have assumed he was referring to the 12-month inflation rate, not the one-month figure. Moreover, even not counting energy costs, the inflation number is relatively high. Most Americans care about the inflation rate over the past year, not the past month.
> 
> ...


or maybe the fact checkers are based in reality, while you live in a fantasy world?


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or maybe the fact checkers are based in reality, while you live in a fantasy world?


the only fantasy world I live in is 5 minutes at a time on occasion in the DMTverse. Highly recommend it. Partly the reason I have more love and no “hate” for you or those I disagree with politically.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> same question, do you believe everything from left wing propagandists?
> 
> “This is one of those clever talking points that pose a conundrum when doing the Pinocchio Test. Biden’s math is defensible, especially because his full quote — not the truncated one circulating on Twitter — specifically refers to the impact of oil prices.
> 
> ...


So 'ordinary people' might think that the edited click bait twitter lie is real is the reason that it is a lie?

You are really turning out to be just another sad ass troll.

You are doing the same stupid shit cherry picking to try to avoid actually owning up to your bullshit and then further your troll by pretending like somehow that fact check is worshiping Biden like the cuck logic right wing propagandists have programmed their cult to do when faced with facts that blow up their bullshit narratives.

Biden was clearly talking about the impacts on the war on oil prices being 70% of the inflation seen in this last report, and you are pushing bullshit spam to try to use this as some kind of bullshit attack on him by trying to use pretzel logic to pretend like it is year over year inflation, just like the author of that fact check did.

It is a bummer that you really have just went full troll lately. You really seemed like you were a normal person before too.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

rootforme said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . but nobody democrats whined and called him stupid while at the same time telling everyone to stay indoors, fear mongering all day on TV, fear mongering all day on the radio, influenced by the king of fears master story teller Anthony Fuckme I mean Fauci, up to and including publicly scaring people into believing 1 million Americans could die in the first year.. Then as soon as Trump is out Covid isn't scary anymore.


One million in the first year? No way do we have that many stupid folks. (just imagine the number of folks who would have to refuse the jab or a mask for that to happen) With the 20/20 hindsight, we now know it will take more than *two* years to reach that milestone. So in summary, covid-19 did not kill one million the first year. In fact I remember all of last year as the deaths and case numbers were getting bigger by the day, everyone was saying, this is all cool because trumpf is gone. Most of the dead are old people anyway, and who cares about them? Only their neighbors and families.

If they would stop their sniffling about Granny dying, we could get back to what is important. Saving girl's softball from trans kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> same question, do you believe everything from left wing propagandists?
> 
> “This is one of those clever talking points that pose a conundrum when doing the Pinocchio Test. Biden’s math is defensible, especially because his full quote — not the truncated one circulating on Twitter — specifically refers to the impact of oil prices.
> 
> ...


Our nation is under sustained and coordinated attack by an entire party gone rogue. It isnt so much that Biden is a great leader; its sumply that he is head, shoulders and kneecaps above the predecessor. Thats why the MAGAnoiacs have to pull out the tired old calumnies about sniffing children while ignoring someone else’s blatant boasts of “grabbing’em by the pussy” including at Miss Teen Escort pageants.

Your emphasis on Biden misses or conceals the real point that it is more about ousting Moscow Mitch, Fistpump Hawley, Marginal Trailer Queen (Jewish space lasers!), Haldol Boebert and the entire motleyed cast of the Treason Party and the scripted “news” networks that feed fresh slop into the troughs of the Big Lie daily. Carlson is paid to be an actor.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> same question, do you believe everything from left wing propagandists?
> 
> “This is one of those clever talking points that pose a conundrum when doing the Pinocchio Test. Biden’s math is defensible, especially because his full quote — not the truncated one circulating on Twitter — specifically refers to the impact of oil prices.
> 
> ...


I don't read Jacobin nor Breitbart or listen to Fox.

I mostly stick to facts based news reporting and eschew sites that are strongly biased one way or the other. FT, WaPo, that sort of source.

How about you? Where do you come up with your understanding of what is happening in the world and US society? Trump's rallies?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> Nothing ? Hmm that's odd.


Your statement had no point to it. It was just a jumble of High School level ad nominem phrases.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your statement had no point to it. It was just a jumble of High School level ad nominem phrases.


I’d say the point was to knock loose some anger. That is their nutrient.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d say the point was to knock loose some anger. That is their nutrient.


Hence why it made no sense. That kind of juvenile sneering is usually an attempt to cover up serious inadequacies. Or maybe they use it to identify their tribal affiliation.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hence why it made no sense. That kind of juvenile sneering is usually an attempt to cover up serious inadequacies. Or maybe they use it to identify their tribal affiliation.


Noce thing about tagging on the Internet is no paint remover needed.


----------



## althor (Apr 17, 2022)

Trump the worst president in history.
Biden the 2nd worst president in history.

the whole world is in trouble because we just had the two very worst presidents in history back to back.


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 17, 2022)

We just love to hate don’t we


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

althor said:


> Trump the worst president in history.
> Biden the 2nd worst president in history.
> 
> the whole world is in trouble because we just had the two very worst presidents in history back to back.


Oh, nonsense. Republicans fucked up big time in the 2000's. Bush was awful. His father was no better. Clinton left office with the deficit in decline and Bush Jr poured the healthy budget into a slop bucket to feed the party's wealthy swine.

Now, the whole world is in trouble because Republican right wing terrorists are destabilizing our democracy. Biden has done a fine job of cleaning up the messes left by the previous Republican administration despite their obstruction. Not sure if our democracy will survive the next Republican onslaught.

So, yeah. You speak nonsense. Both sides bad. LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


> We just love to hate don’t we


Republicans do.


----------



## Popop (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can you list the hookers he paid to silence cause I can for the former guy?


You assume I am a fan....haha nice generalization.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> You assume I am a fan....haha nice generalization.


You champion the lies that are a reliable and specific diagnostic. Fail.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

althor said:


> Trump the worst president in history.
> Biden the 2nd worst president in history.
> 
> the whole world is in trouble because we just had the two very worst presidents in history back to back.


Oh yea, they were the worst?
Well, my friend I'll agree with your pick as far as Trump goes.
But Biden?
He was left the most fucked up America ever, except for FDR dealing with the Depression/WW2.
Nixon/Ford/Hoover/both Bushes (GW # 1 though/Fucking that asshole Reagan were better than Biden who hasn't even completed 2 years in office?
It appears to me that you are young and haven't experienced much yet as far as existing with those Republican motherfuckers running this country into the fucking ground.
That is reality.
Open your eyes & read some history before you spew shit.
Happy Easter


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea, they were the worst?
> Well, my friend I'll agree with your pick as far as Trump goes.
> But Biden?
> He was left the most fucked up America ever, except for FDR dealing with the Depression/WW2.
> ...


with regards to the most messed-up Republic I direct your attention to Lincoln’s second term. The echoes still are loud.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> You assume I am a fan....haha nice generalization.


Well, that's how you come across.
It is what it is.


----------



## Popop (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You champion the lies that are a reliable and specific diagnostic. Fail.


 the depths upon the grain of your brow tattles, deepens your disdain towards me. Win


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with regards to the most messed-up Republic I direct your attention to Lincoln’s second term. The echoes still are loud.


You mean the one that he was shot in the head & died before he could finish his term after saving the Republic/Freeing the slaves.
Yup, he definitely wasn't perfect, but who the fuck is.
Personally, Lincoln & FDR are a coin toss for me as being the best POTUS


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> We just love to hate don’t we


now there is some truth 
Y’all do


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

althor said:


> Trump the worst president in history.
> Biden the 2nd worst president in history.
> 
> the whole world is in trouble because we just had the two very worst presidents in history back to back.


False we had the worst followed by the sad soul who had to pick up the pieces 
No both sides about it


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

I can only cast my vote for the icons of mythic proportions. So for me first place goes to. . . . . drum roll please. . . . 

George Washington's Wooden Teeth.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> the depths upon the grain of your brow tattles, deepens your disdain towards me. Win


Ah, don't worry that you sense disdain towards you from him/we all think that way  )















(only fucking with you/I can tell now your gonna be fun to abuse/we needed new blood to be spilled & your it me thinks)

Welcome!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> You mean the one that he was shot in the head & died before he could finish his term after saving the Republic/Freeing the slaves.
> Yup, he definitely wasn't perfect, but who the fuck is.
> Personally, Lincoln & FDR are a coin toss for me as being the best POTUS


I like Ike, the last honest Republican.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> the depths upon the grain of your brow tattles, deepens your disdain towards me. Win


more emotioneering. Fail


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> I can only cast my vote for the icons of mythic proportions. So for me first place goes to. . . . . drum roll please. . . .
> 
> George Washington's Wooden Teeth.


I liked that cherry tree/never told a lie shit
1st generation American bullshit.
Fucking lies from the start


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I like Ike, the last honest Republican.


Very true
What the fuck happened to the GOP since then?
Fucking sad/horrible & fucking dangerous.
If we lose seats in November, then Biden is fucked & you think things are bad now, just wait & see what those cocksuckers will do being in control of the Congress.

Shit, the consequences will be disastrous & I really think this Nation will not survive that.
We shall see, shan't we.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I liked that cherry tree/never told a lie shit
> 1st generation American bullshit.
> Fucking lies from the start


The wooden teeth myth is a big one too. I mean if young school kids were to find out the truth about his false teeth, they might question the story of the friendly father image.

Spoiler alert!!!!!! His teeth were false only in that they had began their life in someone else's mouth, and that those someone's had been enslaved people who had their teeth pulled so that a rich man with bad teeth could eat meat again.






George Washington's Teeth


Were George Washington's dentures really made of wood? Separate fact from fiction and learn more about George Washington and his troublesome teeth.




www.mountvernon.org




.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Very true
> What the fuck happened to the GOP since then?
> Fucking sad/horrible & fucking dangerous.
> If we lose seats in November, then Biden is fucked & you think things are bad now, just wait & see what those cocksuckers will do being in control of the Congress.
> ...


They got greedy and drifted toward Fascism.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

Popop said:


> the depths upon the grain of your brow tattles, deepens your disdain towards me. Win


if making people think you're a thoughtless asshole is a win, take em' where you can


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> False we had the worst followed by the sad soul who had to pick up the pieces
> No both sides about it


who had to pick up the pieces, while being saddled with an insane republican party trying to stop everything he does, and media that constantly harps on every negative thing they can lay a claw into...i would be amazed if he wanted to run for a second term after being shit on for four years, by the people he's doing a good job for.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with regards to the most messed-up Republic I direct your attention to Lincoln’s second term. The echoes still are loud.


To be fair Lincoln’s second term was only about 6 weeks. After that you would have to call it Johnson’s first term.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> To be fair Lincoln’s second term was only about 6 weeks. After that you would have to call it Johnson’s first term.


kind a supports my point, no?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> kind a supports my point, no?


I guess it does.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

I was 7 years old when JFK was alive & I remember watching/hearing him & even then I said to myself this guy is alright.
The spirit he inspired in this country/World was fucking in the air everywhere
Then the Reality of America, the innate viciousness, hit everyone in the World like a sledgehammer to the forehead. on November 22, 1963.
And you know what, that was the last time there was hope in America.
Really, America was never the same, all fucking downhill since.
I know that for a fucking fact, I lived/existed while I saw more assassinations/riots/Vietnam/the beginning of the disappearance of the Middle Class. for example.
Yup, there was for a short period of time that it felt good to be American for me.
Too bad that I have lost all faith in this country.

Oh, fucking well

Otherwise, there were some cool things that emerged in 1963, like this band & LSD


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I was 7 years old when JFK was alive & I remember watching/hearing him & even then I said to myself this guy is alright.
> The spirit he inspired in this country/World was fucking in the air everywhere
> Then the Reality of America, the innate viciousness, hit everyone in the World like a sledgehammer to the forehead. on November 22, 1963.
> And you know what, that was the last time there was hope in America.
> ...


Youve got five years on me. I have no memories of Kennedy or Johnson.
For me the pinnacle was the cancellation of Apollo 18. In retrospect it was for the best, but I felt it as a gut punch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I was 7 years old when JFK was alive & I remember watching/hearing him & even then I said to myself this guy is alright.
> The spirit he inspired in this country/World was fucking in the air everywhere
> Then the Reality of America, the innate viciousness, hit everyone in the World like a sledgehammer to the forehead. on November 22, 1963.
> And you know what, that was the last time there was hope in America.
> ...


Remember this, it is the people who decide and the democrats want to educate and uplift them, the republicans need to do the opposite to get and retain power. Fear, hate, division and ignorance are their weapons and their only end is power, nothing more. Their similarities to Putin and his base are striking, the same kinds of people inhabit both bases and they are base in deeds and words.


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, nonsense. Republicans fucked up big time in the 2000's. Bush was awful. His father was no better. Clinton left office with the deficit in decline and Bush Jr poured the healthy budget into a slop bucket to feed the party's wealthy swine.
> 
> Now, the whole world is in trouble because Republican right wing terrorists are destabilizing our democracy. Biden has done a fine job of cleaning up the messes left by the previous Republican administration despite their obstruction. Not sure if our democracy will survive the next Republican onslaught.
> 
> So, yeah. You speak nonsense. Both sides bad. LOL



At some point you are going to have to move out of your momma's basement, find a job and become an adult. When you do you will realize how stupid all of your posts on rollitup really are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> At some point you are going to have to move out of your momma's basement, find a job and become an adult. When you do you will realize how stupid all of your posts on rollitup really are.


More projection from the violent right
So predictable
And yes I said violent
Hey at least I didn't say the ignorant right


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> At some point you are going to have to move out of your momma's basement, find a job and become an adult. When you do you will realize how stupid all of your posts on rollitup really are.


lulz

The stereotype you fall back on to protect your false beliefs is the mirror image of reality.

This is what crawls out of mommy's basement:



I know it reality bites when the weak minded are confronted with it. But left leaning people like me are better educated, work in more interesting jobs, are paid better and have better prospects than the minority who hold your kind of false belief. Fact.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> More projection from the violent right
> So predictable
> And yes I said violent
> Hey at least I didn't say the ignorant right


oh … I dunno


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> At some point you are going to have to move out of your momma's basement, find a job and become an adult. When you do you will realize how stupid all of your posts on rollitup really are.


that's fucking funny, that is EXACTLY what i was going to say to you....


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> The stereotype you fall back on to protect your false beliefs is the mirror image of reality.
> 
> ...


 Mommy basement is so comfortable for you isnt it? Your screen name should be foodstamp.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Mommy basement is so comfortable for you isnt it? Your screen name should be foodstamp.


that's pretty fucking rich coming from someone who named themselves after the saviour-christ figure from a piece of popular fantasy...a figure who discovered that it is compassion and empathy that will save his world, not hate and despair...maybe you should read the wheel of time again, and have someone explain the more advanced concepts to you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/business-41a18aac1a9405a5b6b257a798fad66e

this should have been done decades ago, there should be no bigger supporter of US manufacturers than the US government.
good job Biden.


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's pretty fucking rich coming from someone who named themselves after the saviour-christ figure from a piece of popular fantasy...a figure who discovered that it is compassion and empathy that will save his world, not hate and despair...maybe you should read the wheel of time again, and have someone explain the more advanced concepts to you


 Your mom wants you to get off the phone she is paying for and go take your sweat suit out of the washer and put it in the dryer, she has to wash your dads clothes and you are wasting her time.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2022)

Cool mom jokes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Your mom wants you to get off the phone she is paying for and go take your sweat suit out of the washer and put it in the dryer, she has to wash your dads clothes and you are wasting her time.


my mom has been dead for a decade, and would have smacked the fucking smirk off of your face for even mentioning her....  try again, trigger fish.
i grew up a long time ago, and take responsibility for my own actions, and pay my own way. you should try it sometime, it's very liberating, not having a curfew. 
argue like an adult, or just shut the fuck up, or we'll all just ignore you, and you can go troll some other forum on some other site...
you have no power here, begone wicked dick of the west...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Mommy basement is so comfortable for you isnt it? Your screen name should be foodstamp.


lulz

Where do you get that idea of me? I factually stated the dismal performance of Republican presidents and laughed at your "both sides bad" argument, you jump to personal attacks. Weak. Very weak logic. This is why your kind do not prosper. 

Republicans live on welfare. This is fact. 



So, now you'll just send another made up ad hominum that has nothing to do with why your "both sides bad" is ignorant and wrong.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2022)

Maine almost doesn't belong there as a blue state. 

And ND is a gov't tit leech with all that oil money? Shocked that a red state would behave such a way..


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my mom has been dead for a decade, and would have smacked the fucking smirk off of your face for even mentioning her....  try again, trigger fish.
> i grew up a long time ago, and take responsibility for my own actions, and pay my own way. you should try it sometime, it's very liberating, not having a curfew.
> argue like an adult, or just shut the fuck up, or we'll all just ignore you, and you can go troll some other forum on some other site...
> you have no power here, begone wicked dick of the west...



"dick of the west"

That's cute, Man, but he's your neighbor.

So it would more properly be "dick of the deep South."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Your mom wants you to get off the phone she is paying for and go take your sweat suit out of the washer and put it in the dryer, she has to wash your dads clothes and you are wasting her time.





althor said:


> Mommy basement is so comfortable for you isnt it? Your screen name should be foodstamp.


Truly compelling debate
If you are a teenager mad cause your parents were a complete failure 
Just an observation


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

rollitup said:


> "dick of the west"
> 
> That's cute, Man, but he's your neighbor.
> 
> So it would more properly be "dick of the deep South."


c'mon, we're already saddled with so much, at least a century of inbreeding, ingrained racism, sexism, bigotry....do we have to claim him as well?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Truly compelling debate
> If you are a teenager mad cause your parents were a complete failure
> Just an observation


Imagine the tough love conversations he had with his parents as a teen.

"Junior, your grades are too low, you need to stay in and do your homework"

Junior: "Your wife is a whore and has been fucking the mail man since you married her"


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Your mom wants you to get off the phone she is paying for. . . . . .


Bless your heart. 

Mamma has been dead for four or five years, but she was not one to pay for anything she didn't have to. A not so funny story. We live in a little town I will call A. I work in a little town called Bl. Mamma's friend lived in another little town called Br. With hardline phones A can call Bl for free, but it cost a quarter to call Br. So Mamma would call me and ask me to call her friend to ask her if she was interested in going to Panama City or whatever. When Mamma died and we divided up the money I halfway expected to get mine in quarters.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> you will realize how stupid all of your posts on rollitup really are.


Isn't that weird, I was thinking almost the same thing, difference being I was thinking of you actually
Old saying
Don't accuse someone of being an asshole when basically your worse


----------



## HGCC (Apr 19, 2022)

It's sort of weird when trumpers stick their head in here to get abused. Not sure if they think they are holding their own. It's just an odd use of time. Some people get abuse boners, maybe that's what is going on here. They need to get mocked for saying some stupid shit in order to get their nut off.

A long time ago, I went home to visit and was sitting in a shithole bar with a friend around lunch time. Some dude nobody knew was already drunk and loud, kept waving this 3/4ths of a torn 50 dollar bill at people and talking crazy shit. I happened to be wearing dress clothes, long pea coat, etc.; I stuck out like an alien. The guy came over talking his nonsense, sent the spidey senses tingling that something was about to occur. Sure enough he goes for a sucker punch that fails and we hit him a few times and depart. My buddy went back later that night and the same fucking guy is in there talking shit. The place was a biker bar and really damn rough, the dude started talking shit to a group and they did not exercise the same restraint and stomped him out badly. Why start shit when it's clearly a stupid stupid idea. What is wrong with people.

It's that mindset that I see in Trump voters, particularly the ones that show up to "debate" or whatever this bullshit is where they talk "kid sniffing." Just damn, do you need attention that bad?

Edit: people that are the bukowski character in Barfly, but without any self awareness.


----------



## althor (Apr 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Where do you get that idea of me? I factually stated the dismal performance of Republican presidents and laughed at your "both sides bad" argument, you jump to personal attacks. Weak. Very weak logic. This is why your kind do not prosper.
> 
> ...


 Wow, what a racist. So you think the states with high black populations are bad states? Stop being a racist, racist.


----------



## mooray (Apr 21, 2022)

It's always fun when a white guy blames black people for the socioeconomic effects of poverty and repression, that was caused by white guys.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

althor said:


> Wow, what a racist. So you think the states with high black populations are bad states? Stop being a racist, racist.


if you're doing this for free, you're stupid and lazy, and not very good at it....
if you're being paid to do this, then you're still stupid and lazy, and not very good at it, but at least you're getting paid...
you sound like one of those kids who got bullied, so you found the younger kids and made them hit themselves..."stop hitting yourself, why are you hitting yourself? "...they're hitting themselves because you're a little dick coward....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2022)

althor said:


> Wow, what a racist. So you think the states with high black populations are bad states? Stop being a racist, racist.


----------



## Derbud420 (Apr 21, 2022)

This right here


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2022)

rootforme said:


> They blame the democrats as a whole who used scare tactics and partisan politics during a pandemic like hiding ppe(NY) and then blaming Trump for not supplying enough,


Is this a good example? 









Trump threatens funding to Democratic-led cities over unrest


President Donald Trump on Wednesday threatened to cut federal funding to several major US cities -- all run by Democrats and located in blue states -- on the grounds that their leaders are allowing "anarchy, violence, and destruction."




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2022)

althor said:


> Wow, what a racist. So you think the states with high black populations are bad states? Stop being a racist, racist.


President Joe Biden. What a great thing to be able to say. Clean and free from corruption.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

So Trump was possibly the worst Prez in American history. No argument there from me.

But under Biden we are seeing world wide problems. Some of these problems are caused by him doing what Trump would not of. Getting involved with East Slav affairs is leading to huge world problems including famine and the first world problem that effect's most of us petrol prices.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So Trump was possibly the worst Prez in American history. No argument there from me.
> 
> But under Biden we are seeing world wide problems. Some of these problems are caused by him doing what Trump would not of. Getting involved with East Slav affairs is leading to huge world problems including famine and the first world problem that effect's most of us petrol prices.


Russian imperialism caused most of these issues, not our response to it.

Did he invade Ukraine and drive up food and fuel prices? 
Did he bring on covid or even mismanage it? 
Seems the Chinese had a thing or two to do with that. 
Is he doing everything he can to mitigate the food crises? 
Who is using food for a weapon? 
Did he pull out of Afghanistan and try to limit American imperial adventures?
Is he backing up nervous allies in the Pacific and Australia, they already shifted the main focus from Ukraine to the Pacific.
Is he trying to dissuade China from reckless imperialism by invading Taiwan?

BTW we get most of the worlds advanced semiconductors from Taiwan, the processor in your computer was probably made there and maybe the motherboard too. America is trying to onshore chip making at a furious pace, along with other critical industries.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian imperialism caused most of these issues, not our response to it.
> 
> Did he invade Ukraine and drive up food and fuel prices?
> Did he bring on covid or even mismanage it?
> ...


He has gotten America and the world involved with east Salvs affairs which trump wouldnt of done. So yes Biden has driven up shortages and prices.
Covid was around before he was Prez
No concrete proof they were as far as ive seen but again before Bidens time as Prez
IDK, is he?
Every army ever
Trump created the withdrawal from the illegal invasion of Afghanistan
No, not really. If he had of done then we wouldn't see Samoa signing defence packs with China, especially when American Samoa is literally next door. Biden and his predecessors have been extremely slack there, as has Australia.
He can try as much as he likes about Taiwan, sooner or later China will take its island back. Took them awhile but they got Hong Kong back. Might be next year or it might be 300 years time but China has always said they will reclaim it. Not worth starting another Ukraine over is it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He has gotten America and the world involved with east Salvs affairs which trump wouldnt of done. So yes Biden has driven up shortages and prices.
> Covid was around before he was Prez
> No concrete proof they were as far as ive seen but again before Bidens time as Prez
> IDK, is he?
> ...


Actually China wanting Taiwan back is imperialism, what do the people of Taiwan want? It is no different than Ukraine. You see us humans need a sense of morality, it helps us to survive, in fact it is essential for human existence. The UN charter provides the right of self determination and you either support a rules based system or you are for chaos. We use two means to enforce this system of now global rules, the UN, which is ineffective mostly because of Russian veto power and the economic world that was created after the second world war of deliberate interdependence and global free trade that no country can survive without. Russia and the rest of us are suffering, because those wise rules are being applied to Russia's arse with a big fucking stick, they are suffering far more than we. In war sacrifices have to be made, even so far a laying down your life for the tribe to survive.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually China wanting Taiwan back is imperialism, what do the people of Taiwan want? It is no different than Ukraine. You see us humans need a sense of morality, it helps us to survive, in fact it is essential for human existence. The UN charter provides the right of self determination and you either support a rules based system or you are for chaos. We use two means to enforce this system of now global rules, the UN, which is ineffective mostly because of Russian veto power and the economic world that was created after the second world war of deliberate interdependence and global free trade that no country can survive without. Russia and the rest of us are suffering, because those wise rules are being applied to Russia's arse with a big fucking stick, they are suffering far more than we. In war sacrifices have to be made, even so far a laying down your life for the tribe to survive.


Imperialism and nationalism is what the world has always run on.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

Biden hasn't exactly done a fantastic job so far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Imperialism and nationalism is what the world has always run on.


Well the idea is to change that and liberal democracy is the only way forward, there is no other, it can lead to socialism, if technology allows it and there is every indication it will. Machines will do the work and much of the thinking.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well the idea is to change that and liberal democracy is the only way forward, there is no other, it can lead to socialism, if technology allows it and there is every indication it will. Machines will do the work and much of the thinking.


Liberal Democrats? No thanks. Why would i want my country to drift further to the right? Liberal Democrats didn't do very well here at all in the federal election last week. Less than 2% of the vote. The rise of the right around the world is scary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Liberal Democrats? No thanks. Why would i want my country to drift further to the right? Liberal Democrats didn't do very well here at all in the federal election last week. Less than 2% of the vote. The rise of the right around the world is scary.


By liberal democrat I mean I support liberty and democracy, not a specific Australian political party's ideology. Liberal democracy means democratic elections, legislatures and the rule of law under the constitution of ones country.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Biden hasn't exactly done a fantastic job so far.


What could Biden do to make you happy?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian imperialism caused most of these issues, not our response to it.
> 
> Did he invade Ukraine and drive up food and fuel prices?
> Did he bring on covid or even mismanage it?
> ...


Fucking Americans can't fucking read or comprehend or understand anything about the state of the economy Worldwide since Covid struck & combined with Russian aggression has had Gobal implications & all the idiots in this country are blaming the increase in gas/food/rent/ home prices/inflation that is happening fucking everywhere on the Planet Earth on Biden

What the fuck?

And the Republicans will make it all go away?

I need a drink ,

Fuck sobriety.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2022)

lol @ Luke. Trolling for Americans and the only nibble was from a Canadian.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> What could Biden do to make you happy?


Make us energy independent. Don’t we have all the gas we need in Alaska we can tap into… the biggest reserve on the planet. He needs to repair every single road in America . THe InFA structure !!!! I am sick and tired of riding my bicycle on these Fucked Up roads!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Make us energy independent. Don’t we have all the gas we need in Alaska we can tap into… the biggest reserve on the planet. He needs to repair every single road in America . THe InFA structure !!!! I am sick and tired of riding my bicycle on these Fucked Up roads!


Get enough democrats at his back and shit might happen, otherwise your reproductive rights will be the priority for the GOP, not the roads. No meaningful change will happen in America until the democrats win enough of a majority in the senate or house, the republicans will block everything, it's how cold civil wars are fought. Only I can fix it remember, you have two choices, the democrats or fascists under the control of the dregs of society and Trump. It's as simple a choice as suicide or life.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The UN charter provides the right of self determination




You made me laugh.

Self-determination does not come from a piece of paper put together by people who want to control other peaceful people. 

I am all for individual self-determination, because that is the only kind that is rightful.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Make us energy independent. Don’t we have all the gas we need in Alaska we can tap into… the biggest reserve on the planet. He needs to repair every single road in America . THe InFA structure !!!! I am sick and tired of riding my bicycle on these Fucked Up roads!


We are energy independent

Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

Read my friend & don't believe a fucking word the Republicans spew out their asses.

Oh yea, all this occurred under Biden by the way

Holy fuck, Batman!!!!!

One more note

Those cocksucking Republicans have fought tooth & nail against every fucking Green energy program advanced by Biden.

Expain that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> We are energy independent
> 
> Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> ...


How about building more energy efficient damns to help the water crisis?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get enough democrats at his back and shit might happen, otherwise your reproductive rights will be the priority for the GOP, not the roads. No meaningful change will happen in America until the democrats win enough of a majority in the senate or house, the republicans will block everything, it's how cold civil wars are fought. Only I can fix it remember, you have two choices, the democrats or fascists under the control of the dregs of society and Trump. It's as simple a choice as suicide or life.


The republicans are shooting themselves in the foot when it comes to womans 
Rights and the second amendment. People have had enough violence and misogyny with womens rights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> You made me laugh.
> 
> Self-determination does not come from a piece of paper put together by people who want to control other peaceful people.
> 
> I am all for individual self-determination, because that is the only kind that is rightful.


It was meant for nations of people, not individuals. Your problem is a group will always overcome the individual, individuals have no rights, groups give their individuals rights, If you were a member of the mafia and fucked up badly, don't expect a fair trial. your group would just put a bullet in your head. Like wise if you were tending your garden in a magic zone of freedom a local warlord would arise and he would own your land and you would be his slave. If your community organized however it might be able to resist the warlord and his men by their collective cooperative action, you out on your farm, the rugged individual, would be the first one fucked and they would use you as a beast of burden and fuck your wife.


----------



## Gond00s (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How about building more energy efficient damns to help the water crisis?


not to be rude but hydro damns have been terrible on the wildlife ecological systems and ruining habitats for a lot of animals. I do agree we need more green power which is going to happen sooner or later. the biggest problem with hdyro is the water is people are using it inefficiently and emptying lakes.
A little side note look into the hoover dam.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

Gond00s said:


> not to be rude but hydro damns have been terrible on the wildlife ecological systems and ruining habitats for a lot of animals. I do agree we need more green power which is going to happen sooner or later. the biggest problem with hdyro is the water is people are using it inefficiently and emptying lakes.
> A little side note look into the hoover dam.


People are always going to overuse or misuse or be greedy about using water so we have to compensate for it. It’s gotten so bad and not complying to demands the animals will have to suffer


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> What could Biden do to make you happy?


He could buy a me a Moody 41 DS.
But I'm not sure that would help his presidency legacy.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was meant for nations of people, not individuals.


That's word abuse and erroneously seeks to give meaning to a concept which is in opposition to actual right. 

Nations in the way you use it are political constructs, which by virtue of their treading on individual consent are actually not about PROTECTING rights, they are about depriving rights. The smallest minority is the individual. Why do you hate minorities?

Self = Individual, not a collective bound together by removal of individual consent. 

Individuals can cooperate for common defense though. The rest of your post is a projection of your own fears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Gond00s said:


> not to be rude but hydro damns have been terrible on the wildlife ecological systems and ruining habitats for a lot of animals. I do agree we need more green power which is going to happen sooner or later. the biggest problem with hdyro is the water is people are using it inefficiently and emptying lakes.
> A little side note look into the hoover dam.


Battery and energy storage are the key to renewables and we are almost there, the next few years promise major breakthrough in energy storage and this makes grids much more efficient in balancing loads without firing up peaking plants. Wind solar, tidal and other energy resources can then be exploited if we have efficient energy storage, fusion reactors and even thorium ones might be used and fusion power could be closer, even though it has long been promised. All automakers are going EV for a reason, the battery technology is arriving and should improve dramatically over the next 5 years. 

Hydro is not a preferable energy source, but it is better than most and has more environmental impact in some places than others, often hydro dams have the dual function of flood control and water management, many are being removed when they are no longer needed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By liberal democrat I mean I support liberty and democracy, not a specific Australian political party's ideology. Liberal democracy means democratic elections, legislatures and the rule of law under the constitution of ones country.


Yes, i know. UK has them to. Their views are worldwide id imagine. majority of the world would fall under that large umbrella. Your from Canada and you are one. Liberal democrats are everywhere. Just a smidge to the right for me as a Social Dem.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol @ Luke. Trolling for Americans and the only nibble was from a Canadian.


Nar, just concerned about the world atm. Most of its population isn't in a good spot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, i know. UK has them to. Their views are worldwide id imagine. Your from Canada and you are one. Liberal democrats are everywhere. Just to far to the right for me.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


A liberal democracy just is a democracy that has an ingrained respect for individual rights, especially political rights (free speech, freedom to form political parties etc). There's not really any economic content there; a liberal democracy could be socialist, or libertarian etc.

Social democracy is much more of an economic thesis. It makes claims about how the rough edges of capitalism can be smoothed out (eg. Through provision of a safety net via a welfare state). Social democrats don't want to abolish capitalism, they want to mitigate its worst excesses. A social democracy can be a liberal democracy. For example, it's plausible that Germany is a social democracy (this is closely related to the distinctively German idea of a social market economy). But it is also a liberal democracy.

Its all pretty interesting.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> People are always going to overuse or misuse or be greedy about using water so we have to compensate for it. It’s gotten so bad and not complying to demands the animals will have to suffer


My preference would be that people compost their human waste, toilets use lots of water and turn potential fertilizer into a bureaucratic government controlled sewage treatment clusterfuck.

On the other hand the earth is covered about 2/3 with water. Desalinate ?


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Make us energy independent. Don’t we have all the gas we need in Alaska we can tap into… the biggest reserve on the planet. He needs to repair every single road in America . THe InFA structure !!!! I am sick and tired of riding my bicycle on these Fucked Up roads!


Do you mean this?
Congress passes $1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure bill, delivering major win for Biden - CNNPolitics


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How about building more energy efficient damns to help the water crisis?


How about hiring some Indians to do a rain dance 1st, because you can build all the dams you want but without rain or snow, they are fucking useless.






Gotta develop desalinization plants in Cali especially to take some of the load off the existing water supply which is dwindling rapidly.
Get all/most of the agricultural demand off the grid, or they/we are fucked (no veggies  )
That's the only way.

Egypt to establish 14 new desalination plants to increase production to 1.4 mln cubic metres per day - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> My preference would be that people compost their human waste, toilets use lots of water and turn potential fertilizer into a bureaucratic government controlled sewage treatment clusterfuck.
> 
> On the other hand the earth is covered about 2/3 with water. Desalinate ?


What happens when all the water in the ocean is gone? I guess it’s the only solution though. You have to act! Cant just sit around and not do anything. 


Jimdamick said:


> How about hiring some Indians to do a rain dance 1st, because you can build all the dams you want but without rain or snow, they are fucking useless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that’s not the only way. You got your information wrong . We also need more nuclear
Power plants in this state.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What happens when all the water in the ocean is gone?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

With the way we are quickly using up our wild fish stock and populating as fast as we do proper fresh food will become very scarce even for wealthy countries. Expect more powdered food shakes to be more widely purchased and actually eating proper real food will become rare for the middle class.
Water of cause is already a huge problem and will only get worse. At what stage do you stop irrigating crops so people can drink?
Mandatory solar panels on buildings solves the energy supply issue without the risk and horrible environmental problems Nuclear causes.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So Trump was possibly the worst Prez in American history. No argument there from me.
> 
> But under Biden we are seeing world wide problems. Some of these problems are caused by him doing what Trump would not of. Getting involved with East Slav affairs is leading to huge world problems including famine and the first world problem that effect's most of us petrol prices.


Talk to the madman behind the Iron Curtain.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5140252


Many modern day miracles have modern day answers you just have to look.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Or
> Many modern day miracles have modern day answers you just have to look.




On the other hand, a new wax ring and reset for the toilet may have kept Jesus feet from perspiring holy toilet water.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> On the other hand, a new wax ring and reset for the toilet may have kept Jesus feet from perspiring holy toilet water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140631


It was better the masses believe- they always do in poor countries (and WV) because of their high religious nature = a sign = hope.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2022)

Hope is overrated


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hope is overrated


dash Pandora


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> With the way we are quickly using up our wild fish stock and populating as fast as we do proper fresh food will become very scarce even for wealthy countries. Expect more powdered food shakes to be more widely purchased and actually eating proper real food will become rare for the middle class.
> Water of cause is already a huge problem and will only get worse. At what stage do you stop irrigating crops so people can drink?
> Mandatory solar panels on buildings solves the energy supply issue without the risk and horrible environmental problems Nuclear causes.


We need more than solar panels. We need to use Small modular nuclear reactors .they are safe and a clean energy solution . 








To Deliver Clean, Affordable Energy For All - Rolls Royce SMR


Rolls-Royce SMR Ltd have designed a factory built nuclear power plant that will offer clean affordable energy for all.




www.rolls-royce-smr.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2022)

I'd support nuclear power more if we had anything approaching a valid plan for dealing with the waste


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We need more than solar panels. We need to use Small modular nuclear reactors .they are safe and a clean energy solution .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was in the navy I always heard that the nuclear material that powered an aircraft carrier was the size of a baseball. It got me thinking you could power a car with something the size of a grain of rice. The lead shielding would add weight, but think about getting home and plugging your house into your car for the night.

There would have to be some airbags designed to protect the reactor in case of a crash. But I figure by then cars will be self driving, so not too many crashes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2022)

People seem to think he sucks these days. He started off strong, but ended up disappointing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We need more than solar panels. We need to use Small modular nuclear reactors .they are safe and a clean energy solution .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't. Every house can easily become self energy sufficient with solar panels and a power wall. Added bonus is that you don't have nuclear disasters or nuclear waste.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> When I was in the navy I always heard that the nuclear material that powered an aircraft carrier was the size of a baseball. It got me thinking you could power a car with something the size of a grain of rice. The lead shielding would add weight, but think about getting home and plugging your house into your car for the night.
> 
> There would have to be some airbags designed to protect the reactor in case of a crash. But I figure by then cars will be self driving, so not too many crashes.


No; the sad truth is other, The big critical mass


----------



## Jimdamick (May 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> started off strong, but ended up disappointing.


Sounds like America today


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds like America today


Every super power declines. Just the way it is. Its not the 1950's anymore. Trick is to just keep up with the 1st world countries and life will be fine, dandy and easy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

Biden should be getting these street and parks cleaned up there's rubbish everywhere. Broken infrastructure. Such homelessness that needs to be addressed. Bloody sad.


----------



## topcat (May 29, 2022)

Biden should cure cancer.


----------



## efi2 (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No you don't. Every house can easily become self energy sufficient with solar panels and a power wall. Added bonus is that you don't have nuclear disasters or nuclear waste.


Would just add natural gas generator!
We know that would take tax money on utilities and dependents on the state and big corporation away.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Every super power declines. Just the way it is. Its not the 1950's anymore. Trick is to just keep up with the 1st world countries and life will be fine, dandy and easy.


Your right, most reach a zenith & then some sort of societal upheaval will occur, usually manmade, such as wars/ assassinations, but most others due to simply existing in a dynamic Enviromint.
But, I think some societies have yet to reach that point, such as China.
The US on the other hand is diminishing.
Maybe we are witnessing a decline in morals, where we elect a sexual predator.
Or maybe it's the vast discrepancies in income/wealth?
Or it's as simple as we keep electing Republicans
One way or the other, it does not look good.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2022)

Did somebody nix the infrastructure portion? I'm not following closely so just wondering where that sits in the "to do" list.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Biden should be getting these street and parks cleaned up there's rubbish everywhere. Broken infrastructure. Such homelessness that needs to be addressed. Bloody sad.


Biden should?
He's trying, but as usual the Republicans simply focus on stopping anything that he is trying to achieve
That's reality
Don't blame Biden, blame Republicans


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Biden should?
> He's trying, but as usual the Republicans simply focus on stopping anything that he is trying to achieve
> That's reality
> Don't blame Biden, blame Republicans


Perhaps that's why America is in decline. Both sides do nothing and one side blames the other?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Biden should cure cancer.


Im sure if he used a few years worth of defence spending and put it to tackling cancer he would have a good shot at it. Introducing Universal health would certainly help wouldn't it? I'm off for a check up at the local Skin clinic today.

Wouldn't that be a great Legacy for the old fella.


----------



## topcat (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im sure if he used a few years worth of defence spending and put it to tackling cancer he would have a good shot at it. Introducing Universal health would certainly help wouldn't it? I'm off for a check up at the local Skin clinic today.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great Legacy for the old fella.


Simple


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Perhaps that's why America is in decline. Both sides do nothing and one side blames the other?


No, republicans are blocking everything as a civil war tactic and anything progressive that can help people. There are two corrupt democratic senators who are profiting from being a bottleneck for change. American is not a true democracy, the senate represents geography, not people and there is the "tradition" of the filibuster, 60 votes, the house is gerrymandered and skewed to the republicans by it and the presidency is by electoral college, not democratic vote. In America minorities rule, 90% of voters want new gun laws and restrictions 10% don't and they win, same for abortion and same for almost every issue imaginable.

Then there is the bigotry and tribalism that make the system unworkable and fragile with polarized parities squared off on the historic issue of human rights for African Americans, the republicans have many proxies and dog whistles, few come right out and say it and most don't even realize it's jerking their chain real hard. 70+% of white Americans support the republicans and they can't fuck up enough or be against their own interests enough. For you see they are at war and when you are at war sacrifices have to be made, just like the Ukrainians are doing in away, both are driven my tribalism, but in America it is misapplied. 

In America it is the end of the empire of white ethnic domination and in Russia it is the end of their empire too, liberal democracy would probably mean dissolution for Russia. Empires sometimes thrash and scream on the way to the dustbin of history, only the British went more or less quietly into the great goodnight, but there was a bit of bitching and fighting there to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Simple


Universal healthcare? Certainly is every 1st world country bar one has it.

I just had a suspected cancerous spot cut out. Be interesting to see when the lab report comes back and see if it was cancerous or not.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, republicans are blocking everything as a civil war tactic and anything progressive that can help people. There are two corrupt democratic senators who are profiting from being a bottleneck for change. American is not a true democracy, the senate represents geography, not people and there is the "tradition" of the filibuster, 60 votes, the house is gerrymandered and skewed to the republicans by it and the presidency is by electoral college, not democratic vote. In America minorities rule, 90% of voters want new gun laws and restrictions 10% don't and they win, same for abortion and same for almost every issue imaginable.
> 
> Then there is the bigotry and tribalism that make the system unworkable and fragile with polarized parities squared off on the historic issue of human rights for African Americans, the republicans have many proxies and dog whistles, few come right out and say it and most don't even realize it's jerking their chain real hard. 70+% of white Americans support the republicans and they can't fuck up enough or be against their own interests enough. For you see they are at war and when you are at war sacrifices have to be made, just like the Ukrainians are doing in away, both are driven my tribalism, but in America it is misapplied.
> 
> In America it is the end of the empire of white ethnic domination and in Russia it is the end of their empire too, liberal democracy would probably mean dissolution for Russia. Empires sometimes thrash and scream on the way to the dustbin of history, only the British went more or less quietly into the great goodnight, but there was a bit of bitching and fighting there to.


Very true. The British passed the baton on to America to hold after WW2 due to them and the Commonwealth being broke and starving but sadly the yanks haven't got anyone to pass it on to. Britain didn't slip out of the group of 1st world countries though so they did well to manage that. Its going to be interesting to see if Russia collapses like the Soviet Union did- fairly bloodless or if rivers of blood will flow. Will also be interesting to see if America peacefully bows down to China's emergence or if they take a few swings before then.
China's economy has and is taking a hit with them pursuing what the world has given up on- being covid free.
Hope I'm still alive to see how the power and economies change and how it's handled. It will be an interesting part of history.

How do you see America's decline progressing? Civil war?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Did somebody nix the infrastructure portion? I'm not following closely so just wondering where that sits in the "to do" list.


Not sure but that retaining wall is all cracked and bits missing. That should of been fixed when the damage was done and properly maintained. Rubbish just strewn everywhere, huge amount of homeless and my god there are some fashion crimes goin on. If that's a snapshot of modern day America then things need to get done. Things that start at the top.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not sure but that retaining wall is all cracked and bits missing. That should of been fixed when the damage was done and properly maintained. Rubbish just strewn everywhere, huge amount of homeless and my god there are some fashion crimes goin on. If that's a snapshot of modern day America then things need to get done. Things that start at the top.


Doesn't seem that the Politics will allow for action on certain subjects. Most Americans know WTF has to be done. I'd be pissed if I lived there. And I believe they are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im sure if he used a few years worth of defence spending and put it to tackling cancer he would have a good shot at it. Introducing Universal health would certainly help wouldn't it? I'm off for a check up at the local Skin clinic today.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great Legacy for the old fella.


Do you honestly believe Biden could arbitrarily cut “a few years worth” of military defence spending? The same country’s military defence spending that protected your country from Japanese invasion 80 years ago?

Where’s the gratitude, Luke?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> Simple


If only Biden would get off his ass and fix all of the world’s problems. Lazy bastard.


----------



## topcat (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Universal healthcare? Certainly is every 1st world country bar one has it.
> 
> I just had a suspected cancerous spot cut out. Be interesting to see when the lab report comes back and see if it was cancerous or not.


This is where you pretend to not know the history of the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare), and the struggle to get Medicare for All. Universal health care still hasn't cured cancer, why? Argh, Biden!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Very true. The British passed the baton on to America to hold after WW2 due to them and the Commonwealth being broke and starving but sadly the yanks haven't got anyone to pass it on to. Britain didn't slip out of the group of 1st world countries though so they did well to manage that. Its going to be interesting to see if Russia collapses like the Soviet Union did- fairly bloodless or if rivers of blood will flow. Will also be interesting to see if America peacefully bows down to China's emergence or if they take a few swings before then.
> China's economy has and is taking a hit with them pursuing what the world has given up on- being covid free.
> Hope I'm still alive to see how the power and economies change and how it's handled. It will be an interesting part of history.
> 
> How do you see America's decline progressing? Civil war?


The Brits changed and adapted as a society because liberal democracy allowed them to do it. The signing of the Atlantic Charter and the UN brought an end to the age of empires, it just took awhile to die. Both America and Britain used soft power as well as hard power with the balance steadily shifting to soft power. The cold war intervened in the dissolution of the British and French empires, the French went down harder than the brits, the Suez crises put an end to that shit in the 1950's. America has been an economic empire, but now controls only about 20% of the global economy, it's not so much them going down, as everybody else being lifted up. The worlds poorest people have seen the biggest economic gains and the west has been stagnant, it is the great global leveling and it's been happening for awhile.

America could go either way, whoever wins will exterminate the other side when the gain enough of an advantage. The republicans will destroy the democrats and any democratic forces by going fascist with a police state eventually. The democrats will destroy the republicans because the US constitution demands it and to merely survive, all enemies foreign and domestic. The republican party betrayed the nation to the Russians, betrayed the constitution and the founding ethos of the nation. They even attempted a coup, practiced sedition and Trump actually committed legal treason. One party wants liberal democracy and the other wants fascism that will lead to death camps and make Nazi Germany look like a picnic. If the black and brown people are the problem, then the solution for them will be to get rid of the problem. They already put toddlers in cages FFS and it didn't bother them at all, neither will the camps with the smoke stacks, that will be doing "God's work", making America white again.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> Biden should cure cancer.


Man, you will never get a parking space at Walmart's then.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im sure if he used a few years worth of defence spending and put it to tackling cancer he would have a good shot at it. Introducing Universal health would certainly help wouldn't it? . . . . . .
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great Legacy for the old fella.


Here in the US we have three coequal branches of government. While Joe Rob, as the Executive would love to spend more money on social services, the legislature is where the checks gets written. The GOP have fifty (half of the) seats in the Senate and it takes sixty votes to do anything, so nothing gets done. But if for some reason the GOP were to let something good pass, the judiciary (Supreme Court) would still have veto power. 

So no, Joe Rob is not going to divert defense spending for the public good.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> Universal health care still hasn't cured cancer,


It cures lots of cancers though. Also makes it much more comfortable for cancer patients and also much , much, much, like extremely inexpensive for the heavy pain killers those in end of life need.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you honestly believe Biden could arbitrarily cut “a few years worth” of military defence spending? The same country’s military defence spending that protected your country from Japanese invasion 80 years ago?
> 
> Where’s the gratitude, Luke?


Of cause not. I wasn't the one to bring up cancer now was I? America couldn't do that even if they wanted to its much to much of a military society. But they could easily cut a nice chunk of it and still spend more than the rest of the world combined. But lets fantasise for a sec and imagine if he could and did and was successful? Be one hell of a legacy for the old man.

Do you get taught that Japan was gong to invade Australia in school? I find it hard to believe you would, i certainly wasn't when i did WW2 History. There was no real plans for Japan to invade Australia- that's just fact. It was used as propaganda. If Japan was going to invade Australia why didnt Australia recall its armies overseas? Yes, fresh American troops helped us in Papa new Guinea and other islands and was a godsend for the islanders. Shame China is now chasing them after we have ignored their problems for years. Would of been lovely if America had of gotten involved earlier but at least they did get involved- thank the Japs for that, shortened the European war by at least a year.

But yea..a tiny little spec of a country trying to invade such a huge one? Not easy. Huge supply line with multitudes of problems not just in its length. What do you recon would of happened when our well blooded armies came back from Europe and Africa?


*"Japan never seriously intended to invade Australia, a fact known to the Australian Government by mid-1942 and confirmed by intelligence reports, principal historian to the Australian War Memorial, Peter Stanley*, said yesterday at a conference examining the events of 1942."








Japanese invasion a myth: historian







www.theage.com.au








I've always found it strange that Americans on social media are always wanting to be thanked for something their parents or grandparents did. I've never heard an Australian asking to be thanked by the English or the French, etc. Perhaps that's one of the reasons we are treated so differently overseas. I remember backpacking in Europe in '92 and Canadians getting very upset and even violent with Americans who had sewed Maple leafs on their packs and would tell locals they were Canadian.
Americans also tend to conveniently forget that in every war they have had since WW2 Australians have been involved. And we dont ask to be thanked either.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Brits changed and adapted as a society because liberal democracy allowed them to do it. The signing of the Atlantic Charter and the UN brought an end to the age of empires, it just took awhile to die. Both America and Britain used soft power as well as hard power with the balance steadily shifting to soft power. The cold war intervened in the dissolution of the British and French empires, the French went down harder than the brits, the Suez crises put an end to that shit in the 1950's. America has been an economic empire, but now controls only about 20% of the global economy, it's not so much them going down, as everybody else being lifted up. The worlds poorest people have seen the biggest economic gains and the west has been stagnant, it is the great global leveling and it's been happening for awhile.
> 
> America could go either way, whoever wins will exterminate the other side when the gain enough of an advantage. The republicans will destroy the democrats and any democratic forces by going fascist with a police state eventually. The democrats will destroy the republicans because the US constitution demands it and to merely survive, all enemies foreign and domestic. The republican party betrayed the nation to the Russians, betrayed the constitution and the founding ethos of the nation. They even attempted a coup, practiced sedition and Trump actually committed legal treason. One party wants liberal democracy and the other wants fascism that will lead to death camps and make Nazi Germany look like a picnic. If the black and brown people are the problem, then the solution for them will be to get rid of the problem. They already put toddlers in cages FFS and it didn't bother them at all, neither will the camps with the smoke stacks, that will be doing "God's work", making America white again.


Do you think that something as simple as making voting compulsory would slow or even halt the decline? My reasoning is that then the silent majority would be forced to be listened to.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Of cause not. America couldn't do that even if they wanted to its much to much of a military society. But they could easily cut a nice chunk of it and still spend more than the rest of the world combined. But lets fantasise for a sec and imagine if he could and did and was successful? Be one hell of a legacy for the old man.
> 
> Do you get taught that Japan was gong to invade Australia in school? I find it hard to believe you would, i certainly wasn't when i did WW2 History. There was no real plans for Japan to invade Australia- that's just fact. It was used as propaganda. If Japan was going to invade Australia why didnt Australia recall its armies overseas? Yes, fresh American troops helped us in Papa new Guinea and other islands and was a godsend for the islanders. Shame China is now chasing them after we have ignored their problems for years. Would of been lovely if America had of gotten involved earlier but at least they did get involved- thank the Japs for that, shortened the European war by at least a year.
> 
> ...


I thank you.
You've always stood on the right side of history, never pounding your chests
Just doing what's right.
Very cool


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> .
> You've always stood on the right side of history
> l


I'm not so sure of that. Being involved in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan has also made us nearly as guilty as America. We don't seem to learn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Do you think that something as simple as making voting compulsory would slow or even halt the decline? My reasoning is that then the silent majority would be forced to be listened to.


Give them a $100 dollar check when they come to vote, the poor and the young will vote the most, the republicans would shit a brick.


----------



## topcat (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It cures lots of cancers though. Also makes it much more comfortable for cancer patients and also much , much, much, like extremely inexpensive for the heavy pain killers those in end of life need.


There's nothing standing in his way. Biden could declare Universal healthcare with the stroke of a pen. Dang Biden!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not so sure of that. Being involved in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan has also made us nearly as guilty as America. We don't seem to learn.


Valid point, for sure.

But you know that they simply counted too much on what the US told them to believe, instead of questioning it more rigorously.

They counted on the USA not to fuck 'em over, which we definitely did, & lost too fucking many fathers & sons as a result.

Yea, Americans are very, very good at fucking people over & then they'll have the balls/audacity to say to your face

Who?

Me?

We're the fucking Savior of fucking Humankind!!!!

Ah, nobody or very few in this country have any fucking clue as to what the USA has done to this World.

Yea, we HELPED to defeat Hitler, but in my opinion, we waited too long

Beacon/shining fucking light on some fucking hill somewhere (when you spot it/PM me)

Really?

You're a fucking sucker if you believe that line of shit

Good song


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

One more (I love these guys)


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

Time for Art (I LOVE this song  )


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> There's nothing standing in his way. Biden could declare Universal healthcare with the stroke of a pen. Dang Biden!


I think in true patriotic fashion you are supposed to say Dang Brandon


----------



## Tasman69 (May 30, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


He seems to have dementia, is that not an issue in America where their president is concerned?


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Tasman69 said:


> He seems to have dementia, is that not an issue in America where their president is concerned?


Joe Rob stutters, so a lot of what you see on right wing "news" shows that looks like he is searching for a word is him trying to say the word. He seems pretty damn smart to me. But that might just be in comparison to the last guy. That guy is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> There's nothing standing in his way. Biden could declare Universal healthcare with the stroke of a pen. Dang Biden!


Every year you wait will make it harder. Perhaps making voting compulsory or as LED suggested pay people to vote (Thats Capitalism isnt it?) would make it easier.

Medical Insurance chat by a traveling American couple.


----------



## topcat (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Every year you wait will make it harder. Perhaps making voting compulsory or as LED suggested pay people to vote (Thats Capitalism isnt it?) would make it easier.
> 
> Medical Insurance discussion by a traveling American couple.


So what's holding it up?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> So what's holding it up?


"Freedom" probably. If voting is compulsory then "Freedom" is taken away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Freedom" probably. If voting is compulsory then "Freedom" is taken away.


It is not the system, that functioned fine while racism was equal in the parties and blacks got thrown under the bus, however things change and liberal democracies change over time. Systemic racism is why Americans don't have universal single payer healthcare, it's the same reason they completely fucked up their education system too. It enables corruption that feeds off social division and coning the useful idiots driven by fear and racism. It has gotten more acute, as white domination is slipping in America and "they is taken over", same thing for immigration, most immigrants these days are brown, black, Asian or Muslim and they have alienated them all, along with LBGTQ people and women.

The political division feeds off the social division, most of which some hate radio or Foxnews right wingnut script writer pulled out of their arse, or expanded an existing division, sometimes they even lift the narrative right from the Russians themselves, cheaper I guess. They got working people hating unions, dog whistle word, socialism, real reason black people are treated as equals and unions are generally socially progressive. They refuse to form a sharing and caring human community with the "other", the perceived enemy and they are at civil war, I call em civil warriors. Like civil warriors they will sacrifice themselves for the larger "cause" and would rather die a painful death from cancer, than have big guberment socialist healthcare, dog whistle for, blacks might get some too and they would literally rather die than let that happen.

Ever hear the phrase, " Cut yer nose off to spite yer face"?

An example:








Public pools used to be everywhere in America. Then racism shut them down.


An excerpt from “The Sum of Us: What Racism Costs Everyone and How We Can Prosper Together.”




www.marketplace.org


----------



## topcat (May 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Freedom" probably. If voting is compulsory then "Freedom" is taken away.


Freedom is holding up Biden to give us health care for all, got it. Why isn't Biden solving the homeless problem? He could do that too, correct? What about world hunger and we're still waiting for that cure for cancer.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

Tasman69 said:


> He seems to have dementia, is that not an issue in America where their president is concerned?


The guy has a speech impediment, a well-known fact, so because he stutters sometimes it's a sign of dementia?

This fucking cockroach came in 2nd at least.






Other men would/do hide in closets if they had to face the challenges that Biden faces.

And over 60% of these fucking ASSHOLES!!!!!! in this country don't fucking seem to get it, the super-human effort that must occur fucking NOW, like Covid/Russia/Inflation/Republicans (& 2 Dems) that simply exist it seems to make Biden fail (fuck it if it destroys this country/world)/Climate/Mass shootings & the list goes on & on & on.

He's doing fine (but then again I tripped over a 100 times & been in therapy for 50 years, so I might be wrong  )


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

topcat said:


> Freedom is holding up Biden to give us health care for all, got it.


It sounds like it. Well I thought it could of been but maybe LED is right and its just racism. Doesn't the majority of Americans want universal healthcare? If everybody votes then the power resides with the majority. But if LED is correct then racism wont allow compulsory voting and its easy to use 'freedom" as the reason.
As a declining country America really needs universal healthcare to help it not slip out of the 1st world club for future generations.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is not the system, that functioned fine while racism was equal in the parties and blacks got thrown under the bus, however things change and liberal democracies change over time. Systemic racism is why Americans don't have universal single payer healthcare, it's the same reason they completely fucked up their education system too. It enables corruption that feeds off social division and coning the useful idiots driven by fear and racism. It has gotten more acute, as white domination is slipping in America and "they is taken over", same thing for immigration, most immigrants these days are brown, black, Asian or Muslim and they have alienated them all, along with LBGTQ people and women.
> 
> The political division feeds off the social division, most of which some hate radio or Foxnews right wingnut script writer pulled out of their arse, or expanded an existing division, sometimes they even lift the narrative right from the Russians themselves, cheaper I guess. They got working people hating unions, dog whistle word, socialism, real reason black people are treated as equals and unions are generally socially progressive. They refuse to form a sharing and caring human community with the "other", the perceived enemy and they are at civil war, I call em civil warriors. Like civil warriors they will sacrifice themselves for the larger "cause" and would rather die a painful death from cancer, than have big guberment socialist healthcare, dog whistle for, blacks might get some too and they would literally rather die than let that happen.
> 
> ...


jesus, you make it sound worse than i ever thought it was. That's just so so sad and very scary.


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It sounds like it. Well I thought it could of been but maybe LED is right and its just racism. Doesn't the majority of Americans want universal healthcare? If everybody votes then the power resides with the majority. But if LED is correct then racism wont allow compulsory voting and its easy to use 'freedom" as the reason.
> As a declining country America really needs universal healthcare to help it not slip out of the 1st world club for future generations.


So, Biden should do that, correct? What I like to do is see it and everything and stuff.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 31, 2022)

Tasman69 said:


> He seems to have dementia, is that not an issue in America where their president is concerned?


The bar was substantially lowered in 2016.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It sounds like it. Well I thought it could of been but maybe LED is right and its just racism. Doesn't the majority of Americans want universal healthcare? If everybody votes then the power resides with the majority. But if LED is correct then racism wont allow compulsory voting and its easy to use 'freedom" as the reason.
> As a declining country America really needs universal healthcare to help it not slip out of the 1st world club for future generations.


A “ declining country”
Hahahaha you have the USA confused with Russia


----------



## bam0813 (May 31, 2022)

What does the country think of Biden?


Keeping tabs on U.S. President Biden’s approval ratings and American’s top issues




graphics.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> jesus, you make it sound worse than i ever thought it was. That's just so so sad and very scary.


America is not in decline and having a clear picture of the social dynamics of the place does not mean I hate the place or Americans. It means I want to identify the true causes of the problems and how to solve them. The better America does the better Canada does, our economies are joined at the hip. Canada represents a bit of a problem for republicans with our healthcare system and gun laws which are reflected in our murder rate.

No country is perfect, Canada and Australia have their sins too, you with aborigine's and Asia's, then there is that island full of mostly Muslim refugees. In Canada it's mostly with natives, but we like you are getting better at this stuff because our liberal democracies work, so are the Americans, in spite of their governmental structure.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> A “ declining country”
> Hahahaha you have the USA confused with Russia


If I look at what we were circa 1970 and now, the “in decline” thing has teeth. Infrastructure is hugely neglected. Insurance companies have become high-handed. Most people make less real income now. And the race war is hot again. Climate change is starting to hurt. Only the billionaires, many of them oppressors, are doing great while they are shamefully undertaxed. School shootings were aberrations.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is not in decline


It isn't?

Coulda fooled me

Lifespan going down
Infant mortality going up
Poverty going up
Murder rates up
Income inequality through the roof
Divisions in societal thinking, through the roof
Racial strife also through the roof 
Access to health care sucks
Education sucks

& we're not in decline?

Tell me then my friend, that the USA is not in a decline when all the stats/data say otherwise.

Enlighten me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The bar was substantially lowered in 2016.


After Trump, a chimp is qualified for the job.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After Trump, *another* chimp is qualified for the job.


fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It isn't?
> 
> Coulda fooled me
> 
> ...


Get rid of the republicans and it can change pretty quick, these are policy issues and nothing more. America (Canada too) is not as rich as it once was, in relation to the rest of the world, but that is because the entire world has had and is having it's standard of living raised. Billionaire's stealing your country, that is awash in guns and even much of the social division can be addressed by responsible government policy and you can't have responsible or responsive government as long as the republicans have uncle Sam by the balls.

When we were kids, Europe was poor and junk was made in Japan, then they got as rich as we over time, next came China and they were poor as shit just 40 years ago, now they appear to be doing ok and making lot's of progress, same for S. Korea and a lot of south east Asian countries. Australians are doing well selling them iron ore, coal and other goodies as the economies in the region grow. India is not a poor country, though it contains many poor people, like America.


----------



## Fogdog (May 31, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It isn't?
> 
> Coulda fooled me
> 
> ...


Not the same trends in Canada.

American exceptionalism is killing us.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not the same trends in Canada.
> 
> American exceptionalism is killing us.


Is the definition of American exceptionalism angsty teenager? 

Kidding aside, I was vaguely familiar with the term so looked it up. Seems to be the issue in a nutshell from my perspective too.


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> A “ declining country”
> Hahahaha you have the USA confused with Russia


He is confused.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> A “ declining country”
> Hahahaha you have the USA confused with Russia


You dont think it is? Russia as we knew it is dead - might be about to change names again..? Soviet Union declined and Russia the last couple of decades was on the up. Declining is what super powers have historically done. What goes up must come down.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get rid of the republicans and it can change pretty quick, these are policy issues and nothing more.


But they are not going anywhere and they are not in power. Voting is hard there and Republicans as we saw last election make voting harder for Democratic areas, not sure if the Democrats do the same for republican areas but id assume so. Its just one business competing against another business in the guise of politics. That's one reason why making voting compulsory is a benefit to the people. Both parties have to make voting easier.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is not in decline and having a clear picture of the social dynamics of the place does not mean I hate the place or Americans. It means I want to identify the true causes of the problems and how to solve them. The better America does the better Canada does, our economies are joined at the hip. Canada represents a bit of a problem for republicans with our healthcare system and gun laws which are reflected in our murder rate.
> 
> No country is perfect, Canada and Australia have their sins too, you with aborigine's and Asia's, then there is that island full of mostly Muslim refugees. In Canada it's mostly with natives, but we like you are getting better at this stuff because our liberal democracies work, so are the Americans, in spite of their governmental structure.


I agree with you except that i do think America is in decline. Its not to late to turn it around but they need to rethink their strategy and world views.

What island full of mostly muslims? Cocos Keeling islands? Interesting history, not sure if id call them refugees though.
https://www.cocoskeelingislands.com.au/


----------



## Fogdog (May 31, 2022)

The only poll that matters is an election poll.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The only poll that matters is an election poll.


Not to Trump & most Republicans it seems.
Fuckers when they lose now it's because the election was rigged
Republicans were bad enough pre-Trump, but now they are at a new level of disgusting.
And they're favored to pick up more seats in Congress this November.
What the motherfucking shit is that about?
Does anyone in this Land of the Braindead read/understand American history & realize that under every Republican POTUS they fucked everything up & they're reason this land is really fucked up now.
And they stacked the Supreme Court which means we'll have to deal with those appointees of Trump, those lying sacks of shit for as long as they're breathing.
That is a very bad omen of the direction this country is headed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Not to Trump & most Republicans it seems.
> Fuckers when they lose now it's because the election was rigged
> Republicans were bad enough pre-Trump, but now they are at a new level of disgusting.
> And they're favored to pick up more seats in Congress this November.
> ...


Republicans can't win enough votes to control government in CA, OR and WA. Same with several states on the east coast. Demographic shift in other states that are now red will make them look more like CA than what they have right now. By 2030, it will be all but over for white power. So, now is the most dangerous time. But we already have numbers on our side. It's all a matter of how effective the Republican Aryan Nationalist Party are at suppressing the votes of the majority. 

They certainly are giving moderates, left and right, good reason to vote then out. A lot hangs on the mid term election this fall. I don't know but suspect that Republican actions against women's rights, their support for Trump's big lie and to a lesser extent, their foot dragging on doing something to reduce gun homicides, climate change and their culture wars are turning a large majority against them. 

Patience, my friend. The wheel is turning. Every so slowly but it is turning. They hope to end majority rule. I don't think they are strong enough to do that. Maybe they are. It takes more than control of SCOTUS to do that. It really comes down to how many vote next fall. I see a lot of motivation from voters to do that. This primary was a whopper in terms of turnout.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2022)

41mins in. Prev Treasure and PM of Australia. What will make America great again " remoralisation and stop attacking" What will make China great again "moralisation ". 
Sly news is a Murdoch channel so ignore the clickbait banners. And i do apologize for posting Sky broadcast.





 

Full chat is really interesting if you have an interest in the Pacific and what an informed, intelligent x Labor pollie thinks of it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> 41mins in. Prev Treasure and PM of Australia. What will make America great again " remoralisation and stop attacking" What will make China great again "moralisation ".
> Sly news is a Murdoch channel so ignore the clickbait banners. And i do apologize for posting Sky broadcast.
> 
> 
> ...


The difference between Russia & China is that 1 nation, Russia, is a bellicose thug while the other, China, to not that stupid.
The Chinese will subtly fuck you over, while the Russian will do it to your face.
I know the Chinese & the way they think
They will become the dominant engine for the World's economy in the 21st century.
Count on it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> The difference between Russia & China is that 1 nation, Russia, is a bellicose thug while the other, China, to not that stupid.
> The Chinese will subtly fuck you over, while the Russian will do it to your face.
> I know the Chinese & the way they think
> They will become the dominant engine for the World's economy in the 21st century.
> Count on it


Its interesting as this chat was done in Sept/Nov, before the Russian Ukraine war and he mentions why Russia is so protective of the flat lands around them and how NATO has been 'pushing' on Russia's borders.
China is already the worlds dominant economy and will become 4 times larger than the US economy fairly soon. Keating is a numbers man and explains it well.

He also talks about Australia's nuclear sub deal with America. Taiwan etc, really interesting chat. highly recommend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

@schuylaar 









The Biden administration just canceled $5.8 billion in student loans—and more borrowers could see relief soon


On Wednesday, the U.S. Department of Education announced the largest single loan forgiveness action taken by the government to date.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> @schuylaar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US education system needs a renovation from top to bottom and particularly at the top. Rockstar profs make a fortune with tenue and underpaid teaching assistants do the teaching for a pittance, the students are grossly over charged.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The US education system needs a renovation from top to bottom and particularly at the top. Rockstar profs make a fortune with tenue and underpaid teaching assistants do the teaching for a pittance, the students are grossly over charged.


I think another factor is the collapse of the social contract that was in place when my folks wrote my undergraduate ticket: get a degree; get a job.

(Excepting always English majors. Dost thou desire to enormify thine repast, sirrah?)

Now colleges are businesses more interested in cranking out barely-qualified grads, and the real winners are the student loan underwriters. Somehow they wangled an exemption to the bankruptcy laws.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> @schuylaar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should be way louder on stuff like this.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> @schuylaar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it was a 'for profit' college chain that ripped kids off.

Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> They should be way louder on stuff like this.


A Trumper Lyft driver who 'wanted to talk' couldn't name one Biden achievement..'he did that Act, right?' He couldn't even remember the 1400 bones that was put in his pocket (the easy one to remember).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> A Trumper Lyft driver who 'wanted to talk' couldn't name one Biden achievement..'he did that Act, right?' He couldn't even remember the 1400 bones that was put in his pocket (the easy one to remember).


fucking democrats HAVE to get the truth out there, why the fuck don't they find someone like texas Paul that will hold podcasts? aim them directly at the magats, make the hosts and subject matter look appealing to them, them keep hitting them with the truth...explain to them in very simple terms how we're still dealing with a lot of trump's bullshit, and republican fuckery...but make it palatable, tell them"you think you know who has been lying to you? well guess again, this is who has been lying to you, and here's why"...they love hearing about people lying to them, and if it changes the mind of even a few, then they will continue to spread the truth among trump's base...
they have to make it clear who is responsible for what, and who isn't....or the fucking lying ass republicans will continue to lay everything at Biden's feet, no matter who or what caused it


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking democrats HAVE to get the truth out there, why the fuck don't they find someone like texas Paul that will hold podcasts? aim them directly at the magats, make the hosts and subject matter look appealing to them, them keep hitting them with the truth...explain to them in very simple terms how we're steal dealing with a lot of trump's bullshit, and republican fuckery...but make it palatable, tell them"you think you know who has been lying to you? well guess again, this is who has been lying to you, and here's why"...they love hearing about people lying to them, and if it changes the mind of even a few, then they will continue to spread the truth among trump's base...
> they have to make it clear who is responsible for what, and who isn't....or the fucking lying ass republicans will continue to lay everything at Biden's feet, no matter who or what caused it


*Q: We are Forestry and there is a log jam in the river..what do we do? Canadians? I'd like to hear how you would handle at Forest*ry.

Roger, People change their opinions, but they rarely change their personalities..personalities crystallize as they age.

PS. That Lyft driver is the problem, he wants to walk the walk but can't talk the talk.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You dont think it is? Russia as we knew it is dead - might be about to change names again..? Soviet Union declined and Russia the last couple of decades was on the up. Declining is what super powers have historically done. What goes up must come down.


Declining? You mean President For Life is dying..I've never seen someone from Five Eyes be so happy that America is struggling.

Creepy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Declining? You mean President For Life is dying..I've never seen someone from Five Eyes be so happy that America is struggling.
> 
> Creepy.


Yes, declining. Its just natural. Spain and Portugal were both superpowers for eg. They are both still wonderful countries. Just because i discuss things doesnt mean im happy its happening. To bury one's head in the sand is kinda pointless and wont help to either slow the decline or turn it around. In fact there's an argument for shining the light on the issue and hope it gets addressed.


----------



## Left thumb (Jun 5, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

Left thumb said:


> I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


https://www.theatlantic.com/newsletters/archive/2022/06/american-economy-negative-perception-inflation/661149/


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 6, 2022)

Left thumb said:


> I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


Care to elaborate? Trump offered more stability?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

Left thumb said:


> I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

Left thumb said:


> I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


You really should stop posting drunk
Just saying


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, declining. Its just natural. Spain and Portugal were both superpowers for eg. They are both still wonderful countries. Just because i discuss things doesnt mean im happy its happening. To bury one's head in the sand is kinda pointless and wont help to either slow the decline or turn it around. In fact there's an argument for shining the light on the issue and hope it gets addressed.


Have a dictator for four years and get back to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

Left thumb said:


> I kinda think if the russians fixed american elections to destabilize a country they fixed it for biden to win being the most likely to destabilize america making trump better then biden at a stable america


Why not Sanders? You tried to connect him.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, declining. Its just natural. Spain and Portugal were both superpowers for eg. They are both still wonderful countries. Just because i discuss things doesnt mean im happy its happening. To bury one's head in the sand is kinda pointless and wont help to either slow the decline or turn it around. In fact there's an argument for shining the light on the issue and hope it gets addressed.


I dont disagree. Nobody likes seeing their country get crappier. Yet we elected Donald Trump. The signs are all there. Schools and education performance are worse. Declines if life expectancy. Way way more of us seem to think the world is flat than is acceptable.

It's why I started rooting for a stronger version of covid. Our only chance for survival is to let the stupid die so the rest of us can move forward.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Just curious if you still feel Biden is doing better than Trump did?


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After Trump, a chimp is qualified for the job.


And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> Biden should cure cancer.


If you ask him... He will probably tell you that he already has.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


Ya Biden caused covid and forced russia to attack ukraine raising prices of everything worldwide. Damn I hate that guy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


trump didn’t turn down the job, he lost the election. After losing the election, he tried to keep power with an attempted coup. Apparently you’re okay with that.

If trump won the election or was successful with his coup attempt, gas prices would be the same.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump didn’t turn down the job, he lost the election. After losing the election, he tried to keep power with an attempted coup. Apparently you’re okay with that.
> 
> If trump won the election or was successful with his coup attempt, gas prices would be the same.


another Big Lie acolyte with the same tired propaganda


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> If you ask him... He will probably tell you that he already has.


You're thinking of Liar45


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> another Big Lie acolyte with the same tired propaganda


I wasn’t going to respond but the post was so stupid, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Just curious if you still feel Biden is doing better than Trump did?


if Biden burned down half the fucking country on purpose, i'd still vote for him over trump, because trump is a shit heel lying con man bitch...he's a wanna be dictator who isn't even as competent as fat boy Kim...he was putin's cocksucker, and seems like he misses that job...maybe he'll let you come along the next time he goes to vlad's place.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wasn’t going to respond but the post was so stupid, I couldn’t resist.


now when i see a post so solidly disconnected from reality, I shrug and go do something useful, like cleaning the toilet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> If you ask him... He will probably tell you that he already has.


Trump causes cancer, every time he opens his foul fucking mouth and spews out hateful, spiteful, mean spirited lies...which is every time he opens his mouth...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if Biden burned down half the fucking country on purpose, i'd still vote for him over trump, because trump is a shit heel lying con man bitch...he's a wanna be dictator who isn't even as competent as fat boy Kim...he was putin's cocksucker, and seems like he misses that job...maybe he'll let you come along the next time he goes to vlad's place.


Did you see Marginal Traitor Queen attack Social Security in that “Christian Nationalist” speechlet of hers? And the “skin in the game” social Darwinist?

be afraid. The Jesus Nazis are exposing the playbook.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


Simpleton logic exposes lack of education 
Stay in school kids


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> If you ask him... He will probably tell you that he already has.


“Probably “ is the radical rights alternative facts


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 6, 2022)

So, I don’t do politics. Realizing at a young age that both parties have been bought by the people with big bucks that it’s pretty much a pointless endeavor. Yet, the pendulum swings to and fro and the people who have aligned themselves with either extreme stake out more and more extreme positions each year. Meanwhile the people in the middle( vast majority of people) aren’t heard or represented as they should be which isn’t surprising when you have a bunch of lawyers running your government. I typed all of that to say this. Biden sucks but no more than any other sucky President we’ve had. They are all the same shit, their kids go to the same schools, they live in the same gated communities. Continuity of agenda, we will continue the march because that’s where the profit is. The A political life is the only political life worth living.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> So, I don’t do politics. Realizing at a young age that both parties have been bought by the people with big bucks that it’s pretty much a pointless endeavor. Yet, the pendulum swings to and fro and the people who have aligned themselves with either extreme stake out more and more extreme positions each year. Meanwhile the people in the middle( vast majority of people) aren’t heard or represented as they should be which isn’t surprising when you have a bunch of lawyers running your government. I typed all of that to say this. Biden sucks but no more than any other sucky President we’ve had. They are all the same shit, their kids go to the same schools, they live in the same gated communities. Continuity of agenda, we will continue the march because that’s where the profit is. The A political life is the only political life worth living.


Sorry 
I still love America 
Just not those espousing to be more patriotic


----------



## Moldy (Jun 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's why I started rooting for a stronger version of covid. Our only chance for survival is to let the stupid die so the rest of us can move forward.


Your plan may have worked except for that pesky Omicron that didn't kill as effectively as the first strains. 
Even with that there are more dead R's than D's overall.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> So, I don’t do politics. Realizing at a young age that both parties have been bought by the people with big bucks that it’s pretty much a pointless endeavor. Yet, the pendulum swings to and fro and the people who have aligned themselves with either extreme stake out more and more extreme positions each year. Meanwhile the people in the middle( vast majority of people) aren’t heard or represented as they should be which isn’t surprising when you have a bunch of lawyers running your government. I typed all of that to say this. Biden sucks but no more than any other sucky President we’ve had. They are all the same shit, their kids go to the same schools, they live in the same gated communities. Continuity of agenda, we will continue the march because that’s where the profit is. The A political life is the only political life worth living.


for the last 50 years, the ideological divide between red and blue has been exposed. Please note that the Democrats have no analogs to Greene, Gohmert, McCarthy and of course that man.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> So, I don’t do politics. Realizing at a young age that both parties have been bought by the people with big bucks that it’s pretty much a pointless endeavor. Yet, the pendulum swings to and fro and the people who have aligned themselves with either extreme stake out more and more extreme positions each year. Meanwhile the people in the middle( vast majority of people) aren’t heard or represented as they should be which isn’t surprising when you have a bunch of lawyers running your government. I typed all of that to say this. Biden sucks but no more than any other sucky President we’ve had. They are all the same shit, their kids go to the same schools, they live in the same gated communities. Continuity of agenda, we will continue the march because that’s where the profit is. The A political life is the only political life worth living.


you ignoring politics and acting like it doesn't matter is a useless poser stance...are there crooked politicians? of course there are. are the all republicans? no...
is one party trying to expand people's rights, guarantee everyone's right to vote, provide a social safety net, rebuild the crumbling infrastructure of the nation, and reform our insane gun laws? yes, that would be the democrats.
is one party trying to take the voting rights of anyone not a white christian, loosen already insanely lax gun laws, close our borders to those in need, support white supremacist organizations openly, and support the idea of an insurrectionist wanna be dictator who tried to destroy democracy running for president again....yes, that would be the republicans....
if you think both of those parties are the same, then you aren't intelligent enough to cast a vote...


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you ignoring politics and acting like it doesn't matter is a useless poser stance...are there crooked politicians? of course there are. are the all republicans? no...
> is one party trying to expand people's rights, guarantee everyone's right to vote, provide a social safety net, rebuild the crumbling infrastructure of the nation, and reform our insane gun laws? yes, that would be the democrats.
> is one party trying to take the voting rights of anyone not a white christian, loosen already insanely lax gun laws, close our borders to those in need, support white supremacist organizations openly, and support the idea of an insurrectionist wanna be dictator who tried to destroy democracy running for president again....yes, that would be the republicans....
> if you think both of those parties are the same, then you aren't intelligent enough to cast a vote...


Lol ok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Lol ok


no, not "lol ok"...you are wrong...period, end of this narrative that both sides are equally bad. neither side is perfect, but one is trying to make the country a better place for everyone, while the other is trying to make it a better place for rich white males...if you can't see that difference, then you just need to gtfo of the politics section and hang out in T&T


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, not "lol ok"...you are wrong...period, end of this narrative that both sides are equally bad. neither side is perfect, but one is trying to make the country a better place for everyone, while the other is trying to make it a better place for rich white males...if you can't see that difference, then you just need to gtfo of the politics section and hang out in T&T


don’t argue articles of faith. 

It is like trying to teach a pig to sing. In the words of Clemens, it wastes your time, and it annoys the pig.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, not "lol ok"...you are wrong...period, end of this narrative that both sides are equally bad. neither side is perfect, but one is trying to make the country a better place for everyone, while the other is trying to make it a better place for rich white males...if you can't see that difference, then you just need to gtfo of the politics section and hang out in T&T


 You are exactly the type person I was referring to having bought in wholesale to the left right narrate. I think it’s ironic how the extremes of the left and right mirror each other so well, you are literally two sides of the same coin. I can see you watch lots of TV supporting your childish and simplified narrative of American politics lol.However , I will take your advice and leave the politics section. It really is a waste of time trying to reason with people so entrenched into their beliefs, you guys are literally wasting your life here. Good luck!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> You are exactly the type person I was referring to having bought in wholesale to the left right narrate. I think it’s ironic how the extremes of the left and right mirror each other so well, you are literally two sides of the same coin. I can see you watch lots of TV supporting your childish and simplified narrative of American politics lol.However , I will take your advice and leave the politics section. It really is a waste of time trying to reason with people so entrenched into their beliefs, you guys are literally wasting your life here. Good luck!


And yet … HERE YOU ARE !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> You are exactly the type person I was referring to having bought in wholesale to the left right narrate. I think it’s ironic how the extremes of the left and right mirror each other so well, you are literally two sides of the same coin. I can see you watch lots of TV supporting your childish and simplified narrative of American politics lol.However , I will take your advice and leave the politics section. It really is a waste of time trying to reason with people so entrenched into their beliefs, you guys are literally wasting your life here. Good luck!


uhhuh...i'm exactly the type of person who is calling you out on your both sides bullshit...they are not the same, and your insistence that they are just show how poorly informed you are, yet you're still forming opinions on little to no information, just your feels and bullshit you hear others talking about...i don't watch any tv, by the way, don't even have cable, i use streaming services, and READ the news from several WELL RATED REPUTABLE news sites daily, the only time i see tv news is in clips on youtube, and i never trust any of them without verification.
you think being interested in politics is wasting my life, and i think you not being interested in politics is you ignoring the real dynamics that control our world...who is wasting what?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> don’t argue articles of faith.
> 
> It is like trying to teach a pig to sing. In the words of Clemens, it wastes your time, and it annoys the pig.


pigs deserved to be annoyed, and i'm retired, i have time to waste


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> You are exactly the type person I was referring to having bought in wholesale to the left right narrate. I think it’s ironic how the extremes of the left and right mirror each other so well, you are literally two sides of the same coin. I can see you watch lots of TV supporting your childish and simplified narrative of American politics lol.However , I will take your advice and leave the politics section. It really is a waste of time trying to reason with people so entrenched into their beliefs, you guys are literally wasting your life here. Good luck!


okay, show me a visible “extreme left” in the States. Specify. Name names and list deeds. Im calling you out on this cant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> okay, show me a visible “extreme left” in the States. Specify. Name names and list deeds. Im calling you out on this cant.


Get ready for him to post killer Kyles victims


----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

Moldy said:


> Your plan may have worked except for that pesky Omicron that didn't kill as effectively as the first strains.
> Even with that there are more dead R's than D's overall.


We should have kept our book learning to ourselves. Let's put the dude sitting in his truck up against our educated trained scientists, see how it goes. Maybe the lamestream media did pay off all of scientists. It's a good chance to see if that's true. I'm content with my convictions. 

Place your bets folks, get your money on the table.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pigs deserved to be annoyed, and i'm retired, i have time to waste


I’m concerned for your hypersonic adrenal glands … leading edge temp is in the yellow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Get ready for him to post killer Kyles victims


that would be a non sequitur


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> okay, show me a visible “extreme left” in the States. Specify. Name names and list deeds. Im calling you out on this cant.


there is no far left anymore...those they call "progressive" now would have just been left leaning centrist less than a decade ago.
Sanders, Jayapal, Warren, Markey, Khanna, even Cortez aren't really left wing socialists, as much as the republicans would like you to think they are...they're left leaning centrists, far from radicals.
the republicans, on the other hand, are embracing radical politics with both arms and a blissfully ignorant smile...
greene, gosar, and rogers have spoken at AFPAC, which was organized by Nick Fuentes. none of them received any formal punishment by their party for this heinous behavior. the republican party is trying to revise history, and remove reference to slavery and racism, like removing references will make it not have happened. they embrace the Qanon theory of a "great replacement"...which is asinine...the fact that the number of republicans is falling isn't because they're being replaced with minorities, it's because even fucking idiots get tired of their horseshit and quit their repressive hateful party...
they took their biggest conference of the year to Hungary, a country led by a repressive dictator who abolished the free press in his country, called immigrants poison and Muslim invaders, has erected antisemitic billboards across the country, they built a wall along their border with syria to stop war refugees fleeing for their lives, and they have been cozying up to russia...so where else would the republicans go for their leadership conference? sounds like heaven for them to me...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m concerned for your hypersonic adrenal glands … leading edge temp is in the yellow.


i'm sitting here drinking coffee and getting high, after rolling out of bed at 9:30....i wish my adrenals worked even subsonically.
i am about to go to home depot and get materials to build some shelves in my kitchen...after i get high enough


----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

You should buy a machete while there. @Roger A. Shrubber

If you have a harbor freight nearby, I give a hearty recommendation to get very high and walk around. I always get goofy stuff. Last time was an electric bug zapper /fly swatter thing.

Kid immediately stuck his finger in and got a shock. Hot stoves and such, lesson learned.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is no far left anymore...those they call "progressive" now would have just been left leaning centrist less than a decade ago.
> Sanders, Jayapal, Warren, Markey, Khanna, even Cortez aren't really left wing socialists, as much as the republicans would like you to think they are...they're left leaning centrists, far from radicals.
> the republicans, on the other hand, are embracing radical politics with both arms and a blissfully ignorant smile...
> greene, gosar, and rogers have spoken at AFPAC, which was organized by Nick Fuentes. none of them received any formal punishment by their party for this heinous behavior. the republican party is trying to revise history, and remove reference to slavery and racism, like removing references will make it not have happened. they embrace the Qanon theory of a "great replacement"...which is asinine...the fact that the number of republicans is falling isn't because they're being replaced with minorities, it's because even fucking idiots get tired of their horseshit and quit their repressive hateful party...
> they took their biggest conference of the year to Hungary, a country led by a repressive dictator who abolished the free press in his country, called immigrants poison and Muslim invaders, has erected antisemitic billboards across the country, they built a wall along their border with syria to stop war refugees fleeing for their lives, and they have been cozying up to russia...so where else would the republicans go for their leadership conference? sounds like heaven for them to me...


shhh!


----------



## Left thumb (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


After trump one did


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 6, 2022)

We need a fucking start over man. A complete redo of all humanity so we can get the fuck out of religious beliefs and just use our fucking heads and become morally correct to our fellow humans.

We all know deep inside our heads what is right and what is wrong. It is how we are brought up that teaches us what we are to become and what we will believe in. That is the problem right there. We start off with hatred, fear, love, caring, belief systems and punishment systems. Many times it's not all of those or more of them.

Yes, people do change how they feel and act but that is a large minority. It's very hard to push a system out of your mind once you have been indoctrinated with it for so many years.

What comes to my mind is one of Arthur C. Clarke's novels about an alien visitation to earth. But it wasn't aliens at all. It was our creators and they judged us unworthy due to the fact that we were so brainwashed in our ways that only newborn children could be saved and the rest of the planet and it's people obliterated into dust.

Horrible way to feel about our state of existence but this was written a long time ago and wrings true in many ways. Murder has become a way of life and guns makes it a million times easier. The lack of respect for each other, even if you have the same belief systems, has become intolerable. The world seems to be more hate filled as each day passes.

I know hate has been going on forever but it seems like since Trump became president it's way more prevalent now. Guns are drawn much faster and triggers pulled without remorse. There are not many more real tears left because everything you see now days is phony.

This is what I see when I really take a good look at the people around me. The sweet people are less trusting to be sweet anymore. It's almost as if everyone has formed this very hard shell around them for self preservation and the tiniest of issues sets them off. They become something else.

I'm very high and happy at the moment but this is what I see when I'm out and about. Pot is an excellent way to go about my day with a smile and ignore the fucking assholes with sour faces and snide remarks who never stfu no matter where they go outside or the forums they frequent inside.

And YES, they are on both sides of the political aisle. I know some very nice republicans and some asshole democrats, and vice versa. Personally I don't like conservatives much but I let them talk their belief systems and nod my head. It's the best way to deal with them


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> We need a fucking start over man. A complete redo of all humanity so we can get the fuck out of religious beliefs and just use our fucking heads and become morally correct to our fellow humans.
> 
> We all know deep inside our heads what is right and what is wrong. It is how we are brought up that teaches us what we are to become and what we will believe in. That is the problem right there. We start off with hatred, fear, love, caring, belief systems and punishment systems. Many times it's not all of those or more of them.
> 
> ...


1) We are animals. Our tendency toward religion is deeply wired. It suggests that we are better classed as presapient.

2) If you are referring to _Childhood’s End_, no. You are imposing your beliefs onto a book more properly described as an essay on a quantum step in evolution, leaving us humans 1.0 to wither. And the aliens were not our creators.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sitting here drinking coffee and getting high, after rolling out of bed at 9:30....i wish my adrenals worked even subsonically.
> i am about to go to home depot and get materials to build some shelves in my kitchen...after i get high enough


I'm sitting here drinking a cup of coffee, took the dog out, went to the bank, had two meetings after rolling out of bed at 5:46AM MST..the one thing I noticed and thanked the Gods for was this medicine. I can bend, stretch and move all my limbs with not one bit of discomfort..I can cartwheel, bend backwards and run. And still ride Western


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

Man, it's like....Democrats don't lead shitty lives. I too am having coffee and watching my dog and just kinda hanging out, technically I am working, but well...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) We are animals. Our tendency toward religion is deeply wired. It suggests that we are better classed as presapient.
> 
> 2) If you are referring to _Childhood’s End_, no. You are imposing your beliefs onto a book more properly described as an essay on a quantum step in evolution, leaving us humans 1.0 to wither. And the aliens were not our creators.


Most of us find it difficult to accept how insignificant we really are.


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Simpleton logic exposes lack of education
> *Stay in school kids*


Don't be a Gohmert.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Well 


V256.420 said:


> Ya Biden caused covid and forced russia to attack ukraine raising prices of everything worldwide. Damn I hate that guy


all the liberals were treating trump like Covid was his fault... Did Biden do any better? And he had a vaccine from the moment he took office...


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump didn’t turn down the job, he lost the election. After losing the election, he tried to keep power with an attempted coup. Apparently you’re okay with that.
> 
> If trump won the election or was successful with his coup attempt, gas prices would be the same.


A coup? Name me 1 time in human history where someone overthrew the government with a couple thousand people who were unarmed? Don't make me laugh. If the crazy trump voters really wanted to attempt a coup... Do you think we would really only send a few hundred unarmed people? We have more guns than the government. And we may not have a college degree in gender studies but we are smarter than that. You sheep will believe anything the government tells you. If the trump voters wanted to try to overthrow the government, we would have been there in the tens of thousands armed to the teeth for a war!


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Trump causes cancer, every time he opens his foul fucking mouth and spews out hateful, spiteful, mean spirited lies...which is every time he opens his mouth...


Well if that's what he is doing, at least it makes sense and you can understand what he is saying... Biden is a fucking joke. Not to mention Biden is on China's payroll and they now have proof that Hillary completely made up the Russian collusion story just to smear trump. All the worst things they say about trump are proven lies and fantasy... Even if you didn't like him, life was better when trump was in the oval office!


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if Biden burned down half the fucking country on purpose, i'd still vote for him over trump, because trump is a shit heel lying con man bitch...he's a wanna be dictator who isn't even as competent as fat boy Kim...he was putin's cocksucker, and seems like he misses that job...maybe he'll let you come along the next time he goes to vlad's place.


Wow... Talk about spewing hate and lies!  tell me more there fella... Russia Russia Russia, they already have proof Hillary made that shit up... But the fbi has proof Biden is on China's payroll.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

what in the squirrels? smh


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

paid troll


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

most likely....by the smells of it


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You should buy a machete while there. @Roger A. Shrubber
> 
> If you have a harbor freight nearby, I give a hearty recommendation to get very high and walk around. I always get goofy stuff. Last time was an electric bug zapper /fly swatter thing.
> 
> Kid immediately stuck his finger in and got a shock. Hot stoves and such, lesson learned.


I stuck a butter knife in an electric socket at age 4, because I had to know..it felt odd turning my arms to what felt like a rubber band + energy at the same time.

I made a mental note to not do that again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> A coup? Name me 1 time in human history where someone overthrew the government with a couple thousand people who were unarmed? Don't make me laugh. If the crazy trump voters really wanted to attempt a coup... Do you think we would really only send a few hundred unarmed people? We have more guns than the government. And we may not have a college degree in gender studies but we are smarter than that. You sheep will believe anything the government tells you. If the trump voters wanted to try to overthrow the government, we would have been there in the tens of thousands armed to the teeth for a war!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> paid troll


Bot..they're so human..Elon is all upset because twatter isn't really as valuable with Bot purge.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

Drove to Syracuse this weekend. Met up with family and went to a concert.

I couldn’t get over how cheap gas was there. Even on the interstate! We are paying double for gas up here.

Wish Joe Biden was our Prime Minister.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I stuck a butter knife in an electric socket at age 4, because I had to know..it felt odd turning my arms to what felt like a rubber band + energy at the same time.
> 
> I made a mental note to not do that again.


I did something similar, but dumber. I wanted to learn how to pick locks and found a Bobby pin on the ground, but it had plastic on the tips and wouldnt fit in locks. So I stuck it in an outlet to melt off the plastic. It started shooting sparks so I freaked out and grabbed it and pulled it out, in the process causing some weird electrical cut/burn thing that went through most of my finger and cauterized the wound in the process.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Just curious if you still feel Biden is doing better than Trump did?


Tell me something
What was it that Trump actually did accomplish, besides pretty much destroying any semblance of sanity in the GOP (Good thing)
Or was it ripping this country in half (Bad thing)
Enlighten me


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Drove to Syracuse this weekend. Met up with family and went to a concert.
> 
> I couldn’t get over how cheap gas was there. Even on the interstate! We are paying double for gas up here.
> 
> Wish Joe Biden was our Prime Minister.


So you wish Biden was your prime minister because gas is cheaper here @ $4.89/ gallon... But when trump was president I was paying $1.99 per gallon and Trump is the antichrist?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/newsletters/archive/2022/06/american-economy-negative-perception-inflation/661149/


Sorta proves my point in that Americans are fucking dimwitted.
They're more prosperous now than under Trump, but Biden sucks?
Explain that to me.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Tell me something
> What was it that Trump actually did accomplish, besides pretty much destroying any semblance of sanity in the GOP (Good thing)
> Or was it ripping this country in half (Bad thing)
> Enlighten me


I guess it is a matter of how you look at it. When trump was president EVERYTHING!!! Was cheaper... I could afford to buy things like food and gas... Unemployment was at an all time low. The economy was great! Our country was energy independent for the most part.... We didn't have illegals flooding our southern border by the thousands. We didn't have a war being waged in Europe... Dude, watch Sky News in Australia. Even the Aussies half way around the world realize Biden and his administration is a joke. They promote people to positions they aren't qualified for based on the color of their skin, their gender, or their sexual preference. They blame trump and racism for everything.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> So you wish Biden was your prime minister because gas is cheaper here @ $4.89/ gallon... But when trump was president I was paying $1.99 per gallon and Trump is the antichrist?


Biden has FUCKING NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FUCKING COST OF GAS!!!!!
You wanna bitch about gas prices?
Check out the profit margins made by Exxon/Mobil in the last 6 months & then get back to me


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Tell me something
> What was it that Trump actually did accomplish, besides pretty much destroying any semblance of sanity in the GOP (Good thing)
> Or was it ripping this country in half (Bad thing)
> Enlighten me


Oh and lets be realistic here. Trump tried to work with house and Senate Dems... Biden has pretty much called anyone who supports Trump (half of the country) domestic terrorists. So who is really dividing the country here?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> They blame trump and racism for everything.


They're right
Trump fucked this country, but you don't seem to get that


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> View attachment 5145409View attachment 5145410
> If Biden has nothing to do with the price of gas... Do really expect me to believe that this is all just coincidence? Really? How dumb are you?


Keep drinking the Kool-Aid


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> They're right
> Trump fucked this country, but you don't seem to get that


No I don't..... Voted for Trump twice and I'd do it again...


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid


No koolaid here bud. Gas prices started coming down as soon as Trump took office and they started going back up the week Biden took office. Seems pretty black and white to me.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid


I made an argument that Biden has caused gas prices to go up by pointing out policies and things he changed that Trump implemented. And your argument as to why Biden has nothing to do with gas prices is "keep drinking the Kool aid?" Wow... Good argument. Maybe you should have been a debater. You could have won every debate by calling everyone a racist, and saying come on man... And keep drinking the koolaid...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> So you wish Biden was your prime minister because gas is cheaper here @ $4.89/ gallon... But when trump was president I was paying $1.99 per gallon and Trump is the antichrist?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> No koolaid here bud. Gas prices started coming down as soon as Trump took office and they started going back up the week Biden took office. Seems pretty black and white to me.


That's because you think in simple terms


----------



## Sativied (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's because you think in simple terms


At the same level as the guy who invented the rain dance.


----------



## StinkinLincoln (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Wow... Talk about spewing hate and lies!  tell me more there fella... Russia Russia Russia, they already have proof Hillary made that shit up... But the fbi has proof Biden is on China's payroll.


Your my dawg-dawg. Lots of feminine energy amongst growers and smokers. Im not necessarily pro-Trump but I like alot of Pro-Trump dudes as they generally have alot of Liberty minded ideals and are usually quite moral people. If the government is too large to strangle with a belt, its no longer effective.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> And is that why they gave the job to Biden? The chimp turned down the job? I could sure go for $2/ gallon gas and some mean tweets about now. Biden is a freaking joke!


Prisoner of the moment.

It's sunny right now, so the sun will always shine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Maybe you should have been a debater.


Debate you?

It's apparent you are set in your beliefs & it would be like me debating a rock.

I don't have the time or the inclination.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

StinkinLincoln said:


> I like alot of Pro-Trump dudes as they generally have alot of Liberty minded ideals and are usually quite moral people


Man, I'm crying right now on my keyboard from laughing so hard at that thought.

That's some funny shit

Moral people?

Over half of his inner circle has been indited &/or convicted of felonies & I'm not even going to mention the deaths/murders that can be directly attributed to Trump's "Liberty minded/moral" supporters.

I guess part of their liberty mindset included trying to subvert the will of the American people, which they still insist to this fucking day was the right thing to do.

Trump supporters suck & basically they were at the forefront of my limited brain when I started that thread about how fucking dumb the American people are.

They were my inspiration


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> I guess it is a matter of how you look at it. When trump was president EVERYTHING!!! Was cheaper... I could afford to buy things like food and gas... Unemployment was at an all time low. The economy was great! Our country was energy independent for the most part.... We didn't have illegals flooding our southern border by the thousands. We didn't have a war being waged in Europe... Dude, watch Sky News in Australia. Even the Aussies half way around the world realize Biden and his administration is a joke. They promote people to positions they aren't qualified for based on the color of their skin, their gender, or their sexual preference. They blame trump and racism for everything.


Was it the huge tax breaks he gave himself, his donors and corporations, eliminating clean air and water regulations, or separating children from their families? It was the cruelty of family separation that drew you to him, wasn't it?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> When trump was president EVERYTHING!!! Was cheaper..


Duh, maybe Covid wasn't an issue yet?

But it sure as fuck became a MAJOR issue by the time that douchebag left office (& fucked Biden in the process) because he did fuck all to prevent it from spreading

Actually he made it worse by telling citizens that injecting bleach/light into their bodies would be effective (that was typical Trumpwad) & gutting the Infectious disease programs that Obama had dedicated money to.

That pig is a fucking murderer in my opinion & anyone that supports him (except you of course/your special) is a fucking fool.

Listen to that idiot say he was being "sarcastic" while speaking before the American public on national TV, giving them some fucked up vision of hope in a FUCKING PANDEMIC!!!!!











And you like this guy?

Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Debate you?
> 
> It's apparent you are set in your beliefs & it would be like me debating a rock.
> 
> I don't have the time or the inclination.


Well if you aren't the pot calling the kettle black. At least I present some resemblance of an argument. Your argument is to just be a smart ass, and making ignorant comments like keep drinking the koolaid. You make these kind of comments because you have nothing else. You can't present any kind of argument or facts that prove what you believe... Because you just believe what you are told to believe... Orange man bad.... The fact is that gas prices were lower when trump was president because trump and his administration put things in place to help lower gas prices. And the minute Biden took office they started to repeal everything trump did... And... Gas prices went back up. They want gas prices up. It is easier for Dems to push a green energy narrative if they can push up the cost of fossil fuels. Don't get me wrong. I'm all for green energy if it's really green and really renewable. But most options aren't really as green as they say they are.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> The Numbers Are In: Trump’s Tax Cuts Paid Off
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office’s May 2022 forecast shows that the government now expects to bring in more tax revenue in the decade following the 2017 “Trump tax cuts” than it had projected prior to the December 2017 passage of tax reform.
> ...


That POS eliminated my ability to write-off my mortage interest & reduced what my wife, a teacher, could receive as tax credits.

I paid more this year AFTER his Tax bill than I ever fucking have, more than fucking Amazon






Fuck his Tax breaks

I saw shit


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> Was it the huge tax breaks he gave himself, his donors and corporations, eliminating clean air and water regulations, or separating children from their families? It was the cruelty of family separation that drew you to him, wasn't it?


Hey man... If you are going to go all "kids in cages" on me, just remember Biden and Obama built those cages. And it wasn't the tax breaks for corporations. I know this may shock you... But I actually got to keep more money out of each paycheck. Maybe it has something to do with the abundance of food at the grocery store, or the low cost of gas... Maybe it was record low unemployment numbers or record high employment numbers of minorities. Maybe it was because trump said what he meant even if you didn't like it, instead of Dems trying to divide us into separate little groups. Maybe I don't like government telling me to wear a mask or telling me what family members I can have over for the holidays. Maybe I don't like my political officials acting like Nazis. Trying to limit what I can say and do...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Well
> 
> all the liberals were treating trump like Covid was his fault... Did Biden do any better? And he had a vaccine from the moment he took office...


trump lied and hid shit at the beginning of the pandemic. he gave out horrendous advice, against his own experts, and refused to take a hard line with whining cunts who cried about having to wear a mask...Biden inherited trump's epicly fucked up covid policy...but yeah, blame Biden, that's what whining cunts do...


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Duh, maybe Covid wasn't an issue yet?
> 
> But it sure as fuck became a MAJOR issue by the time that douchebag left office (& fucked Biden in the process) because he did fuck all to prevent it from spreading
> 
> ...


Can you provide me with a video clip where trump told people to inject themselves with bleach? Or are you just spewing misinformation?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> A coup? Name me 1 time in human history where someone overthrew the government with a couple thousand people who were unarmed? Don't make me laugh. If the crazy trump voters really wanted to attempt a coup... Do you think we would really only send a few hundred unarmed people? We have more guns than the government. And we may not have a college degree in gender studies but we are smarter than that. You sheep will believe anything the government tells you. If the trump voters wanted to try to overthrow the government, we would have been there in the tens of thousands armed to the teeth for a war!


that would have been horrifically stupid on your part...the national guard would have been called in, you would have been cleaned out with tear gas and fire hoses, and the ones of you stupid enough to fire on the national guard would have been mowed down...like the criminals you were. too bad you all didn't, we would have many hundreds if not thousands less of you to clean up after


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump lied and hid shit at the beginning of the pandemic. he gave out horrendous advice, against his own experts, and refused to take a hard line with whining cunts who cried about having to wear a mask...Biden inherited trump's epicly fucked up covid policy...but yeah, blame Biden, that's what whining cunts do...


Well are you well spoken and respectful. Dropping insanity left and right. I wouldn't have expected anything less from a Biden supporter. I suppose you were one of the sheep wearing a mask and getting all the booster shots?


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would have been horrifically stupid on your part...the national guard would have been called in, you would have been cleaned out with tear gas and fire hoses, and the ones of you stupid enough to fire on the national guard would have been mowed down...like the criminals you were. too bad you all didn't, we would have many hundreds if not thousands less of you to clean up after


Really? Then where was the national guard and tear gas and hoses on the day of this so called "insurrection?" According to you, an angry mob of terrorist Trump supporters tried to overthrow the government... But nobody called in the national guard?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> I guess it is a matter of how you look at it. When trump was president EVERYTHING!!! Was cheaper... I could afford to buy things like food and gas... Unemployment was at an all time low. The economy was great! Our country was energy independent for the most part.... We didn't have illegals flooding our southern border by the thousands. We didn't have a war being waged in Europe... Dude, watch Sky News in Australia. Even the Aussies half way around the world realize Biden and his administration is a joke. They promote people to positions they aren't qualified for based on the color of their skin, their gender, or their sexual preference. They blame trump and racism for everything.


trump inherited the good economy of Obama, and fucked it over for four years, then handed the gasping corpse to Biden...who is keeping it alive with incredible, unappreciated efforts...i almost wish trump had won a decond term, so all of his idiotic landmines could have blown up all over him, instead of on the hardworking, honest, decent man who is trying his best to pull us out of trump's manure pile of a legacy


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump inherited the good economy of Obama, and fucked it over for four years, then handed the gasping corpse to Biden...who is keeping it alive with incredible, unappreciated efforts...i almost wish trump had won a decond term, so all of his idiotic landmines could have blown up all over him, instead of on the hardworking, honest, decent man who is trying his best to pull us out of trump's manure pile of a legacy


Yeah ok... Good economy of Obama... That's a joke! Do you even have a job? Seriously I can't take you even remotely seriously if you are going to say ridiculous things like that. 

Wait.. hardworking, honest, descent man... You can't be serious? You talking about the guy who used his political office to get his son out of trouble? They guy is on China's payroll man.... His son is a freaking crackhead! The guy lies about things all the time!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Really? Then where was the national guard and tear gas and hoses on the day of this so called "insurrection?" According to you, an angry mob of terrorist Trump supporters tried to overthrow the government... But nobody called in the national guard?


there was a response from the national guard...
https://www.nationalguard.mil/News/Article/2466077/dod-details-national-guard-response-to-capitol-attack/
you think the fucking insurrectionist rioters went home on their own? they got chased the fuck out once the actual authorities got to the crime scene...quit listening to steve bannon and joe rogan, ffs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gtmfo...tiktok fucking idiots are supposed to prove what? that you're incredibly bad at choosing sources of information?....           that's like driving by a messy wreck, it makes you kind of ill, but it's hard to look away...that level of stupidity is almost painful


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Yeah ok... Good economy of Obama... That's a joke! Do you even have a job? Seriously I can't take you even remotely seriously if you are going to say ridiculous things like that.
> 
> Wait.. hardworking, honest, descent man... You can't be serious? You talking about the guy who used his political office to get his son out of trouble? They guy is on China's payroll man.... His son is a freaking crackhead! The guy lies about things all the time!


i haven't been taking you seriously at all, ever...you're a magat troll, trying to pwn libs...and failing at it miserably. like all magats, you have the roles of trump and Biden reversed...we're still dealing with the fallout of trump's policies, and lack of policies....his appointments to important posts of golfing buddies, major contributors, and his completely unqualified and inbred family, his packing of the supreme court with racist, sexist bigots, his attempted dissolution of NATO, his withdrawing the U.S. from the Paris agreement, his sucking the dicks of kim jong un and putin....it will take 20 years to get over trump's four years.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Can you provide me with a video clip where trump told people to inject themselves with bleach? Or are you just spewing misinformation?


Here ya go duddy (oops/meant buddy)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Well how about you enlighten me? What is my simple mind missing?View attachment 5145428


well, it's like this sparkles....the pipeline wasn't ever going to carry gas, at all, period. it was for low grade tar sand oil that would be turned into fuel oil for generators and heavy lubricants...and if it had gone forward, it wouldn't have been online till next year...so please explain to me what keystone xl had to do with oil prices?....i can explain it to you....NOTHING...not one single fucking thing...so all your facebook meme buddies are just as fucking dumb as you, and you're getting your info from them?......


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i haven't been taking you seriously at all, ever...you're a magat troll, trying to pwn libs...and failing at it miserably. like all magats, you have the roles of trump and Biden reversed...we're still dealing with the fallout of trump's policies, and lack of policies....his appointments to important posts of golfing buddies, major contributors, and his completely unqualified and inbred family, his packing of the supreme court with racist, sexist bigots, his attempted dissolution of NATO, his withdrawing the U.S. from the Paris agreement, his sucking the dicks of kim jong un and putin....it will take 20 years to get over trump's four years.


Annoying/tedious motherfucker, ain't he?

I am debating with myself as to whether or not I should try to enlighten or put him/she/it on ignore.

Fuck it

Life's too short

Ignore it is.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Annoying/tedious motherfucker, ain't he?
> 
> I am debating with myself as to whether or not I should try to enlighten or put him/she/it on ignore.
> 
> ...


Oh no... Please... Enlighten me oh wise one...  I have learned so much all ready. I really do respond well to people swearing at me and insulting me. I'm surprised nobody has called me a racist yet...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Dude, watch Sky News in Australia. Even the Aussies half way around the world realize Biden and his administration is a joke.


Sky news is owned by an American who used to be an Australian. The very right wing nutter Murdoch. Sky news is like Fox "news". More of a propaganda show rather than a news show.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Oh no... Please... Enlighten me oh wise one...  I have learned so much all ready. I really do respond well to people swearing at me and insulting me. I'm surprised nobody has called me a racist yet...


Trumpism has racism at it's core


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

It's actually refreshing to see someone NOT saying "I don't like Trump, but..."


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sky news is owned by an American who used to be an Australian. The very right wing nutter Murdoch. Sky news is like Fox "news". More of a propaganda show rather than a news show.


Oh so I should watch channels like cnn that got totally busted via spy cam admitting to reporting on things that made trump and republican candidates look bad even if there wasn't much truth to them while at the same time admitted to avoiding stories that made politicians they liked, look bad? Ok yeah gotcha.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trumpism has racism at it's core


Really? Cuz you do know if was the republicans who originally freed the slaves? And I'm not racist at all... And I voted for Trump!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Oh no... Please... Enlighten me oh wise one...


Nope

No enlightenment possible me thinks

Have fun with your beliefs, I'm sure they make you happy.

Oh, this is my last reply to your inane comments & I'm sorry if that upsets you, & I think possibly it might

You just put me into a sour mood






Bye


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

Fucking definitely time for a tune


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Really?


Yes, really

ask around- people'll tell ya


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Listen it's been fun guys but I can do this anymore. It's like trying to talk sense to a brick wall in here. I didn't join RIU for political debates. I'm just here to grow weed and try to help others grow weed too. You guys have fun here with your racism and hate speech and all.. good luck with communism and all that stuff...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Listen it's been fun guys but I can do this anymore. It's like trying to talk sense to a brick wall in here. I didn't join RIU for political debates. I'm just here to grow weed and try to help others grow weed too. You guys have fun here with your racism and hate speech and all.. good luck with communism and all that stuff...


Up yours


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Listen it's been fun guys but I can do this anymore. It's like trying to talk sense to a brick wall in here. I didn't join RIU for political debates. I'm just here to grow weed and try to help others grow weed too. You guys have fun here with your racism and hate speech and all.. good luck with communism and all that stuff...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trumpism has racism at it's core


You forgot just simple stupidity


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm so bored, but try to avoid this thread like the plague


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2022)

It's light one up & DANCE time


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> You forgot just simple stupidity


I figured that's a given


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I'm so bored, but try to avoid this thread like the plague


If one wishes to avoid the plague, one would typically avoid undue exposure


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Up yours


Hey no reason to be nasty... Maybe some day you liberals can be as tolerant and as accepting of others with opposing views as us Trump supporters... But I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If one wishes to avoid the plague, one would typically avoid undue exposure


I didn't wanna smoke cigarettes as a kid, I just wanted to prove I could not get addicted... this is kinda like that


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Hey no reason to be nasty...


There's every reason to be nasty



wil2279 said:


> Maybe some day you liberals can be as tolerant and as accepting of other with opposing views and us Trump supporters... But I wouldn't count on it.


Well this day this liberal is telling you "up yours"


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 6, 2022)

I wish I could make a poll in this thread. Who thinks red and blue, liberal and conservative, left and right is the master distraction? Who thinks we are improving quality of life? Who thinks our focus is on the right topics?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Maybe I don't like my political officials acting like Nazis. Trying to limit what I can say and do...


that is the very same argument i use about republicans...small world, eh?


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There's every reason to be nasty
> 
> 
> 
> Well this day this liberal is telling you "up yours"


Hmm... Sounds like something a nazi would say... If you don't look like me or talk like me I will round you up into camps and have you killed... Yep... Definitely sounds like the party of tolerance and acceptance to me.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 6, 2022)

I walk around my house naked with all the windows open and the curtains pulled back. Is this against the law?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There's every reason to be nasty
> 
> 
> 
> Well this day this liberal is telling you "up yours"


Don't you realize he exists for that?

You are providing him pleasure

He's addicted to pain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Really? Cuz you do know if was the republicans who originally freed the slaves? And I'm not racist at all... And I voted for Trump!


gtfo, the "republicans" at the time of the civil war were an entirely different party with entirely different goals, and used different means to achieve those goals...
"The American party system was in crazy flux during the decade or two leading up to the Civil War. There were more pro-slavery Democrats than pro-slavery Whigs, and the anti-slavery Democrats tended to be noticeably less passionate about it, but both parties were divided on the issue. The Whigs, however, were solidly in favor of a strong national government and federal spending on “internal improvements,” and they mostly ended up in the new Republican Party, along with free-soilers, some of whom were former, usually Northern, Democrats. When the South seceded, one result was that Whiggish policies on economic and infrastructure issues suddenly commanded reliable majorities in the shrunken Congress.
Parallels to the present are inexact. Even so, and leaving slavery and race entirely aside, the salient Republican policies of the mid-1860s (activist “big” government, pro-income tax, pro-economic intervention) more or less match up to the Democratic policies of the early 2010s, while the Democratic policies of a century and a half ago (small “limited” government, pro-localism, pro-states’ rights) bear a striking resemblance to contemporary Republican shibboleths."

https://www.newyorker.com/news/hendrik-hertzberg/republicans-then-and-now


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> The Numbers Are In: Trump’s Tax Cuts Paid Off
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office’s May 2022 forecast shows that the government now expects to bring in more tax revenue in the decade following the 2017 “Trump tax cuts” than it had projected prior to the December 2017 passage of tax reform.
> ...


unfunded tax cuts are like deferred maintenance on a house.

Republicans are dumbasses. They buy into the lie every time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Oh so I should watch channels like cnn that got totally busted via spy cam admitting to reporting on things that made trump and republican candidates look bad even if there wasn't much truth to them while at the same time admitted to avoiding stories that made politicians they liked, look bad? Ok yeah gotcha.


You can watch whatever you like I'm just in Australia and know Sky news.









Rupert Murdoch - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I wish I could make a poll in this thread. Who thinks red and blue, liberal and conservative, left and right is the master distraction? Who thinks we are improving quality of life? Who thinks our focus is on the right topics?


Our/my focus on this forum are events/actions that affect our lives & the World at large.
Totally up for debate, by one and all.
Too bad the Reds are assholes usually, but it gives me some pleasure I must admit proving/showing what actual fools they are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Yeah!!! Except you call republicans Nazis because it sounds good... I'm calling you a nazi because you believe the same things the Nazis believe.  crazy right? Nazis wanted to take away people's right to own guns and then they rounded up millions of Jews and killed them. And liberals want to take away republicans guns... Or the way if Nazis didn't like what you had to say, they would just kill you or something like that... It's sort of like the way liberals want to sensor everything we say... Unless you agree with them in that case you can talk as much as you like. Or when you call republicans racist because it sounds good.... But republicans actually freed the slaves and if liberals had their way we would still have slaves. It's like it's the same thing.... Only different huh?


i believe what nazis believed?...  Your gun rights are more important than school kid's lives? you want me to believe the democrats want to take away the republican's guns so the republicans can't protect the Jews? .... democrats want to take away peoples right to free speech? aren't the republicans the ones who are burning and banning books they don't like? aren't they the ones trying to remove facts from history books because those facts make them uncomfortable, because they don't support their fantasy about being entitled via manifest destiny.....¿


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe what nazis believed?...  Your gun rights are more important than school kid's lives? you want me to believe the democrats want to take away the republican's guns so the republicans can't protect the Jews? .... democrats want to take away peoples right to free speech? aren't the republicans the ones who are burning and banning books they don't like? aren't they the ones trying to remove facts from history books because those facts make them uncomfortable, because they don't support their fantasy about being entitled via manifest destiny.....¿





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gtfo, the "republicans" at the time of the civil war were an entirely different party with entirely different goals, and used different means to achieve those goals...
> "The American party system was in crazy flux during the decade or two leading up to the Civil War. There were more pro-slavery Democrats than pro-slavery Whigs, and the anti-slavery Democrats tended to be noticeably less passionate about it, but both parties were divided on the issue. The Whigs, however, were solidly in favor of a strong national government and federal spending on “internal improvements,” and they mostly ended up in the new Republican Party, along with free-soilers, some of whom were former, usually Northern, Democrats. When the South seceded, one result was that Whiggish policies on economic and infrastructure issues suddenly commanded reliable majorities in the shrunken Congress.
> Parallels to the present are inexact. Even so, and leaving slavery and race entirely aside, the salient Republican policies of the mid-1860s (activist “big” government, pro-income tax, pro-economic intervention) more or less match up to the Democratic policies of the early 2010s, while the Democratic policies of a century and a half ago (small “limited” government, pro-localism, pro-states’ rights) bear a striking resemblance to contemporary Republican shibboleths."
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/hendrik-hertzberg/republicans-then-and-now


Well stated 
Kudos


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Drove to Syracuse this weekend. Met up with family and went to a concert.
> 
> I couldn’t get over how cheap gas was there. Even on the interstate! We are paying double for gas up here.
> 
> Wish Joe Biden was our Prime Minister.


So this is all Justin’s fault then, I knew it! Sunny ways my ass .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

https://www.energy.gov/eere/vehicles/fact-741-august-20-2012-historical-gasoline-prices-1929-2011

https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/

using these two sites, you can see that the price of gas, adjusted for inflation was 4.60 in 1982.
they were paying the equivalent of 4.39 in 2008....
just a little perspective


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe what nazis believed?...  Your gun rights are more important than school kid's lives? you want me to believe the democrats want to take away the republican's guns so the republicans can't protect the Jews? .... democrats want to take away peoples right to free speech? aren't the republicans the ones who are burning and banning books they don't like? aren't they the ones trying to remove facts from history books because those facts make them uncomfortable, because they don't support their fantasy about being entitled via manifest destiny.....¿


Dude why is it that you libs always say I love my guns more than little kids? While at the same time you support abortion? You don't get how important the 2nd amendment is. Those who are ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it. There are literally dozens of examples of countries disarming their people and then within years... Rounding up and executing thousand s or millions of it's citizens. And everyone says well that would never happen here.... Well don't you think they said that in those countries too? Anyhow. My wife is from Brazil. Guns are illegal in Brazil. But guess what, her cousins husband still got his hands on a gun and shot her in the head. Taking away law abiding citizens guns doesn't take guns out of criminals hands. We have thousands of illegals coming across the southern border with drugs and all kinds of stuff. You gonna tell me nobody is bringing illegal guns across the border? If you can't pass a law that guarantees criminals don't have guns, then I'm not giving up my guns.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

That's all well and good. But a year and a half ago I was paying $1.99 per gallon. So you can talk till you are blue in the face. I'm not going to feel better about spending $110 to fill up my tundra. 




Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.energy.gov/eere/vehicles/fact-741-august-20-2012-historical-gasoline-prices-1929-2011
> 
> https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Dude why is it that you libs always say I love my guns more than little kids? While at the same time you support abortion? You don't get how important the 2nd amendment is. Those who are ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it. There are literally dozens of examples of countries disarming their people and then within years... Rounding up and executing thousand s or millions of it's citizens. And everyone says well that would never happen here.... Well don't you think they said that in those countries too? Anyhow. My wife is from Brazil. Guns are illegal in Brazil. But guess what, her cousins husband still got his hands on a gun and shot her in the head. Taking away law abiding citizens guns doesn't take guns out of criminals hands. We have thousands of illegals coming across the southern border with drugs and all kinds of stuff. You gonna tell me nobody is bringing illegal guns across the border? If you can't pass a law that guarantees criminals don't have guns, then I'm not giving up my guns.


Who asked you to give up your guns? I must have missed that part .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> That's all well and good. But a year and a half ago I was paying $1.99 per gallon. So you can talk till you are blue in the face. I'm not going to feel better about spending $110 to fill up my tundra.


Ya it sucks and I told you, it’s Justin Trudeau’s fault ……. the bastard


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I wish I could make a poll in this thread. Who thinks red and blue, liberal and conservative, left and right is the master distraction? Who thinks we are improving quality of life? Who thinks our focus is on the right topics?







__





I'm a bit of a commie


:oops: https://dbhq.github.io/quiz/



www.rollitup.org


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya it sucks and I told you, it’s Justin Trudeau’s fault ……. the bastard


I'm not a Justin Trudeau fan either. I'm not a fan of any politician that wants more government. I personally think the government is something that should work, and you shouldn't feel it in every part of your daily life... Kind of like plumbing. Lol. Besides work and growing... I shoot a lot. Mostly 22lr. But thanks to the government and all of their bullshit, it's been a long time since I could get my favorite ammos, and what I can get is 3 times the price I was paying under trump...


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Who asked you to give up your guns? I must have missed that part .


It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


One door in and out is a fire hazard.
Don't forget to armor plate the windows...
Having children think they need armed guards creates a scared adult population.
There shouldn't be a need for a sign at a school saying no guns allowed.

You are aware that no other 1st world country has to have armed guards and metal detectors and fencers in place at schools?

Why is an embryo more important to you than a child?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


But where was it seriously suggested you give up your guns? I hear that talking point a lot but I fail to see it suggested. What I do see suggested is a systematic approach to responsible ownership, right now that is not happening. And yes maybe it has gotten so out of hand re the absence of those controls that armed guards are needed. Make America great again huh . Why is it that Canada (and others) is not experiencing the same issues? Could it be a tiered approach to gun ownership helps?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> One door in and out is a fire hazard.
> Don't forget to armor plate the windows...
> Having children think they need armed guards creates a scared adult population.
> There shouldn't be a need for a sign at a school saying no guns allowed.
> ...


Ya one door with a 500 kids that’s gonna work out well. The gun toting nut that purchased his AR and 1000 rounds yesterday only has one exit point to cover ……. FFS .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, the guy can’t string more than 10 words together without going off on some Alzheimer’s tangent, every military move he’s ever been involved in has failed, he’s hurt the economy with his decisions, he’s got a weird thing for smelling women and children, and to be honest like every other politician he’s out of touch. Been saying this for years now, we can elect officials to hear our concerns but after they table a bill it needs to go to numerous anonymous third parties directly from an anonymous civil correspondent so no bribery takes place, third parties break it down to laymens and all three must comeback with the same analysis. it gets posted online for us to sign into our registered govt accounts, we read and we as a collective determine the outcome with a vote. A true democratic process in a world where technology is available to all. No more back door shady deals, handouts for kickbacks, none of the bullshit that makes the rich richer. Oh and to top it off new legislation that says if your net worth exceeds 2.5 mill you cannot run for elected official.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> But where was it seriously suggested you give up your guns? I hear that talking point a lot but I fail to see it suggested. What I do see suggested is a systematic approach to responsible ownership, right now that is not happening. And yes maybe it has gotten so out of hand re the absence of those controls that armed guards are needed. Make America great again huh . Why is it that Canada (and others) is not experiencing the same issues? Could it be a tiered approach to gun ownership helps?


When someone implies that my guns are more important to me than children's lives... I feel it is also implied that if I wasn't a horrible gun toting monster I'd be willing to give up my guns for the children... That is exactly what they are implying.... But confiscating my guns won't solve anything... Not will confiscating anyone's guns unless you have a plan to keep these guns out of criminals hands.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> When someone implies that my guns are more important to me than children's lives... I feel it is also implied that if I wasn't a horrible gun toting monster I'd be willing to give up my guns for the children... That is exactly what they are implying.... But confiscating my guns won't solve anything... Not will confiscating anyone's guns unless you have a plan to keep these guns out of criminals hands.


Didn’t you say you were leaving?


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> But where was it seriously suggested you give up your guns? I hear that talking point a lot but I fail to see it suggested. What I do see suggested is a systematic approach to responsible ownership, right now that is not happening. And yes maybe it has gotten so out of hand re the absence of those controls that armed guards are needed. Make America great again huh . Why is it that Canada (and others) is not experiencing the same issues? Could it be a tiered approach to gun ownership helps?


First question....do you currently own or have you ever owned a gun? To be honest I can not take any opinions seriously about gun laws from people who don't know anything about guns or gun safety? Politicians should not be passing bills and making laws on topics they know nothing about.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya one door with a 500 kids that’s gonna work out well. The gun toting nut that purchased his AR and 1000 rounds yesterday only has one exit point to cover ……. FFS .


You could have several exit doors that are locked and can only be opened from the inside... But anyone coming in, has to go through 1 guarded door. It's not rocket science... It can be done.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> I found a couple of people to talk to here that aren't shit for brains lib tards... And I enjoy conversation with someone who has an open mind and isn't just going to blurt insanities at me because I don't agree with their communist political views.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> .... But republicans actually freed the slaves and if liberals had their way we would still have slaves. It's like it's the same thing.... Only different huh?


You know, racists are the only people I ever see make the Republicans freed the slaves and democrats started the klan argument.

Just saying.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You know, racists are the only people I ever see make the Republicans freed the slaves and democrats started the klan argument.
> 
> Just saying.


Let’s be honest, we all hate everyone a little equally including our own. I think the vast majority of people are shit, the vast majority hear news stories like another murder today and think black, school shooting think white, stabbing think Latino, transport truck roll over think brown, and if your driving and someone does something really stupid you immediately think woman. It’s just how we’re all wired because stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason. People just suck in general


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.energy.gov/eere/vehicles/fact-741-august-20-2012-historical-gasoline-prices-1929-2011
> 
> https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/
> 
> ...


Rationalization of bideninfilation . The leaders( we use to have representatives) of the U.S.A. are destroying the US dollar.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> You could have several exit doors that are locked and can only be opened from the inside... But anyone coming in, has to go through 1 guarded door. It's not rocket science... It can be done.


And he could scurry off to the rest room and the same thing happens again 
Not a chance


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> I found a couple of people to talk to here that aren't shit for brains lib tards... And I enjoy conversation with someone who has an open mind and isn't just going to blurt insanities at me because I don't agree with their communist political views.


So pick a side
Are we communist or socialist?
Show your bliss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> Dude why is it that you libs always say I love my guns more than little kids? While at the same time you support abortion? You don't get how important the 2nd amendment is. Those who are ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it. There are literally dozens of examples of countries disarming their people and then within years... Rounding up and executing thousand s or millions of it's citizens. And everyone says well that would never happen here.... Well don't you think they said that in those countries too? Anyhow. My wife is from Brazil. Guns are illegal in Brazil. But guess what, her cousins husband still got his hands on a gun and shot her in the head. Taking away law abiding citizens guns doesn't take guns out of criminals hands. We have thousands of illegals coming across the southern border with drugs and all kinds of stuff. You gonna tell me nobody is bringing illegal guns across the border? If you can't pass a law that guarantees criminals don't have guns, then I'm not giving up my guns.


take your paranoid fantasies and stick them up your orifice of choice...i get how important the 2nd amendment is, to insecure, cowardly fucks who are afraid to face the world without a gun in their pocket...you say i support abortion, but that is an assumption on your part...you have no fucking idea what i support, you haven't asked, and you don't give a fuck...i haven't had to ask what you believe in, as you're happy vomiting your views on everyone and telling them they're stupid if they don't share the same views as you...
not one single fucking immigrant needs to bring a gun with them, and i'd guess most of them don't. they're a lot harder to get in most countries, and cost a lot. most immigrants, legal or otherwise, are saving up to make the trip, not wasting money on shit to make them feel like their dick is bigger....
and you'll do what the fuck everyone else does, and you know it...you ain't no fucking robin hood, willing to live in exile, hunted, to protect your guns...if you are, you're even fucking stupider than i already consider you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


listen to ted cruz and tucker carlson much? you replay their bullshit so well...but it was bullshit when they vomited it up, and it's still bullshit when you regurgitate it, too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> It was implied that my guns are more important to me than the lives of little children. I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. Not 1 thing the democrats are suggesting would have stopped any of these school shootings.you know what would stop school shootings? 1 entrance to the school with a couple armed guards and an metal detector... I think it is retarded that we protect our politicians with highly trained guards and "military style" weapons. We protect armored trucks with lots of guns, we protect courthouses and all kinds of things with guns. But we protect our children with a sign that says no guns allowed. If these signs work so well maybe we should put a sign on the president's back that says don't shoot, instead of hiring secret service men...


you ignorant ass...the way to stop school shooting is to keep guns out of the hands of the mentally unstable. the only way to do that is with thorough, invasive background checks, real ones, not "does he have a record", but "does he have a record of criminal activity? does he have a history of mental health issues?"....who gives a fuck how long that takes? it takes as long as it takes. i think the 1000% tax on assault weapons is a good starting place, but i'd add a 1000% tax on the ammo for them as well, and any accessories, and any replacement parts as well...anything with over a 5 shot clip is a fucking murder machine...yeah, psychos can carry a lot of 5 round clips, but thats a shit load better than carrying a bag of 50 round clips. and not one single person in this entire country NEEDS a pistol. period. end of the motherfucking story....anything you try to say to prove otherwise will just show what a douchenozzle you are....and will provide you the opportunity to repeat more republican lies and bullshit, which is all you know how to do, so go ahead, i'm waiting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Rationalization of bideninfilation . The leaders( we use to have representatives) of the U.S.A. are destroying the US dollar.


Inflation is a global phenomena, if it were Biden's fault it would only be happening in America and not everywhere. But I don't suppose reason and facts matter much to you. Watch the J6 hearings on Thursday and get informed about the alternatives. Blame high food and gas prices on Putin, he alone is responsible for it, but Joe is making sure he will fucking well pay for it. Joe had Vlad by the nuts during his first SOTU address and Trump tried to blackmail Zelenskiy over aid and Javelins. That is when he wasn't stealing, getting impeached, or trying to overthrow the US constitution and rule of law.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Well, the guy can’t string more than 10 words together without going off on some Alzheimer’s tangent, every military move he’s ever been involved in has failed, he’s hurt the economy with his decisions, he’s got a weird thing for smelling women and children, and to be honest like every other politician he’s out of touch. Been saying this for years now, we can elect officials to hear our concerns but after they table a bill it needs to go to numerous anonymous third parties directly from an anonymous civil correspondent so no bribery takes place, third parties break it down to laymens and all three must comeback with the same analysis. it gets posted online for us to sign into our registered govt accounts, we read and we as a collective determine the outcome with a vote. A true democratic process in a world where technology is available to all. No more back door shady deals, handouts for kickbacks, none of the bullshit that makes the rich richer. Oh and to top it off new legislation that says if your net worth exceeds 2.5 mill you cannot run for elected official.


and how do you suggest this occur? do you have a viable plan? or are you just another fucking armchair genius who can point out every problem on the planet, but never has one suggestion about how to fucking fix a fucking thing? you're just going to direct your local representative how to vote? think they'll give one flying fuck what you tell them? do you even know who your local representative is? how they have voted while in the office you elected them to? if so, you are the rare specimen indeed....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> When someone implies that my guns are more important to me than children's lives... I feel it is also implied that if I wasn't a horrible gun toting monster I'd be willing to give up my guns for the children... That is exactly what they are implying.... But confiscating my guns won't solve anything... Not will confiscating anyone's guns unless you have a plan to keep these guns out of criminals hands.


no, it wasn't implied, i just fucking out and out said it....every word of it, you're a horrible gun toting monster who could care less if children get murdered, as long as it doesn't infringe upon your right to compensate for feelings of inadequacy as a man....
do i need to make it any clearer?
know how to keep guns out of the hands of criminals? shut down ALL person to person sales. make registration MANDATORY, you get caught with an unregistered weapon, it's an automatic ten year sentence. outlaw bumpstocks and anything like them, outlaw any clips over 5 rounds, and no ammo sales for calibers you don't own a registered weapon in....on top of a 1000% tax and much much stricter and more rigorous background checks, that will be much more expensive, and you will pay for them...
that would be a bare minimum starting point for anyone who gives a flying motherfuck about the lives of children...
oh yeah, and get rid of the ridiculous constitutional carry bullshit, if you want to carry concealed, you need a permit, that will be a lot harder to get, if you want to carry openly, you get a trip to the psychologist's office to discuss your stability issues


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> First question....do you currently own or have you ever owned a gun? To be honest I can not take any opinions seriously about gun laws from people who don't know anything about guns or gun safety? Politicians should not be passing bills and making laws on topics they know nothing about.


i own 5 firearms, they're all legal, and they're all locked up with thumbprint locks when not in use....so i'm not anti gun, i'm anti cocksucker who says their rights are more important than children's lives...it will never come down to all weapons being confiscated in this country, but i would give up my pistols if it came down to that...my rifle and shotgun are more than sufficient for any home protection that i might require, and they can feed my family as well, something a pistol can't do worth a fuck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> You could have several exit doors that are locked and can only be opened from the inside... But anyone coming in, has to go through 1 guarded door. It's not rocket science... It can be done.


it SHOULDN'T have to be done...do you see any of this shit going on in other countries? NO, you do not...perhaps look at the differences between those countries and America? what are the glaring differences? what are they doing that stops this shit from happening?? do you think they have to lock their schools down and have armed guards on duty?......no, then why the fuck should we? to protect little dick asshole's right to own penis enhancers....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> You could have several exit doors that are locked and can only be opened from the inside... But anyone coming in, has to go through 1 guarded door. It's not rocket science... It can be done.


Banning guns would work better and would be cheaper, failure to register them for $100 a pop, would result in a $2000 fine, per gun and being caught with one in public would be a mandatory minimum. Registered and licensed owners would have no problem, for hunting, out in the sticks. Worked in all other liberal democracies that are just as free or more so than America, by any measure, regulating and restricting guns works amazingly well. 90% of folks will comply and get $100 or more for turning in their guns for destruction, if they don't want to bother with the expense of permits, licenses, trigger locks, safe storage and safety courses.

The solution has been found, it's all around you and it works to reduce gun deaths while increasing freedom by making democracy work better and society less fearful in general. You don't need a gun, you are not really under siege, they are not taking over (they are Americans too), though they might replace you, MAGA with better browner people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Rationalization of bideninfilation . The leaders( we use to have representatives) of the U.S.A. are destroying the US dollar.


did you go to breakfast with fucker carlson and think that up? catchy, you should look for work in advertising, you can surely come up with a catchphrase to support republican insurrection attempts? or how about a slogan to explain why republicans speak at white supremacist rallies? maybe a catchy jingle explaining why it's ok for republicans to do NOTHING except bitch about how bad Biden is doing, when he has every single republican and two traitor democrats trying to stop him from achieving anything, so they can then shout "see?! Biden accomplishes nothing!"...fucking republicans make me sick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So pick a side
> Are we communist or socialist?
> Show your bliss


the fucker doesn't even know the difference between democracy, communism, and socialism..it's just words he hears assholes on fox using, so he uses them too...


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and how do you suggest this occur? do you have a viable plan? or are you just another fucking armchair genius who can point out every problem on the planet, but never has one suggestion about how to fucking fix a fucking thing? you're just going to direct your local representative how to vote? think they'll give one flying fuck what you tell them? do you even know who your local representative is? how they have voted while in the office you elected them to? if so, you are the rare specimen indeed....


Whoa buddy, roid out a little harder why don’t yuh. I’m putting forward a viable idea on a form of governance run by the actual people themselves instead of a Sliver of exceptionally wealthy. Before you could ever transition to such the idea has to be discussed so like minded get on board to have them running in various jurisdictions. A single candidate couldn’t get the operation on the ground it would have to be represented by a candidate in every district and I guarantee the population would vote for them almost unanimously because we as the people should decide what we want our tax dollars doing. You seriously need to go whack off or something cause you’re angry as fuck


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inflation is a global phenomena, if it were Biden's fault it would only be happening in America and not everywhere. But I don't suppose reason and facts matter much to you. Watch the J6 hearings on Thursday and get informed about the alternatives. Blame high food and gas prices on Putin, he alone is responsible for it, but Joe is making sure he will fucking well pay for it. Joe had Vlad by the nuts during his first SOTU address and Trump tried to blackmail Zelenskiy over aid and Javelins. That is when he wasn't stealing, getting impeached, or trying to overthrow the US constitution and rule of law.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inflation is a global phenomena, if it were Biden's fault it would only be happening in America and not everywhere. But I don't suppose reason and facts matter much to you. Watch the J6 hearings on Thursday and get informed about the alternatives. Blame high food and gas prices on Putin, he alone is responsible for it, but Joe is making sure he will fucking well pay for it. Joe had Vlad by the nuts during his first SOTU address and Trump tried to blackmail Zelenskiy over aid and Javelins. That is when he wasn't stealing, getting impeached, or trying to overthrow the US constitution and rule of law.


You just keep on believing what your elites and elite wannabes tell you.
Yes inflation is globle !IT IS NOT A PHENOMENA ,IT IS INTENTIONAL.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did you go to breakfast with fucker carlson and think that up? catchy, you should look for work in advertising, you can surely come up with a catchphrase to support republican insurrection attempts? or how about a slogan to explain why republicans speak at white supremacist rallies? maybe a catchy jingle explaining why it's ok for republicans to NOTHING except bitch about how bad Biden is doing, when he has every single republican and two traitor democrats trying to stop him from achieving anything, so they can then shout "see?! Biden accomplishes nothing!"...fucking republicans make me sick


You have no clue what inflation is !
that why you go on some random rant, that has absolutely nothing to with my reply .
No .you did have a glimpse of capitalism there for a second.
However you are still rationalizing BS. you seem very happy in your delusional bubble ENJOY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> You just keep on believing what your elites and elite wannabes tell you.
> Yes inflation is globle !IT IS NOT A PHENOMENA ,IT IS INTENTIONAL.


I suppose George Soros and Bill Gates are at the center of the conspiracy...
How is Alex Jones doing these days?
I never heard too much talk about crises actors in Texas, since he lost the lawsuit...

Try broadening your reading, beyond the rightwing shitholes yer feeding from. If you are blaming Biden, you are absolving Putin for any blame about attacking a leading food producer, or causing the price of fuel to rise because of resulting embargos. You either have no morals or brains, perhaps yer missing both, like most republicans these days, just the dregs are left.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 7, 2022)

I understand economics. What would you like to discuss? It's a big weird broad topic, so we may not have the same interpretations, but its fun to talk about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> !IT IS NOT A PHENOMENA ,IT IS INTENTIONAL.



by whom??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> by whom??


Replacement people with lasers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Whoa buddy, roid out a little harder why don’t yuh. I’m putting forward a viable idea on a form of governance run by the actual people themselves instead of a Sliver of exceptionally wealthy. Before you could ever transition to such the idea has to be discussed so like minded get on board to have them running in various jurisdictions. A single candidate couldn’t get the operation on the ground it would have to be represented by a candidate in every district and I guarantee the population would vote for them almost unanimously because we as the people should decide what we want our tax dollars doing. You seriously need to go whack off or something cause you’re angry as fuck


no, you're not putting forward any kind of viable solution...you're putting forward fantasies with no clue at all about how to make those fantasies realities...i'm not saying your ideas are bad, necessarily...but without a workable plan to achieve a goal, you aren't offering anything except an explanation of how you think it should be, and no plan on how to get there...we have a great abundance of that, already...got anything new? got even one plan that isn't insane for achieving any of these goals?
p.s. the reason i'm angry as fuck is a lot of people keep telling me whats wrong with the world in general and my country in particular, but they never have a reasonable workable solution, they just want to make sure everyone is aware that everything isn't going that great...like any of us need them to tell us a fucking thing...bring solutions, or don't come


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Replacement people with lasers


i was going with little green men from mars


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I suppose George Soros and Bill Gates are at the center of the conspiracy...
> How is Alex Jones doing these days?
> I never heard too much talk about crises actors in Texas, since he lost the lawsuit...
> 
> Try broadening your reading, beyond the rightwing shitholes yer feeding from. If you are blaming Biden, you are absolving Putin for any blame about attacking a leading food producer, or causing the price of fuel to rise because of resulting embargos. You either have no morals or brains, perhaps yer missing both, like most republicans these days, just the dregs are left.


NEXT!


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> by whom??


Your leaders ! Print more currency


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Here something from right wing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Your leaders ! Print more currency


and who might that be?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

green men again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> You have no clue what inflation is !
> that why you go on some random rant, that has absolutely nothing to with my reply .
> No .you did have a glimpse of capitalism there for a second.
> However you are still rationalizing BS. you seem very happy in your delusional bubble ENJOY!


how the fuck do you know what i know or don't know? you come in and make 2 or 3 stupid statements, and then start telling people what is wrong with their lives? i question your credentials to do any of those things...and talk about being happy in a delusional bubble? you seem so lost in delusional bullshit i'm surprised you can even find your way back to the real world to annoy people with your nonsense


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i was going with little green men from mars


he didn't say who the replacement people were....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Who asked you to give up your guns? I must have missed that part .


Ignore that dumb fuck 
He feeds off replies


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he didn't say who the replacement people were....


naw he didn't.....paid squirrel i'm guessing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Your leaders ! Print more currency


goodbye, troll, you're going on ignore, where i don't have to read any more of your embarrassingly bad and insulting bullshit responses...no more cookies, go back under your bridge...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Whoa buddy, roid out a little harder why don’t yuh. I’m putting forward a viable idea on a form of governance run by the actual people themselves instead of a Sliver of exceptionally wealthy. Before you could ever transition to such the idea has to be discussed so like minded get on board to have them running in various jurisdictions. A single candidate couldn’t get the operation on the ground it would have to be represented by a candidate in every district and I guarantee the population would vote for them almost unanimously because we as the people should decide what we want our tax dollars doing. You seriously need to go whack off or something cause you’re angry as fuck


Considering how many people think it is ok to vote for liars, seditionists and theocrats, your populist appeal has large sharks swimming in it.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Considering how many people think it is ok to vote for liars, seditionists and theocrats, your populist appeal has large sharks swimming in it.


Yup it will but it’s a true democracy if everyone’s voicing their opinions consistently. I’d rather decide I’m willing to spend my taxes on 40 billion of aid to a war I have no stake in than have it forcefully directed there when I’d rather it stay here


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Yup it will but it’s a true democracy if everyone’s voicing their opinions consistently. I’d rather decide I’m willing to spend my taxes on 40 billion of aid to a war I have no stake in than have it forcefully directed there when I’d rather it stay here


with MAGA fascists afoot, that might be the wrong way to go.

The remark about Ukraine means beyond question that you are pro-Putin. That is a surprisingly common sentiment among the hard right.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with MAGA fascists afoot, that might be the wrong way to go.
> 
> The remark about Ukraine means beyond question that you are pro-Putin. That is a surprisingly common sentiment among the hard right.


No not really see I’m more pro get your own house in order before trying to fix the community


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> No not really see I’m more pro get your own house in order before trying to fix the community


That is functionally the same. Despite your vagueness, the libertarian lie shows through. Libertarians are Overthrow Party fascists in camo.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> No not really see I’m more pro get your own house in order before trying to fix the community


I’m more help the community and be nice to the nice kinda former Republican 
All about values


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> goodbye, troll, you're going on ignore, where i don't have to read any more of your embarrassingly bad and insulting bullshit responses...no more cookies, go back under your bridge...


Feelings? no facts are not BS .


----------



## efi2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how the fuck do you know what i know or don't know? you come in and make 2 or 3 stupid statements, and then start telling people what is wrong with their lives? i question your credentials to do any of those things...and talk about being happy in a delusional bubble? you seem so lost in delusional bullshit i'm surprised you can even find your way back to the real world to annoy people with your nonsense





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how the fuck do you know what i know or don't know? you come in and make 2 or 3 stupid statements, and then start telling people what is wrong with their lives? i question your credentials to do any of those things...and talk about being happy in a delusional bubble? you seem so lost in delusional bullshit i'm surprised you can even find your way back to the real world to annoy people with your nonsense


Stupid statements !attacks !
You and other attacked my statements .
Inflation is so very real ,as for how and what causes it .
Just because you lack the ability to understand or grasp it ,it becomes stupid!
Anyone that does not follow your perspective is YOU ATTACK ,right wing , stupid ECT.....
OH! MY BUBBLE IS BIGGER THAN YOURS.!LOL!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Stupid statements !attacks !
> You and other attacked my statements .
> Inflation is so very real ,as for how and what causes it .
> Just because you lack the ability to understand or grasp it ,it becomes stupid!
> ...


Once again
Projection or confession?
Seriously cupcake


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m more help the community and be nice to the nice kinda former Republican
> All about values


Looks it’s all fine and dandy to want to help, but let’s use the home analogy for arguments sake. If you start seeing black mold on your foundation are you going to spend the money on remediating it to make sure you and yours don’t get sick and you and yours remain in good health, or are you going to ignore it and take your money and fix up bob and shielas front porch all the while allowing your problem to expand and continue risking it for your own household? Yeah grant the west is still a good place to be, but keep ignoring the at home issues and addressing the world issues how many generations will it be before it becomes dire straits? The west has always sent aid to others because the quality of life here remained high, but now it’s moderate to good not high. You advance others when you’re in positions to do so not when there’s more than just cosmetic damages to tend to


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Looks it’s all fine and dandy to want to help, but let’s use the home analogy for arguments sake. If you start seeing black mold on your foundation are you going to spend the money on remediating it to make sure you and yours don’t get sick and you and yours remain in good health, or are you going to ignore it and take your money and fix up bob and shielas front porch all the while allowing your problem to expand and continue risking it for your own household? Yeah grant the west is still a good place to be, but keep ignoring the at home issues and addressing the world issues how many generations will it be before it becomes dire straits? The west has always sent aid to others because the quality of life here remained high, but now it’s moderate to good not high. You advance others when you’re in positions to do so not when there’s more than just cosmetic damages to tend to


we all live in the same world...a black spot growing anywhere is of concern to all


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 7, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5004499


Well all I know when Trump was in there I could get supplies at a reasonable cost. Gas was a lot cheaper and everyone was working. 

Some don't realize that Democrats didn't like minorities or Marijuana until they found they could use them for votes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Looks it’s all fine and dandy to want to help, but let’s use the home analogy for arguments sake. If you start seeing black mold on your foundation are you going to spend the money on remediating it to make sure you and yours don’t get sick and you and yours remain in good health, or are you going to ignore it and take your money and fix up bob and shielas front porch all the while allowing your problem to expand and continue risking it for your own household? Yeah grant the west is still a good place to be, but keep ignoring the at home issues and addressing the world issues how many generations will it be before it becomes dire straits? The west has always sent aid to others because the quality of life here remained high, but now it’s moderate to good not high. You advance others when you’re in positions to do so not when there’s more than just cosmetic damages to tend to


Black mold in most cases in cooler climates is harmless although an eyesore 
So who decides the legitimacy of concern on it even being an issue
In southern states black mold is a killer 
But it’s not the same mold


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Well all I know when Trump was in there I could get supplies at a reasonable cost. Gas was a lot cheaper and everyone was working.
> 
> Some don't realize that Democrats didn't like minorities or Marijuana until they found they could use them for votes.


BAhaha 
Some don’t realize the Republicans have gone so far right down a rabbit hole no rationally thinking non fascist can follow
Kinda reminds me of Jim Jones followers


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Black mold in most cases in cooler climates is harmless although an eyesore
> So who decides the legitimacy of concern on it even being an issue
> In southern states black mold is a killer
> But it’s not the same mold


You’re grasping at straws to dodge the logic behind the analogy. I mean you keep bashing anyone opposed to your views but like so many like minded as you, you ignore and deflect the truth to perpetuate your self appointed moral authority. Everything I said is perfectly logical and I’m sure it drives you wild that you have no rebuttal of substance


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we all live in the same world...a black spot growing anywhere is of concern to all


Yup, no one wants to see people live in shit, but something tells me at no point are you willing to give away everything you have to trade places with the ones your ideology wants to uplift


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Well all I know when Trump was in there I could get supplies at a reasonable cost. Gas was a lot cheaper and everyone was working.
> 
> Some don't realize that Democrats didn't like minorities or Marijuana until they found they could use them for votes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Yup, no one wants to see people live in shit, but something tells me at no point are you willing to give away everything you have to trade places with the ones your ideology wants to uplift


Nice straw man argument.

That aside, I take it your ideology is against uplifting people in need?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Well all I know when Trump was in there I could get supplies at a reasonable cost. Gas was a lot cheaper and everyone was working.
> 
> Some don't realize that Democrats didn't like minorities or Marijuana until they found they could use them for votes.


wait what?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice straw man argument.
> 
> That aside, I take it your ideology is against uplifting people in need?


See to your own house, and Devil take the rest


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice straw man argument.
> 
> That aside, I take it your ideology is against uplifting people in need?


Nope, my ideology is that when times are good you be philanthropic, when times are not you take care of your own first.

let’s break this down to something we can probably all relate to:
You’re having the best grow of your life, you’re three weeks from harvest. You suddenly get a spider mite issue. You rush to the hydroponics store know you need exactly 4.6L to take care of the problem. There’s 3 2L bottles left, you grab em all. In walk three guys behind you with the same issue. They’re small growers not like you with a huge room and x amount of plants all beautiful and pristine minus the new found mites issue. The first two guys need just 1/2 a litre each for there few plants to fix the issue, you’ve got 1 litre more than you need, they’re bummed that you have it all but you say hey it’s all good I’ll give you each a half litre and later if I run into you here and you’ve got what I need remember when I helped you out. All is well. Then comes the third guy, he’s a newbie just on his second grow, still fucking up, he’s got a big infestation, he needs 2L for one plant it’s that bad. You know you have the exact amount you need to fix everything and leave a small safety margin, but he’s begging and pleading for that 2L, what you gonna do exactly?????


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Nope, my ideology is that when times are good you be philanthropic, when times are not you take care of your own first.
> 
> let’s break this down to something we can probably all relate to:
> You’re having the best grow of your life, you’re three weeks from harvest. You suddenly get a spider mite issue. You rush to the hydroponics store know you need exactly 4.6L to take care of the problem. There’s 3 2L bottles left, you grab em all. In walk three guys behind you with the same issue. They’re small growers not like you with a huge room and x amount of plants all beautiful and pristine minus the new found mites issue. The first two guys need just 1/2 a litre each for there few plants to fix the issue, you’ve got 1 litre more than you need, they’re bummed that you have it all but you say hey it’s all good I’ll give you each a half litre and later if I run into you here and you’ve got what I need remember when I helped you out. All is well. Then comes the third guy, he’s a newbie just on his second grow, still fucking up, he’s got a big infestation, he needs 2L for one plant it’s that bad. You know you have the exact amount you need to fix everything and leave a small safety margin, but he’s begging and pleading for that 2L, what you gonna do exactly?????


TL;DR


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> TL;DR


Then read it lazy ass. Though we all know you did and just won’t admit to the fact you’re taking care of what’s yours because you already did your good deeds and because others saw it they’re coming to you for more handouts when you’re not in a place to be generous anymore. Point proven, you’re a hypocrite


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Then read it lazy ass.


I’ve already invested enough time reading the ramblings of an intellectual lightweight.

Thanks, though.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve already invested enough time reading the ramblings of an intellectual lightweight.
> 
> Thanks, though.


Exactly what a hypocrite would say, my point validated yet again. Oh the bleeding heart left, so self righteous until it’s time to pay the bill on their own dime. Be gone with your inferior rock hard dry brain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Yup, no one wants to see people live in shit, but something tells me at no point are you willing to give away everything you have to trade places with the ones your ideology wants to uplift


well of course not, i'm not a simpleton, or a saint...but i do what i can to help, and i do what i can to point out obvious bullshit.
since you agreed with me, how willing are you to give up all your worldly goods to help your fellow man?


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well of course not, i'm not a simpleton, or a saint...but i do what i can to help, and i do what i can to point out obvious bullshit.
> since you agreed with me, how willing are you to give up all your worldly goods to help your fellow man?


I’m not, I’m willing to help when my times are good, when I’m feeling a pinch I look after my own because the ones I’ve helped don’t often return the favour because they squandered the generosity given and they themselves are at the same time lookin for more help again. That’s exactly my point the whole time. Not in the position for every man woman and child to be sending 108 bucks of their money to another country. Average household giving away nearly 500 in a time when moneys not going as far with costs everywhere rising


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Exactly what a hypocrite would say, my point validated yet again. Oh the bleeding heart left, so self righteous until it’s time to pay the bill on their own dime. Be gone with your inferior rock hard dry brain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Nope, my ideology is that when times are good you be philanthropic, when times are not you take care of your own first.
> 
> let’s break this down to something we can probably all relate to:
> You’re having the best grow of your life, you’re three weeks from harvest. You suddenly get a spider mite issue. You rush to the hydroponics store know you need exactly 4.6L to take care of the problem. There’s 3 2L bottles left, you grab em all. In walk three guys behind you with the same issue. They’re small growers not like you with a huge room and x amount of plants all beautiful and pristine minus the new found mites issue. The first two guys need just 1/2 a litre each for there few plants to fix the issue, you’ve got 1 litre more than you need, they’re bummed that you have it all but you say hey it’s all good I’ll give you each a half litre and later if I run into you here and you’ve got what I need remember when I helped you out. All is well. Then comes the third guy, he’s a newbie just on his second grow, still fucking up, he’s got a big infestation, he needs 2L for one plant it’s that bad. You know you have the exact amount you need to fix everything and leave a small safety margin, but he’s begging and pleading for that 2L, what you gonna do exactly?????


thats not even close to a fair analogy...your talking about cutting off aid to smaller countries that are already on the ropes, and often time, our policies contributed to them being there. this isn't some dumbass with a major problem he should just cut and walk from, this is millions of people who will go hungry, that will not have enough fuel to heat their homes, and some of it is our fault. so what am i going to do? i would put the country a little further into debt to buy a little extra to share with the less fortunate. maybe we could do with a couple less multimillion dollar missiles next year, or we could cut subsidies to the fossil fuel industry and start charging them their fair tax rate and most of this would be covered, no problem. ask the republicans why we aren't doing that, the democrats tried, and the republicans shut them down....yay!pwning libs is fun!....until you realize you're getting fucked too


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ignore that dumb fuck
> He feeds off replies


Yes your right, I just can’t fucking believe the “their gonna take our guns” narrative from the dumb fucks .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Exactly what a hypocrite would say, my point validated yet again. Oh the bleeding heart left, so self righteous until it’s time to pay the bill on their own dime. Be gone with your inferior rock hard dry brain


Accuse the other side of what you are doing 
God your pitiful 
Calling us self righteous while claiming you are in gods name
You’re a joke and the epitome of all right wing culture cult members


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Accuse the other side of what you are doing
> God your pitiful
> Calling us self righteous while claiming you are in gods name
> You’re a joke and the epitome of all right wing culture cult members


Lol for saying give when times are good and look after your own when times are bad? Nothing I’ve said is hypocritical in anyway, I’ve maintained the same stance throughout. I’ve acknowledged no one wants to see people live in shit, but do you want to keep giving to countries and inflating debt when those countries can never offer the same generosity in return gradually lowering our own quality of life until your grandkids grandkids are living in the same conditions due to frivolous spending over generations all the while saying we can do a bit more it’s still not as bad as they have it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Lol for saying give when times are good and look after your own when times are bad? Nothing I’ve said is hypocritical in anyway, I’ve maintained the same stance throughout. I’ve acknowledged no one wants to see people live in shit, but do you want to keep giving to countries and inflating debt when those countries can never offer the same generosity in return gradually lowering our own quality of life until your grandkids grandkids are living in the same conditions due to frivolous spending over generations all the while saying we can do a bit more it’s still not as bad as they have it


You should here forth end everything you say with, in your opinion !
Sorry 
TL;DR


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats not even close to a fair analogy...your talking about cutting off aid to smaller countries that are already on the ropes, and often time, our policies contributed to them being there. this isn't some dumbass with a major problem he should just cut and walk from, this is millions of people who will go
> 
> 
> Herb & Suds said:
> ...


Completely agree with less missiles etc, don’t think it’s our place to go in anywhere at any time playing world police. You protect your own borders and share when you can, when things hit a rough patch you maintain your own citizens until bad times are good again then be philanthropic. None of you actually read do you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Completely agree with less missiles etc, don’t think it’s our place to go in anywhere at any time playing world police. You protect your own borders and share when you can, when things hit a rough patch you maintain your own citizens until bad times are good again then be philanthropic. None of you actually read do you?


Nonsense or as I like to call it Rant Paul speak 
NOPE sorry


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You should here forth end everything you say with, in your opinion !
> Sorry
> TL;DR


And that’s exactly why your rebuttals are worthless. You can’t take enough time to read 30 seconds of text and respond logically.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> And that’s exactly why your rebuttals are worthless. You can’t take enough time to read 30 seconds of text and respond logically.


And you actually believe we care about your feelings 
Hahaha 
Blissful


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nonsense or as I like to call it Rant Paul speak
> NOPE sorry


Afraid that your rose coloured glasses are becoming clear. Pathetic to never expand one’s views. By the way I once thought like you until I realized it’s not sustainable nor practical. You haven’t reached that point in life though, one day you’ll realize everything can’t be daisies and sunshine


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And you actually believe we care about your feelings
> Hahaha
> Blissful


You actually think I have emotional triggers to this lmao, I’m coming at yuh with Spock like precision and your panties are so bunched up your resorting to playground tactics. The only emotion your invoking is humour


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> You actually think I have emotional triggers to this lmao, I’m coming at yuh with Spock like precision and your panties are so bunched up your resorting to playground tactics. The only emotion your invoking is humour


Ignorance being bliss 
Stay blissful


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ignorance being bliss
> Stay blissful


Happy growing


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> That's all well and good. But a year and a half ago I was paying $1.99 per gallon. So you can talk till you are blue in the face. I'm not going to feel better about spending $110 to fill up my tundra.


your kind love to talk about "market forces" when lecturing about libertarian ideology.

Well, here it is. Supply is constrained, demand is high. Do you know why demand is high? Jobs. Anybody who wants to work can. Wages for most workers are up too. 

This is where you talk about the Keystone pipeline being cancelled as if it would have made a difference. Lulz, that lie has been disproven so many times in so many ways, it's become a joke.

You guys are not only chumps and marks for con men. Your kind are also predictable, repetitive and wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> And that’s exactly why your rebuttals are worthless. You can’t take enough time to read 30 seconds of text and respond logically.


How to respond with reason to a vaguely-worded credo?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> That's all well and good. But a year and a half ago I was paying $1.99 per gallon. So you can talk till you are blue in the face. I'm not going to feel better about spending $110 to fill up my tundra.


^^ drives a pickup, complains about gas prices.


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^ drives a pickup, complains about gas prices.


^^ lives in grandmas basement, pays no rent, doesn’t buy own groceries, doesn’t cook or clean up after oneself, has audacity to tell everyone they can do more to help everyone


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> ^^ lives in grandmas basement, pays no rent, doesn’t buy own groceries, doesn’t cook or clean up after oneself, has audacity to tell everyone they can do more to help everyone


Make believe and memes is the rights version of facts


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How to respond with reason to a vaguely-worded credo?


Nothing vague about saying help when times are good and look after your own country when times are bad. It’s a simple construct that holds true and is the reason the west is, or at least once was prosperous. When you use your taxes to benefit your own people your country grows and flourishes. It’s exactly why the colonies had a revolution, to keep money there to further develop and prosper. It’s a simple economic principle


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes your right, I just can’t fucking believe the “their gonna take our guns” narrative from the dumb fucks .


I liked the part when he blathers about they/he need the guns just incase they're needed to make sure the government doesn't fuck up & become like the Nazis.
Fucking delusional asshole. (wanna bet he's got an AR?)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Nothing vague about saying help when times are good and look after your own country when times are bad. It’s a simple construct that holds true and is the reason the west is, or at least once was prosperous. When you use your taxes to benefit your own people your country grows and flourishes. It’s exactly why the colonies had a revolution, to keep money there to further develop and prosper. It’s a simple economic principle


Wrong. That is very open to
ambiguity.
As for the last, send that tax money to our poorest and brownest. Those are our own people, and at the hands of toxic evangelical dominionists, they are being denied basic civil rights.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Yup it will but it’s a true democracy if everyone’s voicing their opinions consistently. I’d rather decide I’m willing to spend my taxes on 40 billion of aid to a war I have no stake in than have it forcefully directed there when I’d rather it stay here


It's worth if it destroys Russia/saves Ukraine in my opinion

Now the cash we have & will continue to fork over to Israel is another story (those motherfuckers refused to agree to sanctioning Russia or give defensive weapons to Ukraine, pieces of shit that they are)

That should be remembered the next time they come begging us for help


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Wrong. That is very open to
> ambiguity.
> As for the last, send that tax money to our poorest and brownest. Those are our own people, and at the hands of toxic evangelical dominionists, they are being denied basic civil rights.


Fucked up something there on my reply but yeah all for it if it makes your own country prosper to the point everyone’s better off and able to offer assistance to others. Can’t keep racking up debts going we’ll worry about it in the future aka “I’ll be dead and it’s the children who’ll have to deal with our bullshit”


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It's worth if it destroys Russia/saves Ukraine in my opinion
> 
> Now the cash we have & will continue to fork over to Israel is another story (those motherfuckers refused to agree to sanctioning Russia or give defensive weapons to Ukraine, pieces of shit that they are)
> 
> That should be remembered the next time they come begging us for help


Debatable. Ukraines no prize itself. lots of empathy for the children and the innocent lives lost, but the west and the EU are prolonging the death and destruction over there by sending weapons and money. If everyone stepped back from the beginning it woulda been over in a month or less. Don’t forget Russia wanted to be part of nato but wanted preferential treatment in an expedited acceptance and nato denied. If they had just said okay it eliminates the long run cold war threat and should stabilize normal trade and did it none of this would be happening. Now pumping money and weapons into it is just another fuck up in a long list of Democrat fuck ups


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Fucked up something there on my reply but yeah all for it if it makes your own country prosper to the point everyone’s better off and able to offer assistance to others. Can’t keep racking up debts going we’ll worry about it in the future aka “I’ll be dead and it’s the children who’ll have to deal with our bullshit”


Are you capable of anything more than vague soft evocative language?


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are you capable of anything more than vague soft evocative language?





cannabineer said:


> Are you capable of anything more than vague soft evocative language?


To what degree of eloquent confabulation would you have me adopt?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> To what degree of eloquent confabulation would you have me adopt?


Oh I think you have confabulation on lock


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> To what degree of eloquent confabulation would you have me adopt?


That is the trouble; you are about confabulation and not a terse presentation of relevant facts. You do not expose what you really think, but somehow you expect us to.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampy is just another troll. Save your breath, it’s time to move on.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Completely agree with less missiles etc, don’t think it’s our place to go in anywhere at any time playing world police. You protect your own borders and share when you can, when things hit a rough patch you maintain your own citizens until bad times are good again then be philanthropic. None of you actually read do you?


yeah, we read, we just do not agree with what you're saying or how you're saying it...you just keep saying the same thing, we get your idea, it just doesn't work on a global scale...it doesn't really work that great on a local scale...the worse things are, the more people should help each other, you're preaching insulation and isolation in hard times...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Russia wanted to be part of nato


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your a funny fuck 

Did you ever consider standup?

Just repeat that line & you'll have the audience roaring with laughter (if they know history)

Oh, by the way welcome to RIU & Politics (your gonna be canon fodder/fun  )

Peace


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your a funny fuck
> 
> ...


1954 USSR requested. Denied. 1990 gorbichov tried, denied. 2000 Putin tried but demanded to be bumped to the head of the wait list above what he deemed lesser nations. Denied. You don’t know much about history do you?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> 1954 USSR requested. Denied. 1990 gorbichov tried, denied. 2000 Putin tried but demanded to be bumped to the head of the wait list above what he deemed lesser nations. Denied. You don’t know much about history do you?


I guess this is what I meant & in every case they were refused, it was because they sucked then, just like they do today.

5 Reasons Why Russia Will Never Join NATO (themoscowtimes.com)

Oh, and your right

I know fuck all about History

Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2022)

Grampah said:


> To what degree of eloquent confabulation would you have me adopt?


Silence


----------



## Grampah (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I guess this is what I meant & in every case they were refused, it was because they sucked then, just like they do today.
> 
> 5 Reasons Why Russia Will Never Join NATO (themoscowtimes.com)
> 
> ...


If in 54 the us and uk hadn’t rejected then there would be no Cold War, no giant communist wave, none of the crap of today, wouldn’t have crazy allies, wouldn’t be so many global conflicts of us backing one side and Russia backing another. Sadly the us is responsible for most global bullshit so they need to stop militarizing countries and funding them. Like I’ve said all along, focus on their own country and it’s people and when in a position to help do so. Should clarify help isn’t weapons or war money but medical supplies and food/water (disaster relief)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Silence


Your funny


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Your funny


I sometimes use humor as a way to mitigate my internal strife


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I sometimes use humor as a way to mitigate my internal strife


I use it all the time (and drugs)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I use it all the time (and drugs)


Humor + substances FTW


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Debatable. Ukraines no prize itself. lots of empathy for the children and the innocent lives lost, but the west and the EU are prolonging the death and destruction over there by sending weapons and money. If everyone stepped back from the beginning it woulda been over in a month or less. Don’t forget Russia wanted to be part of nato but wanted preferential treatment in an expedited acceptance and nato denied. If they had just said okay it eliminates the long run cold war threat and should stabilize normal trade and did it none of this would be happening. Now pumping money and weapons into it is just another fuck up in a long list of Democrat fuck ups


So against everything NATO members must adhere to, for one a democratic electorate, we were supposed to welcome a dictatorship with open arms? I doubt it’s as simple as your “they wanted to be part of NATO”. Yup, pretty sure it was a bit more than a flat out nope lol. Also were the republicans not sending aid to Kiev as well? Wasn’t Trump trying to blackmail them for the continuation of that aid? Or was that all a MSM lie?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So against everything NATO members must adhere to, for one a democratic electorate, we were supposed to welcome a dictatorship with open arms? I doubt it’s as simple as your “they wanted to be part of NATO”. Yup, pretty sure it was a bit more than a flat out nope lol. Also were the republicans not sending aid to Kiev as well? Wasn’t Trump trying to blackmail them for the continuation of that aid? Or was that all a MSM lie?












Yes, oh yes he did.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Grampy is just another troll. Save your breath, it’s time to move on.



Of course he is! A new member joins and says he is 34 years old, and his user name is Grandpa!

Everyone immediately knows this Canuck is full of shit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Everyone immediately knows this Canuck is full of shit.


Most of us are.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Once again
> Projection or confession?
> Seriously cupcake


Yep mirror those who attack.
Wait I forget the intellectual level of those that (attack) other with different perspectives.
I KNOW YOU ARE! WHAT AM I .
BLOODY Ridiculous .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 8, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Yep mirror those who attack.
> Wait I forget the intellectual level of those that (attack) other with different perspectives.
> I KNOW YOU ARE! WHAT AM I .
> BLOODY Ridiculous .


You better re-examine that mirror


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Of course he is! A new member joins and says he is 34 years old, and his user name is Grandpa!
> 
> Everyone immediately knows this Canuck is full of shit.


Oh god not another one, let me guess, Alberta?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

looks like the squirrel is back again.......


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2022)

See what Biden, alone, according to present day polls in this mess of a country, has done.
World Bank warns global economy may suffer 1970s-style stagflation (yahoo.com)
He's fucked the entire Planet, right?
That seems to be the opinion of the dumbest fuckers in this World we live in, which is the majority of Americans. (I'm Irish/don't count me in)
Fucking idiots.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh god not another one, let me guess, Alberta?



That would be a good guess, but this guy may speak French.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh god not another one, let me guess, Alberta?


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2022)

Vive la France!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534728338803023872What an asshole
Right?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

Joe just said 'we can do more'..the 'we' is the American People. The 'do more' is support your candidate(s)..the 'support' = money.

The LA race between Bass-D and Caruso-B with a 'B' for Billionaire..if you, Joe, fucking think we're bankrolling this shit..you've got some hard knocks to still learn even at your age.

PS. Like clockwork I received Pelosi's text for cash a few minutes ago-how fucking insulting.


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Most of us are.


That's some _good shit_, man.

Edit; Some heavy shit.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 14, 2022)

Here a video on this subject


----------



## jsatch (Jun 14, 2022)

He's easily the in the top 5 all time


Dude literally can point to anything and claim zero fault. You can't even help but say he might be the GOAT at this point, but easily top 5 greatest ever. Nation has never looked better


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He's easily the in the top 5 all time
> 
> 
> Dude literally can point to anything and claim zero fault. You can't even help but say he might be the GOAT at this point, but easily top 5 greatest ever. Nation has never looked better


Seriously? I so hope I'm just not picking up on the sarcasm.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seriously? I so hope I'm just not picking up on the sarcasm.


Why are you worried about the streets of Philly? Shouldn’t you be worried about Australia’s homeless problem foremost and put your energy towards that?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why are you worried about the streets of Philly? Shouldn’t you be worried about Australia’s homeless problem foremost and put your energy towards that?


Im guessing that trolling Australia pays a lot less than trolling America.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why are you worried about the streets of Philly? Shouldn’t you be worried about Australia’s homeless problem foremost and put your energy towards that?


Why wouldn't anybody be? That's pretty damn sad. It should not be, Biden's not our PM and the threads about Biden and the person I quoted was talking about Biden.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why wouldn't anybody be? Biden's not our PM and the threads about Biden and the person I quoted was talking about Biden.


So you blame Biden for Phillys homeless issue, got it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why wouldn't anybody be? That's pretty damn sad. It should not be, Biden's not our PM and the threads about Biden and the person I quoted was talking about Biden.


Well you should stick to the talking shit threads
Your real calling


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So you blame Biden for Phillys homeless issue, got it.


Dude? seriously?
No, I was replying to his comment. "Nation has never looked better "
Look at the date the vid was posted.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well you should stick to the talking shit threads
> Your real calling


Are they in a private forum?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dude? seriously?
> No, I was replying to his comment. "Nation has never looked better "
> Look at the date the vid was posted.









https://www.rollitup.org/t/have-you-guys-seen-this-youtube-video.1012005/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/have-you-guys-seen-this-youtube-video.1012005/


Your free to look to ...Why do you troll me so much for?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your free to look to ...Why do you troll so much for?


Why do I troll your anti-American bullshit trolling so much?

I guess I am just stuck in a loop.

And besides it is a little chilly outside right now, and my coffee is warm so I am procrastinating going out to water my plants this morning.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dude? seriously?
> No, I was replying to his comment. "Nation has never looked better "
> Look at the date the vid was posted.


You used the vid to bash the States/Biden. You have a far worse homeless problem in your own country. I just find it ironic is all.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Are they in a private forum?


Yes
You’ll be like a bandicoot on a burnt ridge


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Does Canada have that scale of problem that America has?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> You used the vid to bash the States/Biden. You have a far worse homeless problem in your own country. I just find it ironic is all.


No i was just pointing out that no its not.

Do we?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> You used the vid to bash the States/Biden. You have a far worse homeless problem in your own country. I just find it ironic is all.


This is interesting. No, Australia's is better than Americas by far we just count it better and have a definition.

"Homelessness then, in Australia, is more than lacking a roof over your head, it is also the absence of those features associated with “home”: permanence, security, and the freedom to come and go.

*If the world were to accept Australia’s definition* and include everyone with inadequate shelter, the number would exceed 1.6 billion – roughly 20 percent of the population. Also excluded from official figures are the world’s 65 million displaced refugees in temporary accommodation. "









'Us and them': What homelessness looks like around the world


If the world were to accept Australia’s definition of ‘homelessness’ and include everyone with inadequate shelter, there would be over 1.6 billion homeless people scattered across the globe: that's around 20 per cent of the world's population.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Does Canada have that scale of problem that America has?


No, but sadly we still have a huge issue. Still way better than Australia’s.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> No, but sadly we still have a huge issue. Still way better than Australia’s.


Thats no good and its awesome your helping lead the world.

Thanks to Housing First, Finland has all but eradicated “rough sleeping,” and at the end of 2015, there were less than 7,000 homeless from a population of more than five million. Countries that have followed Finland’s lead include Denmark, Canada, and, albeit in a much more limited capacity, Australia.

Whats Housing first?
A home without preconditions
So the housing first principle means that *you give a homeless person a home, a flat, or a rental flat with a contract, without preconditions*. You are not required to solve your problems or get sober, for example, to get a permanent home.19 Aug 2020.

In Australia you will have pre conditions for Public housing. Rents a % of income (welfare or job $) and if you destroy the place you get kicked out- well your meant to. Bit of a waiting list to.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats no good and its awesome your helping lead the world.
> 
> Thanks to Housing First, Finland has all but eradicated “rough sleeping,” and at the end of 2015, there were less than 7,000 homeless from a population of more than five million. Countries that have followed Finland’s lead include Denmark, Canada, and, albeit in a much more limited capacity, Australia.


Pot calling the kettle black?
We're ALL fucked up, one way or the other, even Aussies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Pot calling the kettle black?
> We're ALL fucked up, one way or the other, even Aussies.


Of cause we are. tis humanity.
Good to see yanks researching and posting Aboriginal stuff!!! My dad, my sister (the "radical" one) and my step mum would be stoked to see it!!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Isn't it funny how we are back at definitions a day or two later? Funny that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Good to see yanks


I'm Irish


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm Irish


And treated with the utmost respect when first immigrating to the US I heard ! Nothing to complain about from your ancestors .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Pot calling the kettle black?
> We're ALL fucked up, one way or the other, even Aussies.


And that’s my point, thanks Jim! It’s impossible for any of us to throw the “stone”, we all live in the glass house. Seems some still try though. I do have to say, after reading the poll regarding 30% of the US still believe the election was stolen, I worry 30% is bat shit crazy . The Democratic Party needs to get way more vocal IMO about this huge lie and not hold back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Here a video on this subject


so you take economic and political advice from someone who's profession is taking serial brain damage? do you take advice from George Foreman too? maybe Herschel Walker?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you take economic and political advice from someone who's profession is taking serial brain damage? do you take advice from George Foreman too? maybe Herschel Walker?


Oh man, I'm glad you quoted that. I saw the story about him going broke a day or two after that got posted and didn't feel like going back. It really was funny though, kind of made the afternoon. 

Dudes a jenius, capital J.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> The Democratic Party needs to get way more vocal IMO about this huge lie and not hold back.


We got that fucker, just watch & wait 
Searing testimony increases odds of charges against Trump, experts say (msn.com)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I worry 30% is bat shit crazy


Just Republicans it seems, don't blame the rest of us


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Just Republicans it seems, don't blame the rest of us


Trust me, I’m not lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> We got that fucker, just watch & wait
> Searing testimony increases odds of charges against Trump, experts say (msn.com)


Fuck I hope so!!! But really? Was it already not proven that it was all a sham? Like I said “bat shit crazy” lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm Irish


your 1/4 aussie then!
What part of ireland do you live in? I've kissed the Blarney stone so i'll be back.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And that’s my point, thanks Jim! It’s impossible for any of us to throw the “stone”, we all live in the glass house. Seems some still try though. I do have to say, after reading the poll regarding 30% of the US still believe the election was stolen, I worry 30% is bat shit crazy . The Democratic Party needs to get way more vocal IMO about this huge lie and not hold back.


I'd love it if more people would talk about the problems faced by Australia's first nations people and Torres strait islanders, also the newly joined Cocos keeling islands. Also the South Pacific and Pacific islanders ( i tried once with a Marshall islands thread that the yanks just trolled). There were a few First nations on the Aussie thread a couple years ago before they were banned. Hard topic as what one mob feel is a problem the majority of mobs might not. The Ularu statement is a classic example. Also we have a huge untapped wealth in some community's. People dying with literally millions in the bank that they never touched. The money is often from mining royalties.

But to suggest that Australia has poverty and homelessness worse than America is a big stretch. Perticuley due to our welfare safeguards. Homelessness has risen the last few years due to "the dream is dead" type reasons of housing affordability and low rental availability but our definition of homelessness makes it seem bigger than it is. where as America tries to hide it with "street counts". Poverty is also fairly low and is generally felt by the unemployed and they are given an Unemployment benefit that is below the cost of living but enough to survive on. Currently that's $645 a fortnight plus rental assistance and concession cards for discounts on utilities and even larger discounts off pharmaceuticals than what we normally get under the Pharmaceutical benefits scheme (PBS). And don't forget seeing a doc is free.

But if the person I replied to thinks America is in the best shape its ever been then id suggest that's not the case and they should remove those rose coloured glasses.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'd love it if more people would talk about the problems faced by Australia's first nations people and Torres strait islanders, also they newly joined Cocos keeling islands. Also the South Pacific and Pacific islanders ( i tried once with a Marshall islands thread that the yanks just trolled). There were a few First nations on the Aussie thread a couple years ago before they were banned. Hard topic as what one mob feel is a problem the majority of mobs might not. The Ularu statement is a classic example. Also we have a huge untapped wealth in some community's. People dying with literally millions in the bank that they never touched. The money is often from mining royalties.
> 
> But to suggest that Australia has poverty and homelessness worse than America is a big stretch. Perticuley due to our welfare safeguards. Homelessness has risen the last few years due to "the dream is dead" type reasons of housing affordability and low rental availability but our definition of homelessness makes it seem bigger than it is. where as America tries to hide it with "street counts". Poverty is also fairly low and is generally felt by the unemployed and they are given an Unemployment benefit that is below the cost of living but enough to survive on. Currently that's $645 a fortnight plus rental assistance and concession cards for discounts on utilities and even larger discounts of pharmaceuticals than what we normally get under the Pharmaceutical benefits scheme (PBS)
> 
> But if the person I replied to thinks America is in the best shape its ever been then id suggest that's not the case and they should remove those rose coloured glasses.


He was being sarcastic. He/she is a blame Biden for everything dork.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

And ill do a shameless plug. Well worth reading.
If anyone wants to experience what some First nations people went through buy my step mums book.

"When fraudulent claims are cooked up to give the government an excuse to send the military into Aboriginal communities in the Northern Territory, she courageously blows the whistle, and is sacked, charged and convicted for breaches of the Crimes Act relating to disclosure of confidential information; and is bankrupted for her actions"









A Long Way from No Go


Booktopia has A Long Way from No Go by Tjanara Goreng Goreng. Buy a discounted Paperback of A Long Way from No Go online from Australia's leading online bookstore.




www.booktopia.com.au





Bit about her today. https://greens.org.au/act/person/dr-tjanara-goreng-goreng


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> your 1/4 aussie then!
> What part of ireland do you live in? I've kissed the Blarney stone so i'll be back.


You kissed that contaminated/disease ridden rock?

Did it work that you could blather with the best of them/bring you luck?

I'm betting no.

I don't think there's an Irish person alive that kissed that bloody rock 

Anyway, yes, I'm pure Irish, but I must admit sorrowfully though, that I was born in NY, USA.

Both of my parents were from Galway, Connemara to be exact & I have spent a lot of time in Ireland & identify as an Irishman.

Hint, if you go to Europe, DO NOT SAY YOUR AN AMERICAN, as you definitely be fucked with

And far as being 1/4 Aussie, your sorta right.

The Irish did develop your country, being that hundreds of thousands of Irish were sent there by the Brits as a punishment (also cheap labor)

Where in Ireland have you been?

Cool country isn't it.

I wish my parents never left it.

Been a pain in the ass existing here , I have found.

Oh well

It is what it is.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> You kissed that contaminated/disease ridden rock?
> 
> Did it work that you could blather with the best of them/bring you luck?
> 
> ...


I have! lol
I hitchhiked around the place a little bit. Fell head over heels for a few days with a red haired Dublin girl..sigh..

Aussies and the Irish get on real well. The hate of authority burns within us as does the love of a good drink.

I know, when i was in Europe Americans would sew maple leaves on their back packs and tell the locals they were Canadians. The Canadians were not very impressed to say the least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Joe drove a few miles down the road for the weekend to spend it at the modest cottage on the beach. Meanwhile orange Jesus... Someone should add up the first year's secret service budget for each and I'm sure someone will, or has. Legal bills too!


----------



## stipernut (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5152715


And Biden is still better than the crap bags that the Republicans keep thinking are a good idea.


----------



## stipernut (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5152748


You really don't know much of anything do you?

You must be a Republican 

If you have the intellect to grasp the data, which I doubt that's possible seeing your posts, look where the USA ranks in the cost of gas in this world, that happens to be going through the same shit.

Gasoline prices around the world, 20-Jun-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com

Go away & save yourself from further humiliation

(Is that better @rollitup/ that one is for you  )


----------



## stipernut (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

Nice, smart, old man as president > younger hate mongering would be dictator


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Nice, smart, old man as president > younger hate mongering would be dictator


Fuck him
Don't feed it
It might go away


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5152748


nope, but some of us do....


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> . . . . . . .Maybe it was record low unemployment numbers or record high employment numbers of minorities. Maybe it was because trump said what he meant even if you didn't like it. . . . . . .


100% agree. I remember the trumpf economy fondly. It was great. Many of my friends had two and three jobs. Now folks are having to make ends meet with just one job.

Yes trumpf told it like it was. He told us that when you are rich and powerful you can grab poor folks by their privates and there was nothing they could do about. He was telling the truth that day.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

wil2279 said:


> . . . . . . . . . I could turn in every gun I own, but it wouldn't save the life of anyone other than maybe a home intruder breaking into my house... Because I am not a criminal. . . . . . .


The life you save could well be your own. Over half of all gun deaths are self inflected.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

efi2 said:


> . . . . . . . . .Inflation is so very real ,as for how and what causes it .
> Just because you lack the ability to understand or grasp it. . . . .


Inflation for dummies:

Causes.

Demand is greater than supply.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Grampah said:


> Looks it’s all fine and dandy to want to help, but let’s use the home analogy for arguments sake. If you start seeing black mold on your foundation are you going to spend the money on remediating it to make sure you and yours don’t get sick and you and yours remain in good health, or are you going to ignore it and take your money and fix up bob and shielas front porch all the while allowing your problem to expand and continue risking it for your own household? Yeah grant the west is still a good place to be, but keep ignoring the at home issues and addressing the world issues how many generations will it be before it becomes dire straits? The west has always sent aid to others because the quality of life here remained high, but now it’s moderate to good not high. You advance others when you’re in positions to do so not when there’s more than just cosmetic damages to tend to


If bob and shielas (?) house was getting shelled by the russian army, then they shot bob in the head and gang raped shielas (?), maybe the black mold could wait a few days.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .Some don't realize that Democrats didn't like minorities or Marijuana until they found they could use them for votes.


Them damn dixiecrats. Most of the pigmentation based laws of the jim crow era were passed by the Dems. From the 1840's until 1964 they were the racists party. Some minor changes have happened in the US since then.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Grampah said:


> . . . . . . . . . I’m coming at yuh with Spock like precision and your panties are so bunched up your resorting to playground tactics. . . . . . .


100% agree. Nothing says serious adult conversation like Star Trek references.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 21, 2022)

One thing I like about this site....I'm learning a lot about real American history and culture. I shit you not, it's fucking fascinating!


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Grampah said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . the west and the EU are prolonging the death and destruction over there by sending weapons and money. If everyone stepped back from the beginning it woulda been over in a month or less. . . . . . .


So right. If they kill all your family and you are getting raped, just lay back and enjoy it. Maybe your abuser will see someone else he would rather rape. But if not, just take it anyway. It's for a bigger thing than the Ukrainians. It's so we can drive our F150's without remorse. I don't see why the Libs don't understand.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Sorry I got side tracked with the trolls. But I came here to give President Joe Rob mad props for busting his ass on the bike. And just in case any of us were wondering, trumpf promised to never ride a bike. lol that was funny. So here is a song for 45.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> Inflation for dummies:
> 
> Causes.
> 
> Demand is greater than supply.


Combined with shit wages for the majority of Americans (credit debt?) plus fucking Covid/plus Trump's BS Tax cuts/plus a war in fucking Europe might have something to fucking due with it

Maybe?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> So right. If they kill all your family and you are getting raped, just lay back and enjoy it. Maybe your abuser will see someone else he would rather rape. But if not, just take it anyway. It's for a bigger thing than the Ukrainians. It's so we can drive our F150's without remorse. I don't see why the Libs don't understand.





injinji said:


> If bob and shielas (?) house was getting shelled by the russian army, then they shot bob in the head and gang raped shielas (?), maybe the black mold could wait a few days.


Some fucking dumb analogy for what is happening in Ukraine, isn't it?
(not you @injinji , that other one)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sorry I got side tracked with the trolls. But I came here to give President Joe Rob mad props for busting his ass on the bike. And just in case any of us were wondering, trumpf promised to never ride a bike. lol that was funny. So here is a song for 45.


This one is for me






I'm getting divorced


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> trumpf promised to never ride a bike


he can't even walk down a ramp . bone spurs, you know?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

One more (I love this band)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> One more (I love this band)


here's a cool 1 hit wonder that made in huge in germany with this song. the video is really cool but sad at the same time ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

A fucking Adonis like triathlete, this guy is.



That shits his pants


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> here's a cool 1 hit wonder that made in huge in germany with this song. the video is really cool but sad at the same time ...


and then a follow up video from 2015. 40 years after High school


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> here's a cool 1 hit wonder that made in huge in germany with this song. the video is really cool but sad at the same time ...


'74 was the year I graduated HS.
You know what I remember?
Being # 1 in the draft that year in January
Could legally drink
Being in love for the 1st time & the fantastic drugs readily available
All and all, it was pretty good
I smile thinking of it
Oh, and I discovered this person


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> '74 was the year I graduated HS.
> You know what I remember?
> Being # 1 in the draft that year in January
> Could legally drink
> ...


i really get emotional with that song for some reason. and i graduated in 87. but something about looking back and then seeing the future gets it for me. some did nothing, some did everything, some didn't live that long.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 22, 2022)

As an outsider to all this, who had only seen mainstream media accounts (before travelling). 
I got back from the US recently (after shooting across it, is that a 'good' term to use at the moment), mostly the southern states. 

My god, there wasn't one Biden supporter to be found anywhere (or Vice President supporter etc), 
Not one democratic party sign or supporter could I find. And, lots and LOTS of Brandon stuff. 

This 'political issue' the US is having, is it a divide between the southern states and the northern? 
In the North, are there lots of Biden/Democratic Party signs ..everywhere? 
I'm just wondering this, now I'm home.
If this is not the case, I know where my gambling money is being put in the next US election!

I was surprised, having only seen mainstream media, at the lack of support for the current president and his party. 
And zero interest in the Jan 6th hearings! 
I did hear lots about no-one watching/interested in the Jan 6th hearings (except smaller, focused, groups of people). 
I understand, most on this forum, are very opinionated at the moment. 
And (vocally) seem to speak more for the Democratic Party. 
Plus, strongly aggressive towards what they 'perceive' as the other side.


Speaking directly to those more opinionated, Democratic party people. 
Question:

If the Jan6th hearing (against Trump) collapses. What will you do?
If a red wave occurs, at the next election, what would you do? In your opinion, how will you react? 

Will you sit down and accept it (if it occurs). 
Or, will you react like you currently perceive the other side?

ps:
If all my post does is make you angry/crazy. Don't bother replying, please. 
I already understand those emotions from previous experience (by bumping into these radicalised sides n the 'real world').


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> As an outsider to all this, who had only seen mainstream media accounts (before travelling).
> I got back from the US recently (after shooting across it, is that a 'good' term to use at the moment), mostly the southern states.
> 
> My god, there wasn't one Biden supporter to be found anywhere (or Vice President supporter etc),
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

Somebody must have spent a lot of time watching RTV


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> As an outsider to all this, who had only seen mainstream media accounts (before travelling).
> I got back from the US recently (after shooting across it, is that a 'good' term to use at the moment), mostly the southern states.
> 
> My god, there wasn't one Biden supporter to be found anywhere (or Vice President supporter etc),
> ...


When dealing with radicalized potential domestic terrorists, painting a target on your back is not the best idea. There were not many Biden signs leading up to the 2020 elections either.

The Democratic party is not a cult, so many people don't feel the need to wear their brand like some kind of team colors. A lot of us would rather go about daily life and just show up to vote when the time comes to keep these hate mongering Republicans away from power as much as possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> As an outsider to all this, who had only seen mainstream media accounts (before travelling).
> I got back from the US recently (after shooting across it, is that a 'good' term to use at the moment), mostly the southern states.
> 
> My god, there wasn't one Biden supporter to be found anywhere (or Vice President supporter etc),
> ...


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> Them damn dixiecrats. Most of the pigmentation based laws of the jim crow era were passed by the Dems. From the 1840's until 1964 they were the racists party. Some minor changes have happened in the US since then.


I have mixed race Step Kids and was beaten by Skin Heads for having anything to do with them.

Same ones almost killed me trying to save a Black Man. My Black Girlfriend told me to not worry about that guy.

My Father in Law didn't want me having anything to do with his Daughter because of me being Cajun.

I might add my Ancestors owned Slaves and fought for the Confederacy. Thing is when they freed the Slaves they didn't know any other way of life so just stayed and took our Family Name.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> . . . . . . . .Speaking directly to those more opinionated, Democratic party people.
> Question:
> 
> If the Jan6th hearing (against Trump) collapses. What will you do?
> ...


The hearings are into what happened on the 6th. They are fact finding in nature. They are doing a good job of getting the story out. Using almost all lifelong GOP folks to do it I might add. Folks will know the truth, even if they pretend they don't.

History tells us the GOP will make gains in the midterms. It's what happens in midterms. What we (the Dems) will do is try to do the most good for the most people. And defend democracy within the framework of the constitution. If the little misstep with Roe (20% of Americans support their ending of safe and legal abortions) is any indicator, the red team is going to over reach.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 22, 2022)

Let's put it this way Church tells me to vote one way the Union says another. 

Guess what I can do my own thinking. 

Easy I look out my Door Gas is Cheap, I'm happy. I will leave it the way it is. Why fix anything that isn't broken?

Took a trip last Fall. Seeing the way things are now I'm glad I went when I did.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Let's put it this way Church tells me to vote one way the Union says another.
> 
> Guess what I can do my own thinking.
> 
> ...


so that's all it takes to make you happy? and that indicates to you that all is well with the world? and that you and your family can rest assured in your continued safety?


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Hey ..did you attempt to insult and misgender me with a meme?
Typical behaviour there. You act, like the opposition you claim to hate.
And, I'm obviously not the only one who sees it 


To everyone who replied. 
Thank you to those who gave fair answers. I was truly confused at what I saw while in the US. I have some new knowledge to unpack.
To those who acted the same, as those they have been pointing fingers at for years. The future, looks very bright for you


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)

If inflation and the lose of so many peoples 401K balance is a distant memory then the Dems might win. Otherwise it will be a Republican whitewash is my thoughts if Trump runs.
Unfortunately if Trump does run and does win that means the election lie becomes more factual to Americans and the American press will be restricted like never before. Gov control of the press is something both sides intend on doing anyway.


----------



## TimBar (Jun 23, 2022)

I knew Biden was a weak, career politician.

But he was our savior because the guy before was a BAD Businessman, BAD Father, BAD Husband, BAD POTUS and BAD Crook. He let us die.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Hey ..did you attempt to insult and misgender me with a meme?


sorry snowflake.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 23, 2022)

There is no way I would ever vote for Hillary after what she did running the country before. While Clinton was in there I was working for Tyson. To me he was pulling the same stuff in China as he did in Arkansas but on larger scale. 

I didn't like Mc Cain so I voted for Obama. 

I voted for Nixon because he was trying to end the war.

Under Trump I will make it clearer. I liked gas prices but I was doing construction and wasn't having trouble finding building material at reasonable cost.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2022)

Put all your money down on Loser 45, he's a sure bet. Your retirement savings, too. You'll be rich. I will tell you.
Nothing will get out the vote like him running.
edit; and break that record of over 7 million votes.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> Put all your money down on Loser 45, he's a sure bet. Your retirement savings, too. You'll be rich. I will tell you.
> Nothing will get out the vote like him running.
> edit; and break that record of over 7 million votes.


Drawing a Pension been very steady. 

My place and Student Loans are paid off.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Inflation for dummies:
> 
> Causes.
> 
> Demand is greater than supply.


Yeah supply is limited by your leaders putting in place rule .laws regulations.
You limit supply demand goes up or goes away ,those who want those supply goes after alternative!


----------



## efi2 (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you take economic and political advice from someone who's profession is taking serial brain damage? do you take advice from George Foreman too? maybe Herschel Walker?


And you are still willfully ignorant.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Drawing a Pension been very steady.
> 
> My place and Student Loans are paid off.


Same here. That was meant for Puff, the gambler.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 23, 2022)

Now can attack saying I am exploiting a ginger?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Now can attack saying I am exploiting a ginger?


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Yeah supply is limited by your leaders putting in place rule .laws regulations.
> You limit supply demand goes up or goes away ,those who want those supply goes after alternative!


What had happened was. . . . . 

When covid hit, folks stopped traveling and going out to eat and started buying things. The folks in Asia who make the things we buy were pretty serious about covid and cut production as a safety measure. (less people allowed in factories, etc, etc) So right away supply and demand were upside down. Then car companies thought demand was going to go down so they cut orders for chips. Demand actual went up because people wanted to get out of the cities. The cost of used cars went through the roof. Then the shipping container system got all out of whack due to back ups at the west coast ports and that little mishap in the Suez Canal.

Gulf of Mexico hurricanes had limited some offshore oil production and damaged refineries. Then most of the world stopped buying Russian oil and gas due to their war of aggression in Ukraine.

But you are right about limit the supply and demand still going up will get folks looking to other options. This is a great chance for us getting serious about getting into oil rehab.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 23, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Now can attack saying I am exploiting a ginger?


And out comes the victim card


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 23, 2022)

Different story here. COVID hit everyone bought Pickups and Trailers,traveled and drove more than when they was working. Live a Tourist Area best everyone had ever done. 

Everyone was working unless they came down with COVID in town. 

I got my Vaccine. Was told by my Doctor it was the worst thing I could have done and it is a wonder it didn't kill me because I'm prone to Blood Clots.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> I got my Vaccine. Was told by my Doctor it was the worst thing I could have done and it is a wonder it didn't kill me because I'm prone to Blood Clots.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 23, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Different story here. COVID hit everyone bought Pickups and Trailers,traveled and drove more than when they was working. Live a Tourist Area best everyone had ever done.
> 
> Everyone was working unless they came down with COVID in town.
> 
> I got my Vaccine. Was told by my Doctor it was the worst thing I could have done and it is a wonder it didn't kill me because I'm prone to Blood Clots.


You should consider finding a new doctor.

I switched mine because she asked me to call her by a nickname and kept writing on forms that I was over 7 feet tall.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You should consider finding a new doctor.
> 
> I switched mine because she asked me to call her by a nickname and kept writing on forms that I was over 7 feet tall.


Did you also believe he voted for Obama?

I didn’t.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 23, 2022)

I believe it more than dr "apple" that kept saying I was 7 ft 6 inches tall and weighed 325lbs.


----------



## FredH (Jun 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If inflation and the lose of so many peoples 401K balance is a distant memory then the Dems might win. Otherwise it will be a Republican whitewash is my thoughts if Trump runs.
> Unfortunately if Trump does run and does win that means the election lie becomes more factual to Americans and the American press will be restricted like never before. Gov control of the press is something both sides intend on doing anyway.


The press restricted? Wouldn't it be nice if MSNBC were kept to the truth? I would like to see the libel laws set up so that anyone libeled could sue. Kyle Rittenhouse is burning the leftist DNC outlets down presently. Would be great if Trump could get some big bucks out of the lying leftrat media, fckbook and Twitter.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)

FredH said:


> The press restricted?


Yep. Has been for awhile, going to get worse as each party finds the dumbing down of its people a priority.


----------



## FredH (Jun 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep. Has been for awhile, going to get worse as each party finds the dumbing down of its people a priority.


There seems to be zero restriction on the DNC legacy media. Lies and propaganda continuously. So obvious that you would have to be an idiot to not notice it. The constant dumbing down done by ABC,CBS,NBC, MSNBC is incredible. FOX isn't shit compared to them, at least if FOX finds out their information was bad they admit it. FOX isn't even conservative. Yes they have a few conservative hosts but in reality mostly it is hard to tell them from CBS.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2022)

FredH said:


> There seems to be zero restriction on the DNC legacy media. Lies and propaganda continuously. So obvious that you would have to be an idiot to not notice it. The constant dumbing down done by ABC,CBS,NBC, MSNBC is incredible. FOX isn't shit compared to them, at least if FOX finds out their information was bad they admit it. FOX isn't even conservative. Yes they have a few conservative hosts but in reality mostly it is hard to tell them from CBS.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5153473


@hanimmal good to see you back. i read somewhere that the 20 mbd reduction went thru April 2022? did you see that too?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


there was a study not too long ago that found FOX viewers did worse on a current events quiz than people who watched zero news. lol


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

I liked the Fox legal defense against the lawsuits. They said any reasonable person would know it wasn't true, so they couldn't be held responsible for saying it was.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> I liked the Fox legal defense against the lawsuits. They said any reasonable person would know it wasn't true, so they couldn't be held responsible for saying it was.


between trump, fox, oan, infowars, these m'fers make a shit ton of money from their mouth breathing followers. they recognized how easy they are to con.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)

Scary:

Whose ratings are better CNN or Fox News?


*Fox News* still won the month overall, with an average prime time audience of 2.863 million viewers (up 19%), followed by MSNBC (1.283 million viewers, down 29%) and CNN (1.219 million viewers).29 Mar 2022


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Scary:
> 
> Whose ratings are better CNN or Fox News?
> 
> ...


here's a way to think of it here in the US:

look at how many talk show on AM/FM are conservative vs liberal based. they are probably 98% to 2% . they really need to be "programmed" i think.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> @hanimmal good to see you back. i read somewhere that the 20 mbd reduction went thru April 2022? did you see that too?


I guess Putin couldn't let the world get the win. How else coild he have a hope at keeping his puppet Republicans in the hunt for the elections in November.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

FredH said:


> There seems to be zero restriction on the DNC legacy media. Lies and propaganda continuously. So obvious that you would have to be an idiot to not notice it. The constant dumbing down done by ABC,CBS,NBC, MSNBC is incredible. FOX isn't shit compared to them, at least if FOX finds out their information was bad they admit it. FOX isn't even conservative. Yes they have a few conservative hosts but in reality mostly it is hard to tell them from CBS.


Triggered much ?


----------



## Popop (Jun 24, 2022)

Come on man....yes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

Trump loves the uneducated but Biden ...


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Dude falls off his tricycle, only to immediately afterward sprint to nearest little girl he could find, basic instinct kicking in.

Then he shows his que card of what and when and where like he's a 5 year old being told where to sit.

Smooth brained apes voted for this clown


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Dude falls off his tricycle, only to immediately afterward sprint to nearest little girl he could find, basic instinct kicking in.
> 
> Then he shows his que card of what and when and where like he's a 5 year old being told where to sit.
> 
> Smooth brained apes voted for this clown


So fellow Americans didn’t like your orange god and you want to whine about it?

GOT IT


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Dude falls off his tricycle, only to immediately afterward sprint to nearest little girl he could find, basic instinct kicking in.
> 
> Then he shows his que card of what and when and where like he's a 5 year old being told where to sit.
> 
> Smooth brained apes voted for this clown


You guys are so easily triggered 
It must be your TDS


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So fellow Americans didn’t like your orange god and you want to whine about it?
> 
> GOT IT


Whine? This is pure comedy

Americans are suffering mightily, I find it hilarious personally. Imagine there being consequences for your actions aka who you put in charge.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Whine? This is pure comedy
> 
> Americans are suffering mightily, I find it hilarious personally. Imagine there being consequences for your actions aka who you put in charge.


I’m proud of who we removed 
It’s what patriots do


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Whine? This is pure comedy
> 
> Americans are suffering mightily, I find it hilarious personally. Imagine there being consequences for your actions aka who you put in charge.


You are not wrong. The shit decisions being made down in DeSantistan that has them leading the nation in cover death rates, Abbott allowing his citizens to get picked off left and right in Texas by gun nuts and power failures, radicalized puppets like Green, Bobert, Gaetz, Ron Johnson, the idiot senator from Missouri, on and on, the right wing activist judges getting ready to strip women ability to control their medical choices while allowing any idiot to carry in large cities in the SCOTUS.

Luckily though elections have the power to rectify problems like having the most jobs lost in the history of the United States that Trump and the Republicans oversaw in 2020.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are not wrong. The shit decisions being made down in DeSantistan that has them leading the nation in cover death rates, Abbott allowing his citizens to get picked off left and right in Texas by gun nuts and power failures, radicalized puppets like Green, Bobert, Gaetz, Ron Johnson, the idiot senator from Missouri, on and on, the right wing activist judges getting ready to strip women ability to control their medical choices while allowing any idiot to carry in large cities in the SCOTUS.
> 
> Luckily though elections have the power to rectify problems like having the most jobs lost in the history of the United States that Trump and the Republicans oversaw in 2020.


Country is definitely better off right now rofl, got people running out of gas on interstates at the highest rate ever according to AAA among like 10000000 other things. My driver had his food stamps cancelled the other day and said he couldn't afford to drive down to South Florida to his wife lmao I love it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Country is definitely better off right now rofl, got people running out of gas on interstates at the highest rate ever according to AAA among like 10000000 other things. My driver had his food stamps cancelled the other day and said he couldn't afford to drive down to South Florida to his wife lmao I love it.


I knew you were a Floriduh cracker


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I knew you were a Floriduh cracker


I own 2 Mercedes multiple jet skis an air boat and quite a bit of other stuff

Take your condescending "bigot" comments elsewhere, I'm probably FAR more educated than you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I own 2 Mercedes multiple jet skis an air boat and quite a bit of other stuff
> 
> Take your condescending "bigot" comments elsewhere, I'm probably FAR more educated than you.


I own more houses than you own Mercedes 
But I don’t measure a man by anything but character and yours is tiny


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I own more houses than you own Mercedes
> But I don’t measure a man by anything but character and yours is tiny


You calling me a cracker then making this comment lmao


Stop lying


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> You calling me a cracker then making this comment lmao
> 
> 
> Stop lying


I read a lot of Carl Hiaasen 
Cracker is a badge of honor in the glades


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I read a lot of Carl Hiaasen
> Cracker is a badge of honor in the glades


Oh yehhhh I'm sure you said that to honor me...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Oh yehhhh I'm sure you said that to honor me...


Calling a spade a spade


----------



## HGCC (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I own 2 Mercedes multiple jet skis an air boat and quite a bit of other stuff
> 
> Take your condescending "bigot" comments elsewhere, I'm probably FAR more educated than you.


You don't though, and you aren't. It's apparent in how you are conducting yourself.

Glad you have some yard cars though.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You don't though, and you aren't. It's apparent in how you are conducting yourself.
> 
> Glad you have some yard cars though.


How is it apparent? Because I have zero respect for baby killing, antifa wielding, pink haired he/she/it freaks of the genetic pool?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

Your white privilege is secure


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your white privilege is secure


And going no where


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> And going no where


Mine either


----------



## HGCC (Jun 24, 2022)

No man, because wealthy educated people don't act like that. Damn man, trump didn't even act like that until it became politically advantageous to do so. He put that shit on like Larry the cable guy puts on his accent.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 24, 2022)

I OWN TWO MERCEDES BENZES!

It's like this old drug dealer I knew that lived in the hood who would brag about having 5 cars...dude you have 5 cars worth 1000 each that just sit in your yard.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

HGCC said:


> No man, because wealthy educated people don't act like that. Damn man, trump didn't even act like that until it became politically advantageous to do so. He put that shit on like Larry the cable guy puts on his accent.


I didn't say I was wealthy as that's serious serious money, but to act like im some dumb cracker is cringe.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I didn't say I was wealthy as that's serious serious money, but to act like im some dumb cracker is cringe.


Your driver was on food stamps? They were cancelled and you laugh?

Now you disrespect people who are part of the OTHER underclass in the south, crackers or white trash. Then brag about how much "stuff" you own. What's next for you? Eating the children of the poor in order to solve the homeless problem in the US?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 24, 2022)

So, where does this leave us? Do you have yard cars? 

You made a silly claim/point, I felt it was worth making fun off. Carry on with your yelling at Marxists about their culture. 

You might find it more rewarding to come up with some arguments or something and try to debate these people. Your right there on the border and in danger of falling into fredH land. You have to get people to care about what you have to say before it matters, otherwise your just yelling into the void.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I own 2 Mercedes multiple jet skis an air boat and quite a bit of other stuff
> 
> Take your condescending "bigot" comments elsewhere, I'm probably FAR more educated than you.


lmao. Trolling for Putin and the sell out Republicans must pay really well.


jsatch said:


> Country is definitely better off right now rofl, got people running out of gas on interstates at the highest rate ever according to AAA among like 10000000 other things. My driver had his food stamps cancelled the other day and said he couldn't afford to drive down to South Florida to his wife lmao I love it.


Do you get any information that is not from a right wing propaganda rag?

For about 400,000+ Americans every month since Biden took office, when the alternative was Trump overseeing the most job losses in American history. I would say yes.

Have fun down in DeSantistan though, it does seem to be ground zero for anti-American fuckstains, so I am sure you fit right in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

FredH said:


> There seems to be zero restriction on the DNC legacy media. Lies and propaganda continuously. So obvious that you would have to be an idiot to not notice it. The constant dumbing down done by ABC,CBS,NBC, MSNBC is incredible. FOX isn't shit compared to them, at least if FOX finds out their information was bad they admit it. FOX isn't even conservative. Yes they have a few conservative hosts but in reality mostly it is hard to tell them from CBS.


while the only time i watch mainstream media is in clips on youtube, i have to say that fox has everyone else in the game beaten soundly when it comes to biased, edited, outright outrageous bullshit stories. 
i use an array of world media sites for information, and seek confirmation from multiple sources about anything actually important...using that as a starting point, i can say the left leaning media does indeed lean left, but the far right media blatantly lies, fear mongers, and manipulates information on a regular basis.
for some things, there is almost no comparison. right wing talk radio is very violence laden, very hostile, threats of physical violence, threats of murder.
leftist talk radio is usually about how fucking psycho republicans and other right wing radicals are...i've never heard one threat of murder
or even physical violence on a left wing talk radio show.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while the only time i watch mainstream media is in clips on youtube, i have to say that fox has everyone else in the game beaten soundly when it comes to biased, edited, outright outrageous bullshit stories.
> i use an array of world media sites for information, and seek confirmation from multiple sources about anything actually important...using that as a starting point, i can say the left leaning media does indeed lean left, but the far right media blatantly lies, fear mongers, and manipulates information on a regular basis.
> for some things, there is almost no comparison. right wing talk radio is very violence laden, very hostile, threats of physical violence, threats of murder.
> leftist talk radio is usually about how fucking psycho republicans and other right wing radicals are...i've never heard one threat of murder
> or even physical violence on a left wing talk radio show.


I can honestly say here in Michigan, I can't actually think of anytime I have ever heard a 'leftist' political talk radio program. Are you sure that they are actually 'leftist' and not just news?


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Dude falls off his tricycle, only to immediately afterward sprint to nearest little girl he could find, basic instinct kicking in.
> 
> Then he shows his que card of what and when and where like he's a 5 year old being told where to sit.
> 
> Smooth brained apes voted for this clown


Wasn't the video of trumpf on the mountain bike great? Man that guy is a hunk, no? So nimble, so quick on his feet.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I can honestly say here in Michigan, I can't actually think of anytime I have ever heard a 'leftist' political talk radio program. Are you sure that they are actually 'leftist' and not just news?


Howard Stern


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Whine? This is pure comedy
> 
> Americans are suffering mightily, I find it hilarious personally. Imagine there being consequences for your actions aka who you put in charge.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> . . . . . . . . . My driver had his food stamps cancelled the other day and said he couldn't afford to drive down to South Florida to his wife lmao I love it.


You pay your driver so little he's on food stamps. You just may be a true conservative after all.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Howard Stern


I haven't listened to him since maybe late 90's. And I really can't remember anything he said political outside of maybe making Lewinsky jokes back then.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I haven't listened to him since maybe late 90's. And I really can't remember anything he said political outside of maybe making Lewinsky jokes back then.


Once Sinclair purchased most local radio networks they made them right leaning 
Howard was the only one I could think of that wasn’t conservative controlled


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Once Sinclair purchased most local radio networks they made them right leaning
> Howard was the only one I could think of that wasn’t conservative controlled


Right on, I can see that. Still going to stand by my just because someone isn't pushing the conservative programming doesn't make them a 'leftist' political station. He might be, I have no idea. I can't even think of what station he would have been on in the metro-Detroit area.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Right on, I can see that. Still going to stand by my just because someone isn't pushing the conservative programming doesn't make them a 'leftist' political station. He might be, I have no idea. I can't even think of what station he would have been on in the metro-Detroit area.


Me either but it wasn’t 760 and Paul Harvey


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2022)

WNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNBC. Hey Now!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I can honestly say here in Michigan, I can't actually think of anytime I have ever heard a 'leftist' political talk radio program. Are you sure that they are actually 'leftist' and not just news?


https://ltradio.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_personalities
there are a few, but admittedly, no where near the volume of the right wing wack jobs


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I knew you were a Floriduh cracker


Florida Man.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://ltradio.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_personalities
> there are a few, but admittedly, no where near the volume of the right wing wack jobs


That list is mostly online radio (and the few I looked up curious were dead for years or no longer being broadcast lol), not actual radio that I could listen to on the road or anything.

Nothing like leaving work stuck in the car for an hour listening to hate radio screaming about the libs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That list is mostly online radio (and the few I looked up curious were dead for years or no longer being broadcast lol), not actual radio that I could listen to on the road or anything.
> 
> Nothing like leaving work stuck in the car for an hour listening to hate radio screaming about the libs.


the original point was that the few i had heard weren't hate stations, they were we're concerned about the hate stations...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the original point was that the few i had heard weren't hate stations, they were we're concerned about the hate stations...


Oh man, sorry wasn't trying to prove you wrong or anything, more reminiscing on my end. I was actually curious if there was something I could listen to while driving lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

Surely the Democrats wont run with Biden again?
America is the most conservative, christian and war like crazy its ever been under any other president. Gun laws even more out of control. The world really needs the US to have an Obama or Clinton back.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Surely the Democrats wont run with Biden again?
> America is the most conservative, christian and war like crazy its ever been under any other president. Gun laws even more out of control. The world really needs the US to have an Obama or Clinton back.
> 
> View attachment 5154110


lmao at the black box that is anti-American trolls pushing the same shit. 

What does Biden standing up for Roe v Wade and willingness to sign legislation into law that is somehow his fault that the SCOTUS has overturned a woman's constitutional right to have control over her body?

Do you think that if something went onto his desk protecting it that he wouldn't sign it? Do you think that the fight to get that legislation stopped today?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Actions have consequences
> 
> Trump didn't cancel them asshole, find someone else to blame like your own party controlling all sectors of government


Do you get a script, or do you just spout off any stupid as shit thing that you think sounds good (regardless of how easily shown to be wrong you happen to be)?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Actions have consequences
> 
> Trump didn't cancel them asshole, find someone else to blame like your own party controlling all sectors of government


More fake news bs 
You are just wishing or really aren’t trying to convince anyone


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> You pay your driver so little he's on food stamps. You just may be a true conservative after all.


He was just a driver for the day, he's not a daily driver. I'd fire him anyway, all he does is sit in his phone and stretch his lunch break out for well over 60 minutes longer than he should, all while watching cartoons most of the time. He was pretty pathetic honestly, a typical demoRAT tbh


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He was just a driver for the day, he's not a daily driver. I'd fire him anyway, all he does is sit in his phone and stretch his lunch break out for well over 60 minutes longer than he should, all while watching cartoons most of the time. He was pretty pathetic honestly, a typical demoRAT tbh


You asked his voting habits after knowing him for one day?

What kind of dickhead are you?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao at the black box that is anti-American trolls pushing the same shit.
> 
> What does Biden standing up for Roe v Wade and willingness to sign legislation into law that is somehow his fault that the SCOTUS has overturned a woman's constitutional right to have control over her body?
> 
> Do you think that if something went onto his desk protecting it that he wouldn't sign it? Do you think that the fight to get that legislation stopped today?


How am I anti American when id like America to have a prez like Obama or Clinton? When i don't want Americans killing their own children at school and want American women to have control over their own bodies?

America under this current administration is not only dangerous for the world but for themselves.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> How am I anti American when id like America to have a prez like Obama? When i don't want Americans killing their own children at school and want America women to have control over their own bodies?
> 
> America under this current administration is not only dangerous for the world but for themselves.


What do you think that Obama would have done differently that Biden has?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What do you think that Obama would have done differently that Biden has?


Now your just trying to create an imaginary argument... How the hell can you be happy with the current state of American politics both nationally and internationally is perhaps a more relevant point.
If your not happy then you need to ask yourself who should be in the top job to change it. And id suggest that it needs to be changed fast.
If your happy with back to the 80's, proxy war, stock market crash, inflation, food shortages, energy shortages, famine, more world wide refugees and the downward slide of America and Biden then id suggest you are in the minority, well i at least hope you are..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You asked his voting habits after knowing him for one day?
> 
> What kind of dickhead are you?


drunk Russian dickhead.....


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Now your just trying to create an imaginary argument... How the hell can you be happy with the current state of American politics both nationally and internationally is perhaps a more relevant point.
> If your not happy then you need to ask yourself who should be in the top job to change it. And id suggest that it needs to be changed fast.


The Democrats have been legislating, and a lot of important bi-partisan bills too, and getting a lot done contrary to popular bitching. The Republicans need to button up a lot of their shit, but all we can do is keep voting them out of office, which we have been doing.

The NATO countries are working well together, which is a huge change from Trump getting up laughed at and all the stupid trade wars. China was always going to be a issue, it sucks Trump gave them a 4 year vacation to do their bullshit. Russia blindsided us starting in 2014, which sucks and Obama should have been more on top of it. We are not in Afghanistan (or any other country right now waging war), it sucks that our troops and the citizens trying to flee that country got attacked on the way out, but there is not really much that could have been done without increasing the troop levels undoing what Trump withdrew and ending up having to fight the Taliban on the way out too.

Inflation is a pain in the butt (unless you count the added equity in homes, and all the other actual benefits of it), but the 400k+ jobs added into our economy every month since Biden took over thanks to things like the Covid legislation (that unfortunantly had to be passed due to Trump and the Republicans using their bill as a giant grift leaving local and state governments in great pain and no actual plan to distribute the vaccine). And the largest reinvestment in our infrastructure in American history that will reap us benefits for decades to come. We have had large increases in income that are sticky and long term, and inflation shocks like Putin's bullshit war has caused will eventually come to an end. 

Biden has signed several bills into law to help vetrans with benefits, services, COLA adjustments, etc. He has also advanced civil rights and protections through executive orders and legislation and with giving us a fantastic SCOTUS judge in KBJ that will be a shinning example for so many kids growing up for decades to come. 

So yeah, I am generally satisfied with the job that the Democrats have been doing. But I don't need a chest thumping victory lap every single time that they do anything. Nor am I short sighted enough to think that they would be able to get everything done with 50 senators in 2 years when it takes 60 to get any of the big legislation passed. 

lol at 'needs to change fast'. That is the short term thinking that winds up with polarizing figures that make stupid as shit decisions like Trump did.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think that if something went onto his desk protecting it that he wouldn't sign it?


Yes.

In 1982 Joe Biden proposes a constitutional amendment that would overturn Roe v. Wade and allow states to choose their own policies on abortion.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/us/politics/biden-abortion-rights.html


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yes.
> 
> In 1982 Joe Biden proposes a constitutional amendment that would overturn Roe v. Wade and allow states to choose their own policies on abortion.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/us/politics/biden-abortion-rights.html


Did you actually read it, or did you just rely on twitter bots to tell you what to think?

I guess you missed that the next year he voted against it:

The amendment — which the National Abortion Rights Action League called “the most devastating attack yet on abortion rights” — cleared a key hurdle in the Senate Judiciary Committee in March 1982. Support came not only from Republicans but from a 39-year-old, second-term Democrat: Joseph R. Biden Jr.

“I’m probably a victim, or a product, however you want to phrase it, of my background,” Mr. Biden, a Roman Catholic, said at the time. The decision, he said, was “the single most difficult vote I’ve cast as a U.S. senator.”

The bill never made it to the full Sena*te, and when it came back up the following year, Mr. Biden voted against it.* His back-and-forth over abortion would become a hallmark of his political career.


It is a good thing when people learn from their mistakes, and I think you are very wrong to think that would mean he would not signed a bill allowing women to keep their bodily autonomy today.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is a good thing when people learn from their mistakes, and I think you are very wrong to think that would mean he would not signed a bill allowing women to keep their bodily autonomy today.


I read the whole thing. I should probably get off of social media for a few days or something, this shit has got my blood boiling and I'm not thinking before I post some things.

Although I strongly feel that they could be doing more to stop this from happening.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So yeah, I am generally satisfied with the job that the (Biden) have been doing.


Then that's very sad. Guess it doesn't take much of a prez after trump to keep you happy. Proxy war destabilizing Europe, stock market crash, inflation, food shortages, energy shortages, famine, more world wide refugees, less gun control, women without control of their own bodies and they didn't have much control just a few months ago.
What a great legacy Biden has so far. And your happy? fk me no wonder you want gov control of the media. You right wingers are nuts.
America is in the toilet by the sounds of it and still wants to tell other countries how to live and behave? It's getting laughable.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then that's very sad. Guess it doesn't take much of a prez after trump to keep you happy. Proxy war destabilizing Europe, stock market crash, inflation, food shortages, energy shortages, famine, more world wide refugees, less gun control, women without control of their own bodies and they didn't have much control just a few months ago.
> What a great legacy Biden has so far. And your happy? fk me no wonder you want gov control of the media. You right wingers are nuts.
> America is in the toilet by the sounds of it and still wants to tell other countries how to live and behave? It's getting laughable.


It is a good thing that the opinion of a foreign troll who has been pushing Putin's anti-American narrative online that is willfully blind to Putin's war's impact on a lot of the shit you listed and is not something that Biden has any control over, is not something that matters to me at the end of the day.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is a good thing that the opinion of a foreign troll who has been pushing Putin's anti-American narrative online that is willfully blind to Putin's war's impact on a lot of the shit you listed and is not something that Biden has any control over, is not something that matters to me at the end of the day.


Blah, blah fkn blah. Same old loop. Biden had a hand in all of it. Its his presidency!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Blah, blah fkn blah. Same old loop. Biden had a hand in all of it. Its his presidency!


Same old shit talking of America by you that is void of all context to the complexity of the situations if it forwards your bullshit narrative.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Same old shit talking of America by you that is void of all context to the complexity of the situations if it forwards your bullshit narrative.


Well let me tell you this my conservative friend.

If you and the left dont unite and run a younger much more charismatic, stronger, tougher, more forceful candidate this coming election- you are fkd. You will be so fkd that your gov controlled media will tell you that your the greatest country in the world. Everyone will get gov subsidized American flags. No gay marriage, no interracial marriage. No rights for many people.

If you are not angry at the state of your home and international affairs then you need to be. America hasn't got much time.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well let me tell you this my conservative friend.
> 
> If you and the left dont unite and run a younger much more charismatic, stronger, tougher, more forceful candidate this coming election- you are fkd. You will be so fkd that your gov controlled media will tell you that your the greatest country in the world. Everyone will get gov subsidized American flags. No gay marriage, no interracial marriage. No rights for many people.
> 
> If you are not angry at the state of your home and international affairs then you need to be. America hasn't got much time.


lol at anti-American foreign trolls telling us that we are fucked and need to find a new cult leader while spreading the lies Putin wants spread like 'gov controlled media'. 

It must suck to know how transparent your trolling is while having to pretend like it is not.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 25, 2022)

All countries at some time have had "shity" leaders poor biden can't rememebr his name have the time + how to walk


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> All countries at some time have had "shity" leaders poor biden can't rememebr his name have the time + how to walk


Sure 
 
at least he isn’t a complete loser and traitorous like the former guy
Amirite?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then that's very sad. Guess it doesn't take much of a prez after trump to keep you happy. Proxy war destabilizing Europe, stock market crash, inflation, food shortages, energy shortages, famine, more world wide refugees, less gun control, women without control of their own bodies and they didn't have much control just a few months ago.
> What a great legacy Biden has so far. And your happy? fk me no wonder you want gov control of the media. You right wingers are nuts.
> America is in the toilet by the sounds of it and still wants to tell other countries how to live and behave? It's getting laughable.


well fuck luke, you sound like a fucking trumptard magat....you do realize that most of the reasons you listed can either go straight back to trump or that Biden has little to no control over the rest...putin started the war, not the U.S., we're helping the Ukrainians survive..i know you think we should abandon them so you can get back to not being annoyed about it, but you know, we did make a promise to help them if they were in need, and some of us value our word. the stock market hasn't crashed...dunno where the fuck you get that....inflation is worldwide, it's hardly exclusive to the U.S., food shortages are world wide...we aren't currently experiencing much of a fuel shortage, just high prices because the oil industry are fearless war profiteers and price gougers, refugees can be blamed on putin, not the U.S., the last two you got me on...but at least some of us struggle on towards sanity, though whether we'll ever get there or not remains to be seen.
you know what is laughable? you acting like Australia and the rest of the world isn't sliding into the same shit storm down a greased hill...go ahead and rest on your moral superiority...right up until Australia and everyone else slams full speed into the approaching wall of shit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well fuck luke, you sound like a fucking trumptard magat....you do realize that most of the reasons you listed can either go straight back to trump or that Biden has little to no control over the rest...putin started the war, not the U.S., we're helping the Ukrainians survive..i know you think we should abandon them so you can get back to not being annoyed about it, but you know, we did make a promise to help them if they were in need, and some of us value our word. the stock market hasn't crashed...dunno where the fuck you get that....inflation is worldwide, it's hardly exclusive to the U.S., food shortages are world wide...we aren't currently experiencing much of a fuel shortage, just high prices because the oil industry are fearless war profiteers and price gougers, refugees can be blamed on putin, not the U.S., the last two you got me on...but at least some of us struggle on towards sanity, though whether we'll ever get there or not remains to be seen.
> you know what is laughable? you acting like Australia and the rest of the world isn't sliding into the same shit storm down a greased hill...go ahead and rest on your moral superiority...right up until Australia and everyone else slams full speed into the approaching wall of shit.


Unlike Luke, I’ve been in the US a couple of times over the past month.

Wish we had the same price for gas up here.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol at anti-American foreign trolls telling us that we are fucked and need to find a new cult leader while spreading the lies Putin wants spread like 'gov controlled media'.
> 
> It must suck to know how transparent your trolling is while having to pretend like it is not.


So this man is anti american? Putin puppet?






What do you disagree with this on? is he just trolling?






America needs to wake up and get angry and get in the game. Your slide is getting faster and without Universal healthcare it will be a hard landing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So this man is anti american? Putin puppet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think he is very pro America, and generally spot on.

Unfortunately he is not omnipotent.

It is possible that on April 12th 2019, he actually believed that Assange was not lying to cover up his involvement with the Russian military and Roger Stone to coordinate a attack on our democracy.




Because the redacted version (which did not have any of the Roger Stone back channelling of the Russian/Trump campaign links through Assange) was not yet released.



Nor was the bi-Partisan (Republican led) senate report.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unlike Luke, I’ve been in the US a couple of times over the past month.
> 
> Wish we had the same price for gas up here.


Looks like i wont be going there anytime soon either. Hawaii was on the cards but the wife and daughter are more thinking Thailand. I haven't been there either and do love Thai food. A lot cheaper for the 4 of us to.

Unleaded is $2.09L here atm and tipped to hit $3. Thank God i can claim it back on tax.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No, I think he is very pro America, and generally spot on.
> 
> Unfortunately he is not omnipotent.
> 
> ...


Your back in the loop. It's not about Julian Assange.
He isnt even charged with anything to do with the election is he? Fox spread more misinformation about the election than Wiki did. Hell your own senators and Trump spread much, much, much, much, much more.

This case isnt about one man. Hence the video... This is an attack on free press. One you seem to want to happen.


*"I think I need to point something out. The topic of the video is the actions of future whistleblowers. Assange's conviction "doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things".*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its Biden legacy is it not? he is the Prez.
> Perhaps you should be concentrating on America and not me or Australia.
> I know your angry, well at least i hope you are but slandering me wont help ya. You know im not a fan of Trump so to suggest it just makes the rest of your comment noise. You and Hannibal keep saying it but that wont make it true.
> 
> ...


no, it's trump's legacy...he caused so many problems, many of them ongoing, that it will take at least the next 6 years to fix all his fucking bullshit, and that's the just the bullshit that can be fixed easily....i'm not sure what we're going to do about the fucking supreme court, that shit has to stop...
and you need to quit talking shit about America, you've never been here, you don't actually know any Americans, if you did, you would realize that we know every fucking word you keep trying to tell us, we realize all the problems, we're just at a loss about what to do to fix most of it...and people like you telling us what we already know just makes us tell you "GET FUCKED" even louder...we realize we have a gun problem, we realize we spent decades empire building, we realize we have wound up in an unintended proxy war with russia, we realize we have inflation....we don't fucking need you to tell us what we already know...and we really don't need any holier than thou sermons...so save that shit for someone who won't tell you to shove it up your ass with the sharp edges folded out...fucking with Dad when he's in a bad mood can get you popped in the mouth


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your back in the loop. It's not about Julian Assange.
> He isnt even charged with anything to to with the election is he? Fox spread more misinformation about the election than Wiki did. Hell your own senators and Trump spread much, much, much, much, much more.
> 
> This case isnt about one man. Hence the video... This is an attack on free press. One you seem to want to happen.
> ...


Calling a lying propagandists who runs a website for Russian military to spread their anti-American narrative a 'journalist' or 'whistle blower' is the bullshit in your spamming of this.

Notice once again that you don't seem to care about actual whistleblowers who have been arrested and jailed as your example, but the Russian puppet who has not seen the inside of a courtroom here in America yet.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it's trump's legacy...he caused so many problems, many of them ongoing, that it will take at least the next 6 years to fix all his fucking bullshit, and that's the just the bullshit that can be fixed easily....i'm not sure what we're going to do about the fucking supreme court, that shit has to stop...
> and you need to quit talking shit about America, you've never been here, you don't actually know any Americans, if you did, you would realize that we know every fucking word you keep trying to tell us, we realize all the problems, we're just at a loss about what to do to fix most of it...and people like you telling us what we already know just makes us tell you "GET FUCKED" even louder...we realize we have a gun problem, we realize we spent decades empire building, we realize we have wound up in an unintended proxy war with russia, we realize we have inflation....we don't fucking need you to tell us what we already know...and we really don't need any holier than thou sermons...so save that shit for someone who won't tell you to shove it up your ass with the sharp edges folded out...fucking with Dad when he's in a bad mood can get you popped in the mouth


That's better!
Your admitting the problems now use that anger and fix shit!!

Proud of you Roger.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's better!
> Your admitting the problems now use that anger and fix shit!!
> 
> Proud of you Roger.


You need to pay attention kid


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Calling a lying propagandists who runs a website for Russian military to spread their anti-American narrative a 'journalist' or 'whistle blower' is the bullshit in your spamming of this.
> 
> Notice once again that you don't seem to care about actual whistleblowers who have been arrested and jailed as your example, but the Russian puppet who has not seen the inside of a courtroom here in America yet.


You will realize it to Hanimmal you just need to get out of your denial stage.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You will realize it to Hanimmal you just need to get out of your denial stage.


Because a pro-Putin foreign troll said so online?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You need to pay attention kid


Im excited Roger is aware and angry! Now lets see what others like him can do.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Because a pro-Putin foreign troll said so online?


Roger is a pro putin troll to? You are getting stranger.
Same old loop. I know you like trumps idea that if you tell a lie enough times you will believe it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 25, 2022)

He’s doing a bang up job of stopping the creep of fascism… oh, what’s that, it’s accelerated and fundamental human rights are being stripped away, kids are still in concentration camps missing their parents.

Every American politician is a useless malicious fuck that should be lined up against a wall


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> He’s doing a bang up job of stopping the creep of fascism… oh, what’s that, it’s accelerated and fundamental human rights are being stripped away, kids are still in concentration camps missing their parents.
> 
> Every American politician is a useless malicious fuck that should be lined up against a wall


“From a guy named Lenin”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im excited Roger is aware and angry! Now lets see what others like him can do.


we can tell you to kiss our asses...i've been aware and angry, you're just now catching on to that? i've only been this way since 1988...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> “From a guy named Lenin”


he was the best Beatle


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we can tell you to kiss our asses...i've been aware and angry, you're just now catching on to that? i've only been this way since 1988...


You can tell me whatever you want. That's what freedom is about. Freedom is also about choosing to not do.
1988. Good year. I turned 18 and it was the bicentennial of Australia and the Great Labor leader Bob Hawke was Prime Minister.








Nine ways Bob Hawke's government changed Australia


As prime minister for almost nine years, Bob Hawke brought in major economic and environmental reforms that endure to this day.




www.abc.net.au





Its the first time i've heard you admit to some of Americas problems and It's responsibility for lots of the worlds current problems. It was refreshing to hear.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he was the best Beatle


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 25, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> All countries at some time have had "shity" leaders poor biden can't rememebr his name have the time + how to walk


He's more articulate than you, which isn't saying much


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> . . . . . . . . . . poor biden can't rememebr his name have the time + how to walk


He can't remember his name, but he does have time to plus how to walk?

It's not totally clear, but you are still doing great. Lots of the time folks understand what you are trying to say. Keep up the great work.


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im excited Roger is aware and angry! Now lets see what others like him can do.


I'm pretty sure Rog has been mad for a long time. He does live in a tourist town, so he has that right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm pretty sure Rog has been mad for a long time. He does live in a tourist town, so he has that right.


in a mostly republican tourist town...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)

Now here is a great idea for gas pumps! The republicans would absolutely hate every gas pump in America plastered with one of these. You might as well say don't blame Joe, remember this guy? It would be better than a campaign ad, put support Ukraine in a corner of it with a little blue and yellow flag, to get it on the pumps. Fight dirty folks!  Make it happen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Richard L. Hasen, a professor at the University of California, Irvine, School of Law and an expert in election law, believes the second possibility shouldn’t be ruled out. In a paper published this month, he wrote that “The United States faces a serious risk that the 2024 presidential election, and other future U.S. elections, will not be conducted fairly, and that the candidates taking office will not reflect the free choices made by eligible voters under previously announced election rules.”

It could be a bloodless coup, he warns, executed not by rioters with nooses but “lawyers in fine suits”: Between January and June, Republican-controlled legislatures passed 24 laws across 14 states to increase their control over how elections are run, stripping secretaries of state of their power and making it easier to overturn results.









Opinion | Will 2024 Be the Year American Democracy Dies? (Published 2021)


The Capitol riot has been described as both a bullet dodged and a dress rehearsal for a more successful attack on American elections.




www.nytimes.com





Liberal states may be better off leaving the union before that comes to pass.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Liberal states may be better off leaving the union before that comes to pass.


the "liberal" states are the cash cows of America
We're not going anywhere


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> the "liberal" states are the cash cows of America
> We're not going anywhere


So stay and be mooched off?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 25, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


How you feeling' now?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So stay and be mooched off?


My state is at near parity- we give a little more than we get


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2022)

Hmm, where have we seen the whole 'living the union' thing before?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now here is a great idea for gas pumps! The republicans would absolutely hate every gas pump in America plastered with one of these. You might as well say don't blame Joe, remember this guy? It would be better than a campaign ad, put support Ukraine in a corner of it with a little blue and yellow flag, to get it on the pumps. Fight dirty folks!  Make it happen.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 5154621


you have to add trump on his knees sucking putin's tiny little dick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> How you feeling' now?


i'm feeling that is a completely douchebag question...i'm feeling like trump appointed 3 liars to the court, and they did what they do, lied to get confirmed, under oath. more trump fuckery...his shit will continue to fuck us over long after the miserable piece of filth has been contaminating the earth used to cover his revolting corpse...i feel like the entire country has been betrayed by republicans, again...
i feel like every woman in the country has just been turned into a slave to republican insanity....how do you feel? like you won something by taking away the rights of women? by opening the door to take away the rights of lgbtq people? by opening the door to making interracial marriage illegal again? did you miss the 1940s? well welcome home....
that's about how i feel, like every republican on earth is an enemy, and now the warfare has become open.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to add trump on his knees sucking putin's tiny little dick


I think it's a great idea and way to spend a few million bucks by some prochoice group, the idea is to get rid of republicans and elect democrats any way you can and this could help do it, with humor too. Be creative, because republicans will have Joe on that gas pump instead of Putin, if you don't. You are in the grey area between politics and war with this bunch and they won't stay inside the lines on anything they can get away with and things they can't. Power is a drug to some people and you are dealing with junkies who fear withdrawal and in some cases cold turkey in jail.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> sorry snowflake.


Another meme ..so 2006. I love people, who are the enemy they claim to fight. So easy to spot.
Don't worry name caller, the majority see you for what you are. Your own worst enemy


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm feeling that is a completely douchebag question...i'm feeling like trump appointed 3 liars to the court, and they did what they do, lied to get confirmed, under oath. more trump fuckery...his shit will continue to fuck us over long after the miserable piece of filth has been contaminating the earth used to cover his revolting corpse...i feel like the entire country has been betrayed by republicans, again...
> i feel like every woman in the country has just been turned into a slave to republican insanity....how do you feel? like you won something by taking away the rights of women? by opening the door to take away the rights of lgbtq people? by opening the door to making interracial marriage illegal again? did you miss the 1940s? well welcome home....
> that's about how i feel, like every republican on earth is an enemy, and now the warfare has become open.


Im actually for the right to choose my friend. My sister was given the opportunity to have an abortion. She declined. She had 4 kids altogether. Her first born went on to be a professional drug addict, produce 8 children of which she does not have possession of any of them because... well, she's a drug addict. My mom is 73, and is raising 5 of them... number 6 is with the biological father, #7 is in State custody, and #8 in about to fly out of her vagina, and prob be collected by the State. This one kid had placed a burden on the whole family, society, healthcare system, my taxes, and relationships within the family. It' a clusterfuck just because of one kid. So no.... Im not happy about the situation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 26, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Another meme ..so 2006. I love people, who are the enemy they claim to fight. So easy to spot.
> Don't worry name caller, the majority see you for what you are. Your own worst enemy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im actually for the right to choose my friend. My sister was given the opportunity to have an abortion. She declined. She had 4 kids altogether. Her first born went on to be a professional drug addict, produce 8 children of which she does not have possession of any of them because... well, she's a drug addict. My mom is 73, and is raising 5 of them... number 6 is with the biological father, #7 is in State custody, and #8 in about to fly out of her vagina, and prob be collected by the State. This one kid had placed a burden on the whole family, society, healthcare system, my taxes, and relationships within the family. It' a clusterfuck just because of one kid. So no.... Im not happy about the situation.


sorry to hear about your family woes. a lot more families are going to have a lot more woes...
time to get rid of some republicans, they are the cause of all of this, they've had an agenda since the 1940s, and i have to give them credit for sticking to it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Another meme ..so 2006. I love people, who are the enemy they claim to fight. So easy to spot.
> Don't worry name caller, the majority see you for what you are. Your own worst enemy


i...i don't think they do...i think you're mistaken....again


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sorry to hear about your family woes. a lot more families are going to have a lot more woes...
> time to get rid of some republicans, they are the cause of all of this, they've had an agenda since the 1940s, and i have to give them credit for sticking to it


I guess I'd really have to classify myself as Independent. I lean right, but I don't completely agree with everything Repubs to, nor do I agree with all the Dems do... I have my own opinions. ... not that it would matter.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I guess I'd really have to classify myself as Independent. I lean right, but I don't completely agree with everything Repubs to, nor do I agree with all the Dems do... I have my own opinions. ... not that it would matter.


With that many fire arms at hand at any given moment, I would find it hard to believe you don't consume a large amount of right wing main stream media.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> With that many fire arms at hand at any given moment, I would find it hard to believe you don't consume a large amount of right wing main stream media.


I don't watch the news anymore... just music and catch the occasional news on Social Media.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't watch the news anymore... just music and catch the occasional news on Social Media.


What do you mean anymore?

Like since the insurrection?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> What do you mean anymore?
> 
> Like since the insurrection?


Id say prob since the Plandemic started.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Id say prob since the Plandemic started.


Scared of a little shot too?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

... I just got tired of hearing about it every fucking day..... they just cram it down your throat 24/7


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Scared of a little shot too?


My body, my choice... I just didn't believe the science. I had it 2 times.. no big deal.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... I just got tired of hearing about it every fucking day..... they just cram it down your throat 24/7


Thanks for admitting you were consuming a large amount of right wing main stream media. Unfortunately it's kind of like putting the tooth paste back in the tube.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Thanks for admitting you were consuming a large amount of right wing main stream media. Unfortunately it's kind of like putting the tooth paste back in the tube.


It was everywhere man, not just RWM... you couldn't even turn on the radio without hearing about it. It was just tiring, so I went to Apple music. Im not one to "comply" with what my Government tells me to do if I don't think its for me. Kinda like meth.... I just don't like it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2022)

So this was the best the republicans could come up with?...really?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So this was the best the republicans could come up with?...really?
> View attachment 5155083


Yeah yeah yeah.. I just said in another thread that I'd like to see Dave Ramsey or Ted Cruz... anybody else plz. Just not JB


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> With that many fire arms at hand at any given moment,


I have ~16 guns


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have ~16 guns


Awesome!... you got any pests that you target?... I hit every squirrel, armadillo, I see.. destructive little bastards.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have ~16 guns


Yeah, I'm aware. You've even posted pics of some.

Have you ever taken one to your local steak house for dinner while you cased the establishment for exits?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, I'm aware. You've even posted pics of some.
> 
> Have you ever taken one to your local steak house for dinner while you cased the establishment for exits?


No, but then I'm not a weirdo which is my point


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 26, 2022)

Also, the best steaks are served at Napsalot manor


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Also, the best steaks are served at Napsalot manor


I can't remember were I posted this.. but we barter bout a lb for a steer to a local farmer within a few miles from me. We split the steer with a family member, they pay for processing, and we get a half a steer 2 times per year for free (about 500 lbs). And yeah... nobody makes a better steak than one at home from fresh local beef.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.. I just said in another thread that I'd like to see Dave Ramsey or Ted Cruz... anybody else plz. Just not JB


i'd rather have fucking trump back than ted cruz...or fucking ron desatanis...they're both douchebag cockcuckers...why don't you just fucking resurrect hitler and mussolini and they can run together on the republican ticket...that's a match made in hell.
Ramsey? can we not just get the fuck away from evangelical christians? do you not get it that evangelical christians are the ones who caused your family problems for you? and so fucking many more people as well? they are one of the major problems with the republicans, and THE problem with the supreme court...don't fucking help them fuck your life up.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 27, 2022)

Hot take: I think those dudes suck, but I commend captain Ron for having views and opinions. 95% of the conservatives (that show up here) are off the walls bullshit and can't string together a logical sentence. 

Hotter take: tedrick will never get the nomination. I still think fucker Carlson is going to enter and win, if not DeSantis v. Trump will be awesome shit. Wonder if they are going to do primary debates?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Hot take: I think those dudes suck, but I commend captain Ron for having views and opinions. 95% of the conservatives (that show up here) are off the walls bullshit and can't string together a logical sentence.
> 
> Hotter take: tedrick will never get the nomination. I still think fucker Carlson is going to enter and win, if not DeSantis v. Trump will be awesome shit. Wonder if they are going to do primary debates?


someone would kill tucker carlson...i HATE that motherfucker, and i know people that make me look like his best friend...if he ran, he wouldn't make it past his first or second public appearance before someone blew his guts out. 
i would personally welcome a trump /desantis race...it pretty much guarantees that if the democrats can come up with a semi decent candidate that is under 70, they'll win in a land slide, with trump taking his hardcore base from desatanis.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 27, 2022)

As of now though, our candidate is well over 70. I really hope to be that spry at his age, I don't mean it to knock the guy. 

We haven't seen much from vp Harris, plenty of time to go but she does not seem likely as a 2024 pick, I would expect the VP to be the likely successor if the president opted to not run for a second term.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone would kill tucker carlson...i HATE that motherfucker, and i know people that make me look like his best friend...if he ran, he wouldn't make it past his first or second public appearance before someone blew his guts out.
> i would personally welcome a trump /desantis race...it pretty much guarantees that if the democrats can come up with a semi decent candidate that is under 70, they'll win in a land slide, with trump taking his hardcore base from desatanis.


So, picking 2 running Dems and 2 republicans, who would you like to see? Just curious.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd rather have fucking trump back than ted cruz...or fucking ron desatanis...they're both douchebag cockcuckers...why don't you just fucking resurrect hitler and mussolini and they can run together on the republican ticket...that's a match made in hell.
> Ramsey? can we not just get the fuck away from evangelical christians? do you not get it that evangelical christians are the ones who caused your family problems for you? and so fucking many more people as well? they are one of the major problems with the republicans, and THE problem with the supreme court...don't fucking help them fuck your life up.


Surprised to hear you say that.... I just pulled a couple of names out of my ass. Personally, I was responsible and only had one kid, he's 33 now and has no kids. Paige aborted one in 2004 (before I met her), because she felt it wasn't the right time for her, and she wasn't with the dude anymore. Which is good, otherwise, I'd have a step kid... and that was kind of a pre-qualifier when I was online dating... Must have no kids, a professional job, a 401K, and good credit. Before we went on our first date, we exchanged bloodwork and credit scores... I wanted to know what I was getting into. All the other women I had dated before had like 4 kids, and were a flat tire away from bankruptcy.... finding a girl like her in Oklahoma is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So, picking 2 running Dems and 2 republicans, who would you like to see? Just curious.


that's kind of a leading question...who would i like to see? or who do i think could win? two different things...
pete buttigieg is very popular with younger people, if you paired him with amy klobuchar or gretchen whitmer, they could do well
but i personally, think Michelle Obama paired with Buttieg as her vp would make a better president/vp. Michelle is smart and tough, and would drive the radical right fucking insane for four years...and having an openly gay VP? old magats would have fucking strokes and drop dead en mass....
so the opposite is true for republicans, there is who i think could have a chance to win, and who i would like to see run, for entirely different reasons than those i gave for democrats...
desantis and whatever fucking asskissing buttmonkey toad he chooses as vp would have the best chance of winning, makes no difference who he picks as his vp, they won't get to speak for the entire term...unless it's "yes, Ron."...
who would i like to see run? trump and whoever could stomach running with him, he's fucking cursed, and his base of magats shrinks daily...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Surprised to hear you say that.... I just pulled a couple of names out of my ass. Personally, I was responsible and only had one kid, he's 33 now and has no kids. Paige aborted one in 2004 (before I met her), because she felt it wasn't the right time for her, and she wasn't with the dude anymore. Which is good, otherwise, I'd have a step kid... and that was kind of a pre-qualifier when I was online dating... Must have no kids, a professional job, a 401K, and good credit. Before we went on our first date, we exchanged bloodwork and credit scores... I wanted to know what I was getting into. All the other women I had dated before had like 4 kids, and were a flat tire away from bankruptcy.... finding a girl like her in Oklahoma is like finding a needle in a haystack.


i'm not trying to be combative, and i'm glad your relationship worked out for you, but that seems like the most emotionless cold blooded way to pick a partner i've ever heard...you fall in love with who ever you fall in love with, and up to a reasonable point, you work through any problems you both have together. 
my girlfriend and i have lot in common, but even more not in common...i do my thing, and she does hers, and i love hearing about what she's doing, and she seems to like hearing about what i'm doing, when we aren't together...i have no interest in doing her thing, but i like hearing her tell me about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> As of now though, our candidate is well over 70. I really hope to be that spry at his age, I don't mean it to knock the guy.
> 
> We haven't seen much from vp Harris, plenty of time to go but she does not seem likely as a 2024 pick, I would expect the VP to be the likely successor if the president opted to not run for a second term.


no, i get it, politics has become a gerontology, with "wise old heads" supposedly guiding affairs...the only problem is age doesn't impart wisdom, just the opportunities to gain it, and at the moment, the only hands guiding affairs seem to be aiming us directly into the maelstrom...
i don't have a real problem with Harris, but i don't see her as electable...i could be wrong, but i would only vote for her to not be voting for the republican cadidate, not because i wanted her to be president


----------



## HGCC (Jun 27, 2022)

Dude I don't want either of them. I have no clue why Harris was the pick other than optics, I dont think she strengthened the ticket and did terrible during the primary. I don't mind biden, no issues really, but it would be a mistake to think he is a strong candidate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Liberal democracies historically have progressively been more inclusive and the labor party in the UK was antiempire too.
Frustrations are growing with the growth of political polarization and minority rule hamstringing meaningful social and political change. Problems are mounting and they cannot be solved with a minority impleading progress or change while actually working for the super rich who reap the real rewards of such division with the election of greed driven con artists by the right.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Left Goes to War with Itself


A fierce conflict is brewing among progressives over how best to effect change.




www.politico.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not trying to be combative, and i'm glad your relationship worked out for you, but that seems like the most emotionless cold blooded way to pick a partner i've ever heard...you fall in love with who ever you fall in love with, and up to a reasonable point, you work through any problems you both have together.
> my girlfriend and i have lot in common, but even more not in common...i do my thing, and she does hers, and i love hearing about what she's doing, and she seems to like hearing about what i'm doing, when we aren't together...i have no interest in doing her thing, but i like hearing her tell me about it.


Its not a cold blooded way to pick a partner, she felt the same way, that's why we fell in love with each other.. we have the same wants in a partner, and it's worked out great..... I just got tired of the same old flea bag tramps with no ambition. We both have drive and desires to retire early and just travel... which we do. Plus, she's a little crazy.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 27, 2022)

Someone explain 600 million to connect france to singapore or 2 billion for angola solar lmfao 50 million to world bank childcare no hungry kids here joe


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh i get it fair trade for french baby for formula


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Someone explain 600 million to connect france to singapore or 2 billion for angola solar lmfao 50 million to world bank childcare no hungry kids here joe


well, first off, that's a G7 thing, and that means all of the costs will be split between the members of the G7 countries, not just America.

600 million was awarded TO a U.S. company to build the thing...the G7 council the U.S. sits on awarded 4 million extra dollars, to help developing countries have reliable phone access...

"U.S. telecommunications company SubCom (Eatontown, NJ), awarded a $600 million contract, to build the Southeast Asia–Middle East–Western Europe 6 submarine telecommunications cable that will connect Singapore to France through Egypt and the Horn of Africa. The submarine cable will stretch over 17,000 km and connect countries across the region with high-speed, reliable connectivity. The U.S. Government, including through the U.S. Department of State, Commerce’s Advocacy Center, EXIM, and the U.S. Trade and Development Agency’s (USTDA) commitment of nearly $4 million in additional capacity building to support five countries using SubCom’s technology, collectively helped secure the award of the construction and deployment of the undersea fiber optic cable for SubCom."

and do you really think two U.S. companies are going to build a telecomm system in the middle east and Africa and not give the government full access to it? that is worth several million a year alone. the Chinese have been building bases all over
Africa recently....

and the 2 Billion to Angola? no...two U.S. companies signed a 2 billion dollar contract with Angola...to build them a solar power grid, which brings in at least as much as it will cost the U.S. in taxes from those two companies...good will investment in neighbors that essentially costs us nothing... the council will again split those costs...and once the thing is in place, it will support up to 1.3 billion in American imports each year...seems like a pretty good return on investment to me....

"With support from the U.S. Department of Commerce and the Export-Import Bank of the United States (EXIM), U.S. firm AfricaGlobal Schaffer (Washington, DC), in collaboration with U.S. project developer Sun Africa (Miami, FL), signed a contract with the Government of Angola to develop a $2 billion solar project in four southern Angola provinces. The project will include solar mini-grids, solar cabins with telecommunications capabilities, and home power kits. In addition to supporting up to $1.3 billion in U.S. exports, the project will help Angola meet their climate commitments, including generating 70% carbon-free power by 2025."

and do not blame Biden for any hungry kids, Biden and the democrats have tried to supply a social safety net and the republicans keep cutting the fucking cords. 
https://www.pfaw.org/report/shredding-the-social-safety-net

you good now? i can explain further if you want?


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Im real good. Our roads suck our bridges suck our buildings are falling down but im glad they’re getting high speed speed internet in singapore

Is this the US or Singapore?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Im real good. Our roads suck our bridges suck our buildings are falling down but im glad they’re getting high speed speed internet in singapore
> View attachment 5155744
> Is this the US or Singapore?


Spring break in Florida?


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

SINGAPORE - Around 270 people applied for a place in Safe Sound Sleeping Places (S3Ps) - safe shelters for the homeless and rough sleepers - last year.Feb 18, 2022


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Spring break in Florida?


Actually it’s Washington


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Actually it’s Washington


I flipped a coin


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Unfortunately that can be found in almost any state now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Im real good. Our roads suck our bridges suck our buildings are falling down but im glad they’re getting high speed speed internet in singapore
> View attachment 5155744
> Is this the US or Singapore?


What have republicans done to solve this problem or at least get out of the way of it being addressed? You would think Trump would have solved the problem, like so many other problems he said he would solve, when he just created more. You don't care about the homeless, you have contempt for them and support the republicans who both create and harm them. Many are from red states who migrate to where the social services or weather are better than in their own shithole states.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 28, 2022)

They call them Meth Raiders in my neck of the woods. It makes me laugh (not really, its a major issue in much of the city). That guy needs to organize his stolen bike parts. 

There are a lot of homeless junkies rolling around on bikes worth over 1k; its very funny when the crazy cyclists in speedos talk bikes to the crazy meth dude. The raiders just move their camps around and steal everything that isn't bolted down. Not sure why people haven't started just tossing lit matches into the camps. 

*I am in no way equating the meth raiders to actual homeless people, you should help the actual homeless. You should set the asshole that keeps stealing all the catalytic converters on fire though.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What have republicans done to solve this problem or at least get out of the way of it being addressed? You would think Trump would have solved the problem, like so many other problems he said he would solve, when he just created more. You don't care about the homeless, you have contempt for them and support the republicans who both create and harm them. Many are from red states who migrate to where the social services or weather are better than in their own shithole states.


You seem to know alot about the US for a Canadian. I have contempt for homeless? I support rebulicans ? Lmao. I don’t support any party or government. They are all scum. Many migrate from red states lmfao. Which channel told you that? How bout all the ones here sleeping in the snow banks? Straight from florida huh? I talk to them . Lived where they’re at their whole life……i forgot how warm it is and how many gov funded shooting galleries are up north.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fixed it. Didn’t mean to imply Canadians are dumb


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> You seem to know alot about the US for a Canadian. I have contempt for homeless? I support rebulicans ? Lmao. I don’t support any party or government. They are all scum. Many migrate from red states lmfao. Which channel told you that? How bout all the ones here sleeping in the snow banks? Straight from florida huh? I talk to them . Lived where they’re at their whole life……i forgot how warm it is and how many gov funded shooting galleries are up north.


The federal government is granting an exemption for opioids in BC, as an experiment in alternate ways of dealing with the issue. America holding onto it's constitutional democracy is my biggest concern and it should be yours too. It's time you started supporting democrats, or don't the rights of half the population matter to you, there is no fence to sit on that doesn't have spikes on top.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Im real good. Our roads suck our bridges suck our buildings are falling down but im glad they’re getting high speed speed internet in singapore
> View attachment 5155744
> Is this the US or Singapore?


ask the last few republican presidents, they're the ones you're upset at, even though you're blaming Biden, who walked into their fuck fest and immediately started trying to clean up the mess, while the republicans block him at every turn, and magats Blame him for trumps evil bullshit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> You seem to know alot about the US for a Canadian. I have contempt for homeless? I support rebulicans ? Lmao. I don’t support any party or government. They are all scum. Many migrate from red states lmfao. Which channel told you that? How bout all the ones here sleeping in the snow banks? Straight from florida huh? I talk to them . Lived where they’re at their whole life……i forgot how warm it is and how many gov funded shooting galleries are up north.


you support republicans without even trying...every time you talk shit about Biden or the democrats who are trying to save the country from fascist authoritarians...every time you post a thoughtless post that isn't true, but you haven't bothered to do a fucking bit of research into it yourself, you just trust the fuckheads posting shitty memes to be accurate...


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Roger, bud , see im not i blame all of them. And the next will be walking into this shit storm and the next and so on


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Trumps a dotard. Feel better


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What have republicans done to solve this problem or at least get out of the way of it being addressed? You would think Trump would have solved the problem, like so many other problems he said he would solve, when he just created more. You don't care about the homeless, you have contempt for them and support the republicans who both create and harm them. Many are from red states who migrate to where the social services or weather are better than in their own shithole states.


From Florida for Political/Medical Asylum to Colorado was myself I needed Medicaid when my employer fired me for having seizures- my secret was out (there's something going on in my head since childhood) but instead of assisting me with a package to retire they kicked me to the curb Charlotte NC company and medical ended. I was fucked ROYALLY because Neurology takes time for diagnoses; some illness mimics others. I had no idea what type of social services they offered, I wasn't shopping for them. I needed health. I got a job in less than 30 days after arrival.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Trumps a dotard. Feel better


republicans want to live in a world that doesn't offend their tender sensibilities, and they don't care who else they have to offend, repress, or coerce to maintain that level of personal security that they need to feel.
democrats try to guarantee the rights of everyone, no matter if it makes some of us slightly uncomfortable. they're trying to provide healthcare for everyone, they're trying to rebuild the infrastructure of the country...republican always cry that democrats spend too much...why? what else is the money for? to keep the fucking country running. just having it sitting in a bank turns it into valueless strips of paper. you need to invest it, and what better investment could there be than the infrastructure of the country we all reside in?
than the people of this country who are trying to make it, but are struggling? what better investment in the country could you make than universal health care, and a fairly apportioned educational system?
republicans want none of that...but you go ahead and keep saying they're all the same


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Trumps a dotard. Feel better


Say he stinks and I'll give you a 'like'. he really does have an odor problem..you should see what Kim Jong Un said about.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Do you see how when there are “ sides “ its just impossible. Now why should any trust your “sides” memes oh i know let me guess, cause that side is a bunch of illiterate imbred mofos ya thats why! Lmao but here everyone is crying they are winning. Like a bunch of kids. Russia rigged it ya ya no doubt . Biden rigged it no fuckin way cant be done or the children the poor children no abort those bastards your all nuts or going nuts. Honestly pick a topic both sides automatically slinging shit my facts no my facts heres facts i used your source, well this is why your misinterpreting it lol.


schuylaar said:


> Say he stinks and I'll give you a 'like'. he really does have an odor problem..you should see what Kim Jong Un said about.


he fuckin stinks lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Do you see how when there are “ sides “ its just impossible. Now why should any trust your “sides” memes oh i know let me guess, cause that side is a bunch of illiterate imbred mofos ya thats why! Lmao but here everyone is crying they are winning. Like a bunch of kids. Russia rigged it ya ya no doubt . Biden rigged it no fuckin way cant be done or the children the poor children no abort those bastards your all nuts or going nuts. Honestly pick a topic both sides automatically slinging shit my facts no my facts heres facts i used your source, well this is why your misinterpreting it lol.
> 
> he fuckin stinks lol


See? We can work together

Here's another 20 year 'war' that was settled with people just being people and not 'sides'.









Canada and Denmark settle ‘Whisky War’ with a bottle exchange


The friendly deal signed Monday will split the uninhabited mound of rock between Nunavut and Greenland roughly in half.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Do you see how when there are “ sides “ its just impossible. Now why should any trust your “sides” memes oh i know let me guess, cause that side is a bunch of illiterate imbred mofos ya thats why! Lmao but here everyone is crying they are winning. Like a bunch of kids. Russia rigged it ya ya no doubt . Biden rigged it no fuckin way cant be done or the children the poor children no abort those bastards your all nuts or going nuts. Honestly pick a topic both sides automatically slinging shit my facts no my facts heres facts i used your source, well this is why your misinterpreting it lol.
> 
> he fuckin stinks lol


there are not two sets of facts...you can either back them up, or you can't. republicans can't...democrats can.
russia admits they influenced our elections in 2016 and 2020...they just out and out admit it.
how can you question the integrity of the 2020 elections when EVERY fucking official involved in it says it was the most secure election we have ever had? the only ones questioning it are those who would benefit from invalidating it...
but no, you're right...the party that supports social and personal rights is just the same as the party that supports fascist authoritarianism


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Your a very literal person rog. I don’t believe it my point was you all, both sides, and i hate the word sides, sound like a bunch of little….. believe it or not there are some free thinkers left that don’t necessarily believe any of it. We still can believe and feel whatever we want to about any or none of it. We also seem much much happier in general


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Notice how not many of you can’t carry on without an insult. Its all good just saying


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Your a very literal person rog. I don’t believe it my point was you all, both sides, and i hate the word sides, sound like a bunch of little….. believe it or not there are some free thinkers left that don’t necessarily believe any of it. We still can believe and feel whatever we want to about any or none of it. We also seem much much happier in general


delusional people usually are happy...they have no idea they're about to walk off of a cliff into a volcano.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Say he stinks and I'll give you a 'like'. he really does have an odor problem..you should see what Kim Jong Un said about.


I would sure like to see that love letter


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

Angry miserable people have strokes .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Angry miserable people have strokes .


i'm 57 and never had one....


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 28, 2022)

I hope you never do but the stress can get us all


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Unfortunately that can be found in almost any state now


We live in a carrot and stick system. Without the stick of hunger and homelessness, folks might not be willing to reach for the carrot of the mythical penthouse at the wages being offered.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I hope you never do but the stress can get us all


i'm a venter...i get pissed, i blow up and rant and rave and occasionally kick shit, then i calm down and try to see what i can actually get done to fix whatever is pissing me off...sometimes the answer is nothing, and that can make me start the whole cycle again...but i've gotten a lot better at focusing on what i can do, and not on the things i can't.


----------



## husita (Jun 28, 2022)

*Is Biden really that bad? *Cant tell, just for fun, compare with "mine" last two presidents:

Czech President Caught Stealing Pen - YouTube

my favorite, president after visiting russian embasy:

Drunk Czech President - YouTube 


Thanks god, they have no real power.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 7, 2022)

Well Biden has some pretty big shoes to fill following this guy.








82 Stupid Things From The Trump Era You Probably Forgot About


The sun may have set on Trump's presidency, but we'll always remember the time he stared into it during an eclipse.




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

US President Joe Biden won’t make it through the rest of his first term as “his mind is too far gone,” White House physician turned Texas congressman Ronny Jackson predicted on Twitter on Thursday.
Jackson elaborated that “Biden’s cognitive decline has been on full display for YEARS,” arguing “He SHOULD NOT be our President!” in another tweet calling for the president to resign.
Jackson served as the personal physician to former presidents Barack Obama, Donald Trump, and George W. Bush. In an interview with Fox News’ Sean Hannity, he revealed that Obama had sent him an email scolding him for casting doubt on Biden’s cognitive abilities.
After acknowledging that Jackson had “always served [Obama] and [his] family well,” and calling him a “fine doctor and service member but also a friend,” the former president tore into the congressman for the “cheap shot” he had supposedly taken at Biden on Twitter.
“It was unprofessional and beneath the office that you once held,” Obama allegedly wrote, calling the tweets “disrespectful to me and the many friends you had in our administration.” The former president “expect[ed] better,” he said in the email, urging Jackson to “reflect” and “expect more of yourself in the future.”
Jackson stood by his opinion of the current president’s mental status, however, telling Representative Jim Banks in another interview that “all I know is that he’s got age-related cognitive decline, right. He is not mentally fit right now.” The doctor cited “the way he shuffles away, stares off into space” as an indication Biden was no longer all there.
Reminding his critics that he had been the White House physician for three presidents, Jackson warned he was “100% sure that Joe Biden is incapable of doing that job,” pointing out how “physically and mentally … demanding” the presidency is. “He will not make it four years in office,” the doctor predicted.
Biden’s alleged cognitive decline is a popular talking point among the president’s detractors, who note his growing confusion even in the face of simple tasks like reading off a teleprompter and exiting a stage after speaking. Prone to gaffes even while serving as vice president under Obama, his ability to remain on-script has suffered noticeably, to the point where his cabinet has repeatedly been forced to walk back inflammatory statements regarding regime change and potential military action in Russia and China.
Even Biden’s own party appears to be concerned with his declining mental state, with 41% of Democrat respondents to a recent poll arguing he should not run for re-election compared to just 35% cheering him on. Citing his failure to enact much of his signature legislation, from the sweeping if vague “Build Back Better” program to party favorites like gun control and abortion rights, some Democratic National Committee members have gone on the record acknowledging the “enthusiasm gap” and arguing against running the 79-year-old for another term.
Jackson was elected to Congress as a Republican representing Texas’ 13th district in 2020 after 25 years in the US Navy, where he rose to become head of the White House Medical Unit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US President Joe Biden won’t make it through the rest of his first term as “his mind is too far gone,” White House physician turned Texas congressman Ronny Jackson predicted on Twitter on Thursday.
> Jackson elaborated that “Biden’s cognitive decline has been on full display for YEARS,” arguing “He SHOULD NOT be our President!” in another tweet calling for the president to resign.
> Jackson served as the personal physician to former presidents Barack Obama, Donald Trump, and George W. Bush. In an interview with Fox News’ Sean Hannity, he revealed that Obama had sent him an email scolding him for casting doubt on Biden’s cognitive abilities.
> After acknowledging that Jackson had “always served [Obama] and [his] family well,” and calling him a “fine doctor and service member but also a friend,” the former president tore into the congressman for the “cheap shot” he had supposedly taken at Biden on Twitter.
> ...


Ummm ok! And you felt this is a reliable source! FFS Luke . 









White House Doc Who Said Trump Could Live to 200 Reportedly Sexually Harassed Staff, Got Wasted on the Job


Ronny Jackson allegedly got drunk while accompanying the president on work trips and demanded a female subordinate join him in his hotel room.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US President Joe Biden won’t make it through the rest of his first term as “his mind is too far gone,” White House physician turned Texas congressman Ronny Jackson predicted on Twitter on Thursday.
> Jackson elaborated that “Biden’s cognitive decline has been on full display for YEARS,” arguing “He SHOULD NOT be our President!” in another tweet calling for the president to resign.
> Jackson served as the personal physician to former presidents Barack Obama, Donald Trump, and George W. Bush. In an interview with Fox News’ Sean Hannity, he revealed that Obama had sent him an email scolding him for casting doubt on Biden’s cognitive abilities.
> After acknowledging that Jackson had “always served [Obama] and [his] family well,” and calling him a “fine doctor and service member but also a friend,” the former president tore into the congressman for the “cheap shot” he had supposedly taken at Biden on Twitter.
> ...


https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/scathing-report-finds-rep-ronny-jackson-engaged-inappropriate-conduct-white-n1259437

https://www.npr.org/2021/03/03/973343296/ronny-jackson-bullied-subordinates-and-broke-alcohol-rules-pentagon-report-finds

https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/02/politics/ronny-jackson-dod-inspector-general-report/index.html

https://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthart/2021/03/03/investigation-reveals-inappropriate-conduct-and-on-duty-substance-use-by-texas-rep-ronny-jackson-as-top-white-house-medic/?sh=37fe990c38c1

https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/the-real-ronny-jackson-scandal-is-that-trump-nominated-him-at-all

https://www.deseret.com/u-s-world/2021/3/3/22310997/white-house-doctor-ronny-jackson-texas-report

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/03/ronny-jackson-harassed-staff-drank-as-wh-doctor-report.html

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/25/us/politics/ronny-jackson-veterans-affairs-nomination.html

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/pentagon-congress/2018/06/04/defense-officials-open-investigation-into-drinking-drug-allegations-against-white-house-doctor/

i can understand how you might think jackson is a reputable source of information, i mean, it's so very difficult to find anything negative about him....


----------



## Godfather of coolidge (Jul 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Your right!! Not everything is Biden fault


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/scathing-report-finds-rep-ronny-jackson-engaged-inappropriate-conduct-white-n1259437
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/03/973343296/ronny-jackson-bullied-subordinates-and-broke-alcohol-rules-pentagon-report-finds
> 
> ...


He’s a fine physician ……. till he drank the red koolaide …… and vodka .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> He’s a fine physician ……. till he drank the red koolaide …… and vodka .


and took the vicadin


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)

Godfather of coolidge said:


> Your right!! Not everything is Biden fault


Welcome to the political section 
Or Welcome back


----------



## Godfather of coolidge (Jul 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to the political section
> Or Welcome back


I’m not political at all but when I see something not right I have to speak up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Godfather of coolidge said:


> I’m not political at all but when I see something not right I have to speak up.


Just be prepared to defend what you say, if it doesn't make sense or is bullshit, same rules apply to everybody here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm ok! And you felt this is a reliable source! FFS Luke .





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can understand how you might think jackson is a reputable source of information, i mean, it's so very difficult to find anything negative about him....


 Seems to be a recurring theme amongst Democrat voters.
"Biden’s meager 33% approval rating is in line with other polls, but the shocking and worrying number for the White House is that fully 64% of Democrats believe he should not run for another term in 2024. That number rises to an absurd 94% among Democrats under 30."

"Amid calls from activists for Biden to show more urgency on issues such as abortion and gun reform, the White House has fired back, calling those who want more action on abortion "out of step." 










Most Democrats Don’t Want Biden in 2024, New Poll Shows


With the country gripped by a pervasive sense of pessimism, the president is hemorrhaging support.




www.nytimes.com













Democrats are facing asymmetrical warfare. It’s time to wake up and fight back | Ben Davis


Biden’s low approvals have caused a crisis in confidence. He needs to act now




www.theguardian.com







https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/07/12/democrats-desire-turn-page-biden-2024-is-highly-unusual/












Biden, under pressure from own party, fires back as 2024 questions persist


President Joe Biden fires back amid increasing dissatisfaction from inside his party and questions about his electability just months before crucial midterm elections.




abcnews.go.com






Should he step down and give Kamala Harris a go? She did a good speech to the Pacific islands meeting a few days ago.
Is she liked in America? She isn't spoken much about on here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seems to be a recurring theme amongst Democrat voters.
> "Biden’s meager 33% approval rating is in line with other polls, but the shocking and worrying number for the White House is that fully 64% of Democrats believe he should not run for another term in 2024. That number rises to an absurd 94% among Democrats under 30."
> 
> "Amid calls from activists for Biden to show more urgency on issues such as abortion and gun reform, the White House has fired back, calling those who want more action on abortion "out of step."
> ...


i actually agree, Biden stepped up and kicked trumps ass, but it was like watching two very old dogs fight over a bitch that doesn't want either of them...he is an infinitely superior president in every way compared to trump, but the man is old, and we need someone that the younger people can get behind. 
as far as Harris? she isn't spoken about much in America...i don't think she has much chance, at least not in 24. i don't see her beating desantis, not sure how she'd do against pence or w/e else the psychos might run...
people don't seem to be very receptive to my idea of a good pairing...i think Michelle Obama with either Buttigieg or Booker could do well, but no one else seems to think so...but no one else seems to be able to offer a better alternative...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually agree, Biden stepped up and kicked trumps ass, but it was like watching two very old dogs fight over a bitch that doesn't want either of them...he is an infinitely superior president in every way compared to trump, but the man is old, and we need someone that the younger people can get behind.
> as far as Harris? she isn't spoken about much in America...i don't think she has much chance, at least not in 24. i don't see her beating desantis, not sure how she'd do against pence or w/e else the psychos might run...
> people don't seem to be very receptive to my idea of a good pairing...i think Michelle Obama with either Buttigieg or Booker could do well, but no one else seems to think so...but no one else seems to be able to offer a better alternative...


She would be a good pick and she could say abortion drove her to it, if it's still an issue in 24, the GOP could drop it like Jesus when Trump showed up, it's a loser issue for them. Trump (if he were loose) would be afraid to run against her, to lose to a black woman would be too much for him and his fans to bear.

I think the democrats should pick some blond haired blue eyed all American boy, a man from Glad and use their bigotry against them by nominating snow fucking white! Then he should call Desantis a dirty Mexican and demand to see his Goddamned birth certificate!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually agree, Biden stepped up and kicked trumps ass, but it was like watching two very old dogs fight over a bitch that doesn't want either of them...he is an infinitely superior president in every way compared to trump, but the man is old, and we need someone that the younger people can get behind.
> as far as Harris? she isn't spoken about much in America...i don't think she has much chance, at least not in 24. i don't see her beating desantis, not sure how she'd do against pence or w/e else the psychos might run...
> people don't seem to be very receptive to my idea of a good pairing...i think Michelle Obama with either Buttigieg or Booker could do well, but no one else seems to think so...but no one else seems to be able to offer a better alternative...


It's my guess that a more centrist person will be chosen to be the '24 Democratic nominee. Booker reeks of Silicon Valley influence. Buttigieg. What's he done to earn a shot at being prez? Michelle Obama says she isn't interested or qualified to be president. 

I'll probably support Elizabeth Warren during the primary if she runs and she'll lose.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seems to be a recurring theme amongst Democrat voters.
> "Biden’s meager 33% approval rating is in line with other polls, but the shocking and worrying number for the White House is that fully 64% of Democrats believe he should not run for another term in 2024. That number rises to an absurd 94% among Democrats under 30."
> 
> "Amid calls from activists for Biden to show more urgency on issues such as abortion and gun reform, the White House has fired back, calling those who want more action on abortion "out of step."
> ...


My reply was only in regards to your idiotic source of Biden’s alleged mental deterioration.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's my guess that a more centrist person will be chosen to be the '24 Democratic nominee. Booker reeks of Silicon Valley influence. Buttigieg. What's he done to earn a shot at being prez? Michelle Obama says she isn't interested or qualified to be president.
> 
> I'll probably support Elizabeth Warren during the primary if she runs and she'll lose.


Whoever the Democratic nominee is, they’ll be hoping trump is the Republican nominee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's my guess that a more centrist person will be chosen to be the '24 Democratic nominee. Booker reeks of Silicon Valley influence. Buttigieg. What's he done to earn a shot at being prez? Michelle Obama says she isn't interested or qualified to be president.
> 
> I'll probably support Elizabeth Warren during the primary if she runs and she'll lose.


i'm not sure who i will be behind by that time...i'm not hopeful of the chances of any of the front runners right now.
out of the likely, i think i would back Newsom if he ran...if he doesn't? maybe Klobuchar, but that is said with very little enthusiasm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Whoever the Democratic nominee is, they’ll be hoping trump is the Republican nominee.


so will i


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> My reply was only in regards to your idiotic source of Biden’s alleged mental deterioration.


As a previous head of the White house medical unit and a physician to Presidents his medical opinion cannot be ignored. Bidens not a young rooster anymore. At 79 you would think he would have some mental deterioration- its only human to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually agree, Biden stepped up and kicked trumps ass, but it was like watching two very old dogs fight over a bitch that doesn't want either of them...he is an infinitely superior president in every way compared to trump, but the man is old, and we need someone that the younger people can get behind.
> as far as Harris? she isn't spoken about much in America...i don't think she has much chance, at least not in 24. i don't see her beating desantis, not sure how she'd do against pence or w/e else the psychos might run...
> people don't seem to be very receptive to my idea of a good pairing...i think Michelle Obama with either Buttigieg or Booker could do well, but no one else seems to think so...but no one else seems to be able to offer a better alternative...


Agree that Biden did his job and its time someone stepped up to the plate. 
I'm not sure people want to see wives of Presidents becoming Presidents just because of their surname. We saw that with Hillary. It's a position that should be earnt.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> As a previous head of the White house medical unit and a physician to Presidents his medical opinion cannot be ignored. Bidens not a young rooster anymore. At 79 you would think he would have some mental deterioration- its only human to.


Yes his opinion can be totally ignored, he’s a douche bag, but you do you lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes his opinion can be totally ignored, he’s a douche bag, but you do you lol.


I listen to medical advice despite their political views or home life. Americans love their politicians perhaps more than the English like Royalty. They get the best medical care. 79 is 79. I know a lot of 70 and 80 year olds (sail and ride with a few 70 year olds) and their memory and brain function is not as good as when they were younger. It's only human.

In our 50s we know we have 20 good years left if we are lucky and any after that is a bonus but we know we will start to deteriorate from 50 on.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I listen to medical advice despite their political views or home life. Americans love their politicians perhaps more than the English like Royalty. They get the best medical care. 79 is 79. I know a lot of 70 and 80 year olds (sail and ride with a few 70 year olds) and their memory and brain function is not as good as when they were younger. It's only human.


So a “lot” of the 70-80 year olds you know have lost memory and brain function? And you based this on what? Seems to me you didn’t look at his bio and are now grasping. It’s sounding like your trolling using the repub playbook.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/stop-smearing-bidens-mental-capacity/2022/05/02/69118f56-ca14-11ec-b7ee-74f09d827ca6_story.html


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So a “lot” of the 70-80 year olds you know have lost memory and brain function? And you based this on what? Seems to me you didn’t look at his bio and are now grasping. It’s sounding like your trolling using the repub playbook.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/stop-smearing-bidens-mental-capacity/2022/05/02/69118f56-ca14-11ec-b7ee-74f09d827ca6_story.html


Life.
And please you know i'm Left. I'm about the only loud and proud Liberal Left, left on here. Liberal seems a bad word to Democrats. Troll? Hannimal says the word every 3rd comment and has lost meaning.

I'm just repeating what the former White house medical staff boss and Dr to multiple Presidents said. Forget the political spin for a moment.

I may be biased as i have a step dad and step mum who are both Dr's (and both extremely flawed people). idk.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2022)

Complaining that I call you a troll is like something blue complaining that people keep saying that the thing is blue.


And lol at your double/triple/Quadruple(?) down of a doctor that lied on his patient's medical forms to pretend like Trump is 6'3 235.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I listen to medical advice despite their political views or home life. Americans love their politicians perhaps more than the English like Royalty. They get the best medical care. 79 is 79. I know a lot of 70 and 80 year olds (sail and ride with a few 70 year olds) and their memory and brain function is not as good as when they were younger. It's only human.
> 
> In our 50s we know we have 20 good years left if we are lucky and any after that is a bonus but we know we will start to deteriorate from 50 on.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Complaining that I call you a troll is like something blue complaining that people keep saying that the thing is blue.
> 
> 
> And lol at your double/triple/Quadruple(?) down of a doctor that lied on his patient's medical forms to pretend like Trump is 6'3 235.


I expect there will be a fifth time. Huge supply of straws !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I expect there will be a fifth time. Huge supply of straws !


Hey if Trump got away with it or if it wasn't for fucking up on covid, he would still be POTUS and you'd be talking about a government official. By now Steward Rhodes would be running homeland security and Mike Flynn would be secretary of defense, with Rudy running the DOJ, Steve Bannon would be secretary of state...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey if Trump got away with it or if it wasn't for fucking up on covid, he would still be POTUS and you'd be talking about a government official. By now Steward Rhodes would be running homeland security and Mike Flynn would be secretary of defense, with Rudy running the DOJ, Steve Bannon would be secretary of state...


Quite the motley crew!!! But according to Luke Rhodes is a fine upstanding doctor .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Quite the motley crew!!! But according to Luke Rhodes is a fine upstanding doctor .


It is scary shit, Trump will be gone, but the stink remains and it is dangerous. I can't imagine a party doing what the GOP did in Canada and having a single fucking seat after the election! In fact, after the lot of them were tossed out of office most would end up on the domestic terrorist watch list FFS.

We need to keep an eye on the happenings down south and unfortunately, it's become one of our greatest national security threats. Christ knows what will happen if these asshole take control down there, they have no problem making war on their fellow citizens and country, so I figure we'll be fucked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey if Trump got away with it or if it wasn't for fucking up on covid, he would still be POTUS and you'd be talking about a government official. By now Steward Rhodes would be running homeland security and Mike Flynn would be secretary of defense, with Rudy running the DOJ, Steve Bannon would be secretary of state...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5164819


The descent into Hell is fast, but getting out might be difficult and you will be smoking and charred when ya crawl out of the hole in the ground. Trump lead ya down pretty quick, any fool could do it and did! Joe is trying to crawl out of the hole, but he's got a Helluva load on his back. The poor old bastard is working his nuts off every day, while Trump just did nothing and slid down hill on hate and stupid. Donald can do no wrong and poor Joe can't do anything right, shit flows off Donald like Teflon and sticks to mere mortals.

Joe is smarter than people think, he staffed out the Obama Whitehouse and I figure he is controlling the timing of Trump's demise for maximum effect and the same applies to Putin. He's not alone in this, but it is being done smart, not in a stupid obvious manner like Trump, but done subtilty, legally and in a way that can survive a GOP takeover by congress.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is scary shit, Trump will be gone, but the stink remains and it is dangerous. I can't imagine a party doing what the GOP did in Canada and having a single fucking seat after the election! In fact, after the lot of them were tossed out of office most would end up on the domestic terrorist watch list FFS.
> 
> We need to keep an eye on the happenings down south and unfortunately, it's become one of our greatest national security threats. Christ knows what will happen if these asshole take control down there, they have no problem making war on their fellow citizens and country, so I figure we'll be fucked.


I doubt they want anything to do with us and our commie ways. Free healthcare and all!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I doubt they want anything to do with us and our commie ways. Free healthcare and all!


Our best bet would be to be ignored, like with Trump, except for his women wanting to fuck Justin, we had little trouble considering...


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Agree that Biden did his job and its time someone stepped up to the plate.
> I'm not sure people want to see wives of Presidents becoming Presidents just because of their surname. We saw that with Hillary. It's a position that should be earnt.


Not to mention there is a big gender gap when it comes to who will vote for a woman. If you know going in you will lose 10-15% of your support, it's hard to figure out a pathway to get elected.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Complaining that I call you a troll is like something blue complaining that people keep saying that the thing is blue.
> 
> 
> And lol at your double/triple/Quadruple(?) down of a doctor that lied on his patient's medical forms to pretend like Trump is 6'3 235.


I'm not complaining, mealy stating that you do it to me and lots of people often. Like the boy who cried wolf it quickly losers meaning. It's the same with you using the laughing emoji like a demented child and perhaps mashing that report spam button. 
Biden Is nearly 80 years old. Old age is a thing. He hasn't been the greatest prez but did his job and got rid of trump that Americans elected into office. If Trump and Biden run against each other i think trump will win this time. The system is in Trumps favor and he is spoken about on here and on social media more than Biden.

Not my Dr. He was your Prez's doctor. White House medical team boss and Dr to multiple Presidents.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I expect there will be a fifth time. Huge supply of straws !


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

What happens to the brain at age 70?
It has been widely found that *the volume of the brain and/or its weight declines with age at a rate of around 5% per decade after age 40* with the actual rate of decline possibly increasing with age particularly over age 70.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2596698/



What percentage of elderly people have memory loss?
About *40%* of people aged 65 or older have age associated memory impairment—in the United States, about 16 million people. Only about 1% of them will progress to dementia each year.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> What happens to the brain at age 70?
> It has been widely found that *the volume of the brain and/or its weight declines with age at a rate of around 5% per decade after age 40* with the actual rate of decline possibly increasing with age particularly over age 70.
> 
> 
> ...


So you went from posting a repug saying he’s no longer mentally capable of doing the job to he may have some memory loss.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So you went from posting a repug saying he’s no longer mentally capable of doing the job to he may have some memory loss.


According to a Dr he does have memory loss and may be incapable of doing his job. As the leader of a country shouldn't that be a concern? Doesn't every 80 year old have memory loss? Most 80 year olds even have dementia.
How common is 80 year old dementia?
KEY FINDINGS. *More than half (63%)* of older adults with dementia were 80 years old and older. The prevalence of dementia among older adults increased with age.

He even forgot to put his foot down when stopping a bicycle and then couldn't recall what a stirrup or clips are called, then started talking to himself.





Do you really believe Biden has no memory loss and would you like to see such old people (who are set in their ways and would have trouble using a modern phone) run America?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> According to a Dr he does have memory loss and may be incapable of doing his job. As the leader of a country shouldn't that be a concern? Doesn't every 80 year old have memory loss? Most 80 year olds even have dementia.
> How common is 80 year old dementia?
> KEY FINDINGS. *More than half (63%)* of older adults with dementia were 80 years old and older. The prevalence of dementia among older adults increased with age.
> 
> He even forgot to put his foot down when stopping a bicycle and then couldn't recall what a stirrup or clips are called.


A doctor doesn't make diagnosis without ever meeting a patient. 

And you obviously know nothing about riding bicycles. He is using toe cage pedals and couldn't get his foot off when he stopped. I fell down this summer because I stopped and couldn't unlock my spd-shoe, and they are far easier to use than old school toe cages... 






Btw. Can you imagine trump riding a bike? Let alone one with toe cage pedals...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> A doctor doesn't make diagnosis without ever meeting a patient.
> 
> And you obviously know nothing about riding bicycles. He is using toe cage pedals and couldn't get his foot off when he stopped. I fell down this summer because I stopped and couldn't unlock my spd-shoe, and they are far easier to use than old school toe cages...
> 
> ...


Sure they do. At least in 1st world countries.

Familiar enough. I was a sponsored BMX rider in the late 80s and still occasionally ride Mountain bike trails with my classic Norco. The new Ebikes are preety cool as well. Great for mountain trail cruising but of cause no good for downhill.

And back onto Trump...People cannot get enough of him and he pops up in nearly every thread. He went from a laughing stock "business" man to a world wide Trade name thanks to Americans.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Familiar enough. I was a sponsored BMX rider in the late 80s and still occasionally ride Mountain bike trails with my classic Norco. The new Ebikes are preety cool as well. Great for mountain trail cruising but of cause no good for downhill.


Well then you know that shit happens to everyone. Why would you use it as an example of his mental decline?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Well then you know that shit happens to everyone. Why would you use it as an example of his mental decline?


Because he forgot to put his foot down and then forgot what held his feet in are called. He then started telling himself that he is ready to go. I said all this already. How old are you?

More to the point do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Because he forgot to put his foot down and then forgot what held his feet in are called. He then started telling himself that he is ready to go. I said all this already. How old are you?
> 
> More to the point do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


IQ is a quotient, your total score is divided by your age, so Joe is twice as smart as someone half his age!


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Because he forgot to put his foot down and then forgot what held his feet in are called. He then started telling himself that he is ready to go. I said all this already. How old are you?
> 
> More to the point do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


I don't think presidents should run countries, but Joe seems to do ok.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> I don't think presidents should run countries, but Joe seems to do ok.


You dont think countries should exist as political entities or you prefer a different method of Government? Who should run countries?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You dont think countries should exist as political entities or you prefer a different method of Government? Who should run countries?


Ideally the people, but what I mean is the president shouldn't have much authority. Parliaments should run countries.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Ideally the people, but what I mean is the president shouldn't have much authority. Parliaments should run countries.


Majority vote and Parliaments are far superior.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> What happens to the brain at age 70?
> It has been widely found that *the volume of the brain and/or its weight declines with age at a rate of around 5% per decade after age 40* with the actual rate of decline possibly increasing with age particularly over age 70.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2022)

Good morning Luke!!! Well good evening I guess. So, still unable to admit your choice of sources was totally asinine lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


He seemed to have little trouble with Trump's painfully obvious cognitive deficits. Joe's brains would have to be running out of his fucking ears to approach Trump. I wonder how Luke would do in a debate with Joe or a one on one conversation? Some people have severe Alzheimer's in their forties and some die clear headed at one hundred.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He seemed to have little trouble with Trump's painfully obvious cognitive deficits. Joe's brains would have to be running out of his fucking ears to approach Trump. I wonder how Luke would do in a debate with Joe or a one on one conversation? Some people have severe Alzheimer's in their forties and some die clear headed at one hundred.


If I was one of Luke’s parents, I’d sleep with one eye open.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

Donald Trump doesn't know how to ride a bicycle.

The fucking guy thinks people are like batteries and run out of energy and die. He absolutely doesn't believe in plebian shit like riding a bicycle.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## 1212ham (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> According to a Dr he does have memory loss and may be incapable of doing his job. As the leader of a country shouldn't that be a concern? Doesn't every 80 year old have memory loss? Most 80 year olds even have dementia.
> How common is 80 year old dementia?
> KEY FINDINGS. *More than half (63%)* of older adults with dementia were 80 years old and older. The prevalence of dementia among older adults increased with age.
> 
> ...


What a silly argument. How could you possibly know he forgot to put his foot down? I had some close calls with clips as a teenager. Does that indicate I had dementia?

*"Everyone who has used clipped pedals can tell you about at least one time that they have taken a tumble. "*









Are Toe Clips Dangerous? Know about toe clips - ApexBikes


Do you think toe clips are dangerous? know about toe clip pedal, why toe clips may be dangerous, toe clips vs clipless pedals vs flat pedals.




www.apexbikes.com













Are Bicycle Toe Clips Dangerous? Summary of Expert Literature


We answer the question are bicycle toe clips dangerous by citing expert literature & providing tips to maximize safety.




www.mountainbikenut.com


----------



## Bear420 (Jul 18, 2022)

NO Biden's not that bad but this guy is..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542215908495659008


----------



## Er3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh yeah..because trumps a fucking genius..I'm from NY so I've been putting up with this asshole for far too long and he and his family all belong under the jail, slumlord kushner as well.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2022)

But but the “doctor” said so …….. FML. I’m starting to understand how we all got where we are .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2022)

Gas too expensive? Sit your ass at home!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> But but the “doctor” said so …….. FML. I’m starting to understand how we all got where we are .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2022)

1212ham said:


> What a silly argument. How could you possibly know he forgot to put his foot down? I had some close calls with clips as a teenager. Does that indicate I had dementia?
> 
> *"Everyone who has used clipped pedals can tell you about at least one time that they have taken a tumble. "*
> 
> ...


I fell off my bike with those things around age 25 and don't like them..they're for bike racing and it was stupid someone let the President ride it in the first place.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Gas too expensive? Sit your ass at home!


Problem solved!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I fell off my bike with those things around age 25 and don't like them..they're for bike racing and it was stupid someone let the President ride it in the first place.


Fuck yes! Why would attach your shoes to your pedals? Although it would have saved a few crossbar nut smashers !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Fuck yes! Why would attach your shoes to your pedals? Although it would have saved a few crossbar nut smashers !


I'm considering an electric bicycle, I think a removable battery pack might be best and 1000 watt motor, cause there are lot's of hills in CB! Perhaps in a few years I can redo to battery pack with better cells and triple the range. Around here you can drive a bike from April to December most years. I figure it would work well with my smart watch and could get HITT training bursts in during bike drives, more control over exercise stress as I age. Wanna go to the store? Get yer exercise, or none at all with an ebike. Might be a good intro to EVs, cause one is in yer future!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Saudis trolling Biden


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

1212ham said:


> What a silly argument. How could you possibly know he forgot to put his foot down? I had some close calls with clips as a teenager. Does that indicate I had dementia?
> 
> *"Everyone who has used clipped pedals can tell you about at least one time that they have taken a tumble. "*
> 
> ...


I haven't. I've also got my shoe lace caught around motorbike foot pegs a few times and didnt fall down.
Look at the video. He doesn't even try to remove his foot. There's no knee jerking even in the shadow

Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 18, 2022)

Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Quick Share
> 
> 
> Expired
> ...


 Does it really take a Dr to tell he has memory loss?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> But but the “doctor” said so …….. FML. I’m starting to understand how we all got where we are .


I dont think we need a Dr to tell us. But I'm glad you choose when to follow medical advice and when not to.
So do you think 80 year olds who have trouble using mobile phones should run countries?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I haven't. I've also got my shoe lace caught around motorbike foot pegs a few times and didnt fall down.
> Look at the video. He doesn't even try to remove his foot. There's no knee jerking even in the shadow
> 
> Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


Clutches pearls 
Good for you 
I didn’t break my foot the first dozen times I fell


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Clutches pearls
> Good for you
> I didn’t break my foot the first dozen times I fell


you fell more than a dozen times? That's a bit sad.
I broke my foot once but that was a motorbike accident.

Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> you fell more than a dozen times? That's a bit sad.
> I broke my foot once but that was a motorbike accident.
> 
> Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


I think this one can handle it 
He has plenty of tough skin 
Sorry to disappoint ya 
Well not really


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He seemed to have little trouble with Trump's painfully obvious cognitive deficits. Joe's brains would have to be running out of his fucking ears to approach Trump. I wonder how Luke would do in a debate with Joe or a one on one conversation? Some people have severe Alzheimer's in their forties and some die clear headed at one hundred.


O for sure, Biden is more there than Trump but just because one is worse than the other doesn't mean you have to elect them as a leader of a country.

America had Obama and then went to these two?

Do you think 80 year olds should run countries.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Clutches pearls
> Good for you
> I didn’t break my foot the first dozen times I fell


It is funny how the troll from downunda sticks to his propaganda like it is reality.

You can clearly see he is trying to pull his foot out and it is stuck in videos on different angles.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well not really


Of cause not. Because they are old, set in their ways and have memory loss. Which is only natural.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


It is pretty sad how hard you are trying to sell this nonsense.

It is not like the POTUS is going to be flying a jet into a spaceship or have to wrestle another leader for pillaging rights or anything.


I would take a 80 year old person who is making smart deliberate decisions over a 50 something chest thumping dick head (like DeSantis) any day of the week.

p.s. notice you lied earlier about how he didn't try to pull his foot out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is funny how the troll from downunda sticks to his propaganda like it is reality.
> 
> You can clearly see he is trying to pull his foot out and it is stuck in videos on different angles.


HAHA, he had a foot out and on the ground and STILL fell off? LMAO.
lmfao- thats so funny. But yep- fit to be prez!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> HAHA, he had a foot out and on the ground and STILL fell off? LMAO.


This you admitting you lied earlier about him not trying to pull it out?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This you admitting you lied earlier about him not trying to pull it out?


Lied? Nope. I didn't see this angle. He forgot he already had a foot down and decided to go the other way. That's so funny. And then he blamed the clips even though he had a foot on the ground and then talked to himself


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I didn't see this angle- its hilarious. Thank you for sharing.
> But you didn't answer the question.
> Do you think 80 year olds should be leaders on countries.


'I would rather have a 80 year old person who is making smart deliberate decisions' is not answering? I voted for the guy, and will happily vote for him agin in 2024. I have no problem with age, if you actually watch his speeches outside of his stutter, he is very on top of the issues actually impacting our society and appointing the best people into the roles that are doing as good a job as possible getting us through the mess left us in the last 4 years.



Lucky Luke said:


> Lied? Nope. I didn't see this angle. He forgot he already had a foot down and decided to go the other way. That's so funny. And then he blamed the clips even though he had a foot on the ground and talked to himself.


You saw an angle you couldn't see and made the decision that he didn't try to pull it out and are now trying to pretend like he didn't know his other foot was out when you can clearly see him trying to pull his other out is what caused him to fall.

You really are just a stupid as shit troll.

Have fun bumping this stupid titled thread.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He had a foot on the ground and still fell over ? lmao.


So? I have seen people fall off of exercise bikes when their feet got stuck in the pedals. 



Lucky Luke said:


> Do you think 80 year olds should run countries? and your answer is yes. sad. 80 year olds are set in their ways, they don't like change and are set in their ways. Have memory loss and struggle with technology and new ideas.


lol I have worked with a lot of elderly people that can think circles around others. Your bullshit age trolling is just stupid. 

Biden is POTUS, making decisions based on the information that is being compiled by thousands of other people using his lifetime of experience and the advice of world class advisors. The need for some cult hero is not necessary. That is what the trolls like yourself pretend is why Biden is not a competent president when he very much has been.



Lucky Luke said:


> O and you think he has been doing a great job? wow. Seriously? Your expectations are low after trump aren't they? Why wouldn't you want someone at least as good as Obama or Clinton?


What a vapid couple sentences you put together here. It is the same kind of stupid shit that you would hear when some right wing propagandists thinks negging someone works. 

I don't require a cult leader as POTUS. The myth of some savior coming to save us all is bullshit. Biden is competent and has appointed highly competent people who have made smart decisions with the shit hand that has been continually dealt time and again. And that IMO is really as good as it gets.




Lucky Luke said:


> P.S. you see what i mean when i say you say the word troll a lot.


When it comes to trolls like yourself, yeah because it is true. It would be a shame that someone read your foreign trolling and thought that they were not the lies that they are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2022)

I don’t know how old Luke is but he’s proof you can be a dumbass at any age.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So? I have seen people fall off of exercise bikes when their feet got stuck in the pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I've never seen that? How old were they? Where they the old people you work with?

I'm a troll because i want better for Americans than you seem to? I want women to have rights and for all to have access to universal healthcare? For all Americans to vote and have their voice heard?
If i make fun of trump im not a troll but if i make fun of your choice in Biden then I'm a troll? Hypocritical.

I think that people think Biden is doing an OK (OK is just a pass isn't it?) job because he followed after Trump (and yet again his name comes up..) and lets face it it isn't hard to be better than the worst Prez in history. But Biden was chosen to beat trump. Conservative, old, white, male, to attract as much voters as possible from both parties. A nice safe Grandpa.
Does America just keep with vanilla to keep the majority of conservatives happy? Is being an OK prez enough? What happened to wanting great leaders? What happened to reform and Social things for the population.

Bidens Conservative Presidency so far started with a riot over his inauguration, At least 30% of Americans believe he isnt the rightful winner. He failed in withdrawing troops in a statesman like manner after Trump surrendered to the Taliban. The country has lost women's rights. The country is for all intent and purposes at war with Russia and due to that decision the world has a famine and huge amounts of refugees. Countries such as Sri Lanka are collapsing. Hundreds of thousands will die. Nuclear war is extremely close. What's Biden done about guns? Some watered down gun bill and right to carry... What happened to his big capital works programs? Why are women treated better in some Islamic countries?
The world generally uses the US dollar as its trading value because its been kept stable by successive governments and now due to America not being able to keep the lid on inflation like it has done inflation is rife around the world- wages are not moving much though. Infact Inflation is probably the single most failure of the Biden government and in all likelihood will cost the democrats the next election. They have little hope if Biden cannot keep the country out of a recession. Especially if Just OK conservative Biden is running.

Biden did what he was elected to run for. You don't need to stick to old conservative grandpa. Kamala Harris makes much more sense. She was elected to be vice prez for this moment wasn't she? To replace grandpa with youth and vigour and some MODERN Liberal policies.
If she wasnt then for gods sake pick someone else.



Not many years ago you had Obama. Compare your presidents to him not some wacko like trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm a troll because i want better for Americans than you seem to? I want women to have rights and for all to have access to universal healthcare? For all Americans to vote and have their voice heard?
> If i make fun of trump im not a troll but if i make fun of your choice in Biden then I'm a troll? Hypocritical.
> 
> I think that people think Biden is doing an OK (OK is just a pass isn't it?) job because he followed after Trump (and yet again his name comes up..) and lets face it it isn't hard to be better than the worst Prez in history. But Biden was chosen to beat trump. Conservative, old, white, male, to attract as much voters as possible from both parties. A nice safe Grandpa.
> ...


You write this shit like it is absolutely true, void of all context, downplay successes, and pretend like a lot of this shit is something that a president has any control over (when they do not). Your post relies on people being naive and/or deep in the right wing propaganda media trolling to believe the shit you write.



Lucky Luke said:


> Really? I've never seen that? How old were they? Where they the old people you work with?


Yeah, try working with people who use their brains for a living and not going off of experience around people who have not had that option.



Lucky Luke said:


> I'm a troll because i want better for Americans than you seem to? I want women to have rights and for all to have access to universal healthcare? For all Americans to vote and have their voice heard?
> If i make fun of trump im not a troll but if i make fun of your choice in Biden then I'm a troll? Hypocritical.


Nothing hypocritical at all about it. You are constantly trolling America, even if you now pretend like you are not because you are being consistently called out on the stupid shit you post.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You write this shit like it is absolutely true, void of all context, downplay successes, and pretend like a lot of this shit is something that a president has any control over (when they do not). Your post relies on people being naive and/or deep in the right wing propaganda media trolling to believe the shit you write.
> 
> Yeah, try working with people who use their brains for a living and not going off of experience around people who have not had that option.
> 
> Nothing hypocritical at all about it. You are constantly trolling America, even if you now pretend like you are not because you are being consistently called out on the stupid shit you post.











More than 40% in US do not believe Biden legitimately won election – poll


Axios-Momentive poll also finds majority of Americans fear repeat of Capitol attack in next few years




www.theguardian.com













How inflation became America’s greatest economic problem


The last time inflation was this high, the Fed engineered a severe recession. Unfortunately, the problem is much more complex now. Can the off-ramp to spiking inflation go better this time?




www.grid.news













The US Constitution does not guarantee women equality. We intend to change that. | CNN


The US Constitution does not guarantee women the same rights and protections as men. To the surprise of many, it contains no explicit protection against discrimination on the basis of sex.




edition.cnn.com













World Hunger Facts & Statistics | Action Against Hunger


There is more than enough food produced in the world to feed everyone on the planet. Yet as many as 828 million people still go hungry.




www.actionagainsthunger.org








https://www.news.com.au/world/north-america/us-politics/us-supreme-court-strikes-down-law-restricting-gun-rights-in-new-york/news-story/eaf798975c219ae0ce89381f69133f5e












View | Russia-Ukraine war: Why we are closer to a nuclear war than any time except the Cuban missile crisis


The world is closer to the threat of nuclear weapons used as a vehicle of war and wholesale destruction again than any other moment in history except the Cuban missile crisis during the cold war.




www.cnbctv18.com





I don't mind being called stupid. I am stupid compared to the developers, research scientist, chemists, doctors, vets, etc I'm usually around. That's OK. I still figured out how to semi retire at 40 and work 3 to 4 hrs a day, 4 days a week so i'm doing OK for my limited mental capacity.
Its the people who think they are smart that are the dumb ones.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I don't mind being called stupid.


Well that's handy, isn't it?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 18, 2022)

By this time in the Trump administration people "that he hardly knew" had already been convicted


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well that's handy, isn't it?


I'm Australian. Calling someone stupid isn't much of an insult, lmao.

I don't mind being the stupidest person in a room. You can learn plenty.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well that's handy, isn't it?


I got called a stupid fkn cunt on Saturday (by a 70 year old no less). Its a good story and i'll share.

It was the last ocean race in the series and it was gale force winds with 4 meter breaking swell. Its a light little 24 footer and a 4 man crew.

Somehow the Port jib sheet got tangled in the Starboard jib sheet. I had to go up the windward side around the mast and down to the leeward rail, lean over and untangle the lines. The rail was in the water and we were flying and bashing. Anyways i have two hands trying to undo this tangle and a gust comes up and puts the rail well under water. My left leg was over the lifeline and in ocean and my whole body was over the rail and momentum was not my friend and i thought i was going to go for a swim for sure. I'm blessed in having very fast reflex's and for my age decent upper body strength and managed to let go the lines and grab a stay with my right hand as i was going overboard. Managed to pull myself back a bord and complete untangling the lines, back around the mast and back to the cockpit where i was called all the names under the sun including You stupid fkn cunt by the old fart on the tiller.

Closest i've come on going over and the beer in the clubhouse that evening tasted very sweet. We ended up 4th in the series after holding down 3rd spot for the majority of it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> By this time in the Trump administration people "that he hardly knew" had already been convicted


and thats one of my points. His presidency gets compared to trump who was a shit prez.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm Australian. Calling someone stupid isn't much of an insult, lmao.
> 
> I don't mind being the stupidest person in a room. You can learn plenty.


We’ll I hope you have learned to check your sources to make your trolling more believable. If you have then I’d call it a success. Your grasping at straws and moving of goal posts say otherwise unfortunately.
PS yes cool story BTW. A club race with 4 meter seas and gale force winds in a 24’ boat. Your club is seemingly pretty stupid as well, just sayin.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We’ll I hope you have learned to check your sources to make your trolling more believable. If you have then I’d call it a success. Your grasping at straws and moving of goal posts say otherwise unfortunately.
> PS yes cool story BTW. A club race with 4 meter seas and gale force winds in a 24’ boat. Your club is seemingly pretty stupid as well, just sayin.


aha..

Its ocean racing. You choose to start or not. It was only the odd gust at 30 heading out but became preety sustained. We had a Reef in the main and the number 2 Jib. Two boats retired. Broken winch on one and a newer boating crew didn't want to brave the conditions. I sail on Bass Strait. I've seen worse conditions rounding Tasman island on a Farr 38. But the little 24 just stopped when it was heading into the faces. Bang! lol. We got soaked. Glad i had on all my foul weather gear.
We have a new to us Farr 40 coming for the longer racers. Looking forward to racing that. Been trying to get on a crew for the 50th edition of the Westcoaster. https://www.orcv.org.au/sailing/races/hobart-races

You haven't answered.
Do you think 80 year olds should run countries?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> aha..
> 
> Its ocean racing. You choose to start or not. We had a Reef in the main and the number 2 Jib. Two boats retired. Broken winch on one and a newer boating crew didn't want to brave the conditions. I sail on Bass Strait. I've seen worse conditions rounding Tasman island on a Farr 38.
> We have a new to us Farr 40 coming. Looking forward to racing that.
> ...


You haven’t answered either. Do you think your “doctor” source is an asinine choice to further your agenda? But sure I’ll go first. I don’t care how old a person is if their doing a good job. With Biden I really have no skin in the game so don’t judge. Again my deal is your using a dick wad trump dick sucking repug as your source for Bidens mental capabilities which said he was unable to govern. 
And yes I know it was ocean racing lol. I’ve owned sailboats since I was 12 lol. Congrats on your GPSAIL team. I watched the first races in Bermuda this year and was there last year as well. Canada is doing great as well!!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> You haven’t answered either. Do you think your “doctor” source is an asinine choice to further your agenda? But sure I’ll go first. I don’t care how old a person is if their doing a good job. With Biden I really have no skin in the game so don’t judge. Again my deal is your using a dick wad trump dick sucking repug as your source for Bidens mental capabilities which said he was unable to govern.
> And yes I know it was ocean racing lol. I’ve owned sailboats since I was 12 lol. Congrats on your GPSAIL team. I watched the first races in Bermuda this year and was there last year as well. Canada is doing great as well!!!


I edited my above comment so please re-read..lol
Sorry you got me talking about sailing..

I answered you ages ago. A Dr is a Dr. Their medical opinion should be valued. They are not infallible of course and they are flawed like anyone else.

Awesome. I'm fairly new to it. Lots of fun. Then you know that if you race you race if you dont you dont. It was the last in a series not just a club race. Lots of club boats didn't bother to enter due to the weather. I did the Launceston to Hobart race early this year. Good fun. We regularly have 20 plus in the straight.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/sailing.1047423/#post-17012559  in case ur interested.

So your happy with a 80 year old leading Canada? Umm..you have such a young go getter to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> and thats one of my points. His presidency gets compared to trump who was a shit prez.


Those doing the comparisons are shit as well 
Do you hate all seniors or just political foes?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> You haven’t answered either. Do you think your “doctor” source is an asinine choice to further your agenda? But sure I’ll go first. I don’t care how old a person is if their doing a good job. With Biden I really have no skin in the game so don’t judge. Again my deal is your using a dick wad trump dick sucking repug as your source for Bidens mental capabilities which said he was unable to govern.
> And yes I know it was ocean racing lol. I’ve owned sailboats since I was 12 lol. Congrats on your GPSAIL team. I watched the first races in Bermuda this year and was there last year as well. Canada is doing great as well!!!View attachment 5165892


I haven't gotten into GP or Americas cup style racing. I much prefer the ocean stuff.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Those doing the comparisons are shit as well
> Do you hate all seniors or just political foes?


I prefer older people and happy to be around those with different political views. As long as they dont mind talking and debating their views. Don't like the insulty ones who take their bat and ball and go home and just repeat mantras. Unless of caurse they are great at insulting- but that's a rare trait.

When you say political foes in your comment to me, in what way is Biden a Political foe to me?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I prefer older people and happy to be around those with different political views. As long as they dont mind talking and debating their views. Don't like the insulty ones who take their bat and ball and go home and just repeat mantras,
> 
> When you say political foes in your comment to me, in what way is Biden a Political foe to me?


I am not sure but as far as responding I find you to be a belligerent ass who has a comment for an awful lot of things that are of no concern to you 
Get a job or a life 
Maybe it’s just me
Good day m8
Well not really if I’m honest


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I am not sure but as far as responding I find you to be a belligerent ass who has a comment for an awful lot of things that are of no concern to you
> Get a job or a life
> Maybe it’s just me
> Good day m8
> Well not really if I’m honest


So you made a comment to me and didn't know what you meant? Great. Don't forget to vote. Nope, not a great insulter either. It is a rare trait (watch some Paul Keating vids). What part of the leader of the 'Free world" and the world biggest military, 2nd largest economy etc doesn't concern me? Doesnt America involve itself in every little pocket on the planet? Ok for you but not me..
Work more? No thanks. I'm happy with my life. I hope you are to. Happy to listen if your not, just PM me. Being happy isn't hard once you know what you want.
Ahh the take the bat and ball go home type. Cool. Thats what Ignore is for.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So you made a comment to me and didn't know what you meant? Great. Don't forget to vote. Nope, not a great insulter either. It is a rare trait.
> Work more? No thanks. I'm happy with my life. I hope you are to. Happy to listen if your not, just PM me. Being happy isn't hard once you know what you want.
> Ahh the take the bat and ball go home type. Cool. Thats what Ignore is for.


I’m more of a shove the bat up one end till it exits the part of you that offends me 
I will do as I please and just like you be as offensive to you as you generally are to nearly everyone 
If you are “happy” I wouldn’t want to be anywhere near you when you are a miserable c#%! 
which frankly you seem to wallow in
It just gets tiring hearing you squeak like a baby about people of my age 
Now back to actual things I do for enjoyment that don’t alienate everyone else


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m more of a shove the bat up one end till it exits the part of you that offends me
> I will do as I please and just like you be as offensive to you as you generally are to nearly everyone
> If you are “happy” I wouldn’t want to be anywhere near you when you are a miserable c#%!
> which frankly you seem to wallow in
> ...


so your 80 and cranky?
Have a joint, nip of something strong and a lie down.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Do you think 80 year olds should be the leader of countries?


Yes, if they are competent, compassionate and care about the people they lead. 

You should view life experience as a more valuable quality in a leader than you do and stop sounding like an ageist little twat.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Swing voters, Palmer said, “will be very sensitive to unexpected inflation, they’ll view it as a sign that the Biden administration isn’t doing a good job managing the economy.” And the inflation currently being experienced is not just high but is also unexpected. In March of last year, the Federal Reserve expected so-called core inflation in 2022 to run at 2 percent. When asked to do the same projections at its meeting early this month, the 2022 inflation projection was 4.1 percent, itself a substantial jump from the 2.7 percent projection at the end of last year — but still short of the 5.2 percent it’s currently running at.

One factor that’s left out of that “core” calculation is gas. This core measure is thought to more accurately reflect the rate of inflation that the Fed has meaningful influence over because food and energy prices are linked closely to the prices of commodities, which can shoot up and down for reasons that have nothing directly to do with monetary policy, like a Russian invasion of Ukraine cutting off one of the world’s major wheat exporters from world markets and leading to an American boycott of Russian oil exports.








How inflation became America’s greatest economic problem


The last time inflation was this high, the Fed engineered a severe recession. Unfortunately, the problem is much more complex now. Can the off-ramp to spiking inflation go better this time?




www.grid.news


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, if they are competent, compassionate and care about the people they lead.
> 
> You should view life experience as a more valuable quality in a leader than you do and stop sounding like an ageist little twat.


Life experience and experience is vital in a Parliament- for sure. Not so much in a President who is basically a leader. Great leaders are usually young.
Its text, im sure ive sounded worse.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Life experience and experience is vital in a Parliament- for sure. Not so much in a President who is basically a leader. Great leaders are usually young.
> Its text, im sure ive sounded worse.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm considering an electric bicycle, I think a removable battery pack might be best and 1000 watt motor, cause there are lot's of hills in CB! Perhaps in a few years I can redo to battery pack with better cells and triple the range. Around here you can drive a bike from April to December most years. I figure it would work well with my smart watch and could get HITT training bursts in during bike drives, more control over exercise stress as I age. Wanna go to the store? Get yer exercise, or none at all with an ebike. Might be a good intro to EVs, cause one is in yer future!


Ya I was as well ….. and pretend I was peddling lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

"Rapid inflation has eaten away at the 79-year-old president’s popularity and he is viewed as increasingly out of touch, a vestige of another era that many voters want to leave behind."
"What should be done? In an ideal world, Biden would recognize that he’ll turn 82 shortly after election day in 2024."
"Biden and Trump crave a rematch, even though each political party would be better off if both men moved on."









Joe Biden is deeply unpopular. But can Democrats find an alternative for 2024? | Ross Barkan


For now, Biden is emboldened. No prominent Democrat will cross him and he will feel especially motivated if Trump is back on the campaign trail




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The descent into Hell is fast, but getting out might be difficult and you will be smoking and charred when ya crawl out of the hole in the ground. Trump lead ya down pretty quick, any fool could do it and did! Joe is trying to crawl out of the hole, but he's got a Helluva load on his back. The poor old bastard is working his nuts off every day, while Trump just did nothing and slid down hill on hate and stupid. Donald can do no wrong and poor Joe can't do anything right, shit flows off Donald like Teflon and sticks to mere mortals.
> 
> Joe is smarter than people think, he staffed out the Obama Whitehouse and I figure he is controlling the timing of Trump's demise for maximum effect and the same applies to Putin. He's not alone in this, but it is being done smart, not in a stupid obvious manner like Trump, but done subtilty, legally and in a way that can survive a GOP takeover by congress.


i certainly hope you're right...but my doubts grow daily


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Does it really take a Dr to tell he has memory loss?


does it really take a Dr to tell you you aren't a Dr?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bidens Conservative Presidency so far started with a riot over his inauguration, At least 30% of Americans believe he isnt the rightful winner.


the riot wasn't over Biden's inauguration, it was over trump's inability to accept that he's a fucking loser...
the 30% of Americans who believe he isn't the rightful winner (which has exactly what to do with his memory?) are the fucking stupidest 30%...they've done studies, trump supporters are usually the worst educated, least cognitively skilled people in any set...
https://psmag.com/news/trumps-appeal-to-the-cognitively-challenged

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/05/donald-trump-supporters-dunning-kruger-effect-213904/

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201812/complete-psychological-analysis-trumps-support

so the stupidest 30% of the country supporting the stupidest president we've ever had is germane to Biden's supposedly failing memory how?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5166274


So does drowning.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it really take a Dr to tell you you aren't a Dr?


Why would i ask a Dr if i was a Dr or not?
How would a Dr know if I'm a Dr or not?
What if i just told a Dr that i was a Dr. Would that make me a Dr?

“There must be no regrets, no tears, no anxieties. Just go forward in all your beliefs, and prove to me that I am not mistaken in mine.”.
-Dr Who.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why would i ask a Dr if i was a Dr or not?
> How would a Dr know if I'm a Dr or not?
> What if i just told a Dr that i was a Dr. Would that make me a Dr?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166509


A very America meme isnt it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> A very America meme isnt it?


AU too


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> AU too


You do realize that we actually don't have a major political party as far right as the Democrats?
We are introducing laws to protect whistle-blower's.
We didn't take guns off everybody.
We value a Free press.
Our women have rights.
We have universal healthcare.
We are not like America. You guys are so, so, so conservative and slave like to the gov.

No, that meme is America and Americans. You guys invented Fake news and alternative facts- which Hannimal seems to be a huge believer of.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

strange but I don’t think they mind President Biden


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 20, 2022)

I think Biden is doing a decent job. Solid B- inflation was already ticking up a bit under Trump from his failed policies and deals. Biden is also play damage control. We basically had a foreign spy in the white house with Trump. Trump set this country back 20-30 years. Getting out of this whole won't be easy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> A very America meme isnt it?


you understood it...some things are universal....like bigotry, bias, racism....
how high do the horses in australia grow? cause you seem to be sitting one that should give you nosebleeds


----------



## HGCC (Jul 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I was as well ….. and pretend I was peddling lol.


I refer to them as electric mopeds. I do want to get one, the city/state does voucher programs to encourage people to buy them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You do realize that we actually don't have a major political party as far right as the Democrats?
> We are introducing laws to protect whistle-blower's.
> We didn't take guns off everybody.
> We value a Free press.
> ...


can i ask you a question? why the fuck do you care what America is like? is your sole problem that we're persecuting your espionage heartthrob? or do you have some deeper issue? does it allow you to feel superior while still living in a country full of racist? 
if AU is so great, why aren't you busy enjoying more of it, instead of trying to make everyone in america feel ashamed that we aren't as enlightened as AU? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_controversies_in_Australia

https://systematicreviewsjournal.biomedcentral.com/track/pdf/10.1186/s13643-022-01919-2.pdf

https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/mar/04/the-killing-times-the-massacres-of-aboriginal-people-australia-must-confront

tell you what, let's make a deal, when you clear all of that shit up, we can talk about how much America sucks, you fucking hypocritical cunt


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can i ask you a question? why the fuck do you care what America is like? is your sole problem that we're persecuting your espionage heartthrob? or do you have some deeper issue? does it allow you to feel superior while still living in a country full of racist?
> if AU is so great, why aren't you busy enjoying more of it, instead of trying to make everyone in america feel ashamed that we aren't as enlightened as AU?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_controversies_in_Australia
> 
> ...


Unfortunately 
He thinks cunt is a term of endearment 
In his land down under 
Where all the women act like men


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unfortunately
> He thinks cunt is a term of endearment
> In his land down under
> Where all the women act like men


I know, we can hear the thunder...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unfortunately
> He thinks cunt is a term of endearment
> In his land down under
> Where all the women act like men


someone needs to give him and AU to MURICAN dictionary...cunt isn't a term of endearment here....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone needs to give him and AU to MURICAN dictionary...cunt isn't a term of endearment here....


We generally use clever bastard...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## RBGene (Jul 20, 2022)

Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
No excuse will be accepted.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Ok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


i'm not a christian...i'm sort of a buddhist-reincarnationist.
when i die, if i haven't done better this time around than last, i'll just be reborn into someone of the same level of enlightenment (very low  ) and have another try...if i have been better this time around than last, i'll come back in a slightly better place, and start again...until i reach a high enough level of enlightenment to not annoy the others who have achieved the god realm


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Back at you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Yep, those who voted for Trump will have a bit of trouble at the pearly gates, the Lord don't like those who have been seduced by an agent of the Devil. They will be doing the breast stroke in the ole lake of fire. There are no luggage racks on hearses and they don't allow the baggage of bigotry or bullshit into heaven, really, would it be heaven then? Finding Jesus and having an imaginary friend won't get you there, attaining a state of grace will, cause you are judged on your thoughts, words and deeds, just like here.

Passing through RIU on the road to heaven is a good idea, we can steer ya right and save yer miserable, sinful soul.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Judgment Day is a millennium-old control doctrine designed to replace curiosity with fear-driven conformity. Shame on you for stoking the fires of fiercely-held falsehood that wrongly elevates itself beyond reason or review.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Imagine all those Christians showing up as a video is playing where they built a golden statue to Trump ? 
No excuse indeed


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 20, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Everybody enjoying life? Making Friends? I love cannabis and Nature. Have a Blessed day. When Judgment Day arrives and your asked why you spent your precious time hating on Life itself...
> No excuse will be accepted.


Fuck Saint Peter. He’s a fucking cunt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Imagine all those Christians showing up as a video is playing where they built a golden statue to Trump ?
> No excuse indeed


in all fairness, they didn't actually build the golden idol, they just gave trump the gold and let him build it himself


----------



## HGCC (Jul 20, 2022)

Man I forgot about that. Reminded me of Mooby's from dogma.

I love Christians and their shit reading comprehension skills. Actually, they can read fine, they just have shitty morals so don't care about the glaring hypocrisy between their stated views and how they behave.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Dude falls off his tricycle, only to immediately afterward sprint to nearest little girl he could find, basic instinct kicking in.
> 
> Then he shows his que card of what and when and where like he's a 5 year old being told where to sit.
> 
> Smooth brained apes voted for this clown


Thanks, Tim Apple.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey his fans worshipped his idol at CPAC, talk about a golden calf! Here seen with a moron who probably paid to look like a fucking fool and get his picture taken with the golden graven image of Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Imagine all those Christians showing up as a video is playing where they built a golden statue to Trump ?
> No excuse indeed


They kinda made a movie about that, long ago...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey his fans worshipped his idol at CPAC, talk about a golden calf! Here seen with a moron who probably paid to look like a fucking fool and get his picture taken with the golden graven image of Cheeto Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 5166770


That’s the one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That’s the one


Yep just like Mosses threw the tablets at the golden calf and brought down the wrath of the Lord on the heathen. Garland needs to throw the big blue book of US federal crimes at Trump and bring down the wrath of Uncle Sam on those who sinned against the constitution and worshipped the golden calf.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep just like Mosses threw the tablets at the golden calf and brought down the wrath of the Lord on the heathen. Garland needs to throw the big blue book of US federal crimes at Trump and bring down the wrath of Uncle Sam on those who sinned against the constitution and worshipped the golden calf.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unfortunately
> He thinks cunt is a term of endearment
> In his land down under
> Where all the women act like men


Cunt can certainly be a term of endearment. https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-word-cunt-a-term-of-endearment-in-Scotland-and-Ireland-I-feel-like-I-am-missing-out-on-something. And number 9 https://www.buzzfeed.com/tahliapritchard/im-so-sorry-mum
Every woman's got one and every hetero male spends lots of time trying to get in one.
You mean they have the same rights as men? Australia's not an Islamic or Evangelistic country. Yep Women have the same rights as men. (They really should have more rights than men- they create life after all)

Classic. You can't say Cunt in Canada


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can i ask you a question? why the fuck do you care what America is like? is your sole problem that we're persecuting your espionage heartthrob? or do you have some deeper issue? does it allow you to feel superior while still living in a country full of racist?
> if AU is so great, why aren't you busy enjoying more of it, instead of trying to make everyone in america feel ashamed that we aren't as enlightened as AU?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_controversies_in_Australia
> 
> ...


First off i don't feel superior just because of the country i was born in- that's just silly. People choose to live in lots of countries that they were not born in. Secondly American politics is fascinating. As has been said before on this very thread its reality TV at its best. Its the greatest show on Earth. Clash of the old white Granddads. Drama and suspense and surprise, riots and arrests. Fkn funny at times. Very sad to. Due to Australia and America having such a close relationship (we do support you in all your wars and America has bases here) its kinda vital to take an interest. Because Australians have to vote politics is a normal everyday subject. I find it strange that some of you get upset over opposing views.
Why would you feel ashamed for? Kinda pointless feeling i would of thought. Much better to be proactive.
Does america suck? In what ways? I would of thought it was a great place. Richest country in the world. So many huge, huge boats and people have massive wealth. I think you just need to fight for a few of your freedoms that have been removed and are being removed. Nearly all of your faults can be rectified by making voting compulsory. But im sure that will cause an argument on here to..
America was known as the land of the Free. A liberal country. Instead of trying to go back to that you are becoming old, conservative and authoritarian. If being told that offends you then that's on you. Don't settle for old and OK and B grade presidents. Your a land of huge population- choose an A plus. It would be a great time for a nice Liberal reformist

Im well aware of how the coloniseres invaded and wiped out the majority of the First peoples. I'm not ashamed or offended by that. It was done. I know it was done and I'm sorry it was done. More of the Truth should be taught in schools. Past is the past no point living in that. The future is now- the future is always now.
Isn't current politics about the future?

I haven't got a thing for Julian Assange, he isn't a very likable man. What's at stake for American and the Worlds Free press, It is well worth everybody on Earth fighting for even for those that dont understand it. You just have to look at your Supreme court to see just how important Free is. Especially the Worlds free press.

If your offended by my views or the way i speak then feel free to use the ignore button like you keep saying you do but don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166786


See more evidence that the feds are dragging their feet for a reason, a good one, but they want Donald running around for awhile, though it is getting harder everyday. Most people who are busted over classified documents would be long gone through the legal system by now and by all accounts it is a most unpleasant experience. He is harming the GOP and his own case daily while motivating democrats, a TV trial in Georgia would be the best thing, before the feds take him down. Trying Trump federally while he is custody in Georgia and a convicted felon makes it so much easier, his spell will be broken. Convicting Trump in a red state with a republican government is also important, he can't blame the democrats, even though a democrat will be prosecuting his ass.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 26, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


>


I'm sure it was just a "stutter" ..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sure it was just a "stutter" ..


wow, you and rob win a point? in the beginning of the pandemic, which no one had dealt with before in our lifetimes, they made some assumptions...some of them were correct, and some weren't...but i didn't hear ANYONE else making any suggestions, all i heard everyone else doing was being uncooperative, self centered, and fucking thoughtless...and you're still at it.
rob, you are a useless drain on society, and i regret it every time i take you off ignore out of boredom. you are a self centered fuck, little better than the fascists you seem to sometimes support. you use specious arguments to try to prove that it's ok for you to be an asshole, and that you don't have to contribute to the society you continually bash, and continually leech off of...
and luke, you're just a hateful little parasite, who lives to make other people feel inferior...both of you go back on ignore now, and i doubt i'll ever take either of you off of it again, after being this disappointed this many times, so i just wanted to say to both of you, karma is real, and your miserable mean spirited trolling and bashing will come back to you, ten times...enjoy that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah 
Because a stutter is a concern compared to the alt right alternative 
I’ll go with our President


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, you and rob win a point? in the beginning of the pandemic, which no one had dealt with before in our lifetimes, they made some assumptions...some of them were correct, and some weren't...but i didn't hear ANYONE else making any suggestions, all i heard everyone else doing was being uncooperative, self centered, and fucking thoughtless...and you're still at it.
> rob, you are a useless drain on society, and i regret it every time i take you off ignore out of boredom. you are a self centered fuck, little better than the fascists you seem to sometimes support. you use specious arguments to try to prove that it's ok for you to be an asshole, and that you don't have to contribute to the society you continually bash, and continually leech off of...
> and luke, you're just a hateful little parasite, who lives to make other people feel inferior...both of you go back on ignore now, and i doubt i'll ever take either of you off of it again, after being this disappointed this many times, so i just wanted to say to both of you, karma is real, and your miserable mean spirited trolling and bashing will come back to you, ten times...enjoy that


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yeah
> Because a stutter is a concern compared to the alt right alternative
> I’ll go with our President


let’s see now:

in one pan, a speech impediment and a confused retreat from the sand (not to mention getting real about the pandemic and rescuing social security)

in the other, frank fascism.

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5169857


ah, Repug hypocrisy on parade


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ah, Repug hypocrisy on parade


 But her emails …


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Buttery males!


thank you @schuylaar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> thank you @schuylaar


just not biting anymore, i've been here over 6 years now, and i've never seen either one of them say anything that enriched anyone, in any way


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just not biting anymore, i've been here over 6 years now, and i've never seen either one of them say anything that enriched anyone, in any way


They are frequent and reasonably pleasant members. Sometimes I’ll read a post that leaves me with a case of the walleyed wut.

But since I enjoy the yatter, I quietly un-wut and look for something frothy to comment.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ah, Repug hypocrisy on parade



I'm a Whig though!


I


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2022)

"Joe Biden’s Build Back Better agenda is dead because a handful of the party’s most conservative members, including Murphy, killed it. Now the party has nothing of legislative substance to run on, and members in swing districts are looking down the barrel of a possible midterm electoral bloodbath. The culprits are starting to head for the exits, scapegoating everyone but themselves for the consequences of their horrible decisions"









The Democratic Party’s Biggest Problem Is Its Conservative Wing


Rep. Stephanie Murphy got everything she wanted, and it’s a disaster, so she’s retiring.




prospect.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Lets hope it actually passes. Shame it's been scaled back so much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

injinji said:


>


i don't trust a single thing manchen is involved in, until it's a done deal and the ink has dried...
and sinema the dino is still out there lurking just under the waves to scuttle the whole fucking thing...when the bill is passed and Biden signs off on it, then i'll believe it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 29, 2022)

When does a recession begin – and is the US in one now?


Question weighs on consumers, politicians and investors around the world as the Federal Reserve raises interest rates




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

By 2030 the majority of us will be back growing cannabis without AC and lights. Rolling blackouts will plague every indoor grower until they give up, from the infrastructures purposefully being destroyed (so they can 6uild 6ack 6etter). Say goodbye to indoor hobby growing, and enjoy your federally legal corporate monsanto laced weed. Your smart meters will be detecting all your electrical usage (they already know what kind of a device just by the power cycles, and the FCC regulated chips frequencies, etc), and you'll be taxed out the ass to do it. Or fined big time if you so much as get caught running an AC without government permission.

I think it's cool though, and don't really care. I'm glad you guys stand up to the impact growing marijuana has on the climate, and the carbons it produces. Truth is, it really is bad, and we should all quit growing, and let the elite handle it for us, while they fly around in jets, and have all the new immigrants spraying roundup for them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> By 2030 the majority of us will be back growing cannabis without AC and lights. Rolling blackouts will plague every indoor grower until they give up, from the infrastructures purposefully being destroyed (so they can 6uild 6ack 6etter). Say goodbye to indoor hobby growing, and enjoy your federally legal corporate monsanto laced weed. Your smart meters will be detecting all your electrical usage (they already know what kind of a device just by the power cycles, and the FCC regulated chips frequencies, etc), and you'll be taxed out the ass to do it. Or fined big time if you so much as get caught running an AC without government permission.
> 
> I think it's cool though, and don't really care. I'm glad you guys stand up to the impact growing marijuana has on the climate, and the carbons it produces. Truth is, it really is bad, and we should all quit growing, and let the elite handle it for us, while they fly around in jets, and have all the new immigrants spraying roundup for them.


So the power infrastructure is purposely being destroyed to rebuild it? Why? By your use of 666 are you saying it’s the work of the the unholy? Sorry but I assumed the grid was in need of rebuilding due the years of neglect, short sightedness, and drive for profits. Are you saying this is all a plot to stop people from growing indoors so the corporate world will hold the monopoly on production? I agree that indoor growing is a drain on resources and not efficient when your able to grow outdoors (carbon neutral). And hey there’s those pesky immigrants again, am I right, fuckers! Pffff.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

Ya the ancient grid that supplies a medium for the demons is no longer needed. They have like 10G wireless now, and chemtrails together that also create a protective blanket to keep the entities safe while they conduct business (feeding off your negative emotions like parasites, so you can't transmute the energy into positive spiritual growth that would otherwise make you a warrior against them).

Eventually though, while the mind controlled elite that are tricked by the demons go into their underground condos (made out of NASA tech we thought was for space, and were tricked into building for them) during the purge (agenda 2030? Guidestones?), some of us will still be able to mutate and outlive the monkey pox that wipes out 7 billion. The remaining mutants with all new cybernetic implants will form a resistance to the mega corps, and hack into their bases like the matrix in shadowrun. Fight them off when they come to the surface in their "space suits" that are resistant to the bio hazard weapons they released to purge us.

It will be like mad max, and we'll be hoarding fuel tankers full of acetates that allow us to grow food and cannabis in the dark, and not be seen by the elites drones. We'll have faraday cage suits to hide from the radar.

They on the other hand have giant artificial suns (look up the one China built!) and will be sun tanning on an artificial beach 20 miles under the ground, and able to grow plenty of food for themselves. They each have 100s of organ transplants lined up too, because they used our DNA from covid swabs to map out the best match for everyone that died.

Dang this movie is sounding good. Can't wait to start writing the script!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

you had me up to acetates


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

wait whut?????


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you had me up to acetates


He lost me at chemtrails


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you had me up to acetates











Artificial Photosynthesis Can Produce Food in Complete Darkness


Artificial photosynthesis is being developed by researchers to help make food production more energy-efficient on Earth, and maybe one day on Mars. For millions of years, photosynthesis has evolved in plants to turn water, carbon dioxide, and the energy from sunlight into plant biomass and the f



scitechdaily.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Artificial Photosynthesis Can Produce Food in Complete Darkness
> 
> 
> Artificial photosynthesis is being developed by researchers to help make food production more energy-efficient on Earth, and maybe one day on Mars. For millions of years, photosynthesis has evolved in plants to turn water, carbon dioxide, and the energy from sunlight into plant biomass and the f
> ...


Interesting.
But as it uses more overall energy than the usual practice, I see only niche applications and no foreseeable socioeconomic effects, let alone adverse ones. 
eval: “contains a core of truth, but the suggestion of threat is not supported”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Artificial Photosynthesis Can Produce Food in Complete Darkness
> 
> 
> Artificial photosynthesis is being developed by researchers to help make food production more energy-efficient on Earth, and maybe one day on Mars. For millions of years, photosynthesis has evolved in plants to turn water, carbon dioxide, and the energy from sunlight into plant biomass and the f
> ...


that's a damn interesting article...opens up a lot of possibilities


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He lost me at chemtrails


obviously he lost me at ancient grid. Suggesting I was ok until acetates (I was a chemist) is impossible when one has a bit of knowledge reinforced by its application at work.

That is why it it tickled me.

all in all, a quality sendup of qrap


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

And for the chemtrails, well.. NM. I'll save that for another political thread on RIU. Why can't I filter political posts out of my "Whats New" feed? I like the Whats new button, and seeing the latest activity... I guess until they add a funtion to filter all political posts, I can't help but come back, haha.

The point I was trying to make, is that these climate change bills that many support are eventually going to directly affect those people that use more than the average household worth of electricity, if you know what i'm saying.. And cannabis isn't exactly a vital resource.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> And for the chemtrails, well.. NM. I'll save that for another political thread on RIU. Why can't I filter political posts out of my "Whats New" feed? I like the Whats new button, and seeing the latest activity... I guess until they add a funtion to filter all political posts, I can't help but come back, haha.
> 
> The point I was trying to make, is that these climate change bills that many support are eventually going to directly affect those people that use more than the average household worth of electricity, if you know what i'm saying.. And cannabis isn't exactly a vital resource.


ok plain question.
I have seen zero support in the peer-reviewed literature for the concept (when I had access).

What objective data support the chemtrail assertion?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

You first..

Would you only believe anything I type if a peer has first reviewed what I said for you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> And for the chemtrails, well.. NM. I'll save that for another political thread on RIU. Why can't I filter political posts out of my "Whats New" feed? I like the Whats new button, and seeing the latest activity... I guess until they add a funtion to filter all political posts, I can't help but come back, haha.
> 
> The point I was trying to make, is that these climate change bills that many support are eventually going to directly affect those people that use more than the average household worth of electricity, if you know what i'm saying.. And cannabis isn't exactly a vital resource.


what are you expecting the climate change bills to do? cause constant rolling blackouts? we're still a long way from that. we're up to about 20% renewable energy production and climbing yearly, with incentives from the government to invest in solar, geothermal and wind tech making the initial purchases a lot less painful. the average solar panel is still about 75% effective after 30 years...things aren't all roses and candy, but they'll have to get a lot worse for what you suggest to become an issue


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

I only have one thing to say:

Lets go Brandon!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


 you're funny, monkey, can you do flips? or does your tail get in the way?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!





Feel good to get that out of your system?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air. Who knows what the impacts of the bills will have on our kids after we are gone.

All I know is, I just want to hook up my own solar panels, battery banks, hydro turbines (made from recycled fisher and paykel smart drive washing machines w/ pelton wheel), vertical axis wind turbines up in the tree tops, sterling hot air engine generator placed in the focal point of a parabolic dish mounted on the roof w/ sun tracking), dig my own geo thermal loops, make bio fuel refineries, and all that jazz. Like, actually be responsible for my footprint. Teach my kids how to be self sufficient in that way too.

Then completely unhook from the grid and tell them to screw off, but.. they won't let me be free that way? Your forced to hook up to power and utilities, or they'll send CPS out to take your kids, and condemn your home. WTF? How can I really stop climate change when i'm forced to flush clean water down the drain for every piss, and be hooked to a grid that's still mostly powered from coal. Then expect to be taxed upon taxed upon taxed for it all. What a scam.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


Which Biden are we even talking about anyway?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You first..
> 
> Would you only believe anything I type if a peer has first reviewed what I said for you?


No. That is by definition hearsay. I would have to read the whole thing. Even then I might have to do more work before I decide. 

(edit) The hinge of the thing is trust. Trust can come from either from observing trustworthy behavior in the person ir group in question.

Trust can also be generated by direct and constant appeal to sentiment. This is how demagogues like the previous guy get yuuge results. But always it involves appeals to authority, a technique taken towards its geometric endpoint by the toxic evangelicals. 
It is this trust that is based on feelings thst amounts to being addicted to an attractive falsehood, with predictable results.

I am trying to do the first and not the second.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air. Who knows what the impacts of the bills will have on our kids after we are gone.
> 
> All I know is, I just want to hook up my own solar panels, battery banks, hydro turbines (made from recycled fisher and paykel smart drive washing machines w/ pelton wheel), vertical axis wind turbines up in the tree tops, sterling hot air engine generator placed in the focal point of a parabolic dish mounted on the roof w/ sun tracking), dig my own geo thermal loops, make bio fuel refineries, and all that jazz. Like, actually be responsible for my footprint. Teach my kids how to be self sufficient in that way too.
> 
> Then completely unhook from the grid and tell them to screw off, but.. they won't let me be free that way? Your forced to hook up to power and utilities, or they'll send CPS out to take your kids, and condemn your home. WTF? How can I really stop climate change when i'm forced to flush clean water down the drain for every piss, and be hooked to a grid that's still mostly powered from coal. Then expect to be taxed upon taxed upon taxed for it all. What a scam.


Where the fuck do you live? They take your kids if you go off grid !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


Good choice. 

It says so much about you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Ya the ancient grid that supplies a medium for the demons is no longer needed. They have like 10G wireless now, and chemtrails together that also create a protective blanket to keep the entities safe while they conduct business (feeding off your negative emotions like parasites, so you can't transmute the energy into positive spiritual growth that would otherwise make you a warrior against them).
> 
> Eventually though, while the mind controlled elite that are tricked by the demons go into their underground condos (made out of NASA tech we thought was for space, and were tricked into building for them) during the purge (agenda 2030? Guidestones?), some of us will still be able to mutate and outlive the monkey pox that wipes out 7 billion. The remaining mutants with all new cybernetic implants will form a resistance to the mega corps, and hack into their bases like the matrix in shadowrun. Fight them off when they come to the surface in their "space suits" that are resistant to the bio hazard weapons they released to purge us.
> 
> ...


I've already had Chicken Pox (and one horribly gone wrong Shingles vaccine..you know they put it in the vaccine) similar to Monkey Pox..it lives in your nerves forever..so Monkey Pox will pass me by.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air. Who knows what the impacts of the bills will have on our kids after we are gone.
> 
> All I know is, I just want to hook up my own solar panels, battery banks, hydro turbines (made from recycled fisher and paykel smart drive washing machines w/ pelton wheel), vertical axis wind turbines up in the tree tops, sterling hot air engine generator placed in the focal point of a parabolic dish mounted on the roof w/ sun tracking), dig my own geo thermal loops, make bio fuel refineries, and all that jazz. Like, actually be responsible for my footprint. Teach my kids how to be self sufficient in that way too.
> 
> Then completely unhook from the grid and tell them to screw off, but.. they won't let me be free that way? Your forced to hook up to power and utilities, or they'll send CPS out to take your kids, and condemn your home. WTF? How can I really stop climate change when i'm forced to flush clean water down the drain for every piss, and be hooked to a grid that's still mostly powered from coal. Then expect to be taxed upon taxed upon taxed for it all. What a scam.


Buy a few acres of rural land off grid. put in a solar well that will pump water into your 5000gl holding tank on a hill that will gravity feed water to your entire property. Park an RV under a metal carport and hook it up to an above ground septic system that gets pumped out 2 twice a year. Put enough solar panels on the carport roof to charge all your batteries and supplement with a propane generator as needed. You can live quite comfortably off grid for a very long time....ask me how i know


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air.


No. It’s in our face by now.

But acknowledging it means that the corporate establishment would lose trillions a year dealing with the truth.

Money is a stronger force than ethical behavior and has what amounts to itsvown thermodynamics. In this instance it is much cheaper to subvert the truth and keep making and concentrating money. 

Thus the relentless all-media public opinion campaign by precisely the forces who tend to power the centralization of power. If you belive that climate change is a hoax, they’ve won.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jul 29, 2022)

You can tell the terminally online doomers from people who have a life just by what stance they take in this thread. Its hilarious and sad.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 29, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Where the fuck do you live? They take your kids if you go off grid !











The Off-Grid Laws of Every State in America


The laws about off-grid electric, water, and sewage in every state in America, including information on how local governments make off-grid living illegal.




www.primalsurvivor.net


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The Off-Grid Laws of Every State in America
> 
> 
> The laws about off-grid electric, water, and sewage in every state in America, including information on how local governments make off-grid living illegal.
> ...


Ok so you were exaggerating then lol. Move up here and there are no issues if you want to live off grid, they won’t take your kids !


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've already had Chicken Pox (and one horribly gone wrong Shingles vaccine..you know they put it in the vaccine) similar to Monkey Pox..it lives in your nerves forever..so Monkey Pox will pass me by.


I am finding nothing online either supporting or contesting that chickenpox (the new spelling apparently) confers any cross-immunity. Do you have a link?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good choice.
> 
> It says so much about you.


now he has nothing to say, which is a bit refreshing.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5171671


Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good choice.
> 
> It says so much about you.


I dont do personal attacks, but if you want to debate tell me why Joe is a good president.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I dont do personal attacks, but if you want to debate tell me why Joe is a good president.


Sorry, I don’t do debates with trumptards.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sorry, I don’t do debates with trumptards.


Scared?


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scared?


penis pic incoming


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air. Who knows what the impacts of the bills will have on our kids after we are gone.
> 
> All I know is, I just want to hook up my own solar panels, battery banks, hydro turbines (made from recycled fisher and paykel smart drive washing machines w/ pelton wheel), vertical axis wind turbines up in the tree tops, sterling hot air engine generator placed in the focal point of a parabolic dish mounted on the roof w/ sun tracking), dig my own geo thermal loops, make bio fuel refineries, and all that jazz. Like, actually be responsible for my footprint. Teach my kids how to be self sufficient in that way too.
> 
> Then completely unhook from the grid and tell them to screw off, but.. they won't let me be free that way? Your forced to hook up to power and utilities, or they'll send CPS out to take your kids, and condemn your home. WTF? How can I really stop climate change when i'm forced to flush clean water down the drain for every piss, and be hooked to a grid that's still mostly powered from coal. Then expect to be taxed upon taxed upon taxed for it all. What a scam.


https://www.buildwithrise.com/stories/what-is-an-off-grid-house

https://theconversation.com/is-it-possible-to-live-off-grid-91410

https://www.freeingenergy.com/taking-your-house-off-grid-in-four-steps/

https://www.attainablehome.com/build-an-energy-efficient-off-grid-home/

https://hslda.org/legal

you aren't very good at arguing...you can definitely take your home entirely off grid, you do not have to be hooked to city water, unless you live in city limits and even then you just have to be hooked up to it, you don't have to use one drop...
you can home school your children if that's what you want to do, and it's pretty easy in most states, but even the ones with quite a few rules still allow it, if the rules are followed.
taxes are what they are...property taxes here for an average three bedroom home is around 1200 dollars, which is low by national averages, the median is closer to 2k a year...
where have you been hearing the completely wrong shit you are repeating here? because they're fucking idiots who are either lying to you on purpose, or they're just stupid, and you're listening to them....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scared?


Ok. I’ll tell you one reason why Biden is a good president. 

He believes a peaceful transfer of power is fundamental to any democracy and if he lost an election, he would accept the will of the people and take the loss like a man.

That’s how much your guy has lowered the bar.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scared?


of you?  yes, i'm just fucking terrified


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> penis pic incoming





CunningCanuk said:


> Ok. I’ll tell you one reason why Biden is a good president.
> 
> He believes a peaceful transfer of power is fundamental to any democracy and if he lost an election, he would accept the will of the people and take the loss like a man.


Nice try, but that has zero to do with why Joe Biden is a good president. If you try to answer again please be honest. No copying and pasting please.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> of you?  yes, i'm just fucking terrified


Then tell me why Joe is a good president.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ok. I’ll tell you one reason why Biden is a good president.
> 
> He believes a peaceful transfer of power is fundamental to any democracy and if he lost an election, he would accept the will of the people and take the loss like a man.


i can tell you a lot of reasons...he's an intelligent man with a lifetime of experience, a lot of connections, a sense of morals, a sense of ethics, and he has some empathy...all traits trump did not share.
every potential republican candidate that has even been hinted at yet has the morals of a rabid rat, desantis is a fucking fascist thug who behaves like a playground bully, pence is a fucking soulless automaton...they have no one who isn't a fucking threat to basic human rights


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nice try, but that has zero to do with why Joe Biden is a good president. If you try to answer again please be honest. No copying and pasting please.


Your guy couldn’t do it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


that's about 20% Biden's fault, 20% covid's fault, 30% trump's fault, and 30% putin's fault....


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


No one said it was good but how is it Biden’s fault? I’m Canadian so educate me on what he has done to cause this please. I know what Trump did to your country, but I fail to see the correlation between the world wide economy in trouble and Biden.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can tell you a lot of reasons...he's an intelligent man with a lifetime of experience, a lot of connections, a sense of morals, a sense of ethics, and he has some empathy...all traits trump did not share.
> every potential republican candidate that has even been hinted at yet has the morals of a rabid rat, desantis is a fucking fascist thug who behaves like a playground bully, pence is a fucking soulless automaton...they have no one who isn't a fucking threat to basic human rights


Of course, I can tell you a lot too, I was trying to make a point. I’m really not interested in a drawn out debate with a trumptard but go ahead, knock yourself out.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course, I can tell you a lot too, I was trying to make a point. I’m really not interested in a drawn out debate with a trumptard but go ahead, knock yourself out.


Silly me, I’m feeling talkative. 2 grams of very good shrooms do that !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


https://www.npr.org/2022/07/15/1111801532/mexico-captures-drug-lord-rafael-caro-quintero

i'll explain this in words you can understand...trump called Mexico a shithole and alienated everyone south of the border, all the way to the tip of South America. he tried to bully them, and threw over long standing trade agreements. so the Mexican government didn't do a whole lot to cooperate with us....so when Biden got into office, and made it a priority to repair the damage trump had done for four years, this is the result, the Mexican government starts cooperating with us to break up the cartels...so, in reality, trump was the cartel's greatest friend, because their government had no incentive to help us when our leader shit on them publicly


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can tell you a lot of reasons...he's an intelligent man with a lifetime of experience, a lot of connections, a sense of morals, a sense of ethics, and he has some empathy...all traits trump did not share.
> every potential republican candidate that has even been hinted at yet has the morals of a rabid rat, desantis is a fucking fascist thug who behaves like a playground bully, pence is a fucking soulless automaton...they have no one who isn't a fucking threat to basic human rights


A childish answer with no substance at all. Next please.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.npr.org/2022/07/15/1111801532/mexico-captures-drug-lord-rafael-caro-quintero
> 
> i'll explain this in words you can understand...trump called Mexico a shithole and alienated everyone south of the border, all the way to the tip of South America. he tried to bully them, and threw over long standing trade agreements. so the Mexican government didn't do a whole lot to cooperate with us....so when Biden got into office, and made it a priority to repair the damage trump had done for four years, this is the result, the Mexican government starts cooperating with us to break up the cartels...so, in reality, trump was the cartel's greatest friend, because their government had no incentive to help us when our leader shit on them publicly


What agreement are you talking about that Biden did away with? Can you show me any evidence that says Joe is doing better than Trump did on the border?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey Bambi, did you buy one of these?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A childish answer with no substance at all. Next please.


so, how has life been? i can't imagine it's been kind to you. has it felt like the whole world was wrong your entire life? that you were the only one who could see the truth? the truth that everyone different than yourself was a threat? the truth that white people were superior to the "other" races? the truth that men should be superior to women in all things? the truth that the minority should lead, because they are the only ones intelligent enough to see your truth?
well, sorry, but it isn't going to get any kinder...republican's profoundly stupid choices are catching up to them...if they just would have sat on their hands a few more months, they would have had two years to do damage control. now they only have 3 months, with more damage incoming daily. they would have won a slim majority in both house, most likely, but now, they're quite likely to lose enough seats to consolidate the democrats majority, and they will be steamrollered for the next two years.
with that kind of freedom to get things done, the republicans will be fucked in 24 as well....i am profoundly sorry that reality has caught up with you, it must suck ass.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, how has life been? i can't imagine it's been kind to you. has it felt like the whole world was wrong your entire life? that you were the only one who could see the truth? the truth that everyone different than yourself was a threat? the truth that white people were superior to the "other" races? the truth that men should be superior to women in all things? the truth that the minority should lead, because they are the only ones intelligent enough to see your truth?
> well, sorry, but it isn't going to get any kinder...republican's profoundly stupid choices are catching up to them...if they just would have sat on their hands a few more months, they would have had two years to do damage control. now they only have 3 months, with more damage incoming daily. they would have won a slim majority in both house, most likely, but now, they're quite likely to lose enough seats to consolidate the democrats majority, and they will be steamrollered for the next two years.
> with that kind of freedom to get things done, the republicans will be fucked in 24 as well....i am profoundly sorry that reality has caught up with you, it must suck ass.


I dont even know how to begin to respond to that, but have a nice day. Smoke on.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey Bambi, did you buy one of these?
> 
> View attachment 5171739


No, but I like to study gas and inflation graphs. And overdose graphs too.... like this one. You know, things that really count not your childish bullshit.





__





Products - Vital Statistics Rapid Release - Provisional Drug Overdose Data


National Center for Health Statistics




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What agreement are you talking about that Biden did away with? Can you show me any evidence that says Joe is doing better than Trump did on the border?


https://www.wilsoncenter.org/article/seeking-process-and-predictability-evaluation-us-mexico-relations-under-president-biden

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/13/trump-biden-amlo-mexico-immigration-00045600

https://www.reuters.com/world/americas/presidents-us-mexico-meet-after-summit-tensions-2022-07-12/

you work with people, you get shit done, and they're willing to work with you again...you bully and insult people, they work against you, and ignore you, and tell you to get fucked when you ask them for help


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No, but I like to study gas and inflation graphs. And overdose graphs too.... like this one. You know, things that really count.


Says the clown who opened the thread with “Let’s go Brandon”. 

lol


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wilsoncenter.org/article/seeking-process-and-predictability-evaluation-us-mexico-relations-under-president-biden
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/13/trump-biden-amlo-mexico-immigration-00045600
> 
> ...


I see the agreement but what has been the outcome? Biden has struggled with more than 2.8 million arrests at the U.S.-Mexico border since he took office at the beginning of 2021, a record-setting level. (From your own source.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


Look to his saboteur predecessor. He set this up. Our President is in the resultant whitewater, and still in the taft and steering. Way to go, …


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Says the clown who opened the thread with “Let’s go Brandon”.
> 
> lol


It served its purpose and was not a personal attack.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A childish answer with no substance at all. Next please.


Next? I’m still waiting for the answers to my query.........I’ll wait.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Look to his saboteur predecessor. He set this up. Our President is in the resultant whitewater, and still in the taft and steering. Way to go, …


So inflation is trumps fault, seriously? Any evidence to back that up?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So inflation is trumps fault, seriously? Any evidence to back that up?


Plenty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It served its purpose and was not a personal attack.


so you are stating that a Q codephrase for “Fuck Joe Biden!” is not personal.

-> President Joseph Robert Biden is not a person.

-> Ask me about my other mortal bigotries!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It served its purpose and was not a personal attack.


Only if it’s purpose was to show yourself as a fool. 

Personal attack. lol.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Plenty.





cannabineer said:


> Plenty.





CunningCanuk said:


> Only if it’s purpose was to show yourself as a fool.
> 
> Personal attack. lol.


You obviously know very little about politics. I hope you are better at growing weed.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> so you are stating that a Q codephrase for “Fuck Joe Biden!” is not personal.
> 
> -> President Joseph Robert Biden is not a person.
> 
> -> Ask me about my other mortal bigotries!


Would only be personal if he was part of this group.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You obviously know very little about politics. I hope you are better at growing weed.


Be kind to your mother today.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Only if it’s purpose was to show yourself as a fool.
> 
> Personal attack. lol.


You dont know anything about politics either. Give it a rest bro you know I'm right.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Be kind to your mother today.


Oh, a child. My bad.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 29, 2022)

I told you guys how to get rid of the troll. Big..................................dark....................................and throbbing


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Would only be personal if he was part of this group.


this.
this right here!

*my group* /// false humans

the necessary and often sufficient engine of the sort of bigotry usually associated with slavers in church.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


Oh, here it is again another chicken little Republican.

Inflation is an outcome, it is due to controllable factors.

those factors are:

Strong demand: Consumer spending the past two years has been very strong. Especially appliances and goods that people wanted while we were all staying home during the lockdowns. 
Too few goods: Supply chains have been choked several times over the past few years. Beginning with Trumps trade war with China, then Covid pandemic (Trump's term) the effects of which still linger, then Putin's war in Ukraine and now, Xi's zero Covid policy is extending the effects of the pandemic.
Service sector pressures: People are going out more and buying fewer goods. Restaurants, travel, that sort of thing. Those sectors were squashed during the pandemic and there is more demand than can be fulfilled right now.

What happens when there is more demand than can be filled? Prices go up.

Is this good? No.

Who is accountable? Inflation took it's first leap upward in 2021 (7%) and is projected to be 9% in 2022. The economy during the first year of any new president's term can be assigned to the previous president. So, yes, quite a bit of the blame for last year's inflation can be laid at Trump's feet. From now on, it's Biden's problem to fix. I expect that he will get a handle on it. 

If Trump won the election, he'd be fucking up all over again.. Trump would be arguing about the numbers and how unfair this or that is. He'd have fumbled just like he did the US response to the pandemic. I also point out to you that the pandemic and the severity of the epidemic in the US WAS ENTIRELY due to Trump being unfit to lead us through it and much of the inflation we experience today is due to his bumbling. 

So, look at what is causing inflation and tell me that Biden "caused" it. I'll laugh if you do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I see the agreement but what has been the outcome? Biden has struggled with more than 2.8 million arrests at the U.S.-Mexico border since he took office at the beginning of 2021, a record-setting level. (From your own source.)


yeah, they're making a record number of arrests...isn't that what you want? do you require mine fields, machine gun nests, flame throwers, electrified fences and walls? and while they're doing that, they're working with Mexico to strengthen the border further, and strengthen Mexico financially...which leads to less people having to leave the country to find work, i.e. less illegals, less people forced to do business with the cartels, more Mexicans making more money, who will buy more of our imports...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It served its purpose and was not a personal attack.


and what was it's purpose? to establish that you're a troll, here to pwn some libs?
to incite a conversation where everyone participating in it thinks you're a horse's ass?
to just be rude to random people who make political posts you don't agree with?
and it sounded pretty personal...you were personally insulting the leader of our country, a man better than any alternative the republicans could offer two years ago, and he'll be a better man than anyone they can offer two years from now...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and what was it's purpose? to establish that you're a troll, here to pwn some libs?
> to incite a conversation where everyone participating in it thinks you're a horse's ass?
> to just be rude to random people who make political posts you don't agree with?
> and it sounded pretty personal...you were personally insulting the leader of our country, a man better than any alternative the republicans could offer two years ago, and he'll be a better man than anyone they can offer two years from now...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, they're making a record number of arrests...isn't that what you want? do you require mine fields, machine gun nests, flame throwers, electrified fences and walls? and while they're doing that, they're working with Mexico to strengthen the border further, and strengthen Mexico financially...which leads to less people having to leave the country to find work, i.e. less illegals, less people forced to do business with the cartels, more Mexicans making more money, who will buy more of our imports...


He wants to see people marginalized if not terrorized and made miserable for coming to the border and applying for political asylum. He wants a president who will lie to him about how he can solve a problem at our borders that takes place hundreds or thousands of miles away from it. Mostly, he wants to be given license to be angry and feel justified at taking that anger out on helpless people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So inflation is trumps fault, seriously? Any evidence to back that up?


you keep asking for evidence...have you had your head stuck so far up your ass for the last 6 years that you've missed every news cast, every article, a completely and totally fucking failed insurrection incited by trump and the republicans who wanted to play dictator.....
2 impeachments, multiple impending criminal charges for trump and many other republicans.....all that just went by without you noticing any of it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He wants to see people marginalized if not terrorized and made miserable for coming to the border and applying for political asylum. He wants a president who will lie to him about how he can solve a problem at our borders that takes place hundreds or thousands of miles away from it. Mostly, he wants to be given license to be angry and feel justified at taking that anger out on helpless people.


license denied...please wait at least 90 days before reapplying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He wants to see people marginalized if not terrorized and made miserable for coming to the border and applying for political asylum. He wants a president who will lie to him about how he can solve a problem at our borders that takes place hundreds or thousands of miles away from it. Mostly, he wants to be given license to be angry and feel justified at taking that anger out on helpless people.


well, here's another thing for him to think about then...Venezuela is very friendly with russia...their neighbors, Guiana, French Guiana, Surinam, Colombia, Ecuador...they could all become "friendly" with russia, unless they become friendly with us first. do you want half of South America to host military bases for russia?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Families have hundreds less to spend each month. How is that good? How is inflation good, or high gas prices? Border is wide open, Joe Biden is the cartels MVP.


You have the same amount to spend, the cost of things went up. Joe Biden did not record record profits. Look where your money goes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Oh, a child. My bad.


 
you go girl


----------



## HGCC (Jul 29, 2022)

God, I keep waiting for one of these dipshits to call people potheads as an insult. 

"Fuckin dopers with your drug cartel buddies."


----------



## althor (Jul 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, here it is again another chicken little Republican.
> 
> Inflation is an outcome, it is due to controllable factors.
> 
> ...


roll my eyes.. haha. 

I have to say, there is no place on the entire internet more entertaining than the Rollitup politics forum. HILARIOUS.


If Biden isnt the worst president in history, he is in the bottom three easily.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 29, 2022)

I wish you fuckers that say Biden is the cause of all your grievances would actually show some balls and offer up actual proof of what he has done. All I see is “Biden bad” but do you actually remember what the orange turd did to your country? He made you and your party become the laughing stock of the world. Biden is at least giving a sense that there is hope.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

althor said:


> roll my eyes.. haha.
> 
> I have to say, there is no place on the entire internet more entertaining than the Rollitup politics forum. HILARIOUS.
> 
> ...


roll my eyes. haha

Trump, Shrub, Bush Sr.

a line up that I'd be ashamed of if I had voted for them. Every one of them trashed our economy. That doesn't matter to your kind does it? 

I'll let you pass on the lack of facts to base your belief upon. There aren't any, so I'll just let it go.

This round of inflation is entirely on Trump. I've already explained. You have nothing.

I will enjoy the rest of the summer watching Republicans get dragged through the Jan 6 investigation. Come back any time and entertain us with another fact free post containing your belief.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I wish you fuckers that say Biden is the cause of all your grievances would actually show some balls and offer up actual proof of what he has done. All I see is “Biden bad” but do you actually remember what the orange turd did to your country? He made you and your party become the laughing stock of the world. Biden is at least giving a sense that there is hope.


They have nothing. They are getting emotional watching their orange turd's persona melt down before their very eyes.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, here's another thing for him to think about then...Venezuela is very friendly with russia...their neighbors, Guiana, French Guiana, Surinam, Colombia, Ecuador...they could all become "friendly" with russia, unless they become friendly with us first. do you want half of South America to host military bases for russia?


That word "think". Not in his skill set.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's the thing.. "Climate change" is all up in the air. Who knows what the impacts of the bills will have on our kids after we are gone.
> 
> All I know is, I just want to hook up my own solar panels, battery banks, hydro turbines (made from recycled fisher and paykel smart drive washing machines w/ pelton wheel), vertical axis wind turbines up in the tree tops, sterling hot air engine generator placed in the focal point of a parabolic dish mounted on the roof w/ sun tracking), dig my own geo thermal loops, make bio fuel refineries, and all that jazz. Like, actually be responsible for my footprint. Teach my kids how to be self sufficient in that way too.
> 
> Then completely unhook from the grid and tell them to screw off, but.. they won't let me be free that way? Your forced to hook up to power and utilities, or they'll send CPS out to take your kids, and condemn your home. WTF? How can I really stop climate change when i'm forced to flush clean water down the drain for every piss, and be hooked to a grid that's still mostly powered from coal. Then expect to be taxed upon taxed upon taxed for it all. What a scam.


Lifepo4 batteries and the current panels and associated hardware and you can. For $20-$30k. Maybe add a small wind turbine (Silent wind have a decent rep) for small but near constant current.
The only thing stopping you is you.

For some inspiration


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Then tell me why Joe is a good president.


He got elected to get rid of Trump. That's all he had to do and he did it. That was his job. That was a good thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and what was it's purpose? to establish that you're a troll, here to pwn some libs?
> to incite a conversation where everyone participating in it thinks you're a horse's ass?
> to just be rude to random people who make political posts you don't agree with?
> and it sounded pretty personal...you were personally insulting the leader of our country, a man better than any alternative the republicans could offer two years ago, and he'll be a better man than anyone they can offer two years from now...


I will surely borrow “incite a conversation”.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

althor said:


> roll my eyes.. haha.
> 
> I have to say, there is no place on the entire internet more entertaining than the Rollitup politics forum. HILARIOUS.
> 
> ...


not even fucking close...https://www.voanews.com/a/america-s-best-and-worst-presidents-ranked/6612531.html

https://www.c-span.org/presidentsurvey2021/?page=overall

https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/presidents-ranked-worst-best/

they don't usually rank sitting presidents, but the press would have at least mentioned if he ranked lower than trump. all three of them rank trump fourth from the bottom...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I will surely borrow “incite a conversation”.


that's what you call it when you're looking to start shit, isn't it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's what you call it when you're looking to start shit, isn't it?


It is usually seen in the sense of inciting social unrest. Seeing it coupled with a lexicographic Bambi brings delightfully subtle insult.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, here it is again another chicken little Republican.
> 
> Inflation is an outcome, it is due to controllable factors.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you’re pissing into the wind with Bambi, but great post just the same.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, here's another thing for him to think about then...Venezuela is very friendly with russia...their neighbors, Guiana, French Guiana, Surinam, Colombia, Ecuador...they could all become "friendly" with russia, unless they become friendly with us first. do you want half of South America to host military bases for russia?


French Guiana is a full département of France, analogous to Hawai’i. I think it it is at reduced risk.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scared?


It’s hard to debate alternate/ fake “facts”
You started making shit up when you lied about Joe and Cartels while completely ignoring the fact the mango Mussolini operates like a mafia boss 
So scared of make believe?
Sure


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A childish answer with no substance at all. Next please.


Megaditto


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Would only be personal if he was part of this group.


He is as our President


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They have nothing. They are getting emotional watching their orange turd's persona melt down before their very eyes.


It’s the same as a lonely person getting swindled by an online romance. They either don’t talk about it or double down and send more money …….. it’s just sad to watch. In this case it’s become very dangerous .


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, here it is again another chicken little Republican.
> 
> Inflation is an outcome, it is due to controllable factors.
> 
> ...


At last, a voice of reason. You are the only guy in here that has any clue about whats going on. Kudos to you. The rest of you are just full of hate for Trump and could not care less what Biden is doing. Nor do you have any clue. You have made some good points, I will counter.

First thing that comes to mind is covid. What do you think Trump did wrong? How was he unfit? Every country in the world got it. Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.

As for inflation, what you say about first year presidents is usually true. But this time Joe made it a point to reverse current energy policy. This was basically declaring war against the oil companies, calling for no new drilling on federal land. From that day on, gas prices have gone up steadily, long before the Russian war began. You cant blame Trump for inflation and pretend Joes executive orders never happened. What executive orders? Orders to stop all new federal drilling in favor of climate change. We are a gas based society, its impossible to transition overnight. The same people who tell us to cut back on ac use in the summer because it may overload the electrical grid, are pushing electric cars on us. Meanwhile there are only 6,000 charging stations nationwide. Only a short time ago we had energy independence, higher exporting of oil than importing. Joe killed the Keystone pipeline and energy independence in America.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is as our President


Well I hope he was not offended. God forbid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Well I hope he was not offended. God forbid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At last, a voice of reason. You are the only guy in here that has any clue about whats going on. Kudos to you. The rest of you are just full of hate for Trump and could not care less what Biden is doing. Nor do you have any clue. You have made some good points, I will counter.
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is covid. What do you think Trump did wrong? How was he unfit? Every country in the world got it. Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.
> 
> As for inflation, what you say about first year presidents is usually true. But this time Joe made it a point to reverse current energy policy. This was basically declaring war against the oil companies, calling for no new drilling on federal land. From that day on, gas prices have gone up steadily, long before the Russian war began. You cant blame Trump for inflation and pretend Joes executive orders never happened. What executive orders? Orders to stop all new federal drilling in favor of climate change. We are a gas based society, its impossible to transition overnight. The same people who tell us to cut back on ac use in the summer because it may overload the electrical grid, are pushing electric cars on us. Meanwhile there are only 6,000 charging stations nationwide. Only a short time ago we had energy independence, higher exporting of oil than importing. Joe killed the Keystone pipeline and energy independence in America.


Start with this
https://doggett.house.gov/media/blog-post/timeline-trumps-coronavirus-responses


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Start with this
> https://doggett.house.gov/media/blog-post/timeline-trumps-coronavirus-responses


From your source:

"We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”

That was the corrupt WHO covering up for China. They said everything was fine. Trump fired the entire WHO, Biden hired them back as if they were trustworthy. 

On another note, why are you bragging about being on the shot program? It doesnt even work why would you trust them?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> From your source:
> 
> "We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”
> 
> ...


Still never had Covid 
So there is that.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s hard to debate alternate/ fake “facts”
> You started making shit up when you lied about Joe and Cartels while completely ignoring the fact the mango Mussolini operates like a mafia boss
> So scared of make believe?
> Sure


If its a lie why do we have a record amount of people being arrested at the border? Why do we have a record amount of overdoses in our country?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Still never had Covid
> So there is that.


You may be immune. Even Phizer and Moderna have ended their stop the spread campaign. They know that was a lie.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They have nothing. They are getting emotional watching their orange turd's persona melt down before their very eyes.


Just look at the results. You may not like trump because he was an asshole. But he gave us stable borders, cheap gas, stable inflation, no new wars, tougher laws against animal abusers, restored funding to black colleges, strong stock market, lowest unemployment rate in 50 years. 

What did Biden give us? Highest inflation in 40 years. Highest overdose death toll on record. More dead on drugs than covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If its a lie why do we have a record amount of people being arrested at the border? Why do we have a record amount of overdoses in our country?


It's just better quality brown folks replacing white trash who are offing themselves with oxy and meth. You need someone to flip your burgers, but not many will becoming north because climate change caused drought is wiping out all the republican farmers who hire most of the illegals out west. Same for ranching and meat packing, they are selling early because of drought, so not so many jobs for the undocumented. Enforcement and penalties should fall on those who hire the undocumented, the employers, not the poor people looking for a better life. If you can't get a job in America, you won't have a very good life, in many red states you might as well be in Afghanistan as be without a job, so they move to blue states and cities to survive.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He got elected to get rid of Trump. That's all he had to do and he did it. That was his job. That was a good thing.


Sure, if you like paying double at the pump its great.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Just look at the results. You may not like trump because he was an asshole. But he gave us stable borders, cheap gas, stable inflation, no new wars, tougher laws against animal abusers, restored funding to black colleges, strong stock market, lowest unemployment rate in 50 years.
> 
> What did Biden give us? Highest inflation in 40 years. Highest overdose death toll on record. More dead on drugs than covid.


Tell me how he controlled gas prices?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's just better quality brown folks replacing white trash who are offing themselves with oxy and meth. You need someone to flip your burgers, but not many will becoming north because climate change caused drought is wiping out all the republican farmers who hire most of the illegals out west. Same for ranching and meat packing, they are selling early because of drought, so not so many jobs for the undocumented. Enforcement and penalties should fall on those who hire the undocumented, the employers, not the poor people looking for a better life. If you can't get a job in America, you won't have a very good life, in many red states you might as well be in Afghanistan as be without a job, so they move to blue states and cities to survive.


So basically you are saying we dont need any borders. It should be a free for all, yes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Just look at the results. You may not like trump because he was an asshole. But he gave us stable borders, cheap gas, stable inflation, no new wars, tougher laws against animal abusers, restored funding to black colleges, strong stock market, lowest unemployment rate in 50 years.
> 
> What did Biden give us? Highest inflation in 40 years. Highest overdose death toll on record. More dead on drugs than covid.


Yep we've seen the results and so will a few juries. Judges hear cases based on evidence and juries convict the same way.









Trump and 11 other Republicans should be investigated for seditious conspiracy — according to the former Michigan GOP director


State Rep. Joe Tate (D-Detroit) joined the former head of the Michigan GOP and a national elections expert on Thursday to talk Jan. 6 committee hearings in the U.S. House, while doubling down on his call to have some of his GOP colleagues investigated. “An assault on our democracy, to steal...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tell me how he controlled gas prices?


Look up Joes executive orders on Jan. 21st 2021. He declared war on US energy by halting all new oil and gas leases on federal land. He is also on record saying he will end fracking. Joe says oil should be completely gone in 50 years.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep we've seen the results and so will a few juries. Judges hear cases based on evidence and juries convict the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hunter is up on charges too, all tied to his father. Trumps case looks fixed too, not one republican there to defend him.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2022)

What do you think would occur if we didn't have borders? I'm not really advocating that, but they don't work great...so what if we didn't have them. What problems would that cause? Kind of like the war on drugs, the border war is a failure and it really can't be won. Maybe we should abandon it and figure out ways to deal with whatever issues. 

If people want to come, they will come. That line isn't stopping much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So basically you are saying we dont need any borders. It should be a free for all, yes?


Nope, but if you want to control migration, then focus on the people who hire them, no jobs, no problem. However America needs immigration and must increase it several fold to maintain population and economic growth and this is true for many western countries, there is emerging competition for immigrants these days. White Europeans no longer want to come to America, things are good at home, the only ones on offer are South Americans, Africans and Muslims, with a smattering of Asians, but things are improving a lot there too. Seems to me it would be wise to snap up those dreamers, who are educated and assimilated already?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Hunter is up on charges too, all tied to his father. Trumps case looks fixed too, not one republican there to defend him.


Hunter ain't a politician and has not been indicted, the only outlet carrying the story is Foxnews, when it makes the news people will pay attention. Right now there's treason and traitors to be dealt with, more crime than they can handle with Trump alone.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's just better quality brown folks replacing white trash who are offing themselves with oxy and meth. You need someone to flip your burgers, but not many will becoming north because climate change caused drought is wiping out all the republican farmers who hire most of the illegals out west. Same for ranching and meat packing, they are selling early because of drought, so not so many jobs for the undocumented. Enforcement and penalties should fall on those who hire the undocumented, the employers, not the poor people looking for a better life. If you can't get a job in America, you won't have a very good life, in many red states you might as well be in Afghanistan as be without a job, so they move to blue states and cities to survive.


That is some pretty racist shit, I have to say. So all white people are trash?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What do you think would occur if we didn't have borders? I'm not really advocating that, but they don't work great...so what if we didn't have them. What problems would that cause? Kind of like the war on drugs, the border war is a failure and it really can't be won. Maybe we should abandon it and figure out ways to deal with whatever issues.
> 
> If people want to come, they will come. That line isn't stopping much.


Democrat cities are already at record high crime levels. In NYC where I live, crime was up 34% from last year. With open borders it would be total anarchy, lawlessness. Is that what you want? Every family for themselves and only the strong survive?

If you dont protect your borders, it is only a line as you said.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hunter ain't a politician and has not been indicted, the only outlet carrying the story is Foxnews, when it makes the news people will pay attention. Right now there's treason and traitors to be dealt with, more crime than they can handle with Trump alone.


Thats because democrats own the media.



Hunter Biden's legal woes will be 'deciding factor' in father's 2024 decision, Puck News reporter says


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2022)

Well, tbh I think most crime is from domestic sources. So no, I don't think that would be an outcome of open borders. Kind of like the argument about criminals not following gun laws...I dont think they are going to follow border laws either. It just isnt a big deterent currently, so I don't see the loss of something that isn't effective as leading to what you describe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Hunter is up on charges too, all tied to his father. Trumps case looks fixed too, not one republican there to defend him.


The rats are running and squealing, these people have no character and know their "cause" is bullshit. They also had over a half dozen documentary film makers with them and the J6 panel and FBI have it all and more. 900 suckers and counting, going down over the capital sacking. 
Think they will make a thousand?
How many republicans will go down?
How many government officials and secret service agents?
How many lawyers?
How many republican politicians?

Ya better win in November...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









'Stop the Steal' organizer gave FBI info on 'more than a dozen' rally figures to secure plea deal: report


On Thursday, WUSA9 reported that new court documents reveal Brandon Straka, an organizer of the January 6 "Stop the Steal" rally and the founder of the pro-Trump "Walk Away" movement urging Democrats to become Republicans, gave far more information to federal investigators about his fellow...




www.rawstory.com





*'Stop the Steal' organizer gave FBI info on 'more than a dozen' rally figures to secure plea deal: report*



On Thursday, WUSA9 reported that new court documents reveal Brandon Straka, an organizer of the January 6 "Stop the Steal" rally and the founder of the pro-Trump "Walk Away" movement urging Democrats to become Republicans, gave far more information to federal investigators about his fellow organizers than previously known — including testimony on "more than a dozen" figures linked to the events that day.

"In charging documents, prosecutors said Straka headed to the U.S. Capitol after receiving texts that the building had already been breached," noted the report. "Once there, videos show him encouraging other members of the mob and discussing his desire to enter the building. Afterward, he posted messages encouraging rioters to 'hold the line' and comparing January 6 to 1776."

All of this would have merited him a harsher sentence than what he originally received — 90 days home confinement — except for the information he provided as part of the deal, given to WUSA9 by Stuart Dornan, the attorney for Straka.

"In the memo, Dornan said Straka provided 'significant information' to federal investigators over three interviews with the FBI following his arrest," reported Jordan Fischer. "In one interview on March 5, 2021, Straka, according to Dornan, provided information about 'individuals who were inside of Nancy Pelosi's office; individuals who were inciters at the Capitol; and organizers of the Stop the Steal movement.' He also listed the names of individuals Straka spoke to the FBI about. Those names include rally organizers Amy and Kylie Kremer, Cindy Chafian and Ali Alexander — who Dornan described as the 'preeminent leader of the Stop the Steal movement.'"

"The majority of people on Dornan's list have not been accused of any crimes related to Jan. 6, but several, including the Kremers, Chafian and Alexander, have been named in the ongoing January 6th Committee investigation into the attack on the Capitol," said the report. "The Kremers – the mother-daughter duo who founded Women for Trump and Women for America First – helped organize the Jan. 6 'Stop the Steal' rally and their names appear on the National Parks Service permit for the day."

Additionally, said the report, "Dornan wrote Straka also provided FBI investigators with information about a fellow Nebraska resident who had not previously been identified," and Straka's evidence is enough to charge this person with crimes — although so far they have not been.

So far, almost 900 people have been charged in connection with the attack on the Capitol, with charges ranging from trespass and unlawful picketing to assault of police officers and seditious conspiracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats because democrats own the media.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden's legal woes will be 'deciding factor' in father's 2024 decision, Puck News reporter says


The media is privately held and so is foxnews, you need to believe in a global conspiracy involving millions of journalists and thousands of media outlets to make it all work. Even the news part of foxnews has to report the truth, more or less and heavily spun.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, but if you want to control migration, then focus on the people who hire them, no jobs, no problem. However America needs immigration and must increase it several fold to maintain population and economic growth and this is true for many western countries, there is emerging competition for immigrants these days. White Europeans no longer want to come to America, things are good at home, the only ones on offer are South Americans, Africans and Muslims, with a smattering of Asians, but things are improving a lot there too. Seems to me it would be wise to snap up those dreamers, who are educated and assimilated already?


Dreamers are one thing, protecting our borders is another. Biden invited these people over, now we are paying the price.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The media is privately held and so is foxnews, you need to believe in a global conspiracy involving millions of journalists and thousands of media outlets to make it all work. Even the news part of foxnews has to report the truth, more ore less and heavily spun.


Privately held yes, mostly by democrats. All major networks aside from fox, all democrat owned. The days of objective reporting are long gone.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The rats are running and squealing, these people have no character and know their "cause" is bullshit. They also had over a half dozen documentary film makers with them and the J6 panel and FBI have it all and more. 900 suckers and counting, going down over the capital sacking.
> Think they will make a thousand?
> How many republicans will go down?
> How many government officials and secret service agents?
> ...


None of this makes Joe Biden a good president,, none. Its also just another witch hunt. Not one good republican even on the panel! Joe cant even run his own family right. Who films themselves smoking crack? The man is truly disturbed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Dreamers are one thing, protecting our borders is another. Biden invited these people over, now we are paying the price.


He did no such thing, America must obey its own laws and it's international obligations to international law, that's the difference between liberal democracies and the likes of Putin, or Trump if he had his way. The power of the state can be turned on you too and soon might be, so be careful about you wish for and respect the constitution, it might soon be your only protection from those who want payback. Wars have unintended consequences, just as Putin found out, if you are going to wage one, you'd better have a fucking good reason and not be mentally jerking off, or it might just come back to bite you on the ass.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He did no such thing, America must obey its own laws and it's international obligations to international law, that's the difference between liberal democracies and the likes of Putin, or Trump if he had his way. The power of the state can be turned on you too and soon might be, so be careful about you wish for and respect the constitution, it might soon be your only protection from those who want payback. Wars have unintended consequences, just as Putin found out, if you are going to wage one, you'd better have a fucking good reason and not be mentally jerking off, or it might just come back to bite you on the ass.


Yes he did, Biden changed the law on immigration, says anyone can seek asylum. Thats why we are seeing record numbers.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrat cities are already at record high crime levels. In NYC where I live, crime was up 34% from last year. With open borders it would be total anarchy, lawlessness. Is that what you want? Every family for themselves and only the strong survive?
> 
> If you dont protect your borders, it is only a line as you said.


 8 of the top ten states in crime are red states. It must be Republican governing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Privately held yes, mostly by democrats. All major networks aside from fox, all democrat owned. The days of objective reporting are long gone.


That is a pathetic rationalization for believing what you want instead of the facts. Watch the fucking hearings and listen to the witnesses, they are all republican. This is not a trial, republicans were offered more seats and refused because Trump ordered them to, this presents the evidence and story to the American public. Trump and many others will have their day in court. Independent Judges hear cases, if there is one to be heard and grand juries bring indictments, as regular juries hear cases and decided guilt or innocence. It will work for Trump and his many minions and it will work for Hunter too, if his case makes it to an indictment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At last, a voice of reason. You are the only guy in here that has any clue about whats going on. Kudos to you. The rest of you are just full of hate for Trump and could not care less what Biden is doing. Nor do you have any clue. You have made some good points, I will counter.
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is covid. What do you think Trump did wrong? How was he unfit? Every country in the world got it. Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.
> 
> As for inflation, what you say about first year presidents is usually true. But this time Joe made it a point to reverse current energy policy. This was basically declaring war against the oil companies, calling for no new drilling on federal land. From that day on, gas prices have gone up steadily, long before the Russian war began. You cant blame Trump for inflation and pretend Joes executive orders never happened. What executive orders? Orders to stop all new federal drilling in favor of climate change. We are a gas based society, its impossible to transition overnight. The same people who tell us to cut back on ac use in the summer because it may overload the electrical grid, are pushing electric cars on us. Meanwhile there are only 6,000 charging stations nationwide. Only a short time ago we had energy independence, higher exporting of oil than importing. Joe killed the Keystone pipeline and energy independence in America.


there are no current mask mandates or vaccine requirements...
joe couldn't stock the shelf with test kits because obstructionist republicans obstructed ....
no new drilling on federal land...90% of onshore oil drilling in America isn't on federal land, and the oil industry still holds drilling permits on million of acres of federal lands. the oil industry holds 9000 permits to drill on federal land already, and isn't using them...so yeah, no new drilling on federal land equals declaring war on the richest entities on the globe...if you're fucking stupid...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Well I hope he was not offended. God forbid.


i highly doubt he was offended...would you be offended if a filthy disease ridden cockroach with a mental defect insulted you? i would be more amused, right before i stepped on it..


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> 8 of the top ten states in crime are red states. It must be Republican governing.


Good point but look at the top 10 cities for crime.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> From your source:
> 
> "We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”
> 
> ...


wow, you really are stupid, aren't you? the WHO is a UN organization....trump didn't fire them, and Biden didn't rehire them...they don't work for either one. trump DID want to get us out of the UN, which was an incredibly stupid, shortsighted, dangerous thing to even contemplate, but i doubt highly that you would realize that, as you appear to have no clue what you're talking about...of course, that doesn't stop you from talking, anyway


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm done with you asshole, not interested in flame wars.


LOSER...QUITTER...that's ok, that's what republicans bring to the table, and why they'll always be losers...
i'm not flaming, i'm just posting links to facts...i can see how that would make things hot for you, who have NO facts to back up your ridiculous assertions


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is a pathetic rationalization for believing what you want instead of the facts. Watch the fucking hearings and listen to the witnesses, they are all republican. This is not a trial, republicans were offered more seats and refused because Trump ordered them to, this presents the evidence and story to the American public. Trump and many others will have their day in court. Independent Judges hear cases, if there is one to be heard and grand juries bring indictments, as regular juries hear cases and decided guilt or innocence. It will work for Trump and his many minions and it will work for Hunter too, if his case makes it to an indictment.


Thats not true, Nancy Pelosi hand picked the entire panel. They only declined to participate after Jim Jordan was denied a position on the panel. Only republican I have seen was that young pretty girl. Nobody else has corroborated her story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes he did, Biden changed the law on immigration, says anyone can seek asylum. Thats why we are seeing record numbers.


It was the law before, America has to allow people to seek asylum, all countries do and you can't lock up toddlers in cages alone FFS. 

As I said, put your focus on those who employ undocumented workers, no jobs, no problem and do what Biden is doing, promote better living conditions in these countries and stop them in Mexico instead of on the border. As the drought out west worsens, the farmers will be cut off from irrigation water first and they are just about out of water now. However there is a big demand for employees, unemployment is at historic lows of around 3% and wages are increasing. So these people will be working fast food, construction and a host of other jobs, because there is no one to fill them. The undocumented tend to be brown and the legal ones are brown too, but much better educated, they are the ones you will be working for. Anyway you look at it, they are taking over and you will be replaced, add to that the liberal white youth that media and the internet has been creating for decades and things are looking bleak for the bad guys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats not true, Nancy Pelosi hand picked the entire panel. They only declined to participate after Jim Jordan was denied a position on the panel. Only republican I have seen was that young pretty girl. Nobody else has corroborated her story.


Jim Jordan was a participant in J6, a potential witness and could be indicted over the coup attempt, not a good choice. He even asked for a pardon along with a few other republican congress people... According to sworn testimony that I saw live on TV. Any of these people can come before the committee and swear an oath, but none are and those who do, plead the 5th.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So basically you are saying we dont need any borders. It should be a free for all, yes?


i personally wouldn't give a fuck...drug cartels already have their routes, they give a fuck about the border, they cross it multiple times a day if they want to...human traffickers have already established their routes, and the border means fuck all to them...the only people being stopped by border security are poor folks looking for work, or people fleeing oppression in their countries, taking the statue of liberty at her word...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look up Joes executive orders on Jan. 21st 2021. He declared war on US energy by halting all new oil and gas leases on federal land. He is also on record saying he will end fracking. Joe says oil should be completely gone in 50 years.


it should be, we're moving past it as a society...it's a poison that we're taking willingly. it's high time to get rid of it


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jim Jordan was a participant in J6, a potential witness and could be indicted over the coup attempt, not a good choice. He even asked for a pardon along with a few other republican congress people... According to sworn testimony that I saw live on TV. Any of these people can come before the committee and swear an oath, but none are and those who do, plead the 5th.


If he was not a good choice, Pelosi would have allowed him to be on the panel. Coup attempt with no military, really?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trumps case looks fixed too, not one republican there to defend him.


no, they're all busy selling him out...ALL THE DAMNING TESTIMONY HAS COME FROM REPUBLICANS...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Hunter is up on charges too, all tied to his father.


he's been under investigation for years, and no results from the republicans...because there's nothing to find...


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was the law before, America has to allow people to seek asylum, all countries do and you can't lock up toddlers in cages alone FFS.
> 
> As I said, put your focus on those who employ undocumented workers, no jobs, no problem and do what Biden is doing, promote better living conditions in these countries and stop them in Mexico instead of on the border. As the drought out west worsens, the farmers will be cut off from irrigation water first and they are just about out of water now. However there is a big demand for employees, unemployment is at historic lows of around 3% and wages are increasing. So these people will be working fast food, construction and a host of other jobs, because there is no one to fill them. The undocumented tend to be brown and the legal ones are brown too, but much better educated, they are the ones you will be working for. Anyway you look at it, they are taking over and you will be replaced, add to that the liberal white youth that media and the internet has been creating for decades and things are looking bleak for the bad guys.


Why focus on employers when we just need some border control? Nobody says we dont need any migrants, but it cant be a free for all. Otherwise what you say will happen, will. They will take over. Is that what you want?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> That is some pretty racist shit, I have to say. So all white people are trash?


no, just most republicans, like you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrat cities are already at record high crime levels. In NYC where I live, crime was up 34% from last year. With open borders it would be total anarchy, lawlessness. Is that what you want? Every family for themselves and only the strong survive?
> 
> If you dont protect your borders, it is only a line as you said.


yeah, because all criminals come from central and south America...if we could just get rid of them, all the crime would stop the same day...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If he was not a good choice, Pelosi would have allowed him to be on the panel. Coup attempt with no military, really?


First it is Pelosi's job to determine the composition of any committee, as it is the job of any house speaker. The idea behind the J6 panel was to get to the facts and Mitch approves, Cheney works for him and the party establishment and he wants rid of Trump, but needs to keep his suckers. The panel has two republicans and more could have joined, but didn't need the grief or right wing death threats. 
Who makes all these thousands of death threats? 
Who supports and associates with such terrorists? 
Who attacked the capitol?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First it is Pelosi's job to determine the composition of any committee, as it is the job of any house speaker. The idea behind the J6 panel was to get to the facts and Mitch approves, Cheney works for him and the party establishment and he wants rid of Trump, but needs to keep his suckers. The panel has two republicans and more could have joined, but didn't need the grief or right wing death threats.
> Who makes all these thousands of death threats?
> Who supports and associates with such terrorists?
> Who attacked the capitol?


Look the whole panel is a fix you just said it all in a nutshell, its Pelosi who hand picks the panel. Cheney isnt even a real republican anymore, Wyoming GOP kicked her out. I watched the entire Jan. 6th video, over 2 hours. There was no attack just a lack of communication and security. People in the front were slowly let into the building. They filed in like it was a concert. After they got in it looked like a photo op to me. No burning, no looting, no graffitti. Things got out of hand in the back of the building because nobody knew what was going on. Sure there were some handfuls of idiots there doing radical shit, no doubt. But there were over 50,000 people there and like 20 security guards. If that was supposed to be a true takeover, weapons would have to be involved. There were none, maybe a few scattered self defense weapons. Just ordinary citizens out there, nobody went there for a takeover. No weapons to speak of, no military.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Why focus on employers when we just need some border control? Nobody says we dont need any migrants, but it cant be a free for all. Otherwise what you say will happen, will. They will take over. Is that what you want?


First what yer doing is not working, so repeating things that don't work is stupid. So focus on employers, these people come for economic opportunity and employers offer it. Put enforcement onto the citizens, who have an obligation to obey the law and not with thousands of government agents working for the deep state. Increase legal immigration, but republicans are against that too, since the people would be even browner and better educated.

As for replacement, the changing demographics and skin tones, it makes no difference at all, we won't be around to witness it. We live in multicultural societies these days and when people come here from abroad, the internet and air travel allow them to maintain their culture and connections to their home country's and family's, they won't assimilate as they once did, even their kids. People used to get off the boat and leave the old country behind, now they can go back home for weddings, follow soccer on the internet and TV from back home in their language. Globalism and multiculturalism are the future, not much you or I can do about it, you'd best make your peace with it and move on.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Privately held yes, mostly by democrats. All major networks aside from fox, all democrat owned. The days of objective reporting are long gone.


CNN is owned by warner brothers...they give donations to both, although they do slightly favor democrats...
https://www.opensecrets.org/political-action-committees-pacs/warnermedia-group/C00339291/candidate-recipients/2018 

msnbc is owned by comcast, who also gave money to both sides, but favors republicans
https://www.opensecrets.org/political-action-committees-pacs/comcast-corp/C00248716/candidate-recipients/2018

ABC is owned by Disney, who are a democratic entity...
https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/walt-disney-co/summary?id=d000000128

CBS is owned by Paramount Global, which again, gives to both, but does seem to favor democrats
https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/viacomcbs-inc/totals?id=D000000190

politico is owned by Axel-springer, a German company that hasn't made any political contribution in America....

so it looks pretty bipartisan to me, a couple of hard right sites in fox, owan, and breitbart, a couple of hard left sites, and some that split the difference....

so try again...make up a new reasons republicans suck and can't win on a level playing ground


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First what yer doing is not working, so repeating things that don't work is stupid. So focus on employers, these people come for economic opportunity and employers offer it. Put enforcement onto the citizens, who have an obligation to obey the law and not with thousands of government agents working for the deep state. Increase legal immigration, but republicans are against that too, since the people would be even browner and better educated.
> 
> As for replacement, the changing demographics and skin tones, it makes no difference at all, we won't be around to witness it. We live in multicultural societies these days and when people come here from abroad, the internet and air travel allow them to maintain their culture and connections to their home country's and family's, they won't assimilate as they once did, even their kids. People used to get off the boat and leave the old country behind, now they can go back home for weddings, follow soccer on the internet and TV from back home in their language. Globalism and multiculturalism are the future, not much you or I can do about it, you'd best make your peace with it and move on.


I dont understand your position. First you say let them all in, then you say to crack down on employers in order to disincentivize. Broadbrushing is never a good idea, not all republicans are racist.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> First thing that comes to mind is covid. What do you think Trump did wrong? How was he unfit? Every country in the world got it. Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.


Trump went wrong when he tried to play it down while he knew it was serious. Then double downed by selling snake oils like Hydroxichlorawhatever and pushing quack doctors into prominence while lying to his cult. Then to top it off, when he finally does push to pass a Covid relief bill, it is full of ways that his cronies were able to defraud the public.

And as for the lie about nt being able to get tests, I have gotten them easily and for free every time I ordered them.



NYCBambu said:


> Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.


It is not Biden's fault that right wing propagandists brainwashed a good 30% of the public into their death cult refusing to take the vaccine. As for the rest I call bullshit on your bro science.




NYCBambu said:


> Look up Joes executive orders on Jan. 21st 2021. He declared war on US energy by halting all new oil and gas leases on federal land. He is also on record saying he will end fracking. Joe says oil should be completely gone in 50 years.


So that they could sit on the new leases like they did the hundreds of others that they are currently?

Trump in April 2020:








Which just happens to coincide with the decrease in oil production, that has not rebounded yet because why would it, when oil companies are reaping record profits and doing less work?







But it doesn't matter to the Trump cult, they will pretend like somehow a pipeline that wasn't even built yet and wouldn't move oil for years is the real reason that gas prices spiked like good little cucks.



NYCBambu said:


> Just look at the results. You may not like trump because he was an asshole. But he gave us stable borders, cheap gas, stable inflation, no new wars, tougher laws against animal abusers, restored funding to black colleges, strong stock market, lowest unemployment rate in 50 years.


Bullshit, Trump sold you lies that made his cult think that he did to distract from his selling us out to our foreign advisories. Trump was ripping babies out of their moms arms, pushed us into a situation that led to the greatest job losses in American history, said that our troops just had a couple 'headaches' when Iran bombed them, and embolden domestic terrorists to attack our capital while triggering year long violent protests.

And then acted like a spoiled brat and refused to allow Biden to have a smooth transition by having his political appointees go without intel briefings, and funding, and constant roadblock after roadblock with these trolls just waiting to do their part to screw the Biden administration.

And Trump increased the debt by what 7 trillion in 4 years? Talk about inflationary pressure. It is a shame that virtually none of that money went into making America stronger.



NYCBambu said:


> What did Biden give us? Highest inflation in 40 years. Highest overdose death toll on record. More dead on drugs than covid.


the largest investment in our infrastructure and now the boost to American micro chip manufacturing, lots of new support for vets in need of help, the best vaccine rollout in the world (that Trump did shit all with), a highly competent cabinet that is not just there to troll the other side like Pompeo, Barr, Whitaker, and every other shit head Trump appointed. He also has the UN (our allies) actually working together and no longer laughing (literally not figuratively) at us, and so much more that has been drowned out by the constant shit that Biden has had to clean up (and has done time and again).

Inflation is a pain in the ass too, no question. But when the alternative was to let the economy burn like the Republicans have done repeatedly, so that the rich dick heads paying them off can dump a shit ton of employees and buy up all those distressed properties when the working class ended up bankrupt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> None of this makes Joe Biden a good president,, none. Its also just another witch hunt. Not one good republican even on the panel! Joe cant even run his own family right. Who films themselves smoking crack? The man is truly disturbed.


they asked for republicans on the panel, and the republicans sent jim jordan and jim banks...seriously? two monkeys that would have done nothing but try to turn the hearings into a 3 ring circus to hide trump's guilt, and their own guillt? they were involved in the acts being investigated for fucks sake, McCarthy really thought they would be accepted? and then to pull his other picks like Cartman taking his ball and going home, because he couldn't get his two hand picked trouble makes on the committee? that isn't the democrats fault, that is republicans shooting themselves in the foot, FIVE TIMES....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes he did, Biden changed the law on immigration, says anyone can seek asylum. Thats why we are seeing record numbers.


the Biden administration is leaving trumps border policy in place for now\
https://www.reuters.com/world/us/biden-kept-trump-era-border-policy-place-that-was-mistake-allies-say-2021-07-07/
seeking asylum isn't citizenship, or even an open ticket into the country...underthe same policy they kept from the trump administration, most asylum seekers have to stay in Mexico till their case is decided


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the Biden administration is leaving trumps border policy in place for now\
> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/biden-kept-trump-era-border-policy-place-that-was-mistake-allies-say-2021-07-07/
> seeking asylum isn't citizenship, or even an open ticket into the country...underthe same policy they kept from the trump administration, most asylum seekers have to stay in Mexico till their case is decided


Minus the whole ripping babies out of parents arms thing, while also trying to clean up another one of Trump's horrifying messes.

https://apnews.com/article/immigration-joe-biden-lifestyle-donald-trump-mexico-64454b28db811e51a245cc6b832d4dc1


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A Biden administration effort to reunite children and parents who were separated under President Donald Trump’s zero-tolerance border policy has made increasing progress as it nears the end of its first year.
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security announced Thursday that 100 children, mostly from Central America, are back with their families and about 350 more reunifications are in process after it took steps to enhance the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look the whole panel is a fix you just said it all in a nutshell, its Pelosi who hand picks the panel. Cheney isnt even a real republican anymore, Wyoming GOP kicked her out. I watched the entire Jan. 6th video, over 2 hours. There was no attack just a lack of communication and security. People in the front were slowly let into the building. They filed in like it was a concert. After they got in it looked like a photo op to me. No burning, no looting, no graffitti. Things got out of hand in the back of the building because nobody knew what was going on. Sure there were some handfuls of idiots there doing radical shit, no doubt. But there were over 50,000 people there and like 20 security guards. If that was supposed to be a true takeover, weapons would have to be involved. There were none, maybe a few scattered self defense weapons. Just ordinary citizens out there, nobody went there for a takeover. No weapons to speak of, no military.


Let's see what the courts say, some have already plead guilty to seditious conspiracy and many more will be. Many of those at the capitol were dupes and are being treated that way, with mercy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I dont understand your position. First you say let them all in, then you say to crack down on employers in order to disincentivize. Broadbrushing is never a good idea, not all republicans are racist.


I can understand why you are easily confused.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Broadbrushing is never a good idea, not all republicans are racist.


There are a limited number of options here, they are either racists, or they are idiots, maybe both.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Trump went wrong when he tried to play it down while he knew it was serious. Then double downed by selling snake oils like Hydroxichlorawhatever and pushing quack doctors into prominence while lying to his cult. Then to top it off, when he finally does push to pass a Covid relief bill, it is full of ways that his cronies were able to defraud the public.
> 
> At the time, there were doctors pushing for the use of oxychloroquin. It wasnt like some kind of marketing ploy like Trump Steaks. Desperate times called for desperate measures. Nobody could have seen it coming or done much better.
> 
> ...



Say whatever you want about energy policy, the actual prices speak for themselves. And Biden actually wants to take credit for lowering prices to 450 a gallon!


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a limited number of options here, they are either racists, or they are idiots, maybe both.


See thats narrow minded thinking that will get you nowhere.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Minus the whole ripping babies out of parents arms thing, while also trying to clean up another one of Trump's horrifying messes.
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/immigration-joe-biden-lifestyle-donald-trump-mexico-64454b28db811e51a245cc6b832d4dc1View attachment 5172081


Funny how nobody cares about kids in cages now. (Same cages that Joe built under obama.)


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Say whatever you want about energy policy, the actual prices speak for themselves. And Biden actually wants to take credit for lowering prices to 450 a gallon!


You really are so blind that you can't see when the oil production was cut? So you double down with the stupid shit and pretend like prices going up 'speak for themselves' like a good little cuck.

I will say this, there is a argument that if Biden would have continued with the shit planning for the vaccine rollout, and tens of millions of Americans did not feel safe going back to work or going back to their normal lives, gas prices would have likely stayed low since people would not have been using gas nearly as much.

But I for one am happy that Biden did not let our economy rot like Trump and the Republicans did.




NYCBambu said:


> Funny how nobody cares about kids in cages now. (Same cages that Joe built under obama.)


Sure they do, but the right wing propaganda media are too busy scaring you all with 'the Mexicans are coming' nonsense for you to pay attention to it.

Nice old lie though. There is a huge difference in detaining families together and ripping kids away from their parents with no actual way to keep track.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At last, a voice of reason. You are the only guy in here that has any clue about whats going on. Kudos to you. The rest of you are just full of hate for Trump and could not care less what Biden is doing. Nor do you have any clue. You have made some good points, I will counter.
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is covid. What do you think Trump did wrong? How was he unfit? Every country in the world got it. Then when Joe took over, Alpha was gone. That was the strain killing people. Now here we are 2 years later, still full of mandates and vaccine requirements that have nothing to do with Alpha. Do you know what the death toll is for Omicron? Joe ran on a platform of beating covid, but could not even stock the shelves with test kits.
> 
> As for inflation, what you say about first year presidents is usually true. But this time Joe made it a point to reverse current energy policy. This was basically declaring war against the oil companies, calling for no new drilling on federal land. From that day on, gas prices have gone up steadily, long before the Russian war began. You cant blame Trump for inflation and pretend Joes executive orders never happened. What executive orders? Orders to stop all new federal drilling in favor of climate change. We are a gas based society, its impossible to transition overnight. The same people who tell us to cut back on ac use in the summer because it may overload the electrical grid, are pushing electric cars on us. Meanwhile there are only 6,000 charging stations nationwide. Only a short time ago we had energy independence, higher exporting of oil than importing. Joe killed the Keystone pipeline and energy independence in America.


His response to covid was to claim all sorts of different falsehoods. "It's just like the flu", It's just going to go away", "HCQ is a magical cure" and on and on and on. All deflections. Meanwhile he attacked the people who were recommending the only means to reduce the severity of the epidemic and the infected unmasked spread the disease faster than a vaccine could be developed. His response was ignorant and his behavior was defensive of his obvious ignorance. And so, here we are. over a million dead, 97 million sickened, something like 20 million stricken with long covid many of whom will never work again. These are losses that are not only tragedies but also recessionary and inflationary in their effect on the economy. The epidemic was going to come to the US. It was going to affect us. How badly is an open question but I can definitively say that Trump's ineptitude made it worse. Some say everything over 100,000 dead can be laid at Trumps feet, 

Regarding the first year. lulz at your deflection to the false narrative of energy policy. That stupid pipeline wouldn't even have come on line by now, so, no, it wouldn't have stopped the price rise on gas. Regarding licenses for drilling on federal land. There are something like 20,000 unused licenses just waiting for drilling. What Biden is doing is preventing a land grab, not stifling the oil industry from drilling. In any case, the oil companies will sell to the highest bidder. Our price rises at the pump are due to profit taking by oil companies. I'm not in favor of price controls. Are you? Because, with the price rises world wide for oil, the US consumer is competing with Europe for that oil and in order to compete, we will have to pay more. 

My point is that all of the factors leading up to this inflation began during Trump's administration and Trump did nothing to mitigate them. Or maybe he did. What did Trump do to prepare for the shock when economies started to open up and supply chains were not ready for it? Biden had nothing to do with that. The ruse you bought into regarding energy is just that. It's a false narrative. And, yeah, there aren't enough charging stations. Why didn't Trump's administration begin to address that? 

I'll say it again. ALL of the factors that lead to high inflation took place during Trump's administration. The effects of a bungled response to the epidemic, choked supply chains and Putin's aggression on Ukraine. 

That said, Biden is accountable for getting inflation under control. The second year saw inflation rise from 7% to 9%. It also seems that a recession is under way. I'm looking to see what he's doing to address those two issues. I think there are signs that these issues have already reached their peak but am waiting to see if the data, which always lags, confirms that. 

Republicans are shit when it comes to their performance as presidents. Small wonder. They believe that government is the problem and not the solution. I'd say they are correct but modify the statement. Republican government is the problem and Democrats have always been the solution to what they caused. It's been that way since 1992.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> See thats narrow minded thinking that will get you nowhere.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really are so blind that you can't see when the oil production was cut? So you double down with the stupid shit and pretend like prices going up 'speak for themselves' like a good little cuck.
> 
> I will say this, there is a argument that if Biden would have continued with the shit planning for the vaccine rollout, and tens of millions of Americans did not feel safe going back to work or going back to their normal lives, gas prices would have likely stayed low since people would not have been using gas nearly as much.
> 
> ...



Look its not a secret. Joe Biden declared war on the oil companies to appease the radical left climate freaks. I hope you guys are happy. I am still waiting for someone to tell me why Joe Biden is a good president. So far not one single thing. Economy has negative growth 2 straight quarters, thats a recession. Trump brought us the best economy we had in 50 years! Your vaccine program is a failure, its not even a vaccine.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look its not a secret. Joe Biden declared war on the oil companies to appease the radical left climate freaks. I hope you guys are happy. I am still waiting for someone to tell me why Joe Biden is a good president. So far not one single thing. Economy has negative growth 2 straight quarters, thats a recession. Trump brought us the best economy we had in 50 years!


Keep on trolling man, you are a waste of time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Say whatever you want about energy policy, the actual prices speak for themselves. And Biden actually wants to take credit for lowering prices to 450 a gallon!


just more illustration of how ignorant you are...trump pissed off pretty much the entire middle east, trying to play them off of each other, when he had no fucking clue of the dynamics between them, and making endless insulting statements he didn't even realize were insulting...
they turned their backs on him, using him when it served their purposes, and he thought he was in control of the situation... 
and once again, Biden had to clean up trump's dirty diaper, apologize for his insults, kiss a murderer's ass because trump refused to do a goddamn thing about him....in short, just like every other situation trump was involved in, Biden has to spend time fixing his fuckups, time that could have been spent making actual progress, instead of fixing another trump fuck up


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Keep on trolling man, you are a waste of time.


I guess GDP is a waste of time too. Do your homework before talking trash.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unfortunately you’re pissing into the wind with Bambi, but great post just the same.


yeah, I'm done with him. He's just a mouth for the Republican propaganda organ.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yeah, I'm done with him. He's just a mouth for the Republican propaganda organ.
> 
> Thanks for the props.


Meanwhile, you really have nothing good to say about Joe Biden. Just admit it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Meanwhile, you really have nothing good to say about Joe Biden. Just admit it.


He is sane and wise, something Trump wasn't. How did such an obvious POS and moron suck you in? What button did he push to make you his slave? Still carrying Trump's water after all this time and shit, man you must be dense.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Keep on trolling man, you are a waste of time.


In reality, Biden created zero jobs. All he did was restore employment to pre-pandemic levels. Mickey mouse could have done that, the country was on autopilot, bound to bounce back as people went back to work.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is sane and wise, something Trump wasn't. How did such an obvious POS and moron suck you in? What button did he push to make you his slave? Still carrying Trump's water after all this time and shit, man you must be dense.


I have no time for flaming bro. Sorry to have upset you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Meanwhile, you really have nothing good to say about Joe Biden. Just admit it.


Biden is a better man than anyone in the republican party...the entire party has allowed the freedumb train to run wild. they all share in the guilt of the members they refuse to rein in or censure. they're the equivalent of that couple in Denny's that has 6 unruly kids screaming at each other and throwing food, while the parents ignore it, and the rest of us have to suffer through it.
i have nothing good to say about any republicans , except chaney and kinzinger...they at least have the fucking balls to stand up to their own party running wild and tell them to sit the fuck down...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have no time for flaming bro. Sorry to have upset you.


you have no time for losing arguments...you suck ass at debating, and you're a shitty troll...you haven't convinced one person here to change one single thing they think...if anything, you've helped remind us all just how much republicans suck, and how much trump sucked in particular...good job


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Say whatever you want about energy policy, the actual prices speak for themselves. And Biden actually wants to take credit for lowering prices to 450 a gallon!


Here is what Biden says about gas prices, it ain't the shortage or price of crude that is the problem. Refining capacity is the problem and with EVs coming, nobody will build any more, meanwhile there will be price gouging unless congress stops it with law and policy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Good point but look at the top 10 cities for crime.


More people more crime 
Who knew?
Only every human capable of critical thinking


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Its kinda like Eric with a straight up fox loop


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> More people more crime
> Who knew?
> Only every human capable of critical thinking


Its not only the amount of people, its the policies they have to live by. If cities with democrat mayors are soft on crime, more crime takes place.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is what Biden says about gas prices, it ain't the shortage or price of crude that is the problem. Refining capacity is the problem and with EVs coming, nobody will build any more, meanwhile there will be price gouging unless congress stops it with law and policy.
> 
> View attachment 5172101


You cant declare war on the oil companies and not expect them to raise prices. If South America says they will be cracking down on coca fields,(or worse yet, phasing it out entirely) what do you think happens to the price of cocaine?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its not only the amount of people, its the policies they have to live by. If cities with democrat mayors are soft on crime, more crime takes place.


Dang those civil rights


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its not only the amount of people, its the policies they have to live by. If cities with democrat mayors are soft on crime, more crime takes place.


Having the mental health problems and homeless from red states with no social programs helps a lot with that. It's all part of the cold civil war that is biting republicans in the ass, I mean who gets hit the hardest by climate change? Rural America, the farmers and ranchers are facing disaster in many places. Look at how badly Trump's tariffs screwed corn and soybean farmers, his biggest fans, now many face drought because republicans were and are owned by oil companies. They just suck them and you in with culture wars and pandering to racism and bigotry, the real action is tax cuts for the super rich, you people are just useful idiots.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Having the mental health problems and homeless from red states with no social programs helps a lot with that. It's all part of the cold civil war that is biting republicans in the ass, I mean who gets hit the hardest by climate change? Rural America, the farmers and ranchers are facing disaster in many places. Look at how badly Trump's tariffs screwed corn and soybean farmers, his biggest fans, now many face drought because republicans were and are owned by oil companies. They just suck them and you in with culture wars and pandering to racism and bigotry, the real action is tax cuts for the super rich, you people are just useful idiots.


Can you give me some examples of this racism and bigotry? Oil companies are dealing with the times.









The Oil and Gas Industry’s Dangerous Answer to Climate Change


Companies are resorting to extreme measures to protect their own operations from the effects of climate change, even as their lobbyists stall reform.




www.americanprogress.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You cant declare war on the oil companies and not expect them to raise prices. If South America says they will be cracking down on coca fields,(or worse yet, phasing it out entirely) what do you think happens to the price of cocaine?


It's what gas prices will be come election season, not today that counts. People have short memories, which is why the J6 investigation and Donald's legal troubles were delayed, until election season.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's what gas prices will be come election season, not today that counts. People have short memories, which is why the J6 investigation and Donald's legal troubles were delayed, until election season.
> 
> View attachment 5172110


They say Joe does not control gas prices, but you just hit the nail right on the head. Thank you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Explain how oil companies are causing drought please. Can you give me some examples of this racism and bogotry?


You like to do your own research, the information is out there, there are plenty of good websites that deal with climate change and many here will inform you in great detail. Racism and bigotry are an integral part of the republican party these days along with domestic terrorism, a propaganda wing and voter suppression. They were on their way down the drain and Trump drove all the good folks out of the GOP in disgust, while attracting the scum of the earth. Donald lead you out onto open ground in broad daylight with no cover, while stark naked. Your only defense are Clorox jugs and UVC dildos, so something jerked your chain so hard your fucking head popped clean off boy.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

It's not about gas prices come election time, its about battery prices in 2030..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They say Joe does not control gas prices, but you just hit the nail right on the head. Thank you.


Long term strategies that take time will come into play and there is a steady increase in EVs and that will begin to affect demand, there have been many recent advances in battery technology with many more to come. Europe will go EV rapidly and many people in America will have one soon as a second car to commute to the city every day and plug in at home. All the automakers are betting heavily and soon ICE cars will be hard to buy as batteries improve and costs drop. Oil producing countries know this and there will be a scramble to sell as much as they can, while they can, because in a decade the gas market will be much different and on the way out as gas stations close.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You like to do your own research, the information is out there, there are plenty of good websites that deal with climate change and many here will inform you in great detail. Racism and bigotry are an integral part of the republican party these days along with domestic terrorism, a propaganda wing and voter suppression. They were on their way down the drain and Trump drove all the good folks out of the GOP in disgust, while attracting the scum of the earth. Donald lead you out onto open ground in broad daylight with no cover, while stark naked. Your only defense are Clorox jugs and UVC dildos, so something jerked your chain so hard your fucking head popped clean off boy.


Voter supression, you mean like voter ID? Climate change is about a 1.5 degree change over 100 years. We will adapt but not with electric cars anytime soon. All the batteries are made in china. Solar panels too.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Long term strategies that take time will come into play and there is a steady increase in EVs and that will begin to affect demand, there have been many recent advances in battery technology with many more to come. Europe will go EV rapidly and many people in America will have one soon as a second car to commute to the city every day and plug in at home. All the automakers are betting heavily and soon ICE cars will be hard to buy as batteries improve and costs drop. Oil producing countries know this and there will be a scramble to sell as much as they can, while they can, because in a decade the gas market will be much different and on the way out as gas stations close.


I dont think we even have the ability to power that many cars. There are only 6,000 power stations and we are warned to cut back on electric use every summer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> It's not about gas prices come election time, its about battery prices in 2030..


They should be much cheaper, come in a wide variety and be plentiful. With cheap, longer range/fast charging batteries EV's will make more sense and should cost less to buy, maintain and use than an ICE vehicle. However we need the green new grid that would be robust enough to support it, however battery storage vastly improves the efficiency of the grid too and make renewables more feasible.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You like to do your own research, the information is out there, there are plenty of good websites that deal with climate change and many here will inform you in great detail. Racism and bigotry are an integral part of the republican party these days along with domestic terrorism, a propaganda wing and voter suppression. They were on their way down the drain and Trump drove all the good folks out of the GOP in disgust, while attracting the scum of the earth. Donald lead you out onto open ground in broad daylight with no cover, while stark naked. Your only defense are Clorox jugs and UVC dildos, so something jerked your chain so hard your fucking head popped clean off boy.


Sorry to have upset you. Have a nice day. Maybe if your weed was any good you wouldnt be so upset.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can you give me some examples of this racism and bigotry? Oil companies are dealing with the times.


[URL unfurl="true"]https://www.americanprogress.org/article/oil-gas-industrys-dangerous-answer-climate-change/[/U

https://www.greenpeace.org/usa/reports/fossil-fuel-racism/

https://www.desmog.com/2020/08/02/racism-discrimination-oil-and-gas-industry/

https://readcultured.com/the-shameful-history-of-racism-in-the-american-oil-industry-e7cc8f6aa633

https://www.usnews.com/news/the-report/articles/2018-08-24/african-americans-shut-out-from-the-us-oil-boom

https://news.littlesis.org/2020/07/27/fossil-fuel-industry-pollutes-black-brown-communities-while-propping-up-racist-policing/

https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/fossil-gas/chevrons-pattern-of-funding-racism-continues-so-do-its-efforts-to-appear-like-an-ally/

https://www.npr.org/2017/11/05/553969144/big-oil-has-a-diversity-problem

that enough? do you ever do any checking for yourself? or do you trust the media that you say isn't to be trusted to tell you the truth? i don't think you do a lot of critical thinking, or you would already be checking these things out for yourself, and wouldn't be wasting our time trying to get us to believe the ridiculous horseshit you obviously buy without looking into in the least


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Voter supression, you mean like voter ID? Climate change is about a 1.5 degree change over 100 years. We will adapt but not with electric cars anytime soon. All the batteries are made in china. Solar panels too.


Yep, the same ID you will need to buy a gun or a cellphone, or get an internet account, it will come in handy for controlling domestic terrorist threats. Batteries are being made and researched all over the world and all the automakers are in on the action. Here is something the oil companies could do, if it works out and we should have a good idea in a year or two, don't be so fast to tear down those old coal stations, they could be converted to geothermal. Wouldn't be much need for wind, solar or nuclear, but we will use a variety nonetheless.
Game changer? We will soon see.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They say Joe does not control gas prices, but you just hit the nail right on the head. Thank you.


You're a ridiculous hypocrite that doesn't even realize their own hypocrisy.
"Yeah, Biden sucks because i can't see past my own short term memory, even though i just agreed that is one of the major problems with flawed public perception of Biden's performance."....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sorry to have upset you. Have a nice day. Maybe if your weed was any good you wouldnt be so upset.


Stop spouting so much bullshit and deal with reality, then perhaps you might get some respect. The bottom line is you are in an indefensible debating position trying to support Trump and the republicans and are insulting people's intelligence with your childish arguments and limited perspective..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I dont think we even have the ability to power that many cars. There are only 6,000 power stations and we are warned to cut back on electric use every summer.


Americans never use “we can’t “ comrade


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, the same ID you will need to buy a gun or a cellphone, or get an internet account, it will come in handy for controlling domestic terrorist threats. Batteries are being made and researched all over the world and all the automakers are in on the action. Here is something the oil companies could do, if it works out and we should have a good idea in a year or two, don't be so fast to tear down those old coal stations, they could be converted to geothermal. Wouldn't be much need for wind, solar or nuclear, but we will use a variety nonetheless.
> Game changer? We will soon see.
> 
> 
> ...


 How is GDP a childish argument? Labor force index, thats bullshit too? How about crime levels? Inflation? Gas prices? Border arrests?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Beat this guy


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Beat his guy
> View attachment 5172129


Thats about all you can do to support Joe Biden, isnt it? Because he hasnt done one god dam good thing. Not one.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to support Joe Biden, isnt it? Because he hasnt done one god dam good thing. Not one.


Owning the radical right is special to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is GDP a childish argument? Labor force index, thats bullshit too? How about crime levels? Inflation? Gas prices? Border arrests?


ALL traceable directly to the last administration and it's stupid policies...trump appointed asskissers with no qualifications to key posts, and they fucked up...just more stupid trump shit for the Biden administration to clean up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is GDP a childish argument? Labor force index, thats bullshit too? How about crime levels? Inflation? Gas prices? Border arrests?


Too bad the GOP is running on culture wars and Trump's big lie in 2022 and not on the issues. It's easy to whine and complain, hard to find and implement solutions. The GOP are whiners, not doers, unless it's another tax cut for the rich, that seems to be their universal solution to everything, more tax cuts for the rich.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Owning the radical right is special to me


What did you own? Joe is failing in every category. Name one thing. Whole room full of democrats and you cant think of one thing. Even I can do that.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too bad the GOP is running on culture wars and Trump's big lie in 2022 and not on the issues. It's easy to whine and complain, hard to find and implement solutions. The GOP are whiners, not doers, unless it's another tax cut for the rich, that seems to be their universal solution to everything, more tax cuts for the rich.


So back to Trump and forget about Joe running the country into the toilet. I thought so.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What did you own? Joe is failing in every category. Name one thing.


Triggering you


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Triggering you


Whose insulting who? Not I.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to support Joe Biden, isnt it? Because he hasnt done one god dam good thing. Not one.


more than 6 million jobs created
unemployment at record lows
lowest child poverty rate in decades
5 million more people have healthcare
hunger in American families dropped by 32%
he's confirmed more judges to lower courts than any judge before him, and a lot of them have been women/minorities
he has the first majority non white cabinet in US history
he's made the largest investment ever in Americas power grid and infrastructure
put in place the highest annual fuel economy standards ever, to protect the environment and reduce fuel costs
approved the first ever large scale use of off shore wind generation...

but of course, you won't see half of those things as "good", and will try to denigrate the rest...because that's what people like you do, they tear everything around them down, until they are standing in a pile of shit, then they start screaming that everything around them is shit...and blaming it on everyone but themselves


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whose insulting who? Not I.


Lol
Time for you to go to ignore


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lol
> Time for you to go to ignore


this one is too much fun to ignore yet...although i think he already ignored me, he knows his bullshit is powerless on me, and that i will just keep smacking him in his face with fact after fact...i guess it's not much fun to argue with someone who continually proves that you're a fucking moron


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So back to Trump and forget about Joe running the country into the toilet. I thought so.


It's the republicans who will be running on bullshit culture wars and Trump will force them to spout the big lie until the democrats put him away. There will be little time for the issues with that bunch, but the democrats are always eager to debate policy, that's their thing, culture wars and performative politics is the republican thing. Democrats never created the coming war inside the GOP in the middle of an election, Trump did that, the delay in justice is to make sure the republicans pay for it. Trump will be like a bull in a China shop this election season for the GOP, he will be thrashing around in a panic and will be a very dangerous animal to handle. Joe is just gonna do his job and watch the show on TV like the rest of us, as Donald goes down in flames along with a thousand assholes.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the republicans who will be running on bullshit culture wars and Trump will force them to spout the big lie until the democrats put him away. There will be little time for the issues with that bunch, but the democrats are always eager to debate policy, that's their thing, culture wars and performative politics is the republican thing. Democrats never created the coming war inside the GOP in the middle of an election, Trump did that, the delay in justice is to make sure the republicans pay for it. Trump will be like a bull in a China shop this election season for the GOP, he will be thrashing around in a panic and will be a very dangerous animal to handle. Joe is just gonna do his job and watch the show on TV like the rest of us, as Donald goes down in flames along with a thousand assholes.


Room full of democrats, all they can do to defend Biden policy is point to Trump. Keep it coming, great Biden thread here.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

Less than 6 million jobs destroyed
underemployment at record highs
highest child poverty rate in centuries
5 million less people have healthcare
obesity in American families raised by 32%
he's denied less judges to higher courts than any judge after him, and a lot of them have been men/majorities
he has the first majority non white house cabinet in US history, and called non white people roaches
he's made the worst investment ever in chinas power grid and infrastructure
wrecked the highest annual fuel economy standards ever, to protect Greta and raised fuel costs
disapproved the first ever small scale use of on shore wind generation...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Room full of democrats, all they can do to defend Biden policy is point to Trump. Keep it coming, great Biden thread here.


Well now the news tells me the democrats have had some big wins these past few days. What do you think about republicans voting against veterans and using them as pawns? You wanna talk policy, there's one for you, republicans constantly stabbing veterans in the back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Room full of democrats, all they can do to defend Biden policy is point to Trump. Keep it coming, great Biden thread here.







*Steele: Congrats, Dems. You Did Politics. What Took So Long?*
18,270 views Jul 30, 2022 There was shock and awe on Capitol Hill after Sen. Chuck Schumer and Sen. Joe Manchin came to an agreement on a scaled back alternative to the Build Back Better bill. But, was the collective amazement over the fact that it happened? Or that the Democrats were actually able to play the game of politics and out-fox Mitch McConnell?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Less than 6 million jobs destroyed
> underemployment at record highs
> highest child poverty rate in centuries
> 5 million less people have healthcare
> ...


Once again no facts just right wing propaganda


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Less than 6 million jobs destroyed
> underemployment at record highs
> highest child poverty rate in centuries
> 5 million less people have healthcare
> ...


Sources please.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm not here to debate, lol. I might be crazy in the head but I'm no fool.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Once again no facts just right wing propaganda


He is arguing on your side silly.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm not here to debate, lol. I might be crazy in the head but I'm no fool.


Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done? This is a Biden thread.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

I have a disorder, that causes me to fluctuate throughout the different political spectrums. I can absolutely name good things he has done.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

I can also bash Trump, and own f'ing maggats like you wouldn't beLieve. I can make points so good that even you would become an anger addict over some guy like Trump, and make you blame all your problems on him too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done? This is a Biden thread.


Replaced Trump


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh for fuck sake give this guy the dick pic already!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I can also bash Trump, and own f'ing maggats like you wouldn't beLieve. I can make points so good that even you would become an anger addict over some guy like Trump, and make you blame all your problems on him too.


Trump was not alone, he rode a wave of hate and stupid.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

We all did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I can also bash Trump, and own f'ing maggats like you wouldn't beLieve. I can make points so good that even you would become an anger addict over some guy like Trump, and make you blame all your problems on him too.


Both sides are not the same, you either support the constitution and the founding ethos of the nation or you do not, respect the rule of law, or you do not, believe in free and fair democratic elections, or anointed rule by a mob of savages. The issues have never been more stark and the difference between right and wrong never more clear. Moral ambiguity about the situation says much, none of it good.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

Or you find balance, and become aware that everything is just as good as it is bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Or you find balance, and become aware that everything is just as good as it is bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done? This is a Biden thread.


Putin had his arm shoved up Trump's ass and was working his mouth like a ventriloquist's dummy, when he wasn't sucking the Russian's asses or getting their help with the 2016 election, along with the republicans through the NRA spreading Russian cash around. Trump Tried to extort Zelenskiy over aid and Javelin missiles and the story is well known, he was impeached for it.

By the time of Joe's first state of the union address, he had Putin by the balls and fighting for his life and he will strangle the fucker in Ukraine and dance on his corpse. Trump is Putin's puppet, called the invasion of Ukraine brilliant while it was failing and you voted for that stupid fuck twice and would again.  Bigotry and racism make ya stupid, it's a phenomena called scared stupid and Trump and the republicans are the merchants of fear, but only fear driven suckers buy what they sell.

Fear of black folks and losing social statutes, fear of brown people taking your jobs, fear of the meritocracy of education, because you are to stupid to compete there and know it. Fear to compete in the military, where there are many minorities, including nasty black female drill sergeants, the military is and has been socially progressive, hence the disrespect the republicans show it and why they don't mind screwing veterans. It why they honor the statues of long dead traitors who murdered American troops and refight civil war battles every summer, there is a chronic shortage of blue soldiers, they already won. Why they honor their traitor ancestor who fought at the battle of who gives a fuck, while forgetting their granddaddy, who fought against the same fascism they espouse. Why the evangelical Christians family values crowd are suddenly ok with, "grab them by the pussy" from a multiple divorcee, pervert and philander.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Or you find balance, and become aware that everything is just as good as it is bad.


That is not balance, that is amorality, you don't know the simple difference between right and wrong that most children can discern. It is not wisdom, it is born of something else.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Or you find balance, and become aware that everything is just as good as it is bad.


Ok let’s go with one group attempted a coup to overthrow the the election in a Democracy 
What was the equivalent act the other side did ?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I can also bash Trump, and own f'ing maggats like you wouldn't beLieve. I can make points so good that even you would become an anger addict over some guy like Trump, and make you blame all your problems on him too.


The word is maggot. Your weed must suck too, being that you are all upset and stuff. Let me know if you need help, and sorry to have offended you. Have a nice day.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Replaced Trump


Thats your opinion. Give me something factual please. Even with the internet to help you.... you have, nothing.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Oh for fuck sake give this guy the dick pic already!!


That would be the meat of your argument, dic pics. Zero substance as usual. Can you give me one good reason Joe is a good president? All I hear is crickets and insults, not much of a debate squad. Tell me hes not a racist or a womanizer, or a good family man....and I will prove you wrong. Tell me just one good thing he has done. Just one. And dont tell me jobs, he has created zero jobs. Record amount of border arrests, record amount of overdoses, record crime, highest inflation in 40 years. Economy is in a recession. Feeble stock market. Weak on military too, will do nothing when China takes over Taiwan. Will also let China dictate US foreign poilcy, as Nancy will surely cancel her trip to Taiwan. I hope I am wrong, but just watch.

I will tell you the one good thing Joe has done, since the rest of you are pretty clueless when it comes to politics. He sent weapons to Ukraine when Obama wouldnt send them shit. In fact, Obama sent them blankets, and thats no lie. For that I give Joe credit, he has more balls than I thought.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> That would be the meat of your argument, dic pics. Zero substance as usual. Can you give me one good reason Joe is a good president? All I hear is crickets and insults, not much of a debate squad.


you are a pathetic troll...you deserve to be evicted from whatever bridge it is you live under...you should live under a dumpster, that's how bad you are at being a troll


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The word is maggot. Your weed must suck too, being that you are all upset and stuff. Let me know if you need help. Sorry to have offended you, have a nice day.


The difference between you, is he is amoral and you are immoral.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The difference between you is he is amoral and you are immoral.


You would fail if you were on a debate team. Your argument lacks substance.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin had his arm shoved up Trump ass and was working his mouth like a ventriloquist's dummy, when he wasn't sucking the Russian's asses or getting their help with the 2016 election, along with the republicans through the NRA spreading Russian cash around. Trump Tried to extort Zelenskiy over aid and Javelin missiles and the story is well known, he was impeached for it.
> 
> By the time of Joe's first state of the union address, he had Putin by the balls and fighting for his life and he will strangle the fucker in Ukraine and dance on his corpse. Trump is Putin's puppet, called the invasion of Ukraine brilliant while it was failing and you voted for that stupid fuck twice and would again.  Bigotry and racism make ya stupid, it's a phenomena called scared stupid and Trump and the republicans are the merchants of fear, but only fear driven suckers buy what they sell.
> 
> Fear of black folks and losing social statutes, fear of brown people taking your jobs, fear of the meritocracy of education, because you are to stupid to compete there and know it. Fear to compete in the military, where there are many minorities, including nasty black female drill sergeants, the military is and has been socially progressive, hence the disrespect the republicans show it and why they don't mind screwing veterans. It why they honor the statues of long dead traitors who murdered American troops and refight civil war battles every summer, there is a chronic shortage of blue soldiers, they already won. Why they honor their traitor ancestor who fought at the battle of who gives a fuck, while forgetting their granddaddy, who fought against the same fascism they espouse. Why the evangelical Christians family values crowd are suddenly ok with, "grab them by the pussy" from a multiple divorcee, pervert and philander.


Funny but none of that sounds like anything good Joe has done. Not even remotely close in any way. Surely you can google something good he has done.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is not balance, that is amorality, you don't know the simple difference between right and wrong that most children can discern. It is not wisdom, it is born of something else.


I am the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ok let’s go with one group attempted a coup to overthrow the the election in a Democracy
> What was the equivalent act the other side did ?


How about burning and looting all summer, causing billions in damage? How many deaths? Then the crime wave followed, and has not stopped. Nancy bowed down to BLM, and Kamala bailed them out of jail.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

You guys don't even know the real Joe. Good ole boy. A bad ass old fart, buddies with Trump too. Pretends to be senile, all for show. Just like Donald spray painted himself orange on purpose, just so half the population would be hypocritical racists, and call him the cheetoh man. LOL! 

Joe's gonna fly the leading fighter jet himself, to escort Nancy to Taiwan, as the squad leader. Like the prez in Independence Day the movie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am the difference between right and wrong.


I AM...BATMAN! DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You would fail if you were on a debate team. Your argument lacks substance.


it's just that you aren't worth wasting anything of substance on...and you're a cowardly cunt who refuses to talk to anyone who scares you...coward...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am the difference between right and wrong.


Undecided, the problem with sitting on the fence in the battle between right and wrong, is it's made of barbed wire and you get shot from both sides at once.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You guys don't even know the real Joe. Good ole boy. A bad ass old fart, buddies with Trump too. Pretends to be senile, all for show. Just like Donald spray painted himself orange on purpose, just so half the population would be hypocritical racists, and call him the cheetoh man. LOL!
> 
> Joe's gonna fly the leading fighter jet himself, to escort Nancy to Taiwan, as the squad leader. Like the prez in Independence Day the movie.


Lets not forget Bidens idol, KKK grand master Robert Byrd. Joe sure is a good ole boy, he like to campaign with Byrd.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I AM...BATMAN! DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Lets not forget Bidens idol, KKK grand master Robert Byrd. Joe sure is a good ole boy, he like to campaign with Byrd.


he never campaigned with byrd, byrd was never a grand master of the kkk, he was a grand cyclops, which is a much lower rank, (look it up, know your enemies) he left the klan, and although he was troubled, he did try to become a better person...Biden did eulogize him when he died, so did Bill Clinton, and Barack Obama...Byrd was a senator, it's not out of the ordinary for the president and the vice president to speak at the funerals of senators who died in office...
bot of course, you know nothing about this, because you listen to podcasts and read edited bullshit news...so you're ignorant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Lets not forget Bidens idol, KKK grand master Robert Byrd. Joe sure is a good ole boy, he like to campaign with Byrd.


I was recruited by Bob Miles 
Ya wanna know his home base 
A church 
Times have changed 
And the Republicans have gone backwards as they realize they are soon to be the minority if not already 
Just like with Bob 
I’m declining any affiliation with todays radicals of the Republican Party 
But sure keep throwing spaghetti at the wall 
You’ll still be on the wrong side of history


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2022)

What a squirrel....smh


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You guys don't even know the real Joe. Good ole boy. A bad ass old fart, buddies with Trump too. Pretends to be senile, all for show. Just like Donald spray painted himself orange on purpose, just so half the population would be hypocritical racists, and call him the cheetoh man. LOL!
> 
> Joe's gonna fly the leading fighter jet himself, to escort Nancy to Taiwan, as the squad leader. Like the prez in Independence Day the movie.


Oh look. The monkey is throwing poo again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they asked for republicans on the panel, and the republicans sent jim jordan and jim banks...seriously? two monkeys that would have done nothing but try to turn the hearings into a 3 ring circus to hide trump's guilt, and their own guillt? they were involved in the acts being investigated for fucks sake, McCarthy really thought they would be accepted? and then to pull his other picks like Cartman taking his ball and going home, because he couldn't get his two hand picked trouble makes on the committee? that isn't the democrats fault, that is republicans shooting themselves in the foot, FIVE TIMES....


Trump ordered it, he did not want any republicans to be on the J6 panel and is pissed at those who served. He fucked up bigly on that one, but wants to blame others for his own fatal screwup, Pelosi out maneuvered him with ease, she has experience dealing with children, which is why he always feared her.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 30, 2022)

Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence


(PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying such behavior have come to...




phys.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence
> 
> 
> (PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying such behavior have come to...
> ...


They are smarter than most republicans these days...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence
> 
> 
> (PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying such behavior have come to...
> ...


lulz

An intelligent monkey. 

OK, I'll give it to to you. You are very intelligent for a monkey. Because you throw poo.

lulz.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence
> 
> 
> (PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying such behavior have come to...
> ...


so it's a sign of intelligence in species that haven't developed speech yet....i still have to go with poop throwing NOT being a sign of intelligence in species that have developed speech...like republicans.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence
> 
> 
> (PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying such behavior have come to...
> ...


Really 
? 
I’ve learned one thing today
That was Lame !


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so it's a sign of intelligence in species that haven't developed speech yet....i still have to go with poop throwing NOT being a sign of intelligence in species that have developed speech...like republicans.


still though

he might be intelligent for a monkey


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Really
> ?
> I’ve learned one thing today
> That was Lame !


really, you thought that was lame? it was surely the most useful thing i learned from this thread today....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to support Joe Biden, isnt it? Because he hasnt done one god dam good thing. Not one.


Hey trumptard, member the infrastructure bill trump talked about for 4 years? 

Yeah, Biden got it done. 

Because,


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> 8 of the top ten states in crime are red states. It must be Republican governing.


“it’s the cities” in three … two …


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i highly doubt he was offended...would you be offended if a filthy disease ridden cockroach with a mental defect insulted you? i would be more amused, right before i stepped on it..


pretty sure that God was made in Cockroach’s Image


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure, if you like paying double at the pump its great.


No i don't like paying it and here it got to nealy 3 X the Covid price, but it is what it is. But you asked what he did that was Good. He got rid of trump. Job done and it was a good thing.
Let's hope an even better choice fronts the Democratic party next election.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 31, 2022)

Why haven't the world leaders stopped worldwide inflation, especially on gas prices?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i personally wouldn't give a fuck...drug cartels already have their routes, they give a fuck about the border, they cross it multiple times a day if they want to...human traffickers have already established their routes, and the border means fuck all to them...the only people being stopped by border security are poor folks looking for work, or people fleeing oppression in their countries, taking the statue of liberty at her word...


Not sure about southern border but the northern border is pretty porous. If I need to go, I go .


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was recruited by Bob Miles
> Ya wanna know his home base
> A church
> Times have changed
> ...


Who is the radical party? The one with 17 sexes and don't know what a woman is. Offended by pancake boxes and songs. Thats radical.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey trumptard, member the infrastructure bill trump talked about for 4 years?
> 
> Yeah, Biden got it done.
> 
> Because,


Spending is the last thing you want to do during a recession, thats why inflation is so high.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Why haven't the world leaders stopped worldwide inflation, especially on gas prices?


Because Joe declared war on the gas companies. Joe says trickle down economics does not work, but we are experiencing it every day. We are a gas based society, and will be for a long time. High gas prices trickle down to costs of production and distribution at every level. Also, the USA is still the leading economic force in the world. When the USA farts, the rest of the world smells it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who is the radical party? The one with 17 sexes and don't know what a woman is. Offended by pancake boxes and songs. Thats radical.


Since your all about truth
Name the 17 sexes or you are just lying like all radical violent right wingers ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because Joe declared war on the gas companies. Joe says trickle down economics does not work, but we are experiencing it every day. We are a gas based society, and will be for a long time. High gas prices trickle down to costs of production and distribution at every level. Also, the USA is still the leading economic force in the world. When the USA farts, the rest of the world smells it.


Free country 
feel free to get out


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Since your all about truth
> Name the 17 sexes or you are just lying like all radical violent right wingers ?


I was exaggerating but do we really need a third choice for sex on a birth certificate? The left thinks so. Here in NYC it is actually an option. Anyway, have you come up with anything good Biden has done? I'm still waiting.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Free country
> feel free to get out


Another childish answer. Anybody else?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No i don't like paying it and here it got to nealy 3 X the Covid price, but it is what it is. But you asked what he did that was Good. He got rid of trump. Job done and it was a good thing.
> Let's hope an even better choice fronts the Democratic party next election.


Its pretty easy to argue that as much as you dont like Trump, his economy was very strong compared to Joes. We are in a recession now, heading further and further down the toilet. Would you like to compare before and after numbers in any meaningful category? Economy, employment, crime, border arrests, gas, inflation?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Spending is the last thing you want to do during a recession, thats why inflation is so high.


Just another pathetic trumptard. lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just another pathetic trumptard. lol







Trolls and this stupid thread are like:


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just another pathetic trumptard. lol


I can tell politics isnt your thing. Stick to growing weed kid. When you cant win, all you can do is insult people. Meanwhile in real life you would say, nothing.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its pretty easy to argue that as much as you dont like Trump, his economy was very strong compared to Joes. We are in a recession now,


The current recession started in February of 2020. Joe wasn’t even president yet.

Every Republican president causes a recession. Dating all the way back to the Great Depression. Where we had 3 republicans in a row just before the depression. Google some history kiddo.

it usually takes most republicans 8 years to cause a recession, trump managed to cause it in just 4.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> The current recession started in February of 2020. Joe wasn’t even president a month. So you’re saying in about 3 weeks he caused the ENTIRE worlds economy to collapse? Even you’re smart enough to realize that’s not possible, correct?
> 
> Every Republican president causes a recession. Dating all the way back to the Great Depression. Where we had 3 republicans in a row just before the depression. Google some history kiddo.



I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


So you can’t debate the facts. No problem I will leave you to rant on.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


Two more questions? Who was president the years prior to 2008? (THE GREAT RECESSION)

And what party was he from?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I can tell politics isnt your thing. Stick to growing weed kid. When you cant win, all you can do is insult people. Meanwhile in real life you would say, nothing.


lol. 

You asked for an example of something Biden did that was good. I gave you one (infrastructure bill) and you denied it was something good. Even the orange imbecile knew it was something good but couldn’t get it done. 

Anyway, carry on trumptard, you’ll be gone by labour day.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


>


Who knew this troll is a member of the The National Bureau of Economic Research that can make that statement.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Who knew this troll is a member of the The National Bureau of Economic Research that can make that statement.


He doesn’t want to debate facts. No big deal. It was funny watching him backpedal in his post. Up till then was such a confident big mouth.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


What you said was Joe caused the recession. Which you just got smacked with facts and truth and then ran with your tail between your legs.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Two more questions? Who was president the years prior to 2008? (THE GREAT RECESSION)
> 
> And what party was he from?


This is a Joe Biden thread. You are failing to show me the good he has done. If you want to discuss another issue please make another thread.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Who knew this troll is a member of the The National Bureau of Economic Research that can make that statement.


You can cricket all you want, but a recession is a recession. Failed democrat leadership got us here.









Yes, We Are in a Recession: Here's How to Protect Your Portfolio


Gross domestic product in the U.S. fell 0.9% in the second quarter of 2022, marking the second consecutive quarter of negative growth, the commonly accepted definition of a recession. The National Bureau of Economic Research is the body that officially … Continue reading → The post Yes, We Are...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

Atrumptardsayswhat?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol.
> 
> You asked for an example of something Biden did that was good. I gave you one (infrastructure bill) and you denied it was something good. Even the orange imbecile knew it was something good but couldn’t get it done.
> 
> Anyway, carry on trumptard, you’ll be gone by labour day.


whatever, you are not capable of a civil exchange. Blocking your stupid ass.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> whatever, you are not capable of a civil exchange. Blocking your stupid ass.


typical republicans. If they don’t agree just block them


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Blocking your stupid ass.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 31, 2022)

I haven't seen one thing a Republican has proposed to fight inflation or spur the economy, both worldwide problems. They have voted against efforts to fix supply chains, the driving force of inflation and the worsening economy. They voted against the bill for veteran burn pit victims because the administration got the Inflation Reduction Act through. What Jon Stewart said re: Republicans for that. Furthermore they still prefer the incentives for record profit-making large corporations (oil & gas) as opposed to the middle out approach that Dems want.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> whatever, you are not capable of a civil exchange. Blocking your stupid ass.


A common precondition for civility is credibility. You are coming here cheerleading the lies the GQP is using in its bid for a religious-totalitarian coup. 

Essentially, you are asking for peer treatment that you forfeited the moment you came here to push the Jesus Taliban who, as the hearings are revealing, csme closer than even the pessimists thought.

So there is that Amorphophallus in the room.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> *I haven't seen one thing a Republican has proposed to fight inflation or spur the economy, both worldwide problems. *They have voted against efforts to fix supply chains, the driving force of inflation and the worsening economy. They voted against the bill for veteran burn pit victims because the administration got the Inflation Reduction Act through. What Jon Stewart said re: Republicans for that. Furthermore they still prefer the incentives for record profit-making large corporations (oil & gas) as opposed to the middle out approach that Dems want.


I have. But “install that man as Führer” is not the answer they say it is.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> 1 you’re not the OP so we can discuss what we want.
> 
> 2 you’re just like trump when you aren’t winning you start whining.
> 
> ...


Thats not true, look at the yield curve.









So are we in a recession, or not?


Things aren't looking so bad for the economy, but then again they aren't looking so great either.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another childish answer. Anybody else?


You already have the market cornered on childish answers
Spew lies and made up shit
Then demand we prove you wrong 
Sorry kid you lost all credibility making stuff up
Or as you like to call it “exaggeration “


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats not true, look at the yield curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful watching CNN can lead to denying alternate facts


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> typical republicans. If they don’t agree just block them


No no. Let me be clear. I am here to debate, not for a pissing contest or mother jokes.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Careful watching CNN can lead to denying alternate facts


I am open to other sources that differ, if you have any. I just thought you guys would be more accepting of a liberal source.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> whatever, you are not capable of a civil exchange. Blocking your stupid ass.


gonna get awful quiet in here for you if you block everyone that thinks you're a fucking moron...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am open to other sources that differ, if you have any.


I’m here to ignore commenters who exaggerate facts 
Sorry but your credibility is gone


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You already have the market cornered on childish answers
> Spew lies and made up shit
> Then demand we prove you wrong
> Sorry kid you lost all credibility making stuff up
> Or as you like to call it “exaggeration “


what do you think I made up? I can back up anything I have said. Oh I see. Have I been cancelled for exaggerating?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> what do you think I made up? I can back up anything I have said.


17 sexes 
And go


----------



## CaptainLucky (Jul 31, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Best Prez since Clinton, finally giving back to the working class not Trump who made the 1% richer. Like they were hurting to start with? God bless Joe Biden for making America great again for everyone.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> 17 sexes
> And go


Yeah I said I was exaggerating. Go ahead and cancel me for that, like a Dr Seuss book.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah I said I was exaggerating. Go ahead and cancel me for that, like a Dr Seuss book.


Yes Ted Cruz your boy loves them 
Sorry you did it to yourself just like him
Made a fool of yourself


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No no. Let me be clear. I am here to debate, not for a pissing contest or mother jokes.


no, you are not...you are here to be an annoying little bastard, and you've achieved that admirably, probably the only admirable thing you will ever accomplish in your entire life.
you didn't come here to debate, coming to debate means you are prepared for the eventuality you will lose, and you know you cannot lose, because we're all wrong.
we're the ones with the facts, we're the ones with the witnesses, most of whom are republicans that voted for trump...even they can't take his lies and delusions anymore, we're the ones with the plan that may have a chance to save democracy and the world in general...republicans in general and trumptards in particular have lies, hate, fear, and a lack of ethics or morals....with no plan to save anything...in fact, the only plan they have is to steal the rights of the people they represent so they can maintain their hold on power and turn the country into a religious dictatorship...
you lose...you represent the wrong side, and there is no argument you can make that will change that, you're a loser who supports seditious criminals....fuck them and fuck you for supporting them, you lose, and will until you change that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

CaptainLucky said:


> Best Prez since Clinton, finally giving back to the working class not Trump who made the 1% richer. Like they were hurting to start with? God bless Joe Biden for making America great again for everyone.


I do wistfully wonder what President Obama might have achieved without the “because no” party blocking it all. 

It would really harm the overthrow party’s cause to have that well-spoken man outperform Kennedy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am open to other sources that differ, if you have any. I just thought you guys would be more accepting of a liberal source.


you lying sack of fucking shit, you aren't open to a fucking thing that doesn't support your republican world view narrative...goddamn bald face shameless liar


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> what do you think I made up?


That Joe caused the recession. Which clearly started before Joe was even president. Once you lie like that who can believe anything you say?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yes Ted Cruz your boy loves them
> Sorry you did it to yourself just like him
> Made a fool of yourself


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats not true, look at the yield curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great chart. Your chart shows a Recession in 2007. Who was president for 6 years prior and what party was he affiliated with?

it shows another one in 2020. Who was president prior to that and what party was the orange turd affiliated with?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Great chart. Your chart shows a Recession in 2007. Who was president for 6 years prior and what party was he affiliated with?
> 
> it shows another one in 2020. Who was president prior to that and what party was the orange turd affiliated with?


“the Kenyan” in three … two …


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “the Kenyan” in three … two …


Trump has flip flopped parties through his entire life. So who knows what party trump is ACTUALLY affiliated with. Maybe the “trump party”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its pretty easy to argue that as much as you dont like Trump, his economy was very strong compared to Joes. We are in a recession now, heading further and further down the toilet. Would you like to compare before and after numbers in any meaningful category? Economy, employment, crime, border arrests, gas, inflation?


wow, you are just a fucking idiot, aren't you? at least half of the shit we're in right now id trumps fault, fucking directly, HIS stupid decisions, HIS petty choices, HIS ignoring advisors, and naming his completely unqualified fucking criminal cohorts to posts they weren't even faintly qualified for... about 25% is due to covid and the supply chain being fucked up, and oil companies profiteering at a rate that would have had them on trial for treason during WW2... 25% of whats going on right now can be blamed on the democrats and Biden's policies...so, they and he are not blameless, but they are far, FAR from solely responsible for this fuck soup we're all swimming in right now...of course, you're too fucking ignorant to know any of this, because you watch news designed to make you ignorant...but it's being stupid that makes you make that decision to begin with...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


no, you're here to try to convince yourself you haven't made the biggest mistake of your life supporting the immoral, unethical, criminal political party of fascist and white supremacist...but you HAVE made the biggest mistake of your life in doing that...the only sad part of the whole thing is the collateral damage you and your fellow fascist fucks will cause as you die out as a breed...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

“I’m here to debate” yet offers up no actual proof of any of his debate points. Lots of feels and lies but no actual proof. Then a little slide of the goal post to deflect his support for the orange turd. Can’t make this shit up. Poor guy is getting his ass kicked in the “debate” and I actually believe, he believes he’s winning…….hmmmm reminds me of another primate wanna be.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> “I’m here to debate” yet offers up no actual proof of any of his debate points. Lots of feels and lies but no actual proof. Then a little slide of the goal post to deflect his support for the orange turd. Can’t make this shit up. Poor guy is getting his ass kicked in the “debate” and I actually believe, he believes he’s winning…….hmmmm reminds me of another primate wanna be.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am not here to defend every republican in the history of presidents. Some were good some were bad, just like the democrats. What I am saying is we are in a recession due to 2 straight quarters with zero GDP growth. By definition, that is a recession.


https://www.forbes.com/advisor/investing/what-is-a-recession/

https://www.barrons.com/articles/what-is-recession-definition-51658962409

The National Bureau of Economic Research's Business Cycle Dating Committee makes that call, and they haven't made it right now...
so you're wrong again, but you must be getting used to that by now, every post you've made so far has been wrong...


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yes Ted Cruz your boy loves them
> Sorry you did it to yourself just like him
> Made a fool of yourself


At least I know what a woman is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At least I know what a woman is.


Your mom doesn’t actually count


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> “I’m here to debate” yet offers up no actual proof of any of his debate points. Lots of feels and lies but no actual proof. Then a little slide of the goal post to deflect his support for the orange turd. Can’t make this shit up. Poor guy is getting his ass kicked in the “debate” and I actually believe, he believes he’s winning…….hmmmm reminds me of another primate wanna be.


What facts would you like to discuss? Tell me the area and I will post sources.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your mom doesn’t actually count


Democrats have been reduced to mother jokes, that pretty much says it all.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

CaptainLucky said:


> Best Prez since Clinton, finally giving back to the working class not Trump who made the 1% richer. Like they were hurting to start with? God bless Joe Biden for making America great again for everyone.


Great is paying double for everything. Sure its awesome.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats have been reduced to mother jokes, that pretty much says it all.


Backing Trump won’t end well for anyone but Donald 
So sad


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Backing Trump won’t end well for anyone but Donald
> So sad
> View attachment 5172569


Great argument. Go get your monkey pox vaccine.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Great argument. Go get your monkey pox vaccine.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5172571


Thats funny, but I don't remember questioning Joes sanity. Dont need to go there when the numbers speak for themselves in every single area.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats funny, but I don't remember questioning Joes sanity. Dont need to go there when the numbers speak for themselves in every single area.


We are more concerned with the attack on our country by republicans 
The economy is a world issue


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah I said I was exaggerating. Go ahead and cancel me for that, like a Dr Seuss book.


You're doing such a good job of it yourself

like a turnsignal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We are more concerned with the attack on our country by republicans
> The economy is a world issue


This is very true, the world economy will right itself, eventually. Fascist dictatorial thugs using religion as a cover to try to kill democracy and install a theocracy they can use to control from is a problem we're going to have to deal with directly...


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We are more concerned with the attack on our country by republicans
> The economy is a world issue


How is the US economy a world issue? In one short year Joe has crashed the economy into recession, bringing us the worst inflation we have seen in 40 years. Pointing to Jan. 6th is not going to change that.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You're doing such a good job of it yourself
> 
> like a turnsignal


All good, I would not want to offend anybody. Feel free to cancel me.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah I said I was exaggerating. Go ahead and cancel me for that, like a Dr Seuss book.


Hahaha, you crybaby fuck's want to make it against the rules for people to not like you. It isnt "canceling" someone when you decide they suck and you don't want to talk to them and don't give a shit what they say. How hard is that to understand. You act shitty towards people and they don't want anything to do with you. Go cry about it some more.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At least I know what a woman is.


Ya there is that at least


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Hahaha, you crybaby fuck's want to make it against the rules for people to not like you. It isnt "canceling" someone when you decide they suck and you don't want to talk to them and don't give a shit what they say. How hard is that to understand. You act shitty towards people and they don't want anything to do with you. Go cry about it some more.


Nobody is crying I am telling you to go ahead and cancel me. I am only pointing out facts, its you acting shitty towards others.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody is crying I am telling you to go ahead and cancel me. I am only pointing out facts, its you acting shitty towards others.


You poor victim


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

President has Covid rebound test, another reason why I stopped Paxlovid after first dose. No sense in taking that very potent anti-viral with side effects only to rebound.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah I said I was exaggerating. Go ahead and cancel me for that, like a Dr Seuss book.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What facts would you like to discuss? Tell me the area and I will post sources.


I’m still waiting for the “how is it Bidens fault”, question? All I’ve heard is it’s because he’s now the president, but your a tad light in the actual proof. Maybe I missed it? Ever point you’ve brought up has been debunked as a lie or exaggerated statement. I’m sure you could try harder though. I’ll wait, thanks!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am open to other sources that differ, if you have any. I just thought you guys would be more accepting of a liberal source.


Have you been to GAB and how do you like it?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

Re monkey pox vaccine. Yup I did, it’s the smallpox vaccine and I’m assuming you did too? I said try harder FFS.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m still waiting for the “how is it Bidens fault”, question? All I’ve heard is it’s because he’s now the president, but your a tad light in the actual proof. Maybe I missed it? Ever point you’ve brought up has been debunked as a lie or exaggerated statement. I’m sure you could try harder though. I’ll wait, thanks!


All you have to do is google Joe Bidens war against gas companies, there are tons of references. This started before he was elected, and was quickly put into play starting Jan. 21st with Joes executive orders banning all new drilling on federal land.









Consumers Pay The Price As Biden’s War On Oil And Gas Expands


Seemingly determined to repeat every energy policy error of the last half century, Joe Biden’s war on the domestic oil and gas industry gained new steam last week even as gasoline prices rose to new record highs.




www.forbes.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Re monkey pox vaccine. Yup I did, it’s the smallpox vaccine and I’m assuming you did too? I said try harder FFS.


Not me I dont trust them.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Have you been to GAB and how do you like it?


dont know what that is. If its some gay shit, no.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All you have to do is google Joe Bidens war against gas companies, there are tons of references. This started before he was elected, and was quickly put into play starting Jan. 21st with Joes executive orders banning all new drilling on federal land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gee look at what came up first when I googled your non bias “editorial” source 








David Blackmon, Fracking Flak and Climate Denier, Paid to Promote AND Attack Regulations


Inside Climate News has revealed that a key leader of oil and gas industry front groups that oppose new fracking regulations may have been playing both sides of the issue. In an investigation into the funding of the Environmental Defense Funds (EDF) work on oil and gas regulation, Inside Climate...




www.greenpeace.org


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is the US economy a world issue? In one short year Joe has crashed the economy into recession, bringing us the worst inflation we have seen in 40 years. Pointing to Jan. 6th is not going to change that.


The recession started while trump was still in office. That’s like blaming bush that Clinton got a blow job.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not me I dont trust them.


Of course you don’t …….based on “Feels” huh.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Of course you don’t …….based on “Feels” huh.


You mean feels and exaggerating aren’t the way to debate ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> The recession started while trump was still in office. That’s like blaming bush that Clinton got a blow job.


true that

Manufacturing sector went into recession in 2019 due to Trump's trade wars.









U.S. manufacturing ‘is in recession,’ Fed’s data show


Manufacturing slumped in the three months ended in June for the second straight quarterly decline, the Federal Reserve said Tuesday.




www.marketwatch.com





Trump's promise to bring back manufacturing is as hollow as the build the wall thing.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh gee look at what came up first when I googled your non bias “editorial” source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every source is bias these days, what counts are the real numbers. Just look at the price you pay at the pump. You hit the nail right on the head though, its oil executives vs climate change freaks. Nobody is saying we should not transition, but doing it too fast has ushered in soaring inflation.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean feels and exaggerating aren’t the way to debate ?


I'm done with you. You have nothing meaningful to contribute but mother jokes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm done with you. You have nothing meaningful to contribute but mother jokes.


You lost all credibility 
No one cares about your opinions at that point


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> true that
> 
> Manufacturing sector went into recession in 2019 due to Trump's trade wars.
> 
> ...


Its Biden who stopped progress on the wall. This has led to a record amount of arrests at the border, and record amount of Americans dead from drug overdose. Trump created millions of jobs. Biden zero. All Joe has done is reach pre pandemic employment levels, yet he brags hardcore.









Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

lulz. "both sides bad" when it comes to climate change.

The oil industry has been the fat kid in this debate


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Every source is bias these days, what counts are the real numbers. Just look at the price you pay at the pump. You hit the nail right on the head though, its oil executives vs climate change freaks. Nobody is saying we should not transition, but doing it too fast has ushered in soaring inflation.


Is it Biden’s fault that OPEC isn’t hitting their numbers? Let’s blame Biden for 9/11 too while we’re at it  I wonder where Biden was when JFK was shot?









OPEC+ has ‘kind of broken down’ as Russia loses relevance and group faces tight spare capacity


Oil producers in OPEC+ have not been able to meet their production targets and have limited spare capacity to increase output, analysts said.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

"President Biden had FEMA in Eastern Kentucky in* three days which I've never seen before'*. -Governor Andy Beshear


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Is it Biden’s fault that OPEC isn’t hitting their numbers? Let’s blame Biden for 9/11 too while we’re at it  I wonder where Biden was when JFK was shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe should have met with American oil execs to discuss this, but he missed the last meeting. He instead begs OPEC for more oil. Meanwhile, we would not need anybodys oil if Joe had not launched a war against American energy. Only a short time ago we had energy independence for the first time. Now in one short year we have seen record highs in gas, inflation, illegal immigration. Skyrocketing crime and murder rates too, not record highs though.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "President Biden had FEMA in Eastern Kentucky in* three days which I've never seen before'*. -Governor Andy Beshear


Dude, 3 days for an emergency response and you are actually bragging about this?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe should have met with American oil execs to discuss this, but he missed the last meeting. He instead begs OPEC for more oil. Meanwhile, we would not need anybodys oil if Joe had not launched a war against American energy. Only a short time ago we had oil independence for the first time. Now in one short year we have seen record highs in gas, inflation, illegal immigration. Skyrocketing crime and murder rates too, not record highs though.


Crime and murder rates are Joes fault too? Should we just add school shootings too? Nothing can be done as long as the republicans are holding up everything. Fist bumping that they were able to hold money back from veterans.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Dude, 3 days for an emergency response and you are actually bragging about this?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "President Biden had FEMA in Eastern Kentucky in* three days which I've never seen before'*. -Governor Andy Beshear


Did he bring paper towels? Oh right, wrong guy, my bad lol


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Crime and murder rates are Joes fault too? Should we just add school shootings too? Nothing can be done as long as the republicans are holding up everything. Fist bumping that they were able to hold money back from veterans.


You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons. NYC has become a free for all. Crime is up 34% from last year.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons.


Oh good point. Way to change subjects. Yes we should definitely have MORE guns in schools.  Remember what everyone said about arming teachers? Cops are pieces of shit. ALL of them are 




__





Bond denied for UWG lecturer charged with murdering 18-year-old student







www.wtoc.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons. NYC has become a free for all. Crime is up 34% from last year.


Bad cops
Since you are all over the map
Do the Capital police on January 6th?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Oh good point. Way to change subjects. Yes we should definitely have MORE guns in schools.  Remember what everyone said about arming teachers? Cops are pieces of shit. ALL of them are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, thats what I mean. That attitude is why we have to live watching our backs. All good by me I grew up in Queens. I understand its not just you. Liberals just love their crime across the board I guess.









Robbery Charge Reduced Under New Manhattan DA's Reform Policies: Sources


Investigators say another armed robbery case in Manhattan has been reduced to a charge of shoplifting by the new Manhattan district attorney.




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident


Cops are all pieces of trash. Respect is earned not given. They aren’t out there earning it. They’re needlessly killing people just because they have a hard on. 

 It’s been fun making fun of you and tearing down your dumb ass arguments with facts. Shooting fish in a barrel. Keep sucking orange dick and blaming Biden for everything. The republicans have an easy win in 2024 as long as they don’t select that moron from Florida or trump. It’s theirs to lose.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Cops are all pieces of trash. Respect is earned not given. They aren’t out there earning it. They’re needlessly killing people just because they have a hard on.
> 
> It’s been fun making fun of you and tearing down your dumb ass arguments with facts. Shooting fish in a barrel. Keep sucking orange dick and blaming Biden for everything. The republicans have an easy win in 2024 as long as they don’t select that moron from Florida or trump. It’s theirs to lose.


Zero facts. Have a nice day asshole.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Of course you don’t …….based on “Feels” huh.


Well no, based on their track record. First they said it could spread by surface. They had us all wiping down our groceries. That turned out to be a lie. Then they said kids were immune, another lie. Next came the stop the spread campaign, another failed lie. Add to that the fact that we cant sue them, and anybody that has any side effects is never on TV talking about it. Meanwhile we know there are many documented injuries. The vaccine companies have gone as far as to actually change the definition of the word vaccine. Because it really isnt a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting a disease, this does not and they know it. So they changed the actual definition. In reality, it is a never ending shot program that doesnt even work.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons. NYC has become a free for all. Crime is up 34% from last year.


 FFS so now it’s not Trumps fault because it all falls on Biden now that he is pres, even thought all the stupid shit started with Trump and his sycophants ? I told you to try harder . As for your analogy that all sources are biased so that makes your source truthful and honest is quite the stretch……again you can’t make this shit up lol. Let’s hear from some more fossil fuel lobbyists for the win.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FFS so now it’s not Trumps fault because it all falls on Biden now that he is pres, even thought all the stupid shit started with Trump and his sycophants ? I told you to try harder . As for your analogy that all sources are biased so that makes your source truthful and honest is quite the stretch……again you can’t make this shit up lol. Let’s hear from some more fossil fuel lobbyists for the win.


Every source is propaganda, just look at the numbers. The real numbers speak for themselves. Employment, illegal immigration, inflation, GDP. Not a matter of opinion there. See any numbers you like? Please show me. Joe had the country on auto pilot, all he had to do was nothing. He instead waged a war against american energy. How can you dispute this? Dont pretend Joes executive orders never happened.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Every source is propaganda, just look at the numbers. The real numbers speak for themselves. Employment, illegal immigration, inflation, GDP. Not a matter of opinion there. See any numbers you like? Please show me.


Your the one that’s blaming Biden so show me the proof that it is actually on him and not the after effects of a traitorous cock sucker. Bet I don’t need to put a name to that one lol.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Your the one that’s blaming Biden so show me the proof that it is actually on him and not the after effects of a traitorous cock sucker. Bet I don’t need to put a name to that one lol.


No problem. I am saying that Joes executive orders basically reversed the policies of said cocksucker. As a result of joes executive orders, we saw twice the illegals cross the border in 2021(Joes only year) as compared to the prior year. This has led to a record amount of drug overdoses. Do you need to see proof of that? Do I need to post proof that we are also paying double at the pump? Do you need proof that we are now in a recession, or seeing a 40 year high in inflation?









Number of migrants at US border hits new record high


US border agents encounter more than 180,000 immigrants, the largest monthly total since 2000.



www.bbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody is crying I am telling you to go ahead and cancel me. I am only pointing out facts, its you acting shitty towards others.


“cancel me”


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> The recession started while trump was still in office. That’s like blaming bush that Clinton got a blow job.


maybe the bush was not open for business?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “cancel me”


getting ready for a school shooting?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> getting ready for a school shooting?


I’m not the one sobbing “cancel me” in a display of impotent rage. High school must be unkind to you.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> dont know what that is. If its some gay shit, no.


I told you guys what to do.........................nailed it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All you have to do is google Joe Bidens war against gas companies, there are tons of references. This started before he was elected, and was quickly put into play starting Jan. 21st with Joes executive orders banning all new drilling on federal land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are a one trick pony...gas wars gas wars gas wars...total horseshit, like just about every other word out of your mouth....the gas companies declared war on America, they were taking record profits during a time of high inflation, and they engineered the situation themselves, to take advantage of putin's war in Europe...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident.


Yeah, people shouldn't have been so critical of Chauvin's actions 

your opinions generally suck


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yeah, people shouldn't have been so critical of Chauvin's actions
> 
> your opinions generally suck


Opinions are like assholes, everybody has one. I did not expect anybody here to like my opinion, but I have only presented facts. Its not like I just dont like Biden because he is a democrat. I dont like him because he's a shit president, and every number across the board confirms my belief.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I told you guys what to do.........................nailed it


Nailed it with insults, thats about all you have. Any facts to show Joe is a good president? Even one?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

Fortunately for the majority of Americans Joe is good at getting votes


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nailed it with insults, thats about all you have. Any facts to show Joe is a good president? Even one?


I have YET to insult you sir..........................but thanks for feeling insulted anyway


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I have YET to insult you sir..........................but thanks for feeling insulted anyway


Sorry, I lost track of whose who.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sorry, I lost track of whose who.


Well, get on the right one. We don't like trumpers around here but we try to treat them humanely as possible. With FACTS. After that is usually always gets nasty.
It's the same way liberals get treated when they try joining a trumper website. Take a look around and see if I lie or not. I think you know what the answer will be.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Well, get on the right one. We don't like trumpers around here but we try to treat them humanely as possible. With FACTS. After that is usually always gets nasty.
> It's the same way liberals get treated when they try joining a trumper website. Take a look around and see if I lie or not. I think you know the what the answer will be.


He thinks asking to use facts is canceling his voice


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Well, get on the right one. We don't like trumpers around here but we try to treat them humanely as possible. With FACTS. After that is usually always gets nasty.
> It's the same way liberals get treated when they try joining a trumper website. Take a look around and see if I lie or not. I think you know the what the answer will be.


No doubt, it works both ways. And I expect nastiness, I understand its a hot topic. I have presented many facts please scroll back.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He thinks asking to use facts is canceling his voice


How many more facts or references do you need? I have posted many.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How many more facts or references do you need? I have posted many.


So many misleading ones mixed in I stop checking them


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So many misleading ones mixed in I stop checking them


Like what? How can you argue with numbers?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Like what? How can you argue with numbers?


Like when you said 
You were done with me


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

I seem to remember orange Julius having trouble with numbers, like 11780.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Like when you said
> You were done with me


I wil answer if you stop with the mother jokes and insults.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I wil answer if you stop with the mother jokes and insults.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I wil answer if you stop with the mother jokes and insults.


Your parents shortcomings are on full display with your every post
Stay in school kids 
Just not 6 years in junior high


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your parents shortcomings are on full display with your every post
> Stay in school kids
> Just not 6 years in junior high


Says the guy with mother jokes and has no idea what punctuation is.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No problem. I am saying that Joes executive orders basically reversed the policies of said cocksucker. As a result of joes executive orders, we saw twice the illegals cross the border in 2021(Joes only year) as compared to the prior year. This has led to a record amount of drug overdoses. Do you need to see proof of that? Do I need to post proof that we are also paying double at the pump? Do you need proof that we are now in a recession, or seeing a 40 year high in inflation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo you say twice as many illegal crossings but I read twice as many encounters “at” the border? I don’t see that as proof of your saying there are twice as many illegals making it into the states? Please explain. Also how do you correlate that with the rise in overdoses? Seems your stealing the republicans playbook of fear. As for gas prices you haven’t proved anything as it’s all corporate driven and has nothing to do with needing more land leases if they aren’t drilling on what they have, does it? Your using the numbers to further your blame agenda but not proving anything. Look at world gas prices, look at world immigration numbers then please get back to me about it being Bidens fault. Please try harder .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Says the guy who has no idea what punctuation is.


Not bad for finishing fifth grade 
Twice


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I did not expect anybody here to like my opinion, but I have only presented facts.


LOL

Posting "in my opinion" is not presenting facts


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> LOL
> 
> Posting "in my opinion" is not presenting facts


Thats only one post. Scroll back, I gave plenty of references to factual data. Still have not heard one good thing Joe Biden has done. I lost thousands this past year on the stock market.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Opinions are like assholes, everybody has one. I did not expect anybody here to like my opinion, but I have only presented facts. Its not like I just dont like Biden because he is a democrat. I dont like him because he's a shit president, and every number across the board confirms my belief.


Never mind opinion; it carries no weight. 
Instead, link to the presented assertions to be inspected for fact.
Journalism only; no basement or qrap sites -and strictly no vids please.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How many more facts or references do you need? I have posted many.


I have not seen you back any up. You cannot just say stuff.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Says the guy with mother jokes and has no idea what punctuation is.





NYCBambu said:


> Sorry, I lost track of whose who.





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjl55mr9KP5AhXeBDQIHVAXA1QQFnoECAcQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.merriam-webster.com%2Fwords-at-play%2Fwhos-whose-difference-usage-pronouns&usg=AOvVaw0-_0zlErO_myfVrNUQ2LcZ


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Sooo you say twice as many illegal crossings but I read twice as many encounters “at” the border? I don’t see that as proof of your saying there are twice as many illegals making it into the states? Please explain. Also how do you correlate that with the rise in overdoses? Seems your stealing the republicans playbook of fear. As for gas prices you haven’t proved anything as it’s all corporate driven and has nothing to do with needing more land leases if they aren’t drilling on what they have, does it? Your using the numbers to further your blame agenda but not proving anything. Look at world gas prices, look at world immigration numbers then please get back to me about it being Bidens fault. Please try harder .


You're right, thats my error. Twice the amount detained is what I meant. No way to calculate the amount of illegals that make it in, but if twice the amount are detained and we are seeing record amounts of overdoses, its pretty obvious whats going on. *Migrant encounters more than doubled in every sector along the U.S.-Mexico border in fiscal 2021. *









What’s happening at the U.S.-Mexico border in 7 charts


The U.S. Border Patrol reported more than 1.6 million encounters with migrants along the U.S.-Mexico border in the 2021 fiscal year.




www.pewresearch.org





As for the gas prices do you need to see a chart that shows the price of gas skyrocketing ever since the day Joe barked out his executive orders on jan. 21st? Are you going to tell me its all just coincidental? Did gas companies just suddenly decide to get greedy for no reason? What do you think?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjl55mr9KP5AhXeBDQIHVAXA1QQFnoECAcQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.merriam-webster.com%2Fwords-at-play%2Fwhos-whose-difference-usage-pronouns&usg=AOvVaw0-_0zlErO_myfVrNUQ2LcZ


my who!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You're right, thats my error. Twice the amount detained is what I meant. No way to calculate the amount of illegals that make it in, but if twice the amount are detained and we are seeing record amounts of overdoses, its pretty obvious whats going on. *Migrant encounters more than doubled in every sector along the U.S.-Mexico border in fiscal 2021. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do “encounters” matter? It is not a metric of how many are crossing, simply how many were in the designsted encounter zone.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> how do “encounters” matter? It is not a metric of how many are crossing, simply how many were in the designsted encounter zone.


Sounds like more encounters means doing a better job


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like more encounters means doing a better job


sounds like, yes, but it’s all in the data reduction.
I quoted Clemens earlier about lies, damned lies and statistics. So, I do not trust the implied correlation.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You're right, thats my error. Twice the amount detained is what I meant. No way to calculate the amount of illegals that make it in, but if twice the amount are detained and we are seeing record amounts of overdoses, its pretty obvious whats going on. *Migrant encounters more than doubled in every sector along the U.S.-Mexico border in fiscal 2021. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the choice came down to higher gas prices or more bleach drinker......so i bought a Prius


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You're right, thats my error. Twice the amount detained is what I meant. No way to calculate the amount of illegals that make it in, but if twice the amount are detained and we are seeing record amounts of overdoses, its pretty obvious whats going on. *Migrant encounters more than doubled in every sector along the U.S.-Mexico border in fiscal 2021. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Greedy for no reason ! No I don’t, the reason is to make more money and to do that they need to be greedy ……. Your not even trying are you .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the choice came down to higher gas prices or more bleach drinker......so i bought a Prius
> View attachment 5172681


He dint say that 
Ok if he said it he don’t mean it
Maybe he meant something else


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sounds like, yes, but it’s all in the data reduction.
> I quoted Clemens earlier about lies, damned lies and statistics. So, I do not trust the implied correlation.


That’s not what he meant to say …… winning!!!!


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Seriously? Greedy for no reason ! No I don’t, the reason is to make more money and to do that they need to be greedy ……. Your not even trying are you .


I am asking you, not saying thats the reason.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am asking you, not saying thats the reason.


Big business inclusive of big oil
Made a killing on the Trump tax breaks for wealthy families plan 
Being able to pass your wealth down with no taxes was a god send to the Koch’s…
Joe steps in with people wanting to tax the wealthy and oil magnates stick it to everyday citizens 
So if we are willing to give them more tax breaks or the potential is there Ie…
Mango Mussolini in office again 
Fuel prices will suddenly drop 
But we pay one way or the other


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Big business inclusive of big oil
> Made a killing on the Trump tax breaks for wealthy families plan
> Being able to pass your wealth down with no taxes was a god send to the Koch’s…
> Joe steps in with people wanting to tax the wealthy and oil magnates stick it to everyday citizens
> ...


had he won, I would have lost all my Social Security. That is when he showed us more of his actual nature. 

Ending SSI and SSDI is a recipe for revolution. Lotta codgers handy with a long-range something.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Big business inclusive of big oil
> Made a killing on the Trump tax breaks for wealthy families plan
> Being able to pass your wealth down with no taxes was a god send to the Koch’s…
> Joe steps in with people wanting to tax the wealthy and oil magnates stick it to everyday citizens
> ...


Yes thats true, its one of the main ideas behind trickle down economics. Keep the rich happy and they will pay their peasansts well. It was working well before covid hit. As for passing wealth down I am all for that. Without that we would be socialist.....without business we would also be socialist. In other countries they take everything you have when you die. You want that?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes thats true, its one of the main ideas behind trickle down economics. Keep the rich happy and they will pay their peasansts well. It was working well before covid hit. As for passing wealth down I am all for that. Without that we would be socialist.....without business we would also be socialist. In other countries they take everything you have when you die. You want that?


Do you use public highways 
Do you approve of blue states paying for things in red states
There is your socialism


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes thats true, its one of the main ideas behind trickle down economics. Keep the rich happy and they will pay their peasansts well. It was working well before covid hit. As for passing wealth down I am all for that. Without that we would be socialist.....without business we would also be socialist. In other countries they take everything you have when you die. You want that?


Trickle-down economics is a sham on the order that masturbation is bad for you. After 42 years, all it has done is steal from the people to enrich the top 0.1% yet more. 
Supporting trickle down is about as morally correct as a church full of slavers in their Sunday best.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

Still waiting for the trickle from the shrub debacle


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Trickle-down economics is a sham on the order that masturbation is bad for you. After 42 years, all it has done is steal from the people to enrich the top 0.1% yet more.
> Supporting trickle down is about as morally correct as a church full of slavers in their Sunday best.


Maybe so, its certainly not perfect. Still, this is the best place in the world to live, is it not? Do you see anybody risking their lives to get to other countries the way they do to come here? Biden wants them all here so they can vote for him. He doesnt give a shit about this country.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Maybe so, its certainly not perfect. Still, this is the best place in the world to live, is it not? Do you see anybody risking their lives to get to other countries the way they do to come here?


It is no longer. We are this close to installing the sort of government that has turned Iran from a serious first-world contender to the blasted waste of strict-constructionist oppression it now is.

So, we have work to do. An entire political party (with a handful of exceptions, whom the party promptly censured) has gone rogue.

“why pythons are bad pets”
Once a big snake crosses a weight threshold, a bit of internal firmware sees its human handler - and switches from Too Big to Not Too Big.

Lotta big snake owners squeezed dead. 

The GOP has crossed a reptile-brain threshold. “actual goal out of reach”
became “actual goal in reach”, a process just as binary, and the international collusion to achieve it is just beginning to become exposed. 

The actual goal is totalitarian theocracy.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Maybe so, its certainly not perfect. Still, this is the best place in the world to live, is it not? Do you see anybody risking their lives to get to other countries the way they do to come here? Biden wants them all here so they can vote for him. He doesnt give a shit about this country.


they want to vote for Biden *because* he gives a shit about this country.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

What is your justification for feeling this way?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What is your justification for feeling this way?


Because Biden believes in the peaceful transfer of power...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What is your justification for feeling this way?


the facts of the two presidencies compared, once alt-fact has been expunged.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm done with you. You have nothing meaningful to contribute but mother jokes.


starting to get lonely yet? soon it will be you, luke, and rob roy...enjoy that conversation...


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Because Biden believes in the peaceful transfer of power...


Transfer of power is nice but doesnt mean much when the rest of the country is falling apart at the seams.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the facts of the two presidencies compared, once alt-fact has been expunged.


Source please.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Transfer of power is nice but doesnt mean much when the rest of the country is falling apart at the seams.


That's a very republican thing to say.....no thank you


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Source please.


you first. You owe us.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Transfer of power is nice but doesnt mean much when the rest of the country is falling apart at the seams.


My family heard very similar words, but in the original German.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Source please.


you've been given tons of sources, and you haven't looked at a single one...go back to the beginning of your participation in this thread and start looking at all the posted sources, they would answer every question you have asked, and many that you will ask soon


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

Republican theme song....


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you first. You owe us.


I gave you guys tons of sources, all of which you choose to ignore. Scroll back.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republican theme song....


You are suffering from media brainwashing, also known as TDS(Trump derangement syndrome). Meanwhile, not one democrat in here can defend Joe Biden and his mass inflation, mass immigration plan.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I gave you guys tons of sources, all of which you choose to ignore. Scroll back.


I have been paying attention. You have been posting irrelevancies and distractions and nothing on point. Please scroll back for the criteria for a valid link, then post the links.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have been paying attention. You have been posting irrelevancies and distractions and nothing on point. Please scroll back for the criteria for a valid link, then post the links.


Tell me what area you think Joe is doing well in, and I will post references again. Say what you think was unclear, and I will add to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Tell me what area you think Joe is doing well in, and I will post references again.


not how it works. You are first invited to post at least one substantive link. Until then, I recommend not expecting more.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not how it works. You are first invited to post at least one substantive link. Until then, I recommend not expecting more.


Scroll back I promise you there are several sources posted.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scroll back I promise you there are several sources posted.


false. You are not an honest interlocutor.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you see anybody risking their lives to get to other countries the way they do to come here?


North Africans trying to get to Europe for one


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Scroll back I promise you there are several sources posted.


Google it


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Transfer of power is nice but doesnt mean much when the rest of the country is falling apart at the seams.


The REST of the country? And where's your apostrophe, Mr. Punctuation?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Maybe so, its certainly not perfect. Still, this is the best place in the world to live, is it not? Do you see anybody risking their lives to get to other countries the way they do to come here? Biden wants them all here so they can vote for him. He doesnt give a shit about this country.


Another great debate point lol. Ummm no it’s not the greatest country to live but that’s just my opinion.


NYCBambu said:


> I am asking you, not saying thats the reason.


Yes and I answered you, what more do you want? I tell my class there are no stupid questions but that’s a lie .


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> false. You are not an honest interlocutor.


You arent looking hard enough, just read all my posts..


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Transfer of power is nice but doesnt mean much when the rest of the country is falling apart at the seams.


But you just said it was the greatest country ever???? Your seemingly conflicted and losing the debate. Time to leave and come back as a new person me thinks.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You arent looking hard enough, just read all my posts..


I have and there lies the problem.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore.


Weirdo


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are suffering from media brainwashing, also known as TDS(Trump derangement syndrome). Meanwhile, not one democrat in here can defend Joe Biden and his mass inflation, mass immigration plan.


We've already discussed this and you agreed that all the factors leading up to rampant inflation were created during Trump's administration. I also very accurately reviewed our economic situation and, guess what? The sky is not falling, chicken little. The economy is recovering from Trump's mishandling of the epidemic. I owned you when you tried to refute that as well. 

I realize that trolls like you just repeat their lies even when they've been owned in a discussion So I thought I 'd just bring it up so you can pretend it didn't happen. 

Regarding the fascist idea that it was OK for Trump to try to overthrow our democracy because you claim there is no difference. Do you not see the irony in that idiotic post of yours?

I'd like to speak to your troll farm supervisor. This troll is broken and I want to request a better one.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Another great debate point lol. Ummm no it’s not the greatest country to live but that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Yes and I answered you, what more do you want? I tell my class there are no stupid questions but that’s a lie .


 So, you are a teacher. Excellent and commendable. Should be easy for you to say what good Joe has done for the country. Please tell me.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Weirdo
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

*“Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired”.*

It’s amazing how much respect you lose when you kill someone in cold blood and your peers back you up. “If we can’t get away with murder might as well retire.”


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Weirdo


Crime lover.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> *“Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired”.*
> 
> It’s amazing how much respect you lose when you kill someone in cold blood and your peers back you up. “If we can’t get away with murder might as well retire.”


You think all that nonsense was justified, across the whole country? I strongly disagree.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We've already discussed this and you agreed that all the factors leading up to rampant inflation were created during Trump's administration. I also very accurately reviewed our economic situation and, guess what? The sky is not falling, chicken little. The economy is recovering from Trump's mishandling of the epidemic. I owned you when you tried to refute that as well.
> 
> I realize that trolls like you just repeat their lies even when they've been owned in a discussion So I thought I 'd just bring it up so you can pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> ...


Overthrow, thats a riot. Bunch of retards in bearskin suits taking shit over, sure.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The REST of the country? And where's your apostrophe, Mr. Punctuation?


So you do speak English afterall, nice.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So, you are a teacher. Excellent and commendable. Should be easy for you to say what good Joe has done for the country. Please tell me.


He had one job 
Beat Trump
And he was spectacular at it


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So, you are a teacher. Excellent and commendable. Should be easy for you to say what good Joe has done for the country. Please tell me.


I’m Canadian BTW. But to answer your question, for one, I would like to think he gave you all back the respect you once had. It was lost for a bit. I’m an instructor, not really a teacher in the literal sense.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Poor Joe, he just cant do anything right. Failed democrat leadership.





__





Biden’s Presidency Filled With Failure, Weakness, and Chaos


Biden’s Presidency Filled With Failure, Weakness, and Chaos TOPLINE: As the world watches President Biden deliver his State of the Union Address tonight, it’s important to remember that Biden has no plan to fix his self-made crises and make America great again. President Biden, Speaker...




scalise.house.gov


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He had one job
> Beat Trump
> And he was spectacular at it


I mean while he was actually president.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are suffering from media brainwashing, also known as TDS(Trump derangement syndrome). Meanwhile, not one democrat in here can defend Joe Biden and his mass inflation, mass immigration plan.


Defend???? You have utterly failed to provide any resemblance of proof of which to defend FFS! Now I get it, no proof required “it was stolen”!


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m Canadian BTW. But to answer your question, for one, I would like to think he gave you all back the respect you once had. It was lost for a bit. I’m an instructor, not really a teacher in the literal sense.


It was lost for a bit, due to media brainwashing. But if you are open minded about it, and look at the real numbers.....its not hard to see that trump was a good president. The pre covid numbers are in his favor.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

I'll just post this little reminder of what it was like during the early days of the pandemic, when it was possible to reduce its effects on our economy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Poor Joe, he just cant do anything right. Failed democrat leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL still winning I see. Ok so don’t try harder, it’s not working.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Defend???? You have utterly failed to provide any resemblance of proof of which to defend FFS! Now I get it, no proof required “it was stolen”!


I never said it was stolen, because I cant prove that. What I can prove is that Joe Biden is a failure of a president.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'll just post this little reminder of what it was like during the early days of the pandemic, when it was possible to reduce its effects on our economy.
> 
> View attachment 5172787


Another event blown out of proportion by the media.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We've already discussed this and you agreed that all the factors leading up to rampant inflation were created during Trump's administration. I also very accurately reviewed our economic situation and, guess what? The sky is not falling, chicken little. The economy is recovering from Trump's mishandling of the epidemic. I owned you when you tried to refute that as well.
> 
> I realize that trolls like you just repeat their lies even when they've been owned in a discussion So I thought I 'd just bring it up so you can pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> ...


the better grade of idiot is entrenched in the Donbas. You may experience delays in shipment.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> LOL still winning I see. Ok so don’t try harder, it’s not working.


What numbers would you like me to tear up? Employment? Immigration? Crime? Inflation? ALL you guys do is revert back to trump because thats all you know is hate.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I never said it was stolen, because I cant prove that. What I can prove is that Joe Biden is a failure of a president.


I await your beginning to do so.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I await your beginning to do so.


The numbers speak for themselves. Twice the amount of border arrests from last year, record amount of overdoses, record high gas prices, highest inflation in 40 years. Shit stock market. Plus we are now in a recession. Do you deny any of this?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Twice the amount of border arrests from last year, record amount of overdoses, record high gas prices, highest inflation in 40 years. Do you deny any of this?


Numbers do not speak unless accompanied by documentation of what they mean. The source and treatment of the numbers is consequential.

Disclose your sources. You have not done so.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2022)

High gas prices, shit I paid 3.50 gal here


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are suffering from media brainwashing, also known as TDS(Trump derangement syndrome). Meanwhile, not one democrat in here can defend Joe Biden and his mass inflation, mass immigration plan.


republicans?!......smh
*MITCH MCCONNELL VOWS TO BLOCK BIDEN’S ENTIRE AGENDA JUST TO BE A DICK*








Mitch McConnell Vows to Block Biden’s Entire Agenda Just to Be a Dick


The Senator from Kentucky is “100%” focused on obstructing anything that might actually help Americans.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Twice the amount of border arrests from last year, record amount of overdoses, record high gas prices, highest inflation in 40 years. Shit stock market. Plus we are now in a recession. Do you deny any of this?


Every single point has been debated and proven that none can be laid on Biden. It’s beyond my abilities to make you see this even if it’s really not hard. I’m bored and done with this, you’ve become mundane.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Twice the amount of border arrests from last year


Isn't that actually a measure of success?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We've already discussed this and you agreed that all the factors leading up to rampant inflation were created during Trump's administration. I also very accurately reviewed our economic situation and, guess what? The sky is not falling, chicken little. The economy is recovering from Trump's mishandling of the epidemic. I owned you when you tried to refute that as well.
> 
> I realize that trolls like you just repeat their lies even when they've been owned in a discussion So I thought I 'd just bring it up so you can pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> ...


God, I really hope for the farms sake he’s on short term contract. Or he’s gone rogue after the termination notice .


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> God, I really hope for the farms sake he’s on short term contract. Or he’s gone rogue after the termination notice .


Bambi is an embarrassment to his troll farm.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons. NYC has become a free for all. Crime is up 34% from last year.


So if police cannot get away with torture and murder in the streets they don't want to be police any longer?....I'd rather have more crime.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Twice the amount of border arrests from last year, record amount of overdoses, record high gas prices, highest inflation in 40 years. Shit stock market. Plus we are now in a recession. Do you deny any of this?


correlation/causation. No links, no argument. Please review terms received and act now!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Bambi is an embarrassment to his troll farm.


worse. He is работник месяца.

employee of the month


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another event blown out of proportion by the media.


Like Trump's inauguration numbers?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Every single point has been debated and proven that none can be laid on Biden. It’s beyond my abilities to make you see this even if it’s really not hard. I’m bored and done with this, you’ve become mundane.


Ignore the employment index, recession GNP, record amount of border arrests and overdoses, stock market, and every other category on the board. No problem, live in fantasy land. California dreamin.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> correlation/causation. No links, no argument. Please review terms received and act now!


Not my problem you dont know how to scroll back and read. Still waiting for ONE good thing Joe Biden has done while in office. Just one. So far, zip, nada, squat.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Every single point has been debated and proven that none can be laid on Biden. It’s beyond my abilities to make you see this even if it’s really not hard. I’m bored and done with this, you’ve become mundane.


Go ahead and pretend Joes executive orders never happened, stay in la la land. Radical climate change freaks had to be appeased, thats why we are paying double for gas.









Biden’s Radical, Anti-Fossil Fuel Energy Policy Costs Americans Dearly


There’s a popular genre of fiction books and TV programs that explore what the world might have been like if history had taken a different twist. What if Julius Caesar never crossed the Rubicon? What if Napoleon won at Waterloo? What if the Allies lost the Great War? And what might gasoline...




www.heritage.org


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Trump's tarriffs were both recessionary and inflationary in their effects on the US. Trade imbalance with China was not affected at all. In fact, total imports and trade imbalance went up big time during his term. His one term, just pointing out he lost his bid for a second term.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's tarriffs were both recessionary and inflationary in their effects on the US. Trade imbalance with China was not affected at all. In fact, total imports and trade imbalance went up big time during his term. His one term, just pointing out he lost his bid for a second term.
> 
> View attachment 5172842


(Trump derangement syndrome kicking in again.) Without mentioning Trump, can you name one good thing Joe Biden has done for America?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not my problem you dont know how to scroll back and read. Still waiting for ONE good thing Joe Biden has done while in office. Just one. So far, zip, nada, squat.


you can thank Mitch McConnell and the republicans for that....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

*MITCH MCCONNELL VOWS TO BLOCK BIDEN’S ENTIRE AGENDA JUST TO BE A DICK*








Mitch McConnell Vows to Block Biden’s Entire Agenda Just to Be a Dick


The Senator from Kentucky is “100%” focused on obstructing anything that might actually help Americans.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> (Trump derangement syndrome kicking in again.) Without mentioning Trump, can you name one good thing Joe Biden has done for America?


He didn’t politicize the justice department and embarrass our nation


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ignore the employment index, recession GNP, record amount of border arrests and overdoses, stock market, and every other category on the board. No problem, live in fantasy land. California dreamin.


Newsom 2024


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Newsom 2024
> View attachment 5172864


You grabbed him by the pussy there
Strictly speaking locker room talk of course


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> you can thank Mitch McConnell and the republicans for that....


I thank you for at least admitting it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *MITCH MCCONNELL VOWS TO BLOCK BIDEN’S ENTIRE AGENDA JUST TO BE A DICK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not as if congress was cooperative while trump was in office. Checks and balances are the reason this country is successful. No party gets a chance to become too powerful.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I thank you for at least admitting it.


Yes, Mitch is doing his best to obstruct Biden and America....easy to admit


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You grabbed him by the pussy there
> Strictly speaking locker room talk of course


Trump did alot of dumb shit the media blew out of proportion. But if you look at the numbers he was a good president. Way better than Joe. Solid scores for GNP, stock market, unemployment, and stable borders. Energy independence too, and no new wars. Also restored funding to black colleges, and cracked down on animal abusers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its not as if congress was cooperative while trump was in office. Checks and balances are the reason this country is successful. No party gets a chance to become too powerful.


Stealing a few lifelong appointments on the Supreme Court is as close as it gets


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yes, Mitch is doing his best to obstruct Biden and America....easy to admit


Its not as if Adam Schiff or Nancy helped Trump out. I understand it works both ways.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stealing a few lifelong appointments on the Supreme Court is as close as it gets


Its only appointing when its a democrat I guess. Dems go as far as to re-define the entire supreme court:









Democrats to introduce legislation to expand Supreme Court from 9 to 13 justices


President Joe Biden announced the formation of a commission last week to study the court's structure, including the number of justices and their length of service.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its only appointing when its a democrat I guess.


What? 
tell us why Mitch stopped Obama from a choice with 11 month’s to go but Trump did it with two weeks to go ?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What?
> tell us why Mitch stopped Obama from a choice with 11 month’s to go but Trump did it with two weeks to go ?


Mcconnel did that because he is a republican and had the power to do it, he controls the senate. Dick move, but hey thats politics.









Crimes committed by illegal immigrants surged in 2021 after declining in previous years


The number of crimes committed by illegal immigrants surged during fiscal year 2021, including a 1,900% increase in murders and a 400% increase in assaults and domestic violence.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its not as if Adam Schiff or Nancy helped Trump out. I understand it works both ways.


Thank goodness the republicans weren't in control of the House when trump was in office. America would be unrecognizable today....


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Thank goodness the republicans weren't in control of the House when trump was in office.  You wouldn't recognize America today if they were....


Are you saying the country was doing poorly during Trumps time before covid? If so, explain.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Are you saying the country was doing poorly during Trumps time before covid? If so, explain.


trump is a twice impeached crook and belongs behind bars....dickless republicans left him in office.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5172900


up yours douche.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump is a twice impeached crook and belongs behind bars....dickless republicans left him in office.
> View attachment 5172905


Never found guilty, just acts of desperation by the democrats. A waste of taxpayer money. You can blame him for covid but that would have happened to any president. You guys have been bamboozled by the media. Pre covid, Trumps GNP was way better than Obamas. Strong stock market too, stable inflation, and cheap gas. And Joes economy, has brought us down the toilet, into a recession. From defunding the police to raising taxes, to amnesty for illegal immigration, to enacting the Green New Deal, Biden has dragged our economy into a dumpster. All in one short year.

Joe has also always been a spokesman for China. Who knows how much they pay him. Dont forget, he is pushing us towards electric cars when all the batteries are made in China. Solar panels too, all China. Here he is trying to give them favored nation status:









User Clip: 1991, Joe Biden Talks About Most Favored Nation Status For China


1991, Joe Biden Talks About Most Favored Nation Status For China




www.c-span.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> up yours douche.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Never found guilty, just acts of desperation by the democrats. A waste of taxpayer money. You can blame him for covid but that would have happened to any president. You guys have been bamboozled by the media. Pre covid, Trumps GNP was way better than Obamas. Strong stock market too, stable inflation, and cheap gas. And Joes economy, has brought us down the toilet, into a recession. From defunding the police to raising taxes, to amnesty for illegal immigration, to enacting the Green New Deal, Biden has dragged our economy into a dumpster. All in one short year.
> 
> Joe has also always been a spokesman for China. Who knows how much they pay him. Dont forget, he is pushing us towards electric cars when all the batteries are made in China. Solar panels too, all China. Here he is trying to give them favored nation status:
> 
> ...


So far I still have not heard even ONE DAM THING Joe Biden has done to help America. Before you buy into all Joes bullshit about how he created millions of jobs, look at the numbers. Feb, 2020 workforce: 158 million March 2022: 158 million No, you dont get credit for the same people going back to their old jobs.









March Jobs Report Shows near Return to Pre-pandemic Levels — Except for Workers on the Sidelines of the Economy


The jobs report for March shows key labor market indicators — including the number of employed and unemployed individuals and the unemployment rate — have almost returned to pre-pandemic levels, but elevated retirements continue to boost the numbers on the sidelines of the US economy.




www.aei.org


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Never found guilty, just acts of desperation by the democrats. A waste of taxpayer money. You can blame him for covid but that would have happened to any president. You guys have been bamboozled by the media. Pre covid, Trumps GNP was way better than Obamas. Strong stock market too, stable inflation, and cheap gas. And Joes economy, has brought us down the toilet, into a recession. From defunding the police to raising taxes, to amnesty for illegal immigration, to enacting the Green New Deal, Biden has dragged our economy into a dumpster. All in one short year.
> 
> Joe has also always been a spokesman for China. Who knows how much they pay him. Dont forget, he is pushing us towards electric cars when all the batteries are made in China. Solar panels too, all China. Here he is trying to give them favored nation status:
> 
> ...


how many times have trump bankrupted his companies? as he swindled decent honest people out of their money?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So far I still have not heard even ONE DAM THING Joe Biden has done to help America.


Stopped the radical right from winning 
Anytime homegrown terrorist are stopped Americans win


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So far I still have not heard even ONE DAM THING Joe Biden has done to help America.


He's the President of the United States and trump is not.....that's enough for me. Job well done.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So far I still have not heard even ONE DAM THING Joe Biden has done to help America.





doublejj said:


> how many times have trump bankrupted his companies? as he swindled decent honest people out of their money?


None of that makes Joe a good president. Next please.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> He's the President of the United States and trump is not.....that's enough for me. Job well done.


I'm glad someone likes the gas and inflation prices. Never would have happened under trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> None of that makes Joe a good president. Next please.


It does to patriots 
You can’t relate


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It does to patriots
> You can’t relate


I can relate to GDP, employment figures, the middle class, low crime, energy independence, stock market strength. Things Joe Biden is destroying.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> None of that makes Joe a good president. Next please.


trump the bankrupter is not my president....that makes Joe the perfect president. He saved America from fascists...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I can relate to GDP, employment figures, the middle class, low crime, energy independence, stock market strength. Things Joe Biden is destroying.


Not a patriot ?
Then go sit in the corner 
We have this


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm glad someone likes the gas and inflation prices. Never would have happened under trump.


Prove it ?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not my problem you dont know how to scroll back and read. Still waiting for ONE good thing Joe Biden has done while in office. Just one. So far, zip, nada, squat.


He restored environmental protections gutted by Trump


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Prove it ?


thankfully we will never know.....


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Speaking of impeachments.

Trump used the same tactic during the second trial in the Senate that he's trying to use now.

This thing where he claims a president may commit any crime as long as he says he believed it was in the interest of the country. 

First time it was used: Trump was impeached for abuse of office because he threatened to withhold US national defense funds from Ukraine and asked for a "favor" -- a personal political favor -- to investigate Hunter Biden, the son of the man who was running against him. Trump was impeached. That is a matter or record. In a trial in the Senate, Republican Senators defended Trump by saying it's OK because he believed it was in the national interest. No explanation WHY it was in the national interest -- holding back funds that were part of a national security funding bill for what exactly? Well his judges didn't ask. They just said Trump believed it was in the national interest, so it's all good with them. Never mind that it made no legal sense. It made political sense to the Republican Senators.

nuff said. The trial in the Senate was a political event, not a legal one. The trial proved nothing regarding guilt or innocence. 

Now: A brief has been filed for a civil lawsuit brought by seven injured Capitol police who are suing Trump, Tarrio, and a host of others -- by name. The suit, filed in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, claims that Trump and his co-defendants violated the Ku Klux Klan of 1871, which protects against violence that interferes with Congress’ duties. It also accuses the defendants of violating D.C. law by committing “bias-motivated acts of terrorism.”

In the filing for the injured officers, there are many pages listing specifically what each defendant did and the consequences. Full brief can be found HERE .. This is all to say, it's not a vague fact free BS filing like what Trump had his lawyers file to overturn the election. This one is tight and is crammed with links to evidence, statements made by the defendants and specifies how the officers were injured.

They are asking for a declaratory judgement that specific laws were broken. They are asking for injunctive relief. They are asking for compensatory damages. They are asking for punitive damages. They are asking for attorney's fees be covered.

In his filings to the court, Trump does not deny that he conspired and then led an insurrection and bloody coup. He claims he has presidential immunity because he believed he was acting in an official capacity when he conspired and then led the insurrection. 

Trump already has been denied immunity in this matter on the grounds that he was acting as a candidate and not as president at the time he committed his crimes. Trump is appealing this ruling. I have not heard one credible source agree with Trump's side. This has never happened before, so who knows what the outcome will be. But, really. Trump's case seems pretty thin.

@NYCBambu : The above are facts and irrefutable. Do not reply to this post. You are not the intended audience.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2022)

I just skipped 8 pages and Bambi is still here, spewing crap?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of impeachments.
> 
> Trump used the same tactic during the second trial in the Senate that he's trying to use now.
> 
> ...


Lock him up!......


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Did some idiot just say the US was doing great while Trump was in office? Hell no. Unemployment at historically high levels. Trump took this country into the shitter.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump the bankrupter is not my president....that makes Joe the perfect president. He saved America from fascists...
> View attachment 5172955


Your logic is simply brilliant. Are you the representative of the group?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So, you are a teacher. Excellent and commendable. Should be easy for you to say what good Joe has done for the country. Please tell me.


you're just making me sad now...i've seen better responses from a broken AI program...would you like some toast?


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did some idiot just say the US was doing great while Trump was in office? Hell no. Unemployment at historically high levels. Trump took this country into the shitter.
> 
> View attachment 5172960


Source please. I said pre pandemic. You want to blame Trump for covid go ahead but it effected every country in the world. Biden didnt do any better with it, he just had a much less severe strain. Keep acting like a douchebag and you will be blocked.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Source please. I said pre pandemic. You want to blame Trump for covid go ahead but it effected every country in the world. Biden didnt do any better with it, he just had a much less severe strain.


Son 
You have made me understand how Jim Jones followers just kept the faith


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Son
> You have made me understand how Jim Jones followers just kept the faith


Can any of you mount a serious, logical argument?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Your logic is simply brilliant. Are you the representative of the group?


When you've saved the free world from facists there is little more you need to add....


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

doublejj said:


> When you've saved the free world from facists there is little more you need to add....


I'm sure you are a nice guy in real life. But bro, stick to growing weed you dont know shit about politics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> worse. He is работник месяца.
> 
> employee of the month


damn it, i wanted that parking spot by the door...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> (Trump derangement syndrome kicking in again.) Without mentioning Trump, can you name one good thing Joe Biden has done for America?


we have you warty little fucking toad, and you ignore it...but that's what fucking morons do, they ask questions and then ignore the answer...you should have some cognitive testing done, i think you have long covid of the brain...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm sure you are a nice guy in real life. But bro, stick to growing weed you dont know shit about politics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I thank you for at least admitting it.


and there it goes...i knew you'd latch on to that the second i saw jj's reply....you just are a shitty little toad of a person.
Biden is not my favorite, and i do not want him to run again, but if he is who the democrats nominate, then i'll vote for him again, just to fuck the republicans every way i can, because that's what they've been doing to us...
and i told you a whole list of good things Biden has done in office and you ignored it, you mentally deficient magat


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I'm sure you are a nice guy in real life. But bro, stick to growing weed you dont know shit about politics.


He's a Vietnam vet who deserves respect from better people than you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump did alot of dumb shit the media blew out of proportion. But if you look at the numbers he was a good president. Way better than Joe. Solid scores for GNP, stock market, unemployment, and stable borders. Energy independence too, and no new wars. Also restored funding to black colleges, and cracked down on animal abusers.


now you're just a bald face lying fascist piece of shit again...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Never found guilty, just acts of desperation by the democrats. A waste of taxpayer money. You can blame him for covid but that would have happened to any president. You guys have been bamboozled by the media. Pre covid, Trumps GNP was way better than Obamas. Strong stock market too, stable inflation, and cheap gas. And Joes economy, has brought us down the toilet, into a recession. From defunding the police to raising taxes, to amnesty for illegal immigration, to enacting the Green New Deal, Biden has dragged our economy into a dumpster. All in one short year.
> 
> Joe has also always been a spokesman for China. Who knows how much they pay him. Dont forget, he is pushing us towards electric cars when all the batteries are made in China. Solar panels too, all China. Here he is trying to give them favored nation status:
> 
> ...


the fact that you think that just shows that you're a magat piece of shit...trump deserved to be impeached both times, anyone who isn't fucking retarded or a criminal would have no trouble admitting it...so republicans are either retarded, a criminal, or a retarded criminal...i vote for both...


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He's a Vietnam vet who deserves respect from better people than you


In real life I would respect him if I knew he was a veteran. On a public forum though, he is an unidentified person not mounting much of an argument. Can YOU tell me anything good Joe Biden has done to help America? I am still waiting.


Room full of democrats on a Biden thread. All they can do to defend Biden policy is point to Trump. Amazing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

i finally had enough, he's ignored...wow, he was a fucking dumb one, and he's getting fat as fuck with all the cookies...i think it's time for everyone to quit feeding this one.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> In real life I would respect him if I knew he was a veteran. On a public forum though, he is an unidentified person not mounting much of an argument. Can YOU tell me anything good Joe Biden has done to help America? I am still waiting.


I already did, jackass.



Sir Napsalot said:


> He restored environmental protections gutted by Trump


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> In real life I would respect him if I knew he was a veteran. On a public forum though, he is an unidentified person not mounting much of an argument. Can YOU tell me anything good Joe Biden has done to help America? I am still waiting. (Hint: It's nothing Trump did.)



Ok so since nobody knows anything I took a look myself and found something good Joe has done. Hands out money to the poor


Sir Napsalot said:


> I already did, jackass.


Source please, and you dont have to be a dick about it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok so since nobody knows anything I took a look myself and found something good Joe has done. Hands out money to the poor
> 
> Source please, and you dont have to be a dick about it.


Actually, nevermind I know what you mean. Thats true, but hard to say it was a good thing when it led us into record high gas prices and inflation. All done to appease the climate squad. Do you think we have 8 more years before we melt, like Ocasio Cortez does? Do you realize global warming is about a 1.5 degree change over a 100 year span?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Source please, and you dont have to be a dick about it.


I don't have to be, but in your case I choose to be because you are a clueless jackass


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I don't have to be, but in your case I choose to be because you are a clueless jackass


Fine, be a dick. In real life you would say, nothing.


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Killer of small business, breaker of landlords. Destroyer of the middle class. King of inflation, falsehoods, open borders, and back door deals. Defender of nobody, father of crack heads. Inherently racist and unusually dumb. Stumbling, mumbling, plagiarizing, and yes....fondling. Tell me democrats, who can this be?









Kamala Harris believed Joe Biden’s accusers — until she didn’t


By the standard of her own ample public record, Kamala Harris has just joined the presidential campaign of a serial sexual abuser, Joe Biden. It was during the Brett Kavanaugh hearings that we fir…




nypost.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

It's a fact. Trump led this country into the shitter. lujlz at the idea that I have to post a link describing what we all went through during Trump's completely inept and vile actions before and during the pandemic. 

Does anybody want to deny that unemployment was as low as 25% when an unprepared nation was confronted with the carnage during the early days of the epidemic. 

Does anybody want to deny that Trump was more concerned about the numbers than people dying or the crisis in our hospitals.

These are facts and cannot be denied. 

@NYCBambu do not contaminate my posts with your made up shit. Do not reply to my posts. I'm not talking to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i finally had enough, he's ignored...wow, he was a fucking dumb one, and he's getting fat as fuck with all the cookies...i think it's time for everyone to quit feeding this one.


I've stopped replying to him and have him on ignore. I'm asking him to leave me alone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've stopped replying to him and have him on ignore. I'm asking him to leave me alone.


you know he was just seeing how long he could keep repeating the same few posts, basically, and we would keep responding...i was curious as well, i found out how long i could get any entertainment out of it


----------



## NYCBambu (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's a fact. Trump led this country into the shitter. lujlz at the idea that I have to post a link describing what we all went through during Trump's completely inept and vile actions before and during the pandemic.
> 
> Does anybody want to deny that unemployment was as low as 25% when an unprepared nation was confronted with the carnage during the early days of the epidemic.
> 
> ...


Blame trump for covid, thats funny. And still zero about Joe, ok np. Trump had the lowest unemployment level in 50 years. Let me know if you would like to see sources. Have a great night and sorry to have offended you.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know he was just seeing how long he could keep repeating the same few posts, basically, and we would keep responding...i was curious as well, i found out how long i could get any entertainment out of it


The asshole just says shit and doesn't care if he's speaking the truth of what he said. He's degrading himself and for what? I'm embarrassed for his family, assuming he has one.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

.


NYCBambu said:


> Blame trump for covid, thats funny. And still zero about Joe,


The Trump Flu. Australia got rid of Covid two or three times, it actually wasn't hard in the early days. We kept getting Covid back due to American air crew. So yea..Trump didn't do anywhere near enough.
You keep ignoring the fact i mentioned two time's BIden's only job was to get rid of trump. And he did. That was a good thing.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5173012


Hottest presidential family ever.


Fogdog said:


> The asshole just says shit and doesn't care if he's speaking the truth of what he said. He's degrading himself and for what? I'm embarrassed for his family, assuming he has one.


Good thing Biden has better people to defend him. They don't have much better evidence, but their attempts are far better.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> .
> 
> The Trump Flu. Australia got rid of Covid two or three times, it actually wasn't hard in the early days. We kept getting Covid back due to American air crew. So yea..Trump didn't do anywhere near enough.
> You keep ignoring the fact i mentioned two time's BIden's only job was to get rid of trump. And he did. That was a good thing.


Austrailia had the harshest lockdowns on the planet, I hope you enjoyed that. Awesome definition of a presidents job, super factual. Its true in this case though, I wil give you that. Joe hasnt done one thing besides win, and even that was questionable. It took a deadly disease that killded thousands of people for Trump to screw up the economy. Biden led us into a recession all by himself.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> .
> 
> The Trump Flu. Australia got rid of Covid two or three times, it actually wasn't hard in the early days. We kept getting Covid back due to American air crew. So yea..Trump didn't do anywhere near enough.
> You keep ignoring the fact i mentioned two time's BIden's only job was to get rid of trump. And he did. That was a good thing.





Fogdog said:


> The asshole just says shit and doesn't care if he's speaking the truth of what he said. He's degrading himself and for what? I'm embarrassed for his family, assuming he has one.


Dont stop now, I know you have some good mother jokes in you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173191


One group of radicals amongst 50,000 people. Big deal. Tell me how those kill Mike pence guys effected your life. I feel Joe Bidens blundering every day at the pump and at the supermarket.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173193


No, you just say that because you dont know how to defend Joe Biden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173193


i learn weird shit every day...like the fact that men with manicures don't bother to keep their nails clean, because you can't see the dirt through the nail polish.... 
or alternately...that some women have very mannish hands....¿?¿


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i learn weird shit every day...like the fact that men with manicures don't bother to keep their nails clean, because you can't see the dirt through the nail polish....
> or alternately...that some women have very mannish hands....¿?¿


I’ve never had nail polish so I really have no comment either way
I just ran out of mom jokes


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

We all know how badly the country suffered under Trump's bungled response to the Covid epidemic. Well, here we are, 1 1/2 years into office and:

*Continued Job Growth in July Points To Persistent Strength in Economic Recovery*

The recovery of all private sector jobs points to a lingering strength in the economy, but overaggressive Fed action to tackle inflation risks causing a harmful downturn. 

Over the past two years, the U.S. economy under President Joe Biden has experienced a rapid recovery from the devastation wrought by the COVID-19 pandemic. In fact, the latest jobs report shows that the United States has recovered all net private sector jobs lost due to the pandemic—far earlier than initial projections estimated. And while inflation has imposed significant costs on families, there are signals that the worst price increases are behind us as the cost of many key raw materials trends downward. 









Continued Job Growth in July Points To Persistent Strength in Economic Recovery


The recovery of all private sector jobs points to a lingering strength in the economy, but overaggressive Fed action to tackle inflation risks causing a harmful downturn.




www.americanprogress.org





What did Republicans say when Biden took office? "I hope he fails". Damn traitors. All of them.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We all know how badly the country suffered under Trump's bungled response to the Covid epidemic. Well, here we are, 1 1/2 years into office and:
> 
> *Continued Job Growth in July Points To Persistent Strength in Economic Recovery*
> 
> ...


Big deal people went back to their old jobs 2 years later. My kid still cant go to college without being on the shot program, even now. And you call that progress? As I have said earlier, all Joe did was restore the labor force to pre pandemic levels. So dont act as if he created any jobs.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Part 2 of the stunningly good jobs report in July:

*Continued Job Growth in July Points To Persistent Strength in Economic Recovery*

*"The Biden jobs boom*
Under President Biden, the United States has added 9 million jobs—the highest number of jobs added in any president’s first 17 months. Not only is the unemployment rate at a historic low of 3.6 percent, but more Americans are now employed in the private sector than at any time during the previous administration. As a result, the number of Americans making initial claims for unemployment benefits is the lowest it has been in more than half a century, and long-term unemployment saw its fastest decline on record in the 12 months following enactment of the American Rescue Plan Act (ARPA).

This *unprecedented recovery in employment would not have been possible without President Biden’s rescue plan.* Signed into law in March 2021, ARPA provided funding for key public health measures, such as a historic vaccination and medical supply distribution efforts that were key to getting Americans back to work safely. Before ARPA, in February 2021, the Congressional Budget Office (CBO) projected that the unemployment rate would be 5.1 percent in fiscal year 2022. But one year later, in May 2022, the CBO projected that the unemployment rate would be 3.8 percent in FY 2022, with the actual rate in June 2022 even lower, at 3.6 percent. This recovery in employment was not inevitable: A Moody’s Analytics report found that without ARPA, “Because of the weakened economy, unemployment rises back over 7% in summer 2021 and remains materially higher after that.”"

If one listens to Republicans, you'd think we were still in the wreckage of Trump's economy. If Republicans were still calling the shots, 2% more unemployment than we have today. And this was not an accident. The American Rescue Plan Act is saving this country from becoming the shithole nation that Republicans want it to be.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Big deal people went back to their old jobs 2 years later. *My kid still cant go to college without being on the shot program, even now. And you call that progress? *As I have said earlier, all Joe did was restore the labor force to pre pandemic levels. So dont act as if he created any jobs.


yes.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

*Biden hails strong June jobs report, takes jab at Trump*

"President Biden on Friday hailed the June jobs report, which showed the U.S. economy added 372,000 jobs, noting that there are more jobs in the U.S. than at any time under former President Trump.

“In the second quarter of this year, we created more jobs than in any quarter under any of my predecessors in the nearly 40 years before the pandemic. We have more Americans working in the private sector today than any day during Donald Trump’s Presidency — more people than any time in our history,” Biden said in a statement."









Biden hails strong June jobs report, takes jab at Trump


President Biden on Friday hailed the June jobs report, which showed the U.S. economy added 372,000 jobs, noting that there are more jobs in the U.S. than at any time under former President Trump. “…




thehill.com





lol just look at that statement and compare it to what the idiot, @NYCBambu and other brainwashed Republicans say. *More people have jobs today then ever in Trump's days.* Not just "the trends are looking up", but more jobs than Trump ever could report. Assuming the alliterate fool could remember what his handlers told him.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Big deal people went back to their old jobs 2 years later. My kid still cant go to college without being on the shot program, even now. And you call that progress? As I have said earlier, all Joe did was restore the labor force to pre pandemic levels. So dont act as if he created any jobs.





Fogdog said:


> Part 2 of the stunningly good jobs report in July:
> 
> *Continued Job Growth in July Points To Persistent Strength in Economic Recovery*
> 
> ...


I keep telling you, look at the total amount employed before the pandemic. It is the same as it is now, maybe a tiny bit more. Would anybody care for a free crack smoking lesson?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616403886388092


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Biden hails strong June jobs report, takes jab at Trump*
> 
> "President Biden on Friday hailed the June jobs report, which showed the U.S. economy added 372,000 jobs, noting that there are more jobs in the U.S. than at any time under former President Trump.
> 
> ...


scrabble scrabble


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I keep telling you, look at the total amount employed before the pandemic. It is the same as it is now, maybe a tiny bit more. Would anybody care for a free crack smoking lesson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even CNN cannot spin the job growth nonsense.









America added 431,000 jobs in March, bringing the unemployment rate to a new pandemic low


The US economy added 431,000 jobs in March, bringing the unemployment rate to a new pandemic-era low of 3.6%, the Bureau of Labor Statistics reported Friday.




www.cnn.com





As of April, the economy was still 1.6 million jobs -- or 1% -- short of where it was in February 2020 before the pandemic hit. CNN also admits that prior to the pandemic, the jobless rate was at 3.5%, matching the near 50-year low first set in 2019 by Trump.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173227


You are good at memes, but facts backed up by numbers are far more effective.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Even CNN cannot spin the job growth nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which shows just what a good steward the Obama administration is proving to have been.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

This headline didn't age well. Also, look at the date it was published. Maybe they were just joking.


*Biden wants you to believe he’s creating jobs — despite what your own eyes tell you*
By
Post Editorial Board
April 1, 2022









Biden wants you to believe he’s creating jobs — despite what your own eyes tell you


While President Joe Biden flouts about “record job-creation”, the reality is that he’s wiping out the economy with record-high inflation and taxes, the Post Editorial Board writes.




nypost.com





They were suffering from recency bias*. If they had not, they would have seen the trends. But no. They just looked at the immediate situation and talked as if things could not get better. A few months after that editorial was published, Biden reported not only that more people were working than ever under Trump, there is every expctation that the next few months will show even better jobs recovery.



*Recency bias is *the tendency to place too much emphasis on experiences that are freshest in your memory*—even if they are not the most relevant or reliable.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are good at memes, but facts backed up by numbers are far more effective.


which is why you refuse to disclose yours.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

And yet Trumps supporters continue to say he is just like them


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Biden hails strong June jobs report, takes jab at Trump*
> 
> "President Biden on Friday hailed the June jobs report, which showed the U.S. economy added 372,000 jobs, noting that there are more jobs in the U.S. than at any time under former President Trump.
> 
> ...


Did you just say alliterate? And the I is nowhere near the a either. Keep it coming I love hypocrisy!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173232And yet Trumps supporters continue to say he is just like them


frankly, that insults the hominid on the right.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

Joe Biden didn’t play golf with a killer all weekend


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This headline didn't age well. Also, look at the date it was published. Maybe they were just joking.
> 
> 
> *Biden wants you to believe he’s creating jobs — despite what your own eyes tell you*
> ...


Slowest recovery since Obama took 2 years to do it. Show me the fake report and I will expose it for what it really is.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Slowest recovery since Obama took 2 years to do it. Show me the fake report and I will expose it for what it really is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

ah the ol Repug squirrel is still at it......get a little tired of this one......iggy button is calling me


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

This is behind a pay wall (Financial Times) so, sorry, but here's the headline:

*Wall Street stocks pause after best month since 2020
Closely watched manufacturing survey signals easing price pressures*

That's the thing about recency bias, which idiots like @NYCBambu would like us to suffer from. They look at the moment and think that's all there is to know. The FT reported just an hour ago that recent results from a survey of manufacturers show cost pressures on US manufacturers may be easing. Due to Biden's near perfect response to the problems created by the previous Republican administration, not only are more people working than ever under Trump's, at the same time, his actions are having an effect and it appears that we've seen the worst of it in terms of inflation.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah the ol Repug squirrel is still at it......get a little tired of this one......iggy button is calling me


Thats about all you can do when you cant name one good thing Joe Biden has done for America. Does that frustrate you?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm happy to see that Biden has been trying to repair the damage done to our relationships with our traditional allies


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

There it is, folks. The red line shows results from earlier surveys regarding prices paid by manufacturers. The green shows the drop in prices paid in July. The black line is consumer price index, one metric for inflation. This is a leading indicator. Inflation will still be with us for a while longer. But the trend line shows we are probably past the worst of it and we will see a return to lower rates of inflation before November. Please note that this was done while growing jobs.

To idiots like @NYCBambu , if you want to disagree with this data, look at how well it predicted the price rises we experienced earlier this year. You want to have it both ways. The index accurately predicted high inflation beginning in late 2020 (ahem, *Trump was still in office when high inflation began*) so, if you want to disagree with today's fine report that shows price pressures are decreasing, then explain why it so accurately predicted Trump's high inflation.









Dollar in Soggy Start to August as U.S. ISM Data Points to Slowing Inflation


A key measure of U.S. inflationary developments adds to evidence a peak in inflation is nearing, weighing on the Dollar at the start of August.




www.poundsterlinglive.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is behind a pay wall (Financial Times) so, sorry, but here's the headline:
> 
> *Wall Street stocks pause after best month since 2020
> Closely watched manufacturing survey signals easing price pressures*
> ...


Did you just say near perfect response? Thats a riot, we are in a recession. One good month does not mean wall street did well under Biden. You cant cherry pick the months you like. Inflation began when gas prices spiked, its trickle down economics in play. Joe waged war on American energy, and we are paying the price. Here are some real numbers, facts:









Joe Biden vs Donald Trump Stock Market, GDP, and Jobs Created


Compare Joe Biden and Donald Trump to see how they stack up on stock market performance, jobs and GDP growth




www.factsarefirst.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do when you cant name one good thing Joe Biden has done for America. Does that frustrate you?


yeah about that.....ummmm....bye


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm happy to see that Biden has been trying to repair the damage done to our relationships with our traditional allies


More like, the rest of the world knows Joe is a weak leader. Thats why Russia is taking over Ukraine. Only happens under democrat leadership. Next, China will take Taiwan and Joe will do nothing.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah about that.....ummmm....bye
> 
> View attachment 5173239


Thats what I thought, have a nice day!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5173241


right on que with this one


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5173241


You guys are meme champions, i will give you that. Cant argue your way out of a paper bag, but good meme.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm happy that the NATO alliance has been repaired after Trump tried to destroy it. Clearly, NATO is the only force that Putin fears.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> My kid still cant go to college without being on the shot program, even now.


Sure it’s not genetics?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

It is also nice knowing that our intel officials won't be fired because they inform congress on foreign nations attacking our citizens under Biden's leadership.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-report-director-of-national-intelligence-reports-to-congress-about-russia-boosting-trump-in-upcoming-election-and-promptly-gets-fired.1006799/


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm happy that the NATO alliance has been repaired after Trump tried to destroy it. Clearly, NATO is the only force that Putin fears.


Explain how Trump tried to destroy it please.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

*Did Trump just destroy NATO? If so, should we care?*
https://www.bostonglobe.com › ideas › 2018/07/17 › story


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is also nice knowing that our intel officials won't be fired because they inform congress on foreign nations attacking our citizens under Biden's leadership.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-report-director-of-national-intelligence-reports-to-congress-about-russia-boosting-trump-in-upcoming-election-and-promptly-gets-fired.1006799/





hanimmal said:


> It is also nice knowing that our intel officials won't be fired because they inform congress on foreign nations attacking our citizens under Biden's leadership.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-report-director-of-national-intelligence-reports-to-congress-about-russia-boosting-trump-in-upcoming-election-and-promptly-gets-fired.1006799/


What would Biden know about hiring trustworthy people? He hired back the World Health Organization after they covered up for China.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

It's nice that Joe Biden does not meddle with DOJ investigations like Trump did.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Did Trump just destroy NATO? If so, should we care?*
> https://www.bostonglobe.com › ideas › 2018/07/17 › story


I cant read that I have exceeded my access. Can you explain this? Was NATO ever destroyed? No.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2022)

When nothing else works .


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I cant read that I have exceeded my access. Can you explain this? Was NATO ever destroyed? No.


Here is Joes latest fake act:





__





The Inflation Reduction Act doesn’t reduce inflation






www.msn.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5173257When nothing else works .


When you have zero facts to work with, flame away.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> When you have zero facts to work with, flame away.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616403886388092



I have often wondered the proper technique for crack smoking. This would be Joe Bidens biggest contribution to America.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 1, 2022)

Things I liked about Trump
1) nothing

Things I liked about Biden 
1) I like when he sniffs me
2) I like smoking crack with his son
3) I like when he passes out standing up
4) I like when he touches young girls hair
5) I like when he forgets words

In other words there is nothing Joe Biden can do that would make me NOT like him. Not even if he shot Trump in the middle of 5th Ave in front of Trump tower.

Kind of like you trumpers blindly loving a chimp no matter what it does


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What would Biden know about hiring trustworthy people? He hired back the World Health Organization after they covered up for China.


By looking at the top notch people that he has appointed. Unlike Trump who appointed lackeys, Biden has appointed highly qualified people in roles that they are suited for.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bidens-cabinet-and-administration-picks.1040825/








NYCBambu said:


> What would Biden know about hiring trustworthy people? He hired back the World Health Organization after they covered up for China.


You must have stellar intelligence sources.

How do you know it wasn't the actual virus lab in Russia that exploded in September 2019? Kind of a weird coincidence that immediately after this happened a global pandemic occurred. No way that Putin just decided to spread it into a neighboring nation to divert blame right?

https://thebulletin.org/2019/09/an-explosion-rocked-a-russian-research-facility-known-for-housing-the-smallpox-virus/





NYCBambu said:


> I have often wondered the proper technique for crack smoking. This would be Joe Bidens biggest contribution to America.










Oh no! Someone who is not in any way whatsoever with the White House has done drugs! lol cuck.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Things I liked about Trump
> 1) nothing
> 
> Things I liked about Biden
> ...


Thank you kind sir. I am glad to hear one of you admit that. The narrow mindedness is *unparalleled.*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank you kind sir. I am glad to hear one of you admit that.


I’ll admit it as well
After four years of coke and coke jr 
Joe Biden seems like a god


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll admit it as well
> After four years of coke and coke jr
> Joe Biden seems like a god


Thank you. I am glad to have someone to blame for taking the country down the toilet.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank you. I am glad to have someone to blame for taking the country down the toilet.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> By looking at the top notch people that he has appointed. Unlike Trump who appointed lackeys, Biden has appointed highly qualified people in roles that they are suited for.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bidens-cabinet-and-administration-picks.1040825/
> 
> ...


Kamala yeah shes real qualified. Picked for one reason and one reason only. How about the trans dude youre not gonna brag about him? Guy has no clue about health, he thinks its ok to give kids hormone blockers. And if they are so good why are we in a recession?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank you. I am glad to have someone to blame for taking the country down the toilet.


By your standard and in your opinion 
Which frankly
Means one man’s vote
And the best part is mine cancels yours 
Which makes me so happy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This headline didn't age well. Also, look at the date it was published. Maybe they were just joking.
> 
> 
> *Biden wants you to believe he’s creating jobs — despite what your own eyes tell you*
> ...


and did the shitty unreliable, unbelievable post make a retraction? an apology? even a new story that reflects the truth instead of their bias?...FUCK NO THEY DIDN'T...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll admit it as well
> After four years of coke and coke jr
> Joe Biden seems like a god


you missed little miss Find Something New


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> By your standard and in your opinion
> Which frankly
> Means one man’s vote
> And the best part is mine cancels yours
> Which makes me so happy


The numbers speak for themselves. Are you denying we are in a recession?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Here is Joes latest fake act:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You linked to an article published by the Washington examiner, posted on MSN.

Washington examiner is owned by the 66th richest man in the world, Philip Anschutz. A devout Christian conservative.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's nice that Joe Biden does not meddle with DOJ investigations like Trump did.


well, in trump's defense, most of those investigations ARE aimed at him...guess it's a lot easier to not meddle in investigations if you haven't given anyone a reason to investigate you....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Are you denying we are in a recession?


Yes the world is 
First pandemic and all


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> By your standard and in your opinion
> Which frankly
> Means one man’s vote
> And the best part is mine cancels yours
> Which makes me so happy


Just think of the millions of republicans that live in California that must know that their votes are all cancelled out by Democrats every 4 years. Kind of like being a republican in NY i guess. I don't understand why they don't all move....


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> You linked to an article published by the Washington examiner, posted on MSN.
> 
> Washington examiner is owned by the 66th richest man in the world, Philip Anschutz. A devout Christian conservative.


Ok but he does make some valid points. Do you dispute anyything he says?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Kamala yeah shes real qualified. Picked for one reason and one reason only.


You are hilariously uninformed. 

Harris was elected Attorney General and the as a senator in a state that has the largest economy in America. As senator she sat on the Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, Senate Judiciary Committee, and Senate Select Committee on Intelligence. 

She is great at debating (made Pence look like a chump), and shit she even made Kavanaugh cry like a little spoiled brat he is.

But sure, you go with whatever one reason your little fragile ego thinks it is.



NYCBambu said:


> How about the trans dude youre not gonna brag about him?


Your bigotry aside, she is also very highly qualified. 

4 star admiral and a pediatrician, served as physician general, on and on. 
https://www.statnews.com/status-list/2022/admiral-rachel-l-levine/




NYCBambu said:


> And if they are so good why are we in a recession?


lmao at your bullshit sales tactic of repetition. 

400k+ jobs added on average every month is not a sign of a recession. 


But hey, that is just a distraction form the nepotism and minions that Trump and the Republicans appointed vs the highly qualified diverse cabinet that Biden and the Democrats have appointed to overcome the bullshit that was left that we all are continually having to deal with after the last dumpster fire that was Trump's presidency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just think of the millions of republicans that live in California that must know that their votes are all cancelled out by Democrats every 4 years. Kind of like being a republican in NY i guess. I don't understand why they don't all move....


they know if they ever all get together at the same time, we'll sedate them all and send them to the middle of the Sahara, or the bottom of the ocean..or hell...or w/e, just as long as they won't be able to find their way back


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just think of the millions of republicans that live in California that must know that their votes are all cancelled out by Democrats every 4 years. Kind of like being a republican in NY i guess. I don't understand why they don't all move....


Thats very true. Any republican vote in NY is pretty much a waste, but not enough reason to move. NY and California will always be democrat central.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok but he does make some valid points. Do you dispute anyything he says?


I dispute all dominionists.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Trump Throws a Fit Over Investigators Going After His “Children,” Who Are in Their 40s


But we do know which one he’d rather see go to jail between Don Jr. and Ivanka, per his former attorney Michael Cohen.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are hilariously uninformed.
> 
> Harris was elected Attorney General and the as a senator in a state that has the largest economy in America. As senator she sat on the Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, Senate Judiciary Committee, and Senate Select Committee on Intelligence.
> 
> ...


I am glad you think theyre qualified. I think he could have picked far better people, and not just based on race or weirdness. Funny he picked Kamala after she backed up Joes sexual accuser. Are you denying we are in a recession?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they know if they ever all get together at the same time, we'll sedate them all and send them to the middle of the Sahara, or the bottom of the ocean..or hell...or w/e, just as long as they won't be able to find their way back


we will do no such thing except in 4am revenge fantasies. That belongs to the fascists.


----------



## ismann (Aug 1, 2022)

He's a complete failure and anyone who still supports him gives ammo to the "dope fries your brain" crowd.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump Throws a Fit Over Investigators Going After His “Children,” Who Are in Their 40s
> 
> 
> But we do know which one he’d rather see go to jail between Don Jr. and Ivanka, per his former attorney Michael Cohen.
> ...


paywall


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am glad you think theyre qualified. I think he could have picked far better people, and not just based on race or weirdness.


Once again you ignore all relevant facts and just continue with your trolling like a good little propagandist. You are wrong, and will continue to be. Because you are just another in the endless lines of trolls pushing the right wing hate mongering narratives to try to keep Dear Leader's cult all angsty.




NYCBambu said:


> Funny he picked Kamala after she backed up Joes sexual accuser. Are you denying we are in a recession?


LMAO you are a fucking cuckhold for the Russian propaganda.

You really think we didn't see the Putin love note that lady wrote. 

lol you are really bad at this. Outside of bumping stupid titled thread, you got nothing but regurgitated spam that is almost completely bullshit.

As for your repetitive troll of 'recession' scare mongering, yeah, we have no clue if we are in one right now or not because the economists studying the economy have not declared it yet. And why? Because of the robust consumer spending and extremely high levels of job growth. That is not something that occurs in a recession.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am glad you think theyre qualified. I think he could have picked far better people, and not just based on race or weirdness. Funny he picked Kamala after she backed up Joes sexual accuser. Are you denying we are in a recession?


It's a difficult job restoring all the damage trump and Mitch McConnell did over 4 years. Give Joe a chance it's only been a little over 1 year....if we can get rid of Mitch things would improve much faster. Republicans in congress are trying their best to sink this country. Fight on Joe we are behind you 100%.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> paywall


They give a limited number of free reads. 

Basically, he had a meltdown at some interview with a tainted media outlet and spewed all the same falsehoods that @NYCBambu drones on about.

_Speaking to the Washington Examiner, Donald Trump baselessly claimed on Friday that the January 6 investigation is an attempt by Democrats to take the heat off of *Joe Biden,* who, for those of you keeping up at home, is not the president who incited a violent riot in an attempt to overturn the results of a free and fair election. “It’s a disgrace, what’s going on. They’re using these things to try and get people’s minds off how incompetently our country is being run. And they don’t care. They’ll go after children,” Trump complained. Speaking of his eldest children as though they were (1) not full-grown adults and (2) hadn’t been given senior positions both in the White House and at the Trump Organization, the ex-president moaned about the panel: “It’s a very unfair situation for my children. Very, very unfair. They are using whatever powers they have. They couldn’t care less. They are vicious people.” He also, for the zillionth time, claimed Attorney General *Letitia James*’s investigation of the Trump family business is politically motivated, saying, “She campaigned on a whole issue of ‘I’ll get Trump. I’ll get Trump.’ And that’s all it was.”_

It was written in Jan '22. Given how good the June jobs report is, how leading indicators are flashing decreasing inflation and how the stock markets are responding, with nearly 10% rise in market valuations, his claims about "incompetently our country is being run" didn't age well. Lulz at how he talks of his 40 YO daughter and sons are children. I dunno, maybe she is. 


None of this rant held up well over time. 


That's the thing about lies vs facts. Facts don't need maintenance. They remain the same over time. Lies require constant maintenance and they change constantly. Just look at the crap @NYCBambu blathers on about. Or the rant that Trump had during that interview. In light of the facts both of them look silly. Which is why they keep trying to draw the blinders.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They give a limited number of free reads.
> 
> Basically, he had a meltdown at some interview with a tainted media outlet and spewed all the same falsehoods that @NYCBambu drones on about.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I bias-checked the Examiner. Yeah.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, in trump's defense, most of those investigations ARE aimed at him...guess it's a lot easier to not meddle in investigations if you haven't given anyone a reason to investigate you....


Joe's son is being investigated for a tax violation. Not a peep from Joe. Garland confirms there will be no interference. Can you imagine what Trump would have done in a similar situation? Oh, wait


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> By looking at the top notch people that he has appointed. Unlike Trump who appointed lackeys, Biden has appointed highly qualified people in roles that they are suited for.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bidens-cabinet-and-administration-picks.1040825/


What a stellar team Biden has assembled to address the US's problems after Trump left it in ruins.

President Joe Biden. What a wonderful thing to say. Sounds clean and free from corruption.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump Throws a Fit Over Investigators Going After His “Children,” Who Are in Their 40s
> 
> 
> But we do know which one he’d rather see go to jail between Don Jr. and Ivanka, per his former attorney Michael Cohen.
> ...


If you really want to compare children, you will lose.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What a stellar team Biden has assembled to address the US's problems after Trump left it in ruins.
> 
> President Joe Biden. What a wonderful thing to say. Sounds clean and free from corruption.


If qualified means giving hormone blockers to children, yes he is qualified.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They give a limited number of free reads.
> 
> Basically, he had a meltdown at some interview with a tainted media outlet and spewed all the same falsehoods that @NYCBambu drones on about.
> 
> ...


Falsehoods like record inflation, record high gas prices? Highest number of border arrests, that kind of falsehood? Of course. You see what you want to see but the numbers dont lie. Joe Biden has run this country into a recession. Dummies voted with hate instead of common sense, and now we are paying the price. Does anybody deny we are in a recession? Can anybody name one good thing Joe has done? If diversity is a category, ok I will surrender that. Joe knows how to choose people based on color and gender. Great skill.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's a difficult job restoring all the damage trump and Mitch McConnell did over 4 years. Give Joe a chance it's only been a little over 1 year....if we can get rid of Mitch things would improve much faster. Republicans in congress are trying their best to sink this country. Fight on Joe we are behind you 100%.


Damage like energy independence, stable borders, and cheap gas. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, strong stock market, positive growth, and stable inflation. Lowest black unemployment too. Trump did more for blacks than Obama. Yeah Trump was rough.

So far, Joe gets credit for having the most diverse panel of misfits, leading the way towards recession with their global warming nonsense. Can you name one tiny island lost, due to global warming? How about a stretch of land? A beach head? Anything? 20 years ago Al Gore said Florida would be gone in 20 years.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you really want to compare children, you will lose.


actually,


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

ismann said:


> He's a complete failure and anyone who still supports him gives ammo to the "dope fries your brain" crowd.


Your uninformed belief is not important to anybody but yourself


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

ismann said:


> He's a complete failure and anyone who still supports him gives ammo to the "dope fries your brain" crowd.


Yes.
Thank goodness the next guy is now in the saddle, and solidly past the eight-second mark.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

How come the local news is saying there isn't enough fire fighters to even fight fires this year, or police to stop the tranq dope zombies from stabbing people in the neck every other day around here? 

Created jobs.. does that mean he put more people to work, or that there are new jobs, or old ones waiting to be filled?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come the local news is saying there isn't enough fire fighters to even fight fires this year, or police to stop the tranq dope zombies from stabbing people in the neck every other day around here?
> 
> Created jobs.. does that mean he put more people to work, or that there are new jobs, or old ones waiting to be filled?


Those were leading questions. How about you come back with something other than a shitty debate tactic.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Falsehoods like record inflation, record high gas prices? Highest number of border arrests, that kind of falsehood? Of course. You see what you want to see but the numbers dont lie. Joe Biden has run this country into a recession. Dummies voted with hate instead of common sense, and now we are paying the price. Does anybody deny we are in a recession? Can anybody name one good thing Joe has done? If diversity is a category, ok I will surrender that. Joe knows how to choose people based on color and gender. Great skill.


"THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING"................yelled Chicken Little as a small cloud passed slowly overhead


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> "THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING"................yelled Chicken Little as a small cloud passed slowly overhead


That would be the left and global warming. 1.5 degrees over 100 years.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come the local news is saying there isn't enough fire fighters to even fight fires this year, or police to stop the tranq dope zombies from stabbing people in the neck every other day around here?
> 
> Created jobs.. does that mean he put more people to work, or that there are new jobs, or old ones waiting to be filled?


All Biden did was restore the work force to pre pandemic levels. He doesnt get credit for recycling the same job. As for police, who would want to be a cop these days after all the disrespect by the left?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Those were leading questions. How about you come back with something other than a shitty debate tactic.


What if a ten year old asked you those questions?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come the local news is saying there isn't enough fire fighters to even fight fires this year,


Maybe it is because they are taking better paying jobs that don't risk their lives. Or maybe it is because there are far more fires than ever before thanks to climate change that the right wing propagandists have been lying about not existing for decades so that their rich ad buyers don't get upset.



Drop That Sound said:


> or police to stop the tranq dope zombies from stabbing people in the neck every other day around here?


Becasue shit hiring practices for the last century has caused people who don't want to just beat on other people to not want to go into that field and instead they go find work in different fields. Especially since they keep getting caught on camera doing shitty things.



Drop That Sound said:


> Created jobs.. does that mean he put more people to work, or that there are new jobs, or old ones waiting to be filled?


Well since Trump's shit handling of the pandemic left tens of millions of people out of work, it is all sorts of combinations.



NYCBambu said:


> All Biden did was restore the work force to pre pandemic levels. He doesnt get credit for recycling the same job.


Your insight into all the people in America's labor participation is almost god like!

You keep on selling troll. 



NYCBambu said:


> That would be the left and global warming. 1.5 degrees over 100 years.


Look at you pretending like averages don't mean extremes that are devastating in particular areas.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> What if a ten year old asked you those questions?


He wouldn't. Not unless he had be set up to do so by an obnoxious troll.

Come on man. You were trying to make a point. Come out and say it. If you manage to be coherent, we won't laugh. This is a safe place.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Why are they creating more jobs, instead of making it more worthwhile to have enough officers to protect us?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are they creating more jobs, instead of making it more worthwhile to have enough officers to protect us?


You mean like when the Republicans refused to help out the localities so that they could pay their police?

There is so much that goes into protecting a society that the Regressives in the Republican party have been cutting funding to for decades. The Democrats have been having to clean up their mess since Biden took office, like funding those police departments in his Covid package (after Trump and the Republicans decided to go with fraud and waste in their's).


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are they creating more jobs, instead of making it more worthwhile to have enough officers to protect us?


Non-sequitur. One does not follow the other. Creating more jobs does not mean they chose not to pay officers what they are worth.

Your post rates an F


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe it is because they are taking better paying jobs that don't risk their lives. Or maybe it is because there are far more fires than ever before thanks to climate change that the right wing propagandists have been lying about not existing for decades so that their rich ad buyers don't get upset.
> 
> Becasue shit hiring practices for the last century has caused people who don't want to just beat on other people to not want to go into that field and instead they go find work in different fields. Especially since they keep getting caught on camera doing shitty things.
> 
> ...


Thats not my insight, those are the facts. Do you dispute them?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are they creating more jobs, instead of making it more worthwhile to have enough officers to protect us?


They rule through chaos, they want things to be this way. Cripple the police and open the border wide. Makes cheating easier, thats why they are pushing for no ID voting. Because you know, ID is racist.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

"dad, how come we don't have enough gas to go on our trip this year?"

"mommy, why is that crazy guy on the sidewalk swinging a hatchet again?" * the same guy that was let out of jail 10 times.

Kids don't ask these questions? lol


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats not my insight, those are the facts. Do you dispute them?


Do I dispute your feels? Yeah, I guess I do.




NYCBambu said:


> They rule through chaos, they want things to be this way. Cripple the police and open the border wide. Makes cheating easier, thats why they are pushing for no ID voting. Because you know, ID is racist.




Not everyone drives and doesn't need/want to spend hours waiting to pay for a id they will never use. That is why voting id requirements are bullshit and favor the white people who were able to flee to the suburbs in the post ww2 era with all that government loans paid for by the rich (you know, the ones minorities were unable to take advantage of).


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Just tell them don't worry, a bad orange man caused all this. There is no problems son. We have a good president. haha


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Any tips on the crack smoking technique? Not sure if I am getting it right. This is Joe Bidens biggest contribution to America.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616403886388092


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> "dad, how come we don't have enough gas to go on our trip this year?"
> 
> "mommy, why is that crazy guy on the sidewalk swinging a hatchet again?" * the same guy that was let out of jail 10 times.
> 
> Kids don't ask these questions? lol


I have no idea what point you are trying to make.

Regarding pay for police and firefighters. This is a good graphic, which is why I chose it but there are plenty of other summaries of pay in other cities and those two categories rate pretty high. Are you saying that 300,000+ in total wages isn't enough? If not, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I would smoke crack too if my dad was a politician hell bent on putting away crack smokers.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do I dispute your feels? Yeah, I guess I do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173334
> ...


What is it that you dispute exactly? Why is it so hard for a black man to get an ID? If I was black I would be insulted that you implied such a thing. And dont you realize our voting system is a free for all without ID? Is that what you really want? Without election integrity we have nothing in this country.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I guess what i'm trying to say, is thats a pretty good salary. If I go apply can I expect to make that much?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are they creating more jobs, instead of making it more worthwhile to have enough officers to protect us?


why aren't you out there being an officer, or a fire fighter, or better yet an ems driver????


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Damage like energy independence, stable borders, and cheap gas. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, strong stock market, positive growth, and stable inflation. Lowest black unemployment too. Trump did more for blacks than Obama. Yeah Trump was rough.
> 
> So far, Joe gets credit for having the most diverse panel of misfits, leading the way towards recession with their global warming nonsense. Can you name one tiny island lost, due to global warming? How about a stretch of land? A beach head? Anything? 20 years ago Al Gore said Florida would be gone in 20 years.


I live in California and drive an electric car. I believe in science and climate change. Is your world round or flat?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> "dad, how come we don't have enough gas to go on our trip this year?"
> 
> "mommy, why is that crazy guy on the sidewalk swinging a hatchet again?" * the same guy that was let out of jail 10 times.
> 
> Kids don't ask these questions? lol


Nevermind that kids, the bad orange man is gone now.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I live in California and drive an electric car. I believe in science and climate change. Is your world round or flat?


Do you understand climate change is about a 1.5 degree swing over 100 years?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I did a few times way back in the day. But I wasn't carpet surfing for crumbles of cheese.. It was sesame seeds. Lol, whack shit. I hope Joe forgives his son for wanting to escape reality..


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What is it that you dispute exactly?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531









NYCBambu said:


> Why is it so hard for a black man to get an ID? If I was black I would be insulted that you implied such a thing.


Your racism is showing.

I never mentioned 'black man'. Shit I didn't even mention black people.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm not out there doing that, because I'm hiding in the woods most the time, waiting for Joe to build back better. Then, I'll come back into society and be productive towards it.

According to you guys that shouldn't be long? Its going so well.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I guess what i'm trying to say, is thats a pretty good salary. If I go apply can I expect to make that much?


From the quality I see in your posts, I don't think they would hire you. So, no. You can't expect to make that much if you "go apply".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> What if a ten year old asked you those questions?


How do we know one didn’t?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

I picture this as facts and logic pummeling new york. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/NYStateOfMind/comments/ifb2j3


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I could put on a mask and cape, and do it anyway. People will poay more to watch me fight crime and fires on you tube than they would anyway..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

And I'll get let out out of jail every day too, haha.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I could put on a mask and cape, and do it anyway. People will poay more to watch me fight crime and fires on you tube than they would anyway..


I guess the whole eating tide pods didn’t work out for ya ?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you understand climate change is about a 1.5 degree swing over 100 years?


I would try to explain how much of an impact 1.5 degree change will have on our world but it wouldn't matter to you because you are only interested in today. Forward thinkers have a different view than the self centered only thinking of themselves. If I'm driving a car and see that it's heading for a brick wall I don't feel compelled to hit the accelerator and speed up. pumping the brakes makes more sense to me giving us a little more time to take evasive action. Our children will curse our legacy...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I guess what i'm trying to say, is thats a pretty good salary. If I go apply can I expect to make that much?


Maybe. If you can find a way to get past the psychological evaluation.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe. If you can find a way to get past the psychological evaluation.


Easy. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you understand climate change is about a 1.5 degree swing over 100 years?


gotcha covered; n.b *δ*T(F) = 1.8*δ*T(C).







Drop That Sound said:


> I'm not out there doing that, because I'm hiding in the woods most the time, waiting for Joe to build back better. Then, I'll come back into society and be productive towards it.
> 
> According to you guys that shouldn't be long? Its going so well.


so you admit to being unproductive out of spite, during the interval that productivity might increase and be assigned to current administration. How very patriotic.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe. If you can find a way to get past the psychological evaluation.


not all red hats are alike


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I admit to being unproductive to the government for the better half of my life.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm not out there doing that, because I'm hiding in the woods most the time, waiting for Joe to build back better. Then, I'll come back into society and be productive towards it.
> 
> According to you guys that shouldn't be long? Its going so well.


Stay in the woods. 

Your cynicism will never let you go out.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm going on 40, and only worked on the books for 3 months. You think i give a shit who is president? I got nothing good or bad to say about any of them. I think its all good, and life is great! I like deranged liberals and patriots, radical or not. I like people that believe in something, and are passionate about it, even if its defending Joe. He is not that bad at all IMO.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm going on 40, and only worked on the books for 3 months. You think i give a shit who is president? I got nothing good or bad to say about any of them. I think its all good, and life is great! I like deranged liberals and patriots, radical or not. I like people that believe in something, and are passionate about it, even if its defending Joe. He is not that bad at all IMO.


Oh, I get it. You are confused. OK, I'll just move along now.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I admit to being unproductive to the government for the better half of my life.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

*Equally mean policies and insults characterize today's Republican Party*
Cruelty has become the defining characteristic of modern Republican policy-making.








Opinion | Equally mean policies and insults characterize today's GOP


Cruelty has become the defining characteristic of modern Republican policy-making.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm going on 40, and only worked on the books for 3 months. You think i give a shit who is president? I got nothing good or bad to say about any of them. I think its all good, and life is great! I like deranged liberals and patriots, radical or not. I like people that believe in something, and are passionate about it, even if its defending Joe. He is not that bad at all IMO.


Patriots?
Is that what you call people who support destroying democracy?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Patriots?
> Is that what you call people who support destroying democracy?


I think he miss-spelled traitor....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Confused about what? I have the political section on RIU to look through, all the way back to like 06. All I have to do is skip around, look though peoples comments (including yours) about whatever topic, and put it all together like a big puzzle picture. Find out who was right and who was wrong.

It's pretty equal, and I can't take any sides, because I can't agree or disagree with anything anyone says.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I make very short direct posts towards those folks, if any at all. You guys seem to like to argue with them, to each their own, but that is sort of what they want. There isn't a way to win an argument if one participant isn't there in good faith.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, I get it. You are confused. OK, I'll just move along now.



Like the tanks in your profile pic?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm going on 40, and only worked on the books for 3 months. You think i give a shit who is president? I got nothing good or bad to say about any of them. I think its all good, and life is great! I like deranged liberals and patriots, radical or not. I like people that believe in something, and are passionate about it, even if its defending Joe. He is not that bad at all IMO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Like the tanks in your profile pic?


it's not the tanks you should be looking at, it's the guy infront of the tanks.....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

I am the guy in front of the tanks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am the guy in front of the tanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> paywall


use the reader option on firefox...im assuming microsoft's shitty browser has a reader function?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am the guy in front of the tanks


i thought you were batman?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought you were batman?


I thought I was robin?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Who can't afford gas either..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> use the reader option on firefox...im assuming microsoft's shitty browser has a reader function?


iPhone


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am the guy in front of the tanks


no, you are hiding in the woods. I get it. You aren't capable of anything else.









Tank Man - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







"Tank Man" temporarily stops the advance of Type 59 tanks on June 5, 1989, in Beijing. This photograph (one of six similar versions) was taken by Jeff Widener of the Associated Press. 

That man stood up to a line of tanks during the massacre in Tiananmen square, preventing them from moving into position. They don't know who he is. They don't know who the tank commander was. But when the tank moved to get around him, Tank Man moved to stay in front. The standoff lasted a while. He stopped the tanks. On a day when the movement toward democracy was snuffed out in China, his image stays with me. We don't really know how many but this image, to me, symbolizes how far people are willing to go to gain freedom. 

Trump and his kind will not win. People will die to defend our democracy from fascism. The officers in the Capitol Building put their lives on the line like Tank Man did in '89.

Then again, some people hide in the woods.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5173383
> 
> Who can't afford gas either..


Kinda curious who the Wyoming kid is. Guess he never made it to the bigs.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

By tanks i mean the ones that i'm building, silly. From old bulldozers.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

You guys talk about how bad the guns are, you think I'm dumb enough not to build a tank?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come the local news is saying there isn't enough fire fighters to even fight fires this year, or police to stop the tranq dope zombies from stabbing people in the neck every other day around here?
> 
> Created jobs.. does that mean he put more people to work, or that there are new jobs, or old ones waiting to be filled?


There are more fires due to global warming, which Republicans continue to dispute the existence of, combined with a policy of fighting brush fires for 50 years, leading to a build up of kindling. Turns out wild fires serve a purpose in nature, but thats just an observation.

The opiod crisis is a bipartisan problem caused by opoid manufacturers and their lobbies. The failure of our response to the problem largely lies in the lack of social programs and the criminalization of addicts. Cops don't stop crime, they stop criminals. Crime is a result of poverty, lack of education, and lack of opportunity. Republicans hate the poor, defund public schools, and generally oppose opportunity for anybody but themselves.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> no, you are hiding in the woods. I get it. You aren't capable of anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On this topic, the epilog of "They Called Us Lucky" talks about the insurrection from a senators point of view. The author is a democratic senator from AZ who served as a marine in the hardest hit unit of the Iraq War. He's also a Harvard grad. He eloquently describes the events of Jan 6 with the same tone as he described combat situations in Iraq. The book is wonderful, if not heartbreaking, but that short post script chapter is worth reading by itself.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> There are more fires due to global warming, which Republicans continue to dispute the existence of, combined with a policy of fighting brush fires for 50 years, leading to a build up of kindling. Turns out wild fires serve a purpose in nature, but thats just an observation.
> 
> The opiod crisis is a bipartisan problem caused by opoid manufacturers and their lobbies. The failure of our response to the problem largely lies in the lack of social programs and the criminalization of addicts. Cops don't stop crime, they stop criminals. Crime is a result of poverty, lack of education, and lack of opportunity. Republicans hate the poor, defund public schools, and generally oppose opportunity for anybody but themselves.


Wild fires are caused by global warming is a myth. Do you really think the extra one degree is what pushed the fire into combustion? No, its mans lack of maintenance on the brush. They know how dry it is, how much of a threat it is, but they dont maintain it. If you're not gonna maintain it, cut it the F down.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> On this topic, the epilog of "They Called Us Lucky" talks about the insurrection from a senators point of view. The author is a democratic senator from AZ who served as a marine in the hardest hit unit of the Iraq War. He's also a Harvard grad. He eloquently describes the events of Jan 6 with the same tone as he described combat situations in Iraq. The book is wonderful, if not heartbreaking, but that short post script chapter is worth reading by itself.


Another democrat back to January 6th to defend Biden. Keep it coming I love it.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Wild fires are caused by global warming is a myth. Do you really think the extra one degree is what pushed the fire into combustion? No, its mans lack of maintenance on the brush. They know how dry it is, how much of a threat it is, but they dont maintain it.


Lol you think they can "rake the forest"?

We do small controlled fires now to handle the excess brush. Problem is the country by in large is experiencing a drout. Drouts lead to fires. Global warming causes drouts. See how it all works?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another democrat back to January 6th to defend Biden. Keep it coming I love it.


Show me where I have said Biden once.

I'll wait.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no other way but voter ID, otherwise it would be a free for all. You really think that will yield a fair result? Or you know it wont yield a fair result, but you dont care because winning is all you care about? Fuck fairness right?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Lol you think they can "rake the forest"?
> 
> We do small controlled fires now to handle the excess brush. Problem is the country by in large is experiencing a drout. Drouts lead to fires. Global warming causes drouts. See how it all works?


Not really getting it no. Global warming only represents a 1.5 degree change over a 100 year span. Did the one degree push the brush into ignition?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Show me where I have said Biden once.
> 
> I'll wait.


Thats my whole point. I am asking people to give me something good Biden has done for America, but all I get are trump answers.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I would try to explain how much of an impact 1.5 degree change will have on our world but it wouldn't matter to you because you are only interested in today. Forward thinkers have a different view than the self centered only thinking of themselves. If I'm driving a car and see that it's heading for a brick wall I don't feel compelled to hit the accelerator and speed up. pumping the brakes makes more sense to me giving us a little more time to take evasive action. Our children will curse our legacy...


Listen, nobody is saying not to transition to cleaner sources. You just cant do it too fast, we dont even have the electrical grid capacity to support that many cars. Plus, car batteries are like 15,000 bucks and all come from china. Solar panels too. Meanwhile, the rich fly all over the country in their jet planes telling us to stop our cows from farting.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

Look you stupid shit, you aren't bringing new points or arguments to the table. It's the same tired crap people previously spent time disproving and putting together well thought out counter arguments to and for. You repeating the question over and over doesn't mean you win. Nobody really wants to talk to you about the same things they have talked to 100s of others about before you. It's a waste of time. You aren't bringing enough to the table to hold your end up or make it into a new engagement.

I would argue that rising sea levels are essential for producing the necessary collapse to allow the rise of communism. There is no greater friend to Marx than the modern republican, better even than engels.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Look you stupid shit, you aren't bringing new points or arguments to the table. It's the same tired crap people previously spent time disproving and putting together well thought out counter arguments to and for. You repeating the question over and over doesn't mean you win. Nobody really wants to talk to you about the same things they have talked to 100s of others about before you. It's a waste of time. You aren't bringing enough to the table to hold your end up or make it into a new engagement.
> 
> I would argue that rising sea levels are essential for producing the necessary collapse to allow the rise of communism. There is no greater friend to Marx than the modern republican, better even than engels.


You have proven nothing, what do you dispute? Did you bother reading ANY sources I listed? I have listed several sources. Can you list one good thing Joe Biden has done for America? Acting rude does not mean you won either.

Rising sea levels are good for communism, lmao now I have heard everything!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Kinda curious who the Wyoming kid is. Guess he never made it to the bigs.


I think he was arrested for pimping under the Mann Act.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Confused about what? I have the political section on RIU to look through, all the way back to like 06. All I have to do is skip around, look though peoples comments (including yours) about whatever topic, and put it all together like a big puzzle picture. Find out who was right and who was wrong.
> 
> It's pretty equal, and I can't take any sides, because I can't agree or disagree with anything anyone says.


then you have no spine...and no sense. good is good, and bad is bad...if you can't tell the difference, then you do have a problem, and should seek some help...if you can tell the difference, then it should be pretty obvious which side is which...again, if it isn't, you have a problem, and should seek some help.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They give a limited number of free reads.
> 
> Basically, he had a meltdown at some interview with a tainted media outlet and spewed all the same falsehoods that @NYCBambu drones on about.
> 
> ...


It was fun to feed the monkey while I watched as he masturbated, spewing out the same load, post after post. As each one of his “debate” points are debunked or explained how innacurate, or irrelevant, he masturbates more. Now it has become just sad watching. I honestly feel sorry for his lack of understanding. But hey atleast he’s got the “recession”, there is that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Wild fires are caused by global warming is a myth. Do you really think the extra one degree is what pushed the fire into combustion? No, its mans lack of maintenance on the brush. They know how dry it is, how much of a threat it is, but they dont maintain it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It was fun to feed the monkey while I watched as he masturbated, spewing out the same load, post after post. As each one of his “debate” points are debunked or explained how innacurate, or irrelevant, he masturbates more. Now it has become just sad watching. I honestly feel sorry for his lack of understanding. But hey atleast he’s got the “recession”, there is that. View attachment 5173436


Show me a source besides your mouth that debunked even one thing I said. You guys cant even find anything good about Joe to copy and paste, because it doesnt exist. There are internet articles written by liberals way smarter than you clowns, and even they dont list much. Do you need proof (again) that we are in a recession? Proof of Biden setting the all time high price for gas in America? Higest inflation in 40 years thanks to Joes fight for climate change, a measly 2 degrees over a 100 year span. You guys are exactly like Joe Biden, in denial. Maybe they'll actually re-define the word recession to their liking, it certainly has been done before.









Biden Administration Rejects Recession Label for Economy


US officials contend healthy jobs and consumer spending mean the economy shouldn’t be considered in recession despite consecutive quarters of negative growth




www.voanews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Kinda curious who the Wyoming kid is. Guess he never made it to the bigs.


https://dc.fandom.com/wiki/William_Polk_(New_Earth)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You guys talk about how bad the guns are, you think I'm dumb enough not to build a tank?


i think you're dumb enough to not do a lot of stuff...like make sense


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're dumb enough to not do a lot of stuff...like make sense


 I agree


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/01/politics/joe-biden-counter-terrorism/index.html

Thanks President Biden


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

Boom
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u-s-airstrike-kills-top-al-qaida-leader-ayman-al-zawahri-01659390235?siteid=yhoof2


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Boom
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u-s-airstrike-kills-top-al-qaida-leader-ayman-al-zawahri-01659390235?siteid=yhoof2


OK ok, I will give you that one. What will be interesting is whether or not Nancy goes to Taiwan. Stay tuned.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> There are more fires due to global warming, which Republicans continue to dispute the existence of, combined with a policy of fighting brush fires for 50 years, leading to a build up of kindling. Turns out wild fires serve a purpose in nature, but thats just an observation.
> 
> The opiod crisis is a bipartisan problem caused by opoid manufacturers and their lobbies. The failure of our response to the problem largely lies in the lack of social programs and the criminalization of addicts. Cops don't stop crime, they stop criminals. Crime is a result of poverty, lack of education, and lack of opportunity. Republicans hate the poor, defund public schools, and generally oppose opportunity for anybody but themselves.


Point of possible dissent. 
The opioid crisis is a combination of the drug war, a purely Republican fetish, and big pharma being in tight with the profiteers from the same party.

I cannot imagine a bipartisan approach to ending needless drug injury by arrest/conviction for what is only a crime because some folk tead their holy writ wrong. 

otherwise


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> OK ok, I will give you that one. What will be interesting is whether or not Nancy goes to Taiwan. Stay tuned.


She needs to 
And I’m positive she won’t embarrass us


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Point of possible dissent.
> The opioid crisis is a combination of the drug war, a purely Republican fetish, and big pharma being in tight with the profiteers from the same party.
> 
> I cannot imagine a bipartisan approach to ending needless drug injury by arrest/conviction for what is only a crime because some folk tead their holy writ wrong.
> ...


The left were never unified in their opposition to the drug war, in that sense, "they" dont oppose it, although the only ones who do are in their camp.

I agree with the latter half, but I can't see the future.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> She needs to
> And I’m positive she won’t embarrass us


Tough call but I agree, we would look weak letting China dictate foreign policy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> The left were never unified in their opposition to the drug war, in that sense, "they" dont oppose it, although the only ones who do are in their camp.
> 
> I agree with the latter half, but I can't see the future.


I have confidence tge Democrats will come around. Public health facts matter to them, and in terms if public health, the drug war is (to use the euphemism) suboptimal.

Republicans have a structural problem. They have been told by the priests-of-prey that the drug war is a holy thing. The priest class is all about making a loyalty test of self-denial; it is classic abduction psychology.
As long as Republicans are hand-in-hand with the toxic evangelicals, I see no hope of them coming around.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Point of possible dissent.
> The opioid crisis is a combination of the drug war, a purely Republican fetish, and big pharma being in tight with the profiteers from the same party.
> 
> I cannot imagine a bipartisan approach to ending needless drug injury by arrest/conviction for what is only a crime because some folk tead their holy writ wrong.
> ...


Your both wrong! It’s because there are twice as many illegal aliens entering….opps encounters, (ya that’s what I meant to say) this year, and that’s Biden’s fault. Jeesh!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Your both wrong! It’s because there are twice as many illegal aliens entering….opps encounters, (ya that’s what I meant to say) this year, and that’s Biden’s fault. Jeesh!


It IS Bidens fault. He personally invited them all over. He comes right out and says illegals should NOT be deported. Just watch:






At one point, Joe wanted to put cash directly into their pockets!









Cash to Illegal Immigrants Is the New Low in Biden’s Open-Borders Push


It goes without saying: No one should get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for entering our country illegally. But late last month, the Wall Street Journal reported that the Biden administration was considering payments of up to $450,000 each to illegal aliens who were caught illegally...




www.heritage.org





The facts back it up: illegal border crossings are up 173% from 1 year ago and 28% since January when President Biden stopped the wall, deportations, and re-started the failed catch & release program. Read about it here:









Fact check: Are border crossings up because Biden stopped deportations, wall construction? :: WRAL.com


U.S. Rep. Richard Hudson (R-NC) said "illegal border crossings are up 173% from 1 year ago and 28% since January when President Biden stopped the wall & deportations and started catch & release." PolitiFact North Carolina finds problems with Hudson's tweet.




www.wral.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> The left were never unified in their opposition to the drug war, in that sense, "they" dont oppose it, although the only ones who do are in their camp.
> 
> I agree with the latter half, but I can't see the future.


A thought happened.
The Republicans have been waging the culture war rather indiscriminately. The measure of their power will be directly measured in the upcoming midterm elections.

The Democrats have been mostly* on the back foot since Nixon. As a result, they have had to put their programs through brutal triage. Bigger fish to fry include racism, sexism and the threat to a diverse education of the sort that offends the Sturmheiligen (holy commandos).

While the drug war is painful, we have got to put what political capital we have into the big fish until we can take a deep breath after the need for “survive the GOP” is done.

For the next few years, elections will be a sort of Nerf Thunderdome. Two men enter … one man refuses to leave.

*I have tried to look this up, but my search terms keep getting improved by Google. Can someone direct me toward an article or book that lays out when each party had the power?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It IS Bidens fault. He personally invited them all over. He comes right out and says illegals should NOT be deported. Just watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article rated it half true & the experts dismissed the reasons you cite. Did you just pick the parts you desire? Biden is taking care of matters pragmatically, not separating families. How has immigration affected you?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 1, 2022)

The number #1 issue to me is democracy itself so Biden's crowning achievement was simply displacing the turd. Although I think the egotistical turd deserves much credit for that though by crashing the high-flying economy he inherited, his incessant lying, blowing up the debt, and the profound corruption of the entire family.

I also give Biden credit for preventing WWIII by uniting our allies & NATO against Putin after the turd severely hurt those alliances.

He got the Inflation Reduction Act through the house so we may FINALLY have some action to combat climate change and to reduce our dependency on oil & gas. We need to end the filibuster to really get things done.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 1, 2022)

Ya Biden bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm glad that Biden's speeches encourage people to come together. Racial unrest and tension have gone way down.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Ya Biden bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A thought happened.
> The Republicans have been waging the culture war rather indiscriminately. The measure of their power will be directly measured in the upcoming midterm elections.
> 
> The Democrats have been mostly* on the back foot since Nixon. As a result, they have had to put their programs through brutal triage. Bigger fish to fry include racism, sexism and the threat to a diverse education of the sort that offends the Sturmheiligen (holy commandos).
> ...


Until just a few years ago, most Democrats agreed with Republicans in their approval of the drug war. That's probably till be the case for all but MJ. Even on this site, when I mention my support for eliminating all governmental controls on drugs, I get push-back.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can you list one good thing Joe Biden has done for America?


Numerous answers to this question have been shoved up your ass sideways and you continue to parrot this stupid line.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 1, 2022)

Also, despite your incessant yet flaccid efforts to make it so, this thread really isn't about you


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Until just a few years ago, most Democrats agreed with Republicans in their approval of the drug war. That's probably till be the case for all but MJ. Even on this site, when I mention my support for eliminating all governmental controls on drugs, I get push-back.


It will be interesting to see the results of BC’s move to decriminalize small (2.5 grams) amounts of most drugs starting in 2023.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Numerous answers to this question have been shoved up your ass sideways and you continue to parrot this stupid line.


Ya it’s like conversing with a turnip. He’s failed but like all good Trumpy bears he never gives up and keeps the false narrative going. He’s been on ignore (total of 3 now) for two days and I’m still trying to wash the stink of stupid off .


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2022)

Just a reminder we do not condone doxxing which is outing another members personal life, that can be their linked in, name , email , facebook whatever thats a huge "no no" here


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Numerous answers to this question have been shoved up your ass sideways and you continue to parrot this stupid line.


Whatever you say. Glad you are not on my debate team.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> Just a reminder we do not condone doxxing which is outing another members personal life, that can be their linked in, name , email , facebook whatever thats a huge "no no" here


Thank you.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya it’s like conversing with a turnip. He’s failed but like all good Trumpy bears he never gives up and keeps the false narrative going. He’s been on ignore (total of 3 now) for two days and I’m still trying to wash the stink of stupid off .


You kids brush up on your memes, insults, and mother jokes. Take care.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> when I mention my support for eliminating all governmental controls


Evidence of your partial sanity. I remain hopeful for you to expand on this.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The number #1 issue to me is democracy itself so Biden's crowning achievement was simply displacing the turd. Although I think the egotistical turd deserves much credit for that though by crashing the high-flying economy he inherited, his incessant lying, blowing up the debt, and the profound corruption of the entire family.
> 
> I also give Biden credit for preventing WWIII by uniting our allies & NATO against Putin after the turd severely hurt those alliances.
> 
> He got the Inflation Reduction Act through the house so we may FINALLY have some action to combat climate change and to reduce our dependency on oil & gas. We need to end the filibuster to really get things done.


They call the act whatever they like. They called spying on us the patriot act. Meanwhile its just another piece of the failed build back better plan. IRS agents coming for us, tax breaks for rich tesla drivers, and tax increases. IMHO, spending more money is only throwing more gas on the fire.

If you are a climate change proponent and dont mind paying double for everything, yeah Biden is the president for you. I prefer to think we can adapt to a 2 degree change before a complete transition.

Thats exactly the radical kind of view that will get us nowhere. Do you want no ID voting too, a free for all? If it suits them, democrats want to re-define laws and definitions that have worked fine in this country for ages. Do you know how many times democrats filibustered last year?

I do give Biden credit for sending Ukraine weapons, thats alot more than chicken shit Obama did. I will also add, that your response although I do not agree, is on point. By leaps and bounds it is the best answer I have heard around here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whatever you say. Glad you are not on my debate team.


I'm glad you are not on mine, since you lack both brains and integrity, lying loses debates.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They call the act whatever they like. They called spying on us the patriot act. Meanwhile its just another piece of the failed build back better plan. IRS agents coming for us, tax breaks for rich tesla drivers, and tax increases. If you are a climate change proponent and dont mind paying double for everything, yeah Biden is the president for you. I prefer to think we can adapt to a 2 degree change before a complete transition.
> 
> Thats exactly the radical kind of view that will get us nowhere. Do you want no ID voting too, a free for all? If it suits them, democrats want to re-define laws and definitions that have worked well for ages. Do you know how many times democrats filibustered last year?
> 
> I do give Biden credit for sending Ukraine weapons, thats alot more than chicken shit Obama did.


WOW
the loss of Fox news really has left you without much material 
Maybe the cult can be broken


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They call the act whatever they like. They called spying on us the patriot act. Meanwhile its just another piece of the failed build back better plan. IRS agents coming for us, tax breaks for rich tesla drivers, and tax increases. If you are a climate change proponent and dont mind paying double for everything, yeah Biden is the president for you. I prefer to think we can adapt to a 2 degree change before a complete transition.
> 
> Thats exactly the radical kind of view that will get us nowhere. Do you want no ID voting too, a free for all? If it suits them, democrats want to re-define laws and definitions that have worked well for ages. Do you know how many times democrats filibustered last year?


Not to worry, when Donald blows up the GOP during election season the democrats should win an effective majority. When they gain power they will have a constitutional duty to destroy the republican party as a federal entity, it's not even a matter of choice. First up will be HR1 then domestic terrorism laws, next media regulations with expanded FCC powers. That is aside from resurrecting the independent special counsel law and appointing Frankenstein to go after the republicans in congress and the states and clean up any details the J6 panel and DOJ missed.

Why do you think Donald has not been indicted yet? Timing is everything and the public memory is short so let the shit hit the fan before the election, which they did. Donald will announce and run on the big lie for a presidential election over 2 years away, good luck with that! Mitch would blow Garland to get him to indict Trump today, just to get him out of the way. However once indicted, the judge owns Donald's ass and would muzzle him, no use to the democrats then.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to worry, when Donald blows up the GOP during election season the democrats should win an effective majority. When the gain power they will have a constitutional duty to destroy the republican party as a federal entity, it's not even a matter of choice. First up will be HR1 then domestic terrorism laws, next media regulations with expanded FCC powers. That is aside from resurrecting the independent special counsel law and appointing Frankenstein to go after the republicans in congress and the states and clean up any details the J6 panel and DOJ missed.
> 
> Why do you think Donald has not been indicted yet? Timing is everything and the public memory is short so let the shit hit the fan before the election, which they did. Donald will announce and run on the big lie for a presidential election over 2 years away, good luck with that! Mitch would blow Garland to get him to indict Trump today, just to get him out of the way. However once indicted, the judge owns Donald's ass and would muzzle him, no use to the democrats then.


I agree with you, and I am concerned about it. I still think Trump was a good president, and dont think there was any takeover. But I would still rather see a different republican on the ballot. Too many people hate trump, whether justified or not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you want no ID voting too, a free for all?


Yep that ID will be helpful when it comes time to registering or buying guns and for the domestic terrorist watch list. Yep the same ID ya vote with can be used to purchase a gun, or a cellphone, eliminating many death threats to public persons and officials. Those on the domestic terrorist watch list won't be able to by guns or ammunition and those ID's will help to enforce it. 

Be careful of what you wish for, you may get it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep that ID will be helpful when it comes time to registering or buying guns and for the domestic terrorist watch list. Yep the same ID ya vote with can be used to purchase a gun, or a cellphone, eliminating many death threats to public persons and officials. Those on the domestic terrorist watch list won't be able to by guns or ammunition and those ID's will help to enforce it.
> 
> Be careful of what you wish for, you may get it.


I was thinking the same when they were starting to give out weed licenses. Buts not as if a drivers license would not suffice, any legal ID would be fine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I agree with you, and I am concerned about it. I still think Trump was a good president, and dont think there was any takeover. But I would still rather a different republican run. Too many people hate him, whether justified or not.


He was the worse president in American history and a horrible human being and that was painfully obvious to many people, why not you? The GOP filled itself with fools and all the brains with hearts attached walked out the door when Trump walked in, it has been poisoned to death.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He was the worse president in American history and a horrible human being and that was painfully obvious to many people, why not you? The GOP filled itself with fools and all the brains with hearts attached walked out the door when Trump walked in, it has been poisoned to death.


You say that, your heart says it. But the raw data says otherwise. Only way to skew it would be to factor in covid. If you want to blame covid on trump, then yeah he was the worst ever. I dont rate presidents by media hype, I use graphs and charts. Numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You say that, your heart says it. But the raw data says otherwise. Only way to skew it would be to factor in covid. If you want to blame covid on trump, then yeah he was the worst ever.


Back when covid started it was much less infectious, we had no vaccines or effective treatments, masks and isolation worked to slow it down. Subsequently covid has evolved into more contagious strains and is now one of the most infectious diseases known, masks and isolation no longer are as effective. However during the Trump presidency masks and isolation did work well and America, the richest country on earth with 4% of the global population had 25% of the covid deaths. This was caused by Trump alone with malicious mismanagement and propaganda that ended up killing more of his base than anybody else after vaccines came out. If he didn't catch covid a few weeks before the election, he'd still be president and America and you would be fucked. Be careful of what you wish for, you may get it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Back when covid started it was much less infectious, we had no vaccines or effective treatments, masks and isolation worked to slow it down. Subsequently covid has evolved into more contagious strains and is now one of the most infectious diseases known, masks and isolation no longer are as effective. However during the Trump presidency masks and isolation did work well and America, the richest country on earth with 4% of the global population had 25% of the covid deaths. This was caused by Trump alone with malicious mismanagement and propaganda that ended up killing more of his base than anybody else after vaccines came out. If he didn't catch covid a few weeks before the election, he's still be president and America and you would be fucked. Be careful of what you wish for, you may get it.


Wasnt Fauci the go to flip flopper on covid? Wasnt he the expert that guided us? (Changing his mind every week.) What propaganda killed his base? Bleach drinking? I dont remember trump giving any covid guidance, but he did want to keep the economy open. How long were businesses and schools shut down while the Biden border remained wide open with no covid protocol? Still no testing at the border, only if my kid wants to go to college. Then he needs to be on the shot program. I dont think the vaccines did anything for anybody but Phizer and moderna. They change their narrative to suit them as time goes on. Fucked would be having to pay double for everything, I am living it every day. Good thing I dont have to pay for weed or my ass would be broke.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank you.


Lmao keep hiding behind your report button.

Coward.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Lmao keep hiding behind your report button.
> 
> Coward.


You are the coward that stalks and attccks from far away. Come knock on my door you know where I live.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was thinking the same when they were starting to give out weed licenses. Buts not as if a drivers license would not suffice, any legal ID would be fine.


After 9/11 drivers licenses have enhanced security, even in Canada and can be used as official photo ID and the government can issue other official documents to those who don't have a license. They can also automatically register you to vote with a checkbox on your income tax form, that will come with HR1 and the voting reform act, if the democrats win a useful majority.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After 9/11 drivers licenses have enhanced security, even in Canada and can be used as official photo ID and the government can issue other official documents to those who don't have a license. They can also automatically register you to vote with a checkbox on your income tax form, that will come with HR1 and the voting reform act, if the democrats win a useful majority.



All that would be great, aside from the no voter ID required part. Do you agree that would be a free for all?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All that would be great, aside from the no voter ID required part. Do you agree that would be a free for all?


Dont tell me this shit isnt funny:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Dont tell me this shit isnt funny:


That’s not funny 
But this is hilarious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All that would be great, aside from the no voter ID required part. Do you agree that would be a free for all?


I'm just saying that wars have unintended consequences, even civil wars against minorities. Sometimes things can come back to bite you on the ass real hard, just ask Vlad about the unintended consequences of his war.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are the coward that stalks and attccks from far away. Come knock on my door you know where I live.


You talk all this shit and ignore every response you can't answer too. 

Actions have consequences.

Btw, anyone with Google can find you.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> IRS agents coming for us,


IRS agents coming for you, maybe. Do you know how to avoid that? Pay your taxes. 

I remember DHS agents in Portland. 



Or were they FBI? Or were they KKK? Who knows? Their faces weren't visible and they wore nothing that could identify them. Why did they do that? What I do know is Trump sent agents to brutally attack the good people of Portland just because they objected to police brutality.

Do you know how to avoid that? Vote for Democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh yes. Do let's remember what Trump's version of the US was like at the height of his power.



Do you know how to stop that? Vote Republicans out.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yes. Do let's remember what Trump's version of the US was like at the height of his power.
> 
> View attachment 5173847
> 
> Do you know how to stop that? Vote Republicans out.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


That's the Amerika @NYCBambu is trolling for.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> dont know what that is. If its some gay shit, no.


It's Twitter for Righties and you can say whatever you want.





__





Gab Social


Gab is a social network that champions free speech, individual liberty and the free flow of information online. All are welcome.




gab.com





You're welcome!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They call the act whatever they like. They called spying on us the patriot act. Meanwhile its just another piece of the failed build back better plan. IRS agents coming for us, tax breaks for rich tesla drivers, and tax increases. IMHO, spending more money is only throwing more gas on the fire.
> 
> If you are a climate change proponent and dont mind paying double for everything, yeah Biden is the president for you. I prefer to think we can adapt to a 2 degree change before a complete transition.
> 
> ...


I would worry more about Trump taking your SS check than the IRS.

But you didn't mind the 2017 Billionaire Tax Cut and Everyone Else a Tax Increase? Which tax bracket are you in? Billionaire Class or the Everyone Else Class?

Trump is like Vekna..Alive and well..lcan't wait until Season 5.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just saying that wars have unintended consequences, even civil wars against minorities. Sometimes things can come back to bite you on the ass real hard, just ask Vlad about the unintended consequences of his war.


So you do think voter ID is racist. Thats just crazy to me.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> You talk all this shit and ignore every response you can't answer too.
> 
> Actions have consequences.
> 
> Btw, anyone with Google can find you.


Go stalk someone else I have no interest in any exchange with you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So you do think voter ID is racist. Thats just crazy to me.


Racists feel the same way you do.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I would worry more about Trump taking your SS check than the IRS.


Trump derangement syndrome looms large around here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump derangement syndrome looms large around here.


That phrase is so passé 
Before he organized a insurrection
Sure 
But now even republicans are sick of his whining 
So it seems you too have TDS


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So you do think voter ID is racist. Thats just crazy to me.


It’s saying regular blue collar folks need to spend a higher percentage to vote than the elite


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> IRS agents coming for you, maybe. Do you know how to avoid that? Pay your taxes.
> 
> I remember DHS agents in Portland.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? They took over an entire area they did not own. What do you propose should have been done?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Are you kidding? They took over an entire area they did not own. What do you propose should have been done?


Send in 17 year olds vigilantes with assault weapons ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So you do think voter ID is racist. Thats just crazy to me.


That was it's intention, but it's not working as was hoped for, those that came up with it were living in the past and not keeping up with the modern world. However it is a useful device for tracking domestic terrorists and implementing gun restrictions and laws.

Much of this shit started in the south as a tried a true method for suppressing the black vote. These tactics have now been applied white America singled out by gerrymandered districts and attempts to install corrupt fanatic election officials in many locations. It's a sure sign they are losing the long war and packing the SCOTUS with loonies was just another way to fuck over the country. Why would you need to lie and cheat so much, if you are winning the bigger fight? The court can and will be packed, if the democrats win big enough in November and Thomas could have an impeachment inquiry that might force him to resign. Better hope you win in November, because there will be no coming back from this one.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was it's intention, but it's not working as was hoped for, those that came up with it were living in the past and not keeping up with the modern world. However it is a useful device for tracking domestic terrorists and implementing gun restrictions and laws.
> 
> Much of this shit started in the south as a tried a true method for suppressing the black vote. These tactics have now been applied white America singled out by gerrymandered districts and attempts to install corrupt fanatic election officials in many locations. It's a sure sign they are losing the long war and packing the SCOTUS with loonies was just another way to fuck over the country. Why would you need to lie and cheat so much, if you are winning the bigger fight? The court can and will be packed, if the democrats win big enough in November and Thomas could have an impeachment inquiry that might force him to resign. Better hope you win in November, because there will be no coming back from this one.


I just want a fair election, thats all. If this is the way alot of people really feel, there has to be a better way to have an election. Without ID its just a free for all, anybody could vote multiple times. (Thats what democrats want.) With the numbers Joe is posting, november will be a piece of cake.

Crazy thought but how about we use a computer program? One vote for every social security number. No more, no less. Or if having to have internet access is also racist, we could supply internet access at poll sites. That way everybody can keep track of their votes and make sure they got counted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I just want a fair election, thats all. If this is the way alot of people really feel, there has to be a better way to have an election. Without ID its just a free for all, anybody could vote multiple times. (Thats what democrats want.) With the numbers Joe is posting, november will be a piece of cake.
> 
> Crazy thought but how about we use a computer program? One vote for every social security number. No more, no less. Or if having to have internet access also racist, we could supply internet access at poll sites. That way everybody can keep track of their votes and make sure they got counted.


How about you folks leave the election machinery alone and not have an announced plan to try and subvert the vote? Let the courts decide on election fraud and Trump's guilt or innocence, that's what they do, when not packed with fanatics and fools.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Are you kidding? They took over an entire area they did not own. What do you propose should have been done?


Right wing authoritarians like you complain about IRS agents collecting taxes from tax cheats but are happy to see brutal cops beating people protesting brutal cops. They are happy about Trump's mob attacking Congress in an attempt to overthrow a perfectly run election and murder Trump's political enemies. 



Here is one of them. He's now crying about how unfair his sentence was. Seven years. The feds aren't done yet. Trump's lieutenants have yet to be sentenced. Trump might walk free, IDK. What I do know is I'm glad that Biden won the election and put a stop to Republican attempt to establish a Christian version of the Taliban. 



I'll send you a waaambulance to help you get over your complaint about the IRS. 

Vote Republicans out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Are you kidding? They took over an entire area they did not own. What do you propose should have been done?


A thousand of them never got busted trying to overthrow a free and fair election on the word of a known liar and fraud. Many more will end up in the crowbar hotel over this and one of them will be Trump, though he will be in a gilded cage.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about you folks leave the election machinery alone and not have an announced plan to try and subvert the vote? Let the courts decide on election fraud and Trump's guilt or innocence, that's what they do, when not packed with fanatics and fools.


Right, leave the voting booths to us, we are trustworthy. Sure. Tell me again how voter ID is racist. I could use a good laugh. (Sorry your TDS is kicking in again, pretty bad case you have.)


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

*The facts of a fair US election have only gotten stronger since Capitol attack*


Federal officials in Trump’s own administration said the election was secure, and dozens of judges have rejected lawsuits alleging widespread fraud.
In 2021, evidence mounted that when fraud occurred, it was isolated and in such small numbers that it did not change the outcome of the election.









PolitiFact - The facts of a fair US election have only gotten stronger since Capitol attack


President Joe Biden denounced Donald Trump’s lies about the 2020 election in a forceful speech from the U.S. Capit




www.politifact.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Right, leave the voting booths to us, we are trustworthy. Sure. Tell me again how voter ID is racist. I could use a good laugh. (Sorry your TDS is kicking in again, pretty bad case you have.)


Recent attempts at election cheating and bogus audits and not sticking to the courts rulings have lead me and many others to believe you are not trustworthy. To be trustworthy, for normal folks not warped by hate and stupid, means being honest first, only later comes trust.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *The facts of a fair US election have only gotten stronger since Capitol attack*
> 
> 
> Federal officials in Trump’s own administration said the election was secure, and dozens of judges have rejected lawsuits alleging widespread fraud.
> ...


Probably won with no voter ID. Great scam.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5173899


Yeah we stand around preventing black folks from getting ID.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Recent attempts at election cheating and bogus audits and not sticking to the courts rulings have lead me and many others to believe you are not trustworthy. To be trustworthy, for normal folks not warped by hate and stupid, means being honest first, only later comes trust.


Who voted with hate? Pot, meet kettle. Kettle, pot. When you push to make our election a free for all, it becomes obvious you need to do it in order to cheat.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah we stand around preventing black folks from getting ID.


For once, you spoke the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who voted with hate? Pot, meet kettle. Kettle, pot.


If you are not blinded by hate, you are blinded to Trump's danger and shortcomings by stupidity and naivety, there are limited options. We have feelings that happen in our body (think of a cat) and these are both instictive propensities and conditioned by life experience, these in turn drive our more complex social emotions, finally thinking comes into play, but our emotions set the priority of what we think and how often we think it. Most often what passes for thinking and reasoning are actually rationalizations of our largely unconscious conditioned feelings. We also can severely distort and warp our perspective of reality starting with self censoring, but the shift in perspective is much deeper.

So the way I have it figured if you can't see the truth about the republican party and Trump, you are stupid and if you do see it and still buy it, you are evil. Either way stupid or smart, your conditioning is jerking your chain to a pathological level, to the point where you are fucking yourself and others.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Go stalk someone else I have no interest in any exchange with you.


Awww, tough shit. What did you expect? You could just come here and act like a huge asshole without consequence?

Lol welcome to the internet. You're only as anonymous as you are intelligent.

Edit: apparently googling a username is stalking now. What does that make being a trump supporter in 2022? A fascist? Treason?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are not blinded by hate, you are blinded to Trump's danger and shortcomings by stupidity and naivety, there are limited options. We have feelings that happen in our body (think of a cat) and these are both instictive propensities and conditioned by life experience, these in turn drive our more complex social emotions, finally thinking comes into play, but our emotions set the priority of what we think and how often we think it. Most often what passes for thinking and reasoning are actually rationalizations of our largely unconscious conditioned feelings. We also can severely distort and warp our perspective of reality starting with self censoring, but the shift in perspective is much deeper.
> 
> So the way I have it figured if you can't see the truth about the republican party and Trump, you are stupid and if you do see it and still buy it, you are evil. Either way stupid or smart, your conditioning is jerking your chain to a pathological level, to the point where you are fucking yourself and others.


I am glad to hear you admit, you voted with emotion instead of common sense. And thats fine, I understand party loyalty. Me, I look at the numbers to determine who is a good president, not memes or late night TV. You can broadbrush and assume things about me, but you are wrong. In fact, I was a democrat until the corrupt DNC stole bernies nomination, and gave it to that witch. Speaking of witches, I have a new found respect for nancy. That old croan has balls flying into Taiwan. 

Now, take a look at Trumps numbers before covid, and then tell me he was a bad president.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Awww, tough shit. What did you expect? You could just come here and act like a huge asshole without consequence?
> 
> Lol welcome to the internet. You're only as anonymous as you are intelligent.
> 
> Edit: apparently googling a username is stalking now. What does that make being a trump supporter in 2022? A fascist? Treason?


Bye douchebag, have a nice day.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2022)

Can't help but notice it's pretty one sided in terms of who is getting busted for election fraud, since election integrity came up. Is it supposed to be like when trump declared all politicians were corrupt because he bribed them...and then got cheered for it? Seems like a terrible idea to listen to the people cheating about what to do about cheating. Similar to other issues the right keeps rambling about. The projection issue is crazy strong with you guys.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Can't help but notice it's pretty one sided in terms of who is getting busted for election fraud, since election integrity came up. Is it supposed to be like when trump declared all politicians were corrupt because he bribed them...and then got cheered for it? Seems like a terrible idea to listen to the people cheating about what to do about cheating. Similar to other issues the right keeps rambling about. The projection issue is crazy strong with you guys.


Listen, maybe you are right. If thats the case why are you opposed to voter ID? Would that not bring some integrity to the election?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Bye douchebag, have a nice day.


Lol careful what you wish for


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Listen, maybe you are right. If thats the case why are you opposed to voter ID? Would that not bring some integrity to the election?


Election s have always had integrity before Trump
Why not just get rid of the source of the propaganda 
Only he can fix it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Probably won with no voter ID. Great scam.


Because you didn't open the link I'll post a couple more quotes from that article:

*Investigations show scant voter fraud in 2020
Voter fraud in the 2020 election — as predicted — was minimal. *

T*he number of people prosecuted for voter fraud is so tiny that even if all the fraudulent votes found by officials were eliminated or counted for Trump, they still would not have delivered a victory to Trump.

The disputed ballots represent 0.15% of Biden’s victory margin in those states, the AP found.*


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Because you didn't open the link I'll post a couple more quotes from that article:
> 
> *Investigations show scant voter fraud in 2020
> Voter fraud in the 2020 election — as predicted — was minimal. *
> ...


I believe the article ays what you say, but be objective. If people are voting with no ID required, explain how that can possibly be fair and legitimate. You know its a shit show at best with no ID required. You cant buy a carton of milk these days without ID.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Election s have always had integrity before Trump
> Why not just get rid of the source of the propaganda
> Only he can fix it?


If Trump fixed the election dont you think he would be in office?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Listen, maybe you are right. If thats the case why are you opposed to voter ID? Would that not bring some integrity to the election?


There is no evidence of voter fraud affecting elections. There is clear evidence that voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Voter ID laws cause harm and no good. Therefore voter ID laws should be discarded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am glad to hear you admit, you voted with emotion instead of common sense. And thats fine, I understand party loyalty. Me, I look at the numbers to determine who is a good president, not memes or late night TV. You can broadbrush and assume things about me, but you are wrong. In fact, I was a democrat until the corrupt DNC stole bernies nomination, and gave it to that witch. Speaking of witches, I have a new found respect for nancy. That old croan has balls flying into Taiwan.
> 
> Now, take a look at Trumps numbers before covid, and then tell me he was a bad president.


I think you are full of shit which is why you are getting no respect here, scream at the walls of your bubble, the world no longer cares, or at least Foxnews doesn't. The source that is filling your head with shit will move on to a new narrative and you will be the result of your new mental diet of junk food. Next it will be ra ra DeSantis and Trump who?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is no evidence of voter fraud affecting elections. There is clear evidence that voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Voter ID laws cause harm and no good. Therefore voter ID laws should be discarded.
> 
> View attachment 5173927


Wow, thats pretty delusional. Yeah lets use the honor system instead, since nobody ever cheats. Riiiiiight.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think you are full of shit which is why you are getting no respect here, scream at the walls of your bubble, the world no longer cares, or at least Foxnews doesn't. The source that is filling your head with shit will move on to a new narrative and you will be the result of your new mental diet of junk food. Next it will be ra ra DeSantis and Trump who?


As long as you know Joe Biden is a shit ass president. Thats all I came in here to prove. Some of you momos are in denial. Delusional, unobjective, and stupid. Loyal as fuck though, I will give you that.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Listen, maybe you are right. If thats the case why are you opposed to voter ID? Would that not bring some integrity to the election?


Because it isn't an issue and we shouldn't use resources on it. The elections had integrity, just making a claim doesnt make it so. The Republican move has been to claim they don't, with zero evidence, and then demand the issue be fixed. We have seen the voter ID topic used to try and disenfranchise voters over and over, it's pushed continuously by the people caught cheating. So why should they have a seat at the table? Why would/should anyone listen to republicans on the topic?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Wow, thats pretty delusional. Yeah lets use the honor system instead, since nobody ever cheats. Riiiiiight.


Those first two statements are irrefutable facts. There is no voter fraud at a level even close to affecting an election. 

When a law causes harm and no good can be shown to come from it, the law should be discarded.

Nobody is talking about an honor system, that's just you getting emotional and extreme. People still must register to vote before they can receive a ballot. Here is a list of requirements to register to vote: https://www.vote.org/voter-registration-rules/

When they vote, a person must sign and affirm they are the person the ballot was intended for. The system works. No need for voter ID.

So, why fix a problem that does not exist? The answer is, they aren't. What is being fixed is elections in favor of Republicans.

I just owned you. Go make me a sammich.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Because it isn't an issue and we shouldn't use resources on it. The elections had integrity, just making a claim doesnt make it so. The Republican move has been to claim they don't, with zero evidence, and then demand the issue be fixed. We have seen the voter ID topic used to try and disenfranchise voters over and over, it's pushed continuously by the people caught cheating. So why should they have a seat at the table? Why would/should anyone listen to republicans on the topic?


People will cheat at every level if they are allowed to do so. For many, it is basic human nature. If you dont understand that, I dont know what to tell you. If you really wanted a fair election, you would want voter ID. You just want to cheat again, and everybody knows it. Thats why states are taking steps to prevent fraud. Show me one other system that works, where the honor system is in effect. At any level.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Those first two statements are irrefutable facts. There is no voter fraud at a level even close to affecting an election.
> 
> When a law causes harm and no good can be shown to come from it, the law should be discarded.
> 
> ...


Because thats alot of bullshit. If you can register, why cant you get an ID? You cant give me a good reason and you know it. Anybody can show up and say they are anybody. Thats no way to have an election.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because thats alot of bullshit. If you can register, why cant you get an ID? You cant give me a good reason and you know it. Anybody can show up and say they are anybody. Thats no way to have an election.


I don't have too, the courts get to decide that, and they overwhelmingly belive its unconstitutional. Sucks to suck, don't it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> People will cheat at every level if they are allowed to do so. For many, it is basic human nature. If you dont understand that, I dont know what to tell you. If you really wanted a fair election, you would want voter ID. You just want to cheat again, and everybody knows it. Thats why states are taking steps to prevent fraud. Show me one other system that works, where the honor system is in effect. At any level.


Again, it's pretty one sided in terms of who is cheating in elections. There's this whole thing on TV about it, criminal cases, etc.

It's incredibly disingenuous, and the reason people are being mean to you, to trot out something like "you know you just want to cheat again." You aren't bringing anything to the discussion. It's hollow nonsense disproved over and over, but yet here we are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know Joe Biden is a shit ass president. Thats all I came in here to prove. Some of you momos are in denial. Delusional, unobjective, and stupid. Loyal as fuck though, I will give you that.


He is working the job everyday, even while sick and is doing a good job too, the results of actions taken at his level, take awhile to filter down. He's also kicking Vlad's ass, as opposed to Trump constantly sucking it, if you had any sense that would be enough. Apparently you hate some Americans more than you love your country and it blinds you to reality, most republicans are like that. Racism in America is a dangerous thing, it can get you expelled from school, fired, or lose your business, so it has to be about other "reasons". Those reasons are whatever foxnews tells you and any lie will do, which is why nobody in the media says they can quite figure out what the hair is you have up your ass, but it's got ya dancing. 

Projection does not work and nobody here buys it, it didn't work for Trump either and is not something to be emulated.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because thats alot of bullshit. If you can register, why cant you get an ID? You cant give me a good reason and you know it. Anybody can show up and say they are anybody. Thats no way to have an election.


That's a load of bullshit.

I just gave you a good reason. The law causes harm and does no good. Ballots are only given to people who are registered. There are requirements that must be met before a person can be registered. So, what you say is false. More to the point, what you say is mendacious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

*Let's talk about Biden's move over there....*


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Because it isn't an issue and we shouldn't use resources on it. The elections had integrity, just making a claim doesnt make it so. The Republican move has been to claim they don't, with zero evidence, and then demand the issue be fixed. We have seen the voter ID topic used to try and disenfranchise voters over and over, it's pushed continuously by the people caught cheating. So why should they have a seat at the table? Why would/should anyone listen to republicans on the topic?


You sound like a little kid denying he did something because there is no proof. The mark of a liar. There is no evidence to show voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Nobody I know goes without having an ID. Poor people still have jobs and bank accounts. Democrats just want to cheat again, it is more than obvious. Thats why pivotal swing states like georgia are requiring ID, they know a scam when they see one.









Georgia enacts law adding ID requirement to absentee voting


The new law also strips away some of the secretary of state's power.




www.politico.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Again, it's pretty one sided in terms of who is cheating in elections. There's this whole thing on TV about it, criminal cases, etc.
> 
> It's incredibly disingenuous, and the reason people are being mean to you, to trot out something like "you know you just want to cheat again." You aren't bringing anything to the discussion. It's hollow nonsense disproved over and over, but yet here we are.


If republicans are also cheating, I want that to stop too. I am not a party extremist..


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You sound like a little kid denying he did something because there is no proof. The mark of a liar. There is no evidence to show voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Nobody I know goes without having an ID. Poor people still have jobs and bank accounts. Democrats just want to cheat again, it is more than obvious. Thats why pivotal swing states like georgia are requiring ID, they know a scam when they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you believe is irrelevant unless there is evidence to back it up. Stripping somebody of their right to vote requires evidence. Not the other way around. What is going on is a desperate effort on the part of Republicans to hold onto power despite the will of the people.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What you believe is irrelevant unless there is evidence to back it up. Stripping somebody of their right to vote requires evidence. Not the other way around. What is going on is a desperate effort on the part of Republicans to hold onto power despite the will of the people.


If a tree falls down in a forest with nobody to hear it, does it still make a sound? I dont need evidence to know people will cheat when given the opportunity. Good thing georgia has some common sense, other swing states will follow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You sound like a little kid denying he did something because there is no proof. The mark of a liar. There is no evidence to show voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Nobody I know goes without having an ID. Poor people still have jobs and bank accounts. Democrats just want to cheat again, it is more than obvious. Thats why pivotal swing states like georgia are requiring ID, they know a scam when they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If a tree falls down in a forest with nobody to hear it, does it still make a sound? I dont need evidence to know people will cheat when given the opportunity.


That's because it is what you would do, if given the opportunity and you assume others would do the same, however there are more principled people than unprincipled ones, or society would collapse. Most people who voted for Trump would kick him out of their own house for being an asshole and he would be, he can't help himself. Most people who voted for him would convict him at trial, when the case was made, people are funny like that.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You sound like a little kid denying he did something because there is no proof. The mark of a liar. There is no evidence to show voter ID is a barrier to poor people voting. Nobody I know goes without having an ID. Poor people still have jobs and bank accounts. Democrats just want to cheat again, it is more than obvious. Thats why pivotal swing states like georgia are requiring ID, they know a scam when they see one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, enjoy your pizza kid.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If a tree falls down in a forest with nobody to hear it, does it still make a sound? I dont need evidence to know people will cheat when given the opportunity.


you can't know something without some form of proof. What you describe is unfounded belief. I'm not saying you are a dupe. You might be a liar, not a dupe. But when somebody tries to sell you something you don't need, just say no.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> you can't know something without some form of proof. What you describe is unfounded belief. I'm not saying you are a dupe. You might be a liar, not a dupe. But when somebody tries to sell you something you don't need, just say no.
> 
> View attachment 5173985


The proof lies in the fact that democrats are fighting for a dishonest election. Deep down they know this, but do not care. As I said, as long as swing states are taking steps to preserve integrity.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because it is what you would do, if given the opportunity and you assume others would do the same, however there are more principled people than unprincipled ones, or society would collapse. Most people who voted for Trump would kick him out of their own house for being an asshole and he would be, he can't help himself. Most people who voted for him would convict him at trial, when the case was made, people are funny like that.


TDS, kicking in again. Its like tourette syndrome, you just cant help it. Yeah democrats are so honest. Sure and all republicans are racist. Right.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5173955


Good at memes, bad at defending Joe Biden. But who could really blame you? You don't have much to work with.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The proof lies in the fact that democrats are fighting for a dishonest election. Deep down they know this, but do not care. As I said, as long as swing states are taking steps to preserve integrity.


There it is. The big lie. The election we held in 2020 was perfect. Every way it was looked at, fraud of any significance was not found. 50 or more suits in court. Thrown out due to lack of evidence. 

The dishonest ones are Trump's. 

No sir, in my home on the frozen tundra, I do not need the ice you want to sell me.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

We need a law to end this kind of campaigning:


*Putin Appears with Trump in Flurry of Swing-State Rallies*




TAMPA (The Borowitz Report)—Infused with a sense of urgency as Election Day nears, the Trump campaign has enlisted President Vladimir Putin, of Russia, to appear with the Republican nominee in a dizzying array of swing-state rallies over the weekend.

Putin will be the most visible Trump surrogate in the final weekend of the campaign, as he tries to fire up voters in Florida, North Carolina, Colorado, and Nevada.

The Russian President seemed to relish the warm response he got at his first Trump rally, in Tampa, where he led the crowd in a raucous chant of “Lock her up.”

Trump praised Putin’s talent for politics by noting that he had won the Russian election in 2012 by a landslide. “He got sixty-four per cent of the vote, and no one else even came close,” Trump said. “He’s terrific.”

Putin, whose English is rudimentary at best, kept his remarks brief at the Tampa rally, but echoed Melania Trump’s recent call for an end to bullying.

A Republican strategist, Harland Dorrinson, called the Trump campaign’s use of Putin in crucial battleground states “very, very smart.”

“At this point, you really couldn’t ask for a more effective surrogate,” he said. “You’d much rather see Trump up there with Putin than with, say, Chris Christie.”

While some in the media criticized the Trump campaign for allowing Putin to influence the outcome of a U.S. election, the Republican nominee’s campaign manager, Kellyanne Conway, pushed back in an appearance on CNN.

“This is just another case of media bias against Donald Trump,” she said. “Jay Z and Beyoncé, who have no experience in government at all, are allowed to campaign for Hillary Clinton, but Vladimir Putin, who actually runs an entire country, can’t appear with Donald Trump? Come on.”


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There it is. The big lie. The election we held in 2020 was perfect. Every way it was looked at, fraud of any significance was not found. 50 or more suits in court. Thrown out due to lack of evidence.
> 
> The dishonest ones are Trump's.
> 
> No sir, in my home on the frozen tundra, I do not need the ice you want to sell me.


If that was true, Georgia would not have taken steps like requiring voter ID in order to preserve election integrity.

Back in the day democrats were the rock and roll party, weed smoking rebels. They were about anti government, sticking it to the man. These days being a democrat is about racism, sexual expression, bodily transformation, party extremism and loyalty regardless of who is in charge, and finding something to be offended about. Times sure have changed.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If that was true, Georgia would not have taken steps like requiring voter ID in order to preserve election integrity.
> 
> Back in the day democrats were the rock and roll party, weed smoking rebels. They were about anti government, sticking it to the man. These days being a democrat is about racism, sexual expression, bodily transformation, party extremism, loyalty regardless of who is in charge, and finding something to be offended about. Times sure have changed.


Anti government doesn't mean literally overthrow the government. You don't burn your house down when the kitchen needs a re model.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If that was true, Georgia would not have taken steps like requiring voter ID in order to preserve election integrity.
> 
> Back in the day democrats were the rock and roll party, weed smoking rebels. They were about anti government, sticking it to the man. These days being a democrat is about racism, sexual expression, bodily transformation, party extremism and loyalty regardless of who is in charge, and finding something to be offended about. Times sure have changed.


But what about Putin coming to join Trump in campaign rallies to influence a US election?

I mean we need to enact laws to stop that from happening again.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They call the act whatever they like. They called spying on us the patriot act. Meanwhile its just another piece of the failed build back better plan. IRS agents coming for us, tax breaks for rich tesla drivers, and tax increases. IMHO, spending more money is only throwing more gas on the fire.
> 
> If you are a climate change proponent and dont mind paying double for everything, yeah Biden is the president for you. I prefer to think we can adapt to a 2 degree change before a complete transition.
> 
> ...


Spying on us?

IRS agent coming for us? I heard of 2 FBI agents, enemies of Trump, getting the IRS TCMP audit & 501(c)'s getting scrutinized for illegal political activity but who else?

The new EV tax credit is for everyone but has income limits (so no rich Tesla drivers) and benefits American automakers the most. The recent tax increase was the expiration of the former admin's tax cut's although the wealthy got a permanent cut so they aren't affected. Rick Scott is in favor of raising taxes on the middle class and says even the poor should pay in. He reasons that gives them "skin in the game", as if that made any sense whatsoever. BTW, this is the wealthiest member of Congress and he grew up in public housing. He also was responsible for the largest Medicare fraud in history at one time and plead the 5th 75 times in that case. GOP leaders also want to sunset SS, Medicare, & Medicaid.

Voter ID's are another solution to a problem that doesn't exist. Why do we need voter ID's when there is no fraud? Voter ID are designed to make it more difficult for students, the disabled, the poor and other transient people to vote. Voter ID sounds good but isn't. My wife was severely disabled and had only an expired driver's license. Because of that she had to cast a provisional ballot, meaning it didn't count unless she took extra steps after the election was over to have her vote count. To cure that for the next election she had to get her birth certificate ($20 & 3 weeks to receive) and wait for 4 hours at the DMV to get an ID, another $35. It took 2 hours for her to prepare to go out with my assistance. It also meant I had to wait for hours with her without pay. It was an ordeal.

Step back and look at the overall picture. Over 300 knew laws all designed to RESTRICT voting and all from Republican legislatures with no evidence of voter fraud. All of them want to cast doubt on the election system. My governor just eliminated a black representative from her district by gerrymandering it. His $3M Election Police Force won't investigate the fake elector's the state was apparently ready to send if Trump had lost the state and they aren't investigating the Republican fake candidates scam either. It's not the voters that need to be watched, it's the f'ing politicians. Personally I am in favor of hand-marked paper ballots tracked through the mail system.

Why does it matter how many times cloture was invoked? What matters is getting things done in a broken system and when one party is willing to spite us all to keep the other party from "getting a win" then the apple cart needs to be turned over. Voting against veterans suffering from burn pit exposure because Manchin shifted his view was one of the lowest acts I've ever witnessed by a political party. Forcing 10-yr-olds to carry babies because a minority of voters decided that when 70% of the population wants abortion access? Simply wrong.

Agreed President Obama was too cautious with Ukraine. He didn't want to start any new wars. We should have implemented sanctions long ago. "Chicken shit"? I don't want leaders ready to start wars without very good cause.

A 2 degree climate change would affect 70% of the world's coastlines. Climate change already has states fighting wars and creating refugees. The Dept. of Defense is fully aware of the implications and anticipates more wars and more refugees. BTW, don't listen to Trump, rising sea levels will not "create more waterfront property". I also want leaders that take science seriously.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Spying on us?
> 
> IRS agent coming for us? I heard of 2 FBI agents, enemies of Trump, getting the IRS TCMP audit & 501(c)'s getting scrutinized for illegal political activity but who else?
> 
> ...


*mic drop*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

Speaking about unproven voter fraud, what about this? Isn't it an outrageous that Hillary would do such a thing?

*Hillary Clinton Receives $225,000 Speaking Fee For Telling Grandson Bedtime Story*

NEW YORK—According to tax filings obtained from the Clinton Foundation, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton received a $225,000 speaking fee Wednesday night for telling her grandson a bedtime story. “This was a standard payment to compensate Secretary Clinton for her limited time, and in recognition of the value her grandchild received from hearing a story about a wayward goat and his friend the silly giraffe,” Clinton Foundation spokesperson Jennifer Alpert said in a disclosure statement that also included the itinerary for the hour-long event with the 2-year-old at his home in Manhattan’s Flatiron District. “This was actually substantially lower than the secretary’s typical speaking fees, which is a testament to how much reading to her grandson aligns with the values of the Clinton Foundation. She even stayed afterward to sign a copy of the book and take any questions Jasper might have.” Alpert added that the appearance was really a steal when you considered the $2.5 million Clinton received for attending her daughter’s wedding.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Lets go Brandon!!!!


Welcome to the 5th grade. I hope you avoid your classmates' cooties.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We need a law to end this kind of campaigning:
> 
> 
> *Putin Appears with Trump in Flurry of Swing-State Rallies*
> ...


when is that story from? i never saw that one


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . Border is wide open, . . . . . . .


100% true. That is why all those folks got into a tractor trailer to sneak across and wound up dead. Because the border is wide open.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Spying on us?
> 
> IRS agent coming for us? I heard of 2 FBI agents, enemies of Trump, getting the IRS TCMP audit & 501(c)'s getting scrutinized for illegal political activity but who else?
> 
> ...


Bidens latest disasterous bill does not make his presidency look any better. Inflation was projected to slow down anyway. It is Joes policies and wreckless spending that got us here in the first place. Spending more is not going to reduce inflation, its just another blindfold to put on the peoples eyes.

Show me what islands we have lost, land masses, anything. As for abortion I am with you, bad idea to make it illegal. I still think there should be limits, while here in NY we have moved in the opposite direction. 9th month abortion is now ok, and you dont even need a doctor anymore. Some democrats gave this bill a standing ovation when it passed.

On the IRS agents its not just 2 people:









Biden to Seek $80 Billion to Bolster IRS, Tax Enforcement


The Internal Revenue Service funding boost would be a major expansion of the tax agency, doubling its enforcement staffing and giving it new tools to combat tax dodging.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when is that story from? i never saw that one


It's around. Google it. The we need laws against it. That's all I'm trying to say. It's as big an issue as voter fraud. Why doesn't @NYCBambu care?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Chest pumping about Bidens latest disasterous bill does not make his presidency look any better. Nor will any of that other stuff you just mentioned. It is his policies and wreckless spending that got us here in the first place. Spending more is not going to reduce inflation, its just another blindfold to put on the peoples eyes.









You are so full of shit lol. It must really suck to have to chill for these hate mongering fools for their rich daddies pocket change.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> But what about Putin coming to join Trump in campaign rallies to influence a US election?
> 
> I mean we need to enact laws to stop that from happening again.


That was a Borowitz joke. He does these parodies all of the time.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That was a Borowitz joke. He does these parodies all of the time.


But can you prove it didn't happen? Just like the claim of voter fraud? 

I'm concerned. There should be a law.

Just like the voter suppression laws.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> But can you prove it didn't happen? Just like the claim of voter fraud?
> 
> I'm concerned. There should be a law.
> 
> Just like the voter suppression laws.


If you cant find your car the next morning in your garage did someone steal it? Yes. Can you prove it? No. Some things are just obvious.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you cant find your car the next morning in your garage did someone steal it? Yes. Can you prove it? No. Some things are just obvious.


Yeah, like human caused climate change. After reviewing the evidence, that is.

And, theft can be proven. In fact theft has to be proven before a person can be convicted of a crime. God damn you are stupid.

Still though, by your standard every concern should be treated as real. A whole new world every day.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, like human caused climate change.
> 
> Still though, by your standard every concern should be treated as real. A whole new world every day.


It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


Not all people think 
How can I get over on people 
Some folks aren’t looking at everything like a competition 
Shocking eh?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


You can have your beliefs. If there isn't anything to back it up, then they are called unfounded.

I believe that Putin joined with Trump in an effort to influence the election. By your standard every stated belief is real.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It will be interesting to see the results of BC’s move to decriminalize small (2.5 grams) amounts of most drugs starting in 2023.


I could go far with 2.5 grams of pure LSD-25


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Send in 17 year old *virgin*antes with assault weapons ?


fify


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


Speaking of a belief that must be considered true even if proven otherwise,


*There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder*

It’s official: The Trump campaign colluded with Russia.

In an explosive development, the Biden administration confirmed that a Russian government agent with close connections to Donald Trump’s top 2016 campaign official “provided the Russian Intelligence Services with sensitive information on polling and [Trump] campaign strategy.”









There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder


Trump’s potential political rivals should remember that he handed the ultimate political favor to the man who colluded with Russia amid Moscow’s campaign to undermine American democracy.




thehill.com






If you want to believe there was voter fraud in 2020 that overturned the election that Trump won, without any evidence to prove it is true, then you must accept the above is true. Or do you require no evidence before a belief meets your standard for legal action?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could go far with 2.5 grams of pure LSD-25


The proponents of the new law are lobbying for higher quantities so the buyers aren’t forced to make multiple purchases in a day.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could go far with 2.5 grams of pure LSD-25


I went pretty far with 2.5 grams of shrooms on Friday night lol. Reliving my youth .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> The proponents of the new law are lobbying for higher quantities so the buyers aren’t forced to make multiple purchases in a day.


I’m curious if there is a potency factor. Six good doses of mescaline and you’re at the limit.
Twenty thousand doses of squeaky-clean ‘cid is, to mangle the metaphor, a mind blower.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


More beliefs that by your standard should result in legislation.

How about illegal aliens. This from the very fine source: https://www.boredpanda.com/crazy-unbelievable-history-conspiracy-theories/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic

#11 *Invasion Of The Lizard People*







According to conspiracy theorist David Icke, reptilian humanoids from the Alpha Draconis star system are responsible for a worldwide conspiracy against humanity. According to him, throughout history the world’s most famous dynasties and families are working alongside these shapeshifting reptilians; the list of these accomplices include: the Merovingian dynasty, the Rothschilds, the Bush family and the British Royal family. What’s even weirder is that the amount of people who believe in this conspiracy theory is not as small as you’d think, back in 2013 Public Policy Polling in America indicated that 4% of registered voters believed in David Icke's theory. Here’s one of the videos where it seems that news reporter is visibly acting like a reptilian(?), well you be the judge.


I'm very concerned about this. There ought to be a law requiring politicians to ban lizard people from taking office. Also, why aren't the DHS rounding these illegal aliens up and deporting them back to Alpha Draconis?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Bidens latest disasterous bill does not make his presidency look any better. Inflation was projected to slow down anyway. It is Joes policies and wreckless spending that got us here in the first place. Spending more is not going to reduce inflation, its just another blindfold to put on the peoples eyes.
> 
> Show me what islands we have lost, land masses, anything. As for abortion I am with you, bad idea to make it illegal. I still think there should be limits, while here in NY we have moved in the opposite direction. 9th month abortion is now ok, and you dont even need a doctor anymore. Some democrats gave this bill a standing ovation when it passed.
> 
> ...


"Chest pumping on Biden's bill when I only wrote that the EV credit is for everyone, i.e., the truth? They fixed some issues this time around.

24 weeks = 9 months?

I'm a CPA. I know the IRS has been decimated. In the past decade, the IRS has lost about 17,000 enforcement workers, largely from highly specialized areas that focus on the wealthy and corporations. During the pandemic, the agency experienced a phone-answering rate of just 7%. The U.S. Department of the Treasury found that more than a quarter of unpaid taxes come from the top 1% of earners and more than 20% come from the top 0.5%. $80B over 10 years probably isn't enough. We don't even need most tax preparation but H&R Block & Jackson-Hewitt have good lobbyists.

No spying. No IRS attacks. No voter fraud. I'm not grooming your children. I'm not a pedophile. I'm not a tax cheat. I'm not a voting cheat. Biden wasn't my first choice but I voted for him because of the turd.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> "Chest pumping on Biden's bill when I only wrote that the EV credit is for everyone, i.e., the truth? They fixed some issues this time around.
> 
> 24 weeks = 9 months?
> 
> ...


Who was your first choice and why?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not all people think
> How can I get over on people
> Some folks aren’t looking at everything like a competition
> Shocking eh?


Yeah all democrats are just pillars of the community. yup. There must be no punch clocks at democrat owned factories. Or is it only the democrat workers that are trusted?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> "Chest pumping on Biden's bill when I only wrote that the EV credit is for everyone, i.e., the truth? They fixed some issues this time around.
> 
> 24 weeks = 9 months?
> 
> ...


I can accept that, my accountant said he couldnt get through for months. Thanks for an honest answer. Are you willing to admit Joe Biden has done a shitty job so far? You know what the numbers look like.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> *If republicans are also cheating*, I want that to stop too. I am not a party extremist..


If?

lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Times sure have changed.


I’ll say. Republicans used to be pro democracy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ll say. Republicans used to be pro democracy.


Eisenhower was the last. He warned us. The military-industrial complex is operating beyond the law. As it actually suborns the law, we start to call it corporatocracy.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ll say. Republicans used to be pro democracy.


They also used to be the party of limited government.. Now they are just the party of no


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m curious if there is a potency factor. Six good doses of mescaline and you’re at the limit.
> Twenty thousand doses of squeaky-clean ‘cid is, to mangle the metaphor, a mind blower.


I don’t think they thought about that lol. I was the acid king in high school. I stole the paper cutter for the sheets lol. Some amazing trips and I can remember details still lol. My youth as a recreational pharmacist had many ups and downs lol. Ketamine is still my all time fav .


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It boggles my mind to think that anybody would trust others not to cheat. People cheat at things as stupid as video games, of course they would cheat an election if they could no ID bullshit their way to mail in fraud victory. You arent using common sense and you know it.


You don't go to jail and have huge fines for cheating at video games.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I don’t think they thought about that lol. I was the acid king in high school. I stole the paper cutter for the sheets lol. Some amazing trips and I can remember details still lol. My youth as a recreational pharmacist had many ups and downs lol. Ketamine is still my all time fav .


oh ketamine. Lash me to the mast boys; I hear singing!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


The “shop now” link doesn’t work! WTF!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, like human caused climate change. After reviewing the evidence, that is.
> 
> And, theft can be proven. In fact theft has to be proven before a person can be convicted of a crime. God damn you are stupid.
> 
> Still though, by your standard every concern should be treated as real. A whole new world every day.


You are the one dumb enough to think people wont cheat. I dont even believe you, nobody could be that dumb.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are the one dumb enough to think people wont cheat. I dont even believe you, nobody could be that dumb.


Your vague attempt at an argument is lacking. Keep at it though


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, like human caused climate change. After reviewing the evidence, that is.
> 
> And, theft can be proven. In fact theft has to be proven before a person can be convicted of a crime. God damn you are stupid.
> 
> Still though, by your standard every concern should be treated as real. A whole new world every day.


If I don’t find my car in the driveway in the morning, it might still be parked at the saloon. Time to take a hangover for a long walk.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Who was your first choice and why?


Elizabeth Warren, a reformer


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Elizabeth Warren, a reformer


same here.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are the one dumb enough to think people wont cheat. I dont even believe you, nobody could be that dumb.


People do cheat. But it's a tiny fraction of the vote. Some get caught too. fact

Speaking of crazy ass beliefs that by your standard should have a law, What about 

*The Government’s Hidden Agenda: A Look Inside Chemtrails*

It is believed by some that contrails, or a trail of condensed water from an aircraft at high altitude, are chemtrails that contain chemicals made to harm humans. These chemicals are supposedly put in these jets by the government for various goals such as for profit solar radiation management, weather modification, mind control, human population control, and biological warfare, that is they are causing respiratory and other health problems. 

There ought to be a law.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> People do cheat. But it's a tiny fraction of the vote. Some get caught too. fact
> 
> Speaking of crazy ass beliefs that by your standard should have a law, What about
> 
> ...


spoke to a neighbor on a nice day. A few old contrails slowly getting wide. He started in on that. I was as gentle as I could manage when I disagreed.

The failure of publishing ethics is damaging us at a level that matters.

If a smallish (a mile?) asteroid were spotted in 1975 with a certain impact in five years, we would have probably pulled together hard to rise to the need. Nationally for sure, and perhaps globally.

If a match for that asteroid were announced today, the hurricane of woo and cries of _hoax! _would be where much of that energy would be squandered.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . What did Biden give us? Highest inflation in 40 years. Highest overdose death toll on record. More dead on drugs than covid.


It's even worse than you think. The Biden "policies" have cause high rates of inflation in every single country on earth with the exceptions of Russia, China and Japan. And everyone knows you can't trust the numbers out of Russia and China, and that Japan has struggled with deflation for years. So in fact, Joe Biden's "policies" has caused inflation everywhere.

We are up to 100K overdose deaths a year. But math. (covid has killed 1M)

On that note, there is a book coming out about the drug industry using GOP congress people to get the top watchdog fired from DEA because he was hurting their profits. He told the congress folks that they had blood on their hands, and they filed that as a threat, so were able to get him fired. But he has been the star witness in many of the civil trails. The e-mails came out in the court cases show the drug dealers joking about folks getting addicted. But yea, it's all Joe Rob's fault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Tucker should feel more threatened by his fellow citizens and his own suckers, especially after he turns on Trump, as he must. Foxnews won't carry this much, it would not be seen many times, content analysis of foxnews is revealing, somethings are covered a lot and some not at all. It is one of several ways foxnews biases their news content, their opinion content is removed from reality and important issues. This is not controversial folks, he was a viscous cocksucker with buckets of blood on his hands, they violated the agreement and would have to whine about someone who wasn't suppose to be there. As soon as Obama found Osama he snuffed him, same for Joe with this guy, only cleaner and more high tech.

The propaganda people at foxnews are having trouble generating a narrative and it just looks like fucking treason to me





*Trump's Fox News Nightmare: Anchor Touts 'Huge Win' For Biden As Carlson Gets Emotional*
150,744 views Aug 2, 2022 As President Joe Biden announces the killing of Al-Qaeda leader and 9/11 plotter, some within Fox are downplaying the news. One host calling it Biden’s “Bin Laden” moment, while Sean Hannity says the US is “less safe.” Ari Melber reports on the split within Fox News on the international policy reality, as well as support for Trump. Plus, Tucker Carlson gets emotional, saying Biden killing 9/11 leader doesn’t make him “feel” safer.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure, if you like paying double at the pump its great.


Yes. I want everyone to pay double. If we could only treat gas like tobacco, we could really reduce the use. I would start at two bucks a gallon tax. With the understanding it would go up ten cent every year. Soon moms driving six thousand pounds trucks to get a gallon of milk and dozen eggs will be a thing of the past. I want kids to learn about SUV's in museums.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . All major networks aside from fox, all democrat owned. The days of objective reporting are long gone.


I wish it was this easy to solve all your problems. But there is one major news outlet that is funded by it's viewers. It's free over the air and online. So now you have no excuse to be ill informed.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's even worse than you think. The Biden "policies" have cause high rates of inflation in every single country on earth with the exceptions of Russia, China and Japan. And everyone knows you can't trust the numbers out of Russia and China, and that Japan has struggled with deflation for years. So in fact, Joe Biden's "policies" has caused inflation everywhere.
> 
> We are up to 100K overdose deaths a year. But math. (covid has killed 1M)
> 
> On that note, there is a book coming out about the drug industry using GOP congress people to get the top watchdog fired from DEA because he was hurting their profits. He told the congress folks that they had blood on their hands, and they filed that as a threat, so were able to get him fired. But he has been the star witness in many of the civil trails. The e-mails came out in the court cases show the drug dealers joking about folks getting addicted. But yea, it's all Joe Rob's fault.


 @NYCBambu walks the Q party line and expects people to believe whatever he says without any hard facts to corroborate his statements or conclusions. I don't say that without justification. Look at his rants he uses to justify voter suppression. It's all belief. Spun out of thin air.

This is what the mainstream Republican Party has degraded into. It's a good thing most of them are retired. They can't make it in today's world.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Its also just another witch hunt. Not one good republican even on the panel! . . . . . . . .


Actually the good republican is pretty rare. But the two on the panel are true blue to that party in every regard except for truth telling. For some reason they refuse to stop that.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes he did, Biden changed the law on immigration, says anyone can seek asylum. Thats why we are seeing record numbers. . . . .


The law has always said anyone can seek asylum. trumpf used covid to stop it for a while. Joe Rob kept the trumpf policy in place much too long to suit most folks. And when he tried to lift it, trumpf judges said that covid was too bad to. That's ironic, no?

Climate change is going to mean more and more migrants. Folks will be leaving our southwest as well.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look the whole panel is a fix you just said it all in a nutshell,. . . . . . . . People in the front were slowly let into the building. They filed in like it was a concert. . . . . . . . .


Just like a Dead show I was at one time. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look its not a secret. . . . . . . . Trump brought us the best economy we had in 50 years!


100% true. Most of my friends had two and three jobs in the trumpf years.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I dont think we even have the ability to power that many cars. There are only 6,000 power stations and we are warned to cut back on electric use every summer.


That's mostly in Texas. But as they have shown us, improving the grid is going to have to happen. So we need to get with it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Funny but none of that sounds like anything good Joe has done. Not even remotely close in any way. Surely you can google something good he has done.


I googled going out without your makeup and look what turned up. Pretty scary. I guess the one thing that Joe Rob can do that trumpf can't is not frighten folks with his looks. Not a big thing to thinking people, but lots of folks are pretty rough on ugly people, so he might have serious political problems ahead.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Spending is the last thing you want to do during a recession, thats why inflation is so high.


Finally someone who understands economics. We need to stop with the damn Amazon already. Just wait a month before buying your next order. The supply chain will have a chance to catch up, and prices will start to drop. This is so simple, I don't know why someone isn't doing something to get folks to spend less. Oh wait, they did raise interest rates. So that will work. It would be better if people would just do it on their own.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> I googled going out without your makeup and look what turned up. Pretty scary. I guess the one thing that Joe Rob can do that trumpf can't is not frighten folks with his looks. Not a big thing to thinking people, but lots of folks are pretty rough on ugly people, so he might have serious political problems ahead.


I see what you mean ….


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe should have met with American oil execs to discuss this, but he missed the last meeting. He instead begs OPEC for more oil. Meanwhile, we would not need anybodys oil if Joe had not launched a war against American energy. Only a short time ago we had energy independence for the first time. Now in one short year we have seen record highs in gas, inflation, illegal immigration. Skyrocketing crime and murder rates too, not record highs though.


I'm sure you know all this and are only playing the dumb troll part. But in case you are not, here goes. We are still a net exporter of oil. The oil market is global, so when there is a shortage due to Russia's war in Ukraine, the price goes up for everyone. We have reached our limit refining oil. Or so the oil companies claim. They have made record profit since Russian oil went off the market and prices jumped. Do you remember the week China locked down several big cites due to covid and the price of oil fell 30%? Do you remember how much gas prices fell that week? 4%. It makes you wonder just how much profit is enough for these people.

His so called war on oil has been to kill a pipeline deal that would have brought Canadian tar-sands oil to the Tx gulf coast so it could be shipped to China. A pipeline that was to be complete many years in the future. And he also took back some unused leases so they could be resold to folks who would actually drill on them.

People here read. The bullshit you try to spread will not work where there is knowledgeable folks. You would be better off talking to a bunch of dummies somewhere else. (assuming you are trying to spread you disinformation to as many folks as possible)


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It will be interesting to see the results of BC’s move to decriminalize small (2.5 grams) amounts of most drugs starting in 2023.


Homelessness will soar to record highs (more than it is), and the streets will be flooded with junkies, shitting all over the sidewalks, and stabbing nearby business owners in the neck. Everyone's sons and daughters will start OD'ing way more often.

That's what they did in many places in the US, and now all those cities are f'ing shit holes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Homelessness will soar to record highs (more than it is), and the streets will be flooded with junkies, shitting all over the sidewalks, and stabbing nearby business owners in the neck. Everyone's sons and daughters will start OD'ing way more often.
> 
> That's what they did in many places in the US, and now all those cities are f'ing shit holes.


Seems to work well in Portugal.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 2, 2022)

More of that new p2p? super meth that gives people extreme psychosis, and more xylazine horse tranq or benzo laced fentynal in peoples pockets. 

Sounds like a great solution! 

I don't judge anyone for wanting to use any of it, but if there heads were clear, I sure bet they would feel let down by the laws allowing it to flourish.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 2, 2022)

It doesn't seem to work here, sadly.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's even worse than you think. *The Biden "policies" have cause high rates of inflation in every single country on earth with the exceptions of Russia, China and Japan. And everyone knows you can't trust the numbers out of Russia and China, and that Japan has struggled with deflation for years. So in fact, Joe Biden's "policies" has caused inflation everywhere.*
> 
> We are up to 100K overdose deaths a year. But math. (covid has killed 1M)
> 
> On that note, there is a book coming out about the drug industry using GOP congress people to get the top watchdog fired from DEA because he was hurting their profits. He told the congress folks that they had blood on their hands, and they filed that as a threat, so were able to get him fired. But he has been the star witness in many of the civil trails. The e-mails came out in the court cases show the drug dealers joking about folks getting addicted. But yea, it's all Joe Rob's fault.


my God. What a display of raw socioeconomic power. No wonder the world hates us.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I see what you mean ….
> 
> View attachment 5174156


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 2, 2022)

Imagine that your entire output consisted of 295 posts on *this thread* and 1 on a thread about raising LED lights


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

I gave up and skipped the last 25 pages. For all I know, the troll has already let himself out. They don't hang around long.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

President Joe Rob getting stuff done on climate, despite having a coal baron in his senate caucus. I don't know what they gave Joe Coal, but whatever it was, it was worth it. And thanks to Jon Stewart and all the vets dying of cancer. we got some help for the burn pit folks, and made the GOP look really bad doing it.


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Dems are fucked come the midterms


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Dems are fucked come the midterms


C'mon, Tucker, the GOP is helping to fix that with a slate of election deniers, climate deniers, J6 deniers, abortion access deniers, gun violence deniers, and reality deniers. The best things they have are a channel dedicated to denial and culture wars, the GOP voter suppression laws just passed and gerrymandering.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 3, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> More of that new p2p? super meth that gives people extreme psychosis, and more xylazine horse tranq or benzo laced fentynal in peoples pockets.
> 
> Sounds like a great solution!
> 
> I don't judge anyone for wanting to use any of it, but if there heads were clear, I sure bet they would feel let down by the laws allowing it to flourish.


Why would those drugs become more accessible and why would people opt for those when safer, legal drugs are available?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of a belief that must be considered true even if proven otherwise,
> 
> 
> *There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder*
> ...


I cant prove that voter fraud took place, no. But does that mean we dont need to know who is actually voting when they vote? Of course we do, that information is vital.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Your vague attempt at an argument is lacking. Keep at it though


Have a nice day boat. I hear the fish are biting .


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You don't go to jail and have huge fines for cheating at video games.


The honor system just doesnt work. Can you tell me the percentage of poor people who are unable to obtain an ID? Maybe Joe can fix that in his next spending plan.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I cant prove that voter fraud too place, no. But does that mean we dont need to know who is actually voting when they vote? Of course we do, that information is vital.


That is what the census is for until the mango dear leader corrupted it


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> It doesn't seem to work here, sadly.


I tend to agree...but I don't understand why it doesn't. On a philosophical level, yes, makes total sense to legalize all drugs and deal with it as a public health issue. We have seen it work in other nations. It doesn't here. Reading this thread, I have gained some insight on why.

It's just watching people be the shittiest version of themselves.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's even worse than you think. The Biden "policies" have cause high rates of inflation in every single country on earth with the exceptions of Russia, China and Japan. And everyone knows you can't trust the numbers out of Russia and China, and that Japan has struggled with deflation for years. So in fact, Joe Biden's "policies" has caused inflation everywhere.
> 
> We are up to 100K overdose deaths a year. But math. (covid has killed 1M)
> 
> On that note, there is a book coming out about the drug industry using GOP congress people to get the top watchdog fired from DEA because he was hurting their profits. He told the congress folks that they had blood on their hands, and they filed that as a threat, so were able to get him fired. But he has been the star witness in many of the civil trails. The e-mails came out in the court cases show the drug dealers joking about folks getting addicted. But yea, it's all Joe Rob's fault.


Same with the gas prices, yes sir. When the US farts, the rest of the world smells it. On covid and drugs, it all depends on how you skew the numbers. Joes version of covid was also childs play compared to what Trump had to deal with.






Murphy: “Fentanyl is killing more young Americans than COVID-19”


Greenville, N.C. – Over the weekend, Rep. Greg Murphy, M.D. (NC-03) published the following op-ed in The Daily Advance highlighting the tragic fentanyl crisis in America which has become the leading cause of death among adults aged 18-45.




gregmurphy.house.gov


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> Actually the good republican is pretty rare. But the two on the panel are true blue to that party in every regard except for truth telling. For some reason they refuse to stop that.


What 2 on the panel are true blue to their party?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Imagine that your entire output consisted of 295 posts on *this thread* and 1 on a thread about raising LED lights


Now I'm dumb because I am new here. Got it, your brilliant logic never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Dems are fucked come the midterms


you think so? after the republicunts fucked over every woman in the country that doesn't fantasize about being in the "handmaid's tale" ?
after fucking over every LGBTQ person in the country? after fucking over Veterans? and then fist bumping about it before they went on a month long vacation?...
i don't think so...


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That is what the census is for until the mango dear leader corrupted it


For once, you have contributed something worthwhlie, and I thank you for that. I did not know anything about census under Trump untl now. It does look like a political move too, but hey thats politics.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you think so? after the republicunts fucked over every woman in the country that doesn't fantasize about being in the "handmaid's tale" ?
> after fucking over every LGBTQ person in the country? after fucking over Veterans? and then fist bumping about it before they went on a month long vacation?...
> i don't think so...


He is just playing the odds as every administration loses seats in midterms
Except Trump
He lost the house , the Senate and the Presidency 
“WINNING”
 Is


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> For once, you have contributed something worthwhlie, and I thank you for that. I did not know anything about census under Trump untl now. It does look like a political move too, but hey thats politics.


Allow me to, again remind you, your opinion is just that


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Dems are fucked come the midterms


Yup, tough to defend Joes numbers. Pretty much impossible.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Allow me to, again remind you, your opinion is just that


No doubt, no more no less. Like anybody else.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No doubt, no more no less. Like anybody else.


Oh it’s less 
Much less


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Oh it’s less
> Much less


Some of you guys are really good at insults, wow! Maybe you can teach me?

Sorry, but the guy you elected is one of the worst presidents in history. A bum. Prove me wrong.









Lucas: Joe Biden is so bad he makes Jimmy Carter look good


Peter Lucas: Joe Biden began his campaign on the first day of his presidency when he declared war on U.S. fossil fuel and shut down the Keystone XL pipeline.




www.bostonherald.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You guys are really good at insults. Maybe you can teach me. Sorry but the guy you elected is one of the worst presidents in history, a bum. Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google it
Trump is the worst President in history
Prove me wrong

Tissue?


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Donald Trump has been living rent free in Dems heads for over 2 years after he's out of office. Good grief!


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

When you think about it, all the left wants to talk about is "Orange Man bad!" because the country is heading to hell in a hand basket, and fast!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Google it
> Trump is the worst President in history
> Prove me wrong
> 
> Tissue?


they're saying Buchanan is actually the worst, with trump a close second...Buchanan kind of allowed this fucking lunacy to get started, ignoring slavery and allowing the confederacy to get started to begin with. if he would have taken a much harsher stand on both, the country would have been a much different place, and we would have quite possibly avoided the civil war...
https://www.usnews.com/news/special-reports/the-worst-presidents/slideshows/the-10-worst-presidents?slide=11


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Google it
> Trump is the worst President in history
> Prove me wrong
> 
> Tissue?


If I show you a site that says Trump was a good president, will you concede?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> When you think about it, all the left wants to talk about is "Orange Man bad!" because the country is heading to hell in a hand basket, and fast!



Yes, silly democrats. They think Joes his anti-fossil fuel, overspending, open-border, soft on crime, woke military and weak foreign policy positions will make America stronger.


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, silly democrats. They think Joes his anti-fossil fuel, overspending, open-border, soft on crime, woke military and weak foreign policy positions will make America stronger.


The idea is to weaken America and break the will of freedom loving people. The Great Reset is upon us


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Too many people in government, its way too big getting there nose in everyones business. All they wanna do is tell you what to do and invade countries, kill the dollar, rape us with taxes and wasteful spending


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Donald Trump has been living rent free in Dems heads for over 2 years after he's out of office. Good grief!


donald trump is still committing crimes, and has never been punished for the crimes he has committed already.
you expect people to forget about a fucking dirtbag piece of shit that tried to set himself up as the dictator of America?
people forgetting about assholes like that allow more assholes like that to exist...


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Trump sent the Politics forum into a tizzy!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Trump sent the Politics forum into a tizzy!


He almost took down a democracy and is still trying to


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> donald trump is still committing crimes, and has never been punished for the crimes he has committed already.
> you expect people to forget about a fucking dirtbag piece of shit that tried to set himself up as the dictator of America?
> people forgetting about assholes like that allow more assholes like that to exist...


You purposely didn't capitalize his name. You are one sick puppy, LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> You purposely didn't capitalize his name. You are one sick puppy, LOL


tRUMP
feel better?


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> tRUMP
> feel better?


I'm sorry he hurt you so


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> The idea is to weaken America and break the will of freedom loving people. The Great Reset is upon us


wow...i didn't realize you were a trumptard...
the "idea" is to convince idiots that there is some kind of conspiracy to "displace" them...
let me explain this...the white population of the united states, and most countries, is falling...there is no plot to displace white people, white people aren't reproducing, and the jobs still need to be done...so who do you propose does them, if there just aren't enough white people to do it? keebler elves?

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/the-avenue/2021/09/09/americas-shrinking-white-population-needs-to-value-youthful-diversity/

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2021/08/23/most-americans-say-the-declining-share-of-white-people-in-the-u-s-is-neither-good-nor-bad-for-society/

https://apnews.com/article/race-and-ethnicity-census-2020-7264a653037e38df7ba67d3a324fc90d

none of this is the result of a plot...it's the result of our fucked up social values.
don't be a fucking trumptard...read, listen, discuss...THINK FOR YOURSELF...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> You purposely didn't capitalize his name. You are one sick puppy, LOL


yeah, look back, i've NEVER capitalized his name, before office, during office, or now...i only capitalize the names of people i respect, and i've never had one shred of respect for a huckster snake oil salesman who got his start as a slumlord trying to kick old sick people out of their rent controlled apartments so him and his nazi dad could build condos for rich white guys


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> I'm sorry he hurt you so


Ill be fine he is weak


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...i didn't realize you were a trumptard...
> the "idea" is to convince idiots that there is some kind of conspiracy to "displace" them...
> let me explain this...the white population of the united states, and most countries, is falling...there is no plot to displace white people, white people aren't reproducing, and the jobs still need to be done...so who do you propose does them, if there just aren't enough white people to do it? keebler elves?
> 
> ...


Roger, let's not result to name calling and gerry-mandering. This isn't about race, this is about government encroaching on our freedoms, no matter what color you are. I hope you have a moment or two today to reflect on our conversation and think about what it really means to be an American. When you gather your thoughts I'd like you to come back and share what being an American means to you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Roger, let's not result to name calling and gerry-mandering. This isn't about race, this is about government encroaching on our freedoms, no matter what color you are. I hope you have a moment or two today to reflect on our conversation and think about what it really means to be an American. When you gather your thoughts I'd like you to come back and share what being an American means to you.


Holier than thou right wing positions ended on January 6th
Sorry


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

If anyone truly believes Biden won the 2020 Presidential election fair and square, I have an ocean front property to sell you in Arizona!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> I'm sorry he hurt you so


he didn't just hurt me...he hurt the entire country...he killed thousand with his non existent covid policy...he shit on the environment, that we all have to live within, he made the entire country look like a bunch of fools, for electing him, for putting up with him, for failing to impeach the criminal fuck not once, but twice...the rest of the world watched, laughing behind their hands...he fucked our economy, while riding the end of Obama's economy, which he took credit for, and then he bailed out just when the results of his shitty decisions started to take effect and fuck us all...
he is a blight on America, and i'm ashamed of anyone who supports him in any way. they're all traitors, and should be treated as such...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Roger, let's not result to name calling and gerry-mandering. This isn't about race, this is about government encroaching on our freedoms, no matter what color you are. I hope you have a moment or two today to reflect on our conversation and think about what it really means to be an American. When you gather your thoughts I'd like you to come back and share what being an American means to you.


the republicans under trump were the ones encroaching on your freedoms...
you want a grade school essay? being an American means you don't take a filthy fuck like trump trying to turn America into his bitch...
being an American means you call bullshit on every fucking member of the freedumb train every time they open the foul fascist racist, misogynist christian fundamentalist mouths...
being an American means you support your allies, not your fucking enemies....like the republicans who are licking putin's sweaty nuts, if they can push trump out of the way long enough.
being an American means you DO NOT TOLERATE an insurrectionist piece of shit and his republican lackeys attempting to steal America and kill democracy...
being an American means you do not tolerate the republicans trying to take away the rights of everyone in the country that doesn't belong to their death cult....
if you really support trump and the republicans, fuck you, forget any growing advice i ever gave you, forget any kind word i ever said to you...if you support trump and the republicans, you're my enemy, and the enemy of America...
that's what being an American means to me.


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Wrong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Wrong


?¿?....what is wrong? 
that trump is still allowed to run around uncharged for his many crimes? 
that republicans are fascists, trying to take over the democracy that gave them birth and turn it into a dictator state?
that one party is trying to guarantee the rights of all Americans, while the other party is trying to guarantee no one but their members has any rights?
i agree, those things are wrong, and should not be tolerated one second longer...
but i can live till the mid terms in November, when the incredibly shortsighted and selectively blind republican party gets a lesson in what America wants...here's a quick spoiler...what Americans want isn't more republican lies and horseshit...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I tend to agree...but I don't understand why it doesn't. On a philosophical level, yes, makes total sense to legalize all drugs and deal with it as a public health issue. We have seen it work in other nations. It doesn't here. Reading this thread, I have gained some insight on why.
> 
> It's just watching people be the shittiest version of themselves.


“It doesn’t here” suggests a trial that failed. Fill me in?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> When you think about it, all the left wants to talk about is "Orange Man bad!" because the country is heading to hell in a hand basket, and fast!


actually, what “the left”, your placeholder term for all who seek to retain the vote for our leaders, are concentrating on is “sanitize exposed fascists from the legislstures”.



In the longer term, disempower these deluded totalitarians.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> If anyone truly believes Biden won the 2020 Presidential election fair and square, I have an ocean front property to sell you in Arizona!


The best part is, they know there is nothing racist about voter ID. Everybody has one, poor people too. They also know people will cheat their asses off if they think they can get away with it. (Both sides.) Despite this, democrats cling to a belief they know deep down is a lie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “It doesn’t here” suggests actrial that failed. Fill me in?


the only one i know about is on Oregon 
https://www.npr.org/2021/06/18/1007022652/oregons-pioneering-drug-decriminalization-experiment-is-now-facing-the-hard-test
and results are patchy, at best...they startedthe program without having any support structures in place, but despite that, they're still seeing a downturn in deaths, and less hard drugs on the streets
however, in the rest of the world...
https://www.iza.org/publications/dp/10895/going-after-the-addiction-not-the-addicted-the-impact-of-drug-decriminalization-in-portugal


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only one i know about is on Oregon
> https://www.npr.org/2021/06/18/1007022652/oregons-pioneering-drug-decriminalization-experiment-is-now-facing-the-hard-test
> and results are patchy, at best...they startedthe program without having any support structures in place, but despite that, they're still seeing a downturn in deaths, and less hard drugs on the streets
> however, in the rest of the world...
> https://www.iza.org/publications/dp/10895/going-after-the-addiction-not-the-addicted-the-impact-of-drug-decriminalization-in-portugal


not decrim. General access to clean materials is how I test for legalization. 

There can be no legalization without first safing the federal Controlled Substances Act.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Roger, let's not result to name calling and gerry-mandering. This isn't about race, this is about government encroaching on our freedoms, no matter what color you are. I hope you have a moment or two today to reflect on our conversation and think about what it really means to be an American. When you gather your thoughts I'd like you to come back and share what being an American means to you.


What freedoms have you lost? Also, what do you mean when you say "what it means to be American"?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “It doesn’t here” suggests a trial that failed. Fill me in?


It isnt apples to apples, other countries where it seems like the approach is working have better social safety nets and such. Colorado made possession of various hard drugs a misdemeanor. It's resulted in a pretty big influx of crazy folks moving here to join the tent cities, lots of related petty crime, open sales and use, etc. Pretty much all meth and fentanyl. I do think it's the right approach, legalize and treat as public health, but this is the closest actual example I have seen and it isn't great. Lots goes into why it doesn't seem to work, the bigs are that it isn't tied to public health in a meaningful way and also that the rules and such that still exist just stopped getting enforced.









Polis signs bill ‘defelonizing’ single-use drug possession for Schedule I and II substances


Colorado Governor Jared Polis on Tuesday signed a law ‘defelonizing’ single-use drug possession for Schedule I and II substances.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The best part is, they know there is *nothing racist about voter ID. *Everybody has one, poor people too. They also know people will cheat their asses off if they think they can get away with it. (Both sides.) Despite this, democrats cling to a belief they know deep down is a lie.[/B]


actually
1) Voter ID in many states costs money.
2) The voters most likely to be disenfranchised by the de facto poll tax (check the Constitution on that one) are the poor and mobility-challenged, who are overwhelmingly not white. 
3) The fascist wing of the overthrow party is pushing this agenda in order to whiten the vote

quod erat demonstrandum

[/B]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It isnt apples to apples, other countries where it seems like the approach is working have better social safety nets and such. Colorado made possession of various hard drugs a misdemeanor. It's resulted in a pretty big influx of crazy folks moving here to join the tent cities, lots of related petty crime, open sales and use, etc. Pretty much all meth and fentanyl. I do think it's the right approach, legalize and treat as public health, but this is the closest actual example I have seen and it isn't great. Lots goes into why it doesn't seem to work, the bigs are that it isn't tied to public health in a meaningful way and also that the rules and such that still exist just stopped getting enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but the premise cannot be tested on our uneven playing field.
Nonenforcement does not compare to being legal.
job one: legalize all over all at once. Gotta be Federal, or the unintended consequences you mention occur.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> *actually
> 1) Voter ID in many states costs money.
> 2) The voters most likely to be disenfranchised by the de facto poll tax (check the Constitution on that one) are the poor and mobility-challenged, who are overwhelmingly not white.
> 3) The fascist wing of the overthrow party is pushing this agenda in order to whiten the vote
> ...


Is @NYCBambu still ranting about his discredited idea that voter ID is needed to prevent something that doesn't happen?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The best part is, they know there is nothing racist about voter ID. Everybody has one, poor people too. They also know people will cheat their asses off if they think they can get away with it. (Both sides.) Despite this, democrats cling to a belief they know deep down is a lie.


Your inability to actually read responses before you go back to your Qanon trolling is annoying.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-biden-really-that-bad.1063879/post-17031715


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is @NYCBambu still ranting about his discredited idea that voter ID is needed to prevent something that doesn't happen?


I wish we could debate with a lie detector test. Then we we would know who the real bullshitter is. Oh well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is @NYCBambu still ranting about his discredited idea that voter ID is needed to prevent something that doesn't happen?


I did not care enough to really look. I homed in on one central lie.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I wish we could debate with a lie detector test. Then we we would know who the real bullshitter is. Oh well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Your inability to actually read responses before you go back to your Qanon trolling is annoying.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-biden-really-that-bad.1063879/post-17031715
> View attachment 5174420


this.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Your inability to actually read responses before you go back to your Qanon trolling is annoying.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-biden-really-that-bad.1063879/post-17031715
> View attachment 5174420


Students dont have ID, yeah thats a good one bro! And sorry but I dont care about your wife or any single example. Voter ID is not racist and you know it, stop the lies. Everybody has an ID and you know it. Joe Biden is a shitty president and you know it. Ask yourself, who is the liar?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I did not care enough to really look. I homed in on one central lie.


Good for you. @NYCBambu's posts are worth not reading. 


Every talking point of his have already been thoroughly trashed and yet he comes back to repeat them. His TDS is something to behold if one can stand to look at such an ugly pile of garbage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

this squirrel still going off on his rants and BS.......


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Students dont have ID, yeah thats a good one bro! And sorry but I dont care about your wife or any single example. Voter ID is not racist and you know it, stop the lies. Everybody has an ID and you know it.


You are a nut bag. Hope that trolling for these losers is worth it for you. 

Because you are just spamming lies and hate mongering nonsense, and if you are a real person, and this is just a job to you, you are no better than people selling cigarettes to kids, or spam calling old people to get them to pay some imaginary bill in a shitty attempt to steal their income.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this squirrel still going off on his rants and BS.......


I suppose we could just copy and paste yesterday's posts to save time. Nothing in @NYCBambu 's line of propaganda has changed even though he's been so thoroughly discredited that he's now being mocked.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good for you. @NYCBambu's posts are worth not reading.
> 
> 
> Every talking point of his have already been thoroughly trashed and yet he comes back to repeat them. His TDS is something to behold if one can stand to look at such an ugly pile of garbage.
> ...





hanimmal said:


> You are a nut bag. Hope that trolling for these losers is worth it for you.
> 
> Because you are just spamming lies and hate mongering nonsense, and if you are a real person, and this is just a job to you, you are no better than people selling cigarettes to kids, or spam calling old people to get them to pay some imaginary bill in a shitty attempt to steal their income.


Sorry you dont know how to read numbers and graphs. if you did, you would understand what a good president was. All of you momos are clueless.


Warning democrats: Do Not Click:





__





Loading…






www.thetoptens.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Students dont have ID, yeah thats a good one bro! And sorry but I dont care about your wife or any single example. Voter ID is not racist and you know it, stop the lies. Everybody has an ID and you know it.


actually,


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sorry you dont know how to read numbers and graphs. if you did, you would understand what a good president was. All of you momos are clueless.


Congrats you have reached worthless meme level troll.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good for you. @NYCBambu's posts are worth not reading.
> 
> 
> Every talking point of his have already been thoroughly trashed and yet he comes back to repeat them. His TDS is something to behold if one can stand to look at such an ugly pile of garbage.


Currently he is putting his innumeracy on display. Bless his heart.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

eeek....should have never taken that ignore off........back on, this one goes.....


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

The psychological drivers of misinformation belief and its resistance to correction - Nature Reviews Psychology


Misinformation is influential despite unprecedented access to high-quality, factual information. In this Review, Ecker et al. describe the cognitive, social and affective factors that drive sustained belief in misinformation, synthesize the evidence for interventions to reduce its effects and...




www.nature.com





*"Abstract*
Misinformation has been identified as a major contributor to various contentious contemporary events ranging from elections and referenda to the response to the COVID-19 pandemic. *Not only can belief in misinformation lead to poor judgements and decision-making, it also exerts a lingering influence on people’s reasoning after it has been corrected — an effect known as the continued influence effect. *In this Review, we describe the cognitive, social and affective factors that lead people to form or endorse misinformed views, and the psychological barriers to knowledge revision after misinformation has been corrected, including theories of continued influence. We discuss the effectiveness of both pre-emptive (‘prebunking’) and reactive (‘debunking’) interventions to reduce the effects of misinformation, as well as implications for information consumers and practitioners in various areas including journalism, public health, policymaking and education."

I find the "cognitive failures" list most applicable, though all the drivers are demonstrated in right wing authoritarian followers who post here, such as @NYCBambu


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

I did once get to see someone change their mind on voter ID. One of my conservative leaning friends, kind of a trumpy dude, had a hell of a time getting an ID and couldn't get on a plane for like a year.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I did once get to see someone change their mind on voter ID. One of my conservative leaning friends, kind of a trumpy dude, had a hell of a time getting an ID and couldn't get on a plane for like a year.


Was it hard getting to the Dept of Motor vehicles because they started handing out licenses to illegals like candy? Just wondering, thats how it is here in NY. Cant get in without an appointment, still a madhouse a year after they started.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

We interrupt the Fiery Spirit Of Hatred “Xenophobia Xpecial” for more on the de facto poll tax. 





__





Here's How Much It Costs to Vote in States With Voter ID Laws


Voter ID laws impose hidden costs on voters, driving down turnout—and can disproportionately affect African-American voters and those 23 or younger.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good for you. @NYCBambu's posts are worth not reading.
> 
> 
> Every talking point of his have already been thoroughly trashed and yet he comes back to repeat them. His TDS is something to behold if one can stand to look at such an ugly pile of garbage.


The really sad part is how effective such a primitive technique is. It reinforces my hypothesis that we are in reality presapient.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174435


Then you have to act offended by insults


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I did once get to see someone change their mind on voter ID. One of my conservative leaning friends, kind of a trumpy dude, had a hell of a time getting an ID and couldn't get on a plane for like a year.


When the punishment fits the crime.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Was it hard getting to the Dept of Motor vehicles because they started handing out licenses to illegals like candy? Just wondering, thats how it is here in NY. Cant get in without an appointment, still a madhose a year after they started.


Yeah insurance companies love illegals 
More smoke looking for a fire


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

6 dui's was the crime.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> 6 dui's was the crime.


It is coming to my amused attention that the infringements on personal freedom that the freedomers get the most noisily upset about are the ones that they inflicted upon themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

Here in Canada we face a labor shortage, so by all means continue American restrictive immigration policies. Where I live since covid especially are a lot of child bearing aged Asian immigrants are filling the jobs here nobody wants, even here far away from the major cities of Canada. American policy choices increase Canadian options for foreign students and immigrants and provides them with a prosperous multicultural society to live in.






*Premier Doug Ford addresses Ontario's labour shortage*
1,472 views Aug 3, 2022 Premier Doug Ford was in Stratford today to announce new funding for Ontario's auto sector.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

Thank you, President Joe Biden. All is not well but the patient's health is recovering.

*Wall Street rises on tech, earnings boost as recession fears ease*


.S. service sector unexpectedly picks up in July
PayPal rises after bumping annual profit outlook
Apple gains 3.5%, Microsoft adds 2.7%
Moderna jumps on $3 billion share buyback plan
Indexes: Dow 1.08%, S&P 1.30%, Nasdaq 2.13%
Aug 3 (Reuters) - Wall Street's major indexes surged on Wednesday, with gains in big technology companies lifting the Nasdaq to near three-month highs as key readings on the services sector and new orders helped calm recession fears.

A fresh batch of strong results from PayPal and CVS Health Corp also boosted sentiment in a largely upbeat second quarter that has helped markets bounce back from the fallout of the Ukraine war, rising inflation and a rise in borrowing costs.

"An economy that is not falling into recession but is not roaring higher at this time..." Kim Forrest, chief investment officer at Bokeh Capital Management said.

The benchmark S&P 500 index (.SPX) and tech-heavy Nasdaq (.IXIC) are up 13.3% and 18.2%, respectively, from the lows hit in mid-June, but are still in a bear market.

Wall Street started August on a sour note as factory activity in the United States, China and Eurozone weakened in July. But worries eased on Wednesday as the U.S. services sector, which accounts for more than two-third of the economic activity, rebounded unexpectedly.









Wall Street rises on tech, earnings boost as recession fears ease


Wall Street's major indexes surged on Wednesday, with gains in big technology companies lifting the Nasdaq to near three-month highs as key readings on the services sector and new orders helped calm recession fears.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you, President Joe Biden. All is not well but the patient's health is recovering.
> 
> *Wall Street rises on tech, earnings boost as recession fears ease*
> 
> ...


But her emails 
Or Hunters
Or Comey or 
See I said it so it’s proof


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> But her emails
> Or Hunters
> Or Comey or
> See I said it so it’s proof


Those assholes want this country to fail. Otherwise they might have to examine their beliefs.


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Those assholes want this country to fail. Otherwise they might have to examine their beliefs.
> 
> View attachment 5174472


The chicken is coming home to roost


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> actually
> 1) Voter ID in many states costs money.
> 2) The voters most likely to be disenfranchised by the de facto poll tax (check the Constitution on that one) are the poor and mobility-challenged, who are overwhelmingly not white.
> 3) The fascist wing of the overthrow party is pushing this agenda in order to whiten the vote
> ...


Veritas Se Manifestat
no matter how hard little men try to cover it up with big piles of shit


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> The chicken is coming home to roost


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Imagine letting non citizens having the ability to vote, HA!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Imagine letting non citizens having the ability to vote, HA!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good for you. @NYCBambu's posts are worth not reading.
> 
> 
> Every talking point of his have already been thoroughly trashed and yet he comes back to repeat them. His TDS is something to behold if one can stand to look at such an ugly pile of garbage.


once when i was about ten, a cow got trapped in the river, died, and washed ashore close to my friend's house about a week later, bloated bigger than a volkswagon...my friend had a bunch of fireworks left over from the 4th, and was shooting bottle rockets at the carcass when it basically exploded and spread really bad smelling bits of cow guts all over the fucking place...
that is what his posts remind me of...those pieces of rotted cow carcass and shit just scattered about randomly by the blast....


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5174497


What's with the Republican label? I've said time and time again, political parties don't matter. It's where your head and heart and integrity intersect. 

Let me teach you something Herb. There's two types of people in this world- people who want to tell other people what to do and people who want to be left alone. I'll leave the rest of the thinking up to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> The chicken is coming home to roost


No, the fascist assholes last stand is failing, they over reached and were lead by an evil moron. Better not lose because there won't be any coming back from this one. Patriots have a constitutional duty, the bury the republicans and will if they have the power to do so, fuck up bad enough and they might. Abortion fanatics in the GOP have overplayed their hand severely and there is so much inertia the candidates can't pivot to meet the challenge. With Trump on their backs, they can't do much except listen to him whine about 2020, while the democrats push for Roe plus protections to be codified into law. Abortion turned out to be way bigger in red states than the polls indicated, a reverse of the Trump effect, it means the democrats will campaign more on it and will mobilize more volunteers over it.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> The chicken is coming home to roost


yeah, I know. Despite the narrative blared on full blast that Biden is failing, his administration has been doing well in terms of managing the economy. Facts are facts. Despite the spin that the "I hope Biden fails" camp are giving, his performance is anything but a failure.

Another chicken is coming home too:

*Kansas abortion vote: Pro-life amendment fails, in first post-Roe vote*








Kansas abortion vote: Pro-life amendment fails, in first post-Roe vote


Kansas citizens rejected a pro-life amendment — known as the “Value Them Both” amendment — during their state’s primary election Tuesday.




www.catholicnewsagency.com





This is being viewed as an indicator of public sentiment toward the orthodoxy that Republicans have been shoving.

And how about this from 538 , a site that specializes in statistical analysis and forecasting results




With the caveat that the only poll that matters is an election poll. And the fact that opinion polls at this time only project current sentiment and are not useful for predicting an election result in the fall, I'll say this.

Those charts from 538 showing a near even split in chances for Democrats and Republicans to take control of the House and the Senate. A year ago, analysts were projecting a definite advantage to Republicans. The trend lines are up and to the right for Democrats. All very tentative. Same with economic projections. But I feel much more easy about the chances of Democrats retaining control of government right now than I did a year ago.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> What's with the Republican label? I've said time and time again, political parties don't matter. It's where your head and heart and integrity intersect.
> 
> Let me teach you something Herb. There's two types of people in this world- people who want to tell other people what to do and people who want to be left alone. I'll leave the rest of the thinking up to you.


uh, no.

Trump lost the election. He lost because he was a shitty president and a large majority voted him out. Trump conspired with people within the Republican Party to overthrow the election. Jan 6 happened and the Republican Party showed the American people who they really are -- anti democratic and neo-fascist. There is no way to walk that back. Right now there are three types of people -- fascist, anti-fascist and people who aren't paying attention.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The honor system just doesnt work. Can you tell me the percentage of poor people who are unable to obtain an ID? Maybe Joe can fix that in his next spending plan.


I clearly explained to you by my own experience of the troubles it imposes on the disabled. Poor people are far more transient & therefore far more affected. There are 37.2 million living below the poverty line. Students, of course, are likewise affected and the GOP are taking away polling places on campus.

Maybe the GOP should just create fake electors to get around those damn voters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yeah, I know. Despite the narrative blared on full blast that Biden is failing, his administration has been doing well in terms of managing the economy. Facts are facts. Despite the spin that the "I hope Biden fails" camp are giving, his performance is anything but a failure.
> 
> Another chicken is coming home too:
> 
> ...


By election day things may change on many fronts from the war to America. The abortion polls reveal an interesting thing in Kansas, polls indicated abortion was a much lower factor, however the referendum showed otherwise by a lot from what I heard. This is a Trump effect, people are reluctant to admit their true views, even to pollsters because of local social pressure and mistrust of institutions, including polls.

This has been more than noticed in DC and expect the democrats to mobilize women around it. This and Trump's trouble inside the GOP and court could hand the democrats a miracle and America deliverance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By election day things may change on many fronts from the war to America. The abortion polls reveal an interesting thing in Kansas, polls indicated abortion was a much lower factor, however the referendum showed otherwise by a lot from what I heard. This is a Trump effect, people are reluctant to admit their true views, even to pollsters because of local social pressure and mistrust of institutions, including polls.
> 
> This has been more than noticed in DC and expect the democrats to mobilize women around it. This and Trump's trouble inside the GOP and court could hand the democrats a miracle and America deliverance.


you know when we win, we're going to have to go medieval hard on the entire republican establishment...they can't be allowed to run loose and cause more shit. Every one of them that we can prove guilty should be doing hard time. 
one of the first things to get passed are domestic terrorism laws to disarm their radical militant arm, then we have to have some psychological testing for officers in the military for sure, and probably non coms as well. anyone who fails gets an honorable discharge and gets to keep their pension...but they're done in the military or law enforcement...which brings me to pretty much the same deal for cops, except they all get tested, annually, and they get a lot more training on when it's appropriate to use force, and to what degree.
this fucking shit has just gotten ridiculously out of hand, and it's got to fucking stop. now.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Imagine letting non citizens having the ability to vote, HA!


Thats what they want, a free for all. Whatever it takes to


Offmymeds said:


> I clearly explained to you by my own experience of the troubles it imposes on the disabled. Poor people are far more transient & therefore far more affected. There are 37.2 million living below the poverty line. Students, of course, are likewise affected and the GOP are taking away polling places on campus.
> 
> Maybe the GOP should just create fake electors to get around those damn voters.


I dont see how students are effected when they all have to carry student ID. Transients? Do you really think people on skid row are into voting? Sorry I'm just not seeing it. Disabled people can get ID too, it really should not be an issue. Too easy to mail in a million phony votes with no ID. Thats what happened to Trump last election. He was winning all day and all night. Next thing you know there is a massive 3 AM vote dump, all Biden votes.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yeah, I know. Despite the narrative blared on full blast that Biden is failing, his administration has been doing well in terms of managing the economy. Facts are facts. Despite the spin that the "I hope Biden fails" camp are giving, his performance is anything but a failure.
> 
> Another chicken is coming home too:
> 
> ...


Did you just say doing well with the economy? Joe has led us into a recession, the toilet bowl.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I cant prove that voter fraud took place, no.


Then maybe you should shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know when we win, we're going to have to go medieval hard on the entire republican establishment...they can't be allowed to run loose and cause more shit. Every one of them that we can prove guilty should be doing hard time.
> one of the first things to get passed are domestic terrorism laws to disarm their radical militant arm, then we have to have some psychological testing for officers in the military for sure, and probably non coms as well. anyone who fails gets an honorable discharge and gets to keep their pension...but they're done in the military or law enforcement...which brings me to pretty much the same deal for cops, except they all get tested, annually, and they get a lot more training on when it's appropriate to use force, and to what degree.
> this fucking shit has just gotten ridiculously out of hand, and it's got to fucking stop. now.


I keep tell'en ya they will resurrect the independent special counsel law and appoint someone who will hound them to Hell for a few years until the law expires. It is what it was designed to do, bust politicians with public hearings and prosecutions, congress people and presidential administrations. Garland can deal with the suckers who stormed the capitol and those at the very top like Trump, while handing the rest off to the hired help. Congress has much to do, if the democrats win both house and senate. So will the DOJ, when they pass anti domestic terrorist laws and have a domestic terrorist watch list, add in hate and election crimes and it will be a full plate busting republican lunatics, psychos, criminals and dupes. You'll have to move the non violent drug offenders out of the federal prisons to make room for the new bunch.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yeah, I know. Despite the narrative blared on full blast that Biden is failing, his administration has been doing well in terms of managing the economy. Facts are facts. Despite the spin that the "I hope Biden fails" camp are giving, his performance is anything but a failure.
> 
> Another chicken is coming home too:
> 
> ...


expect the blue line to get a boost when Cheney Of Evidence S2 airs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Did you just say doing well with the economy? Joe has led us into a recession, the toilet bowl.


He actually kept us from going in to a depression thanks to TFG


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats what they want, a free for all. Whatever it takes to
> 
> I dont see how students are effected when they all have to carry student ID. Transients? Do you really think people on skid row are into voting? Sorry I'm just not seeing it. Disabled people can get ID too, it really should not be an issue. Too easy to mail in a million phony votes with no ID. Thats what happened to Trump last election. He was winning all day and all night. Next thing you know there is a massive 3 AM vote dump, all Biden votes.










NYCBambu said:


> Did you just say doing well with the economy? Joe has led us into a recession, the toilet bowl.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> expect the blue line to get a boost when Cheney Of Evidence S2 airs.


Ah yes. The Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack. The drip drip drip of corrosive findings released by the Select Committee throughout the summer and early fall are a big factor in the change of sentiment. IMO


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He actually kept us from going in to a depression thanks to TFG


That's what I mean about Republicans being anti-America. They want Biden to fail. They want everybody to just forget that Trump led us into recession due to his bungled management of the epidemic. Like predicting the weather going forward by looking out the window. It is true that the US economy is staggering, maybe has re-entered a technical recession regardless of official metrics. Recession is a backward-looking metric. As I showed in my post above, businesses are reporting that things are looking up. But Republicans want America to fail. For their own political gain.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He actually kept us from going in to a depression thanks to TFG


Whats TFG? I told you, I dont make stuff up. yes we are in a recession. How many references do you need?









Yes, We Are in a Recession: Here's How to Protect Your Portfolio


Gross domestic product in the U.S. fell 0.9% in the second quarter of 2022, marking the second consecutive quarter of negative growth, the commonly accepted definition of a recession. The National Bureau of Economic Research is the body that officially … Continue reading → The post Yes, We Are...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174541


Trolls read better than you do.









Yes, We Are in a Recession: Here's How to Protect Your Portfolio


Gross domestic product in the U.S. fell 0.9% in the second quarter of 2022, marking the second consecutive quarter of negative growth, the commonly accepted definition of a recession. The National Bureau of Economic Research is the body that officially … Continue reading → The post Yes, We Are...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trolls read better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I mean about Republicans being anti-America. They want Biden to fail. They want everybody to just forget that Trump led us into recession due to his bungled management of the epidemic. Like predicting the weather going forward by looking out the window. It is true that the US economy is staggering, maybe has re-entered a technical recession regardless of official metrics. Recession is a backward-looking metric. As I showed in my post above, businesses are reporting that things are looking up. But Republicans want America to fail. For their own political gain.


They do not believe that they are anti-America, because in their minds America no longer means its central tenet to the rest of us: a pluralistic republic. The word has been decoupled from its meaning.

They want Biden to fail because down deep they believe that will trigger the end times, justifying their apocalypse readiness expenses. 

It highlights why “may your wishes come true” is a curse.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whats TFG? I told you, I dont make stuff up. yes we are in a recession. How many references do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Table issues


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174557


Thats very nice, but does not change the definition of what a recession actually is. Gross domestic product in the U.S. fell 0.9% in the second quarter of 2022, marking the second consecutive quarter of negative growth, the commonly accepted definition of a recession. Democrats will change the definition of what a woman is, what a recession is, what a vaccine is. Anything the babies dont like they just change to suit themselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Did you just say doing well with the economy? Joe has led us into a recession, the toilet bowl.


I'm just stating what has been reported. That businesses are reporting that the things they care about -- costs and sales are both going in the right direction for them. Also service sector businesses are improving. 

If you just want to grind your political axe and not celebrate these improvements, fine. We know that Republicans are anti-America. You might as well wear your belief openly. 

Do you even know what a recession is? Do you work? Have you ever had a job? Have you ever lost one? I don't think so. If you had, you'd be glad to see that things are looking up.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174557


yup. The term "recession" technically looks backward by half a year or more. It describes what has been, not what is coming. We might be in a recession regardless of what the NBER says. I'm just saying that from leading indicators, it seems this recession if it has occurred at all, seems to already be over. 

But people like @NYCBambu don't want this to be true. They want blood on the streets for their own political purposes.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

@NYCBambu

you should read what you link.

_During a recession, it’s common to see stock prices fall and the unemployment rate rise. Stock prices fall because investors have less income to invest and less faith in the market to increase their investment. This decreases demand for stocks, meaning stock prices (and thus portfolio values) will naturally go down.

Business revenues also decrease during a recession, which leads many to stop hiring new workers or lay off some of their existing workforce. _

Stock prices went up 10% in July. Unemployment has only gone down this year, if not throughout Biden's term. I know you want so badly to see Biden fail but he is not failing.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats very nice, but does not change the definition of what a recession actually is. Gross domestic product in the U.S. fell 0.9% in the second quarter of 2022, marking the second consecutive quarter of negative growth, the commonly accepted definition of a recession.







NYCBambu said:


> Democrats will change the definition of what a woman is, what a recession is, what a vaccine is. Anything the babies dont like they just change to suit themselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174574View attachment 5174575View attachment 5174576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174591
> ...


lulz

@NYCBambu is blinded by his beliefs.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

You talk about recessions like your dumb ass has a job.


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

Both candidates suck ass


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

There’s no winning here let’s just hope this Retard gets out of office soon


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Both candidates suck ass


actually,


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> There’s no winning here let’s just hope this Retard gets out of office soon


have you not heard the gospel? 
We did!


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You talk about recessions like your dumb ass has a job.


 Job wtf is that nonsense


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Job wtf is that nonsense


Are you part of the revolution comrade?


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> have you not heard the gospel?
> We did!


Lol  why is this topic even in here I really don’t care for no candidate vote for pedro


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Are you part of the revolution comrade?


The mile high club where we all grow dank


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Lol  why is this topic even in here I really don’t care for no candidate vote for pedro


stick around, obviously never-been-here newcomer, and welcome! We’re about to take the overthrow party for some sweet jumps.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> There’s no winning here let’s just hope this Retard gets out of office soon


let's see, whose foot do you stink of, sock?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let's see, whose foot do you stink of, sock?


insectvision


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Lol  why is this topic even in here I really don’t care for no candidate vote for pedro



for his next trick, watch him pull a brandon meme out of his ass


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5174678
> for his next trick, watch him pull a brandon meme out of his ass


somebody is down to T-62s and 8-bit trollski


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let's see, whose foot do you stink of, sock?


Can some one please tell me wtf a sock is lmfao


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

got yer back. 








Sock - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> There’s no winning here let’s just hope this Retard gets out of office soon


I hear you bro, and so does the rest of the country. A big red wave is coming. Thank god most people know how to read graphs and numbers better than the liberal cheerleaders in here. Better common sense too.


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> got yer back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be a used condom


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Job wtf is that nonsense


When they cant win because Joe left them nothing to fight with, theres not much left but personal, irrelevant attacks. It just shows the level of maturity around here.


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> got yer back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Urban Dictionary: Used Condom


The female equivalent to a douchebag.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Children.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no good deed, eh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Can some one please tell me wtf a sock is lmfao


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)

Come on now I’m on neither side of the board nor my trolling I was really asking a question


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Come on now I’m on neither side of the board nor my trolling I was really asking a question


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

tanky bones


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You talk about recessions like your dumb ass has a job.


What a nut rider, no originality. Did not know you and fog were a couple. Congrats you two.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> tanky bones
> 
> View attachment 5174705


that is one fucked up looking elephant...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is one fucked up looking elephant...


remember the junior high joke about the one-eared elephant?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Now I'm dumb because I am new here. Got it, your brilliant logic never ceases to amaze me.


I didn't say you were dumb- you took that on yourself

You are dumb though, so in a way you're right


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5174435


Hard to argue the numbers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

here's a video for the stupid asshole who keeps saying Biden has declared war on the oil companies...they declared war on us a while ago...fucking dumbass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

yeah, the poor fucking oil industry just needs so much help...goddamned moron...
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/aug/02/oil-industry-record-profits-climate-crisis


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

BUT INFLATION ROGER! JUST NOTHING TO BE DONE...INFLATION! 

I'm getting to hate that word. People need to start describing exactly what is happening instead of using a boogieman word. 

I hope they don't raise rates again this year, it's a bad tool for the job. 

I would like to see federal home loans that operate separately from the fed rate. Big fan of affordable home loans, I think we need fewer of the weird payment options, adjustable rates are for suckers. People should be able to borrow from the government directly and easily. The loans can be packaged and sold, some want cash now vs an income stream and thats fine, but need restrictions on issuing derivatives on those products and the loan packaging needs more oversight to ensure that what gets sold is a pretty straight forward thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> BUT INFLATION ROGER! JUST NOTHING TO BE DONE...INFLATION!
> 
> I'm getting to hate that word. People need to start describing exactly what is happening instead of using a boogieman word.
> 
> ...


Homes built nowadays generally price out the younger or lower income groups. Without expanding the stock of homes including ones in an affordable price range, making lower cost loans just pushes prices up for the ones available.









There's a massive housing shortage across the U.S. Here's how bad it is where you live


Hundreds of cities and towns are seriously short of housing, both homes to buy and rentals, according to a new study. It's the main reason that home prices and rents are so high.




www.npr.org





"We're seeing a shortage, or housing underproduction, in all corners of the U.S.," says Mike Kingsella, the CEO of Up for Growth, which on Thursday released a study about the problem. The nonprofit research group is made up of affordable housing and industry groups.

"America's fallen 3.8 million homes short of meeting housing needs," he says. "And that's both rental housing and ownership."

Home prices are up more than 30% over the past couple of years, making homeownership unaffordable for millions of Americans. Rents are rising sharply too. The biggest culprit is this historic housing shortage. Strong demand and low supply mean higher prices.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

*Type in any country, followed by "warming faster than" to see how much of a f'ing hoax BS propaganda stunt the climate change scientists and media are pulling on you.*

How is it that everywhere is warming faster than everywhere else, at twice the rate. 

How is that possible, that one place can be warming faster than another place, yet that other place is warming faster than it at the same time... and how am I supposed to beLieve them now that it appears they just target anywhere they need with propaganda to sucker the people?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> *Type in any country, followed by "warming faster than" to see how much of a f'ing hoax BS propaganda stunt the climate change scientists and media are pulling on you.*
> 
> How is it that everywhere is warming faster than everywhere else, at twice the rate.
> 
> How is that possible, that one place can be warming faster than another place, yet that other place is warming faster than it at the same time... and how am I supposed to beLieve them now that it appears they just target anywhere they need with propaganda to sucker the people?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> *Type in any country, followed by "warming faster than" to see how much of a f'ing hoax BS propaganda stunt the climate change scientists and media are pulling on you.*
> 
> How is it that everywhere is warming faster than everywhere else, at twice the rate.
> 
> How is that possible, that one place can be warming faster than another place, yet that other place is warming faster than it at the same time... and how am I supposed to beLieve them now that it appears they just target anywhere they need with propaganda to sucker the people?


God hates science.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Mexico is warming faster than the rest of the planet, they say


Find out how much the temperature in the Mexican territory has increased from on average between 1981 and 2010.




www.sandiegored.com













Europe is warming faster than the rest of the world and scientists are puzzled


Europe is already 2.2 degrees Celsius warmer than before the industrial revolution while the Arctic has already warmed up by 3 degrees C.




www.space.com










Science | AAAS







www.science.org













China warming up faster than rest of the world: Report


Since 1951, the country's temperatures have increased by 0.26 degrees Celsius (0.47 degrees Fahrenheit) per decade, compared to a global average of 0.15 degrees, the report said.




www.hindustantimes.com







New England is warming faster than the rest of the planet, new study finds










Northeast Warming Faster than the Rest of the U.S. | U.S. Geological Survey


The Ledger, along with other news outlets, recently investigated why the Northeast region of the U.S. is warming faster than the rest of the country. A NE CASC-affiliated researcher was interviewed in many of the articles.




www.usgs.gov













Data shows California is warming faster than anywhere in the continental United States


California is feeling the dramatic effects of climate change faster than anywhere else in the continental United States. Katy Tur discusses with climate journalist and host of the “Drilled” podcast Amy Westervelt.




www.msnbc.com














Africa Warming More, Faster Than Other World Regions


The African continent is home to 17% of the global population but responsible for less than 4% of greenhouse gas emissions




www.voanews.com













Australia Is Heating Up Faster Than The Rest Of The World


Like a shrimp on the barbie




www.popsci.com













Finland is warming faster than the rest of the world


''Finland is warming fast – faster than scientists ever predicted and at nearly twice the rate of any other country on Earth – according to new research from the University of Eastern Finland and the Finnish Meteorological Society. The researchers found that over the past 166 years Finland's...




www.helsinkitimes.fi













Russia Without Russian Winters? Country Warming Rapidly


A new government report shows climate change 2.5 times faster than global average as Moscow sees record highs.




www.ibtimes.com






And it go's on and on. Conspiracy? haha


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Mexico is warming faster than the rest of the planet, they say
> 
> 
> Find out how much the temperature in the Mexican territory has increased from on average between 1981 and 2010.
> ...


Do you understand what an average is? Never mind, you are either a disingenuous troll, or your math is weak af.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

So you admit the media reporting about climate change is deceptive?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So you admit the media reporting about climate change is deceptive?


lmao 'the media'.



Crayons are technically 'media'. Fox is technically 'media', same with Alex Jones right wing propaganda show, so yeah I think there is 'media' that is lying. But that doesn't make what you posted before meaningful.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Can some one please tell me wtf a sock is lmfao


Look in the mirror.....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

So which place is actually heating up more than the others, and which article is right/wrong? I need help doing the math..


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao 'the media'.
> View attachment 5174985
> 
> 
> Crayons are technically 'media'. Fox is technically 'media', same with Alex Jones right wing propaganda show, so yeah I think there is 'media' that is lying. But that doesn't make what you posted before meaningful.


I see the vagina diagram from the Dr office. Adorable fallopian tubes.

A vagina wearing big boots.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I see the vagina diagram from the Dr office. Adorable fallopian tubes.
> 
> A vagina wearing big boots.


I see Rob Roy wtf


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So which place is actually heating up more than the others, and which article is right/wrong? I need help doing the math..





Drop That Sound said:


> I am the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao 'the media'.
> View attachment 5174985
> 
> 
> Crayons are technically 'media'. Fox is technically 'media', same with Alex Jones right wing propaganda show, so yeah I think there is 'media' that is lying. But that doesn't make what you posted before meaningful.


reported for obvious child porn!!1!


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So which place is actually heating up more than the others, and which article is right/wrong? I need help doing the math..


Ok, lets pretend you are being real and not just trolling for another bump to this stupid thread (I am guessing, not really worth looking at what thread this is in, but since it is you, I am guessing it is a safe bet).

How many places are there on earth taking temperature data? When you average all those temperatures together you will end up with a bunch of places with higher temperature and a lot with lower ones. A trolls job is to cherry pick which argument they are trying to make (in your case it is 'global climate change is made up' or some shit like that), so you pretend that a handful of countries (and not all those links you put actually say that) can't be over the averages. While another anti-science troll can cherry pick that others being below or maybe actually even decreasing in average temperature, somehow mean that there isn't global climate change.

It isn't rocket science, but it does take a little bit of math to understand it. Which is why the vulnerable are so susceptible to manipulation using these statistical cherry picking tricks.




cannabineer said:


> reported for obvious child porn!!1!


I saw one of these guys:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Ok, lets pretend you are being real and not just trolling for another bump to this stupid thread (I am guessing, not really worth looking at what thread this is in, but since it is you, I am guessing it is a safe bet).
> 
> How many places are there on earth taking temperature data? When you average all those temperatures together you will end up with a bunch of places with higher temperature and a lot with lower ones. A trolls job is to cherry pick which argument they are trying to make (in your case it is 'global climate change is made up' or some shit like that), so you pretend that a handful of countries (and not all those links you put actually say that) can't be over the averages. While another anti-science troll can cherry pick that others being below or maybe actually even decreasing in average temperature, somehow mean that there isn't global climate change.
> 
> ...


Skeksis?

btw I intended satire, a dangerous pursuit when there are people stupid enough to believe it true.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So which place is actually heating up more than the others, and which article is right/wrong? I need help doing the math..


I would really have to dig into the underlying data, but going to give an explanation a go, I didn't bother reading those various articles, hope I am not way off.

So writers need to sell what they write, it has to be presented in an interesting way. An easy way to do that is to pop some nationalist interest and get people to click your shit because they want to find out who they are hotter than. You can play with numbers to make those arguments, one article averages 20 years, another 30, some other dude extrapolates 6 months out to 30 years, etc. It's quite a bit like sensationalist headlines about weed. They aren't lying, but they are also pitching you a story to get you interested. Besides selling a story, you also have researchers trying to get funding, they need to make a case as to why it's important. 

It's how your looking at the issue. I would point out that none of what you linked is hardcore peer reviewed science journals. Those competing headlines all feed into the main topic, they are all global warming. Competing headlines of interpretation of data doesn't invalidate the argument.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I see Rob Roy wtf


We all know he doesn't wear shoes. They're slavery.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We all know he doesn't wear shoes. They're not available in his size.


heehee


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you understand what an average is? Never mind, you are either* a disingenuous troll, *or your math is weak af.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174978


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Mexico is warming faster than the rest of the planet, they say
> 
> 
> Find out how much the temperature in the Mexican territory has increased from on average between 1981 and 2010.
> ...


once again, behold the idiot who confuses temperature with climate.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> once again, behold the idiot who confuses temperature with climate.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao 'the media'.
> View attachment 5174985
> 
> 
> Crayons are technically 'media'. Fox is technically 'media', same with Alex Jones right wing propaganda show, so yeah I think there is 'media' that is lying. But that doesn't make what you posted before meaningful.






I see 1 billion people starving to death in the next 15 years over climate change policies. Entire villages that rely on a generator to pump water, who can't afford batteries.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

Is it the climate change or the policies causing the starvation?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Is it the climate change or the policies causing the starvation?


the combination. 
Climate deniers are obstructing sensible preparation for the coming bad days. The ones who should know all about the parable of the seven cows.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm curious how drop the sound views it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

climate change huh.....ok Drop, let me drop this on you

you thing the Texas freeze that was for a week, was a fluke? and do you think the 54day 100+ degree weather and no rain is a fluke?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

The policies themselves, which also cause the climate to change ten times worse than oil has. The amount of toxic waste to build the new super grid, and all the batteries/chips will be unreal. The devastation from all the geothermal drilling.. earthquakes..

People will starve because others think EVs are so cool. They want their eyephone 23's to last longer, and all their biometric data to be constantly scanned.

The way I see it, its no different than how we were sold on the idea that oil would help us in the first place. And the people pushing for it are the new big oil executives, except they won't be drilling for oil. 

They'll be mining to make batteries and chips. Drilling into volcano's, not giving a shit, just like when oil spills happen. Or when coal fly ash plants get flooded out, because they don't have to pay for cleanup.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The policies themselves, which also cause the climate to change ten times worse than oil has. The amount of toxic waste to build the new super grid, and all the batteries/chips will be unreal. The devastation from all the geothermal drilling.. earthquakes..
> 
> People will starve because others think EVs are so cool. They want their eyephone 23's to last longer, and all their biometric data to be constantly scanned.
> 
> ...


You left off all the birds killed by those cancer causing turbines 
Wow you are really dying to remain fossil fuel reliant 
Good luck convincing anyone under 20 to that nonsense 
See thing is they are witnessing the glacier melting 
And watching right wingers tell them it’s just weather 
But they are much smarter than your generation 
So they aren’t drinking the kool-aid
Not one bit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5175009


what does Tiananmen square have to do with the difference between climate and temperature?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I see 1 billion people starving to death in the next 15 years over climate change policies. Entire villages that rely on a generator to pump water, who can't afford batteries.









You couldn't even hold it together to be real for even one post before you just moved on to the next troll post.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I see 1 billion people starving to death in the next 15 years over climate change policies. Entire villages that rely on a generator to pump water, who can't afford batteries.


there are pretty cheap hand crank generators they could use to pump water, there are mechanical pumps that use water and air pressure with a diaphragm to pump water up pretty steep grades...no one NEEDS to buy batteries


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> climate change huh.....ok Drop, let me drop this on you
> 
> you thing the Texas freeze that was for a week, was a fluke? and do you think the 54day 100+ degree weather and no rain is a fluke?


Geo engineering...?

Also.. Texas is like a desert, what do you expect? Of course its hot all the time. Plenty of times it has snowed in a desert, even a million years ago.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are pretty cheap hand crank generators they could use to pump water, there are mechanical pumps that use water and air pressure with a diaphragm to pump water up pretty steep grades...no NEEDS to buy batteries



That's true, but you know what I mean. There are millions of people that will die, who rely on the oil industry. I'm sure we'll find some way to justify letting it happen.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)

Biden sucks but it could be worse. 

Actually it was not too long ago under trump. That asshole was a piece of crap. 

Too bad we don't have another Obama. That's what we need. The damn Democrats have some people but they also have a machination that's preventing the best from rising to the top.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are pretty cheap hand crank generators they could use to pump water, there are mechanical pumps that use water and air pressure with a diaphragm to pump water up pretty steep grades...no one NEEDS to buy batteries


well, wind generator, holding tank, ought to work


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5175058


so your dream should be everyone's dream?
and that is a dream...we've had the entire fucking time society has existed to achieve that dream, and we're no closer now than we were 100, 200, 500 years ago...because fascists fucks do what they do, fuck things up...over, and over, and over...they don't want freedom for everyone, just their klan. any black, brown, tan, yellow people in that dream? no, white straight couple, with happy little white kids...
everyone else gets bent over
books on their approved list, lots of children because they can't have any contraceptives, shrinking cities because the republicans voted to let the infrastructure fail, so their rich corporate masters could start getting money back at tax time...they already pay nothing, the only way they could wring more out of their system is to start getting money for nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so your dream should be everyone's dream?
> and that is a dream...we've had the entire fucking time society has existed to achieve that dream, and we're no closer now than we were 100, 200, 500 years ago...because fascists fucks do what they do, fuck things up...over, and over, and over...they don't want freedom for everyone, just their klan. any black, brown, tan, yellow people in that dream? no, white straight couple, with happy little white kids...
> everyone else gets bent over
> books on their approved list, lots of children because they can't have any contraceptives, shrinking cities because the republicans voted to let the infrastructure fail, so their rich corporate masters could start getting money back at tax time...they already pay nothing, the only way they could wring more out of their system is to start getting money for nothing.


the actual one would not have a church or any other ministry of disinformation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Biden sucks but it could be worse.
> 
> Actually it was not too long ago under trump. That asshole was a piece of crap.
> 
> Too bad we don't have another Obama. That's what we need. The damn Democrats have some people but they also have a machination that's preventing the best from rising to the top.


Biden is ok. Let’s see how he does when (maybe) the balance of power in the legislature changes. 400 quatloos on 11 justices.

I wager he is bidin’ his time and has not revealed some of his wish list before it woukd be useful to do so.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are pretty cheap hand crank generators they could use to pump water, there are mechanical pumps that use water and air pressure with a diaphragm to pump water up pretty steep grades...no one NEEDS to buy batteries


My solar well pumps 1000's of gallons of water each day and we have 0 batteries.....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so your dream should be everyone's dream?
> and that is a dream...we've had the entire fucking time society has existed to achieve that dream, and we're no closer now than we were 100, 200, 500 years ago...because fascists fucks do what they do, fuck things up...over, and over, and over...they don't want freedom for everyone, just their klan. any black, brown, tan, yellow people in that dream? no, white straight couple, with happy little white kids...
> everyone else gets bent over
> books on their approved list, lots of children because they can't have any contraceptives, shrinking cities because the republicans voted to let the infrastructure fail, so their rich corporate masters could start getting money back at tax time...they already pay nothing, the only way they could wring more out of their system is to start getting money for nothing.


No my dream is way crazy than "the good reset", haha. More like mad max crossed with robin hood, with jetson super cities being built in some area's on land. I'll move to international waters, on the great pacific trash island. Build Wall-e trash collectors, to collect parts for my trash castle. I'll have 5 cyborg queens for wives, and build reactors that burn fukashima sludge for power. I'll mutate from the radiation and grow gills, so I can dive deep for 3 eyed fish to eat. Fight off the smokers that come to pillage my kingdom.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

^^libertarian, warts and all


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Eventually they will allow the liberals to legally reproduce via artificial wombs, in special labs across the country. You can pick all the traits you want your child to have right on a phone app, kinda like ordering a pizza.

Someone will intercept a light rail train shipment of frozen embryos, and replace them with cloned ones from a different lab.

64,000 expecting families will soon find out, that they all just signed off on a brand new baby clone of Donald Trump.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Biden is ok. Let’s see how he does when (maybe) the balance of power in the legislature changes. 400 quatloos on 11 justices.
> 
> I wager he is bidin’ his time and has not revealed some of his wish list before it woukd be useful to do so.


Oh Biden sucks but it could be much worse. Imagine a second term of trump. The bar isn't set very high.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I see the vagina diagram from the Dr office. Adorable fallopian tubes.
> 
> A vagina wearing big boots.


I saw a bear skin ! We’re both fucked lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I saw a bear skin ! We’re both fucked lol


I see a Transformer on a chopped Harley


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Mexico is warming faster than the rest of the planet, they say
> 
> 
> Find out how much the temperature in the Mexican territory has increased from on average between 1981 and 2010.
> ...


It takes a special idiot to post articles discussing rapid global warming as proof that global warming is a hoax.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I see a Transformer on a chopped Harley


i thought it looked like an ardvaark's face....after you peel it off.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought it looked like an ardvaark's face....after you peel it off.


there’s probably a story there …


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My solar well pumps 1000's of gallons of water each day and we have 0 batteries.....
> View attachment 5175069


But Koch industries and all those families in Texas who passed down mineral rights for generations will have to think to make money
I can’t imagine such a nightmare
You beast


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> there’s probably a story there …


dunno, only ardvaark i ever spent any time with was blue, talked like Jackie Mason, and chased an ant that talked like dean martin for some reason...


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5175061


I’m still trying to get up after falling off my chair laughing, regarding the drilling of volcanoes and causing earthquakes for geothermal lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I saw a bear skin ! We’re both fucked lol


I saw a disheveled squirrel falling out of a tree


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw a disheveled squirrel falling out of a tree


Weird crowd lol. Wait I see that too !


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw a disheveled squirrel falling out of a tree


crap! I see it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Weird crowd lol. Wait I see that too !


On a tangent,

the tiny tale of a sex offender being administered the Rorschach test. For each and every picture he described violent and graphic sexual content. This startled the administrating psychiatrist into exclaiming “wow! You really are obsessed with deviant perversions!” To which the subject replied:

Gosh, Doc, you’re the one showing me all the dirty pictures!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m still trying to get up after falling off my chair laughing, regarding the drilling of volcanoes and causing earthquakes for geothermal lol. View attachment 5175106



Whats funny about it? Many an instance of goethermal projects causing towns to evacuate, and earthquakes. People died, like in Pohang. 

The lava flows that were in Hawaii a few years back, that wiped out properties.. there was nearby plant which is likely what caused it.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 4, 2022)

Mt Saint Helens started rumbling, right after they bored 2 deep holes into it a few years ago, looking for potential. Crazy fuckers wanna tap it for power too, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

post hoc ergo propter hoc


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Whats funny about it? Many an instance of goethermal projects causing towns to evacuate, and earthquakes. People died, like in Pohang.
> 
> The lava flows that were in Hawaii a few years back, that wiped out properties.. there was nearby plant which is likely what caused it.


Link please.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Link please.


sketch vid in three!
… two! …


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sketch vid in three!
> … two! …


yawn!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Whats funny about it? Many an instance of goethermal projects causing towns to evacuate, and earthquakes. People died, like in Pohang.
> 
> The lava flows that were in Hawaii a few years back, that wiped out properties.. there was nearby plant which is likely what caused it.


Can you explain how the Pohang thing was caused by drilling? I suspect it was due to the high pressure fluid injection …….. I’m sure you’ve heard of fracking tremors?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Eventually they will allow the liberals to legally reproduce via artificial wombs, in special labs across the country. You can pick all the traits you want your child to have right on a phone app, kinda like ordering a pizza.
> 
> Someone will intercept a light rail train shipment of frozen embryos, and replace them with cloned ones from a different lab.
> 
> 64,000 expecting families will soon find out, that they all just signed off on a brand new baby clone of Donald Trump.


what strain are you smoking?.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Whats funny about it? Many an instance of goethermal fracking projects causing towns to evacuate, and earthquakes. People died, like in Pohang.
> 
> The lava flows that were in Hawaii a few years back, that wiped out properties.. there was nearby plant which is likely what caused it.


You misspelled "fracking"...
edit: corrected


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> yawn!


… one and three-quarters …


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> On a tangent,
> 
> the tiny tale of a sex offender being administered the Rorschach test. For each and every picture he described violent and graphic sexual content. This startled the administrating psychiatrist into exclaiming “wow! You really are obsessed with deviant perversions!” To which the subject replied:
> 
> Gosh, Doc, you’re the one showing me all the dirty pictures!


Ed Kemper used to help administer psychological tests on other inmates while he was in prison


----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Mt Saint Helens started rumbling, right after they bored 2 deep holes into it a few years ago, looking for potential. Crazy fuckers wanna tap it for power too, lol.


I remember watching that thing blow from Beaverton Oregon. Damn ash rained on us a few hours later. 

I was skateboarding down the street leaving a dust trail. Dogtown board, Tracker trucks, and red 70mm Krypto's. Fun times. It was a good time to be young.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Whats funny about it? Many an instance of goethermal projects causing towns to evacuate, and earthquakes. People died, like in Pohang.
> 
> The lava flows that were in Hawaii a few years back, that wiped out properties.. there was nearby plant which is likely what caused it.




https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=geothermal+plant+in+hawaii+causing+eruptions

not one single mention of the eruption being caused by the geothermal plant...not one...not even brought up as a possiblity.
know why? cause it's not a possibility. that plant has about the same effect on that tectonic region as 20 fat guys jumping up and down in unison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=geothermal+plant+in+hawaii+causing+eruptions
> 
> not one single mention of the eruption being caused by the geothermal plant...not one...not even brought up as a possiblity.
> know why? cause it's not a possibility. that plant has about the same effect on that tectonic region as 20 fat guys jumping up and down in unison.


my mistake, one site did bring it up as a possibility...their conclusion? 

"I think we can confidently enough answer "no".
From the report "Eruptions of Hawaiian Volcanoes—Past, Present, and Future" (Tilling et al. 2010):


> Kilauea eruptions occur either at its summit or within two well-defined swaths (called rift zones) that radiate from the summit.





> In the same report, you can see those rift zones on the map page 3, or on the sketch of the plumbing system page 24. Most lava flows are emplaced along these rift zones. For instance, look at this map of the 1955 eruption:



Vents and lava flows from the Kīlauea eruption of 1955 superimposed on a USGS topographic map of the lower Puna region. (Credit: Trusdell, Frank. Public domain.)
You can see that the flows were emplaced in a zone very similar to the 2018 eruption. Apparently the power plant opened in 1993, and the first exploratory wells were drilled in 1961—62, so after this event.
Actually, the rift zones are in the lava flow hazard zone 1, i.e., the most severe. The zone is defined as follow by Mullineaux et al. (1987) (emphasis added):
Zone 1 consists of the summit areas and active parts of the rift zones of Kilauea and Mauna Loa; in those areas, 25 percent or more of the land surface has been covered by lava within historical time, during the 19th and 20th centuries. These areas contain the sites of most historical eruptions, and _a large majority of the lava flows that will affect other zones on Kilauea and Mauna Loa in the near future probably will originate in zone 1._
So the real question is: why was the plant (and estates...) built in an area well known for lava flow hazards?!

To conclude, by researching the plant I found that it is actually where people accidentally drilled through a magma pocket for the first time (Teplow et al. 2009)! They hit a pocket of dacite; it did not trigger an eruption. This happened later in Iceland: this time, they even used it as an experimental well (there is a whole issue of Geothermics on this). Again, no eruption."

and this as well...
"*October 2021 Update*
I just came upon a USGS report called "Have Humans Influenced Volcanic Activity on the Lower East Rift Zone of Kīlauea Volcano? A Publication Review" (Kauahikaua and Trusdell 2020), which asks (and answers) exactly the same question:
Questions about the relation between human activity or developments and active Hawaiian volcanoes usually are raised during eruptions. These concerns often regard the location of an industrial development, like a geothermal power generation facility, on a volcano (for example, Big Island Video News, 2019; Firozi, 201. Since the 2018 eruption, the topic of whether commercial developments not only caused the eruption to occur in Kīlaueaʻs lower East Rift Zone (LERZ), but also caused it to erupt with a higher-than-normal rate has been a subject of public discussion.
They examined the past activity of the volcano (location, volume, frequency... of past eruptions), and compared it to the 2018 eruption, concluding (emphasis added):
_There are no obvious effects of human activity on eruptions of Kīlauea volcano_. There have been no significant changes due to human activity in patterns or trends of deformation or seismicity in the lower East Rift Zone in the last 35–50 years (before and during geothermal operations). The frequency and intensity of eruptions are variable, but it would be difficult to demonstrate a definitive change due to human activity. [...] _We find no evidence to support claims that human activity triggered or influenced the 2018 lower East Rift Zone eruption_. The 2018 eruption was caused by injection of magma downrift from Puʻu ʻŌʻō and the summit of Kīlauea. The event fits a pattern of activity that has occurred many times previously on the East Rift Zone and is within the range of normal behavior for Kīlauea Volcano.
So again the answer is "no", but the USGS is a source a bit more authoritative than me!"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I remember watching that thing blow from Beaverton Oregon. Damn ash rained on us a few hours later.


My friend Bruce Faddis was killed in the eruption while he was visiting his friend Harry Truman at Spirit Lake Lodge- 2 days earlier we were drinking beer and shooting pool at the B-Bar-B tavern in Sisters, OR


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My friend Bruce Faddis was killed in the eruption while he was visiting his friend Harry Truman at Spirit Lake Lodge- 2 days earlier we were drinking beer and shooting pool at the B-Bar-B tavern in Sisters, OR


I was out in my backyard in Seattle and saw a HUGE mushroom cloud to the south towards Ft Lewis army base and thought the worst. I had a friend in Seattle that had on cabin along one of the rivers near there and he had a beautiful view of Mt St Helens from his front porch. But after the eruption there was no longer any mountain in the view, the part he could see was gone. He said it was the weirdest feeling without it there in the view as it was a family cabin that he been going to since he was a little kid.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I cant prove that voter fraud took place, no. But does that mean we dont need to know who is actually voting when they vote? Of course we do, that information is vital.


We do know who votes. I've worked in the election business and know how it works. Every machine is tested before every election. Every vote is accounted for. After the election there are random audits that double check the machines. But the redhat crowd does it's own research, so they are easy to deceive.

And the voter suppression the GOP is counting on to keep their minority rule is a double edged sword. Making it harder to vote will hurt under educated folks the most. While the goal is to keep black and brown folks from the polls, a lot of GOP faithful will be swept up with them.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What 2 on the panel are true blue to their party?


The two from the GOP. Other than telling the truth about trumpf, they voted over 90% with their caucus.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> . . . . . . . . government. . . . . . is way too big getting there nose in everyones business. . . . . . . .


I know you will find this hard to believe, but some state governments are still putting folks in cages for smoking flowers. They are restricting what drugs doctors can use to treat their patients. They are even restricting what can be taught in schools. And some are trying to tell people what they can do with their own bodies. It's crazy how intrusive these state governments can be. Freedom loving folks should vote them out.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> If anyone truly believes Biden won the 2020 Presidential election fair and square, I have an ocean front property to sell you in Arizona!


Well Joe Rob did get lots of help from trumpf. But yea, he kicked ass, winning by 7M votes.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Mexico is warming faster than the rest of the planet, they say
> 
> 
> Find out how much the temperature in the Mexican territory has increased from on average between 1981 and 2010.
> ...


Mexico is heating faster because of all the friction on the ground. It is caused by migrants fleeing the country.


injinji said:


> We do know who votes. I've worked in the election business and know how it works. Every machine is tested before every election. Every vote is accounted for. After the election there are random audits that double check the machines. But the redhat crowd does it's own research, so they are easy to deceive.
> 
> And the voter suppression the GOP is counting on to keep their minority rule is a double edged sword. Making it harder to vote will hurt under educated folks the most. While the goal is to keep black and brown folks from the polls, a lot of GOP faithful will be swept up with them.


I am sorry but there is no way on earth anybody is going to convince me that voter ID is racist. All students have ID, all people on disability also have ID. I never met anybody in my life without one, because you cant get a job or an apartment without ID. Cant open a utility or a bank account either. Anybody on welfare gets a state ID too, so no I dont get it. I would like to know who all these poor ghosts we are protecting are(the ones with no ID and no ID access).

Its not only the voting polls and machines, its also the no ID required mail in voting, a free for all. If there really was a serious lack of ID, and democrats truly wanted a fair and honest election....the issue would be addressed in Joe Bidens next spending package. We both know that will never happen, and we both know there is no reason on earth anybody who wants to vote cant get an ID. ID is not making it harder to vote, it is preserving the integrity of the election. There is no reason for anybody not to want this(both blue and red) unless you want to preserve the ability to cheat.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Too easy to mail in a million phony votes with no ID. Thats what happened to Trump last election. He was winning all day and all night. Next thing you know there is a massive 3 AM vote dump, all Biden votes.


I assume you don't read the Atlantic? This story was before the election. The trumpf team has never been too smart. They talked about the plan publicly. Folks talked to reporters about it. The plan all along was to say they won when the early results were in, and try to stop the counting of early and mail votes. 

And you guys bought it. If people kept lying to me, I would stop believing what they said after a while.

There is a cohort of close observers of our presidential elections, scholars and lawyers and political strategists, who find themselves in the uneasy position of intelligence analysts in the months before 9/11. As November 3 approaches, their screens are blinking red, alight with warnings that the political system does not know how to absorb. They see the obvious signs that we all see, but they also know subtle things that most of us do not. Something dangerous has hove into view, and the nation is lurching into its path.

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/11/what-if-trump-refuses-concede/616424/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> I assume you don't read the Atlantic? This story was before the election. The trumpf team has never been too smart. They talked about the plan publicly. Folks talked to reporters about it. The plan all along was to say they won when the early results were in, and try to stop the counting of early and mail votes.
> 
> And you guys bought it. If people kept lying to me, I would stop believing what they said after a while.
> 
> ...


Paywall. Did they identify the something dangerous?


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> There’s no winning here let’s just hope this Retard gets out of office soon


Yep. In six years we will all be ready for Joe Rob to ease into his golden years.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

Recession? What Recession? President Joe Biden is managing this economy with a steady and expert hand.

The people who are complaining are either lying or they are somehow losing out. The US economy is not in recession despite the unfounded belief of others. 









US Employers Add 528,000 Jobs, Defy Recession Fears


Defying anxiety about a possible recession and raging inflation, America’s employers added a surprising 528,000 jobs last month.




www.huffpost.com





*US Employers Add 528,000 Jobs, Defy Recession Fears*
Defying anxiety about a possible recession and raging inflation, America’s employers added a surprising 528,000 jobs last month.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Paywall. Did they identify the something dangerous?


I am able to read one once in a while. But the trumpf team know they were most likely going to lose. So their plan was to stop the counting while just the votes cast the day of the election, (which is GOP heavy) were counted. trumpf's rants against the mail vote (and covid-19) made the difference even larger than normal. 

Here is a video that was part of the story. It hits the high points.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Mexico is heating faster because of all the friction on the ground. It is caused by migrants fleeing the country.
> 
> 
> I am sorry but there is no way on earth anybody is going to convince me that voter ID is racist. All students have ID, all people on disability also have ID. I never met anybody in my life without one, because you cant get a job or an apartment without ID. Cant open a utility or a bank account either. Anybody on welfare gets a state ID too, so no I dont get it. I would like to know who all these poor ghosts we are protecting are(the ones with no ID and no ID access).
> ...


Most migrants are from Central America. Two bad hurricanes and just the mess that drug transshipment causes are the main causes.


I'm not here to convince you. I'm just pointing out the way the world works. Did you catch the old GOP guy who died, and his daughter released his papers to the public? He outlined just what the ID laws were for. To make voting harder. Poor people in general are already having a harder time than not poor people. The main reason is they move a lot. When that postcard is sent from the SOE office, and they have moved, they don't get it. So on election day when they go to vote, they may be off the rolls.

Which states have mail in vote without an ID to register? There were only a handful of cases of voter fraud. Most of them were men voting their dead wife's or mother's ballot for trumpf. But there was no wide spread fraud. None.

States control their own voting laws. Joe Rob did try to pass a law safeguarding voting rights, but the GOP shut it down in the senate.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> I assume you don't read the Atlantic? This story was before the election. The trumpf team has never been too smart. They talked about the plan publicly. Folks talked to reporters about it. The plan all along was to say they won when the early results were in, and try to stop the counting of early and mail votes.
> 
> And you guys bought it. If people kept lying to me, I would stop believing what they said after a while.
> 
> ...


Its almost as if the left needs to reserve its right to cheat. There is no reason for an equal amount of mail in ballots as physical ones, and certainly no reason for it to take days or weeks to count the ballots. When there are that many, the cheating becomes obvious. From the atlantic:

"Something has to give, and many things will, when the time comes for casting, canvassing, and certifying the ballots. Anything is possible, including a landslide that leaves no doubt on Election Night. But even if one side takes a commanding early lead, tabulation and litigation of the “overtime count”—millions of mail-in and provisional ballots—could keep the outcome unsettled for days or weeks."

Enough with secret mail in balloting, there is no reason to hide from your vote. The time has come for everybody to come clean and identify themselves. Put a serial number on every ballot, require ID, and the free for all will come to an end.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> Most migrants are from Central America. Two bad hurricanes and just the mess that drug transshipment causes are the main causes.
> 
> 
> I'm not here to convince you. I'm just pointing out the way the world works. Did you catch the old GOP guy who died, and his daughter released his papers to the public? He outlined just what the ID laws were for. To make voting harder. Poor people in general are already having a harder time than not poor people. The main reason is they move a lot. When that postcard is sent from the SOE office, and they have moved, they don't get it. So on election day when they go to vote, they may be off the rolls.
> ...


I appreciate the effort, but thats hard to believe. Are these people unable that moved unable to fill out a change of address card at the post office? That would forward their mail like anybody else. Theres no way to know whats fraud and whats not when you cant even identify what person belongs to what ballot. Any mail in ballot can be fake. You want that?

The immigrant thing is really out of control, hurricane or no hurricane. Something has to be done. Texas governor is bussing them to NY and Washington DC.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . There is no reason for an equal amount of mail in ballots as physical ones, and certainly no reason for it to take days or weeks to count the ballots. . . . . .


1M dead from covid-19. States make their own election laws. The reason it took so long to count is many of the states do not allow the counting of early or mail votes until after the election.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Its almost as if the left needs to reserve its right to cheat. There is no reason for an equal amount of mail in ballots as physical ones, and certainly no reason for it to take days or weeks to count the ballots. When there are that many, the cheating becomes obvious. From the atlantic:
> 
> "Something has to give, and many things will, when the time comes for casting, canvassing, and certifying the ballots. Anything is possible, including a landslide that leaves no doubt on Election Night. But even if one side takes a commanding early lead, tabulation and litigation of the “overtime count”—millions of mail-in and provisional ballots—could keep the outcome unsettled for days or weeks."
> 
> Enough with secret mail in balloting, there is no reason to hide from your vote. The time has come for everybody to come clean and identify themselves. Put a serial number on every ballot, require ID, and the free for all will come to an end.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> 1M dead from covid-19. States make their own election laws. The reason it took so long to count is many of the states do not allow the counting of early or mail votes until after the election.


All those deaths were from 2 years ago, whats your point? Thats why counting took so long I guess. States still should not need weeks to count votes, thats bullshit too. If anything, mail in votes should have to arrive before election day, along with their ID.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Theres no way to know whats fraud and whats not when you cant even identify what person belongs to what ballot. Any mail in ballot can be fake. . . . . . . . .


They do that. They can't look at the ballot to see how they voted, but each mail ballot envelope has to be signed. They compare to see if the signature matches before it goes into the pile. 

You have put your faith in folks who are lying to you. The fact that you don't see it says more about you than the folks who are taking advantage of you.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All those deaths were from 2 years ago, whats your point? Thats why counting took so long I guess. States still should not need weeks to count votes, thats bullshit too. If anything, mail in votes should have to arrive before election day, along with their ID.


The election was two years ago. I was countering your assertion that there was no reason for so many mail votes. Thinking folks thought it was safer to stay away from crowds.

Over seas mail vote have ten days after the election to arrive. I guess you want the votes of active duty service members to not count?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> The election was two years ago. I was countering your assertion that there was no reason for so many mail votes. Thinking folks thought it was safer to stay away from crowds.
> 
> Over seas mail vote have ten days after the election to arrive. I guess you want the votes of active duty service members to not count?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Mexico is heating faster because of all the friction on the ground. It is caused by migrants fleeing the country.
> 
> 
> I am sorry but there is no way on earth anybody is going to convince me that voter ID is racist. All students have ID, all people on disability also have ID. I never met anybody in my life without one, because you cant get a job or an apartment without ID. Cant open a utility or a bank account either. Anybody on welfare gets a state ID too, so no I dont get it. I would like to know who all these poor ghosts we are protecting are(the ones with no ID and no ID access).
> ...


voter suppression is cheating. which party is promoting less voters?.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> They do that. They can't look at the ballot to see how they voted, but each mail ballot envelope has to be signed. They compare to see if the signature matches before it goes into the pile.
> 
> You have put your faith in folks who are lying to you. The fact that you don't see it says more about you than the folks who are taking advantage of you.


I feel the same way. Its easy to be on the side that I am on when democrats have become the party of crime, illegal immigration, LGBT, and 17 sexes. On voting, I feel like you are lying just to defend your party. Deep down you know its a free for all, but you dont care. As long as you win.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

Another take on the July Jobs report:

*U.S. labor market defies recession fears as job growth surges in July*

_Nonfarm payrolls increase 528,000 in July_
_Unemployment rate falls to 3.5% from 3.6% in June_
_Average hourly earnings rise 0.5%; up 5.2% year-on-year_
_Participation rate falls to 62.1% from 62.2% in June_
The author quotes an analyst who makes a good point regarding the effect these results have on another key issue for voters, inflation.

_"If the U.S. economy is in a recession, no one seems to have told employers," said Sarah House, a senior economist at Wells Fargo in Charlotte, North Carolina. "We suspect this data will give the Fed the confidence it needs to push ahead aggressively with its fight against inflation."_

Like most Republicans today, @NYCBambu hates this country and wants it to fail so they can replace our democracy with a dictatorship. 






What they need is a good thrashing.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I feel the same way. Its easy to be on the side that I am on when democrats have become the party of crime, illegal immigration, LGBT, and 17 sexes. On voting, I feel like you are lying just to defend your party. Deep down you know its a free for all, but you dont care. As long as you win.


homophobe much.....leave gay people alone. The republicans have become the party of NO. so much for freedoms.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> The election was two years ago. I was countering your assertion that there was no reason for so many mail votes. Thinking folks thought it was safer to stay away from crowds.
> 
> Over seas mail vote have ten days after the election to arrive. I guess you want the votes of active duty service members to not count?


I just want a free and fair election, thats all. Whatever it takes to get it done. This time around it wont be a shit show with the mail in voting.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> homophobe much.....leave gay people alone. The republicans have become the party of NO. so much for freedoms.


Not attacking them just stating facts about your party. Times have changed. Woke military, CRT, all this stuff is bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I feel the same way. Its easy to be on the side that I am on when democrats have become the party of crime, illegal immigration, LGBT, and 17 sexes. On voting, I feel like you are lying just to defend your party. Deep down you know its a free for all, but you dont care. As long as you win.


Free for all? Isn't that how voting should be?

What you are implying is that people are cheating (and there of course are several examples of Trump cultists sending in their dead moms vote). But pretending that to have your vote by mail application sent to you, then you fill it out and send it back to then receive your mail in ballot and then have to send it back in again, is somehow going to lead to mass cheating is asinine. 



NYCBambu said:


> I just want a free and fair election, thats all. Whatever it takes to get it done. This time around it wont be a shit show with the mail in voting.


Bullshit. Mail in voting is safe and effective. I did it for the first time last year and plan on never having to go vote in person again.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Another take on the July Jobs report:
> 
> *U.S. labor market defies recession fears as job growth surges in July*
> 
> ...


The numbers speak for themselves. It took 2 years for Biden to get the same people to go back to their old jobs. Labor force total is the same as it was before the pandemic, Joe created zero jobs. Bragging about this is like bragging about the price of gas going from 5 to 4 dollars.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Free for all? Isn't that how voting should be?
> 
> What you are implying is that people are cheating (and there of course are several examples of Trump cultists sending in their dead moms vote). But pretending that to have your vote by mail application sent to you, then you fill it out and send it back to then receive your mail in ballot and then have to send it back in again, is somehow going to lead to mass cheating is asinine.
> 
> ...


Just because some ballots are legit doesnt mean others are not. Ballots dont even have serial numbers. To think only republicans would cheat really says it all, youre just not being logical.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I feel the same way. Its easy to be on the side that I am on when democrats have become the party of crime, illegal immigration, LGBT, and 17 sexes. On voting, I feel like you are lying just to defend your party. Deep down you know its a free for all, but you dont care. As long as you win.


… for the party of systematic lies, institutional racism, lies, ecological gang rape, molestation and forcible rape and 95% of sex crimes in the news, and lies, and tightly ranked in adulation behind That Russian Asset In The Oval Room, and gerrymandering and deliberately wiping out healthy nonwhite communities on developable land, an appetite for diabolocracy, and lies, and and and


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not attacking them just stating *facts *about your party. Times have changed. Woke military, CRT, all this stuff is bullshit.


lol


----------



## HGCC (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Just because some ballots are legit doesnt mean others are not. Ballots dont even have serial numbers. To think only republicans would cheat really says it all, youre just not being logical.


Man you are a fucking moron. Just holy shit, how do you get by day to day?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not attacking them just stating facts about your party. Times have changed. Woke military, CRT, all this stuff is bullshit.


truth hurts?....quit believing the bullshit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. It took 2 years for Biden to get the same people to go back to their old jobs. Labor force total is the same as it was before the pandemic, Joe created zero jobs. Bragging about this is like bragging about the price of gas going from 5 to 4 dollars.


It would have took less time if Supreme leader hadn’t blocked Biden from getting daily briefings 
But he was so sure the coup was going to work 
He was wrong about everything 
And President Biden was left to clean up his mess


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Just because some ballots are legit doesnt mean others are not. Ballots dont even have serial numbers. To think only republicans would cheat really says it all, youre just not being logical.


every vote cheater i read about is a republican.....they cannot accept defeat so it must be cheating.....the election was fair and Joe won. Deal with it. America rejected trump and his shitty policies. Long live Joe


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

notice how bent out of shape our Repug test article gets about CRT.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. It took 2 years for Biden to get the same people to go back to their old jobs. Labor force total is the same as it was before the pandemic, Joe created zero jobs. Bragging about this is like bragging about the price of gas going from 5 to 4 dollars.


I know, you want America to fail so you can have your dictator. It isn't happening. Unemployment is already at a healthy 3.5% and this frees the fed to aggressively reduce inflation. What is also happening is Democrats are addressing the issues that are important to voters, such as:

*‘Once-in-a-generation’ prescription drug pricing reform could be coming. Here’s what we know*


_The Democratic reconciliation package that addresses climate and taxes also includes changes that are aimed at paring back health-care costs._
_That includes letting Medicare negotiate the costs of prescription drugs and limiting price increases on medicines._
_“It will ensure that drug companies will no longer be able to raise prices faster than the rate of inflation,” one lawmaker said._
_As individuals and families grapple with surging prices, there’s one category that has a history of rising faster than inflation: prescription drugs.

Now, the new Senate reconciliation bill put forward by Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y., and Sen. Joe Manchin, D-W.Va., aims to help give Americans relief from those rising health-care costs.

The Senate proposal includes meaningful reforms like allowing Medicare to negotiate prescription drug prices and establishing limits on increases to those prices, according to Tricia Neuman, senior vice president and executive director for the program on Medicare policy at KFF, a non-profit organization focused on national health issues.

It also includes a $2,000 cap on out-of-pocket spending that would provide relief for Medicare beneficiaries who take high-price prescription drugs. _

This represents a promise made and a promise kept. A meaningful change in how drug prices are set. It will save the government and those on Medicare huge amounts without cuts in service or quality of service. It's win-win for the people of this country. It's also a great boost up for Democrats who are campaigning in tight races.

Any time during the four years Trump was in office, he could have gotten this done. But he didn't. What he did do was drive the country into both recession and high inflation while cutting taxes for his rich buddies.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> notice how bent out of shape our Repug test article gets about CRT.
> 
> View attachment 5175557


You know you may catch flak for not having a specific gender doll


----------



## HGCC (Aug 5, 2022)

Do you just constantly get scammed?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You know you may catch flak for not having a specific gender doll


if they try me, they’ll need a different doll.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not attacking them just stating facts about your party. Times have changed. Woke military, CRT, all this stuff is bullshit.


Woke military? What does that even mean? Like this?







CRT is just history, so what’s your beef with history?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

*GOP has become so radical that Liz, Dick Cheney are considered so-called 'RINOs'*








Joe: GOP has become so radical that Liz, Dick Cheney are considered so-called 'RINOs'


The Morning Joe panel discusses a new campaign ad for Liz Cheney featuring her father, former VP Dick Cheney.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

*Republicans vow ‘hell’ for Democrats over economic bill*








Republicans vow ‘hell’ for Democrats over economic bill


Republicans are sharpening their knives while the Senate prepares to hunker in for a long weekend as Democrats deploy a special process to pass the party’s sprawling health care, tax and climate pl…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

*Trump PAC formed to push debunked voter fraud claims paid $60K to Melania Trump's fashion designer*








Trump PAC formed to push debunked voter fraud claims paid $60K to Melania Trump's fashion designer


The payments to Hervé Pierre Braillard offer a window into the many ways Trump, who is not a candidate for office, is allowed to use his PAC money.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Trump PAC formed to push debunked voter fraud claims paid $60K to Melania Trump's fashion designer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Republicans vow ‘hell’ for Democrats over economic bill*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Republicans are angry at Democrats for giving the public what they had promised during the last election.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Trump PAC formed to push debunked voter fraud claims paid $60K to Melania Trump's fashion designer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Man you are a fucking moron. Just holy shit, how do you get by day to day?


Your level of maturity is shining brightly.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I know, you want America to fail so you can have your dictator. It isn't happening. Unemployment is already at a healthy 3.5% and this frees the fed to aggressively reduce inflation. What is also happening is Democrats are addressing the issues that are important to voters, such as:
> 
> *‘Once-in-a-generation’ prescription drug pricing reform could be coming. Here’s what we know*
> 
> ...


You keep bragging about jobs, but Joe has created, ZERO jobs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Brag about the gas prices coming down too.


Aren’t they, though?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You keep bragging about jobs, but Joe has created, ZERO jobs.


Sour grapes, much?

A healthy 3.5% unemployment rate down from 25% unemployment under Trump.

Fact


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

87$ a barrel today, 3.5% unemployment,

how interesting, squirrel doesn't know how to read......

*The US economy added 528K jobs in July of 2022, much better than market forecasts of 250K and above an upwardly revised 398K in June. The biggest job gains occurred in leisure and hospitality (96K), particularly in food services and drinking places (74K); professional and business services (89K), including management of companies and enterprises (13K), architectural and engineering services (13K), management and technical consulting services (12K), and scientific research and development services (10K); and health care (70K). Total nonfarm employment has increased by 22.0 million since hitting a trough in April 2020 and has returned to the pre-pandemic level. Private-sector employment is 629K higher than in February 2020, although several sectors have yet to recover. On the other hand, government employment is still 597K lower than its pre-pandemic level. source: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics*


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sour grapes, much?
> 
> A healthy 3.5% unemployment rate down from 25% unemployment under Trump.
> 
> Fact






Amount of people on disability has skyrocketed. They are no longer "unemployed"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5175668
> 
> 
> Amount of people on disability has skyrocketed. They are no longer "unemployed"


describe their employment then


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5175668
> 
> 
> Amount of people on disability has skyrocketed. They are no longer "unemployed"


and that disability is gonna go up, cause of covid....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 5, 2022)

@xtsho


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5175668
> 
> 
> Amount of people on disability has skyrocketed. They are no longer "unemployed"


Anybody who is able to work and wants a job can have one. More jobs available than can be filled. Do you prefer 25% unemployment and more people looking than jobs available like what happened under Trump?

You are so negative.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 5, 2022)

Even anti vaxxers? They can get hired on government jobs?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sour grapes, much?
> 
> A healthy 3.5% unemployment rate down from 25% unemployment under Trump.
> 
> Fact


Before covid, Trump brought us the lowest inflation rate in 50 years. 3.5%. Took Biden 2 years just to get the old jobs back and reach the exact same level. Biden is so weak and scared he needs Nancy to stand up to China!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> @xtsho


What the?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Before covid, Trump brought us the lowest inflation rate in 50 years. 3.5%. Took Biden 2 years just to get the old jobs back and reach the exact same level. Biden is so weak and scared he needs Nancy to stand up to China!


Can you say Covid job losses ?
I knew that you could


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … one and three-quarters …


Hmmmm?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Hmmmm?


slow count failed too.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Before covid, Trump brought us the lowest inflation rate in 50 years. 3.5%. Took Biden 2 years just to get the old jobs back and reach the exact same level. Biden is so weak and scared he needs Nancy to stand up to China!


sigh, again?

Do I have to repeat myself to you? 

All of the factors that led into high inflation were created during Trump's presidency. The economy during first year of every new president's term belongs to the prior administration. So, this is Trump's inflation and it's Biden's job to fix it. He will be held accountable for how well he does. Which he is doing. Quite well. Must I repeat the leading indicators showing inflation may have already been tamed and will start to go down in the next few months? 

I get it, you want Biden to fail. Also, your beliefs are baseless and not worth a bucket of warm spit. 

Your childish taunt demonstrates how weak your argument is. 

unemployment rate stands at 3.5%. 500,000 more people are working today than a month ago. Anybody who wants a job can have one -- more job openings than people to fill them. These are good times for workers. Why you complain so much? Makes me wonder if you fall into that category.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> slow count failed too.


I’ve been busy and it slipped my mind. As I have a vested interest in the subject I’d truly like to hear more verifiable studies, I’ll wait.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> sigh, again?
> 
> Do I have to repeat myself to you?
> 
> ...


Well Fog I gotta say you are persistent lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve been busy and it slipped my mind. As I have a vested interest in the subject I’d truly like to hear more verifiable studies, I’ll wait.


Actually, even one would be cool .


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 87$ a barrel today, 3.5% unemployment,
> 
> how interesting, squirrel doesn't know how to read......
> 
> *The US economy added 528K jobs in July of 2022, much better than market forecasts of 250K and above an upwardly revised 398K in June. The biggest job gains occurred in leisure and hospitality (96K), particularly in food services and drinking places (74K); professional and business services (89K), including management of companies and enterprises (13K), architectural and engineering services (13K), management and technical consulting services (12K), and scientific research and development services (10K); and health care (70K). Total nonfarm employment has increased by 22.0 million since hitting a trough in April 2020 and has returned to the pre-pandemic level. Private-sector employment is 629K higher than in February 2020, although several sectors have yet to recover. On the other hand, government employment is still 597K lower than its pre-pandemic level. source: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics*


Gains in the service sector show that people are comfortable with spending discretionary dollars rather than saving. Shows that people are becoming more optimistic and the economy is opening up. 

Hey @NYCBambu and @Drop That Sound , just look at that sentence toward the end of Bud's post. 

"*Private-sector employment is 629K higher than in February 2020, although several sectors have yet to recover."*

More people are working today than in Feb 2020. You both are kind of slow, so I'll explain why that month is important. That's just before Trump mangled this country's economy by botching the response to covid. But I don't think you can understand something that clashes with your baseless belief. I just put that out there for you to grind your teeth over.

Also, several sectors have yet to recover. The flip side of that coin is "there is more room for this economy to grow". 

Why are you guys so down on people getting jobs?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Gains in the service sector show that people are comfortable with spending discretionary dollars rather than saving. Shows that people are becoming more optimistic and the economy is opening up.
> 
> Hey @NYCBambu and @Drop That Sound , just look at that sentence toward the end of Bud's post.
> 
> ...


to the final question, it ends a recession whose effect is disproportionately on nonwhite nonmales?
… just a


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> to the final question, it ends a recession whose effect is disproportionately on nonwhite nonmales?
> … just a
> 
> View attachment 5175692


probably. They don't seem to like work very much.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Gains in the service sector show that people are comfortable with spending discretionary dollars rather than saving. Shows that people are becoming more optimistic and the economy is opening up.
> 
> Hey @NYCBambu and @Drop That Sound , just look at that sentence toward the end of Bud's post.
> 
> ...


Big deal, he finally surpassed the mark of 2020. Nothing to brag about, but democrats love spinning those numbers. Just wait until next quarter, there are no more people left to go back to their old jobs. What then? More recession. Same story with gas prices you only want to take credit when prices come down. Same democrats who say the president doesnt control gas prices.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Big deal, he finally surpassed the mark of 2020. Nothing to brag about, but democrats love spinning those numbers. Same story with gas prices you only want to take credit when they come down. Same democrats who say the president doesnt control gas prices.


So you’re an American who wants other Americans to fail for your enjoyment? How American of you!!!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can you say Covid job losses ?
> I knew that you could


Thats about all you can do to make trump look like a bad president. Biden does it all by himself.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Big deal, he finally surpassed the mark of 2020. Nothing to brag about, but democrats love spinning those numbers. Same story with gas prices you only want to take credit when they come down. Same democrats who say the president doesnt control gas prices.


Yes, you are slow. So I'll simplify

In terms of total jobs, Trump's "great economy" was much worse than Biden's economy. 

Also, I never bragged about gas prices going down. Go back and check if you must. 

I will repeat what I said (sigh)

I said high gas prices are due to Trump being clueless and unprepared when the economy opened up after vaccines became widely available and worldwide demand for oil soared. The supply chain was not able to cope. This was an obvious and foreseeable event and Trump wasn't up to the job.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to make trump look like a bad president. Biden does it all by himself.


lulz

Trump was a bad president. That's why he was voted out of office. People saw Biden as the better option, which proved to be true.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to make trump look like a bad president. Biden does it all by himself.


Actually it’s Trump who made himself a laughing stock to the world 
With the exception of right wing “strongmen” and cultist


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2022)

Just in case our hopelessly lost Qanon trolls think they are not being obvious:



And that's true for more than just Afghanistan


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Even anti vaxxers? They can get hired on government jobs?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to make trump look like a bad president. Biden does it all by himself.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5175951


Solid dolt dancer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Solid dolt dancer.


Not meaning to bash Biden but I miss the days when the Prez had rhythm.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats about all you can do to make trump look like a bad president. Biden does it all by himself.


----------



## RBGene (Aug 6, 2022)

You haven't seen bad yet. Failed to prepare? then prepare to fail. 
It's been planned since before we were born. While you fight, they take.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You get the credit when youre in charge, and you get the blame. On school shootings I am still pro gun, mostly because there are some good guys out there. Also, criminals never apply for a license. But no, I dont blame Biden for that. Crime and murder in my opinion is the result of the diisrespect given to our police officers after the Floyd incident. Cops just dont give a shit anymore. Many retired, others decided not to be a cop for obvious reasons. NYC has become a free for all. Crime is up 34% from last year.


Attacking police when you feel or think you've been wronged- you're two faced minimally.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Did he bring paper towels? Oh right, wrong guy, my bad lol


I bet you we can Photoshop them in.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Dude, 3 days for an emergency response and you are actually bragging about this?


You still know we have a pandemic that started with Dumpster, right?


----------



## RBGene (Aug 6, 2022)

QUOTED : " 
How about the division of America....

Do you really blame Trump for that?

How about when NONE of the DEMOCRATS showed up for his inauguration? Don't you think that started the division? He hadn't even been president yet, and EXCEPT for Clinton and Obama, not one democrat showed up....Is that when Trump divided America? Can you imagine if the REPUBLICANS didn't show up for Obama's inauguration because they lost??? Can you even start to imagine what would have happened?

How about when 19 minutes after Trump was inaugurated, the Washington Post declared the IMPEACHMENT CAMPAIGN has STARTED? Was that when Trump divided America?

How about when Nancy Pelosi ripped up Trump's state of the union right in front of the world, showing complete disrespect for the Office of the President of the United States? Did that bring the country together and is THAT when Trump divided America?

How about when America had to endure 3 years and over 30 million dollars spent on trying to PROVE that Trump only won because of RUSSIAN COLLUSION and NOT because America voted him in and 17 democrats did EVERYTHING in their power to PROVE that there was Russian Collusion...and came up with ZERO...? Was THAT when Trump divided America?

I can't even start to go over the NEGATIVE PRESS he's received since his surprise win...

Remember, the DONORS, the likes Bloomberg, who gave 27 million, Tom Steyer who gave 17 million, George Soros who gave 9 million and MANY MORE that gave MULTI-MILLIONS to Hillary, wanted a return on their investment...

Do you really think that donors give MILLIONS UPON MILLIONS just because they love Hillary?

NO, these weren't campaign donations, they were INVESTMENTS into what HILLARY had promised them when she became president....

They were so sure she would win and they would be SHOWERED with HUGE RETURNS, and when it didn't happen and they LOST all those millions, they went all out to TAKE TRUMP out of OFFICE by any means possible...

DID YOU KNOW that 90% of the Mainstream media and the corporations that own them, are owned by or run by BIG DEMOCRAT DONORS? You can verify all of that for yourselves...I did...

Since the moment Trump won, even before he was inaugurated, the mainstream media's reporting was 92% negative on Trump, do you know why?

It was those big donors that lost their dream of MILLIONS of
dollars, on their returns that they were going to receive when Hillary was president and they weren't going to take that loss lightly...They needed to PUNISH TRUMP and those that VOTED HIM IN...

"There is NOTHING the left won't do to take down our President”, our country and us, no low they won't go to, to get their power back", and sadly, we have seen this every single day since his election.

Let me ask you this...Have you ever listened to Trump or appreciated any accomplishment or campaign promises he's kept, have you ever gone to one of his rallies or have you just closed your mind to ANYTHING he does?

Please ask yourselves the following questions, if you dare...

What has Joe Biden done for America for the last 47 years that he's held an office? What did Joe Biden ever do for BLACKS when HE and Obama were in office? What has Joe Biden ever done in his entire life to create a
private-sector job? What has Joe Biden done to help the American middle class worker?

Let me also ask you this...Why do you think there are so many people tearing down statues, our burning flag, beating up police officers, disrespecting our founders and hating our country?

It comes straight from our SCHOOLS that have slowly been tearing down our history...

If there is a teacher out there, please tell me the following:
Do you teach the truth that it was the DEMOCRATS that were the KKK?

That the GRAND LEADER of the KKK was Robert Byrd, who was elected to congress and served for decades, and that it was Hillary, Bill, and Obama that gave his EULOGY praising him?

That the DEMOCRATS fought the Civil war to KEEP SLAVERY? That the inner-city ghettoes were created by DEMOCRATS to keep control of slaves after they were freed?

That planned parenthood was founded in inner cities to CONTROL the BLACK POPULATION?

Is any of this in your history books?

Let me ask you this as well. Can a student speak up when he/she disagrees with a teacher when they say that Trump is a horrible president or the electoral college
has to be eliminated? I don't think so?

This actually happened to a student when the teacher
said it had to be eliminated because Hillary lost, and the student stated the reason it should stay,

She ripped him apart and gave the entire class a 5 hour test, and stated it was because he DARED to disagree with her... Is that happening in your schools?

I'm only asking questions....I'd like your answers..

President Trump and his entire family has been vilified, demeaned and disrespected, for one reason and one reason only.......HE WON.

Have you noticed the DEMOCRATS only throw tantrums and OBJECT to everything he does and have NEVER ONCE gotten behind him to make America the best it can be? WHY?

They can't afford to get behind him...he would WIN AGAIN, and they can't let that happen....if he wins again, the Democrat party will be destroyed and they know it...

Did you notice that the "CAGES" the left claimed that Trump built to put Illegal children in, WERE BUILT BY OBAMA for the very purpose of PUTTING ILLEGAL CHILDREN IN?

Was THAT all over the news when Obama did it? The very same "CAGES"...but the media was silent!!

How about when Trump commuted Roger Stone's sentence, and was DEMONIZED 24/7 but NOT A WORD when Obama commuted 1715 inmates, which included 330 that he granted on his last day in office...

DID WE EVEN HEAR one WORD about it?

Were there reporters even reporting it...NO! Just look at the
difference in the reporting. By the way, since Trump's been in office he's commuted 10 people...compare that to Obama...Is that reporting fair?

How about when Biden and Obama allowed the H1N1, the SWINE FLU, to INFECT MILLIONS of Americans before declaring it a health emergency....

Was the press losing it's minds and calling it the BAMAFLU AND BLAMING OBAMA and BIDEN for the spread ? SILENCE!

Compare this to the NEGATIVE COVERAGE that Trump got when, he immediately halted travel from China when, in February, Nancy Pelosi went to Chinatown and said come on down, or when DeBlasio, in March, said ride the subways and go to broadway...BUT those same people are
blaming Trump for the spread of coronavirus..

A FINAL QUESTION:

What have the DEMOCRATS done to help make America the best, to get behind a president that works tirelessly to care about WE THE PEOPLE instead of using us as political pawns..

What have the democrats done for people of color EXCEPT for GIVING ILLEGALS more rights than citizens and having us pay for it...

JUST imagine what this country could accomplish if the Democrats worked with him on the economy, the coronavirus, the inner cities where he's created opportunity zones, job training etc.

When Trump tried to get school choice for inner-city students they ran Betsy Devoss out!! The dems running those intercity schools wanted no part of school choice.

Have you ever wondered why it's cities that have been run, for decades, that have the MOST HOMELESS, the MOST CRIME, the most MURDERS, the worst INNER CITY schools, ARE ALL RUN BY DEMOCRATS???

If you haven't started asking yourselves those questions, maybe you should.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

TLNR
desperation is very unbecoming
He deserves everything he gets
Karma baby
Justice is coming
Edit 
One question for ya 
Do you think watching tv till noon every day as working relentlessly 
?
Because the Mango Mussolini does 
But in fairness to him he gives it a name like executive time for his cult


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> TLNR
> desperation is very unbecoming
> He deserves everything he gets
> Karma baby
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5175966


and it's only 9:44 a.m. ...imagine what's coming this afternoon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I bet you we can Photoshop them in.


there is no need to try to make trump or republicans in general look bad, they do a better job of that themselves than every democrat in the country could, working in perfect unison...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


jfc you just spew shit and pretend it is real?

Two seconds of a google search shows right off the bat you are full of shit.



As for the rest, I call just more bullshit lies from a whiny Trump cultist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


dude, learn to be fucking concise, i read the first paragraph, scrolled down, and just said "well fuck reading that pile of shit."....trump sucks, Biden is one hundred times better on his worse day than trump ever was on his best day, if the miserable criminal cocksucker ever had a "best day"...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


Fix the error in your first sentence and I'll point out the next false statement in your missive.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Solid dolt dancer.


if he were manga, he would be a superbeing composed of the bodies of his supporters to achieve previously unknown levels of stupid. Call him Doltron. 

(the OG disapproves)


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2022)

WTF I’m really confused, did someone get his facts wrong……again?








The Trumps, Jimmy Carter: Who did not attend Biden's inauguration


After an extraordinary election, an unusual inauguration was also marked by who wasn't there.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

It is like reading a Fox entertainment network scroll 
Always victim hood 
And only information they want you to focus on 
Meanwhile the other 70% of the country know it’s bullshit


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> You haven't seen bad yet. Failed to prepare? then prepare to fail.
> It's been planned since before we were born. While you fight, they take.


Yeah, I know. Those effing Republicans are corrupt as all hell.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Zero facts. Have a nice day asshole.


Does this mean you're leaving? Did you try gab.com?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

It's going to happen. Biden and Congressional Democrats are going to pass a sweeping economic bill that reverses a decade of bad Republican policy.









Dems' climate, energy, tax bill clears initial Senate hurdle


WASHINGTON (AP) — Democrats pushed their election-year economic bill toward Senate approval early Sunday, starting the sprawling collection of President Joe Biden’s priorities on climate, energy, health and taxes on a pathway that the party hopes will end in final congressional passage by the...




apnews.com





"In response, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., said Democrats “are misreading the American people’s outrage as a mandate for yet another reckless taxing and spending spree.” He said Democrats “have already robbed American families once through inflation and now their solution is to rob American families yet a second time.”"

Just reading what McConnell said, you'd think Democrats were giving tax breaks to the wealthy like Trump and his congress did. 

This is what McConnell describes as "robbery"


Medicare authorized to negotiate drug prices, using their purchasing power to negotiate a better deal for senior citizens instead of paying whatever inflated market price big pharma demands without the ability to push back.
Corporations will pay a minimum 15% tax rate
Subsidies to help low income people afford healthcare insurance
Spending and tax incentives for moving to using cleaner fuels
Funds to help western states get through extreme drought
$300 B over ten years to fund projects to slow climate change
Tax increases on corporations and wealthy people not only pay for the package but earmarks $300 B for deficit reduction.

Republicans are calling good, responsible governance -- "robbery" and called their largest work from the Trump years, the unfunded tax cuts for the wealthy a -- "great achievement". No wonder Republicans are such shitty administrators.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He thinks asking to use facts is canceling his voice


It is when they are lies and that's all they have.

GOP high-five!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's going to happen. Biden and Congressional Democrats are going to pass a sweeping economic bill that reverses a decade of bad Republican policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When McConnell speaks, why does it sound like he's swallowing cum?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's going to happen. Biden and Congressional Democrats are going to pass a sweeping economic bill that reverses a decade of bad Republican policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what was the 2017 Billionaire Tax Cut/Everyone Else Tax Increase called?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And what was the 2017 Billionaire Tax Cut/Everyone Else Tax Increase called?


Larceny ?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's going to happen. Biden and Congressional Democrats are going to pass a sweeping economic bill that reverses a decade of bad Republican policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Republican tax policy of the last 50 years wasn’t and isn’t reckless!?

(spoiler: only if some animals are more equal than the others.)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And what was the 2017 Billionaire Tax Cut/Everyone Else Tax Increase called?


Treason Treats(tm)


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 6, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


That is pure supposition. Even then, team overthrow has proven performance in this category.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


I believe it is a lot more likely that he would employ trolls like yourself to spread lies.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


Did somebody give you a wedgie? Is that why your voice is so high and you sound irritated? 

I just asked him to fix the falsehood in his first sentence before I could move on to the next one. You are so emotional.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


Trust me even if Trump reverted back to the Democratic Party 
I would want to see him in prison for the things he did to our country 
Now that is proof I wouldn’t support Satan


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trust me even if Trump reverted back to the Democratic Party
> I would want to see him in prison for the things he did to our country
> Now that is proof I wouldn’t support Satan


I am no fan of Manchin.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am no fan of Manchin.


100%
or for our resident Trump supporters
150% Jerry


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2022)

The fact that trump is not in jail today is all the proof needed to prove Satan exists...


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These guys do not understand logic. They would defend Satan if he was a democrat.


Has he declared he’s running yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Has he declared he’s running yet?


only in the red states!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> only in the red states!


Is this where we have to guess his name? So many .


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> only in the red states!


Look like a herd of sheep


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Look like a herd of sheep







__





The red sheep of Scotland







www.amusingplanet.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> only in the red states!


Maybe it just me but they all look related


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe it just me but they all look related


red hats, white skin
not quite sure about the woman in front though


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> red hats, white skin
> not quite sure about the woman in front though


Just there for the pussy grabbing perhaps?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trust me even if Trump reverted back to the Democratic Party
> I would want to see him in prison for the things he did to our country
> Now that is proof I wouldn’t support Satan


the democratic party would laugh in his fucking face and kick his fat orange ass out the door...which is what they should have done to him the first time he joined.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the democratic party would laugh in his fucking face and kick his fat orange ass out the door...which is what they should have done to him the first time he joined.


Wait aren’t we supposed to refer to ourselves as dims ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wait aren’t we supposed to refer to ourselves as dims ?


i never said i was a democrat...i just said i'm NOT a republican.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never said i was a democrat...i just said i'm NOT a republican.


Fare enough
I’m just a former Republican


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

i plan to vote pretty much a straight democratic party ticket, unless some independent really, really impresses me, which seems unlikely. 
before i'd vote for any republican, i'd have to be thoroughly convinced that they're as disgusted by the right wing radical's actions and behaviors as i am, and that they intend to do something real and meaningful about it, while also holding at least fairly moderate views on important issues...so probably not any time soon.
while i've never really found the party attractive, republican didn't used to mean "fascist authoritarian", and some democrats weren't all that liberal. https://study.com/academy/lesson/the-dixiecrats-of-1948-definition-overview.html


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2022)

After all the shitty shenanigan's with trump I now consider myself a never-republican. Never again on any level. If they aren't a Democrat and part of the solution, they are a republican and part of the problem.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i plan to vote pretty much a straight democratic party ticket, unless some independent really, really impresses me, which seems unlikely.
> before i'd vote for any republican, i'd have to be thoroughly convinced that they're as disgusted by the right wing radical's actions and behaviors as i am, and that they intend to do something real and meaningful about it, while also holding at least fairly moderate views on important issues...so probably not any time soon.
> while i've never really found the party attractive, republican didn't used to mean "fascist authoritarian", and some democrats weren't all that liberal. https://study.com/academy/lesson/the-dixiecrats-of-1948-definition-overview.html


I've always been repelled by Republicans. They were always like this but they were more mainstream. The difference between the past and now being Democrats were enough like them that even when they lost, they still won. This country has always been horrible to people who weren't white, for example. They only became more visible when more and more people turned away from the politics of white power. The Roe V Wade decision is the dividing edge when right wing extremism arose and became more visible. That and gay rights in the 80's. It took the rise of BLM to get enough visibility on police brutality towards Black men to make it a powerful political issue. 2015. 

Now, right wing extremism is not mainstream. They are picking up their guns and trying to turn the clocks back. 

Eff Republicans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> After all the shitty shenanigan's with trump I now consider myself a never-republican. Never again on any level. If they aren't a Democrat and part of the solution, they are a republican and part of the problem.


right now...in ten years, if they can shed the fucked up baggage, who knows? 
in Lincoln's time the republicans were the liberal progressives and the democrats were the fascist authoritarians...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2022)

No the republican base consists of the worst dregs of society, they would have to reject most of their base's main tenants and that will take generations...i won't live that long. So for me it's Never-republican....


----------



## shimbob (Aug 7, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...


Not many people showed up for his inauguration. Did you see how tiny his... crowds were. Like miniscule, barely anyone. Tiny.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Not many people showed up for his inauguration. Did you see how tiny his... crowds were. Like miniscule, barely anyone. Tiny.


That is the same thing Stormy Daniels said about Trumps inauguration


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...





Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


F OFF.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

UncleBuck said:


> didnt you guys riot at the capitol and smear your shit on the walls and try to kill mike pence and install trump as a fascist dictator


No


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> No


YUP


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> F OFF.


maybe not. You will be surprised how many American citizens don’t fascism.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> maybe not. You will be surprised how many American citizens don’t fascism.


When your grammar improves drop me a line.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When your grammar improves drop me a line.


You better grab a thesaurus before you poke the bear


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When your grammar improves drop me a line.


thanks, but I don’t racist delusion either.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You better grab a thesaurus before you poke the bear
> View attachment 5176539


Any nitwit can carry a card to prove they’re stupid. See!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Any nitwit can carry a card to prove they’re stupid. See!


Or wear a red hat
Si


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Or wear a red hat
> Si


Got one? Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Any nitwit can carry a card to prove they’re stupid. See!


no, really, Trump lost

Have you seen the jobs report for July? Biden's administration is managing to grow jobs while fighting inflation. Good results, huh? Or are you one of those gloomy gusses that want Biden to fail and don't care about people's livelihood?

Have you had a look at the fiscally responsible climate and tax bill that's a lock to pass through Congress this month? It's such a relief to see legislation written by thinking people as opposed to the culture war nonsense Republicans are focused on,


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> no, really, Trump lost
> 
> Have you seen the jobs report for July? Biden's administration is managing to grow jobs while fighting inflation. Good results, huh? Or are you one of those gloomy gusses that want Biden to fail and don't care about people's livelihood?
> 
> Have you had a look at the fiscally responsible climate and tax bill that's a lock to pass through Congress this month? It's such a relief to see legislation written by thinking people as opposed to the culture war nonsense Republicans are focused on,


Two consecutive quarters of down GDP. Can you say recession? Oh that’s right yal have your own definitions now. Up is down. Just what did joe do to raise the employment numbers. What policy?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Two consecutive quarters of down GDP. Can you say recession? Oh that’s right yal have your own definitions now. Up is down. Just what did joe do to raise the employment numbers. What policy?


Unemployment down to 3.5%, More jobs available than can be filled. More people working today than before coronavirus befuddled Trump and he let crash our economy.

I don't know what's not to like about that. Or maybe you feel left out?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2022)

RBGene said:


> QUOTED : "
> How about the division of America....
> 
> Do you really blame Trump for that?
> ...




The Zero calms when Zero Queen uses it's special neck vag.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Unemployment down to 3.5%, More jobs available than can be filled. More people working today than before coronavirus befuddled Trump and he let crash our economy.
> 
> I don't know what's not to like about that. Or maybe you feel left out?


Hardly... But what policies has joe instituted. Which ones exactly? Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Got one? Lol


Of course we use it as a target at the local gun range 
Yup


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Hardly... But what policies has joe instituted. Which ones exactly? Lol


I give you hint. Checkout basement remodeling. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Of course we use it as a target at the local gun range
> Yup


I like your idea for the gun range, but to be helpful, those red hats are really passé, we’re wearing black hoodies and traveling on skateboards now. Shoot true.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I like your idea for the gun range, but to be helpful, those red hats are really passé, wearing black hoodies and traveling on skateboards.Shoot true.


Watch your six 
Neighbor


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You better grab a thesaurus before you poke the bear
> View attachment 5176539


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Watch your six
> Neighbor


Thanks chief.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 5176559
> 
> The Zero calms when Zero Queen uses it's special neck vag.


We live in interesting times.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Thanks chief.


Hey go with the traditional brown shirts so you don’t shoot each other 
You’re welcome 
It so funny when we start blasting that red cap
All the regular shooters are horrified


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Hardly... But what policies has joe instituted. Which ones exactly? Lol


anything he can get past the near-solid opposed “just because” bloc of the treason party.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Hardly... But what policies has joe instituted. Which ones exactly? Lol


Did you know that Trump was completely unprepared to roll out the vaccines that he so loudly claims were a "his great" contribution? Joe's team saw the abysmal state of affairs and got to work with the states to set up the process of a massive campaign to get everybody vaccinated. By mid-April everybody over 65 that wanted vaccination were vaccinated. By mid-June everybody that wanted the vaccine was vaccinated. The US's economy opened up and we have had record jobs gains ever since.

So, that's the first. Do you want me to continue? Or do you want to dwell on how great it was to have 25% unemployment?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

He is looking better these days
Trump not so much


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Trump was completely unprepared to roll out the vaccines that he so loudly claims were a "his great" contribution? Joe's team saw the abysmal state of affairs and got to work with the states to set up the process of a massive campaign to get everybody vaccinated. By mid-April everybody over 65 that wanted vaccination were vaccinated. By mid-June everybody that wanted the vaccine was vaccinated. The US's economy opened up and we have had record jobs gains ever since.
> 
> So, that's the first. Do you want me to continue? Or do you want to dwell on how great it was to have 25% unemployment?


You should do stand-up, But your like that kid who laughs at their own jokes. Continue if you must but please, hand out an upper or something, you’re Boring.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is looking better these days
> Trump not so much
> View attachment 5176568


nice toupee.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> nice toupee.


See… Boring!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> See… Boring!


See outgunned


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You should do stand-up, But your like that kid who laughs at their own jokes. Continue if you must but please, hand out an upper or something, you’re Boring.


You asked me about Biden's policies. That was a good response. This one is not so good. It's flabby and uninteresting. 

So did you like Trump's 25% unemployment or not?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Yeah, everyone is talking about this “great economy “. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yeah, everyone is talking about this “great economy “. Lol


are you going to be one of these execrable boring trolls who does not correctly reference s/h/its unlikely claims?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> See… Boring!


Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol

Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date. 

There are more job openings than people who can fill right now. 3.5% unemployment. fact More than half a million more people working in July than in June, which was also a great month for workers. fact

What do Republicans want? They want people to be out of work. eff them.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> are you going to be one of these execrable boring trolls who does not correctly reference s/h/its unlikely claims?


Does this mean we’re not friends? Lol, pound sand


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol
> 
> Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date.
> 
> ...


 Zzzzz..


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 7, 2022)

I think. the GOP is getting worried that inflation is going to recede if the supply chain is fixed. No more snark about gas prices for now. Jobs back to pre-pandemic level. Major legislation moving forward. Wages up 5.2%. Mastermind strategist of 9/11 al-Zawahiri eliminated while the turd is hosting the Saudis. MisinfoWars bitch slapped. Not a bad week for Biden and the USA.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

This is it. It's going to make it into law. Lower costs of medicine for seniors, $300 B over ten years earmarked to fund conversion to green energy, funding to help lower income people pay for health care coverage, funds to pay for IRS investigations into tax fraud by people like Trump, all paid for by taxes on the wealthy. 300 B over ten years will be earmarked for deficit reduction. What's not to like?

*Harris breaks 50-50 deadlock to advance landmark climate, tax, health bill*








Harris breaks 50-50 deadlock to advance landmark climate, tax, health bill


The Senate voted along party lines Saturday afternoon to advance a sweeping bill to reform the tax code, tackle climate change and lower the cost of prescription drugs, taking a big step closer to …




thehill.com





The Senate voted along party lines Saturday afternoon to advance a sweeping bill to reform the tax code, tackle climate change and lower the cost of prescription drugs, taking a big step closer to giving President Biden a major victory before the November midterm elections. 

The Senate voted 51-50 to proceed to the 755-page bill*, *after Vice President Harris arrived at the Capitol to cast the tie-breaking vote.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey! The numbers don’t lie!!!! Hmmm.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think. the GOP is getting worried that inflation is going to recede if the supply chain is fixed. No more snark about gas prices for now. Jobs back to pre-pandemic level. Major legislation moving forward. Wages up 5.2%. Mastermind strategist of 9/11 al-Zawahiri eliminated while the turd is hosting the Saudis. MisinfoWars bitch slapped. Not a bad week for Biden and the USA.


Wrong. But that’s okay. There .75% rate hikes up ahead, as far as the eye can see. It’ll be fun to watch leftists scramble away from joe. A little like now.. But soon they’ll jumping ship with a vengeance. Just relax and enjoy the show!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is it. It's going to make it into law. Lower costs of medicine for seniors, $300 B over ten years earmarked to fund conversion to green energy, funding to help lower income people pay for health care coverage, funds to pay for IRS investigations into tax fraud by people like Trump, all paid for by taxes on the wealthy. 300 B over ten years will be earmarked for deficit reduction. What's not to like?
> 
> *Harris breaks 50-50 deadlock to advance landmark climate, tax, health bill*
> 
> ...


WoW! There’s a surprise! Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

*‘Sprint through the finish’: Why the Jan. 6 committee isn't nearly done*
The panel has a much-anticipated hearing Thursday that is expected to feature former Trump White House press aide Sarah Matthews and former deputy national security adviser Matthew Pottinger. But that won't be the end.









‘Sprint through the finish’: Why the Jan. 6 committee isn't nearly done


The panel has a much-anticipated hearing Thursday that is expected to feature former Trump White House press aide Sarah Matthews and former deputy national security adviser Matthew Pottinger. But that won't be the end.




www.politico.com





*Trump faces uphill fight on executive privilege in DOJ probe*
History and recent battles in civil suits signal he's unlikely to prevail if he seeks to block witnesses' grand jury testimony about Jan. 6.









Trump faces uphill fight on executive privilege in DOJ probe


History and recent battles in civil suits signal he's unlikely to prevail if he seeks to block witnesses' grand jury testimony about Jan. 6.




www.politico.com





I'm glad that Joe Biden has let the DOJ and Congress do their job while he does his.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Wrong. But that’s okay. There .75% rate hikes up ahead, as far as the eye can see. It’ll be fun to watch leftists scramble away from joe. A little like now.. But soon they’ll jumping ship with a vengeance. Just relax and enjoy the show!


I already would prefer Biden retire due to his age but he's doing a fine job getting things on track. The most important thing is saving democracy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Does this mean we’re not friends? Lol, pound sand


Answer the question ?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Does this mean we’re not friends? Lol, pound sand


I am pounding sand and it sucks! I’m laying some flagstone, would you like to come help? But no I doubt we would be friends, you seem agitated .


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> citation is required


Hahahahahaha ya ok


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I already would prefer Biden retire due to his age but he's doing a fine job getting things on track. The most important thing is saving democracy.


Aging is an individual thing, look at Fauci and besides FDR died in harness during wartime, that is what VPs are for. I figure Joe will see how he feels and if he's up to hitting the trail in 2024. Biden runs an administration where power is delegated to competent people, it is not as dependent on the day to day mental and emotional state of the POTUS. It is not an understaffed clown show filled with fools and lead by a malicious moron and psychopath, operating on the raw edge of sanity.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When your grammar improves drop me a line.


Trumptards against bad grammar!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I already would prefer Biden retire due to his age but he's doing a fine job getting things on track. The most important thing is saving democracy.


From what I've seen of some democrats they would lead the charge to impeach him and if he was actually losing his marbles, democratic senators would tell him to retire, but I doubt it would come to that.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2022)

republicans....smh

*The Surreal Spectacle of Marjorie Taylor Greene and the Capitol Riot Rage Cage*
DALLAS - As dozens of onlookers looked on, some with tears in their eyes, a barefoot man in an orange jumpsuit and red MAGA cap sobbed in a cage in a convention center in Dallas, Texas.








The Surreal Spectacle of MTG and the Capitol Riot Rage Cage


At CPAC, a wild bit of political theater defending J6 rioters resulted in real tears and prayers.




www.vice.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans....smh
> View attachment 5176609
> *The Surreal Spectacle of Marjorie Taylor Greene and the Capitol Riot Rage Cage*
> DALLAS - As dozens of onlookers looked on, some with tears in their eyes, a barefoot man in an orange jumpsuit and red MAGA cap sobbed in a cage in a convention center in Dallas, Texas.
> ...


This is why I'm a never-republican now


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans....smh
> View attachment 5176609
> *The Surreal Spectacle of Marjorie Taylor Greene and the Capitol Riot Rage Cage*
> DALLAS - As dozens of onlookers looked on, some with tears in their eyes, a barefoot man in an orange jumpsuit and red MAGA cap sobbed in a cage in a convention center in Dallas, Texas.
> ...


At first I thought, "hrmmmm blow job from MTG?". Then I thought, "not even in a fucking cage".


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2022)

Republicans are the party of NO......
*GOP strips insulin out-of-pocket cap from bill: ‘Republicans have just gone on the record in favor of expensive insulin’*








GOP strips insulin out-of-pocket cap from bill: 'Republicans have just gone on the record in favor of expensive insulin'


The bill retains a $35 per month for out-of-pocket insulin co-pays under Medicare even through the GOP successfully removed the cap for private insurance.




fortune.com





Never vote republican...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2022)

*CPAC 2022 features Viktor Orban, Donald Trump — a celebration of autocracy*
Orban now enjoys cult status among some Republicans. And he's all too happy to assist the GOP in wrecking American democracy.
Dallas, Texas, is the perfect host city for the latest Conservative Political Action Conference, where Republican election deniers and democracy saboteurs of domestic and foreign provenance have gathered this week. Indeed in July, the Texas Republican Party, one of the most extreme in the nation, adopted a platform that rejects the certified results of the 2020 election, claims that President Joe Biden "was not legitimately elected" and refers to him as an "acting" president — an astonishingly subversive action.








Opinion | Orban's CPAC speech was an autocrat's dream. And the GOP loved it.


Orban now enjoys cult status among some Republicans. And he's all too happy to assist the GOP in wrecking American democracy.




www.msnbc.com





Never Vote republican.........


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 7, 2022)

multimillion dollar corporations will finally will have to pay taxes? Is this even America anymore


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When your grammar improves drop me a line.





BigMP said:


> There .75% rate hikes up ahead
> 
> But soon they’ll jumping ship with a vengeance


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans....smh
> View attachment 5176609
> *The Surreal Spectacle of Marjorie Taylor Greene and the Capitol Riot Rage Cage*
> DALLAS - As dozens of onlookers looked on, some with tears in their eyes, a barefoot man in an orange jumpsuit and red MAGA cap sobbed in a cage in a convention center in Dallas, Texas.
> ...


Democrats should hire this guy too and have him on display at every Democratic Party rally. Makes me feel all warm and cozy inside, seeing him enact the suffering the traitors are going through. They can put him outside the Capitol Building when the Select Committee are in session. There are endless possibilities.

lulz at MTG.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I've seen of some democrats they would lead the charge to impeach him and if he was actually losing his marbles, democratic senators would tell him to retire, but I doubt it would come to that.


I would bet he would step down if that was happening. You can just watch his speeches to see he is fully capable.




Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol
> 
> Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date.
> 
> ...


I am a little bummed that I missed it.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> WoW! There’s a surprise! Lol


It surprised a lot of people that we got this far. I was surprised when Manchin actually proposed a workable solution that will be paid for by raising taxes on the wealthy. 

So here we are. A unified Democratic Party with stellar jobs growth and a fiscally responsible fully paid-for economic, health and climate package that will grow jobs in the sustainable energy sector. Republicans can't stop it. Did I fail to mention that the deficit shrank by $1.5 T this year? I guess I did. Until now, that is. 

We can thank Trump and his traitorous, women's rights destroying, culture war fighting, deficit expanding Republican leadership for one thing. Unifying the Democratic Party.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I would bet he would step down if that was happening. You can just watch his speeches to see he is fully capable.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little bummed that I missed it.


You saw his posts yesterday. You replied to one of them. I didn't open them but your reaction gave me all I needed to know.

Too funny that being called boring had such an effect that he carried his pique to his next sock. He's not very smart.

edit: I called it too soon. Despite his posts showing him practically begging to be banned, he's back.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol
> 
> Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date.
> 
> ...


Oh snap, need to go unignore, that sounds hilarious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *CPAC 2022 features Viktor Orban, Donald Trump — a celebration of autocracy*
> Orban now enjoys cult status among some Republicans. And he's all too happy to assist the GOP in wrecking American democracy.
> Dallas, Texas, is the perfect host city for the latest Conservative Political Action Conference, where Republican election deniers and democracy saboteurs of domestic and foreign provenance have gathered this week. Indeed in July, the Texas Republican Party, one of the most extreme in the nation, adopted a platform that rejects the certified results of the 2020 election, claims that President Joe Biden "was not legitimately elected" and refers to him as an "acting" president — an astonishingly subversive action.
> 
> ...


And they have the audacity to call the left , communist 
Straight out of Nazi practice


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Answer the question ?


I think s/h/it did.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trumptards against bad grammar!


The forms *must* be observed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Wrong. But that’s okay. There .75% rate hikes up ahead, as far as the eye can see. It’ll be fun to watch leftists scramble away from joe. A little like now.. But soon they’ll jumping ship with a vengeance. Just relax and enjoy the show!


you can't see the present, you have absolutely zero chance to predict the future...
you were wrong, are wrong, and will remain wrong...for as long as you embrace the party of fascist authoritarianism.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I already would prefer Biden retire due to his age but he's doing a fine job getting things on track. The most important thing is saving democracy.


Describe democracy . That’s not our form of government.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't see the present, you have absolutely zero chance to predict the future...
> you were wrong, are wrong, and will remain wrong...for as long as you embrace the party of fascist authoritarianism.


Let make this clear. Pfttttt.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Describe democracy . That’s not our form of government.


Democracy is soft and squishy and has a faint smell of lemon garlic.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Democracy is soft and squishy and has a faint smell of lemon garlic.


Noo, it's warm and furry and smells like baking bread.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Noo, it's warm and furry and smells like baking bread.


We could combine the two, in which case the best name for our representative assembly is the Federal Focaccia.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 7, 2022)

Let's make Federal Focaccia a third nation that overlays Canada and the US. Fluid boundaries and fluid citizenship. No nazis. No fascists.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Let's make Federal Focaccia a third nation that overlays Canada and the US. Fluid boundaries and fluid citizenship. No nazis. No fascists.


I fear radical baconists.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5176841


Kinda has a ring to it .......


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I fear radical baconists.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

Where are the #DarkBrandon memes? They are 6 years behind actual culture but your handlers have spoken.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 8, 2022)

I think we may be dealing with rent-a-shitposters.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

President Joe Biden said:


> End of quote. Repeat the line.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

I wouldn’t eat at your place for lunch.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Two consecutive quarters of down GDP. Can you say recession? Oh that’s right yal have your own definitions now. Up is down. Just what did joe do to raise the employment numbers. What policy?


The failed vaccine mandate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Where are the #DarkBrandon memes? They are 6 years behind actual culture but your handlers have spoken.


It is a good reminder that such assholes exist, makes ya not only want to vote, but the volunteer and give money as well. Kinda like fruitcake abortion laws and Trump, motivation for patriots to get to the polls in the midterms. They actually serve an unintended useful purpose waving the stars and bars around along with swastikas. They convince nobody with a brain and repel anybody with values and common sense.

With abortion they are way behind the social curve and driven by religious extremists. Now there is a certain amount of inertia among their base and the republicans can't change course on abortion, but can lie and dissemble.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5176839


I am so glad my lowly red state school had whole units on propaganda and failed students scoring below 70%.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is good to be reminder that such assholes exist, makes ya not only want to vote, but the volunteer and give money as well. Kinda like fruitcake abortion laws and Trump, motivation for patriots to get to the polls in the midterms. They actually serve an unintended useful purpose waving the stars and bars around along with swastikas. They convince nobody with a brain and repel anybody with values and common sense.
> 
> With abortion they are way behind the social curve and driven by religious extremists. Now there is a certain amount of inertia among their base and the republicans can't change course on abortion, but can lie and dissemble.


Kill babies huh? Figures.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is good to be reminder that such assholes exist, makes ya not only want to vote, but the volunteer and give money as well. Kinda like fruitcake abortion laws and Trump, motivation for patriots to get to the polls in the midterms. They actually serve an unintended useful purpose waving the stars and bars around along with swastikas. They convince nobody with a brain and repel anybody with values and common sense.
> 
> With abortion they are way behind the social curve and driven by religious extremists. Now there is a certain amount of inertia among their base and the republicans can't change course on abortion, but can lie and dissemble.


The abortion thing might have worked if they left things alone. As it stands they just passed taxes on the middle class during inflation and recession. Good luck with that at the polls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> The failed vaccine mandate.


It's over 90 days until election day, the economy is improving and it's what it's like on election day that counts. The recent wins by the democrats will be kicking in by then too, improving things for tens of millions of Americans. Trump is yet to be spooked by indictments in Georgia and announce his run for 2020 (again) and how he was robbed. Meanwhile Mitch would blow Garland if he would indict Trump tomorrow and get him out of the way, they need to spin real hard this time around. A Trump TV trial in Georgia with 3 ring circus is not what Mitch or the GOP in Georgia need, but they might get it before the election, or at least indictments for Trump. However Georgia is only the first of many indictments for Donald, the hits will keep coming and Donald will keep freaking out. Once he's indicted the judge owns his ass and will muzzle him, so he's still useful running around like Chuckie with a knife inside the GOP.  

Timing is everything and about all the democrats can realistically control, while staying inside the limits of the constitution and law.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

The stench of desperation on the right is skyrocketing as the American people and not corporations win 
Thanks Brandon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Kill babies huh? Figures.


You mean the "unborn", well it's none of my business and it's not yours either, it's between a woman and her doctor. You have something against basic human rights and self determination? Want to impose your "moral" code on others, or is it just an instrument (and a bad one) in the culture war? How about helping living children? Free prenatal care and free birthing? How come you people care so much about the "unborn" and then not only don't give a fuck after they are born, but also actively try to murder them by cutting off vital social support? 

Jesus hated hypocrites most of all, he knew Greek and used the term a lot, hypocrite that describes you and those like you who were ok with babies in cages and who took food from the mouths of babies and support for their mothers. Where are the laws holding men accountable and financially responsible for their offspring? Why just pick on the girls?

So trying moral horseshit isn't gonna work fake Christian.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 8, 2022)

There is one thing that Biden and Trump have in common that I like, they're both vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Free prenatal care and free birthing?


When you use the word "free" you really mean other people will be forced to pay for decisions some people made and if they don't pay up you're okay with using guns against them right? 

If not, what do you mean ?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 8, 2022)

Is this one of his meltdowns? I took this stupid fucker off ignore to watch him spazz out. Hey you stupid shit, your ideas are trash because you are a garbage human. The best thing going on in your life is hanimmal writing long posts telling you how wrong you are. Write some more wrong shit to get people to pay attention to you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> When you use the word "free" you really mean other people will be forced to pay for decisions some people made and if they don't pay up you're okay with using guns against them right?
> 
> If not, what do you mean ?


He means like me paying school taxes so your kids get an education 
You socialist


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I am so glad my lowly red state school had whole units on propaganda and failed students scoring below 70%.


How did you graduate? Football scholarship?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 8, 2022)

I wish Biden would do something about blue states having to write the welfare checks for red states.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Kill babies huh? Figures.


Why do you love all “babies” but hate so many people?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He means like me paying school taxes so your kids get an education
> You socialist



Forcing other people to pay for things you might like, but they don't prefer, is alot like stealing, except it's worse. 

When somebody steals they usually do it stealthily, rather than repeatedly harvest money from them. Extortion might be the proper word to describe your preferred way to "educate" (indoctrinate) people. 

Government run schools are alot like prison, except in prisons you're probably less likely to be shot or molested by a pervert.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why do you love all “babies” but hate so many people?


Huh? You know nothing.… Just because we grow weed, don’t think for a moment you know anything about me. So snide remarks are meaningless, it would be like me accusing you of being a normal human being.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Huh? You know nothing.… Just because we grow weed, don’t think for a moment you know anything about me. So snide remarks are meaningless, it would be like me accusing you of being a normal human being.


I know enough about you to know I shouldn’t give a fuck about your opinions on women’s health issues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> When you use the word "free" you really mean other people will be forced to pay for decisions some people made and if they don't pay up you're okay with using guns against them right?
> 
> If not, what do you mean ?


Yeah, because someone has gotta wipe your ass in a few years. When the sheriff seizes your trailer for back taxes and they auction it off, guns are seldom involved unless they are republicans. People get rescued at sea and off mountain tops daily and from car accidents too, often by helicopter and most of those involve bad decisions.

You gotta pay taxes Rob, stop bitching about it you greedy bastard, maybe someday your taxes will also pay reparations to African Americans in the form of free healthcare for them and improved schools. If they are gonna take over, they might as well be healthy and well educated, though it is the legal immigrants you'll most likely end up working for, they tend to be highly educated.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's over 90 days until election day, the economy is improving and it's what it's like on election day that counts. The recent wins by the democrats will be kicking in by then too, improving things for tens of millions of Americans. Trump is yet to be spooked by indictments in Georgia and announce his run for 2020 (again) and how he was robbed. Meanwhile Mitch would blow Garland if he would indict Trump tomorrow and get him out of the way, they need to spin real hard this time around. A Trump TV trial in Georgia with 3 ring circus is not what Mitch or the GOP in Georgia need, but they might get it before the election, or at least indictments for Trump. However Georgia is only the first of many indictments for Donald, the hits will keep coming and Donald will keep freaking out. Once he's indicted the judge owns his ass and will muzzle him, so he's still useful running around like Chuckie with a knife inside the GOP.
> 
> Timing is everything and about all the democrats can realistically control, while staying inside the limits of the constitution and law.


Don't forget to capitalize Law. It's kind of important for us granted Rights from whatever Creator we choose, up to and including a baloney sandwich; the middle of which is a slice of most of your posts.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, because someone has gotta wipe your ass in a few years. When the sheriff seizes your trailer for back taxes and the auction it off, guns are seldom involved


So you are okay with forcing people to wipe my ass and you're willing to use a gun to make them? 

While I appreciate your effort in trying to help, I had no idea you bear such love for my nether regiuon. It's kinda dark and hairy and smells like forest humus. very organic!!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know enough about you to know I shouldn’t give a fuck about your opinions on women’s health issues.


Ok ma’am.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> When you use the word "free" you really mean other people will be forced to pay for decisions some people made and if they don't pay up you're okay with using guns against them right?
> 
> If not, what do you mean ?



Obviously.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Don't forget to capitalize Law. It's kind of important for us granted Rights from whatever Creator we choose, up to and including a baloney sandwich; the middle of which is a slice of most of your posts.


Baloney is bad for your health, but health would be the least concern of a covid death cultist and Clorox drinker.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How did you graduate? Football scholarship?


By not doing any homework or projects and scoring 100% on every test and quiz while working full time hours at a job of course.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Baloney is bad for your health, but health would be the least concern of a covid death cultist and Clorox drinker.


You capitalize Clorox sure as shit though huh while leaving Constitution and Law in lower forms. 

"End of quote. Repeat the line." 

A Canadian shilling for this is hilarious, excuse me; canadian.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> By not doing any homework or projects and scoring 100% on every test and quiz while working full time hours at a job of course.


That sounds like a football scholarship to me.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 8, 2022)

Go drink more clorox you dork.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Forcing other people to pay for things you might like, but they don't prefer, is alot like stealing, except it's worse.
> 
> When somebody steals they usually do it stealthily, rather than repeatedly harvest money from them. Extortion might be the proper word to describe your preferred way to "educate" (indoctrinate) people.
> 
> Government run schools are alot like prison, except in prisons you're probably less likely to be shot or molested by a pervert.


It sounds like the Trump campaign 
Tbh


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You capitalize Clorox sure as shit though huh while leaving Constitution and Law in lower forms.
> 
> "End of quote. Repeat the line."
> 
> A Canadian shilling for this is hilarious, excuse me; canadian.


You didn't capitalize Canadian grammar queen, Clorox is a brand name and should be capitalized. Attend to the content civil warrior, you are missing to forest for the trees, Forrest.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It sounds like the Trump campaign
> Tbh


No, it doesn't. 

Trump is a bozo and loves government theft when it benefits him. Democrats and republicans don't argue about whether it's okay to steal, they agree on that. They just disagree on how to spend the stolen money sometimes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I wouldn’t eat at your place for lunch.


who'd invite you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

The culmination of Howard Zinn, Michael Mann, John Money and Margaret Sanger witnessed in real time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Huh? You know nothing.… Just because we grow weed, don’t think for a moment you know anything about me. So snide remarks are meaningless, it would be like me accusing you of being a normal human being.


we, on the other hand would never accuse you of being a human being, let alone a "normal" one...
you want what you want, and fuck everyone else on the entire planet that stands in your way of getting it...
it doesn't occur to you that other people want things, too, that it's a big planet and there is room for more than one opinion, more than one set of values...you want it all, not because you have any need of it, you just want it all so you can deny anyone different than you what they want out of life. they don't matter, their hopes, dreams, and desires are clearly not as important as yours...
so fuck them, they're different, they don't hold my values, so fuck them and their way of life...
you make me sick. you ARE the problem with the entire planet...hate, intolerance, and FEAR of anything that you aren't comfortable with.
just go die somewhere in a corner like a good dinosaur and let the mammals carry on evolving.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That sounds like a football scholarship to me.


Or an easy major. Basket weaving, perhaps.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2022)

I guess I'll put this up to remind the troll that not only are Democrats cleaning up the wreckage of the Trump administration's bungled economy, we are moving forward with a landmark bill addressing some of the health, climate, inflation and tax issues that the people who voted for Biden wanted done. 

*Senate passes Democrats' sweeping climate, health and tax bill, delivering win for Biden*

_Washington — _The Senate on Sunday passed Democrats' sweeping economic package designed to combat climate change, address health care costs and raise taxes on large corporations, marking a crucial achievement for President Biden and his party as they look to maintain their hold on Congress in the November midterm elections.

The plan, called the Inflation Reduction Act, cleared the upper chamber by a vote of 51 to 50 along party lines, with Vice President Kamala Harris providing the tie-breaking vote in the evenly divided Senate. Democrats used a fast-track legislative process known as reconciliation to pass the measure in the face of unanimous opposition from Republicans.









Senate passes Democrats' sweeping climate, health and tax bill, delivering win for Biden


The bill's passage is a significant achievement for Democrats as they look to maintain their hold on Congress in the November midterm elections.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How did you graduate? Football scholarship?


he wrote an ese on “why Jesus hates commie doctors”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he wrote an ese on “why Jesus hates commie doctors”.


He has a BA in BS


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You capitalize Clorox sure as shit though huh while leaving Constitution and Law in lower forms.
> 
> "End of quote. Repeat the line."
> 
> A Canadian shilling for this is hilarious, excuse me; canadian.


are Constitution and law (capitalized) trademarks?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> are Constitution and law (capitalized) trademarks?
> 
> View attachment 5177072


_Ignorantia legis persona._

To those of us who wish to subvert rule by one or more oligarchs and want to rein in the tendency of the majority to impose their will on others at gunpoint,

Yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

a search on the Latin phrase predictably suggested corrected results.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he wrote an ese on “why Jesus hates commie doctors”.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

The problem isn't that Bear can't read. The problem isn't even that Bear can't think. The problem is that Bear doesn't know what thinking is; he confuses it with feeling.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> _Ignorantia legis persona._
> 
> To those of us who wish to subvert rule by one or more oligarchs and want to rein in the tendency of the majority to impose their will on others at gunpoint,
> 
> Yes.


Scio te esse sed quid sum?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

don't confuse the squirrel.....js


----------



## HGCC (Aug 8, 2022)

One could say the squirrel is stupid and continuously fails to understand facts, but sure thinks they understand why acorns are found in holes. Love me some people trying to use big words in place of understanding the issue.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Scio te esse sed quid sum?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

HGCC said:


> One could say the squirrel is stupid and continuously fails to understand facts, but sure thinks they understand why acorns are found in holes. Love me some people trying *to use big words *in place of understanding the issue.


and not paying me royalties.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about what's in the Inflation Reduction Act....*


----------



## HGCC (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and not paying me royalties.


Sometimes they are necessary to correctly convey meaning or explain an idea. Shitty stupid people use them to do the opposite.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is looking better these days
> Trump not so much
> View attachment 5176568


what? he ran out of dryer lint?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about what's in the Inflation Reduction Act....*


Let's talk about what's in a name; still not one GOP Senator supported it.

GOP: You blinked first!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is looking better these days
> Trump not so much
> View attachment 5176568


He resembles Sean Spicer in the above..wonder why they prepared it so short. He no longer has either of his signature profiles.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol
> 
> Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date.
> 
> ...


Expiration dates are a Marketing ploy.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I called that idiot troll-sock Action Jackson boring and put him on ignore. The troll running his account lost it last night, got banned and here you are. Did being called boring stIng? Your bringing that up tells me it did. lol
> 
> Anyway, I deal with facts. You can like em, hate em, call em boring, makes no difference. Unlike Trump's 35,000 lies that nobody remembers, the truth has no expiration date.
> 
> ...


More derangement syndrome. The participation rate for 60+ has skyrocketed. This is most of your spiteful statistic.. This means fixies can't afford to live and here yall are all proud of it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans are the party of NO......
> *GOP strips insulin out-of-pocket cap from bill: ‘Republicans have just gone on the record in favor of expensive insulin’*
> 
> 
> ...




We just need to shame them more in front of their constituents; it's the only thing that seems to work.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> More derangement syndrome. The participation rate for 60+ has skyrocketed. This is most of your spiteful statistic.. This means fixies can't afford to live and here yall are all proud of it.


Jackson is the poorest city in the US and YOU'RE proud?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Jackson is the poorest city in the US and YOU'RE proud?


He is trying to emulate a former president remembered for especially vicious racism and a violent national policy.

The sly racism of the rest of the username is reinforced.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Jackson is the poorest city in the US and YOU'RE proud?


Oh dear I have no clue what you're talking about. I bet there are at least fifty Jackson cities in the US, possibly hundreds.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

I believe he's referring to a different Jackson, in Russia


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

*Ex-Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort admits sharing info with Russians*








Ex-Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort admits sharing info with Russians


Mr Manafort has previously denied sharing polling data with suspected Russian spy Konstantin Kilimnik




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Expiration dates are a Marketing ploy.


Maybe so but for milk and fish, I don't push the dates.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Democrats should hire this guy too and have him on display at every Democratic Party rally. Makes me feel all warm and cozy inside, seeing him enact the suffering the traitors are going through. They can put him outside the Capitol Building when the Select Committee are in session. There are endless possibilities.
> 
> lulz at MTG.


There's more here..kneeling at an Insurrectionists feet? Very biblical..her hair was done for this photo op..since when are you allowed to go near an inmate?..she could've slipped him anything..what is she doing?


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Kill babies huh? Figures.


If men were the ones that got pregnant there would be drive through abortion clinics on EVERY corner. 24/7 even on holidays.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe so but for milk and fish, I don't push the dates.


Fish is pretty obvi and milk? I have sour cream that I bought around Christmas and never opened the seal..'I opened a month ago and it was fine..same thing with Creme Fraiche (which is basically sour cream). You can tell when a milk product is bad. Everything else? It's to make you waste and buy new.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Ex-Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort admits sharing info with Russians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
SO, DOES THIS MEAN PAUL MANAFORT ADMITTED TO BEING A..LIAR?*

Wow the Russians; I never saw it coming @BigMP


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Fish is pretty obvi and milk? I have sour cream that I bought around Christmas and never opened the seal..'I opened a month ago and it was fine..same thing with Creme Fraiche (which is basically sour cream). You can tell when a milk product is bad. Everything else? It's to make you waste and buy new.


the Zon sells many articles past expiry. Many complaints of staleness and worse. This is another instance where the use-by date works for the consumer.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Zon sells many articles past expiry. Many complaints of staleness and worse. This is another instance where the use-by date works for the consumer.


I've never opened anything past it's expiry and have been disappointed. It does have to be sealed..no previous opens.

An exception are spices..you can smell when someone here is cooking with old stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've never opened anything past it's expiry and have been disappointed. It does have to be sealed..no previous opens.
> 
> An exception are spices..you can smell when someone here is cooking with old stuff


I am curious which prescription medicines in your opinion have fraudulent expiry dates.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've never opened anything past it's expiry and have been disappointed. It does have to be sealed..no previous opens.
> 
> An exception are spices..you can smell when someone here is cooking with old stuff


I have. European confections, happy childhood memories, tasting like purse lint.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have. European confections, happy childhood memories, tasting like purse lint.


For sure stuff goes bad, it's just not as quickly as many will have you believe. Look at Twinkies.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> For sure stuff goes bad, it's just not as quickly as many will have you believe. Look at Twinkies.


I tried a dashboard Twinkie once. My survival was not assured. It tasted like refinery smelled (memory: Elizabeth NJ 1969).


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious which prescription medicines in your opinion have fraudulent expiry dates.


I take it forever and it still works + I'm currently building my apothecary, just in case.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I take it forever and it still works + I'm currently building my apothecary, just in case.


dry forms only! Syrups, drops, sprays and suspensions are probably best replaced regularly.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5177068


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5177100


Jesus wasn't a liberal though. I'd say he was more of an Anarchist as far as people go, but a subject as far as "the big guy" goes.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a good reminder that such assholes exist, makes ya not only want to vote, but the volunteer and give money as well. Kinda like fruitcake abortion laws and Trump, motivation for patriots to get to the polls in the midterms. They actually serve an unintended useful purpose waving the stars and bars around along with swastikas. They convince nobody with a brain and repel anybody with values and common sense.
> 
> With abortion they are way behind the social curve and driven by religious extremists. Now there is a certain amount of inertia among their base and the republicans can't change course on abortion, but can lie and dissemble.


When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Jesus wasn't a liberal though. I'd say he was more of an Anarchist as far as people go, but a subject as far as "the big guy" goes.


You know nothing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

They become babies after birth


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 8, 2022)

I know Mar-a-Lago was just raided by the FBI. Got into the turd's safe too.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Jesus wasn't a liberal though. I'd say he was more of an Anarchist as far as people go, but a subject as far as "the big guy" goes.


You mean like a hoodie wearing nitwit,who rides a skateboard? Yeah, that's Jesus of Nazareth. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I know Mar-a-Lago was just raided by the FBI. Got into the turd's safe too.


“Lion’s and Tiger’s and Bears, oh my!” Goodby Democrat party, “we hardly knew ye “.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You know nothing.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You mean like a hoodie wearing nitwit,who rides a skateboard? Yeah, that's Jesus of Nazareth. Lol


No I meant the third Alou brother.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


Not my call or yours either, it's between a woman and her doctor, your problem is you don't know where your rights end and another's begins, your rights extend to your nose plus 6 feet in a pandemic.

Now how about the rights of everybody else? The right to have your vote counted and not have your democracy stolen? If your vote doesn't count neither do you or your opinion about anything.

Here is a criminal you should be concerned about. You should focus your efforts on financially helping pregnant people to make your desired life choices on an individual basis. Till the earth, it's good for the soul, trying to act like God is not. Sex education and contraception are the answers you seek, controlling others won't work and will lead to a backlash that will finish religion as a political force in America. The fastest growing religion is no religion and it's growing as fast as one generation replaces the last and it's ideas spread and take hold in the broader culture.









Eric Trump reveals he told Donald that the FBI had raided Mar-a-Lago


Eric Trump accused the current administration of wanting to 'attack Biden's greatest threat' after the FBI raided Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago home in Florida Monday morning.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> YUP


 Do you have a DNA sample. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not my call or yours either, it's between a woman and her doctor, your problem is you don't know where your rights end and another's begins, your rights extend to your nose plus 6 feet in a pandemic.
> 
> Now how about the rights of everybody else? The right to have your vote counted and not have your democracy stolen? If your vote doesn't count neither do you or your opinion about anything.
> 
> ...


Well I killed my kid one day after they were born. How’s that. Happy?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> No I meant the third Alou brother.
> 
> View attachment 5177356


Obscure.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Try this one…. arch duke Ferdinand


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I killed my kid one day after they were born. How’s that. Happy?


Your beliefs and votes kill lots of kids, it's a collective responsibility that all republicans share, America and particularly red states have very high infant mortality rates as compared to the civilized world. This is a result of hate and othering, primarily by white people who fuck themselves at the polls over stupidity by cutting social programs, healthcare and education. Hate drives it all with you folks, you just use abortion as a political lever and it's backfired on you badly.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Obscure.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I killed my kid one day after they were born. How’s that. Happy?


In Florida you can claim self defense. Just say you got scared and use a gun.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Try this one…. arch duke Ferdinand


I"ll see your duke and raise you a Patty!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


define “nearly born”.

then account for the oxymoron @Herb & Suds pointed out.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


babies taste good


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> babies taste good


that was Swift …


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I know Mar-a-Lago was just raided by the FBI. Got into the turd's safe too.


FBI opening trumps safe.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> babies taste good


But first you have to bleed them right....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5177377


"Awe fuck it just put them on a bus to NY".....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In Florida you can claim self defense. Just say you got scared and use a gun.


shout "Taser Taser Taser" while you do it just to be sure....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very





doublejj said:


> shout "Taser Taser Taser" while you do it just to be sure....


masterfully played


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> "Awe fuck it just put them on a bus to NY".....




I fucking love buses. So natural and free!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


about the same time that forcing your opinions down the throats of people who do not share them or want them became part of the same curve...fascist asshole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You know nothing.


the only thing you will EVER say that i will agree with


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only thing you will EVER say that i will agree with


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> “Lion’s and Tiger’s and Bears, oh my!” Goodby Democrat party, “we hardly knew ye “.


you should go into comedy...the democrats that just passed one of the best bills in this countries history? because they know how to keep their fucking mouths shut? the same democrats that are NOT being investigated by several state AGs and a congressional committee? the same democrats that are presiding over what is becoming one of the best economies in the last ten years or more? gas prices are falling, women are fucking pissed about republicans trying to ruin their lives, everyone that wants a job has one, and the job market is still strong...lqbtq people will vote dem, women who don't want to be slaves will vote dem, students who pay any kind of attention will vote dem...
you fucking idiots went from an almost assured majority in the house AND the senate to looking like you're probably not going to maintain what you have now...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not my call or yours either, it's between a woman and her doctor, your problem is you don't know where your rights end and another's begins, your rights extend to your nose plus 6 feet in a pandemic.
> 
> Now how about the rights of everybody else? The right to have your vote counted and not have your democracy stolen? If your vote doesn't count neither do you or your opinion about anything.
> 
> ...


oohh, they even broke into his safe...shit is getting real for trump, probably for the first time in his way the fuck too long life.
it's going to be so much fun watching him dance in the flames when he gets drug into court.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I killed my kid one day after they were born. How’s that. Happy?


no...why would anyone be happy about a child dying? you have no idea what kind of people you're hating...you just hate on the command of your cult leaders, no explanation required.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should go into comedy...the democrats that just passed one of the best bills in this countries history? because they know how to keep their fucking mouths shut? the same democrats that are NOT being investigated by several state AGs and a congressional committee? the same democrats that are presiding over what is becoming one of the best economies in the last ten years or more? gas prices are falling, women are fucking pissed about republicans trying to ruin their lives, everyone that wants a job has one, and the job market is still strong...lqbtq people will vote dem, women who don't want to be slaves will vote dem, students who pay any kind of attention will vote dem...
> you fucking idiots went from an almost assured majority in the house AND the senate to looking like you're probably not going to maintain what you have now...


Ok… I got it you have a hard on for me. Sheesh! Don’t you sleep? Enjoy life, unless you regret being born. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

PS: is that your real picture? YUK!


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> PS: is that your real picture? YUK!


ya that's shrub. real pic for sure


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ok… I got it you have a hard on for me. Sheesh! Don’t you sleep? Enjoy life, unless you regret being born. Lol


How do you know it’s the “best”? Like you’ve read it! Lol idiot.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 8, 2022)

Goodnight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ok… I got it you have a hard on for me. Sheesh! Don’t you sleep? Enjoy life, unless you regret being born. Lol


i get plenty of sleep, i have nothing to feel bad about, to keep me awake at night...i don't try to discriminate against others, i don't try to steal the rights of others, i don't try to destroy the country that i am a part of, i don't belong to a white supremacist hate group, i'm not a member of a fascist authoritarian, cult, i don't support politicians who fuck over school kids and veterans...
life is good, if you aren't a republican.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Goodnight.


Spokoynoy nochi


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How do you know it’s the “best”? Like you’ve read it! Lol idiot.


no, i have not read the bill, but i have read these summaries and explanations...
which is more than you've bothered to do, moron

https://www.democrats.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/inflation_reduction_act_one_page_summary.pdf

https://taxfoundation.org/inflation-reduction-act/

https://bipartisanpolicy.org/blog/inflation-reduction-act-summary-energy-climate-provisions/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ok… I got it you have a hard on for me. Sheesh! Don’t you sleep? Enjoy life, unless you regret being born. Lol





BigMP said:


> How do you know it’s the “best”? Like you’ve read it! Lol idiot.





BigMP said:


> Goodnight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oohh, they even broke into his safe...shit is getting real for trump, probably for the first time in his way the fuck too long life.
> it's going to be so much fun watching him dance in the flames when he gets drug into court.


Georgia first, that's on TV and is furthest along, federal trials are not on TV, but trials in Georgia are and that is the most important thing in Trump's case, he will have no control of the production, but the judge will have control of him. It is public humiliation and exposure on TV that Donald fears the most, having other republicans refute the big lie to his face on national TV. He depends on the big lie and hopes the political support it creates will protect him from federal prosecution, as he attempts to obscure the issues and entangle them in politics. Donald is gonna squirm and squeal on the way down and Georgia might be where the Teflon Don gets stuck and burned by the intense heat. Already those who are still around him working as staff must be concerned and keeping their distance, while holding onto their meal tickets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Another republican propaganda backfire, dark Brandon does not mesh with senile Brandon and it touts and magnifies Biden's accomplishments that many on the left and in the center like.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Let's talk about Dark Brandon....*


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I feel the same way. Its easy to be on the side that I am on when democrats have become the party of crime, illegal immigration, LGBT, and 17 sexes. On voting, I feel like you are lying just to defend your party. Deep down you know its a free for all, but you dont care. As long as you win.


I'm telling you the way the system works. Most southern states, at least the ones with GOP control have made it harder to vote. I used to could request mail ballots for up to two years. Now it is only two elections. So in years with presidential preference primaries, you will have to request ballots twice in the same year. The guys running the GOP have decided that is their best chance of winning. But keep in mind most of their base is old folks. Making it harder for them to vote will come back to bite them.


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

BigMP said:


> PS: is that your real picture? YUK!


Pop culture much?


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

President Joe Rob kicking ass with the new bill. The GOP were upset at Joe Coal, so they had to take it out on the burn pit vets. I'm sure those guys and their families won't take it personal. They know the GOP didn't really care about them one way or the other.


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm so glad we have this guy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5177403


What was this to? 
Very strange how a country not many travel to has been such a highlight of both the dems and repubs before the current war.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm so glad we have this guy.


Lovely speech but not correct. America is not the only country that's come out of every disaster stronger than they were before. Most countries do.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When did killing nearly born babies become part of the “social curve”? Despicable! Very cavalier with life. No?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Family photos? Is that you being born? How cute?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another republican propaganda backfire, dark Brandon does not mesh with senile Brandon and it touts and magnifies Biden's accomplishments that many on the left and in the center like.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


so Biden is a doddering old fool, until he starts to kick the republicans asses, then he becomes some kind of fucking progressive super hero?....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Family photos? Is that you being born? How cute?


that is the birth of trump...you're in that picture, he was born with a full compliment of parasites and magats...


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is the birth of trump...you're in that picture, he was born with a full compliment of parasites and magats...


You’ll never grow old. You’re to immature. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so Biden is a doddering old fool, until he starts to kick the republicans asses, then he becomes some kind of fucking progressive super hero?....


Only in your own mind…


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Family photos? Is that you being born? How cute?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk? Impossible.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i get plenty of sleep, i have nothing to feel bad about, to keep me awake at night...i don't try to discriminate against others, i don't try to steal the rights of others, i don't try to destroy the country that i am a part of, i don't belong to a white supremacist hate group, i'm not a member of a fascist authoritarian, cult, i don't support politicians who fuck over school kids and veterans...
> life is good, if you aren't a republican.


Yeah, you’re a regular saint.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You’ll never grow old. You’re to immature. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Only in your own mind…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yeah, you’re a regular saint.


i'm far from a saint...i'm just better than 99% of republicans.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


Don't forget to crack open a cold one to celebrate. Yea, more bad news. Take that America.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


that was from livenewsamerica.com...
https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/livenewsamerica.com
that's the only rating i could find of the site, it's so new that adfontesmedia hasn't even gotten to it...
a highly suspect source of information, to say the least...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


no links to the data


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no links to the data
> 
> View attachment 5177696


i miss Gilbert Gottfried...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


meh, productivity is a metric that includes cost of labor. We all know that wages are going up and inflation is biting at costs. Or at least they were. This metric is backward-looking. So tell us something we don't know.

A forward looking metric indicates inflation is receding.





__





Loading…






www.ismworld.org






The ISM® Prices Index registered 60 percent in July, 18.5 percentage points lower compared to the June reading of 78.5 percent, indicating raw materials prices increased for the 26th consecutive month, at a much slower rate. The Prices Index has been at or above 60 percent for 23 straight months. The month-over-month decline of 18.5 percentage points is the fourth biggest decline on record (since 1948 and the steepest since a 22.1-percentage point drop in June 2010. “The slowing in price increases is being driven by (1) volatility in the energy markets, (2) softening in the copper, steel, aluminum and corrugate markets and (3) a significant decrease in chemical demand. Notably, 21.5 percent of respondents reported paying lower prices in July, compared to 8.3 percent in June,” says Fiore. A Prices Index above 52.6 percent, over time, is generally consistent with an increase in the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) Producer Price Index for Intermediate Materials.
Note the timeline indicated. Prices for raw materials have been increasing for 26 consecutive months. Biden has been in office for 17 months. Say what you will. The fact is, this is Trump's inflation.



"as the economy added workers"

Jobs added when a Republican president -- good
Jobs added when a Democratic president -- bad

We see you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Productivity crashed over the past year as the economy added workers at a rapid clip even as economic output grew slowly, data from the Department of Labor showed on Tuesday.
> The productivity of the business sector fell 2.5 percent compared with a year ago, the largest decline ever recorded in data going back to the first quarter of 1948, the Bureau of Labor Statistics said Tuesday


What is it you are trying to show?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i miss Gilbert Gottfried...


i do to....and his dirtiest joke too.....


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


Have you ever seen trump ride a bicycle?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 9, 2022)

Sure all the time… I’ve even seen him step off one. Successfully. BUT, You know what I’ve never seen? I’ve never witnessed him fall three consecutive times going upstairs. Now that, takes talent. Joe wins hands down!


----------



## shimbob (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Sure all the time… I’ve even seen him step off one. Successfully.


Cool story bro. 
"*Two Weeks After Fox News Showed Joe Biden Cycling, Donald Trump Counters ‘I’ll Never Ride A Bicycle’"*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Cool story bro.
> "*Two Weeks After Fox News Showed Joe Biden Cycling, Donald Trump Counters ‘I’ll Never Ride A Bicycle’"*


they remind him of bipartisan.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


Donald Trump doesn't know how to ride a bike or drive a car. Look it up.

That's what happens when you are born wealthy enough to have a driver.

Edit: it's one of the things we made fun of you guys about back in 2016 when you thought trump was like you. Have you heard his views on physical exertion and how people are like batteries that just run out of energy and die?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Sure all the time… I’ve even seen him step off one. Successfully. BUT, You know what I’ve never seen? I’ve never witnessed him fall three consecutive times going upstairs. Now that, takes talent. Joe wins hands down!


now you're just a fucking liar...trump is a fucking moron that thinks people are like batteries that wear out, and he won't exercise because of that....no motherfucking shit, look it up...
but i dare you to find one unphotoshopped photo of trump riding a bicycle....double dirty dog dare you...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Sure all the time… I’ve even seen him step off one. Successfully. BUT, You know what I’ve never seen? I’ve never witnessed him fall three consecutive times going upstairs. Now that, takes talent. Joe wins hands down!


Please show us examples of one of the many times trump rode a bike. 

In the meantime, enjoy watching the orange moron walk down a ramp:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Please show us examples of one of the many times trump rode a bike.
> 
> In the meantime, please enjoy watching the orange moron walk down a ramp:


It was just normal military support


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5177805


commie.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


riding a bike is not even on my list of 1000 conditions of employment to be president....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Sure all the time… I’ve even seen him step off one. Successfully. BUT, You know what I’ve never seen? I’ve never witnessed him fall three consecutive times going upstairs. Now that, takes talent. Joe wins hands down!


tripping on stairs is not on my list of 1000 things to disqualify a president...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2022)

Opinion: Biden is racking up wins but getting no love for it | CNN


For a president who so many people believe is failing, Joe Biden sure is suddenly notching up an impressive string of victories, writes Frida Ghitis. Is it only a matter of time before Biden's polls catch up with the new wave of accomplishments?




www.cnn.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 9, 2022)

Joe is looking sharp and nimble as usual.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 9, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


>


Lmao poor Joe.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe is looking sharp and nimble as usual.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Opinion: Biden is racking up wins but getting no love for it | CNN
> 
> 
> For a president who so many people believe is failing, Joe Biden sure is suddenly notching up an impressive string of victories, writes Frida Ghitis. Is it only a matter of time before Biden's polls catch up with the new wave of accomplishments?
> ...


Now there’s a source.CNN If you and the other two stop watching they’ll go off the air.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Opinion: Biden is racking up wins but getting no love for it | CNN
> 
> 
> For a president who so many people believe is failing, Joe Biden sure is suddenly notching up an impressive string of victories, writes Frida Ghitis. Is it only a matter of time before Biden's polls catch up with the new wave of accomplishments?
> ...


Ohhh, No love? I love joe! He’s just like Walter the puppet!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178325


Who is the terrorist party that invades peoples homes without reason? Same gang of terrorists who gave Hillary a pass when she said under oath, that she didnt know what wiping a server meant. The latest witch hunt against Donald trump must not be going so well, they needed to dig up another needle in a haystack. Silly democrats, they got nothing on Trump. ALL THEY DO IS MAKE SHIT UP.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who is the terrorist party that invades peoples homes without reason? Same gang of terrorists who gave Hillary a pass when she said under oath, that she didnt know what wiping a server meant. The latest witch hunt against Donald trump must not be going so well, they needed to dig up another needle in a haystack. Silly democrats, they got nothing on Trump. ALL THEY DO IS MAKE SHIT UP.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Opinion: Biden is racking up wins but getting no love for it | CNN
> 
> 
> For a president who so many people believe is failing, Joe Biden sure is suddenly notching up an impressive string of victories, writes Frida Ghitis. Is it only a matter of time before Biden's polls catch up with the new wave of accomplishments?
> ...


How about being able to put your jacket back on without assistance?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who is the terrorist party that invades peoples homes without reason? Same gang of terrorists who gave Hillary a pass when she said under oath, that she didnt know what wiping a server meant. The latest witch hunt against Donald trump must not be going so well, they needed to dig up another needle in a haystack. Silly democrats, they got nothing on Trump. ALL THEY DO IS MAKE SHIT UP.


trumptards still talking about Hillary. 

Hilarious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How about being able to put your jacket back on without assistance?


You are upset that Biden is getting things done?

You must not be living in the US.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You are upset that Biden is getting things done?
> 
> You must not be living in the US.


Lol, you know squat… Get back into Canadian cave you you cave girl/man/it/they.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Lol, you know squat… Get back into Canadian cave you you cave girl/man/it/they.


atrumptardsayswhat?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Girl, did you see the victories that Trump candidates got? Beat those little leftist weenies like a drum. See you in November. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

The video is much better. Good thing he had a doctor nearby.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> View attachment 5178368
> The video is much better. Good thing he had a doctor nearby.


I like ring 
Btw not Joes house


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Girl, did you see the victories that Trump candidates got? Beat those little leftist weenies like a drum. See you in November. Lol


They we’re running against Republicans 
Lol
Looking forward to it


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They we’re running against Republicans
> Lol
> Looking forward to it


Tell all those dem candidates that keep running from joe. They'd be happy to know Joe isn’t Kryptonite.Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Tell all those dem candidates that keep running from joe. They'd be happy to know Joe isn’t Kryptonite.Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Three migrant buses arrived in NYC early Wednesday morning, following the path of the group of 50 migrants who were bussed to the same area on Friday, August 5.

The buses arrived just days after New York City Mayor Eric Adams criticized Texas Gov. Greg Abbott during a press conference on Sunday regarding the mass transit of migrant groups out of Texas and into New York.

Texas has sent thousands of migrants from the border state into Washington, D.C.,New York City, and other areas.

LOL


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> View attachment 5178368
> The video is much better. Good thing he had a doctor nearby.


Yeah but he drinks water like a boss. Not so much your guy:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Three migrant buses arrived in NYC early Wednesday morning, following the path of the group of 50 migrants who were bussed to the same area on Friday, August 5.
> 
> The buses arrived just days after New York City Mayor Eric Adams criticized Texas Gov. Greg Abbott during a press conference on Sunday regarding the mass transit of migrant groups out of Texas and into New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178383


The reality is the democrat leftists will cease to exist as a political party come November. Wipe-Out! Thank you Merric!


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 10, 2022)

lmao Trump trolls are hilarious when they pretend like somehow Trump is winning when he was just slapped own for illegally withholding national records, after he lost the most important election of his life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178383


You pay taxes to have that bullshit dealt with, so why bother arguing, just prosecute, because he did break the law, it has been publicly proven and it will be soon legally proven, many times. Let them believe for now and follow Donald off the cliff and into the abyss, he and his many morons might hand the democrats the 2022 election yet. Let's see what the prosecutors, juries and judges say about reality.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Three migrant buses arrived in NYC early Wednesday morning, following the path of the group of 50 migrants who were bussed to the same area on Friday, August 5.
> 
> The buses arrived just days after New York City Mayor Eric Adams criticized Texas Gov. Greg Abbott during a press conference on Sunday regarding the mass transit of migrant groups out of Texas and into New York.
> 
> ...


Funny how sanctuary cities want to be sanctuary cities, until its time to actually become one. Just you guys wait until they start pissing on YOUR car and sleeping in YOUR driveway. Then suddenly you will want borders, just watch.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You pay taxes to have that bullshit dealt with, so why bother arguing, just prosecute, because he did break the law, it has been publicly proven and it will be soon legally proven, many times. Let them believe for now and follow Donald off the cliff and into the abyss, he and his many morons might hand the democrats the 2022 election yet. Let's see what the prosecutors, juries and judges say about reality.


How many more fake trials, impeachments and panels do you guys need? Its gonna look real bad if you dont find anything after this raid. Best you gonna come up with is a picture of Trump and Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How many more fake trials, impeachments and panels do you guys need? Its gonna look real bad if you dont find anything after this raid. Best you gonna come up with is a picture of Trump and Putin.


How do you know? 

We already know enough publicly to convict Trump and they will indict him, perhaps before the election, if not they will spook him into screwing the republican party in 2022. Timing is everything and there is a civil war going on inside the GOP, as Donald continues his 2022 revenge tour while the legal walls close in as he squirms and freaks out.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How do you know?
> 
> We already know enough publicly to convict Trump and they will indict him, perhaps before the election, if not they will spook him into screwing the republican party in 2022. Timing is everything and there is a civil war going on inside the GOP, as Donald continues his 2022 revenge tour while the legal walls close in as he squirms and freaks out.


if you already had enough evidence you wouldnt have had to raid him. Democrats are so scared of Trump its pathetic. This will only galvanize his party. Nobody would support the raid of a presidents home except the radical left.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> if you already had enough evidence you wouldnt have had to raid him. Democrats are so scared of Trump its pathetic. This will only galvanize his party. Nobody would support the raid of a presidents home except the radical left.


Donald is useful to the democrats and it's the only reason he's still running around and why the J6 panel was delayed until the midterms. He's still picking loser primary candidates for them and is gonna force them to run on the big lie in 2022 or else. Once his usefulness is over they will dispose of the idiot and leave Mitch to try and pick up the pieces.

Better hope you win in November, cause if you don't, I see an independent special counsel in your future to go after a hundred republicans in congress after the election over their involvement in J6. I expect the fake electors scheme will cut the heart out of a half dozen state republican organizations, those who signed on and their many enablers will be prosecuted for conspiracy. Donald won't go down alone, already close to 1000 suckers and losers who sacked the capital are and another 1000 republicans including Trump will go down before the dust settles.

Grand juries decide on indictments and independent judges hear cases then take pleas, if there is a case to be made, juries decide guilt or innocence and judges sentence. Convicts can appeal. You have a problem with that?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Funny how sanctuary cities want to be sanctuary cities, until its time to actually become one. Just you guys wait until they start pissing on YOUR car and sleeping in YOUR driveway. Then suddenly you will want borders, just watch.


All the migrants I have ever met are hard working people. 

And lol at Trump trolls pretending like we don't have borders. They are secure, there is nothing to worry about, outside of the fear-gasms that right wing propaganda like to pretend is a far larger issue than it is.



NYCBambu said:


> if you already had enough evidence you wouldnt have had to raid him. Democrats are so scared of Trump its pathetic. This will only galvanize his party. Nobody would support the raid of a presidents home except the radical left.


lmao Biden already smoked Trump, your Dear Leader is old news who is still breaking laws and then complaining when he is treated with kid gloves.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How do you know?
> 
> We already know enough publicly to convict Trump and they will indict him, perhaps before the election, if not they will spook him into screwing the republican party in 2022. Timing is everything and there is a civil war going on inside the GOP, as Donald continues his 2022 revenge tour while the legal walls close in as he squirms and freaks out.


Dude, when’s the last time you saw any politician going to jail? Think about it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Dude, when’s the last time you saw any politician going to jail? Think about it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

When they plead the 5th they tend to, lot's of politicians go to prison and there in nothing in the law or constitution that says Trump can't, nobody is above the law in a liberal democracy. Trump said only criminals plead the 5th and at this point, only morons and civil warriors support Trump.






*Trump Says He Pleaded The Fifth During Deposition For New York Attorney General's Civil Probe*
70,626 views Aug 10, 2022 Former President Trump said in a statement that he invoked his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination during a deposition before lawyers from New York Attorney General Letitia James' office in its probe into the Trump Organization's business practices. NBC News’ Ken Dilanian has more details.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now there’s a source.CNN If you and the other two stop watching they’ll go off the air.


so popularity is essential to good reporting and being honest? if that was true, trump would never have gotten elected, he's never spoken the truth in his entire life, unless it served his purposes better than a lie...
you jut have very fucked up values, and make a lot of poor decisions. you post sources that are known to lie, to be biased, who are not trustworthy, like fox, and assume because every fucking trumpturd on the planet watches it that it must be telling the truth. that doesn't follow at all...poor decision based on ignorance and feelings...just like all republicans


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178495


His poor hair.

He's a shitty slimey dude, but I was rooting for him. Makes me laugh that IL governors always wind up in jail, like the end of a season of trailer park boys.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Dude, when’s the last time you saw any politician going to jail? Think about it


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_American_federal_politicians_convicted_of_crimes

you think about that...before you make another statement that makes no sense, which you would know if you bothered to look anything up, instead of just believing the republican lies that they spoon feed you daily on fox


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is useful to the democrats and it's the only reason he's still running around and why the J6 panel was delayed until the midterms. He's still picking loser primary candidates for them and is gonna force them to run on the big lie in 2022 or else. Once his usefulness is over they will dispose of the idiot and leave Mitch to try and pick up the pieces.
> 
> Better hope you win in November, cause if you don't, I see an independent special counsel in your future to go after a hundred republicans in congress after the election over their involvement in J6. I expect the fake electors scheme will cut the heart out of a half dozen state republican organizations, those who signed on and their many enablers will be prosecuted for conspiracy. Donald won't go down alone, already close to 1000 suckers and losers who sacked the capital are and another 1000 republicans including Trump will go down before the dust settles.
> 
> Grand juries decide on indictments and independent judges hear cases then take pleas, if there is a case to be made, juries decide guilt or innocence and judges sentence. Convicts can appeal. You have a problem with that?


I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


He returned property of the USA
in 15 grocery bags
The FBI confiscated 11 more he refused to surrender 
Just take the L


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


Ransacking. lol

You can’t get a search warrant for no reason, dumbass. Pull your head out of your ass and except the fact that your orange god is a tragically flawed individual. 

Anyone who carries his water is morally and intellectually bankrupt.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


Motherfucker you convince us how stupid you are every time you say something. Why don't you consider shutting up for a bit and trying to figure out what other people are saying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Motherfucker you convince us how stupid you are every time you say something. Why don't you consider shutting up for a bit and trying to figure out what other people are saying.


that was tempting...i almost took him off of ignore to see what stupidity is flowing out of the anus he calls a mouth this time...but he's just not worthy of my attention.
he has nothing new, original, or interesting to say, it's the same old horseshit, probably out of the same mouth we were shutting a year ago...fuck him and his opinions, it's just more cultspeak garbage


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


Like you mean at the people's house when Trump's mob of morons and dupes attacked the capitol?

Search warrants have reasons, evidence and the sanction of a judge behind them, argue with the judge.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178495


Democrats putting away a democrat because he tried the same crap on them that they do to others, Great example of Obamas network. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like you mean at the people's house when Trump's mob of morons and dupes attacked the capitol?
> 
> Search warrants have reasons, evidence and the sanction of a judge behind them, argue with the judge.


Now here’s something you don’t ever see democrats who talk about law and order, defund the police?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Democrats putting away a democrat because he tried the same crap on them that they do to others, Great example of Obamas network. Lol


You really reached for that one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now here’s something you don’t ever see democrats who talk about law and order, defund the police?


Seems republicans want to defund the police now and want to get rid of the FBI because of an inconvenient truth, Trump is a crook and Y'all are suckers and fools, now admit yer an idiot and move on.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now here’s something you don’t ever see democrats who talk about law and order, defund the police?


Republicans fleece their minions based on lies


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that was tempting...i almost took him off of ignore to see what stupidity is flowing out of the anus he calls a mouth this time...but he's just not worthy of my attention.
> he has nothing new, original, or interesting to say, it's the same old horseshit, probably out of the same mouth we were shutting a year ago...fuck him and his opinions, it's just more cultspeak garbage


It wasn't even that stupid in the grand scheme of things that dumbass has said, the guy just doesn't shut up about his wrong ass shit. It's like being in a shithole bar and some guy that's drunk at 10am won't quit talking shit until someone tips them over.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How about being able to put your jacket back on without assistance?


Pales into significance next to tear-gassing a path for the hypocrite-in-chief.

n. b. the orientation of the book. Not an error, more of a gang sign.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao Trump trolls are hilarious when they pretend like somehow Trump is winning when he was just slapped own for illegally withholding national records, after he lost the most important election of his life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178391


come to think of it, I did not hear “stop the steal!” once regarding recent FBI activity.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

The fact that our local pretend primate never once posted memes attacking that man for the abundant equivalent to the stupidities cultivated by the hard right to nip at President Biden’s humanity


is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2022)

The stock market is not a good economic indicator but it is a good gauge of sentiment. The Fed has been signaling another round of interest rate rises in September to combat inflation. That may not be needed if early signals showing inflation is already under control are realized. Big money investors are showing they believe this to be true. 


*Dow jumps 500 points, Nasdaq surges 2% as investors cheer lighter-than-expected inflation report*

Stocks rose sharply on Wednesday after a key inflation reading showed a better-than-expected slowdown for rising prices. 

“The deceleration in the Consumer Price Index for July is likely a big relief for the Federal Reserve, especially since the Fed insisted that inflation was transitory, which was incorrect. ... If we continue to see declining inflation prints, the Federal Reserve may start to slow the pace of monetary tightening,” said Nancy Davis, founder of Quadratic Capital Management.

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/09/stock-futures-tick-up-as-investors-brace-for-july-inflation-report-.html


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ransacking. lol
> 
> You can’t get a search warrant for no reason, dumbass. Pull your head out of your ass and except the fact that your orange god is a tragically flawed individual.
> 
> Anyone who carries his water is morally and intellectually bankrupt.


It was a siege, man!! a siege!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


so sue them......


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Look there! A democrat who trusts the FBI and DOJ, whatever happened to “peace bro, you live you way I live etc.etc. “ “Don’t trust any one over 30”, “down with the man”! What happened to not trusting the government? Lol. You’re still children, just bad children.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Look there! A democrat who trusts the FBI and DOJ, whatever happened to “peace bro, you live you way I live etc.etc. “ “Don’t trust any one over 30”, “down with the man”! What happened to not trusting the government? Lol. You’re still children, just bad children.


actually,


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Look there! A democrat who trusts the FBI and DOJ, whatever happened to “peace bro, you live you way I live etc.etc. “ “Don’t trust any one over 30”, “down with the man”! What happened to not trusting the government? Lol. You’re still children, just bad children.


Actually,

Trust is not part of the US legal system. The FBI and DOJ are required to follow specific procedures that include documentation showing they were followed are in place to ensure they do. Fact

It is also a fact that the law Trump violated doesn't even require proof of intent, it simply requires proving the person caught holding onto classified documents was not authorized to do so. Ex presidents are not authorized to keep classified documents unless granted permission to do so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Democrats putting away a democrat because he tried the same crap on them that they do to others, Great example of Obamas network. Lol


you wouldn't recognize justice, being a republican...democrats hold their own to the same standard they hold everyone else, and if they break the law, they pay the same price...while republicans plead the fifth, and beg for a pardon...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now here’s something you don’t ever see democrats who talk about law and order, defund the police?


that was never the democratic parties opinion or practice, it was a few vocal progressives...you know, like the freedumb train republicunts...but still a lot smarter and more honest than the freedumb train assholes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Look there! A democrat who trusts the FBI and DOJ, whatever happened to “peace bro, you live you way I live etc.etc. “ “Don’t trust any one over 30”, “down with the man”! What happened to not trusting the government? Lol. You’re still children, just bad children.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was a siege, man!! a siege!


i just found a video that illustrates trump's political career...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Look there! A democrat who trusts the FBI and DOJ, whatever happened to “peace bro, you live you way I live etc.etc. “ “Don’t trust any one over 30”, “down with the man”! What happened to not trusting the government? Lol. You’re still children, just bad children.


you're still an ass who relies on old stereotypes to justify being an ass....why are you throwing up 50 year old hippy phrases? you have no fucking idea who your real opponents are.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


Do you have pictures of this “ransacking?”

Trump appointed the head of the FBI, that should tell you there was a reason. The guy was good in 2018 when trump hand picked him. But now he “ransacks” houses for no reason? Even you can’t believe the shit you’re spewing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you have pictures of this “ransacking?”
> 
> Trump appointed the head of the FBI, that should tell you there was a reason. The guy was good in 2018 when trump hand picked him. But now he “ransacks” houses for no reason? Even you can’t believe the shit you’re spewing.


We do have that man who ran from his sacking.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 10, 2022)

There was no ransacking. They simply went in and took back the secret US documents that he stole from us. I'm sure he had good criminal reasons to steal from us but he hasn't explained that yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> There was no ransacking. They simply went in and took back the secret US documents that he stole from us. I'm sure he had good criminal reasons to steal from us but he hasn't explained that yet.


It is more hype from a man who, every time he opens his mouth, somewhere a bull is sighing with relief.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just found a video that illustrates trump's political career...


"Enjoy your burn"....


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


 (In response to the Hillary Clinton email scandal, Trump himself signed a law in 2018 that made it a felony to remove and retain classified documents.)

So it’s only a crime if Hillary did it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2022)

What's with all this Trumper hysteria over the government acting upon a legally obtained warrant that authorized them to remove classified national security documents from a person not authorized to have them? 

The entitlement these snowflakes think they have is beyond belief.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What's with all this Trumper hysteria over the government acting upon a legally obtained warrant that authorized them to remove classified national security documents from a person not authorized to have them?
> 
> The entitlement these snowflakes think they have is beyond belief.


“because it was never about justice, only winning” for $200, Alex


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

*Biden approval rating jumps....*








Biden approval rating jumps to its highest level in two months in Reuters-Ipsos poll


President Biden’s approval rating rose to its highest level in two months in a Reuters-Ipsos poll released on Tuesday. Biden’s approval rating rose to 40 percent, up 2 percentage points, whil…




thehill.com


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're still an ass who relies on old stereotypes to justify being an ass....why are you throwing up 50 year old hippy phrases? you have no fucking idea who your real opponents are.


Waiting on the guy to bust out a Spiro Agnew joke. He's hip like mad magazine.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557428889902895104


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Waiting on the guy to bust out a Spiro Agnew joke. He's hip like mad magazine.


When I was a kid I saw this in the closeout bin.






Curious, I picked it up. After the publisher info in the overleaf and a title page, the rest of the pages were blank.

(edit) I wish the spellprig did not insert lexicographically wrong spaces into portmanteau words.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're still an ass who relies on old stereotypes to justify being an ass....why are you throwing up 50 year old hippy phrases? you have no fucking idea who your real opponents are.


Well, I’m glad you’re behind the fbi. You fascist slug. I hope you believe the same come November.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What's with all this Trumper hysteria over the government acting upon a legally obtained warrant that authorized them to remove classified national security documents from a person not authorized to have them?
> 
> The entitlement these snowflakes think they have is beyond belief.


Well, if those are the rules, don’t be surprised by what this game becomes. TRUMP 2024 LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

Why on earth are democrats fleeing Joe??? Maybe it’s just coincidence. You’re cooked and just don’t know it yet. I love you all!! You make defeating y’all so much more pleasant. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

*Biden signs bill expanding veterans’ health benefits*
President Biden on Wednesday signed legislation expanding health care eligibility for veterans exposed to toxins, with the bill having a significance that hits close to home for the president. 








Health Care — Biden signs bill expanding veterans’ health benefits


The kids are going to be alright. A Little League batter who was hit in the head with a pitch walked to the mound to comfort the opposing pitcher, who was clearly struggling after the sca…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well, I’m glad you’re behind the fbi. You fascist slug. I hope you believe the same come November.


I thought you guys were the law and order party.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought you guys were the law and order party.


More money in organized crime. With Repugs, it is sound practice always to


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Why on earth are democrats fleeing Joe??? Maybe it’s just coincidence. You’re cooked and just don’t know it yet. I love you all!! You make defeating y’all so much more pleasant. Lol


*Biden approval rating jumps to its highest level in two months*








Biden approval rating jumps to its highest level in two months in Reuters-Ipsos poll


President Biden’s approval rating rose to its highest level in two months in a Reuters-Ipsos poll released on Tuesday. Biden’s approval rating rose to 40 percent, up 2 percentage points, whil…




thehill.com


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought you guys were the law and order party.


It’s more of a comparison that’s relative to anti American scum. You understand right? Even Lincoln suspended habeas corpus.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Biden approval rating jumps to its highest level in two months*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Why are democrats running away from his campaign help? I can’t figure it! Lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> It’s more of a comparison that’s relative to anti American scum. You understand right? Even Lincoln suspended habeas corpus.


Look what they are teaching the kids in russian schools today.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557428889902895104


that is motherfucking hilarious, and why i am not worried about republicans staying in power for much longer...a party that attracts that kind of follower is doomed, they'll self immolate before 2024


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> It’s more of a comparison that’s relative to anti American scum. You understand right? Even Lincoln suspended habeas corpus.


but today’s GOP (b) is a fully included subset of anti-American scum (a). 







Proof? 

The party officially censured the two holdouts who still like representative democracy while de facto 
approving of 
and forming behind this. 







and this







and this.







In review:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well, I’m glad you’re behind the fbi. You fascist slug. I hope you believe the same come November.


i AM behind the fbi...i'm behind the federal government now that it isn't being run into the ground by an incompetent criminal family that handed out important posts to ass kissing lackeys and golfing buddies who would lie about trump's golf score for him.
you calling me a fascist is a little funny...you support the party trying to take away the rights of everyone who isn't a wealthy white male,
you support the party that fucked over US Veterans in a fit of pique at being out maneuvered, you support the party that wants to teach our children that slavery was "assisted relocation"...but i'm the fascist. i'm pretty sure i'll believe exactly the same thing come november, win or lose, and i'll continue to work against the republican party, win or lose, because a party founded on exceptionalism and hate deserves to be opposed as tirelessly as possible, for as long as it exists.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well, if those are the rules, don’t be surprised by what this game becomes. TRUMP 2024 LOL


The only thing I'm surprised about regarding this raid and other DOJ investigations regarding Trump is the discipline and professionalism the DOJ has demonstrated. 

The crime Trump committed is relatively insignificant. I doubt there is any intent to charge Trump over his violations of the Records Act. This is strong message to Trump that he is not above the law. And THAT is what is driving your kind into a frenzy.

So, suck it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Why on earth are democrats fleeing Joe??? Maybe it’s just coincidence. You’re cooked and just don’t know it yet. I love you all!! You make defeating y’all so much more pleasant. Lol


just more republican pettiness...if it's not your bowl of cheerios, piss in it. if it's not your kids trudging to school in the rain, splash em, who cares? especially if they're black or latinos, that'll teach em to be different than me.
you're just so full of hate it ruins your attempts at humor...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The only thing I'm surprised about regarding this raid and other DOJ investigations regarding Trump is the discipline and professionalism the DOJ has demonstrated.
> 
> The crime Trump committed is relatively insignificant. I doubt there is any intent to charge Trump over his violations of the Records Act. This is strong message to Trump that he is not above the law. And THAT is what is driving your kind into a frenzy.
> 
> So, suck it.


I thing AG Garland’s deliberate approach is starting to visibly pay off. The scrabble rabble is having to get ridiculous in order to mount any rebuttal.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is motherfucking hilarious, and why i am not worried about republicans staying in power for much longer...a party that attracts that kind of follower is doomed, they'll self immolate before 2024


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Why on earth are democrats fleeing Joe??? Maybe it’s just coincidence. You’re cooked and just don’t know it yet. I love you all!! You make defeating y’all so much more pleasant. Lol


mayday mayday we are going down! Commence autorotation!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> It’s more of a comparison that’s relative to anti American scum. You understand right? Even Lincoln suspended habeas corpus.


how so? if it was a republican fbi, it would be better? it is headed by a republican that was appointed by trump...and even he saw that there was legal cause to do what they did. 
i don't like Garland very much, but one thing i can't fault the man for is not knowing his job. if he went ahead with a raid, you can be damn sure it was legal, and that every requirement was met.
if you had bothered to read anything about these people but badly written propaganda you would already know this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Wow! Why are democrats running away from his campaign help? I can’t figure it! Lol


i can't find a single story about democrats running from Biden or his campaign workers...what piece of shit,garbage, white supremist screed "news" site did you glean this diamond of disinformation from? a citation please?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how so? if it was a republican fbi, it would be better? it is headed by a republican that was appointed by trump...and even he saw that there was legal cause to do what they did.
> i don't like Garland very much, but one thing i can't fault the man for is not knowing his job. if he went ahead with a raid, you can be damn sure it was legal, and that every requirement was met.
> if you had bothered to read anything about these people but badly written propaganda you would already know this.


It wasn't a raid....it was a peaceful tourist visit by the FBI..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't find a single story about democrats running from Biden or his campaign workers...what piece of shit,garbage, white supremist screed "news" site did you glean this diamond of disinformation from? a citation please?


Plenty are running from Trump in a hurry and after the election they will be gone, they still need his suckers and morons to keep them in the running and he needs to spout the big lie and stomp on anybody who doesn't.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 11, 2022)

I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


Donald's troubles got ya down? You sound bitter.

Have no fear, the great white hope won't be busted soon, he still has work to do ripping the asshole out of the GOP during the election season. This was just to get him spooked enough to announce, cause that is the last thing Mitch wants and Karle Rove warned Donald to STFU until after the election. Donald is starting to panic, if he plead the 5th 440 times in his NY deposition, how many times will he plead it to a criminal grand jury in Georgia? 

The walls are closing in on Donald and he's starting to squirm and freak out, you are gonna be used in a most cruel and callous way. Good luck with that and the last stand of the Trumpers, as reality comes crashing in and those feeding the boilers of the Trumptanic are trapped, as the ship goes down while the rats at the top jump off and try to avoid getting sucked down with the wreckage.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now there’s a source.CNN If you and the other two stop watching they’ll go off the air.


It's an opinion piece in response to those who are questioning what the president has accomplished and it's authors ideas as to why he's not being recognized for it- it also happens to be only on CNN because opinion therefore, belongs to CNN only and posted.


----------



## fredfreddead (Aug 11, 2022)

My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
delusional.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


Spoken like a Rant Paul loyalist


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


how is August in Воркута, chelobyek?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


I think you are a fraudulent Fred.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


well, i don't know about like, but we manage to tolerate you, so i guess anything is possible...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


quite relying on your feelings, and start relying on facts...make yourself aware of as many FACTS as you can.
feelings lead us to the shithole we're wading out of right now, because unscrupulous criminal fucks know how to manipulate feelings...but they cannot manipulate facts. base your decisions on cold hard logic, and verifiable facts, and it becomes obvious that the democratic party, while far from perfect, is lightyears better than the republicans.


----------



## fredfreddead (Aug 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> quite relying on your feelings, and start relying on facts...make yourself aware of as many FACTS as you can.
> feelings lead us to the shithole we're wading out of right now, because unscrupulous criminal fucks know how to manipulate feelings...but they cannot manipulate facts. base your decisions on cold hard logic, and verifiable facts, and it becomes obvious that the democratic party, while far from perfect, is lightyears better than the republicans.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> quite relying on your feelings, and start relying on facts...make yourself aware of as many FACTS as you can.
> feelings lead us to the shithole we're wading out of right now, because unscrupulous criminal fucks know how to manipulate feelings...but they cannot manipulate facts. base your decisions on cold hard logic, and verifiable facts, and it becomes obvious that the democratic party, while far from perfect, is lightyears better than the republicans.


FACTS?? Unfortunately, I am an old sceptic and don't believe anything I read or hear and only a portion of what I see.
Never seen a politician come out of DC without being better off in the bankbook. I was hoping the time was right for
the feds to get their chunk of that reefer pie, but the medical growers in the particular states are paying them off, for it not
to happen. The amount of energy used to produce here in FL is crazy. It can be done, but there are many better climates.





.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> FACTS?? Unfortunately, I am an old sceptic and don't believe anything I read or hear and only a portion of what I see.
> Never seen a politician come out of DC without being better off in the bankbook. I was hoping the time was right for
> the feds to get their chunk of that reefer pie, but the medical growers in the particular states are paying them off, for it not
> to happen. The amount of energy used to produce here in FL is crazy. It can be done, but there are many better climates.
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> enjoy your breakfast!


thanks the taco's were great......

you having small penis problems again


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> FACTS?? Unfortunately, I am an old sceptic and don't believe anything I read or hear and only a portion of what I see.
> Never seen a politician come out of DC without being better off in the bankbook. I was hoping the time was right for
> the feds to get their chunk of that reefer pie, but the medical growers in the particular states are paying them off, for it not
> to happen. The amount of energy used to produce here in FL is crazy. It can be done, but there are many better climates.
> ...


Don't take this post as confirmation that I read your post. I did not.

In the first sentence, what you describe is a cynic, not a skeptic.

The cynic believes people are doing wrong. As you say, they don't believe anything they read or hear or see that contradicts this belief. 

The skeptic has doubts but leave open the possibility what they read, hear or see may be true and looks further into the matter to decide.

Cynics believe, skeptics doubt. Why should people listen to you if what you believe if it's not founded on facts?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> FACTS?? Unfortunately, I am an old sceptic and don't believe anything I read or hear and only a portion of what I see.
> Never seen a politician come out of DC without being better off in the bankbook. I was hoping the time was right for
> the feds to get their chunk of that reefer pie, but the medical growers in the particular states are paying them off, for it not
> to happen. The amount of energy used to produce here in FL is crazy. It can be done, but there are many better climates.
> ...


so you think that EVERY news service on the planet is in league not only with each other, but with their respective governments, and that those governments, too, are cooperating with each other to provide a world wide false narrative?...think about that for a moment.
competing news services, whose owners dislike each other to varying degrees, are in WORLD WIDE AGREEMENT on this conspiracy...AND EVERY government in the free world not only knows about it but aids the conspiracy...
can you get 12 people together in a room and get all twelve of them to agree to ANYTHING beyond water is wet and the sun is hot? i doubt you could get a full consensus on that...but they all agree to tell the same lie, world wide?

and you think weed growers could afford to pay politicians off to forestall legalization? big growers might have some cash, but they aren't even on the same scale as political "donations", and they have nothing but cash to offer, they have no network that politicians could use to their benefit...the problem is that there are still too many old school asshole politicians, on both sides, that consider weed to be the devil's lettuce, and will vote against it till they're out of office.
voting records are public, you can look them up, go see who, and how many, voted against weed legalization...they aren't getting paid off, they're just squares


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


Well considering that the Democratic party is represented by all of America, and the Republicans are mainly just rich white guys what you said makes a certain kind of sense. 

The Democratic party is basically just looking out for 'itself' when it legislates for 100% of the nation and not just the mega-wealthy heterosexual white guys like the Republicans.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2022)

The good news keeps rolling in:

*U.S. producer prices downshift for first time since 2020 recession*

*Energy prices lose steam, core prices pressures moderate*

*The numbers: *The U.S. producer price index fell 0.5% in July, the Labor Department said Thursday. That’s down from a 1.0% jump in June and the first negative monthly print since April 2020.

Economists polled by The Wall Street Journal had forecast a 0.2% advance.

The core producer price index, which excludes volatile food and energy prices, rose 0.2% in July, down from a 0.3% gain in the prior month.


Thank you Brandon


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

Inflation down from 9.1 to 8.5.........nice.....keep it coming


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Well considering that the Democratic party is represented by all of America, and the Republicans are mainly just rich white guys what you said makes a certain kind of sense.
> 
> The Democratic party is basically just looking out for 'itself' when it legislates for 100% of the nation and not just the mega-wealthy heterosexual white guys like the Republicans.


Is it me, or have we recently had a spate of accounts pushing the same narrative, all usernames containing “fred”?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you all like shit, enjoy your breakfast!


look out,

The monkey is throwing poo again


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> look out,
> 
> The monkey is throwing poo again


had to. Several levels.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 11, 2022)

fredfreddead said:


> My feeling is that both the big parties are out for
> themselves. Pick your poison, you will be getting
> the lube less ass fuck regardless. If you are beating
> the drum for either and believing the BS, you are
> delusional.


This is way out of line. The radical left are very generous with lube.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is way out of line. The radical left are very generous with lube.


Well of course they are …….caring and thoughtful folks.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 12, 2022)

The good thing about Biden & Democrats is that they don't steal top-secret nuclear documents. I'm kinda surprised that TFG didn't accuse them of that before now. He usually projects everything. Ingraham will probably do that today though and her audience will be livid at "the Left".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5180000


just so long as that is not a yellow Miura


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> just so long as that is not a yellow Miura


A Japanese manga artist? I had to google Miura.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> A Japanese manga artist? I had to google Miura.


its a very expensive car
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamborghini_Miura


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> A Japanese manga artist? I had to google Miura.


“The Italian Job”?

now I am curious what your search terms were. I’m going out on a limb and guessing it was not “yellow miura”.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its a very expensive car
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamborghini_Miura


When I was ~12 and we lived in Inglewood there was a luxury car dealer on La Brea that had a brand-new yellow Miura in the showroom- I knew what it was because I had the Matchbox car. So I went in and was looking at it when the incredibly kind salesman asked if I would like to sit in it, which I did. It was pretty awesome. When I got out I asked the salesman what it cost and I remember the price to this day- $28,500


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I was ~12 and we lived in Inglewood there was a luxury car dealer on La Brea that had a brand-new yellow Miura in the showroom- I knew what it was because I had the Matchbox car. So I went in and was looking at it when the incredibly kind salesman asked if I would like to sit in it, which I did. It was pretty awesome. When I got out I asked the salesman what it cost and I remember the price to this day- $28,500


my dad bought the house we grew up in (big, new construction, now upscale n’hood) for 3/2 that and at that time (summer ‘67).

Cleared a million or so ten years ago, which is a bit better than breakeven in real terms.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

We bought this house for $15,000 in ~1962

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.833039,-118.3683303,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sl25L51FcbYm98E9icdTzGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I was ~12 and we lived in Inglewood there was a luxury car dealer on La Brea that had a brand-new yellow Miura in the showroom- I knew what it was because I had the Matchbox car. So I went in and was looking at it when the incredibly kind salesman asked if I would like to sit in it, which I did. It was pretty awesome. When I got out I asked the salesman what it cost and I remember the price to this day- $28,500








What's your dream car?


Tesla P100D is pretty sick.



rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What's your dream car?
> 
> 
> Tesla P100D is pretty sick.
> ...


bummer about stability at speed.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bummer about stability at speed.


It's more about the ultimate sexiness by design

Like the female form


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's more about the ultimate sexiness by design
> 
> Like the female form


I'm too woke to give Elon any of my money at this point.....


----------



## compassionateExotic (Aug 13, 2022)

I proudly support Biden and his got my vote if he goes for a 2nd term! 100%


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's more about the ultimate sexiness by design
> 
> Like the female form


does my preferring the looks of its successor… oh dear; never mind. Of course it does.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


> I proudly support Biden and his got my vote if he goes for a 2nd term! 100%


Lately he has slammed a couple right out of the park.

~the distinctive sound of horsehide meeting ashwood at high relative speed~


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> does my preferring the looks of its successor… oh dear; never mind. Of course it does.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


>


I like Debussy.

And some more modern sounds …


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

I built that in 1986


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I built that in 1986


I confess that I didn’t twig at once to Show Model Barbie.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I confess that I didn’t twig at once to Show Model Barbie.


That's my wife's "Gloria" doll by Topper


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> We bought this house for $15,000 in ~1962
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@33.833039,-118.3683303,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sl25L51FcbYm98E9icdTzGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


thats almost 150K inflation adjusted 
https://www.in2013dollars.com/us/inflation/1962?amount=15000


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'm too woke to give Elon any of my money at this point.....


really? i thought you were a muskovite? or were you just a fan of teslas?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i thought you were a muskovite? or were you just a fan of teslas?


Teslas are great cars but Elon is a nut and he lost me as a fan a couple of years ago....I bought a Prius.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Biden wins as MAGA sinks GOP*
42,553 views Aug 14, 2022 Texas Paul reacts to the recent string of President Biden's legislative wins that the media doesn't seem to want to talk about.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 15, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Teslas are great cars but Elon is a nut and he lost me as a fan a couple of years ago....I bought a Prius.


Being on a waiting list for 5 1/2 years will do that to you.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Being on a waiting list for 5 1/2 years will do that to you.


Yeah that $100 is down the drain...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 16, 2022)

Do they really still have wait times? That's crazy. I would be concerned about tesla folding and then not being able to get my robot car to load a windows update.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Do they really still have wait times? That's crazy. I would be concerned about tesla folding and then not being able to get my robot car to load a windows update.


My deposit was for a cybertruck not a car...


----------



## the known grower (Aug 16, 2022)

YOU CAN FORGET ABOUT TRUMP! is already in trouble and has numerous charges on Giuliani, he went after him to cover the bases, Trump is out I've seen the future I called it on youtube, told them back in Feb of 2020, Trump is out saying Biden 2020, Trump is already in ALOT OF TROUBLE! 12 boxes of Trump's lawyers LIED about the boxes AS Trump has codes for the Nuclear, etc, I'm just going to sit back relax and watch Trump fall on his face! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE A PUTIN @KISSER, YOU ARE FOR RUSSIA WHERE THE U.S IS AGAINST! you want Russia, you're rooting for the enemy as Putin mentioned in the summer of 2016


----------



## HGCC (Aug 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My deposit was for a cybertruck not a car...


Lol, well I forgot about that one. It has been a pretty long wait, seems like it was years ago that he broke the unbreakable window.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> The reality is the democrat leftists will cease to exist as a political party come November. Wipe-Out! Thank you Merric!


And Joe Biden will still be the President of the USA


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao Trump trolls are hilarious when they pretend like somehow Trump is winning when he was just slapped own for illegally withholding national records, after he lost the most important election of his life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178391


Yes, I understand he has nuclear weapons in his storage area. Nothing Again.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And Joe Biden will still be the President of the USA


Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


Because the alternative wants to destroy American democracy
Like a fascist
That and the fact he is not on the ballot till 2024


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yes, I understand he has nuclear weapons in his storage area. Nothing Again.


You mean that Trump's 'leaks' that gets spammed all over Fox News and then pushed by every propaganda troll are bullshit? Seems pretty typical to me.


Pretending like that has anything to do with what we have no idea about that is going on behind closed doors in the DoJ is naive. Trumpkins always push the most sensational bullshit, then as that wears in they stretch shit even further (like your troll post about actual nukes being smuggled into a golf resort) so you can act all superior as you neg people with your spam. But at the end of the day it is all bullshit that Trump is using to try to trick his cult into not caring about what is actually happening in the very real crimes he is conducting.

But it is played out, people are onto the bullshit lies trolls are spreading, and outside of cultists trapped in the disinformation cycle, it is obvious.



BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


Your shit is weak, and your post can be summed up as:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


Because, unlike trump, Biden gets shit done. 

Biden succeeds again on an issue where Trump tried and failed It’s not just that Joe Biden has succeeded while Donald Trump failed, it’s also that Biden succeeded _*where*_ Trump failed.

https://apple.news/ANOTlmQ1ITPWLfCfAOJV_RA


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Because, unlike trump, Biden gets shit done.
> 
> Biden succeeds again on an issue where Trump tried and failed It’s not just that Joe Biden has succeeded while Donald Trump failed, it’s also that Biden succeeded _*where*_ Trump failed.
> 
> https://apple.news/ANOTlmQ1ITPWLfCfAOJV_RA


Yes he does get his shit done. Probably about two full loads a day if dr. Jill keeps an eye on his prune intake. Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean that Trump's 'leaks' that gets spammed all over Fox News and then pushed by every propaganda troll are bullshit? Seems pretty typical to me.
> 
> 
> Pretending like that has anything to do with what we have no idea about that is going on behind closed doors in the DoJ is naive. Trumpkins always push the most sensational bullshit, then as that wears in they stretch shit even further (like your troll post about actual nukes being smuggled into a golf resort) so you can act all superior as you neg people with your spam. But at the end of the day it is all bullshit that Trump is using to try to trick his cult into not caring about what is actually happening in the very real crimes he is conducting.
> ...


What did Trump do? Oh, you don’t like him I get it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yes he does get his shit done. Probably about two full loads a day if dr. Jill keeps an eye on his prune intake. Lol


I know you’re proud of the turd you laid but,


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


President Kamala Harris.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

How old ARE you? 9? I like the way you use pictures, you’ve finally got past the crayon stage. That gives me hope. Trump will never be convicted of anything, just like all your other trash you keep hoping but somehow or another he slips away…. Why do you think that is? LOL!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> President Kamala Harris.
> 
> View attachment 5181932


The only person democrats want less then Joe. Yeah, must have really outdone yourself with your harvest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How old ARE you? 9? I like the way you use pictures, you’ve finally got past the crayon stage. That gives me hope. *Trump will never be convicted of anything, *just like all your other trash you keep hoping but somehow or another he slips away…. Why do you think that is? LOL![/B]


*a bolded statement*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Trump will never be convicted of anything, just like all your other trash you keep hoping but somehow or another he slips away…. Why do you think that is? LOL!


Why are you happy about the possibility of a criminal getting away with criminal activity?

What does that say about you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> *a bolded statement*


Wishful thinking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> The only person democrats want less then Joe. Yeah, must have really outdone yourself with your harvest.


While you and your party worship a piece of shit with a mid 70’s IQ.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> The only person democrats want less then Joe. Yeah, must have really outdone yourself with your harvest.


Instead of Brandon bad
Expound on Trumps good qualities and why we should overlook his criminality?
Seriously 
Otherwise you just keep saying Biden bad


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why are you happy about the possibility of a criminal getting away with criminal activity?
> 
> What does that say about you?


Like I said, what crime? How is it that you team has accused him alllll, these supposed crimes and Yet, he walks? Your side must really suck.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Like I said, what crime? How is it that you team has accused him alllll, these supposed crimes and Yet, he walks? Your side must really suck.


You’re dumb.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wishful thinking.


The fanaticism of the those whose ideology is embattled.
A cult classic: the more the doctrine seems to depart reality, the more blessed one is to have been granted _such_ a test of faith.
It is a closed circle, alas.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> While you and your party worship a piece of shit with a mid 70’s IQ.


Let me say this.. if after 6 freaking years you missed every opportunity. Could lt be you just don’t like him? Or do you have a friend in the DOJ or the FBI? Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The fanaticism of the those whose ideology is embattled.
> A cult classic: the more the doctrine seems to depart reality, the more blessed one is to have been granted _such_ a test of faith.
> It is a closed circle, alas.


Yes, now you’ve got it. The more someone defends themselves the more evident it is that a “crime” has been committed. Nice style, Stalin would approve of your idiocy…. Before he shot you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Let me say this.. if after 6 freaking years you missed every opportunity. Could lt be you just don’t like him? Or do you have a friend in the DOJ or the FBI? Lol


I don’t like liars, cheats, racists, pedophiles, rapists and fascists. Why do you like these qualities in your president?

Don’t bother to answer my question, I already know the answer.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t like liars, cheats, racists, pedophiles, rapists and fascists. Why do you like these qualities in your president?
> 
> Don’t bother to answer my question, I already know the answer.


the fact that it keeps asking “what did that man do??1?” is dishonest emotioneering.

The metaphor that occurs to me is a desert town still harboring a dozen or so bored-unto-catatonia alte kackers who know each other too well to even fight anymore.

The principle that emerges is that a low-grade shitshow is better than no show at all.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the fact that it keeps asking “what did that man do??1?” is dishonest emotioneering.
> 
> The metaphor that occurs to me is a desert town still harboring a dozen or so bored-unto-catatonia alte kackers who know each other too well to even fight anymore.
> 
> The principle that emerges is that a low-grade shitshow is better than no show at all.


Would you mind deciphering that woke bullshit. I haven’t gotten a copy yet. I asked what crime, and you say, that doesn’t matter… Right. LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t like liars, cheats, racists, pedophiles, rapists and fascists. Why do you like these qualities in your president?
> 
> Don’t bother to answer my question, I already know the answer.


I never voted for Bill Clinton…


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Would you mind deciphering that woke bullshit. I haven’t gotten a copy yet. I asked what crime, and you say, that doesn’t matter… Right. LOL


Using trump’s own words, he’s guilty of sexual assault. 

You probably don’t consider that a real crime, right?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I never voted for Bill Clinton…


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I never voted for Bill Clinton…


The fact you think this is funny and clever shows us you aren’t very bright.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

I have never been convicted of a crime, just like trump.

But, exactly like trump, I have grabbed 'em by the pussy, been a racist asshole, used the N word a million times, beat the shit out of people, robbed people without them knowing, robbed people WITH them knowing, laughed at disabled people, made fun of gays, riled people up to violence which got people badly hurt or worse, treated women like sex toys, and a whole lot of other shit I wont even get into.....................JUST LIKE TRUMP.

This was only in High School,

Then I grew the fuck up.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> What did Trump do? Oh, you don’t like him I get it.


You mean like hiring a guy that was slipping the Russian military data on American citizens to attack the 2016 election? Or trying to shake down a vulnerable ally so that they could manufacture political dirt on someone Trump was scared shitless to run against? How about string up his cult to the point that they attacked our capital?

lol for real man, are you an actual human that believes the nonsense you spam, because you are indistinguishable from a paid Trump troll at this point.



BigMP said:


> Like I said, what crime? How is it that you team has accused him alllll, these supposed crimes and Yet, he walks? Your side must really suck.


Here we go with the acting like the DoJ is Democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5181970


and kicking Putin's ass too, not sucking it like Trump!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> …
> lol for real man, are you an actual human [?]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> What did Trump do? Oh, you don’t like him I get it.


he stole American secrets. I like presidents that haven't been raided by the FBI


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> he stole American secrets. I like presidents that haven't been raided by the FBI


What secrets? Oh… they’re secret. Nice logic.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean like hiring a guy that was slipping the Russian military data on American citizens to attack the 2016 election? Or trying to shake down a vulnerable ally so that they could manufacture political dirt on someone Trump was scared shitless to run against? How about string up his cult to the point that they attacked our capital?
> 
> lol for real man, are you an actual human that believes the nonsense you spam, because you are indistinguishable from a paid Trump troll at this point.
> 
> Here we go with the acting like the DoJ is Democrats.


Then by all means, he should be in prison! But yet, there he is.LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Then by all means, he should be in prison! But yet, there he is.LOL


lol tell that to all his buddies that have been found guilty in a court of law.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol tell that to all his buddies that have been found guilty in a court of law.


It's like all these magats are PROUD that he never gets convicted of all his bullshit. It's Gotti all over again.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> and kicking Putin's ass too, not sucking it like Trump!


Yeah, kicking Putin’s ass, oh and why are you for war? They didn’t want to help Zelenski other then asking him to cut and run. Then Zelenski gave them the finger. Joe wanted no part and of it, and now because of waning media support Zelenski will eventually be made to sign away Ukraine or his support will end. This winter, the Europeans will cave. End of story. But that’s not the problem China is.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5181970


Draw these at daycare? Very good you get a star.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yeah, kicking Putin’s ass, oh and why are you for war? They didn’t want to help Zelenski other then asking him to cut and run. Then Zelenski gave them the finger. Joe wanted no part and of it, and now because of waning media support Zelenski will eventually be made to sign away Ukraine or his support will end. This winter, the Europeans will cave. End of story. But that’s not the problem China is.


You change topics more than you change your panties. Jeebuz


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> It's like all these magats are PROUD that he never gets convicted of all his bullshit. It's Gotti all over again.


I guess you have the goods? Noooo, just a leftist pipsqueak. “ He’s guilty” he’s guilty” and yet he walks all over you.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I guess you have the goods? Noooo, just a leftist pipsqueak. “ He’s guilty” he’s guilty” and yet he walks all over you.


LOL! No one is walking over me. Only in your tiny head it may seem that way. I only post in these threads to laugh my ass off at magats and their thought processes. Please continue


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> You change topics more than you change your panties. Jeebuz


“More then Joe changes his diaper”, would have worked better, don’t you think? You need help seriously, they have a vaccine for your issue.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> LOL! No one is walking over me. Only in your tiny head it may seem that way. I only post in these threads to laugh my ass off at magats and their thought processes. Please continue


Now that’s something we can both agree on! See you’re improving!


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> “More then Joe changes his diaper”, would have worked better, don’t you think? You need help seriously, they have a vaccine for your issue.


Changing topics again to Joe and his diapers? Why the fuck would I care if the man wets his bed? You do tho 

Someone post the pic of trump shitting his pants at the golf course. Old men do stuff like that


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

When you are faced with a cloud of gnats, you just have to continually swat them away.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When you are faced with a cloud of gnats, you just have to continually swat them away.


Until one gets stuck deep in your ear and fucks you up real bad


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> When you are faced with a cloud of gnats, you just have to continually swat them away.


Still waiting for anything other than your opinion 
Btw you suck at this


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

Actually, you suck at this… See.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually, you suck at this… See.


no U!! lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean like hiring a guy that was slipping the Russian military data on American citizens to attack the 2016 election? Or trying to shake down a vulnerable ally so that they could manufacture political dirt on someone Trump was scared shitless to run against? How about string up his cult to the point that they attacked our capital?
> 
> lol for real man, are you an actual human that believes the nonsense you spam, because you are indistinguishable from a paid Trump troll at this point.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> no U!! lol


I know you are but what am I. Children, settle down or no dessert.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I know you are but what am I. Children, settle down or no dessert.


said the child mere weeks older than me. gtfo of my sandbox and give me my dump truck back


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

why do i get the strange feeling this guy needs to go to the back of the bus


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> What secrets? Oh… they’re secret. Nice logic.


the ones that the FBI found in Mar a lago. The ones they found under ivana's panties in trumps closet.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I know you are but what am I. Children, settle down or no dessert.


Still waiting?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i get the strange feeling this guy needs to go to the back of the bus


It’s a short trip


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a short trip


short bus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yeah, kicking Putin’s ass, oh and why are you for war? They didn’t want to help Zelenski other then asking him to cut and run. Then Zelenski gave them the finger. Joe wanted no part and of it, and now because of waning media support Zelenski will eventually be made to sign away Ukraine or his support will end. This winter, the Europeans will cave. End of story. But that’s not the problem China is.


I figure Trump and Putin are gonna go down about the same time and China is in internal economic crises, the last thing they want are sanctions from the global community. Joe is gonna fuck mother Russia until she shits out Vlad and Garland is gonna lock Trump up along with a thousand suckers and a thousand of his cronies and minions. The GOP are dropping in the polls and if women get active about abortion, the polls might not tell the tale, like they recently didn't in the Kansas referendum on abortion, pro choice was much higher than the polls indicated.

Like you, I too have faith in Donald, in his ability to fuck the GOP and use people like you like toilet paper. Donald would fuck up the Lord's prayer, if he knew it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Motherfucker you convince us how stupid you are every time you say something. Why don't you consider shutting up for a bit and trying to figure out what other people are saying.


Because all you retards do is try to defend a failed presidency. Your level of intelligence and maturity is that of a junior high school kid. Show me some numbers if you want to impress me. Silly democrats, I have no interest in pissing contests.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> “More then Joe changes his diaper”, would have worked better, don’t you think? You need help seriously, they have a vaccine for your issue.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because all you retards do is try to defend a failed presidency. Your level of intelligence and maturity is that of a junior high school kid. Show me some numbers if you want to impress me. Silly democrats, I have no interest in pissing contests.


Looks like you’re barely literate so please get someone to read this aloud to you:

• Biden signed a $1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure package that passed with 13
Republicans who voted with the Democrats in favor of the bill.

This package increases investment in roads and bridges, renovates ports and public transportation, expands broadband access and replaces every lead pipe in the United States, among other initiatives. This bill brings jobs, jobs and more jobs, and it begins to rebuild our long-neglected infrastructure.

• Biden signed a $1.9 trillion COVID-19 relief package in March 2021 that included up to
$1,400 per person to financially struggling Americans, extended unemployment support
and provided billions of dollars to help schools, colleges and universities reopen.

• Biden put in place a $20 billion vaccination program to fight COVID. While 1% of the U.S.
population was vaccinated when Biden came into office, 74% of Americans – 249 million
Americans – have received at least one vaccine dose.

• Biden expanded access to affordable health care for five million Americans.

• Under Joe Biden, unemployment dropped to 3.9%; under Donald Trump, unemployment was 6.3%.

• 6,000,000 jobs have been created already.

• Jobless claims are the lowest since 1969.

• The United States under Joe Biden is no longer denying science, but is once again a respected global leader in world affairs. We are doing our part to champion the health of our planet.

Biden has earned the respect of our European allies and he is coordinating a measured response to Vladimir Putin’s aggressive war on Ukraine while avoiding World War III. 

How do you like those numbers, asshole?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because all you retards do is try to defend a failed presidency. Your level of intelligence and maturity is that of a junior high school kid. Show me some numbers if you want to impress me. Silly democrats, I have no interest in pissing contests.


"0" is a number........
*Not one Republican stood up for climate, jobs or lower costs*








Not one Republican stood up for climate, jobs or lower costs


If ever a bill cried out for bipartisan support, this is it.




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a short trip


“why don’t you go take a long walk on a … oh look! Dirt!!”


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2022)

Chips made in America; how novel- why in the first place, Joe? Just saying but when you were in the Senate..?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> "0" is a number........
> *Not one Republican stood up for climate, jobs or lower costs*
> 
> 
> ...


But you *KNOW* they will go back to their states and say *Look what I got for YOU!*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Actually 0 is not a number since it has no numerical value.


Actually 0 is a number and can be classified as a whole number, actual number or real number.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Actually 0 is not a number since it has no numerical value.
> 
> But you *KNOW* they will go back to their states and say *Look what I got for YOU!*


actually, that seems not to be a criterion. 





__





0 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





I had a moment with zero to do.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because all you retards do is try to defend a failed presidency. Your level of intelligence and maturity is that of a junior high school kid. Show me some numbers if you want to impress me. Silly democrats, I have no interest in pissing contests.


Did it really take you that long to come up with a response? 

I dont think anyone cares about convincing you man, by all means, carry on.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

*Biden signs massive climate and health care legislation*


----------



## BigMP (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like you’re barely literate so please get someone to read this aloud to you:
> 
> • Biden signed a $1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure package that passed with 13
> Republicans who voted with the Democrats in favor of the bill.
> ...


How do I like those slanted views? No not much. Liars like your kind have only one answer for everything. You lie. I could return an equally verbose answer, but would it make a difference? You are unable to see anything. But that has nothing to do with the record. Your shit don’t float. Purposely blind.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How do I like those slanted views? No not much. Liars like your kind have only one answer for everything. You lie. I could return an equally verbose answer, but would it make a difference? You are unable to see anything. But that has nothing to do with the record. Your shit don’t float. Purposely blind.


I know those pesky facts go against your alternate reality. Please point out the “lies” in my post you are referring to.

You asked for examples and I gave them to you. Sorry the truth and facts go against your feels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


i keep asking trumrturds that same question...trump has been brain dead for decades, and you people still suck his little mushroom dick...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How do I like those slanted views? No not much. Liars like your kind have only one answer for everything. You lie. I could return an equally verbose answer, but would it make a difference? You are unable to see anything. But that has nothing to do with the record. Your shit don’t float. Purposely blind.


where do magats find their "facts" ? they don't find them in a dictionary, a book of rules, the Constitution, the laws of America, they try to act like they find them in the bible, but they're intolerant, unforgiving, uncaring, uncharitable...so where exactly do you all come up with the fake facts that have nothing to do with this universe?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Chips made in America; how novel- why in the first place, Joe?


Because businesses didn't open up them here to skirt our labor/environmental laws?



schuylaar said:


> Just saying but when you were in the Senate..?


You mean those two years that Democrats had control and dealing with coming out of a recession and they actually got an assault rifle ban, violence against woman act, and child sex offender registry passed?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do magats find their "facts" ? they don't find them in a dictionary, a book of rules, the Constitution, the laws of America, they try to act like they find them in the bible, but they're intolerant, unforgiving, uncaring, uncharitable...so where exactly do you all come up with the fake facts that have nothing to do with this universe?


They have a network called Truth. People get sooo unreasonable about picky-ass nits about fact when because freedom!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How do I like those slanted views? No not much. Liars like your kind have only one answer for everything. You lie. I could return an equally verbose answer, but would it make a difference? You are unable to see anything. But that has nothing to do with the record. Your shit don’t float. Purposely blind.


those are facts and cannot be refuted. You can believe what you want but the facts don't change. 

6 million more people working than when Trump left office. About 600,000 more people have jobs than ever while Trump was in office. Unemployment is down. Leading indicators show inflation is under control, so Fed can let up with interest rate rise. And so on, as Canuk said. All of it true.

It is obnoxious of you and your kind to wish all of this was not true. Why do you so desperately want unemployment to go up? That's pretty fucked up, man.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> those are facts and cannot be refuted. You can believe what you want but the facts don't change.
> 
> 6 million more people working than when Trump left office. About 600,000 more people have jobs than ever while Trump was in office. Unemployment is down. Leading indicators show inflation is under control, so Fed can let up with interest rate rise. And so on, as Canuk said. All of it true.
> 
> It is obnoxious of you and your kind to wish all of this was not true. Why do you so desperately want unemployment to go up? That's pretty fucked up, man.


Collective sociopathy? It seems not to be about achieving any longer; just winning, and hang the collateral casualties.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Collective sociopathy? It seems not to be about achieving any longer; just winning, and hang the collateral casualties.
> 
> View attachment 5182233


People like that actually want Biden to fail. 

How fucking sad is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

It has taken its toll on the, uhm, party animal.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People like that actually want Biden to fail.
> 
> How fucking sad is that?


It is more than sad. It is angering. They’re holding “the people” hostage in their haste to be that kid who robs the bank during Monopoly.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 16, 2022)

Financial analysts are really liking what they are seeing:


CPI = Consumer Price Index

"The July CPI report is a welcome relief for the economy. Markets seem to agree, based on the initial positive response of risk assets to the report. The Fed's forecast of a soft landing would be greatly improved if we see continued declines in core goods – particularly durables such as new and used cars and household furnishings –and a further slowdown in shelter inflation. We think this report is consistent with our forecast of a 50-basis-point [a basis point is one-one hundredth of a percentage point] hike in September. This morning's data confirms that we have seen a peak in inflation and endorses our view that peak Fed hawkishness is likely behind us." – *Aditya Bhave, U.S. and global economist at BofA Securities*
Unlike the previous two CPI reports, today's CPI release provides some welcome news for members of the FOMC. That said, monetary policymakers have made clear that they need to see clear evidence of a _sustained_ slowdown in inflation before pivoting on monetary policy. To that end, core CPI is still up 5.9% year-over-year and has grown at a 6.8% annualized pace over the past three months. In our view, it will take several more soft inflation prints before the FOMC begins to feel confident that it is getting price pressures in check. At least a 50-basis-point (bp) rate hike at the September FOMC meeting remains the most likely outcome." – *Sarah House, senior economist at Wells Fargo Economics*









Has Inflation Peaked? Here's What the Experts Are Saying | Kiplinger


Inflation decelerated by more than expected in July, but that doesn't mean our era of fast-rising prices – or Fed rate hikes – is over.




perma.cc





While the stock market is not a good indicator of the economy, it IS a good indicator of the sentiment of investors. The S&P500 index is up 4% from a week ago. 

@BigMP


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Financial analysts are really liking what they are seeing:
> 
> 
> CPI = Consumer Price Index
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Financial analysts are really liking what they are seeing:
> 
> 
> CPI = Consumer Price Index
> ...


Unfortunately reality seems to becoming less of a factor for some people, but it is becoming more of one for women. For many Biden can't do anything right, but then again they thought Trump couldn't do any wrong. They no longer mention gas prices though and food prices appear to be coming down (here too). There's 80 days to go and the republicans are sailing into the perfect storm for the midterms, with Donald causing mutiny among the crew and trying to sink the ship. Many don't want competent, responsible government run by professionals, they want something else, they have a fuzzyheaded greater cause.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Hayes: Yes Kevin McCarthy, We Are Better Off Now Than Two Years Ago*
36,127 views Aug 16, 2022 Last week, Kevin McCarthy asked the classic opposition party question: Is America better off today than they were two years ago? “The answer is pretty obviously yes,” says Chris Hayes, discussing the Biden administration’s achievements.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hayes: Yes Kevin McCarthy, We Are Better Off Now Than Two Years Ago*
> 36,127 views Aug 16, 2022 Last week, Kevin McCarthy asked the classic opposition party question: Is America better off today than they were two years ago? “The answer is pretty obviously yes,” says Chris Hayes, discussing the Biden administration’s achievements.


I saw that earlier, it was a wtf moment if there ever was one out of that idiots mouth.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> He can’t ride a freaking bike! Get over it. He senile.


He did pretty good while he was riding. Stopping seems to be his biggest issue. Still not as cool as 45 on his skateboard.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who is the terrorist party that invades peoples homes without reason? . . . . . . . . . The latest witch hunt against Donald trump must not be going so well, they needed to dig up another needle in a haystack. Silly democrats, they got nothing on Trump. ALL THEY DO IS MAKE SHIT UP.


100% true. trumpf declassified those top secret nuclear documents before he stole them.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Funny how sanctuary cities want to be sanctuary cities, until its time to actually become one. Just you guys wait until they start pissing on YOUR car and sleeping in YOUR driveway. Then suddenly you will want borders, just watch.


Nationwide, 25% of homeless are Vets. I'm pretty sure they are nearly all Americans.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Dude, when’s the last time you saw any politician going to jail? Think about it







__





Full list of convicted Governors - Center for Illinois Politics







www.centerforilpolitics.org


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I have a problem with the ransacking of anybodys house for no reason, yours too.


Yes. He stole all that shit fair and square.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Why on earth are democrats fleeing Joe??? Maybe it’s just coincidence. You’re cooked and just don’t know it yet. I love you all!! You make defeating y’all so much more pleasant. Lol


The blue team were set to take a beating in the midterms. Not for anything President Joe Rob has done, but just because for first termers, the party in power always takes a beating in midterms. But our GOP friends have thrown us a line. First with the roe vs wade reversal. Then voting against vets with cancer, then voting against Americans with diabetes. Then declaring war on law enforcement because trumpf can't help himself when it comes to stealing cool things.

So yea, there may be some red gains in the midterms, but nothing like it would have been if the GOP had just sat quietly in their basements.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

Isn't this what you meant to post?



doublejj said:


> I'm too woke to give Elon any *more* of my money at this point.....


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe could be dust by then. Besides why would anyone (but the brain dead) vote for a cadaver?


He's not trumpf? That is why he won the first go round.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> The only person democrats want less then Joe. Yeah, must have really outdone yourself with your harvest.


100% true. Not a great lineup for sure. But they did beat the crap out of trumpf. There is that.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Isn't this what you meant to post?


Yeah, $100 I will never get back....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> How old ARE you? 9? I like the way you use pictures, you’ve finally got past the crayon stage. That gives me hope. Trump will never be convicted of anything, just like all your other trash you keep hoping but somehow or another he slips away…. Why do you think that is? LOL!


If you actually mean this shit...What is it that convinces you that trump isn't a criminal? How many strange coincidences are people supposed to believe?
Documents can't be declassified by presidential decree, without going through a process, that was never gone through...They were documents that were meant to remain in a secured facility, not a pool house.
The man started out kicking old people out of their rent controlled apartments so he could build condos for rich white people, he's failed at practically every thing he's ever done, he's crass, rude, and openly, brazenly disrespectful of the law of the land, and the Constitution.
He promised to drain the swamp, but became the biggest leech in the swamp. 
He's done nothing he promised to do, except pass tax cuts for rich people.
so, really, no hate...explain to me how you see his behavior as different? i don't mean talk about a weaponized justice department, or what Biden did..tell me what trump was doing with those documents...really...he KNEW what the markings meant, why did he take them to begin with? why didn't he return all of it when he was asked to? homework? really? marked TS/SCI ?...mementos? let's not even go there...
i guess i'm just seeing if you're a real person or just a hate bot...? or maybe both?


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

BigMP said:


> “More then Joe changes his diaper”, would have worked better, don’t you think? . . . . . .


I'm pretty sure it's trumpf who shits himself. Too many years, too much speed.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> But you *KNOW* they will go back to their states and say *Look what I got for YOU!*


They can because they are blessed with a stupid base.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, $100 I will never get back....


Just busting your chops buddy. We all (well, most of us) love the cutting edge stuff he had put on the market. He is good at getting folks to build some amazing shit. He just has trouble keeping his ego confined to this universe.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just busting your chops buddy. We all (well, most of us) love the cutting edge stuff he had put on the market. He is good at getting folks to build some amazing shit. He just has trouble keeping his ego confined to this universe.


"His methods have become.....unsound"


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> "His methods have become.....unsound"


This twitter deal might be his undoing. The profit is less than the interest on the loan he would have to get to pay for it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> This twitter deal might be his undoing. The profit is less than the interest on the loan he would have to get to pay for it.


The move to texas was when I knew he lost his mind.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

Liz needs to run as an independent in 2024 and split the republican party....she said publicly that her mission was to make sure trump never sees the white house again. If she runs as an independent I will contribute to her campaign


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

I hope you’re better at growing weed then you are about regurgitating slanted history. Really, I hope you’re good at something other then rants. See you in November when Trump still isn’t in jail, and Joe is barely able to connect a sentence.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Liz needs to run as an independent in 2024 and split the republican party....she said publicly that her mission was to make sure trump never sees the white house again. If she runs as an independent I will contribute to her campaign


She’ll lose. But please contribute.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

Trump candidates WIN!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

9 out of ten Trump endorsed candidates WIN! See you vipers in November.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> 9 out of ten Trump endorsed candidates WIN! See you vipers in November.


And Joe Biden will still be your President
ENJOY !


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## BigMP (Aug 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And Joe Biden will still be your President
> ENJOY !


Like to bet? Joe Biden won’t live that long.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Liz needs to run as an independent in 2024 and split the republican party....she said publicly that her mission was to make sure trump never sees the white house again. If she runs as an independent I will contribute to her campaign


Just don't go hunting with her dad!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Like to bet? Joe Biden won’t live that long.


Donald Trump clearly wants to run for president again in 2024. Here are six solid reasons why, if nominated, he is unlikely to win.
1. Trump has lost the popular vote in two presidential elections. Yes, he won the Electoral College in 2016. He carried the vote in that troubled mechanism the founders devised to dilute the potential damage that unfettered democracy might do to the new republic. Numerous attempts by Trump to claim that his vote totals exceeded those of opposing candidates in particular states have failed.
2. It is contrary to the American tradition to elect a once-defeated presidential candidate. Only one has succeeded; Grover Cleveland won in 1884, lost in 1888 (although he carried the popular vote), and won again in 1892.
3. Trump is a tarnished candidate. His overall popularity has never been large except with certain right-leaning voters, mostly in the South. There is abundant evidence that his stock is in decline among Republicans – the most evident being Fox News’ decreasing interest. Until the flap over the FBI’s raid on Trump’s Florida home last weekend, Fox had not done a featured interview about Trump for a hundred days.

4. Trump is a sore loser who, to this day, refuses to concede his electoral defeat in 2020. The American people are not kind to politicians or athletes who cannot graciously accept defeat. The public, except for Trump’s fanatical followers, is simply tired of the endless drama surrounding him.
5. Trump’s attempt to overthrow the 2020 election outcome failed and cannot be resurrected, despite the weaknesses it exposed in the American system. There is a strong movement toward legislative reform of the 1887 Electoral Count Act, parts of which the Trump forces attempted to exploit, including pressuring Vice President Mike Pence to refuse to complete the normally ceremonial count. If Pence had attempted any such thing, Congress would have overruled him. The election was over, counted and confirmed.
6. It is too early to gauge the impact of the FBI search at Mar-a-Lago, Trump’s Florida enclave. Once the fuss over that search dies down, it is hard to conceive how this episode helps Trump in the fall elections, especially if it is proven he kept documents related to nuclear weapons development, deployment and defense.
The bottom line is that Trump’s prominence has been bad for the spirit and the performance of the Republican Party.
If nominated, there will be people and pressures within his own party that will, covertly or overtly, oppose his continuing domination of the party and resist his leadership and influence.
In the wake of the FBI search of Trump’s home, Trumpian fanatics have called for “civil war” and violent resistance.
While we cannot ignore the possibility of such protests by Trump supporters, we are not going to refight the Civil War in this country.
It is haunting that many of these seditious cries are coming from radicals in the states of the old Confederacy.
It is time to say “enough” – “enough” to civil war talk, “enough” to violent resistance to legitimate elections, and “enough” to demagogues like Donald Trump.
David A. Nichols, of Winfield, is a presidential historian and author of “Ike and McCarthy.”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Just don't go hunting with her dad!
> 
> View attachment 5182474


I thought you were busy in the white privileges stolen thread ?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, $100 I will never get back....


He's a scammer in his own right.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought you were busy in the white privileges stolen thread ?


Kicking Dick Cheney was too hard to pass up!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Donald Trump clearly wants to run for president again in 2024. Here are six solid reasons why, if nominated, he is unlikely to win.
> 1. Trump has lost the popular vote in two presidential elections. Yes, he won the Electoral College in 2016. He carried the vote in that troubled mechanism the founders devised to dilute the potential damage that unfettered democracy might do to the new republic. Numerous attempts by Trump to claim that his vote totals exceeded those of opposing candidates in particular states have failed.
> 2. It is contrary to the American tradition to elect a once-defeated presidential candidate. Only one has succeeded; Grover Cleveland won in 1884, lost in 1888 (although he carried the popular vote), and won again in 1892.
> 3. Trump is a tarnished candidate. His overall popularity has never been large except with certain right-leaning voters, mostly in the South. There is abundant evidence that his stock is in decline among Republicans – the most evident being Fox News’ decreasing interest. Until the flap over the FBI’s raid on Trump’s Florida home last weekend, Fox had not done a featured interview about Trump for a hundred days.
> ...


The left is too nice to assassinate him. When right is unhappy they J6 themselves and commit treason.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Kicking Dick Cheney was too hard to pass up!


Sorry I can't take you seriously with that avatar
All I hear are Wookie noises


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Because businesses didn't open up them here to skirt our labor/environmental laws?
> 
> 
> You mean those two years that Democrats had control and dealing with coming out of a recession and they actually got an assault rifle ban, violence against woman act, and child sex offender registry passed?


Joe was only in the Senate for two years? Are we talking about same thing? What was the time frame that Congress allowed jobs overseas? And while I was deep into working, I seem to recall tax incentives to ship jobs OUT of America..THAT incentive came from Congress..it had to.

I of course could be wrong.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry I can't take you seriously with that avatar
> All I hear are Wrookie noises


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I hope you’re better at growing weed then you are about regurgitating slanted history. Really, I hope you’re good at something other then rants. *See you in November *when Trump still isn’t in jail, and Joe is barely able to connect a sentence.





BigMP said:


> Trump candidates WIN!





BigMP said:


> 9 out of ten Trump endorsed candidates WIN! See you vipers in November.





BigMP said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BigMP said:


> Like to bet? Joe Biden won’t live that long.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5182479


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I hope you’re better at growing weed then you are about regurgitating slanted history. Really, I hope you’re good at something other then rants. See you in November when Trump still isn’t in jail, and Joe is barely able to connect a sentence.


why do you keep lying to us? you don't hope any such thing. you hope that criminal fuck gets back into office and keeps committing more crimes against America. you're just as big an enemy to this country as putin ever was...you're worse, you're a traitor. at least putin stays true to himself...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> She’ll lose. But please contribute.


you don't get it...AGAIN. we expect her to lose, but we expect her to take the votes of every republican who isn't a traitor to their country and democracy...with her taking that modest section of votes, trump, or desatanis, or w/e the republicans run, will be fucked, and the democrats will walk to victory with 90% of their work done for them by republicans...which would be a refreshing change from having to carry them and their financially fucked welfare states


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> 9 out of ten Trump endorsed candidates WIN! See you vipers in November.


so? those are primaries...they didn't win anything but a chance to lose....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Like to bet? Joe Biden won’t live that long.


so 2.5 years makes that big a difference? trump is 76, Biden just turned 79...
trump is a sedentary fat fuck who eats mcdonalds garbage daily, and the only exercise he gets is walking back and forth from his golf cart to his ball, While Biden eats right, takes care of himself, and gets regular exercise...
but you all keep beating that dead horse, you can put trump on it when he has the massive stroke that turns him into the vegetable most of his followers already are.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry I can't take you seriously with that avatar
> All I hear are Wookie noises


was gonna say something, but ~shrug~


BigMP said:


> Like to bet? Joe Biden won’t live that long.


Your keen desire to see President Kamala Harris is commendable, but the boss still has some game in him.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

Good news! President Biden has now made it possible for your fave and mine- the F150 now climate friendly by introducing LIGHTENING EV (and soon all you'll be able to purchase) so put those orders in early (and get that rebate so you can keep more of what is YOURS)

Thank you, President Biden





__





Loading…






www.ford.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Good news! President Biden has now made it possible for your fave and mine- the F150 now climate friendly by introducing LIGHTENING EV (and soon all you'll be able to purchase) so put those orders in early (and get that rebate so you can keep more of what is YOURS)
> 
> Thank you, President Biden
> 
> ...


An unappealing vehicle to me. It is useless for doing truck things, like towing a fifth wheel from Dubuque to Quartzsite, or bringing home a ton of drywall. 

I never subscribed to the idea of pickups as style rides for passenger use. That places my opinion in a minority. Imo this idea was marketed hard because the corporations make lots more money per unit sold compared to greener transport.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An unappealing vehicle to me. It is useless for doing truck things, like towing a fifth wheel from Dubuque to Quartzsite, or bringing home a ton of drywall.
> 
> I never subscribed to the idea of pickups as style rides for passenger use. That places my opinion in a minority. Imo this idea was marketed hard because the corporations make lots more money per unit sold compared to greener transport.


a 40K grocery getter? i guess it would be ok for trips to home depot, but that's a lot of money for a vehicle that can go 200ish miles then needs ten hours to do it again.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a 40K grocery getter? i guess it would be ok for trips to home depot, but that's a lot of money for a vehicle that can go 200ish miles then needs ten hours to do it again.


They practically read my mind when they designed this. I want one! I’ll even put up with the dorky doors. 









This Solar Car Will Soon Hit Production—and It Costs Less Than $26K


Aptera is aiming to produce 10,000 cars by the end of this year, eventually ramping up production to 600,000 cars a year.



singularityhub.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They practically read my mind when they designed this. I want one! I’ll even put up with the dorky doors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not really a fan of the appearance,(it looks like a big robot dog) but a 250 mile range for 25k and a 1k mile range for 40k sounds a lot better than the pickup


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> She’ll lose. But please contribute.


I know she will lose but she will take millions of otherwise republican votes with her. She will split the republican party and accomplish her mission to keep trump out of the white house


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Trump candidates WIN!


republicans are a cult...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> 9 out of ten Trump endorsed candidates WIN! See you vipers in November.


Brandon won.....and will win again


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 17, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Trump candidates WIN!


Except for trump, himself.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

*Elon Musk featured at Kevin McCarthy’s GOP retreat in Wyoming*

Billionaire Elon Musk spoke at a Republican retreat hosted by House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) in Wyoming on Tuesday.








Elon Musk featured at Kevin McCarthy’s GOP retreat in Wyoming


Billionaire Elon Musk spoke at a Republican retreat hosted by House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) in Wyoming on Tuesday. The event came on the same day that Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), th…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so 2.5 years makes that big a difference? trump is 76, Biden just turned 79...
> trump is a sedentary fat fuck who eats mcdonalds garbage daily, and the only exercise he gets is walking back and forth from his golf cart to his ball, While Biden eats right, takes care of himself, and gets regular exercise...
> but you all keep beating that dead horse, you can put trump on it when he has the massive stroke that turns him into the vegetable most of his followers already are.


Why did you change? You're Lewis Black who's cool..not some old man that looks like a mean Mr. Drucker.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I know she will lose but she will take millions of otherwise republican votes with her. She will split the republican party and accomplish her mission to keep trump out of the white house


She won't and shouldn't be an Independent. To do a real split she needs to stay in; they're freaks and want an (R)..she will attract them like moths to a flame. It was actually better she lost her race (you don't see her crying in her Wheaties, do you?) now to REALLY DAMAGE HIM.. The Presidency!

She will make history with what she will bring.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Elon Musk featured at Kevin McCarthy’s GOP retreat in Wyoming*
> 
> Billionaire Elon Musk spoke at a Republican retreat hosted by House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) in Wyoming on Tuesday.
> 
> ...




Can't wait to look up what Elon owns besides Tesla..guess now we know why he moved to Texas- sure hope he has generators for his humans..they get cold.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> LIGHTENING EV


if you see one of these up in FoCo, let me know. the real Lightning. a few little tweaks and voila! 400 hp.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why did you change? You're Lewis Black who's cool..not some old man that looks like a mean Mr. Drucker.


that's Walter from Jeff Dunham standup, i'm surprised you didn't recognize him, he's at least as famous as Lewis Black..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why did you change? You're Lewis Black who's cool..not some old man that looks like a mean Mr. Drucker.


ok, is this better?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 17, 2022)

I haven't read the details of the latest legislation. I'm accstomed to nothing happening. Nothing good anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559914213979705346


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Except for trump, himself.


We’ll see won’t we?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans are a cult...


Cult? Aren’t they the leftists.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I know she will lose but she will take millions of otherwise republican votes with her. She will split the republican party and accomplish her mission to keep trump out of the white house


Yeah, I’m sure of that! LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not really a fan of the appearance,(it looks like a big robot dog) but a 250 mile range for 25k and a 1k mile range for 40k sounds a lot better than the pickup


Sure, but why commit suicide?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Good news! President Biden has now made it possible for your fave and mine- the F150 now climate friendly by introducing LIGHTENING EV (and soon all you'll be able to purchase) so put those orders in early (and get that rebate so you can keep more of what is YOURS)
> 
> Thank you, President Biden
> 
> ...


So, what’s that cost, since it’s part of the inflation act? LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> was gonna say something, but ~shrug~
> 
> Your keen desire to see President Kamala Harris is commendable, but the boss still has some game in him.


What democrats will support her? Since they don’t want her or him near them.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> She’ll lose. But please contribute.


You uh...didn't understand what he was saying did you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You uh...didn't understand what he was saying did you.


The suicide admission was rather revealing. The Oracle of Roblox is here to help.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> What democrats will support her? Since they don’t want her or him near them.


Triggered


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Sure, but why commit suicide?


why would it be suicide? the passenger compartment is built better than most cars, with composite materials stronger than steel and 1/10th the weight


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> So, what’s that cost, since it’s part of the inflation act? LOL


the inflation act pays for itself in collected taxes and savings from negotiatiing drug prices...they've only said that the entire time, if you listen to anyone besides faux...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> What democrats will support her? Since they don’t want her or him near them.


that's not really an issue, no one is seriously considering her running, but if she did, she would still give trump a run for his money, because she's not a traitorous thief who tried to set themselves up as dictator and turn America into the third world country they seem so fascinated with...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> She’ll lose. But please contribute.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the inflation act pays for itself in collected taxes and savings from negotiatiing drug prices...they've only said that the entire time, if you listen to anyone besides faux...


See? There's my Roger


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> We’ll see won’t we?


We already did, dumbass. Biden thumped him in 2020.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> See? There's my Roger


He just needed the avatar change


----------



## BigMP (Aug 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I haven't read the details of the latest legislation. I'm accstomed to nothing happening. Nothing good anyway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559914213979705346





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not really an issue, no one is seriously considering her running, but if she did, she would still give trump a run for his money, because she's not a traitorous thief who tried to set themselves up as dictator and turn America into the third world country they seem so fascinated with...


And yet, “ The traitorous thief” is walking around free as a bird. See this where y’all miss it .. It’s a game that big boys and big girls play at everyone else expense. If Bill, Hillary and another half dozen, (throw Dick and daughter Chaney in it as well as G.Bush ) for entrenching us in Iraq for “country rebuilding”, if they didn’t didn’t go to jail then ain’t no one going to jail, You’re pawns and nothing else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> And yet, “ The traitorous thief” is walking around free as a bird. See this where y’all miss it .. It’s a game that big boys and big girls play at everyone else expense. If Bill, Hillary and another half dozen, (throw Dick and daughter Chaney in it as well as G.Bush ) for entrenching us in Iraq for “country rebuilding”, if they didn’t didn’t go to jail then ain’t no one going to jail, You’re pawns and nothing else.


ok...w/e you say. arguing with people like you is a waste of time, so i'm just not going to bother. w/e you say, that's just fine, and we'll see who is upset come november.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Triggered


Nice avi


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not really an issue, no one is seriously considering her running, but if she did, she would still give trump a run for his money, because she's not a traitorous thief who tried to set themselves up as dictator and turn America into the third world country they seem so fascinated with...


You should go hunting with Liz Cheney's father.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not really an issue*, no one is seriously considering her running*, but if she did, she would still give trump a run for his money, because she's not a traitorous thief who tried to set themselves up as dictator and turn America into the third world country they seem so fascinated with...


No one is everyone and nothing is all, therefore there are people including herself with thoughts of running.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5183317


I see memes like this all the time but you’re the bad guys in those. Are you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5183643


Yeah, got those too. You want to trade? Like trading cards…


----------



## BigMP (Aug 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We already did, dumbass. Biden thumped him in 2020.





CunningCanuk said:


> We already did, dumbass. Biden thumped him in 2020.


But you cheated. Remember?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> But you cheated. Remember?


Even your orange god doesn’t believe that. Just his trumptards.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> But you cheated. Remember?


Trump admitted he lost and knew it, people testified under oath to it and he accidentally admitted it in public a couple of times. That's what all the crimes and domestic terrorism are about, the racist suckers who want and need to believe bullshit are being bitch slapped silly by reality. Sometimes reality is a bitch, as Donald is finding out and his fans doing terrorism will help the democrats with the midterms quite a bit. They just need to squeeze his balls to make him scream and his moron fans will make threats and commit terrorist acts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I see memes like this all the time but you’re the bad guys in those. Are you?


how is it that the people who waste their time making stupid memes are the good guys, while the people that work hard to make the country a better place are the bad guys? 
democrats pushed through the pact bill, the inflation reduction act, democrats are forcing big business to finally pay some of the taxes they've gotten out of paying for CENTURIES...democrats are trying to fix all the things that republicans are ignoring...so how do you call the democrats the bad guys?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> But you cheated. Remember?


do you seriously believe that? i'd actually like to know if i'm dealing with a troll, a cultist, or a fucking moron...or some combination of the three? only the most deeply stupid, ignorant, braindead redneck fucking morons believe that trump was cheated...are you a deeply stupid, ignorant, brain dead redneck fucking moron?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I see memes like this all the time but you’re the bad guys in those. Are you?


Where do you see them? I am genuinely curious. Lay some links to news sites on me.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2022)

BigMP said:


> But you cheated. Remember?


President Joe Rob did have one huge advantage. He was running against trumpf. Lots of folks would say that was cheating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> President Joe Rob did have one huge advantage. He was running against trumpf. Lots of folks would say that was cheating.


Actually “Russian Collusion “ was fake, but that wouldn’t matter to idiots. Go check in with Rachel Maddow.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5183932


. In the grave!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually “Russian Collusion “ was fake, but that wouldn’t matter to idiots. Go check in with Rachel Maddow.


I did hear the Russian's tried, but that Trump was too stupid to deal with and Putin used to get frustrated with him because he couldn't follow simple instructions. His staff had the same problem, Donald has low operational intelligence and a talent for low cunning. He has great power over the weak minded such as yourself, who are stupid enough to still carry his water, well the water is gonna get a lot heavier soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> . In the grave!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually “Russian Collusion “ was fake, but that wouldn’t matter to idiots. Go check in with Rachel Maddow.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 22, 2022)

Joe put on his aviators and your saved? Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5185506


Don’t like the truth? What, are you part of a cult? Lol Sorry, I couldn’t help myself. Lol!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe put on his aviators and your saved? Lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t like the truth? What, are you part of a cult? Lol Sorry, I couldn’t help myself. Lol!


I admit to not having read any of your posts for a couple days so I'd almost forgotten how stupid they are


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2022)

The underestimation of stupidity is optimistic in practice


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The underestimation of stupidity is optimistic in practice


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t like the truth? What, are you part of a cult? Lol Sorry, I couldn’t help myself. Lol!


You are supporting Trump. He and his organization lie so often they don't even bother trying to keep track. Your kind just wave their hands at their lies, many of which contradict other lies.

First he says he doesn't have the documents. Then he says they are "mine". Then he says the FBI planted them. Then he says he declassified them. Then he says he wants them back because they are privileged lawyer-client information.

He made all of those statements. All of them can't be true. In fact, none of them are. But that doesn't bother you, does it?

Your kind have the nerve to abuse people who are woke. Trump and his kind such as you are the opposite of woke -- degenerates. There is no need to reply. People like you who say something is both what it is and what it is not cannot hold a legitimate discussion. So don't reply. Your posts aren't worth the tiny amount of energy it takes to send them to RIU.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 22, 2022)

BigMP said:


> . In the grave!


lulz

You didn't understand what was said in a simple cartoon but had to comment on it and show us all that you didn't understand that simple cartoon. I'm laughing at you right now.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 23, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I admit to not having read any of your posts for a couple days so I'd almost forgotten how stupid they are


My thoughts exactly, but just opposite.lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> You didn't understand what was said in a simple cartoon but had to comment on it and show us all that you didn't understand that simple cartoon. I'm laughing at you right now.


Probably a language translation issue


----------



## BigMP (Aug 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5183933


Now, that’s FUNNY! “Diaper Man”!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Now, that’s FUNNY! “Diaper Man”!


That would be Diaper Don
Comrade


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

BigMP said:


> My thoughts exactly, but just opposite.lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Probably a language translation issue


from human to horse's ass? yeah, it might be hard to translate that, anyone stupid enough to understand it is too stupid to be able to translate it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

BigMP said:


> My thoughts exactly, but just opposite.lol


So, exactly but opposite?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So, exactly but opposite?


It is Newton’s Third Law of politics.

For every activist, there is an equal and opposite reactionary.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 24, 2022)

In the beginning… When slave holding democrats ruled the South, a Great War took place between the mostly Republican North and the southern Slave holders. The democrat bilge lost. But instead of the North outlawing the despicable democrat party, the Republican party pursued a policy of reconciliation and reconstruction. That was a major error! 

Having never gotten over the loss of their property (slaves) they hated Republicans ever since. Establishing a political party based upon the enslavement of others ( is at best) one worthy of disgust and disbandment and soon a political vacuum would soon leach out whatever was left of their beneficial government. 

Alas, there was an even more insidious political movement, this is today’s leftists socialists/communists. They have at the present time filled the vacuum that was once the “democrat party”. But, they have been careful to not fully reveal themselves, “wolves in sheep clothing”. Wearing the tarnished mantle of the “democrat part”. They claim to be the the benefactor of the little man… But once again they enslave and dismantle communities wherever they spread….. Happy day! WE WILL OVERCOME! Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 24, 2022)

Ps: can’t take the time answering all comers so decide amongst yourselves who will be your standard bearer. I’m busy… retired you know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> In the beginning… When slave holding democrats ruled the South, a Great War took place between the mostly Republican North and the southern Slave holders. The democrat bilge lost. But instead of the North outlawing the despicable democrat party, the Republican party pursued a policy of reconciliation and reconstruction. That was a major error!
> 
> Having never gotten over the loss of their property (slaves) they hated Republicans ever since. Establishing a political party based upon the enslavement of others ( is at best) one worthy of disgust and disbandment and soon a political vacuum would soon leach out whatever was left of their beneficial government.
> 
> Alas, there was an even more insidious political movement, this is today’s leftists socialists/communists. They have at the present time filled the vacuum that was once the “democrat party”. But, they have been careful to not fully reveal themselves, “wolves in sheep clothing”. Wearing the tarnished mantle of the “democrat part”. They claim to be the the benefactor of the little man… But once again they enslave and dismantle communities wherever they spread….. Happy day! WE WILL OVERCOME! Lol


you fucking poltroon...the parties have flipped roles over the years more than once...Lincoln was a progressive liberal by today's standards, and the democrats were very authoritarian...which is not the case today...Lincoln would call today's republican party exactly what it is, a bunch of authoritarian fascist fucks..and he wouldn't piss on a single one of them if they were on fire


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> In the beginning… When slave holding democrats ruled the South, a Great War took place between the mostly Republican North and the southern Slave holders. The democrat bilge lost. But instead of the North outlawing the despicable democrat party, the Republican party pursued a policy of reconciliation and reconstruction. That was a major error!
> 
> Having never gotten over the loss of their property (slaves) they hated Republicans ever since. Establishing a political party based upon the enslavement of others ( is at best) one worthy of disgust and disbandment and soon a political vacuum would soon leach out whatever was left of their beneficial government.
> 
> Alas, there was an even more insidious political movement, this is today’s leftists socialists/communists. They have at the present time filled the vacuum that was once the “democrat party”. But, they have been careful to not fully reveal themselves, “wolves in sheep clothing”. Wearing the tarnished mantle of the “democrat part”. They claim to be the the benefactor of the little man… But once again they enslave and dismantle communities wherever they spread….. Happy day! WE WILL OVERCOME! Lol


ummmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ps: can’t take the time answering all comers so decide amongst yourselves who will be your standard bearer. I’m busy… retired you know.


like any of us give a fuck how busy you are...gotta check in with your handler? i can't imagine he's happy with your progress, not one single convert, you just make people think you're stupider every day


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2022)

feels good to hear the government is getting some of the republican bullshit repaired...about time to untie the anti trust laws bush and trump trussed up and hid in the basement. business has had it their way for entirely too long, about time to put them back on the straight and narrow
https://www.ft.com/content/e9cc796e-351c-462b-8b72-e9e3c5bdd2fe


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ps: can’t take the time answering all comers so decide amongst yourselves who will be your standard bearer. I’m busy… retired you know.


a strong datum that the hard right and the hard left are the same.
Collectivism on display.

This is my individual opinion. I bear nobody’s standard.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> In the beginning… When slave holding democrats ruled the South


omg I'm so hurt by this. My feelings!!


----------



## HGCC (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> In the beginning… When slave holding democrats ruled the South, a Great War took place between the mostly Republican North and the southern Slave holders. The democrat bilge lost. But instead of the North outlawing the despicable democrat party, the Republican party pursued a policy of reconciliation and reconstruction. That was a major error!
> 
> Having never gotten over the loss of their property (slaves) they hated Republicans ever since. Establishing a political party based upon the enslavement of others ( is at best) one worthy of disgust and disbandment and soon a political vacuum would soon leach out whatever was left of their beneficial government.
> 
> Alas, there was an even more insidious political movement, this is today’s leftists socialists/communists. They have at the present time filled the vacuum that was once the “democrat party”. But, they have been careful to not fully reveal themselves, “wolves in sheep clothing”. Wearing the tarnished mantle of the “democrat part”. They claim to be the the benefactor of the little man… But once again they enslave and dismantle communities wherever they spread….. Happy day! WE WILL OVERCOME! Lol


Hey boy, where ya from.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 24, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Ps: can’t take the time answering all comers so decide amongst yourselves who will be your standard bearer. I’m busy… retired you know.


Good idea. If only we could find someone with the same intellectual impairment as yours in order to make it a fair fight.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good idea. If only we could find someone with the same intellectual impairment as yours in order to make it a fair fight.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2022)

*Gas prices drop 70 days in a row in the second-longest streak since 2005*








Gas prices drop 70 days in a row in the second-longest streak since 2005


Drivers have something to smile about: A historic drop in gasoline prices.




www.cnn.com


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Gas prices drop 70 days in a row in the second-longest streak since 2005*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya but the dollar is rising still and that means day traders buy more oil futures. Barrel of oil went up $9 since Monday night.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Ya but the dollar is rising still and that means day traders buy more oil futures. Barrel of oil went up $9 since Monday night.


all that voters see is the price at the pump....this is a win for Biden. Trust me if this was a reverse curve it would be HEADLINE NEWS on faux news.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> all that voters see is the price at the pump....this is a win for Biden. Trust me if this was a reverse curve it would be HEADLINE NEWS on faux news.


Oh I know it. But if the ppb of oil goes up over $100 by the end of this week it will headline. Cause they have nothing else for the moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

GOP ridiculed for bizarre Biden mayonnaise smear


Something might be happening with mayo consumption in North Carolina




www.independent.co.uk





At the nearest Grocery Outlet today, Best Foods “real” mayo, 48oz jar, $7.7x. 
“Pay elsewhere $14.xx”.
Anyone else seeing such weirdness?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you fucking poltroon...the parties have flipped roles over the years more than once...Lincoln was a progressive liberal by today's standards, and the democrats were very authoritarian...which is not the case today...Lincoln would call today's republican party exactly what it is, a bunch of authoritarian fascist fucks..and he wouldn't piss on a single one of them if they were on fire


So you say. But the Slave holders will never be anything more then haters of mankind. Sorry haters, you chose the path. PS, I love that part about Lincoln being a progressive liberal L O L!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2022)

BigMP said:


> So you say. But the Slave holders will never be anything more then haters of mankind. Sorry haters, you chose the path. PS, I love that part about Lincoln being a progressive liberal L O L!


so you don't even bother to look anything up do you? you just got with what you're told?
the slave holders at that time are the fucking republicans of today...they may have been named democrat at the time, but as i've said, the roles of the parties have changed more than once since their inception...but of course, you don't read facts, so you wouldn't know that.
if you had looked anything up, instead of relying on the lies that keep you from being frightened, you would know that Lincoln was a very progressive politician, FUCKING FAR from today's republicans...who he would have despised for the radical authoritarians they are.
you speak only from fear and ignorance, your posts prove it...either enlighten yourself, and speak with some facts behind you, or just continue to be ridiculed and held in contempt...i'm betting you won't try to enlighten yourself, that would require you to pull your head out of your ass, and we all know how frightening it is to actually have to see the world around you, instead of being fed sanitized images by faux news and truth social


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 25, 2022)

Remember that time Joe Biden let the Russians have their energy pipeline? Thats right, Joe kills American energy pipelines while bolstering Russias. Even silly democrats knew that wasnt a good idea, but Joe did it anyway. In case anybody forgot:









Biden puts Democrats in bind with push against sanctions on Russian pipeline


Germany supports the controversial Nord Stream 2 pipeline, and Biden has chosen not to confront Berlin about the issue.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Remember that time Joe Biden let the Russians have their energy pipeline? Thats right, Joe kills American energy pipelines while bolstering Russias. Even silly democrats knew that wasnt a good idea, but Joe did it anyway. In case anybody forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt he has any Top Secret/SCI documents at his house.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Remember that time Joe Biden let the Russians have their energy pipeline? Thats right, Joe kills American energy pipelines while bolstering Russias. Even silly democrats knew that wasnt a good idea, but Joe did it anyway. In case anybody forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving Europe without heating fuel would be more of Trumpian policy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt he has any Top Secret/SCI documents at his house.


I hear that Trump had a ICBM in the basement! LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5187136


Oh, on the contrary. You organisms can’t post without pictures! Clear sign of idiocy.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5187207


LOL! See what I mean?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

BigMP said:


> I hear that Trump had a ICBM in the basement! LOL


scrabble scrabble goes the litterbox


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Oh, on the contrary. You organisms can’t post without pictures! Clear sign of idiocy.


Thank you for proving the point of the meme.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Oh, on the contrary. You organisms can’t post without pictures! Clear sign of idiocy.


Are churchgoing Republicans even allowed to have organisms?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 25, 2022)

BigMP said:


> LOL! See what I mean?


They cant help it, Trump Derangement Syndrome kicks in..... and its all over.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They cant help it, Trump Derangement Syndrome kicks in..... and its all over.


That term is misapplied. trump derangement syndrome should be applied to the deranged individuals who still support him.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That term is misapplied. trump derangement syndrome should be applied to the deranged individuals who still support him.


TDS = Trump Denial Syndrome


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

I suppose ole Joe has to tone down the rhetoric and not tell the whole truth about the republicans, that they ARE in fact fascists, not semi fascists. I suppose the point is to get votes, not offend those who have been duped, or the persuadable. Joe is a lot smarter where it counts than a lot of people give him credit for, he is working with Pelosi and Schumer to drive through change and hopefully gain a useful majority in 2022. Trump is the gift that keeps on giving, with all the focus on Trump the republicans are not whining about the democratic agenda. It is a double edged sword, not much credit for his accomplishments, but not much criticism of policy either, because all the focus is on Trump and the internal war inside the GOP.

Aside from Donald's latest secret documents scandal, there is big trouble brewing for not just Donald, but for the GOP in general in Georgia with a potential TV trial. The J6 hearings are starting up again soon and there will be more drama there, legal trouble in NY and a legion of civil suits.









Biden criticizes 'semi-fascism' underpinning the 'extreme MAGA philosophy' in fiery return to the campaign trail | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden offered one of his sharpest rebukes Thursday of Republicans who have stuck to the credo of his predecessor, labeling it "semi-fascism" and predicting it has gone too far for most of the country.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They cant help it, Trump Derangement Syndrome kicks in..... and its all over.


It's time to call MAGA what it is.

*Biden calls Trump's philosophy 'semi-fascism'*
_At a Democratic fundraising event in Maryland, the president denounced his predecessor and followers he labeled as "extreme" Republicans.

President Joe Biden swaggered into Maryland on Thursday and excoriated his predecessor’s philosophy as “semi-fascism,” in what constituted an unusually pointed and highly charged denunciation of Republicans.

“What we’re seeing now is either the beginning or the death knell of extreme MAGA philosophy,” Biden told Democratic donors in the Washington suburb of Rockville. Calling out those he labeled as “extreme” Republicans, Biden said: “It’s not just Trump, it’s the entire philosophy that underpins the — I’m going to say something, it’s like semi-fascism.”

“The MAGA Republicans don’t just threaten our personal rights and economic security,” the president said. “They’re a threat to our very democracy. They refuse to accept the will of the people. They embrace political violence. They don’t believe in democracy.”_


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's time to call MAGA what it is.
> 
> *Biden calls Trump's philosophy 'semi-fascism'*
> _At a Democratic fundraising event in Maryland, the president denounced his predecessor and followers he labeled as "extreme" Republicans.
> ...


Biden says that, but in reality its the right protecting themselves from the left. Who takes over entire areas and renames them? (The radical left took over 6 blocks in Seattle, renamed it Chaz.) Thats political violence. Any right wingers do that? Were businesses in NYC boarding up their stores to protect themselves from any radical right groups, or left wing BLM? And who infringes upon our personal rights, and tries to deny parents the right to be a part of their childs education? Who enforces vaccine mandates on their own people, but not for illegals? 

You are supporting a party that looks out for criminals and illegals over their own people.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Biden says that, but in reality its the right protecting themselves from the left. Who takes over entire areas and renames them? (The radical left took over 6 blocks in Seattle, renamed it Chaz.) Thats political violence. Any right wingers do that? Were businesses in NYC boarding up their stores to protect themselves from any radical right groups, or left wing BLM? And who infringes upon our personal rights, and tries to deny parents the right to be a part of their childs education? Who enforces vaccine mandates on their own people, but not for illegals?
> 
> You are supporting a party that looks out for criminals and illegals over their own people.


How do you know they were “left”? Did they have Biden signs or something?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> How do you know they were “left”? Did they have Biden signs or something?


They were BLM radicals demonstrating how you dont need any cops in a community.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats political violence. Any right wingers do that?


Is January 6th being ignored on purpose?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Is January 6th being ignored on purpose?


No, but thats all the left really has to point to. Even that would have been fine if there was any security there. Why is that being investigated but all the organized BLM violence is not?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They were BLM radicals demonstrating how you dont need any cops in a community.


Assuming you are not full of shit. So? What does that have to with them being “left”? Again did they have political signs for Biden, or maybe Pelosi for speaker hats?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Biden says that, but in reality its the right protecting themselves from the left. Who takes over entire areas and renames them? (The radical left took over 6 blocks in Seattle, renamed it Chaz.) Thats political violence. Any right wingers do that? Were businesses in NYC boarding up their stores to protect themselves from any radical right groups, or left wing BLM? And who infringes upon our personal rights, and tries to deny parents the right to be a part of their childs education? Who enforces vaccine mandates on their own people, but not for illegals?
> 
> You are supporting a party that looks out for criminals and illegals over their own people.


Maybe you aren't our people.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Assuming you are not full of shit. So? What does that have to with them being “left”? Again did they have political signs for Biden, or maybe Pelosi for speaker hats?


I am ony pointing out who is afraid of who, and what group has resorted to organized violence. Biden is clearly a puppet for the left, this year anyway. Usually he is racist.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Maybe you aren't our people.


And maybe you are just being a douche.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> And maybe you are just being a douche.


I thought that about most of your first paragraph, so here we are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

Just so we are clear on what an actual racist is


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I am ony pointing out who is afraid of who, and what group has resorted to organized violence. Biden is clearly a puppet for the left, this year anyway. Usually he is racist.


So you got nothing And just make shit up or regurgitate right wing propaganda.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So you got nothing And just make shit up or regurgitate right wing propaganda.


Theres no reason to make anything up. Biden has set new records all by himself. Record high inflation, gas prices, illegals, overdoses, and crime. No propaganda, just facts.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Theres no reason to make anything up. Biden has set new records all by himself. Record high inflation, gas prices, illegals, overdoses, and crime. No propaganda, just facts.


lol It must suck to be wrong, but I’m sure your bumping this stupid thread is reward enough for you to keep on making shit up.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol It must suck to be wrong, but I’m sure your bumping this stupid thread is reward enough for you to keep on making shit up.


Prove me wrong. Crime is the only exaggeration in terms of record setting, still up 35% from last year.









Biden Sets a New Inflation Record | National Review


Is Biden, at this point, the most inflationary elected president in American history?




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Prove me wrong. Crime is the only exaggeration in terms of record setting, still up 35% from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Number of migrants at US border hits new record high


US border agents encounter more than 180,000 immigrants, the largest monthly total since 2000.



www.bbc.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Prove me wrong. Crime is the only exaggeration in terms of record setting, still up 35% from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Record high inflation”. Guess you are ignoring 1980 almost hitting 15%. And “illegals” is a bullshit racist term, and “largest since 2000” is not a record.

Again, you are an idiot selling right wing propaganda.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> “Record high inflation”. Guess you are ignoring 1980 almost hitting 15%. And “illegals” is a bullshit racist term, and “largest since 2000” is not a record.
> 
> Again, you are an idiot selling right wing propaganda.


According to the chart, 1981 was 8%. Where are you getting 15? Either way, disposable income is way down for American families. The Biden administration has zero to brag about. Killing the one arab guy doesn't cut it. All they do is give free stuff away to get votes.

Are you offended by the word illegals? Nothing personal.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No, but thats all the left really has to point to. Even that would have been fine if there was any security there. Why is that being investigated but all the organized BLM violence is not?


I had no idea the Bureau of Land Management had a Provisional Wing.

least they weren’t the new Sturmabteilungen.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> According to the chart, 1981 was 8%. Where are you getting 15? Either way, disposable income is way down for American families. The Biden administration has zero to brag about. Killing the one arab guy doesn't cut it. All they do is give free stuff away to get votes.
> 
> Are you offended by the word illegals? Nothing personal.


You are right, 1980 was 13.5%. I stand corrected. Highest inflation rate in 40 years.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are right, 1980 was 13.5%. I stand corrected. Highest inflation rate in 40 years.


Seems like you are always getting corrected. GTFO


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Seems like you are always getting corrected. GTFO


Seems like you have nothing to add to the conversation, as usual. Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done for America?


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Seems like you have nothing to add to the conversation, as usual. Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done for America?


Not a fucking thing and I wouldn't care if he sniffed a hairless pussy.

But I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Seems like you have nothing to add to the conversation, as usual. Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done for America?


Upset Trump nation and Americans are thrilled


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Not a fucking thing and I wouldn't care if he sniffed a hairless pussy.
> 
> But I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night


Exactly, clueless.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Exactly, clueless.


No, just not a whiny bitch who cums at the thought of jerking off while posting trumptard shit all over my favorite website. 

Like I said GTFO, or not. Either way I will post my "clueless" shit all over your face every time I see you post. I can see you don't like it very much and this pleases me immensely


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Upset Trump nation and Americans are thrilled


Just understand you are cheering for open borders, soaring crime, high inflation, and huge government.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Seems like you have nothing to add to the conversation, as usual. Can you name anything good Joe Biden has done for America?


Vaccinated the intelligent among us gratis!


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok asshole, bye bye. Some people are too dumb to have a civil exchange.


Too EZ


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Just understand you are cheering for open borders, soaring crime, high inflation, and huge government.


Never said any of those were true
America was built on immigration no matter the financial or social contribution
otherwise your ancestors aka kinfolk would have never been here
Crime is bound too increase after years of uncertainty due to an inept administration
In fact the greater portion of crime came from Trump and his cult
So you are supportive of our Nation being attacked and lied too
That seems to be your argument
Sorry kid we saw live the crimewave of the tRUMP family
Now Stop crying and take the LOSS


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok asshole, bye bye. Some people are too dumb to have a civil exchange.





NYCBambu said:


> Zero facts. Have a nice day asshole.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Never said any of those were true
> America was built on immigration no matter the financial or social contribution
> otherwise your ancestors aka kinfolk would have never been here
> Crime is bound too increase after years of uncertainty due to an inept administration
> ...


Immigration yes, illegal immigration no. Every illegal we let in represents a slap in the face to every legal immigrant who did it the legal way. On crime, it is a direct result of the BLM fiasco, just look at 2020 crime rates.

What crime wave of the trump family? Four kangaroo courts, zero evidence.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Theres no reason to make anything up. Biden has set new records all by himself. Record high inflation, gas prices, illegals, overdoses, and crime. No propaganda, just facts.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 26, 2022)

What’s the difference between an immigrant and a migrant?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

sniff sniff

i smell squirrel.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Immigration yes, illegal immigration no. Every illegal we let in represents a slap in the face to every legal immigrant who did it the legal way. On crime, it is a direct result of the BLM fiasco, just look at 2020 crime rates.
> 
> What crime wave of the trump family? Four kangaroo courts, zero evidence.


When doing it by the numbers can take 19 to 24 *years*, what you propose is hypocrisy. We need more government so that the claims can be processed in a timely manner, say inside of 90 days from submission of application. 









Why Don’t Immigrants Apply for Citizenship?


There is no line available for undocumented immigrants and the “regular channels” do not include them.




www.americanimmigrationcouncil.org


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are right, 1980 was 13.5%. I stand corrected. Highest inflation rate in 40 years.


Setting aside the details, your posts contained some fairly commonly used phrases being cast about in the right wing echo chamber. Inflation IS high. Pinning inflation on a US president when the entire world is experiencing the same thing seems a bit stretched. But OK, I'll go with it. But which one? Which president presided over the events that led to this inflation? In other words, which president COULD have navigated the ship of state around this issue?

July, 2022 was the first month in a long time that the CPI (Consumer Price Index) went down. Inflation, though still high, went down according to the CPI that month.
Before July 2022, the CPI inflation had risen or stayed flat for 22 consecutive months.
Biden took office 18 months ago.
This round of inflation began while Trump was in office.






__





United States Inflation Rate - July 2022 Data - 1914-2021 Historical - August Forecast


The annual inflation rate in the US slowed more than expected to 8.5% in July of 2022 from an over 40-year high of 9.1% hit in June, and below market forecasts of 8.7%. Energy CPI rose by 32.9%, after hitting a 42-year high of 41.6% in June, mainly due to a big slowdown in gasoline costs (44% vs...




tradingeconomics.com





Inflation, like passed gas stays around even when the person who dealt it is gone. Trump was the president who could have taken steps to avoid passing gas inflation. This is Trump's inflation.

That said, 8.5% inflation is awful. I get it. Biden will and should be held accountable for minimizing the time and effect that Trump's inflation has on the US. What would you have had him do? Remember, the country's economy in Feb 2021, when Biden took office was frozen due to the Covid epidemic. Also recall that Biden's vaccine roll-out in May and June 2021 enabled the economy to open back up. Would you have Biden shock the economy into recession just as it was beginning to heal? That might have put an end to inflation but the recession would have been every bit as painful and probably worse than inflation. Businesses across the country would have failed. Is that what you want?

In April 2021 inflation took a big jump up as world economies opened up. Causes of this spike up in inflation were supply chains were slow, Chinese manufacturing was still moribund and in the US, people were hesitant to go back to work. So this is supply-driven inflation. Should Biden have risked recession by sharply raising interest rates? Actually, it wouldn't have helped. The problem was supply shortages, not an over heated economy. Quite rightly, in my opinion, Biden's administration and the fed took no action against inflation that year. Tell me what you think Biden should have done in 2021 to stop inflation?

In 2022, the fed has increased interest rates three times. We opened 2022 at 0.25% fed interest rate. March rates were raise to 0.5%. In June rates were raised to 1.25%, end of July, rates raised to 1.75%. The fed plans to raise rates again in September.

Biden is doing a masterful job of managing this country through the various problems he inherited from Trump. He did not prioritize inflation until recently. What do you think he should have done?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s the difference between an immigrant and a migrant?


Migration covers both in and out, so to speak.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Immigration yes, illegal immigration no. Every illegal we let in represents a slap in the face to every legal immigrant who did it the legal way. On crime, it is a direct result of the BLM fiasco, just look at 2020 crime rates.
> 
> What crime wave of the trump family? Four kangaroo courts, zero evidence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

__





CBP Releases June 2022 Monthly Operational Update


Securing America's Borders




www.cbp.gov


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Setting aside the details, your posts contained some fairly commonly used phrases being cast about in the right wing echo chamber. Inflation IS high. Pinning inflation on a US president when the entire world is experiencing the same thing seems a bit stretched. But OK, I'll go with it. But which one? Which president presided over the events that led to this inflation? In other words, which president COULD have navigated the ship of state around this issue?
> 
> July, 2022 was the first month in a long time that the CPI (Consumer Price Index) went down. Inflation, though still high, went down according to the CPI that month.
> Before July 2022, the CPI inflation had risen or stayed flat for 22 consecutive months.
> ...


Look at the chart you posted. Inflation began immediately after Biden started revesing Trump policy with his executive orders. That all started in January 2021.

What he should have done was nothing, the country was on auto pilot. There was no need to open the border any further, nor was there a need to declare war on American energy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look at the chart you posted. Inflation began immediately after Biden started revesing Trump policy with his executive orders. That all started in January 2021.
> 
> What he should have done was nothing, the country was on auto pilot. There was no need to open the border any further, nor was there a need to declare war on American energy.


I worry that you sincerely believe this. It is distilled nonsense.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What he should have done was nothing, the country was on auto pilot.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look at the chart you posted. Inflation began immediately after Biden started revesing Trump policy with his executive orders. That all started in January 2021.
> 
> What he should have done was nothing, the country was on auto pilot. There was no need to open the border any further, nor was there a need to declare war on American energy.


Inflation began its long march upward in November 2020. What do you mean "no need to open the border any further"? Open the border to what? Trade?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Unemployment has dropped nearly every month Biden has been in office.

Thank you Brandon.


Source


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Fact Check: Has Inflation Gone Up Every Month of Joe Biden's Presidency?
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden faces significant midterm election challenges as inflation has pushed up the price of goods throughout his time in office.
> ...


Oh, now its unemployment. Ok, he is the creator of almost no jobs. Look at pre pandemic employment levels.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

June 1st and a right wing rag 
This is what desperation looks like


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Lies, you are not showing what led up to the 6.2%. ALL Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By not letting the economy melt and fostering the environment that has led to over 400k jobs a month to be generated.

lol yeah ”but Biden” passed a 1.7 trillion Covid billion that focused on stabilizing all the local, state governments, vaccine rollout, and other areas that Trump’s 2.1 trillion dollar grift left exposed. 


NYCBambu said:


> Oh, now its unemployment. Ok, he is the creator of almost no jobs. Look at pre pandemic employment levels.


lmao the very definition of cherry picking.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Oh, now its unemployment. Ok, he is the creator of almost no jobs. Look at pre pandemic employment levels.


Keep going Lucy
But we know you won’t let us kick that ball


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> By not letting the economy melt and fostering the environment that has led to over 400k jobs a month to be generated.
> 
> lol yeah ”but Biden” passed a 1.7 trillion Covid billion that focused on stabilizing all the local, state governments, vaccine rollout, and other areas that Trump’s 2.1 trillion dollar grift left exposed.
> 
> lmao the very definition of cherry picking.


How is the economy not rotting? Big deal he spends money, thats why inflation rose in the first place. Vaccine roll out did nothing but lock us down for no reason. Alpha strain was long gone by then, the real killer.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is the economy not rotting? Big deal he spends money, thats why inflation rose in the first place. Vaccine roll out did nothing but lock us down for no reason. Alpha strain was long gone by then, the real killer.


look up “inflation response lag”. We are seeing the policy consequences of the GQP shutting down Congress.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is the economy not rotting? Big deal he spends money, thats why inflation rose in the first place. Vaccine roll out did nothing but lock us down for no reason. Alpha strain was long gone by then, the real killer.


I heard Biden is the greatest President in a decade 
Prove me wrong?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I heard Biden is the greatest President in a decade
> Prove me wrong?


The man cant even walk a flight of stairs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The man cant even walk a flight of stairs.


He could have me carry him if he ask 
Let’s see you carry the mango Mussolini?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The man cant even walk a flight of stairs.


He drinks water like a champ though. They retired this when agent orange decamped.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The man cant even walk a flight of stairs.


Checks list of 100 requirements to be president......Nope
That's not even on the top 100...thanks for playing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Checks list of 100 requirements to be president......Nope
> That's not even on the top 100...thanks for playing


The other 99 tRUMP didn’t qualify


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He could have me carry him if he ask
> Let’s see you carry the mango Mussolini?


Trump can walk stairs on his own. Biden shakes hands with people that dont exist.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Checks list of 100 requirements to be president......Nope
> That's not even on the top 100...thanks for playing


How about a brain, is having one on the list?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump can walk stairs on his own. Biden shakes hands with people that dont exist.


Ramps...not so much.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How about a brain, is having one on the list?


Brains enough to get elected?.....yep#1


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2022)

Not a difficult choice for the majority of Americans...


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Brains enough to get elected?.....yep#1
> View attachment 5187819


By a “landslide” don’t forget!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Oh, now its unemployment. Ok, he is the creator of almost no jobs. Look at pre pandemic employment levels.


That article is out of date. It was published June 1. Inflation dropped end of July. From 9.1 to 8.5% 

Please try to stay current when you post your cherry picked sources.

Trump's term was a disaster for this country:


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That article is out of date. It was published June 1. Inflation dropped end of July. From 9.1 to 8.5%
> 
> Please try to stay current when you post your cherry picked sources.
> 
> ...


Thats if you include covid. But be fair, look at his numbers before covid. 8.5 is still not much to brag about with inflation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats if you include covid. But be fair, look at his numbers before covid. 8.5 is still not much to brag about with inflation.


Those were Obama’s numbers. That pesky lag thing again.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is the economy not rotting? Big deal he spends money, thats why inflation rose in the first place. Vaccine roll out did nothing but lock us down for no reason. Alpha strain was long gone by then, the real killer.


What lockdown?

400,000+ Jobs gained a Month is rotting to you? Lol keep on selling.


NYCBambu said:


> Thats if you include covid. But be fair, look at his numbers before covid. 8.5 is still not much to brag about with inflation.


Crying about actually measuring the entire term? I imagine a world that Trump didn’t fire the national pandemic response team and pick stupid trade wars with China that lost us over a trillion to the economy and destroyed our working relationship with.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

So much crying in these threads. Bring on the crying baby meme's please


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

trumptards would rather lose under trump than win under Biden.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Biden says that, but in reality its the right protecting themselves from the left. Who takes over entire areas and renames them? (The radical left took over 6 blocks in Seattle, renamed it Chaz.) Thats political violence. Any right wingers do that? Were businesses in NYC boarding up their stores to protect themselves from any radical right groups, or left wing BLM? And who infringes upon our personal rights, and tries to deny parents the right to be a part of their childs education? Who enforces vaccine mandates on their own people, but not for illegals?
> 
> You are supporting a party that looks out for criminals and illegals over their own people.


MAGA attacked our Capitol Building at the urging from Trump who previously spent months conspiring to overthrow our election. Fascism was on full display. 

BLM is not a fascist movement. Go fish.



NYCBambu said:


> Thats if you include covid. But be fair, look at his numbers before covid. 8.5 is still not much to brag about with inflation.


Despite your protests Covid happened. This is literally how Trump left the nation at the end of his presidency. Excuses are for losers.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trumptards would rather lose under trump than win under Biden.


They urgently desire a recession with millions unemployed.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> MAGA attacked our Capitol Building at the urging from Trump who previously spent months conspiring to overthrow our election. Fascism was on full display.
> 
> BLM is not a fascist movement. Go fish.
> 
> ...


Right, a takeover with no weapons and no taking over. Biden has run the country into a recession, just admit it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What lockdown?
> 
> 400,000+ Jobs gained a Month is rotting to you? Lol keep on selling.
> 
> Crying about actually measuring the entire term? I imagine a world that Trump didn’t fire the national pandemic response team and pick stupid trade wars with China that lost us over a trillion to the economy and destroyed our working relationship with.


Look at the amount of people employed before the pandemic, then look at the total now. Then talk to me about job creation. Better to stand up to China than force our population to use their solar panels and electric car batteries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about Biden's CHIPs executive order....*


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Biden's CHIPs executive order....*


280 billion(peanuts) for what actually matters and gets swept under a rug. Half a trillion for student debt. Because hey, we have tons of extra cash laying around, and we dont give away enough free shit as it is. Yesterday in NYC they were giving away free cell phones and cash to illegals.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Right, a takeover with no weapons and no taking over. Biden has run the country into a recession, just admit it.


He absolutely has not. This country is absolutely not in recession. 

It wasn't successful so all is OK over Jan 6? God Damnit man, you are willing to do or say anything to defend the Troll in Chief. People with intent to murder Pence got very close. Secret Service agents made their last calls to their family. Capitol police put their lives and bodies on the line. Many were injured. Your willingness to overlook the crimes of your leader is trademark fascism. 

Tell me, how does closing borders reduce inflation as you said it would in an earlier post and never got around to answer it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> BLM is not a fascist movement.


Yeah, but they're black


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2022)

Bitching about "free shit" doesn't really conjure up an image of someone who is self-actualized


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He absolutely has not. This country is absolutely not in recession.
> 
> It wasn't successful so all is OK over Jan 6? God Damnit man, you are willing to do or say anything to defend the Troll in Chief. People with intent to murder Pence got very close. Secret Service agents made their last calls to their family. Capitol police put their lives and bodies on the line. Many were injured. Your willingness to overlook the crimes of your leader is trademark fascism.
> 
> Tell me, how does closing borders reduce inflation as you said it would in an earlier post and never got around to answer it.


A few radicals got crazy with the Mike Pence thing. Its not as if there was any organized plot to get him. Jan 6th was less hostile than most Pantera shows I've been to. What secret service agent made his last call? The whole thing was a shit show because there was no security there. Whose fault that was is a whole other story.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He absolutely has not. This country is absolutely not in recession.
> 
> It wasn't successful so all is OK over Jan 6? God Damnit man, you are willing to do or say anything to defend the Troll in Chief. People with intent to murder Pence got very close. Secret Service agents made their last calls to their family. Capitol police put their lives and bodies on the line. Many were injured. Your willingness to overlook the crimes of your leader is trademark fascism.
> 
> Tell me, how does closing borders reduce inflation as you said it would in an earlier post and never got around to answer it.


Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple. Less crime means less spending. Less drugs means less spending too.

Yes, we are in a recession. Thanks to democrat wreckless spending and waging war on american energy.









Are We Already In A Recession? Yes, According To Fed Indicator With ‘Excellent’ Track Record


After weak spending data for May, this Fed indicator slipped into negative territory, and Bank of America cut its economic growth forecast to zero.




www.forbes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A few radicals got crazy with the Mike Pence thing. Its not as if there was any organized plot to get him. Jan 6th was less hostile than most Pantera shows I've been to. What secret service agent made his last call? The whole thing was a shit show because there was no security there. Whose fault that was is a whole other story.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple. Less crime means less spending. Less drugs means less spending too.
> 
> Yes, we are in a recession. Thanks to democrat wreckless spending and waging war on american energy.
> 
> ...




The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.

So, there is that. Pelosi set the whole thing up just like she hand picked the panel to attack Trump. 4 kangaroo courts, zero evidence, and nobody held accountable for their false claims about Russia, or the unjust raid of a presidents home.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A few radicals got crazy with the Mike Pence thing. Its not as if there was any organized plot to get him. Jan 6th was less hostile than most Pantera shows I've been to. What secret service agent made his last call? The whole thing was a shit show because there was no security there. Whose fault that was is a whole other story.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
> The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
> The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
> 
> So, there is that. Pelosi set the whole thing up just like she hand picked the panel to attack Trump. 4 kangaroo courts, zero evidence, and nobody held accountable for their false claims about Russia, or the unjust raid of a presidents home.


You omitted the bit about Pentagonads Flynn and Piatt obstructing release of the Guard. 




__





What Was General Charles A. Flynn Up to on 1/6? | LA Progressive






www.laprogressive.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
> The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
> The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
> 
> So, there is that. Pelosi set the whole thing up just like she hand picked the panel to attack Trump. 4 kangaroo courts, zero evidence, and nobody held accountable for their false claims about Russia, or the unjust raid of a presidents home.


You sound like a frustrated republican living in a blue state......


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
> The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
> The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
> 
> So, there is that. Pelosi set the whole thing up just like she hand picked the panel to attack Trump. 4 kangaroo courts, zero evidence, and nobody held accountable for their false claims about Russia, or the unjust raid of a presidents home.


So what was Tump doing the whole time?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A few radicals got crazy with the Mike Pence thing. Its not as if there was any organized plot to get him. Jan 6th was less hostile than most Pantera shows I've been to. What secret service agent made his last call? The whole thing was a shit show because there was no security there. Whose fault that was is a whole other story.


Next you'll say that Trump declassified it.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple. Less crime means less spending. Less drugs means less spending too.
> 
> Yes, we are in a recession. Thanks to democrat wreckless spending and waging war on american energy.
> 
> ...


_Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple.
_
Herbert Hoover said the same in 1929. 

_"Yes we are in a recession"_

Because you say so? I think not.

Recessions don't have hundreds of thousands of new jobs created every month. They don't have month after month of declining unemployment. They don't have growth in wages. They don't have robust consumer spending.

Whoever you are listening to. Stop.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 26, 2022)

All of these qualified folks in international affairs right here. On a weed site. Glad I found this.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> All of these qualified folks in international affairs right here. On a weed site. Glad I found this.


If the politics section is not to your liking, then I would suggest going elsewhere


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You sound like a frustrated republican living in a blue state......
> 
> View attachment 5188041


Great argument you really made a great point.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5188096


cherry picking masters. Keep celebrating socialism, you think its so great but you have no idea.


Fogdog said:


> _Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple._
> 
> Herbert Hoover said the same in 1929.
> 
> ...


None of that has anything to do with a recession. It just means negative growth for 2 consecutive quarters.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> So what was Tump doing the whole time?


That I dont know.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The decision on whether to call National Guard troops to the Capitol is made by what is known as the Capitol Police Board, which is made up of the House Sergeant at Arms, the Senate Sergeant at Arms and the Architect of the Capitol. The board decided not to call the guard ahead of the insurrection but did eventually request assistance after the rioting had already begun, and the troops arrived several hours later.
> The House Sergeant at Arms reports to Pelosi and the Senate Sergeant at Arms reported to McConnell, a Republican who was then Senate Majority Leader. There is no evidence that either directed the security officials not to call the guard beforehand, and Hammill said after the insurrection that Pelosi was never informed of such a request.
> The officials on the board, along with the former Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, have disputed each others’ accounts of who requested the guard when. Both Sergeants of Arms and the police chief resigned immediately after the attack.
> 
> So, there is that. Pelosi set the whole thing up just like she hand picked the panel to attack Trump. 4 kangaroo courts, zero evidence, and nobody held accountable for their false claims about Russia, or the unjust raid of a presidents home.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _Less spending means less inflation, its pretty simple._
> 
> Herbert Hoover said the same in 1929.
> 
> ...


In reality, Joe has created 32,000 jobs in almost 2 years. Big deal he recycled the same jobs. Democrats do a great job skewing the numbers, but the labor force is almost the same size it was before covid.









U.S. labor market defies recession fears as job growth surges in July


U.S. job growth unexpectedly accelerated in July, lifting the level of employment above its pre-pandemic level and pouring cold water on fears the economy was in recession.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> In reality, Joe has created 32,000 jobs in almost 2 years. Big deal he recycled the same jobs. Democrats do a great job skewing the numbers, but the labor force is almost the same size it was before covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5188168


He is good at turning the FBI into a goon squad for democrats. Yea great job. This is why Trump did not lock Hillary up. It would not look good locking your opponent up, it only exposes your level of fear.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5188180


Happy sweet 16 dude, your age shows.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He is good at turning the FBI into a goon squad for democrats. Yea great job. This is why Trump did not lock Hillary up. It would not look good locking your opponent up, it only exposes your level of fear.


Hillary testified under oath and nothing was discovered 
Are you saying the Republicans are an utter failure?
I agree


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Happy sweet 16 dude, your age shows.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep celebrating socialism, you think its so great but you have no idea.


Try it, you’ll like it. 









The 5 Best Countries To Live In And Work Abroad In The World In 2022 | William Russell


2022 is a year of fresh beginnings, and what better way to start anew than to move to a new country? Discover the 5 top places to live in the world.




www.william-russell.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He is good at turning the FBI into a goon squad for democrats. Yea great job. This is why Trump did not lock Hillary up. It would not look good locking your opponent up, it only exposes your level of fear.


----------



## Highway61 (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He is good at turning the FBI into a goon squad for democrats. Yea great job. This is why Trump did not lock Hillary up. It would not look good locking your opponent up, it only exposes your level of fear.


An interesting twist to the Trump stolen document scandal is that Trump and the GOP were so incensed by Hillary Clinton's emails that they changed the criminal statute on mismanagement of government documents to increase penalties. Now Trump is very clearly in violation of that statute on a massive scale and the CIA and FBI will have to assume that human intelligence assets have been compromised. His entire 2016 campaign was based on Clinton's handling of secret emails. Now he will be prosecuted under the law that the GOP pushed to prevent mishandling of sensitive government info. It's harder for Trump to claim ignorance or innocent motive when he pushed so hard for the law change that he now finds himself caught by.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> An interesting twist to the Trump stolen document scandal is that Trump and the GOP were so incensed by Hillary Clinton's emails that they changed the criminal statute on mismanagement of government documents to increase penalties. Now Trump is very clearly in violation of that statute on a massive scale and the CIA and FBI will have to assume that human intelligence assets have been compromised. His entire 2016 campaign was based on Clinton's handling of secret emails. Now he will be prosecuted under the law that the GOP pushed to prevent mishandling of sensitive government info. It's harder for Trump to claim ignorance or innocent motive when he pushed so hard for the law change that he now finds himself caught by.


If thats true, how come nobody raided Hillarys house? She did mis handle the emails and everybody knows it. Whether thats a crime or not is debatable. They still got nothing on Trump, all they do is make stuff up.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If thats true, how come nobody raided Hillarys house?


nothing to find, unlike chez treason party cadres


----------



## Highway61 (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If thats true, how come nobody raided Hillarys house? She did mis handle the emails and everybody knows it. Whether thats a crime or not is debatable. They still got nothing on Trump, all they do is make stuff up.


Nobody raided Clinton's house because she turned over the email server to the FBI. The FBI did not believe that she had further government information. Trump, on the other hand, lied about turning over all government information and the FBI knew he was lying. And the FBI knew that the information was sensitive and not secured. Their options were to keep begging or, after a year and a half, say that enough is enough. I think the FBI deserves criticism for waiting so long to search MAL.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> An interesting twist to the Trump stolen document scandal is that Trump and the GOP were so incensed by Hillary Clinton's emails that they changed the criminal statute on mismanagement of government documents to increase penalties. Now Trump is very clearly in violation of that statute on a massive scale and the CIA and FBI will have to assume that human intelligence assets have been compromised. His entire 2016 campaign was based on Clinton's handling of secret emails. Now he will be prosecuted under the law that the GOP pushed to prevent mishandling of sensitive government info. It's harder for Trump to claim ignorance or innocent motive when he pushed so hard for the law change that he now finds himself caught by.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5188188


Bragging about gas prices, what a riot! Bragging about inflation, worst in 40 years! Boasting about jobs when Biden created a measly 32,000 jobs in 2 years!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Nobody raided Clinton's house because she turned over the email server to the FBI. The FBI did not believe that she had further government information. Trump, on the other hand, lied about turning over all government information and the FBI knew he was lying. And the FBI knew that the information was sensitive and not secured. Their options were to keep begging or, after a year and a half, say that enough is enough. I think the FBI deserves criticism for waiting so long to search MAL.


You say that as if they got something. They found nothing but declassified documents. Their strategy is obvious and consistent, keep accusing Trump of nonsense....just to make him look bad.

Just imagine if the public found out Trump smashed cell phones with a hammer to destroy evidence.


----------



## Highway61 (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Bragging about gas prices, what a riot! Bragging about inflation, worst in 40 years! Boasting about jobs when Biden created a measly 32,000 jobs in 2 years!


I lived through the Reagan years when inflation and the economy were seriously bad. We made it through then and will do so now when conditions are much better than then - so long as we save democracy from the GOP. All other issues are secondary.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You say that as if they got something. They found nothing but declassified documents. Their strategy is obvious and consistent, keep accusing Trump of nonsense....just to make him look bad.


The fact is that they were not declassified is proving to be of consequence.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If thats true, how come nobody raided Hillarys house? She did mis handle the emails and everybody knows it. Whether thats a crime or not is debatable. They still got nothing on Trump, all they do is make stuff up.


You might want to find a new cause to feign loyalty to
If Trump passed info on to someone already under surveillance 
He is caught red handed 
My bet he did 
it will all come out in court 
maybe you can go back to the “walk away” campaign as that worked so well


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You might want to find a new cause to feign loyalty to
> If Trump passed info on to someone already under surveillance
> He is caught red handed
> My bet he did
> ...


People said this every single time Trump was investigated. Muller report, investigation of the investigation, Ukraine nonsense, Russia nonsense, etc.
Btw thanks for not flaming.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> People said this every single time Trump was investigated. Muller report, investigation of the investigation, Ukraine nonsense, Russia nonsense, etc.
> Btw thanks for not flaming.


He had executive protection and a greedy Republican Party looking to hold on to power
He lost the house 
The senate 
And the Presidency 
All in one term
He is now relying solely on the Supreme Court to save his bacon
A fools errand given how the entire country now knows he is a crook 
Maybe you can get over it supporting 
Dictatorsantiss 
Good luck with that hot mess


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He had executive protection and a greedy Republican Party looking to hold on to power
> He lost the house
> The senate
> And the Presidency
> ...


How is he a crook, are you talking about the documents?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> I lived through the Reagan years when inflation and the economy were seriously bad. We made it through then and will do so now when conditions are much better than then - so long as we save democracy from the GOP. All other issues are secondary.


What is so bad about the GOP? They want to protect our borders, give us cheap gas, and allow parents to have a say in kids education. Whats so bad about that?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is he a crook, are you talking about the documents?


You are fully indoctrinated into a cult and refuse to admit he duped you
Not worth responding given your constant defense no matter what
Edit
if he spit in your face you would claim it was a rain shower


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What is so bad about Taco Bell? They want to run for the border, give us cheap gas, and allow parents to have a say in kids indigestion. Whats so bad about that?


 Fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You are fully indoctrinated into a cult and refuse to admit he duped you
> Not worth responding given your constant defense no matter what
> Edit
> if he spit in your face you would claim it was a rain shower


The same as if he pissed on him, Trump will use him like toilet paper to try and wipe the shit off his ass.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You are fully indoctrinated into a cult and refuse to admit he duped you
> Not worth responding given your constant defense no matter what
> Edit
> if he spit in your face you would claim it was a rain shower


Ok, go back to being in high school.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok, go back to being in high school.


Say is you won of dem jeniouses 2?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The same as if he pissed on him, Trump will use him like toilet paper to try and wipe the shit off his ass.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> The only way democrats know how to defend Biden is to attack Trump. The fear is so obvious. See you in November libtard.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

Keep kicking out them RINOS 
LESS republican voters is just good sense


----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If the politics section is not to your liking, then I would suggest going elsewhere


No. I love it. Just don't have the degrees you guys do.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Democrats definition of transparency:


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> cherry picking masters. Keep celebrating socialism, you think its so great but you have no idea.
> 
> None of that has anything to do with a recession. It just means negative growth for 2 consecutive quarters.


No such thing as a nation that is capitalist.

No such thing as a nation that is socialist.

I don't know where you get your information but it's making you less informed. It boggles me how absolutely ignorant and stupid your posts are. Explain, how would closing the border reduce inflation?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

So, do you think Mitch needs to be replaced immediately like Trump does?






*Let's talk about Trump demanding McConnell be replaced....*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> What is so bad about the GOP? They want to protect our borders, give us cheap gas, and allow parents to have a say in kids education. Whats so bad about that?


Reading the nonsense you shit post, it makes me think we should do more to protect our southern border.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

Donald is useful to the democrats, that's why he's running around lose, Mitch would blow Garland if he would indict Trump tomorrow, just to get him out of the way. He wants to spin the economic issues like you do and try, make rationalized arguments and try to appear civilized and non threatening. However Donald wants to refight 2020 and have the GOP spout the big lie and go to the wall for him against the justice system. 2022 will be a referendum on Trump, not Biden, it will be about abortion and protecting democracy from fascism for the democrats. Nobody is in a hurry to indict Trump any time soon, once indicted he will be muzzled by the judge and of little use to the democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> In reality, Joe has created 32,000 jobs in almost 2 years. Big deal he recycled the same jobs. Democrats do a great job skewing the numbers, but the labor force is almost the same size it was before covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, there. Take a few deep breaths. I realize that everything you see and hear does not match your "reality". It's hard, I know, to be confronted with so many contradictions to what you believe to be true. 

For example:


In the United States, the core Producer Price Index (PPI) measures average changes in prices received by domestic producers for their output excluding volatile items such food and energy. 




__





United States Producer Prices Final Demand Less Foods and Energy MoM


The producer price index for final demand less foods and energy in the United States was unchanged in October of 2022, after a downwardly revised 0.2 percent increase in September and compared to market expectations of a 0.3 percent rise. Year-on-year, core producer prices advanced 6.7 percent...




tradingeconomics.com





Inflation rate is a backward looking index. It tells us what happened. PPI is a summary of the changes in costs for producers. It is a forward looking indicator. In July, prices still went up, but very little compared to what we went through during Trump's inflation. 

So, be prepared to continue to be disappointed. Biden's economy is strong and doing better, if not great. After all, Trump passed a lot of gas when he went through the room and it's taking a while to clear the air.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 27, 2022)

Lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> People said this every single time Trump was investigated. Muller report, investigation of the investigation, Ukraine nonsense, Russia nonsense, etc.
> Btw thanks for not flaming.


Impeached twice. Republicans didn't even deny he was guilty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep celebrating socialism, you think its so great but you have no idea.







*Let's talk about the importance of understanding basic philosophies....*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He is good at turning the FBI into a goon squad for democrats. Yea great job. This is why Trump did not lock Hillary up. It would not look good locking your opponent up, it only exposes your level of fear.


Hillary committed no crimes....there's the difference.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There, there. Take a few deep breaths. I realize that everything you see and hear does not match your "reality". It's hard, I know, to be confronted with so many contradictions to what you believe to be true.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Strong economy my ass. I dont know where you live, but here in NY everything costs twice as much. Some things you cant even get. Here is the real measure of how the economy is doing, zero growth(recession).





__





Gross Domestic Product | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)







www.bea.gov


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Hillary committed no crimes....there's the difference.


She lied under oath, that was good enough for me. She pretended she didnt know what wiping a server meant.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> She lied under oath, that was good enough for me. She pretended she didnt know what wiping a server meant.


In that case you will cheer the red half of Congress being imprisoned for that exact premeditated felony.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Impeached twice. Republicans didn't even deny he was guilty.


An impeachment is nothing more than an accusation. He was never unseated, and never resigned.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> An impeachment is nothing more than an accusation. He was never unseated, and never resigned.


As usual, you are wrong. He was tried, found guilty and impeached. The Senate voted not to remove him but the Republicans who made that possible never refuted his guilt.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Strong economy my ass. I dont know where you live, but here in NY everything costs twice as much. Some things you cant even get. Here is the real measure of how the economy is doing, zero growth(recession).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is plenty of information in the previous pages of this thread that refutes your belief. But do go on.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> An impeachment is nothing more than an accusation. He was never unseated, and never resigned.


only because of his republican co-conspirators in the senate.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> As usual, you are wrong. He was tried, found guilty and impeached. The Senate voted not to remove him but the Republicans who made that possible never refuted his guilt.


not true, look up the definition of impeachment, you have it backwards. How do you figure he was found guilty?









impeachment







www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> not true, look up the definition of impeachment, you have it backwards. How do you figure he was found guilty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so Bill Clinton was never impeached.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so Bill Clinton was never impeached.....


He was, but acquitted just like Trump.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> only because of his republican co-conspirators in the senate.


Yes, conspiring to save our nation from socialism.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He was, but acquitted just like Trump.


so then you agree trump was twice impeached......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, conspiring to save our nation from socialism.


conspiracy is a crime......lock republicans up


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, conspiring to save our nation from socialism.


There are no socialists in American government.
Show me *one* elected official who is in favor of collectivizing the means of production and finance.

One will do.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so then you agree trump was twice impeached......


Yeah big deal he was acquitted twice. Adam Schiff should be in jail for making shit up about Russian spies.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah big deal he was acquitted twice. Adam Schiff should be in jail for making shit up about Russian spies.


Adam Schiff has never been impeached.....one of these things is not like the other


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Adam Schiff has never been impeached.....one of these things is not like the other


Thats because republicans dont abuse the system just to get votes. They know better than to waste tax payer money.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah big deal he was acquitted twice. Adam Schiff should be in jail for making shit up about Russian spies.


Um. that’s Shifty Schiff to you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats because republicans dont abuse the system just to get votes. They know better than to waste tax payer money.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats because republicans dont abuse the system just to get votes. They know better than to waste tax payer money.



*Mesa County deputy clerk says Tina Peters 'directed' her actions in election tampering case*

MESA COUNTY, Colo. — Mesa County Deputy Clerk Belinda Knisley pleaded guilty during a hearing Thursday afternoon and was immediately sentenced to two years of probation under a deal that calls for her to testify against her co-defendants, who include Tina Peters.
Knisley formally entered guilty pleas to a trespassing charge, as well as charges of official misconduct and violation of duty, all of which are misdemeanors. The remaining counts against her were dismissed.








Mesa County deputy clerk says Tina Peters 'directed' her actions in election tampering case


Judge Matthew Barrett made it clear he felt Belinda Knisley deserved time behind bars but still approved the deal.




www.9news.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats because republicans dont abuse the system just to get votes. They know better than to waste tax payer money.











Wisconsin Republicans are wasting $676,000 in taxpayer money on a partisan review of the 2020 election. Tell them to stop.


The election has been examined over and over again. Here's the truth: Joe Biden won. There was not rampant fraud. Donald Trump is still a loser.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you, the first son:






Youtube protects Biden, Facebook protects him, mainstream TV too. Democrats know this, do not care. Like blind sheep, they're led to slaughter. Brainwashed, they will believe anything they are told to believe. From protecting illegals from family separation to defending a shitty economy, democrats do as they're told. They will even allow their own children to be poisoned with sexual education agendas, and give up their right to have any input in the subject matter.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ladies and gentlemen I present to you, the first son:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sniff sniff.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> sniff sniff.....
> View attachment 5188299


Hey to be fare he only wants to date her


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hey to be fare he only wants to date her


We both know who the real sniffer is. At least trump sniffs his own kids. Biden sniffs other peoples.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

We need a desperation emoji


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We need a desperation emoji


Nothing desperate about touchy feeley Joes nuzzling.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nothing desperate about touchy feeley Joes nuzzling.


Lmao you know youre desperate when you pull a “but hunter” bit and follow it up with a cherrypicked YouTube video of someone who has gone several decades without any credible scandals.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Lmao you know youre desperate when you pull a “but hunter” bit and follow it up with a cherrypicked YouTube video of someone who has gone several decades without any credible scandals.


Be careful you’ll make him cry


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Lmao you know youre desperate when you pull a “but hunter” bit and follow it up with a cherrypicked YouTube video of someone who has gone several decades without any credible scandals.


The media covers up for Joe, but his accusers are still out there.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Then there are all the racist remarks, all forgiven because he is a democrat.









Biden’s History of Getting Away With Racist Remarks


Joe Biden has a decades-long habit of making overtly racist remarks, taking discriminatory positions and cavorting with known racists—things that would get anyone to his political right tossed out of polite society. But being on the left must make it okay. Just a few days ago, while lamenting...




www.heritage.org


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> We both know who the real sniffer is. At least trump sniffs his own kids. Biden sniffs other peoples.


spoken like a true inbred republican...."Sniff your own kids"


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

And lets not forget the time Biden spoke at Byrds funeral. Bidens idol, former KKK grand master Robert Byrd:


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> spoken like a true inbred republican...."Sniff your own kids"
> View attachment 5188349


Hilarious.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The media covers up for Joe, but his accusers are still out there.


Lmao no I didn’t, it is why I said “credible”.

As in not someone who write Putin porn fan fiction.

You are the definition of desperate,


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Lmao no I didn’t, it is why I said “credible”.
> 
> As in not someone who write Putin porn fan fiction.
> 
> You are the definition of desperate,


Interesting how most right trolls default to the same tired calumnies when they get defensive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about a term Biden used....*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 27, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> No. I love it. Just don't have the degrees you guys do.


I don't have a degree

I took a metalsmithing and jewelrymaking course at Central Oregon Community College


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

Truth be told, democrats will stand up for whatever garbage narrative they are told to. Its just amazing, they even like IRS agents!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Truth be told, democrats will stand up for whatever garbage narrative they are told to. Its just amazing, they even like IRS agents!


Whose garbage narrative are you standing up for?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Truth be told, democrats will stand up for whatever garbage narrative they are told to. Its just amazing, they even like IRS agents!


You mean the ones going after rich asses like Trump who go years without paying taxes due to the IRS being chronically underfunded? Then sure.

The PeeWee Herman troll was a nice touch coming from a moron still selling Putin’s love letter lady.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the ones going after rich asses like Trump who go years without paying taxes due to the IRS being chronically underfunded? Then sure.
> 
> The PeeWee Herman troll was a nice touch coming from a moron still selling Putin’s love letter lady.


also, Heritage Foundation.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the ones going after rich asses like Trump who go years without paying taxes due to the IRS being chronically underfunded? Then sure.
> 
> The PeeWee Herman troll was a nice touch coming from a moron still selling Putin’s love letter lady.


As if you gave a rats ass before Joe decided to double the IRS goon squad? Admit you didnt. I know you didnt, you know too.... deep down you know. Same way you didnt care about trans athletes, kids in cages, or critical race theory.....until you were told to care.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As if you gave a rats ass before Joe decided to double the IRS goon squad? Admit you didnt. I know you didnt, you know too.... deep down you know. Same way you didnt care about trans athletes, kids in cages, or critical race theory.....until you were told to care.


Wow the projection is strong with you.

The fact that the IRS has been understaffed for years has been a problem, and anyone who is paying attention to how rich people are taking advantage of it has known it has been an issue.

As for the rest of you bullshit MAGAt bingo square keywords, the only reason they are even in the news is right wing mini-dictators, like the one down in DeSantistan, are using them to fear monger their cults into voting for them even though they are fucking up their local economies.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I don't have a degree
> 
> I took a metalsmithing and jewelrymaking course at Central Oregon Community College



COCC

it sits on a sort of a butte so it's called "cock on the rock"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Theres no reason to make anything up. Biden has set new records all by himself. Record high inflation, gas prices, illegals, overdoses, and crime. No propaganda, just facts.


You might want to fact check your crime stats. Crime has been rising since the start of the pandemic, but it is nowhere near 1974 levels.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . There was no need to open the border any further. . . . . . . . . .


What exactly do you mean by open borders? I see record numbers of deportations happening.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As if you gave a rats ass before Joe decided to double the IRS goon squad? Admit you didnt. I know you didnt, you know too.... deep down you know. Same way you didnt care about trans athletes, kids in cages, or critical race theory.....until you were told to care.


I don't know about hanimal but yes, I have always been disappointed at how few wealthy tax fraudsters are arrested and deprived of their wealth. That the Inflation Reduction act that wealthy Republican fascists oppose is partially paid for through a beefed up IRS is sweet.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The fact is that they were not declassified is proving to be of consequence.


Kind of. The law is for the mishandling of defense documents. They do not have to be classified for it to be a crime. But of course he didn't go through the steps to get them declassified. It was a shiny thing and he wanted it. Car keys to a baby type thing.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats definition of transparency:


That is every DA's definition. At this point in the case, it is very one sided. They don't want the bad guys to know what the investigation looks like. If there is a trial it will be made public.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know about hanimal but yes, I have always been disappointed at how few wealthy tax fraudsters are arrested and deprived of their wealth. That the Inflation Reduction act that wealthy Republican fascists oppose is partially paid for through a beefed up IRS is sweet.


I saw a documentary about the banking disaster some 14 years ago brought on by known bad practices at the highest levels. The absence of prosecution of those cases still has me diffident about the rule of law mattering among the richest.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> sniff sniff.....
> View attachment 5188299


It's not just trumpf. Incest porn is number one in the bible belt for a reason.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's not just trumpf. Incest porn is number one in the bible belt for a reason.


Dude................................................Pornhub is just not the same. Step sis this, step mom that. I'm back to watching stuff from the 70's and 80's


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The media covers up for Joe, but his accusers are still out there.


Everyone feels sorry for that lady. She made some stuff up about other people too.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . democrats . . . . . . . . even like IRS agents!


Yes, when they are allowed to go after the big money guys instead of the folks living in poverty.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Dude................................................Pornhub is just not the same. Step sis this, step mom that. I'm back to watching stuff from the 70's and 80's


I downloaded a pdf of Victorian erotica recently. It's crazy how into incest they were.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Kind of. The law is for the mishandling of defense documents. They do not have to be classified for it to be a crime. But of course he didn't go through the steps to get them declassified. It was a shiny thing and he wanted it. Car keys to a baby type thing.


Agree, this is the story we are being told. It might be true. If so, Trump will not be charged. They are going to have to show he intended to go through with sharing secret documents with Russia or some such misdeed. 

Maybe we could ask Iran to do us a favor and produce "evidence" that Trump tried to sell it to them. Actually, I don't want that but it's not unlike what Trump tried to do with Biden and Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2022)

Damn that was a slog. 

Now to the reason I came over here. President Joe Rob helping out the educated folks is making the GOP hopping mad. It's just not fair.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Damn that was a slog.
> 
> Now to the reason I came over here. President Joe Rob helping out the educated folks is making the GOP hopping mad. It's just not fair.


thanks, you took one for the team. I couldn't get very far into it. Shut it down when Cruz accused people with loan debt that they couldn't get off the bong long enough to... I don't know, I shut the fucker down.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Truth be told, democrats will stand up for whatever garbage narrative they are told to. Its just amazing, they even like IRS agents!


I'd rather be friends with an IRS agent than a republican....there's limits to how much damage an IRS agent can do...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Truth be told, democrats will stand up for whatever garbage narrative they are told to. Its just amazing, they even like IRS agents!


Let me try to understand.

Republican MAGA fascists were up in arms when a police officer, Eric Chauvin was convicted by a jury who found beyond a shadow of doubt that he murdered George Floyd. 

The same Republican MAGA fascists are angry that more funding will be directed to the IRA to crack down on tax fraud.

In one case they support the law officer regardless of the quality of the evidence, in the other case, they vilify law enforcement officers before they have even begun their work. 

Don't you see the contradiction? I'd rather be woke than degenerate like you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Let me try to understand.
> 
> Republican MAGA fascists were up in arms when a police officer, Eric Chauvin was convicted by a jury who found beyond a shadow of doubt that he murdered George Floyd.
> 
> ...


I am reminded of some extreme libertarian proponents on this site who think competing private policing corporations are a viable concept.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 28, 2022)

As a CPA I can tell you the IRS absolutely needs the $80 B over 10 years. They need to restore staff. They need those funds to recover where the revenue is being lost, which is in the upper income brackets, and to prevent fraudulent refund requests.

Republicans hate accountability. Accountability means keeping an eye on our politicians and civil servants. Responsibility on the other hand means keeping an eye on the population. They love to trumpet "responsibility" because of course it means punishment for anyone in the population that doesn't conform to subjective laws.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wow the projection is strong with you.
> 
> The fact that the IRS has been understaffed for years has been a problem, and anyone who is paying attention to how rich people are taking advantage of it has known it has been an issue.
> 
> As for the rest of you bullshit MAGAt bingo square keywords, the only reason they are even in the news is right wing mini-dictators, like the one down in DeSantistan, are using them to fear monger their cults into voting for them even though they are fucking up their local economies.


Right, so you deny being concerned about kids in cages before being told to. I bet you were concerned about those Aunt Jemima pancake ads too. Must of lost tons of sleep before that one.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> As a CPA I can tell you the IRS absolutely needs the $80 B over 10 years. They need to restore staff. They need those funds to recover where the revenue is being lost, which is in the upper income brackets, and to prevent fraudulent refund requests.
> 
> Republicans hate accountability. Accountability means keeping an eye on our politicians and civil servants. Responsibility on the other hand means keeping an eye on the population. They love to trumpet "responsibility" because of course it means punishment for anyone in the population that doesn't conform to subjective laws.


I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to. One day its Orange man bad, next day its canceling a song they dont like. Whatever woke nonsense they dream up, is quickly inserted into the agenda. Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? They were told to. Nobody says shit about kids on the border now. Just stop wall construction and invite them all over. 2 million this year, new record. New record for overdoses too, but democrats reman in denial.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wow the projection is strong with you.
> 
> The fact that the IRS has been understaffed for years has been a problem, and anyone who is paying attention to how rich people are taking advantage of it has known it has been an issue.
> 
> As for the rest of you bullshit MAGAt bingo square keywords, the only reason they are even in the news is right wing mini-dictators, like the one down in DeSantistan, are using them to fear monger their cults into voting for them even though they are fucking up their local economies.


Desantis had a surplus this year, thank you for mentioning good republican fiscal spending.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to.


Says the member of a cult. 

Hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to. One day its Orange man bad, next day its canceling a song they dont like. Whatever woke nonsense they dream up, is quickly inserted into the agenda. Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? They were told to. Nobody says shit about kids on the border now. Just stop wall construction and invite them all over. 2 million this year, new record. New record for overdoses too, but democrats reman in denial.


the overdoses are among MAGA facing a collapse of their unreality. A salutary trend.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'd rather be friends with an IRS agent than a republican....there's limits to how much damage an IRS agent can do...


Yeah that makes alot of sense. Like all IRS agents are democrats, right.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Let me try to understand.
> 
> Republican MAGA fascists were up in arms when a police officer, Eric Chauvin was convicted by a jury who found beyond a shadow of doubt that he murdered George Floyd.
> 
> ...


Up in arms about Chauvin..... what are you talking about? As if you know millions of peoples reactions, right!! And then the personal insults, brilliant. This is the woke way. When you know your party contributes nothing, just insult the other party. I bet Joe Biden taught you that himself, because he does it too. And it just shows the level of maturity of your party in general, very sad. Meanwhile, crime, inflation, illegals and overdose deaths are ok in democrat land. Have a great day Fog.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . I bet you were concerned about those Aunt Jemima pancake ads too. Must of lost tons of sleep before that one.


Those guys care about selling syrup. When it paid to be racist, they were racists. Now that it cost them money to be racists, they are no longer openly racist.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> . . . . . . . . Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? . . . . . .


Please explain what you mean by this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Please explain what you mean by this? Thanks in advance.


Biden stopped wall construction and invited them over. He re-started catch and release, created a shit show.









Biden Signs Executive Orders Reversing Trump Immigration Policies


Among other initiatives, US leader will attempt to reunite 600 children separated from their parents at the US-Mexican border by Trump immigration policy




www.voanews.com





Joe will do anything for votes, democrats just go along for the ride. This week its trans athletes kicking teen girls asses, next week its illegals. In democrat land crime is ok, drug overdoses are ok, open borders and wreckless spending are ok. Joe says college loan money is suddenly free, as if it will just disappear. He lies and you believe it. Just like the fake inflation reduction act. Spending does not reduce inflation. Its really a climate nonsense bill.









Joe Biden to pause border wall construction, issue protections for DACA recipients and roll back other Trump immigration policies


The incoming president also plans to send a comprehensive immigration reform plan to Congress after he takes office.




www.texastribune.org


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Those guys care about selling syrup. When it paid to be racist, they were racists. Now that it cost them money to be racists, they are no longer openly racist.


So you think that syrup was racist? Aunt Jemima was one of the most successful black entrepreneurs of all time! As if anybody gave a shit before some dumb ass decided it was racist. People are offended by pancake boxes but we shouldnt be offended by men wearing dresses or dudes with seven penis rings in public bathrooms.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So you think that syrup was racist? Aunt Jemima was one of the most successful black entrepreneurs of all time! As if anybody gave a shit before some dumb ass decided it was racist. People are offended by pancake boxes but we shouldnt be offended by men wearing dresses or dudes with seven penis rings in public bathrooms.


A dude who can wear seven penis rings and still pee without getting it everywhere is gonna get my respect. 

It begs the question of how you, Sir, would become aware of some bathroom rando’s penis ring count. It suggests unusual attention.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to. One day its Orange man bad, next day its canceling a song they dont like. Whatever woke nonsense they dream up, is quickly inserted into the agenda. Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? They were told to. Nobody says shit about kids on the border now. Just stop wall construction and invite them all over. 2 million this year, new record. New record for overdoses too, but democrats reman in denial.


First everyday is orange moron bad
It is called having principles 
And the only reason Dicsantis can spend like a drunken sailor is because of Floridas ridiculous toll roads 
Every person traveling spends over twenty dollars a day in toll roads 
That’s what you would call government overreach 
And as far as cancel culture those darn liberals keep canceling books
Oh wait that is your cult too
Hmmm
I guess you were just confessing


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Biden stopped wall construction and invited them over. He re-started catch and release, created a shit show. . . . . . .


Oh, the wall that folks can climb with ease? 





And he started going by the law and allowing folks the chance to apply for asylum. We really need more judges so that can go faster. Everyday tons of young men are turned back. Not sure how that equates with open boarders.

But the shit show is caused by climate change, drug wars, etc, etc. It's going to keep getting worse as the living conditions in Central America continue to degrade. 





__





TRAC Immigration - Comprehensive, independent, and nonpartisan information about immigration enforcement


TRAC Immigration - Comprehensive, independent, and nonpartisan information about immigration enforcement




trac.syr.edu


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> First everyday is orange moron bad
> It is called having principles
> And the only reason Dicsantis can spend like a drunken sailor is because of Floridas ridiculous toll roads
> Every person traveling spends over twenty dollars a day in toll roads
> ...


You are the one who is in a cult, the democrat cult. A world where nothing matters except blind faith to its leader, a puppet who doesnt even call the shots. In the democrat cult, its members are trained not to care about drug overdoses, illegals, crime, murder, inflation, national debt, or gas prices. All they know, is orange man bad. Thats a cult.

If responsible governing is so easy why cant California get it together? They cant even get their homeless population under control.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Oh, the wall that folks can climb with ease?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Climate change please explain that one. Nobody said the wall was perfect, but better than nothing. We see where nothing gets us.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Climate change please explain that one. Nobody said the wall was perfect, but better than nothing. We see where nothing gets us.


Two bad hurricanes in Central America has forced thousands of small farmers off their land. Drought in other areas have done the same.. When folks can't feed their family they move to somewhere they can.

The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies report over 4.3 million Central Americans - including 3 million Hondurans - have been impacted by Hurricane Eta alone, which struck Nicaragua on November 3rd. Those numbers rose when Hurricane Iota struck two weeks later, again in Nicaragua on November 16th.
The Red Cross America’s division described conditions as a "triple emergency” in Honduras and Guatemala of: hurricane Eta, the COVID-19 pandemic, and the years-long drought that has deeply impacted agriculture, making even subsistence agriculture, impossible across large sections of the region. The Red Cross says it is now readying for internal displacement, as well as migration across borders, as a result.

November 19, 2020










Central America — Spotlight — Climate Refugees


CLIMATE DISPLACEMENT IN THE NEWS




www.climate-refugees.org


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are the one who is in a cult, the democrat cult. A world where nothing matters except blind faith to its leader, a puppet who doesnt even call the shots. In the democrat cult, its members are trained not to care about drug overdoses, illegals, crime, murder, inflation, national debt, or gas prices. All they know, is orange man bad. Thats a cult.
> 
> If responsible governing is so easy why cant California get it together? They cant even get their homeless population under control.


Are you actually putting in effort to say things so easily proven false so that people respond and keep this stupid thread alive?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Two bad hurricanes in Central America has forced thousands of small farmers off their land. Drought in other areas have done the same.. When folks can't feed their family they move to somewhere they can.
> 
> The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies report over 4.3 million Central Americans - including 3 million Hondurans - have been impacted by Hurricane Eta alone, which struck Nicaragua on November 3rd. Those numbers rose when Hurricane Iota struck two weeks later, again in Nicaragua on November 16th.
> The Red Cross America’s division described conditions as a "triple emergency” in Honduras and Guatemala of: hurricane Eta, the COVID-19 pandemic, and the years-long drought that has deeply impacted agriculture, making even subsistence agriculture, impossible across large sections of the region. The Red Cross says it is now readying for internal displacement, as well as migration across borders, as a result.
> ...


When was the hurricane? That article is 2 years old. Even so, a hurricane is a hurricane....not caused by man. This is what foreign aid is supposed to be for. Not a free pass to bypass American law.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Are you actually putting in effort to say things so easily proven false so that people respond and keep this stupid thread alive?


No, I am establishing facts. Democrats will believe and support whatever garbage narrative they are told to. 9th month abortion, no problem. 35% crime increase, no worries. 40 year high inflation rate, mere bag of shells. Pay double at the pump, no problem. Government continues to hand out free money we dont have, nobody cares. But if they are told to care about kids on the border being separated from their parents.... suddenly everybody is concerned.


Good thing governors like Jim Abbot of Texas are shoving Bidens border policy up his ass.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No, I am establishing facts. Democrats will believe and support whatever garbage narrative they are told to. 9th month abortion, no problem. 35% crime increase, no worries. 40 year high inflation rate, mere bag of shells. Pay double at the pump, no problem. Government continues to hand out free money we dont have, nobody cares. But if they are told to care about kids on the border being separated from their parents.... suddenly everybody is concerned.
> 
> 
> Good thing governors like Jim Abbot of Texas are shoving Bidens border policy up his ass.


No power grid Abbot 
No problem for cultist


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No, I am establishing facts. Democrats will believe and support whatever garbage narrative they are told to. 9th month abortion, no problem. 35% crime increase, no worries. 40 year high inflation rate, mere bag of shells. Pay double at the pump, no problem. Government continues to hand out free money we dont have, nobody cares. But if they are told to care about kids on the border being separated from their parents.... suddenly everybody is concerned.
> 
> 
> Good thing governors like Jim Abbot of Texas are shoving Bidens border policy up his ass.


Nope, you are only regurgitating nonsense right wing propaganda that is easily debunked.

I feel really bad for you if you really believe this stuff man (ie not just a paid troll), because you are so snowballed it must be nearly debilitating.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Are you actually putting in effort to say things so easily proven false so that people respond and keep this stupid thread alive?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 28, 2022)

Today I learned Republicans don't understand the definition of "fact"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Up in arms about Chauvin..... what are you talking about? As if you know millions of peoples reactions, right!! And then the personal insults, brilliant. This is the woke way. When you know your party contributes nothing, just insult the other party. I bet Joe Biden taught you that himself, because he does it too. And it just shows the level of maturity of your party in general, very sad. Meanwhile, crime, inflation, illegals and overdose deaths are ok in democrat land. Have a great day Fog.


I re-read my post. Not an insult anywhere in it. 

Also your post didn't address the contradiction. GOP MAGA fascists like yourself cry and moan about officers who haven't even been hired. Yet they defend a police officer who has been tried and convicted after a jury found him guilty beyond the shadow of doubt. That is a very high threshold for a prosecutor to overcome but prosecutors did it. How do you hold both of those beliefs at once?

Eric Chauvin was found guilty. The evidence was powerful and his defense could not convince the jury it was anything BUT murder.

The IRS is staffing up to go after tax fraudsters. They can't have done anything to complain about because they aren't even hired.

Those are the facts. MAGA GOP fascists like you can't see them for what they are. I'm finally beginning to understand what's wrong with your kind. Degraded is the word for that.

Oh, and coming from a degraded person, calling me the opposite, which is woke is a compliment. You can't understand this but that's not surprising.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Today I learned Republicans don't understand the definition of "fact"


I learned it in ‘81 when this was one of the “data” supporting the libertublican zeal for cutting taxes.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are the one who is in a cult, the democrat cult. A world where nothing matters except blind faith to its leader, a puppet who doesnt even call the shots. In the democrat cult, its members are trained not to care about drug overdoses, illegals, crime, murder, inflation, national debt, or gas prices. All they know, is orange man bad. Thats a cult.
> 
> If responsible governing is so easy why cant California get it together? They cant even get their homeless population under control.


Jesus christ guy, you are a clown.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Jesus christ guy, you are a clown.


Buttery e-mails


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Buttery e-mails


“Buttery males!”


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Jesus christ guy, you are a clown.


And you are a blind sheep, doing exactly what Joe Biden says to do. Go on and insult me some more.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I re-read my post. Not an insult anywhere in it.
> 
> Also your post didn't address the contradiction. GOP MAGA fascists like yourself cry and moan about officers who haven't even been hired. Yet they defend a police officer who has been tried and convicted after a jury found him guilty beyond the shadow of doubt. That is a very high threshold for a prosecutor to overcome but prosecutors did it. How do you hold both of those beliefs at once?
> 
> ...



Nobody I know defended him, dont know what youre talking about. Are you happy with the BLM movement demonizing good cops across America, and spiking crime 35% in NYC?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> And you are a blind sheep, doing exactly what Joe Biden says to do. Go on and insult me some more.


Oh, hi. 

Assuming you are sooooo right about the precedents that were (lol) established in JW vs NARA Defendant, why haven't Trump's lawyers invoked them in his effort to retrieve "his" documents that were seized by the DOJ at Mar a Lago? I mean it's a lock that he'd win, if what you say is true. Right?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> And you are a blind sheep, doing exactly what Joe Biden says to do. Go on and insult me some more.


Will do. Do you think any of us give a shit about what biden says in the same way you do trump? You simple minded dipshit. Biden can't get a mob of supporters to attack the capital because our brains aren't broken. Yeah we do all back stuff that's good for us...imagine that, voting for your self interest. Go shoot up more pizza places you weirdo.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody I know defended him, dont know what youre talking about. Are you happy with the BLM movement demonizing good cops across America, and spiking crime 35% in NYC?











Nearly Half Of Republicans Think Derek Chauvin Verdict Was Wrong, Poll Shows


A new CBS poll reveals stark differences in opinion along party lines about the conviction of the former Minneapolis Police officer.




www.forbes.com





BLM is about ending police brutality. Why do you support police brutality? Seems that you do agree with those who think the Chauvin verdict was wrong. Am I wrong? Do you think he was guilty?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Will do. Do you think any of us give a shit about what biden says in the same way you do trump? You simple minded dipshit. Biden can't get a mob of supporters to attack the capital because our brains aren't broken. Yeah we do all back stuff that's good for us...imagine that, voting for your self interest. Go shoot up more pizza places you weirdo.


Have you seen a Biden rally? He can't get his own family to attend.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody I know defended him, dont know what youre talking about. Are you happy with the BLM movement demonizing good cops across America, and spiking crime 35% in NYC?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Have you seen a Biden rally? He can't get his own family to attend.


Have you seen the popular vote?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Have you seen a Biden rally? He can't get his own family to attend.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nearly Half Of Republicans Think Derek Chauvin Verdict Was Wrong, Poll Shows
> 
> 
> A new CBS poll reveals stark differences in opinion along party lines about the conviction of the former Minneapolis Police officer.
> ...


Of course he was guilty, dont assume things about me. I am not brain washed to defend every cop on every instance. BLM is responsible for billions in damage and over 30 deaths. Nobody held accountable. Kamala bails them out of jail and nancy bows down to the mob.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah that makes alot of sense. Like all IRS agents are democrats, right.


we can only hope they are.....Vote Blue all the way thru.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Of course he was guilty, dont assume things about me. I am not brain washed to defend every cop on every instance. BLM is responsible for billions in damage and over 30 deaths. Nobody held accountable. Kamala bails them out of jail and nancy bows down to the mob.


BLM is about ending police brutality. They did not have anything to do with the property damage. Quite the opposite. There are many examples where BLM protesters stopped rioters.

That said, when a police officer brutally murders another Black man and hundreds of thousands turn out to protest the murder, why do the police attack the protesters and ignore those breaking windows and starting fires? It seems to me the police are at fault, not BLM.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No, I am establishing facts. Democrats will believe and support whatever garbage narrative they are told to. 9th month abortion, no problem. 35% crime increase, no worries. 40 year high inflation rate, mere bag of shells. Pay double at the pump, no problem. Government continues to hand out free money we dont have, nobody cares. But if they are told to care about kids on the border being separated from their parents.... suddenly everybody is concerned.
> 
> 
> Good thing governors like Jim Abbot of Texas are shoving Bidens border policy up his ass.


Texas the 1 star state...


----------



## obijohn (Aug 28, 2022)

Texas and Florida re good examples of what our country could become if we don't vote blue. Oppressive shitholes. Read earlier today that because in part of the new anti abortion rulings, females are registering to vote like there's no tomorrow. Good news for Dems this fall IMO.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

*Yes, Texans actually pay more in taxes than Californians do*
*While ITEP's findings were compiled from 2018 data, one expert says not much has changed in Texas over the last four years.*
"California has the most 'equitable' state/local tax structure in the US, while Texas has the 2nd least. Despite right [wing] propaganda to the contrary, Texas is not low tax for the people most in need. They only care about reducing taxes for the rich, not about helping the poor and creating an equitable system."








Yes, Texans actually pay more in taxes than Californians do


While the findings were from compiled from 2018 data, one expert says not much has...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

obijohn said:


> Texas and Florida re good examples of what our country could become if we don't vote blue. Oppressive shitholes. Read earlier today that because in part of the new anti abortion rulings, females are registering to vote like there's no tomorrow. Good news for Dems this fall IMO.


I wish it hadn't gotten to this point. Republicans have been telling the public for years they were going to do exactly what they did. Stack SCOTUS with judges who were ready to abolish Roe. I heard a commentator say people were living rent free and depending on the invincibility of the Roe V Wade ruling rather than defending it with their vote. It didn't have to come to this. 

That said, I hope the people who are newly signed up stay engaged. It's not just women's reproductive rights that is at stake but the all of the civil rights that were fought for and won by the past generation. They paid in blood and those who came after acted as if that was a one-time only payment. But it's not. A delinquent bill has come due. I hope that this generation is willing to pay up. As you say, there are hopeful signs that they are.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody held accountable.


Were you aware there have been some 13,000 protestors arrested?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Were you aware there have been some 13,000 protestors arrested?


lock them up...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That term is misapplied. trump derangement syndrome should be applied to the deranged individuals who still support him.


Actually we like it the way it’s meant, No redefining needed. Simple. But….if you’re interested I’d like for you to define what a women is.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5188819


Now, that’s Funny! LOL


----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5188819


Where’s the BLM MONEY? Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are churchgoing Republicans even allowed to have organisms?


You should go to church and find out.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thank you for proving the point of the meme.


Meme, meme, everywhere a meme. But, know brains!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> scrabble scrabble goes the litterbox


Keep out of the litter box and clean after yourself. What a leftist loser!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Have you seen the popular vote?


Yea they cheated.


shimbob said:


> Were you aware there have been some 13,000 protestors arrested?


Yeah I saw that too, total bullshit DOJ harassment. Goon squad, just like IRS thugs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yea they cheated.
> 
> Yeah I saw that too, total bullshit DOJ harassment. Goon squad, just like IRS thugs.


denying reality is another attribute of MAGA GOP fascists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> if you’re interested I’d like for you to define what a women is.


Oh, I don’t know, another thing you’ve never given pleasure to?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You should go to church and find out.


I did. I’m not going back. 

Do you have any, uhm, insight into what the penis ring thing is about? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually we like it the way it’s meant, No redefining needed. Simple. But….if you’re interested I’d like for you to define what a women is.


ok I’ll bite, assuming no rings. 

What is* a women*?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Where’s the BLM MONEY? Lol


BLM released the report in May. They are being transparent about their finances.

Where are Donald Trump's tax returns.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Meme, meme, everywhere a meme. But, know brains!


know brains?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Where’s the BLM MONEY? Lol







__





Loading…






www.doi.gov


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Trump did not leave Biden (OPPY) with a lot of debt . It's them Democraps that spend all the repubicans money, republicans don't hand out money and programs, the democrats do that. 8 years Republicans and 4 years Democrats. The country first, sorry ass hand-outs second.
But what the hell, all are Americans. Democrats are now spending money from Social Security funds to address mental healthcare issues with children. Use that STATES MEDICAID INSTEAD. LEAVE OUR RETIREMENTS ALONE, COMMIES.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Trump did not leave Biden (OPPY) with a lot of debt . It's them Democraps that spend all the repubicans money, republicans don't hand out money and programs, the democrats do that. 8 years Republicans and 4 years Democrats. The country first, sorry ass hand-outs second.
> But what the hell, all are Americans. Democrats are now spending money from Social Security funds to address mental healthcare issues with children. Use that STATES MEDICAID INSTEAD. LEAVE OUR RETIREMENTS ALONE, COMMIES.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Trump did not leave Biden (OPPY) with a lot of debt . It's them Democraps that spend all the repubicans money, republicans don't hand out money and programs, the democrats do that. 8 years Republicans and 4 years Democrats. The country first, sorry ass hand-outs second.
> But what the hell, all are Americans. Democrats are now spending money from Social Security funds to address mental healthcare issues with children. Use that STATES MEDICAID INSTEAD. LEAVE OUR RETIREMENTS ALONE, COMMIES.


^Look at that. Just look at what the trumptard said.

Now look at deficit reduction of Democratic Party Presidents and compare them to the GOP MAGA fascist president's





Biden and Obama cut deficits that they inherited from Republican administrations. Trump only ever raised them. Why do your kind lie so much? Is it because your are aping your leader?


----------



## Sativied (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Meme, meme, everywhere a meme. But, know brains!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

@Sativied, cheers


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

Google the inconvenient truth about the Democratic Party.
There you'll find that they created the KKK, and presently support them. Also George Washington stated " whatever we do " do not have another party"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Google the inconvenient truth about the Democratic Party.
> There you'll find that they created the KKK, and presently support them. Also George Washington stated " whatever we do " do not have another party"


whenI did, my findings did not conform to this claim.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Trump did not leave Biden (OPPY) with a lot of debt . It's them Democraps that spend all the repubicans money, republicans don't hand out money and programs, the democrats do that. 8 years Republicans and 4 years Democrats. The country first, sorry ass hand-outs second.
> But what the hell, all are Americans. Democrats are now spending money from Social Security funds to address mental healthcare issues with children. Use that STATES MEDICAID INSTEAD. LEAVE OUR RETIREMENTS ALONE, COMMIES.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Google the inconvenient truth about the Democratic Party.
> There you'll find that they created the KKK, and presently support them. Also George Washington stated " whatever we do " do not have another party"


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Google the inconvenient truth about the Democratic Party.
> There you'll find that they created the KKK, and presently support them. Also George Washington stated " whatever we do " do not have another party"


Oh, that one is so old.

Yes, we know that GOP MAGA fascists prefer to talk about ancient history because recent behavior of GOP MAGA fascists has been awful.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^Look at that. Just look at what the trumptard said.
> 
> Now look at deficit reduction of Democratic Party Presidents and compare them to the GOP MAGA fascist president's
> 
> ...


Obama doubled the national debt, nothing to brag about so slow down there champ.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Obama doubled the national debt, nothing to brag about so slow down there champ.


actually,


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


Is that your favorite color, Pink ?


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, that one is so old.
> 
> Yes, we know that GOP MAGA fascists prefer to talk about ancient history because recent behavior of GOP MAGA fascists has been awful.


Opinions and butt holes we all have them


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> BLM released the report in May. They are being transparent about their finances.
> 
> Where are Donald Trump's tax returns.


FBI TOOK THEM, ASK THEM.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Is that your favorite color, Pink ?


I am also fond of purple, when worn well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Opinions and butt holes we all have them


Now you are just trying to arouse me.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Obama doubled the national debt, nothing to brag about so slow down there champ.


Deficits add to the debt. Obama decreased the deficit five times during his eight years in office. Biden has cut the deficit twice already and looks to cut it even more. Trump only ever increased the deficit. 

The only president in the modern era to have a surplus that cut the national debt was Bill Clinton.

The concept of fiscally responsible Republicans is more like the tooth fairy than reality. You guys suck at this.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Deficits add to the debt. Obama decreased the deficit five times during his eight years in office. Biden has cut the deficit twice already and looks to cut it even more. Trump only ever increased the deficit.
> 
> The only president in the modern era to have a surplus that cut the national debt was Bill Clinton.
> 
> The concept of fiscally responsible Republicans is more like the tooth fairy than reality. You guys suck at this.


Obama most likely would have as well, had he not been handed the Bushruptcy.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> FBI TOOK THEM, ASK THEM.


lulz Does lying like Donnie make you feel powerful?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Obama most likely would have as well, had he not been handed the Bushruptcy.


Shrub and Donald both had the best economies for cutting deficits yet they only ever increased them. Obama and Biden were dealing with the wreckage their predecessors left behind and STILL managed to reduce deficits. Democrats are better administrators. Plain and simple.

@Weedvin


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Shrub and Donald both had the best economies for cutting spending yet they only ever increased deficits. Obama and Biden are dealing the wreckage their predecessors left behind and STILL managed to reduce deficits.


It is why the Repug calumnies are so offensive in this regard. Talk about the equivalent of stolen valor.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to. One day its Orange man bad, next day its canceling a song they dont like. Whatever woke nonsense they dream up, is quickly inserted into the agenda. Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? They were told to. Nobody says shit about kids on the border now. Just stop wall construction and invite them all over. 2 million this year, new record. New record for overdoses too, but democrats reman in denial.


I didn't make my post in reply to anything you posted in particular. I'm tired of hours on hold trying to resolve auto-generated IRS notices. I didn't charge for those that much in the past. Now I must.

What open border policy? He just negotiated with Mexico to have them contribute $1.5B for new technology for tracking, apprehending, and preventing illegal immigration. I'm fine with that. Technology continues to improve and will resolve the problem more efficiently IMO. We should be using immigrants for jobs in demand anyway. Jobs that are causing inflation and disruption of the supply chain, such as truck drivers, produce pickers, etc. I'm not worried. They still pay taxes. Just a pragmatic problem to me.

New record for reckless stupidity and damage to our national security too but we can see now that the DOJ is working on it. Record for worst pandemic response, etc....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Opinions and butt holes we all have them


Yes but the orange lips are a dead giveaway comrade


----------



## shimbob (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yeah I saw that too, total bullshit DOJ harassment. Goon squad, just like IRS thugs.


Oh, so on one hand BLM protestors weren't held accountable, but on the other hand when they were that was DOJ harassment, good squads.
Heads I win, tails you lose?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 28, 2022)

Jill Biden Caught Physically Moving Dementia Patient Joe at Airport Who Is Stuck With Hand Out


First ever in history, our first lady physically moving the president backwards while he's speaking to the press. Incredible evidence of Biden's cognitive issues




rumble.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Rumble again!


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 28, 2022)

How did trump declassify all the documents that the fbi planted there. I'm very confused


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How did trump declassify all the documents that the fbi planted there. I'm very confused


Doesn't matter. He will get all of his documents back after he tells the judge about precedents set when Judicial Watch vs NARA was ruled to have no merit, has no standing and was thrown out by a judge who could barely contain their laughter.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was only making a point, and it is quite valid. Democrats will back up whatever garbage narrative they are told to. One day its Orange man bad, next day its canceling a song they dont like. Whatever woke nonsense they dream up, is quickly inserted into the agenda. Why is everybody blinded by Joes open border policy? They were told to. Nobody says shit about kids on the border now. Just stop wall construction and invite them all over. 2 million this year, new record. New record for overdoses too, but democrats reman in denial.


Oh horse shit, man.

The IRS was gutted right after Republicans took over in 2010. The cut and cut and cut the IRS budget to the point where the can't even answer phone calls for help with taxes. Their computer systems still run on COBAL. They can no longer pursue large corporations or wealthy tax cheats because they have neither the man power or lawyers to do so. Their ability to conduct audits has been cut to a fraction of what's needed to ensure compliance with tax laws.

We all know why Republicans did this. They are as corrupt as five day old road kill. It's all about paying less in taxes and the less the IRS is able to do, the easier it is to get away with dodgy schemes.

I know you won't listen to this but maybe others will, it's quite an eye opener assuming one doesn't close their eyes tightly shut. Your level of cynicism is sickening.

*How the ultrawealthy devise ways to not pay their share of taxes*









How the ultrawealthy devise ways to not pay their share of taxes


Journalist Jesse Eisinger says a trove of IRS data acquired by ProPublica shows that many of America's billionaires avoid paying any taxes — sometimes by claiming big deductions from posh hobbies.




www.npr.org





_DAVIES: A lot of Republicans have attacked this additional IRS funding, saying that they're really going after ordinary Americans and that it's going to be an intrusive attack. And I have to share quotes that were in The Washington Post from House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy. This is the Republican leader in the U.S. House of Representatives. He said, quote, "do you know what the IRS has? Four thousand six hundred guns, 5 million rounds of ammunition. Why? Democrats want to double its already massive size." He further adds, "with this new power, the IRS will snoop around in your bank account, your Venmo, your small business. They, the government, will shake you down for every last cent." And then he adds that in light of the FBI's search on, you know, President Trump's home in Mar-a-Lago, "do you really trust this administration's IRS to be fair, not to abuse their power?" This has really gotten some traction, particularly in conservative media. What do you make of all that?

EISINGER: Well, I mean, let's be frank. It's ridiculous. These claims are based on lies. They're lying that these IRS agents are going to be armed. A bare, small percentage of them will be for only the most egregious situations of tax evasion for drug dealers, you know, cartel owners, organized crime. And they're going to have more agents, but they're losing agents at a huge clip and you - losing employees at a huge clip, so they can't answer phones for people. So most of these new employees are going to be answering phones for average people and helping them get their questions answered so that they can pay taxes.

This is a campaign against the IRS to protect corporations and the wealthy because corporations and the wealthy have had it so good for the last few years and decades and been able to avoid taxes and their tax burden - the largest corporations and the wealthy, especially the ultrawealthy - has collapsed. They're not paying their fair share. And the Republicans are protecting those people by attacking the IRS. And it would be comical - these lies are so easily debunked - except that when they talk about the IRS wielding weapons and Chuck Grassley talked about agents having AK-15s - I think he meant AR-15s, which is ludicrous - what that's doing is putting civil servants, hardworking IRS people, at risk. And in fact, the commissioner of the IRS, just in the recent days, had to put a safety alert out and a safety assessment out for employees because of all the threats that IRS employees are experiencing._


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am also fond of purple, when worn well.
> 
> View attachment 5188890


I'm thinking your about to exit the closet ? Spare time A


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whenI did, my findings did not conform to this claim.


Try again, ?


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Now you are just trying to arouse me.


Cannabineer ? He's got the photos


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh horse shit, man.
> 
> The IRS was gutted right after Republicans took over in 2010. The cut and cut and cut the IRS budget to the point where the can't even answer phone calls for help with taxes. Their computer systems still run on COBAL. They can no longer pursue large corporations or wealthy tax cheats because they have neither the man power or lawyers to do so. Their ability to conduct audits has been cut to a fraction of what's needed to ensure compliance with tax laws.
> 
> ...


It's warranted concern, the IRS literally had to pay damages for targeting audits bases on political affiliation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Try again, ?


link instead?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> I'm thinking your about to exit the closet ? Spare time A


Been out for a while.


----------



## Weedvin (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz Does lying like Donnie make you feel powerful?
> 
> View attachment 5188897


Look in the mirror 


Fogdog said:


> Oh horse shit, man.
> 
> The IRS was gutted right after Republicans took over in 2010. The cut and cut and cut the IRS budget to the point where the can't even answer phone calls for help with taxes. Their computer systems still run on COBAL. They can no longer pursue large corporations or wealthy tax cheats because they have neither the man power or lawyers to do so. Their ability to conduct audits has been cut to a fraction of what's needed to ensure compliance with tax laws.
> 
> ...


Holly cow man, you should have a podcast


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Look in the mirror
> 
> Holly cow man, you should have a podcast


Why should I? It's you who are lying, not me.

holy cow, man you should stop sucking.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> It's warranted concern, the IRS literally had to pay damages for targeting audits bases on political affiliation.


There are three problems with that statement. Why am I not surprised?

First, one does not follow the other. That there was a scandal over the IRS purportedly targeting conservative groups, does not mean the IRS's enforcement capability should be squeezed to the point where it can no longer assure compliance with tax laws. 

Second, the IRS did not target audits at all. They targeted political groups for extra scrutiny when they applied for tax exempt status. They did not pay damages. As a result of the settlement, the IRS admitted it was wrong when it based screenings of the groups’ applications on their names or policy positions, subjected the groups to heightened scrutiny and delays and demanded unnecessary information from the groups, the agreement in the Washington case said. 

Third, it was only a scandal about the IRS targeting conservative groups because Republicans said so. 

*Four years later, the IRS tea party scandal looks very different. It may not even be a scandal.*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/four-years-later-the-irs-tea-party-scandal-looks-very-different-it-may-not-even-be-a-scandal/2017/10/05/4e90c7ec-a9f7-11e7-850e-2bdd1236be5d_story.html



_It all seemed to add up. At least it did then.

The Internal Revenue Service, according to outraged Republicans and many media accounts at the time, targeted tea party organizations and other conservative nonprofit groups that were seeking tax-exempt status between 2010 and 2012. Critics said the tax agency had subjected the targeted groups to extra scrutiny, questioning and long delays, largely because their names suggested they would be political opponents of the Obama administration and the Democratic Party.

The allegations formed one of the best-known scandals of former president Barack Obama's administration and led to months of congressional hearings, official investigations and damning news coverage.

Now, it seems, it wasn’t so simple.

A report released Thursday by the Treasury Department's inspector general for tax matters indicates that the IRS also singled out nearly 150 organizations whose names suggested they were affiliated with liberal organizations. Without specifically characterizing the politics of the groups, the report said the IRS initiated reviews when applicants' names included words such as "occupy," "progressive" and "green energy" between 2004 and 2013._

The IRS targeted groups with Tea-Party names. They also targeted groups with liberal names. But the scandal was portrayed by the right as if they were being singled out A better look at what happened showed nothing of the sort. At the end of the day, the scandal was made into political dirt that was heaped on Obama who had nothing to do with it in the first place.

In any case, it is idiotic to think the appropriate action, rather than better oversight or checks and balances, would be to deprive the IRS of funds to the point where it cannot continue to perform its intended function. That is a lame idea.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> FBI TOOK THEM, ASK THEM.


They will have to get them translated first....because they are in russian


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are three problems with that statement. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> First, one does not follow the other. That there was a scandal over the IRS purportedly targeting conservative groups, does not mean the IRS's enforcement capability should be squeezed to the point where it can no longer assure compliance with tax laws.
> 
> ...


 You could also remind readers that the vast majority of those 501(c)'s are conservative organizations. The bottom line is that these organizations are able to keep dark money flowing without taxation. The IRS has been tasked with making subjective calls over the law\regulations of a vast number of these orgs with few personnel. Their hands are tied. There's little wonder why they attempted some shortcuts to find offenders. Even though the only groups penalized were liberal groups, the conservatives are somehow the "victims".

We need to change the laws and quit tasking the IRS with this job.


----------



## Highway61 (Aug 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> You could also remind readers that the vast majority of those 501(c)'s are conservative organizations. The bottom line is that these organizations are able to keep dark money flowing without taxation. The IRS has been tasked with making subjective calls over the law\regulations of a vast number of these orgs with few personnel. Their hands are tied. There's little wonder why they attempted some shortcuts to find offenders. Even though the only groups penalized were liberal groups, the conservatives are somehow the "victims".
> 
> We need to change the laws and quit tasking the IRS with this job.


Political grifting has become big business especially since the Citizens United case was decided and the 501(c) scam is popular among conservative grifters. But paying taxes is unpopular among conservative grifters. That's why the conservative grifters are trying to make us believe that their own fear of the IRS should be all of our fear. I'd rather they just pay their taxes like the rest of us and quit hiding behind 501(c)s.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

No


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are three problems with that statement. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> First, one does not follow the other. That there was a scandal over the IRS purportedly targeting conservative groups, does not mean the IRS's enforcement capability should be squeezed to the point where it can no longer assure compliance with tax laws.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah and the Census just made a little boo boo and let blue states keep what, 7 or 8 Congressional seats they lost from population exodus? I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

Trump never missed an opportunity to cheat 
https://www.brennancenter.org/our-work/analysis-opinion/documents-reveal-trump-administrations-unprecedented-attempts-influence


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trump never missed an opportunity to cheat
> https://www.brennancenter.org/our-work/analysis-opinion/documents-reveal-trump-administrations-unprecedented-attempts-influence


Thank goodness for foia


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trump never missed an opportunity to cheat
> https://www.brennancenter.org/our-work/analysis-opinion/documents-reveal-trump-administrations-unprecedented-attempts-influence


Cheaters, liars and thieves, oh my…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*President Biden's Approval Gets A Boost In New Polling*
34,447 views Aug 29, 2022 President Biden's poll numbers have gotten a boost since July in new CBS News/YouGov polling. The president's approval now stands at 45 percent, up from 42 percent in July. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh horse shit, man.
> 
> The IRS was gutted right after Republicans took over in 2010. The cut and cut and cut the IRS budget to the point where the can't even answer phone calls for help with taxes. Their computer systems still run on COBAL. They can no longer pursue large corporations or wealthy tax cheats because they have neither the man power or lawyers to do so. Their ability to conduct audits has been cut to a fraction of what's needed to ensure compliance with tax laws.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget Reagan emptied the mental hospitals as well. I blame him for a major part of the homeless population.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yeah yeah and the Census just made a little boo boo and let blue states keep what, 7 or 8 Congressional seats they lost from population exodus? I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


Try to at least reply on topic. Your ass was handed to you again. And your reply another fake grievance. Your cynicism sickens you.

The Census did its job despite all of the interference Trump gave it. It was hampered by Republican's bullshit, lies and mismanagement but still managed to do a job that would hold up in a court of law. 

Let's get back to what happened to the IRS in 2010. 

*How the IRS Was Gutted*
_An eight-year campaign to slash the agency’s budget has left it understaffed, hamstrung and operating with archaic equipment. The result: billions less to fund the government. That’s good news for corporations and the wealthy.









How the IRS Was Gutted


An eight-year campaign to slash the agency’s budget has left it understaffed, hamstrung and operating with archaic equipment. The result: billions less to fund the government. That’s good news for corporations and the wealthy.




www.propublica.org





In the summer of 2008, William Pfeil made a startling discovery: Hundreds of foreign companies that operated in the U.S. weren’t paying U.S. taxes, and his employer, the Internal Revenue Service, had no idea. Under U.S. law, companies that do business in the Gulf of Mexico owe the American government a piece of what they make drilling for oil there or helping those that do. But the vast majority of the foreign companies weren’t paying anything, and taxpaying American companies were upset, arguing that it unfairly allowed the foreign rivals to underbid for contracts.

Pfeil and the IRS started pursuing the non-U.S. entities. Ultimately, he figures he brought in more than $50 million in previously unpaid taxes over the course of about five years. It was an example of how the tax-collecting agency is supposed to work.

But then Congress began regularly reducing the IRS budget. After 43 years with the agency, Pfeil — who had hoped to reach his 50th anniversary — was angry about the “steady decrease in budget and resources” the agency had seen. He retired in 2013 at 68.

After Pfeil left, he heard that his program was being shut down. “I don’t blame the IRS,” Pfeil said. “I blame the Congress for not giving us the budget to do the job.”_


If your lizard brain can manage it, think about it. 2011. The US was in recession and the US government was taking in less revenue than it was spending in record amounts. And Congress CUT the enforcement arm of the US revenue system. We all know why. It wasn't because of that scandal they ginned up, That scandal took place a year after GOP fascists cut the budget to the point where Pfeil could no longer do his job.

_They began cutting the IRS's budget a year before they initiated that witch hunt and "found" that the IRS was targeting political groups. Their answer was to ruin the department. Therin lies the difference. Democrats seek is remedy when things go wrong. Republican MAGA fascists seek revenge. That is what make them them party of small minds and poor governance. We are so much better off now that most people see your kind as different, strange, violent and unworthy of positions of power.

Corporations and the wealthy are the biggest beneficiaries of the IRS’ decay. Most Americans’ interaction with the IRS is largely automated. But it takes specialized, well-trained personnel to audit a business or a billionaire or to unravel a tax scheme — and those employees are leaving in droves and taking their expertise with them. For the country’s largest corporations, the danger of being hit with a billion-dollar tax bill has greatly diminished. For the rich, who research shows evade taxes the most, the IRS has become less and less of a force to be feared._

The shittiest part of the story is unfolding now. Asshat GOP MAGA fascist leaders are encouraging their gun toting mindless fascist followers to make death threats to IRS employees. All because wealthy people are cheating on taxes.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Try to at least reply on topic. Your ass was handed to you again. And your reply another fake grievance. Your cynicism sickens you.
> 
> The Census did its job despite all of the interference Trump gave it. It was hampered by Republican's bullshit, lies and mismanagement but still managed to do a job that would hold up in a court of law.
> 
> ...


Said the IRS: “The IRS admits that its treatment of Plaintiffs during the tax-exempt determination process, including screening their applications based on their names or policy positions, subjecting those applications to heightened scrutiny and inordinate delays, and demanding some Plaintiffs’ information that TIGTA determined was unnecessary to the agency’s determination of their tax-exempt status, was wrong. For such treatment, the IRS expresses its sincere apology.”

What's wrong with GOP protests? Maxine Waters told us to get in their face. Schumer told us to unleash the whirlwind.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Deficits add to the debt. Obama decreased the deficit five times during his eight years in office. Biden has cut the deficit twice already and looks to cut it even more. Trump only ever increased the deficit.
> 
> The only president in the modern era to have a surplus that cut the national debt was Bill Clinton.
> 
> The concept of fiscally responsible Republicans is more like the tooth fairy than reality. You guys suck at this.


You can skew it all you want but you know I'm right. Obama doubled the debt. Trump added to it, largely because democrats stepped on his toes every step of the way. Also because of covid. Plus, interest alone on the 20 trillion dollar debt he inherited from Obama and Joe could pay for medicaid for everybody. Before covid we had the best economy in 50 years. Cheap gas, no new wars, lowest black unemployment in history.









Black unemployment drops to lowest level in recorded U.S. history, job numbers soar


The unemployment rate for black Americans fell to 5.4 percent in October, the lowest level since the government first started recording employment data in 1972.




www.thecentersquare.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You can skew it all you want but you know I'm right. Obama doubled the debt. Trump added to it, largely because democrats stepped on his toes every step of the way. Also because of covid. Plus, interest alone on the 20 trillion dollar debt he inherited from Obama and Joe could pay for medicaid for everybody. Before covid we had the best economy in 50 years. Cheap gas, no new wars, lowest black unemployment in history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dumbass.

That debt was due to Bush's recession. Your kind creates disasters and blame the crew cleaning up for the damage.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I didn't make my post in reply to anything you posted in particular. I'm tired of hours on hold trying to resolve auto-generated IRS notices. I didn't charge for those that much in the past. Now I must.
> 
> What open border policy? He just negotiated with Mexico to have them contribute $1.5B for new technology for tracking, apprehending, and preventing illegal immigration. I'm fine with that. Technology continues to improve and will resolve the problem more efficiently IMO. We should be using immigrants for jobs in demand anyway. Jobs that are causing inflation and disruption of the supply chain, such as truck drivers, produce pickers, etc. I'm not worried. They still pay taxes. Just a pragmatic problem to me.
> 
> New record for reckless stupidity and damage to our national security too but we can see now that the DOJ is working on it. Record for worst pandemic response, etc....


Worst pandemic response belongs to Joe. How long were businesses and schools shut down? How many people lost their jobs because of vaccine mandates that dont work? How long were the shelves bare without any test kits? Even 2 years later, Joe cant get out any treatment. Just vaccines that dont work for everybody. Yeah, great job democrats. Trained to stand up for high gas prices, inflation, crime, illegals, vaccine mandates and trannys. You guys are nuts.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You can skew it all you want but you know I'm right. Obama doubled the debt. Trump added to it, largely because democrats stepped on his toes every step of the way. Also because of covid. Plus, interest alone on the 20 trillion dollar debt he inherited from Obama and Joe could pay for medicaid for everybody. Before covid we had the best economy in 50 years. Cheap gas, no new wars, lowest black unemployment in history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recall that Trump was always jiggering data to polish numbers. Those unemployment numbers didn't wash. Since when does unemployment go down to 1.5% and wages not rise? It is not believable. So, all you are bragging about is how good Trump was at deceit.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Worst pandemic response belongs to Joe. How long were businesses and schools shut down? How many people lost their jobs because of vaccine mandates that dont work? How long were the shelves bare without any test kits? Even 2 years later, Joe cant get out any treatment. Just vaccines that dont work for everybody. Yeah, great job democrats. Trained to stand up for high gas prices, inflation, crime, illegals, vaccine mandates and trannys. You guys are nuts.


What do you have against transsexuals?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Worst pandemic response belongs to Joe. How long were businesses and schools shut down? How many people lost their jobs because of vaccine mandates that dont work? How long were the shelves bare without any test kits? Even 2 years later, Joe cant get out any treatment. Just vaccines that dont work for everybody. Yeah, great job democrats. Trained to stand up for high gas prices, inflation, crime, illegals, vaccine mandates and trannys. You guys are nuts.


I was so glad to see Biden's team get to it and do the heavy lifting required to get vaccines out. Only then could people start to get the economy up and rolling again. 

Biden's performance after his first year:




6.2 million more employed after his first year. You prefer people to be unemployed for Trump's political gain.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What do you have against transsexuals?


Nothing, I just dont want them beating up on teen girls(competitively). Also do not support sex ed for kindergarten.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I was so glad to see Biden's team get to it and do the heavy lifting required to get vaccines out. Only then could people start to get the economy up and rolling again.
> 
> Biden's performance after his first year:
> 
> ...


You democrats crack me up, always find a way to spin it. In reality, American families know how much things cost. They buy gas and groceries. They pay rent. They see the amount of crime and homelessness. I told you many times. All Biden did for jobs is recycle the same ones. He did not increase the total amount of the labor force by much. Last time I checked, he added 32,000 jobs in almost 2 years.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nothing, I just dont want them beating up on teen girls(competitively). Also do not support sex ed for kindergarten.


Falsehoods with propaganda value


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> View attachment 5189285


You want your teen girl wrestling this kid?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I was so glad to see Biden's team get to it and do the heavy lifting required to get vaccines out. Only then could people start to get the economy up and rolling again.
> 
> Biden's performance after his first year:
> 
> ...


Bragging about murder being up 10%!!!!! Democrats, gotta love em.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You want your teen girl wrestling this kid?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You democrats crack me up, always find a way to spin it. In reality, American families know how much things cost. They buy gas and groceries. They pay rent. They see the amount of crime and homelessness. I told you many times. All Biden did for jobs is recycle the same ones. He did not increase the total amount of the labor force by much.


Yeah, and you and other Republicans spin and lie better than we do. That's because we prefer to be honest. Such as 6.2 million more employed in just the first year of Biden's term. You can't change that fact so you do the next thing Republicans are good at. Casting dirt on others.

Even Republicans are saying they probably won't win back the Senate in '22. They had every advantage but the fucked up and chose low quality candidates. Like Dr Oz and Hershel Walker. lulz

You might as well blame Biden for that too.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Bragging about murder being up 10%!!!!! Democrats, gotta love em.


That's a fact. We don't hide the facts. There is much work to be done. Can't improve if the President prevents the facts from coming out. Like what Trump did.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Even Republicans are saying they probably won't win back the Senate in '22. They had every advantage but the fucked up and chose low quality candidates. Like Dr Oz and Hershel Walker. lulz


The Turk and the Jerk


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's a fact. We don't hide the facts. There is much work to be done. Can't improve if the President prevents the facts from coming out. Like what Trump did.


Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years! Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years! Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


Trump's inflation is still gagging the nation.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years! Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, and you and other Republicans spin and lie better than we do. That's because we prefer to be honest. Such as 6.2 million more employed in just the first year of Biden's term. You can't change that fact so you do the next thing Republicans are good at. Casting dirt on others.
> 
> Even Republicans are saying they probably won't win back the Senate in '22. They had every advantage but the fucked up and chose low quality candidates. Like Dr Oz and Hershel Walker. lulz
> 
> You might as well blame Biden for that too.


6 million people went back to their jobs, whoop dee doo!!! 

300% more illegals, way to go Joe!









Biden's Numbers - FactCheck.org


Statistical measures of the president’s term to date.




www.factcheck.org





Your candidates suck too. Ocasio Cortez is a bar keep.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


I care about his taxes and his lies- "the economy" seems to have more bearing on your principles than mine


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 6 million people went back to their jobs, whoop dee doo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2022)

I was making more expensive rings when Obama was President


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 6 million people went back to their jobs, whoop dee doo!!!
> 
> 300% more illegals, way to go Joe!
> 
> ...


So was Boebert. Do you remember when Republicans were so upset about AOC's video that showed her dancing? It was innocent. Fully clothed young woman dancing.

Then there is Boebert:



She found some sugar daddy all right. I wonder if this is how she met Trump?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's inflation is still gagging the nation.


Inflation was stable under Trump. Check the pre covid numbers.

https://www.rateinflation.com/inflation-rate/usa-historical-inflation-rate/


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So was Boebert. Do you remember when Republicans were so upset about AOC's video that showed her dancing? It was innocent. Fully clothed young woman dancing.
> 
> Then there is Boebert:
> 
> ...


wow shes hot!!! AOC too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> wow shes hot!!! AOC too.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Inflation was stable under Trump. Check the pre covid numbers.
> 
> https://www.rateinflation.com/inflation-rate/usa-historical-inflation-rate/


Those belong to his predecessor. You are not allowing for response lag, typically two years.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Inflation was stable under Trump. Check the pre covid numbers.
> 
> https://www.rateinflation.com/inflation-rate/usa-historical-inflation-rate/


Nope. Inflation started to spike up during Trump's administration. It is absurd to pin inflation, which is a problem worldwide and due to supply chain issues that are caused by the pandemic on either Trump or Biden. However, if you insist, the blame falls on Trump. Not only did inflation begin to soar while Trump was still in office, all of the conditions causing high inflation were baked in during Trumps miserable tenure.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nope. Inflation started to spike up during Trump's administration. It is absurd to pin inflation, which is a problem worldwide and due to supply chain issues that are caused by the pandemic. However, if you insist, the blame falls on Trump. Not only did inflation begin to soar while Trump was still in office, all of the conditions causing high inflation were baked in during Trumps miserable tenure.


Look at the chart, what Trump inflation>?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look at the chart, what Trump inflation>?


The spike in inflation started November 2020. Look it up yourself.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You democrats crack me up, always find a way to spin it. In reality, American families know how much things cost. They buy gas and groceries. They pay rent. They see the amount of crime and homelessness. I told you many times. All Biden did for jobs is recycle the same ones. He did not increase the total amount of the labor force by much. Last time I checked, he added 32,000 jobs in almost 2 years.


Yeah facts are funny that way....no matter how you spin them they are still the facts...
Biden 2024


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You want your teen girl wrestling this kid?


Oh God my kid would kick any kids ass!


----------



## Highway61 (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years! Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


Two Republican administrations in a row ended in economic disaster that Democrats were forced to deal with as their first and most important priority. The "best" Trump economy was a mirage on GOP TV. Covid was too much to handle for the twice impeached reality TV star, failed businessman and money launderer. Nothing in his past prepared him for dealing with a pandemic so he and his minions argued that it really didn't exist while dead bodies were collected in refrigerator trucks. The problem with Republican talking points is that the rest of us remember what really happened.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 29, 2022)

Some Fascist Fuckhead said:


> Who cares about his taxes or whatver dumb shit he says when the economy was strong? Not me.


Who cares if il Duce was a murderous fascist fuckhead, at least he made the trains run on time!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Who cares if il Duce was a murderous fascist fuckhead, at least he made the trains run on time!


My dad killed fascists in WWII.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually we like it the way it’s meant, No redefining needed. Simple. But….if you’re interested I’d like for you to define what a women is.


yeah, but who gives a fuck what you like?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but who gives a fuck what you like?


how do you say "I've been having sex with something but I don't know what it is?" without saying it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Actually we like it the way it’s meant, No redefining needed. Simple. But….if you’re interested I’d like for you to define what a women is.


Women is plural for woman.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> how do you say "I've been having sex with something but I don't know what it is?" without saying it?


why the fuck are you asking me? do i look like i know a damn thing? 
if you really know what women are...will they let you live?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The spike in inflation started November 2020. Look it up yourself.


Can I have some of what you are smoking? Look again, November 2020 was 1.175% Unreal how democrats make shit up out of thin air.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yeah facts are funny that way....no matter how you spin them they are still the facts...
> Biden 2024


Guy wont even live that long who are you kidding?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Guy wont even live that long who are you kidding?


He only has to live thru election day...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Guy wont even live that long who are you kidding?


The magats only hope


----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2022)

Can we all take a minute to appreciate the entertainment that MAGA Republicans create for us




I almost peed the first time I saw that. People are paying money for cardboard cutouts of this. Hahahahahha


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My dad killed fascists in WWII.....


Mine too. Daddy was antifa before it was cool.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can I have some of what you are smoking? Look again, November 2020 was 1.175% Unreal how democrats make shit up out of thin air.


That was the beginning of the current round of inflation. 

From that date on, every month prices rose for 22 straight months. What? do you think we got to 9% inflation all at once?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 5189626


Pretty sure you’re going to “hell” for that one.

edit: blonde haired blue eyed from Nazarene. lol


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My dad killed fascists in WWII.....


As did my grandfather. Oak cluster on his Purple Hearts.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 5189626


People actually believe this shit? 

trump is a Christian?
Jesus was white?

Also, not sure how Jesus getting crucified gave him the last laugh?


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People actually believe this shit?
> 
> trump is a Christian?
> Jesus was white?
> ...


I thought that was irony. It was pretty funny.

Jesus did kind of have the last word. He faked his death and was able to live another 29-30 years as Paul. 2000 years later we are still talking about him.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People actually believe this shit?
> 
> trump is a Christian?
> Jesus was white?
> ...


You have to remember that it doesn’t need to make sense or be factual. They make stuff up to fit what they believe.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> I thought that was irony. It was pretty funny.


It was the “take that criminal liberals” that had me dying and I didn’t even see that at first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People actually believe this shit?
> 
> trump is a Christian?
> Jesus was white?
> ...


Don't forget Jesus also spoke English, about 1300 years before anybody else did...


----------



## dstroy (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't forget Jesus also spoke English, about 1300 years before anybody else did...


8lb6oz supply-side Jesus


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> I thought that was irony. It was pretty funny.


A lot of people believe that shit. Although, those are the same people who believe JFK Jr. will be trump’s running mate in 2024.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't forget Jesus also spoke English, about 1300 years before anybody else did...


I forget which Texas GOP member of their state house said it, but 20-25 years back when bilingual classes were starting. He said, "if English was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me."


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People actually believe this shit?
> 
> trump is a Christian?
> Jesus was white?
> ...


if Baptists are the measure, then yeah that man is a Christian. 

As for the crucifixion, a practical lesson here and now is that we need to be quite sure we don’t make a martyr in the process.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Two Republican administrations in a row ended in economic disaster that Democrats were forced to deal with as their first and most important priority. The "best" Trump economy was a mirage on GOP TV. Covid was too much to handle for the twice impeached reality TV star, failed businessman and money launderer. Nothing in his past prepared him for dealing with a pandemic so he and his minions argued that it really didn't exist while dead bodies were collected in refrigerator trucks. The problem with Republican talking points is that the rest of us remember what really happened.


Yea like Biden would have done any better. He cant even get it right 2 years after its gone.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Who cares if il Duce was a murderous fascist fuckhead, at least he made the trains run on time!


murderous, thats some funny shit. You have been trained well.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The magats only hope


Not really, democrats would do better using any human candidate with a heart beat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> I forget which Texas GOP member of their state house said it, but 20-25 years back when bilingual classes were starting. He said, "if English was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me."


Many morons believe it and don't know Jesus (assuming he existed) spoke Aramaic and knew a bit of Greek and Hebrew.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That was the beginning of the current round of inflation.
> 
> From that date on, every month prices rose for 22 straight months. What? do you think we got to 9% inflation all at once?


You will find a way to justify democrat lunacy at any cost. Inflation went down almost every year under Trump, those are the facts. Inflation began when Joe Biden decided to wage war upon American energy. You can pretend Joes executive moronic orders never happened, but they did. Trump brings inflation down to 1.2 and you find a way to knock it. You wish you had a leader who could deliver such numbers, and I do too.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> . . . . . . As for the crucifixion, a practical lesson here and now is that we need to be quite sure we don’t make a martyr in the process.


I've said for a long time that if Jesus were to come back today preaching that commie shit about feeding the poor and clothing the naked they would kill him again. And 2000 years from now folks would be wearing silver hypodermic needles around their neck. But a few years later I have had to change my prediction to a AR-15 pennant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Not really, democrats would do better using any human candidate with a heart beat.


Edgy lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As for the crucifixion, a practical lesson here and now is that we need to be quite sure we don’t make a martyr in the process.
> 
> View attachment 5189861


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yea like Biden would have done any better. He cant even get it right 2 years after its gone.


Covid is gone?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> murderous, thats some funny shit. You have been trained well.


Really? You’re defending Mussolini?

Proof you are a fascist, imo.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You will find a way to justify democrat lunacy at any cost. Inflation went down almost every year under Trump, those are the facts. Inflation began when Joe Biden decided to wage war upon American energy. You can pretend Joes executive moronic orders never happened, but they did. Trump brings inflation down to 1.2 and you find a way to knock it. You wish you had a leader who could deliver such numbers, and I do too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> I forget which Texas GOP member of their state house said it, but 20-25 years back when bilingual classes were starting. He said, "if English was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me."


I’m sure he was re-elected.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5189881


Did you look at the facts? Oh I am sorry, did you see the 1.2% in 2020? Very sorry I hope you are ok.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

300 Americans dead from fentanyl overdose every single day, but its only an emergency when Joe and big Pharma can make money on it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many morons believe it and don't know Jesus (assuming he existed) spoke Aramaic and knew a bit of Greek and Hebrew.


Most Jews spoke good Greek. The Greeks had controlled Judea for a lot longer than the new comer Romans had. And judging by the nick names he gave his people, he also spoke Sumerian. Which was out of use as a everyday language, but was still used as a court language in Persia, where he was said to have spent some of his childhood.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You will find a way to justify democrat lunacy at any cost. Inflation went down almost every year under Trump, those are the facts. Inflation began when Joe Biden decided to wage war upon American energy. You can pretend Joes executive moronic orders never happened, but they did. Trump brings inflation down to 1.2 and you find a way to knock it. You wish you had a leader who could deliver such numbers, and I do too.


In what way do you think he is waging war against energy? They posted record profits. 

If you are interested, you can go see where your money is going. Yahoo finance is great as a tool. Head over to their page, up at the top pick screeners and then equity screeners. You can then pick what companies you want to pull up by sector and industry, sector is the broad category like energy and industry would be more specific like oil and gas. Hit find stocks, will get a list, click the ticker of who you want to see. Go to Financials, then pick the income statement. You can look annually or quarterly. You can see revenue and income climb. They are making more money, people have to buy gas...it costs more now though. Now take a look at their expenses. Those aren't moving much. They aren't paying more for this increased revenue, that's where they should be paying higher wages to support this increase in activity. They aren't though, they are paying you the same but raising prices. That is across the spectrum. Joe Biden doesn't have much to do with it. Perhaps the people charging higher prices are feeding you bullshit as a distraction.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> In what way do you think he is waging war against energy? They posted record profits.
> 
> If you are interested, you can go see where your money is going. Yahoo finance is great as a tool. Head over to their page, up at the top pick screeners and then equity screeners. You can then pick what companies you want to pull up by sector and industry, sector is the broad category like energy and industry would be more specific like oil and gas. Hit find stocks, will get a list, click the ticker of who you want to see. Go to Financials, then pick the income statement. You can look annually or quarterly. You can see revenue and income climb. They are making more money, people have to buy gas...it costs more now though. Now take a look at their expenses. Those aren't moving much. They aren't paying more for this increased revenue, that's where they should be paying higher wages to support this increase in activity. They aren't though, they are paying you the same but raising prices. That is across the spectrum. Joe Biden doesn't have much to do with it. Perhaps the people charging higher prices are feeding you bullshit as a distraction.


It doesnt matter if they made money. Other years they lost money. If you found out your government was cutting your company off, you would raise prices too. Companies have to adapt to survive in whatever environment they live in. Times changed immediately when Joe started in with his executive orders. Also factor in for minimum wage increases, as well as corporate tax increases.


“No more subsidies for the fossil fuel industry, no more drilling on federal lands, no more drilling, including offshore, no ability for the industry to continue to drill,” he declared. “It ends.”
He wasn’t kidding. The day after he was inaugurated, he signed an executive order banning the fourth phase of development of the Keystone XL pipeline, which would have delivered oil from Canada to refineries in the United States. The move was the final battle in the years-long war environmentalists had waged against the project; TC Energy, the operator of the pipeline, abandoned it less than six months later.


Biden followed up his initial executive order with a 60-day suspension of new oil and gas permits on federally owned lands and waterways, then followed that with another executive order directing the Secretary of the Interior to “pause new oil and natural gas leases on public lands or in offshore waters pending completion of a comprehensive review and reconsideration of Federal oil and gas permitting and leasing practices.”
That pause remained in effect until June when a federal judge issued an injunction blocking the order in response to a lawsuit filed by 13 states affected by it.






__





Yes, Biden Is To Blame For The Energy Crisis. Here’s Why. | MacIver Institute







www.maciverinstitute.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It doesnt matter if they made money. Other years they lost money. If you found out your government was cutting your company off, you would raise prices too. Companies have to adapt to survive in whatever environment they live in. Times changed immediately when Joe started in with his executive orders. Also factor in for minimum wage increases, as well as corporate tax increases.
> 
> 
> “No more subsidies for the fossil fuel industry, no more drilling on federal lands, no more drilling, including offshore, no ability for the industry to continue to drill,” he declared. “It ends.”
> ...


The MacIver Institute is libertarian, and therefore carrying the water of fascists. 
Their notional flag.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It doesnt matter if they made money. Other years they lost money. If you found out your government was cutting your company off, you would raise prices too. Companies have to adapt to survive in whatever environment they live in. Times changed immediately when Joe started in with his executive orders. Also factor in for minimum wage increases, as well as corporate tax increases.
> 
> 
> “No more subsidies for the fossil fuel industry, no more drilling on federal lands, no more drilling, including offshore, no ability for the industry to continue to drill,” he declared. “It ends.”
> ...


Well I tried, good luck.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You will find a way to justify democrat lunacy at any cost. Inflation went down almost every year under Trump, those are the facts. Inflation began when Joe Biden decided to wage war upon American energy. You can pretend Joes executive moronic orders never happened, but they did. Trump brings inflation down to 1.2 and you find a way to knock it. You wish you had a leader who could deliver such numbers, and I do too.


TDS is clouding your mind. 

All of the conditions causing inflation today were baked in during Trump's time in office. The epidemic caused economies to shut down. Manufacturing in China is still throttle down. Shipping and supply chains were shut down and are only now beginning to reach full capacity. Labor shortages due to Coronavirus and the aging out of baby boomers. Trump damaged NATO making Putin think the west was vulnerable. It all happened on Trump's watch. So of course he should take the blame if anybody should. Biden has done a magnificent job cleaning up after him. 

It is absolutely no accident that inflation started to take off toward the end of his first term. It is ridiculous to blame a president for events that are causing inflation around the world. That said, if you insist on blaming a president, at least you could pick the one who was in office when those events were happening.

You guys are so sensitive about that man baby.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It doesnt matter if they made money. Other years they lost money. If you found out your government was cutting your company off, you would raise prices too. Companies have to adapt to survive in whatever environment they live in. Times changed immediately when Joe started in with his executive orders. Also factor in for minimum wage increases, as well as corporate tax increases.
> 
> 
> “No more subsidies for the fossil fuel industry, no more drilling on federal lands, no more drilling, including offshore, no ability for the industry to continue to drill,” he declared. “It ends.”
> ...


You TDS MAGA fascists will say anything. Except the truth.









PolitiFact - Oil production in Biden’s first year on par with Trump


U.S. gas prices hit a high on March 8, and President Joe Biden warned Americans they may pay even more at the pump after




www.politifact.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 300 Americans dead from fentanyl overdose every single day, but its only an emergency when Joe and big Pharma can make money on it.


Sounds like someone really made China mad?
I guess your Christian kings tariffs did have an effect after all 
But that doesn’t fit your programmed response


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> As did my grandfather. Oak cluster on his Purple Hearts.


My dad just had a regular Purple Heart...and a Bronze Star


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You will find a way to justify democrat lunacy at any cost. Inflation went down almost every year under Trump, those are the facts. Inflation began when Joe Biden decided to wage war upon American energy. You can pretend Joes executive moronic orders never happened, but they did. Trump brings inflation down to 1.2 and you find a way to knock it. You wish you had a leader who could deliver such numbers, and I do too.


I get it. Republicans are desperate and grasping at straws. So you play the prisoner of the moment game and blame inflation on Biden. The thing is, you aren't fooling most of people, just yourselves. Then again Republicans think Trump is great, so fooling yourselves is a low bar to clear.

What are gas prices today?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 30, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Two Republican administrations in a row ended in economic disaster that Democrats were forced to deal with as their first and most important priority. The "best" Trump economy was a mirage on GOP TV. Covid was too much to handle for the twice impeached reality TV star, failed businessman and money launderer. Nothing in his past prepared him for dealing with a pandemic so he and his minions argued that it really didn't exist while dead bodies were collected in refrigerator trucks. The problem with Republican talking points is that the rest of us remember what really happened.


Where do you get this? MSNBC? Lol


----------



## BigMP (Aug 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My dad just had a regular Purple Heart...and a Bronze Star


This like reading the “screw tape letters”.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Where do you get this? MSNBC? Lol


Real life 
We saw it unfold in real time


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What are gas prices today?



just paid 3.19....thanks for asking


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Where do you get this? MSNBC? Lol


I'm not blaming you that you didn't know US manufacturing went into recession in 2019 due mostly to Trump's trade wars. 

I blame your teachers. They failed you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMP said:


> This like reading the “screw tape letters”.


That is the title on the Karm-a-lago evidence binder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Like Hitler, start out the speech soft and end loud, Joe knows how to speak!  

Dark Brandon comes out of his shell swinging!  No signs of senility here, ole Joe is as sharp as a tack.






*Biden calls out 'MAGA Republicans' as he talks police funding, crime prevention*
4,938 views Aug 30, 2022 President Joe Biden referenced Jan. 6 and the Mar-a-Lago search as he spoke in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> TDS is clouding your mind.
> 
> All of the conditions causing inflation today were baked in during Trump's time in office. The epidemic caused economies to shut down. Manufacturing in China is still throttle down. Shipping and supply chains were shut down and are only now beginning to reach full capacity. Labor shortages due to Coronavirus and the aging out of baby boomers. Trump damaged NATO making Putin think the west was vulnerable. It all happened on Trump's watch. So of course he should take the blame if anybody should. Biden has done a magnificent job cleaning up after him.
> 
> ...


i don't think it's actually about les enfant terrible, i think it's about insecurity...they know they're cowards, they know they're afraid of just about everything, they've found a tribe/cult to belong to that helps them be just a little less afraid, so they defend it fiercely.
the cult chieftain feeds into their fears, telling them all the people they're afraid of really are out to get them...that they will be "replaced", that they need a lot of weapons, to help defend the chief...
so i don't think they're defending him, as much as they're defending the tribe/cult that makes them feel less afraid


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMP said:


> This like reading the “screw tape letters”.


that's pretty fucking funny coming from a magat...i thought you guys were religious zealots.
getting caught reading the screwtape letters might get you kicked out of your cult
maybe screwtape will propose a toast...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I blame your teachers. They failed you.


some tasks are just beyond the ability of the human race


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's pretty fucking funny coming from a magat...i thought you guys were religious zealots.
> getting caught reading the screwtape letters might get you kicked out of your cult
> maybe screwtape will propose a toast...


Do they burn CS Lewis too?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do they burn CS Lewis too?


if trump told them the bible was written by liberals, they'd burn it...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Biden Has Become A Boon For Democrats*
140,803 views Aug 29, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses a recent column from the New York Times' Charles Blow on how President Biden has become a boon for Democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if trump told them the bible was written by liberals, they'd burn it...


Well they did throw Jesus under the bus for Cheeto Jesus, so burning Bibles is not a reach.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMP said:


> This like reading the “screw tape letters”.


7:30 eastern time in America is like 12:30 in Russia ,right?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Biden goes FULL DARK BRANDON, BLASTS Republicans in Speech of the Year*
28,036 views Aug 30, 2022 President Biden pulled no punches during a rally in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, taking aim at MAGA Republican insurrectionists and touting his legislative wins for the people. Francis Maxwell reports on the the President’s most dynamic appearance yet.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Ol' Joe reminds me of that one drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that rambles on about nothing. ... and doesn't even realize who's house he's at, or what day it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ol' Joe reminds me of that one drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that rambles on about nothing. ... and doesn't even realize who's house he's at, or what day it is.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Most people think Im a far Right. I live in a red State. But... I've kinda re-evaluated my stance to Independent. I was better off financially under Trump. I did cringe at some of the stuff that came out of his mouth, but overall, we were better off. Joe... **sigh**... I just can't. It's embarrassing to have this idiot as the "Leader of the Free World". I have looked at different aspects of my life under his presidency, and I can't find one single thing that he's done that's bettered my life, or anyone else's. ... ok, maybe the migrants crossing the border.. they get free health care, housing while we let our own Veterans live on the streets that had boots on the ground to defend our Country in real World combat. Can anyone tell me what Joe has done to better thier lives, or your family's lives?...... just one. And don't give me that "Trump left him with blah blah blah in his lap" .. he's had almost 2 years to make something happen, and it hasn't..... it's gotten worse.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

****crickets****


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ol' Joe reminds me of that one drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that rambles on about nothing. ... and doesn't even realize who's house he's at, or what day it is.


You remind me of that one guy who doesn't know no one cares what he thinks


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You remind me of that one guy who doesn't know no one cares what he thinks


Fair enough.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You remind me of that one guy who doesn't know no one cares what he thinks


So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ol' Joe reminds me of that one drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that rambles on about nothing. ... and doesn't even realize who's house he's at, or what day it is.


that's too bad, it just shows how much you still have to grow as a person. he's done more good in his two years than trump had done or will do in his entire pathetic life.
he came into office buried under a mountain of trumps fuck ups and spiteful land mines, and has done an incredible job of not only cleaning up trump's horseshit, he's beat the republicans time after time and forced through some great legislation, even with them obstructing as hard as their black little hearts will work.
that doesn't sound like someone who doesn't know what he's doing, it sounds like someone who knows EXACTLY what he's doing. beating the republicans, and actually making America great again.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


do your own research.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Most people think Im a far Right. I live in a red State. But... I've kinda re-evaluated my stance to Independent. I was better off financially under Trump. I did cringe at some of the stuff that came out of his mouth, but overall, we were better off. Joe... **sigh**... I just can't. It's embarrassing to have this idiot as the "Leader of the Free World". I have looked at different aspects of my life under his presidency, and I can't find one single thing that he's done that's bettered my life, or anyone else's. ... ok, maybe the migrants crossing the border.. they get free health care, housing while we let our own Veterans live on the streets that had boots on the ground to defend our Country in real World combat. Can anyone tell me what Joe has done to better thier lives, or your family's lives?...... just one. And don't give me that "Trump left him with blah blah blah in his lap" .. he's had almost 2 years to make something happen, and it hasn't..... it's gotten worse.


it's gotten worse? what alternate reality do you live in? gas prices have dropped for MONTHS, grocery prices are starting to drop, the infrastructure bill is starting to pay out, leading to one of the biggest makers of solar panels in the world building a new plant in Ohio....employment is strong, wages are up...what the fuck do you want, to call things better?
Veterans living in the street are Biden's fault? i suggest you look at who has been voting AGAINST VETERANS lately. their names ain't Biden...
Here are the 11 senators who opposed the PACT bill:
Sen. Mitt Romney, R-Utah
Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky.
Sen. Mike Crapo, R-Idaho
Sen. James Lankford, R-Okla.
Sen. Mike Lee, R-Utah
Sen. Cynthia Lumis, R-Wyo.
Sen. James Risch, R-Idaho
Sen. Richard Shelby, R-Ala.
Sen. Pat Toomey, R-Pa.
Sen. Tommy Tuberville, R- Ala.
Sen. Thom Tillis, R-N.C.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Most people think Im a far Right. I live in a red State. But... I've kinda re-evaluated my stance to Independent. I was better off financially under Trump. I did cringe at some of the stuff that came out of his mouth, but overall, we were better off. Joe... **sigh**... I just can't. It's embarrassing to have this idiot as the "Leader of the Free World". I have looked at different aspects of my life under his presidency, and I can't find one single thing that he's done that's bettered my life, or anyone else's. ... ok, maybe the migrants crossing the border.. they get free health care, housing while we let our own Veterans live on the streets that had boots on the ground to defend our Country in real World combat. Can anyone tell me what Joe has done to better thier lives, or your family's lives?...... just one. And don't give me that "Trump left him with blah blah blah in his lap" .. he's had almost 2 years to make something happen, and it hasn't..... it's gotten worse.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's gotten worse? what alternate reality do you live in? gas prices have dropped for MONTHS, grocery prices are starting to drop, the infrastructure bill is starting to pay out, leading to one of the biggest makers of solar panels in the world building a new plant in Ohio....employment is strong, wages are up...what the fuck do you want, to call things better?


Calm down.....Jesus.. Jobs have only gotten a bit better because of Covid. Nobody was working because of it. The numbers are fake. It's only because people could start working again. Green energy is bullshit. You know how much fossil fuel it takes to make an EV battery?.. or a solar panel? It all comes from FOSSIL fuels to produce. ......wages are up?... so is inflation. A 40 year record as a matter of fact. Gas was $1.99 under Trump, no supply shortages, or international tension... Sure everybody hated him, but my 401K, was better, and operating expenses were far cheaper than today.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> do your own research.


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

@Roger A. Shrubber ..... Im not picking sides here man. I respect you and your opinion, and others on here. I just think we need some fresh blood in congress. Everybody is a career politician. There should be some term limits. These bitches are getting rich off of me and you with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You didn't answer my question.


If you genuinely desire discourse, rewrite your intro post including at least one reference for each of your main points.

A valid reference is a link to *a written piece of journalism* published on a site whose factuality rates High on mediabiasfactcheck dot com.

No videos! I can find videos that assert
-that the earth is flat
-that Apollo was faked
-that the election was stolen.

Using references does two things:
1) it distinguishes you from the abundance of tiresome trolls who just say stuff
2) it speaks to us how you consume online claims andor information.

I will answer more substantively only after you generate _bona fides_.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you genuinely desire discourse, rewrite your intro post including at least one reference for each of your main points.
> 
> A valid reference is a link to *a written piece of journalism* published on a site whose factuality rates High on mediabiasfactcheck dot com.
> No videos! I can find videos that assert
> ...


So... you only want me to post from your own source of info?..... Good luck, I respect you all. ... watch out for the edge of the Earth, it's a long fall.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

solar panels and ev batteries don't use more energy to make than they produce, nor do they cause more pollution than fossil fuel alternatives.
https://solarcraft.com/solar-energy-myths-facts/
https://www.epa.gov/greenvehicles/electric-vehicle-myths
https://e360.yale.edu/features/three-myths-about-renewable-energy-and-the-grid-debunked
inflation is up...around the entire world. do you blame the inflation that the entire world is experiencing on Biden? it started during the last 6 months of trump's term...how did Biden cause that?
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2022/06/15/in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world-inflation-is-high-and-getting-higher/
this article seems to blame the oil producers for high gas prices, which is also my opinion, and the opinion of just about every pundit and expert that isn't a red hat wearing magat...
https://time.com/6188569/gas-prices-oil/
you can blame the hard times on Biden...but we both know exactly who is to blame, don't we?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So... you only want me to post from your own source of info?..... Good luck, I respect you all. ... watch out for the edge of the Earth, it's a long fall.


I never said that. Thank you for playing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I never said that. Thank you for playing.


Thank you for having me. Im gonna bounce out of this. Not worth my time. I was just trying to have an adult conversation, but I see that can't happen in the Politics section.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you for having me. Im gonna bounce out of this. Not worth my time. I was just trying to have an adult conversation, but I see that can't happen in the Politics section.


Adults do not deploy the straw man fallacy. You deselected yourself without assistance.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Adults do not deploy the straw man fallacy. You deselected yourself without assistance.


You're right.. my bad. Im just gonna go back to minding my own business. Im better at growing weed than Politics anyways.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> do your own research.


I believe the question was posed to me

I sleep better knowing that a madman isn't at the helm


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I believe the question was posed to me
> 
> I sleep better knowing that a madman isn't at the helm


A fair point. I presumed.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's actually about les enfant terrible, i think it's about insecurity...they know they're cowards, they know they're afraid of just about everything, they've found a tribe/cult to belong to that helps them be just a little less afraid, so they defend it fiercely.
> the cult chieftain feeds into their fears, telling them all the people they're afraid of really are out to get them...that they will be "replaced", that they need a lot of weapons, to help defend the chief...
> so i don't think they're defending him, as much as they're defending the tribe/cult that makes them feel less afraid


They were hoping to stick Democrats with a disastrous economy and have voters rebound back to Republicans. Those red hats are disappointed. They WANT high unemployment, high inflation and a wrecked economy.

Democrats aren't cooperating. Republicans don't understand how to run a government. They expected Democrats to be as incompetent at governing as they are.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Eric Chauvin was put away for murder, so there is that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Eric Chauvin was put away for murder, so there is that.


2 years, and that's it eh? Good job.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They were hoping to stick Democrats with a disastrous economy and have voters rebound back to Republicans. Those red hats are disappointed. They WANT high unemployment, high inflation and a wrecked economy.
> 
> Democrats aren't cooperating. Republicans don't understand how to run a government. They expected Democrats to be as incompetent at governing as they are.


A cavil: Republicans do know how to run a government, just not a republican or egalitarian one. 

They have authoritarianism reduced to practiced reflex, like celebrity athletes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 2 years, and that's it eh? Good job.





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're right.. my bad. Im just gonna go back to minding my own business. Im better at growing weed than Politics anyways.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


6 million more employed for another.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 6 million more employed for another.


my personal favorite is “did not foment insurrection”.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A cavil: Republicans do know how to run a government, just not a republican or egalitarian one.
> 
> They have authoritarianism reduced to practiced reflex, like celebrity athletes.


Right. I should have said the do not know how to govern. Trump did not govern, he ruled by mandates, intimidation, patrimony and withholding resources.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


I was vaccinated at one of the many centers the Biden administration helped create.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Exited Afghanistan on the schedule Trump agreed to.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Largest funding ever in the US directed at reducing carbon emissions.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Increased taxes on the wealthy.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Cancelled the Keystone Pipeline.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Grabs’em by the 

policy.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Reduced the deficit by 1.5 trillion dollars.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


More people are working now than ever during the Trump years.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're right.. my bad. Im just gonna go back to minding my own business. Im better at growing weed than Politics anyways.


That seems pretty spineless- either have a decent go at it or be gone


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Discontinued the assault on Social Security

and ended Aid to Families With Veyrons And Gulfstreams.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Largest funding ever in the US directed at reducing carbon emissions.


It still takes fossil fuels to do that.


Fogdog said:


> Increased taxes on the wealthy.


Im good with that.


Fogdog said:


> Cancelled the Keystone Pipeline.


So we can buy OPEC oil, and not create jobs in the oilfield here?


cannabineer said:


> Grabs’em by the
> 
> policy.


Who dosn't want to grab a pussy?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


Thanks for tossing us the softball.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It still takes fossil fuels to do that.
> 
> Im good with that.
> 
> ...


… people who are not rapists?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … people who are not rapists?


Meh... it happens all the time.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Meh... it happens all the time.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

But seriously, Im not a fan of any Politician, they only want to line thier pockets with whatever agenda lines those pockets... they don't care about you or me. Big Pharma, and the Gov are bed partners. There are only 2 shareholders that control this whole monopoly, and that's BlackRock and Vanguard. Look up any company you want, and look at the top shareholders. Pick one, any one, you're gonna see that they control everything. From oil companies, to clothing , lumber, steel, appliances, food companies, they own the World. .. and we are at the mercy of what they do.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> But seriously, Im not a fan of any Politician, they only want to line thier pockets with whatever agenda lines those pockets... they don't care about you or me. Big Pharma, and the Gov are bed partners. There are only 2 shareholders that control this whole monopoly, and that's BlackRock and Vanguard. Look up any company you want, and look at the top shareholders. Pick one, any one, you're gonna see that they control everything. From oil companies, to clothing , lumber, steel, appliances, food companies, they own the World. .. and we are at the mercy of what they do.


Such claims require references. Especially from an established liar.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

They even own competitive companies like Pepsi and Coke.. Dominoes and Pizza Hut. If you really think this is a free market, think again. They own it all, and they own you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Such claims require references. Especially from an established liar.


OK.... pick a company..


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My dad just had a regular Purple Heart...and a Bronze Star


We didn’t know about it until after he passed.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> OK.... pick a company..


That is not how it is done, kid. Your turn.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

see.... do your research. They own the world.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Got any other choices? test me.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Got any other choices? test me.


Stocks tanked today because Biden is doing something to combat Trump's inflation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Got any other choices? test me.


remember written? Memes don’t count.
Also, you neglected the links. So far you have not distinguished yourself in any way from the other boring maga trolls.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> remember written? Memes don’t count.
> Also, you neglected the links. So far you have not distinguished yourself in any way from the other boring maga trolls.


It's a simple google search for top investors.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Go ahead pick one... I won't have time to edit it, I'll just screenshot it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's a simple google search for top investors.


Then it should be easy for you to provide valid links.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Meh... it happens all the time.


To you it does I suppose. How do you like being raped? Down the throat or up your butt? Is this a game for you that you play with your buddies or do you present yourself in the prison yard?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Then it should be easy for you to provide valid links.


Jesus.. can you really not look up top share holders on Money?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Look up top share holders on any company you want... they will always be BlackRock or Vanguard.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/stockdetails/fi-a1uqpr?duration=1D


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

First, go to "shareholders" then go to "Top shareholders"


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

@cannabineer Maybe this will make it easier.... 
https://medinahealth.org/-/de/movie/913811/monopoly-who-owns-the-world


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

Biden's numbers after the first year:



It's not perfect, you can cherry pick if you like.

You go ahead and post stock market fluff. I get it. You MAGA fascist types are scared silly when they see Biden's performance on getting people back to work. Be honest, you want 7% unemployed, not 3.9%. You want losses in manufacturing jobs, not 400,000 more in just the first year.

Republicans like to clutch their pearls over 10% rise in murder rates. I would agree, that is an awful number. There is work to be done there. Still, though Republican intransigence is why a mentally ill 18 YO can buy a mass murder weapon and use it on school kids just a few days later. So, yeah, bullshit on the pearl clutching over the rise in murder rates.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden's numbers after the first year:
> 
> View attachment 5190316
> 
> ...


Again... COVID and shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> But seriously, Im not a fan of any Politician, they only want to line thier pockets with whatever agenda lines those pockets... they don't care about you or me. Big Pharma, and the Gov are bed partners. There are only 2 shareholders that control this whole monopoly, and that's BlackRock and Vanguard. Look up any company you want, and look at the top shareholders. Pick one, any one, you're gonna see that they control everything. From oil companies, to clothing , lumber, steel, appliances, food companies, they own the World. .. and we are at the mercy of what they do.


Good. Vanguard is where I put my savings.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Again... COVID and shit.


That wasn't a sentence and made no sense.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good. Vanguard is where I put my savings.


Yeh..me too... long time ago.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That wasn't a sentence and made no sense.


I already said im not choosing sides. I don't want 7% unemployment. I want to see it at 0. But, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeh..me too... long time ago.


So what's your point, old timer?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So what's your point, old timer?


I guess my point is that no matter who is Prez... these top shareholders that own everything we consume, eat, manufacture, build, ... they own it all. .. and they control the market from fuel to pizza. It really has nothing to do with who is the sitting President.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I already said im not choosing sides. I don't want 7% unemployment. I want to see it at 0. But, that's not going to happen.


Nah, the both sides bad argument died on Jan 6, 2021. It had worn thin long before that but the mask came off on that day. You either are just a Republican coward who can't face the fact you were wrong or, well, that's about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Jesus.. can you really not look up top share holders on Money?


stop asking me to do your work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> stop asking me to do your work.


I just posted a link for you bro.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nah, the both sides bad argument died on Jan 6, 2021. It had worn thin long before that but the mask came off on that day. You either are just a Republican coward who can't face the fact you were wrong or, well, that's about it.


I was wrong about what?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cannabineer Maybe this will make it easier....
> https://medinahealth.org/-/de/movie/913811/monopoly-who-owns-the-world





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I just posted a link for you bro.


No. You posted a vid.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I guess my point is that no matter who is Prez... these top shareholders that own everything we consume, eat, manufacture, build, ... they own it all. .. and they control the market from fuel to pizza. It really has nothing to do with who is the sitting President.


Vanguard? Seriously?

Fake conspiracy nut jobs are common these days. Some people believe John Kennedy Jr. is still alive too.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was wrong about what?


You tell me. You are the conspiracy nut job. What did you believe before your epiphany?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. You posted a vid.


Shit.. my bad man..... here's a link to Googles shareholders that you can search for Top Shareholders. Just pick a company and look for top shareholders. Just type any company in the search box, then look for who owns the majority of shares.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/stockdetails/fi-a1uqpr?duration=1D


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You tell me. You are the conspiracy nut job. What did you believe before your epiphany?


It's public information man... on MSN or Google or any other stock website.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Shit.. my bad man..... here's a link to Googles shareholders that you can search for Top Shareholders. Just pick a company and look for top shareholders. Just type any company in the search box, then look for who owns the majority of shares.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/stockdetails/fi-a1uqpr?duration=1D


hostile pseudocompliance.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's public information man... on MSN or Google or any other stock website.


what are you talking about? Speak English, man. I asked you a specific question. What did you believe before you had your epiphany about Vanguard ruling the world (snicker).


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> what are you talking about? Speak English, man. I asked you a specific question. What did you believe before you had your epiphany about Vanguard ruling the world (snicker).


I suppose I was ignorant to how the "Industry" worked. I thought there was free enterprise in the US, and worldwide. Turns out, there's an elite group that really owns a majority of all companies on the planet. Mostly owned by old family like the Rothchilds, JP Chase, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> what are you talking about? Speak English, man. I asked you a specific question. What did you believe before you had your epiphany about Vanguard ruling the world (snicker).


Young Aaron is rockin the kind of cringeworthy username that generally does not survive puberty. I doubt he is even 15.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Young Aaron is rockin the kind of cringeworthy username that generally does not survive puberty. I doubt he is even 15.


Im 54 sir.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

I wish i was 15 again..... I'd do alot of things differently.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I wish i was 15 again..... I'd do alot of things differently.


It is never too late to start.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is never too late to start.


Wished I could with what I know now.... it would make life much easier.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I suppose I was ignorant to how the "Industry" worked. I thought there was free enterprise in the US, and worldwide. Turns out, there's an elite group that really owns a majority of all companies on the planet. Mostly owned by old family like the Rothchilds, JP Chase, etc.


Fake Conspiracy check, true or false:

JFK was killed by Oswald, single shooter
The US space program landed men on the moon
The twin towers were an inside job. Al Qaeda did not bring them down with hijacked jets
Obama is not a US citizen
Biden did not win the 2020 election, Trump did

Regarding your statement about the wealthy pretty much calling the shots, you are not wrong. But you are committing what is known as a leap of faith that "because "Rothchilds"" there is no difference between Republicans and Democrats. That doesn't hang together. Most of the wealth in this nation are controlled by Republicans. Except Vanguard. Are you saying that the Rothschilds control Vanguard and not CALPERS?

I've heard similar about the Rothschilds from jew haters. So, let me ask a few more Fake Conspiracy checks, true or false:

Illuminati secretly control the world
Donald Trump AND Joe Biden are lizard men
Jews use the blood of non Jew babies in rituals
The Holocaust didn't happen


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Fake Conspiracy check, true or false:
> 
> JFK was killed by Oswald, single shooter- I don't know. Could have been intentional.
> The US space program landed men on the moon- tough one.. why haven't we been back in 50 years????
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. I've found it common among people like you that they don't just hold one fake belief but many.

Now then, about that "Vanguard controls the world thing". I call bullshit. You are going to have to do more than just say "because shareholder". Because if there is one thing about Vanguard that an investor can complain about is they aren't active investors. 

AND the leap of faith. Tell women of child bearing age and their mothers and fathers that Republicans are same as Democrats. You'd get an ear full and be wrong. GOP MAGA is a fascist cult around Trump. Wealthy Republicans thought they could control him and he's calling the shots for them. The Kochs for example. They loved him until Trump began his trade wars. 

I want to expand democracy in the US and Republicans are rolling this country back to a time when in many parts of this country the right to vote was a moderately wealthy white man's privilege.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> "I believe in a lot of things that aren't true"


RIP and respect to your Antifa Grandfather.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> RIP and respect to your Antifa Grandfather.


My Antifa Grandfather?.... he was called to duty. These kids were 18-19 years old and were told that they had a 70% chance of not coming back. The average weight per flight crew was 120 lbs. What the fuck do you think would happen if you told these kids of today that same thing?... I kinda take offense to that man.. he was brave, and did his duty for our County.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My Antifa Grandfather?.... he was called to duty. These kids were 18-19 years old and were told that they had a 70% chance of not coming back. The average weight per flight crew was 120 lbs. What the fuck do you think would happen if you told these kids of today that same thing?... I kinda take offense to that man.. he was brave, and did his duty for our County.


Two things.

1) I retract my calumny upon your presumed age. You answered Fogdog with some substance. This is not typical troll procedure, and it earns you more respect than a typical troll.

2) I am curious why you became offended. Antifa is simply short for antifascist, and the brave servicepeople who went into harm’s way to break totalitarian regimes in the two great theaters plainly did antifascist work of the most direct sort. I read what he said to you as a compliment, a conferring of honor.

There does exist hostile sentiment to Antifa in our nation today. In fact, I have encountered insinuations that Antifa is a blind for something more sinister, perhaps even socialist. That is a word with which to conjure, especially among voters who are of a center-to-right disposition. Those insinuations are deliberate lies, and they are exclusive to a subset of the Republicans.

This leads me down the following path of reason: Antifascism is generally recognized as a Good Thing. For a political faction to mount a propaganda (almost by definition falsehood and deception) campaign against generic antifascism - to expend social and political capital to prosecute the assault - suggests that Antifa is detrimental to the goals of that political faction. It is a small step from there to conclude that the political faction known as Maga has fascist intentions and objectives, and is investing a lot of energy into concealing and distracting from their antidemocratic plan.

So I would ask self: who told me that Antifa is the enemy of patriots? Why are they putting energy into an idea that does not pass the logic test but recruits a lot of fear in the base? How come is there a parallel news hierarchy that is disseminating a fabric of untruths that have manipulative power, and pushing back against all critical reasoning? Your getting offended means they had some success with you.

I will leave it here. I suggest that the above is food for thought and review.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 31, 2022)

I am antifa. Also anti-gerrymandering, anti-witness tampering, anti-civil war, anti-rape and sexual assault. anti-espionage, anti-dark money, and anti-theft.

Pro-democracy, pro-choice, pro-universal health care, pro-free education, pro-accountability and reform.

I donate to the ACLU no matter which party is in power.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Cool. A B-27, you say? Did it have the optional chem-trail dispenser?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My Antifa Grandfather?.... he was called to duty. These kids were 18-19 years old and were told that they had a 70% chance of not coming back. The average weight per flight crew was 120 lbs. What the fuck do you think would happen if you told these kids of today that same thing?... I kinda take offense to that man.. he was brave, and did his duty for our County.


Not to mention his brave work test pilotting prototype bombers.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats because republicans dont abuse the system just to get votes. They know better than to waste tax payer money.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It still takes fossil fuels to do that.
> 
> Im good with that.
> 
> ...


exactly how does lowering emissions require more fossil fuels to be used?
do you not understand that the pipeline was NEVER going to carry anything but shitty low quality tar sands that weren't even going to be refined in this country? how would it have made a fucking bit of difference whether it ever opened or not, to anyone in the US?
who wants their pussy grabbed? especially by a faux rich crass asshole who is 74? maybe look at it from the view point of his victims?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Meh... it happens all the time.


are you seriously passing on sexual assault?...trump grabs women by the genitalia all time, and that makes it alright?
really? seriously?...i have to give you a get fucked on that statement...seriously...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Look up top share holders on any company you want... they will always be BlackRock or Vanguard.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/stockdetails/fi-a1uqpr?duration=1D


Sir...those companies run huge index funds and etfs....so uh, yeah, they are the largest shareholders in a number of companies by design. It's like seeing a conspiracy because fast food restaurants use a lot of potatoes.

Nobody really wanted to engage with "what's biden done" as there was already a whole trolly thread about it, and it gets stuck out there every few weeks as a "provocative" question.

What do you think Vanguard/blackrock/state street/etc. being the largest shareholders impact? Why does it matter? They run a bunch of large financial products, when people buy a share of a mutual fund or etf, those companies have to go buy stock based on whatever model (they have lots of models) the customer is part of. When you buy a share of a mutual fund or etf, the company selling that product has to go out and buy however many shares of individual stock are necessary to allocate their performance to you. 

Say you buy a share of a basic s&p 500 ETF (those are easier to explain as they have stricter rules on how they work). That ETF is supposed to mirror the s&p 500 exactly, so it holds all those companies. As people buy the ETF shares, it turns around and has to buy the actual stocks. As such, they end up the biggest holders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*Lawrence: Sen. Graham Lied Because He’s ‘Afraid’ Of His Own Words*
482,874 views Aug 31, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains that Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham lied about what he said calling for “riots in the streets” if Trump gets indicted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Young Aaron is rockin the kind of cringeworthy username that generally does not survive puberty. I doubt he is even 15.


no...he's been around a long time...he's a half ass decent person, as long as he doesn't start talking politics. once he does, he turns into kind of a dick...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2022)

Head and shoulders above the last guy that asked what Joe Biden has done. 

Besides, if people have a person in their avatar, I associate them together. So I read all your posts as Lewis black yelling, and I read all of Aaron's posts as Norm Mcdonald playing Burt Rynolds on SNL. Makes the weird conservative statements funny as hell.

Turd Ferguson is a great name.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

wow...you are WAY the fuck dumber than i thought you were...you actually believe trump won and Biden cheated him? seriously? after EVERY fucking expert in the country said that that was the most secure we've ever had, in spite of attempted russian interference?
you really believe that? you just lowered my opinion of you several rungs...like you're no longer even on the ladder.
you have no idea if jews use the blood of non jewish babies in sacrificial rituals?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ol' Joe reminds me of that one drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that rambles on about nothing. ... and doesn't even realize who's house he's at, or what day it is.


Nuke the hurricanes though? Whats that ass taste like?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> 7:30 eastern time in America is like 12:30 in Russia ,right?


You tell me.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's pretty fucking funny coming from a magat...i thought you guys were religious zealots.
> getting caught reading the screwtape letters might get you kicked out of your cult
> maybe screwtape will propose a toast...


Don’t call people names, didn’t your parents teach you any manners child?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is the title on the Karm-a-lago evidence binder.


Secret languages won’t help your cause, dumpy.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not blaming you that you didn't know US manufacturing went into recession in 2019 due mostly to Trump's trade wars.
> 
> I blame your teachers. They failed you.


2019? Lol!


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You tell me.


Are you unable to use the world clock…?


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Real life
> We saw it unfold in real time


You know you can’t “see” without a brain. That’s your problem, no brain just mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t call people names, didn’t your parents teach you any manners child?





BigMP said:


> Secret languages won’t help your cause, dumpy.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Biden Has Become A Boon For Democrats*
> 140,803 views Aug 29, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses a recent column from the New York Times' Charles Blow on how President Biden has become a boon for Democrats.


NYT…is that still a thing? Remember, “print is dead”. Dr. Venkman LOL


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> NYT…is that still a thing? Remember, “print is dead”. Dr. Venkman LOL


I like how worked up you are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> NYT…is that still a thing? Remember, “print is dead”. Dr. Venkman LOL


I just hope they keep the idiot running around with a knife inside the GOP until the election, by the time Donald is done he should give the democrats the house too! Once Donald is indicted a judge will own his ass and will muzzle or jail him until trial if he won't STFU, so indictments might take awhile. In reality Garland has Donald by the balls with no way out and could drop the hammer on him anytime he wishes. Donald is an idiot who played right into it and would have even gotten away with it, if he had returned the documents like a good boy, but Donald was far too stupid for that!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm glad to see that Biden isn't pushing that stupid defund the police nonsense and is requesting more money. Let's hope he gets this funding through Congress. I'm sure a bunch of Democrats are going to try and block it. Defunding the police was stupid to begin with. 


"According to the White House, the requested funding would be used in hiring and training 100,000 new police officers for "accountable community policing," clearing court backlogs, solving murders and setting up community task forces to share intelligence. The funds would also target crimes not directly related to guns, such as fentanyl trafficking. "









Biden to unveil $37B budget request for funding law enforcement, crime prevention


President Joe Biden will unveil an expanded budget request to Congress with $37 billion in funding for law enforcement and crime prevention for his "Safer America Plan."




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

I bet 36 billion will go to taking away our guns, and maybe a billion will go to training high school level civilians to solve murders, instead of real commissioned officers. I just read the paper today that my city is doing that already, hiring people to do those specific tasks, to make up for the lost police force. Just need a high school diploma, lol. Even though the city already has the money to pay for the missing officers full salaries, and no one wants to do the job, they'll give you a few bucks an hour to risk your life dealing with crazies.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I bet 36 billion will go to taking away our guns, and maybe a billion will go to training high school level civilians to solve murders, instead of real commissioned officers. I just read the paper today that my city is doing that already, hiring people to do those specific tasks, to make up for the lost police force. Just need a high school diploma, lol. Even though the city already has the money to pay for the missing officers full salaries, and no one wants to do the job, they'll give you a few bucks an hour to risk your life dealing with crazies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t call people names, didn’t your parents teach you any manners child?


yeah, and they also taught me to call out bullshit when i see it...and to stand up for what is right, and not let people get away with fucking other people over...what did your parents teach you? that a congenitally lying treasonous snake oil salesman should be trusted?
that it's ok to take away the rights of anyone not the same as yourself? that American veterans don't deserve help with the healthcare issues they got while doing their service for the country? that it's ok for school kids to get murdered in their class rooms, as long as that guarantees you have the right to have any weapon you want, short of fully automatic ones?
sound like nice folks...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm glad to see that Biden isn't pushing that stupid defund the police nonsense and is requesting more money. Let's hope he gets this funding through Congress. I'm sure a bunch of Democrats are going to try and block it. Defunding the police was stupid to begin with.
> 
> 
> "According to the White House, the requested funding would be used in hiring and training 100,000 new police officers for "accountable community policing," clearing court backlogs, solving murders and setting up community task forces to share intelligence. The funds would also target crimes not directly related to guns, such as fentanyl trafficking. "
> ...


The police are not the be all, end all. "defund" simply meant just that..you don't need an AR-15 to kill a mosquito; just by having them show can be more of an instigation than not.

Meet the STAR program.









Denver successfully sent mental health professionals, not police, to hundreds of calls


The STAR program was able to respond to 748 calls in 6 months. No calls required the assistance of police, and no one was arrested.



www.usatoday.com





It can be done. Fact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> NYT…is that still a thing? Remember, “print is dead”. Dr. Venkman LOL


wow, you're just pathetic...at least pull out some republican alternative factoids for us to destroy....you're getting boring, work harder or we'll cancel your show


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I bet 36 billion will go to taking away our guns, and maybe a billion will go to training high school level civilians to solve murders, instead of real commissioned officers. I just read the paper today that my city is doing that already, hiring people to do those specific tasks, to make up for the lost police force. Just need a high school diploma, lol. Even though the city already has the money to pay for the missing officers full salaries, and no one wants to do the job, they'll give you a few bucks an hour to risk your life dealing with crazies.


I'm not worried about the "taking away our guns nonsense". That's just crap that has been floating around for decades. Obama was going to take your guns. That never happened. That's just intended fear spread by the NRA and gun manufacturers so they can raise money and sell more guns. Nobody's taking away anyone's guns.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I bet 36 billion will go to taking away our guns, and maybe a billion will go to training high school level civilians to solve murders, instead of real commissioned officers. I just read the paper today that my city is doing that already, hiring people to do those specific tasks, to make up for the lost police force. Just need a high school diploma, lol. Even though the city already has the money to pay for the missing officers full salaries, and no one wants to do the job, they'll give you a few bucks an hour to risk your life dealing with crazies.


America only has 330M people less the 1M pandemic deaths. I think your math is off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The police are not the be all, end all. "defund" simply meant just that..you don't need an AR-15 to kill a mosquito; just by having them show can be more of an instigation than not.
> 
> Meet the STAR program.
> 
> ...


that's awesome, every city needs a fleet of those...
and some training for the cops, so they know when it's appropriate to use force, and how much to use...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The police are not the be all, end all. "defund" simply meant just that..you don't need an AR-15 to kill a mosquito; just by having them show can be more of an instigation than not.
> 
> Meet the STAR program.
> 
> ...


Imo the important thing to do is end the “law enforcement exemption” that allows police to buy and use weapons disallowed to other civilians. 

Getting that past their union will be nontrivial.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The police are not the be all, end all. "defund" simply meant just that..you don't need an AR-15 to kill a mosquito; just by having them show can be more of an instigation than not.
> 
> Meet the STAR program.
> 
> ...


Fast forward one year from that article.









Denver's STAR advisory committee say they're being pushed out of the program they launched


Members of Denver’s STAR (Support Team Assisted Response) Community Advisory Committee are sharing concerns that they’re being pushed out of the program they helped launch.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

Meet the 96 billion dollar fly some mannequins over the moon mission. Its going to do so much to solve our current problems, just like it did 50 years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I bet 36 billion will go to taking away our guns, and maybe a billion will go to training high school level civilians to solve murders, instead of real commissioned officers. I just read the paper today that my city is doing that already, hiring people to do those specific tasks, to make up for the lost police force. Just need a high school diploma, lol. Even though the city already has the money to pay for the missing officers full salaries, and no one wants to do the job, they'll give you a few bucks an hour to risk your life dealing with crazies.


There are millions of unemployed young black men who can become cops, problem solved. A new domestic terrorist law and a domestic terrorist watch list, with no guns or fly for those on it will help a lot too, give the FBI the tools and they will do the job.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm glad to see that Biden isn't pushing that stupid defund the police nonsense and is requesting more money. Let's hope he gets this funding through Congress. I'm sure a bunch of Democrats are going to try and block it. Defunding the police was stupid to begin with.
> 
> 
> "According to the White House, the requested funding would be used in hiring and training 100,000 new police officers for "accountable community policing," clearing court backlogs, solving murders and setting up community task forces to share intelligence. The funds would also target crimes not directly related to guns, such as fentanyl trafficking. "
> ...


It was a stupid slogan. We deserve a lot more for the money spent on policing and far less brutality. A significant amount should go to improving recruiting and training and a portion set aside for teams that deal with the mentally ill and other crisis situations. Too many of our police come from the military which has entirely different goals, a different training set. We're recruiting the wrong mindset for community enforcement.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Biden goes FULL DARK BRANDON, BLASTS Republicans in Speech of the Year*
> 28,036 views Aug 30, 2022 President Biden pulled no punches during a rally in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, taking aim at MAGA Republican insurrectionists and touting his legislative wins for the people. Francis Maxwell reports on the the President’s most dynamic appearance yet.


Hysterical!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, you're just pathetic...at least pull out some republican alternative factoids for us to destroy....you're getting boring, work harder or we'll cancel your show


Sure as soon as you wake up and once again realize that, TRUMP IS STILL FREE! Lol, How’s that for a factoid! Loser leftists. Sheesh!


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I just hope they keep the idiot running around with a knife inside the GOP until the election, by the time Donald is done he should give the democrats the house too! Once Donald is indicted a judge will own his ass and will muzzle or jail him until trial if he won't STFU, so indictments might take awhile. In reality Garland has Donald by the balls with no way out and could drop the hammer on him anytime he wishes. Donald is an idiot who played right into it and would have even gotten away with it, if he had returned the documents like a good boy, but Donald was far too stupid for that!


Dream, dream dream. Idiot.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

"For gods sake who's side are you on?" -Joe B.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well I tried, good luck.


You too buddy good luck. Thanks for not flaming.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

dstroy said:


> I like how worked up you are.


No worries here. See you in November.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like someone really made China mad?
> I guess your Christian kings tariffs did have an effect after all
> But that doesn’t fit your programmed response


Whose programmed? The side that stands up for trannys, illegals, and crime. The side that doesnt want parents to have a say in schools.

If we had any border control, China wouldnt be able to push their agenda through so easily.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You TDS MAGA fascists will say anything. Except the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After trying to twist 2 tenths of a percent into Trump inflation you have lost all credibility with me. Good luck just the same.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whose programmed? The side that stands up for trannys, illegals, and crime. The side that doesnt want parents to have a say in schools.
> 
> If we had any border control, China wouldnt be able to push their agenda through so easily.


Trannies with guns scare the fuck outta me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Dream, dream dream. Idiot.


As Joe said, who's side are you on? The side of the constitution, law and FBI, or the side of a fascist asshole who lost the election and tried to overthrow the government? How does it feel to be lead to disaster by a moron? Go ahead and refight 2020 with Donald bitching and whining about being a loser. Tens of millions of new women voters are registering too with abortion as their number one issue. Just remember Garland or Georgia can pull the plug on Donald before the election, he's not running for any office, even if he announces for one two years too early.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Democrats will believe anything they're told. Crime is good, inflation is ok, illegals also good. Drug overdoses are not a problem. They will even follow an 80 year old leader with ties to KKK grand master Robert Byrd. A man who has been lying his entire career, 50 years worth of lies.....democrats still stand behind him. Biden hands out money and the crowd of morons cheer. They dont understand nothing is free in life. Whats free to you has been earned on the back of someone else. If you want a say in what goes on in your kids school, leave the democrat cult while you still can.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Fast forward one year from that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope they can clear up the issues they're having, the units were doing good work, until bureaucracy....


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats will believe anything they're told. Crime is good, inflation is ok, illegals also good. Drug overdoses are not a problem. They will even follow an 80 year old leader with ties to KKK grand master Robert Byrd. A man who has been lying his entire career, 50 years worth of lies.....democrats still stand behind him. Biden hands out money and the crowd of morons cheer. They dont understand nothing is free in life. Whats free to you has been earned on the back of someone else. If you want a say in what goes on in your kids school, leave the democrat cult while you still can.











Who Lied More During Their First 100 Days: Biden, Trump, Or Obama?


In his first 100 days, President Trump had 29 statements assessed by PolitiFact (17 false) compared to 12 statements from President Obama (1 false) and 4 statements from President Biden (2 false).




www.forbes.com













Trump told 30,000 untruths during presidency, say analysts


Former president made almost 21 untrue statements a day while in office, analysis suggests




www.independent.co.uk













Trump versus the truth: The most outrageous falsehoods of his presidency


“I have never seen a president in American history who has lied so continuously and so outrageously as Donald Trump, period,” presidential historian Michael Beschloss said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats will believe anything they're told. Crime is good, inflation is ok, illegals also good. Drug overdoses are not a problem. They will even follow an 80 year old leader with ties to KKK grand master Robert Byrd. A man who has been lying his entire career, 50 years worth of lies.....democrats still stand behind him. Biden hands out money and the crowd of morons cheer. They dont understand nothing is free in life. Whats free to you has been earned on the back of someone else. If you want a say in what goes on in your kids school, leave the democrat cult while you still can.


What about the trillions the republicans gave away to the super rich? No whining there. Yes the brown people are gonna get some and I know that burns your asshole like battery acid.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It was a stupid slogan. *We deserve a lot more for the money spent on policing and far less brutality. *A significant amount should go to improving recruiting and training and a portion set aside for teams that deal with the mentally ill and other crisis situations. Too many of our police come from the military which has entirely different goals, a different training set. We're recruiting the wrong mindset for community enforcement.


I don't disagree.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whose programmed? The side that stands up for trannys, illegals, and crime. The side that doesnt want parents to have a say in schools.
> 
> If we had any border control, China wouldnt be able to push their agenda through so easily.


Bullshit. You stand up for profits, we stand up for people. You care more about money than people.

Border control != Foreign policy


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whose programmed? The side that stands up for trannys, illegals, and crime. The side that doesnt want parents to have a say in schools.
> 
> If we had any border control, China wouldnt be able to push their agenda through so easily.


All those Chinese sneaking across the southern border with boxes of takeout Kung Pao Chicken.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Whose programmed? The side that stands up for trannys, illegals, and crime. The side that doesnt want parents to have a say in schools.
> 
> If we had any border control, China wouldnt be able to push their agenda through so easily.


Don't worry about the border, the drought in the west and south west will wipe out many republican farmers and ranchers, their irrigation water is being cut off. There won't be any need for the undocumented migrants that the republican farmers and meat packers employ. They don't believe in climate change, they believe republican talking points, but reality will bankrupt many of them. I figure reality is gonna bitch slap you pretty hard in November and a lot harder after that, the hits will keep coming.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

> I pledge to be a president who seeks not to divide but unify. Who doesn’t see red states or blue states — only the sees the United States. I’ll work as hard for those who didn’t vote for me as those who did.
> — Joe Biden


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> 2019? Lol!


I don't blame you for not knowing that. Our education system failed you.









U.S. manufacturing ‘is in recession,’ Fed’s data show


Manufacturing slumped in the three months ended in June for the second straight quarterly decline, the Federal Reserve said Tuesday.




www.marketwatch.com





The US lost manufacturing jobs under Trump. Even before the pandemic, manufacturing in the US was down. But you ever trumpers take your news from the mouths of the wannabe fascist dictator and his lackeys. 

It's so much better now that we have a good administrator and administration in office. Republicans suck at governing. Whenever a Republican takes the seat behind the desk in the oval office, look out. Every Republican president since 1990 has led us into recession.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Who Lied More During Their First 100 Days: Biden, Trump, Or Obama?
> 
> 
> In his first 100 days, President Trump had 29 statements assessed by PolitiFact (17 false) compared to 12 statements from President Obama (1 false) and 4 statements from President Biden (2 false).
> ...


As usual, when you cant defend Biden just revert back to what you have been taught.....trump bashing. Are you able to think on your own? What does your party have to do before you jump ship? Telling you police are bad, is that ok? Are open borders ok? Is it ok for trannys to beat up on teen girls? Is inflation a good thing? Do you like paying double at the pump? Please examine the facts and answer.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As usual, when you cant defend Biden just revert back to what you have been taught.....trump bashing. Are you able to think on your own?


You called Biden a liar. trump is a bigger one. I can't help it if bashing trump is so easy. 

When you find your brain make sure to chain it to your thick skull. That way you won't keep losing your mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Trannies with guns scare the fuck outta me


They shoot straight. Don’t annoy them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As usual, when you cant defend Biden just revert back to what you have been taught.....trump bashing. Are you able to think on your own? What does your party have to do before you jump ship? Telling you police are bad, is that ok? Are open borders ok? Is it ok for trannys to beat up on teen girls? Is inflation a good thing? Do you like paying double at the pump? Please examine the facts and answer.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You called Biden a liar. trump is a bigger one. I can't help it if bashing trump is so easy.
> 
> When you find your brain make sure to chain it to your thick skull. That way you won't keep losing your mind.


The thing is, Biden lies about things that matter, like student loan debt not effecting inflation. When Trump lies its some stupid shit about drinking bleach. Anything Trump lied about blatantly?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


He brags about inflation and gas prices, what a riot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And crime! bwahahahahahaaa


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As Joe said, who's side are you on? The side of the constitution, law and FBI, or the side of a fascist asshole who lost the election and tried to overthrow the government? How does it feel to be lead to disaster by a moron? Go ahead and refight 2020 with Donald bitching and whining about being a loser. Tens of millions of new women voters are registering too with abortion as their number one issue. Just remember Garland or Georgia can pull the plug on Donald before the election, he's not running for any office, even if he announces for one two years too early.


If you’re looking for a Fascist, look no further then todays leftists, like here. They spew Joe’s garbage like it was their lunch, they have No capacity for reason and worse their dull. I like it when they spend their time on the message board, At least they aren’t causing mayhem. They’re mother’s are sorry that they didn’t abort them… I think they’re mad at them for giving them life., although somehow some survived and wound up here. And here they’ll stay.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> If you’re looking for a Fascist, look no further then todays leftists, like here. They spew Joe’s garbage like it was their lunch, they have No capacity for reason and worse their dull. I like it when they spend their time on the message board, At least they aren’t causing mayhem. They’re mother’s are sorry that they didn’t abort them… I think they’re mad at them for giving them life., although somehow some survived and wound up here. And here they’ll stay.


They're taught one thing and one thing only, trump bashing.


----------



## BigMP (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't worry about the border, the drought in the west and south west will wipe out many republican farmers and ranchers, their irrigation water is being cut off. There won't be any need for the undocumented migrants that the republican farmers and meat packers employ. They don't believe in climate change, they believe republican talking points, but reality will bankrupt many of them. I figure reality is gonna bitch slap you pretty hard in November and a lot harder after that, the hits will keep coming.


 This group only understands dumb picture so here’s one they’ll get.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My Antifa Grandfather?.... he was called to duty. These kids were 18-19 years old and were told that they had a 70% chance of not coming back. The average weight per flight crew was 120 lbs. What the fuck do you think would happen if you told these kids of today that same thing?... I kinda take offense to that man.. he was brave, and did his duty for our County.


antifa are antifascists. lulz at the knee jerk reaction you had. You think it only means those skinny kids wearing fashionable black clothing. I was at Portland rallies and saw them standing up to fascist Proud Boys. That took guts. Your knee jerk reply confirms that people who hold baseless beliefs are easily swayed by liars and propagandists. 

I'm pretty sure your grandfather had a low opinion of fascists. His generation had shit ton of baggage but they left this country with stronger democratic institutions.

Too bad his grandson is willing to let fascists into our government. Because "Vanguard". Because "both sides bad". The evidence is against you regarding that belief, but you can't see it or you deny it without cause. What a cynical and silly belief.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> View attachment 5190518 This group only understands dumb picture so here’s one they’ll get.


Irony died today.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get it. Republicans are desperate and grasping at straws. So you play the prisoner of the moment game and blame inflation on Biden. The thing is, you aren't fooling most of people, just yourselves. Then again Republicans think Trump is great, so fooling yourselves is a low bar to clear.
> 
> What are gas prices today?


Gas prices are still a dollar more than when joe started, certainly nothing to brag about. Bidens executive orders are to blame, its obvious.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Most people think Im a far Right. I live in a red State. But... I've kinda re-evaluated my stance to Independent. I was better off financially under Trump. I did cringe at some of the stuff that came out of his mouth, but overall, we were better off. Joe... **sigh**... I just can't. It's embarrassing to have this idiot as the "Leader of the Free World". I have looked at different aspects of my life under his presidency, and I can't find one single thing that he's done that's bettered my life, or anyone else's. ... ok, maybe the migrants crossing the border.. they get free health care, housing while we let our own Veterans live on the streets that had boots on the ground to defend our Country in real World combat. Can anyone tell me what Joe has done to better thier lives, or your family's lives?...... just one. And don't give me that "Trump left him with blah blah blah in his lap" .. he's had almost 2 years to make something happen, and it hasn't..... it's gotten worse.


Exactly, Joe has done absolutely nothing to help American families. All he does is drain us and let drugs infiltrate our cities. He sold us out in hopes of getting the young and stupid to vote for him. Anybody who wants free stuff and doesnt want to work.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> After trying to twist 2 tenths of a percent into Trump inflation you have lost all credibility with me. Good luck just the same.


22 straight month of increasing prices. Began under Trump. All the conditions that led to today's inflation was baked in before Trump left office. These are facts. Inflation topped at 9.1% on the 22nd month of Trump's inflation. July, 2022 inflation dropped for the first time. At the same time, the country added half a million more jobs with hundreds of thousands of job openings. Unemployment 

And now that Biden has the country's economy healing, the Fed can take action such as raising interest rates even more to bring inflation back down. But you'll whine about that too. 

You WANT high inflation and recession in this country. You WANT people unemployed. You'll sacrifice people to your cult of Trump. Just wait. They will come for you soon enough. Republicans should change their name and icons. They are not a grand old party and an elephant is a poor symbol for your violent ideology. This is a whole lot more representative:


----------



## shimbob (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> {Some broken brained shit}


If the promised red wave in November fails to come, will you swear to do a @Bugeye and disappear?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Gas prices are still a dollar more than when joe started, certainly nothing to brag about. Bidens executive orders are to blame, its obvious.


The price of gas is dropping. That is called deflation. You want people out of work so you can get your orange man back. What an awful cult you are in.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Exactly, Joe has done absolutely nothing to help American families. All he does is drain us and let drugs infiltrate our cities. He sold us out in hopes of getting the young and stupid to vote for him. Anybody who wants free stuff and doesnt want to work.


6 million more employed that when Trump was in office. Unemployment down to 3.5%

All Republicans offer is wars on minorities and people who are not like them. For no good reason, I might add.

Republicans have much to worry about come November.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

@Drop That Sound


BigMP said:


> If you’re looking for a Fascist, look no further then todays leftists, like here. They spew Joe’s garbage like it was their lunch, they have No capacity for reason and worse their dull. I like it when they spend their time on the message board, At least they aren’t causing mayhem. They’re mother’s are sorry that they didn’t abort them… I think they’re mad at them for giving them life., although somehow some survived and wound up here. And here they’ll stay.


Why are conservatives constantly trying to change the definition of fascism? Because they don’t like that it fits them.

Now call someone a”real racist”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

There is a place for domestic terrorists, it's called federal prison and on a domestic terrorist watch list, or just put them on the terrorist watch list along with the Islamic terrorists. Give them free trips to the middle east and then drone strike the assholes in groups when they go for the food a water ya drop in the desert. 






*Here's why the Biden administration wants to talk about Trump*
1,363 views Aug 31, 2022 CNN's chief national affairs correspondent Jeff Zeleny says Democrats are trying to turn the focus to former President Donald Trump and make it a choice for voters to decide between "MAGA Republicans" or the current administration.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The price of gas is dropping. That is called deflation. You want people out of work so you can get your orange man back. What an awful cult you are in.


Back to your usual, Trump. You have been trained well, but its you who is in a cult. Just look at what you defend when you are told to. Kids on the border, inflation, high gas prices, trannys in our schools, free for all on the border, IRS agents. Did you support covid lockdowns too? How about vaccine mandates? Is there any subject at all where you were able to think freely on your own?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

shimbob said:


> If the promised red wave in November fails to come, will you swear to do a @Bugeye and disappear?


A bugeye bugout.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Exactly, Joe has done absolutely nothing to help American families. All he does is drain us and let drugs infiltrate our cities. He sold us out in hopes of getting the young and stupid to vote for him. Anybody who wants free stuff and doesnt want to work.


Remember when Trump withheld aid to California? Now remember when Biden did the same thing to Mississippi? Oh wait…


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

dstroy said:


> @Drop That Sound
> 
> 
> Why are conservatives constantly trying to change the definition of fascism? Because they don’t like that it fits them.
> ...


You guys did the Hitler thing already, its played out. Be creative, think of something else. None of whats actually going on will help, like crime, inflation, illegals. Look over there, its climate change! Its the russians! Its the evil corporations! Never accept any blame, no accountability. Zero.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You guys did the Hitler thing already, its played out. Be creative, think of something else. None of whats actually going on will help, like crime, inflation, illegals. Look over there, its climate change! Its the russians! Its the evil corporation! Never accept any blame, no accountability.


Why did you mention Hitler?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Why did you mention Hitler?


Because thats the tie in to facism.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because thats the tie in to facism.


No, fascism is fascism. Hiter WAS a fascist. Fascism is an ideology. You are stupid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't blame you for not knowing that. Our education system failed you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this goes back to 1933...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They shoot straights. Don’t annoy them.


ftfy


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ftfy


no; that is defamatory imo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> If you’re looking for a Fascist, look no further then todays leftists, like here. They spew Joe’s garbage like it was their lunch, they have No capacity for reason and worse their dull. I like it when they spend their time on the message board, At least they aren’t causing mayhem. They’re mother’s are sorry that they didn’t abort them… I think they’re mad at them for giving them life., although somehow some survived and wound up here. And here they’ll stay.


well, see...leftists CAN'T be fascists...the beliefs of one are directly contradictory to the beliefs of the other...
their dull what?...learn which word means what, it makes you look even dumber than you actually are.
you like it when they spend their time on the message board you're spending your time on? at least you aren't causing any mayhem...
the last couple of lines are just too stupid to bother replying to...of course, the first couple of lines were pretty fucking close.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no; that is defamatory imo.


but much funnier


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Irony died today.


that's ok, it gets resurrected more than Hillary's email server and Hunter's laptop combined


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but much funnier


Not really. Shooting straight already contains the pun in question. Check your motives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not really. Shooting straight already contains the pun in question. Check your motives.


you're bad at puns...that was my only conscious motive


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not really. Shooting straight already contains the pun in question. Check your motives.


i get your point..all i can say in my defense is that I may make jokes, but i'm willing to sit down and eat with the same people i'm making jokes about, and i don't get all melty around the edges if they return fire...if you can't abuse your friends, why have any?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Back to your usual, Trump. You have been trained well, but its you who is in a cult. Just look at what you defend when you are told to. Kids on the border, inflation, high gas prices, trannys in our schools, free for all on the border, IRS agents. Did you support covid lockdowns too? How about vaccine mandates? Is there any subject at all where you were able to think freely on your own?


laughing at you.

Fascists like GOP MAGA are scapegoating minorities and people who are different from them. It's classic fascist propaganda ploy. As you demonstrate, it's effective. But if that's all your kind do, and it is all that your kind are doing, voters will put your leaders out of office.

Covid lockdowns during a time when there was no vaccine, hospitals were maxxed out and morgues were out of space so they stored people's dead loved ones in refrigerator cars? I mean, yeah, lockdowns were the only tool we had to deal with it. Lockdowns were about slowing the epidemic so that the health care system didn't crash. They worked too. You don't remember any of that, do you?

Nobody was forced to get the vaccine. Employers were completely within their rights to make vaccination a requirement of work. 

But all of that is in the past. All of that is not important. Your culture wars, your grievances over what the gubmint did (or what you believe they did, whether true or not). Not important. What is important today is this kind of news:

The July ’22 payroll report was way above expectations at 528,000 “net new jobs” created, with 471,000 new jobs created from the private sector. I don’t think it’s an exaggeration when I say that number turned a lot of heads and got a lot of people’s attention when it was released. That print was 2x what was expected for July ’22’s payroll growth and a lot of the Street was expecting slower growth and a higher unemployment rate.

But that won't achieve your getting your dictator back. So you whine about unimportant things.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're bad at puns...that was my only conscious motive


The nearest analogy I have is to the ethnic jokes of our youth. They were funny not because they contained a bigoted premise, but because that premise received some internal affirmation that, say, I concealed. Once I admitted it, the humor went away, but the bigoted component remained, more exposed and more easily worked on. 

I see this instance as having the same sort of thing. The really sad part is that if humor at the expense of nondefault sexuality weren’t personal, I probably would have agreed.

That is why I am kicking at this gently, but still kicking. That bit of perceived humor is the camel’s nose in the tent flap imo.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

dstroy said:


> No, fascism is fascism. Hiter WAS a fascist. Fascism is an ideology. You are stupid.


 Personal insults, you are pathetic. Go away with your pissing contest.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> laughing at you.
> 
> Fascists like GOP MAGA are scapegoating minorities and people who are different from them. It's classic fascist propaganda ploy. As you demonstrate, it's effective. But if that's all your kind do, and it is all that your kind are doing, voters will put your leaders out of office.
> 
> ...


Keep bragging about jobs. Pretty soon he will have to create them, there are no old jobs left for people to go back to. Glad you like the mandates. My son still cant attend college I hope you are happy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> *Personal insults, you are pathetic. *
> Go away with your pissing contest.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Silly democrats just dont understand, all these job numbers Joe brags about are fake. Bottom line is that the total workforce is still smaller than when Joe started. He does not get credit for recycling.....people returning to their old jobs.

The number of U.S. jobs jumped 528,000 last month, the Labor Department reported Friday, and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5% from 3.6%, matching a five-decade low. But that top line masks the drop in July of the labor force participation rate to 62.1% in July from 62.2% in June.
This is still far below the 63.4% labor force participation in February 2020, which translates to millions fewer people who would otherwise be working today compared to before the COVID-19 pandemic.

Jobless claims rose to 260,000 for the week of July 30, almost 6,000 more than the 254,000 recorded the week prior, according to the Labor Department.











Biden Tries to Make Americans Look Away From Trouble in Jobs Report


Democrats want to make things worse with a $740 billion tax-and-spend blowout that would kill jobs and do nothing to fight inflation.




www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

August ’22 Jobs Report Looms Large After Jackson Hole Speech


The July ’22 payroll report was way above expectations at 528,000 “net new jobs” created, with 471,000 new jobs created from the private sector. Read more here.




seekingalpha.com





*Summary / conclusion: *_Price inflation is clearly expected to moderate in the coming months with Treasury breakevens expecting 2.5% inflation rate over the next 10 years, the price of crude oil and gasoline falling and even used car prices have started to rollover (per the weekly Bespoke Report), but the labor market has clearly been strong and wages are clearly not weakening, which makes sense if you watch the JOLTS (job opening and labor turnover survey) report._

Price inflation is under control and dropping. JOLTS (job opening and labor turnover) report:

ECONOMY
*Job openings top 11.2 million in July, well above estimate and nearly double the available workers*


Available job positions in July totaled 11.24 million for the month, well in excess of the 10.3 million FactSet estimate.
That total also was nearly double the total pool of available workers, which stood at 5.67 million for the month.









Job openings top 11.2 million in July, well above estimate and nearly double the available workers


Available positions totaled 11.24 million for the month, well in excess of the 10.3 million FactSet estimate, according to the JOLTS report.




www.cnbc.com





Good new/bad news. More jobs than workers. Wages are going up while price inflation is moderating. This is not sustainable and wage inflation has economists worried. The fed is ready to raise its interest rates in September. Weaker companies that were propped up by low interest rates are going to start failing. This is going to suck for the workers for those companies but then again, there are plenty of job openings out there. 

_Powell warned that ongoing hikes likely would result in “below-trend economic growth and some softening in labor market conditions.”

“But such outcomes are likely necessary to restore price stability and to set the stage for achieving maximum employment and stable prices over the longer run,” he added._

This is what good governance looks like.

Thank you Brandon.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Silly democrats just dont understand, all these job numbers Joe brags about are fake. Bottom line is that the total workforce is still smaller than when Joe started. He does not get credit for recycling.....people returning to their old jobs.
> 
> The number of U.S. jobs jumped 528,000 last month, the Labor Department reported Friday, and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5% from 3.6%, matching a five-decade low. But that top line masks the drop in July of the labor force participation rate to 62.1% in July from 62.2% in June.
> This is still far below the 63.4% labor force participation in February 2020, which translates to millions fewer people who would otherwise be working today compared to before the COVID-19 pandemic.
> ...


Yes, we know you want a crap economy so that Republicans can destroy our democracy. 

Biden isn't cooperating. It's as if he hits a home run every day. 365 home runs in a single year is a record in any league.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> August ’22 Jobs Report Looms Large After Jackson Hole Speech
> 
> 
> The July ’22 payroll report was way above expectations at 528,000 “net new jobs” created, with 471,000 new jobs created from the private sector. Read more here.
> ...


So nevermind all the misery we experienced this past year, nevermind whats going on now. The forecast is strong, so just shut up and make due. ........And dont forget about Jan. 6th and those maga bastards. CRT, anarchy, and trans life forever.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, we know you want a crap economy so that Republicans can destroy our democracy.
> 
> Biden isn't cooperating. It's as if he hits a home run every day. 365 home runs in a single year is a record in any league.


I guess record inflation and gas prices is a home run in democrat fantasy land. So are record amounts of drugs and crime destroying our cities, another home run. How about the botching of covid policy? Free for all at the border, more home runs! In a year and a half Joe has run us into a recession, but democrats call this a home run.









Are We Already In A Recession? Yes, According To Fed Indicator With ‘Excellent’ Track Record


After weak spending data for May, this Fed indicator slipped into negative territory, and Bank of America cut its economic growth forecast to zero.




www.forbes.com





Most democrats understand economics.









GDP fell 0.9% in the second quarter, the second straight decline and a strong recession signal


Gross domestic product fell 0.9% at an annualized pace for the period, according to the advance estimate.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep bragging about jobs. Pretty soon he will have to create them, there are no old jobs left for people to go back to. Glad you like the mandates. My son still cant attend college I hope you are happy.


Your son should have worked harder while in HS. But you are just whining. Junior College is not expensive and a good alternative to people with limited means. JC offers good alternatives to kids who don't want or need a four year degree. 

I went to a Junior College for my freshman and sophomore years. Went to a four year for the last two. Worked my ass off. Graduated from college with a degree in Biochem. Debt free. There are plenty of options other than gold plated universities. Your son is going to have to work for it and might need help from you. Did you expect it all to be handed to you?

You are sounding stressed. This is understandable. Trying to make the Democratic Administration look bad when it is doing so well is like trying to keep the river from rising during a flood. Maybe you should take a Vicodin and go back to sleep.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your son should have worked harder while in HS. But you are just whining. Junior College is not expensive and a good alternative to people with limited means. JC offers good alternatives to kids who don't want or need a four year degree.
> 
> I went to a Junior College for my freshman and sophomore years. Went to a four year for the last two. Worked my ass off. Graduated from college with a degree in Biochem. Debt free. There are plenty of options other than gold plated universities. Your son is going to have to work for it and might need help from you. Did you expect it all to be handed to you?
> 
> You are sounding stressed. This is understandable. Trying to make the Democratic Administration look bad when it is doing so well is like trying to keep the river from rising during a flood. Maybe you should take a Vicodin and go back to sleep.


Here in NY, even junior college is subject to vaccine mandates. Complete democrat payoff, under the table bullshit.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So nevermind all the misery we experienced this past year, nevermind whats going on now. The forecast is strong, so just shut up and make due. ........And dont forget about Jan. 6th and those maga bastards. CRT, anarchy, and trans life forever.


The culture wars are a big mistake for the GOP. It makes the GOP MAGA fascist party seem out of touch. Actually not "seem". More like proves the party is out of touch. 

It's probably too late to apply for this term, but here is a list of JCs for your kid to check out. Meanwhile, there are plenty of jobs available while he waits for the next term.





__





U.S Community Colleges by State- Complete list by State- A must read for all students.


U.S. Community College by State. Complete list of all 2-year US community college.



www.applyingtoschool.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Here in NY, even junior college is subject to vaccine mandates. Complete democrat payoff, under the table bullshit.


There are online degree programs for the medical science challenged. But, hey, there are plenty of jobs available nowdays. Sorry but I have no sympathy for somebody who expects it all to be handed to them. Not sorry, actually.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Here in NY, even junior college is subject to vaccine mandates. Complete democrat payoff, under the table bullshit.


The vaccine being sinister is propaganda. You have internalized lies that the overthrow faction’s skilled and amoral psychological operatives have disseminated into complicit alt-fact merchants like Breitbart and Fox.

Read about the vaccine on maga-disapproved news outlets. Lot of stuff the propagandists are either concealing or distorting in order to recruit you into counterdemocratic revolt. 

If you are an observant Baptist however, your prognosis just got worse.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


Maga disinformation.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are online degree programs for the medical science challenged. But, hey, there are plenty of jobs available nowdays. Sorry but I have no sympathy for somebody who expects it all to be handed to them. Not sorry, actually.


You mean you have no sympathy for anybody who wants freedom to make their own choices. Thats really facism you are supporting. Democrats want free shit and you know it. Socialism is part of their new agenda. You are good at flipping the narrative, my teen son does that. How old are you anyway?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


The uniter calls us names too, he's very smart.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5190347


Roy cohn 101. Accuse others of that which you are guilty. Fucked up that this works, but it seems to with a certain sort.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You mean you have no sympathy for anybody who wants freedom to make their own choices. Thats really facism you are supporting. Democrats want free shit and you know it. Socialism is part of their new agenda. You are good at flipping the narrative, my teen son does that. How old are you anyway?


He must sense that he's already surpassed you mentally.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He must sense that he's already surpassed you mentally.


He can think that, and you can too. But the facts speak for themselves. Democrats used to be about rock and roll, low taxes and sticking it to the man. They have evolved into a cult of arrogant elitists who are about defending criminals and illegals over their own people.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


You sound like the wife beater who tells her she should stay with him "for the children"

*Making the decision to leave an abusive relationship*
_As you face the decision to either end the abusive relationship or try to save it, keep the following things in mind:

*If you’re hoping your abusive partner will change…* The abuse will probably keep happening. Abusers have deep emotional and psychological problems. While change is not impossible, it isn’t quick or easy. And change can only happen once your abuser takes full responsibility for his behavior, seeks professional treatment, and stops blaming you, his unhappy childhood, stress, work, his drinking, or his temper._

Does it sound as if the Republican MAGA fascists are ready to take full responsibility for their behavior? Is it the abused's fault if they won't? 

*Signs that your abuser is NOT changing:*

_He minimizes the abuse or denies how serious it really was._
_He continues to blame others for his behavior._
_He claims that you’re the one who is abusive._
_He pressures you to go to couple’s counseling._
_He tells you that you owe him another chance._
_You have to push him to stay in treatment._
_He says that he can’t change unless you stay with him and support him._
_He tries to get sympathy from you, your children, or your family and friends._
_He expects something from you in exchange for getting help._
_He pressures you to make decisions about the relationship._
The last point is what you just said. Fuck that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You mean you have no sympathy for anybody who wants freedom to make their own choices. Thats really facism you are supporting. Democrats want free shit and you know it. Socialism is part of their new agenda. You are good at flipping the narrative, my teen son does that. How old are you anyway?


Seriously? You can't even comprehend a reason to have a meaningful response to a public health crisis? You snowflakes kill me. Any time the country is threatened you "freedom loving" bastards do this kind of shit. You remind me of the kind of assholes who insisted that you had a right to have lights on at your shitty Atlantic Coast roadhouse in 1942 despite your actions allowing German submarines to pick off American ships silhouetted by your lights. 

Nobody forced you to do shit, Karen. 

Now let's talk about the Louisiana woman being forced to carry a baby that won't develop a fucking skull to term. Are you weeping for her lack of choices?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> He can think that, and you can too. But the facts speak for themselves. Democrats used to be about rock and roll, low taxes and sticking it to the man. They have evolved into a cult of arrogant elitists who are about defending criminals and illegals over their own people.


Your brain is putty.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Personal insults, you are pathetic. Go away with your pissing contest.


The truth hurts. It was a factual statement, snowflake.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...he's been around a long time...he's a half ass decent person, as long as he doesn't start talking politics. once he does, he turns into kind of a dick...


"Half ass decent person".... I'll take that Roger. I guess I just got bored. I just sold my company, and find alot of time on my hands. But yeah, I should prob stay out of the Politics section and just stick to the grow sections.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


Hey look, another bullshit conservative hot-take.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You mean you have no sympathy for anybody who wants freedom to make their own choices. Thats really facism you are supporting. Democrats want free shit and you know it. Socialism is part of their new agenda. You are good at flipping the narrative, my teen son does that. How old are you anyway?


Choices have consequences. You left the "consequences" part out. Freedom is about making choices and being an adult is about facing the consequences. Your son has choices. The consequences of choosing to be vaccinated are to have more options. Also lower risk of severe illness from Covid. It's not on me that you reject science for some strange belief. 

I have two boys. One in college, the other will start attending college next fall. Too bad for your son that he can't be with them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

I think Juggalos are probably considerably more intelligent that Trumpers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden vowed to keep us united, not divided. Now he is telling you to choose sides..


Yep, between our form of government and your faux patriotic totalitarian bullshit.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2022)

Man I wonder if they are still gathering and throwing faygo at each other. I looked forward to the ridiculous pictures that came out of their thing each year.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously? You can't even comprehend a reason to have a meaningful response to a public health crisis? You snowflakes kill me. Any time the country is threatened you "freedom loving" bastards do this kind of shit. You remind me of the kind of assholes who insisted that you had a right to have lights on at your shitty Atlantic Coast roadhouse in 1942 despite your actions allowing German submarines to pick off American ships silhouetted by your lights.
> 
> Nobody forced you to do shit, Karen.
> 
> Now let's talk about the Louisiana woman being forced to carry a baby that won't develop a fucking skull to term. Are you weeping for her lack of choices?


Who are you calling a snowflake? What side are you on? Now I see, you just have no clue. Before you try to take part, know what a karen is, know what a snowflake is. Then come back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who are you calling a snowflake? What side are you on? Now I see, you just have no clue. Before you try to take part, know what a karen is, know what a snowflake is. Then come back.


Awwww, did I challenge the bogus definitions they fed you?

Sorry to trigger you, snowflake. I know you're a lion now.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Awwww, did I challenge the bogus definitions they fed you?
> 
> Sorry to trigger you, snowflake. I know you're a lion now.


Another asswipe to ignore. Bye bye libtard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Man I wonder if they are still gathering and throwing faygo at each other. I looked forward to the ridiculous pictures that came out of their thing each year.


About three weeks ago. Here in Ohio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your brain is putty.


that is insulting and demeaning, to putty. putty has many uses, and life would be much less convenient without it...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another asswipe to ignore. Bye bye libtard.


Somebody post this guy some Karens who "lost their rights" to act like selfish assholes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is insulting and demeaning, to putty. putty has many uses, and life would be much less convenient without it...


I'm pretty sure his gray matter could be used to fill some holes. It certainly isn't in use right now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Who are you calling a snowflake? What side are you on? Now I see, you just have no clue. Before you try to take part, know what a karen is, know what a snowflake is. Then come back.



and Joe Biden will still be Americas duly elected president
Thanks Brandon


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Maybe I saw it here, but I watched the appalling "We the people" video by the faux redneck grifter Kid Rock recently. Oh my.

It seems that the right wing "brain trust" is pushing and alternate view of unity along with the fiction that they are "We the people". Unity is another way of dog whistle calling deranged gun toting trash to come together to install a totalitarian government that will punish to 80% of the country who make up the elites.

Hey, as long as you dress like a clown in a red white and blue fur coat with a flag belt buckle, you HAVE to be a patriot, right?

Such rubbish.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Not a new grift. 

There's a line in Manchurian Candidate where Raymond's mother refers to "flag-simple boobs".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Secret languages won’t help your cause, dumpy.





BigMP said:


> Don’t call people names, didn’t your parents teach you any manners child?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Dream, dream dream. Idiot.





BigMP said:


> Don’t call people names, didn’t your parents teach you any manners child?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

BigMP said:


> If you’re looking for a Fascist, look no further then todays leftists, like here. They spew Joe’s garbage like it was their lunch, they have No capacity for reason and worse their dull. I like it when they spend their time on the message board, At least they aren’t causing mayhem. They’re mother’s are sorry that they didn’t abort them… I think they’re mad at them for giving them life., although somehow some survived and wound up here. And here they’ll stay.


There’s a lot to unpack here but spelling issues aside, do you know what a fascist is? 

It doesn’t look like you do.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> My son still cant attend college I hope you are happy.


Does he meet the necessary requirements or is he like his father?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm pretty sure his gray matter could be used to fill some holes. It certainly isn't in use right now.


might work, you can chink cracks in a log cabin's walls with buffalo shit...
bull shit should be close to the same consistency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Maybe I saw it here, but I watched the appalling "We the people" video by the faux redneck grifter Kid Rock recently. Oh my.
> 
> It seems that the right wing "brain trust" is pushing and alternate view of unity along with the fiction that they are "We the people". Unity is another way of dog whistle calling deranged gun toting trash to come together to install a totalitarian government that will punish to 80% of the country who make up the elites.
> 
> ...


his "music" is trash, as well...if you even care to call it music. i've heard mangy cats in a gangbang that sounded better


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2022)

What, don't you know dudes from Detroit are sons of the south, the real son of hank. 

You know, kid rock really is kinda the theme music for the trumplicans. Just tacky fake ass shit that doesn't have any basis in anything.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What, don't you know dudes from Detroit are sons of the south, the real son of hank.
> 
> You know, kid rock really is kinda the theme music for the trumplicans. Just tacky fake ass shit that doesn't have any basis in anything.


Um, "Kid's" daddy was a wealthy car dealership owner. He grew up in a Mansion on an estate in the ritzy burbs of Detroit.

Nice grift tho. Smart move for a rich kid with a taste for white trash ladies.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190642View attachment 5190643View attachment 5190644
> and Joe Biden will still be Americas duly elected president
> Thanks Brandon
> [/QU
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Criminals should be prosecuted, especially those that try to overthrown the government or commit espionage. The government tried everything it could to get them back.Trump lied and hid them.

This isn't a pot bust, dumbass. He had top secret material. Just because we smoke weed doesn't make it so we support high crimes. You are thinking of Republicans- most of who don't smoke weed. It's complicated, so I am not surprised you don't understand. Maybe ask your kid to draw some cartoons to help explain it.

Why did he have those documents? Why did he refuse to return it? Who else did he show it to? Why do you suck at this?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It was a stupid slogan. We deserve a lot more for the money spent on policing and far less brutality. A significant amount should go to improving recruiting and training and a portion set aside for teams that deal with the mentally ill and other crisis situations. Too many of our police come from the military which has entirely different goals, a different training set. We're recruiting the wrong mindset for community enforcement.


During the Reagan years, mental health went the wayside and it was (almost) 1880 again..homeless? No one cares; then you got the Terminator and Robocop one stop shopping all the way to George Floyd- see how well that model worked?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You guys did the Hitler thing already, its played out. Be creative, think of something else. None of whats actually going on will help, like crime, inflation, illegals. Look over there, its climate change! Its the russians! Its the evil corporations! Never accept any blame, no accountability. Zero.


Hey you forgot the trans folks!!!!


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Hey you forgot the trans folks!!!!


Do you support trans men competing against woman?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you support trans men competing against woman?


Which one?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Which one?


Any of them, whats the difference which one? I tell you the one I DO support, and that is one I bet nobody here even heard of, Keelin Godsey. That woman is incredible, having beaten men at the hammer throw. Now that I can support. But its never that way, is it? These sub par male athletes want to beat up on woman, with a clear advantage. That I am not cool with.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you support trans men competing against woman?


I’ll let the women decide, I’m sure they can speak for themselves.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 31, 2022)

They sure do seem to ruining your day though lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you support trans men competing against woman?


why not?


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ll let the women decide, I’m sure they can speak for themselves.


Typical democrat, unable to think for himself.


----------



## NYCBambu (Aug 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> why not?


The answer is obvious. Why should they have any advantage?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The answer is obvious. Why should they have any advantage?


Articulate this obvious answer without resorting to religion.


----------



## Jeeyah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

If they still have penis then no.

If they removed penis then yes.

Maybe that will make it easier.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> If they still have penis then no.
> 
> If they removed penis then yes.
> 
> Maybe that will make it easier.


link to the medicine, otherwise arbitrary


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> link to the medicine, otherwise arbitrary


I'll link you my penis if you want.

Otherwise that was my own opinion on the matter


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I'll link you my penis if you want.
> 
> Otherwise that was my own opinion on the matter


ok, arbitrary, no standing.
With a distinct punitive edge to it.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ok, arbitrary, no standing.


wtf cares what standing YOU require.

Go stand in a fucking corner for all I care.

The guy asked a question and I gave an answer. WTF cares what your requirements are. Seriously.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Typical democrat, unable to think for himself.


Typical Republican. Wants to make decisions for people despite it being none of his fucking business.

Because... freedumb.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Typical democrat, unable to think for himself.


Why would I give it any thought? I’m neither trans, or a women, so not for me to comment or concern myself with. In other words I don’t care who plays with who.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

Damit, Bambi hijacks another thread 

Now I’m gonna be up again all night thinking about the inequity of trans athletes and it’s impact on sports.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> wtf cares what standing YOU require.
> 
> Go stand in a fucking corner for all I care.
> 
> The guy asked a question and I gave an answer. WTF cares what your requirements are. Seriously.


An answer without the reasoning is just noise. You might as well order the BIGOTED AND PROUD T-shirt.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An answer without the reasoning is just noise. You might as well order the BIGOTED AND PROUD T-shirt.


Since when have I answered anything with reason?

Certainly not to satisfy your wants. I answer dumb questions with dumber answers but maybe you are too smart for your own good to see this


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Damit, Bambi hijacks another thread
> 
> Now I’m gonna be up again all night thinking about the inequity of trans athletes and it’s impact on sports.


Would Kitt be barred from racing for being a Trans Am?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Since when have I answered anything with reason?
> 
> Certainly not to satisfy your wants. I answer dumb questions with dumber answers but maybe you are too smart for your own good to see this


It is my cross to bear.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Damit, Bambi hijacks another thread
> 
> Now I’m gonna be up again all night thinking about the inequity of trans athletes and it’s impact on sports.


It's worse than crow-hopping. How will the men in these parts be able to enjoy the seventh grade girl's softball games without being able to verify every player's junk?

I have developed a really mean habit here. Any time I hear a bunch of grown ass men obsessing over local kid sports and displaying a ridiculous amount of knowledge about the teams in a 20 mile radius, I ask them who their Senators are. Not one has been able to answer.

#fuckeduppriorities


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Would Kitt be barred from racing for being a Trans Am?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 31, 2022)

I've never been affected by any trans person, athlete or not. I never think about it except when hearing the awful violence statistics. It only seems to be a very important issue to certain political types. Their concern is not the safety of trans people though even though they are aware of the rates of violence and murder, it's the opposite. Luckily though I will be supporting trans rights by voting straight blue for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The answer is obvious. Why should they have any advantage?


Is that true?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 31, 2022)

And Biden took the Marine Corps Band to a political rally in PA. There is no shame anymore.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And Biden took the Marine Corps Band to a political rally in PA. There is no shame anymore.


Such crying on levels never seen before


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And Biden took the Marine Corps Band to a political rally in PA. There is no shame anymore.


trumptards talking about shame. 

Priceless.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Would Kitt be barred from racing for being a Trans Am?


I bought this kit for $30 and sold it for ~$200


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2022)

I had this one too


----------



## bauty67 (Aug 31, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Maybe Biden can get Cornpop to run with him next time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2022)

I almost forgot this one


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I almost forgot this one
> View attachment 5190882


Where I grew up, the local weed pawnpin had one of those, same color and thunderchicken. T/A 6.6 when Detroit tried being metric before it was cool.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

bauty67 said:


> Maybe Biden can get Cornpop to run with him next time.


cornpop is dead, unfortunately, sounds like he would have kicked some republican ass


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2022)

Biden is so bad I'm posting pics of model kits


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398347198149152774


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564700205504765952


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

Trump flew to alaska to endorse Sarah Palin for congress......she just lost to a democrat...donald trump the gift that keeps on giving lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Trump flew to alaska to endorse Sarah Palin for congress......she just lost to a democrat...donald trump the gift that keeps on giving lol
> 
> View attachment 5190946


Well that’s weird! I just read a post here stating that every one he backed has won ....... hmmmm so weird.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Biden is so bad I'm posting pics of model kits


i was gonna ask how much you thought my Captain Kirk model would be worth, but apparently not much...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/233363719046?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=233363719046&targetid=1263104806246&device=c&mktype=&googleloc=9013420&poi=&campaignid=14859008593&mkgroupid=130497710760&rlsatarget=pla-1263104806246&abcId=9300678&merchantid=6341364&gclid=CjwKCAjwsMGYBhAEEiwAGUXJad_367Ft1ZkrVfxfQy7B3jp5RcIqUnchy9pr53kAkZEB0AJciEvewhoCPCQQAvD_BwE
well, i only paid 5 bucks for him at a yard sale...still in the plastic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Trump flew to alaska to endorse Sarah Palin for congress......she just lost to a democrat...donald trump the gift that keeps on giving lol
> 
> View attachment 5190946


that is exactly why i don't want him in a cell yet, there is SOOO much damage he can do to the republicans yet...


----------



## HGCC (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Trump flew to alaska to endorse Sarah Palin for congress......she just lost to a democrat...donald trump the gift that keeps on giving lol
> 
> View attachment 5190946


First time a Democrat won in like 50 years I think. Palin was the proto trump. It's weird and interesting in a way.

Needs to keep happening. Hang the shame that is trump around their necks. Hope he drags them down. The Republicans need to be handed a big defeat to break trumps hold on them. He might take half with and form his own thing, but he needs to be shown as the loser he is for Mitch to drop him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> First time a Democrat won in like 50 years I think. Palin was the proto trump. It's weird and interesting in a way.
> 
> Needs to keep happening. Hang the shame that is trump around their necks. Hope he drags them down. The Republicans need to be handed a big defeat to break trumps hold on them. He might take half with and form his own thing, but he needs to be shown as the loser he is for Mitch to drop him.


i would have a fucking party if trump formed a third party...i wonder if there has ever been a party before that lost EVERY election it participated in? that would be trump raping the republican party while handing the democrats every election for the next ten years...ohmyfuckinggod don't tease an old man like that...trump would cost the republican half their donations, half their votes, half their fucking minds...the republicans are already squeeking by on the force of gerrymandering, this would fuck them good and hard.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Fast forward one year from that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who's at fault here?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is that true?


Explain how there is no advantage. Did their muscles disappear? Let them remove half of their biceps and quads, and delts, then let them back in to compete. It should be no problem, as they like to remove body parts anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Trump flew to alaska to endorse Sarah Palin for congress......she just lost to a democrat...donald trump the gift that keeps on giving lol
> 
> View attachment 5190946


Is he asking her to run on his ticket in 2024? The hang 'em high position + he's starting to have that look of weakness like Reek in Helsinki.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Explain how there is no advantage. Did their muscles disappear? Let them remove half of their biceps and quads, and delts, then let them back in to compete. It should be no problem, as they like to remove body parts anyway.


punitive irrelevances


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So who's at fault here?


I don't know. I didn't look into it. All I know is that the program is having problems. They have a somewhat similar program in Portland that's having mixed results as well.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398347198149152774


Joe sees all woman dressed in a girl scout uniform. He is a pedophile.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I don't know. I didn't look into it. All I know is that the program is having problems. They have a somewhat similar program in Portland that's having mixed results as well.


It says they're being pushed out of a successful program they started. We shall look further. Bookmarked.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It says they're being pushed out of a successful program they started. We shall look further. Bookmarked.


He said, she said, etc... More than likely the typical power struggles that are common. He pushed, she overreached, etc...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Explain how there is no advantage. Did their muscles disappear? Let them remove half of their biceps and quads, and delts, then let them back in to compete. It should be no problem, as they like to remove body parts anyway.


You are asking me? So then, you don't know if there is a performance difference. You are just talking out your ass. 

You are just a bigot. A know nothing. Angry over something that you don't even know is true.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe sees all woman dressed in a girl scout uniform. He is a pedophile.


Another thing about your kind.

GOP MAGA fascists are always talking about pedos. Only your kind do that. It never comes up otherwise.

very creepy. I'm not saying you are a pedo but you talk about it a lot. That and your earlier post where you talk about mutilating trans women. Seems as if you are suppressing something. You need help.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

Biden's administration is very smart. This action, for example. With a very light touch, not only did the Biden administration cripple China's production of image recognition equipment, they will bring high tech AI product development and production jobs to the US where it belongs. China should develop its own tech instead of stealing from the US.









U.S. officials order Nvidia to halt sales of top AI chips to China


Chip designer Nvidia Corp said on Wednesday that U.S. officials told it to stop exporting two top computing chips for artificial intelligence work to China, a move that could cripple Chinese firms' ability to carry out advanced work like image recognition and hamper Nvidia's business in the country.




www.reuters.com





*U.S. officials order Nvidia to halt sales of top AI chips to China*
_

Sept 1 (Reuters) - Chip designer Nvidia Corp (NVDA.O) said on Wednesday that U.S. officials told it to stop exporting two top computing chips for artificial intelligence work to China, a move that could cripple Chinese firms' ability to carry out advanced work like image recognition and hamper Nvidia's business in the country.

The announcement signals a major escalation of the U.S. crackdown on China's technological capabilities as tensions bubble over the fate of Taiwan, where chips for Nvidia and almost every other major chip firm are manufactured._


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Another thing about your kind.
> 
> GOP MAGA fascists are always talking about pedos. Only your kind do that. It never comes up otherwise.
> 
> very creepy. I'm not saying you are a pedo but you talk about it a lot. That and your earlier post where you talk about mutilating with trans women. Seems as if you are suppressing something. *You need help.*


Some are beyond help.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564700205504765952


I agree. Biden keeps hitting home runs, which just leaves GOP MAGA fascists without a good argument so you pump out filthy propaganda.

Your problem is, we see you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Some are beyond help.


Yep. I made a rhetorical statement about "needing help". He can't be helped until he sees himself for what he is. Small chance.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

It


Fogdog said:


> Another thing about your kind.
> 
> GOP MAGA fascists are always talking about pedos. Only your kind do that. It never comes up otherwise.
> 
> very creepy. I'm not saying you are a pedo but you talk about it a lot. That and your earlier post where you talk about mutilating trans women. Seems as if you are suppressing something. You need help.


Its not republicans protecting sex offenders now is it? The usual democrat move, lie and clam the opposite is true. When in reality its the far left re-defining what a pedophile is, what a recession is, and protecting sick pedos. They have re-defined what a woman is, what a vaccine is, all kinds of other pc bullshit. And now this, protecting pedos. This is democrat sick and twisted thinking, protecting criminals, pedos and illegals over their own.









Democrats Vow to Redefine ‘Female’, ‘Pedophile’ and ‘Recession’ - News Punch


Democrats have vowed to start redefining words such as 'female,' 'pedophile', and 'recession' as part of their woke new agenda.



newspunch.com





Only a sick bastard would draft a bill to protect a pedo sex offender. Only in California.









CA Democrats Author Bill to Protect Sex Offenders Who Lure Minors - California Globe


State Senator Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco) and Assemblywoman Susan Eggman (D-Stockton) introduced recent legislation "to end blatant discrimination




californiaglobe.com





Thank god we have some good republicans protecting us from these sickos. Stop trying to groom our kids, you sick bastards.









Gov. DeSantis: TikTok toddler dance at Miami drag show puts bar’s liquor license in jeopardy


'Having kids involved in this is wrong.'




floridapolitics.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It
> 
> Its not republicans protecting sex offenders now is it? The usual democrat move, lie and clam the opposite is true. When in reality its the far left re-defining what a pedophile is, what a recession is, and protecting sick pedos. They have re-defined what a woman is, what a vaccine is, all kinds of other pc bullshit. And now this, protecting pedos. This is democrat sick and twisted thinking, protecting criminals and illegals over their own.
> 
> ...


News Punch!













Tovarish made an oopsie.





__





NewsPunch - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It
> 
> Its not republicans protecting sex offenders now is it? The usual democrat move, lie and clam the opposite is true. When in reality its the far left re-defining what a pedophile is, what a recession is, and protecting sick pedos. They have re-defined what a woman is, what a vaccine is, all kinds of other pc bullshit. And now this, protecting pedos. This is democrat sick and twisted thinking, protecting criminals, pedos and illegals over their own.
> 
> ...


a must have for every republican.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> a must have for every republican.....
> View attachment 5191124


The usual non contribution. Do you support sick and twisted democrat logic? Do you want young children subject to drag queens?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The usual non contribution. Do you support sick and twisted democrat logic? Do you want young children subject to drag queens?


Why the big concern and chip on your shoulder? Were you cornholed as a lad or something?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Do you want young children subject to drag queens?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The usual non contribution. Do you support sick and twisted democrat logic? Do you want young children subject to drag queens?


As apposed to the sick and twisted republican policies?....yes


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Young children are fairly low-drag.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Young children are fairly low-drag.
> 
> View attachment 5191143


Ok, thanks. Now it makes sense.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Remember what side you are on. Do not be fooled. Do not support satanic pedophelia.









Tranny Exposes His Genitals To Kids At LGBTQ Pride Event Supported By The Satanic Temple [VIDEOS]


Christian preachers removed by police while Groomers crossed state lines to twerk for kids




www.redvoicemedia.com






DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why the big concern and chip on your shoulder? Were you cornholed as a lad or something?


Personal attacks are about all you have when you know you support a party of people who support criminals and sexual deviants over their own people. How does that make you feel?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> As apposed to the sick and twisted republican policies?....yes
> View attachment 5191141


Name some sick and twisted republican laws. I can only think of one.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Name some sick and twisted republican laws. I can only think of one.


Tax the poor and feed the rich....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

This is what sick and twisted democrats want, complete control over your kids. They want you to have no say in what they teach your kid, and no say in what goes into his body. This is the only way they have of expanding their kind, grooming our kids. Telling them its ok to want to cut off your genetalia. How can anybody support this? Whats wrong with you people?









Bill advances to let California teens get vaccinated without parental consent


California lawmakers pass a bill to allow youths 12 and older to get vaccines without parental consent, despite lots of controversy.




calmatters.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> As apposed to the sick and twisted republican policies?....yes
> View attachment 5191141


I figure in this war against fascism, the ladies will fill the factories of democracy, by hitting the streets as volunteers to get out the vote in a ground game. Thanks to the radical right SCOTUS and lunatic red states with near perfect timing for the midterms. A third of Americans don't vote and many are young, half of them are women, who have to live with this shit or do something about it. The democrats usually have a weak ground game as compared to the republicans, let's see if Stacy Abrams will change that, with the thousands of women she has trained nation wide over the past few years in how it's done. Trump also spawned many grass roots organizations among women too during his reign and many of these may come back to haunt the republicans.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Remember what side you are on. Do not be fooled. Do not support satanic pedophelia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is what sick and twisted democrats want, complete control over your kids. They want you to have no say in what they teach your kid, and no say in what goes into his body. This is the only way they have of expanding their kind, grooming our kids. Telling them its ok to want to cut off your genetalia. How can anybody support this? Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You listened to your mom and dad growing up? LOL

I didn't and look where I am now!! HA


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is what sick and twisted democrats want, complete control over your kids. They want you to have no say in what they teach your kid, and no say in what goes into his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you said doesn't match what was said in that article. What it said is vaccines are safe and effective unlike antivax disinformation. If a kid chooses to get vaccinated and their parents would choose otherwise, then the kid is the one who is best able to make the decision. 

Too bad that bill wasn't written in time for your son to get vaccinated and attend college.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Name some sick and twisted republican laws. I can only think of one.


separation of families at the border. Its not a law, its a presidential order supported by chickenshit GOP MAGA fascist lawmakers who didn't have the guts to write it into law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is what sick and twisted democrats want, complete control over your kids. They want you to have no say in what they teach your kid, and no say in what goes into his body. This is the only way they have of expanding their kind, grooming our kids. Telling them its ok to want to cut off your genetalia. How can anybody support this? Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming to a school near you, reduces stress, improves mental health and builds empathy, kills Trumpism dead. Scientifically proven and completely secular. It will go a long way to fixing America within a couple of decades by reducing stupidity caused by bigotry. It's emotional training, or mental training, like PE for their brains, it's an exercise that can change brain structure over time.  

Something else you can make death threats about at school board meetings. Better to be aggressive IMHO, offense is the best defense.






Homepage


We help school communities toconnect, heal, and thrive.Support Mindful Schools today.The Mindful Schools ApproachWe take an integrated approach to create healthy school cultures in which every person feels valued, engaged, and ready to learn.Do you want support with building a mindfulness...




www.mindfulschools.org


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Tax the poor and feed the rich....


Thats what Joe Biden is doing. Just think of all the families living paycheck to paycheck. Inflation is the cruelest tax of all.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> separation of families at the border. Its not a law, its a presidential order supported by chickenshit GOP MAGA fascist lawmakers who didn't have the guts to write it into law.


If you didnt want to be separated, you shoulda stayed home. What country do you know of where you get to take your kids with you to jail?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Name some sick and twisted republican laws. I can only think of one.


“don’t say gay”


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Coming to a school near you, reduces stress, improves mental health and builds empathy, kills Trumpism dead. Scientifically proven and completely secular. It will go a long way to fixing America within a couple of decades by reducing stupidity caused by bigotry. It's emotional training, or mental training, like PE for their brains, it's an exercise that can change brain structure over time.
> 
> Something else you can make death threats about at school board meetings. Better to be aggressive IMHO, offense is the best defense.
> 
> ...


You have nothing to contribute, zero. Like a ZOMBIE, Trump and race card is all you know. Poor democrats, nothing to fight with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Remember what side you are on. Do not be fooled. Do not support satanic pedophelia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the deviants that are being busted are republicans, there are threads of news reports of the bastards here.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> It
> 
> Its not republicans protecting sex offenders now is it? The usual democrat move, lie and clam the opposite is true. When in reality its the far left re-defining what a pedophile is, what a recession is, and protecting sick pedos. They have re-defined what a woman is, what a vaccine is, all kinds of other pc bullshit. And now this, protecting pedos. This is democrat sick and twisted thinking, protecting criminals, pedos and illegals over their own.
> 
> ...


All I said is you GOP MAGA fascists are always talking about pedophilia and its creepy.

In response you sent me links to untrustworthy, biased sources that report fake news about pedos. Its not only unconvincing but that you searched for and took the effort to post GOP MAGA fascist propaganda about pedophilia only reinforces what I said. The GOP MAGA fascist fascination with pedos is creepy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What you said doesn't match what was said in that article. What it said is vaccines are safe and effective unlike antivax disinformation. If a kid chooses to get vaccinated and their parents would choose otherwise, then the kid is the one who is best able to make the decision.
> 
> Too bad that bill wasn't written in time for your son to get vaccinated and attend college.


I think he’s counting on us not opening his links. His instincts are good, I’ve never opened one he’s posted yet. 

Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All the deviants that are being busted are republicans, there are threads of news reports of the bastards here.


Any of them making laws protecting pedos? Any of them pushing for tranny story time?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> All I said is you GOP MAGA fascists are always talking about pedophilia and its creepy.
> 
> In response you sent me links to untrustworthy, biased sources that report fake news about pedos. Its not only unconvincing but that you searched for and took the effort to post GOP MAGA fascist propaganda about pedophilia only reinforces what I said. The GOP MAGA fascist fascination with pedos is creepy.


Right, only your links are valid. How many more cross references do you need? All you do is parrot what you have been trained by your leader Joe Biden. Democrats have come up with a new label for pedos, and new laws to protect them. Do you deny this? Do you deny tranny story time? Trans children? You know its all real so idk what youre talking about.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you didnt want to be separated, you shoulda stayed home. What country do you know of where you get to take your kids with you to jail?


You make my case. You spoke true. That act was cruel and intentionally so. Separating families at the border was a deliberate terrorist act by the US visited upon people who were legally seeking asylum. A sick and twisted act.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats what Joe Biden is doing. Just think of all the families living paycheck to paycheck. Inflation is the cruelest tax of all.


Your projector is running.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Any of them making laws protecting pedos? Any of them pushing for tranny story time?


Matt Gatez


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Right, only your links are valid. How many more cross references do you need? All you do is parrot what you have been trained by your leader Joe Biden. Democrats have come up with a new label for pedos, and new laws to protect them. Do you deny this? Do you deny tranny story time? Trans children? You know its all real so idk what youre talking about.


Yes, my links are valid. Check them on https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/ . I don't use extremely biased untrustworthy sources like you do.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Red Voice Media 









Red Voice Media


QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You make my case. You spoke true. That act was cruel and intentionally so. Separating families at the border was a deliberate terrorist act by the US visited upon people who were legally seeking asylum. A sick and twisted act.


As usual, all democrats care about are law breakers. Maybe we should put them up at a Holiday Inn. All those cages were built under Joe and Obama anyway. So was deportation policy. Obama deported tons of them. Joe should learn a few things from him.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, my links are valid. Check them on https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/ . I don't use extremely biased untrustworthy sources like you do.


Tell me what you dispute there are tons of cross references.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you didnt want to be separated, you shoulda stayed home. What country do you know of where you get to take your kids with you to jail?


How could someone who is so protective of an unborn fetus, be so harmful to a young child?

Asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Red Voice Media
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Bias Rating:* FAR RIGHT*
Factual Reporting: *LOW*
Country: *USA*
Press Freedom Rating: *MOSTLY FREE*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lol
> 
> Bias Rating:* FAR RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *LOW*
> ...


for what, and what democrat fact checker are you using? lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As usual, all democrats care about are law breakers. Maybe we should put them up at a Holiday Inn.


So you agree Trump should go to prison if convicted by a court of law and it is wrong to threaten the FBI.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Tell me what you dispute there are tons of cross references.


I don't read shit that comes from low quality sites. I only use information that comes from mostly neutral sources and are facts base news reports, not the crap you just posted. 

I wouldn't click on those links even if I had a condom on my server. Those low quality sites are where people get viruses and spyware downloaded onto their system. Worse than porn sites, not that I'd know anything about that.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you agree Trump should go to prison if convicted by a court of law and it is wrong to threaten the FBI.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you agree Trump should go to prison if convicted by a court of law and it is wrong to threaten the FBI.


Anybody who doesnt see that they were scared of Trump from day 1 is blind. He is not skull and bones, not part of their agenda. They needed him gone and the battle continues. Meanwhile, pre covid he posted some of the best numbers republicans ever saw. Is he still an asshole? Sure, but I dont rate by bleach drinking media hype I look at numbers. Four nonsense accusations so far, and they still got nothing. They are a goon squad. FBI is not for the people, it is a democrat gang. Any conviction in a kangaroo court is not a conviction, its a crime. Trump doesnt even ave anybody there to defend him.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't read shit that comes from low quality sites. I only use information that comes from mostly neutral sources and are facts base news reports, not the crap you just posted.
> 
> I wouldn't click on those links even if I had a condom on my server. Those low quality sites are where people get viruses and spyware downloaded onto their system. Worse than porn sites, not that I'd know anything about that.


You dont have to click to know the facts. Your party defends pedos and tries to re-define what a pedo is. Research it yourself I dont make shit up.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You dont have to click to know the facts. Your party defends pedos and tries to re-define what a pedo is. Research it yourself I dont make shit up.


I didn't say you made shit up. I just said you talk about pedos and post stuff from fake news sites about them and it's creepy.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You dont have to click to know the facts. Your party defends pedos and tries to re-define what a pedo is. Research it yourself I dont make shit up.


Here is USA today talking about it. Mainstream enough? They want to protect pedos and groom our children.









The complicated research behind pedophilia


Scientists who study the disorder say there is a growing consensus that pedophilia is determined in the womb.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 1, 2022)

Biden can't be as bad as this guys aim. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540237527793242113


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Research it yourself I dont make shit up.


No, you just repeat shit other people make up. 

You’re not even original.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Anybody who doesnt see that they were scared of Trump from day 1 is blind. He is not skull and bones, not part of their agenda. They needed him gone and the battle continues. Meanwhile, pre covid he posted some of the best numbers republicans ever saw. Is he still an asshole? Sure, but I dont rate by bleach drinking media hype I look at numbers. Four nonsense accusations so far, and they still got nothing. They are a goon squad. FBI is not for the people, it is a democrat gang. Any conviction in a kangaroo court is not a conviction, its a crime. Trump doesnt even ave anybody there to defend him.


Having possession of those documents is a serious crime, like a drug bust and many lawyers have commented that it works like that. They will wait until after the election to indict him, they want desperate Donald thrashing around in the GOP China shop before leading him away to courthouse/slaughterhouse.

When this stink dies down a bit the J6 hearings should start back up and they've got a shitload of new public witnesses and will continue on even after the election, the DOJ prosecutions will too.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Having possession of those documents is a serious crime, like a drug bust and many lawyers have commented that it works like that. They will wait until after the election to indict him, they want desperate Donald thrashing around in the GOP China shop before leading him away to courthouse/slaughterhouse.
> 
> When this stink dies down a bit the J6 hearings should start back up and they've got a shitload of new public witnesses and will continue on even after the election, the DOJ prosecutions will too.


A president is allowed to declassify whatever he wants. These people had no right invading a presidents home, they will have som explaining to do. If their latest kangaroo court was going well they wouldn't have had to raid. The desperation is so obvious, but they got zip, zero, nada.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A president is allowed to declassify whatever he wants. These people had no right invading a presidents home, they will have som explaining to do. If their latest kangaroo court was going well they wouldn't have had to raid. The desperation is so obvious, but they got zip, zero, nada.


actually,


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A president is allowed to declassify whatever he wants. These people had no right invading a presidents home, they will have som explaining to do. If their latest kangaroo court was going well they wouldn't have had to raid. The desperation is so obvious, but they got zip, zero, nada.


Lock trump up....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Lock trump up....


For no reason. And if you dont find anything, keep looking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A president is allowed to declassify whatever he wants. These people had no right invading a presidents home, they will have som explaining to do. If their latest kangaroo court was going well they wouldn't have had to raid. The desperation is so obvious, but they got zip, zero, nada.


I guess we will have to wait for what a judge and jury think about it. You do believe in independent courts and the rule of law don't you? That means no man is above the law, ask yourself what would happen if Obama did it? (he didn't and neither did anybody else).

Word is indictments after the election, once indicted Donald will be muzzled by a judge and he wouldn't be of much use to the democrats would he?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> For no reason. And if you dont find anything, keep looking.


trump better start planning for his first day in prison....


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> For no reason. And if you dont find anything, keep looking.


You think the FBI is investigating him for no reason? They just slow right now?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess we will have to wait for what a judge and jury think about it. You do believe in independent courts and the rule of law don't you? That means no man is above the law, ask yourself what would happen if Obama did it? (he didn't and neither did anybody else).
> 
> Word is indictments after the election, once indicted Donald will be muzzled by a judge and he wouldn't be of much use to the democrats would he?


Democrats say this every time he is up on charges. Its been going on for 6 years now. And what happens? Even with owning all the fact checking companies, raiding his house, jailing his lawyer and right hand man....they STILL got nothing on Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Here is USA today talking about it. Mainstream enough? They want to protect pedos and groom our children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the article (USA Today is bubblegum news but whatever). Nowhere in that article does it confirm your statement about "they want to protect pedos and groom our children". You read that into what the article said. 

That's your own bias showing. That said, they make it clear that a pedo can't not be a pedo. Which is why I think your continual reference to pedos is creepy.

I never think about pedophilia. I'm not that way. But the way you go on about it is, creepy.

The article does make a good point. That a person who recognizes that they are attracted to children but don't act on their urge is dissuaded from seeking help due to fear of being tagged as a pedo. I have difficulty with the idea that we should destigmatize pedophilia. But I understand the intent of the mental health professional who sees social attitudes as a barrier to somebody seeking help. Is this what you are driving at? Society should not study ways to make it easier for a non-offending pedo to seek help?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> A president is allowed to declassify whatever he wants. These people had no right invading a presidents home, they will have som explaining to do. If their latest kangaroo court was going well they wouldn't have had to raid. The desperation is so obvious, but they got zip, zero, nada.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

trump will probably be eligible for conjugal visits in prison, so ivanka will still be able to spend nights with him..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump better start planning for his first day in prison....


Considering his large heavily armed fanatical terrorist following, the federal supermax is appropriate IMHO. The judge, jury, witnesses, the FBI and the DOJ will receive thousands of death threats and the safety of the staff guarding him and his secret service detail must be taken into consideration. Let the mob trying to roll back the gates of the supermax in a hail of machine gun fire to try and free Cheeto Jesus from his tomb...

His presentencing report should provide some interesting reading, if they include a sample of the threats and the federal department of prisons should take the appropriate action. No club fed for Donald he presents too grave a security threat, it's the flip side of courting and employing domestic terrorism.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats say this every time he is up on charges. Its been going on for 6 years now. And what happens? Even with owning all the fact checking companies, raiding his house, jailing his lawyer and right hand man....they STILL got nothing on Trump.


I'm much more comfortable discussing this than your sexual obsessions. 

So, tell me. What possible good reason could Trump have for keeping tippy top classified documents that contain identifying information of spies working for the US in nations that are hostile to us? It was found in his desk drawer after his lawyers attested that document wasn't there.

Why would he have that kind of information in his desk drawer next to his passports? An unsecure room, nonetheless.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

trump is a crook and belongs in prison.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump will probably be eligible for conjugal visits in prison, so ivanka will still be able to spend nights with him..
> View attachment 5191172


Melania won’t be visiting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Melania won’t be visiting.
> 
> View attachment 5191173


Keven McCarthy might visit him looking for an endorsement as house speaker, Teflon Don will control the house from the big house, if the democrats don't keep it in November. From Donald's cell to the house floor in no time flat


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump will probably be eligible for conjugal visits in prison, so ivanka will still be able to spend nights with him..
> View attachment 5191172


My eye was drawn to Ivanka's headlight being on. Bad fogdog, bad. That is such a fucked up image. Melania's forced smile and Ivanka's expression of helpless resignation at Donald's public proclamation of his ownership of her just adds to the banality of it all.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Melania won’t be visiting.
> 
> View attachment 5191173


That kid Barron already looks like him.....Huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> My eye was drawn to Ivanka's headlight being on. Bad fogdog, bad. That is such a fucked up image. Melania's forced smile and Ivanka's expression of helpless resignation at Donald's public proclamation of his ownership of her just adds to the banality of it all.


The psychological questions that response raises — I leave to the qualified.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read the article (USA Today is bubblegum news but whatever). Nowhere in that article does it confirm your statement about "they want to protect pedos and groom our children". You read that into what the article said.
> 
> That's your own bias showing. That said, they make it clear that a pedo can't not be a pedo. Which is why I think your continual reference to pedos is creepy.
> 
> ...


This is not about non offenders seeking help, it is about re-defining what a pedo is. I am glad you now confirm this is a real thing. As for the grooming of our kids, why else would they want children to attend drag queen shows? Why would they want tranny story time? Why the need for 17 sexes, or sex education for 5 year olds?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Keven McCarthy might visit him looking for an endorsement as house speaker, Teflon Don will control the house from the big house, if the democrats don't keep it in November. From Donald's cell to the house floor in no time flat


McCarthy will almost certainly win the district to which he switched. 
I give good odds that he will not finish the term. He is, to use an expression from my youth, one of the masterminds.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm much more comfortable discussing this than your sexual obsessions.
> 
> So, tell me. What possible good reason could Trump have for keeping tippy top classified documents that contain identifying information of spies working for the US in nations that are hostile to us? It was found in his desk drawer after his lawyers attested that document wasn't there.
> 
> Why would he have that kind of information in his desk drawer next to his passports? An unsecure room, nonetheless.


Maybe hes a russian spy! Fidel Castros illegitimate brother? Putins cousin, I heard em all. Hilarious. Just remember what side you are on. Defenders of criminals, pedos, illegals and free loaders.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is not about non offenders seeking help, it is about re-defining what a pedo is. I am glad you now confirm this is a real thing. As for the grooming of our kids, why else would they want children to attend drag queen shows? Why would they want tranny story time? Why the need for 17 sexes, or sex education for 5 year olds?


I stand by what I said earlier. 

How did you get to trans women? I get that you are obsessed with them and want to mutilate them if they go near a sports facility. Again, you have issues and need help. 

There is nothing wrong or sexual or sinister about drag queen story time. It is you who is overlaying sexual tones in that. Just like you do with pedos. This is about you and your bias. You are reading your bias into what's going on.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I stand by what I said earlier.
> 
> How did you get to trans women? I get that you are obsessed with them and want to mutilate them if they go near a sports facility. Again, you have issues and need help.
> 
> There is nothing wrong or sexual or sinister about drag queen story time. It is you who is overlaying sexual tones in that. Just like you do with pedos. This is about you and your bias. You are reading your bias into what's going on.


The problem with drag queen story time is that it normalizes gender freedom. It is why we get draconian definitions from the hard right of “man” and “woman”.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is not about non offenders seeking help, it is about re-defining what a pedo is. I am glad you now confirm this is a real thing. As for the grooming of our kids, why else would they want children to attend drag queen shows? Why would they want tranny story time? Why the need for 17 sexes, or sex education for 5 year olds?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Maybe hes a russian spy! Fidel Castros illegitimate brother? Putins cousin, I heard em all. Hilarious. Just remember what side you are on. Defenders of criminals, pedos, illegals and free loaders.


Seriously, what good reason could Trump have for possessing a top secret document that if it got into the wrong hands would end up with dead spies and compromise this country's security? Your attempt at mockery pretty much says what I think. There can be no good reason. 

The DOJ is working to find out if Trump leaked any of this information. I understand your desperation. The eventual outcome should the DOJ find good evidence that he has leaked top secret information would mean humiliation of every GOP MAGA fascist. Also Trump's arrival at a federal pen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> McCarthy will almost certainly win the district to which he switched.
> I give good odds that he will not finish the term. He is, to use an expression from my youth, one of the masterminds.


He will be visiting Trump in prison looking for his endorsement for house speaker if they win and Trump will own him and the house. The house will be run from the big house, if the republicans win it. Every visiting day McCarthy will make the pilgrimage to the big house to be told what to do by an increasingly insane and desperate Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will be visiting Trump in prison looking for his endorsement for house speaker if they win and Trump will own him and the house. The house will be run from the big house, if the republicans win it. Every visiting day McCarthy will make the pilgrimage to the big house to be told what to do by an increasingly insane and desperate Trump.


I don’t think he will. 
That Russian Asset In The Oval Room is being jettisoned by the movement he helped define. McCarthy will discard him like an apple core, like all but the MTG-class loons.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I stand by what I said earlier.
> 
> How did you get to trans women? I get that you are obsessed with them and want to mutilate them if they go near a sports facility. Again, you have issues and need help.
> 
> There is nothing wrong or sexual or sinister about drag queen story time. It is you who is overlaying sexual tones in that. Just like you do with pedos. This is about you and your bias. You are reading your bias into what's going on.


Yes, I am bias against pedos and sexual deviants around children. You people are really sick, demonizing cops all over america, normalizing pedophelia, trannys beating up on woman, and crime. Like I said, remember what you stand for. Republicans are far from perfect, but we arent freaks either.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, I am bias against pedos and sexual deviants around children. You people are really sick, demonizing cops all over america, normalizing pedophelia, trannys beating up on woman, and crime. Like I said, remember what you stand for. Republicans are far from perfect, but we arent freaks either.


actually,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think he will.
> That Russian Asset In The Oval Room is being jettisoned by the movement he helped define. McCarthy will discard him like an apple core, like all but the MTG-class loons.


I dunno, Donald has a pretty strong hold over a big chunk of the base and Kevin did make the pilgrimage in the wake of J6. If they lose Donald's hardcore base or even a portion of it, they will be screwed at the polls. We will see, but once indicted I expect a speedy trial with appeals made from inside the crowbar hotel. The sentencing guidelines, the nature of the material and the plentiful precedents of harsh sentences should put Donald away for good, unless federally pardoned by a future republican president of course. He will thrash about inside a cage and if he has any hold over the GOP house he will exploit it, if they win the house, whoever wants to be speaker will need Trump's endorsement or support.

In any case it's a good election line, Donald controlling the house from the big house and it could end up being true.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2022)

Another SuckaDick said:


> This is not about non offenders seeking help, it is about re-defining what a pedo is. I am glad you now confirm this is a real thing. As for the grooming of our kids, why else would they want children to attend drag queen shows? Why would they want tranny story time? Why the need for 17 sexes, or sex education for 5 year olds?


You are an idiot.



Another SuckaDick said:


> *but we arent freaks either.*


Your projection suggests otherwise. I know you don't get it, but we can see it. Don't worry honey, your secret is safe.







Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno, Donald has a pretty strong hold over a big chunk of the base and Kevin did make the pilgrimage in the wake of J6. If they lose Donald's hardcore base or even a portion of it, they will be screwed at the polls. We will see, but once indicted I expect a speedy trial with appeals made from inside the crowbar hotel. The sentencing guidelines, the nature of the material and the plentiful precedents of harsh sentences should put Donald away for good, unless federally pardoned by a future republican president of course. He will thrash about inside a cage and if he has any hold over the GOP house he will exploit it, if they win the house, whoever wants to be speaker will need Trump's endorsement or support.
> 
> In any case it's a good election line, Donald controlling the house from the big house and it could end up being true.


Donald better become familiar with this form:


PDF:....




__





Loading…






www.bop.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are an idiot.


With other obvious character flaws, they often appear as clusters and such people are often referred to as assholes...  Usually they amount to about 30% of most populations, but America tacked on another 10% for historical reasons.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, I am bias against pedos and sexual deviants around children. You people are really sick, demonizing cops all over america, normalizing pedophelia, trannys beating up on woman, and crime. Like I said, remember what you stand for. Republicans are far from perfect, but we arent freaks either.


Your interest in sex with minors shows your mind is freaky 
Sorry you keep dwelling on it and it makes me suspicious bigly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> He'd better become familiar with this form:
> View attachment 5191187
> 
> PDF:....
> ...


You may see many republican names on those forms as they make the pilgrimage for Donald's favor, a huge chunk of his base will die fools and must be pandered to. Trump is the GOP these days and he is a reflection of the party base, composed of bigots, civil warriors, terrorists, fools and lunatics.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Kermit the frog would do a better job. A chicken playing tic tac toe. A roulette wheel comes to mind. Lets ask the magic 8 ball! It would do a better job.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Kermit the frog would do a better job. A chicken playing tic tac toe. A roulette wheel comes to mind. Lets ask the magic 8 ball! It would do a better job.


So nothing to support your opinion as usual


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So nothing to support your opinion as usual


The numbers speak for themselves. Look em up kid. 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, record amount of drug overdoses and 300% more illegals. Crime up 35% in NYC, look it up. Google it. Do you deny your party supports child abuse, trans children? Do you support the removal of childrens genetalia for the sake of an insane parent?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Yes, I am bias against pedos and sexual deviants around children. You people are really sick, demonizing cops all over america, normalizing pedophelia, trannys beating up on woman, and crime. Like I said, remember what you stand for. Republicans are far from perfect, but we arent freaks either.


I'm not the one talking about mutilating trans athletes, you are. In our entire conversation, I've not once talked about harming people. You have. So, don't lay your violent and perverse beliefs at my feet. We are not alike. Not in any way are we alike.

Trans women are not sexual deviants. Neither are any in the LGBTQ community so long as they do what they do with consenting adults. Trans women are not threatening anybody except maybe somebody with conflicted feelings. Which brings me to ask, why do you feel threatened by trans women? Are you hiding a secret desire? Maybe, excited, sexually?

If a person is pedo but doesn't act on their desires or do anything to harm anyone, they aren't bad people either. What I reject are people who harm others for no good reason. Predatory pedophiles, Proud Boys attacking BLM protesters, brutal police, every person involved in the Jan 6 insurrection, dog fuckers, people who torture animals, if a trans woman beat up a cis woman for no good reason, she's bad too, homophobes beating or harassing LGBTQ, wife beaters, mass murderers, gang bangers. It's about what people do, not what they think that I judge people by. What they say matters too.

The culture of GOP MAGA fascism celebrates and encourages violence upon people who are different from the heterosexual WASP norm. Your culture war that accuses a teacher of "grooming children" if they have an open discussion about the differences between people in our society, for example. If it hasn't already, it will lead to a teacher being beaten or killed for no good reason. Your movement celebrates violence. I saw how Proud Boys behaved at a counter protest against a Patriot's Prayer rally. Violence is a one of the pillars of fascism. Just listen to the rhetoric coming from GOP MAGA fascists who proclaim blood in the streets if Trump is indicted. Very similar to the rhetoric before Jan 6.

GOP MAGA fascism is a violent deviant cult that is threatening US democracy.

That Biden will deliver a speech on this very topic tonight, makes me appreciate him even more. What did people who like Trump say? "He tells it like it is"? Tonight, Biden will tell it like it is.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not the one talking about mutilating trans athletes, you are. In our entire conversation, I've not once talked about harming people. You have. So, don't lay your violent and perverse beliefs at my feet. We are not alike. Not in any way are we alike.
> 
> Trans women are not sexual deviants. Neither are any in the LGBTQ community so long as they do what they do with consenting adults. Trans women are not threatening anybody except maybe somebody with conflicted feelings. Which brings me to ask, why do you feel threatened by trans women? Are you hiding a secret desire? Maybe, excited, sexually?
> 
> ...


You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.

Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.


So?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.
> 
> Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning. All that matters is gay rights and BLM.


My gay-dar is going off. Something you want to get off your chest?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.
> 
> Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The numbers speak for themselves. Look em up kid. 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, record amount of drug overdoses and 300% more illegals. Crime up 35% in NYC, look it up. Google it. Do you deny your party supports child abuse, trans children? Do you support the removal of childrens genetalia for the sake of an insane parent?


Do I need to list how many Republican leaders and Evangelical Christian pastors who have been charged with pedophilia and sexual abuse of minors, much less rape, sodomy adultery and which one like to watch prostitutes insert dildoes while he watched?

I deny the Democratic Party in condones child abuse. Speaking of child abuse, 12 red states endorse corporal punishment in their public schools. 

_Do you support the removal of childrens genetalia for the sake of an insane parent? _
You must to be insane.

Do you support forcing an 11-yo girl to carry the child of her rapist to term, which for most girls of that age means c-section?


----------



## shimbob (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.


You support feeding old grandparents to alligators & crocodiles, plain and simple. You support killing our elders to feed larger animals of prey.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.
> 
> Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning.


could you point out to me where I said any of what you claim I said? I am proud to say that I respect and want the best for every peace loving person in this society. Doesn't matter who they do, so long as it's with a consenting adult.

Is our conversation triggering you? Is talking about trans women giving you an erection or are you hot talking about genital mutilation or pedophilia? I respect your different ways so long as you don't hurt anybody who doesn't want to be hurt and they are a consenting adult.

As your bizzare post (see above) indicates, along with examples from the past few years, GOP MAGA fascism is a cult and a danger to our democracy. I'm looking forward to hearing our democratically elected leader discuss this threat to our nation tonight at prime time. You know, Joe Biden, the one your GOP MAGA fascist party tried to steal the election from. That one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.
> 
> Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning.


This site lists the arrests of sex offenders for republicans vs democrat congressman where you have to scroll several minutes through hundreds of republicans, many of which were for children under 14. the party of sexual predators





__





Who has more Sex Offenders? Republicans or Democrats?


After the recent arrest of Speaker of the House Dennis Hastert it had me thinking about the GOP vs. DEM sex offender convictions. Subject: Long list of




stuffthatspins.com





A sample:


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5191237


The driver has tiny hands too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are supporting child abuse, plain and simple. You are supporting the grooming of children to be LGBT, it is their only way of expanding. Nothing facist about protecting our children and protecting our borders. Your cult supports whatever garbage agenda the party decides on. Things nobody gave a rats ass about until some flamer decided it was offensive.
> 
> Problems arise when the agenda to feminize America presides over other things that usually take priority. Little things like, crime....no longer have any meaning.











So, Let’s Talk About Republicans and Sex Crimes


This seems like an appropriate moment.




slate.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The driver has tiny hands too.


I found a rich vein of ridiculous car memes. At times it saves the proverbial thousand words.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> My gay-dar is going off. Something you want to get off your chest?


Pervert alert.

Bigly.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Do I need to list how many Republican leaders and Evangelical Christian pastors who have been charged with pedophilia and sexual abuse of minors, much less rape, sodomy adultery and which one like to watch prostitutes insert dildoes while he watched?
> 
> I deny the Democratic Party in condones child abuse. Speaking of child abuse, 12 red states endorse corporal punishment in their public schools.
> 
> ...


Thats one of the few republican laws that I am generally against, abortion. I am still in favor of term limits. Here in lunatic democrat NY, 9th month abortion is ok and you dont even need a doctor. I am also with you on the priests, sick sick sick.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This site lists the arrests of sex offenders for republicans vs democrat congressman where you have to scroll several minutes through hundreds of republicans, many of which were for children under 14. the party of sexual predators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody said republicans were innocent, but look at who pushes for what law.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> could you point out to me where I said any of what you claim I said? I am proud to say that I respect and want the best for every peace loving person in this society. Doesn't matter who they do, so long as it's with a consenting adult.
> 
> Is our conversation triggering you? Is talking about trans women giving you an erection or are you hot talking about genital mutilation or pedophilia? I respect your different ways so long as you don't hurt anybody who doesn't want to be hurt and they are a consenting adult.
> 
> As your bizzare post (see above) indicates, along with examples from the past few years, GOP MAGA fascism is a cult and a danger to our democracy. I'm looking forward to hearing our democratically elected leader discuss this threat to our nation tonight at prime time. You know, Joe Biden, the one your GOP MAGA fascist party tried to steal the election from. That one.


The bum, I will watch him try to stumble reading his lines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody said republicans were innocent, but look at who pushes for what law.


Vote for perverts if you want, but don't try to project and justify your moral failings here.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 22 straight month of increasing prices. Began under Trump. All the conditions that led to today's inflation was baked in before Trump left office. These are facts. Inflation topped at 9.1% on the 22nd month of Trump's inflation. July, 2022 inflation dropped for the first time. At the same time, the country added half a million more jobs with hundreds of thousands of job openings. Unemployment
> 
> And now that Biden has the country's economy healing, the Fed can take action such as raising interest rates even more to bring inflation back down. But you'll whine about that too.
> 
> ...


Hahaha…


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thats one of the few republican laws that I am generally against, abortion. I am still in favor of term limits. Here in lunatic democrat NY, 9th month abortion is ok and you dont even need a doctor. I am also with you on the priests, sick sick sick.


It's good we can agree on something


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vote for perverts if you want, but don't try to project and justify your moral failings here.


You are on the side protecting criminals and sexual deviants. I know my place. Its not perfect but its what most american families want. Stable borders, low crime, stable inflation, low drug trafficking, and a say in their kids education. (Everything democrats are against.)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are on the side protecting criminals and sexual deviants. I know my place. Its not perfect but its what most american families want. Stable borders, low crime, low drugs, and a say in their kids education. (Everything democrats are against.)


actually,


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's good we can agree on something


I was a democrat all my life, until I saw how corrupt the DNC really is. How anybody could support the theiving of Bernies nomination, I cannot explain. But that was enough for me not to trust those bastards anymore. Once they invested in Hillary and the fact checkers it was all over, I could no longer support that. I did not expect Trump to do such a good job, but the pre-covid numbers do not lie. He may be an asshole but his policies were good for America.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Matt Gatez


see, i have him ignored, have no fucking idea what you're responding to...and just saying matt gaetz gets a laugh out of me...
fucking Eddy Munster gone bad


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was a democrat all my life, until I saw how corrupt the DNC really is. How anybody could support the theiving of Bernies nomination, I cannot explain. But that was enough for me not to trust those bastards anymore. Once they invested in Hillary and the fact checkers it was all over, I could no longer support that. I did not expect Trump to do such a good job, but the pre-covid numbers do not lie. He may be an asshole but his policies were good for America.


Interesting how the Bernie Bros mesh so well with right wing extremists.

At least I understand now. The Bernie Bros were hooked on false conspiracies too. Bernie wasn't homophobic. That's your bag.

Trump managed to show that massive borrowing to pay for government hand outs floats an economy that is moribund. That $1.9 T unfunded tax cut made him look good. 

Unless one looked under the hood. Manufacturing went into recession in 2019 due to his trade wars. Hundreds of thousands of manufacturing jobs were lost during his tenure. Jobs growth was in hospitality and restaurant sector. Low paying, insecure jobs. Hence the low unemployment without wage growth. I wasn't impressed. I also saw his management of the covid epidemic as an abysmal failure. His war on the people of Portland was unforgivable. His racist and divisive speech has this country in a terrible shape.

The inflation we see today is all his too.

grade: F


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

Joe is splitting off the radicals, separating the extremists from the middle, no signs of senility, great speech, give'em Hell Joe. He doesn't stutter when he's mad, many don't. Dark Brandon strikes again.

Joe's approach to Trump is the same as to Putin, when they stick their necks out, strangle them to death slowly. You don't want Putin to use nukes, or get Donald's base too exited all at once, wear them down first, then go for the kill.






*Biden delivers speech in Philadelphia targeting 'MAGA forces'*
1,214 watching now Started streaming 38 minutes ago U.S. President Biden gives a speech ramping up attacks on politicians aligned with former President Donald Trump.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I was a democrat all my life, until I saw how corrupt the DNC really is. How anybody could support the theiving of Bernies nomination, I cannot explain. But that was enough for me not to trust those bastards anymore. Once they invested in Hillary and the fact checkers it was all over, I could no longer support that. I did not expect Trump to do such a good job, but the pre-covid numbers do not lie. He may be an asshole but his policies were good for America.


Everything you say is bullshit. trump had the worst jobs record of ANY president EVER, you sad sack.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You are on the side protecting criminals and sexual deviants. I know my place. Its not perfect but its what most american families want. Stable borders, low crime, stable inflation, low drug trafficking, and a say in their kids education. (Everything democrats are against.)





dstroy said:


> Everything you say is bullshit.


+1


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2022)

"Stable borders" is a dogwhistle for xenophobes


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Interesting how the Bernie Bros mesh so well with right wing extremists.
> 
> At least I understand now. The Bernie Bros were hooked on false conspiracies too. Bernie wasn't homophobic. That's your bag.
> 
> ...


You can look at it that way, it wasnt perfect. Or you can call it the best economy we saw in 50 years. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, cheap gas, stable borders, strong stock market. Nothing racist execpt media hype. Lowest black unemployment in 50 years too. Tougher laws on animal abusers.

I love it that Joe is terrified of Trump, what a case of TDS he has! He's worse than you guys. Election isnt for another 2 years but Joe is running scared, discussing zero actual issues. Facebook lit him a new ass.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is splitting off the radicals, separating the extremists from the middle, no signs of senility, great speech, give'em Hell Joe. He doesn't stutter when he's mad, many don't. Dark Brandon strikes again.
> 
> Joe's approach to Trump is the same as to Putin, when they stick their necks out, strangle them to death slowly. You don't want Putin to use nukes, or get Donald's base too exited all at once, wear them down first, then go for the kill.
> 
> ...


It was a good speech and well delivered by the robot that portrays Joe Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You can look at it that way, it wasnt perfect. Or you can call it the best economy we saw in 50 years. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, cheap gas, stable borders, strong stock market. Nothing racist execpt media hype. Lowest black unemployment in 50 years too. Tougher laws on animal abusers.
> 
> I love it that Joe is terrified of Trump, what a case of TDS he has! He's worse than you guys. Election isnt for another 2 years but Joe is running scared, discussing zero actual issues. Facebook lit him a new ass.


Joe isn't afraid of Trump, he's just using him like toilet paper until it's time to flush him. Donald is making Joe look good, motivates the base and keeps the MAGA republicans carrying his water. He is splitting the MAGA republicans off from the Moscow Mitch republicans, appealing to the center. Mitch wants Donald indicted right now more than Joe does!

I figure along with abortion, Donald might cost the republicans the whole ball of wax and if they lose this time the democrats will destroy the MAGA wing of the GOP with anti terrorist and hate crime legislation. Before it's over Joe and Mitch will be tag teaming Trump.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You can look at it that way, it wasnt perfect. Or you can call it the best economy we saw in 50 years. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, cheap gas, stable borders, strong stock market. Nothing racist execpt media hype. Lowest black unemployment in 50 years too. Tougher laws on animal abusers.
> 
> I love it that Joe is terrified of Trump, what a case of TDS he has! He's worse than you guys. Election isnt for another 2 years but Joe is running scared, discussing zero actual issues. Facebook lit him a new ass.


Nothing racist?....maybe you missed the murder of George Floyd


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

If the democrats win in November, Mitch might not mind an independent special counsel doing a little house cleaning for him, let them do the dirty work while making the right noises for the base. If say Ted Cruz got himself indicted next year by an independent special counsel, perhaps Beto would pick his replacement? What if the independent special counsel indicted all 120 something republicans in congress as part of the conspiracy after the new year? After raking them over the coals in public hearings, like happened with Clinton, get down to blow job level. What if they made life Hell for the MAGA republicans for 2 whole years leading up to 2024 and kept the insurrection conspiracy in the news? I mean the J6 committee are even going after old Newt Gingrich!  

If the democrats win in November with a useful majority, they will resurrect the independent special counsel law and the J6 committee and Garland can hand the whole hot mess over to them. If they win congress will have plenty to do and so will Garland, hunting down domestic terrorists and putting them on a big fucking shit list.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

it was an excellent speech. It wasn't an introduction, it was a continuation of his work. He called Trump and his GOP MAGA out for the violence and assault on freedom in the US without pulling punches. And he's right. His adminstration managed to pass landmark legislation that, unlike Trump's tax cut that sent money to the wealthy, is directed toward the workers of this nation including the working poor. Unlike Trump's tax cut to the wealthy, his legislation is completely funded within the bill itself. He didn't mention this but the legislation that will grow jobs in clean energy, cut fossil fuel emissions, protect Medicare recipients from predatory pricing on the medicines they need, not only those things were paid for through taxes on the wealthy and increased revenue from an IRS crackdown on tax fraud but also deliver a surplus to cut the deficit. 

Meanwhile, he used the bully pulpit to try to reach out to those who might not like him or his policies. He reached out to the true conservatives who he/we need to protect our democracy. And he's right. We can't beat GOP MAGA fascism without people like Liz Cheny , Adam Kinzinger and Mitt Romney on our side. There are too many states in the hands of MAGA GOP that are working to break elections as they currently stand and warp them so that they can control the outcome. Biden's plea for help from Conservative GOP to stop them where they live is necessary.

So, good on Biden. It wasn't a rousing speech like Clinton could give but it was honest, direct and said what needed saying.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You can look at it that way, it wasnt perfect. Or you can call it the best economy we saw in 50 years. Lowest unemployment in 50 years, cheap gas, stable borders, strong stock market. Nothing racist execpt media hype. Lowest black unemployment in 50 years too. Tougher laws on animal abusers.
> 
> I love it that Joe is terrified of Trump, what a case of TDS he has! He's worse than you guys. Election isnt for another 2 years but Joe is running scared, discussing zero actual issues. Facebook lit him a new ass.


There are two sides to this story. You can have yours. You can speak out about it too. You can hate on trans women too. But there is one thing I have to ask.

How can you justify your support for the party that attacked Congress on Jan 6 simply because they lost a perfectly run election?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Nothing racist?....maybe you missed the murder of George Floyd
> View attachment 5191337


He at least didn't try to defend that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*Mystal: Biden Reaction To Protester Shows Difference Between Him And Trump*
50,850 views Sep 1, 2022 Elie Mystal discusses Biden’s reaction to the protester interrupting his speech, and why it highlights the fundamental difference between Biden and MAGA Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

Meanwhile the former president... Just for comparison mind you.






*Donald Trump Lashes Out At DOJ | Zerlina.*
102,491 views Sep 1, 2022 Donald Trump is responding to the Department of Justice’s landmark filing to his suit seeking a special master.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 1, 2022)

sept 1 speech is pure to the words and I must say I really love Biden and can feel true passion and his reasoning on why he wanted to be president. I also think he was most defiantly the best position person for the job . 

we needed someone like Biden in this time of issues and we also needed a person to want to unite us but also helps the non 1% . Shoot trump almost and really wanted to become a king but also destroy our government core and populations mindset on democracy. i see so many people in politics all they do is divide us but also pure lies, Biden pay not be perfect but I sure as hell don’t see 100% lies and greed unlike so many


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mystal: Biden Reaction To Protester Shows Difference Between Him And Trump*
> 50,850 views Sep 1, 2022 Elie Mystal discusses Biden’s reaction to the protester interrupting his speech, and why it highlights the fundamental difference between Biden and MAGA Republicans.


That's like the SNL clip that never was


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are two sides to this story. You can have yours. You can speak out about it too. You can hate on trans women too. But there is one thing I have to ask.
> 
> How can you justify your support for the party that attacked Congress on Jan 6 simply because they lost a perfectly run election?



Biden said that you would need an f-15 or better to take on the government.. So how is it that a bunch of unarmed idiots with no guns or anything almost overthrow the capital, and such a big deal?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden said that you would need an f-15 or better to take on the government.. So how is it that a bunch of unarmed idiots with no guns or anything almost overthrow the capital, and such a big deal?


Shit happens when a moron like Trump is president, he might be derelict in his duty and not call out the national guard or ensure adequate security as his oath demands. He might also plot with republican leaders to overthrow the government and America would be governed by a fascist ideoocracy.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Marvin Heemeyer all by himself put up a better attack against the government than the entire mob of people taking selfies at the whitehouse. Imagine 100 of him, with 50 killdozers, now thats worthy, even though they would all be taken out pretty quickly.. How funny though, that guys you call that Jan 6 protest an some kind of a massive terror attack, lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Shit always happens, no matter who is the president. I could honestly care less who get voted in though. I kind of hope they keep old Joe around for another term. I actually like seeing society go to waste like it is. The sooner the better. I can't wait to live mad max style!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Marvin Heemeyer all by himself put up a better attack against the government than the entire mob of people taking selfies at the whitehouse. Imagine 100 of him, with 50 killdozers, now thats worthy, even though they would all be taken out pretty quickly.. How funny though, that guys you call that Jan 6 protest an some kind of a massive terror attack, lol.


It was a terrorist attack and part of a larger conspiracy, you need to keep up, one clown got 10 years and another one was busted today. The republicans are sinking like the Titanic in the polls for reasons, J6, abortion and Trump, not to mention a lack of spine and no ideas worth a damn.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden said that you would need an f-15 or better to take on the government.. So how is it that a bunch of unarmed idiots with no guns or anything almost overthrow the capital, and such a big deal?


umm it's hard to not talk down to you but I'll try.

because they had guns and had planned out their attack and had inside help and Trump had been training them as shock troops in Portland Oregon for four effing years. This was planned long before it happened. Are you so naive as to think it just came together spontaneously?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Marvin Heemeyer all by himself put up a better attack against the government than the entire mob of people taking selfies at the whitehouse. Imagine 100 of him, with 50 killdozers, now thats worthy, even though they would all be taken out pretty quickly.. How funny though, that guys you call that Jan 6 protest an some kind of a massive terror attack, lol.


How does what you say not be something a terrorist would say? 

Do you remember when being a terrorist was something bad?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

So.. after all this time, 2 people got charged? lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Biden said that you would need an f-15 or better to take on the government.. So how is it that a bunch of unarmed idiots with no guns or anything almost overthrow the capital, and such a big deal?


Intent.





Moron.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Suck That Dick said:


> So.. after all this time, 2 people got charged? lol


Or it could be over 900.
So far there are more than 360 guilty pleas.

But keep believing whatever suits you regardless of whether it is true or not. Donald Trump loves you - the undereducated. 






Moron


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

You don't intend to overthrow a capital by broadcasting it first live on TV.

Genius.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

F trump. Screw every politician right in the ass, just like they do to us.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Guilty plea's for what charges? Acts of terrorism?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Criminal trespassing?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Yawn. Another day, another feckless troll.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yawn. Another day, another feckless troll.


He wasn’t even worthy of a response with his blinders and ear plugs on


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 2, 2022)

I think Trump's minions want a free for all as a government. I don't think they'd like it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Guilty plea's for what charges? Acts of terrorism?


I agree, we should have been harder on these assholes.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

They probably took plea bargain deals.. I know how that works. Even if you are completely innocent its best to do sometimes. Smart really.. You can't win against the government anyway. It's all rigged.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read the article (USA Today is bubblegum news but whatever). Nowhere in that article does it confirm your statement about "they want to protect pedos and groom our children". You read that into what the article said.
> 
> That's your own bias showing. That said, they make it clear that a pedo can't not be a pedo. Which is why I think your continual reference to pedos is creepy.
> 
> ...


From what I gathered from reading it was op didn’t actually read it (unlikely) or he did but has the comprehension skills of a turnip (most likely).


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> My eye was drawn to Ivanka's headlight being on. Bad fogdog, bad. That is such a fucked up image. Melania's forced smile and Ivanka's expression of helpless resignation at Donald's public proclamation of his ownership of her just adds to the banality of it all.


Hmmm ya me as well ………bad Budley  , in my defence I did think yuk!!! (after a bit lol).


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Interesting how the Bernie Bros mesh so well with right wing extremists.
> 
> At least I understand now. The Bernie Bros were hooked on false conspiracies too. Bernie wasn't homophobic. That's your bag.
> 
> ...


Sure foghead, sure.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yes, of course we are… LOL. IDIOT.


Deep thoughts…


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Or it could be over 900.
> So far there are more than 360 guilty pleas.
> 
> But keep believing whatever suits you regardless of whether it is true or not. Donald Trump loves you - the undereducated.
> ...


Donald is FREE.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Deep thoughts…


None of that here. But what do you expect for those who kill babies?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

Heil Biden! Speech should have been in German.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> None of that here. But what do you expect for those who kill babies?


I really hope you aren’t paid for this drivel 
Somebody is getting screwed if you do 
Even at a a penny a word


----------



## Sativied (Sep 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5191439
> 
> Heil Biden! Speech should have been in German.


Nah, speeches against fascism are traditionally in English not German. Funny how you whine about tone instead of content now. 

"You called our great leader Hitler and that hurt our snowflake feelings so now we're going to say the same about Biden". Same childish rancorous bs with Biden's son. Trump is an immoral piece of shit, so are his kids. Desperately projecting that on Biden and his kids out of spite won't cure your cognitive dissonance or inability to recognize a con man. The only solution to that, and to still have a chance of becoming a non-malfunctioning human being, is to pull your head out of your ass so hard it takes with it all the bullshit you've been swallowing and recycling.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I really hope you aren’t paid for this drivel
> Somebody is getting screwed if you do
> Even at a a penny a word


Free Speech! Enjoy! It’s Free!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5191439
> 
> Heil Biden! Speech should have been in German.


Wrong guy.
Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meanwhile the former president... Just for comparison mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they ought to get warrants for every property that trump owns, and search everything...i just have this feeling that they will find more documents, more incriminating evidence. trump is a pack rat and he loves trophies...search ALL his properties...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Nah, speeches against fascism are traditionally in English not German. Funny how you whine about tone instead of content now.
> 
> "You called our great leader Hitler and that hurt our snowflake feelings so now we're going to say the same about Biden". Same childish rancorous bs with Biden's son. Trump is an immoral piece of shit, so are his kids. Desperately projecting that on Biden and his kids out of spite won't cure your cognitive dissonance or inability to recognize a con man. The only solution to that, and to still have a chance of becoming a non-malfunctioning human being, is to pull your head out of your ass so hard it takes with it all the bullshit you've been swallowing and recycling.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wrong guy.
> Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


I like how China chose red lighting for their speech delivered via The Big Guy. It was a nice touch.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Donald is FREE.


Yeah, thank goodness. He's hurting you ninnies way more than if he fled to Russia.

Keep that bitch on the street. He's worth 20,000,000 Democratic votes where they count most.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Nothing racist?....maybe you missed the murder of George Floyd
> View attachment 5191337


So Trump Killed George Floyd? Thats all you got, really?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> umm it's hard to not talk down to you but I'll try.
> 
> because they had guns and had planned out their attack and had inside help and Trump had been training them as shock troops in Portland Oregon for four effing years. This was planned long before it happened. Are you so naive as to think it just came together spontaneously?


No guns no training. Where do you get this garbage?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 2, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wrong guy.
> Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


Another moronic democrat contribution. Thanks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> They probably took plea bargain deals.. I know how that works. Even if you are completely innocent its best to do sometimes. Smart really.. You can't win against the government anyway. It's all rigged.


Yep. Just like every woman in the world is conspiring to keep you INCEL.

Rigged. Just look at those cheekbones. Magnificent!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wrong guy.
> Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


Eichman too.


Gross.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Deep thoughts…


as deep as you can get in a bullshit filled puddle


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

DNA tests results are in. Almost every US president.. except for one.. can be traced back to King John of England.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Donald is FREE.


to grab more women by the pussy...to steal more top secret documents to give to our enemies....to plot more insurrection...to do more damage to the country and the world...to steal more money from idiots...to make more fucking morons reveal that they are fucking morons, by supporting him...


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 2, 2022)

I like to think of democrats as zombies, like on the walking dead show. They aren't really "evil" per se, they are just brainwashed by the media and mainstream TV. One day they may be given the antidote to cure them. They will realize open borders and drugs, are bad. Inflation, is bad. High gas prices, also bad. Supporting criminals over your own people is not a good thing, its bad. Grooming our children to join their LGBT group, also bad. Let me know if I forgot anything. Basically, its bizarro world in democrat land. Everything is opposite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> None of that here. But what do you expect for those who kill babies?


i expect them to learn the difference between from and for?
i expect them to learn the difference between a fetus and a baby?
i expect them to mind their own motherfucking business and let women and their physicians decide what is best for them....how would you like it if all the pregnant women in the country got to make decisions about your health? maybe make vasectomies mandatory?...you know, that's a damn good idea, i think we should start pushing that one...illegal abortions = mandatory vasectomies...put the tables in in pairs, you can both go under with your feet up in stirrups


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> But, you’re the fascist, you ninny!


you're just a pathetic toad...if you're the best the other side can muster, i'm going to go take a nap...you aren't even worth my effort.
if paul rubens got hit in the head really hard and had a tumor that made him do stupid shit...that's you..."i know you are, but what am i?"
isn't really a valid method of debate...but then, i feel bad about even engaging with you, i feel like i'm debating with the president of the short bus class...how do you even insult someone so stupid you have to go back and explain the insults to them? it really ruins it when they finally understand, and you want to give them a liv-a-snap for finally getting it.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Also, I took shrooms and stared at this for awhile. I know the truth now.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I like how China chose red lighting for their speech delivered via The Big Guy. It was a nice touch.


No, Biden is not like Hitler because people far more sensible than you pointed out your great leader is.
No, Biden's son is not p.o.s. because people with more than half-a-brain recognized Trump's kids as such.
No, Biden doesn't work for China because people not entirely retarded realized Trump is Putin's bitch.
No, Biden isn't a peado cause Trump raped a 13-yo and made clear several times he wants to fuck his own daughter.

The lies you believe won't become truth by making up more random lies about the side that opposes the lies you believe. Childish rancor is not a winning strategy whatever the goal is.

The really funny, or perhaps tragic, thing you obviously couldn't possibly recognize is that YOU are speaking China's language. "No no, it was no Wuhan market, it was the US who create Covid in their labs."



NYCBambu said:


> Everything is opposite.


More childish spiteful projection that fits the list above.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So Trump Killed George Floyd? Thats all you got, really?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No, Biden is not like Hitler because people far more sensible than you pointed out your great leader is.
> No, Biden's son is not p.o.s. because people with more than half-a-brain recognized Trump's kids as such.
> No, Biden doesn't work for China because people not entirely retarded realized Trump is Putin's bitch.
> No, Biden isn't a peado cause Trump raped a 13-yo and made clear several times he wants to fuck his own daughter.
> ...


we've let fucking criminals become entrenched in our political system, and it's time to root the motherfuckers out, and put them in a cell or a grave. the fucking morons they've brainwashed won't be close to enough to stop it, and all them trying will accomplish is to get a great many of them dead or arrested...so win/win for democracy...we get to get rid of a bunch of criminal fucks, and we get to get rid of the stupidest segement of our population at the same time...two-fer


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wrong guy.
> Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


Hopefully, Joe will just die in his sleep. President Demagogue aka Brandon


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wrong guy.
> Trump is German though. I'll bet some of his DNA was shared by Nazis. He should run a DNA scan, see what pops up. I hear he's related to Josef Mengele, the Nazi who escaped justice but died depressed and broke in a Brazilian shit hole.


Right guy is German Joe. Has a nice ring.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Nah, speeches against fascism are traditionally in English not German. Funny how you whine about tone instead of content now.
> 
> "You called our great leader Hitler and that hurt our snowflake feelings so now we're going to say the same about Biden". Same childish rancorous bs with Biden's son. Trump is an immoral piece of shit, so are his kids. Desperately projecting that on Biden and his kids out of spite won't cure your cognitive dissonance or inability to recognize a con man. The only solution to that, and to still have a chance of becoming a non-malfunctioning human being, is to pull your head out of your ass so hard it takes with it all the bullshit you've been swallowing and recycling.


Joe Biden, dead man walking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Hopefully, Joe will just die in his sleep. President Demagogue aka Brandon


funny, i say the same thing about trump, for the past 6 years now...president traitor, aka putin's bitch


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Right guy is German Joe. Has a nice ring.


you would like the sounds of nazi-ism, wouldn't you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe Biden, dead man walking.


  looks pretty healthy to me...
on the other hand....
  
dead who doing what?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2022)

The quality of the republican trolling and insults has really slipped lately. It's like watching grown ups make fun of children. 
I say it often, but they are coming across like the crazy homeless people yelling at everyone downtown. 



Sir, your pants fell down. Please pull them up before telling me about hunter biden raising gas prices.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

dstroy said:


> You are on a substance-centric website railing against substance users, idiot.


We’ll, sub centric party pal, this is a political website now. It’s devoted to lifting up a half dead individual who once used to be just a plagiarizing corrupt politician like Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer. Now however, He has morphed into super dick!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Hopefully, Joe will just die in his sleep. President Demagogue aka Brandon


He might. So might you or I. It won't matter. Like it or not, Biden represents the foundations and traditions of America now. Your party abrogated that role when you sold your soul to the devil. You aren't patriots. You couldn't even understand what the word means - the part of your soul that could understand is exactly the part that you sold.

I know you won't understand this. It isn't important that you do.

We'll kick your ass with or without him. He isn't that important.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Biden did the right thing.

I am proud of him for the first time.

And I am thankful for the "let's go brandon" guy. Glad he was there.

Funny thing... they invest so much in hurting the other side. But mostly, they just get _the feeling _that they are hurting us. That's the double edge sword of believing alternate facts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Seek help for your obsession with Biden. Since we don't have the combined collective memory of slime mold we can recall every stupid stance conservatives took and take them ourselves against you. Fascist enabler.


Pwrfl stuff. Wow, he showed us, huh?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pwrfl stuff. Wow, he showed us, huh?


I liked this so hard.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 2, 2022)

dstroy said:


> I liked this so hard.


What does this mean? Boner?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

They have no idea, but they are forging a unity in this country.

Wait for it. Finest hour shit.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was better off financially under Trump. I did cringe at some of the stuff that came out of his mouth, but overall, we were better off. Joe... **sigh**... I just can't. It's embarrassing to have this idiot as the "Leader of the Free World".


Embarrassed, as in you feel looks bad. Does it matter to you who's looking? Thing is, if you ask the free world, Trump is by far America's most embarrassing moment in history. Biden represents relief. Relief Americans picked a somewhat normal old white male politician again. Sure a woman would have been great, a younger guy too, but the idea that Joe is an "embarrassing idiot" exists primarily in the heads of misinformed conned American cult members and is fueled again by idiots desperately wanting to turn reality upside down into one they can reconcile with their own poor choices.

Some examples of what's no longer cool in the free world thanks to Trump and his MAGA supporters:
- People from Texas wearing cowboy hats
- People from Texas
- Girls or male actors with southern accents, especially from Texas
- Florida (yes damnit Florida was cool, closest sunny state for most of the free world)
- Good looking people on boats, especially from Florida
- American 'action movies' featuring chicks with guns
- Kid Rock
- Stars and stripes in fashion (at least that helps the flag code)
- Using the phrase "leader of the free world" in reference to the US (this would be nr1 on the list with Trump in charge and that's an understatement as it put you on course of potentially becoming the free world's enemy nr1)

Yet you worry about how Biden makes you look...

The thing that is really most embarrassing is not Trump itself, neither his inability to govern, it's Americans not seeing Trump for what he is. That's why words like con man and cult are so widely used and fit so well. How could they vote such an obvious immoral p.o.s. into the position of POTUS. How could so many be so blind or indifferent to his unacceptable flaws, above all his gross incompetence, the complete lack of integrity and basic human decency, zero loyalty towards the US, its soldiers and its people. A spoiled rich kid, a draft dodger, extremely inappropriate parent horny over his own daughter. That was 2016.... the free world wants to see the US continue to move on and away from what we hope to have been a temporary lapse of judgement, while Chinese and Russian trolls prefer you keep embarrassing yourself by doubling down on stupid and tear down the image and thus influence of the US some more.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> What does this mean? Boner?


Some people craft, I hate on fascists and also craft.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Joe Biden, dead man walking.


FBI notified of your threat 
Get you affairs in order ASAP


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No, Biden is not like Hitler because people far more sensible than you pointed out your great leader is.
> No, Biden's son is not p.o.s. because people with more than half-a-brain recognized Trump's kids as such.
> No, Biden doesn't work for China because people not entirely retarded realized Trump is Putin's bitch.
> No, Biden isn't a peado cause Trump raped a 13-yo and made clear several times he wants to fuck his own daughter.
> ...


Mola v Biden is in limited discovery. You should pay attention more. You and Biden are literally hitting every talking point of China's Liberation Road initiative. Good luck to you.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> morons they've brainwashed won't be close to enough to stop it, and all them trying will accomplish is to get a great many of them dead or arrested...so win/win for democracy...we get to get rid of a bunch of criminal fucks, and we get to get rid of the stupidest segement of our population at the same time...two-fer


Tell us all about fascism some more as you seem to have a real grasp on it here.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

They always end up there, all while screaming, fascism!


----------



## shimbob (Sep 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Mola v Biden is in limited discovery.


Mola vs Biden? Whut? [Citation needed]


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Sep 2, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Mola vs Biden? Whut? [Citation needed]


Missouri and Louisiana v Biden

Collusion between the US Government and Big Tech to censor what information you may consume.

Have fun!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

US President Joe Biden has charged Donald Trump and his backers with “extremism” that poses a threat to democracy in the United States, urging all Americans to help counter what he portrayed as dark forces within the Republican Party. 








Biden warns ‘extremist’ Trump Republicans threaten US democracy


US President sharpens attacks on predecessor with just eight weeks to go before bitterly contested midterm elections.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

If the republicans had any kind of decent policies people might vote for them....but NO. They are the party of NO. NO is their only policy. So they get my NO vote.
Vote Blue


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No guns no training. Where do you get this garbage?


There were people who had trained together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the republicans had any kind of decent policies people might vote for them....but NO. They are the party of NO. No is their only policy. So they get my NO vote.
> Vote Blue
> View attachment 5191537


They have whatever Trump pulls outta his ass, soon their only policy will be a federal pardon for Donald and every primary republican presidential candidate will have to say they will pardon him if elected. Every time Trump opens his mouth he puts his foot in it and adds to the mountain of evidence against him. Garland won't indict him until after the election, so Donald is wasting his time and money trying to delay things, while the DOJ piles on with new bombshells and fucks him over every time he tries.


----------



## shimbob (Sep 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Missouri and Louisiana v Biden
> 
> Collusion between the US Government and Big Tech to censor what information you may consume.
> 
> Have fun!


Oh, another wetfart nothingburger








Missouri And Louisiana Sue Biden Administration Because Twitter Blocked Hunter Biden Link Before Biden Was President


This one is just absolutely bizarre. The Attorneys General of Missouri and Louisiana are now suing President Joe Biden and a whole bunch of his administration, including press secretary Jen Psaki, …




www.techdirt.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

*New poll shows Biden approval rising as Democrats overtake Republicans on generic ballot*

*Democratic enthusiasm is surging*









New poll shows Biden approval rising as Democrats lead Republicans on generic ballot


Democratic enthusiasm is surging, allaying fears of midterm rout




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I like to think of democrats as zombies, like on the walking dead show. They aren't really "evil" per se, they are just brainwashed by the media and mainstream TV. One day they may be given the antidote to cure them. They will realize open borders and drugs, are bad. Inflation, is bad. High gas prices, also bad. Supporting criminals over your own people is not a good thing, its bad. Grooming our children to join their LGBT group, also bad. Let me know if I forgot anything. Basically, its bizarro world in democrat land. Everything is opposite.


Dehumanizing is the first thing leaders do when they want a people to kill others. 

Your speech isn't very different from what the Hutu said about Tutsi in Rwanda before they began to murder people in masses. This is what Biden was talking about when he called out GOP MAGA for their violence and violent rhetoric. Is this what you want?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

*Gov. Wolf, Lt. Gov. Fetterman Announce Effort to Quickly Pardon Thousands of Pennsylvanians from Marijuana-Related Convictions *

“I have repeatedly called on our Republican-led General Assembly to support the legalization of adult-use marijuana, but they’ve yet to meet this call for action from myself and Pennsylvanians,” said Gov. Wolf. “Until they do, I am committed to doing everything in my power to support Pennsylvanians who have been adversely affected by a minor marijuana offense on their record. 








Gov. Wolf, Lt. Gov. Fetterman Announce Effort to Quickly Pardon Thousands of Pennsylvanians from Marijuana-Related Convictions


Gov. Wolf and Lt. Gov. John Fetterman announced a coordinated effort for a one-time, large-scale pardoning project for people with select minor, non-violent marijuana criminal convictions.




www.governor.pa.gov





Vote Blue Pennsylvania...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *New poll shows Biden approval rising as Democrats overtake Republicans on generic ballot*
> 
> *Democratic enthusiasm is surging*
> 
> ...


In the minds of many it will be Joe against Trump, with Trump coming apart at the seams mentally, legally and probably financially. Donald is saying stupid shit everyday, the more they squeeze his balls the more he howls, his GOP candidates are echoing his stupid shit and hopefully will surfer for it in the general. Meanwhile there is a growing rift in the GOP that Biden is looking to exploit and peel off right leaning independents. He's moved to the center and is trying isolate the extremist elements by labeling them MAGA republicans and fascists (true). He's also tying domestic terrorism and undemocratic election cheating to the republicans, if the shoe fits wear it. They can deny, but we have video and YouTube these days.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

Poor Red states....
*The nation's poorest state used welfare money to pay Brett Favre for speeches he never made*
The state auditor says $70 million in federal welfare funds went to Favre, a volleyball complex and a former pro wrestler in a scandal that has rocked Mississippi.








FBI questions Brett Favre in Mississippi welfare scandal


The state auditor says $70 million in federal welfare funds went to Favre, a volleyball complex and a former pro wrestler in a scandal that has rocked Mississippi.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Oh, another wetfart nothingburger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The benefit will be that those two AGs have deselected themselves from future public service employment.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

Florida is a fascist state
*Ron DeSantis Is Mounting An Ideological Revolution Inside Florida School Boards*

DeSantis’ decision to influence the outcome of nonpartisan races in Florida’s primary is all a part of his self-described “education agenda.”
While he’s counting on making public education a cornerstone in his reelection campaign against Democrat Charlie Crist, his agenda is clearly less about classroom learning or teacher pay, and more about remaking the schools into a haven for right-wing extremists.








Ron DeSantis Is Mounting An Ideological Revolution Inside Florida School Boards


In 18 counties across the state, the Trump wanna-be is backing far-right candidates that seek to mount a culture war inside Florida schools.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

*Americans support Biden's student-loan debt cancellation by 51% to 39%*
*Most Americans support student-loan debt cancellation, including half of people who have already paid off their student loans
*








Americans support Biden's student-loan debt cancellation by 51% to 39% | YouGov


The latest Economist/YouGov poll shows Americans are more likely to support (51%) than oppose (39%) the federal government canceling up to $10,000 in federal student loans for people who qualify.




today.yougov.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Oh, another wetfart nothingburger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rabbit hole has bugeye all excited now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Gov. Wolf, Lt. Gov. Fetterman Announce Effort to Quickly Pardon Thousands of Pennsylvanians from Marijuana-Related Convictions *
> 
> “I have repeatedly called on our Republican-led General Assembly to support the legalization of adult-use marijuana, but they’ve yet to meet this call for action from myself and Pennsylvanians,” said Gov. Wolf. “Until they do, I am committed to doing everything in my power to support Pennsylvanians who have been adversely affected by a minor marijuana offense on their record.
> 
> ...


The commercials the 'Zero Facts Republicans' are running say they are freeing all the murderers here.
It's hilarious. I have yet to hear a confirmed report of freed murderers.
And Dr Oz from New Jersey, Florida, Hollywood and Turkey approves those messages.
The Republicans trail in both governor and senator races by double digits.
A bluer shade of purple is coming soon.
Abortions have become popular all of a sudden...or maybe for 49 years.
I'm glad I don't have to run with anti-abortion, insurrectionist, stealing classified files baggage.
Enough people just don't like that here.
Surprise, surprise.

And Gov. Wolf wants to send every Pennsylvanian a check for $2000. Leftover covid $. To help citizens with inflation & the income cutoff is $80,000.

Guess which party is against it and holding it up?

Everybody likes money except Republicans I guess. They're good. Lies are better than cash, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The commercials the 'Zero Facts Republicans' are running say they are freeing all the murderers here.
> It's hilarious. I have yet to hear a confirmed report of freed murderers.
> And Dr Oz from New Jersey, Florida, Hollywood and Turkey approves those messages.
> The Republicans trail in both governor and senator races by double digits.
> ...


They don’t want the green going to the brown, or the unpenised.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Americans support Biden's student-loan debt cancellation by 51% to 39%*
> *Most Americans support student-loan debt cancellation, including half of people who have already paid off their student loans
> View attachment 5191556*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5191596


"These are people that shop at the Dollar Store". -Senator Joe Manchin


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> FBI notified of your threat
> Get you affairs in order ASAP


Lol, we’ll…. You got me. I confess… I was just mad because they through joe out of that Austrian art school and all… dang!


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5191596


Billionaires, billionaires… now where have I seen billionaires involved in the democrat leftist agenda? Hmmm, now let me think… I know if I just scratch the surface, I’ll find “some”, I think there’s quite a nest of them. LOL FJB


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Billionaires, billionaires… now where have I seen billionaires involved in the democrat leftist agenda? Hmmm, now let me think… I know if I just scratch the surface, I’ll find “some”, I think there’s quite a nest of them. LOL FJB


“Finally, Justice” Biden!


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "These are people that shop at the Dollar Store". -Senator Joe Manchin
> 
> View attachment 5191598


Joe Manchin a good old fashioned democrat. LOL doing pretty good serving the People. Like Joe and Hunter and uncle Bob .LOL YOU NITWITS ARE WORM FOOD FOR THESE SCOUNDREL.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He might. So might you or I. It won't matter. Like it or not, Biden represents the foundations and traditions of America now. Your party abrogated that role when you sold your soul to the devil. You aren't patriots. You couldn't even understand what the word means - the part of your soul that could understand is exactly the part that you sold.
> 
> I know you won't understand this. It isn't important that you do.
> 
> We'll kick your ass with or without him. He isn't that important.


Yeah, total lunacy.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Yeah, total lunacy.


You know, your right he isn’t important. Congratulations


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Embarrassed, as in you feel looks bad. Does it matter to you who's looking? Thing is, if you ask the free world, Trump is by far America's most embarrassing moment in history. Biden represents relief. Relief Americans picked a somewhat normal old white male politician again. Sure a woman would have been great, a younger guy too, but the idea that Joe is an "embarrassing idiot" exists primarily in the heads of misinformed conned American cult members and is fueled again by idiots desperately wanting to turn reality upside down into one they can reconcile with their own poor choices.
> 
> Some examples of what's no longer cool in the free world thanks to Trump and his MAGA supporters:
> - People from Texas wearing cowboy hats
> ...


Many words. Full length lies. Man, you have a real mental problem.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You know, your right he isn’t important. Congratulations


You are no longer even remotely interesting.

Goodbye.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are no longer even remotely interesting.
> 
> Goodbye.


Does this mean we’re not friends anymore?


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Does this mean we’re not friends anymore?


It’s humorous me to think, that you think, you are. LOL


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Join the “ BIDEN YOUTH” .LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you Brandon









Chip company Micron announces multibillion-dollar facility in Boise


Micron Technology announces a $15 billion manufacturing plant for Boise, the largest private investment ever in Idaho. CHIPS Act incentives and state help are credited for thousands of new jobs.




www.npr.org





_Three weeks after President Biden signed the CHIPS Act to boost domestic production of semiconductors, chip company Micron has announced that it is building a $15 billion manufacturing plant in Boise, Idaho. Boise State Public Radio's Sasa Woodruff reports.

SASA WOODRUFF, BYLINE: Fifteen billion dollars is a huge investment for Boise, where Micron is based. Mayor Lauren McLean says the company is promising 2,000 jobs here and expects its plant to create 17,000 nationwide._

The CHIPS act was crucial to Micron's decision:

_WOODRUFF: Simons says the CHIPS and Science Act was crucial to Micron building the new plant in the U.S.

SIMONS: They were looking at opportunities in Europe and in other countries where countries had already passed legislation that was meeting them halfway.

WOODRUFF: Micron will fund science and technology education in Idaho from elementary school through college, says Chief People Officer April Arnzen._

This also gives impetus to improving schools in Idaho too.

_WOODRUFF: Micron will fund science and technology education in Idaho from elementary school through college, says Chief People Officer April Arnzen.

APRIL ARNZEN: As you can imagine, hiring another 2,000 direct employees to Micron is going to require a lot of support from our educators in Idaho and across the region.

WOODRUFF: Idaho ranks last in the country for per student spending. _

Can any Trumptards post anything like this from the Trump era? All I remember is how Trump was always running down scientists and educators .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Join the “ BIDEN YOUTH” .LOL


Are you a bot?

I think you are a bot.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you a bot?
> 
> I think you are a bot.


Robbie at your service almost human…


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Trans-fat human freedom. Yuk yuk yuk. You will serve your new masters, we are in charge. Signed, Joe Bobot.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you a bot?
> 
> I think you are a bot.


bot and sold in rubles


----------



## BigMP (Sep 2, 2022)

Pretty cool being a robot actually. The only downside is talking to idiot leftists, that don’t know there ass from their elbows.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Pretty cool being a robot actually. The only downside is talking to idiot leftists, that don’t know there ass from their elbows.


The simplest explanation is that you are an idiot and all of this is beyond you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bot and sold in rubles


I don't know if you noticed but Sunni just deleted a thread because some trumpy troll was posting vile stuff that she was concerned crossed the line. I totally agree with what she did. That troll was way out of line and had been for quite a while.

The trolls have become particularly vile and vicious lately. @NYCBambu , for example posts misogynistic, homophobic rants, along with talk of mutilating trans women. I'm guessing to get a rise out of the liberals who post here. Then @BigMP. He hasn't ever said anything of note. Just pages of stuff like this:



BigMP said:


> Trans-fat human freedom. Yuk yuk yuk. You will serve your new masters, we are in charge. Signed, Joe Bobot.


Rolli would let them run for a while then would ban them. So, what happened to the moderators? The trolls are definitely not here to talk politics, they just run their mouths, spewing garbage that would in the past have gotten them banned.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if you noticed but Sunni just deleted a thread because some trumpy troll was posting vile stuff that she was concerned crossed the line. I totally agree with what she did. That troll was way out of line and had been for quite a while.
> 
> The trolls have become particularly vile and vicious lately. @NYCBambu , for example posts misogynistic, homophobic rants, along with talk of mutilating trans women. I'm guessing to get a rise out of the liberals who post here. Then @BigMP. He hasn't ever said anything of note. Just pages of stuff like this:
> 
> ...


I don’t know. I don’t have access to the mod toolset. 
I figured a thread or two went poof. I wasn’t paying enough attention to remember which ones.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Robbie at your service almost human…


Try saying something a human would say. I'm guessing you can't.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Try saying something a human would say. I'm guessing you can't.


ask again in Russian.....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

Biden's administration had another solid jobs report.

*Labor market added 315,000 jobs in August, a bright spot in the economy*
_*Hiring slowed in August but still marked 20 consecutive months of sustained job growth*


The U.S. labor market added 315,000 jobs last month, hitting a 20-month streak in strong job growth that’s powering an economy through ominously high inflation. 

The biggest gains were in professional and business services, which added 68,000 jobs last month, shooting past its pre-pandemic numbers. There was a big jobs boost in computer systems design, management and technical consulting, and architectural and engineering services, while legal services lost 9,000 positions. T*his growth helps quell chatter of a looming downturn*, triggered by reports of layoffs this summer at tech and other blue chip companies such as Snapchat, 3M, T-Mobile and Bed Bath & Beyond.


We want an orderly cool-down and this was a Goldilocks report,” said Jeffrey Roach, chief economist at LPL Financial. “These job gains weren’t too hot or too cold. They’re hitting that softish landing we want to see.”
Average hourly wages increased by 10 cents, or 0.3 percent, for private-sector workers last month, to $32.36 an hour, a slowdown compared with previous monthly gains. Over the past year, average hourly wages have increased by 5.2 percent.

The unemployment rate ticked up slightly to 3.7 percent, according to a monthly jobs report released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics on Friday. 

Economists say the uptick in unemployment should not be a cause for concern given that stronger labor force participation could mean more workers are actively looking for jobs.
“We see labor force participation coming back and that’s a good thing,” said AnnElizabeth Konkel, senior economist at Indeed. “If we have increasing participation but not all people have a job yet, that means unemployment will rise. My assumption is these people back to participating will be able to find jobs quickly.”_

A strong economy gives the Fed the ability to raise interest rates in September without risking an economic recession. Let the MAGA GOP Cassandra's play the "yeah, but" game all they want. What they really want is to see higher unemployment and recession. For political gain. Fuck that.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2022/09/02/august-jobs-report/


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


Hey this bot is broken!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hey this bot is broken!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

*Hayes: If Biden's Speech Sounded Divisive And Extreme, Here's Why*
531 views Sep 2, 2022 Chris Hayes: “Some level of division is necessary when there is a conflict of this magnitude between two parties. One party wants to preserve the democratic constitutional order of our American democracy.”


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 2, 2022)

Jonald Tridenism


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2022)

BigMP said:


> You know, your right he isn’t important. Congratulations


^^ Quotes his own post and says “your” (sic) right. 

I imagine you will be arguing with yourself soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^ Quotes his own post and says “your” (sic) right.
> 
> I imagine you will be arguing with yourself soon, and losing.


Fify


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Jonald Tridenism


Do you smell burnt toast?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

*Liberal Redneck - Biden, Trump, and Democracy*


----------



## Highway61 (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Gas prices are still a dollar more than when joe started, certainly nothing to brag about. Bidens executive orders are to blame, its obvious.


Gas is always lower when the economy is in a shambles. Democrats had to bail out economic catastrophes after the last two Republican presidents. Better economies spur demand which (along with supply) is the primary driver of prices. You can have cheaper gas if you want to go back to the Bush or Trump economic catastrophes.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^ Quotes his own post and says “your” (sic) right.
> 
> I imagine you will be arguing with yourself soon.


Please go away right now, the FBI wants to know who you guys are. Don’t worry I told them you were mental cases but they said they knew that. They wanted to know if you were antifagots. Watch out!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Please go away right now, the FBI wants to know who you guys are. Don’t worry I told them you were mental cases but they said they knew that. They wanted to know if you were antifagots. Watch out!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

But Biden …


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Please go away right now, the FBI wants to know who you guys are. Don’t worry I told them you were mental cases but they said they knew that. They wanted to know if you were antifagots. Watch out!


Homophobe


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Gas is always lower when the economy is in a shambles. Democrats had to bail out economic catastrophes after the last two Republican presidents. Better economies spur demand which (along with supply) is the primary driver of prices. You can have cheaper gas if you want to go back to the Bush or Trump economic catastrophes.


Lowest gas prices in a long time happened during the initial quarantine phase, when discretionary driving was limited. It’s dumb, deceptive or both to claim that as a policy win.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if you noticed but Sunni just deleted a thread because some trumpy troll was posting vile stuff that she was concerned crossed the line. I totally agree with what she did. That troll was way out of line and had been for quite a while.
> 
> The trolls have become particularly vile and vicious lately. @NYCBambu , for example posts misogynistic, homophobic rants, along with talk of mutilating trans women. I'm guessing to get a rise out of the liberals who post here. Then @BigMP. He hasn't ever said anything of note. Just pages of stuff like this:
> 
> ...


As usual, all you do is lie and twist the truth. Thanks for the call to stop free speech, exactly in line with your party, and just like Joe Biden. You can't handle the truth so you call the moderators, what a coward. You are part of the reverse psychology nonsense Joe preaches. Joe says republicans are radical, but the only people doing radical shit is the left. From tranny story time to BLM destroying neighborhoods, demonizing police, open borders, record inflation, vaccine mandates, keeping parents out of schools decision making. Thats radical. Republicans do not attend weekly klan meetings, we dont tear down statues. We do not gather together to lynch people, or re-define what a woman is. The only thing you can say is radical is abortion laws in some states. Other than that, its really a joke, its reverse psychology and you are part of it.

I stand by what I said btw, and its not mutilation. Its making things fair. Having more or less of a hormone does not change your sex, that is a ridiculous notion. Chromosomes will always be in original form. And if you do this to a child, yes this is child abuse.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Gas is always lower when the economy is in a shambles. Democrats had to bail out economic catastrophes after the last two Republican presidents. Better economies spur demand which (along with supply) is the primary driver of prices. You can have cheaper gas if you want to go back to the Bush or Trump economic catastrophes.


idk what you are talking about, Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> idk what you are talking about, Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years.


Are the maga republicans going to win the nomination or the OG republicans? Just curious on your two cents


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As usual, all you do is lie and twist the truth. Thanks for the call to stop free speech, exactly in line with your party, and just like Joe Biden. You are part of the reverse psychology nonsense Joe preaches. Joe says republicans are radical, but the only people doing radical shit is the left. From tranny story time to BLM destroying neighborhoods, demonizing police, open borders, record inflation, vaccine mandates, keeping parents out of schools decision making. Thats radical. Republicans do not attend weekly klan meetings, we dont tear down statues. We do not gather together to lynch people, or re-define what a woman is. The only thing you can say is radical is abortion laws in some states. Other than that, its really a joke, its reverse psychology and you are part of it.
> 
> I stand by what I said btw, and its not mutilation. Its making things fair. Having more or less of a hormone does not change your sex, that is a ridiculous notion. Chromosomes will always be in original form. And if you do this to a child, yes this is child abuse.


And you are part of a small minority 
Enjoy the next decade


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> idk what you are talking about, Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years.





NYCBambu said:


> As usual, all you do is lie and twist the truth. Thanks for the call to stop free speech, exactly in line with your party, and just like Joe Biden. You can't handle the truth so you call the moderators, what a coward. You are part of the reverse psychology nonsense Joe preaches. Joe says republicans are radical, but the only people doing radical shit is the left. From tranny story time to BLM destroying neighborhoods, demonizing police, open borders, record inflation, vaccine mandates, keeping parents out of schools decision making. Thats radical. Republicans do not attend weekly klan meetings, we dont tear down statues. We do not gather together to lynch people, or re-define what a woman is. The only thing you can say is radical is abortion laws in some states. Other than that, its really a joke, its reverse psychology and you are part of it.
> 
> I stand by what I said btw, and its not mutilation. Its making things fair. Having more or less of a hormone does not change your sex, that is a ridiculous notion. Chromosomes will always be in original form. And if you do this to a child, yes this is child abuse.


yeah, Repugs are all about making things fair.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As usual, all you do is lie and twist the truth. Thanks for the call to stop free speech, exactly in line with your party, and just like Joe Biden. You can't handle the truth so you call the moderators, what a coward. You are part of the reverse psychology nonsense Joe preaches. Joe says republicans are radical, but the only people doing radical shit is the left. From tranny story time to BLM destroying neighborhoods, demonizing police, open borders, record inflation, vaccine mandates, keeping parents out of schools decision making. Thats radical. Republicans do not attend weekly klan meetings, we dont tear down statues. We do not gather together to lynch people, or re-define what a woman is. The only thing you can say is radical is abortion laws in some states. Other than that, its really a joke, its reverse psychology and you are part of it.
> 
> I stand by what I said btw, and its not mutilation. Its making things fair. Having more or less of a hormone does not change your sex, that is a ridiculous notion. Chromosomes will always be in original form. And if you do this to a child, yes this is child abuse.


I wasn't talking to you, just using your foul posts as an example of how the moderators have changed. Look at your posts and tell me your rambling rants are anything but trolling. 

Regarding BLM, if you want to stop them, then work with BLM to end police brutality visited upon the people they are supposed to protect. 

Regarding your hand wringing over the vandalism that happened alongside the BLM protests in 2020, I'd like to ask. Do you think the election was stolen from Trump? Do you support the people who attacked the Capitol Building on Jan 6?

That speech by Biden was spot on. Unlike what your kind do, he called for peaceful resistance to GOP MAGA fascism.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> idk what you are talking about, Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years.


We were much better off when Clinton was prez. We had a surplus and paid down the national debt too. Three years isn't a full term, btw. But even overlooking the pratfall the US economy took when Trump mismanaged the epidemic, Trump's economy was not the best in 50 years, Clinton's was. 









These 10 charts show how the economy performed under Trump versus prior presidents


President Donald Trump inherited a strong economy, and it continued to grow at a healthy rate during his first three years in office. Then the Covid-19 pandemic changed everything.




www.cnn.com





Biden's economy is rocking. We've turned the corner addressing Trump's inflation. More people working now than before the epidemic. Another 300,000 jobs added last month. Wages up 5+%. More jobs available than filled. More than 800,000 workers added to the job market, The economy is so hot right now the fed is probably going to raise interest rates in order to fight inflation. But I'm not bragging, just stating facts. Maybe when the Fed's interest rates bite and slow down growth, you'll get the jump in unemployment you want. Why do you want people to be out of work? Never mind. That was a rhetorical question. You want the economy to tank because that's the only hope GOP MAGA fascists have of taking the Senate in November. Your kind are unamerican.


----------



## Weedvin (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> They will have to get them translated first....because they are in russian


Maybe Chinese or even ......


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Once food and gas prices come back to normal levels the magats will find something new to cry about. Hillary or Hunter, trans and gays, books in schools, women in the kitchen and other amazing stuff. 

Can't wait


----------



## Weedvin (Sep 3, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Look in the mirror
> 
> Holly cow man, you should have a podcast


Here's something to think about ; Americans constantly MOUTH OFF about Americans. The majority vote is the one in power, MAJORITY VOTE, NOT THE MINORITY. THERE ALL AMERICANS. QUIT FUCKIN Whining , SORRY ASS LOOSERS .


----------



## Weedvin (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> dumbass.
> 
> That debt was due to Bush's recession. Your kind creates disasters and blame the crew cleaning up for the damage.


20 year bullshit war that murdered our people. It wasn't cheap!! 
Let's bring back Bill " Lewinsky" Clinton. Wanna erase national Debt ?


----------



## Weedvin (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Shrub and Donald both had the best economies for cutting deficits yet they only ever increased them.  Obama and Biden were dealing with the wreckage their predecessors left behind and STILL managed to reduce deficits. Democrats are better administrators. Plain and simple.
> 
> @Weedvin


Democrats are for the people? Republicans are for the rich. Having said that, it's my belief that 8 years Republicans, 4 years Democrats, we'll do just fine. The country first, without it .....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Democrats are for the people? Republicans are for the rich. Having said that, it's my belief that 8 years Republicans, 4 years Democrats, we'll do just fine. The country first, without it .....


The implication here is that you want a Republican to win the next one.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> 20 year bullshit war that murdered our people. It wasn't cheap!!
> Let's bring back Bill " Lewinsky" Clinton. Wanna erase national Debt ?


Just last year people were moaning about Biden pulling troops from Afghanistan on the schedule Trump set. 20 years of occupation. 18 years too long. 

I miss the days when a stained dress could become a national scandal.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just last year people were moaning about Biden pulling troops from Afghanistan on the schedule Trump set. 20 years of occupation. 18 years too long.
> 
> I miss the days when a stained dress could become a national scandal.


There is a both sides scam here. Democrat sex scandals generally involve consenting adults. Republican ones lately have featured numerous instances of rape, pedophilia and trafficking. 

They don’t discriminate, since to them all sex is sin. 

The analogy is to the laptop affair, a figurative guinea pig, being held up against Executive betrayal of national security information leading to exposure and subsequent loss of our immensely brave human assets. A figurative enraged bull elephant. 

Both sides, my maiden aunt Fanny.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a both sides scam here. Democrat sex scandals generally involve consenting adults. Republican ones lately have featured numerous instances of rape, pedophilia and trafficking.
> 
> They don’t discriminate, since to them all sex is sin.
> 
> ...


Looking back, almost all "sex scandals" involving Democratic Party leaders were accusations of sexual harassment that aren't even considered scandals by Republicans. Al Franken, for example.

Good point about the laptop affair being the worst Republicans can say about Biden and GOP MAGA literally threatened bloody murder when the Mar a Lardo documents were found during a legal search of Trump's home. 43 classified documents gone missing from their folders. "bbbut the laptop". Or Hillary Clinton's e-mails, a scandal not even close to what Trump was caught doing. GOP MAGA still say "lock her up".

This is another example of the right wing authoritarian's need to compartmentalize contradictory information to avoid confronting their cognitive errors.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Joe Biden is getting a nod of appreciation in recent polls. 

He was blamed for the mess that Trump left behind, but he cleaned it up anyway. He's not done but people are taking notice of the good work that Democrats, with Joe Biden as their leader, are accomplishing.






Fifteen percent shift in sentiment of independent voters from 12% against Biden to 3% for.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Here's something to think about ; Americans constantly MOUTH OFF about Americans. The majority vote is the one in power, MAJORITY VOTE, NOT THE MINORITY. THERE ALL AMERICANS. QUIT FUCKIN Whining , SORRY ASS LOOSERS .


Republicans are making claim that the constitution was written to keep an elite minority in power and they are not wrong. Here is what the ultra-conservative Heritage Foundation said on the subject in 2018

*Preventing "The Tyranny of the Majority"*
_
People often refer to the United States as a democracy, but technically speaking, that’s not true. It’s a republic.

Big deal, you say? If you care about your rights, it is. The Founding Fathers knew their history well, so they knew better than to establish the U.S. as a democracy.

In a democracy, of course, the majority rules. That’s all well and good for the majority, but what about the minority? Don’t they have rights that deserve respect?

Of course they do. Which is why a democracy won’t cut it. As the saying goes, a democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what’s for dinner.

The Founders were determined to forestall the inherent dangers of what James Madison called “the tyranny of the majority.” So they constructed something more lasting: a republic. Something with checks and balances. A system of government carefully balanced to safeguard the rights of both the majority and the minority.

That led, most notably, to the bicameral structure of our legislative branch. We have a House of Representatives, where the number of members is greater for more populous states (which obviously favors those states), and the Senate, where every state from Rhode Island and Alaska to California and New York have exactly two representatives (which keeps less-populated states from being steamrolled).

Being a republic, we also don’t pick our president through a direct, majority-take-all vote. We have an Electoral College. And a lot of liberals don’t like that._









Preventing "The Tyranny of the Majority"


People often refer to the United States as a democracy, but technically speaking, that’s not true. It’s a republic. Big deal, you say? If you care about your rights, it is. The Founding Fathers knew their history well, so they knew better than to establish the U.S. as a democracy. In a...




www.heritage.org





The problem with this line of thinking is that it is entirely academic. There are no examples of a tyranny of the majority. It's entirely a fear based and theoretical argument. However, six SCOTUS judges believe this theory and they have no problems with denying rights to people based upon this falsehood. They believe there is no right to privacy, no right of people to make their own medical decisions, no right to marry the person you love, no right to vote. MAGA Republicans are utterly illiberal and do not believe that the majority should rule. They believe they should rule.

Here is a counter-argument:

*Minority Rule Does Not Have to Be Here Forever*
*Arguing that the Framers intended it is specious and ignorant of history.*









Minority Rule Does Not Have to Be Here Forever


Arguing that it's what the Framers intended is specious and ignorant of history.




slate.com





First, the author makes the point that the House is no longer where the majority rule because Gerrymandering give states controlled by minority groups the ability to skew representation in the house strongly their way. So, the idea of bicameral control is defeated. We will see this happen in November when Gerrymandering will produce the desired effect for Republicans by putting the minority this nation in control of that body. 

He goes on to discuss the Supreme Court, where a minority-elected President rammed through the minority controlled Senate, two judges who hold minority views on a wide range of policies, including the right of people to make medical decisions.

The author makes a point that the "constitutionalist" MAGA Republicans and Tea Party Republicans before them do not understand. 

_Lurking behind arguments about “minority rule” is a more fundamental dispute about the structure of American democracy. Was it set in stone with the ratification of the Constitution, or is it subject to reform and revision, to meet the changing sensibilities and beliefs of Americans?_

The Constitution was not set in stone. It was written in such a way that we can change with the times. The majority in this country are demanding it rule and the reason GOP MAGA are so violently resisting is they had it pretty good when the majority was suppressed. This argument isn't really about what should happen. It's about powerful elites who love their golden toilets.


----------



## Highway61 (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans are making claim that the constitution was written to keep an elite minority in power and they are not wrong. Here is what the ultra-conservative Heritage Foundation said on the subject in 2018
> 
> *Preventing "The Tyranny of the Majority"*
> 
> ...


Part of the fallacy with the GOP argument that "America is not a democracy" is that the definition of "Republic" includes "representative democracies". Representative democracies are real democracies. There are no direct democracies anywhere in the world. America is a democracy because we the people through our elected representatives say that we are a democracy. The biggest threat to America right now is that the GOP no longer believes in democracy because majority rule works against them. The GOP is packing election boards with partisans in order to perpetuate one party rule in red states. Voting rights are under attack. The GOP's aversion to democracy is precisely the reason we cannot trust them with the levers of government. I refuse to accept the lie that "America is not a democracy" just because radical republicans cannot tolerate that the rest of us get to vote. I would prefer GOP politicians stand up and own their anti democracy strategy rather than let their fanboys justify it. I suspect that there are a lot of GOP voters who still think that the GOP is a pro democracy party without understanding the GOP southern strategy, gerrymandering, voter suppression and the war on drugs - all of which are intended to undermine majority rule.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Part of the fallacy with the GOP argument that "America is not a democracy" is that the definition of "Republic" includes "representative democracies". Representative democracies are real democracies. There are no direct democracies anywhere in the world. America is a democracy because we the people through our elected representatives say that we are a democracy. The biggest threat to America right now is that the GOP no longer believes in democracy because majority rule works against them. The GOP is packing election boards with partisans in order to perpetuate one party rule in red states. Voting rights are under attack. The GOP's aversion to democracy is precisely the reason we cannot trust them with the levers of government. I refuse to accept the lie that "America is not a democracy" just because radical republicans cannot tolerate that the rest of us get to vote. I would prefer GOP politicians stand up and own their anti democracy strategy rather than let their fanboys justify it. I suspect that there are a lot of GOP voters who still think that the GOP is a pro democracy party without understanding the GOP southern strategy, gerrymandering, voter suppression and the war on drugs - all of which are intended to undermine majority rule.


States’ rights is an enabling idea for the antidemocrats. I view anyone championing them as a probable divide-and-conquer authoritarian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Part of the fallacy with the GOP argument that "America is not a democracy" is that the definition of "Republic" includes "representative democracies". Representative democracies are real democracies. There are no direct democracies anywhere in the world. America is a democracy because we the people through our elected representatives say that we are a democracy. The biggest threat to America right now is that the GOP no longer believes in democracy because majority rule works against them. The GOP is packing election boards with partisans in order to perpetuate one party rule in red states. Voting rights are under attack. The GOP's aversion to democracy is precisely the reason we cannot trust them with the levers of government. I refuse to accept the lie that "America is not a democracy" just because radical republicans cannot tolerate that the rest of us get to vote. I would prefer GOP politicians stand up and own their anti democracy strategy rather than let their fanboys justify it. I suspect that there are a lot of GOP voters who still think that the GOP is a pro democracy party without understanding the GOP southern strategy, gerrymandering, voter suppression and the war on drugs - all of which are intended to undermine majority rule.


There are formal and informal structures that cause America to fall short of a perfect democracy, but they can be amended over time to form that more perfect union. The senate has the filibuster and represents geography, not people, the president is not elected by the popular vote and the house is severely gerrymandered to the point where republicans can't even control the radicals coming out of the districts. In many states the vote is suppressed and it has recently gotten worse.

However it worked well for a long time, as long as both parties agreed to screw African Americans, now however the parties are polarized and black people are strong within the democratic party. The attitudes and demographics are shifting, with the republican ideology, such that is, being well past it's best before date. Trump drove the remaining decent people out of the GOP, while Obama filled it with racists. The republicans know they are on the losing side of history, need to cheat and resort to violence to attain and hold power, the base is ok with this and more. The republicans tossed the constitution, democracy and the rule of law out the window and are an existential threat to the constitution and liberal democracy in America. Now they have a political wing of con artists, a domestic terrorist wing and a propaganda wing to keep the ball rolling and the base bamboozled. The flaw is more in the people, than in the constitution.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Part of the fallacy with the GOP argument that "America is not a democracy" is that the definition of "Republic" includes "representative democracies". Representative democracies are real democracies. There are no direct democracies anywhere in the world. America is a democracy because we the people through our elected representatives say that we are a democracy. The biggest threat to America right now is that the GOP no longer believes in democracy because majority rule works against them. The GOP is packing election boards with partisans in order to perpetuate one party rule in red states. Voting rights are under attack. The GOP's aversion to democracy is precisely the reason we cannot trust them with the levers of government. I refuse to accept the lie that "America is not a democracy" just because radical republicans cannot tolerate that the rest of us get to vote. I would prefer GOP politicians stand up and own their anti democracy strategy rather than let their fanboys justify it. I suspect that there are a lot of GOP voters who still think that the GOP is a pro democracy party without understanding the GOP southern strategy, gerrymandering, voter suppression and the war on drugs - all of which are intended to undermine majority rule.


In the world of propaganda, there is a technique that might apply here -- Framing

From Wikipedia's page on Propaganda Techniques:

Framing (social sciences)Framing is the social construction of a social phenomenon often by mass media sources, political or social movements, political leaders, or other actors and organizations. It is an inevitable process of selective influence over the individual's perception of the meanings attributed to words or phrases.

The GOP are enacting laws that will make it harder for poor people to vote. They are attacking the election workers for not helping them steal the 2020 election. Red states look to place election deniers into positions of power over elections. I'll hand this to them: they are telling us in advance that they intend to see to it that a Republican wins in 2024 regardless who is the choice of the majority. Hence the need for framing the word "democracy" as something suppresses "freedom" and frames "majority rule" as "tyranny".


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


I didn’t watch it all I assume they are speaking about tRUMP?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Here's something to think about ; Americans constantly MOUTH OFF about Americans. The majority vote is the one in power, MAJORITY VOTE, NOT THE MINORITY. THERE ALL AMERICANS. QUIT FUCKIN Whining , SORRY ASS LOOSERS .



hard pass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I didn’t watch it all I assume they are speaking about tRUMP?


Trump is circling the toilet of history and the toilet paper he used will follow him down the drain. If these clowns wanna hug Donald while he's on fire and about to explode, fine, I hope they get lots on themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5192118View attachment 5192119
> hard pass


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Once food and gas prices come back to normal levels the magats will find something new to cry about. Hillary or Hunter, trans and gays, books in schools, women in the kitchen and other amazing stuff.
> 
> Can't wait


After food and gas prices come back to normal levels the pay raises workers have gotten will remain. Win-win


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> After food and gas prices come back to normal levels the pay raises workers have gotten will remain. Win-win


and i bought a Prius....win-win-win


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> and i bought a Prius....win-win-win


I hope there's money in Joe's plan for a robust green new grid able to cope with EVs, is resistant to hacking, is powered by renewables and uses energy storage. Hopefully there might be a breakthrough in Geothermal, if the gyrotron idea works out, it shouldn't be too long before we find out if it is a viable technology. Oil companies can buy up old coal fired plants, punch holes in the ground, convert them to geothermal and stay in the energy business while leveraging their capital and experience. They wouldn't need to buy fuel once operating, so it would be hard to compete with.









Experts optimistic about converting coal plants to production of clean geothermal energy | AltEnergyMag


As the world moves away from fossil fuels in the battle against climate change, could coal plants be repurposed to produce renewable geothermal energy? Panelists addressing the topic at PIVOT2022, a recent weeklong geothermal conference, were excited about that potential.



www.altenergymag.com













Millimetre-wave beams could give us access to deep geothermal energy


Optimised for fusion research, millimetre-wave beam technology could be adapted to access the heat that lies several kilometres below Earth's surface, says Eugene Linden




www.newscientist.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And you are part of a small minority
> Enjoy the next decade


small minority, 40 million of us.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5192118View attachment 5192119
> hard pass


TDS kicking in again. I hope you are ok, seriously.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I wasn't talking to you, just using your foul posts as an example of how the moderators have changed. Look at your posts and tell me your rambling rants are anything but trolling.
> 
> Regarding BLM, if you want to stop them, then work with BLM to end police brutality visited upon the people they are supposed to protect.
> 
> ...


If you think that speech was spot on you are delusional. He says violence is never ok, but he bows down when BLM does it. He mentioned zero issues, because he knows he has no strong points. He only spoke when his TDS kicked in, just like you. Guy is a totalitarian clown.....Is he your role model?

Of course, all Joe could do was mention Jan 6th, just like you. Because even silly democrats know, republicans are not savages like they are. They dont take over or destroy shit. No fires, no graffitti....no looting. (Yes, even on Jan 6th.) Everybody knows even that was a total setup.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you think that speech was spot on you are delusional. He says violence is never ok, but he bows down when BLM does it. He mentioned zero issues, because he knows he has no strong points. He only spoke when his TDS kicked in, just like you. Guy is a totalitarian clown.....Is he your role model?
> 
> Of course, all Joe could do was mention Jan 6th, just like you. Because silly democrats know, republicans are not savages like they are. The dont take over or destroy shit. No fires, no graffitti....no looting. Yes, even on Jan 6th. Everybody knows eve,n that was a total setup.


You're drunk in Moscow again.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You're drunk in Moscow again.....
> View attachment 5192157


As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)

I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. A 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme. Where is the outrage?









Border Patrol chief admits under oath Biden's no-consequence border policies caused immigration crisis


The nation's top Border Patrol agent testified in a private legal deposition that the Biden administration's decision to walk back Trump-era enforcement measures has caused the illegal immigration crisis at the southern border.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)


Republicans don’t know what a woman is?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)
> 
> I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. a 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme.


Yeah i hear you, nothing radical or extreme about this....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Republicans don’t know what a woman is?


republicans fear women...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)
> 
> I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. A 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme. Where is the outrage?
> 
> ...


where do you get your numbers? This says different. 









The border's toll: Migrants increasingly die crossing into U.S.


More than 1,000 migrants have died along the US-Mexico border since Biden took office, from drownings in the Rio Grande to falls from the border wall




www.reuters.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you think that speech was spot on you are delusional. He says violence is never ok, but he bows down when BLM does it. He mentioned zero issues, because he knows he has no strong points. He only spoke when his TDS kicked in, just like you. Guy is a totalitarian clown.....Is he your role model?
> 
> Of course, all Joe could do was mention Jan 6th, just like you. Because even silly democrats know, republicans are not savages like they are. They dont take over or destroy shit. No fires, no graffitti....no looting. (Yes, even on Jan 6th.) Everybody knows even that was a total setup.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> If you think that speech was spot on you are delusional. He says violence is never ok, but he bows down when BLM does it. He mentioned zero issues, because he knows he has no strong points. He only spoke when his TDS kicked in, just like you. Guy is a totalitarian clown.....Is he your role model?
> 
> Of course, all Joe could do was mention Jan 6th, just like you. Because even silly democrats know, republicans are not savages like they are. They dont take over or destroy shit. No fires, no graffitti....no looting. (Yes, even on Jan 6th.) Everybody knows even that was a total setup.


Delusional MAGA Republican speech. January 6 is when your kind went completely insane or perhaps it was when rational people saw the insanity of the cult of Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)
> 
> I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. A 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme. Where is the outrage?
> 
> ...


Speaking of blind loyalty to a cult figure. How can you defend what Trump did with top secret documents that he stole on the way out of the WH?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of blind loyalty to a cult figure. How can you defend what Trump with top secret documents that he stole on the way out of the WH?


I am reminded of the motto engraved on the ceremonial daggers worn by the death camp operators.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)
> 
> I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. A 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme. Where is the outrage?
> 
> ...


Thats funny 
In your civil war he would be shot on sight by the radical right 
Y’all better get those red hats and brown shirts issued


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of blind loyalty to a cult figure. How can you defend what Trump with top secret documents that he stole on the way out of the WH?


To MAGATS those were gifts to the king from his loyal subjects...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> To MAGATS those were gifts to the king from his loyal subjects...
> View attachment 5192190


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5192191


sorry....


----------



## BigMP (Sep 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Homophobe





NYCBambu said:


> idk what you are talking about, Trump gave us the best economy in 50 years.





cannabineer said:


> Homophobe


Oh C’mon! You know? That’s why you hypocrites suck so much, no funny bone. Lol


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 3, 2022)

His speech was true on what as a whole need to do vs what a cult needs to do and take over and have a king. These extremist hate when a true democracy based government actually functions and also has a leader to have the balls to openly address the main core issues and that extremist MAGA is def one of them. His speech is 100% of what we needed and I can’t imagine what so many people if they had his position what they would say but also address, shoot trump would only be focused on himself and how amazing he is and trying to degrade democracy and anyone not bent over for him.

hate The person all you want but what he said is 100% what usa needs but also I wouldn’t see anyone but corruption and cults wanting otherwise.

read the transcript and/or watch his full speech and tell me it’s not only true to the core what we need to do but also not personally gaining for Biden, he spends his time addressing the issues vs many it’s only politics and being fake.










Remarks by President Biden on the Continued Battle for the Soul of the Nation - The White House


Independence National Historical ParkPhiladelphia, Pennsylvania (September 1, 2022) 8:03 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT: My fellow Americans, please,




www.whitehouse.gov





”
We’re going to think big. We’re going to make the 21st century another American century because the world needs us to. (Applause.)

That’s where we need to focus our energy — not in the past, not on divisive culture wars, not on the politics of grievance, but on a future we can build together.

The MAGA Republicans believe that for them to succeed, everyone else has to fail. They believe America — not like I believe about America. 

I believe America is big enough for all of us to succeed, and that is the nation we’re building: a nation where no one is left behind.

I ran for President because I believed we were in a battle for the soul of this nation. I still believe that to be true. I believe the soul is the breath, the life, and the essence of who we are. The soul is what makes us “us.”

The soul of America is defined by the sacred proposition that all are created equal in the image of God. That all are entitled to be treated with decency, dignity, and respect. That all deserve justice and a shot at lives of prosperity and consequence. And that democracy — democracy must be defended, for democracy makes all these things possible. (Applause.) Folks, and it’s up to us.

Democracy begins and will be preserved in we, the people’s, habits of heart, in our character: optimism that is tested
yet endures, courage that digs deep when we need it, empathy that fuels democracy, the willingness to see each other not as enemies but as fellow Americans.

Look, our democracy is imperfect. It always has been.”


----------



## BigMP (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Well I guess your right right on this one… You protoplasm really love education, it’s clear for all to see. The abysmal test school test scores show your deep regard for children. Everything you touch really does turn to poo poo .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I guess your right right on this one… You protoplasm really love education, it’s clear for all to see. The abysmal test school test scores show your deep regard for children. Everything you touch really does turn to poo poo .


Derp?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> As long as you know what party is the radical, extreme party. (The party that does not know what a woman is.)
> 
> I would like to know what constitutes an emergency. 300 Americans dead every day because of Joe Bidens wreckless border policy. A 300% INCREASE OVER LAST YEAR. Thats radical, thats extreme. Where is the outrage?
> 
> ...


Dude, you get your news from that right wing rag? Whatever, if that's what you consider informative, go for it. Just don't cite it. Find a credible source. That post of yours made you less credible. A right wing extremist Christian owner. I won't dignify him with the word "conservative". That's for patriots like Liz Cheney. 

I don't agree with her policies but she understands that this country is a democracy and is not a threat to our democratic institutions. On Jan 6, 2021, we saw MAGA Republicans for the traitors they are. That is a clear bright line in history that separates fascists from the rest of the country. 









Washington Examiner


RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com





*Washington Examiner*






*RIGHT BIAS*
These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports, and omit information reporting that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.

*Overall, we rate the Washington Examiner Right Biased based on editorial positions that almost exclusively favor the right and Mixed for factual reporting due to several failed fact checks.*
*Detailed Report*
Bias Rating: *RIGHT*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA*
Press Freedom Rank:* MOSTLY FREE*
Media Type: *Newspaper*
Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *MEDIUM CREDIBILITY*

It's been around since 2005. The Washington Examiner is owned by Clarity Media Group, owned by Philip Anschutz, an American billionaire entrepreneur who describes himself as a “conservative Christian.”


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I guess your right right on this one… You protoplasm really love education, it’s clear for all to see. The abysmal test school test scores show your deep regard for children. Everything you touch really does turn to poo poo .


hey, the bot is back.

Hey, bot.

Say something a human would say. I bet you can't.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yeah i hear you, nothing radical or extreme about this....
> View attachment 5192158


One small pocket of radicals on one day, wow. Compare that to sexualizing and grooming children, open borders, failed economy, BLM looting, and a complete denial of accountability.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you get your news from that right wing rag? Whatever, if that's what you consider informative, go for it. Just don't cite it. Find a credible source. That post of yours made you less credible. A right wing extremist Christian owner. I won't dignify him with the word "conservative". That's for patriots like Liz Cheney.
> 
> I don't agree with her policies but she understands that this country is a democracy and is not a threat to our democratic institutions. On Jan 6, 2021, we saw MAGA Republicans for the traitors they are. That is a clear bright line in history that separates fascists from the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


Call the fact checkers, just like Hillary. What a joke. The economy is in shambles and even Joe knows it. Thats why all he and the rest of you can do is babble about Trump. Like a bunch of parrots, Trump Derangement Syndrome. Glad you're all scared.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> One small pocket of radicals on one day, wow. Compare that to sexualizing and grooming children, open borders, failed economy, BLM looting, and a complete denial of accountability.


An extremely compact presentation of GQP agitprop.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> One small pocket of radicals on one day, wow. Compare that to sexualizing and grooming children, open borders, failed economy, BLM looting, and a complete denial of accountability.


The Jan 6 insurrection was well documented. We saw your kind for what they are that day. You know what happened and so did the world.









Video: Day of Rage: How Trump Supporters Took the U.S. Capitol


A six-month Times investigation has synchronized and mapped out thousands of videos and police radio communications from the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, providing the most complete picture to date of what happened — and why.




www.nytimes.com





You can have your culture wars and misogyny. You can support whatever you like, except you can't attack an election that your only valid complaint can be, your side lost.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Call the fact checkers, just like Hillary. What a joke. The economy is in shambles and even Joe knows it. Thats why all he and the rest of you can do is babble about Trump. Like a bunch of parrots, Trump Derangement Syndrome. Glad you're all scared.


Relax. Trump's inflation is on the way down. The bubblegum news you read that tells you the other stuff that is panicking you comes from unreliable sources. 

300,000 more jobs filled this month. 800,000 more people joining the workforce who will be embraced by employers who are desperate for workers. More jobs available than people to fill them. Wages rose 5%. Unemployment 3.7%. 

This is Biden's gift to the country and you spit in the soup. You spit in the soup because you don't want to face the fact that MAGA Republicans are strongly disliked in this country right now. That said, Gerrymandering is the crutch MAGA Republicans will use to hobble over the finish line for 2022 election and squeak out a majority in the House. Very likely MAGA Republicans will not win the Senate, which was practically a slam dunk at the beginning of the year. We see you. We see what MAGA Republicans did to women's rights and what they plan to do with other people's rights. The US rejects MAGA Republican policies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well I guess your right right on this one… You protoplasm really love education, it’s clear for all to see. The abysmal test school test scores show your deep regard for children. Everything you touch really does turn to poo poo .


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> One small pocket of radicals on one day, wow. Compare that to sexualizing and grooming children, open borders, failed economy, BLM looting, and a complete denial of accountability.


Biden looks so presidential....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


You are asking a bot?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> We’ll, sub centric party pal, this is a political website now. It’s devoted to lifting up a half dead individual who once used to be just a plagiarizing corrupt politician like Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer. Now however, He has morphed into super dick!


Super Dick...Superior to regular dicks in every way, able to leap republic filibusters in a single bound! tough on crime, calls out crooks and traitors where ever he sees them, Super Dick!...join us for this weeks adventure, as Super Dick is about to deal with the Cheeto Bandito once and for all, and he won't even have to get his own hands dirty!


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The Jan 6 insurrection was well documented. We saw your kind for what they are that day. You know what happened and so did the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound just like Joe, he trained you well. Base your knowledge upon a group of a few radicals, and compare them to the rest of the population. Genius. That would be like assuming all democrats are criminals. I mean, they dont all burn and loot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Embarrassed, as in you feel looks bad. Does it matter to you who's looking? Thing is, if you ask the free world, Trump is by far America's most embarrassing moment in history. Biden represents relief. Relief Americans picked a somewhat normal old white male politician again. Sure a woman would have been great, a younger guy too, but the idea that Joe is an "embarrassing idiot" exists primarily in the heads of misinformed conned American cult members and is fueled again by idiots desperately wanting to turn reality upside down into one they can reconcile with their own poor choices.
> 
> Some examples of what's no longer cool in the free world thanks to Trump and his MAGA supporters:
> - People from Texas wearing cowboy hats
> ...


the ones who voted for him were conned...but it was easy to con them, because they were dissatisfied with the performance of American politicians. I am a saintly voice of reason compared to them, and i don't like the way things are going in politics in general. campaign finance laws are a fucking joke, and have to change, drastically, NOW...no more rich assholes dumping millions into specific politicians campaigns, all donations go to a central fund that is allocated fairly, evenly, and impartially.
no more conflicts of interest...no more manchins on the energy committee...
the same laws that apply to the people apply to politicians, without fail.
if you want people to have faith in their political system, give them a reason to have faith in it...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You sound just like Joe, he trained you well. Base your knowledge upon a group of a few radicals, and compare them to the rest of the population. Genius. That would be like assuming all democrats are criminals. I mean, they dont all burn and loot.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5192257


These morons cant give us cheap gas but they can control the weather. Sure.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> These morons cant give us cheap gas but they can control the weather. Sure.


Let me guess you drive an F250....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Florida is a fascist state
> *Ron DeSantis Is Mounting An Ideological Revolution Inside Florida School Boards*
> 
> DeSantis’ decision to influence the outcome of nonpartisan races in Florida’s primary is all a part of his self-described “education agenda.”
> ...


that's alright, we'll just undo every fucked up thing he does as soon as his ass isn't in office anymore...which will hopefully be in a couple of months


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Let me guess you drive an F250....


Brilliant California wants you to buy a hybrid, then cut back on electric use so you dont overload their grid. Democrat logic in effect.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Lol, we’ll…. You got me. I confess… I was just mad because they through joe out of that Austrian art school and all… dang!


through means to pass between...threw is the past tense of throw...and trump is the one you should be comparing to hitler...although hitler actually succeeded at his insurrection, while trump failed, just like he fails at everything


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Brilliant California wants you to buy a hybrid, then cut back on electric use so you dont overload their grid. Democrat logic in effect.


Brilliant, every new home in California must have solar panels....it's the law.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Brilliant, every new home in California must have solar panels....it's the law.


Another one of Joes back door deals with China. Hunter is snorting and smoking up the kickbacks right now. China....they make all the solar panels and electric car batteries.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> You sound just like Joe, he trained you well. Base your knowledge upon a group of a few radicals, and compare them to the rest of the population. Genius. That would be like assuming all democrats are criminals. I mean, they dont all burn and loot.


Joe spoke truth, which unlike Trump and his followers, what is true doesn't change. I saw the riot unfold as it happened. I saw Trump's statements before and after the insurrection and attempted coup. I read up on reports afterward. What I saw agrees with what Biden said and not what the traitorous MAGA GOP leaders said. As I said, the truth doesn't change. But lies do. 

Which was it anyway? They were tourists or they were invited in or the door was open so they came in or they were there to reverse a stolen election? My goodness your kind are fluent liars. So, yeah, my story and Biden's are the same and it doesn't change. MAGA GOP's story is all over the map.

A few radicals, my ass. Nobody was saying they shouldn't when the chants to hang Mike Pence were being sounded. Nobody was protecting the police. Not a single person stopped the guy who used the filial to the US FLAG (!!!) as a spear point. So, get out of here about the "it was a small gang". Nobody even moved away from that action. They were all in on it. They thought Trump was going to give them all pardons after they saved his presidency. How did that work out for them?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the ones who voted for him were conned...but it was ea*sy to con them, because they were dissatisfied with the performance of American pol*iticians. I am a saintly voice of reason compared to them, and i don't like the way things are going in politics in general. campaign finance laws are a fucking joke, and have to change, drastically, NOW...no more rich assholes dumping millions into specific politicians campaigns, all donations go to a central fund that is allocated fairly, evenly, and impartially.
> no more conflicts of interest...no more manchins on the energy committee...
> the same laws that apply to the people apply to politicians, without fail.
> if you want people to have faith in their political system, give them a reason to have faith in it...


That's because things were going so bad with Obama.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another one of Joes back door deals with China. Hunter is snorting and smoking up the kickbacks right now. China....they make all the solar panels and electric car batteries.


lulz.

How 2020 of you. As if the Jan 6 insurrection didn't even happen. You make me feel nostalgic for when I didn't know how fucked up MAGA GOP really were.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Brilliant California wants you to buy a hybrid, then cut back on electric use so you dont overload their grid. Democrat logic in effect.


The cut back on electricity in Cali has more to do with starting forest fires. The Midwest is going to be one big solar farm.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 3, 2022)

At this point, people who still support Trump deserve disdain 
It's not like there's any question about the fucker anymore


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> At this point, people who still support Trump deserve disdain
> It's not like there's any question about the fucker anymore


There is a psychological barrier peculiar to many Americans. Between their car dealers and their pastors, they have been broken to the concept of the Package Deal. If you want leather seats in your Ford Commando, you have to get the seven other frivolities in package L43.
Similarly, the church instructs you that you accept the unabridged dogma, from damp nose to flailing tail, fleas and all — or be branded a Heretic, which is the class below sex offender.

Generalizing to redhattery, it does not countenance an à la carte approach. In fact, start asking questions only if you are ok with being stared at sideways for acting like some godless baby-fileting socialist.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another one of Joes back door deals with China. Hunter is snorting and smoking up the kickbacks right now. China....they make all the solar panels and electric car batteries.


and the Saudi's own our biggest oil refineries...and Jared is living off the Billions the saudis gave the trump family...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

A 2020 video clip of Donald Trump calling Democrats "fascists" has resurfaced on social media. 

The video, which has gone viral on Twitter, shows the former president speaking at Mankato regional airport, Minnesota, in August 2020 when he was on the presidential campaign trail. 

He tells his supporters that Democrats are "fascists," saying they want to "destroy our second amendment, attack the right to life, and replace American freedom with left-wing fascism. Fascists, they are fascists." 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565830087911432192


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a psychological barrier peculiar to many Americans. Between their car dealers and their pastors, they have been broken to the concept of the Package Deal. If you want leather seats in your Ford Commando, you have to get the seven other frivolities in package L43.
> Similarly, the church instructs you that you accept the unabridged dogma, from damp nose to flailing tail, fleas and all — or be branded a Heretic, which is the class below sex offender.
> 
> Generalizing to redhattery, it does not countenance an à la carte approach. In fact, start asking questions only if you are ok with being stared at sideways for acting like some godless baby-fileting socialist.


When I was at Volvo 1997-2000, I could get you a base car with leather only; the premise about leather is if you want that then you have some money and want a few other features along with. Even though I was in Florida, I was able to leverage the Cold Weather package by selling the heated seats that came with. I myself drove around SoFla with heated seats for my back blasting the AC-it's Nirvana.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A 2020 video clip of Donald Trump calling Democrats "fascists" has resurfaced on social media.
> 
> The video, which has gone viral on Twitter, shows the former president speaking at Mankato regional airport, Minnesota, in August 2020 when he was on the presidential campaign trail.
> 
> ...


Why does he have the Presidents Seal on the podium? I fear dimensions are starting to bleed together.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The Jan 6 insurrection was well documented. We saw your kind for what they are that day. You know what happened and so did the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insurrection? LOL Child.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thats funny
> In your civil war he would be shot on sight by the radical right
> Y’all better get those red hats and brown shirts issued


Don’t worry about clothing, just do your part! You know, texting on this dumb message board for instance. That’s your style, all text, no action.


----------



## BigMP (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you get your news from that right wing rag? Whatever, if that's what you consider informative, go for it. Just don't cite it. Find a credible source. That post of yours made you less credible. A right wing extremist Christian owner. I won't dignify him with the word "conservative". That's for patriots like Liz Cheney.
> 
> I don't agree with her policies but she understands that this country is a democracy and is not a threat to our democratic institutions. On Jan 6, 2021, we saw MAGA Republicans for the traitors they are. That is a clear bright line in history that separates fascists from the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


WOW! Look at that a long useless diatribe…. Believe everything you read, remember that LOL You and your little child friends don’t mean dick.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t worry about clothing, just do your part! You know, texting on this dumb message board for instance. That’s your style, all text, no action.


What ?
It sounds like you are instigating hate on both sides
Very Putinesque komrade


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When I was at Volvo 1997-2000, I could get you a base car with leather only; the premise about leather is if you want that then you have some money and want a few other features along with. Even though I was in Florida, I was able to leverage the Cold Weather package by selling the heated seats that came with. I myself drove around SoFla with heated seats for my back blasting the AC-it's Nirvana.


Thirty years ago I wanted a Lexus coupe so bad I could taste it. The brochure plainly listed the sunroof (a feature that lowers effective roof height by a critical two inches. It was like having a kid play with your hair while trying to drive.) as optional. However, every single unit shipped to the region came with the sunroof. I pointed out that the sunroof was a listed option, and that I did not opt.

Finally the manager told me that the motor company based its decisions on a composite customer. They also did not offer a “build to spec at factory” program.

I got one anyway. Had it for two years as a garage queen. Sold it spotless with under 10k, for not a lot of loss.

I discovered a peculiar thing about owning an expensive (by my lights) car. The pleasure of driving it was nullified by the unrelenting low-level anxiety about door dings every time we parked it in public. Now I shop near the bottom of the market, and am happier.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thirty years ago I wanted a Lexus coupe so bad I could taste it. The brochure plainly listed the sunroof (a feature that lowers effective roof height by a critical two inches. It was like having a kid play with your hair while trying to drive.) as optional. However, every single unit shipped to the region came with the sunroof. I pointed out that the sunroof was a listed option, and that I did not opt.
> 
> Finally the manager told me that the motor company based its decisions on a composite customer. They also did not offer a “build to spec at factory” program.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a 36 mile to a gallon grocery grabber


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nothing wrong with a 36 mile to a gallon grocery grabber


The other car in my stable was a ‘92 Honda Civic VX, the high-mileage model. In my hands, it yielded 60 mpg — until CA introduced summer fuel that contained 10% (vol) oxygen. My mileage dropped to and stayed at 54 until winter gas, which then contained volatile but energy-dense fractions, came back to the pumps.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why does he have the Presidents Seal on the podium? I fear dimensions are starting to bleed together.


It was a stump speech from the 2020 election.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t worry about clothing, just do your part! You know, texting on this dumb message board for instance. That’s your style, all text, no action.


Why is it that trumptards never see irony?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Insurrection? LOL Child.


sure, laugh, to disarm tension...but it's only disarming your tension...we're tired of this shit, and we're going to put a fucking stop to it...it's up to the fucking magats if it happens peacefully, or if we have to fucking exterminate them like the vermin they are...you want a civil war, get your motherfucking fat gravy seal asses up off the god damn couch and bring it.
i'm perfectly willing to let the voters decide what happens...if there is one case of republicans trying to fuck up any election results, there is going to be trouble like you never fucking imagined. you think you can just try to steal the entire country? AGAIN?...try it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Don’t worry about clothing, just do your part! You know, texting on this dumb message board for instance. That’s your style, all text, no action.


you're just fucking ignored...enjoy november, cocksucker...now shut the fuck up, i'm tired of listening to a mental defective try to insult a whole room full of people more intelligent than they are


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why is it that trumptards never see irony?


because they're fucking stupid...they support a traitorous con man with delusions of grandeur and full blown narcissism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why does he have the Presidents Seal on the podium? I fear dimensions are starting to bleed together.


When he said it he was POTUS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure, laugh, to disarm tension...but it's only disarming your tension...we're tired of this shit, and we're going to put a fucking stop to it...it's up to the fucking magats if it happens peacefully, or if we have to fucking exterminate them like the vermin they are...you want a civil war, get your motherfucking fat gravy seal asses up off the god damn couch and bring it.
> i'm perfectly willing to let the voters decide what happens...if there is one case of republicans trying to fuck up any election results, there is going to be trouble like you never fucking imagined. you think you can just try to steal the entire country? AGAIN?...try it


They will, like Donald they are stupid and don't learn from mistakes, most will die fools.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not a single person stopped the guy who used the filial to the US FLAG (!!!) as a spear point.


*finial*


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Insurrection? LOL Child.


hey, the Bot is back

Hey Bot,

Say something a human would say. I bet you can't.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

BigMP said:


> WOW! Look at that a long useless diatribe…. Believe everything you read, remember that LOL You and your little child friends don’t mean dick.


I'm impressed. 24 words from a Bot.

The upgrade would make sense but this one just strings together random selections from a list of trigger words.. Def not AI.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Joe spoke truth, which unlike Trump and his followers, what is true doesn't change. I saw the riot unfold as it happened. I saw Trump's statements before and after the insurrection and attempted coup. I read up on reports afterward. What I saw agrees with what Biden said and not what the traitorous MAGA GOP leaders said. As I said, the truth doesn't change. But lies do.
> 
> Which was it anyway? They were tourists or they were invited in or the door was open so they came in or they were there to reverse a stolen election? My goodness your kind are fluent liars. So, yeah, my story and Biden's are the same and it doesn't change. MAGA GOP's story is all over the map.
> 
> A few radicals, my ass. Nobody was saying they shouldn't when the chants to hang Mike Pence were being sounded. Nobody was protecting the police. Not a single person stopped the guy who used the filial to the US FLAG (!!!) as a spear point. So, get out of here about the "it was a small gang". Nobody even moved away from that action. They were all in on it. They thought Trump was going to give them all pardons after they saved his presidency. How did that work out for them?


Keep talking about that one day, its about all the ammo you have to fight with. I love it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep talking about that one day, its about all the ammo you have to fight with. I love it.


The Big Lie and the denial of the concept of peaceful transfer of power after an election that Trump lost is a clear and bright line that separates MAGA GOP from the rest of the country.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A 2020 video clip of Donald Trump calling Democrats "fascists" has resurfaced on social media.
> 
> The video, which has gone viral on Twitter, shows the former president speaking at Mankato regional airport, Minnesota, in August 2020 when he was on the presidential campaign trail.
> 
> ...


So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep talking about that one day, its about all the ammo you have to fight with. I love it.


The truth is powerful ammo, it has staying power. Look at how often Trump's lies about the documents seized at Mar A Largo change, the dumb fuck has himself tied in knots.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


No one is banning dog cum, quit freaking out you big baby.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep talking about that one day,


Yeah that one day. The one that split your party in half. Thank god for those morons to expose what your party is really about. God Bless America!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


You sound a lot like King Karen


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


Trump is the one who exhorts his followers to commit violence during his speeches. Not Biden. To you, Biden's call for people to vote against MAGA Republican candidates is a call for violence. And you aren't wrong. MAGA Republicans get violent when they lose elections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


Take it easy or you'll spin yerself into the ground!
Looks like Trump ain't the only one with a red hot poker shoved up their asshole, it must be starting to sizzle, yer getting frantic. Sounds like you're fear driven and have a lot invested in the American fascist movement. Joe was wrong about near fascism, yer the real meal deal, willing to tolerate anything from the dear leader. If they can make you believe absurdities, they can make you commit atrocities and you're living proof.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So its only ok when Joe Biden says it. Just like violence is only ok when BLM does it. Then everybody bows and demonizes police across the country. And liberals cheer, they love it. They tear down statues and monuments, anything they dont like. They re-define words, protest songs, pancake boxes, they take over public areas. Can anybody name anything radical the right does? Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie. Democrats used to be against big government. This new version of democrat supports IRS agents and less human rights, less gun rights too. No choice on what goes in your body unless its to kill a baby inside it. Thats the new age democrat, brainwashed to the core.


Donald and his cronies will be joining them in the crowbar hotel before the year is out, the democrats have a use for the stupid bastard until the election so he's gonna be running around lose for a spell.






*Trump Says He’ll Pardon Jan. 6 Rioters If Reelected*
7,463 views Sep 4, 2022 Former President Trump told a conservative radio host he’s “financially supporting” some members of the Capitol mob and would like to commute their sentences in his second term. Tia Mitchell, Washington correspondent for The Atlanta Journal Constitution, and civil rights attorney Charles Coleman discuss the politicization of the January 6 attack *and former White House Counsel Pat Cipollone’s testimony to a federal grand jury.*


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Can anybody name anything radical the right does?


1) claim the election was stolen
1a) subvert same election
2) incite and mount an assault on the Capitol
3) separate families against their will
3a) allegedly subject brown women to involuntary sterilization surgery
4) erode their necessary barrier between church and state
5) put a toxic evangelical on the Scotus bench
6) praise a corrupt justice whose wife was actively supporting insurrection
7) thwart a sensible pandemic response
7a) disable CDC in service of above sabotage
7b) recommend dangerous quackery in place of sound public health policy
8 ) actively assist a “news” industry dedicated to the Big Lie
9) expressly seek to dismantle Social Security
10) Aid to Families With Veyrons And Gulfstreams, to the tune of 1.9 *trillion* taxpayer dollars
11) praise police who demonstrate actively racist injustice, up to and including murderous violence
11a) praise the young sociopath who went a-hunting with his semiautomatic rifle
12) then call for the removal of FBI when they do their jobs
13) engage in chaotic and dangerous foreign policy
14) declaring pluralists to be Enemies of the State!
15) legislate against women’s rights
16) gerrymander so as to force minority rule
17) incite hatred against freedom of gender expression, citing claims of societal damage that fail even cursory review
17a) while shielding the rapists and child-molesters in their ranks
18 ) fire inspectors-general who would block the dismantlement of the republic
19) seek punitive legislation against policies made necessary by climate change brought on by “pro-business” agenda

I cannot imagine you needing more 3-point shots than that.



> Nope, they have become the party of USA and American pie.


They have become the party of bigoted grievance rooted in the undoing of the slave South. That is definitively unAmerican. Your propagating the maga Big Lie illustrates this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

When it comes to using the power of the state to prosecute political enemies, it helps a lot if they are guilty as sin and there is a mountain of evidence and an army of witnesses, most from their own political party. This all has to get through independent courts, so it helps to have a solid case. The main issue currently is large numbers of republicans have committed crimes, aside from corruption and a parade of perversion and the democrats have not. The democrats don't need to fear prosecuting corrupt and treasonous republicans, provided they have a case and in many cases the case can be made!

If the democrats win, an independent special counsel would be the best solution to clean up and out the republican party. Do a Clinton on the works of them and get down to blow job and whitewater detail with all 140 of the bastards in congress. That lethal mixture of public hearings, subpoena power and prosecution was designed just for such a purpose. It was abused by the republicans and the law allowed to expire because of it. I say, if the democrats win, resurrect the law and have Garland appoint a monster or even several, then pass the whole hot mess off to them, including the J6 committee's work. That will keep the republicans fighting for their fucking lives for 2 years, right up till 2024. Winning can make it happen.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is the one who exhorts his followers to commit violence during his speeches. Not Biden. To you, Biden's call for people to vote against MAGA Republican candidates is a call for violence. And you aren't wrong. MAGA Republicans get violent when they lose elections.


Trump called for a peaceful demonstration. Pelosi failed to install any national guard security, blame her.

4 kangaroo court rooms, zero evidence.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Forget about crime, inflation, the stock market, woke and weak military, conditioning and sexualizing children to be LGBT, tearing down statues, redefining what a woman is, redefining what a vaccine is, open borders, drivers licenses for illegals, and ridiculous gas prices. Forget all that, but look over there, its January 6th!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Forget about crime, inflation, the stock market, woke and weak military, conditioning and sexualizing children to be LGBT, tearing down statues, redefining what a woman is, redefining what a vaccine is, open borders, drivers licenses for illegals, and ridiculous gas prices. Forget all that, but look over there, its January 6th!!


Another very compact review of Big Lie manufactured grievances.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump called for a peaceful demonstration. Pelosi failed to install any national guard security, blame her.
> 
> 4 kangaroo court rooms, zero evidence.


Keep it up. Your speech is like fast food. It entertains but doesn't nourish. The Republican Party will die from it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Forget about crime, inflation, the stock market, woke and weak military, conditioning and sexualizing children to be LGBT, tearing down statues, redefining what a woman is, redefining what a vaccine is, open borders, drivers licenses for illegals, and ridiculous gas prices. Forget all that, but look over there, its January 6th!!


Jesus, straight from Tucker's mouth to your brain, or what passes for one, you need to get out more.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Keep it up. Your speech is like fast food. It entertains but doesn't nourish. The Republican Party will die from it.


Republicans want what Trump gave us, putting America first. Cheap gas, stable borders, no new wars, stable inflation, strong stock market, lowest unemployment in 50 years. Only in Bizarro Biden world do people want the opposite: Open borders, buying votes, soaring inflation, weak military, no new jobs. Everything exactly the opposite of normal. The choice is yours people. You can vote radical, to choose between 17 sexes...... or you can vote to preserve working class American families.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus, straight from Tucker's mouth to your brain, or what passes for one, you need to get out more.


Funny how all you can do is insult me. Pathetic, really. You cannot dispute the facts any more than Joe Biden can. Just like a crochety old man running pesky kids off his lawn.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Republicans want what Trump gave us, putting America first. Cheap gas, stable borders, no new wars, stable inflation, strong stock market, lowest unemployment in 50 years. Only in Bizarro Biden world do people want the opposite: Open borders, buying votes, soaring inflation, weak military, no new jobs. Everything exactly the opposite of normal. The choice is yours people. You can vote radical, to choose between 17 sexes...... or you can vote to preserve working class American families.


Other than Trump's fixation with a border wall, he had zero influence on any of the other factors mentioned.

Just because Trump repeats the same disinformation ad nauseum doesn't make it true; at least for those with even rudimentary intellectual abilities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Funny how all you can do is insult me. Pathetic, really. You cannot dispute the facts any more than Joe Biden can. Just like a crochety old man running pesky kids off his lawn.


You don't deal in facts, facts don't matter to you and you have proved it here repeatedly. So rather than deal with the dross, I like to go straight to the motive, the intention behind the action. Most people here know you better than you know yourself and what drives your actions and even thoughts. You are not fooling anybody except perhaps yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Republicans want what Trump gave us, putting America first. Cheap gas, stable borders, no new wars, stable inflation, strong stock market, lowest unemployment in 50 years. Only in Bizarro Biden world do people want the opposite: Open borders, buying votes, soaring inflation, weak military, no new jobs. Everything exactly the opposite of normal. The choice is yours people. You can vote radical, to choose between 17 sexes...... or you can vote to preserve working class American families.


Nobody believes anything you say. You've become the 21st century equivalent to the kook on a soapbox exhorting passersby at a street corner. People snicker at him when they walk by. Go ahead and talk. Just don't hurt anybody. I'm embarrassed for you that I had to say that.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Other than Trump's fixation with a border wall, he had zero influence on any of the other factors mentioned.
> 
> Just because Trump repeats the same disinformation ad nauseum doesn't make it true; at least for those with even rudimentary intellectual abilities.


Actually, Trump did borrow 2 trillion dollars and gave it to rich people who used it to buy hotels and restaurants for wealthy people to go to, which grew service sector jobs which went away when Trump bungled the government's response to the pandemic. Trump had a huge effect on the economy. Which is why he is rightly blamed for this:



3 million jobs lost. Unemployment rate 6.3%. Trade deficit up 40%. Unmitigated disaster. 

Take note of the inflation number. Consumer price index up 7.6% while household income was up 6%. That right there is what I'm talking about. Trump's presidency, like Bambi's posts was like fast food. Entertaining but not nourishing. The country was dying under Trump's bloated ass.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Forget about crime, inflation, the stock market, woke and weak military, conditioning and sexualizing children to be LGBT, tearing down statues, redefining what a woman is, redefining what a vaccine is, open borders, drivers licenses for illegals, and ridiculous gas prices. Forget all that, but look over there, its January 6th!!


You would embarrass me if I was a trump cultist


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You would embarrass me if I was a trump cultist


silly nun if you were a trump cultist you would have no shame. so you couldn't be embarrassed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Donald is gonna burn out the bulb in his projector.






*GOP Escalates Violent Rhetoric As Investigation Into Trump Advances*
75,673 views Sep 4, 2022 Following Donald Trump's first rally since the Mar-a-Lago search, Rep. David Cicilline, Ruth Ben-Ghat, Miles Taylor and Jonathan Capehart discuss the escalating violent rhetoric of Donald Trump and MAGA Republicans.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2022)

*FACT SHEET: The Inflation Reduction Act Is Already Unleashing A New Generation Of American Manufacturing*








FACT SHEET: The Inflation Reduction Act Is Already Unleashing A New Generation Of American Manufacturing | Senate Democratic Leadership


Senate Democratic Leadership



www.democrats.senate.gov


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Republicans want what Trump gave us,


too bad it was a landslide. So the country doesn’t want that. They wanted anything but a Republican.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> too bad it was a landslide. So the country doesn’t want that. They wanted anything but a Republican.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Trump called for a peaceful demonstration. Pelosi failed to install any national guard security, blame her.
> 
> 4 kangaroo court rooms, zero evidence.


you motherfucking lying sack of trumpshit...trump called for violence, and you're a motherfucking liar if you say anything different.
The Speaker of the House is not in charge of Capitol security. That's the responsibility of the Capitol Police Board, which oversees the US Capitol Police and approves requests for National Guard assistance. 
Jane L. Campbell, president and CEO of the US Capitol Historical Society, told CNN that "the Speaker of the House does not oversee security of the US Capitol, nor does this official oversee the Capitol Police Board."
Pelosi also cannot unduly influence who is appointed to the Board, which consists of the House and Senate Sergeants at Arms, the Architect of the Capitol and the Chief of the Capitol Police. The Sergeants at Arms are elected and must be confirmed by their respective chambers and the Architect must be confirmed by both chambers of Congress.
And according to testimony from the former Capitol Police chief, Pelosi was not involved in the decisions made ahead of January 6 regarding the National Guard. In his testimony before the Senate in February, former US Capitol Police Chief Steven Sund said that he approached both Sergeants at Arms on the House and Senate side on January 4 to request the National Guard through an Emergency Declaration from the Capitol Police Board.
His request, according to Sund, was not approved. Instead, the Senate Sergeant at Arms Michael C. Stenger "suggested I ask (the National Guard) how quickly we could get support if needed and to 'lean forward' in case we had to request assistance on January 6," according to Sund's testimony.
Following the events of January 6, the US Capitol Police announced it was working "with Congressional oversight and the Capitol Police Board to obtain the authority to immediately request National Guard assistance if needed without having to wait for board approval."

if you had one fucking clue, you might be dangerous...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 4 kangaroo court rooms, zero evidence.


50 court rooms. . It wasn't just four courts. Trump's lawyers admitted in court they had no evidence the election was stolen from him in fifty court rooms. Kangaroo or not, the court couldn't toss the results on Trump's say so. They needed evidence. But there never has been evidence.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Democrats choose to ignore all the facts. Such as 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, open border policy, trannys competing against woman, demonizing police across America. And the silly democrats are proud of this. They have been trained like a bunch of monkeys, to stand for nothing but BLM, climate change, and trans life.. Glad you all have Trump derangement syndrome. I love it that Joe has it too. Thats how you know they have the usual zero on Trump. If they had anything, Joe wouldn't need to say a word about Trump or any of his supporters.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats choose to ignore all the facts. Such as 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, open border policy, trannys competing against woman, demonizing police across America. And the silly democrats are proud of this. They have been trained like a bunch of monkeys, to stand for nothing but BLM, climate change, and trans life.. Glad you all have Trump derangement syndrome. I love it that Joe has it too. Thats how you know they have the usual zero on Trump. If they had anything, Joe wouldn't need to say a word about Trump or any of his supporters.


You seem to have some obsession over joe. Can you post a link to your church where you worship Satan?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats choose to ignore all the facts. Such as 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, open border policy, trannys competing against woman, demonizing police across America. And the silly democrats are proud of this. They have been trained like a bunch of monkeys, to stand for nothing but BLM, climate change, and trans life.. Glad you all have Trump derangement syndrome. I love it that Joe has it too. Thats how you know they have the usual zero on Trump. If they had anything, Joe wouldn't need to say a word about Trump or any of his supporters.


omfg EVERY post is about Joe  


https://www.rollitup.org/search/4266455/


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 4, 2022)

Joe Bidens Clown Show:


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Joe Bidens Clown Show:


Right on cue the clown is here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You seem to have some obsession over joe. Can you post a link to your church where you worship Satan?


The church of Cheeto Jesus, he's been seduced by the Devil who took advantage of his many character flaws and fear.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The church of Cheeto Jesus, he's been seduced by the Devil who took advantage of his many character flaws and fear.


His insecurities and lack of parenting as a child are very clear. Good luck with this one. I wish I had a dollar for every time he said “Biden”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You seem to have some obsession over joe. Can you post a link to your church where you worship Satan?


satanist have better sense than to have anything to do with trump
https://www.newsweek.com/satanic-temple-leaderfears-pence-more-trump-1312067


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> His insecurities and lack of parenting as a child are very clear. Good luck with this one. I wish I had a dollar for every time he said “Biden”


better be careful, say his name three times, and Dark Brandon will come...


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better be careful, say his name three times, and Dark Brandon will come...


Check his post history. @NYCBambi can’t stop talking about Joe. I think he’s in love


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Check his post history. @NYCBambi can’t stop talking about Joe. I think he’s in love


I think he gets paid.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think he gets paid.


Are they hiring? He blocked me so I can’t ask him


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Are they hiring? He blocked me so I can’t ask him


They say they are. I’d worry about getting put on a train to the Donbas with a serious dick guarding the door from the inside.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> His insecurities and lack of parenting as a child are very clear. Good luck with this one. I wish I had a dollar for every time he said “Biden”


Dark Brandon has got him spooked, I find when Trump is in trouble they tend to panic and show up here all full of piss and vinegar. Ever since the feds searched Mar A Lago and the GOP has been dropping in the polls they've been frantic.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dark Brandon has got him spooked, I find when Trump is in trouble they tend to panic and show up here all full of piss and vinegar. Ever since the feds searched Mar A Lago and the GOP has been dropping in the polls they've been frantic.


I’ve noticed a little division in the party since the raid. They all know he’s guilty but only some are willing to admit it. Are they only admitting it to save their own asses?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’ve noticed a little division in the party since the raid. They all know he’s guilty but only some are willing to admit it. Are they only admitting it to save their own asses?


I suspect that at 4am, some of them skate around the awful realization that they must choose: frying pan or fire.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 4, 2022)

Jesus, that fuckin guy is still talking his same wrong ass boring shit. It's weird and lame, kind of sad.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats choose to ignore all the facts. Such as 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, open border policy, trannys competing against woman, demonizing police across America. And the silly democrats are proud of this. They have been trained like a bunch of monkeys, to stand for nothing but BLM, climate change, and trans life.. Glad you all have Trump derangement syndrome. I love it that Joe has it too. Thats how you know they have the usual zero on Trump. If they had anything, Joe wouldn't need to say a word about Trump or any of his supporters.


Those talking points aren't very important. What is important is that Trump refused to accept the result of the 2020 election because he lost. He then conspired to overthrow the election in a bloody coup. You and MAGA Republicans support Trump's Big Lie and violent attack on Congress. So, the other stuff is just a distraction from the primary reason Republicans must be voted out of office.

I miss the days when I didn't know how far gone your kind are and thought we just had simple disagreements but could coexist in peace.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Those talking points aren't very important. important. What is important is that Trump refused to accept the result of the 2020 election because he lost. He then conspired to overthrow the election in a bloody coup. You and MAGA Republicans support Trump's Big Lie and violent attack on Congress. So, the other stuff is just a distraction from the primary reason Republicans must be voted out of office.
> I miss the days when I didn't know how far gone your kind are and thought we just had simple disagreements but could coexist in peace.


I miss those days as well. That man was awful enough to tear the mask of decency off the party’s true face: a desire for minority rule under conditions that repudiate the war we fought with ourselves two long lifetimes ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect that at 4am, some of them skate around the awful realization that they must choose: frying pan or fire.


they found a monster that was weak, and made him strong. when he started saying horrible things, like all monsters do, they went along with it, instead of reining him in. they really thought he was going to turn the country into the fucked up fantasy they all want, where white people just naturally get preferential treatment over minorities, and women are just vessels to bear more white christian nationalist drones.
then he started doing terrible things, and they turned a blind eye, made excuses, refused to reign him in again.
now it becomes apparent that the monster has probably already sold national security information to foreign powers, and had plans to sell more. i wonder how many of them regret not voting to impeach him when they had a chance? probably not nearly as many as should.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 4, 2022)

at Least for politics section it’s obvious we got a spammer issue/ cry babies who are only here to talk shit

those users know who they are and a few should be reported ( its So obvious by their % of spam and pure hate propaganda ) even if the post isn’t deleted just because it’s obvious they (extremist spammers )are not here for real discssion, it’s pure spam and hate. Plain and simple, shoot I think it hurts the correct balance of a forum/discussion board where even if you don’t side with someone you can at least make your views and also accept others but also have info and facts without these kind of spammers auto replying within minutes wanting to instantly say spam and no real discssion. make it all you want but the comments by those people I see pages and pages of logical reasons by the non spammers at least why they believe that way vs hate and no source why on the spammer side


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


> at Least for politics section it’s obvious we got a spammer issue/ cry babies who are only here to talk shit
> 
> those users know who they are and a few should be reported ( its So obvious by their % of spam and pure hate propaganda ) even if the post isn’t deleted just because it’s obvious they (extremist spammers )are not here for real discssion, it’s pure spam and hate. Plain and simple, shoot I think it hurts the correct balance of a forum/discussion board where even if you don’t side with someone you can at least make your views and also accept others but also have info and facts without these kind of spammers auto replying within minutes wanting to instantly say spam and no real discssion. make it all you want but the comments by those people I see pages and pages of logical reasons by the non spammers at least why they believe that way vs hate and no source why on the spammer side


i try to be fair when someone new shows up. if they make reasonable, non vitriolic statements, i will try to reply in the same way. i may not agree with them, but i do my best not to be abusive until they start to be abusive.
nearly every one of them has packed up and disappeared, at least long enough to trade socks, only a few last more than a week or two.
i think this asshole is genuine...he doesn't have an agenda, beyond "pwning libs"...but he's just really bad at it, and has a very abrasive personality, to just make him that much more insufferable. but, he is a look into the fucked up psyche of the average cultist. pretty fucked up, eh?


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i try to be fair when someone new shows up. if they make reasonable, non vitriolic statements, i will try to reply in the same way. i may not agree with them, but i do my best not to be abusive until they start to be abusive.
> nearly every one of them has packed up and disappeared, at least long enough to trade socks, only a few last more than a week or two.
> i think this asshole is genuine...he doesn't have an agenda, beyond "pwning libs"...but he's just really bad at it, and has a very abrasive personality, to just make him that much more insufferable. but, he is a look into the fucked up psyche of the average cultist. pretty fucked up, eh?


100% sad but true and these people actually think they are right but also 100% justified by their views too. Just shows people sometimes will even be ethier environmental programmed or want it to be right they will take it the grave even if the source but also the facts are there. Shoot you think the pillow dude doesn’t believe his crazy shit? I’m sure he wants attention but these people def want their views to be that and they even know it’s crap.


‘pillow Dude ruined his name, company and future for what? He believed but also thought this was the future. history always shows there’s a % that def want that extremist bs







not trying to de-rail threa.. end rant


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


> 100% sad but true and these people actually think they are right but also 100% justified by their views too. Just shows people sometimes will even be ethier environmental programmed or want it to be right they will take it the grave even if the source but also the facts are there. Shoot you think the pillow dude doesn’t believe his crazy shit? I’m sure he wants attention but these people def want their views to be that and they even know it’s crap.
> 
> 
> ‘pillow Dude ruined his name, company and future for what? He believed but also thought this was the future. history always shows there’s a % that def want that extremist bs
> ...


Everything and everyone Trump touches ends up in the mud. Pillow dude is no exception. 

And every thread goes off the rails within a few posts. This one was derailed long ago but the thread's title draws trumptard trolls, so it's also a good place to crow about Biden's accomplishments if for no other reason than to troll the trolls.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’ve noticed a little division in the party since the raid. They all know he’s guilty but only some are willing to admit it. Are they only admitting it to save their own asses?


At some point, it becomes to hard to suspend disbelief. But for right wing authoritarian followers, they don't care. 









Compartmentalization: The Mindset of Authoritarian Voters


"There's many a man hath more hair than wit." —The Comedy of Errors




www.psychologytoday.com





_Bob Altmeyer is a pioneer in the study of authoritarian leaders and their followers. His research spans 40 years and has been replicated and confirmed by subsequent researchers. Authoritarian leaders, he found, have a social dominance orientation. Their followers tend to be:
_

_fiercely loyal to the leader._
_fearful of change._
_resistant to contrary evidence or arguments._
_aversive to introspection._
_deficient in empathy._
_skeptical of equality._
_conventional in lifestyle._
_dogmatically religious and yet unapologetically amoral and aggressive in support of anything advocated by the leader._
Psychologist researchers have linked the personality trait of people who believe in fate or determinism or people who need to feel certain they are right to right wing authoritarianism and all that is listed above. In every society, about 25% of its people exhibit strong right wing authoritarian tendencies. 

Those people will never give up on Trump. But not all of Trump's followers rate highly on the right wing authoritarian scale. The conservative hangers on are starting to see the light. Hence the division you see. How could any conservative who isn't wedded to the cult of Trump continue to dogmatically support Trump when he violates the tenet that the US is based upon the rule of law and not the rule of people? If Jan 6 wasn't the last straw, the FBI search and seizure of top secret documents at Mar a Lago that Trump had no business keeping there is. 

What remains among people supporting Trump are the right wing authoritarian followers and lower order right wing social dominant types. They aren't Nazis but they would have been Nazis in Hitler's Germany. 

Here is a great mash up of North Korean and Fox News reporting showing how authoritarianism can cross social and linguistic barriers:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> hey, the Bot is back
> 
> Hey Bot,
> 
> Say something a human would say. I bet you can't.


Bots are better than he is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald and his cronies will be joining them in the crowbar hotel before the year is out, the democrats have a use for the stupid bastard until the election so he's gonna be running around lose for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's doing his best to recruit a private army - the dumbest army ever.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) claim the election was stolen
> 1a) subvert same election
> 2) incite and mount an assault on the Capitol
> 3) separate families against their will
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Democrats choose to ignore all the facts. Such as 40 year high inflation, record high gas prices, open border policy, trannys competing against woman, demonizing police across America. And the silly democrats are proud of this. They have been trained like a bunch of monkeys, to stand for nothing but BLM, climate change, and trans life.. Glad you all have Trump derangement syndrome. I love it that Joe has it too. Thats how you know they have the usual zero on Trump. If they had anything, Joe wouldn't need to say a word about Trump or any of his supporters.


You seem upset.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

The best thing about Joe Biden is that he tells it like it is and it is making the fascists squirm. Hopefully the press will catch on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The best thing about Joe Biden is that he tells it like it is and it is making the fascists squirm. Hopefully the press will catch on.


@NYCBambu is a scared, weak little person. It's sad.

Also hilarious.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

I like Politics Girl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566552044042870789


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

We must change the DOJ policy that a POTUS should not be charged.

Per DOJ - "The indictment or criminal prosecution of a sitting President would unconstitutionally undermine the capacity of the executive branch to perform its constitutionally assigned functions."

How did they determine the consitutionality of that in a country that is based upon the notion that no one is above the law?

It is an insane structure since we've seen how all branches can become corrupted by a criminal. Why don't we make our president's more accountable? Who would object? I'm sure the GOP would be very happy with the ability to charge Biden with a crime, right? We all know exactly what the GOP would do though as soon as they attained control.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

Here is some good news for a Monday AM. Bannon will be sentenced on Oct 21.

He will have a Merry Christmas in jail.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> We must change the DOJ policy that a POTUS should not be charged.
> 
> Per DOJ - "The indictment or criminal prosecution of a sitting President would unconstitutionally undermine the capacity of the executive branch to perform its constitutionally assigned functions."
> 
> ...


It was perhaps a stalling tactic. As soon as the fix was in and docile justices installed in the appellate court of last resort, it stopped being needed. 
With Republicans disabling the legislature effectively en bloc, the insurrection isn’t yet over. 

We survived the last election by a narrow margin. On two months, mobilizing the blue voters whose despair has them feeling defeated might be the hinge of it, especially state and local races.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Biden Laid the Trap. Trump Walked Into It.


At his Pennsylvania rally, the former president gave exactly the narcissistic display his Democratic nemesis tried to provoke.




www.theatlantic.com





*Biden Laid the Trap. Trump Walked Into It.*
At his Pennsylvania rally, the former president gave exactly the narcissistic display his Democratic nemesis tried to provoke.

In 2016, Hillary Clinton warned that Donald Trump was a fool who could be baited with a tweet. This past Thursday night, in Philadelphia, Joe Biden upped the ante by asking, in effect: What idiot thing might the former president do if baited with a whole speech? On Saturday night, the world got its answer.

For the 2022 election cycle, smart Republicans had a clear and simple plan: Don’t let the election be about Trump. Make it about gas prices, or crime, or the border, or race, or sex education, or anything—anything but Trump. Trump lost the popular vote in 2016. He lost control of the House in 2018. He lost the presidency in 2020. He lost both Senate seats in Georgia in 2021. Republicans had good reason to dread the havoc he’d create if he joined the fight in 2022.

So they pleaded with Trump to keep out of the 2022 race. A Republican lawmaker in a close contest told CNN on August 19, “I don’t say his name, ever.”

Maybe the pleas were always doomed to fail. Show Trump a spotlight, and he’s going to step into it. But Republicans pinned their hopes on the chance that Trump might muster some self-discipline this one time, some regard for the interests and wishes of his partners and allies.

David Frum: The justification for Biden’s speech

One of the purposes of Biden’s Philadelphia attack on Trump’s faction within the Republican Party was surely to goad Trump. It worked.

Yesterday, in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, Trump addressed a rally supposedly in support of Republican candidates in the state: Mehmet Oz for the Senate; the January 6 apologist Doug Mastriano for governor. This was not Trump’s first 2022 rally speech. He spoke in Arizona in July. But this one was different: so extreme, strident, and ugly—and so obviously provoked by Biden’s speech that this was what led local news: “Donald Trump Blasts Philadelphia, President Biden During Rally for Doug Mastriano, Dr. Oz in Wilkes-Barre.”

Yes, you read that right: Campaigning in Pennsylvania, the ex-president denounced the state’s largest city. “I think Philadelphia was a great choice to make this speech of hatred and anger. [Biden’s] speech was hatred and anger,” Trump declared last night. “Last year, the city set an all-time murder record with 560 homicides, and it’s on track to shatter that record again in 2022. Numbers that nobody’s ever seen other than in some other Democrat-run cities.”

Trump spoke at length about the FBI search of his house for stolen government documents. He lashed out at the FBI, attacking the bureau and the Department of Justice as “vicious monsters.” He complained about the FBI searching his closets for stolen government documents, inadvertently reminding everyone that the FBI had actually _found_ stolen government documents in his closet—and in his bathroom too. Trump called Biden an “enemy of the state.” He abused his party’s leader in the U.S. Senate as someone who “should be ashamed.” He claimed to have won the popular vote in the state of Pennsylvania, which, in fact, he lost by more than 80,000 votes.

The rally format allowed time for only brief remarks by the two candidates actually on the ballot, Oz and Mastriano. Its message was otherwise all Trump, Trump, Trump. A Republican vote is a Trump vote. A Republican vote is a vote to endorse lies about the 2020 presidential election.

On and on it went, in a protracted display of narcissistic injury that was exactly the behavior that Biden’s Philadelphia speech had been designed to elicit.

David A. Graham: Trump can’t hide from the Mar-a-Lago photo

Every day since the FBI search of Mar-a-Lago has brought new proof that Trump still dominates the Republican Party. He has extracted support even from would-be rivals like Florida Governor Ron DeSantis—rituals of submission within a party hierarchy that respects only acts of domination.

Republican congressional leaders desperately but hopelessly tried to avert the risk that this next election would become yet another national referendum on Trump’s leadership. Despite Trump’s lying and boasting, politicians who can count to 50 and 218—the respective numbers needed for a majority in the Senate and House—have to reckon with the real-world costs of Trump’s defeats. But Biden understood their man’s psychology too well.

Biden came to Philadelphia to deliver a wound to Trump’s boundless yet fragile ego. Trump obliged with a monstrously self-involved meltdown 48 hours later. And now his party has nowhere to hide. Trump has overwritten his name on every Republican line of every ballot in 2022.

Biden dangled the bait. Trump took it—and put his whole party on the hook with him. Republican leaders are left with little choice but to pretend to like it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I like Politics Girl
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566552044042870789


Nice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> At some point, it becomes to hard to suspend disbelief. But for right wing authoritarian followers, they don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet trump tried to get that lady newscaster to defect to America, "finally someone with the enthusiasm to read my news the way it should be read."....it's easy to get people to be enthusiastic when they know that they could end up strapped to the end of an artillery piece, andcould be the highlight of the performance of the 1812 overture...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> We all know exactly what the GOP would do though as soon as they attained control.


yeah, they would smear a good man's name, because he dared to stand up to fascist thugs, led by a criminal fuck...
but they're doing that already...
they would hold sham hearings, and try their best to impeach Biden, or impugn him, and smear his reputation...they just don't seem to understand that they are the only ones who believe their horseshit...they can hold up all the "proof" they want, because none of it proves anything they say...they don't have any proof that Biden, OR his son, have done one thing wrong...if they had ANY proof, they would be punching us all in the face with it, instead of whining like the fucking bitches that they are...


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, they would smear a good man's name, because he dared to stand up to fascist thugs, led by a criminal fuck...
> but they're doing that already...
> they would hold sham hearings, and try their best to impeach Biden, or impugn him, and smear his reputation...they just don't seem to understand that they are the only ones who believe their horseshit...they can hold up all the "proof" they want, because none of it proves anything they say...they don't have any proof that Biden, OR his son, have done one thing wrong...if they had ANY proof, they would be punching us all in the face with it, instead of whining like the fucking bitches that they are...


True. McCarthy, Bannon, et al are openly advocating it. It wouldn't be less visible if they wore T-shirts reading "Fascism for America! Fight Liberals".

At this moment I am blaming SCOTUS Citizens United decision and the capitalist entertainment system that is destroying our guardrail for democracy, journalism.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

the SCOTUS HAS to be the next target, right after the mid terms...at least kavanaugh and barret have to fucking go...and clarence thomas and his fucking freak wife are a whole separate issue that needs to be dealt with...but one way or another, at least three, and preferably 5 of them HAVE TO MOTHERFUCKING GO...there is no goddamn way they can be left on the court for decades, they've already befouled it long enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the SCOTUS HAS to be the next target, right after the mid terms...at least kavanaugh and barret have to fucking go...and clarence thomas and his fucking freak wife are a whole separate issue that needs to be dealt with...but one way or another, at least three, and preferably 5 of them HAVE TO MOTHERFUCKING GO...there is no goddamn way they can be left on the court for decades, they've already befouled it long enough.


That's why I harp about a special independent counsel, or several, clear the decks for more important work and let someone else torture the bastards for two years. The congress has other important work to do while they twist in the wind at public hearings on TV. They should hold an impeachment inquiry for Thomas and one into the vetting of Kavanagh. They can protect abortion through federal law for now, but packing the court might have to wait until 2024. By the time the DOJ is done with Trump and his minions and the independent special counsel is done with the congressional GOP traitors, you should have a clear shot at the whole ball of wax in 2024. That's provided the democrats win enough, can level the playing field with HR1 and voting rights, and enact anti domestic terrorism legislation, including death threats, among other things to safe guard democracy and the constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sooo, all you trumptard fucking morons who keep going on about the border, about how only criminals, human traffickers, or drug cartels are the ones crossing illegaly...about how those illegal immigrants are taking your construction jobs....your what the fuck ever jobs...
> remember how i kept asking "who is going to hoe beets? who is going to pick peaches? or cabbage, or grapes?" and none of you fucking answered me? well, now AMERICAN FARMERS are asking the same questions...
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/farmers-pushing-immigration-reform-counter-labor-shortages-escalating-rcna45741
> but you know we can't let those drug muling, human trafficking, gangbangers into the country...
> goddamn fucking morons, you try to point this shit out to them, until it gets so bad it becomes news...and they're still too motherfucking stupid to understand


Most of those farmers are republicans, rural America is their stronghold, they are fucking themselves over immigration and climate change, since farmers and ranchers suffer the most with drought. Trump fucked them with his China tariffs and perhaps the current food crises will help them to recover, if drought doesn't do them in. Still they love Donald and bend over the hay bail with their drawers around their ankles shouting, "here Donald, stick it in here", as they point to their asses. What can you say about people who fuck themselves repeatedly over pure bullshit?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of those farmers are republicans, rural America is their stronghold, they are fucking themselves over immigration and climate change, since farmers and ranchers suffer the most with drought. Trump fucked them with his China tariffs and perhaps the current food crises will help them to recover, if drought doesn't do them in. Still they love Donald and bend over the hay bail with their drawers around their ankles shouting, "here Donald, stick it in here", as they point to their asses. What can you say about people who fuck themselves repeatedly over pure bullshit?


It gets worse 
Every farm in my area has a sign saying “No wind turbines “
It’s a cult


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It gets worse
> Every farm in my area has a sign saying “No wind turbines “
> It’s a cult


Ya just need to look at the information they are consuming, mostly hate radio on long rural drives. Part of Joe's plan is rural highspeed internet and I figure it should include basic cable TV (or equivalent) for free too, just the broadcast networks regulated by the FCC, no specialty propaganda or religious channels. The should also reassign the AM band to digital, silencing the serpent's voice in millions of half tons.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is gonna burn out the bulb in his projector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California needs to go independent. Let them smoke and have no cops. Then the rest of the country can be normal again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> California needs to go independent. Let them smoke and have no cops. Then the rest of the country can be normal again.


California is doing fine since they got rid of republicans, the social problems are mostly the fault of red states with no social programs who use the cities as dumping grounds for their problems. They also sponge off blue states and don't tax their own citizens enough, if the feds cut off transfer payments from blue states, most shithole red states would starve. Talk about a bunch of welfare bums, red states are the biggest leeches and drag on America, blue states make money and attract brains, red states drive them out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> California needs to go independent. Let them smoke and have no cops. Then the rest of the country can be normal again.


As long as Texas doesn’t secede America will never be normal


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Some intellectual giant earlier suggested California go it alone. Probably got a bonus for posting that.
How separating California from the Union is a good thing requires one to accept the premise that the Union is a bad thing.

It does not take a college degree to realize also that a Californian nation would need to secure its borders against the theocracy next door. Such a theocracy would be the natural consequence of allowing the Christian nationalists to focus their efforts into Repug-dominated regions. Denver and Austin would need to become city-states embedded in the new quasipapal state. 

Double word score: the nation faced such a division before, and its resolution cost us millions of lives lost under barbaric conditions. This breathtakingly trenchant wit’s fascist paymasters would like a rerun.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> HI Bot,
> 
> Your code is showing.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know.


and it is full of bitstains


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It gets worse
> Every farm in my area has a sign saying “No wind turbines “
> It’s a cult


you should get a collective going, buy up the biggest connected parcels you can buy, and rent it out to a wind power company...and for dessert, line the whole thing with solar panels...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some intellectual giant earlier suggested California go it alone. Probably got a bonus for posting that.
> How separating California from the Union is a good thing requires one to accept the premise that the Union is a bad thing.
> 
> It does not take a college degree to realize also that a Californian nation would need to secure its borders against the theocracy next door. Such a theocracy would be the natural consequence of allowing the Christian nationalists to focus their efforts into Repug-dominated regions. Denver and Austin would need to become city-states embedded in the new quasipapal state.
> ...


how would this californicnation supply itself with water? all U.S. rivers stop at the border....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should get a collective going, buy up the biggest connected parcels you can buy, and rent it out to a wind power company...and for dessert, line the whole thing with solar panels...


I live in trumpland where all the politicians are kinfolk and they would actually wait till I bought the land and equipment before revoking my permits and demanding a variance 
Which no one gets unless they are in your church


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how would this californicnation supply itself with water? all U.S. rivers stop at the border....


Just one reason why the suggestion is so bad. 

But stipulating to the scenario, we would probably be federated with OR and WA. A pipeline from the Mackenzie would be a logical next step. Paid for by imposing eye-watering taxes on the sale of any CA monopoly product, like semiconductors or food, to the Christian Republic of Deseret.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> California is doing fine since they got rid of republicans, the social problems are mostly the fault of red states with no social programs who use the cities as dumping grounds for their problems. They also sponge off blue states and don't tax their own citizens enough, if the feds cut off transfer payments from blue states, most shithole red states would starve. Talk about a bunch of welfare bums, red states are the biggest leeches and drag on America, blue states make money and attract brains, red states drive them out.


All you have to do is disconnect your brain from Bizarro Biden land for a second, and look at the facts. More than 360,000 people left California in 2021. New York is a shithole too, same story.









The California exodus continues as residents head south of the border


Californians are increasingly making the move to Mexico to escape rising housing prices, traffic and expensive healthcare.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All you have to do is disconnect your brain from Bizarro Biden land for a second, and look at the facts. More than 360,000 people left California in 2021. New York is a shithole too, same story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prosperity does that to a place, unemployment is low and demand is high which can cause inflation. Shithole red states don't generally have such problems because they don't prosper, they are too busy trying to get an imaginary other, chasing the rainbows they bitterly complain about. In the case of Texas, they are turning from purple to blue and Beto will be the next governor and the house ain't that far a reach either. I guess Beto could name Ted Cruz's replacement, if a special independent counsel should convict him of sedition. Lose Texas and the 2024 presidency becomes impossible for republicans. Donald did manage to break up the solid south, Georgia has two democratic senators, with a good chance of keeping one of them in the midterms.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All you have to do is disconnect your brain from Bizarro Biden land for a second, and look at the facts. More than 360,000 people left California in 2021. New York is a shithole too, same story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since they have 10 million more people there than Texas
17 million more than Florida 
18 million more than New York 
Your numbers are bogus


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> We must change the DOJ policy that a POTUS should not be charged.
> 
> Per DOJ - "The indictment or criminal prosecution of a sitting President would unconstitutionally undermine the capacity of the executive branch to perform its constitutionally assigned functions."
> 
> ...


We have checks and balances and a President can be removed from power by Congress. It's a formidable task to do so. Four times it's been tried and failed. Clinton was impeached for lying to Congress and in fact he did. Trump was impeached for abuse of office and in fact he did. Neither were removed from office. Perhaps the 2/3 majority in the Senate is too high of a bar. I don't think it is but maybe it is. IDK. In the UK, all it takes is a majority vote of "no confidence" to remove a prime minister and trigger a new election. The UK isn't doing very well right now and a lot of the blame for that falls on the head of Boris Johnson. He wasn't removed but it was clear that if he did not resign there were enough votes in the House of Commons to get a majority No Confidence vote. So, rather than tough it out and risk losing an election to Labor, the Conservatives in UK are going to change out the top rung of its executive. It's not causing upheaval over there. His replacement doesn't raise much enthusiasm, so they might get their election after all.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> All you have to do is disconnect your brain from Bizarro Biden land for a second, and look at the facts. More than 360,000 people left California in 2021. New York is a shithole too, same story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How white separatist of you. How did it go for them the last time they tried to break up the union?

"360,000 leave CA for Mexico". As if that "proves" CA is a shithole. lulz at your inability to distinguish noise from substance.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the SCOTUS HAS to be the next target, right after the mid terms...at least kavanaugh and barret have to fucking go...and clarence thomas and his fucking freak wife are a whole separate issue that needs to be dealt with...but one way or another, at least three, and preferably 5 of them HAVE TO MOTHERFUCKING GO...there is no goddamn way they can be left on the court for decades, they've already befouled it long enough.


Ginsburg should have retired while there was a democrat in the white house. She knew she was old and sick. I hate to knock the dead but that woman should have know when to step down. I hope this is a lesson learned for democrats.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

Since the know nothing trumptoids are constantly posting links to fake ass news sites I figured I'd do it as well.









Greg Abbott Fills Last Few Open Seats On Migrant Bus With Jews


LAREDO, TX—In an effort to ensure he was getting the most for his money, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott reportedly filled the last open seats on his bus of migrants Friday with local Jews. “Eh, they’ll do,” said Abbott, who waved and watched as the chartered bus carrying Nicaraguan migrants, Venezuelan...




www.theonion.com













Biden Unveils Student Loan Forgiveness Plan Requiring Taxpayers To Be Dragged Into Street And Killed Like Dogs


WASHINGTON—Detailing the features of his controversial new debt-relief program intended to violently massacre hardworking Americans, President Joe Biden unveiled Wednesday a new student loan forgiveness plan that will require many taxpayers to be dragged out into the street and killed like dogs...




www.theonion.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> California needs to go independent. Let them smoke and have no cops. Then the rest of the country can be normal again.


We Vote Blue in Cali.....wipes out millions of republican votes and triggers the f*ck out of them.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We Vote Blue in Cali.....wipes out millions of republican votes and triggers the f*ck out of them.


Same here in Oregon. It pisses the trumptoiders off something fierce. They've been crying about it for years. They've gotten so desperate that a few counties in Eastern Oregon voted to join what they want to call Greater Idaho. Nothing but a bunch of idiots. It will never happen but they're too stupid to realize that.

If they want to be part of Idaho they can take their smelly ignorant inbred asses and move across the border. They're not needed or wanted here in Oregon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We have checks and balances and a President can be removed from power by Congress. It's a formidable task to do so. Four times it's been tried and failed. Clinton was impeached for lying to Congress and in fact he did. Trump was impeached for abuse of office and in fact he did. Neither were removed from office. Perhaps the 2/3 majority in the Senate is too high of a bar. I don't think it is but maybe it is. IDK. In the UK, all it takes is a majority vote of "no confidence" to remove a prime minister and trigger a new election. The UK isn't doing very well right now and a lot of the blame for that falls on the head of Boris Johnson. He wasn't removed but it was clear that if he did not resign there were enough votes in the House of Commons to get a majority No Confidence vote. So, rather than tough it out and risk losing an election to Labor, the Conservatives in UK are going to change out the top rung of its executive. It's not causing upheaval over there. His replacement doesn't raise much enthusiasm, so they might get their election after all.


The parliamentary system only works like that if the government is formed with a minority. If the government is formed with a majority, there is virtually no check to stop the majority government from doing whatever it wants. 

We currently have a minority government. I prefer minority governments.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The parliamentary system only works like that if the government is formed with a minority. If the government is formed with a majority, there is virtually no check to stop the majority government from doing whatever it wants.
> 
> We currently have a minority government. I prefer minority governments.


Your guys parliament is pretty tame up there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Your guys parliament is pretty tame up there.


You make that sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We Vote Blue in Cali.....wipes out millions of republican votes and triggers the f*ck out of them.


On behalf of the majority of the USA 
THANKS !


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The parliamentary system only works like that if the government is formed with a minority. If the government is formed with a majority, there is virtually no check to stop the majority government from doing whatever it wants.
> 
> We currently have a minority government. I prefer minority governments.


Yeah, I was just reading a little more about what's going down in the UK. Some of the stuff I wrote isn't quite right but too lazy to go back and edit it.

Their new PM was voted in in an election with just 142,000 conservative party members voting. She won with 81,000 votes. Her campaign policies were "cut taxes, grow the economy". By resigning, Boris avoided not only a no confidence vote in Parliament but also triggering the dissolution of Parliament and an early election. Conservatives are set to rule for another two years. With what the UK is going through right now, two years of what appears to be a female equivalent of Bush Jr seems like forever. 

But then again, its almost impossible to change our President when they turn out to be inept, like shrub turned out to be. Or Hoover in 1929.

We had a minority government under Trump. It was not good.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I was just reading a little more about what's going down in the UK. Some of the stuff I wrote isn't quite right but too lazy to go back and edit it.
> 
> Their new PM was voted in in an election with just 142,000 conservative party members voting. She won with 81,000 votes. Her campaign policies were "cut taxes, grow the economy". By resigning, Boris avoided not only a no confidence vote in Parliament but also triggering the dissolution of Parliament and an early election. Conservatives are set to rule for another two years. With what the UK is going through right now, two years of what appears to be a female equivalent of Bush Jr seems like forever.
> 
> ...


that's what having a popularity contest instead of an actual election gets ya.
letting idiots make one of the most important decisions a civilian can make gets you idiotic results.
power to the (stupid) people.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's what having a popularity contest instead of an actual election gets ya.
> letting idiots make one of the most important decisions a civilian can make gets you idiotic results.
> power to the (stupid) people.


But then again 

Trump was elected to be 45.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I was just reading a little more about what's going down in the UK. Some of the stuff I wrote isn't quite right but too lazy to go back and edit it.
> 
> Their new PM was voted in in an election with just 142,000 conservative party members voting. She won with 81,000 votes. Her campaign policies were "cut taxes, grow the economy". By resigning, Boris avoided not only a no confidence vote in Parliament but also triggering the dissolution of Parliament and an early election. Conservatives are set to rule for another two years. With what the UK is going through right now, two years of what appears to be a female equivalent of Bush Jr seems like forever.
> 
> ...


I’m reminded of the All In The Family theme lyrics: “… we could use a man like Hoibert Hoover again”.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I was just reading a little more about what's going down in the UK. Some of the stuff I wrote isn't quite right but too lazy to go back and edit it.
> 
> Their new PM was voted in in an election with just 142,000 conservative party members voting. She won with 81,000 votes. Her campaign policies were "cut taxes, grow the economy". By resigning, Boris avoided not only a no confidence vote in Parliament but also triggering the dissolution of Parliament and an early election. Conservatives are set to rule for another two years. With what the UK is going through right now, two years of what appears to be a female equivalent of Bush Jr seems like forever.
> 
> ...


I’m not really paying close attention to what’s going on over there but I believe Johnson had a fairly large majority and it was a mutiny from his own party that led to his downfall. Rather than lose a no confidence vote and force another election, he chose to resign, forcing the party to select a new leader (and Prime Minister). 

The next Prime Minister of Great Britain will not be chosen by the general electorate but by delegates of the Conservative Party.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Prosperity does that to a place, unemployment is low and demand is high which can cause inflation. Shithole red states don't generally have such problems because they don't prosper, they are too busy trying to get an imaginary other, chasing the rainbows they bitterly complain about. In the case of Texas, they are turning from purple to blue and Beto will be the next governor and the house ain't that far a reach either. I guess Beto could name Ted Cruz's replacement, if a special independent counsel should convict him of sedition. Lose Texas and the 2024 presidency becomes impossible for republicans. Donald did manage to break up the solid south, Georgia has two democratic senators, with a good chance of keeping one of them in the midterms.


Soon Abott will bus some more of these migrants to California too, Northern Cali coming soon. Hopefully you get some on your block too.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Soon Abott will bus some more of these migrants to California too, Northern Cali coming soon. Hopefully you get some on your block too.


You're just another trumper that doesn't have a clue. Once those migrants are allowed in the US they can go anywhere they want. They don't even have to get on those buses but they're getting a free ride across country that's costing Texas and Arizona taxpayers tens of millions of dollars.

You do realize that many of those migrants are getting off wherever they want and many are not even going to New York or DC but getting off in Tennessee, Georgia, and other RED states. So ha ha ha. Another stupid republican plan that was all show. Too funny.

"But increasingly the migrants are hopping off the buses before reaching Washington and New York,"

“If Texas is going to put people on buses, they need to make sure that these individuals are going to their destinations,” said Georgia state Rep. Mike Cameron, a Republican who protested bus stops in Dade County, Georgia, near Chattanooga. “I understand Texas’ problem, but don’t just put people on a bus and let them get off anywhere. That’s not a solution.” 

*"Migrants have disembarked in Georgia, North Carolina and Tennessee* in recent weeks, and *some of the buses arriving in New York and Washington have been nearly empty,"*









GOP governors try to bus migrants to blue cities, but many exit to live in red states


“If Texas is going to put people on buses, they need to make sure that these individuals are going to their destinations,” one Georgia politician complained.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You're just another trumper that doesn't have a clue. Once those migrants are allowed in the US they can go anywhere they want. They don't even have to get on those buses but they're getting a free ride across country that's costing Texas and Arizona taxpayers tens of millions of dollars.
> 
> You do realize that many of those migrants are getting off wherever they want and many are not even going to New York or DC but getting off in Tennessee, Georgia, and other RED states. So ha ha ha. Another stupid republican plan that was all show. Too funny.
> 
> ...


Yes but it’s all about owning da libs


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You're just another trumper that doesn't have a clue. Once those migrants are allowed in the US they can go anywhere they want. They don't even have to get on those buses but they're getting a free ride across country that's costing Texas and Arizona taxpayers tens of millions of dollars.
> 
> You do realize that many of those migrants are getting off wherever they want and many are not even going to New York or DC but getting off in Tennessee, Georgia, and other RED states. So ha ha ha. Another stupid republican plan that was all show. Too funny.
> 
> ...


Why not? I say let them off anywhere they would like to go. Many of them have drugs they need to drop off. They are endebted to the cartels whether they get caught or not. If the feds want to ignore the problem, no state should be left out. But you will see, most of them want to go to sanctuary cities because thats where they will get the most free shit. Amazing how sanctuary cities pride themselves on helping others, until its time to actually do it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of those farmers are republicans, rural America is their stronghold, they are fucking themselves over immigration and climate change, since farmers and ranchers suffer the most with drought. Trump fucked them with his China tariffs and perhaps the current food crises will help them to recover, if drought doesn't do them in. Still they love Donald and bend over the hay bail with their drawers around their ankles shouting, "here Donald, stick it in here", as they point to their asses. What can you say about people who fuck themselves repeatedly over pure bullshit?


They call it Subsidies in their world, certainly not an Entitlement like (mandated premiums by Constitution) Social Security or (pearl clutch) Welfare to *Work.*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Why not? I say let them off anywhere they would like to go. Many of them have drugs they need to drop off. They are endebted to the cartels whether they get caught or not. If the feds want to ignore the problem, no state should be left out. But you will see, most of them want to go to sanctuary cities because thats where they will get the most free shit. Amazing how sanctuary cities pride themselves on helping others, until its time to actually do it.


Ummmmmm, noooooo; they're going to where they have family- the shithole states.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Why not? I say let them off anywhere they would like to go. Many of them have drugs they need to drop off. They are endebted to the cartels whether they get caught or not. If the feds want to ignore the problem, no state should be left out. But you will see, most of them want to go to sanctuary cities because thats where they will get the most free shit. Amazing how sanctuary cities pride themselves on helping others, until its time to actually do it.


We should thank the people of Texas for subsidizing free transportation for migrant workers from the border to their new jobs in Georgia and Tennessee. They can just hide their green cards and hop on the bus. Brilliant!...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The parliamentary system only works like that if the government is formed with a minority. If the government is formed with a majority, there is virtually no check to stop the majority government from doing whatever it wants.
> 
> We currently have a minority government. I prefer minority governments.


From my understanding that's one of the reasons we've got the Electoral College so Majority can't take advantage of Minority; look at what that experiment does and how easy it is to be held hostage by Minority imo.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We should thank the people of Texas for subsidizing free transportation for migrant workers from the border to their new jobs in Georgia and Tennessee. They just hide their green cards and hop on the bus. Brilliant!...


And Dade County, Florida

Everyone speaks Spanish and can find work right away.

Thank you Governor Abbott!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Soon Abott will bus some more of these migrants to California too, Northern Cali coming soon. Hopefully you get some on your block too.


Make sure to bus some to NorCal, the grapes are ready to pick....thank you Texas


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And Dade County, Florida
> 
> Everyone speaks Spanish and can find work right away.
> 
> Thank you Governor Abbott!


Yes and Florida...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Make sure the bus some to NorCal, the grapes are ready to pick....thank you Texas


Fuckin' A right! Croptober..that shit don't pick/trimthemselves.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yes and Florida...


The original quote said Dade sooooooooo


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Why not? *I say let them off anywhere they would like to go.* Many of them have drugs they need to drop off. They are endebted to the cartels whether they get caught or not. If the feds want to ignore the problem, no state should be left out. But you will see, most of them want to go to sanctuary cities because thats where they will get the most free shit. Amazing how sanctuary cities pride themselves on helping others, until its time to actually do it.


You say that now after I showed you how that stupid plan is not working as expected. You thought they were being transported like prisoners and dumped on street corners. Now you're backtracking which is typical for you guys. 

The reality is that there are people waiting for them and providing them with food, lodging, and other resources. 

There are many cities that actually want them because of the need for workers. Many will work harder than you ever could, save their money, and open businesses. They'll actually be living the American dream while people like you spend your time trying to destroy it.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Fuckin' A right! Croptober..that shit don't pick/trimthemselves.


Many of our trim crew were migrants that came to trim for a couple months and sent the $$ home. And then would go home and return next season.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Fuckin' A right! Croptober..that shit don't pick/trimthemselves.


I remember when Alabama enacted the strictest migrant laws in the country. They've since rolled that nonsense back as it crippled many businesses in the state. There was nobody to process chickens or work the fields. It was another stupid republican idea that backfired.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Many of our trim crew were migrants that came to trim for a couple months and sent the $$ home. And then would go home and return next season.


They were probably some of the best trimmers on the crew.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not really paying close attention to what’s going on over there but I believe Johnson had a fairly large majority and it was a mutiny from his own party that led to his downfall. Rather than lose a no confidence vote and force another election, he chose to resign, forcing the party to select a new leader (and Prime Minister).
> 
> The next Prime Minister of Great Britain will not be chosen by the general electorate but by delegates of the Conservative Party.











Liz Truss is the U.K.'s next prime minister


Truss, who currently serves as foreign minister, will be the U.K.'s new prime minister, after the Conservative Party named her as its next leader on Monday, replacing the outgoing Boris Johnson.




www.npr.org







Cut Taxes! Grow the Economy! Elected by 81,000 votes in an "election" of 141,000 votes cast. 

I don't know much about her except she's not Boris. Fourth Tory PM in six years kind of makes her appointment feel unsubstantial. I subscribe to Financial Times which is homed in London. The vibe I get from articles and comments is not good. People seem as excited about her as I would be about cold oatmeal for breakfast. I'll eat it if that's all we have but only so I can keep going until lunch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Hopefully you get some on your block too.


Some what?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Why not? I say let them off anywhere they would like to go. Many of them have drugs they need to drop off. They are endebted to the cartels whether they get caught or not. If the feds want to ignore the problem, no state should be left out. But you will see, most of them want to go to sanctuary cities because thats where they will get the most free shit. Amazing how sanctuary cities pride themselves on helping others, until its time to actually do it.


do you drool when you talk?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

*Farmers push for immigration reform to counter labor shortages and rising food price*








Farmers push for immigration reform to counter labor shortages and rising food prices


The farm operators say the Farm Workforce Modernization Act will give them a stable, reliable workforce by creating a path to citizenship for undocumented agricultural workers and reforming the seasonal farmworker visa program.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You say that now after I showed you how that stupid plan is not working as expected. You thought they were being transported like prisoners and dumped on street corners. Now you're backtracking which is typical for you guys.
> 
> The reality is that there are people waiting for them and providing them with food, lodging, and other resources.
> 
> There are many cities that actually want them because of the need for workers. Many will work harder than you ever could, save their money, and open businesses. They'll actually be living the American dream while people like you spend your time trying to destroy it.


Nobody said anything about prisoners, you can make shit up all you want. If they are being welcomed, why is the mayor of NY complaining about it? Or the mayor of chicago? They are whining their democrat asses off.

Fact of the day silly democrats:

*Mail in voting* was *banned in France* in 1975 because of fears about voter fraud!!!!!! And guess what else, you'll never believe this! You need ID to vote too!!!! Omfg can you believe it?


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So...... what's one aspect of your life that's been beneficial since his inauguration?


He hasn't tried to violently over throw the government? Boring is good. That is why he beat the crap out of trumpf. He's boring and that is what we want after four years of upheaval.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Farmers push for immigration reform to counter labor shortages and rising food price*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time one of my neighbors goes off on "open borders" I tell them, "you are 100% right. How dare those people come up here and pick our tomatoes?"


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> We didn’t know about it until after he passed.


Daddy didn't talk about his time in the war until just a few months before he died.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody said anything about prisoners, you can make shit up all you want. If they are being welcomed, why is the mayor of NY complaining about it? Or the mayor of chicago? They are whining their democrat asses off.
> 
> Fact of the day silly democrats:
> 
> *Mail in voting* was *banned in France* in 1975 because of fears about voter fraud!!!!!! And guess what else, you'll never believe this! You need ID to vote too!!!! Omfg can you believe it?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Nobody said anything about prisoners, you can make shit up all you want. If they are being welcomed, why is the mayor of NY complaining about it? Or the mayor of chicago? They are whining their democrat asses off.
> 
> Fact of the day silly democrats:
> 
> *Mail in voting* was *banned in France* in 1975 because of fears about voter fraud!!!!!! And guess what else, you'll never believe this! You need ID to vote too!!!! Omfg can you believe it?


At least they have the good sense to whine somewhere other than here like you do. 

This one has has flipped in its meaning given the results of the election that Republicans feel was stolen.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> At least they have the good sense to whine somewhere other than here like you do.
> 
> This one has has flipped in its meaning given the results of the election that Republicans feel was stolen.
> 
> ...


I know you would prefer a totalitarian regime, but sorry this is still America.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank god the rest of the country is smarter than you momos are. You gotta know when its time to jump ship.









More than 1 million voters switch to GOP in warning for Dems


A political shift is beginning to take hold across the U.S. as tens of thousands of suburban swing voters who helped fuel the Democratic Party's gains in recent years are becoming Republicans.




www.wbur.org


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank god the rest of the country is smarter than you momos are. You gotta know when its time to jump ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....silly rabbit those are democrats so they can vote in republican primaries to start weeding out the worst MAGA's before they ever make it to the regular ballot. Don't worry the majority will still vote democrat in the regular election and dems will win & you will have something to cry foul about....


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> LOL....silly rabbit *those are democrats so they can vote in republican primaries* to start weeding out the worst MAGA's before they ever make it to the regular ballot. Don't worry the majority will still vote democrat in the regular election and dems will win & you will have something to cry foul about....


It's obvious they don't have critical thinking skills. That happens often in closed primary states. They show their ignorance with every post they make.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I know you would prefer a totalitarian regime, but sorry this is still America.


We saw MAGA Republicans try to install an autocratic authoritarian regime on Jan 6 and will never forget or forgive them for it as long as they maintain the Big Lie and continue to support Trump or any other like him.

So,


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> do you drool when you talk?


I like the 'drugs to drop off' part myself.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


>


I thought they were saying 'lets go Brandon' until the caption.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Thank god the rest of the country is smarter than you momos are. You gotta know when its time to jump ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was looking grim for Democrats when that article was published on June 27 this year. Kudos for citing a reliable source, btw.

Dobbs decision on June 24 completely changed the dynamic. Republicans are still likely to win the House but not by very much, maybe five-to-ten seat majority or 1-2%. The Senate seems likely to stay with Democrats. What looked to be a Red Wave in November is now just a ripple. The trends are all going the way of Democrats now. If it continues, the House might stay in Democratic control. 

Thank god the rest of the country sees you and your MAGA GOP for the dictator bootlickers you are.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Liz Truss is the U.K.'s next prime minister
> 
> 
> Truss, who currently serves as foreign minister, will be the U.K.'s new prime minister, after the Conservative Party named her as its next leader on Monday, replacing the outgoing Boris Johnson.
> ...


Perhaps a can of Goya beans would complete photo.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Fact of the day silly democrats:
> 
> *Mail in voting* was *banned in France* in 1975 because of fears about voter fraud!!!!!! And guess what else, you'll never believe this! You need ID to vote too!!!! Omfg can you believe it?


Oh wow. Such a powerful statement. I'm reeling.

Except no evidence of any significant issues or fraud with mail in ballots in 2020. None. Here in Oregon mail in ballots are all we use. The last time there was an issue was when a Republican poll worker was charged with fraud.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It was looking grim for Democrats when that article was published on June 27 this year. Kudos for citing a reliable source, btw.
> 
> Dobbs decision on June 24 completely changed the dynamic. Republicans are still likely to win the House but not by very much, maybe five-to-ten seat majority or 1-2%. The Senate seems likely to stay with Democrats. What looked to be a Red Wave in November is now just a ripple. The trends are all going the way of Democrats now. If it continues, the House might stay in Democratic control.
> 
> ...


This is why I don't care if trump gets arrested or not. I care that the "red wave" has sputtered out and now things might be able to be won without dealing with his bullshit. Democratic votes could wipe out any push they thought they had. With or without their master


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 5, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> This is why I don't care if trump gets arrested or not.


I care if Trump gets arrested or not because I believe in justice


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I care if Trump gets arrested or not because I believe in justice


The DOJ has to have a crystal clear case and high certainty they will win. Trump is a slippery eel. I can't say I don't care but trying Trump and losing is not acceptable. I think they might have a winnable case but that's not going to cut it if it's not as clear as the evidence against Nixon was.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I care if Trump gets arrested or not because I believe in justice


Are you assuming I don't? I hate the prick. Hated him from back in the 70's when I first met him. But I wont waste my time "hoping" he gets sent to jail because he's been getting away with this type of shit all of his life. I really wouldn't care if he dropped dead. Matter of fact that would bring a smile to my face


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Say it slowly democrats, so you can understand. Its called E N E R G Y I N D E P E N D E N C E.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

I know you guys love communism and everything, but in case anybody changes their mind and wants a free America:










Defeat Biden's Draconian "Disinformation Board" | American Center for Law and Justice


President Biden has just unleashed the most draconian attack on conservatives ever. The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has just established a "Disinformation Governance Board." This is as dystopian as it sounds and a direct threat to YOUR free speech. Biden's DHS – which has law...




aclj.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Told ya Joe was smart, a lot smarter than many had him figured for. The fight for liberal democracy in America and globally should have been the policy for decades, not propping up corrupt assholes at home and abroad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I know you guys love communism and everything, but in case anybody changes their mind and wants a free America:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone having a problem with a disinformation board is more than likely distributing disinformation. 

Who is upset about this again? Oh Yeah, that’s right, Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Anyone having a problem with a disinformation board is more than likely distributing disinformation.
> 
> Who is upset about this again? Oh Yeah, that’s right, Republicans.


Telling the truth is a terrible thing for republicans, perhaps they should start contesting individual items on the board? Go to court for liable? 

The Judge ruling for a special master said as part of her ruling, "Mister Trump could suffer reputational damage"! Jesus Christ!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I know you guys love communism and everything, but in case anybody changes their mind and wants a free America:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the bad man point out that most of what you believe is made up?

Oh noes.

Here is a picture of me, alpha male-lion with tribal/Teutonic tatoos, wearing a shirt I made just for you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

i am dumb said:


> Say it slowly democrats, so you can understand. Its called E N E R G Y I N D E P E N D E N C E.


What was the average number of foreign barrels of oil we imported into the US under Trump?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I know you guys love communism and everything, but in case anybody changes their mind and wants a free America:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find one (1) post in the last 6 months that advocates installing communism, i. e. fascism in either Lenin or Mao elaboration.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Told ya Joe was smart, a lot smarter than many had him figured for. The fight for liberal democracy in America and globally should have been the policy for decades, not propping up corrupt assholes at home and abroad.
> View attachment 5193422


Sure, if you call democracy high crime, drugs, and inflation..... and open borders. Yeah sure, thats real democratic. No choice in your kids school, super democratic. Less gun rights, more democracy! Less cops yay!!! Less vaccine choice also means more democracy in Bizarro Biden land.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure, if you call democracy high crime, drugs, and inflation..... and open borders. Yeah sure, thats real democratic. No choice in your kids school, super democratic. Less gun rights, more democracy! Less cops yay!!! Less vaccine choice also means more democracy in Bizarro Biden land.


Cool. Hey, what was the average number of barrels of foreign oil we imported daily under Trump?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Telling the truth is a terrible thing for republicans, perhaps they should start contesting individual items on the board? Go to court for liable?
> 
> The Judge ruling for a special master said as part of her ruling, "Mister Trump could suffer reputational damage"! Jesus Christ!


It will be interesting to see how much this judge will have in her bank account in a few years. trump has a lot of grift money so it’s not inconceivable that a judge can be bought. 

Especially a trump appointed judge.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh wow. Such a powerful statement. I'm reeling.
> 
> Except no evidence of any significant issues or fraud with mail in ballots in 2020. None. Here in Oregon mail in ballots are all we use. The last time there was an issue was when a Republican poll worker was charged with fraud.
> 
> View attachment 5193305


Lol, suddenly the Republicans think that the French system of government is ok.

What a maroon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I care if Trump gets arrested or not because I believe in justice


i believe in justice, i just know better than to think the same standards get applied to wealthy people as to poor people...
even though trump is actually broke, on paper he is rich, and that affords him special treatment. he can afford to hire lawyers to put a lot of shit off till the people suing him just fucking die of old age, or run out of money. he can put off bigger cases till they fade from public memory, and then shit gets swept under the table...
when trump is indicted and thrown in a cell...when ONE billionaire is arrested and thrown in a cell...when one rich fuckers spoiled entitled kid gets in trouble and gets a real sentence...then i'll believe in justice for the common people


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

Any time some dipshit mentions energy independence, it means that they are so dumb that they think that the US did not import oil under Trump and, therefore, were somehow immune to the global oil price.

This is because they are not smart and believe Tucker Carlson's stilted arguments.

Under Trump, the US imported around 10 million barrels *per day* of foreign oil. We still do, but now the price is higher everywhere in the world. The price wasn't go to stay at zero forever. In spring of 2020, Trump even negotiated with the Saudis and Russians to raise the oil price because American oil fields could not compete.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It will be interesting to see how much this judge will have in her bank account in a few years. trump has a lot of grift money so it’s not inconceivable that a judge can be bought.
> 
> Especially a trump appointed judge.


She had better have bigger balls than tits, there are a million eyes on her and expert legal professionals are humiliating her incompetence on TV every night of the week. Trump would have appealed anyway, this just gets a stage or two out of the way before the election and then they indict him. Garland's only issue with it is the precedent it sets if it goes unchallenged, he wants to delay indicting Trump and I figure would like Georgia to indict him first for a TV trial with a slam dunk case, play the recording as exhibit A. 

Another bonus of delay could be if the democrats win a useful majority, they would pass anti terrorism legislation before Trump is indicted. Then the feds would have the tools to deal with the assholes and boy, what a surprise many of them would get, the free ride is over and your white privilege has been cancelled with the feds. However I do believe Donald will be indicted over the secret documents shortly after the election. I can't see this continuing long if Garland appeals the ruling and they should be ready to indict after the election.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

I can't believe they let Joe ramble on for so long about maga this and that, and completely ignore all the issues. Nothing about crime, zero about inflation, gas, or the border. Not a word about education, only hate. It really did sound like a hate speech. The desperation is setting in. Democrats know they have no issues to run on, so they just insult the other side. Its pathetic and childish on every level. Even with the election 2 years away, and an endless supply of merry witch hunts.......democrats are still losing sleep over Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I can't believe they let Joe ramble on for so long about maga this and that, and completely ignore all the issues. Nothing about crime, zero about inflation, gas, or the border. Not a word about education, only hate. It really did sound like a hate speech. The desperation is setting in. Democrats know they have no issues to run on, so they just insult the other side. Its pathetic and childish on every level. Even with the election 2 years away, and an endless supply of merry witch hunts.......democrats are still losing sleep over Trump.


Did you miss Trumps latest rally?
So full of love


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


>


State and federal charges with heavy computer crime time is the word, she is also a fake elector, so more time there. No double jeopardy either, so state and federal time perhaps. Ya gotta put the fear of Jesus into these fascist lunatics and long prison sentences will do it.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you miss Trumps latest rally?
> So full of love


Did he insult 80 million people?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Look whats going on in your shit hole democrat cities, nothing but death. What do you have to lose? Why do you want to be the party of crime and murder? Even Obama did absolutely nothing for his home town of Chicago.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Did he insult 80 million people?


No, more.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Look whats going on in your shit hole democrat cities, nothing but death. What do you have to lose? Why do you want to be the party of crime and murder? Even Obama did absolutely nothing for his home town of Chicago.


Can you name some Republican cities ?
I’ll wait
It seems the right is to antisocial to live in a large group


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you miss Trumps latest rally?
> So full of love


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can you name some Republican cities ?
> I’ll wait
> It seems the right is to antisocial to live in a large group


Good question, nothing really comes to mind. Its pretty much anybody outside NY and California. Any city in a red state, like Texas or Florida.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Good question, nothing really comes to mind. Its pretty much anybody outside NY and California. Any city in a red state, like Texas or Florida.


So Houston and Dallas lol?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So Houston and Dallas lol?


hmmmm....his squirrel vision is weak


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So Houston and Dallas lol?


or Austin, the heretics!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't forget San Antonio........


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Don't forget San Antonio........


That’s Bidens fault


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That’s Bidens fault


it's all Bidens fault.....according to Repugs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's all Bidens fault.....according to Repugs


Everything is
Saint Donald left everything perfect likes his phone calls


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I can't believe they let Joe ramble on for so long about maga this and that, and completely ignore all the issues. Nothing about crime, zero about inflation, gas, or the border. Not a word about education, only hate. It really did sound like a hate speech. The desperation is setting in. Democrats know they have no issues to run on, so they just insult the other side. Its pathetic and childish on every level. Even with the election 2 years away, and an endless supply of merry witch hunts.......democrats are still losing sleep over Trump.


Joe is staying on point with the danger your MAGA Republicans pose to our freedom.
Odd that MAGA Republicans are upset that the POTUS is calling for peaceful political action and for people to vote this November


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Good question, nothing really comes to mind. Its pretty much anybody outside NY and California. Any city in a red state, like Texas or Florida.


The #1 republican city is.......


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Joe is staying on point with the danger your MAGA Republicans pose to our freedom.
> Odd that MAGA Republicans are upset that the POTUS is calling for peaceful political action and for people to vote this November?


This is great, you guys and your big talking point of one day with a few radicals looking to kill Mike Pence. Good luck comparing the rest of us to those guys. Its a riot, keep it coming. Tell me more about radical maga life. What else do we do? Do we tear down statues? Do we demonize police across America? Do we have KKK meetings, lynchings, what?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Good question, nothing really comes to mind. Its pretty much anybody outside NY and California. Any city in a red state, like Texas or Florida.


Jacksonville Mississippi.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Everything is
> Saint Donald left everything perfect likes his phone calls


oh the newest is there try to blame him for the migrant issue down here, where down this direction it's a red state....would the problems be Abbotts fault....on noooooo it's bidens.....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Jacksonville Mississippi.


Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is great, you guys and your big talking point of one day with a few radicals looking to kill Mike Pence. Good luck comparing the rest of us to those guys. Its a riot, keep it coming. Tell me more about radical maga life. What else do we do? Do we tear down statues? Do we demonize police across America? Do we have KKK meetings, lynchings, what?


In my neck of the woods yes


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


>


republicans must cheat to win. Fair elections terrify them.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Putin?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


New Orleans


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

time to lock these republican insurrectionist's up...
*New Mexico Judge Disqualifies Cowboys for Trump Cofounder Couy Griffin From Public Office for Engaging in Insurrection*
New Mexico judge disqualifies Cowboys for Trump cofounder Couy Griffin from public office for engaging in insurrection





__





Loading…






www.usnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Red states....smh
*Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves was too busy attacking LGBTQ people to fix Jackson’s water problem*
The state's capital city is without water for the foreseeable future because the state's Republicans were too busy fighting the culture wars.








Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves was too busy attacking LGBTQ people to fix Jackson’s water problem


The state's capital city is without water for the foreseeable future because the state's Republicans were too busy fighting the culture wars...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> In my neck of the woods yes


Seriously, where is this?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Red states....smh
> *Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves was too busy attacking LGBTQ people to fix Jackson’s water problem*
> The state's capital city is without water for the foreseeable future because the state's Republicans were too busy fighting the culture wars.
> 
> ...


How is it his fault theres a drought? The usual go to, nonsense narrative: climate change and racism.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> time to lock these republican insurrectionist's up...
> *New Mexico Judge Disqualifies Cowboys for Trump Cofounder Couy Griffin From Public Office for Engaging in Insurrection*
> New Mexico judge disqualifies Cowboys for Trump cofounder Couy Griffin from public office for engaging in insurrection
> View attachment 5193574
> ...


Meanwhile, zero accountability for all the organized BLM looting and rioting across America. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Jacksonville Mississippi.


My searches for Jacksonville took me to Florida. A scary place. 









Ex-pastor embroiled in legal battle with Florida megachurch after 'The Encounter' with Jesus: report







www.rawstory.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Seriously, where is this?


Go to any bike club or VFW in rural America like a pack of wolves they crawl out of the woodwork


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is it his fault theres a drought?


with logic like that, I am surprised you can breathe.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

*Gasoline prices are expected to continue to fall after Labor Day and some states could see below $3*








Gasoline prices are expected to continue to fall after Labor Day and some states could see below $3


Labor Day marks the end of the summer driving season. While gas prices are elevated, the U.S. avoided the stretch of super high prices that some had feared.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Go to any bike club or VFW in rural America like a pack of wolves they crawl out of the woodwork


I expected better of cyclists.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with logic like that, I am surprised you can breathe.


Seems a shame to waste all that oxygen


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How is it his fault theres a drought?


*Mississippi’s Dry Run for Eco-Apartheid*
*The water crisis in Jackson, Mississippi, was thoroughly preventable. And it’s a vision of a disastrous future.*








Mississippi’s Dry Run for Eco-Apartheid


The water crisis in Jackson, Mississippi, was thoroughly preventable. And it’s a vision of a disastrous future.




newrepublic.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

*Republican campaigns are silent on health care*

Republicans in tight congressional races are going silent on health care, scrubbing campaign websites of anti-abortion language and in some cases distancing themselves from past criticisms of the Affordable Care Act.








Republican campaigns are silent on health care


It's a marked contrast to Democrats in tight congressional races.




www.axios.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Republicans hate Americans....
*Republican plans to block student loan relief would keep millions of Americans in debt*








GOP plans to block student loan relief would keep millions of Americans in debt


GOP officials are looking for ways to stop Biden’s plan to cancel some federal student debt balances, while borrowers in several states could face heavy tax bills for getting relief, Alex Woodward reports




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

let the mudslinging begin down here...Abbott and Beto......









Greg Abbott to launch television ad targeting Beto O’Rourke over police funding


The ad is based on O’Rourke’s 2020 comments that he appreciates protesters bringing up defunding certain line items “that have overmilitarized our police.” But at recent town hall meetings, O’Rourke has said he does not support defunding the police.




www.texastribune.org





let's spread that misinfo Abbott.......your only ahead in the polls by 5 point.......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Red states....smh
*Arkansans Will Vote on Marijuana Legalization. But Their Votes May Not Count.*
*The measure will be on the ballot, but depending on how the state Supreme Court rules, the votes may just not be counted.*

One of the most direct ways for voters to have a say in the way their government works is through ballot initiatives. This year, the Arkansas state government may simply ignore one.








Arkansans will vote on marijuana legalization. But their votes may not count.


The measure will be on the ballot, but depending on how the state Supreme Court rules, the votes may just not be counted.




reason.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Blue state.....
*California governor signs law giving fast food workers more pay, power and protection*








California governor signs law giving fast food workers more pay, power and protection


California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Monday signed a nation-leading measure giving more than a half-million fast food workers more power and protections.




thegrio.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Gasoline prices are expected to continue to fall after Labor Day and some states could see below $3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly, the president controls gas prices. Just in time for the election too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

Omaha Snowflake said:


> Did he insult 80 million people?


Are you _still _crying?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Red state....
*Russian State TV Host Says 'All Our Hope' Placed in 'Beloved' Donald Trump*








Russian State TV Host Says 'All Our Hope' Placed in 'Beloved' Donald Trump


The enthusiastic support for the former American president came after he praised Russian leader Vladimir Putin during a rally in Pennsylvania on Saturday.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## jsatch (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans hate Americans....
> *Republican plans to block student loan relief would keep millions of Americans in debt*
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell should I have to pay with my tax money for someone else's screw up? I chose not to go to a university I was accepted into because I didn't want to myself heavily in debt.

Now I gotta pay for someone else getting away with being an idiot? While I used my brain and decided it was quite a risk?

I'll vote for anyone who decides to block it


----------



## jsatch (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Blue state.....
> *California governor signs law giving fast food workers more pay, power and protection*
> 
> 
> ...


Let me fix this for you: 

California signs death sentence to low income fast good workers by ushering in the dawn of automation, eliminating the need for costly labor.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

This is a Fed action but Biden's calm and steady hand at the helm is felt. The Biden administration, unlike Trump's can walk and chew gum at the same time. Biden is out on the road fighting for our democracy while the fed is evaluating the economy and close to deciding on another round of rate hikes to fight the inflation that Trump saddled us with when he left office. 

*Dow retreats Tuesday as robust service sector points to still higher interest rates*
_








Dow closes more than 100 points lower in post-Labor Day session as interest rates pop


In the holiday-shortened week, investors are looking ahead to speeches from Federal Reserve presidents and an ECB rate hike due out later this week.




www.cnbc.com





The S&P 500 slipped 0.39% and the Nasdaq Composite fell 0.73%, weighed down by falling tech stocks.

At the same time, bond yields surged, adding to the rout in stocks. The yield on the U.S. 10-year Treasury jumped as much as 0.162 percentage point to 3.353% before settling lower, up around 0.13 percentage point at 3.342% as investors sold bonds. Yields move inversely to prices.

The moves came after August ISM data Tuesday morning was stronger than expected, coming in at 56.9 versus expectations of 55.5. The report follows Friday’s jobs release, which also beat Wall Street’s expectations, showing a more solid U.S. economy than anticipated.

Both reports come ahead of the Federal Reserve’s September meeting, where they’re expected to raise interest rates again. Better-than-expected economic data may mean that the central bank continues to act aggressively in hiking interest rates._


Stocks going down, bond yields going up, this is a normal response to interest rate rises. It is an outcome of the Biden administration's attention to reducing inflation, which is forecasted to drop to around 3.5% by the end of this year and 2.5% by the end of the next.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Why the hell should I have to pay with my tax money for someone else's screw up? I chose not to go to a university I was accepted into because I didn't want to myself heavily in debt.
> 
> Now I gotta pay for someone else getting away with being an idiot? While I used my brain and decided it was quite a risk?
> 
> I'll vote for anyone who decides to block it


You prefer paying for Trump's tax cut to the wealthy?

Let the headlines scream:

*Democrats attempt to win an election by taking action that reasonable people want. *


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Republican campaigns are silent on health care*
> 
> Republicans in tight congressional races are going silent on health care, scrubbing campaign websites of anti-abortion language and in some cases distancing themselves from past criticisms of the Affordable Care Act.
> 
> ...


Do they think we forgot what they attempted to do to the Affordable Care Act the last time they held power?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Let me fix this for you:
> 
> California signs death sentence to low income fast good workers by ushering in the dawn of automation, eliminating the need for costly labor.


It's about time "somebody" came to the rescue of this feckless Trumpee. So surprised it was an 8 year old account with a dozen posts that _suddenly _could not resist the urge to make a hundred or so posts in politics.

Welcome, new pigeon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You prefer paying for Trump's tax cut to the wealthy?


He's a wealthy Asian/Black gay man, so he made out bigly on that.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's about time "somebody" came to the rescue of this feckless Trumpee. So surprised it was an 8 year old account with a dozen posts that _suddenly _could not resist the urge to make a hundred or so posts in politics.
> 
> Welcome, new pigeon.


Moscow pigeon....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Red state....
> *Russian State TV Host Says 'All Our Hope' Placed in 'Beloved' Donald Trump*
> 
> 
> ...


MAGA GOP in alliance with dictator that wants to reestablish Communist USSR.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Miami


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> MAGA GOP in alliance with dictator that wants to reestablish Communist USSR.


Mama allus tole me: fascist is as fascist does.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Moscow pigeon....
> View attachment 5193595


I keep expecting them to get better at this, but they don't.

Sad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Cracker Barrel?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Mississippi’s Dry Run for Eco-Apartheid*
> *The water crisis in Jackson, Mississippi, was thoroughly preventable. And it’s a vision of a disastrous future.*
> 
> 
> ...


The governor is a leader in a political party that believes no good can come from government. Small wonder that no good is coming from his government.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Atlanta


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I chose not to go to a university I was accepted into


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

republicans....smh
*GOP Rep. Tom Emmer Manages To Be Both Racist And Sexist While Bashing Abortion Rights*
Minnesota Republican Rep. Tom Emmer appallingly calls abortion rights "Chinese genocide."








Minnesota GOP Rep Manages To Be Racist And Sexist While Bashing Abortion Rights


Minnesota Republican Rep. Tom Emmer appallingly calls abortion rights "Chinese genocide."




www.huffpost.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The governor is a leader in a political party that believes no good can come from government. Small wonder that no good is coming from his government.


republicans hate america....but they are loved by russia. That should tell you all you need to know


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The governor is a leader in a political party that believes no good can come from government. Small wonder that no good is coming from his government.


no good ever comes from a republican government....they are a cult


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I keep expecting them to get better at this, but they don't.
> 
> Sad.


well the Ruble is down today....
1 Russian Ruble equals
0.016 United States Dollar


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Charlottesville


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 6, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Why the hell should I have to pay with my tax money for someone else's screw up? I chose not to go to a university I was accepted into because I didn't want to myself heavily in debt.
> 
> Now I gotta pay for someone else getting away with being an idiot? While I used my brain and decided it was quite a risk?
> 
> I'll vote for anyone who decides to block it


That whole $10 out of your pocket will kill ya!! I agree


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> well the Ruble is down today....
> 1 Russian Ruble equals
> 0.016 United States Dollar


What is the Trumpcoin rate?


Edit: shit, lost 25% today.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What is the Trumpcoin rate?


BUY 1, GET 1 AT 10% OFF (add 2 to cart)....
Price:
US $0.99








2020 Coin Donald Trump US Challenge President Keep Americe Great EAGLE Gift | eBay


1 Trump coin Plastic case. Desgin: Two side design. 3.8cm 0.3cm \ 1.49" 0.11. 1 Plastic case.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> BUY 1, GET 1 AT 10% OFF (add 2 to cart)....
> Price:
> US $0.99
> 
> ...


Classy. The Chinese make nice coins.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

republicans hate women....
*Rape, incest exceptions pulled from S Carolina abortion bill*

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — A group of South Carolina senators voted Tuesday to remove exceptions for rape and incest from a proposed abortion ban with Democrats choosing not to vote in what appeared to be a strategy to try to prevent the bill from passing through the Legislature.

The 7-3 vote in the Senate Medical Affairs Committee involved all Republican men.









Rape, incest exceptions pulled from S Carolina abortion bill


COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — A group of South Carolina senators voted Tuesday to remove exceptions for rape and incest from a proposed abortion ban with Democrats choosing not to vote in what appeared to be a strategy to try to prevent the bill from passing through the Legislature.




apnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Meanwhile, zero accountability for all the organized BLM looting and rioting across America. Sounds fair to me.


I wouldn't say "0" accountability.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> let the mudslinging begin down here...Abbott and Beto......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well this will sink abbott...EVERY "idea" he has had for the last few years has been a fucking disaster...another idea should put him out of the race.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans....smh
> *GOP Rep. Tom Emmer Manages To Be Both Racist And Sexist While Bashing Abortion Rights*
> Minnesota Republican Rep. Tom Emmer appallingly calls abortion rights "Chinese genocide."
> 
> ...


what the fuck happened to Mn. politics? when i lived there in the 80s and again in the 2ks it was a pretty liberal place...of course, i paid a lot less attention when i was that young, maybe that was just my perceptions, after coming from Tn. the first time and florida the second time.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what the fuck happened to Mn. politics? when i lived there in the 80s and again in the 2ks it was a pretty liberal place...of course, i paid a lot less attention when i was that young, maybe that was just my perceptions, after coming from Tn. the first time and florida the second time.


how close were you to the nearest large town?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> how close were you to the nearest large town?


20 miles, lived in Barnesville, drove to work in Moorhead or Fargo daily


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what the fuck happened to Mn. politics? when i lived there in the 80s and again in the 2ks it was a pretty liberal place...of course, i paid a lot less attention when i was that young, maybe that was just my perceptions, after coming from Tn. the first time and florida the second time.


74% Christian (cough)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well this will sink abbott...EVERY "idea" he has had for the last few years has been a fucking disaster...another idea should put him out of the race.


oh it gets better, wait till Beto goes after him for the bus trains with migrants going to different cities.....latest one Chicago, even the mayor there is going "WTF"....whisper is it's a crime and it's costing us tax payers little over a 1mil a day or more......


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Phoenix


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> View attachment 5193703


It's too bad trump got his sons room searched......imagine being 16 and your dipshit father gets your room searched by the FBI.....like WTF DAD!?..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

Is there anything these republican clowns won't vote NO on?....they are the party of NO. 
*Ted Cruz says he will vote against bill to codify same-sex marriage protections
*








Ted Cruz says he will vote against bill to codify same-sex marriage protections


On an episode of his podcast Tuesday, the U.S. senator said the bill would be an attack on religious liberties.




www.texastribune.org


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Is there anything these republican clowns won't vote NO on?....they are the party of NO.
> *Ted Cruz says he will vote against bill to codify same-sex marriage protections
> View attachment 5193711*
> 
> ...


Marriage is for families. Unless they are raising someone elses kids, let them call it something else.... like a union. That way they can't scam benefits.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's too bad trump got his sons room searched......imagine being 16 and your dipshit father gets your room searched by the FBI.....like WTF DAD!?..


Bet they found his mom-porn.


Gross.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Marriage is for families. Unless they are raising someone elses kids, let them call it something else.... like a union. That way they can't scam benefits.


There are families built around gay couples. Gay people have the same rights as all other people.

The only ones who say otherwise are the Jesus Taliban who are actively seeking to join Iran and Saudi in being authoritarian theocracies. 

This is why toxic evangelicals should not be tolerated in public office. They intend to gut the Constitution.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Marriage is for families. Unless they are raising someone elses kids, let them call it something else.... like a union. That way they can't scam benefits.


why would they be less entitled to benefits?....and they are families.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> why would they be less entitled to benefits?....and they are families.


because you need kids to qualify as a family that needs benefits to support the care giving partner.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> because you need kids to qualify as a family that needs benefits to support the care giving partner.


Gay families have children.
Exhibit A. 







Exhibit B.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> do you own a trampoline by chance?....
> View attachment 5193745


Your cult leader has taught you well. You have zero issues to point to, so just insult the maga facists. Just like junior high, incredible.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> View attachment 5193703


Pity really 
If that is all you got you’ve already surrendered 
Thanks for playing


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pity really
> If that is all you got you’ve already surrendered
> Thanks for playing
> View attachment 5193763


Ok fine, you have ONE issue that might help. The rest of the picture is bleak, you know the drill.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Nashville


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Ok fine, you have ONE issue that might help. The rest of the picture is bleak, you know the drill.


A question remains unanswered. What was Trump's purpose for keeping all that classified information that he ought not have had?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Is there anything these republican clowns won't vote NO on?....they are the party of NO.
> *Ted Cruz says he will vote against bill to codify same-sex marriage protections
> View attachment 5193711*
> 
> ...


will someone please rip that fucking moss off of his face?...i thought it would at least cover up his complete lack of a chin, but it just draws more attention to it...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> A question remains unanswered. What was Trump's purpose for keeping all that classified information that he ought not have had?


He probably needed them for his memoirs that he’s writing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> He probably needed them for his memoirs that he’s writing.


"Treason for Fun and Profit" ?
"how to con old ladies out of their prescription money" ?
"the art of the combover" ?
"how to fail at everything" ?
"how to be a fuckface asshole in three easy steps" ?
"I want to fuck my daughter, while Justin Trudeau fucks my wife" ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Treason for Fun and Profit" ?
> "how to con old ladies out of their prescription money" ?
> "the art of the combover" ?
> "how to fail at everything" ?
> ...


Making Attorneys Get Attorneys
Saving America Without Saving A Dime
Making Appellate Judges Unappealing
It’s Not Theirs — It’s Mine!
Playing Ketchup With The Other Autocrats
Person Man Woman In-camera Privilege

(edit) Vovka, Can I Have My Kompromat Back Yet?
(with apologies to J. Cash) A Man Named Sue


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's obvious they don't have critical thinking skills. That happens often in closed primary states. They show their ignorance with every post they make.


If it's like Florida, the voter rolls close one month before the election. Anyone can go in and change their party before the rolls close. Then after the primary, go in and change it back. I did this to vote for John McCain in Florida's Presidential Preference Primary.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Little Rock Arkansas


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nashville


"What about _Chicago_?"


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "What about _Chicago_?"


It is a good musical.

I think bambi has already tried that trigger word.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Are you assuming I don't? I hate the prick. Hated him from back in the 70's when I first met him. But I wont waste my time "hoping" he gets sent to jail because he's been getting away with this type of shit all of his life. I really wouldn't care if he dropped dead. Matter of fact that would bring a smile to my face


Trump will help the democrats win the election and he will send himself to prison with his own mouth. The house is a toss up right now, but Donald's fate is certain. The last thing you want would be for the fucker to die now, even death by cheeseburger would be a major conspiracy. Joe and the deep state assassinated him, would be the cry from the republicans. You want Donald taking up all the oxygen in the room during the election, refighting 2020, defending J6 and at war with Mitch too! The J6 hearings will begin again in a couple of weeks and that should be interesting with Donald on the stump holding rallies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Did he insult 80 million people?


No, he told about 30 to 50 million the unpleasant truth about themselves, if you've been an asshole the truth about it usually hurts. If someone is an asshole they should be called an asshole, asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Good question, nothing really comes to mind. Its pretty much anybody outside NY and California. Any city in a red state, like Texas or Florida.


Looks like rural hate radio has got to go, time to reassign the AM broadcast band to digital and Joe is rolling out the rural internet to provide better information to those poor ignorant rural folks. They are products of the information they consume, so something will be done about that, why deal with the nozzle when you can just shut off the valve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is great, you guys and your big talking point of one day with a few radicals looking to kill Mike Pence. Good luck comparing the rest of us to those guys. Its a riot, keep it coming. Tell me more about radical maga life. What else do we do? Do we tear down statues? Do we demonize police across America? Do we have KKK meetings, lynchings, what?


Yep I can see it now, Donald on the stump preaching the big lie and refighting 2020, while the J6 hearings start back up with even better evidence. The the DOJ will be providing even more public evidence with court fillings over the secret documents scandal too. There are likely to be more pictures from the search showing Donald's crimes and slovenliness. Trump will destroy himself and the GOP, like you, I have faith in Donald too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> let the mudslinging begin down here...Abbott and Beto......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defund the FBI vs Defund the police, with Uvalde in the background...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Classy. The Chinese make nice coins.


They will even custom mint them for you by the thousands. I'll bet ya could sell them to Trumpers on rightwing sites by the bushel. I'm surprised Trump didn't buy a shit load and had them stamped $10 each to sell on his stop the steal website, dumb Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Treason for Fun and Profit" ?
> "how to con old ladies out of their prescription money" ?
> "the art of the combover" ?
> "how to fail at everything" ?
> ...


My journey from the Whitehouse to the Big house?
My Struggle (Mein Kampf)?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Sure you have a few cities sprinkled in. But if you took out LA and NYC you know who would win.


Non-metro and small metro vs large metro substance abuse.

It looks like the rural areas pretty much dominate substance abuse except for marijuana, cocaine and shrooms.

A combo of tobacco, alcohol, and meth isn't pretty.

Why can't they control themselves? Poorly run by QAnon believers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will even custom mint them for you by the thousands. I'll bet ya could sell them to Trumpers on rightwing sites by the bushel. I'm surprised Trump didn't buy a shit load and had them stamped $10 each to sell on his stop the steal website, dumb Donald.


Ummm, what makes you think he didn't? Maybe not these coins, but selling bogus coins is a major part of his merch. Look back at his Oval Office pix. Many of them have a whole display of coins right behind him.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 7, 2022)

Biden is boring as hell. Big stories are he fell off a bike and gave a speech with a red lit background. BTW, in case you aren't aware the red lit background is an impeachable offense on par with a tan suit.

No attempts to buy Greenland, bomb Mexico, create a joint cybersecurity team with Russia, nuke hurricanes, inject bleach, no stolen top-secret docs, he doesn't eat, flush, or shred presidential papers, no diapers, ordinary skin and hair, no pussy grabbing, no incitement to violence, not surrounded by whackos lke Lindell, Paula White, et al, doesn't admire brutal dictators,,,

It's great. Boring is terrific.


----------



## jsatch (Sep 7, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> That whole $10 out of your pocket will kill ya!! I agree


It's always one more $10 though, that's the issue. Meanwhile most of you sit in your ivory tower pretending to care about humanity. No, you only care when Democrats do anything that fits your narrative, anyone else and they're a racist sexist white bitch that needs to be cancelled.

Back to bizarro world in 5 4 3 2...


----------



## jsatch (Sep 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Biden is boring as hell. Big stories are he fell off a bike and gave a speech with a red lit background. BTW, in case you aren't aware the red lit background is an impeachable offense on par with a tan suit.
> 
> No attempts to buy Greenland, bomb Mexico, create a joint cybersecurity team with Russia, nuke hurricanes, inject bleach, no stolen top-secret docs, he doesn't eat, flush, or shred presidential papers, no diapers, ordinary skin and hair, no pussy grabbing, no incitement to violence, not surrounded by whackos lke Lindell, Paula White, et al, doesn't admire brutal dictators,,,
> 
> It's great. Boring is terrific.


He's just put his hands on the titties of a 1000 different 5 year olds, got a bunch of marines killed, over saw back breaking inflation while watching our gas companies break monster record profits each and every quarter, poured 100 billion into a proxy war with Russia, did I mention we are basically in a war? Sided with BLM which burnt entire halves of cities down ( LOL at Trump inciting violence compared to that, which had cities requesting NATIONAL GUARD help )

Bend over and let him get some more of dat ass.


----------



## jsatch (Sep 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


The university of central Florida since you must know, ended up at a small junior college where the Pell grant paid for 90 percent of it. Go back to your subway station.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He's just put his hands on the titties of a 1000 different 5 year olds, got a bunch of marines killed, over saw back breaking inflation while watching our gas companies break monster record profits each and every quarter, poured 100 billion into a proxy war with Russia, did I mention we are basically in a war? Sided with BLM which burnt entire halves of cities down ( LOL at Trump inciting violence compared to that, which had cities requesting NATIONAL GUARD help )
> 
> Bend over and let him get some more of dat ass.


Lol.

Halves of cities, thousands of titties!

Hey, have you heard of Tucker Carlson?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> The university of central Florida since you must know, ended up at a small junior college where the Pell grant paid for 90 percent of it.









I hope the 10% you paid wasn’t much.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He's just put his hands on the titties of a 1000 different 5 year olds, got a bunch of marines killed, over saw back breaking inflation while watching our gas companies break monster record profits each and every quarter, poured 100 billion into a proxy war with Russia, did I mention we are basically in a war? Sided with BLM which burnt entire halves of cities down ( LOL at Trump inciting violence compared to that, which had cities requesting NATIONAL GUARD help )
> 
> Bend over and let him get some more of dat ass.


Just follow the yellow brick road …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> This is great, you guys and your big talking point of one day with a few radicals looking to kill Mike Pence. Good luck comparing the rest of us to those guys. Its a riot, keep it coming. Tell me more about radical maga life. What else do we do? Do we tear down statues? Do we demonize police across America? Do we have KKK meetings, lynchings, what?


no, republicans don't tear down statues, they vote to keep statues...statues of slave owners, statues of men who stole the lives of people they considered less than human, who abused those people to make them work, who treated them like animals...so you got us on that one 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewsolender/2021/06/29/120-house-republicans-vote-against-bill-to-remove-capitols-confederate-statues/?sh=6454f4c013b0
it looks like you guys are the ones wanting to defund the authorities that are supposed to be policing YOU...of course you have no problem with city police murdering minorities...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2022/08/29/defund-the-fbi-midterm-elections-gop-democrats/7842975001/?gnt-cfr=1
and yeah, you do have KKK meetings...
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2021-04-09/kkk-rally-huntington-beach-white-supremacy
any more questions about how fucking bad republicans really are? cause i got a metric shit ton more if you wanna see it...


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> It's always one more $10 though, that's the issue. Meanwhile most of you sit in your ivory tower pretending to care about humanity. No, you only care when Democrats do anything that fits your narrative, anyone else and they're a racist sexist white bitch that needs to be cancelled.
> 
> Back to bizarro world in 5 4 3 2...


waaah.....................waaaaaaah......................WAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

sad that this is needed, but it's a good thing they thought of it, or some of these companies would be profiteering their asses off
https://www.bbc.com/news/62803224


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> let the mudslinging begin down here...Abbott and Beto......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe the polls, women don't make a lot of noise before they vote, remember Kanas, people from red states are reluctant to even tell pollsters their true feelings on some socially sensitive issues. Abbott is hard right on abortion and I figure he will pay at the polls for it. If he does, all Hell will break loose in Texas, you ain't seen election denial yet!  The feds will end up putting a lot of Texas fascists away for one thing or another.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't believe the polls, women don't make a lot of noise before they vote, remember Kanas, people from red states are reluctant to even tell pollsters their true feelings on some socially sensitive issues. Abbott is hard right on abortion and I figure he will pay at the polls for it. If he does, all Hell will break loose in Texas, you ain't seen election denial yet!  The feds will end up putting a lot of Texas fascists away for one thing or another.


i usually don't believe in polls at all, i just know that ol Abbott is shaking in his wheelchair right now, since now he's actually got a contender running against him.....there is also another run happening too...and that the race for Lt Govonor too.....seem people wanna get ride of the yes man next to him too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

little butt hurt are we


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Biden is boring as hell. Big stories are he fell off a bike and gave a speech with a red lit background. BTW, in case you aren't aware the red lit background is an impeachable offense on par with a tan suit.
> 
> No attempts to buy Greenland, bomb Mexico, create a joint cybersecurity team with Russia, nuke hurricanes, inject bleach, no stolen top-secret docs, he doesn't eat, flush, or shred presidential papers, no diapers, ordinary skin and hair, no pussy grabbing, no incitement to violence, not surrounded by whackos lke Lindell, Paula White, et al, doesn't admire brutal dictators,,,
> 
> It's great. Boring is terrific.


The democrats bowed down to BLM violence, so I dont know what planet you are living on.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just think, Trump will be stumping at rallies while the J6 panel is doing weekly public hearings, what do you think will happen? Donald is the ugly face of fascism in America, the safety of democracy is the number one issue and abortion might not be far behind in reality. Much depends on what the ladies do and the republicans are worried about that whole woman's wrath thing as they got a taste of in Kanas, women are still registering in record numbers, especially in red and swing states...
> 
> Once Trump and idiots like you destroy the republican party and leave a smoking ruin, the way will be wide open to destroy the rest of you with law and regulation. It's not some kind of revenge, it's a constitutional duty.  There's still 2 months to go Cletus and plenty of history to be made. Have faith in Donald, he's fucked up everything he owns or controls and he owns you, but yer fucked up already, which is why I suppose he owns you. I dunno if an African ever had as heavy a chain on him, as you have around yer own neck and it's getting jerked real hard by your master.


The real question is, are you getting help? Trump Derangement Syndrome is severe, but can be cured.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Always looking to the past, there should be reparations to African Americans, not for slavery, that was paid for in blood, but for the 140 years of white domestic terrorism and massacres that were inflicted upon them, the massive social assault of American bigots like you. The government was a participant in this genocidal behavior and should pay for it. It should come in the form of education and free health care for Black people, while your type pay a fortune for your own, because that would be socialism.
> 
> The world moves on and changes, but you are stuck in the past of your conditioning, get an update and stop being such a pain in the ass to humanity. Someone was fucking you in the ear and came in your brain.


Another evil white man speech. Eye roll.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The democrats bowed down to BLM violence, so I dont know what planet you are living on.


you spelled Proud Boys wrong.


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this. 

I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?

Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.
> 
> I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?
> 
> Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


They remain in denial. Like most issues, they find ways of distorting the facts. Flip masters of democrat logic..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another evil white man speech. Eye roll.





NYCBambu said:


> reparations, lmao get a job bitch.


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> They remain in denial. Like most issues, they find ways of distorting the facts. Flip masters of democrat logic..


Exactly! They "rewrite" history over n over n over and wonder why none of them know if they have an inny or an outty! Lol

They should travel. The majority if the world lives in improvised conditions. They're too comfortable to see how good they really have it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.
> 
> I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?
> 
> Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


Epoch Times?









Illinois criminal justice reformers won a historic legislative victory in 2021. But the law they passed isn’t a done deal.


Opponents of the SAFE-T Act are still looking for ways to change the law.



www.injusticewatch.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.


that ur state mate, and it's repug, so go bitch at them...


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that ur state mate, and it's repug, so go bitch at them...


It's repug? Whats that? Our gov is priksker. A WEALTHY, white, supposedly heterosexual, male, liberal.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

*GOP leaders at a literal loss for words about Biden-era job growth*








GOP leaders at a literal loss for words about Biden-era job growth


Biden-era job growth has been so exceptional that Republican leaders have to go out of their way to pretend not to notice the good news.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> The real question is, are you getting help? Trump Derangement Syndrome is severe, but can be cured.


The cure is at hand, Donald going to prison and he won't be alone, but don't think it will end there, they are coming for you too Cletus, so keep your nose clean or it might cost you your guns.


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP leaders at a literal loss for words about Biden-era job growth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when everyone is forced out of a job, and then get to come back. That's not growth. But you're smart, right? So you knew that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Addressed nothing I said, just changed the topic and went for a, "cancel"


Because you said nothing but bullshit, talk sense.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

*Two-thirds of independents say they don't want Trump to run for president*








Two-thirds of independents say they don't want Trump to run for president


The former president's base remains firmly intact behind him, a new NPR/PBS NewsHour/Marist poll shows, but voters in the middle are saying they want him to bow out.




www.npr.org


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

Has anyone noticed that the most "educated" people have the least common sense/moral compass? Weird!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.
> 
> I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?
> 
> Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


We’ll, I guess that proves it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, when everyone is forced out of a job, and then get to come back. That's not growth. But you're smart, right? So you knew that.


It’s an itchy job mounting all those straw men


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> It's repug? Whats that? Our gov is priksker. A WEALTHY, white, supposedly heterosexual, male, liberal.


and your bitching about what??/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Another evil white man speech. Eye roll.


Hey, yer the one losing and putting your fate in the brown folks hands by following Trump off a cliff and into an abyss while on fire. That's what you guys and your socks are here freaking out lately, isn't it, all that winning, or was it whining?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, when everyone is forced out of a job, and then get to come back. That's not growth. But you're smart, right? So you knew that.


epidemic ??? is why people had to stay home


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and your bitching about what??/


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, when everyone is forced out of a job, and then get to come back. That's not growth. But you're smart, right? So you knew that.


Yeah trump really f*cked that up from the start didn't he?....bleach drinking idiot.
Clorox had to come out with a statement DO NOT DRINK BLEACH lol


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP leaders at a literal loss for words about Biden-era job growth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they know its the exact same size work force we had in 2020. Keep the fake flag waving though.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

North Cook News


QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

criminal reform act.....and eliminating cash bail...interesting......so what the bitch???? that's your state


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Stay out of the conversation if you're just going to change the subject, go make an evil sexist bad white man thread where you can scream at the clouds.


Oh I'm a bit a a fixture here, an actual card carrying liberal, like yer daddy warned you about. BTW Liberal comes from liberty, freedom under the constitution and rule of law with democratically elected governments and independent courts. What's your problem with liberty anyway? It does usually lead to more inclusiveness and equality over time, so maybe that's the issue with liberal democracy for you? Perhaps you want anti constitutional minority rule with an anointed king who is above the law? It sure looks that way to most sensible folks.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Still counting people going back to work from covid as "growth"
> 
> 
> Bizarro world


if they weren't going back to work what would you be saying?....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> L.o.fucking.l.
> 
> Manufactured crisis.
> 
> Good thing we can't have history books anymore, bc of people like you, or you'd know about these things. How many people do you personally know who died in a pandemic so deadly you had to hide from the sun for 2 years. Don't worry. I'll wait. And go first. ZERO


a bunch of them.......some were my friend, others my colegues, and of course family.......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Huh


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The cure is at hand, Donald going to prison and he won't be alone, but don't think it will end there, they are coming for you too Cletus, so keep your nose clean or it might cost you your guns.


trumps new government subsidized housing..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

remember when this dipsh*t stood staring at an eclipse?....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Because they know its the exact same size work force we had in 2020. Keep the fake flag waving though.


Yes, Joe made it possible for people to return to work....without drinking bleach


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yes, Joe made it possible for people to return to work....without drinking bleach
> View attachment 5194138


Don't you have an electric car to buy, and not charge. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Don't you have an electric car to buy, and not charge. Lol


I drive a Prius hybrid and haven't put gas in it for almost 2 months. Giving the Saudi's money for gas is a republican thing.
*JARED KUSHNER’S $2 BILLION SAUDI CHECK APPEARS EVEN MORE COMICALLY CORRUPT THAN PREVIOUSLY THOUGHT
*








Report: Jared Kushner’s $2 Billion Saudi Check Appears Even More Comically Corrupt Than Previously Thought


“The reason this smells so bad is that there is all sorts of evidence he did not receive this on the merits.”




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I drive a Prius hybrid and haven't put gas in it for almost 2 months. Giving the Saudi's money for gas is a republican thing.
> *JARED KUSHNER’S $2 BILLION SAUDI CHECK APPEARS EVEN MORE COMICALLY CORRUPT THAN PREVIOUSLY THOUGHT*
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow I just knew you drove a prius- in the off chance you weren't hiding from the sun.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Somehow I just knew you drove a prius- in the off chance you weren't hiding from the sun.


the sun is a good thing if you don't stare at it too long...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trumps new government subsidized housing..
> View attachment 5194134


He can wire brush and paint the place, gold if he wants.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the most "educated" people have the least common sense/moral compass? Weird!


that's the new republican policy..."education is bad"


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

actually it is, it does some wonderful things.....


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the sun is a good thing if you don't stare at it too long...


Well, times up. The big kids have to go back to getting things done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, times up. The big kids have to go back to getting things done.


go play in the street like a good repug......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He can wire brush and paint the place, gold if he wants.


he will be too busy washing socks for his celly....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, times up. The big kids have to go back to getting things done.


we can all thank Joe Biden for that..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> he will be too busy washing socks for his celly....


Donald won't have a cellmate, they would strangle him in a week! I figure a nice clean supermax cell with no TV and 1 hour out of solitary for exercise a day. It won't be long before the walls of the cell are rubber, they have them too, prisoners go mad there all the time. Anybody guarding this clown and his security detail would be at serious risk from his large domestic terrorist following, it would surely be a health and safety issue.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald won't have a cellmate, they would strangle him in a week! I figure a nice clean supermax cell with no TV and 1 hour out of solitary for exercise a day. It won't be long before the walls of the cell are rubber, they have them too, prisoners go mad there all the time. Anybody guarding this clown and his security detail would be at serious risk from his large domestic terrorist following, it would surely be a health and safety issue.


No he doesn't rate a supermax cell, no special treatment for this asshole. Throw him in a cell with bubba he will exploit him like a migrant farm worker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> No he doesn't rate a supermax cell, no special treatment for this asshole. Throw him in a cell with bubba he will exploit him like a migrant farm worker.


He will accumulate enough "merit" and time for one, he won't have a cellmate or even contact with other prisoners, he has secrets remember, even if he does not! Wherever Uncle Sam sticks him security will have to be a top priority, ya wouldn't want a hundred heavily armed MAGATs storming the place, so rule out club fed and minimum security.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.
> 
> I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?
> 
> Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


https://www.capitolnewsillinois.com/NEWS/whats-in-the-safe-t-act-a-look-at-the-2021-criminal-justice-reform-and-how-it-has-evolved

https://www.jlawgroup.com/blog/2021/november/what-is-the-safe-t-act-/

https://www.aidschicago.org/resources/content/9/3/3/documents/summary-of-hb-3653.pdf

doesn't look that bad to me, when you actually see a full explanation, instead of a biased, truncated caption from an unidentified newspaper...perhaps you should look into some of these things for yourself, instead of relying on big stupid brother to tell you what he wants you to know


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Exactly! They "rewrite" history over n over n over and wonder why none of them know if they have an inny or an outty! Lol
> 
> They should travel. The majority if the world lives in improvised conditions. They're too comfortable to see how good they really have it.


most of us have traveled, and that's one of the reasons we can see trump as the wanna be banana republic dictator he is, and the republicans as the idea-less, pathetic, washed up party of prehistoric bigotry...you all should be ashamed of yourselves, supporting a traitor and trying to over throw democracy...it's like you're the fucking communists you claim democrats are, for fuck's sake


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will accumulate enough "merit" and time for one, he won't have a cellmate or even contact with other prisoners, he has secrets remember, even if he does not! Wherever Uncle Sam sticks him security will have to be a top priority, ya wouldn't want a hundred heavily armed MAGATs storming the place, so rule out club fed and minimum security.


Single cells are a luxury item in prison it would be like a reward. every inmate wants to live alone. He needs to live in close space with another convict just like the rest of the criminals.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Single cells are a luxury item in prison it would be like a reward. every inmate wants to live alone. He needs to live in close space with another convict just like the rest of the criminals.
> View attachment 5194170


Want to bet a thousand bucks he doesnt go to jail?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, times up. The big kids have to go back to getting things done.


Bye, Felicia.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At least we know what a woman is.


Yeah we know....second class citizens with no personal freedom to their own healthcare decisions. And they are pissed!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Want to bet a thousand bucks he doesnt go to jail?


There's millions of criminals out there that belong in prison, trumps only one, they are called republicans.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the most "educated" people have the least common sense/moral compass? Weird!


No. But I have noticed first hand that dumb people use the term "common sense" whenever they cannot back up their opinions with facts.

I have noticed that a lot.

The best thing is, they are so dumb that it still feels good to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Single cells are a luxury item in prison it would be like a reward. every inmate wants to live alone. He needs to live in close space with another convict just like the rest of the criminals.
> View attachment 5194170


Even his own secret service guard would kill the fucker if he had to live with him!  Alone with no TV would be the worse possible torture for Donald, forgotten in a cell with nothing but his own thoughts. He would go mad quickly. It might be nice to arrange a jailhouse marriage for him, but that won't happen. Solitary confinement is torture, for a Buddhist monk it would be an opportunity, for Donald it would be torment. Donald would have to live with himself 24/7 with no distractions, the monk would come out stronger, Donald will come out blubbering.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> At least we know what a woman is.


And it kills you that they won't have anything to do with you. And you have such magnificent cheekbones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Well, when everyone is forced out of a job, and then get to come back. That's not growth. But you're smart, right? So you knew that.


https://www.cbpp.org/research/economy/tracking-the-recovery-from-the-pandemic-recession
try again, twinkles...
we're better off than we were before covid, better off than we were at trump's best.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even his own secret service guard would kill the fucker if he had to live with him!  Alone with no TV would be the worse possible torture for Donald, forgotten in a cell with nothing but his own thoughts. He would go mad quickly. It might be nice to arrange a jailhouse marriage for him, but that won't happen. Solitary confinement is torture, for a Buddhist monk it would be an opportunity, for Donald it would be torment. Donald would have to live with himself 24/7 with no distractions, the monk would come out stronger, Donald will come out blubbering.


It cost 4 times as much to keep a prisoner in solitary.....thump ain't worth it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the most "educated" people have the least common sense/moral compass? Weird!


no, i hadn't noticed that at all, i noticed that under educated rednecks seem to have no common sense at all. following a traitor...what does that say about the moral compass of a movement?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> No he doesn't rate a supermax cell, no special treatment for this asshole. Throw him in a cell with bubba he will exploit him like a migrant farm worker.


Let the poor fucker leave the country. Of course he will spill all the secrets he can remember to Putin.



I think we can take the risk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> L.o.fucking.l.
> 
> Manufactured crisis.
> 
> Good thing we can't have history books anymore, bc of people like you, or you'd know about these things. How many people do you personally know who died in a pandemic so deadly you had to hide from the sun for 2 years. Don't worry. I'll wait. And go first. ZERO


we can't have history books because people like desantis print big piles of bullshit lies that no teacher worth their degree would use.
real teachers don't like to lie to children...that is grooming, cultist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> False. Both sides can be idiots. I'm not on either. But I am on the side of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Something you obviously aren't.


there are only two sides, no matter what you call them, no matter what situation...right and wrong. you do you....we'll do us...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It cost 4 times as much to keep a prisoner in solitary.....thump ain't worth it.


Hey, Donald was always high maintenance, just ask the secret service, he broke their budget at lightspeed. He won't like what the department of prisons does with him eventually after he racks up enough time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It cost 4 times as much to keep a prisoner in solitary.....thump ain't worth it.


If it were up to me I'd burn the fucker at the stake on the capitol lawn, firewood is cheap and once ya got the fat going he would burn for a day.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it were up to me I'd burn the fucker at the stake on the capitol lawn, firewood is cheap and once ya got the fat going he would burn for a day.


the worst punishment for donald would be to treat him like a normal criminal. no special treatment. Throw him on a general population yard and give him a job in the kitchen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the worst punishment for donald would be to treat him like a normal criminal. no special treatment. Throw him on a general population yard and give him a job in the kitchen.


Whatever makes him most miserable is fine with me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> But I am on the side of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness


Then you are a liberal, vote like one.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Why don't people like biden? Same reason we don't like democrats in general. Shit like this.
> 
> I bet you liberals love this shit. It's probably why you're moving from places like CA, NY, OR to places like TX/FL. Why not stay? You love it so much, right?
> 
> Libs are the MOST self ritcheous dipshits the world has seen.


it's a new policy here in CA....if your going to move, then move to TX/FL. Turn American BLUE.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Maybe trump could work on completing his college education (on his own this time) while enjoying his free housing and food in a federal prison cell. I'd pay to watch that on payperview.


Donald had to cheat bigly to get his degree, he's too stupid and indolent to be educated, he could never make it on his own even in his best years. Back then you could pay a smart poor guy to do your work for you and even take your exams in a lecture hall with 300 other students and there is evidence people did that, including his sister.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald had to cheat bigly to get his degree, he's too stupid and indolent to be educated, he could never make it on his own even in his best years. Back then you could pay a smart poor guy to do your work for you and even take your exams in a lecture hall with 300 other students and there is evidence people did that, including his sister.


maybe he will get lucky and get a smart cell mate....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the worst punishment for donald would be to treat him like a normal criminal. no special treatment. Throw him on a general population yard and give him a job in the kitchen.


just keep him away from the ketchup


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Maybe trump could work on completing his college education (on his own this time) while enjoying his free housing and food in a federal prison cell. I'd pay to watch that on payperview.


it would have to be like the truman show, if trump had one clue he was on camera he would be happy...the big ratings come from misery.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then you are a liberal, vote like one.


Happiness means different things to different people. His means punishing those that he doesn't agree with. His liberty means the right to punish those he doesn't agree with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Happiness means different things to different people. His means punishing those that he doesn't agree with. His liberty means the right to punish those he doesn't agree with.


Wars have unintended consequences, including this one, Putin blundered in Ukraine and Trump and the GOP did in America. If they lose, the democrats will have no choice but to destroy the fascist among them as a constitutional duty, it won't be pretty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Happiness means different things to different people. His means punishing those that he doesn't agree with. His liberty means the right to punish those he doesn't agree with.


If I were you I'd take an attack on my family and trying to use them as political pawns personally and would be mightily motivated. When I call this a war I'm not kidding, they are at war with you and the country and have been for a long time. Hopefully they and Donald over reached and it will give the democrats an opportunity to protect the country and constitution by leveling the playing field a bit, dealing with disinformation. Destroy the fascists in congress using an independent special counsel and new anti domestic terrorism laws for the rest of the assholes. They can clean out Mitch's party for him and give the FBI the tools to cut the idiots off at the knees. Make life Hell for 100 plus republicans who voted against certification after the insurrection with public hearings and subpoena powers that an independent special counsel has, do a Clinton on the works of them for two fucking years.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 7, 2022)

dstroy said:


> “I’m intolerant of concepts that make me uncomfortable because I’m an insecure small man”.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. You didn’t need to say it, we already knew.


Careful once you hurt his feelings and embarrass him he blocks you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> L.o.fucking.l.
> 
> Manufactured crisis.
> 
> Good thing we can't have history books anymore, bc of people like you, or you'd know about these things. How many people do you personally know who died in a pandemic so deadly you had to hide from the sun for 2 years. Don't worry. I'll wait. And go first. ZERO


One of my best friend's daughter-in-law died from Covid while giving birth, leaving her husband to raise their child

Another friend's daughter died from H1N1


----------



## Dankyspank2456 (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Happiness means different things to different people. His means punishing those that he doesn't agree with. His liberty means the right to punish those he doesn't agree with.


Liberals vote for abortion (murder). That is not life

Liberals vote for more rules and regulations, not leas. That is not liberty.

Now carry on and talk some more nonsense.
We all know you're not real people.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are pretty simple minded. Kind of remind me of a pigeon.


that's: голубь in russian


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Liberals vote for abortion (murder). That is not life
> 
> Liberals vote for more rules and regulations, not leas. That is not liberty.
> 
> ...


I make a lot of money off those regulations. I have a business that removes asbestos from older houses. I make serious money just because *the government* has lied and told people that asbestos is bad for them. But it isn't.

Now *the government* is trying to stop me from dumping the asbestos in the river after we remove it which is a violation of my liberty.

I'm really torn. Should I move to conservative America or liberal America?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm really torn. Should I move to conservative America or liberal America?


Sweden.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sweden.


My ultra-dumb, hyper-Trumper sister's kid's (my fascist nephew) baby mama is a right wing Swede. Holy fucksnacks, what a dumbass. If she were the only Swede I ever met, I would really have a wrong opinion of Sweden. Fortunately, I have visited Sweden on several occasions and know many non-trash people.

Still, I wish my wife were Danish.

My sister is the perfect Trumper though. Ex-cult (and current) member. Never met a scam she did not fall for. Never thought about or rejected the innate racism we were raised with. I think one of her kids might have ended up ok. Not sure. Don't care. Fuck them.

#chosenfamily


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

Dankyspank2456 said:


> Liberals vote for abortion (murder). That is not life
> 
> Liberals vote for more rules and regulations, not leas. That is not liberty.
> 
> ...


someone is filling your head even more full of shit than it already was...
liberals vote for CHOICE...women and their physicians should be the ones, the ONLY ONES to make that decision...
Liberals vote to put enough controls in place to stop the worst of the greedy fucks from completely fucking over the environments, and from completely fucking over the people who's lives they are effecting...that IS liberty...the liberty to have an environment that we can live in without getting sick from toxic shit that big business doesn't want to deal with, so they just bury it, so it can poison people and animals and plants and the ENTIRE FUCKING PLANET for a thousand years.
"We all know you're not real people." well, sure, keep thinking that, that is exactly what your republican masters want you to think...it's not a sin if they aren't christians, it's not a crime if the aren't real people...i mean, why should not real people have real rights?....
CULTIST.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

2015-We got him now everybody!
2016-This time we really got him!
2017-We got him again, YES!
2018-This time its a slam dunk!!!!!
2019-Another investigation!
2020-Re-investigate the investigation!
2021-Keep looking, there has to be something!
2022-This is really it this time. We got him again everybody!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 2015-We got him now everybody!
> 2016-This time we really got him!
> 2017-We got him again, YES!
> 2018-This time its a slam dunk!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 2015-We got him now everybody!
> 2016-This time we really got him!
> 2017-We got him again, YES!
> 2018-This time its a slam dunk!!!!!
> ...


Lauding the ability of a criminal to escape justice is hardly consistent with the GOP's purported "law and order" stance


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Lauding the ability of a criminal to escape justice is hardly consistent with the GOP's purported "law and order" stance


When reframed as “our law and our order”, the pesky inconsistency goes away.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 2015-We got him now everybody!
> 2016-This time we really got him!
> 2017-We got him again, YES!
> 2018-This time its a slam dunk!!!!!
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

This is the way.... 
*‘This is the future’: rural Virginia pivots from coal to green jobs*
*Region’s long awaited energy and economic transition will be substantially boosted by US’s first climate law, the Inflation Reduction Act*

When Mason Taylor enrolled at the local vocational school with dreams of becoming an electrician like his dad, it was assumed that the ninth-grader would eventually end up moving away from Wise county, Virginia, to find a decent job.

Now 19, Taylor just bought a truck after a summer apprenticing with a crew of electricians installing rooftop solar systems at public schools in the county. He was among a dozen or so rookies paid $17 an hour, plus tools and a travel stipend, as part of the state’s first solar energy youth apprenticeship scheme.

“Around here it’s always been coal, coal, coal, we didn’t hear much about green energy,” said Taylor, who comes from a long line of miners. “This is a great opportunity to learn, great pay, and maybe I’ll be able to stay here in the mountains with my family if solar takes off.”

In the past decade or so, unemployment and poverty have forced many to leave south-west Virginia as the coal industry’s decline ricocheted across central Appalachia. It’s torn many families apart and any talk of renewable energy was considered anti-coal, but attitudes are starting to change.








‘This is the future’: rural Virginia pivots from coal to green jobs


Region’s long awaited energy and economic transition will be substantially boosted by US’s first climate legislation, the Inflation Reduction Act




www.theguardian.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

*I've seen America's future if the Trumpers win: It's what Lebanon looks like right now*
*Want to see a modern nation torn apart by violence and reduced to feudalism?
*








America's future if the Trumpers win: To see it, look at Lebanon


Want to see a modern nation torn apart by violence and reduced to feudalism? You really don't, but it could happen




www.salon.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5194569


But you know its true.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> But you know its true.


You should do a standup act.....you funny as hell


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> But you know its true.


whose true?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *I've seen America's future if the Trumpers win: It's what Lebanon looks like right now*
> *Want to see a modern nation torn apart by violence and reduced to feudalism?
> View attachment 5194665*
> 
> ...





doublejj said:


> *I've seen America's future if the Trumpers win: It's what Lebanon looks like right now*
> *Want to see a modern nation torn apart by violence and reduced to feudalism?
> View attachment 5194665*
> 
> ...


We are already third world now. Bare shelves like we have never seen. Socialism is what democrats want, one step away from communism.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You should do a standup act.....you funny as hell


Did you get him during any one of those years? Tell the truth.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5194629


And zero ties to Trump. Just more dirt digging. Oh he said grab em by the pussy in 1972!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> We are already third world now. Bare shelves like we have never seen. Socialism is what democrats want, one step away from communism.


funny as hell i say!....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> And zero ties to Trump. Just more dirt digging. Oh he said grab em by the pussy in 1972!


Ha Ha Ha, Stop, my side is hurting! ...seriously please stop


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

speaking of dress....this will be Melania's new club....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> And zero ties to Trump. Just more dirt digging. Oh he said grab em by the pussy in 1972!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It seems that most Americans don't like Biden as recent polls show.
> Poll: Biden's job approval falls to new low as Dems struggle to pass popular agenda (yahoo.com)
> They, supposedly your Average American, like his agenda & support most of it, except the cost.
> But they don't like Biden.
> ...


Seems, supposedly, etc, we all know numbers can be manipulated to either sides benefits or representations.
I ignore most if the political hoo-ha, as it all seems to come down to 'the other guys a demon, and I'm your saviour,' when what it really comes down to, is that I'm paying too much for gas and bacon, but not too much else is different. Water still comes out of the hose, and the lights are still on. They say the world's going to hell in a handbasket, then again, they've been saying that since 1890 or so.
Seems that way.
Supposedly.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Seems, supposedly, etc, we all know numbers can be manipulated to either sides benefits or representations.
> I ignore most if the political hoo-ha, as it all seems to come down to 'the other guys a demon, and I'm your saviour,' when what it really comes down to, is that I'm paying too much for gas and bacon, but not too much else is different. Water still comes out of the hose, and the lights are still on. They say the world's going to hell in a handbasket, then again, they've been saying that since 1890 or so.
> Seems that way.
> Supposedly.


scrabble scrabble


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

I love a perp walk in the morning......it smells like Victory


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

*FACT SHEET: Biden-⁠Harris Administration Launches New Climate Portal to Help Communities Navigate Climate Change Impacts*








FACT SHEET: Biden-Harris Administration Launches New Climate Portal to Help Communities Navigate Climate Change Impacts - The White House


Interactive Mapping Features Will Provide Communities with Location-Based Information on Extreme Heat, Drought, Wildfires, and Other Climate Impacts




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 8, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Seems, supposedly, etc, we all know numbers can be manipulated to either sides benefits or representations.
> I ignore most if the political hoo-ha, as it all seems to come down to 'the other guys a demon, and I'm your saviour,' when what it really comes down to, is that I'm paying too much for gas and bacon, but not too much else is different. Water still comes out of the hose, and the lights are still on. They say the world's going to hell in a handbasket, then again, they've been saying that since 1890 or so.
> Seems that way.
> Supposedly.


5 percent of the population cannot pick one sex or the other. You ok with democrats grooming children to have hormone blockers and surgery? There is no way for Joe Biden to paint a pretty picture. The stock market is shit. The jobs he brags about are the same jobs we had in 2020. Work force is the same size. Highest inflation in 40 years, we're paying double for everything. All time high overdose rate, 300 people a day, dead. Illegals and drugs continue to pile in, but they only call covid an emergency. Crime is spiking too, democrats have brought us nothing but pain.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 5 percent of the population cannot pick one sex or the other. You ok with democrats grooming children to have hormone blockers and surgery?


Everything with you is sexual, I'm beginning to think you are INCEL....not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 5 percent of the population cannot pick one sex or the other. You ok with democrats grooming children to have hormone blockers and surgery?


Honestly, no. Not children. But what age is good and what isn't? We were all kids at one time and we all thought we knew the world. But we really didn't know shit for quite a while imo.

I think this is between kids and their family so really not for me to say. Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> 5 percent of the population cannot pick one sex or the other. You ok with democrats grooming children to have hormone blockers and surgery?


See, that's ignorance I ignore. Labeling people as groups making decisions they don't. Just like all Republicans are racist homophobes. See? Ignorant.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s not child abuse.
> 
> this is
> 
> ...


Wow these religous republicans are some sick f*ckers!.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Wow these religous republicans are some sick f*ckers!.....


AT LEAST THEY KNOW WHAT A WOMAN IS!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> AT LEAST THEY KNOW WHAT A WOMAN IS!!!!


Like Matt “Hey baby I dig your Pampers” Gaetz?


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should get a collective going, buy up the biggest connected parcels you can buy, and rent it out to a wind power company...and for dessert, line the whole thing with solar panels...


The farmers on the islands around me that were lucky enough to get the leases are very happy and rich lol. There was lots of opposition, mostly from the non farmers lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> how do you feel about circumcision?....


If one isn't circumcised already, doing it now would really hurt


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2022)

death threats, homophobia etc will not be tolerated 
thank you.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Everything with you is sexual, I'm beginning to think you are INCEL....not that there's anything wrong with that


You must support this child abuse then. Bad choice. I bring it up because it is abusive and wrong on every level. Kids shouldnt even be allowed to get boob jobs. That has nothing to do with sex, nothing to do with hate, or anything even remotely anti gay. Its about protecting children from being groomed and sexualized.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2022)

*Let the way back machine roll:*

The problem didn't start in the 1990s, it started in the 1980s, when Ronald Reagan — a hero of the Trump administration — was president, and neoliberal economics were first making their mark on policy. Reagan and his ilk distrusted government and believed that the private sector could make the best decisions when left on its own. You've heard about this — it's called _laissez faire _economics.

This ideology ultimately led to the financialization of the US corporation — the process of putting shareholders first, often at the expense of workers and consumers — and its emergence as an actor that takes resources from the economy rather than creating them. This, combined with a government zeal for lowering taxes rather than spending, means no one — not the government, and not the private sector — is investing enough in America to keep the economy strong across social classes.

In short: Government cuts and changes in how corporations operate mean American workers are getting screwed by their own government and their own employers.









The White House is only telling you half of the sad story of what happened to American jobs


The way White House trade council Peter Navarro tells it, America's jobs problem started in the 90s. That's not the whole story at all.




www.businessinsider.com





*I think Biden said he was going to fix what Reagan RUINED...us.

I would love to be a Made in America household just like we used to be.*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Bare shelves like we have never seen.


Did anyone else hear trump’s voice reading this?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Let the way back machine roll:*
> 
> The problem didn't start in the 1990s, it started in the 1980s, when Ronald Reagan — a hero of the Trump administration — was president, and neoliberal economics were first making their mark on policy. Reagan and his ilk distrusted government and believed that the private sector could make the best decisions when left on its own. You've heard about this — it's called _laissez faire _economics.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did anyone else hear trump’s voice reading this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Let the way back machine roll:*
> 
> The problem didn't start in the 1990s, it started in the 1980s, when Ronald Reagan — a hero of the Trump administration — was president, and neoliberal economics were first making their mark on policy. Reagan and his ilk distrusted government and believed that the private sector could make the best decisions when left on its own. You've heard about this — it's called _laissez faire _economics.
> 
> ...


it started in 1865 when the southern democrats got together and started the shit that the republicans took up in the 1940s, with the "republican heritage groups council" which was basically a bunch of nazis they welcomed into the party, to help them find imaginary communists...and they were just such a good fit that they run the entire party.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it started in 1865 when the southern democrats got together and started the shit that the republicans took up in the 1940s, with the "republican heritage groups council" which was basically a bunch of nazis they welcomed into the party, to help them find imaginary communists...and they were just such a good fit that they run the entire party.


Eisenhower warned us about the military-industrial complex.

Some say Kennedy was taken out because he was gonna get serious about that. I think that is an artifact of hindsight, but my ignorance is complete.

addendum: the corporatocrats had to outwait Johnson.
Nixon dropped the ball.
Ford didn’t pick it up.
Carter wasn’t gonna play. 

It took twenty years til they got their boy back behind the Dissolute Desk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Eisenhower warned us about the military-industrial complex.
> 
> Some say Kennedy was taken out because he was gonna get serious about that. I think that is an artifact of hindsight, but my ignorance is complete.
> 
> ...


the entire party leadership is corrupt. they were trained into their positions by people who had been trained by real nazis, real fascists, actual war criminals they helped relocate, get new identities...john lecarre couldn't make this fucking shit up...the republican party has been led by nazis and fascists since the 1940s.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2022)

sunni said:


> death threats, homophobia etc will not be tolerated
> thank you.


How about if the death threat is a suggestion? "go kill yourself" jk


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did anyone else hear trump’s voice reading this?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How about if the death threat is a suggestion? "go kill yourself" jk


Oh right, he did say that. Good ruling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


>


but we did know what he was when we took him in...and some were still surprised when he bit them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5195273
> 
> View attachment 5195270


Stable genius


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 9, 2022)

Math, reading scores plummet on national test, erasing 20 years of progress | Bridge Michigan


In perhaps the most comprehensive portrait of academic loss brought on by COVID, math and reading scores for the nation’s 9-year-olds suffered generational declines between 2020 and 2022. The losses spanned races and income levels, though the lowest-performing students suffered the largest declines.




www.bridgemi.com













Student test scores plummeted in math and reading after the pandemic, new assessment finds | CNN


Math and reading scores for 9-year-olds in the US fell between 2020 and 2022 by a level not seen in decades, a foreboding sign of the state of American education two years after the Covid-19 pandemic began.




www.cnn.com













Parents fume about drop in national test scores over COVID pandemic


The National Assessment of Educational Progress exam showed a dramatic decline in the math and reading scores of 9-year-olds nationwide over the pandemic,




nypost.com







Meanwhile..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Meanwhile..


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 9, 2022)

I believe my favorite Biden Quote is "Don't compare me to the all mighty. Compare me to the alternative."

People have to admit Biden has done more for the ordinary people in less than two years than Trump did in four years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I believe my favorite Biden Quote is "Don't compare me to the all mighty. Compare me to the alternative."
> 
> People have to admit Biden has done more for the ordinary people in less than two years than Trump did in four years.


no, they don't have to...they should, but about 25% of the country is in this cult, and that gives them the super power of selective blindness, selective deafness, and the ability to believe "alternate facts".


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they don't have to...they should, but about 25% of the country is in this cult, and that gives them the super power of selective blindness, selective deafness, and the ability to believe "alternate facts".


You have a point. I live out here in Trumplandia so if they don't have something bad to say about Biden they don't say nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

myocarditis is the lesser health threat compared to theothercarditis.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So funny how you describe Trump's MAGA Republicans and then call them Democrats.
> 
> It's not random. If it were random, you'd at least be correct some of the time. But no, 100% wrong. So, it's not random. Those places you go to become "informed" make you less so.


There is a reason Joe did not discuss any issues, he has nothing to point to. Instead he did what most of you in here do, rattle off insults. Its desperation by a dying party. They have nothing left to talk about but you know who.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> There is a reason Joe did not discuss any issues, he has nothing to point to. Instead he did what most of you in here do, rattle off insults. Its desperation by a dying party. They have nothing left to talk about but you know who.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5195817


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 10, 2022)

The election was a “landslide” kiddo


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> There is a reason Joe did not discuss any issues, he has nothing to point to. Instead he did what most of you in here do, rattle off insults. Its desperation by a dying party. They have nothing left to talk about but you know who.


Just saying, where you get your information makes you less informed. Biden discussed the issue of the MAGA Republican attack on democracy, which we all saw clearly happen on Jan 6 and their attempts to avoid being held accountable. He pointed out that the MAGA Republican Party has not given up and are still trying to defeat US democracy. He only said what we all knew. Your kind are illiberal authoritarian followers. We saw this happen in real time:



Look at that. A Trump flag and a Jesus flag carried by people who were called to the Capitol by Trump and told to fight for his election. 

This is the kind of anti-democratic action that Biden was referring to:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/08/15/election-deniers-march-toward-power-key-2024-battlegrounds/



Denying that Biden won the 2020 election is as clear an indicator of an illiberal MAGA Republican as denying that Jan 6 was an attempted coup. Biden clearly said we are at a crossroads and asked for his support in preventing a fascist takeover of this country.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, where you get your information makes you less informed. Biden discussed the issue of the MAGA Republican attack on democracy, which we all saw clearly happen on Jan 6 and their attempts to avoid being held accountable. He pointed out that the MAGA Republican Party has not given up and are still trying to defeat US democracy. He only said what we all knew. Your kind are illiberal authoritarian followers. We saw this happen in real time:
> 
> View attachment 5195888
> 
> ...


Keep re-living that day and forget about what BLM did. The old narrative wont work. You really got nothing but abortion rights.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Such doom and gloom. Take a xanax


I believe the MAGA drug of choice would be Sudafed....trumps a meth head


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


>


Your math is off by 11,780.....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep re-living that day and forget about what BLM did. The old narrative wont work. You really got nothing but abortion rights.


BLM is about democracy for everybody. MAGA GOP is about ending it. I do not hide from the fact that during the demonstrations, rioters looted buildings. That happened. What did not happen during the BLM protests was an attempted overthrow of our government. 

What happened on Jan 6 was an attempt at overthrowing an election and installation of Trump as dictator. I can understand why you want me to stop revisiting this subject. It was a very clear bright line your kind crossed that day. A very big difference from talking about overthrowing the government to attempting to do so. Until MAGA GOP stop trying to finish what they tried to do that day, we will hound you over it. We will not forget what MAGA Republicans tried to do on Jan 6. We see you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> BLM is about democracy for everybody. MAGA GOP is about ending it. I do not hide from the fact that during the demonstrations, rioters looted buildings. That happened. What did not happen during the BLM protests and was an attempted overthrow of our government. What did happen on Jan 6 was an attempt at overthrowing an election and installation of Trump as dictator.
> 
> I can understand why you want me to stop revisiting this subject. It was a very clear bright line your kind crossed that day. A very big difference from talking about overthrowing the government to attempting to do so. Until MAGA GOP stop trying to finish what they tried to do that day, we will hound you over it. We will not forget what MAGA Republicans tried to do on Jan 6. We see you.


BLM is all they have.....republicans have no policy....


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I believe the MAGA drug of choice would be Sudafed....trumps a meth head
> View attachment 5195897


So meth is sudafed now, interesting. Anybody can identify as anybody they want to in democrat land, and any object can be anything you want it to be. I think I will identify as a rock star. Combine that with my white privilege card, and I cant go wrong!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I think I will identify as a rock star.


How does that freedom feel?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> How does that freedom feel?


I’m thinking … oddly itchy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I think I will identify as a rock star.


except for the "star" part, you're already there


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> except for the "star" part, you're already there


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> So meth is sudafed now, interesting. Anybody can identify as anybody they want to in democrat land, and any object can be anything you want it to be. I think I will identify as a rock star. Combine that with my white privilege card, and I cant go wrong!


*Why Sudafed Is Behind The Counter: A Meth Chemistry Lesson*








Why Sudafed Is Behind The Counter: A Meth Chemistry Lesson


You can't buy Sudafed OTC anymore. In its place is something called Sudafed PE, which is useless. Why? It's all about crystal meth. A little chemistry lesson.




www.acsh.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> You have a point. I live out here in Trumplandia so if they don't have something bad to say about Biden they don't say nothing.


R u my nay bore ?


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Keep re-living that day and forget about what BLM did. The old narrative wont work. You really got nothing but abortion rights.


No, there is more than that ……. Not least of all is trumps a fucking moron.








The 75 most ridiculous Trump quotes: the best Donald Trump quotes revealed


There is no doubt: Donald Trump is box office. During his presidency ’The Donald’ rode in like a one-man hurricane, blowing the US Presidential race wide o...




www.shortlist.com


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> R u my nay bore ?


You were meant to be ignored when you were born.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> BLM is about democracy for everybody. MAGA GOP is about ending it. I do not hide from the fact that during the demonstrations, rioters looted buildings. That happened. What did not happen during the BLM protests was an attempted overthrow of our government.
> 
> What happened on Jan 6 was an attempt at overthrowing an election and installation of Trump as dictator. I can understand why you want me to stop revisiting this subject. It was a very clear bright line your kind crossed that day. A very big difference from talking about overthrowing the government to attempting to do so. Until MAGA GOP stop trying to finish what they tried to do that day, we will hound you over it. We will not forget what MAGA Republicans tried to do on Jan 6. We see you.


An overthrow with no weapons and no military. Yeah ok. BLM was 1000 times more organized. They know how to riot properly.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> No, there is more than that ……. Not least of all is trumps a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try looking at Trumps numbers before covid. (The numbers you were trained to ignore.)


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> except for the "star" part, you're already there


In real life you would say, nothing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> An overthrow with no weapons and no military. Yeah ok. BLM was 1000 times more organized. They know how to riot properly.


well they ARE a Federal agency, with like money n stuff. 









About: Budget | Bureau of Land Management







www.blm.gov


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

Ha, that guy is still posting his weird wrong shit trying to fight everyone. What a way to spend your time. 

Hot take, closest he has been to NYC is a sbarro in New Jersey.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Ha, that guy is still posting his weird wrong shit trying to fight everyone. What a way to spend your time.
> 
> Hot take, closest he has been to NYC is a sbarro in New Jersey.


Yeah I made the mistake of replying to him this morning 
It’s a difficult thing when you just wanna slap it


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I grew up in NYC, 43 years I spent there. I still own property in Queens, where illegals sleep in my driveway and piss on my car. All thanks to democrats such as yourself, great job!


No you didn't.

Pennsylvania at most.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> No you didn't.


How much you wanna bet?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

I will bet you dinner at olive garden in times square that you are from Hackensack!


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I will bet you dinner at olive garden in times square that you are from Hackensack!


Throw in an ounce and its a bet.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> How much you wanna bet?


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Try looking at Trumps numbers before covid. (The numbers you were trained to ignore.)


You seem to be ignoring the facts that many people have given you with exceedingly well documented proof. Honestly I don’t give a fuck what you think, I and every other “decent” person does know what is bullshit and not. Now take that cuddly little bear and hug it some more, it’ll help calm you in your time of desperation. Trump lost, get over it.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> Throw in an ounce and its a bet.


What is the return offer?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

Tell you what, no return offer needed, prove you were not born and raised in Hackensack NJ and that the closest you have been to NYC is the local sbarros.


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> You seem to be ignoring the facts that many people have given you with exceedingly well documented proof. Honestly I don’t give a fuck what you think, I and every other “decent” person does know what is bullshit and not. Now take that cuddly little bear and hug it some more, it’ll help calm you in your time of desperation. Trump lost, get over it.


What proof are you talking about? The 40 year high inflation or the all time high gas prices?


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Tell you what, no return offer needed, prove you were not born and raised in Hackensack NJ and that the closest you have been to NYC is the local sbarros.


I doubt you would pay me anyway.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

How about if you can't prove it, you stop posting.

Do you think an ounce of weed is a large amount. You realize your on a weed growing website right? I kind of assume we all have about a pound just sitting around.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2022)

LETS GO BOSTON


----------



## NYCBambu (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> How about if you can't prove it, you stop posting.
> 
> Do you think an ounce of weed is a large amount. You realize your on a weed growing website right? I kind of assume we all have about a pound just sitting around.


I guess I am small time. I got no pounds laying around.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I kind of assume we all have about a pound just sitting around.


I keep a Qt. jar in the car to hand out to streetcorner bums


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I guess I am small time. I got no pounds laying around.


I’m small time and I always have over a pound lying around. 

You must grow like you post.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 11, 2022)

He grows 'em HUGE like trump


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 11, 2022)

I only grow it for the fire wood.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I only grow it for the fire wood.
> View attachment 5196169


Looks like a successful year!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like a successful year!


Here's this year's purple urkle beside the 14' sunflower. The netting was for snap peas that have since been harvested. 

Similar to the knighted napper, I've jarred ounces to give away. Once on my way to Mom's, I noticed a redhead with a bong on the front porch - slammed on the brakes and presented her with jar of C99. Random acts of kindness freak people out.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> An overthrow with no weapons and no military. Yeah ok. BLM was 1000 times more organized. They know how to riot properly.


Yes, it failed. Not that Trump didn't try. What? Do you think a crime is not committed if the attempt fails? I can understand why you want to tell us Trump didn't try. After all, MAGA GOP are still scheming and are plotting to try again. 

Until you admit that the Jan 6 attack on the Capitol Building was a coup attempt. Until you admit that Biden won and Trump lost. Until MAGA Republicans do that. You are a domestic enemy of the United States. All of you. "_I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;_ : That is part of the oath of office that Senators swear to. MAGA Republicans in Congress are Oath Breakers.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I grew up in NYC, 43 years I spent there. I still own property in Queens, where illegals sleep in my driveway and piss on my car. All thanks to democrats such as yourself, great job!


Not surprised. You should treat people better.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

Biden's speech worked: MAGA is now on notice


Despite warnings Biden's speech would backfire, it's had a galvanizing effect — and it's helping wake people up




www.salon.com





*Biden's speech worked: Nearly 6 in 10 Americans agree MAGA is a threat to democracy*
Despite warnings Biden's speech would backfire, it's had a galvanizing effect — and it's helping wake people up

Last week, President Joe Biden gave a speech warning that "Donald Trump and the MAGA Republicans represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our republic." Since then, Republicans have been performing umbrage. This, in turn, led to a great deal of media worrying about whether Biden's speech was "divisive" or could backfire by recasting the fight to save democracy in "partisan" terms. There was reason to be worried. Americans tend to distrust politicians, viewing their public proclamations as political noise better dismissed than taken seriously. But in this case, it appears Biden's choice to give the speech worked to focus voter attention on the very real threat to democracy posed by Trump and the MAGA movement. 

Biden gave his speech right before Labor Day weekend and then Reuters/Ipsos polled Americans after the holiday. What they found was a solid 58% of respondents agreed with Biden that Trump and his movement are undermining democracy. Interestingly, 59% also agreed that the speech was "divisive," showing that all the media handwringing was influencing people's responses. Clearly, a lot of respondents are of the belief that they are smart enough to see the truth in Biden's words but worry that other Americans are not. Still, Biden accomplished what he set out to do. Americans are listening, paying attention, and really beginning to believe the threat to democracy is real.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

Sept 1 speech wasn't the end of it. He's crafting the message to make it clear. Not ALL Republicans are traitors, just the ones who are trying to steal this country from the people. 









Biden assails Trump loyalists but not all Republicans after backlash


Democratic President Joe Biden assailed "MAGA Republicans" loyal to Donald Trump as he spent Labor Day working to ensure union workers provide strong turnout for Democratic candidates in the November elections.




www.reuters.com





*Biden assails Trump loyalists but not all Republicans after backlash*

WEST MIFFLIN, Pa., Sept 5 (Reuters) - Democratic President Joe Biden on Monday assailed "MAGA Republicans" loyal to former President Donald Trump as he spent Labor Day working to ensure union workers provide strong turnout for Democratic candidates in the November elections.

"We have a choice," Biden told a union crowd in West Mifflin, Pennsylvania, near Pittsburgh. *"Trump and the MAGA Republicans made their choice. We can work to have a better America or we can continue down this sliding path to oblivion where we don't want to go."*

"Not every Republican is a MAGA Republican, not every Republican embraces that extreme ideology. But the extreme MAGA Republicans in Congress have chosen to go backwards, full of anger, violence, hate and division," Biden said in Milwaukee.

*"There's no democracy where you can be pro-insurrection and pro-democracy," he said in a reference to the assault on the U.S. Capitol.*

OOPS, I brought up the assault on the US Capitol. @NYCBambu is going to respond with another stupid attempt to equate Jan 6 with BLM protests.

It doesn't work. Not for most people.


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2022)

as a reminder again
homophobia, transphobia, name calling etc, not going to be tolerated in politics anymore
you can read the sticky here:





Politics Guidlines - Must Read


Hey Everyone, The Political section of our forum has strayed far from the rules and TOS we have provided. We will implement the standard rule set of the forum back into political discussions/ and sub-sections of the forum. We agree you should have freedom of speech; however, your freedom of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

Some MAGA Republicans are going to feel insulted and angry. Cry me a river.

*Biden Goes Full 'Dark Brandon' In Scathing Impression Of Republican Hypocrisy*
_“I love ’em, man," he said. "They ain’t got no shame."

President Joe Biden seems to be taking the gloves off ― and his supporters are loving it.

At an event Thursday, he not only called out Republicans for claiming credit for the infrastructure projects they voted against, he even did an impression of the typical GOP lawmaker doing just that.
The $1.2 trillion bill to improve roads, bridges, ports, water systems, high-speed internet and more passed with the help of 13 Republicans in the House and 19 in the Senate.

“We got a little help from Republicans. Not a lot, but enough to get it passed,” Biden said at the Democratic National Committee’s Summer Meeting. “But the truth is, there are a lot more Republicans taking credit for that bill than actually voted for it.”

Indeed, numerous GOP lawmakers have crowed about the projects coming to their states and districts as if they had had a hand in it when it fact they voted against it.
Biden launched into an impression of them.

“Now we’re gonna build this new bridge here. We’re all for it. And, by the way, this new road,” he said, before reverting to his normal voice: “I love ’em, man. They ain’t got no shame. They don’t have any shame.”









Biden Goes Full 'Dark Brandon' In Scathing Impression Of Republican Hypocrisy


“I love ’em, man," he said. "They ain’t got no shame."




www.huffpost.com




_
Biden is civil and humorous. But his opponents excoriate him. Meanwhile, Trump can't utter a single sentence without calling others slimy, disgusting, dumb son of a bitch. Son of a bitch is a common one of Trump's. Has Biden ever said that in a public speech or on Twitter? I don't think so? Oh and "Biden is divisive". laughing out loud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568020355520024576


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 11, 2022)

Our gas prices have dropped to $1.43 a litre ..... thank you Joe


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 11, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> I guess I am small time. I got no pounds laying around.


 I’m a closet grower and have pounds. Step up your game


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

I called somebody a MAGA Republican, which is to any person who supports US democracy, an insult. 

I hope I don't get banned.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I called somebody a MAGA Republican, which is to any person who supports US democracy, an insult.
> 
> I hope I don't get banned.


I think you haven’t crossed the line into the grid of Guid.

Heck, I called someone a libertarian. Many a pearl to clutch over that, but somehow I am still on this side of that fateful boundary.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I called somebody a MAGA Republican, which is to any person who supports US democracy, an insult.
> 
> I hope I don't get banned.


Most of my posts vanished. No ban tho


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Most of my posts vanished. No ban tho


I've had a few vanish. When a particularly vile troll was given the ban hammer, they deleted all their posts and replies to them. Mine got thrown out with the wash water. 

No big deal. 

Death to right wing trolls.

I have no issues with their policy. I might poke fun but it was getting obnoxious. Rolli seems to have gone absent and that's when they started their vile shit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I called somebody a MAGA Republican, which is to any person who supports US democracy, an insult.
> 
> I hope I don't get banned.


How dare you!!! I figure there will be a few falling on swords to get clarification. Is calling someone dumb a trait or name calling ….. guess I’ll find out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Similar to the knighted napper, I've jarred ounces to give away. Once on my way to Mom's, I noticed a redhead with a bong on the front porch - slammed on the brakes and presented her with jar of C99.


Yeah, I like giving pot to girls 



Ozumoz66 said:


> Random acts of kindness freak people out.


It's a rare and wonderful feeling to be presented with the opportunity to do a good deed


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5196201


Proper flag etiquette would require that flag to be burned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Proper flag etiquette would require that flag to be burned


we do understand symbolism, right?...as in trump not only tore the flag, he shit on it as well. at least the artist didn't depict Biden on his knees, washing the torn flag free of trump's feces, before repairing his damage


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2022)

yeah so if you quote someone who was posting something that was against tos, i just toss it all out its easier than me editing and removing their posts from 20 pages of replies. Because if i don't remove your posts or edit it than the deleted original post stays so its not always about you breaking rule so much as the person you quoted did.

you will know if you get an infraction. as the sticky mentions you will notified, if you have any questions you can inbox me (nicely) about your post removal


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> How dare you!!! I figure there will be a few falling on swords to get clarification. Is calling someone dumb a trait or name calling ….. guess I’ll find out.


yes it would be. 

Same as libtard, and magat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

sunni said:


> yes it would be.
> 
> Same as libtard, and magat


really? magat is name calling? it's what they are...i can call them whatever, but they're magats..calling a dung beetle trump doesn't...ok, bad example...


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2022)

sunni said:


> yes it would be.
> 
> Same as libtard, and magat


Ok thanks!!! Yes it should make for a more enjoyable experience ……. It’s been nice knowing some of you .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? magat is name calling? it's what they are...i can call them whatever, but they're magats..calling a dung beetle trump doesn't...ok, bad example...


Bye Rodger!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ok thanks!!! Yes it should make for a more enjoyable experience ……. It’s been nice knowing some of you .


Think of all of the things you’ll get done around the house.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? magat is name calling? it's what they are...i can call them whatever, but they're magats..calling a dung beetle trump doesn't...ok, bad example...


if youre directly calling someone that than yes its name calling same as libtard, we all know what those are play on words


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


>


Brought to you by my favorite republicans


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Brought to you by my favorite republicans


He's not Incumbent and the ticket will split a thousand ways- Rick Wilson was quoted 'all we need to peel off is 3-8%?..hold my beer'.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? magat is name calling? it's what they are...i can call them whatever, but they're magats..calling a dung beetle trump doesn't...ok, bad example...


Wouldn't proper spelling of the larvae be correct?..maggot?

Someone called me a Muppet the other day is that strike one for them?

This is meant as a goalpost moving exercise..because it's subjective. I was on slowdown mode by one mod and another mod said they looked at my offense (after I came back) and I shouldn't have been on. I've had several so if the next is the last?'..






I used to bounce my daughter on my knee to this^^^.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2022)

*Gas prices keep plunging*








Gas prices keep plunging


In the gulf coast region, it's down to $3.27 on average




www.axios.com


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 12, 2022)

What if I wanted to reply to someone with a lovely song about how I feel for them?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2022)

*Biden Approval Rating Gets Big Bounce From Young Americans*








Biden Approval Rating Gets Big Bounce From Young Americans


President Joe Biden's approval rating bounced among young Americans amid lower gas prices and college loan forgiveness, the IBD/TIPP Poll finds.




www.investors.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Gas prices keep plunging*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's 3.49 in town, if you get out in the county away from the tourists, it's 3.05, and a couple of places that make a point of always being lower than everyone else have gas for 2.99


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> What if I wanted to reply to someone with a lovely song about how I feel for them?


You mean like


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean like


Not exactly


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's 3.49 in town, if you get out in the county away from the tourists, it's 3.05, and a couple of places that make a point of always being lower than everyone else have gas for 2.99


still $5/ here


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Think of all of the things you’ll get done around the house.


Oh boy yay .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's 3.49 in town, if you get out in the county away from the tourists, it's 3.05, and a couple of places that make a point of always being lower than everyone else have gas for 2.99


Go Brandon!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's 3.49 in town, if you get out in the county away from the tourists, it's 3.05, and a couple of places that make a point of always being lower than everyone else have gas for 2.99


About $3.80 here today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> About $3.80 here today.


we're not the cheapest place in the country, by far, but we're usually a good bit under the national average...i think it's because they know they pay us shit, so they can't charge us a lot if they want us to be able to make it to work...and there is also the aspect of wanting the tourists to be able to afford at least one tank of gas before they are completely broke, so they can get at least part way home


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2022)

$5.58 a US gallon here when converted ...... I guess it’s Biden’s fault lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> About $3.80 here today.


 $4.19 for regular (87 octane) here today


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

3.20 to 3.55 depending where you are in and around st louis, i use gas buddy when i need to fuel but my vehicle is pretty easy on gas thankfully


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 13, 2022)

Under $3.99 all over Michigan and I’m in the high dollar gas region


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

$3.09 for me, some areas in town $2.89


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

I look at the price when I gas up, but I only get to town about once a month, so I don't remember what it was when I filled up last. I'm sure it's less now though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> I look at the price when I gas up, but I only get to town about once a month, so I don't remember what it was when I filled up last. I'm sure it's less now though.


it's been drop pretty regularly down this way.....we expect gas reg stuff to be under $3 a gal by the weekend....well see


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's been drop pretty regularly down this way.....we expect gas reg stuff to be under $3 a gal by the weekend....well see


a couple of hours ago

all hail dark brandon


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a couple of hours ago
> View attachment 5197270
> all hail dark brandon


nice....ours should be about there this weekend out where i'm at.....in town it will prolly b lower.....


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

I get my gas at walmart, I looked at gasbuddy. and it's $3.15. Two cents per gallon savings with walmart shopping card. I'm down to one bag of stir-fry, so we are talking about going to town tomorrow. Bad thing is my tank is still full.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm down to one bag of stir-fry


I could totally work that into a country song


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I could totally work that into a country song


Right after Hurricane Michael it was the lack of edamame that was keeping me up at night. Try rhyming something with that. 

(I did drive to Dothan Al, an hour away, a few times before I found them on line and/or my local store got rebuilt) But these fucked up supply chain days my stress level is an inverse ratio to the amount of stir-fry and green beans in the freezer. Lucky for me, the wife went out with her buddies and ran by walmart and the freezers were full for a change. She picked me up 10 bags, so I'm good for a couple three weeks now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Try rhyming something with that.


Cat
Hat 
Bat


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Right after Hurricane Michael it was the lack of edamame that was keeping me up at night. Try rhyming something with that.
> 
> (I did drive to Dothan Al, an hour away, a few times before I found them on line and/or my local store got rebuilt) But these fucked up supply chain days my stress level is an inverse ratio to the amount of stir-fry and green beans in the freezer. Lucky for me, the wife went out with her buddies and ran by walmart and the freezers were full for a change. She picked me up 10 bags, so I'm good for a couple three weeks now.


ate a mommy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Right after Hurricane Michael it was the lack of edamame that was keeping me up at night. Try rhyming something with that.
> 
> (I did drive to Dothan Al, an hour away, a few times before I found them on line and/or my local store got rebuilt) But these fucked up supply chain days my stress level is an inverse ratio to the amount of stir-fry and green beans in the freezer. Lucky for me, the wife went out with her buddies and ran by walmart and the freezers were full for a change. She picked me up 10 bags, so I'm good for a couple three weeks now.


i tried, but it all had something to do with your mommy....


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ate a mommy





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i tried, but it all had something to do with your mommy....


A friend of mine, when she was a little kid her dad tried to adjust his cussing by calling mf'ers mommy tappers. That has country song written all over it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> A friend of mine, when she was a little kid her dad tried to adjust his cussing by calling mf'ers mommy tappers. That has country song written all over it.


lately I’m using motherhuggers.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)

Speaking of Dark Brandon, he kicked ass and took names with the railroads didn't he?

The ,mans too big. The mans too strong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lately I’m using motherhuggers.


do i even need to tell you I am still un-moderated? motherfuckers are motherfuckers, and the only real variable is what other curses i use as verbs, adverbs, or adjectives...


----------



## drumrol (Sep 15, 2022)

He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

and we have a new squirrel


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


Look who's working the night shift, it's 1:00am in Moscow


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


Thank goodness we are now enjoying his successor.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2022)

*White House eliminates potential hurdles for immigrants on public benefits trying to obtain legal status*








White House eliminates potential hurdles for immigrants on public benefits trying to obtain legal status


The Biden administration has finalized a rule eliminating potential hurdles for immigrants using some public benefits and trying to obtain legal status, according to a newly released regulation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


Like every other recession caused by republican policy, the democrats will get us out. Investing in getting off the Middle East “tit” is bad thing?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


My bad I thought you were talking about Biden. I agree trump and his son are crooks!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


did you come up with that pile of shit on your own, or did you just copy a transcript of a fucktard carlson segment?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570753126067769346


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

*Governing Or Golfing? A Check-In On Today's Top 2024 Contenders | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
14,383 views Sep 15, 2022 As likely 2024 contender Donald Trump takes meetings from golf courses, and Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis flies planeloads of migrants to Martha’s Vineyard, President Biden is working to broker a deal between railroad companies and their workers. He’s trying to govern and avert a strike that could’ve paralyzed the country — all while his GOP opponents just want to troll. Journalist Peter Goodman joins Mehdi to discuss.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Like every other recession caused by republican policy, the democrats will get us out. Investing in getting off the Middle East “tit” is bad thing?


I'm all for turning it into one big diamond.

Can't wait for more LIV branded sports.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. *Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business*. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. *He is a crook*; his son is a druggy and a crook.


Check your stash.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-global-oil-usa-china/chinese-buyers-snap-up-u-s-oil-purchases-at-widest-discounts-ever-idUSKBN21J4UO


Who spends more on Lawyers?
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2022/sep/05/donald-trump-tried-pay-lawyer-horse-book-david-enrich-servants-of-the-damned


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Soybeans does that to people.


Tasty little things. Do you flavor them with something?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

*Winning "Meh" Voters | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## garybo (Sep 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Soybeans does that to people.


Navy beans also work, great for clearing the room.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Tasty little things. Do you flavor them with something?


Green beans and stir-fry. I have a black/red pepper mix called hot shot that I like to add. On fast days I add a boiled egg.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Green beans and stir-fry. I have a black/red pepper mix called hot shot that I like to add. On fast days I add a boiled egg.


The McCormick dry blend?
If you can find it and don’t mind a wet sauce, try Tapatío. It is cheap but doesn’t taste it. I was turned onto it by a friend, and it is now a cooktop stalwart.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The McCormick dry blend?
> If you can find it and don’t mind a wet sauce, try Tapatío. It is cheap but doesn’t taste it. I was turned onto it by a friend, and it is now a cooktop stalwart.


The dry works good for me. Not sure about brand, but it's called hot shot. 

My peppers are about the only part of my garden to make it this far into summer. We've done about all you can do with peppers. I haven't blended any sauce like that this year, but we've made about 8 bottles of sauce so far. I used to blend all my extra hots and use it around the edge of the garden fence as an added layer of protection. (extra peppers, not extra hot peppers)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The McCormick dry blend?
> If you can find it and don’t mind a wet sauce, try Tapatío. It is cheap but doesn’t taste it. I was turned onto it by a friend, and it is now a cooktop stalwart.


I drench this on everything. Eggs, Chips, Burritos, Tacos, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I drench this on everything. Eggs, Chips, Burritos, Tacos, etc.


I know I’ve used enough when it’s spicy twicey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Do you think Biden gave a fuck where he sat? 
Would Trump have threatened Brition if he didn't sit where he wanted, somewhere inappropriate?
Would he insult the royals and country because Bannon told him it would trigger the libs back home?
Do you think Trump would have humiliated America at the ceremonies and perhaps even got kicked out of the country? 
Said something profoundly offensive and stupid?
He wouldn't have been invited if he were POTUS, just like his buddy Putin. Joe just sat in his assigned seat and didn't make himself the center of attention or bully his way to a seat up front with the family, where Trump would be scratching his nuts and picking his nose in boredom. MAGA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

One other thing, Trump would also insist that he got bigger crowd sizes than the queen's multitude of mourners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572318389086916612


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 20, 2022)

drumrol said:


> He is the WORST president in history. He is letting in millions of illegals, criminals, drugs, and everything else on the southern border and we are paying for their housing, phones, healthcare, and everything else. This green new deal is a bunch of crap. Talk about putting the cart in front of the horse. Shutdown and regulate our fossil fuel out of business. SPEND<SPEND<SPEND. His latest billion-dollar inflation reduction act is a joke. You can't spend your way out of inflation and majority of this goes for green energy crap. He is a crook; his son is a druggy and a crook.


And I’m still paying a buck more than you all for gas….. fuck Bid….. oh wait, fuck Trudeau, how’s bout we just fuck everyone, pffff.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572318389086916612


I had my semi annual teeth cleaning today, so a trip to town. I gassed up for $3.09 a gallon. Not too bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And I’m still paying a buck more than you all for gas….. fuck Bid….. oh wait, fuck Trudeau, how’s bout we just fuck everyone, pffff.


We should be paying a buck a gallon extra tax to subsidize EV purchases, more EVs will mean lower prices eventually as demand for gas is reduced. New research on global warming means we will have to move faster, much faster.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And I’m still paying a buck more than you all for gas….. fuck Bid….. oh wait, fuck Trudeau, how’s bout we just fuck everyone, pffff.


not us ‘Fornians. The cheap station is up to $5.10.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 20, 2022)

The fact that he can go to another country say some fucked up shit then come back and be like I didn't say that etc.. etc...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should be paying a buck a gallon extra tax to subsidize EV purchases, more EVs will mean lower prices eventually as demand for gas is reduced. New research on global warming means we will have to move faster, much faster.


Not until we have good domestic-source batteries from “not Megamusk”.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not us ‘Fornians. The cheap station is up to $5.10.


why? i never understood that...why is gas worth more in some places than in others? we're down to 2.95 at a few places, no more than 3.05 anywhere now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? i never understood that...why is gas worth more in some places than in others? we're down to 2.95 at a few places, no more than 3.05 anywhere now


It’s varies in Michigan from county to county 
It is something about distribution at least that is what the oil barons tell us


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? i never understood that...why is gas worth more in some places than in others? we're down to 2.95 at a few places, no more than 3.05 anywhere now


We have our own refineries. There are state laws controlling the composition of fuel blends, including seasonally. There are cheap molecules that boost the fuel’s octane rating that can only be used in winter fuel. They boil off too easily at the considerable summer heat we have when you aren’t right on the coast.

Combine that with not having Texas next door, and with our unhealthy obsession with using cropland and groundwater to make vehicle vodka, and … money.

The good news is that the car-happiest state in the union (bike lanes play in Cali but not in ‘Fornia) has pretty clean air as a result.

My personal adaptation is to drive a very efficient car quite slowly. As a retiree, my calendar is richer than my wallet. Time is inverse money.

I used to have a Honda Civic VX, which was ruthlessly engineered for low fuel use. A year after I got it, they introduced summer and winter fuels. Summer fuels have a mandated 10% oxygenation level, and oxygen is dead weight. My mileage reliably dropped 9-10% in April and recovered in October.

Now, oxygen content is mandated year ‘round, so the seasonal step is gone. I get marginally better mileage in summer now. The density altitude phenomenon known to pilots means I have a bit less drag.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? i never understood that...why is gas worth more in some places than in others? we're down to 2.95 at a few places, no more than 3.05 anywhere now


I don’t know if it’s worth more but different state taxes may explain discrepancies from state to state?


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should be paying a buck a gallon extra tax to subsidize EV purchases, more EVs will mean lower prices eventually as demand for gas is reduced. New research on global warming means we will have to move faster, much faster.


Please not before I hand in the corporate gas card. I really don’t even look at prices except when I get cans filled for boat and tractor . Then I head to reserve …… helping the the First Nation folks ….. buy their weed as well when want to try something .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 21, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And I’m still paying a buck more than you all for gas….. fuck Bid….. oh wait, fuck Trudeau, how’s bout we just fuck everyone, pffff.


I hope all realize this was in jest, I honestly don’t blame anyone and kind of more “oh well” it is what it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Please not before I hand in the corporate gas card. I really don’t even look at prices except when I get cans filled for boat and tractor . Then I head to reserve …… helping the the First Nation folks ….. buy their weed as well when want to try something .


The res down here is selling ounces of pretty good bud for $40 to $60! The price for government dope is now down to $130 for an ounce of good bud. They will make a killing out of cigarettes and dope! The local natives are the Mikmaw and they were known in early times for their trading prowess and operate many business enterprises in the area today...


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s varies in Michigan from county to county
> It is something about distribution at least that is what the oil barons tell us


lik in the u.p its 4.40 somehting atm. just depends where youre at. but look at the prices of gas is some places of alaska


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The res down here is selling ounces of pretty good bud for $40 to $60! The price for government dope is now down to $130 for an ounce of good bud. They will make a killing out of cigarettes and dope! The local natives are the Mikmaw and they were known in early times for their trading prowess and operate many business enterprises in the area today...


idk what governemtn dope youre smoking casue where im at you can get a zip for 99 with the taxes itd be 115. and the rez sells cheaper for tribal and more expensive for the none tribal and it doesnt even compare.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> lik in the u.p its 4.40 somehting atm. just depends where youre at. but look at the prices of gas is some places of alaska


I just did. CA and HI beat AK handily. And I am in nonurban CA. Pricier in town.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> idk what governemtn dope youre smoking casue where im at you can get a zip for 99 with the taxes itd be 115. and the rez sells cheaper for tribal and more expensive for the none tribal and it doesnt even compare.


I'm in NS and the closer res sells for $60 and the one requiring a drive sells for $40. online MOMs sell for $99 plus shipping and the NSLC sells pink cookies at $130 and ounce, 26% THC


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2022)

3.02 ish depending on where you go in the city of STL here, i kinda drive in the outskirts to get the cheaper stuff. 

circlek easy card has it down to 2.99?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know if it’s worth more but different state taxes may explain discrepancies from state to state?


it just seems like the only control on the price of gas is what ever they want to charge for it...


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in NS and the closer res sells for $60 and the one requiring a drive sells for $40. online MOMs sell for $99 plus shipping and the NSLC sells pink cookies at $130 and ounce, 26% THC


our gmo is 28% 25 an eigth and 120 an ounce and the cultivators choice same price is coming to a 35% same with our jenny kush. of course batches goes up and down. that cool to hear other states have strains that are in that percentage. but idk some of those really hard to reach places in alaska are aboutor close to 20 bucks a gal.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> our gmo is 28% 25 an eigth and 120 an ounce and the cultivators choice same price is coming to a 35% same with our jenny kush. of course batches goes up and down. that cool to hear other states have strains that are in that percentage. but idk some of those really hard to reach places in alaska are aboutor close to 20 bucks a gal.


they have to fly it in.









Fuel in the Alaska village of Noatak was $16 a gallon. The costs are more than just money.


Aging infrastructure, climate change and global conflict are going to keep fuel prices in more parts of rural Alaska unmanageably high, and potentially worse.




www.adn.com


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> they have to fly it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which still makes there gas more expensive. prolly the same in beaver island mi. literally in the middle of lake michigan.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> which still makes there gas more expensive. prolly the same in beaver island mi. literally in the middle of lake michigan.


they can use a ship to there; much cheaper.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I just did. CA and HI beat AK handily. And I am in nonurban CA. Pricier in town.


.

This matches what I've seen around my town lately. We pay about a dollar more per gal in Oregon than elsewhere. It's not a big deal to me, I don't drive much but it adds up for those with long commutes.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 22, 2022)

youre only 80 cents more then me atm. and cali has the highest oil taxes in the states next to pennsylvania and illinois but thatd be expected living in the state with the most green energy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

just paid $2.95 a gal today........thank you...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> youre only 80 cents more then me atm. and cali has the highest oil taxes in the states next to pennsylvania and illinois but thatd be expected living in the state with the most green energy.


Oregon is tucked away in the north western corner of the country. Oregon's population is only about 4 million and our laws are not friendly toward refineries, so gas, diesel, etc. cost more. It's a beautiful state. Most in this state agree. $1 less for gas and the consequent pollution, pipelines, commitment to fossil fuels, building refineries it would take to get cheap gasoline vs the lush, green and (almost) clean Willamette Valley, deserts and Columbia River Valley? Most Oregonians choose the latter. This is no utopia and the urban-rural divide is sharper than in most states. For those who manage to make it here, it's pretty good.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> just paid $2.95 a gal today........thank you...


JK w/ the angry emoji.

TX is different from OR. I drove though your state once. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> JK w/ the angry emoji.
> 
> TX is different from OR. I drove though your state once. I'm glad you like it.


meh, this state is fucked especially when it comes to the govonor and his cronies, most of the people i haven't talking to have pretty much shot the symbol of the international good will at him and his antics

keep in mind i live in the boonies 30miles outside of a major city and that's what i just paid today.....closer to town it will be cheaper than that, and if you lived near a coastal city where the refineries are, it will be even cheaper i've found out....

no worries about the emoji


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oregon is tucked away in the north western corner of the country. Oregon's population is only about 4 million and our laws are not friendly toward refineries, so gas, diesel, etc. cost more. It's a beautiful state. Most in this state agree. $1 less for gas and the consequent pollution, pipelines, commitment to fossil fuels, building refineries it would take to get cheap gasoline vs the lush, green and (almost) clean Willamette Valley, deserts and Columbia River Valley? Most Oregonians choose the latter. This is no utopia and the urban-rural divide is sharper than in most states. For those who manage to make it here, it's pretty good.


I’ve traveled in Oregon. I especially liked the region behind the mountains, such as the Redmond-Bend area — except politically. Cali/Fornia has a very similar cultural division. I live in toxic-evangelical Magastan. Obersturmbannführer McCarthy’s former district, for grief’s sake.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should be paying a buck a gallon extra tax to subsidize EV purchases, more EVs will mean lower prices eventually as demand for gas is reduced. New research on global warming means we will have to move faster, much faster.


Looks your future EV would be dead in the water this weekend ! Stay safe!!!! My kids are gonna let me how they make out in the morning in Bermuda !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Looks your future EV would be dead in the water this weekend ! Stay safe!!!! My kids are gonna let me how they make out in the morning in Bermuda !


We're in the bullseye! Like it or not in a decade many people will need to contend with EV charging in a disaster or evacuation, so someone will need to do some infrastructure planning. On the flip side yer EV could power yer house for a couple of days or more if it was charged when the lights went out, systems can be designed to use a charging or charged car as a UPS automatically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Looks your future EV would be dead in the water this weekend ! Stay safe!!!! My kids are gonna let me how they make out in the morning in Bermuda !


The eye should pass about 50 miles west of me...


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The eye should pass about 50 miles east of me...
> View attachment 5201850


NOOO!!! The Oak Island treasure will be washed away!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> NOOO!!! The Oak Island treasure will be washed away!!


More addictive than crack lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> More addictive than crack lol


Their real close


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The eye should pass about 50 miles west of me...
> View attachment 5201850


Hope you ride it out safely!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hope you ride it out safely!


It's starting to blow good now, so the lights will probably go out overnight, it's slowing down and will stick around for 12 hours with 140km/hr winds and I'm on the wrong side of the bullseye! So maybe I'll curl up with a good book and listen to the radio tomorrow, provided the roof stays on!  I got my propane stove for meals and coffee, plenty of LED flashlights and lots of bud, so I'm good to go.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's starting to blow good now, so the lights will probably go out overnight, it's slowing down and will stick around for 12 hours with 140km/hr winds and I'm on the wrong side of the bullseye! So maybe I'll curl up with a good book and listen to the radio tomorrow, provided the roof stays on!  I got my propane stove for meals and coffee, plenty of LED flashlights and lots of bud, so I'm good to go.


One heading toward me as well


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 23, 2022)

You guys all stay safe! My kids rode it out without any major issues. Power was out for about 5-6 hours and the dog peed on floor cause he wasn’t going outside lol and no damage to the house at all.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 24, 2022)

DIY - you shall be remembered. It's been 11 hours since his last post. The longest in RIU history he has not posted. I pray he was not washed away with the Oak Island treasure vault. Maybe he became the 7th victim taken and the treasure will now be found? Only the next episodes will tell us


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> DIY - you shall be remembered. It's been 11 hours since his last post. The longest in RIU history he has not posted. I pray he was not washed away with the Oak Island treasure vault. Maybe he became the 7th victim taken and the treasure will now be found? Only the next episodes will tell us


Cell service is always the first thing to go.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Cell service is always the first thing to go.


Could not find visual pun for a wireless friar. But this made me giggle.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Cell service is always the first thing to go.


I hear it’s like a 2 hour lineup at the only Tim’s with power in Nova Scotia for a coffee


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I hear it’s like a 2 hour lineup at the only Tim’s with power in Nova Scotia for a coffee


I was in Ontario during the blackout of ‘03.
My hosts drove me past a Tim Hortons that was dark. They explained why that was quite creepy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The res down here is selling ounces of pretty good bud for $40 to $60! The price for government dope is now down to $130 for an ounce of good bud. They will make a killing out of cigarettes and dope! The local natives are the Mikmaw and they were known in early times for their trading prowess and operate many business enterprises in the area today...


It’s $20 oz for super silver haze, girlfriend says it’s quite good, there is a major price war happening between the 20-30 dispensaries within 10 sq miles on the reserve . Not sure if the quality/testing is up to provincial standards though .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was in Ontario during the blackout of ‘03.
> My hosts drove me past a Tim Hortons that was dark. They explained why that was quite creepy.


That’s when we lost our house of blueberry clones….. so sad .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> DIY - you shall be remembered. It's been 11 hours since his last post. The longest in RIU history he has not posted. I pray he was not washed away with the Oak Island treasure vault. Maybe he became the 7th victim taken and the treasure will now be found? Only the next episodes will tell us


95% of power is out and they can’t get out till wind drops below 50mph so it’ll be weeks for some .


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> 95% of power is out and they can’t get out till wind drops below 50mph so it’ll be weeks for some .


I was regaled with tales of the great ice storm that had some neighborhoods without power for two months.

People pulled together and made it through, sharing food, water, warmth. 

Big limbs would crash down for more months after.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was regaled with tales of the great ice storm that had some neighborhoods without power for two months.


I lost my hamster! Tobogganed off the roof of our house. Snow was plowed as high as utility poles. Dad gave us a quarter for doing a somersault in our underwear at -32°C. Skipped church. Paper route cancelled. Stayed at my uncle's place that had a propane oven. Profound/fond memories of people helping others.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I lost my hamster! Tobogganed off the roof of our house. Snow was plowed as high as utility poles. Dad gave us a quarter for doing a somersault in our underwear at -32°C. Skipped church. Paper route cancelled. Stayed at my uncle's place that had a propane oven. Profound/fond memories of people helping others.


that's what it was like when i was a kid. now people ignore each other, struggle through on their own, live next to people for years and don't know more than first names...sure is a good thing we got social media, or people would never talk to each other.....


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was regaled with tales of the great ice storm that had some neighborhoods without power for two months.
> 
> People pulled together and made it through, sharing food, water, warmth.
> 
> Big limbs would crash down for more months after.


14 days for me, we finally got a generator after a week. It was ok, like a camping trip in a really nice tent lol. Brothers and my family moved in together as he had the wood stove (I had electric heat/heat pump . I had just got back from the Arctic in Sept and had lots of Char, brook trout and he had a moose in freezer so we eat really well lol. The tree thing was scary, stayed out of the woods for a bit lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I lost my hamster! Tobogganed off the roof of our house. Snow was plowed as high as utility poles. Dad gave us a quarter for doing a somersault in our underwear at -32°C. Skipped church. Paper route cancelled. Stayed at my uncle's place that had a propane oven. Profound/fond memories of people helping others.


Snow? Fuck it was an inch of ice everywhere here. We actually were collecting rain water from eves and the lake was still partially open ! We could skate everywhere lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

Actually I’m confused about dates, the bad one was 1998 here and 14 days without power, that’s when we lost the clones .


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

Gee I hope DIY is ok .


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Gee I hope DIY is ok .


the loss of signal gotta suck.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the loss of signal gotta suck.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 24, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I’m confused about dates, the bad one was 1998 here and 14 days without power, that’s when we lost the clones .


Yeah, it's all a blur here too. My recall was from the late 70s, back when winters were cold. 

Sure wish I had Dutch Passion blueberry from twenty some years ago.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Yeah, it's all a blur here too. My recall was from the late 70s, back when winters were cold.
> 
> Sure wish I had Dutch Passion blueberry from twenty some years ago.


Had a buddy say that the other day, “sure wish you had that blueberry”. So do I lol. We got the clones in BC and flew them back sewn in a winter coat in tubes. Had lots of adventures back in the day lol.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the loss of signal gotta suck.


After Michael it was hit or miss. Most of the time if you did get signal, it was only strong enough to text. We listened to a lot of radio. The NPR and the country station was all that was on. (now the NPR station's ads all say "here when you need us) I was without power for 13 days.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 25, 2022)

Majority of Democrats want candidate other than Biden in 2024: poll


Just 35 percent of Democrats and Democrat-leaning independents want President Biden to run for second term in 2024, according to a new ABC News-Washington Post poll. The poll, produced by Langer Re…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Majority of Democrats want candidate other than Biden in 2024: poll
> 
> 
> Just 35 percent of Democrats and Democrat-leaning independents want President Biden to run for second term in 2024, according to a new ABC News-Washington Post poll. The poll, produced by Langer Re…
> ...


Did Biden say he was running, Chicken Little?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Majority of Democrats want candidate other than Biden in 2024: poll
> 
> 
> Just 35 percent of Democrats and Democrat-leaning independents want President Biden to run for second term in 2024, according to a new ABC News-Washington Post poll. The poll, produced by Langer Re…
> ...


who did they favor over Biden?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 25, 2022)

doublejj said:


> who did they favor over Biden?


Anyone other than.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Anyone other than.


give me a name......I see Joe Biden as a winner


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 25, 2022)

From here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m739YTOWuNW701bxez2RK8tHYBPrIlirE_XyVm4ElSM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> 95% of power is out and they can’t get out till wind drops below 50mph so it’ll be weeks for some .


on the phone right now I don't expect power for days


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm still trying to figure out how to use this phone thing I'm charging it up in the car I'm kind of hoping I'll have power back tomorrow but maybe the next


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2022)

We got Bullseye here most of the provinces without power Pei is wrecked from


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2022)

Oh well off to bed


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh well off to bed


be well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

he can be a pain in the ass, but i'm glad he's alright...it gets quiet without his fucking optimism.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 25, 2022)

Who’s our real president? Joe Biden — or the staffers who keep walking back his comments?


Shortly after the election, Time magazine bragged about how a “cabal” of business and media and government folks “saved” the election by ensuring that Biden took office. Now America has to live wit…




nypost.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> on the phone right now I don't expect power for days


Yes you guys got walloped , it’s a miracle more weren’t killed. I saw lines of Ontario hydro trucks heading east on Friday to help out. Take care!!!


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We got Bullseye here most of the provinces without power Pei is wrecked from


Glad to hear you are alright. You guys took a punch. 

Here the government didn't get around until a couple three days in. Neighbors with tractors and chainsaws made a lot of headway at the start. But after a couple days, there was lots of food and water centers open, cops from other states, national guard, all sorts of folks asking how they could help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Glad to hear you are alright. You guys took a punch.
> 
> Here the government didn't get around until a couple three days in. Neighbors with tractors and chainsaws made a lot of headway at the start. But after a couple days, there was lots of food and water centers open, cops from other states, national guard, all sorts of folks asking how they could help.


Same here, we had over 1000 power crews many from other provinces and Maine, we send power crews as far south as Florida in emergencies, though perhaps not this time. I got power back about 2 hours ago and I'm good to go, no damage to my property and not too much damage in my town. Florida is next in the barrel!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Glad to hear you are alright. You guys took a punch.
> 
> Here the government didn't get around until a couple three days in. Neighbors with tractors and chainsaws made a lot of headway at the start. But after a couple days, there was lots of food and water centers open, cops from other states, national guard, all sorts of folks asking how they could help.


I was just chatting with friends in Florida, Sarasota and they are about to get whacked by Ian, Fionia was a wild ride!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was just chatting with friends in Florida, Sarasota and they are about to get whacked by Ian, Fionia was a wild ride!


Knock. knock...

Who's there?

Sarasota

Sarasota who? 

Sarasota in the fridge?


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Same here, we had over 1000 power crews many from other provinces and Maine, we send power crews as far south as Florida in emergencies, though perhaps not this time. I got power back about 2 hours ago and I'm good to go, no damage to my property and not too much damage in my town. Florida is next in the barrel!


That is great news. Panama City TV stations was talking about local crews heading south. We are getting pretty good at it. Sad to say, but we will be getting more practice every year.

Ian is going to be very bad. But it will be a good TV storm. We never got to see Michael on TV. By the time we got power (or in our case, bought a generator) the news had moved on to something else.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was just chatting with friends in Florida, Sarasota and they are about to get whacked by Ian, Fiona was a wild ride!


They should have named the current one Shrek.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Knock. knock...
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


Some say Tuscaloosa was named for an Italian circus animal’s dental emergency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> That is great news. Panama City TV stations was talking about local crews heading south. We are getting pretty good at it. Sad to say, but we will be getting more practice every year.
> 
> Ian is going to be very bad. But it will be a good TV storm. We never got to see Michael on TV. By the time we got power (or in our case, bought a generator) the news had moved on to something else.


Cuba saved Florida countless times by breaking them up and weakening them before they hit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes you guys got walloped , it’s a miracle more weren’t killed. I saw lines of Ontario hydro trucks heading east on Friday to help out. Take care!!!


I got power back this evening and I'm good to go. What we experienced is nothing compared what to is gonna happen in Florida soon. I was chatting with friends in Sarasota and advised them to get out of Dodge! A cat 4 is gonna bullseye them, so it might be a good time for a road trip.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cuba saved Florida countless times by breaking them up and weakening them before they hit


When the storm goes over the mountains it does cut them up. But this one went over tobacco fields. I haven't partaken of the evil weed in years, but it always pains me when I hear of good cigars that will never get made.

My old boss's husband was national guard. He went to central america a lot. I got cuban ( or other quality) cigars for christmas for years. When she got was allow to resign, she ask some of the staff to leave to. I told her, "I'm going to miss those cigars." After that I smoked seconds for a few more years. When I stopped smoking and growing weed, I gave up cigars too.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some say Tuscaloosa was named for an Italian circus animal’s dental emergency.


Two-thirty: when a Chinaman has a dentist appointment


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Two-thirty: when a Chinaman has a dentist appointment


the young Italian girl being taken to emergency in a rented car: “Itsa hertz!”

Ok that’s it on remembered ethnic humor from me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the young Italian girl being taken to emergency in a rented car: “Itsa hertz!”
> 
> Ok that’s it on remembered ethnic humor from me.


i don't recall any of them now...but there was a Polish side of town, and a Norwegian side of town...who both told the same exact jokes about each other, just changing the nationality...and at the tender age of 8, i already thought they were both right...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall any of them now...but there was a Polish side of town, and a Norwegian side of town...who both told the same exact jokes about each other, just changing the nationality...and at the tender age of 8, i already thought they were both right...


The flat part of Austria is the Burgenland (literally castle country). Somehow evolution’s unfortunates all ended up in there. The Germans have the Frisians who are practically … Dutch.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Remember last month there was talk of CNN shifting to the right under new MAGAnagement by Chris “Boot” Licht?

Behold this petty pandering pile of orange journalism.









Biden asks if deceased congresswoman is present at White House food insecurity conference


President Joe Biden on Wednesday asked if a congresswoman who died last month was present at a White House food insecurity conference.




amp.cnn.com





some background on the New Direction.






New ‘objective’ CNN appears to be making itself objectively rightwing | CNN | The Guardian


The cable network’s CEO dramatic hiring and firing of on-air talent seems designed to woo the Fox News crowd




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Remember last month there was talk of CNN shifting to the right under new MAGAnagement by Chris “Boot” Licht?
> 
> Behold this petty pandering pile of orange journalism.
> 
> ...


CNN will gain some of that market share that fox has been exploiting. Hopefully with a little "more" truth.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> CNN will gain some of that market share that fox has been exploiting. Hopefully with a little "more" truth.











Joe Biden's latest gaffe plays right into Republicans' hands | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden once called himself a "gaffe machine" -- and his latest slip-up is a whopper.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Remember last month there was talk of CNN shifting to the right under new MAGAnagement by Chris “Boot” Licht?
> 
> Behold this petty pandering pile of orange journalism.
> 
> ...


if one portal to hell closes, satan just opens another one


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Joe Biden's latest gaffe plays right into Republicans' hands | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden once called himself a "gaffe machine" -- and his latest slip-up is a whopper.
> ...


Market Share. Sinclair Group will soon tell, could be profitable for them as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2022)

It's a Warner company now. 

*Why billionaire John Malone’s shadow looms over CNN*
_One of the world’s most powerful news outlets has a new mandate — which happens to sync with the views of one of the world’s richest men.

But the bigger question floating over one of the world’s largest and most important news organizations is why it’s changing. Is it because the CEO of Warner Bros. Discovery, its new owner, wants an overhaul? Or is it at the behest of a conservative billionaire investor in the company who sits on its board? 









Billionaire John Malone loves Fox News. But he owns a piece of CNN.


One of the world’s most powerful news outlets has a new mandate — which happens to sync with the views of one of the world’s richest men.




www.vox.com




_
So, Warner is aping Fox as if that aging segment is somehow going to find their way to a channel they've avoided for years. Fox OWNS that segment. I've seen this happen elsewhere. A board decides 10% growth year over year isn't enough and they decide to out-IBM the company that IS IBM and they put out competing products, run up debt and find out it's really hard to be IBM. 

How well has the company fared recently?









Warner Bros. Discovery Q2 2022 Earnings: Challenging Times


Warner Bros. Discovery has a high debt load relative to competitors like Netflix. See why I'm neutral on WBD stock from a practical perspective.




seekingalpha.com





*Warner Bros. Discovery: Challenging Times*
_Aug. 11, 2022
*Summary*_

_Projections were too optimistic in the May 2021 presentation titled “Discovery and WarnerMedia to Combine”._
_Warner Bros. Discovery has a high debt load relative to competitors like Netflix._
_The international ARPU is significantly lower than what we see from Netflix._

_*Introduction*
My thesis is that Warner Bros. Discovery (NASDAQ:WBD) faces challenges given the information we received after the 2Q22 period closed.

*Projections Were Too Optimistic*
Management is struggling to meet past projections. Back on June 4th, I tweeted that I didn’t understand how management could show an adjusted EBITDA slide in one part of the May 2021 “Discovery and WarnerMedia to Combine” presentation but then say the following in another part of the same presentation:_



> _Adjusted EBITDA estimates depend on future levels of revenues & expenses which are not reasonably estimable at this time. Accordingly, *we are not able to provide a reconciliation between adjusted EBITDA and the most comparable GAAP metric without unreasonable effort.*_


_This is unbelievable! They were able to make the slide and boldly present it, but they then said it requires “unreasonable effort” to explain the numbers in the slide:_

High debt, excessive risk taking, moving into markets they don't understand. I probably own some of them through an index fund. I wish I didn't.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if one portal to hell closes, satan just opens another one


Ya don’t use bladed weapons to fight the hydra. A poison dart seems the more efficacious tactic. Polonium-210 seems an all-‘round winner.

Or, if you’re feeling personal, something thermobaric.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2022)

More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.









In a reversal, the Education Dept. is excluding many from student loan relief


The Biden administration has quietly changed its guidance to disqualify borrowers who have privately-held FFEL and Perkins loans.




www.npr.org


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you’re upset about “student debt relief” but also upset they’re not just handing them out to anyone? Sounds like you just like being upset about anything Biden does


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake compassion is a right wing mainstay


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more question were you this upset when they handed out PPP loans to multi million dollar corporations?

*Most of the US’ $800 billion in paycheck protection funds went to the richest 20%*





The US' paycheck protection funds went mostly to the richest 20%


Of the $800 billion distributed by the US as part of its paycheck protection program during the covid-19 pandemic, up to 77% of it went to business owners and shareholders in the richest 20% of the population.




qz.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 29, 2022)

Are we sure this is Biden's fault? Normally, you have the high level law, then the department is the one that has to implement the technical specifics.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So you’re upset about “student debt relief” but also upset they’re not just handing them out to anyone? Sounds like you just like being upset about anything Biden does


Naw, I'm troubled by false promises. If Biden were to decriminalize cannabis as previously promised, I certainly wouldn't be upset.


Wattzzup said:


> One more question were you this upset when they handed out PPP loans to multi million dollar corporations?
> 
> *Most of the US’ $800 billion in paycheck protection funds went to the richest 20%*
> 
> ...


Many of them definitely abused those loans, which is absolutely upsetting. I'm not sure what that has to do with the student debt relief changes though.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, what changed? If I was just a disingenuous right wing blogger (even one disguised as 'a lefty') I might not care and just run with the 'broken promises' schtick.

But I am not.

Republican lawsuits throwing monkey wrenches in good policy once again. They pulled this same shit with Obamacare which has kept millions from having access to affordable health insurance in Red states.

From your link.


> In fact, a new lawsuit filed Thursday by six state attorneys general, makes this very argument. One of the plaintiffs, Missouri, is home to MOHELA, which manages both federal Direct Loans and these old FFEL program loans.
> 
> "The consolidation of MOHELA's FFELP loans harms the entity by depriving it of an asset (the FFELP loans themselves) that it currently owns," says the complaint. "The consolidation of MOHELA's FFELP loans harms the entity by depriving it of the ongoing interest payments that those loans generate."
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, I'm troubled by false promises. If Biden were to decriminalize cannabis as previously promised, I certainly wouldn't be upset.
> 
> Many of them definitely abused those loans, which is absolutely upsetting. I'm not sure what that has to do with the student debt relief changes though.


lmao how does one abuse a student loan? How many people in the senate would it take to pass legislation to decriminalize cannabis?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Hmm, what changed? If I was just a disingenuous right wing blogger (even one disguised as 'a lefty') I might not care and just run with the 'broken promises' schtick.
> 
> But I am not.
> 
> ...


I brought up the PPP loans. Sorry if I confused anyone. I just don’t remember him yelling when trump handed out money to corporations.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I brought up the PPP loans. Sorry if I confused anyone. I just don’t remember him yelling when trump handed out money to corporations.


I'm not sure why you would think I'm a Trump supporter. I have criticized him early and often. I voted for Biden, but that doesn't mean I won't be critical of him too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I brought up the PPP loans. Sorry if I confused anyone. I just don’t remember him yelling when trump handed out money to corporations.


You didn’t confuse anyone, especially not peej. You brought up a good point and peej didn’t like it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure why you would think I'm a Trump supporter. I have criticized him early and often. I voted for Biden, but that doesn't mean I won't be critical of him too.


I didn’t say you’re a trump supporter. I’m saying you weren’t in here complaining that he was HANDING out money to wealthy people. For some reason you have a hard on that Biden is providing some relief for people that are actually struggling.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fake compassion is a right wing mainstay


thoughts and prayers!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I didn’t say you’re a trump supporter. I’m saying you weren’t in here complaining that he was HANDING out money to wealthy people. For some reason you have a hard on that Biden is providing some relief for people that are actually struggling.


No I don't have a hard on for that at all. If anything I think that money could have been better directed to people more in need. 

Bringing up a completely separate issue which happened a couple of years ago, in which you self admittedly don't remember my position on, seems a bit out of place in this conversation don't you think?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More broken promises from Biden. 800,000 borrowers are gonna be *sadface*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a whole lot more then 800,000 borrowers are gonna be sadface if the republicans have their way....


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No I don't have a hard on for that at all. If anything* I think that money could have been better directed to people more in need. *


Please enlighten us


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Please enlighten us


Hunger and homelessness for starters.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

*Biden tells Al Sharpton he will run for president again in 2024*








Biden tells Al Sharpton he will run for president again in 2024


While Biden allies have said he will seek a second term, the president has shied away from making a declaration.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> a whole lot more then 800,000 borrowers are gonna be sadface if the republicans have their way....


If you were owed a large amount of money from someone, but Joe Biden said it would be okay if they stiffed you, you'd accept that right?

Anyhow, you just sold your farm, I'm in need of some dough, how about a loan? C'mon buddy, you know I'm good for it!

What if the people who bought your farm made an agreement with you where you held a note on it but Joe Biden said they didn't have to pay you, AND they get to keep the property and you had to go to work as a Walmart greeter to make ends meet? Would you be one of those pesky greeters always pestering people to see their receipt on the way out the door?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If you were owed a large amount of money from someone, but Joe Biden said it would be okay if they stiffed you, you'd accept that right?
> 
> Anyhow, you just sold your farm, I'm in need of some dough, how about a loan? C'mon buddy, you know I'm good for it!
> 
> What if the people who bought your farm made an agreement with you where you held a note on it but Joe Biden said they didn't have to pay you, AND they get to keep the property and you had to go to work as a Walmart greeter to make ends meet? Would you be one of those pesky greeters always pestering people to see their receipt on the way out the door?


Another epic fail, false comparison, you’re on a roll of stupid today.

If you look like you post, I’m not surprised you can’t get past the exit without being checked for receipts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If you were owed a large amount of money from someone, but Joe Biden said it would be okay if they stiffed you, you'd accept that right?
> 
> Anyhow, you just sold your farm, I'm in need of some dough, how about a loan? C'mon buddy, you know I'm good for it!
> 
> What if the people who bought your farm made an agreement with you where you held a note on it but Joe Biden said they didn't have to pay you, AND they get to keep the property and you had to go to work as a Walmart greeter to make ends meet? Would you be one of those pesky greeters always pestering people to see their receipt on the way out the door?


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another epic fail, false comparison, you’re on a roll of stupid today.
> 
> If you look like you post, I’m not surprised you can’t get past the exit without being checked for receipts.


How is asking a person if they would be okay with another person reneging on a debt not a good line of reasoning to illustrate the Biden is god and can forgive sins ridiculousity ? 

I look like a movie star and your wife would secretly admire my broad shoulders and dazzling smile among other things while administering to your carnal needs during your monthly trysts she feels obligated to engage in. She'd like to check more than my receipts no doubt if she ever saw me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> I look like a movie star and your wife would secretly admire my broad shoulders and dazzling smile among other things while administering to your carnal needs during your monthly trysts she feels obligated to engage in. She'd like to check more than my receipts no doubt if she ever saw me.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another epic fail, false comparison, you’re on a roll of stupid today.
> 
> If you look like you post, I’m not surprised you can’t get past the exit without being checked for receipts.


I think he found a whole flat of Mason jars of shine he forgot he had.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If you were owed a large amount of money from someone, but Joe Biden said it would be okay if they stiffed you, you'd accept that right?
> 
> Anyhow, you just sold your farm, I'm in need of some dough, how about a loan? C'mon buddy, you know I'm good for it!
> 
> What if the people who bought your farm made an agreement with you where you held a note on it but Joe Biden said they didn't have to pay you, AND they get to keep the property and you had to go to work as a Walmart greeter to make ends meet? Would you be one of those pesky greeters always pestering people to see their receipt on the way out the door?


are the people who financed your farm guilty of predatory loan practices? have they been making obscene profits while the poor farmers are just trying to get the education they've had it drummed into them that they need to be successful? did the people financing the farm mislead the farmer about opportunities in the farming industry?
and you know those pesky greeters only have to check your receipt because so many of you and yours try to steal them blind...but that's ok, right? walmart is a wage slave owner, so it's ok to steal from them...it's not like they just raise the prices so that those of us who don't steal have to pay for your fucking shit


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are the people who financed your farm guilty of predatory loan practices? have they been making obscene profits while the poor farmers are just trying to get the education they've had it drummed into them that they need to be successful? did the people financing the farm mislead the farmer about opportunities in the farming industry?
> and you know those pesky greeters only have to check your receipt because so many of you and yours try to steal them blind...but that's ok, right? walmart is a wage slave owner, so it's ok to steal from them...it's not like they just raise the prices so that those of us who don't steal have to pay for your fucking shit


I am lastingly surprised by how many apparently intelligent people think that committing immoral behavior is ok if it is against someone of whose behavior they disapprove.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If you were owed a large amount of money from someone, but Joe Biden said it would be okay if they stiffed you, you'd accept that right?
> 
> Anyhow, you just sold your farm, I'm in need of some dough, how about a loan? C'mon buddy, you know I'm good for it!
> 
> What if the people who bought your farm made an agreement with you where you held a note on it but Joe Biden said they didn't have to pay you, AND they get to keep the property and you had to go to work as a Walmart greeter to make ends meet? Would you be one of those pesky greeters always pestering people to see their receipt on the way out the door?


If I'm the one getting stiffed on the loan then it shouldn't cost the American taxpayers a dime...


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am lastingly surprised by how many apparently intelligent people think that committing immoral behavior is ok if it is against someone of whose behavior they disapprove.
> 
> View attachment 5207645


It used to be that people were able to have a duality with themselves, where we understood the difference between the things that make us happy and our duties as citizens. For example, you'd support gay marriage rights even if your feelings about it differed. Or, you'd support 2a rights even if your feelings about it differed. Today, our understanding of our duties as citizens is almost completely overshadowed by this desire for instant gratification happiness all the time. Maybe not so coincidentally, civics was removed from schools roughly thirty years ago, now we have an unprecedented volume of 30-50 year old hyperindividualists/narcissists. *cough*robroy*cough*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> Maybe not so coincidentally, civics was removed from schools roughly thirty years ago*


Not according to this:








50-State Comparison: Civic Education Policies


Education Commission of the States and the National Center for Learning and Civic Engagement periodically review state statute, administrative code,




www.ecs.org





"Every state requires students to complete coursework in civics or social studies in order to graduate."


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

It's that whole "or social studies" part. That's what the majority of public schools have been opting to do for decades.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> It's that whole "or social studies" part. That's what the majority of public schools have been opting to do for decades.


What defines "Civics" exactly? They teach US Government at my kid's high school.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> It used to be that people were able to have a duality with themselves, where we understood the difference between the things that make us happy and our duties as citizens. For example, you'd support gay marriage rights even if your feelings about it differed. Or, you'd support 2a rights even if your feelings about it differed. Today, our understanding of our duties as citizens is almost completely overshadowed by this desire for instant gratification happiness all the time. Maybe not so coincidentally, civics was removed from schools roughly thirty years ago, now we have an unprecedented volume of 30-50 year old hyperindividualists/narcissists. *cough*robroy*cough*


I used to say “I find what you say amazingly offensive, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.” That was predicated on a healthy republic. I hope to say it again, in time.


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What defines "Civics" exactly?


Basically, it's an explanation of your duties as a citizen.








What is Civics?


CivicsCivics is defined as: the study or science of the privileges and obligations of citizens.




my.lwv.org






> Civics is defined as: the study or science of the privileges and obligations of citizens.
> Civic education is the study of the theoretical, political and practical aspects of citizenship, as well as its rights and duties. It includes the study of civil law and civil code, and the study of government with attention to the role of citizens―as opposed to external factors―in the operation and oversight of government.





PJ Diaz said:


> They teach US Government at my kid's high school.


That's awesome. Did you have to take civics? Most do not.








Forgotten Purpose: Civics Education in Public Schools | NEA


Research into this long-neglected corner of the curriculum reveals surprising misconceptions about civics, and the promise it holds for student achievement.




www.nea.org






> Unfortunately, such a rigorous civics education is not available to all students. Until the 1960s, it was common for American high school students to have three separate courses in civics and government. But civics offerings were slashed as the curriculum narrowed over the ensuing decades, and lost further ground to “core subjects” under the NCLB-era standardized testing regime.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> Basically, it's an explanation of your duties as a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember to be honest, that was over 30-years ago. I think I did. I went to public school though, so maybe not. They teach a lot of things at my daughter's school that I didn't have access to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> Basically, it's an explanation of your duties as a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's high time to bring civics back into the curriculum, but you would have to monitor it carefully, it would offer some opportunity for fascist indoctrination, especially in private schools.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## BigMP (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is gonna burn out the bulb in his projector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!


----------



## BigMP (Oct 18, 2022)

Well here we are, three weeks before we all applaud the down sizing of the socialist dummies. See you again 2024! Bye


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well here we are, three weeks before we all applaud the down sizing of the socialist dummies. See you again 2024! Bye


You may be surprised. Some of us are busy Making America OK Again.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well here we are, three weeks before we all applaud the down sizing of the socialist dummies. See you again 2024! Bye


You really think that the Republicans are going to get voted out?

I am hopeful but not sure, especially in the house since they gerrymandered themselves a nice little buffer in the state level.

We shall see though, I hope you are right and all the right wing idiots that cheered on stupid shit like Trump's trade war in China that led to massive amounts of public funds getting funneled into the wealthy farmers pockets or the cash grabs they gave in their corporate overlords.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really think that the Republicans are going to get voted out?
> 
> I am hopeful but not sure, especially in the house since they gerrymandered themselves a nice little buffer in the state level.
> 
> We shall see though, I hope you are right and all the right wing idiots that cheered on stupid shit like Trump's trade war in China that led to massive amounts of public funds getting funneled into the wealthy farmers pockets or the cash grabs they gave in their corporate overlords get their comeuppance.


Fify, sentence stub


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2022)

BigMP said:


> Well here we are, three weeks before we all applaud the down sizing of the socialist dummies. See you again 2024! Bye


Biden the powerful being accused of owning the world economy kinda shows who the real dummy is
No more whining just facts
We know y’all hate those


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You may be surprised. Some of us are busy Making America OK Again.


I'd be happy with just Making America Marginal Again. MAMA!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'd be happy with just Making America Marginal Again. MAMA!


I’m not sure I understand. I detect an isolationist vibe. It reminds me vaguely of the viscerally attractive but factually detrimental assertion that the money we waste on space exploration is better diverted toward ending poverty.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not sure I understand. I detect an isolationist vibe. It reminds me vaguely of the viscerally attractive but factually detrimental assertion that the money we waste on space exploration is better diverted toward ending poverty.


That's quite the projection on your part. There was no isolationist vibe intended, inherent, or implied in my statement.


----------



## BigMP (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really think that the Republicans are going to get voted out?
> 
> I am hopeful but not sure, especially in the house since they gerrymandered themselves a nice little buffer in the state level.
> 
> We shall see though, I hope you are right and all the right wing idiots that cheered on stupid shit like Trump's trade war in China that led to massive amounts of public funds getting funneled into the wealthy farmers pockets or the cash grabs they gave in their corporate overlords.


Hahahaha, you’re so dope.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's quite the projection on your part. There was no isolationist vibe intended, inherent, or implied in my statement.


Okay. But to be marginal again, we must trim our foreign involvement way back. That’s how my reasoning ran.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Okay. But to be marginal again, we must trim our foreign involvement way back. That’s how my reasoning ran.


I can't control how you reason that we tread back up towards marginalism. If that is your strategy, fine, but I didn't make any such statement. If anything I'd be quite happy to see much more humanitarian aid promoted in our foreign involvement, and less military interventions, however that is a generalization, not topically specific.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can't control how you reason that we tread back up towards marginalism. If that is your strategy, fine, but I didn't make any such statement. If anything I'd be quite happy to see much more humanitarian aid promoted in our foreign involvement, and less military interventions, however that is a generalization, not topically specific.


I’ll ask what you see as the process and benefit of making America marginal again. I should have led with that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll ask what you see as the process and benefit of making America marginal again. I should have led with that.


Seeing as how we've dropped below marginal, bringing us back up to at least the margin should be an obvious benefit. I'm not sure why you would ask such an obtuse question, especially considering the that you've intimated that you are working to make it "ok again" yourself. I'd call "ok" one step above marginal, so we're not too far apart on that, yet you choose to question me as if we have polar-opposing views. It seems to me that you are just digging for a debate, where perhaps one doesn't naturally occur. As far as the process, you know as well as I do, that it's not some simple answer, but of course it begins with policy changes which favor individuals rather than corporations.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Seeing as how we've dropped below marginal, bringing us back up to at least the margin should be an obvious benefit. I'm not sure why you would ask such an obtuse question, especially considering the that you've intimated that you are working to make it "ok again" yourself. I'd call "ok" one step above marginal, so we're not too far apart on that, yet you choose to question me as if we have polar-opposing views. It seems to me that you are just digging for a debate, where perhaps one doesn't naturally occur. As far as the process, you know as well as I do, that it's not some simple answer, but of course it begins with policy changes which favor individuals rather than corporations.


No, and my first post have that impression, so that was poor practice from me.
I am generally curious how you see US as having dropped below the marginal. (and what to do about it)

I’m perhaps uncharacteristically not seeking debate, but asking you to describe what you mean without mounting challenge.

The individuals as opposed to corporations point is one with which I emphatically agree. Imo it begins with … no. I don’t want to prejudice or contest your response.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No, and my first post have that impression, so that was poor practice from me.
> I am generally curious how you see US as having dropped below the marginal.
> 
> I’m perhaps uncharacteristically not seeking debate, but asking you to describe what you mean without mounting challenge.
> ...


Frankly it's not an easy answer, and I'm not sure that I'm prepared to mount a thesis on the topic right now. I have a crew working on my roof at the moment, and pounding hammers isn't a great combination with focused intensive writing. That said, the inequitable power of corporations over people really is at the crux of the matter, as it allows them to corrupt and permeate their financial priorities deep into our politics, thereby bastardizing what we affectionately refer to as a "democracy", while effectively disenfranchising the individual.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Frankly it's not an easy answer, and I'm not sure that I'm prepared to mount a thesis on the topic right now. I have a crew working on my roof at the moment, and pounding hammers isn't a great combination with focused intensive writing. That said, the inequitable power of corporations over people really is at the crux of the matter, as it allows them to corrupt and permeate their financial priorities deep into our politics, thereby bastardizing what we affectionately refer to as a "democracy", while effectively disenfranchising the individual.


I dislike the invasion of space that comes with contractors doing their thing. I enter a drawn-in defense/alert mode that is pretty fatiguing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dislike the invasion of space that comes with contractors doing their thing. I enter a drawn-in defense/alert mode that is pretty fatiguing.


I do as well, but I dislike a leaky roof even more. These guys seem pretty good, but I do have a couple more days of banging. It will be nice to not worry about leaks in the storms ahead. 

EDIT: Just as I finished typing the above they knocked on the door, and wanted me to let them in the back yard.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 18, 2022)

Napsalot Manor could use a new roof


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really think that the Republicans are going to get voted out?
> 
> I am hopeful but not sure, especially in the house since they gerrymandered themselves a nice little buffer in the state level.
> 
> We shall see though, I hope you are right and all the right wing idiots that cheered on stupid shit like Trump's trade war in China that led to massive amounts of public funds getting funneled into the wealthy farmers pockets or the cash grabs they gave in their corporate overlords.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2022)

If the republicans win the majority in Nov, Biden could immediately resign and let Kamala become president & she could nominate Hillary for VP....or maybe Michelle Obama.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the republicans win the majority in Nov, Biden could immediately resign and let Kamala become president & she could nominate Hillary for VP....or maybe Michelle Obama.


Or Kamala could nominate her buddy Gavin Newsom as VP...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Or Kamala could nominate her buddy Gavin Newsom as VP...
> View attachment 5214438


so republicans need to ask themselves....Is Biden really that bad?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so republicans need to ask themselves....Is Biden really that bad?


It doesn’t matter bro. We could elect the most moderate younger, still white, male, and they’ll still find some stupid shit to bitch about even though their own party, and their leaders if in power, will do nothing that helps them. It’s all bad these days.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5214404


Back to the good old days ?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Seeing as how we've dropped below marginal, bringing us back up to at least the margin should be an obvious benefit. I'm not sure why you would ask such an obtuse question, especially considering the that you've intimated that you are working to make it "ok again" yourself. I'd call "ok" one step above marginal, so we're not too far apart on that, yet you choose to question me as if we have polar-opposing views. It seems to me that you are just digging for a debate, where perhaps one doesn't naturally occur. As far as the process, you know as well as I do, that it's not some simple answer, but of course it begins with policy changes which favor individuals rather than corporations.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5214404


Wow that old Geezer Biden 'seems' so out of touch and old (even though anyone who actually pays attention and watches his entire speeches can easily see he is all there). Maybe we should vote for the other party, what are they up to?

http://politicsthatwork.com/graphs/democratic-presidents-outperform-republicans-economically

https://www.thirdway.org/report/the-red-state-murder-problem





Yeah I think I am making the right decision for the nation by voting for Democrats up and down the ticket. I checked and besides some judge (statewide and one of those vote for 15 people and there are 15 choices kind of things) who was caught on camera whipping his girlfriend, I am able to vote for people with a strong history of not being a troll or foreign stooge in the Democratic Party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the republicans win the majority in Nov, Biden could immediately resign and let Kamala become president & she could nominate Hillary for VP....or maybe Michelle Obama.


why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
> Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
> and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.









I think anyways, when you check out the third post he made about that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Or Kamala could nominate her buddy Gavin Newsom as VP...
> View attachment 5214438


Right, that's what we need in the Democratic party, more out of touch elitists. I swear, Kamala always has that same "I'm high on antidepressants right now" look on her face. Gavin sends his kids to private school, because he doesn't trust the public school system in the state he governs.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
> Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
> and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.


President Biden would not be that cruel or that craven.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think anyways, when you check out the third post he made about that.


I don’t think it was sarcasm.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so republicans need to ask themselves....Is Biden really that bad?


I wouldn't worry about asking Republicans that, you'd be better off to ask independents and fringe democrats.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, that's what we need in the Democratic party, more out of touch elitists. I swear, Kamala always has that same "I'm high on antidepressants right now" look on her face. Gavin sends his kids to private school, because he doesn't trust the public school system in the state he governs.


fixed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, that's what we need in the Democratic party, more out of touch elitists. I swear, Kamala always has that same "I'm high on antidepressants right now" look on her face. Gavin sends his kids to private school, *because he doesn't trust the public school system *in the state he governs.


no: because he can afford to give his kids a premium education in institutions that are not compelled to dance to the Republican tune. It isn’t Democrats who have gutted the public school system. It’s the chickens of long-term culture war coming home to roost. Look at the cosponsors list. Almost monolithically Republican. One Democrat, from Ohio. 



https://www.congress.gov/bill/107th-congress/house-bill/1/cosponsors


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no: because he can afford to give his kids a premium education in institutions that are not compelled to dance to the Republican tune. It isn’t Democrats who have gutted the public school system. It’s the chickens of long-term culture war coming home to roost.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/107th-congress/house-bill/1/cosponsors


Which "Republican Tune" are kids in California schools forced to dance to? Also, why can't California public schools provide that same premium education? California spends over $13k per kid in public school education, which is just about on par with private school costs in the state.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Which "Republican Tune" are kids in California schools forced to dance to? Also, why can't California public schools provide that same premium education? California spends over $13k per kid in public school education, which is just about on par with private school costs in the state.


I posted it; NCLB is national.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think anyways, when you check out the third post he made about that.


no...i must have missed the last post, or replied before i saw it...
oh well, too lazy to delete shit, and not vain enough to care


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I posted it; NCLB is national.


You pointed out that there was only one Democratic co-sponsor, but failed to mention that the bill passed with overwhelming bi-partisan support. That seems a bit dishonest on your part.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You pointed out that there was only one Democratic co-sponsor, but failed to mention that the bill passed with overwhelming bi-partisan support. That seems a bit dishonest on your part.


Looks like Biden voted yes on the NCLB act, as did Boxer and Feinstein.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
> Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
> and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.


I would love to see that


PJ Diaz said:


> I wouldn't worry about asking Republicans that, you'd be better off to ask independents and fringe democrats.


dude.
What type of Democrat could run and win and get your vote. Very curious here. You claim to be dem in one breath but all your other breath is used up talking otherwise. Not trying to start shit here. But.

my money is on you are/were a Bernie Bro which i will still love you btw


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I would love to see that
> 
> dude.
> What type of Democrat could run and win and get your vote. Very curious here. You claim to be dem in one breath but all the other breath is used up talking otherwise. Not trying to start shit here. But


I'm not a Dem, I'm a former Dem. I re-registered with no party affiliation several years ago. I voted for Biden, but I won't vote for him again. I would vote for a Democrat who is not an elitist authoritarian war monger. Hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not a Dem, I'm a former Dem. I re-registered with no party affiliation several years ago. I voted for Biden, but I won't vote for him again. I would vote for a Democrat who is not an elitist authoritarian war monger. Hope that clears things up for you.


It doesn’t though.
You talk like there really isn’t a 2 party system. I hate to even say lesser of evils because i don’t even see it that way but the GOP is fucking nuts right now.
You say you are involved in your local union. I know where you’re at. I put in many years in a major building trade(union)just over the hill from you. Worked allot in SC too. As a union member, them being anti union. Why you such a hater?

baby steps bro. Shit don’t happen overnight in congress especially these days


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You pointed out that there was only one Democratic co-sponsor, but failed to mention that the bill passed with overwhelming bi-partisan support. That seems a bit dishonest on your part.


It still is a bad bill. It replaced education with a very focused test-prep culture.
So its being passed with near-unanimous support long predated the emergence of just how it gutted the freedom of public educators. It was a Republican conception from square one, and the Democrats of the time swallowed the bait.

Back on topic, I would have done just as Newsom did, and for the reason that my kids would not be hobbled by the standardized-test arms race that NCLB made necessary.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like Biden voted yes on the NCLB act, as did Boxer and Feinstein.
> 
> View attachment 5214500
> View attachment 5214501


so?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Back on topic, I would have done just as Newsom did, and for the reason that my kids would not be hobbled by the standardized-test arms race that NCLB made necessary.


The topic is actually, "Is Biden Really That Bad", 

And the answer is YES!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The topic is actually, "Is Biden Really That Bad",
> 
> And the answer is YES!


As apposed to who?

Did you fucking vote for trump bro? Did you?

you aints gots to lie bro. I’ll still like you lol


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like Biden voted yes on the NCLB act, as did Boxer and Feinstein.
> 
> View attachment 5214500
> View attachment 5214501


Can you not remember how it was after 9/11? Can you imagine Democrats not voting for an education bill when it would have passed anyways (50-50 senate with Republican control, and they held the house too) right after we got hit? Was the Republican attack on our public education system as obvious as it is now (DeVos and propaganda schools like Hillsdale and Liberty University) back then? 



What specifically are you upset about with the NCLB act? I know I heard a lot of teachers complaining about it, but don't know much about it. 



cannabineer said:


> no: because he can afford to give his kids a premium education in institutions that are not compelled to dance to the Republican tune. It isn’t Democrats who have gutted the public school system. It’s the chickens of long-term culture war coming home to roost. Look at the cosponsors list. Almost monolithically Republican. One Democrat, from Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/107th-congress/house-bill/1/cosponsors


I am not entirely sure that being in a public school as the governor's kid is realistically safe. Especially with all the right wing nuts losing their shit right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The topic is actually, "Is Biden Really That Bad",
> 
> And the answer is YES!


actually,


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Can you not remember how it was after 9/11? Can you imagine Democrats not voting for an education bill when it would have passed anyways (50-50 senate with Republican control, and they held the house too) right after we got hit? Was the Republican attack on our public education system as obvious as it is now (DeVos and propaganda schools like Hillsdale and Liberty University) back then?
> 
> View attachment 5214503
> 
> ...


Back then, I was quite inattentive to politics.

My big beef with NCLB is that it forced school administrators to refocus the curriculum to “how to pass the following standardized tests”, which has nothing to do with real-life teaching and sucked time and resources away from more useful educational procedures imo. I watched my kids essentially get denied an education because it was all about the school keeping its conditional funding. It was a one-size-shits-all straitjacket.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> As apposed to who?
> 
> Did you fucking vote for trump bro? Did you?
> 
> you aints gots to lie bro. I’ll still like you lol


I've voted for both parties over the years. I voted for Obama. Then Trump. Hillary just seemed like one of the most dishonest people I could imagine. She seemed like she was still pissed at Bill. Trump seemed way more honest since he wasn't a typical politician. And Joe isn't all there. Yes Trump was an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies. The economy was kicking ass and we were self reliant on fossil fuels and cheap gas and super low inflation. Other countries also respected us more and wouldn't be pulling some of the shit they are now. Sadly Biden has fucked shit up way worse than I could imagine in less than 2 years. I wish I felt better about him, but the shit I see happening can't be denied.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've voted for both parties over the years. I voted for Obama. Then Trump. Hillary just seemed like one of the most dishonest people I could imagine. She seemed like she was still pissed at Bill. Trump seemed way more honest since he wasn't a typical politician. And Joe isn't all there. Yes Trump was an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies. The economy was kicking ass and we were self reliant on fossil fuels and cheap gas and super low inflation. Other countries also respected us more and wouldn't be pulling some of the shit they are now. Sadly Biden has fucked shit up way worse than I could imagine in less than 2 years. I wish I felt better about him, but the shit I see happening can't be denied.


The mother fucking economy was kicking ass when trump took office he fucked it up. Wtf man


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucking economy was kicking ass when trump took office he fucked it up. Wtf man


My family was doing better economically under Trump. Our 401k's have taken a shit under Biden. And I just think the whole way the democrats are going is getting too far out there for me. All this anti cop, anti military, anti white, anti male, blah blah blah and the wokeness shit is fucked up and not helping anything. I don't want Trump or Biden to run again. I want someone kinda in the middle if that's makes sense. Not a confused old man but also not an arrogant ass. I know it's a lot to ask for in Politics.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
> Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
> and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.


to own the repubs.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My family was doing better economically under Trump. Our 401k's have taken a shit under Biden. And I just think the whole way the democrats are going is getting too far out there for me. All this anti cop, anti military, anti white, anti male, blah blah blah and the wokeness shit is fucked up and not helping anything. I don't want Trump or Biden to run again. I want someone kinda in the middle if that's makes sense. Not a confused old man but also not an arrogant ass. I know it's a lot to ask for in Politics.


Lemme guess. You watch Fox “news”

don’t lie bro


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Isn’t it though . Seems it’s an alternate universe for some, where crazy is sane.


Well I like it here,


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My family was doing better economically under Trump. Our 401k's have taken a shit under Biden. And I just think the whole way the democrats are going is getting too far out there for me. All this anti cop, anti military, anti white, anti male, blah blah blah and the wokeness shit is fucked up and not helping anything. I don't want Trump or Biden to run again. I want someone kinda in the middle if that's makes sense. Not a confused old man but also not an arrogant ass. I know it's a lot to ask for in Politics.


Your 401k’s went up even higher, for a minute lol, under Biden. All Bidens fault? Really?
401k’s blew the fuck up with Obama even though the GOP in power offered zero help


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Lemme guess. You watch Fox “news”
> 
> don’t lie bro


I sleep with the TV on so I'll either have history, sci-fi, or news on. I flip back and forth from FOX and CNN. I use to watch Aljezzera but it's not on DIRECTV anymore. I like to hear both sides views. I don't watch news during the day though,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Your 401k’s went up even higher, for a minute lol, under Biden. All Bidens fault? Really?
> 401k’s blew the fuck up with Obama even though the GOP in power offered zero help


You said it. "For A Minute!",


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucking economy was kicking ass when trump took office he fucked it up. Wtf man


this one has been posting aspersions on the President’s affect that are typically associated with the red hat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I sleep with the TV on so I'll either have history, sci-fi, or news on. I flip back and forth from FOX and CNN. I use to watch Aljezzera but it's not on DIRECTV anymore. I like to hear both sides views. I don't watch news during the day though,


So basically you get the real 24hr news from CNN and then you change the channel to Faux. Got it. Lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @PadawanWarrior
> I could post a fucking million graphs showing how the dems turned it around under Obama. Graphs showing where the debt/deficit was headed. And what trumps admin did to that. Its just fucking crazy


be careful with graphic content! (giggling, ducking)


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would they do that? Harris wouldn't have won the election, and NO ONE voted for Hillary or Michelle Obama...what would the profit be for democrats?
> Biden isn't a supreme court judge, where retiring at an opportune time ensures your party getting to pick your replacement.
> and if he's still as mentally active and aware as he is now, why replace him? he's getting shit done.


Kamala could quickly pardon Joe for any crimes the new republican majority might manifest against him & that would take the wind out of their sails and they would have nothing else to do. She would then be able to pick her replacement VP (See Gerald Ford/Nelson Rockefeller). Gavin could then serve for 2 years as VP. He would be primed to take over in 2032 after Kamala gets elected in 2024/2028...Keeps the line moving


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It still is a bad bill. It replaced education with a very focused test-prep culture.
> So its being passed with near-unanimous support long predated the emergence of just how it gutted the freedom of public educators. It was a Republican conception from square one, and the Democrats of the time swallowed the bait.
> 
> Back on topic, I would have done just as Newsom did, and for the reason that my kids would not be hobbled by the standardized-test arms race that NCLB made necessary.


I agree with you, and frankly the NCLB act, plus Common Core is one of the main reasons that I don't send my kids to public school. My youngest is still homeschooled, and my oldest is now in private school.


cannabineer said:


> so?


So, I find it disingenuous to frame that as a Republican only issue.


Aeroknow said:


> It doesn’t though.
> You talk like there really isn’t a 2 party system. I hate to even say lesser of evils because i don’t even see it that way but the GOP is fucking nuts right now.
> You say you are involved in your local union. I know where you’re at. I put in many years in a major building trade(union)just over the hill from you. Worked allot in SC too. As a union member, them being anti union. Why you such a hater?
> 
> baby steps bro. Shit don’t happen overnight in congress especially these days


Exactly, baby steps. We can't get rid of the 2-party system overnight, but hopefully we can over time. As far as unions, yes I am a member of two unions, and have served in multiple elected union offices in the past couple of decades. I'm not sure who you're referring to as "them" being anti-union, I assume the GOP? I've never voted for Republicans myself. How am I a hater, because I'm critical of the people that I voted for? Um, that's the job that we all have as citizens; would you prefer tacit apathy?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I agree with you, and frankly the NCLB act, plus Common Core is one of the main reasons that I don't send my kids to public school. My youngest is still homeschooled, and my oldest is now in private school.
> 
> So, I find it disingenuous to frame that as a Republican only issue.
> 
> ...


It was still sponsored almost entirely by Republicans. The votes by Democrats are not to be construed the way you are insinuating imo. 
so,
so?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My family was doing better economically under Trump. Our 401k's have taken a shit under Biden. And I just think the whole way the democrats are going is getting too far out there for me. All this anti cop, anti military, anti white, anti male, blah blah blah and the wokeness shit is fucked up and not helping anything. I don't want Trump or Biden to run again. I want someone kinda in the middle if that's makes sense. Not a confused old man but also not an arrogant ass. I know it's a lot to ask for in Politics.


LOL, the current Dems are far from anti-military. I also disagree that they are anti-white or anti-male. If anything they've finally "woken" up to the fact that white men have inequitably dominated the political sphere for decades, and are working to actively give a voice to those who have been disenfranchised from politics for decades. Perhaps those efforts have swung a bit too far, in that they can cloud the judgement of who is best for any given job, which is somewhat unfortunate, but perhaps still better than the alternative. The "wokeness" thing does crack me up though, because us true progressive liberals have known of this "woke" shit for decades -- we woke up a long time ago. The rest of the political left is finally starting to catch up, like they just discovered something new. Fuck, I organized a civil disobedience protest for the beating of Rodney King way back in the early 90's, long before standing against racial injustice and police brutality was cool, and I was just a 17-year old white-boy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, the current Dems are far from anti-military. I also disagree that they are anti-white or anti-male. If anything they've finally "woken" up to the fact that white men have inequitably dominated the political sphere for decades, and are working to actively give a voice to those who have been disenfranchised from politics for decades. Perhaps those efforts have swung a bit too far, in that they can cloud the judgement of who is best for any given job, which is somewhat unfortunate, but perhaps still better than the alternative. The "wokeness" thing does crack me up though, because us true progressive liberals have known of this "woke" shit for decades -- we woke up a long time ago. The rest of the political left is finally starting to catch up, like they just discovered something new. Fuck, I organized a civil disobedience protest for the beating of Rodney King way back in the early 90's, long before standing against racial injustice and police brutality was cool, and I was just a 17-year old white-boy.


Well I wish the Biden administration would Woke Up and put back the previous administrations fossil fuel policies and reinstate the Keystone Pipeline because his Green New Deal policy is a bunch of Horse Shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, the current Dems are far from anti-military. I also disagree that they are anti-white or anti-male. If anything they've finally "woken" up to the fact that white men have inequitably dominated the political sphere for decades, and are working to actively give a voice to those who have been disenfranchised from politics for decades. Perhaps those efforts have swung a bit too far, in that they can cloud the judgement of who is best for any given job, which is somewhat unfortunate, but perhaps still better than the alternative. The "wokeness" thing does crack me up though, because us true progressive liberals have known of this "woke" shit for decades -- we woke up a long time ago. The rest of the political left is finally starting to catch up, like they just discovered something new. Fuck, I organized a civil disobedience protest for the beating of Rodney King way back in the early 90's, long before standing against racial injustice and police brutality was cool, and I was just a 17-year old white-boy.


The way I see it is presidential nominees will usually run to their base to get elected. They will usually govern in the middle. As in they would all make most of the same tough decisions compared to the aternative. Not talking social issues.

and then there was trump.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well I wish the Biden administration would Woke Up and put back the previous administrations fossil fuel policies and reinstate the Keystone Pipeline because his Green New Deal policy is a bunch of Horse Shit!


The fucking keystone pipeline didn’t make gas prices go up. It was an incomplete pipeline that was to ship Canadas shitty oil down to the gulf to be shipped off. not to mention the whole eminent domain laws trump was throwing out the door.
Try again my friend


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well I wish the Biden administration would Woke Up and put back the previous administrations fossil fuel policies and reinstate the Keystone Pipeline because his Green New Deal policy is a bunch of Horse Shit!


Ending the keystone pipeline is one of the good things that Biden did IMO. Why the fuck should we let big oil run a pipeline through native lands?

Also, Biden doesn't have a Green New Deal policy. You're thinking of someone else.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Ending the keystone pipeline is one of the good things that Biden did IMO. Why the fuck should we let big oil run a pipeline through native lands?
> 
> Also, Biden doesn't have a Green New Deal policy. You're thinking of someone else.


I know, the fact that it has to run through some precious country sucks, but it's safer than transporting it by truck or train or whatever. But how can you deny Biden's Green New Deal Plan? He went after the fossil fuel industry on day 1.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 18, 2022)

Oil doesn't come from fossils, lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Back then, I was quite inattentive to politics.
> 
> My big beef with NCLB is that it forced school administrators to refocus the curriculum to “how to pass the following standardized tests”, which has nothing to do with real-life teaching and sucked time and resources away from more useful educational procedures imo. I watched my kids essentially get denied an education because it was all about the school keeping its conditional funding. It was a one-size-shits-all straitjacket.


That triggered the memories of what the people I know were saying, thank you.




PadawanWarrior said:


> I've voted for both parties over the years. I voted for Obama. Then Trump. Hillary just seemed like one of the most dishonest people I could imagine.


lol some egg on your face on that one after 4 years of Trump huh.





PadawanWarrior said:


> She seemed like she was still pissed at Bill. Trump seemed way more honest since he wasn't a typical politician.


Yeah the propaganda was strong, I am guessing you were spammed quite a bit if how someone 'seems' sticks with after all this time.






She was pissed at him (rightly so).

Trump was a professional spoiled rich kid turned con man, sounds like almost every typical politician I can think of.



PadawanWarrior said:


> And Joe isn't all there.


Bullshit propaganda.





PadawanWarrior said:


> Yes Trump was an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies.


It is the policies like ripping children out of their parents arms and giving foreign dictators everything they wanted if they would do shit for him that I have a problem with.





PadawanWarrior said:


> The economy was kicking ass and we were self reliant on fossil fuels and cheap gas and super low inflation.









Are you just expecting us to believe this lie? 

Do you not remember 2020? Trump shit decisions on adequately warning the American people and instead deciding to go on a victory lap after he was impeached (but not removed) and confusing the information coming out on the pandemic. 

We had 'super low inflation' because we were in a Recession and had the most job losses in American history. 





PadawanWarrior said:


> Other countries also respected us more











PadawanWarrior said:


> and wouldn't be pulling some of the shit they are now.


You talking about those 'headaches' that the military had when they were bombed by Iran? Or the fact that Russia was attacking Ukraine under Trump's administration and he decided to use that as leverage to get made-up political dirt on Biden.

Pretending like people are so short sighted that they believe this nonsense is why the attack on our society is so dangerous.

And as for the screwing with oil prices, don't forget it was Trump who 'negotiated' 10 million barrels a day reduction with the same dictators who are screwing with us now.



PadawanWarrior said:


> Sadly Biden has fucked shit up way worse than I could imagine in less than 2 years.


Like what?

I know the go-to right now with the Republican propaganda seems to be ignoring everything going on in the planet and pretending like somehow the impacts of those along with Biden and the Democrats not allowing the economy to continue to melt like it was doing with Trump.




PadawanWarrior said:


> I wish I felt better about him, but the shit I see happening can't be denied.


You should find better sources of information then man, for real.




PadawanWarrior said:


> My family was doing better economically under Trump.


In 2020 you were doing better than you are now? Were you a mortician? Or I guess if you have a cannabis business, being so new and rapidly expanding I could see it being a especially good year. Who knows, could be someone got radicalized and lost their job in the hospital because they believed the anti-science propaganda. Anyways, sorry man, hopefully you guys turn it around whatever the reason is.




PadawanWarrior said:


> Our 401k's have taken a shit under Biden.


That sucks, ours is up since we are maxing out our contributions. I have a while before it will be needed though. 





PadawanWarrior said:


> And I just think the whole way the democrats are going is getting too far out there for me. All this anti cop, anti military, anti white, anti male, blah blah blah and the wokeness shit is fucked up and not helping anything.


Yeah that is just a bingo card of MAGA talking points man and does not reflect reality in the least. 

It is shit like this that makes it hard to not just imagine you trolling to pay the bills. If you actually believe this nonsense you really should just hang up the internet man, just unplug, the TV too. Because you are under attack nonstop and seem to think it is true, and it isn't. 




PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't want Trump or Biden to run again.


I am good with Biden. I did like Harris too, and would like to see her as president in about 6 years.

I am with you on Trump though, he really is a danger to our democracy at this point.



PadawanWarrior said:


> I want someone kinda in the middle if that's makes sense. Not a confused old man but also not an arrogant ass. I know it's a lot to ask for in Politics.


If you drop the propaganda laced 'confused' part, and got past the age-ism, Biden does match what you are asking for.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> But how can you deny Biden's Green New Deal Plan?


Because he hasn't signed the Green New Deal.









Fact-check: Is Biden's infrastructure plan the Green New Deal?


Republican opposition to President Joe Biden’s infrastructure proposal has been swift. The conservative PAC Citizens United put Biden’s plan in the same boat as the Green New Deal, but the Green New Deal is about four times larger than the Biden plan.



www.statesman.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know, the fact that it has to run through some precious country sucks, but it's safer than transporting it by truck or train or whatever. But how can you deny Biden's Green New Deal Plan? He went after the fossil fuel industry on day 1.


There is a lot more to the green new deal than just that. 


Drop That Sound said:


> Oil doesn't come from fossils, lol.


Oil is fossil in nature and by definition: it comes from buried life.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Kamala could quickly pardon Joe for any crimes the new republican majority might manifest against him & that would take the wind out of their sails and they would have nothing else to do. She would then be able to pick her replacement VP (See Gerald Ford/Nelson Rockefeller). Gavin could then serve for 2 years as VP. He would be primed to take over in 2032 after Kamala gets elected in 2024/2028...Keeps the line moving


Or Biden could just run and win again in 2024, and we could get Harris 2028-2036. 

Also Biden's ass is so clean they had to try to smear his idiot kid and have some crazy lady who was writing Putin love letters, pretend like he aggressed on her.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> . . . . . . .Yes Trump was an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies. The economy was kicking ass. . . . . . . . .


100% true. Lots of folks had two and three jobs during the trumpf years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2022)

This is the guy you voted for. Poor old fool can't make it a day without going back to LaLa Land.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well I wish the Biden administration would Woke Up and put back the previous administrations fossil fuel policies and reinstate the Keystone Pipeline because his Green New Deal policy is a bunch of Horse Shit!


The green new deal has never been voted on. Keystone was going to take canadian tar sands crude to texas so it could be shipped to china. Several years from now when it would have been completed. Gas prices has more to do with refinery shutdowns.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is the guy you voted for. Poor old fool can't make it a day without going back to LaLa Land.


Because he slurred the word "fraudsters"? That seems like a pretty low level gaffe, that's not really cringe-worthy or even news-worthy, in my opinion. The video was a waste of time for me to watch.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> The green new deal has never been voted on. Keystone was going to take canadian tar sands crude to texas so it could be shipped to china. Several years from now when it would have been completed. Gas prices has more to do with refinery shutdowns.


In ‘Fornia that is surely driving our $6 per gallon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Kamala could quickly pardon Joe for any crimes the new republican majority might manifest against him & that would take the wind out of their sails and they would have nothing else to do. She would then be able to pick her replacement VP (See Gerald Ford/Nelson Rockefeller). Gavin could then serve for 2 years as VP. He would be primed to take over in 2032 after Kamala gets elected in 2024/2028...Keeps the line moving


i'm not even close to sure Harris would get elected...there are so many people i would vote for way before her, including the aforementioned Michelle Obama, Newsome, Jon Stewart, Pete Buttgieg....
and don't count your republican majoritys until they have those seats in their hands...


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That triggered the memories of what the people I know were saying, thank you.
> 
> 
> lol some egg on your face on that one after 4 years of Trump huh.
> ...


can you explain this using South Park memes? Some people here are a little slow.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is the policies like ripping children out of their parents arms ... that I have a problem with.


Me too..









The Biden Administration Routinely Separates Immigrant Families
 

Right now, the Biden administration is asking the public to weigh in on ways the U.S. government can minimize the separation of migrant families. The request was prompted by the ongoing work of a task force set up to address family separations that made headlines under the Trump administration’s...




immigrantjustice.org


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Me too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, you don't really read what you post in your lame attempts to troll Biden do you?

Are you pretending that Biden has made it a policy to rip children away from their parents? Because if you tricked yourself into thinking that it is doing the same shit Trump was with that you should really take a step back and realize this is one more of those left-troll brainwashing things.

Our immigration system is bullshit, but until we as a nation can get any actual Republican help on it, it won't get fixed.

Notice that the separations are not a result of Biden's policy and a byproduct of the shiftiness of the situation:


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2022)

Politics Guidlines - Must Read


Hey Everyone, The Political section of our forum has strayed far from the rules and TOS we have provided. We will implement the standard rule set of the forum back into political discussions/ and sub-sections of the forum. We agree you should have freedom of speech; however, your freedom of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Right, you don't really read what you post in your lame attempts to troll Biden do you?
> 
> Are you pretending that Biden has made it a policy to rip children away from their parents? Because if you tricked yourself into thinking that it is doing the same shit Trump was with that you should really take a step back and realize this is one more of those left-troll brainwashing things.
> 
> ...


I never suggested that it was Biden's policy originally, but he certainly has had an opportunity to change the policies, which he has not. Your attempt at claiming naivety of this is hilarious. 

Here's a few key quotes from your screenshot:

"Families suffered separations well before the prior administration and _continue_ to suffer from separations resulting from *deterrence programs championed by the Biden* administration."

"The Biden administration routinely separates families through detention and deportation *as part of its interior immigration enforcement practices, without meaningful policies designed to protect family unity*."

"In recent weeks, the *Biden administration has walked away from settlement negotiations and moved to dismiss claims brought by families seeking compensation for the unimaginable harms* they endured when they were separated as a result of the Trump administration’s Zero-Tolerance border policy."


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I never suggested that it was Biden's policy originally, but he certainly has had an opportunity to change the policies, which he has not. Your attempt at claiming naivety of this is hilarious.
> 
> Here's a few key quotes from your screenshot:
> 
> ...


Right off the bat you lied man, he has changed policies.


> https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2022/01/11/key-facts-about-u-s-immigration-policies-and-bidens-proposed-changes/


See the problem with trolling is when someone starts out talking about ripping children out of their parents arms, and the propagandists responds with 'oh look families are being wrecked' because of our bullshit immigration system and how hard it is on these people just trying to make a better life. 

That is a example of goal post shifting.





PJ Diaz said:


> "Families suffered separations well before the prior administration and _continue_ to suffer from separations resulting from *deterrence programs championed by the Biden* administration."
> 
> "The Biden administration routinely separates families through detention and deportation *as part of its interior immigration enforcement practices, without meaningful policies designed to protect family unity*."
> 
> "In recent weeks, the *Biden administration has walked away from settlement negotiations and moved to dismiss claims brought by families seeking compensation for the unimaginable harms* they endured when they were separated as a result of the Trump administration’s Zero-Tolerance border policy."


All these examples are not Biden's telling people to rip children out of the arms of their parents.


But hey, it is election season, as long as right wing propagandists can keep immigration in the minds of people and then lie about the Democrat's stances on it, the better the Republican chances, so it's all good right? 






The insurrectionist/MAGA Republicans are not willing to have a non-racist immigration system, and because of that unless the Democrats get enough Democrats on board to change the filibuster or win a super majority in the senate while they also hold the house and presidency, these poor people will continue to be political pawns for the Republican narratives.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Right off the bat you lied man, he has changed policies.
> 
> See the problem with trolling is when someone starts out talking about ripping children out of their parents arms, and the propagandists responds with 'oh look families are being wrecked' because of our bullshit immigration system and how hard it is on these people just trying to make a better life.
> 
> ...











The Biden Team Struggled to Implement New Immigration Policies Due to Poor Interagency Coordination


The administration was looking for quick solutions to handle historic upticks in migrants crossing the border.




www.govexec.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is the guy you voted for. Poor old fool can't make it a day without going back to LaLa Land.


The decrepit Rebublikkkan base can't even find their teeth in the morning but can still copy and paste links given to them by their puppet masters. Well done, old man.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The Biden Team Struggled to Implement New Immigration Policies Due to Poor Interagency Coordination
> 
> 
> The administration was looking for quick solutions to handle historic upticks in migrants crossing the border.
> ...


lmao no shit! You mean Trump's minions and the rest of the people working in the immigration departments who had been unleashed for four years were reluctant to get back to doing the work rigidly?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2022)

I think @sunni is getting tired of dealing with this section, so I'm gonna try to stay out of here if I can help it,


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao no shit! You mean Trump's minions and the rest of the people working in the immigration departments who had been unleashed for four years were reluctant to get back to doing the work rigidly?


I thought Peej had you on ignore.

I’m starting to think he may not be completely honest with who he has on his ignore list.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought Peej had you on ignore.
> 
> I’m starting to think he may not be completely honest with who he has on his ignore list.


I do have you both on ignore, but from time to time I make the choice to view ignore posts. Cheers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I do have you both on ignore, but from time to time I make the choice to view ignore posts. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 5215255


It looks like I’m in good company.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2022)

Heartland Alliance









Heartland Alliance workers say wages qualify them for its services


CHICAGO - Over 500 workers are locked in a battle with Heartland Alliance, one of the nation’s oldest, largest, and most venerable social justice non-profits, over wages and health and safety conditions. The workers say poverty-level wages qualify them for many of the agency's services.




www.peoplesworld.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Right off the bat you lied man, he has changed policies.
> 
> See the problem with trolling is when someone starts out talking about ripping children out of their parents arms, and the propagandists responds with 'oh look families are being wrecked' because of our bullshit immigration system and how hard it is on these people just trying to make a better life.
> 
> ...


ol Abbott is using them like pawns down here with his narrative, right on point


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao no shit! You mean Trump's minions and the rest of the people working in the immigration departments who had been unleashed for four years were reluctant to get back to doing the work rigidly?











The Venezuelans who left too late: migrants stranded by abrupt Biden policy change


Migrants will no longer be able to join their families in the US while they wait their turn in the asylum process but instead forced to languish in Mexico




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2022)

No Biden is not bad at all..Inflation was caused by Pandemic and supply chain issues is very worldwide..the US has it better than most. Quit your complaining.





__





Inflation Rate - Countries - List


This page displays a table with actual values, consensus figures, forecasts, statistics and historical data charts for - Inflation Rate. This page provides values for Inflation Rate reported in several countries. The table has current values for Inflation Rate, previous releases, historical...




tradingeconomics.com





The Netherlands are double digit whoa! @Sativied


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No Biden is not bad at all..Inflation was caused by Pandemic and supply chain issues is very worldwide..the US has it better than most. Quit your complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Better than most"? How do you figure that? According to your link, we have it better than 8 and worse than 13 of the countries on the G20 list:


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . The Netherlands are double digit whoa! @Sativied


I just woke up from my nap. At first I was pretty alarmed. But then I realized inflation was not that big an issue for the Neanderthal. Glad to have worked that out.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 21, 2022)

Damn!... Argentina and Turkey?... it that right??? I guess it is!.. wow.


----------



## Highway61 (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm old enough to remember how bad inflation was during the Reagan administration. We sorted it out then and will do so again. Too bad the GOP worked so hard to destroy unions during that time, though. And the whole economy was a disaster in those days. But, I guess, lower wages and high unemployment is good for inflation. The reverse of what we have now. Higher wages, booming economy. And I certainly hope the GOP does not turn our environmental regulations over to the oil companies like they turned over our banking regulations over to the bankers before the 2007 great recession.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> I'm old enough to remember how bad inflation was during the Reagan administration. We sorted it out then and will do so again. Too bad the GOP worked so hard to destroy unions during that time, though. And the whole economy was a disaster in those days. But, I guess, lower wages and high unemployment is good for inflation. The reverse of what we have now. Higher wages, booming economy. And I certainly hope the GOP does not turn our environmental regulations over to the oil companies like they turned over our banking regulations over to the bankers before the 2007 great recession.


Gutting environmental regulations is their plainly-stated goal. They are anti-business, like taxes and Medicare and voting rights and


----------



## Highway61 (Oct 21, 2022)

As far as I can tell, the main inflation fighting tools for the GOP are to "drill baby drill", open up more mining and drilling on public lands, and eliminate air and water regulations. Sooner or later that short sightedness will come back to haunt us. We really need to talk about who is going to pay for the seawalls around red states and how those expenses are tied closely to the GOP's current inflation "fighting" plan. Just cuz red state politicians say that climate change is a hoax doesn't make it so. Huge federal bailouts are going to be needed in Florida and other coastal areas. More deficit spending is inevitable and in light of the oversized role Florida plays in electoral politics, the rest of us are going to subsidize Florida property values and infrastructure.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> As far as I can tell, the main inflation fighting tools for the GOP are to "drill baby drill", open up more mining and drilling on public lands, and eliminate air and water regulations. Sooner or later that short sightedness will come back to haunt us. We really need to talk about who is going to pay for the seawalls around red states and how those expenses are tied closely to the GOP's current inflation "fighting" plan. Just cuz red state politicians say that climate change is a hoax doesn't make it so. Huge federal bailouts are going to be needed in Florida and other coastal areas. More deficit spending is inevitable and in light of the oversized role Florida plays in electoral politics, the rest of us are going to subsidize Florida property values and infrastructure.


don’t forget “shoring up” Social Security by reducing disbursements.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Did this get mention? He’s right. Fox, even. 





__





Pennsylvania Senate race: Biden tells voters to back Fetterman not GOP's Dr. Oz because the 'world is looking' | Fox News


President Biden spent Thursday in Pennsylvania, where he told voters across the state to support Democrat John Fetterman over Republican candidate Dr. Mehmet Oz.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> As far as I can tell, the main inflation fighting tools for the GOP are to "drill baby drill", open up more mining and drilling on public lands, and eliminate air and water regulations. Sooner or later that short sightedness will come back to haunt us. We really need to talk about who is going to pay for the seawalls around red states and how those expenses are tied closely to the GOP's current inflation "fighting" plan. Just cuz red state politicians say that climate change is a hoax doesn't make it so. Huge federal bailouts are going to be needed in Florida and other coastal areas. More deficit spending is inevitable and in light of the oversized role Florida plays in electoral politics, the rest of us are going to subsidize Florida property values and infrastructure.


It's sooner.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Damn!... Argentina and Turkey?... it that right??? I guess it is!.. wow.
> 
> View attachment 5215883


Told ya..these fat MAAgATS don't know how good they have it..don't want to pay $4 gallon for their F150 tractor-trailers (all with no exhaust for maximum annoyance)? SELL IT!

Time to shut your pie holes and *READ!

Trump broke the world* with inaction on Pandemic..Supply Chain Issues were left to Biden but Trump started with..remember?..waaaaaaaaayback when?

His brain-child..

*The Trump administration imposed nearly $80 billion worth of new taxes on Americans by levying tariffs on thousands of products*, which is equivalent to one of the largest tax increases in decades. Based on 2021 import levels and country exemptions, the tariffs amounted to a $52.6 billion tax increase in 2021.

https://taxfoundation.org/tariffs-trump-trade-war/#:~:text=The Trump administration imposed nearly,billion tax increase in 2021.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5217313


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 26, 2022)

These mid terms are certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 26, 2022)

All politicians are idiots, and if you think Biden is doing a good job, im so so sorry for you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> All politicians are idiots, and if you think Biden is doing a good job, im so so sorry for you.


no you're not...don't turn this into a house of lies.
it's so fucking ironic to sit here and listen to myself 30 years ago...fuck i was a moron. glad i found a little maturity and sanity, hope everyone else does too, eventually.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> All politicians are idiots, and if you think Biden is doing a good job, im so so sorry for you.


everyone knows he hasn't done a good job but it was better than Trumps reign.

It's a sad choice you guys seem to get.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 27, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior could you please elaborate on which countries reflect this *“Other countries also respected us more”. *


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> @PadawanWarrior could you please elaborate on which countries reflect this *“Other countries also respected us more”. *


It's one of the stupidest fucking lines that comes up. Those world meetings were so embarrassing. Felt like we were that shitty branch of the family that showed up at a wedding wearing t-shirts and everyone had to keep an eye on to make sure we didn't steal gifts.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2022)

The October Surprise!. Thank you, President Biden!

*U.S. economy grows in third quarter, reversing a six-month slump*





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





The U.S. economy grew at an annual rate of 2.6 percent in the third quarter, marking its first increase in 2022 and a sharp turnaround after six months of contraction — despite lingering fears that the country is at risk of a recession.

The third-quarter gross domestic product figures, released Thursday by the Bureau of Economic Analysis, provide an upbeat snapshot less than two weeks before midterm elections, in a year that has seen the economy and high inflation become a persistent challenge for Democrats.

“The irony is, we’re seeing the strongest growth of the year when things are actually slowing,” said Diane Swonk, chief economist at KPMG. “There are some real cracks in the foundation. Housing is contracting. The consumer is slowing. GDP is growing, but not for all of the right reasons.”

*Better sharpen my pencil; I've got a ballot to complete.*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

Wow, the GDP when up during a time of high inflation, who'd of thunk? LOL.



This is basic economics, kids.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> All politicians are idiots, and if you think Biden is doing a good job, im so so sorry for you.


You sound like a lazy "Authority type" line supervisor.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> @PadawanWarrior could you please elaborate on which countries reflect this *“Other countries also respected us more”. *


according to pada, most of the countries at the UN were laughing _with_ tRump, not _at_ him. lol. alternate facts again


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've got a ballot to complete


dropping mine off today.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

Joe's administration notched another great quarter for the US economy. 









US economy returned to growth last quarter, expanding 2.6%


WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. economy grew at a 2.6% annual rate from July through September, snapping two straight quarters of contraction and overcoming high inflation and interest rates just as voting begins in midterm elections in which the economy's health has emerged as a paramount issue.




apnews.com





*US economy returned to growth last quarter, expanding 2.6%*
_
WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. economy grew at a 2.6% annual rate from July through September, snapping two straight quarters of contraction and overcoming high inflation and interest rates just as voting begins in midterm elections in which the economy’s health has emerged as a paramount issue.

Thursday’s better-than-expected estimate from the Commerce Department showed that the nation’s gross domestic product — the broadest gauge of economic output — grew in the third quarter after having shrunk in the first half of 2022. Stronger exports and consumer spending, backed by a healthy job market, helped restore growth to the world’s biggest economy at a time when worries about a possible recession are rising._


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> You sound like a lazy "Authority type" line supervisor.


Cant say i am


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218413
> 
> Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


So just to toss it out there...again...

What people are calling inflation is just fuckin greed. If companies are making all time high profits, but you are paying them more for the same services....its not some magic shit called inflation. You're getting fucked and the people doing it are pointing everyone's anger elsewhere. 

That's kind of the end of it, it's infuriating.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218413
> 
> Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


My Prius is looking better each day.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> So just to toss it out there...again...
> 
> What people are calling inflation is just fuckin greed. If companies are making all time high profits, but you are paying them more for the same services....its not some magic shit called inflation. You're getting fucked and the people doing it are pointing everyone's anger elsewhere.
> 
> That's kind of the end of it, it's infuriating.


the even funnier part is the magats that claim to be so anti-socialism want the gov't to step in and lower gas prices.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My Prius is looking better each day.....


my TDI with a tune gets about 60mpg if i take it easy on the go pedal.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218413
> 
> Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


Where is that? It's $5/gal today in Oregon. 

But, yep, more people working + wages rising - oil supply down = higher prices

Reality sucks. Still though, I'd rather have a strong labor market than low gas prices like we had during the pandemic.

I'm not going to say a rising GDP is bad because it will cause higher prices at the pump. Biden is going to take the blame but he can't do anything about it. It's not fair but politics aren't fair.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Where is that? It's $5/gal today in Oregon.
> 
> But, yep, more people working + wages rising - oil supply down = higher prices
> 
> ...


it was just a stock mobil photo i found. probably Cali? 

we're down around 3.60 here for unlead and about 5 for diesel


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218413
> 
> Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


Since when did Alaskan Oil come under foreign control, shouldn't we save Exxon?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

*‘It’s so blatant’: Oil companies are pumping money into state races following Newsom’s push to tax profits*









‘It’s so blatant’: Oil companies are pumping money into state races following Newsom’s push to tax profits


After Gavin Newsom vowed to tax their windfall profits, oil companies have spent millions...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the even funnier part is the magats that claim to be so anti-socialism want the gov't to step in and lower gas prices.


Not at all related...but you're in the state. It's so funny that all the "Heidi" placards I see are on the semis full of rocks that drive around cities going to construction sites. 


It's not great advertising when the trucks drive like assholes and spray everyone with gravel since they won't secure their loads.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> it was just a stock mobil photo i found. probably Cali?
> 
> we're down around 3.60 here for unlead and about 5 for diesel


I don't buy much gas any more so it's possible that prices took a jump without me noticing. We almost always pay a dollar or two more per gallon than the rest of the country. When I saw that image, I was shocked -- 7/gal almost anywhere in the US would mean 9/gal in Oregon, so I went online and checked. 

You got me with that one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> according to pada, most of the countries at the UN were laughing _with_ tRump, not _at_ him. lol. alternate facts again


But Trump,


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> But Trump,


He's your albatross. You earned it. Wear it sailor.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.

I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


 Biden Shit Show? Define? and i hope it's a musical


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

*Republican Policies Are Killing Americans: Study*








Republican Policies Are Killing Americans: Study


"Changing all policy domains in all states to a fully liberal orientation might have saved 171,030 lives in 2019," researchers estimate, "while changing them to a fully conservative orientation might have cost 217,635 lives."




www.commondreams.org


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

*Oil companies helping fund Republican takeover plans*








Oil companies helping fund Republican takeover plans


The oil and gas industry has been funneling money to political action committees tied to House and Senate Republican leaders.




www.eenews.net


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


I prefer leaders that don't attempt a bloody coup and send people to murder his political enemies.

The economy is doing well, GDP is up, labor market is strong. I don't know why you are doing so badly. But then again, it's your life. Be bitter and throw your life away. Things are going well for me and mine. Both my kids are in college now and getting good grades. My wife and I are doing well in our careers. Planning a trip to Cancun in January. 

I'm glad I'm not you.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


I would point out that not liking people over their views is fine and natural. That is what defines it and how not liking people works.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

More than 4 in 5 Republicans agreed with the statements that “most college professors teach liberal propaganda” and “high schools are trying to teach liberal propaganda,” compared with 17 and 16 percent of Democrats, respectively. 








Is College Worth It? Voters Are Split.


Welcome to Invisible Divides, a series exploring the profound differences in worldview between Democrats and Republicans. These beliefs about education, religio…




fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't buy much gas any more so it's possible that prices took a jump without me noticing. We almost always pay a dollar or two more per gallon than the rest of the country. When I saw that image, I was shocked -- 7/gal almost anywhere in the US would mean 9/gal in Oregon, so I went online and checked.
> 
> You got me with that one.


A few years back I went car touring the north coast. While we stayed in Crescent City I made a point of filling up on the Oregon side. Cheaper, and not just a few nickels.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


again, totalibertarians aren’t just decent folk with different views. They’re stealth fascists.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Glad i pay $3.10 a gallon here, thanks Biden


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> For a bunch of stoners a lot of you guys sure are closed minded. I like Aaron. All the hate you guys have been showing towards people with different views is gonna backfire.


My reply is medium....like I halfway get it...but fuckin hell man. 

I'm a straight up commie though. It would behoove you weirdos to make a deal with not me as I want collectivize the means of production.

Will point out I'm not, I'm a midwest kid that is used to hellbilly fucks, was gonna post about hank 3....but dammit man, my ideas are good for everyone that isn't worth more than say 5m+. 

The "educated elite" people dump on are dudes with ideals that wanted to make things better. Idk what to do with it anymore, im just sorta angry and mean. 


*rant rant rant yadda yadda. The big problem I wrassle with is how to not come off like a pretentious dick when explaining views, im pretty hardcore on right/wrong. Will still throw a random "hey how's it going" to the one wheel dudes I see. If a random guy in an xterra with weed smoke rolling out says hi, that's me.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Glad i pay $3.10 a gallon here, thanks Biden


3.20-3.40 here. That brandon guy....heard he smashes mad pussy yo.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

There it is. 



BudmanTX said:


> glad u watched it for me.....and that's from the UK, not the US which is where Biden who won is president.....so define the shit show? Corporate american greed, oil companies shooting the finger at you .....what???


 What does that have to do with Biden? UK TV, comedian, not activist. And, yeah, I'd be asking why it was OK to air that. It has nothing to do with trans rights, it was all done for shock value. 

The thing is, I would never/did not watch that but he did. And then he posts it to shock and insult others without any context to establish a reason for it. I don't know why the mods tolerate his posts. Def crosses the line.

I'll tell you who did watch that and show it to their audiences. Brietbart. Infowars. Other right wing nut sites. It just goes to show who the real pervs are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


Considering the fact that the basis of Trumpian thought is to hurt others who are different than you, you shouldn't really be terribly surprised. As far as you liking his policies, there were damn few real policies other than demonizing anyone you consider different.

It has become impossible for me to like anybody that subscribes to these views since they have declared war on the rest of society.

Speaking for myself only, I am fine with you have this problem with me. I don't care - actions have consequences.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There it is.
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Biden? UK TV, comedian, not activist. And, yeah, I'd be asking why it was OK to air that. It has nothing to do with trans rights, it was all done for shock value.
> ...


i didn't even click on it, especially since i saw the caption at the top....i was like


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i didn't even click on it, especially since i saw the caption at the top....i was like
> 
> View attachment 5218498


Same here. I went out and checked to find out if it was a hoax. It wasn't. But it had nothing to do with Biden. Right wing media is in a froth over it. Because Trans. Right wingers are denying what they truly are. Like children giggling over somebody being called poo poo head.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Same here. I went out and checked to find out if it was a hoax. It wasn't. But it had nothing to do with Biden. Right wing media is in a froth over it. Because Trans. Right wingers are denying what they truly are. Or more likely -- Man-children giggling over the word -- poop.


freaking GOPers following the state of Duma's Rehitorics....letter by letter...


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> For a bunch of stoners a lot of you guys sure are closed minded. I like Aaron. All the hate you guys have been showing towards people with different views is gonna backfire.


Well I for one was hoping you would answer my question. I was hoping you would open my mind, I’ll wait, thanks!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


Here’s some of Trumps policies. Which one did you like the best? How did that wall work out? What a waste of tax payer money that was. 









5 Ways the Trump Administration’s Policy Failures Compounded the Coronavirus-Induced Economic Crisis


The Trump administration’s failure to respond to the coronavirus pandemic and the subsequent economic fallout has exacerbated both crises in the United States.




www.americanprogress.org





The president doesn’t set world gas prices so you will have to put that on OPEC who continues to cut production, even with high gas prices.








Why is OPEC+ cutting oil production and what’s next?


The move comes ahead of the European Union embargoes on Russian energy over the Ukraine war.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5218504


gas prices...talk to the oil companies, they are not nationalized, and i'm pay $3.10 a gal

real wages.....talk to the fat cats and ceo of corporate america, and btw i make $15 an hr js

High Inflation = Corporate greed and btw who got they're corporate taxes reduced and by whom (orange avenger)

Baby Food...that cause the company had to shut down, not biden just fyi

Stock Market...looks like they're making money,

Border Chaos ...i live near the border area and they're isn't any, why don't you talk to Desantis and Abbott, and ask yourself why did 60 migrants die in the back of a big rig here in texas.......


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> More than 4 in 5 Republicans agreed with the statements that “most college professors teach liberal propaganda” and “high schools are trying to teach liberal propaganda,” compared with 17 and 16 percent of Democrats, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than 80% of Republicans agree that:

High schools and college professors teach liberal propaganda.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> gas prices...talk to the oil companies, they are not nationalized, and i'm pay $3.10 a gal
> 
> real wages.....talk to the fat cats and ceo of corporate america, and btw i make $15 an hr js
> 
> ...


Stop with all your facts and logic. It’s making him look foolish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Stop with all your facts and logic. It’s making him look foolish.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

Irishboyo said:


> Hey bro
> How the fuck have you been?


About the same as ever. Like the weather we have today. Cool, mostly sunny with periods of high clouds.

Good to see you around.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

Irishboyo said:


> I'm back


Happy to have ya


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 27, 2022)

As if we would rely on one company to make baby food.. lol.

The baby formula went to all the incoming immigrants babies. They basically had to have kids to get across the border in a more lenient manner, remember?

Millions of babies coming in, and next thing you know the shelves are bare..

I'm sure the hardworking moms slaving away don't mind that their kids starve, while their new replacement workers come in and get their babies fake milk for free.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> More than 4 in 5 Republicans agreed with the statements that “most college professors teach liberal propaganda” and “high schools are trying to teach liberal propaganda,” compared with 17 and 16 percent of Democrats, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet if you were to replace the word "propaganda" in the above statement with "studies", most Democrats would agree with the statement.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Feared might be a better word,


i'll give you that. a narcissist that's dumb as a brick and has the self-control of a 4 yr old with the nuke codes is scary for most sane people


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll give you that. a narcissist that's dumb as a brick and has the self-control of a 4 yr old with the nuke codes is scary for most sane people


You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.

At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> As if we would rely on one company to make baby food.. lol.
> 
> The baby formula went to all the incoming immigrants babies. They basically had to have kids to get across the border in a more lenient manner, remember?
> 
> ...


actually, it's 4, they own 80% of the market when it comes to baby food. When it's comes to babies, every baby gets it, immigrant and none immigrant, you were prolly given it while u were that too. The baby food that got shut down cause of heavy metals in the food they owned 20% of the market....









It's getting easier to find baby formula. But you might still run into bare shelves


U.S. plants are making more baby formula than ever. But uneven distribution and overbuying means parents can run into empty store shelves.




www.npr.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.
> 
> At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .


ehhhh try again...Putin was building up on the border while Thumper as in office, he just looked the other way.....all the rest are adversaries, and Afghanistan was also the orange avenger, Pompeo made a deal without any pre condition and a date.....there ya go


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment


i haven't seen video of NATO members laughing at him behind his back. 

and if you don't think putin and kim jong un haven't played trump like a fiddle, you haven't been paying attention 

most of the people that trump hired thought he was a moron and stated so publicly. just the other day his friend and actual billionaire tom barack said he was surprised tRump could spell middle east.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.
> 
> At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .


None of our allies had any respect for Trump. He was a clown who undermined every alliance we had. 

Trump wasn't respected by North Korea, Russia, Saudi Arabia and China. They all used him very successfully to advance their interests.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

That is so much more polite than anything that came to mind.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not at all related...but you're in the state. It's so funny that all the "Heidi" placards I see are on the semis full of rocks that drive around cities going to construction sites.
> 
> 
> It's not great advertising when the trucks drive like assholes and spray everyone with gravel since they won't secure their loads.


it's weird here. in 2020, there were huge signs every where that "our county was tRump country". i've seen more polis, pettersen, etc signs by far than heidi and the other R's. 

i'm not in her district but if boebert wins, i'm deeply disappointed. she's an absolute disgrace to our state and nation


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> it's weird here. in 2020, there were huge signs every where that "our county was tRump country". i've seen more polis, pettersen, etc signs by far than heidi and the other R's.
> 
> i'm not in her district but if boebert wins, i'm deeply disappointed. she's an absolute disgrace to our state and nation


She wasn't on my ballot, but I would expect her to win. 

I live in Douglas county, the republican leaning place in the heavily dem Denver metro area for out of state folks, and yeah, it's weird. No clue how it will fall as I live in the dem heavy area of a republican county, we got brown folks and such, but it feels way way different than 2016. Will see how it goes.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

Yeah....can we like fight at Redrocks or something to sort out the state of the nation? They have a big screen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> but I would expect her to win


i've seen a bunch of attack ads against her on TV lately. don't know much about the Frish guy thats running against her. 

and how is Tina Peters allowed to run for office? she should be in prison


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Yeah....can we like fight at Redrocks or something to sort out the state of the nation? They have a big screen.


i'd say a wrassling match in the parking lot of the Kum and Go up his way. lmao!!! no holds barred.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's one of the big problems I have with you guys. You hate anyone with different views. I could care less. I know half of the guys here don't like me just because of my views, but if that's how you are so be it. Unlike you I can still be friends with Democrats even though I think most of you guys have lost your minds.
> 
> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show. And that little group of losers that talk shit can eat me.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd say a wrassling match in the parking lot of the Kum and Go up his way. lmao!!! no holds barred.


My weirdo cult neighbors moved out near the one by off 285. I actually am out that way most weekends for offroading/hiking.

Edit: all kidding aside, we should set up some sorta dope clone group to share shit in the area. Made friends with folks on another website and was pretty cool, but covid and life got in the way of keeping in touch.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.
> 
> At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .


F*ck no they weren't threatening wars. Trump was in office & they must have read Sun Su "never interrupt your opponent when they are making a mistake"....trump was a HUGE mistake.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

Just remember, your not black unless you voted for Biden.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Just remember, your not black unless you voted for Biden.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5218504


The causes behind every one of those issues you list began under Trump and were made worse because he was an awful executive. Except the border chaos. That's a simple lie.

I'm not saying you are stupid for saying what you did. Ignorant, yes, but not stupid. That said, there is no need for you to be so bitter. Go get a job, there are plenty of good ones available for qualified people. If you aren't qualified, take advantage of the student loan program that Biden is offering. Make something of yourself instead of standing around with that expression in the picture you posted.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.
> 
> At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .







__





North Korea Fires More Missiles After Trump Receives 'Beautiful Letter'







www.voanews.com




Ya Trump was a powerful negotiator …… the bestest lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't deny Trump is an asshole, but I liked a lot of his policies and the way our country was headed before this Biden Shit Show.


and that makes you a fascist enabler...you want to take away people rights to make their own decisions? you want to give big business a free ride on taxes, and gut social security to pay for it? you want a traitorous seditious piece of subhuman filth to be in control of the country? those were trump's policies...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Just remember, your not black unless you voted for Biden.


Biden apologized for that. When did Trump ever apologize for his many insulting statements? But that's OK, we voted his ass out of office. We don't want to hear from him again.

This country might begin to heal when Republican leaders apologize for this:


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden apologized for that. When did Trump ever apologize for his many insulting statements? But that's OK, we voted his ass out of office. We don't want to hear from him again.
> 
> This country might begin to heal when Republican leaders apologize for this:
> 
> View attachment 5218585


Do you forget the BLM and ANTIFA riots and looting? Both parties have their extremists. There wont be change while the Country continues to be divided by race politics and its new favorite, gender politics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> If a random guy in an xterra with weed smoke rolling out says hi, that's me.


Yikes, those get horrible mileage.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yikes, those get horrible mileage.


Good thing he doesn't have to drive far,


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Good thing he doesn't have to drive far,


I've been real happy with the electric car I bought a few years ago. I can't imagine owning something that gets sub-20 MPG though and being happy with it, let along bragging about it as a Democrat.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've been real happy with the electric car I bought a few years ago. I can't imagine owning something that gets sub-20 MPG though and being happy with it, let along bragging about it as a Democrat.


I enjoy the 45 miles a gallon my motorcycle gets when the season allows for it!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've been real happy with the electric car I bought a few years ago. I can't imagine owning something that gets sub-20 MPG though and being happy with it, let along bragging about it as a Democrat.


You should start an electric car thread so people can hear about actual users experiences. I'd be interested. I'd have lots of questions. Trying to stay on topic though, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> I enjoy the 45 miles a gallon my motorcycle gets when the season allows for it!


A bicycle gets even better MPG, but you have to know how to ride one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> I enjoy the 45 miles a gallon my motorcycle gets when the season allows for it!


Mine gets over 60, and in Cali riding season is year-round.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Quick jump in and out. I think they should have stopped with the Hybrid. At least if your short on juice to the next charging station, you can get by on the gas engine. Our Fusion hybrid gets about 47-48mpg on long trips. If we just go into town and back, we use all electric.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Quick jump in and out. I think they should have stopped with the Hybrid. At least if your short on juice to the next charging station, you can get by on the gas engine. Our Fusion hybrid gets about 47-48mpg on long trips. If we just go into town and back, we use all electric.


I love the fact that there is no internal combustion engine on my EV. Waaaaayyy less maintenance. I mean the maintenance is virtually zero. It's true that there are range issues though. I have a regular car that I can drive when needed as well, but it mostly sits.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I love the fact that there is no internal combustion engine on my EV. Waaaaayyy less maintenance. I mean the maintenance is virtually zero. It's true that there are range issues though. I have a regular car that I can drive when needed as well, but it mostly sits.


Me too.. I have a 2013 F150 Platinum that just crossed the 60K mark, and that's only because I had to make a long trip to deliver 25 lbs of weed last week.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I love the fact that there is no internal combustion engine on my EV. Waaaaayyy less maintenance. I mean the maintenance is virtually zero. It's true that there are range issues though. I have a regular car that I can drive when needed as well, but it mostly sits.


Lithium batteries have come quite a ways but they still worry me, have seen too many of them catch on fire and those fires do NOT go out haha. Not to mention the battery packs are like 12 grand alone lol. Then again, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I love the fact that there is no internal combustion engine on my EV. Waaaaayyy less maintenance. I mean the maintenance is virtually zero. It's true that there are range issues though. I have a regular car that I can drive when needed as well, but it mostly sits.


Cold temps is another huge factor that kinda sucks for EV's. You should start a thread. Or I will,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Me too.. I have a 2013 F150 Platinum that just crossed the 60K mark, and that's only because I had to make a long trip to deliver 25 lbs of weed last week.


An F150 to move 25 pounds of bud. You weren't messing around.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Lithium batteries have come quite a ways but they still worry me, have seen too many of them catch on fire and those fires do NOT go out haha. Not to mention the battery packs are like 12 grand alone lol. Then again, you have to start somewhere.


I bought my EV two years used for $11k, right now with 30k more miles on the odo, CarFax says that my *trade-in-value* is over $12k, and my battery life has only dropped one bar in that time.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> An F150 to move 25 pounds of bud. You weren't messing around.


It has to be in separate strain locked containers and labeled...no way I was gonna fit this into a Fusion..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Cold temps is another huge factor that kinda sucks for EV's. You should start a thread. Or I will,


Yeah, I would imagine in cold climates it makes a difference, but not much out here, except that when you want to run the heater it takes up battery charge.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yikes, those get horrible mileage.


That it does, its 15-18 mpg. Had a prius previously but they aren't great in terms of going where I wanted. Funny as hell taking it (prius) down weird dirt trails, got lots of looks.

In general I am a public transit advocate. This thing just sits there other than weekends ideally.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> So just to toss it out there...again...
> 
> What people are calling inflation is just fuckin greed. If companies are making all time high profits, but you are paying them more for the same services....its not some magic shit called inflation. You're getting fucked and the people doing it are pointing everyone's anger elsewhere.
> 
> That's kind of the end of it, it's infuriating.


A person can file a complaint with their state for price gouging.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> A person can file a complaint with their state for price gouging.


Yeah, let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That it does, its 15-18 mpg. Had a prius previously but they aren't great in terms of going where I wanted. Funny as hell taking it (prius) down weird dirt trails, got lots of looks.
> 
> In general I am a public transit advocate. This thing just sits there other than weekends ideally.


I totally took my work Prius up Redfeather to where dispatch couldn't see me on GPS, I was so far up and was pleasantly surprised I four-wheeled up a mountain in an electric car


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I totally took my work Prius up Redfeather to where dispatch couldn't see me on GPS, I was so far up and was pleasantly surprised I four-wheeled up a mountain in an electric car


I ran into this a few rides ago, with some dude in a Subaru trying to get around..


----------



## HGCC (Oct 27, 2022)

I got stopped at stream crossings. Dudes in side by sides urged me to go back. The prius was the best car I ever owned, would get one again in heartbeat if I could afford/justify two cars. Prius had a hard time making it up I70 though. If it's an option, I back public transit and a personal car is just special situations. Big ol rtd nerd here.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

My old mans Mini


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I got stopped at stream crossings. Dudes in side by sides urged me to go back. The prius was the best car I ever owned, would get one again in heartbeat if I could afford/justify two cars. Prius had a hard time making it up I70 though. If it's an option, I back public transit and a personal car is just special situations. Big ol rtd nerd here.


You better stay in the right lane going up the pass,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> View attachment 5218621
> My old mans Mini


That thing's sweet. For a mini, . I imagine you have a cool dad.

Just noticed the WA plates. My home state,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Those S models are pretty fast, and handles corners really well. Used to have one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Mine gets over 60, and in Cali riding season is year-round.


I got 55 to 60 from my Harley dresser by doing 55 to 60. That and a Baker 6 speed, the only real mod.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)

He had a 4 inch lift, spacers, skid plates, all sorts of shit haha, yea he is in Gig Harbor.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Do you forget the BLM and ANTIFA riots and looting? Both parties have their extremists. There wont be change while the Country continues to be divided by race politics and its new favorite, gender politics.


 Do you forget Trump telling that Jan 6 mob to attack Congress? Come to DC on Jan 6. It's going to be wild. Go down there and fight. Our election was nearly overturned and Trump's thugs came very close to murdering his political enemies. Dude, it's not even similar. When did BLM leaders advocate that? Which BLM or Antifa member committed riots and looting? 

I can understand why you want to equate what happened on Jan 6 with what happened during the summer. But it doesn't fit. It's false, so go find something else to try. What I would suggest is what Proud Boys did in Salem Oregon a few weeks earlier. THAT was very similar. It looked like a practice session even.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I got 55 to 60 from my Harley dresser by doing 55 to 60. That and a Baker 6 speed, the only real mod.



I got 45-55mpg on my ZRX1200- 45 if I was doing 150 and 55 if I wasn't


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

I got 167mph on the straights... MPG? .. no idea, I was banging it at the 15,000 rpm rev limiter most of the time.. Turn 5 Texas World Speedway. Circa 2004 when I was able to recover from a crash. You always know when to give it up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)

300 mile day trip with my wife


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 5218675


Love the old scoots!.. this is my current old man ride.....1973 Honda cl100


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 300 mile day trip with my wife
> 
> View attachment 5218676


What year is that Yammy?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2022)

My mid life crisis.....
Shelby 427SC #CSX4795

I had to put one of these on the dash...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My mid life crisis.....
> Shelby 427SC #CSX4795


Way better than a Corvette!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> My mid life crisis.....
> Shelby 427SC #CSX4795


This is fucking sweet!... working for Ford for a number of years, I remember the last GT 500 that came to our Dealership after he died... it brought stupid money. Every one had the number and sig by C. Shelby. near the glovebox.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What year is that Yammy?


'77

I bought it from a friend who was the original owner

It's all original except for the mirrors, and I replaced the stock paper air filter element with a foam unit


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Quick funny story... We had a GT 350 on the showroom floor, the cleaning crew thought it would be cool to take it for a spin after close. Im half drunk at my house and get a call from the OHP saying "We have one of your cars on Hwy 7" (which was about 1.5 miles from me).. We always kept about 3 gallons of fuel in these high end machines. They run out of gas right down the road from me. Being half drunk, I had my dad and step mom drive me up to the hwy to pick it up and bring it back to my house. These cats could not figure out how to dump more fuel into the GT 350 (the special funnel is in the trunk) and they got caught in the woods running.....jail time for 3 of them because they had former convictions of theft. That was a fun night.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> '77
> 
> I bought it from a friend who was the original owner
> 
> It's all original except for the mirrors, and I replaced the stock paper air filter element with a foam unit


Nice!.. love it man!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2022)

My '83 GPz 550


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My '83 GPz 550
> View attachment 5218691


Nice! I need to find an old faster bike than my scoot. Those things are bullet proof.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2022)

Actually, Biden is turning out to be better than I thought, as if kicking Trump's dismal ass wasn't enough


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Quick funny story... We had a GT 350 on the showroom floor, the cleaning crew thought it would be cool to take it for a spin after close. Im half drunk at my house and get a call from the OHP saying "We have one of your cars on Hwy 7" (which was about 1.5 miles from me).. We always kept about 3 gallons of fuel in these high end machines. They run out of gas right down the road from me. Being half drunk, I had my dad and step mom drive me up to the hwy to pick it up and bring it back to my house. These cats could not figure out how to dump more fuel into the GT 350 (the special funnel is in the trunk) and they got caught in the woods running.....jail time for 3 of them because they had former convictions of theft. That was a fun night.


I never worried about parking the Shelby at work, my parking spot had gun coverage.....I was friends with the tower guard.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

I need to find something not too fast... last time I went out for a cruise on a superbike, was a 2006 British Triumph 955...I got 3 tickets that day. One on Federal land. That was expensive.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2022)

Leaving work one day...600hp, no emission system. didn't even have a pcv valve. Straight side pipes you could roll a baseball down those pipes. They would burn the ever loving sh*t out of your leg if you weren't careful.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Actually, Biden is turning out to be better than I thought, as if kicking Trump's dismal ass wasn't enough


Sorry.....all of us Motörheads got lost for a minute in old stories. Back on track. We love our hobbies.. what can I say?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Sorry.....all of us Motörheads got lost for a minute in old stories. Back on track. We love our hobbies.. what can I say?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5218699


Well, at least he knows where the blower adjustment is.......or maybe he's just touching things. IDK....... and it's an auto transmission.... that should simplify things for him.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I never worried about parking the Shelby at work, my parking spot had gun coverage.....I was friends with the tower guard.
> View attachment 5218692


My band played at the Oregon State Penitentiary



The orange vests were so we wouldn't get shot in the event of a riot


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My band played at the Oregon State Penitentiary
> 
> View attachment 5218703
> 
> The orange vests were so we wouldn't get shot in the event of a riot


What did you play? you on the drums? I've done a lot of hobbies in my 54 years....10 as a band, and road raced at the same time as running a franchise Dealership....I played lead G, but my hands got 4 big cycsts in a row.... laid guitar down for a while and started drumming. I'll do porch guitar, but I just couldn't do 4 hour shows anymore as lead guitar after surgeries to remove the cysts.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My band played at the Oregon State Penitentiary
> 
> View attachment 5218703
> 
> The orange vests were so we wouldn't get shot in the event of a riot


The Associate Warden at Folsom had been bugging me for a ride in the Shelby for a couple months, so I drove us to lunch one day, to a small mexican restaurant about 1/2 mile from the prison. I'll admit I got on it a little bit. After we ate he was too nervous to get back in....he walked back...lol
That's when I put the NO WHINING sticker on the dash....true story


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That thing's sweet. For a mini, . I imagine you have a cool dad.
> 
> Just noticed the WA plates. My home state,


Wait, aren't you the guy who complained yesterday about me making a post that you didn't think fit the topic even though it related to another one of you... "magnificent gentleman" posting an anti-trans post as part of his critique on this "Biden mess"?

Hmm, and didn't you demand that _I _address the topic in _my _thread by asking my transgender child what the views of your comrade were on transgender people?

What was that? An attempt to shame me for not living Jordan Peterson's 7 manly rules? Or were you just sneeringly bypassing my question so as not to show off the possibility of his views (and maybe yours) being similar to those with currently unacceptable and more in line with neo-fascists?

And now you are making a car post in the same thread.

Tsk tsk. 

You sound like a high quality person with upright and consistent moral judgements... by that I mean consistent with young white boys marching in a torchlight parade in some place like Charlottesville (if mom will let you use the car).


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

Have we reached the point yet where calling somebody a white supremacist might actually be complimentary rather than an insult?

Or are the hoods still on for the moment?

How about Christian Nationalist? That can't be considered a bad thing, can it? MTG is openly crowing about the virtues of Christian Nationalism.






At 1:00


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> and it's an auto transmission


nice attempt but a fail. 4spd. see the shift pattern in stainless?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 28, 2022)

Biden is old....i was under the impression all old people all knew how to drive a manual....and make it go with their feet Fred Flintstone style. 

Still think biden is doing a fine job, he has been better than I expected. My only real complaint is that I think the fed raised rates too quickly this year, yeah yeah its an independent area and such, but eh...cmon man.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> nice attempt but a fail. 4spd. see the shift pattern in stainless?


The truth is unimportant to these wonderful people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Biden is old....i was under the impression all old people all knew how to drive a manual....and make it go with their feet Fred Flintstone style.
> 
> Still think biden is doing a fine job, he has been better than I expected. My only real complaint is that I think the fed raised rates too quickly this year, yeah yeah its an independent area and such, but eh...cmon man.


Has anybody ever seen Trump actually drive a vehicle? I've seen him sit in a truck's driver seat and pantomime tooting the horn like a loveable but mentally challenged 6 year old but never actually in control of a moving vehicle.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2022)

Were far off topic
previous to that we were name calling etc, 
As a reminder we dont allow name calling in any form, additionally we do not allow transphobic ,, homophobic, racist etc.
If youhave to be keep being told, you rack up warnings, removal of thread privilege's, discouraged user than finally banned.


youre all smart enough to know each of you attempt to ruffle eachothers feathers to get someone in hot seat , dont get into the hot seat by not feeding into it, if you cannot debate without breaking rules, leave politics. its not for you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The truth is unimportant to these wonderful people.


the last guy had to sell his Ferrari to pay bills. sad!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Has anybody ever seen Trump actually drive a vehicle? I've seen him sit in a truck's driver seat and pantomime tooting the horn like a loveable but mentally challenged 6 year old but never actually in control of a moving vehicle.


his first date with Ivanka was in his Lamborghini.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> his first date with Ivanka was in his Lamborghini.


According to John Barron?

Pictures or it did not happen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> According to John Barron?
> 
> Pictures or it did not happen.


this was right before he got to 2nd base


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this was right before he got to 2nd base
> View attachment 5218851


Nice picture.

Wait, is that the guy running the Party that claims all Democrats are in favor of pederasty because we sexualize children by allowing transgender people to exist and allowing children to know about gay parents? Good thing that isn't insulting.

He looks pretty wholesome, like a good Christian that defends traditional values and loves his country so much that he would *never *sell it out over and over and over again for personal gain.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The truth is unimportant to these wonderful people.


Why do we even bother..?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Has anybody ever seen Trump actually drive a vehicle? I've seen him sit in a truck's driver seat and pantomime tooting the horn like a loveable but mentally challenged 6 year old but never actually in control of a moving vehicle.


He does not know how to drive a vehicle or ride a bike.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> He does not know how to drive a vehicle or ride a bike.


Or love a person other than himself.

Sad that so many fine people with well developed opinions and above average intelligence who are most assuredly not racists, batshit crazy or both (looking at you Kanye) are into him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Or love a person other than himself.
> 
> Sad that so many fine people with well developed opinions and above average intelligence who are most assuredly not racists, batshit crazy or both (looking at you Kanye) are into him.


kanye has his own troubles to deal with...apparently a lot of people don't like doing business with an antisemite


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> nice attempt but a fail. 4spd. see the shift pattern in stainless?


My bad. I saw a T handle at the top of the stick.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My bad. I saw a T handle at the top of the stick.


and no, his front plate does not say "thebigguy" either. lol. that's a photoshop hunter laptop fake news


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My only real complaint is that I think the fed raised rates too quickly this year, yeah yeah its an independent area and such, but eh...cmon man.


It was too fast. .. historically fast. It really disrupted the housing market especially. People in the middle of a buy, and then find out thier payment is going to change out of thier budget, and have to downgrade to something else. They should have done .25 bias points at a time and not .75. The double whammy is the fast rise of the Fed Interest rate, and the cooling off of the housing market itself. Same thing with the auto industry. People that paid over sticker with little equity going in are not going to be able to trade for a long time. I got a buddy at Cap 1, and said thier repo portfolio has gone up 20% this year. Earlier this year (and last year) if you wanted a house, you had to bid 10-30K over asking to even had a shot at getting it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It was too fast. .. historically fast. It really disrupted the housing market especially. People in the middle of a buy, and then find out thier payment is going to change out of thier budget, and have to downgrade to something else. They should have done .25 bias points at a time and not .75. The double whammy is the fast rise of the Fed Interest rate, and the cooling off of the housing market itself. Same thing with the auto industry. People that paid over sticker with little equity going in are not going to be able to trade for a long time. I got a buddy at Cap 1, and said thier repo portfolio has gone up 20% this year.


the rates should have never stayed near 0 as long as they did though. the only way to go was up. 

people overpaid big time here in CO over the last few years and are gonna be upside down. just don't sell and ride it out is the only way


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the rates should have never stayed near 0 as long as they did though. the only way to go was up.
> 
> people overpaid big time here in CO over the last few years and are gonna be upside down. just don't sell and ride it out is the only way


Exactly .... lots of folks are gonna have to wash thier cars/trucks and just fall in love with them again till they get out of the woods. Otherwise, they're gonna need a large down payment.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

I was in the car biz for about 32 years... and I can remember when I became a Finance Manager, in 1997, the best rate you could get with excellent credit was about 9%.... so, we've been here before.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It was too fast. .. historically fast. It really disrupted the housing market especially. People in the middle of a buy, and then find out thier payment is going to change out of thier budget, and have to downgrade to something else. They should have done .25 bias points at a time and not .75. The double whammy is the fast rise of the Fed Interest rate, and the cooling off of the housing market itself. Same thing with the auto industry. People that paid over sticker with little equity going in are not going to be able to trade for a long time. I got a buddy at Cap 1, and said thier repo portfolio has gone up 20% this year. Earlier this year (and last year) if you wanted a house, you had to bid 10-30K over asking to even had a shot at getting it.


I refinanced my mortgage during the pandemic, not because I had to, but for a better rate, why not? I reduced my monthly payments by $150, while also shaving close to 5 years off my mortgage. I even got a month of no mortgage payment out of the deal. Now mortgage rates are over double what I refinanced at.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kanye has his own troubles to deal with...apparently a lot of people don't like doing business with an antisemite


He's not an anti-Semite! Those anti-Semitic clips that Tucker Carlson edited out were leaked illegally!

Kanye released a video last week called "Last Week" where he showed a clip of him meeting with some Adidas execs. At one point he put some porn on his phone and shoved it in the face of one of the execs. The actors in the porn were having some dialog about infidelity and Kanye felt (such a jenius) that this was the best way to show the execs how he felt about their actions. The exec was like, "is that porn? Get it away from me!". Any corporation that deals with him deserves no sympathy. The guy is totally nuts and one of the greatest Republican minds sends Diamond and Silk. Uh huh, that's right.

Go to about 10 minutes in...







Those Republicans really have great ideas. I sure am glad that they don't seem to have any inclination to destroy democracy, dehumanize any opposition, set up a totally fucked theocracy where the leaders can behave the opposite of how they preach and exterminate those who oppose them in Jesus name, amen.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I refinanced my mortgage during the pandemic, not because I had to, but for a better rate, why not? I reduced my monthly payments by $150, while also shaving close to 5 years off my mortgage. I even got a month of no mortgage payment out of the deal. Now mortgage rates are over double what I refinanced at.


Good move!...Fortunatly, I don't have a mortgage.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I refinanced my mortgage during the pandemic, not because I had to, but for a better rate, why not? I reduced my monthly payments by $150, while also shaving close to 5 years off my mortgage. I even got a month of no mortgage payment out of the deal. Now mortgage rates are over double what I refinanced at.


i'll be nosy and ask what rate you got? close to 3?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll be nosy and ask what rate you got? close to 3?


About a pound.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It was too fast. .. historically fast. It really disrupted the housing market especially. People in the middle of a buy, and then find out thier payment is going to change out of thier budget, and have to downgrade to something else. They should have done .25 bias points at a time and not .75. The double whammy is the fast rise of the Fed Interest rate, and the cooling off of the housing market itself. Same thing with the auto industry. People that paid over sticker with little equity going in are not going to be able to trade for a long time. I got a buddy at Cap 1, and said thier repo portfolio has gone up 20% this year. Earlier this year (and last year) if you wanted a house, you had to bid 10-30K over asking to even had a shot at getting it.


The rates absolutely needed to come up, putting them at zero has really screwed up how quite a bit of the market works in terms of oversight and people that work in it as well as people wanting safer investments. 3-5 % is great. They should have started to gradually work that way over the past like 10 years doing a quarter or half a year, but nope. 

Those i-bonds at 9.82% are a hot commodity, saw there may be more with a slightly higher yield coming out. It would be nice if fixed income could keep up with the equity market, hopefully it gets more attractive.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll be nosy and ask what rate you got? close to 3?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5218914


Sweet!.. that's a great deal!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Sweet!.. that's a great deal!


Right? I already had a pretty good rate to begin with in the mid-4's. I didn't really plan to refinance, but one day I got a call from the mortgage company, who was offering a "no fee" refinance. Usually I'm not interested in solicitations like that, but "no fee" sounded good and they said that it was some sort of quick refinance, plus I knew the covid-induced rates were extra low at the time, so I went along for the ride. Of course there were fees such as closing costs, but they wrapped those up in the loan, and I basically saved $50k over the course of the mortgage. The best thing about covid has been my mortgage.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> Wait, is that the guy running the Party that claims all Democrats are in favor of pederasty because we sexualize children by allowing transgender people to exist and allowing children to know about gay parents? Good thing that isn't insulting.
> 
> He looks pretty wholesome, like a good Christian that defends traditional values and loves his country so much that he would *never *sell it out over and over and over again for personal gain.


The four inch heels are so it doesn't look obvious that she's a child dating daddy..isn't she about 11 years old in that pic?'


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The four inch heels are so it doesn't look obvious that she's a child dating daddy..isn't she about 11 years old in that pic?'


that could easily be a poster for incest. that's waaaaaay past just weird in my book. 

and then throw in his comment that he picks whores that look like her is icing on the cake


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

Weird with young girls


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

I mean as someone from outside the us that has no hopes/dreams/emotions vested in the president I’m somewhat impartial and it looks so so bad, like just the few clips I’ve seen speak volumes. We’re forever hearing stories and conspiracies about the elite and kids, but seeing clips of Biden with young girls is the only time I’ve ever felt like it was a dead cert something was going on


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> but seeing clips of trump with young girls is the only time I’ve ever felt like it was a dead cert something was going on


totally agree

cause the chicks at epstein island were for sure underage.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> totally agree
> 
> cause the chicks at epstein island were for sure underage.


Yeah it’s hard to believe… actually it’s not, I guess we just don’t want to believe it, there’s been some serious shit happening with rich people and kids for a long time and only now are we starting to hear about it, as a parent it makes me fuckin sick! And so angry!


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh yeah I get what u mean @rkymtnman obviously there’s more and more proof every day and with victims finding the strength to come forward we’re discovering a lot more pedos, Jimmy saville was the first big one I remember in my country, but Biden really is the elite of the elite, gotta be careful what we say cos we’ll get banned, but ugh, super grim, mega weird


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah it’s hard to believe… actually it’s not, I guess we just don’t want to believe it, there’s been some serious shit happening with rich people and kids for a long time and only now are we starting to hear about it, as a parent it makes me fuckin sick! And so angry!


and then they are selling unborn infant organs in the basement of a pizza parlor. crazy stuff. 

so you think weird pedo stuff is strictly or generally a rich people thing?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> and then they are selling unborn infant organs in the basement of a pizza parlor. crazy stuff.
> 
> so you think weird pedo stuff is strictly or generally a rich people thing?


No certainly not, it’s just something you don’t see blatantly flaunted


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

did you know he bought a child beauty pageant so he could walk in unexpectedly on naked underage girls? 

maga weird for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Oh yeah I get what u mean @rkymtnman obviously there’s more and more proof every day and with victims finding the strength to come forward we’re discovering a lot more pedos, Jimmy saville was the first big one I remember in my country, but Biden really is the elite of the elite, gotta be careful what we say cos we’ll get banned, but ugh, super grim, mega weird


you're funny, is there a funk-o-pop figure of you? or a kawaii plushy?
trump is a filthy scumbag, a traitor, a pedophile, a kisser of dictator's asses...he doesn't deserve to breath the same air as Joe Biden.
but you keep pushing that pingpong pizza shit, cause that's gonna get republicans into office


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're funny, is there a funk-o-pop figure of you? or a kawaii plushy?
> trump is a filthy scumbag, a traitor, a pedophile, a kisser of dictator's asses...he doesn't deserve to breath the same air as Joe Biden.
> but you keep pushing that pingpong pizza shit, cause that's gonna get republicans into office


Omg this is wild. So if I was saying that trump displayed peado tendency’s then that would be fine and I’d get a high 5, but cos I’ve said Biden does I’m out of order? I don’t care about your government! I don’t even care about my countries government! I simply called a spade a spade. How would you feel if some creepy old man acted that way around your child? Put yourself in that position and it becomes less about trump vs biden and more about good vs evil

edit: not that I think trump is good, he might be guilty of this shit too, but I’ve never seen him act that way around a child, as a parent it blew my mind to see such behaviour on tv, and still blows my mind to see idiots defending it. Wtf imagine it was ur child


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Omg this is wild. So if I was saying that trump displayed peado tendency’s then that would be fine and I’d get a high 5, but cos I’ve said Biden does I’m out of order? I don’t care about your government! I don’t even care about my countries government! I simply called a spade a spade. How would you feel if some creepy old man acted that way around your child? Put yourself in that position and it becomes less about trump vs biden and more about good vs evil


are you talking about the diary of his daughter?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> are you talking about the diary of his daughter?


No


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Omg this is wild. So if I was saying that trump displayed peado tendency’s then that would be fine and I’d get a high 5, but cos I’ve said Biden does I’m out of order? I don’t care about your government! I don’t even care about my countries government! I simply called a spade a spade. How would you feel if some creepy old man acted that way around your child? Put yourself in that position and it becomes less about trump vs biden and more about good vs evil
> 
> edit: not that I think trump is good, he might be guilty of this shit too, but I’ve never seen him act that way around a child, as a parent it blew my mind to see such behaviour on tv, and still blows my mind to see idiots defending it. Wtf imagine it was ur child


Just fot fun. Since you're in another country, out of curiosity who do you think your country had more respect for between Trump and Biden?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just fot fun. Since you're in another country, out of curiosity who do you think your country had more respect for between Trump and Biden?


I mean trump was laughed at a lot, he said some stupid shit, but he said something about Brexit that spoke deeply to a lot of people here, for better or worse. And the majority of our “democracy” decided in favour of what he said.

But the Biden creepiness seems to have overshadowed any wrong trump did, it’s a sensitive time for people when it comes to protecting childeren, in the wake of saville and most recently prince Andrew, it’s a very prominent issue at the minute both in the media and in the hearts of normal people, and to see Biden acting that way on tv certainly doesn’t go un-noticed.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

I mean respect is a strong word, it really is, but how can you respect someone who acts that way around children


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I mean respect is a strong word, it really is, but how can you respect someone who acts that way around children


How about "Coherent" instead,


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

I can’t believe normal people are willing to overlook such huge red flags in a persons morality for promises of gold and silver

someone could buy me seeds, ph my res, trim my bud, roll my joints, rub my feet and cook my dinner, but the second they put hands on my child (or any child for that matter) like that then all good they do goes out the window


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I can’t believe normal people are willing to overlook such huge red flags in a persons morality for promises of gold and silver
> 
> someone could buy me seeds, ph my res, trim my bud, roll my joints, rub my feet and cook my dinner, but the second they put hands on my child (or any child for that matter) like that then all good they do goes out the window


in that case the grab’em by the pussy guy ought to make you have a seizure. He walked in on junior pageant contestants when he figured they were showing max skin.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What did you play? you on the drums?


Guitar, although I've also played drums and sang lead in a couple of other bands


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2022)

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks”


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> in that case the grab’em by the pussy guy ought to make you have a seizure. He walked in on junior pageant contestants when he figured they were showing max skin.


Of course, that’s disgusting and an absolute abuse of power. If they’re both pedos then they should both hang in my opinion. Telling me trump is a pedo doesn’t change my mind about biden. The worst thing is people here love him despite this, haven’t any of you got kids?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

It's pretty obvious how Australia feels about Biden.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Of course, that’s disgusting and an absolute abuse of power. If they’re both pedos then they should both hang in my opinion. Telling me trump is a pedo doesn’t change my mind about biden. The worst thing is people here love him despite this, haven’t any of you got kids?


I’ve noticed pedophiles often project pedophilia onto others.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's pretty obvious how Australia feels about Biden.


Who cares how “Australia feels” about anything?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve noticed pedophiles often project pedophilia onto others.


Really? Where have u noticed that? Seems like a strange thing to encounter.
Surely it would be far more plausible that the very people openly defending a pedo are actually sympathetic towards pedos


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Really? Where have u noticed that? Seems like a strange thing to encounter


Look at all the Republicans getting caught with child porn. Look it up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Who cares how “Australia feels” about anything?


I do, they're an ally for one thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Of course, that’s disgusting and an absolute abuse of power. If they’re both pedos then they should both hang in my opinion. Telling me trump is a pedo doesn’t change my mind about biden. The worst thing is people here love him despite this, haven’t any of you got kids?


the Biden pedo business is disinformation.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Look at all the Republicans getting caught with child porn. Look it up.


I don’t want to, seeing the president of the United States blatantly acting that way is enough to make me sick. Anyone caught with that shit should hang, not just left or right based on my political views


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I do, they're an ally for one thing.


There is no self-aware entity of Australia. The phrase taps into the same sort of emotioneering as the equally-spurious “ will of the people”. There are as many sentiments down under as there are Australians.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Biden pedo business is disinformation.


Omg man watch the footsge, it’s disgusting, disinformation wtf! How can people be so blinded by whatever promises he makes that you choose to ignore the red flags


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Omg man watch the footsge, it’s disgusting, disinformation wtf! How can people be so blinded by whatever promises he makes that you choose to ignore the red flags


footage? really? Video is very manipulable, and that man has enemies. You’ll need better sources (text journalism), and quote the links to them, if you are at all serious.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I can’t believe normal people are willing to overlook such huge red flags in a persons morality for promises of gold and silver
> 
> someone could buy me seeds, ph my res, trim my bud, roll my joints, rub my feet and cook my dinner, but the second they put hands on my child (or any child for that matter) like that then all good they do goes out the window


The creepy thing is how you sexualize young girls in those pictures and see that gross shit that comes to your mind.

Old men look creepy as shit next to girls. Out of the thousands? of pictures he has taken with tired ass kids at the end of some boring banquet, a handful of creepy looking ones is just expected.

Reading what you are into it (based on your handful of posts here trying to keep it in the discussion for some odd reason), is just beyond hard to take seriously.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The creepy thing is how you sexualize young girls in those pictures and see that gross shit that comes to your mind.
> 
> Old men look creepy as shit next to girls. Out of the thousands? of pictures he has taken with tired ass kids at the end of some boring banquet, a handful of creepy looking ones is just expected.
> 
> Reading what you are into it (based on your handful of posts here trying to keep it in the discussion for some odd reason), is just beyond hard to take seriously.


A sex-crime suspect is being seen by the state shrink. At Rorschach time, the suspect describes one horrific prurient scene after another. This moves the shrink to an unprofessional exclamation of “you’re one far-gone pervert!”

To which the guy calmly retorts
“Gosh, doc — YOU’re the one showing me all the dirty pictures!”


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The creepy thing is how you sexualize young girls in those pictures and see that gross shit that comes to your mind.
> 
> Old men look creepy as shit next to girls. Out of the thousands? of pictures he has taken with tired ass kids at the end of some boring banquet, a handful of creepy looking ones is just expected.
> 
> Reading what you are into it (based on your handful of posts here trying to keep it in the discussion for some odd reason), is just beyond hard to take seriously.


What so because I and many other people (who by the way care not about your left or right, trump or biden) can see that he is acting innapropriately towards a child, the touching?, the comments? , that makes me the weirdo? For calling a spade a spade?

you’re invested in someone and ur willing to overlook their flaws because you see them as the lesser evil


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What so because I and many other people (who by the way care not about your left or right, trump or biden) can see that he is acting innapropriately towards a child, the touching?, the comments? , that makes me the weirdo? For calling a spade a spade?
> 
> you’re invested in someone and ur willing to overlook their flaws because you see them as the lesser evil


Yeah man, I am sorry it does make you a weirdo to see what you want in those edited click bait videos.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The creepy thing is how you sexualize young girls in those pictures and see that gross shit that comes to your mind.
> 
> Old men look creepy as shit next to girls. Out of the thousands? of pictures he has taken with tired ass kids at the end of some boring banquet, a handful of creepy looking ones is just expected.
> 
> Reading what you are into it (based on your handful of posts here trying to keep it in the discussion for some odd reason), is just beyond hard to take seriously.


You think the pic of Trumps daughter on his lap is creepy though and I really don't. My daughter has sat on my lap plenty times. Oh shit, that might come back to haunt me, .


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah man, I am sorry it does make you a weirdo to see what you want in those edited click bait videos.


But if I was saying it about trump I bet you’d agree, ridiculous


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Omg did he really say that was creepy but not the shit biden does?


I'm sure that's his view, lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You think the pic of Trumps daughter on his lap is creepy though and I really don't. My daughter has sat on my lap plenty times. Oh shit, that might come back to haunt me, .


Trump talking about his daughter is the only thing that stops me from saying that of course he is not sexualizing his daughter. But of course it can't be removed from the clearly creepy shit he has flat out said about her, several times.

As for Biden, outside of a handful of creepy pictures you really don't have shit, and this is just one big trolling narrative that the right wing propagandists hope distracts from all the fucked up shit that the Republicans are currently doing to our nation.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Trump talking about his daughter is the only thing that stops me from saying that of course he is not sexualizing his daughter. But of course it can't be removed from the clearly creepy shit he has flat out said about her, several times.
> 
> As for Biden, outside of a handful of creepy pictures you really don't have shit, and this is just one big trolling narrative that the right wing propagandists hope distracts from all the fucked up shit that the Republicans are currently doing to our nation.


lmao I don’t give a fuck about right or left, it makes no difference to me, we’ve got our own government ruining our country. As a parent you can see it a mile off, you don’t act that way towards kids, it’s weird as fuck. And maybe trump has done all sorts of creepy shit too, urrrrgh, if he’s a pedo he should hang too, but this thread isn’t titled “is trump really that bad”. It’s about biden, and by the looks of it he can’t help himself, who the fuck sniffs another persons daughters hair. Wot the actual fuck!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> lmao I don’t give a fuck about right or left, it makes no difference to me, we’ve got our own government ruining our country. As a parent you can see it a mile off, you don’t act that way towards kids, it’s weird as fuck. And maybe trump has done all sorts of creepy shit too, urrrrgh, if he’s a pedo he should hang too, but this thread isn’t titled “is trump really that bad”. It’s about biden, and by the looks of it he can’t help himself, who the fuck sniffs another persons daughters hair. Wot the actual fuck!


Did Q tell you to worry about this?

lol who the fuck knows, maybe the kid had some stinky ass shampoo and he made a comment on it, projecting that onto somehow he is a child molester is beyond fucked up and says more about you than it does Biden.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


What the actual fuck! I hadn’t seen that one. How can anyone think it’s appropriate to speak to an unknown child like that.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>










lmao really? Giving stupid advice at some press event that he gave his girls about not dating until they are 30? lol wow you guys got him good with that one.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Did Q tell you to worry about this?
> 
> lol who the fuck knows, maybe the kid had some stinky ass shampoo and he made a comment on it, projecting that onto somehow he is a child molester is beyond fucked up and says more about you than it does Biden.





hanimmal said:


> lmao really? Giving stupid advice at some press event that he gave his girls about not dating until they are 30? lol wow you guys got him good with that one.


you don’t think that’s creepy? Questionable? Would you do that? Would you sniff someone else’s child’s hair?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> you don’t think that’s creepy? Questionable? Would you do that? Would you sniff someone else’s child’s hair?


Am I taking a picture with that kid? Why the fuck would I be taking a picture with a random young girl, I am a old man, that shit is creepy af.

But if I was forced to, and I had to bend down or pick the kid up or something to fit into the picture and the kids hair was in my face, and it smelled like something, who knows I might smell it? Does that make me a pedophile?

Because if so, I think you have some serious issues that you might want to find some help with man. The internet has been a very influential tool to radicalize a huge portion of our societies and if you truly believe the q anon nonsense it is worth seeking it out.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 28, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior and he said I was the weird one

I’ll just leave that there to sink in for him

no one just sniffs someone else’s child’s hair for gods sake, no one would be happy with someone who’s not family sniffing their child’s hair like that, why on earth would they want to sniff your child’s hair? What’s their motive? It’s creepy and its Inappropriate.

I can’t even find the video of Hillary introducing him to a girl and him going Uber creep, it was one of the first ones I ever seen of him that made my skin crawl, it’s probably been deleted or taken down, isn’t it weird that the majority of the videos are now only available on TikTok whereas before he was president they were all on YouTube


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What the actual fuck! I hadn’t seen that one. How can anyone think it’s appropriate to speak to an unknown child like that.


I know. I can't believe people can just ignore this kinda shit. You can see the normal looking dude on the right like WTF, lol. That would be me if it wasn't my kid. But if it was that shit would've went Viral,


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 28, 2022)

https://defiantamerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/biden-sniffing-toddler.mp4


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know. I can't believe people can just ignore this kinda shit. You can see the normal looking dude on the right like WTF, lol. That would be me if it wasn't my kid. But if it's was kid that shit would've went Viral,


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2022)

There was a shampoo in the '70s called "gee your hair smells terrific"


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I can’t even find the video of Hillary introducing him to a girl and him going Uber creep, it was one of the first ones I ever seen of him that made my skin crawl, it’s probably been deleted or taken down


He's been weird with Hillary too..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> He's been weird with Hillary too..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5219134


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2022)

A cop pulled me over on my RD400 late one night for doing 42 in a 35 zone ( I was doing 70 shortly before) and asked if I'd had anything to drink- I told him (truthfully) that I hadn't had a drop at which point he said "I'm detecting a smell of alcohol..." I said "it's proabably all that cologne you're wearing- what is that, Brut?"


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> @PadawanWarrior and he said I was the weird one
> 
> I’ll just leave that there to sink in for him
> 
> ...


Yeah man you are the weird one pushing the most vile propaganda that minimizes the actual horror that is child abuse at this point.

It is a pretty shitty thing to do, and I do question the motives that anyone like yourself have when you push this false narrative.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah man you are the weird one pushing the most vile propaganda that minimizes the actual horror that is child abuse at this point.
> 
> It is a pretty shitty thing to do, and I do question the motives that anyone like yourself have when you push this false narrative.


I could go and show 20 parents I know these videos of him acting this way and they’d all say the same thing, it’s got nothing to do with the fact he’s president or trumps enemy, but you keep trying to make it about one vs the other. Like I’ve said I don’t care how he runs your country. Makes no difference to me, I’m just calling it how I see it and a hell of a lot of people agree. I’ve just showed my mother and another parent at my kids football game and they both said the same thing.

and it’s hardly propaganda, it’s actual video footage of him doing and saying these creepy creepy things around kids

when the shoe is on the other foot you’ll more than happily point out that trump is creepy too, why? Cos it helps ur agenda.
I don’t care about the politics, all people that display pedo tendencies should hang imo. Left right man woman trans black white brown short tall fat thin


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I could go and show 20 parents I know these videos of him acting this way and they’d all say the same thing, it’s got nothing to do with the fact he’s president or trumps enemy, but you keep trying to make it about one vs the other. Like I’ve said I don’t care how he runs your country. Makes no difference to me, I’m just calling it how I see it and a hell of a lot of people agree. I’ve just showed my mother and another parent at my kids football game and they both said the same thing.
> 
> and it’s hardly propaganda, it’s actual video footage of him doing and saying these creepy creepy things around kids
> 
> ...


Because videos on the internet are true


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Because videos on the internet are true
> View attachment 5219187


I don’t think there’s any extra context that would make it all right to do the stuff he does. I don’t have blinders on, I can call it how I see it, I have nothing invested in him nor do I have anything invested in his opponents or any other reason to try and push a false agenda, I’m just calling it how I see it


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I could go and show 20 parents I know these videos of him acting this way and they’d all say the same thing, it’s got nothing to do with the fact he’s president or trumps enemy, but you keep trying to make it about one vs the other. Like I’ve said I don’t care how he runs your country. Makes no difference to me, I’m just calling it how I see it and a hell of a lot of people agree. I’ve just showed my mother and another parent at my kids football game and they both said the same thing.
> 
> and it’s hardly propaganda, it’s actual video footage of him doing and saying these creepy creepy things around kids
> 
> ...


So you hang out with a bunch of brainwashed cultists. Is that supposed to mean that you are not a sick fuck for thinking the stupid shit that you are representing you do in this thread?

And it is propaganda, the fact that you would pretend it is not is a bummer, I really hope you learn about the attack on our society and break out of it.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So you hang out with a bunch of brainwashed cultists. Is that supposed to mean that you are not a sick fuck for thinking the stupid shit that you are representing you do in this thread?
> 
> And it is propaganda, the fact that you would pretend it is not is a bummer, I really hope you learn about the attack on our society and break out of it.


I don’t hang out with anyone, just other parents at school or football, that are impartial to the situation you have over there.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I don’t hang out with anyone, just other parents at school or football, that are impartial to the situation you have over there.


So if I have this right, you are the weirdo that goes to football games and shows (what you believe (if what you posted in this thread is what you actually believe)) child molestation videos to other people there?

You have some serious issues man, I really do hope you work it out if you are an actual American and not just another in the endless lines of trolls (foreign and domestic) that are paid to spread the kind of stupid cherry picked/edited clickbait that you have talked about here, because this attack is seriously effective for people who are spammed their lies perpetually across any media that they use on a regular basis.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

If it were ur child would you be happy with him acting this way?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 29, 2022)

Huh...so it's another one of those weird dudes that wont stop talking about pedophiles. Cool cool.

Anyways.

I'm not a racist but


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Why the fuck would I be asking some old man to get all close to my little girl so that they could take a picture


well because he’s obviously a national celebrity, does a lot of good for people, helps the poor, breaking down inequality, fixing up your country after the mess the previous regime left?

when I was a kid I used to go to the football training ground to see the players, I had my picture taken with the manager, he was my hero back then, I was so proud to have that picture taken.

We take our kids there now and they get similar pictures taken with their sporting hero’s. If I met Jesus I’d love a pic of me and him, someone who does a lot of good, I’d be so proud, I’d be the envy of all my friends.

you never had a pic taken with someone who you admire? Even if you haven’t I’m sure you’d like one, you and Jorge, soma, skunk man sam? Still no? Ok!

but that is why people want their kids to get pictures taken with the president.

lets pretend ur daughter is well into politics and decides she wants to go to one of these press events, at the end there’s an opportunity to snap a picture of her and the president, would you deny her that?

If you obliged (which most parents would (knowing nothing of his previous behaviour)) would you @hanimmal be happy with him acting that way towards your flesh and blood?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> well because he’s obviously a national celebrity, does a lot of good for people, helps the poor, breaking down inequality, fixing up your country after the mess the previous regime left?
> 
> when I was a kid I used to go to the football training ground to see the players, I had my picture taken with the manager, he was my hero back then, I was so proud to have that picture taken.
> 
> ...


Ever hear of Jerry Sandusky?

Yeah no thanks.

Way to not read my post to you though and just highlight that very last bit (which you then further cherry picked). Totally keeping up with that non-differentiation from any other paid propaganda troll.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Ever hear of Jerry Sandusky?
> 
> Yeah no thanks.
> 
> Way to not read my post to you though and just highlight that very last bit (which you then further cherry picked). Totally keeping up with that non-differentiation from any other paid propaganda troll.


Why can’t u answer the question? You’ve repeated the same shit over and over, calling me a troll, keep referencing some q fella, the question st hand is actually a pretty simple one, would you be happy if he did that to your little girl?

edit: I’ve just searched Jerry Sandusky. Sick sick person, Iwonder if there were any signs previous to his arrest, like innapropriate behaviour with kids. You do realise social services depend on normal people like parents at a football game who notice something creepy like an old man kissing someone else’s child, to protect kids ?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Why can’t u answer the question?


I did answer the question, I wouldn't let my kid take a picture, because I wouldn't sit through any political event that long to take one. Can you imagine having to wait through all those boring speeches, and then wait in a line while families are moved through to take a picture and move on, kids being all tired and shitty? 

No thanks, I will pass.



Blue brother said:


> Why can’t u answer the question? You’ve repeated the same shit over and over, calling me a troll, keep referencing some q fella,


Once again you are either trolling at this point, or just so triggered you read what you wanted to believe (wrongly) was in my post.



Blue brother said:


> the question st hand is actually a pretty simple one, would you be happy if he did that to your little girl?


Did what? Make a stupid joke as we were being jostled together so that the picture could be taken? OMG the horror.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I did answer the question, I wouldn't let my kid take a picture, because I wouldn't sit through any political event that long to take one. Can you imagine having to wait through all those boring speeches, and then wait in a line while families are moved through to take a picture and move on, kids being all tired and shitty?
> 
> No thanks, I will pass.
> 
> ...


Well just answer the question, because you haven’t, if that was your little girl being fuckin sniffed or stroked or kissed or spoken to innapropriately like that would that be ok with you? Never mind taking the pass and saying you would never be in that position, would you be happy for some old dude to do that to ur daughter?

edit: of course you wouldn’t, stubborn you may be but I know that if you have kids you would never ever let someone do that to them, you’d be shot by secret service for trying to attack the president


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Omg this is wild. So if I was saying that trump displayed peado tendency’s then that would be fine and I’d get a high 5, but cos I’ve said Biden does I’m out of order? I don’t care about your government! I don’t even care about my countries government! I simply called a spade a spade. How would you feel if some creepy old man acted that way around your child? Put yourself in that position and it becomes less about trump vs biden and more about good vs evil
> 
> edit: not that I think trump is good, he might be guilty of this shit too, but I’ve never seen him act that way around a child, as a parent it blew my mind to see such behaviour on tv, and still blows my mind to see idiots defending it. Wtf imagine it was ur child


if you don't care so much, why are you whining about it so stridently? i don't feel like i've EVER seen Biden do anything creepy to a child...i've seen the pictures and the videos, and they're all just bullshit republicans pull out of their asses to smear someone they aren't fit to associate with.
i dare you, double fat fucking dog dare you to find one picture of Biden holding a child, much less one of his own children, with a look of lust on his face...
a truly foul and disgusting excuse for a human being...in every way.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Well just answer the question, because you haven’t, if that was your little girl being fuckin sniffed or stroked or kissed or spoken to innapropriately like that would that be ok with you? Never mind taking the pass and saying you would never be in that position, would you be happy for some old dude to do that to ur daughter?
> 
> edit: of course you wouldn’t, stubborn you may be but I know that if you have kids you would never ever let someone do that to them, you’d be shot by secret service for trying to attack the president


lmao you really have zero grasp of reality. 

You are seeing what you want to see in those pictures. Which is pretty fucked up.

Or you are just trolling. It is impossible to tell at this point.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao you really have zero grasp of reality.
> 
> You are seeing what you want to see in those pictures. Which is pretty fucked up.
> 
> Or you are just trolling. It is impossible to tell at this point.


Why can’t you answer the question?

you won’t answer the question because u know the answer doesn’t play into your agenda. I’m just calling a spade a spade, I have zero investment in either side, there’s no agenda here.

go on

just answer it?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> , gotta be careful what we say cos we’ll get banned,


dont make false claims youre all aware of what causes banning


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Why can’t you answer the question?
> 
> you won’t answer the question because u know the answer doesn’t play into your agenda. I’m just calling a spade a spade, I have zero investment in either side, there’s no agenda here.
> 
> ...









You one of those people who don't take no for no?

I wouldn't wait hours to have my little girl take a picture with a old man that is not wearing a red suit (or I guess any holiday themed costume). Sorry man. 

But your assuming that if I did and as we were squishing together after waiting around for hours and he said something that he thought was funny (and wasn't), I wouldn't be a dick and assume that means he is a pedophile.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> You do realise the title of the thread?


Yeah, i do realize the title of the thread.
Being entitled to an opinion doesn't mean you're entitled to force it upon the rest of the world...


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

*yeah gunna have to ask we move on from this, its just thread arguing at this point and going no where, *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> well because he’s obviously a national celebrity, does a lot of good for people, helps the poor, breaking down inequality, fixing up your country after the mess the previous regime left?
> 
> when I was a kid I used to go to the football training ground to see the players, I had my picture taken with the manager, he was my hero back then, I was so proud to have that picture taken.
> 
> ...


i would absolutely let my kid take a picture with Biden, and not worry for one second that he would harm them in any way...thats a republican bullshit talking point about behavior that doesn't exist, it's just to draw attention away from the true creepy pedophile, trump...which one has multiple pictures taken with gislaine maxwell and epstein? who bought the rights to a teen beauty pageant, so he could walk into dressing rooms unannounced? who has multiple women claiming he sexually assaulted them? who is involved in a civil suit for that right now?...not Biden...


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> *yeah gunna have to ask we move on from this, its just thread arguing at this point and going no where, *


If I don’t continue to argue the point but others do, does that mean they’ll be banned


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> If I don’t continue to argue the point but others do, does that mean they’ll be banned


why are you so concerned about banning? 
Thats twice now.

Let me do my job I know how to do it  
Do you have specific questions about how moderation works you can DM me


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> why are you so concerned about banning?
> Thats twice now.
> 
> Let me do my job I know how to do it
> Do you have specific questions about how moderation works you can DM me


I just crave freedom of speech but more than anything impartiality from mods, not pointing fingers at no one tho rollitup


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

Sorry @sunni I was still Riled up when I wrote that, my bad, you’re a good 1


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I just crave freedom of speech but more than anything impartiality from mods, not pointing fingers at no one tho rollitup


the thing is, you have freedom of speech, but that doesnt mean you're not free from the consequences of the terms and rules you agreed upon when you joined the forum , 

its a private entity, I can remove what goes against the forum rules.
I have never outright banned a legitimate member for random post simply because i did not like said post. I have and will outright ban spammers, sock accounts etc. there is a difference. 


There is a system in place that is post deletion, warnings, discourage user feature, than banning 
so you have an entire line up of chances.

if you feel like mods are impartial its usually due to lack of understanding what the rules are.

Oftentimes users will get mad they cannot tell someone to fuck themselves and claims that's freedom of speech when it is in fact a violation of the rules, and not biased moderation either.

No one is banning someone outright over saying what they think, unless it is a death threat, doxxing or serious issue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> If I don’t continue to argue the point but others do, does that mean they’ll be banned


i was writing that post when she said stop...it'll be my last one on that subject


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> the thing is, you have freedom of speech, but that doesnt mean you're not free from the consequences of the terms and rules you agreed upon when you joined the forum ,
> 
> its a private entity, I can remove what goes against the forum rules.
> I have never outright banned a legitimate member for random post simply because i did not like said post. I have and will outright ban spammers, sock accounts etc. there is a difference.
> ...


Yes that’s absolutely fair enough I respect you have a job to do and you probably did come in at the right time as I feel the thread was going nowhere


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

Oh sorry I thought I previously wrote to stop this conversation 
it Must have gone unoticed

we’re just thread detailing with arguing now which is tos
I’ve asked it to stop 
Further continuation will result in warnings removals etc


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

just some affirmation that Biden is indeed really not that bad, unless you're a republican, then he must seem like the devil, i guess.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556603923062030338


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2022)

For some crazy reason I thought there were only 50 states, lol?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> For some crazy reason I thought there were only 50 states, lol?


you simply live for cheap shots at the better man.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you simply live for cheap shots at the better man.


Actually I just thought it was funny. I laughed at the stupid shit Trump said too. Just trying to make the most of a bad situation.

Remember when Saturday Night Live made fun of whatever president was in office? I miss those times.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Actually I just thought it was funny. I laughed at the stupid shit Trump said too. Just trying eto make the most of a bad situation.
> 
> Remember when Saturday Night Live made fun of whatever president was in office? I miss those times.


I never once saw you take a Repug to task.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5218013


Joe Rob is the man. Did you see him hitting 118 mph the other day?


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218413
> 
> Q2 '22 net income of 17B.


It's a great time to own an oil company. You would think they would be a little smarter though. Lots of folks looking into electric cars after this last bit of profiteering.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Glad i pay $3.10 a gallon here, thanks Biden


I try hard not to go into town more than once a month, so I don't buy a lot of gas. It was only three weeks this time, but when I went today, my tank was still full so I didn't need to fill up.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You have to admit a lot of leaders think Biden is an embarrassment. It's also obvious they don't have much respect for him. North Korea, China, Iran, and Russia weren't threatening wars when Trump was president. The way we left Afghanistan was a train wreck and made us look weak. I wish I had something better to say about what's happening but I don't.
> 
> At the same time as the risk of war is rising Biden is gutting the reserves. .


Actually putin sent troops into Ukraine while trumpf was still in office. trumpf also was the one who gave the taliban everything they wanted while asking for nothing in return. I agree Joe Rob should not have honored the trumpf treaty. It was really really bad.



https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2017-11-24/russia-has-deployed-thousands-of-tanks-troops-to-ukraine-top-official-says


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Me too.. I have a 2013 F150 Platinum that just crossed the 60K mark, and that's only because I had to make a long trip to deliver 25 lbs of weed last week.


I'm sure there is a way to reconstruct the comment about house wives using 5K lbs of steel to pick up a gallon of milk and a loaf of bread so it would fit this situation. But I'm short on time, so. . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Love the old scoots!.. this is my current old man ride.....1973 Honda cl100View attachment 5218680


I had the 1972 125cc Honda trail bike. Same frame as the 250, so terrible power to weight ratio. But I was 12 years old, so. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It was too fast. .. historically fast. It really disrupted the housing market especially. People in the middle of a buy, and then find out thier payment is going to change out of thier budget, and have to downgrade to something else. They should have done .25 bias points at a time and not .75. The double whammy is the fast rise of the Fed Interest rate, and the cooling off of the housing market itself. Same thing with the auto industry. People that paid over sticker with little equity going in are not going to be able to trade for a long time. I got a buddy at Cap 1, and said thier repo portfolio has gone up 20% this year. Earlier this year (and last year) if you wanted a house, you had to bid 10-30K over asking to even had a shot at getting it.


They were way too slow to get started. Rates were at or near zero for far too long. The whole point is to make things cost more so folks spend less, since they won't do it on their own. The only way to stop inflation is to buy less or make more.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Actually putin sent troops into Ukraine while trumpf was still in office. trumpf also was the one who gave the taliban everything they wanted while asking for nothing in return. I agree Joe Rob should not have honored the trumpf treaty. It was really really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2017-11-24/russia-has-deployed-thousands-of-tanks-troops-to-ukraine-top-official-says


It wasn't quite like this though at all. I read the article. This was interesting.

The Trump administration is reportedly considering a new arms package for Ukraine, a break from the Obama administration's policy of refusing to provide lethal defensive weapons. Klimkin says he "definitely" believes a new U.S. arms deal is coming but repeatedly declined to discuss any details.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah it’s hard to believe… actually it’s not, I guess we just don’t want to believe it, there’s been some serious shit happening with rich people and kids for a long time and only now are we starting to hear about it, as a parent it makes me fuckin sick! And so angry!


Lots of people go for underage girls. (most of the time abuse is from a family member or close friend) Just the rich folks have the money to get other peoples' kids.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> They were way too slow to get started. Rates were at or near zero for far too long. The whole point is to make things cost more so folks spend less, since they won't do it on their own. The only way to stop inflation is to buy less or make more.


Yes.. there was a long stagnant period there where you could buy just about anything for 0% APR on cars, trucks, SUV's, Credit Cards (still some out there), furniture, appliances, etc. Working for Ford/Chevy Dealerships for years, (21 in Finance) I could never understand how they can keep doing this? Some folks would even say "well, they're making money on this some how".... no, they weren't. 0% is 0%. The only way we could make any money on them was to sell back end products like Gap, Warranty, Road Hazard, Credit Life, etc.... we did get a "flat" for the financing, but come on,.. it was like $200.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> For some crazy reason I thought there were only 50 states, lol?


We had better hurry up and tell Walker. He was saying that if you were not happy in Georgia, you should move to one of the other 51 states, 

One of them has to be wrong.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had better hurry up and tell Walker. He was saying that if you were not happy in Georgia, you should move to one of the other 51 states,
> 
> One of them has to be wrong.


Crap!... now I gotta go count them.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes.. there was a long stagnant period there where you could buy just about anything for 0% APR on cars, trucks, SUV's, Credit Cards (still some out there), furniture, appliances, etc. Working for Ford/Chevy Dealerships for years, (21 in Finance) I could never understand how they can keep doing this? Some folks would even say "well, they're making money on this some how".... no, they weren't. 0% is 0%. The only way we could make any money on them was to sell back end products like Gap, Warranty, Road Hazard, Credit Life, etc.... we did get a "flat" for the financing, but come on,.. it was like $200.


The banks got the money for nothing. Even if folks only paid 3-5% the banks are still making a killing. Savers were hung out to dry since the crash of '08.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> The banks got the money for nothing.


.... and thier chicks for free.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Crap!... now I gotta go count them.


I can list them all in alphabetical order in under a minute. No joke, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> The banks got the money for nothing. Even if folks only paid 3-5% the banks are still making a killing. Savers were hung out to dry since the crash of '08.


"Savers".... not Investors tho.... but I see your point.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It wasn't quite like this though at all. I read the article. This was interesting.
> 
> The *Trump administration* is reportedly considering a new arms package for Ukraine, a break from the Obama administration's policy of refusing to provide lethal defensive weapons. Klimkin says he "definitely" believes a new U.S. arms deal is coming but repeatedly declined to discuss any details.


whose administration?


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... and thier chicks for free.


I came real close to posting that song.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

Biden said he talked to the inventor of medical insulin the other day in a speech, the guy died two years before Biden was born. Dementia is sad if it happens to some who has always been a truthful person. Biden has however always been a liar, so the dementia just blends right into his character.

I bet he has a whole huge list of pre- written executive orders to try and cram down all our throats on Nov. 9th.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden said he talked to the inventor of medical insulin the other day in a speech, the guy died two years before Biden was born. Dementia is sad if it happens to some who has always been a truthful person. Biden has however always been a liar, so the dementia just blends right into his character.
> 
> I bet he has a whole huge list of pre- written executive orders to try and cram down all our throats on Nov. 9th.


Biden, a liar? But he isn’t a Republican. They currently own the franchise.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)

Let’s compare


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Let’s compare
> View attachment 5221004


lock trump up...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Biden, a liar? But he isn’t a Republican. They currently own the franchise.
> 
> View attachment 5220999


Biden, the other day,, said gas was $5 when he took office and he has lowered it since then. He just said also that he attended a historically black college in Delaware.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

The oil companies are greedy and not producing enough says Biden.

Biden closed 2 refineries in the last 4 months.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden closed 2 refineries in the last 4 months.



which ones?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden, the other day,, said gas was $5 when he took office and he has lowered it since then. He just said also that he attended a historically black college in Delaware.


The former guy said he has proof Biden cheated 
Now that’s what I call a doozy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden, the other day,, said gas was $5 when he took office and he has lowered it since then. He just said also that he attended a historically black college in Delaware.


compare and contrast to “I declassified them”.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden, the other day,, said gas was $5 when he took office and he has lowered it since then. He just said also that he attended a historically black college in Delaware.


What year are you in?

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-joe-biden-delaware-state-un/fact-check-joe-biden-did-not-say-he-attended-delaware-state-university-idUSKBN26L2RD


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> What year are you in?
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-joe-biden-delaware-state-un/fact-check-joe-biden-did-not-say-he-attended-delaware-state-university-idUSKBN26L2RD


That is funny. I guess when you got nothing on someone and need to earn those troll coins you just have to dig in and make shit up.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> which ones?


Lyondell in Houston is the latest on the chopping block for sale with no investors. Forgot the other.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> What year are you in?
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-joe-biden-delaware-state-un/fact-check-joe-biden-did-not-say-he-attended-delaware-state-university-idUSKBN26L2RD


Full professor for 4 years at UPenn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Lyondell in Houston is the latest on the chopping block for sale with no investors. Forgot the other.



not, try again









Lyondell plans to operate Houston refinery above 90% of capacity in q4 2022- executive


Chemicals maker Lyondell Basell Industries plans to operate its Houston oil refinery above 90% of its 263,776-barrel-per-day (bpd) capacity in the fourth quarter of 2022, Kimberly Foley, executive vice president of intermediates, derivatives and refining, said at a conference call on Friday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not, try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plainly says it's closing in your article. Look at the sec filings it's for sale no takers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Plainly says it's closing in your article. Look at the sec filings it's for sale no takers.


in 2023, and it has nothing to do with biden, oil companies are not nationalized, none of them are


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Plainly says it's closing in your article. Look at the sec filings it's for sale no takers.


Not closing. Being retooled from crude processing to plastics recycling. Much of the site hardware can be adapted to the new processes.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not closing. Being retooled from crude processing to plastics recycling. Much of the site hardware can be adapted to the new processes.


That was planned but it's closing instead. No buyers. Record profits and no buyers?

Belle Chasse 12/21
Covenant 1/21

84 refineries have closed in the last 30 years and I can't find one new one in the last 50.

*iirc the population is about double in as much time.


https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/refinerycapacity/table13.pdf


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

Biden's fact check record isn't great. He's made more false/mostly false statements than he has true/mostly true ones.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> in 2023, and it has nothing to do with biden, oil companies are not nationalized, none of them are


The hell it don't. Biden is about to windfall tax the oil companies for their "record profits" but there's no buyer for this one. First clue.

Why would anyone invest in a refinery when admin is waging war on hydrocarbons. Takes 10 years to see a return on a refinery.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Biden's fact check record isn't great. He's made more false/mostly false statements than he has true/mostly true ones.
> 
> View attachment 5221106


Sounds about right.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sounds about right.


They're prolly padding that honestly.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

Here's a nice fat one while campaigning for Crist:

“Although it may not feel that way, people’s incomes went up the last quarter more than inflation. Economic growth is up, price inflation is down, real incomes are up, and gas prices are down"


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

@Grandpapy

The year is 2022 while in Florida for Charlie Crist:

“I’m a big fan of HBCUs. I got my start at one of those other HBCUs, Delaware State University,” Biden told a cheering crowd.

Can't wait for the fact check


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2022)

I guess he's running out of people to blame for some of the problems he's created. Now it's Iraq,


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 2, 2022)

Things will get better soon. Once the Republicans gain control of the House, they’ll fix the economy.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

“the bullet out of an AR-15 travels 5 times as rapidly as a bullet shot out of any other gun.”


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

“That’s why I and so damn many other people I grew up with have cancer"

My favorite so far:

“no one earning less than $400,000 a year will pay a penny more in federal taxes”


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> “the bullet out of an AR-15 travels 5 times as rapidly as a bullet shot out of any other gun.”


You gotta post videos of this shit. Damn it man, you're making me do my own research, .

"AR-15, breaking the laws of physics since 1692"


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 2, 2022)

*Biden administration sued for allegedly hiding documents on baby formula investigation *









Biden administration sued for allegedly hiding documents on baby formula investigation


EXCLUSIVE — President Joe Biden's Federal Trade Commission is being sued for allegedly blocking the release of records related to its investigation of the nationwide baby formula shortage.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> *Biden administration sued for allegedly hiding documents on baby formula investigation *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's super annoying that the Government ignores Freedom Of Information Act requests on a regular basis, and you can only get the requested info by suing them. Why can't they just follow their own rules?





__





FOIA.gov - Freedom of Information Act







www.foia.gov


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> *Biden administration sued for allegedly hiding documents on baby formula investigation *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facebook Instagram portal for executive to request what news stories and content gets censored:




__





archive.ph






archive.ph





Funny, wast the FCC threatening to break FB up all the while DHS is asking for 1A "favors" on the backside? What a huge coincidence.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's super annoying that the Government ignores Freedom Of Information Act requests on a regular basis, and you can only get the requested info by suing them. Why can't they just follow their own rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they print their own funding. Who would you really be accountable to if you did that?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 2, 2022)

*White House says deleted tweet crediting Biden on Social Security gains was 'incomplete'*





__





White House says deleted tweet crediting Biden on Social Security gains was 'incomplete'






www.msn.com










__





Loading…






www.cnn.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> *White House says deleted tweet crediting Biden on Social Security gains was 'incomplete'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to clean up their messes more often than a 2 year old toddler,


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> The hell it don't. Biden is about to windfall tax the oil companies for their "record profits" but there's no buyer for this one. First clue.
> 
> Why would anyone invest in a refinery when admin is waging war on hydrocarbons. Takes 10 years to see a return on a refinery.


So your worried about a company that made 18 billion dollars getting taxed hard...

Maybe that same company can reinvest they're earnings in this refinery..ask them

Or maybe asked all the companies that made 100 billion to invest, 

Maybe u don't realize they made all this money off of us....the consumer


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

Washington Examiner









Washington Examiner


RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




 mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 2, 2022)

So? They likely knew there was a shortage coming months in advance. You telling me the lawsuit itself is a hoax?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Washington Examiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But CNN is OK, right? I mean left..









CNN


LEFT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> So your worried about a company that made 18 billion dollars getting taxed hard...
> 
> Maybe that same company can reinvest they're earnings in this refinery..ask them
> 
> ...


I mostly ride a single cylinder motorcycle so I didn't contribute much.

Record prices lead to record profits? No way!

Why is wholesale inflation always higher than retail as of late if these companies aren't trying to absorb some of your costs?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> But CNN is OK, right? I mean left..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN’s left bias is history. It got purchased by a rightie with editorial ambitions. 









Billionaire John Malone loves Fox News. But he owns a piece of CNN.


One of the world’s most powerful news outlets has a new mandate — which happens to sync with the views of one of the world’s richest men.




www.vox.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> CNN’s left bias is history. It got purchased by a rightie with editorial ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but you didn't seem to have any issue considering CNN articles to be generally true and newsworthy in the past few years. I mean, I haven't seen you previously stamp them as "left-leaning" in an attempt to tacitly discredit their newsworthiness, the way you just did with the Examiner.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Perhaps, but you didn't seem to have any issue considering CNN articles to be generally true and newsworthy in the past few years. I mean, I haven't seen you previously stamp them as "left-leaning" in an attempt to tacitly discredit their newsworthiness, the way you just did with the Examiner.


You are not acknowledging the basic asymmetry that has developed. Center and left sources are in the noise floor of the usual drizzle of inaccuracies. The right press has organized behind a shield wall of now-familiar lies. Your both-sidesing is a sly denial of this situation.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You are not acknowledging the basic asymmetry that has developed. Center and left sources are in the noise floor of the usual drizzle of inaccuracies. The right press has organized behind a shield wall of now-familiar lies. Your both-sidesing is a sly denial of this situation.


Regardless, your attempts at dismissing the newsworthiness of articles based simply on publication association shows a lack of care in actually considering the information presented. Unfortunately yes, both sides are guilty of perpetrating propaganda in efforts to fuel their agenda. That's an acknowledgement, not a denial. Your strategy in this plot is much akin to that of Kikazaru and Mizaru.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Regardless, your attempts at dismissing the newsworthiness of articles based simply on publication association shows a lack of care in actually considering the information presented. Unfortunately yes, both sides are guilty of perpetrating propaganda in efforts to fuel their agenda. That's an acknowledgement, not a denial. Your strategy in this plot is much akin to that of Kikazaru and Mizaru.


What you obfuscate is that one side is committing far more numerous and far more severe dishonesties than the other.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What you obfuscate is that one side is committing far more numerous and far more severe dishonesties than the other.


What do you think the ratio is, 2:1? 

In fact, I'm not obfuscating it at all. My only point, was that you can not tacitly dismiss information simply based upon association, yet you seem to do it as one on your standard defense mechanisms quite regularly. If anything you are contorting that point, in an effort to shine the light away from it and onto something which keeps you on the offense. This isn't ping pong however. At some point you have to catch the ball and own it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What do you think the ratio is, 2:1?
> 
> In fact, I'm not obfuscating it at all. My only point, was that you can not tacitly dismiss information simply based upon association, yet you seem to do it as one on your standard defense mechanisms quite regularly. If anything you are contorting that point, in an effort to shine the light away from it and onto something which keeps you on the offense. This isn't ping pong however. At some point you have to catch the ball and own it.


2:1 using what as the dimension? Pseudoquantitative argument


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 2:1 using what as the dimension? Pseudoquantitative argument


You tell me, I can't wait to see the weighting of your formula.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


He should just skip Congress and EO political affiliation into title 9 like a good God king.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> 84 refineries have closed in the last 30 years and I can't find one new one in the last 50.


and that is the fault of the present administration how, exactly?
they oil companies know if they limit production, they can manipulate the price of oil to suit themselves.
i see no one to blame for the present situation but them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Biden's fact check record isn't great. He's made more false/mostly false statements than he has true/mostly true ones.
> 
> View attachment 5221106


and most of them are optimistic oversights....he isn't lying to protect a fucked up agenda like republicans, he isn't lying at all...he has an optimistic outlook, and speaks off the cuff occasionally, and makes errors, which he will admit if they're pointed out. 
there's a big difference between that and lying to the entire country to protect your secret cabal that wants to kill democracy and install fascism


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> The hell it don't. Biden is about to windfall tax the oil companies for their "record profits" but there's no buyer for this one. First clue.
> 
> Why would anyone invest in a refinery when admin is waging war on hydrocarbons. Takes 10 years to see a return on a refinery.


you keep saying that, and i've yet to see one bit of proof of any war against the oil companies...they make obscene profits, and since they have a monopoly, no one can say shit about it...till now. this isn't war against the oil companies, it's defending the American people against the oil companies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> @Grandpapy
> 
> The year is 2022 while in Florida for Charlie Crist:
> 
> ...


that's not what he said...that's another republican distortion...they know no shame, and will lie about anything, anywhere, at any time.
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-joe-biden-delaware-state-un/fact-check-joe-biden-did-not-say-he-attended-delaware-state-university-idUSKBN26L2RD
if i have a choice of believing you, or believing Reuters, you fucking lose
of course, if it's a choice between you and tommy flanagan, you still lose


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> That was planned but it's closing instead. No buyers. Record profits and no buyers?
> 
> Belle Chasse 12/21
> Covenant 1/21
> ...


https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=29&t=6


Typical right wing propagandist lying. Biden said it best.










PJ Diaz said:


> What do you think the ratio is, 2:1?
> 
> In fact, I'm not obfuscating it at all. My only point, was that you can not tacitly dismiss information simply based upon association, yet you seem to do it as one on your standard defense mechanisms quite regularly. If anything you are contorting that point, in an effort to shine the light away from it and onto something which keeps you on the offense. This isn't ping pong however. At some point you have to catch the ball and own it.


More like 7:1, at least it was with the email spam. Im sure once you get to the actual speeches/propaganda network it skyrockets.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and most of them are optimistic oversights....he isn't lying to protect a fucked up agenda like republicans, he isn't lying at all...he has an optimistic outlook, and speaks off the cuff occasionally, and makes errors, which he will admit if they're pointed out.
> there's a big difference between that and lying to the entire country to protect your secret cabal that wants to kill democracy and install fascism


So when he said "you won't get covid if you take these vaccines", that was just him being overly optimistic? Weird, I would assume that he was better informed before he went out to speak on an issue. How does one make such an assertion without being informed? Even an idiot like me knew since 2020 that the covid vaccines did not prevent infection. It really makes it seem like he was intentionally lying to suit an agenda of mass vaccination. Now, you might argue that it was a lie for good purpose (which is quite debatable), but that doesn't make it any less of a lie. "Honey I lied to you for your own good".


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So when he said "you won't get covid if you take these vaccines", that was just him being overly optimistic? Weird, I would assume that he was better informed before he went out to speak on an issue. How does one make such an assertion without being informed? Even an idiot like me knew since 2020 that the covid vaccines did not prevent infection. It really makes it seem like he was intentionally lying to suit an agenda of mass vaccination. Now, you might argue that it was a lie for good purpose (which is quite debatable), but that doesn't make it any less of a lie. "Honey I lied to you for your own good".


Did you listen to the full speech around it and are cherry picking something that suits your anti-vaccine narrative? Because I call bullshit on people going out day after day trying like hell to get people to wake up from the death cult trolling and maybe saying something that was not quite right (especially because they are not the actual (non-quack) scientists/doctors you should have listened to in the first place) and that some cherry picked moment that has changed so many times (mutations in the virus) that it no longer makes sense to call back to outside of trying to troll Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

Yer dealing with civil warriors and believers in spin, half-truths of convenience or outright lies repeated endlessly, they won't be corrected by facts either, they can be ignored. They have a larger cause than reason or common sense can mitigate, Trump, J6, domestic terrorism, voter suppression and election denial should be enough to write off the republicans from dog catcher to senator. In politics guilt by association counts, in court not so much, so does common fucking sense, they are associating with and tolerating the scum of the earth in their ranks and are led by a fucking psychopathic traitor who also happens to be a moron and obvious POS. They are easy prey for any con artists who can blow the right tune on the ole dog whistle and will fuck themselves, and you too, for their fuzzyheaded "cause".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So when he said "you won't get covid if you take these vaccines", that was just him being overly optimistic? Weird, I would assume that he was better informed before he went out to speak on an issue. How does one make such an assertion without being informed? Even an idiot like me knew since 2020 that the covid vaccines did not prevent infection. It really makes it seem like he was intentionally lying to suit an agenda of mass vaccination. Now, you might argue that it was a lie for good purpose (which is quite debatable), but that doesn't make it any less of a lie. "Honey I lied to you for your own good".


you got me, Joe can't tell the fucking truth to save his life...it didn't rain at his inauguration. the corona virus IS equivalent to the flu, the pandemic was totally under control, he DID not alter a map of a hurricane with a sharpie, the head of the boy scouts did call him to say that his bizarre rant of a speech was the greatest speech ever given, he didn't lie about representative Omar being a terrorist, he didn't lie about the US/China trade deficit, exaggerating it by over 100 billion dollars he didn't lie to reporters about paying off a whore, he didn't say that windmill noises cause cancer.....
oh, wait...that was all shit that trump DID do...
since you seemed to want to put things into perspective...seems like an occasional fib from Joe might not be so bad, especially since most of them are unintentional, and the few that might be intentional are not made vindictively.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not what he said...that's another republican distortion...they know no shame, and will lie about anything, anywhere, at any time.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-joe-biden-delaware-state-un/fact-check-joe-biden-did-not-say-he-attended-delaware-state-university-idUSKBN26L2RD
> if i have a choice of believing you, or believing Reuters, you fucking lose
> of course, if it's a choice between you and tommy flanagan, you still loseView attachment 5221302


I said in FL while campaigning for Crist right? Then you link an article from 2020 right?

Pretty desperate right?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587600827681841154
Big fat liar right?

LOL
O
L


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2022)

oi folks.  
rules please. no name calling, just straight up back and forth arguing over how people ask questions etc its derailing every threadby 2people constantly. 

You are allowed to debate just within the tos


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

he's still spewing the bullshit.....omfg


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I said in FL while campaigning for Crist right? Then you link an article from 2020 right?
> 
> Pretty desperate right?
> 
> ...


The fact checkers will spin this to say that Biden never said that he "attended" Delaware State, but that when he said that "I got my start at one of those of those other HBCU's, Delaware State University", he was really referring to the support they gave him for his Senate bid in 1972. That's some real spin right there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The fact checkers will spin this to say that Biden never said that he "attended" Delaware State, but that when he said that "I got my start at one of those of those other HBCU's, Delaware State University", he was really referring to the support they gave him for his Senate bid in 1972. That's some real spin right there.


he said he got his start in politics at DSU...he did not say he ever attended DSU..that was the gist of the speech, it was never about where he attended school. if a lot of people want to look at it like a lie, then it's their problem for taking the man out of context.
here is the speech in question...the remark in question is at 28:55...listen to it. he never once implies that he attended that school, and from the context of the speech, it's clear what he means. none of the black people in the audience had a negative reaction...they surely would have if he had been making some sort of outrageous claim.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So when he said "you won't get covid if you take these vaccines", that was just him being overly optimistic? Weird, I would assume that he was better informed before he went out to speak on an issue. How does one make such an assertion without being informed? Even an idiot like me knew since 2020 that the covid vaccines did not prevent infection. It really makes it seem like he was intentionally lying to suit an agenda of mass vaccination. Now, you might argue that it was a lie for good purpose (which is quite debatable), but that doesn't make it any less of a lie. "Honey I lied to you for your own good".


The rates of acute covid are much, much lower for people who get vaccinated compared to those who aren't. 



Biden did incorrectly say "You’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations," and "If you’re vaccinated, you’re not going to be hospitalized, you’re not going to be in the ICU unit, and you’re not going to die." 

Later on, he walked it back: During the same public appearance, Biden also stated, accurately, that vaccinated people are less likely to catch the virus than unvaccinated people and, if they do catch it, are less likely to get sick. 

Is this your entire bone to pick? People who took Biden's advice got the benefit. Fewer died, fewer got sick. Those who didn't get vaccinated died or were severely debilitated by the disease at much higher rates. The benefits of vaccination swamp many tens of multiples the downside of getting vaccinated. Seems you are gnawing on a bone with nothing on it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he said he got his start in politics at DSU...


No. He said "I got my start at one of those of those other HBCU's, Delaware State University". You inserted the "in politics" verbiage disingenuously. Go back and listen to his words.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here is the speech in question...the remark in question is at 28:55...listen to it.


You didn't link anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No. He said "I got my start at one of those of those other HBCU's, Delaware State University". You inserted the "in politics" verbiage disingenuously. Go back and listen to his words.


i didn't quote his entire statement...i got his meaning clearly, with no effort..as it appears his entire audience did...if republicans can't understand what the man meant when everyone else seems to have no problem, then i would look to the republicans as the ones who have the problem. this is stupid niggling nitpicking...you just sat through 4 years of a fuckface bastard who couldn't tell the truth to saint peter to save his fucking soul, and you're calling Joe a liar over shit like this? seriously?...just know that i am not taking this seriously, 
it's ridiculous.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You didn't link anything.







  oops, my bad


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oops, my bad


Um so, first of all you posted a different speech that the one we are discussing. The one that is current was posted here:


Is Biden really that bad?



Secondly I did listen to what you posted, and he didn't refer to politics at all, again you inserted it. What he said in that video was "I got started out of an HBCU, Delaware State". 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't quote his entire statement...i got his meaning clearly, with no effort..as it appears his entire audience did...


The audience likely didn't know where he went to school, and assumed that he knew himself where he went to school. It does really seem like he has Delaware State mixed up with his school, Delaware University. Is it a big deal? Not really, but I do think denialism of the statement is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Um so, first of all you posted a different speech that the one we are discussing. The one that is current was posted here:
> 
> 
> Is Biden really that bad?
> ...


i'm not denying he said the words...i'm saying that the context and the statement itself does not seem to imply to me, or anyone in that audience, that he is saying he went to school at DS...he was discussing his political stance, and the context seems clear to me, if it doesn't to you, that's not my fault.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Um so, first of all you posted a different speech that the one we are discussing. The one that is current was posted here:
> 
> 
> Is Biden really that bad?
> ...


i posted the speech where he made the statement that is under discussion...? i thought, anyway.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i posted the speech where he made the statement that is under discussion...? i thought, anyway.


After decades of telling the same story, I'm guessing there are dozens of times he said it on camera. With varying explanation of it at different times. 

Funny though that trolls would highlight this and highlight it as some kind of lie, when in fact it is actually a good thing that he was working with these colleges when he started his political career half a century ago. It really destroys when the same trolls talk out of the other side of their mouths about how Biden is a racist, when time and again he has proved himself to be very much not.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i posted the speech where he made the statement that is under discussion...? i thought, anyway.


For the third time, it was just repeated while Biden was stumping for Crist the other day in Florida.

Iirc in a school gym with about 9 people in attendance


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

Biden in Wisconsin right after the sotu address speaking about the j6 protest:

BIDEN: "How would you feel if you saw crowds storm and break down the doors of the British Parliament, kill five cops, injure 145, or the German Bundestag, or the Italian Parliament? I think you'd wonder. Well, that's what the rest of the world saw."

Suggests 5 cops were killed at the Capitol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not denying he said the words...i'm saying that the context and the statement itself does not seem to imply to me, or anyone in that audience, that he is saying he went to school at DS...he was discussing his political stance, and the context seems clear to me, if it doesn't to you, that's not my fault.


What is the context exactly that makes you believe that he was saying that he got his starting political support from a HBCU? I watched the video you posted, and I didn't see any such context.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i posted the speech where he made the statement that is under discussion...? i thought, anyway.


You didn't though. You posted a different one from a couple of years ago.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

Biden commenting on the 2nd Ammendment falsely claims you couldn't buy a cannon when it was written:

“You couldn’t buy a cannon when this amendment was passed. There’s no reason why you should be able to buy certian assault weapons,”

I can literally buy a cannon right now.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> After decades of telling the same story, I'm guessing there are dozens of times he said it on camera. With varying explanation of it at different times.
> 
> Funny though that trolls would highlight this and highlight it as some kind of lie, when in fact it is actually a good thing that he was working with these colleges when he started his political career half a century ago. It really destroys when the same trolls talk out of the other side of their mouths about how Biden is a racist, when time and again he has proved himself to be very much not.


“You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. And I’m not joking"

“Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.”


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)

Luckily for right wing propagandists, there are a lot of good soundbites over Biden's 50 year career. 

Luckily for us, it is all bullshit like these quotes. 

Because Biden is not a dirty politician (as much as they would like their spam to convince people otherwise), and they don't have shit on him, which is why all these fake scandals are being spammed so that insurrectionist hate mongers running in the Republican Party can have a shit at sneaking into office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Biden in Wisconsin right after the sotu address speaking about the j6 protest:
> 
> BIDEN: "How would you feel if you saw crowds storm and break down the doors of the British Parliament, kill five cops, injure 145, or the German Bundestag, or the Italian Parliament? I think you'd wonder. Well, that's what the rest of the world saw."
> 
> Suggests 5 cops were killed at the Capitol.


Yer kinda missing the bigger picture aren't ya?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

So much for civility 
I see our resident conspiratorial liar is back at it


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer kinda missing the bigger picture aren't ya?


Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


That was screaming 'there they are' and jumping thought a window that was just broken through even though everything was barricaded to stop a mob from murdering our elected politicians that were trying to get away?

Yes, Biden was also talking about the lady that the insurrectionists stomped to death too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/say-her-name-jan-6th-insurrectionist-that-was-murdered.1064139/


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


She was practically a dude all roided up on a daily basis


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 3, 2022)

*@Fogdog Seems you are gnawing on a bone with nothing on it”. *My dog gets all excited, sometimes a boner, when he finds an old buried bone. Now I’ll envision the same happening to a MAGA cultist. !


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


it wasn’t a protest. Use the word that fits: insurrectionist.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it wasn’t a protest. Use the word that fits: insurrectionist.


Na. You are never going to convince me those folks came unarmed and thought they were literally going to take control of the government and the entire country. That's what you're implying. 

In any case you certainly aren't going to convince me that the 4 people that died that day, all protesters, were 5 police officers as Biden suggested and I quoted which sparked this tangent.

This is the big hot button issue for the Dems though right? 

Their platform for 2022:

Trump
J6
Dobbs


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> *@Fogdog Seems you are gnawing on a bone with nothing on it”. *My dog gets all excited, sometimes a boner, when he finds an old buried bone. Now I’ll envision the same happening to a MAGA cultist. !








Ingia kwenye Facebook


Ingia katika Facebook ili kuanza kusambaza na kuunganishwa na marafiki, familia yako, na watu unaowajua.




sw-ke.facebook.com





This may explain PJ's obsession. My dog gets bored with hygienically safe pet store bones once she's gnawed off the good bits. But you are right. If she finds a deer bone in the woods, she gets excited. It's that putrescine and cadaverine spice. Maybe that's why MAGA are so attracted to Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And?


And the traitorous typical right wing (cough) female deserved it


----------



## v12xjs (Nov 3, 2022)

Just saw the thread pop up while I was posting here and thought I'd post a UK perspective on Biden.

A while back the wife of a US diplomat working on a UK airbase went out for a drive in the British countryside. She forgot herself and was driving on the wrong side of the road through country lanes when she met a local guy called Harry Dunne who was out for a ride on his motorcycle.
He died in the collision.
President Trump immediately claimed she was a diplomat and was covered by diplomatic immunity so he immediately had her airlifted back to the US.
Lawyers for the Dunne family managed to discover that she was merely the consort of a diplomat and was therefore not protected by diplomatic immunity, and so she should take responsibility for her actions.
Following Biden's election Anne Sacoulas has now admitted responsibility for her actions and has already appeared via video in the court case against her.
She will appear in person soon in the UK court for sentencing.
The maximum penalty is 5 years in prison, but it is worthy of note that the Dunne family have already asked that no penalty involving imprisonment should be considered because under no circumstances would they wish for a mother to be separated from her children.

Biden's approach will garner way more respect for America than Trump's in this case yet I doubt many Americans will even be aware of it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> “You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. And I’m not joking"


I hadn't heard that one before, so I had to look it up. Sure enough he did say it back in 2006. SMH, just SMH.









Biden's Comments Ruffle Feathers


Senator Forced To Explain His Remarks About Indian-Americans




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Na. You are never going to convince me those folks came unarmed and thought they were literally going to take control of the government and the entire country. That's what you're implying.
> 
> In any case you certainly aren't going to convince me that the 4 people that died that day, all protesters, were 5 police officers as Biden suggested and I quoted which sparked this tangent.
> 
> ...


They were not all unarmed. Several guns came along, and many more if that man had been heeded when he ordered “the fucking magnetometers” removed. 
As for the rest of it, you’re hinging your entire argument on nitpicking. What happened at and in the Capitol was no protest. We have Oath Keeper testimony on the plan to bring in the weapons en masse, a plan thwarted by a narrow margin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yes let's talk law. Who is in prison for weapons and charged with insurrection from that day.


It isn't over, there are plenty of prosecutions to come over J6 and many were armed with spears disguised as flags, the SS was concerned with multiple reports of guns in the crowd and people were busted carrying. They had an insurrectionist "heavily armed rapid reaction force in Virgina waiting to go. You should watch the J6 hearings on YouTube, they will be there forever, as will video of the violence against the USA and its constitution.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They were not all unarmed. Several guns came along, and many more if that man had been heeded when he ordered “the fucking magnetometers” removed.
> As for the rest of it, you’re hinging your entire argument on nitpicking. What happened at and in the Capitol was no protest. We have Oath Keeper testimony on the plan to bring in the weapons en masse, a plan thwarted by a narrow margin.


He is immune to facts. Just saying. Ignore button is my solution to his kind of determined ignorance.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They were not all unarmed. Several guns came along, and many more if that man had been heeded when he ordered “the fucking magnetometers” removed.
> As for the rest of it, you’re hinging your entire argument on nitpicking. What happened at and in the Capitol was no protest. We have Oath Keeper testimony on the plan to bring in the weapons en masse, a plan thwarted by a narrow margin.


Congrats. 3 were armed 1 was LEO. Mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Congrats. 3 were armed 1 was LEO. Mostly peaceful protest.


Do you wear a vest and carry bear spray to those?
I usually take a picnic basket


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Congrats. 3 were armed 1 was LEO. Mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Do you wear a vest and carry bear spray to those?
> I usually take a picnic basket


oh please don’t mention bear spray


----------



## shimbob (Nov 3, 2022)

Oath Keepers Leader Bought Arsenal of Weapons Ahead of Jan. 6


The prosecution in the seditious conspiracy trial of Stewart Rhodes and other members of the militia introduced evidence that he spent as much as $20,000 on rifles, ammunition and other equipment.




www.nytimes.com




How many guns does $20k buy you?









Oath Keepers Cached Weapons for Jan. 6 Capitol Attack, Prosecutors Say


The right-wing militia group was prepared to move a stash of firearms and equipment from a Virginia hotel to rioters last year, prosecutors said, painting the most detailed portrait yet of the planning the group’s members allegedly undertook as they tried to stop certification of President...




www.wsj.com




That's more than 3, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Oath Keepers Leader Bought Arsenal of Weapons Ahead of Jan. 6
> 
> 
> The prosecution in the seditious conspiracy trial of Stewart Rhodes and other members of the militia introduced evidence that he spent as much as $20,000 on rifles, ammunition and other equipment.
> ...


Now don't bother him with facts and "fake news".


----------



## shimbob (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now don't bother him with facts and "fake news".


Wrong thread too,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2022)

Even CNN is finally starting to get it, .



https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Even CNN is finally starting to get it, .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html


The Dems here will claim, "that's because CNN is right wing now!", but this (which begs the question, is Daniel Dale really so easily bought out to be used as a political propagandist to his puppet masters' whims, and if so could we ever believe him or CNN at all from the start, if we are led to believe that their entire reporting protocol is based on an agenda handed down from high?)..


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The Dems here will claim, "that's because CNN is right wing now!", but this (which begs the question, is Daniel Dale really so easily bought out to be used as a political propagandist to his puppet masters' whims, and if so could we ever believe him or CNN at all from the start, if we are led to believe that their entire reporting protocol is based on an agenda handed down from high?)..
> 
> View attachment 5222184


Imagine the delusion of that sentiment winning a debate. As if the actual conversation between the two is not all that there is to the story.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> could we ever believe him or CNN at all from the start, if we are led to believe that their entire reporting protocol is based on an agenda handed down from high?)..


Why should Fox have 100% of the 45% of Americans that support Putin?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

i'm just curious where all this enthusiasm for fact checking was during the four years fuckface trump was in office, lying through his teeth every time he opened his mouth? i don't recall either of you ever once going to this much effort to discredit trump...
i care as much about Biden lying as you all care about trump lying...
Biden isn't trying to destroy our country, trump is. Biden isn't stealing secret documents, trump is. Biden doesn't rip off his followers, trump does...Biden is a better person in every way. if he occasionally stretches the truth, if he occasionally makes a mistake, if he occasionally just tells a bald faced lie...he's not doing it to line his own pockets, he's doing it to try to keep the country from falling apart, in direct opposition of every single thing trump does.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm just curious where all this enthusiasm for fact checking was during the four years fuckface trump was in office, lying through his teeth every time he opened his mouth? i don't recall either of you ever once going to this much effort to discredit trump...
> i care as much about Biden lying as you all care about trump lying...
> Biden isn't trying to destroy our country, trump is. Biden isn't stealing secret documents, trump is. Biden doesn't rip off his followers, trump does...Biden is a better person in every way. if he occasionally stretches the truth, if he occasionally makes a mistake, if he occasionally just tells a bald faced lie...he's not doing it to line his own pockets, he's doing it to try to keep the country from falling apart, in direct opposition of every single thing trump does.


He also admits his mistakes, which is a good leadership quality. Compare and contrast.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm just curious where all this enthusiasm for fact checking was during the four years fuckface trump was in office, lying through his teeth every time he opened his mouth? i don't recall either of you ever once going to this much effort to discredit trump...
> i care as much about Biden lying as you all care about trump lying...
> Biden isn't trying to destroy our country, trump is. Biden isn't stealing secret documents, trump is. Biden doesn't rip off his followers, trump does...Biden is a better person in every way. if he occasionally stretches the truth, if he occasionally makes a mistake, if he occasionally just tells a bald faced lie...he's not doing it to line his own pockets, he's doing it to try to keep the country from falling apart, in direct opposition of every single thing trump does.


Daniel Dale’s got your back! To bad more people didn’t follow him, it was a daily accounting of the lies, so many lies .


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall either of you ever once going to this much effort to discredit trump...


Ronald Regan didn't recall either.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 5, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Why should Fox have 100% of the 45% of Americans that support Putin?


Does it have to be that way really though? One side for Ukraine and the other for Putin. How about the side that stays out of it including reneging on NATO invites?

Who was worse, Stalin or Putin?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Does it have to be that way really though? One side for Ukraine and the other for Putin. How about the side that stays out of it including reneging on NATO invites?
> 
> Who was worse, Stalin or Putin?


Who *is* worse is the correct question.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Does it have to be that way really though? One side for Ukraine and the other for Putin. How about the side that stays out of it including reneging on NATO invites?
> 
> Who was worse, Stalin or Putin?


yes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Does it have to be that way really though? One side for Ukraine and the other for Putin. How about the side that stays out of it including reneging on NATO invites?
> 
> Who was worse, Stalin or Putin?


They're both worse...There isn't always a better choice, or even an acceptable choice.
That's when you get revolutions...And why i'm not worried about revolution in America. There is one side that is clearly better than the other side. There is a party that serves the rich, racist, authoritarian elite in America, that is run by seditious criminals, that is actively trying to remove the rights of over half the citizens of the country. They're willing to lie, cheat, steal or kill, if that's what it takes them to regain and maintain power.
and then you have the Democrats, who are rebuilding the infrastructure of the country, the entire country...They aren't allowing money to be spent on jim crow, red line bullshit.
They're trying to protect the rights of EVERYONE in the country, they're trying to make the ultra rich pay their fair share of taxes.
They aren't the ones who continually threaten to shut down the government when they don't get one of their outrageous demands met.
They aren't the ones offering support to dictators, terrorists, and war criminals.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)

The system of mass incarceration particularly targets Black people, who are *13 percent* of the U.S. population but are 38 percent of the people in jails and prisons. These updated charts show how people of color, particularly Black and Native American people, are disproportionately incarcerated in the United States.May 19, 2022








Updated charts provide insights on racial disparities, correctional control, jail suicides, and more


New data visualizations expose the harms of mass incarceration




www.prisonpolicy.org




.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 5, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Who *is* worse is the correct question.


Was is appropriate. Putin is not dead yet but is what he has done worse than Stalin.


doublejj said:


> The system of mass incarceration particularly targets Black people, who are *13 percent* of the U.S. population but are 38 percent of the people in jails and prisons. These updated charts show how people of color, particularly Black and Native American people, are disproportionately incarcerated in the United States.May 19, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Particularly black males which are 7% yet commit over half of all violent crime. Thanks for sticking up for my community white man. You are not the problem or the solution.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes


Did you know that Zelensky was a literal Comedian 4 short years ago?

Here is a clip of him on a show playing the piano with his dick.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Did you know that Zelensky was a literal Comedian 4 short years ago?
> 
> Here is a clip of him on a show playing the piano with his dick.


He's doing a hella good job of kicking Putin's ass right now, no joke. all he's asking for is more bullets...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> He's doing a hella good job of kicking Putin's ass right now, no joke. all he's asking for is more bullets...


From NATO right?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> From NATO right?


from anyone that is willing to give it to him. I don't think he's being particular...right now Putin is his #1 supplier


----------



## RBGene (Nov 5, 2022)

Politicians are just figureheads for the Power Barons that bought up your Countries long ago! The Powers That Be, is
The Big Club. They don't care at all. Biden is a mess, only those who are willfully blind will deny it. Hate burns them from inside because they were fooled by people they believed in,...instead of believing in themselves. Joe's going to save us they cried. How's that working out so far? Haters are going to hate and if not for the weed they have to consume, they'd probably buy tanks and blow themselves up. TDS is real and it's revealing a emotional sickness in many people. When I see it I play music, so they can " Shake, Rattle, and Roll!" Life's too short to sweat shit I have no control over. Where's Hunter?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Politicians are just figureheads for the Power Barons that bought up your Countries long ago! The Powers That Be, is
> The Big Club. They don't care at all. Biden is a mess, only those who are willfully blind will deny it. Hate burns them from inside because they were fooled by people they believed in,...instead of believing in themselves. Joe's going to save us they cried. How's that working out so far? Haters are going to hate and if not for the weed they have to consume, they'd probably buy tanks and blow themselves up. TDS is real and it's revealing a emotional sickness in many people. When I see it I play music, so they can " Shake, Rattle, and Roll!" Life's too short to sweat shit I have no control over. Where's Hunter?


lock trump up.....and his whole damn family


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 5, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Did you know that Zelensky was a literal Comedian 4 short years ago?
> 
> Here is a clip of him on a show playing the piano with his dick.


whereas your post is literally sucking Putin's dick


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> From NATO right?


Mainly America. Ukraine isnt in Nato.
America is paying the bill and Ukraine gets some charity when Biden gets on the ph and tells other countries to or (insert something about trade). Not sure what Ukraines loan is to America in regard to payback- guessing oil and infrastructure contracts and of cause American bases. Biden sons in oil and spent time in Ukraine recently so he would be up to speed. Bushes would know to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> lock trump up.....and his whole damn family


ahhaaa. Can you see that happening?
Its America. He wont get charged let alone locked up. Otherwise he woulnt be planning to run next election.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

Way to keep these fact deniers in check, guys. Love the posts. Gotta call MAGAT bullshit when you see it.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


what a total moron. Christ


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> What's the solution to past racism if you read the books? Right. Equally balanced corrective racism.


there's your problem....you see equality and equity as racism...that's a really strange opinion for a black person to have. i speak to middle eastern people, south American people, African people. this is a big tourist area and we get thousands of teenagers and adults from all over the world on J-12 visas every summer. almost all of them that i have spoken to say pretty much the same thing, that the rest of the world thinks it's a shame American blacks have never gotten reparations for how they were treated for so long, and that affirmative action is only leveling a very very tilted playing field...
you have to come to America to find people who don't think so...and you apparently have to come to either the libertarians or the republicans to find black people who don't think so.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

No one listens to the message. As long as they’re republican, magats will vote for them. Doesn’t matter how awful they are. 

I mean, Grab ‘em by the pussy! This is a real sheriffs badge! I don’t support ANY abortions except the ones I caused…!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahhaaa. Can you see that happening?
> Its America. He wont get charged let alone locked up. Otherwise he woulnt be planning to run next election.


Yeah something's fishy alright. Republicans are shady as f*ck....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahhaaa. Can you see that happening?
> Its America. He wont get charged let alone locked up. Otherwise he woulnt be planning to run next election.


This is the “cartoon physics” part of the program where the coyote takes several steps past the brink before making the cardinal mistake of looking down.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 6, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html










I think CNN is finally trying to cater to more than a left leaning audience. I wonder if that’s an indication of the electorate


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday and posted a link. I was surprised to see CNN coming around to reality.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is more an indication of the new ownership, which has a record of right-wing policy.

The big deficit spike was also caused by that man’s massive tax credit to wealthy corporations. Aid to Families with Veyrons and Gulfstreams.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2022)

trump is going to announce his med-care plan in any moment.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> trump is going to announce his med-care plan in any moment.


Why do you guys keep talking about Trump? This is a thread about Biden.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Congrats. 3 were armed 1 was LEO. Mostly peaceful protest.


you and i have a much different definition of "peaceful"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you guys keep talking about Trump? This is a thread about Biden.


The contrast is of value.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you guys keep talking about Trump? This is a thread about Biden.


Dude, It was suppose the Greatest! never before seen in the World!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you guys keep talking about Trump? This is a thread about Biden.


because trump was the alternate choice.....if not "A" then "B"


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Dude, It was suppose the Greatest! never before seen in the World!


Dude, is that English?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you guys keep talking about Trump? This is a thread about Biden.


Because a thread about doing nothing wouldn’t be worth talking about 
That’s the republicans and dear leader trumps plan


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Dude, is that English?


tumpyism


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


What was going thru her mind when she tried to break into the US Capitol?..........9mm


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Was is appropriate. Putin is not dead yet but is what he has done worse than Stalin.
> 
> 
> Particularly black males which are 7% yet commit over half of all violent crime. Thanks for sticking up for my community white man. You are not the problem or the solution.


I'm more of the solution than you will ever be....


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> from anyone that is willing to give it to him. I don't think he's being particular...right now Putin is his #1 supplier


I donated a case of m855, shipped it with kel-tec when they shipped.


Sir Napsalot said:


> whereas your post is literally sucking Putin's dick


Exactly what the bots at Twitter say to anyone who doesn't want to get involved. Zelensky is basically Trump of Ukraine in every way except the oligarch bankroll. Including hyper Nationalism. The irony is lost on you I suppose.


Lucky Luke said:


> Mainly America. Ukraine isnt in Nato.
> America is paying the bill and Ukraine gets some charity when Biden gets on the ph and tells other countries to or (insert something about trade). Not sure what Ukraines loan is to America in regard to payback- guessing oil and infrastructure contracts and of cause American bases. Biden sons in oil and spent time in Ukraine recently so he would be up to speed. Bushes would know to.


America is NATO. Everyone knows that. Certainly Ukraine and Russia do.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's your problem....you see equality and equity as racism...that's a really strange opinion for a black person to have. i speak to middle eastern people, south American people, African people. this is a big tourist area and we get thousands of teenagers and adults from all over the world on J-12 visas every summer. almost all of them that i have spoken to say pretty much the same thing, that the rest of the world thinks it's a shame American blacks have never gotten reparations for how they were treated for so long, and that affirmative action is only leveling a very very tilted playing field...
> you have to come to America to find people who don't think so...and you apparently have to come to either the libertarians or the republicans to find black people who don't think so.


Oh so suddenly you don't want to compare voter ID and citizenship verification at polls to blacks getting dogs sicked on them and being beaten with batons? What happened? Don't you want to tell me how I'm so oppressed and a victim of the system that I can't figure out how to bring an ID with me to the polls, the bank, a hotel or to the liquor store? Please.

So now you've moved the goal post to reparations?

Ok. I'll bite.

Let's do reparations. I'm all in if you start at the beginning of the supply chain. Let's start with all those kings and queens who put slaves in cages displayed on beaches for sale. You game? Why not? What about all the British that died at sea fighting that slave trade? Nothing? Why not?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> What was going thru her mind when she tried to break into the US Capitol?..........9mm


Hilarious! It was her neck though, but who cares about that veteran right? Please continue to focus on this issue and 3 others that don't even reach double digits of things all Americans across the spectrum give a damn about though. It's quite fulfilling to see how out of touch yall really are.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Look at all that police brutality to keep them from exercising their right to protest. Why didn't kamala bail them out instead of keeping them in prison for the last 2 years on misdemeanor trespassing?
> 
> Isn't this the standard your team set buddy? When you "unleash the whirlwind" on the Supreme Court and protesters unlawfully gather outside their leaked home addresses because of a leaked draft decision to the point a literal assassin planned on killing one judges whole family while you,, the media and the administration supported this "right to protest" then this is the new standard.
> 
> Enjoy!


again you conflate violence with protest.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> again you conflate violence with protest.


It is the new standard not set by me. This is the part I'm supposed to mention the summer of love right wing talking point, correct?

Do you remember the Rittenhouse trial? Do you remember the smoking gun evidence that was presented from an FBI drone watching Kenosha burn?

Wasnt the bombshell that the FBI was watching and not that Kyle was shooting in self defense which was self evident? 

See like it or not I will concede that a few bad apples don't spoil the bunch. You will not.. Like it or not the modern right is the only group that will still entertain all points of view. You will not.

We just found out that big tech and legacy media is actively working with dhs to suppress political opinion and dissent. This is the team you chose to carry water for.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Like it or not the modern right is the only group that will still entertain all points of view.


They don’t entertain Black Lives Matter. Or abortion for raped women. Or immigration. What exactly do they entertain again? Oh an orange jackass


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> It is the new standard not set by me. This is the part I'm supposed to mention the summer of love right wing talking point, correct?
> 
> Do you remember the Rittenhouse trial? Do you remember the smoking gun evidence that was presented from an FBI drone watching Kenosha burn?
> 
> ...


Roske was not a protester.
Babbitt was not a protester.
Shooting to kill at someone who threw a plastic bag is not self-defense.
The modern right’s claims about the previous election make what you contend utter moo poo.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Hilarious! It was her neck though, but who cares about that veteran right? Please continue to focus on this issue and 3 others that don't even reach double digits of things all Americans across the spectrum give a damn about though. It's quite fulfilling to see how out of touch yall really are.


You miss-spelled insurrectionist...right wing fascists are a real problem in America. Republicans need to stop their lies, it's getting people killed. Vote BLUE


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Look at all that police brutality to keep them from exercising their right to protest. Why didn't kamala bail them out instead of keeping them in prison for the last 2 years on misdemeanor trespassing?
> 
> Isn't this the standard your team set buddy? When you "unleash the whirlwind" on the Supreme Court and protesters unlawfully gather outside their leaked home addresses because of a leaked draft decision to the point a literal assassin planned on killing one judges whole family while you,, the media and the administration supported this "right to protest" then this is the new standard.
> 
> Enjoy!


You miss-spelled insurrection again....Those criminals broke into the US Capitol and attempted to overturn the legal election of the US President. They don't belong on the streets. Maybe we should treat them like a black man trying to use a fake $20


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> again you conflate violence with protest.


This is understandable.

How Democrats protest



How Republicans Protest


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> They don’t entertain Black Lives Matter. Or abortion for raped women. Or immigration. What exactly do they entertain again? Oh an orange jackass


You are being purposely disingenuous on each of those issues.

It's well documented the BLM organization was a grift for mansions in high class white neighborhoods and millions and millions in donations to new startup transgender organizations that won't answer the phone or take a patient. Many are homes with business names where no business is conducted. They didn't even help George Floyd's room mates with the rent after he died. Left them to fend for themselves against eviction and George Floyd's car towing bills and fines. Blm loves one thing and it's property.

There is no jurisdiction that doesn't have an exemption for abortions for rape, incest or life threatening condition of mom, and they could if they wanted to. And Dobbs will allow blue states to expand access all the way until birth, like good happy eugenicists, just like RGB warned right?

And by immigration you mean illegal immigration. We have all seen what your side really thinks about this at Martha's vineyard, deported in 24hrs flat all the while being a sanctuary for immigration but no tolerance in their community for the unlawful type.

And on on on it goes, nothing but spin from your side with zero attempt at honest conversation.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> … There is no jurisdiction that doesn't have an exemption for abortions for rape, incest or life threatening condition of mom, and they could if they wanted to.






> And on on on it goes, nothing but spin from your side with zero attempt at honest conversation.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You are being purposely disingenuous on each of those issues.
> 
> It's well documented the BLM organization was a gift for mansions. They didn't even help George Floyd's room mates with the rent after he died.
> 
> ...


The Texas Sheriff says the immigrants that the republicans illegally trafficked to Martha's Vineyard weren't illegal...they were crime victims...
*Bexar County sheriff certifies that migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard are crime victims, clearing path for special visas*








Bexar County sheriff certifies that migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard are crime victims, clearing path for special visas


The move clears a pathway for those people to get a special visa to stay in the country that they otherwise would not have received.




www.texastribune.org


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Roske was not a protester.
> Babbitt was not a protester.
> Shooting to kill at someone who threw a plastic bag is not self-defense.
> The modern right’s claims about the previous election make what you contend utter moo poo.


Ah why even try with you when you are so devoid of facts? Grosskreutz was a convicted felon with an expired CWP who frew on an armed man who was being chased down by a mob and beaten with skateboards. 

Did you not watch the trial buddy where Grosskreutz admitted he drew and pointed his illegal weapon at Rittenhouse before Rittenhouse fires a single shot?

I'm glad I could help you with real information as you go the the polls this November, every little bit helps.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5222651


Oh Vox(shudder), my favorite of the hard Left sites!

Let's pick a state. Florida:


"(IV) Unless requested by the woman, the person performing the ultrasound may not offer the opportunity to view the images and hear the explanation and the explanation may not be given if, at the time the woman schedules or arrives for her appointment to obtain an abortion, a copy of a restraining order, police report, medical record, or other court order or documentation is presented which provides evidence that the woman is

/* this section of FL statute failed to paste for whatever reason. most likely haste on my part */
obtaining the abortion because the woman is a victim of rape, incest, domestic violence, or human trafficking or that the woman has been diagnosed as having a condition that, on the basis of a physician’s good faith clinical judgment, would create a serious risk of substantial and irreversible impairment of a major bodily function if the woman delayed terminating her pregnancy."

Wanna bet the rest of the list is the same? Do me a favor and link the vox article the graphic came from and I bet I will read that this is vox interpretation of what could be one day maybe if democracy dies because Republicans voted.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

// wrong quote before, apologies.



cannabineer said:


> Roske was not a protester.
> Babbitt was not a protester.
> Shooting to kill at someone who threw a plastic bag is not self-defense.
> The modern right’s claims about the previous election make what you contend utter moo poo.


The Right's claims about the previous election pale in comparison to the Dems screeching claims to the same tune since at least 2000 when I started paying attention. So what of 1st ammendment protected claims either way?

Trump was illegitimate amirite? Dems motion to desertify the election every time a Republican is elected. It's public record buddy. Anyone can look. What was so different about 2020 though? Oh right. Unlike the Dem attempts over the previous decades that bitch actually had Senator sponsorship for the motions.

But let's just look at what's verifiable for you to see if you choose to look at it. Mola v Biden has already proved that dhs and fbi worked on behalf of the administration to censor unfavorable news content _during the election cycle_ and its not even really going yet! Of these news stories that were censored and, are and always have been verifiable, when polled to Dems 17% said these stories would have swayed their vote to Republican.

Conspiracy theory! Russian disinformation!

Nope, just verifiable forensic digital data complete with Metadata on both ends actually.

So the difference in a conspiracy theory and the truth these days is about 6 months to a year after an election.

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Oh Vox(shudder), my favorite of the hard Left sites!
> 
> Let's pick a state. Florida:
> 
> ...


Vox is better than the sites you like to pick. Their factuality rates High, unlike say Brownstone Institute you like to quote. 

Your quote is truncated to meaninglessness, and you did not provide the link. 









Vox


LEFT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Vox is better than the sites you like to pick. Their factuality rates High, unlike say Brownstone Institute you like to quote.
> 
> Your quote is truncated to meaninglessness, and you did not provide the link.
> 
> ...


All hail vox. Really? Just FL is bunk, the rest obviously are.

I'm sorry, you provided a link where? That's Florida's statutory text that relates to the linkless graphic you posted by a hard left propaganda site dude. 

It's being challenged in the FL Supreme Court. Quite easy to find. Much easier than the site search or reverse image lookup I would need to perform to obtain that link I asked you for that you will not provide.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I'm sorry, you provided a link where? That's Florida's statutory text that relates to the linkless graphic you posted by a hard left propaganda site dude.
> 
> It's being challenged in the FL Supreme Court. Quite easy to find. Much easier than the site search or reverse image lookup I would need to perform to obtain that link I asked you for that you will not provide.


try clicking on it. Works for me.
Vox article pops right up on search “abortion illegal rape”.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> try clicking on it. Works for me.
> Vox article pops right up on search “abortion illegal rape”.


Post 7338 correct? I see nothing but an attachment. Please hold my hand through this and be my guide.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> try clicking on it. Works for me.
> Vox article pops right up on search “abortion illegal rape”.


Also, please research the new MUM algorithm! Try your search with other engines and see what you get buddy!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 6, 2022)

Jesus christ, so many words, settle down.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

So let me research the link I asked for on my own:









Rape and incest abortion exceptions don’t really exist


Just three states with abortion bans in effect include the carveouts, and some anti-abortion advocates want to remove the exceptions altogether.




www.vox.com





First paragraph:

"The case of a 10-year-old Ohio rape survivor who traveled to Indiana to obtain an abortion drew national attention to Ohio’s near-total abortion ban, which does not allow abortions even in cases of rape or incest."






State Facts About Abortion: Ohio


National Background and ContextEach year, a broad cross section of people in the United States obtain abortions. In 2017, 862,320 abortions were provided in clinical settings in the United States.The U.S. Supreme Court recognized the constitutional right to abortion in the 1973 Roe v. Wade...




www.guttmacher.org




"

Health plans offered in the state’s health exchange under the Affordable Care Act can only cover abortion in cases of life endangerment, or in cases of rape or incest.
Abortion is covered in insurance policies for public employees only in cases of life endangerment, rape or incest."
So who is correct here, Ohio or Vox? FL or Vox? The 10 year old girl was additionally covered under Ohio law for "irreparable harm" to her child body.

But does the ultra hard right fascist threat to democracy crowd want a disinformation branch of the Federal government to combat this?

No. We want to talk and let the best information float effortlessly to the top like nice cream.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Post 7338 correct? I see nothing but an attachment. Please hold my hand through this and be my guide.


No.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

Segregation 100 years after slavery.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Segregation 100 years after slavery.....
> View attachment 5222714
> View attachment 5222715


“Stop the race mixing” 

Looks like a stop the steal rally


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *How decades of US welfare policies lifted up the white middle class and largely excluded Black Americans*
> When President Donald Trump met with the Congressional Black Caucus in 2018, the topic of welfare reform came up. One member of the caucus told Trump that enforcing stricter rules would be detrimental to her constituents, "Not all of whom are Black"
> 
> The president is said to have replied, "Really? Then what are they?" apparently assuming that a welfare recipient couldn't be white.
> ...











Congressional Black Caucus blocking Black House Republican from joining group


A Black House Republican member is allegedly being blocked from joining the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC) as one of only two Black Republicans in the House.Rep. Byron Donalds (R-Fla.) and his st…




thehill.com













CBC Backs White Dem Over Black Republican Candidate - Discover the Networks


An Online Database of the Left and its Agendas, a Guide to the Political Left




www.discoverthenetworks.org













A Record Number of Black Republicans Are Running, Revolutionizing the GOP


A slow, much-needed change is in the works. A record number of Black Republicans are running—and they're revolutionizing the party of Lincoln.




www.newsweek.com





So in your article, Schram, Crewe and Orfield make the same arguments Kristof made in 2014. They are merely parroting his opinion:









Opinion | When Whites Just Don’t Get It, Part 4 (Published 2014)


In this installment in a series on race, responding to a common refrain that, where the history of slavery and racism is concerned, it’s time to move on.




www.nytimes.com





" … the presumption on the part of so many well-meaning white Americans [is] that racism is a historical artifact. They don’t appreciate *the overwhelming evidence that centuries of racial subjugation still shape inequity in the 21st century*."

And so...









A Legacy of Liberalism, by Dr. Thomas Sowell


Supreme Court Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes said there were



www.creators.com





"New York Times writer Nicholas Kristof asserts that there is “overwhelming evidence that centuries of racial subjugation still shape inequity in the 21st century” and he mentions “the lingering effects of slavery.” But before we become overwhelmed, that evidence should be checked out. The evidence offered by Mr. Kristof seems considerably short of overwhelming, to put it charitably.

………….

Kristof’s other “overwhelming” evidence of the current effects of past slavery is that blacks do not have as much income as whites. But Puerto Ricans do not have as much income as Japanese Americans. Mexican Americans do not have as much income as Cuban Americans. All sorts of people do not have as much income as all sorts of other people, not only in the United States, but in countries around the world. And most of these people were never enslaved.

Despite the grand myth that black economic progress began or accelerated with the passage of the civil rights laws and “war on poverty” programs of the 1960s, the cold fact is that the poverty rate among blacks fell from 87 percent in 1940 to 47 percent by 1960. This was before any of those programs began.

Over the next 20 years, the poverty rate among blacks fell another 18 percentage points, compared to the 40-point drop in the previous 20 years. This was the continuation of a previous economic trend, at a slower rate of progress, not the economic grand deliverance proclaimed by liberals and self-serving black “leaders.”

…..

Nearly a hundred years of the supposed “legacy of slavery” found most black children [78%] being raised in two-parent families in 1960. But thirty years after the liberal welfare state found the great majority of black children being raised by a single parent [66%]. Public housing projects in the first half of the 20th century were clean, safe places, where people slept outside on hot summer nights, when they were too poor to afford air conditioning. That was before admissions standards for public housing projects were lowered or abandoned, in the euphoria of liberal non-judgmental notions. And it was before the toxic message of victimhood was spread by liberals. We all know what hell holes public housing has become in our times. The same toxic message produced similar social results among lower-income people in England, despite an absence of a “legacy of slavery” there.

If we are to go by evidence of social retrogression, liberals have wreaked more havoc on blacks than the supposed “legacy of slavery” they talk about."


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> A Record Number of Black Republicans Are Running, Revolutionizing the GOP
> 
> 
> A slow, much-needed change is in the works. A record number of Black Republicans are running—and they're revolutionizing the party of Lincoln.
> ...


Why has taken until the post trauma of Democrats electing a black man, Barak Obama. as President of the United States for the republicans to accept blacks and females to the party?...
To quote your posted Newsweek report...
"But now, in the post-Trump era, it appears the GOP is beginning to embrace a new strategy, one that includes supporting minority and female candidates to appeal to a broader swath of voters. One of the lessons the party seems to have learned of late is that representation matters."


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Why has taken until the post trauma of Democrats electing a black man, Barak Obama. as President of the United States for the republicans to accept blacks and females to the party?...
> To quote your posted Newsweek report...
> "But now, in the post-Trump era, it appears the GOP is beginning to embrace a new strategy, one that includes supporting minority and female candidates to appeal to a broader swath of voters. One of the lessons the party seems to have learned of late is that representation matters."


Which decade would you like to stay in? The one where people were going to prison for weed in California? The one where blacks switched from republican to Democrat to support fdr and the new deal in the 30s?

I voted for Obama. White America also overwhelmingly voted for Obama.

What's wrong with the gop appealing to voters lost to Democrat promises that have failed? Nothing. And why are these voters embracing this invitation? Your only answer is that they are cockroaches voting for Raid. LoLolol. They too low IQ to know they need ID to vote. They want to kill babies so much it will totally negate their 30% inflation for food, fuel and utilities. They will totally believe that social security will be abolished next year leaving the elderly homeless on the street starving. 

Keep those sentiments coming. It's working wonders for your opposition. I mean who really thought that openly calling anyone you disagree with stupid, ignorant, race traitor, racist etc wouldn't work like a charm permanently?

Btw this shift is evidence that Biden really is that bad.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Which decade would you like to stay in? The one where people were going to prison for weed in California? The one where blacks switched from republican to Democrat to support fdr and the new deal in the 30s?
> 
> I voted for Obama. White America also overwhelmingly voted for Obama.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about only weed (inject your drug of choice here)....BTW Biden won the popular vote by a large margin..


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I wasn't talking about weed (inject your drug of choice here)


Tell the whole story. Show me two defendant's of different races with different sentences for the same crime and no secondaries who both followed all arrest orders who have similar criminal backgrounds by the same judge and I will call the judge out as racist right there with you buddy. That would be pure bullcrap.

So how has the "cure" worked out there in Cali? Lots of hard drug prosecutions these days or just turning a blind eye to all the dookie and needles in the parks? How's the business atmosphere when anyone can rob a store and get caught and be back later the same day to do it all over again and again in the name of racial justice? The solutions working well in your opinion?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I wasn't talking about only weed (inject your drug of choice here)....BTW Biden won the popular vote by a large margin..


You remember when Mike Ruppert (I think his name was) documented c130 planes bound for Cali fire duty were diverted and caught red handed bringing coke to the US from South America? He brought I all up at the public meeting in LA?

Lemme look:






I love these old videos from back in the day when all us liberals were on the same team, I really do. Back when we were fighting the man, man. When did some of us decide to stump for the man though? Was it suddenly or just a gradual course?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Tell the whole story. Show me two defendant's of different races with different sentences for the same crime and no secondaries who both followed all arrest orders who have similar criminal backgrounds by the same judge and I will call the judge out as racist right there with you buddy. That would be pure bullcrap.
> 
> So how has the "cure" worked out there in Cali? Lots of hard drug prosecutions these days or just turning a blind eye to all the dookie and needles in the parks? How's the business atmosphere when anyone can rob a store and get caught and be back later the same day to do it all over again and again in the name of racial justice? The solutions working well in your opinion?


So what's your solution? Lock them up? expansion of this system?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So what's your solution? Lock them up? expansion of this system?
> View attachment 5222729


For hard drugs? No. Vagrancy, public defecation, littering, harassment, murder, physical assault, theft, domestic disturbance. Yes.

Rehab instead of incarceration? Yes. Never ending rehab turnstile? No.

That's my opinion but the decision should not concern me. It should be a matter of your local city, county and state and thus I do not support you trying to force these policies on the rest of us.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> For hard drugs? No. Vagrancy, public defecation, littering, harassment, murder, physical assault, theft, domestic disturbance. Yes.
> 
> Rehab instead of incarceration? Yes. Never ending rehab turnstile? No.


So you want to make being poor a crime?....got it.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So you want to make being poor a crime?....got it.


Nice spin! You specifically asked about hard drug use and possession then in the next breath you deny that all those folks living out in your parks, bike paths, overpasses and such are not overwhelmingly by a huge margin there for drugs. To take advantage of your tolerant and compassionate system of ignoring this.

Instead, you present emotion; that they are all there because they can't afford anything, and that is the "real crime". 

Just turn grand larceny into petty larceny by ever increasing margins some more. Should continue working great. Behold the wonderful progressive cure to crime: curve the grade so less is recorded. Success. Progress.

Just lower murder to simple assault. Look. No more murder. That dude in San Jose that decapitated his girlfriend in public with a sword is just a victim of oppression from a systemic system of being poor. At least it wasn't a gun death, Success!

Anyhow take it easy I'm done trimming.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> For hard drugs? No. Vagrancy, public defecation, littering, harassment, murder, physical assault, theft, domestic disturbance. Yes.
> 
> Rehab instead of incarceration? Yes. Never ending rehab turnstile? No.
> 
> That's my opinion but the decision should not concern me. It should be a matter of your local city, county and state and thus I do not support you trying to force these policies on the rest of us.


Incarceration for vagrancy and littering?

I have to wonder what the "rehab" for littering would entail?

Also, who is this "us" you speak of?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Incarceration for vagrancy and littering?
> 
> I have to wonder what the "rehab" for littering would entail?
> 
> Also, who is this "us" you speak of?


don’t forget the pooping.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Nice spin! You specifically asked about hard drug use and possession then in the next breath you deny that all those folks living out in your parks, bike paths, overpasses and such are not overwhelmingly by a huge margin there for drugs. To take advantage of your tolerant and compassionate system of ignoring this.
> 
> Instead, you present emotion; that they are all there because they can't afford anything, and that is the "real crime".
> 
> ...


many of your drug crazed homeless are veterans.....
*Veterans are 50% more likely to become homeless than other Americans* due to poverty, lack of support networks, and dismal living conditions in overcrowded or substandard housing. About 1.5 million veterans are considered at-risk of homelessness.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was in the car biz for about 32 years... and I can remember when I became a Finance Manager, in 1997, the best rate you could get with excellent credit was about 9%.... so, we've been here before.


I had just entered the Oil Industry as a Tech in '98. The office cheered a few months later when oil hit $20 a barrel. Clear as day.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I had just entered the Oil Industry as a Tech in '98. The office cheered a few months later when oil hit $20 a barrel. Clear as day.


Still blows my mind the it went negative $-38 for a minute a couple of years ago. ... now look at it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Still blows my mind the it went negative $-38 for a minute a couple of years ago. ... now look at it.


So if I bought stocks at that time they would've paid me to take them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

this for the price of oil......


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So if I bought stocks at that time they would've paid me to take them?


For a short few minutes or so window, yes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 6, 2022)

…. And if you were an oil buyer.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> …. And if you were an oil buyer.


Who wanted to stock the spr.....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 6, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Who wanted to stock the spr.....


“We need to remember who we are”… he doesn’t even know who he is.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> “We need to remember who we are”… he doesn’t even know who he is.


He said the quiet part out loud at the end huh? No more drilling. The other day he said no more coal.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So if I bought stocks at that time they would've paid me to take them?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2022)

lol at Candace Owens and the right wingnuts blowing up this thread with their nonsense.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/05/politics/fact-check-biden-midterms-2022/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't have to wear glasses to read...this^ is the equivalent of shouting...just repost shit at the original size, please.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Texas Sheriff says the immigrants that the republicans illegally trafficked to Martha's Vineyard weren't illegal...they were crime victims...
> *Bexar County sheriff certifies that migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard are crime victims, clearing path for special visas*
> 
> 
> ...


good, and they should all pick anywhere except texas or florida to live...we'll welcome in more people that will vote against the republicans, whith very very good cause to do so...i expect that those people will get free trips to democratic rallies for years to come, so they can tell how the republicans treated them like cattle, lied to them, and made them into bad, boring political theater....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Sure buddy. You have a great one!
> 
> View attachment 5222707


you have the gall to utter the phrase "honest conversation"? ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Why has taken until the post trauma of Democrats electing a black man, Barak Obama. as President of the United States for the republicans to accept blacks and females to the party?...
> To quote your posted Newsweek report...
> "But now, in the post-Trump era, it appears the GOP is beginning to embrace a new strategy, one that includes supporting minority and female candidates to appeal to a broader swath of voters. One of the lessons the party seems to have learned of late is that representation matters."


"One of the lessons the party seems to have learned of late is that *appearance of *representation matters."


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, and they should all pick anywhere except texas or florida to live...we'll welcome in more people that will vote against the republicans, whith very very good cause to do so...i expect that those people will get free trips to democratic rallies for years to come, so they can tell how the republicans treated them like cattle, lied to them, and made them into bad, boring political theater....


Except they will just be told it was the Democrats that did it (Remember Biden was president when it happened to them) for years by Spanish language trolls online, until at best they will just 'both sides' it and not vote.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Except they will just be told it was the Democrats that did it (Remember Biden was president when it happened to them) for years by Spanish language trolls online, until at best they will just 'both sides' it and not vote.


i don't think so, i think the democrats that basically saved them from republican abandonment filled them in pretty well on the situation, and that at least some of them aren't happy about being pawns in desantis and abbutt's profoundly stupid game...i could be wrong, but time will tell.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> you and i have a much different definition of "peaceful"
> View attachment 5222595
> 
> View attachment 5222594


Like this?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Like this?


not bad compared to these "peaceful" protests......


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2022)

_








'Kill them': Arizona election workers face midterm threats


Election workers in Arizona’s most fiercely contested county faced more than 100 violent threats and intimidating communications in the run-up to Tuesday’s midterms, most of them based on election conspiracy theories promoted by former President Donald Trump and his allies.




www.reuters.com





*'Kill them': Arizona election workers face midterm threats*

Nov 6 (Reuters) - Election workers in Arizona’s most fiercely contested county faced more than 100 violent threats and intimidating communications in the run-up to Tuesday’s midterms, most of them based on election conspiracy theories promoted by former President Donald Trump and his allies. _

This is where @PadawanWarrior finds a rare instance where a Democrat "did it too". I'm sure glad he doesn't support Republicans. Imagine him being worse about spreading misinformtion.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's shitty people on both sides. But the majority doesn't suck.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)

Kari Lake's campaign headquarters receives 'suspicious' mail containing white powder | CNN Politics


An envelope containing "suspicious white powder" was received Saturday at the campaign headquarters of the Republican nominee for governor in Arizona.




www.cnn.com





“We’re in dangerous times. This is not the first time we’ve been… threatened, I’ve been threatened many times,” Lake told reporters at a campaign event in Queen Creek.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> There's shitty people on both sides. But the majority doesn't suck.


There is a direct connection between Trump and the Republican party's leadership's false assertions of election fraud and the death threats on election workers. fact


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5223123


BLM -- 20 million protesters, 2600 protest events, 10,000 charged, 150 pled or found guilty.
Jan 6 -- 2,000 insurrectionists, 1 event, 928 charged, 165 pleaded guilty, 

The Jan 6 riot was extremely violent. BLM not. 

But you are immune to facts. Keep spewing your nonsense.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 7, 2022)

AJ is an obvious troll. Nobody could unintentionally be that annoying.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> AJ is an obvious troll. Nobody could unintentionally be that annoying.


I don't know why he's tolerated. He's clearly here to troll. He's usually on ignore but I figured my post comparing the peaceful Democratic protests to what Republicans did on Jan 6 would get a rise out of him. So, I temporarily took him off ignore to see if my arrow had struck home. It did. 

It's back on ignore. lulz


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> BLM -- 20 million protesters, 2600 protest events, 10,000 charged, 150 pled or found guilty.
> Jan 6 -- 2,000 insurrectionists, 1 event, 928 charged, 165 pleaded guilty,
> 
> The Jan 6 riot was extremely violent. BLM not.
> ...


According to SS and FBI there were 120+k in attendance on j6. I guess you just make it up as you go.

Since your estimate for a small area such as The Mall is so obviously flawed, I'm sure that's evidence that your estimate for over 500 riots nation wide is spot on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> According to SS and FBI there were 120+k in attendance on j6. I guess you just make it up as you go.
> 
> Since your estimate for a small area such as The Mall is so obviously flawed, I'm sure that's evidence that your estimate for over 500 riots nation wide is spot on


not even taking you off of ignore, just letting you know that you're talking to the wall, and more are turning their backs on you daily...enjoy the growing silence.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2022)

Biden wants healthy money making (tax paying) citizens.

Republicans want Cannon Fodder.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

Two more years of the right wing desperation in here is gonna be fun


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Two more years of the right wing desperation in here is gonna be fun


Ha ha, reminds me of song, "two men were standing on a bridge, one jumps and screamed YOU LOSE!"

I just voted.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Ha ha, reminds me of song, "two men were standing on a bridge, one jumps and screamed YOU LOSE!"
> 
> I just voted.


My vote just nullified your vote,


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My vote just nullified your vote,


And mine trumped yours


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And mine trumped yours


And mine just trumped yours.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

This is going to be an interesting November


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And mine just trumped yours.


Nice too bad y’all are outnumbered


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

If the republicans win today and impeach Joe Biden as promised this will be your next President of the United States.....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nice too bad y’all are outnumbered


Maybe. I guess we’ll just have to wait out all the dead people votes, and sort it out.  I voted, but I’m not really gonna turn on any news till like maybe 10-midnight.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the republicans win today and impeach Joe Biden as promised this will be your next President of the United States.....
> View attachment 5223558


she could quickly pardon Joe a-la Gerald Ford and nominate Hillary as her new VP...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the republicans win today and impeach Joe Biden as promised this will be your next President of the United States.....
> View attachment 5223558


And how do you feel about that?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

or maybe Michelle Obama....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And how do you feel about that?


I'm fine with Kamala. How would the GOP feel about that?....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

Or Gavin Newsome...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'm fine with Kamala. How would the GOP feel about that?....


Meh…. This could go several ways. You just have to accept it and see how they handle things.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2022)

2022 US Senate Election Results: Live Map


View live updates on electoral votes by state for presidential candidates Joe Biden and Donald Trump on ABC News. Senate, House, and Governor Election results also available at ABCNews.com




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> 2022 US Senate Election Results: Live Map
> 
> 
> View live updates on electoral votes by state for presidential candidates Joe Biden and Donald Trump on ABC News. Senate, House, and Governor Election results also available at ABCNews.com
> ...


Stay tuned for weeks to get final results


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stay tuned for weeks to get final results


only if the republicans win.....otherwise we will never see the end of it..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 8, 2022)

Desantis and Rubio are predicted winners.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 8, 2022)

MTG gets another term with her new intern Milo Yiannopoulos.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2022)

I take it you are a big milo guy 

Edit: so far it's kinda going as expected.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I take it you are a big milo guy
> 
> Edit: so far it's kinda going as expected.


I agree. Really it is just a question of if the Democrats will be able to keep appointing judges in the senate or not. The redrawing fo districts and screwing with the census there was a lot to overcome.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Nov 8, 2022)

I liked milo pretty well. Really fucked himself bringing up his sexual abuse and age of consent stuff.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I agree. Really it is just a question of if the Democrats will be able to keep appointing judges in the senate or not. The redrawing fo districts and screwing with the census there was a lot to overcome.


I'm pretty curious how this legal access to hallucinogens ballot initiative goes. They ran a slick ad campaign. It will allow cultivation/possession...no stores though, which kinda sucks, I would like to buy whatever as I don't consume enough to warrant growing it. 

Also, the local Democrat that drives around in a jeep with a machine gun on a turret thing. He might have a shot, hard to say.


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2022)

misogynistic comments not welcome, people out here showing true colors gross.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm pretty curious how this legal access to hallucinogens ballot initiative goes. They ran a slick ad campaign. It will allow cultivation/possession...no stores though, which kinda sucks, I would like to buy whatever as I don't consume enough to warrant growing it.
> 
> Also, the local Democrat that drives around in a jeep with a machine gun on a turret thing. He might have a shot, hard to say.


I know the answer and it's availability; did some research. PM me.

They are already legal in Denver..how far do you live? Unless you're Western Slope you live along the I-25 corridor like everyone else here; half the state are mountains..literally.

Typically I 'know before I go' and make calls as well.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Shooting and killing an unarmed protester?


another winner in the family tree....
*Ashli Babbitt’s Brother Convicted of Hate Crime vs. SDG&E Worker in Point Loma*








Ashli Babbitt’s Brother Convicted of Hate Crime vs. SDG&E Worker in Point Loma


The brother of Ashli Babbitt, the San Diego woman fatally shot during the 2021 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol, has been convicted of all charges related to a hate crime in Point Loma Heights last fall, the City Attorney’s Office announced Wednesday.




timesofsandiego.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I liked milo pretty well. Really fucked himself bringing up his sexual abuse and age of consent stuff.


Milo will fit right in with the republicans....


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)

Dark Brandon stopped the big red wave before it washed ashore. 

The man's too big. The man's too strong.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

*Here’s a game plan: Biden replaces Harris with Newsom and then resigns*








Here’s a game plan: Biden replaces Harris with Newsom and then resigns


Tuesday delivered some clarity, confusion and mystery — better news for the Democrats than basically everyone expected. That said, the results came despite both President Biden and Vice Presid…




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Here’s a game plan: Biden replaces Harris with Newsom and then resigns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Newsom vows to finish four-year term if reelected governor


SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Sunday vowed he would serve a full four-year term if reelected in November, trying again to knock down speculation that he wants to replace Democrat Joe Biden on the ballot should he not seek a second term.




apnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Newsom vows to finish four-year term if reelected governor
> 
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Sunday vowed he would serve a full four-year term if reelected in November, trying again to knock down speculation that he wants to replace Democrat Joe Biden on the ballot should he not seek a second term.
> ...


he can do both....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> he can do both....


Nope. California government code disallows it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Despite his approval ratings, I still think Joe is one of the great ones and more people will realize it over time, he's a lot smarter than people give him credit for, ask Putin. Ask Trump after Garland puts him in a cage, but don't expect a coherent answer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591635788261122049


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nope. California government code disallows it.


Dems have a supermajority in the state....they can change the code


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Dems have a supermajority in the state....they can change the code


Actually that would fall under the California Office of Legislative Counsel's preview, which is a nonpartisan public agency.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Here’s a game plan: Biden replaces Harris with Newsom and then resigns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a nice change if we had a vice president with something to do. I'm all for it. Require that a VP be a sitting governor.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Actually that would fall under the California Office of Legislative Counsel's preview, which is a nonpartisan public agency.


Dems have a supermajority....disband the office of legislative counsel....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Dems have a supermajority....disband the office of legislative counsel....


Great idea, next we can just go ahead and make it a dictatorship too! 

"Disband the office of legislative counsel...." 

Wow, and I thought that the Democrats were trying to save Democracy, not destroy it. True colors.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)

Someone sounds chapped lol
Red wave hahahaha 
Biden doesn’t have to do a thing to satisfy the majority of this country 
But Garland does


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Here’s a game plan: Biden replaces Harris with Newsom and then resigns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but I agree with Peej on this one.

This plan looks like another way to undermine the will of the people to me. Nobody elected Newsom to be president. When I read shit like this it makes me wonder how many Americans are actually in favour of a democratic government.

Instead of running some kind of an angle to appoint a more popular person to be president, Democrats should stick with the president the American people elected and leave the fascist games to the Republicans.

Yes, Biden and Harris are unpopular now but they shouldn’t be. Biden is doing an incredible job and like DIY said, history will be kinder to him than todays opinion polls.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with Peej on this one.
> 
> This plan looks like another way to undermine the will of the people to me. Nobody elected Newsom to be president. When I read shit like this it makes me wonder how many Americans are actually in favour of a democratic government.
> 
> ...


Biden would not even consider it. It would be disloyal to his Vice President, at the very least. And that is not who he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with Peej on this one.
> 
> This plan looks like another way to undermine the will of the people to me. Nobody elected Newsom to be president. When I read shit like this it makes me wonder how many Americans are actually in favour of a democratic government.
> 
> ...


Newsome should throw his hat in the ring like everybody else come nomination season, including Harris. He has a good record to run on and would energize youth, who can make a difference with a well-executed ground game using big data to identify them and volunteers to real world contact them. See what they can do to speed up the generational and democratic shift. Social issues can bring out the young, things like abortion energize young women and climate change does it for many of them. If the republicans want a culture war, give them one by accelerating demographic change. Statehood for DC and Puerto Rico if they can too, there are lots of them living in Florida now too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Dems have a supermajority....disband the office of legislative counsel....



I just read up on the California Legislative council and what they do. Why would you want to disband it? 

Am I missing something?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I just read up on the California Legislative council and what they do. Why would you want to disband it?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Probably not.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I just read up on the California Legislative council and what they do. Why would you want to disband it?
> 
> Am I missing something?


It was conversation we were having about how to deal with the possible decline of Joe Biden and possible solutions. it was based on an article in thehill.com. It was an idea to replace Biden with Gavin Newsome.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with Peej on this one.
> 
> This plan looks like another way to undermine the will of the people to me. Nobody elected Newsom to be president. When I read shit like this it makes me wonder how many Americans are actually in favour of a democratic government.
> 
> ...


The will of the people in California is to have a supermajority .....and all that that implies.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Great idea, next we can just go ahead and make it a dictatorship too!
> 
> "Disband the office of legislative counsel...."
> 
> Wow, and I thought that the Democrats were trying to save Democracy, not destroy it. True colors.


Having a supermajority has a few benefits...will of the people


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The will of the people in California is to have a supermajority .....and all that that implies.


Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should, Donald did a lot of things he could legally, but shouldn't have.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should, Donald did a lot of things he could legally, but shouldn't have.


It was about what could be done...possibilities


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It was about what could be done...possibilities


If it was to defeat a threat to the constitution and liberal democracy, then a lot of latitude is permitted. However, for mere political purposes not so much. A more traditional dirty trick would be for Joe to knock off a house republican in a state with a democratic governor to get the majority by offering a plum job or ambassadorship to them. It's been done before; Joe and Nancy could find the vulnerable in a one seat majority, they are republicans remember and are no strangers to cutting throats and backstabbing! Also, one of them could be indicted, because there are some real criminals among them Gaetz included.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It was conversation we were having about how to deal with the possible decline of Joe Biden and possible solutions. it was based on an article in thehill.com. It was an idea to replace Biden with Gavin Newsome.


I saw that. I'm still unsure how disbanding the legislative council ties into the idea though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591620148552957953


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591792442915049480


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I saw that. I'm still unsure how disbanding the legislative council ties into the idea though.


Someone posted that it is the legislative council that sets rules on Cali Governor's limitations. I simply stated that with a supermajority the dems can re-write the rules.....one of the perks of having a supermajority. will-of-the-people by votes, to do what's necessary.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I saw that. I'm still unsure how disbanding the legislative council ties into the idea though.


He wants to do the same thing that he would condone republicans for attempting, but supports it in instances which benefit his agenda. Classic sanctimonious hypocrisy. "Will of the people" is a terrible justification for degradation of democracy and support of gerrymandering.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Someone posted that it is the legislative council that sets rules on Cali Governor's limitations. I simply stated that with a supermajority the dems can re-write the rules.....one of the perks of having a supermajority. will-of-the-people by votes, to do what's necessary.


I get it. I'm not giving you a hard time BTW. Just have genuine curiosity about how your system works in different States. Wouldn't the legislative council be a good device to keep the super majority honest and avoid overreach? Or even oversight?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I get it. I'm not giving you a hard time BTW. Just have genuine curiosity about how your system works in different States. Wouldn't the legislative council be a good device to keep the super majority honest and avoid overreach? Or even oversight?


yes...but that doesn't mean it isn't possible. Every vote tallied is the will-of-the-people and the dems have tallied enough votes to have a supermajority and thus enjoy a will-of-the-people mandate to do what is necessary. California's independents and republicans have a hard time with this concept.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes...but that doesn't mean it isn't possible. Every vote tallied is the will-of-the-people and the dems have tallied enough votes to have a supermajority and thus enjoy a will-of-the-people mandate to do what is necessary


Are there specific mandates that the folks in Cali need(want) put in place that a supermajority would be able to create without oversight? Or would it be more beneficial to the people to have some form of legal oversight? There's still gotta be checks and balances along the road IMO. Otherwise you get crazy Trumpy type shit going on all over the place.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Are there specific mandates that the folks in Cali need(want) put in place that a supermajority would be able to create without oversight? Or would it be more beneficial to the people to have some form of legal oversight? There's still gotta be checks and balances along the road IMO. Otherwise you get crazy Trumpy type shit going on all over the place.


No sorry once the votes are counted it is what it is. California has voted for a supermajority for the democrats. They have control over 'oversight', this is what the people voted for.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes...but that doesn't mean it isn't possible. Every vote tallied is the will-of-the-people and the dems have tallied enough votes to have a supermajority and thus enjoy a will-of-the-people mandate to do what is necessary. California's independents and republicans have a hard time with this concept.


The legislature could try to do it, sure. Then the courts would likely strike it down as illegal. Good thing that we have checks and balances in our democracy. 

Now all of a sudden you are trying to simply frame this as "a possibility", but earlier you sure seemed to present it as something that you'd not only support, but would push as a good idea. I continue to find it oddly ironic that you would think erosion to democracy in order to suit your personal agenda is a good thing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2022)

How's the budget looking under the Supermajority?

Any outstanding issues that may need oversight?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> How's the budget looking under the Supermajority?
> 
> Any outstanding issues that may need oversight?


No....the California supermajority has produced the 5th largest economy in the world, & that benefits us all..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591888134417289216


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

*How big is California’s historic budget?*
Where does California’s historic budget proposal rank compared to previous budgets, and just how big is $300 billion?
That’s the price tag of the budget for the coming year, which the California Legislature approved this week. The surplus alone has reached a record-high $97 billion. And while the budget process is not final — legislative leaders will now have to negotiate with Gov. Gavin Newsom on the finer details of that budget — that staggering number can be difficult to put into perspective.









How big is California's historic budget, visualized


Where does the historic California budget rank compared to previous budgets, and just how big is $300 billion?




calmatters.org


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with Peej on this one.
> 
> This plan looks like another way to undermine the will of the people to me. Nobody elected Newsom to be president. When I read shit like this it makes me wonder how many Americans are actually in favour of a democratic government.
> 
> ...


I think somebody is having some fun at PJ's expense.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The legislature could try to do it, sure. Then the courts would likely strike it down as illegal. Good thing that we have checks and balances in our democracy.
> 
> Now all of a sudden you are trying to simply frame this as "a possibility", but earlier you sure seemed to present it as something that you'd not only support, but would push as a good idea. I continue to find it oddly ironic that you would think erosion to democracy in order to suit your personal agenda is a good thing.


If you believe the will-of-the-people is the erosion of democracy you sound more like a republican every day.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *How big is California’s historic budget?*
> Where does California’s historic budget proposal rank compared to previous budgets, and just how big is $300 billion?
> That’s the price tag of the budget for the coming year, which the California Legislature approved this week. The surplus alone has reached a record-high $97 billion. And while the budget process is not final — legislative leaders will now have to negotiate with Gov. Gavin Newsom on the finer details of that budget — that staggering number can be difficult to put into perspective.
> View attachment 5225754
> ...


Stop supporting shithole red states who are poor because they are assholes and for no other reason. The ones who voted to screw the blue states on deducting state taxes because they don't have any themselves, but instead sponge off the feds while shitting on them. The ones who destroyed their own education and social infrastructure because the brown folks were getting some too and they would rather have their kids starve in ignorance than let that happen. The ones living in the past, refuse to move into the future and want to drag you down with them. Like the Russians Americans should be living like kings and not shit, a more equitable distribution of the wealth would do that, since it's been accumulating at the top since the 1980's. I guess better that the super-rich get it than the brown people, even if it means they have to live like shit themselves, in war sacrifices have to be made!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591620148552957953


I think the lesson we should take from this election cycle is something I keep repeating.

The only poll that matters is an election poll. 

The statistics in these opinion polls are impossible for readers to use. For example: 

538, in its final forecast for this election said Democrats had a 41% chance of winning the Senate. Basically this is a coin flip. Democrats won. Was 538 right or wrong?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think somebody is having some fun at PJ's expense.


And mine too, apparently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think the lesson we should take from this election cycle is something I keep repeating.
> 
> The only poll that matters is an election poll.
> 
> ...


I said going in I didn't trust the polls and the republicans skewed them with junk polling 538 aggregates polls. I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome because of all the variables and the political polling did not jibe with the polling on specific issues like abortion and guns among other policies. Keeping the house will be nothing short of a Miricale and even one seat short gives Joe room to maneuver and offer a plum job to the right republican.  It's been done before and falls into the category of shenanigans.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> No....the California supermajority has produced the 5th largest economy in the world, & that benefits us all..


If you would like to compare and contrast I believe that in Florida the republicans have a supermajority....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If you believe the will-of-the-people is the erosion of democracy you sound more like a republican every day.....


When you use "the will of the people" in order to intentionally erode the democratic process, including that of checks and balances, you sound very undemocratic, no matter what political party you are affiliated with. It's really quite bewildering to hear you defend this stance.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> When you use it "the will of the people" in order to intentionally erode the democratic process, including that of checks and balances, you sound very undemocratic, no matter what political party you are affiliated with. It's really quite bewildering to hear you defend this stance.


It is a phrase that I associate with autocrats.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If you would like to compare and contrast I believe that in Florida the republicans have a supermajority....


California:



Florida:


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> California:
> 
> View attachment 5225805
> 
> ...


No thanks I'll stay in California where they believe in science....
California COVID Deaths per 100,000: 0.07 
Florida COVID Deaths per 100,000: 0.12


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> No thanks I'll stay in California where they believe in science....
> California COVID Deaths per 100,000: 0.07
> Florida COVID Deaths per 100,000: 0.12


At those rates and based on each state's populations, we're looking at under 30 covid deaths in each state. But your point was to look at the two state's budgets. I'm not sure how you segued into covid death rates, but that one in a million chance in Florida sure makes it sound like a nothing-burger.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> At those rates and based on each state's populations, we're looking at under 30 covid deaths in each state. But your point was to look at the two state's budgets. I'm not sure how you segued into covid death rates, but that one in a million chance in Florida sure makes it sound like a nothing-burger.


my point was to look at each states supermajority policies... these COVID death rates are based on per 100,000 population and florida has almost twice as many COVID deaths per capita as California, why do you think that is?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> my point was to look at each states supermajority policies... these COVID death rates are based on per 100,000 population and florida has almost twice as many deaths per capita as California.....math


Yeah, I showed you the math, and at even double the rates, it's still basically meaningless. Death rates from the flu and and diabetes are much higher (over 100x) than the rates that you posted.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I said going in I didn't trust the polls and the republicans skewed them with junk polling 538 aggregates polls. I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome because of all the variables and the political polling did not jibe with the polling on specific issues like abortion and guns among other policies. Keeping the house will be nothing short of a Miricale and even one seat short gives Joe room to maneuver and offer a plum job to the right republican.  It's been done before and falls into the category of shenanigans.


If Democrats had not banned Gerrymandering in a few states, Democrats would have control of the House too.









How Democrats are ‘unilaterally disarming’ in the redistricting wars


Democrats have greater control of state legislatures than in the last round of redistricting but have turned over map-making powers in some states to independent commissions.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I said going in I didn't trust the polls and the republicans skewed them with junk polling 538 aggregates polls. I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome because of all the variables and the political polling did not jibe with the polling on specific issues like abortion and guns among other policies. Keeping the house will be nothing short of a Miricale and even one seat short gives Joe room to maneuver and offer a plum job to the right republican.  It's been done before and falls into the category of shenanigans.


contrary to what the media are saying. Aggregators like 538 were not wrong in their forecasts. The people who got it wrong are the media who thought 60% probability of Republicans winning the Senate meant Republicans WERE GOING to win the Senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> contrary to what the media are saying. Aggregators like 538 were not wrong in their forecasts. The people who got it wrong are the media who thought 60% probability of Republicans winning the Senate meant Republicans WERE GOING to win the Senate.


I'm glad ya held the line and now the republicans have moved their civil war internally, let's hope it leads to dissention in their ranks. If they win the house by a slim majority the few moderates will have just as much power as the nutjobs in their caucus, one or two might even vote for Pelosi as speaker to keep McCarthy or a nut out of the job. It might turn into old fashioned parliamentary democracy in the house with the nut jobs sidelined by the moderate republicans and democrats. The republican establishment wants to move to the center, but their base has a lot of inertia. Getting rid of Donald will help and is about due after the Georgia run off. They are running from him like he is on fire and about to explode, which he soon will, legally speaking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> California:
> 
> View attachment 5225805
> 
> ...


so this means that democrats are 2.6 times better than republicans at running a state?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so this means that democrats are 2.6 times better than republicans at running a state?


When ya focus on getting common sense shit done for the common good, instead of scheming to fuck 20 or 30% of your population and yourself in the process, not a whole lot gets done except bad shit and corruption. You'll notice there are a lot of unhappy republicans in California, the place has more than almost any other state, despite being blue. Obviously, they are not worried about prosperity, they want tax cuts now! They will still whine bitch and complain no matter if Newsome gave them a million bucks out of the surplus FFS. Most who voted for Trump have a stray hair up their asses about something else and they are seldom honest about their true motives.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 13, 2022)

I wish mayor Pete had that vp spot, maybe let Beto hang out as vp like Kato in OJs pool house. Whoever is in that role as VP goes into 2024 (if Joe doesn't run) with a strong set of credentials. It doesn't seem like harris is doing much with it, it would be good to try and build the next generation of leaders. Buttigieg was a decent candidate IMHO, lack of experience held him back.

Newsom does seem like the only alternative option to biden from the political arena, I'm good with making America California. A couple other governors come up, but I don't think so. Idk, Joe is kinda the only game in town. Cory booker will run, some lincoln project republican, a billionaire. I don't see anyone that is more attractive as a candidate than Joe.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so this means that democrats are 2.6 times better than republicans at running a state?


I'm curious how you derive that from the graphs posted. California has double the population of Florida, so we'd want to consider that right off the bat. Next we'd want to consider cost of living differences, which is tricky because it depends on what cities you are comparing against, but generally speaking the cost of living in California is around 20% to 40% higher in California vs Florida. Once you add those variables to the math, you will find that Floridians are a bit better off economically vs Californians, if that is your metric for being "better at running a state". Of course, we all know that's only one facet in the big equation.

I do find the graphs posted interesting however, as I don't see the big pandemic dip in Florida's 2020 GDP that you see in California's due to the differences in lockdown policies.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> my point was to look at each states supermajority policies... these COVID death rates are based on per 100,000 population and florida has almost twice as many COVID deaths per capita as California, why do you think that is?


Why do I think that is? I'm not sure, there are many variables. Race, genetics, and ethnicity are certainly strong variables. One thing to consider is that Florida has a much higher black population compared to California, despite having an overall population half the size. Effectively Florida has 3x the ratio of a black population compared to California, while meanwhile it's been shown that black people are 3x more likely to get covid than whites. See the cool thing is that my statement is based on facts and figures, while your intimation that it somehow has to do with political differences is anecdotal at best, and a position based solely on correlation.









US blacks 3 times more likely than whites to get COVID-19







www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I wish mayor Pete had that vp spot, maybe let Beto hang out as vp like Kato in OJs pool house. Whoever is in that role as VP goes into 2024 (if Joe doesn't run) with a strong set of credentials. It doesn't seem like harris is doing much with it, it would be good to try and build the next generation of leaders. Buttigieg was a decent candidate IMHO, lack of experience held him back.


The only reason that Mayor Pete ever got as far as he has is because he's another one of those politicians who have sold out to Klaus Schwab and the World Economic Forum. He was a "Young Leader" for the WEF before he ran for president.









Here are the Young People Pushing Boundaries and Changing the World in 2019


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




www.weforum.org













Community


The Forum of Young Global Leaders is a community of innovators from diverse backgrounds and experiences. Search current members and alumni by year awarded, sector or region.




www.younggloballeaders.org













Pete Buttigieg


One of the most visible political figures from the Millennial generation, Pete Buttigieg is mayor of the once-struggling industrial midwestern city of South Bend, Indiana. A winner of the JFK Library Foundation New Frontier Award, he has guided the comeback of his city and works to help peer...




www.weforum.org


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The only reason that Mayor Pete ever got as far as he has is because he's another one of those politicians who have sold out to Charles Schwab and the World Economic Forum. He was a "Young Leader" for the WEF before he ran for president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klaus Schwab, not the brokerage firm


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Klaus Schwab, not the brokerage firm


Haha, good catch. I'll edit that. I just finished a good sativa joint, and am kinda high.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why do I think that is? I'm not sure, there are many variables. Race, genetics, and ethnicity are certainly strong variables. One thing to consider is that Florida has a much higher black population compared to California, despite having an overall population half the size. Effectively Florida has 3x the ratio of a black population compared to California, while meanwhile it's been shown that black people are 3x more likely to get covid than whites. See the cool thing is that my statement is based on facts and figures, while your intimation that it somehow has to do with political differences is anecdotal at best, and a position based solely on correlation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it is likely attributed to California's COVID mandates vs Florida's Vax denial policy...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Klaus Schwab, not the brokerage firm


as opposed to Les Schwab the tire guy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2022)

Biden's approval ratings are so low that dems are keeping the senate and possibly the house


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2022)

Trump's "endorsement" of cringy candidates (delivered at rallys where he mostly aired his own grievances and touted himself) doesn't seem to have worked out very well for the GOP


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump's "endorsement" of cringy candidates (delivered at rallys where he mostly aired his own grievances and touted himself) doesn't seem to have worked out very well for the GOP


It seems like it may have paved the way for him to hopefully move on..


----------



## HGCC (Nov 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The only reason that Mayor Pete ever got as far as he has is because he's another one of those politicians who have sold out to Klaus Schwab and the World Economic Forum. He was a "Young Leader" for the WEF before he ran for president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what your saying is mayor Pete is the democratist Democrat to dem. Rich people shit is kinda on brand for them, has been for a long time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I wish mayor Pete had that vp spot, maybe let Beto hang out as vp like Kato in OJs pool house. Whoever is in that role as VP goes into 2024 (if Joe doesn't run) with a strong set of credentials. It doesn't seem like harris is doing much with it, it would be good to try and build the next generation of leaders. Buttigieg was a decent candidate IMHO, lack of experience held him back.
> 
> Newsom does seem like the only alternative option to biden from the political arena, I'm good with making America California. A couple other governors come up, but I don't think so. Idk, Joe is kinda the only game in town. Cory booker will run, some lincoln project republican, a billionaire. I don't see anyone that is more attractive as a candidate than Joe.


Jon Stewart, Michelle Obama, Newsome....Cory Booker and Pete would make good vp material, but they both need to be in the game longer before they try for anything more. Harris i think would be up to the job, but she seems to be doing zero to try to move up to it, it seems like she's comfortable where she is. Warren, to me at least, is a little too much like Bernie to be electable, same with Bernie himself, perveived as way too left (i know) to be a viable candidate. Klobuchar seems to be capable, but i've heard multiple reports that shes very unpleasant to work for/with...no idea if that's true, but we don't need any more of that after 4 years of trump...
i personally would like to see a Newsome/Stewart pairing, i think between the two of them they could stomp desantis or w/e fascist fuck the republicans put up for sacrifice into the mud. i would love to see desantis debate either one of them, they'd both school him bad, he has the personality of a cockroach.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2022)

Harris should get credit for being in something like 36 states rallying for the midterms for the Democratic Party. With the importance of issues such as women's rights was in this election and her ability to speak to it, I think her contribution is pretty underrated. 

I think she has done a solid job as VP and don't see any reason for her to step aside.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Harris should get credit for being in something like 36 states rallying for the midterms for the Democratic Party. With the importance of issues such as women's rights was in this election and her ability to speak to it, I think her contribution is pretty underrated.
> 
> I think she has done a solid job as VP and don't see any reason for her to step aside.


i didn't suggest she should, just that it seems to me that she has publicly expressed zero interest in becoming president. that could be out of deference to Biden, it could be because she hasn't made up her mind yet, or it could be because she doesn't want to subject herself to that kind of abuse and danger (you think rednecks wouldn't love to kill a latina president? or her kids?)...while i personally would rather see Newsom and/or Stewart, i wouldn't turn up my nose at Harris or refuse to vote for her.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't suggest she should, just that it seems to me that she has publicly expressed zero interest in becoming president. that could be out of deference to Biden, it could be because she hasn't made up her mind yet, or it could be because she doesn't want to subject herself to that kind of abuse and danger (you think rednecks wouldn't love to kill a latina president? or her kids?)...while i personally would rather see Newsom and/or Stewart, i wouldn't turn up my nose at Harris or refuse to vote for her.


Yeah I think it is pretty much guaranteed as soon as she started saying something like that the news would blow up how she is out to take Biden's job. The VP is pretty background position that is not supposed to outshine the POTUS outside of taking some heat off of them here and there maybe. 

Her running for the Democratic nominee in 2020 shows she wants it, and is willing to put up with the nonsense.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I think it is pretty much guaranteed as soon as she started saying something like that the news would blow up how she is out to take Biden's job. The VP is pretty background position that is not supposed to outshine the POTUS outside of taking some heat off of them here and there maybe.
> 
> Her running for the Democratic nominee in 2020 shows she wants it, and is willing to put up with the nonsense.


The VP job is the worst job for a politician. Most of the time you’re languishing in political purgatory and if you’re getting a lot of press, it’s probably a bad thing.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2022)

if we cannot talk and debate properly you can be removed from discussion.

its pretty simply you cannot call people names,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

why do i miss all the good shit? who called who what?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Newsome/Stewart pairing, i think between the two of them they could stomp desantis or w/e fascist fuck the republicans put up for sacrifice into the mud. i would love to see desantis debate either one of them, they'd both school him bad, he has the personality of a cockroach.


I think they would crush it. Jon is my top pick. I do worry that Newsom would be seen as a CA liberal and wouldn't be that appealing in the midwest/rust belt places, Biden is a good fit there and I think that was one of his stronger points. 

Idk about Harris, I don't think she is that appealing as a candidate and would be a mistake to run. More than ever I see the presidential election as just a popularity contest. They need to run charismatic people. Ideally those charismatic folks can hire well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think they would crush it. Jon is my top pick. I do worry that Newsom would be seen as a CA liberal and wouldn't be that appealing in the midwest/rust belt places, Biden is a good fit there and I think that was one of his stronger points.
> 
> Idk about Harris, I don't think she is that appealing as a candidate and would be a mistake to run. More than ever I see the presidential election as just a popularity contest. They need to run charismatic people. Ideally those charismatic folks can hire well.


you're right, it is a popularity contest, for way too large a segment of the population.
too many people rely on others to tell them what to think, eat, wear, do...when you adopt the opinions of others blindly, you aren't exercising a right, you're shirking a responsibility.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I think it is pretty much guaranteed as soon as she started saying something like that the news would blow up how she is out to take Biden's job. The VP is pretty background position that is not supposed to outshine the POTUS outside of taking some heat off of them here and there maybe.
> 
> Her running for the Democratic nominee in 2020 shows she wants it, and is willing to put up with the nonsense.


Every now and then we get a VP who gets some of the limelight by the simple expedient of being an utter (flightless antarctic bird). Agnew and Quayle come to mind.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2022)

I'd vote for Al Gore.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If you would like to compare and contrast I believe that in Florida the republicans have a supermajority....


Florida's GOP candidates for state house seats are incredible. The statewide race results in 2020 were 49.5% dems and 50.5% gop, yet they were able to secure 67% of the house seats. Simply incredible.

in·cred·i·ble
/inˈkredəb(ə)l/
1. impossible to believe.
2. difficult to believe; extraordinary.


----------

